#ubuntu-it 2011-01-31
<delta9thc> nex_necis, me lo dici almeno tu come si chiama l'applet del volume di ubuntu?
<nex_necis> boh, non uso ubuntu
<delta9thc> ehm cosa usi?
<nex_necis> debian, red hat e centos
<Bruto> se mi spieghi cosa è il volume e dove lo trovo potrei aiutarti
<solecito> mi linkate la guida dei comandi terminale ? pls
<nex_necis> solecito: cosa vuoi fare?
<solecito> volevo imparare i vari comandi e relativa sintassi
<solecito> come ad esempio il comando SUDO tanto x far 1 esempio
<delta9thc> nex_necis,  son da squeezy ora, posso chiederti delle cose?
<nex_necis> solecito: il problema è che molti dei comandi in relatà sono programmi, nello specifico ti consiglio di usare il comando man che ti dirà a cosa serve e che opzioni ha il comando (ad esempio: "man sudo")
<nex_necis> delta9thc: squeeze, si dimmi
<Bruto> mi sapreste dire cosa fà il comando ctrl+H ?
<delta9thc> in chat magari
<nex_necis> solecito: cmq in breve il comando sudo serve per eseguire comandi come se fossi root (ovvero amministratore)
<solecito> solo ke se nn so l elenco programmi come faccio a sapere cosa scrivere dopo MAN ?
<Dany_> Buonasera
<Dany_> scusate
<delta9thc> mi sparano se chiedo qui nex :-)
<solecito> solo ke se nn so l elenco comandi come faccio a sapere cosa scrivere dopo MAN ?
<Dany_> qualcno esperto di boot da cd live?
<nex_necis> solecito: l'elenco totale dei comandi credo sia immenso
<Bruto> Dany_ cosa vuoi sapere?
<Dany_> Bruto ciao, hai tempo?
<nex_necis> delta9thc: ora arrivo
<solecito> nex_necis: x quanto immenso strano ke nn c sia 1 link dove c so tutti :(
<Bruto> Dany_ dimmi?
<Dany_> ok
<Dany_> ascolta
<Dany_> ogni tanto, quando esce una nuova verisone di Ubuntu, la provo sul mio desktop in live...
<Dany_> ho provato con la 10.10 e mi succede una kosa inkredibile
<nex_necis> solecito: come ti dicevo la maggior parte dei comandi sono programmi, dai un'occhio in /usr/bin .... lì troverai molti dei comandi che sono nel tuo sistema
<Dany_> ho fatto un video cosi si capisce meglio
<Dany_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My1ewabs_qw
<solecito> nex_necis: peccato nn c sia 1 link ke li riunisce tutti e spiega la sintassi e cosa servono sarebbe MOLTO Utile strano ke qualcuno nn c abbia pensato a farlo vbb
<Dany_> premetto che lo stesso cd, sul mi oportatile va senza problemi...kuindi è kualkosa sul mi opc....presumo l'hard disk....
<Dany_> Bruto guarda sopratutto la fine
<Dany_> che ne pensi?
<nex_necis> solecito: non esiste una cosa del genere per nessun sistema... al massimo trovi una guida ai comandi base
<Bruto> Dany_oddio, mai vista una cosa del genere.
<Dany_> in pratica, mi carica W7 comunque.....
<Dany_> ma come è possibile!??!?!
<solecito>  nex_necis be si ke esiste ad esempio x i comandi dos vbb
<Dany_> pero l'ultima votca che ho usato Ubuntu è stato forse quest'estate....tutto come al solito andava bene....
<delta9thc> solecito, si ti fanno un tomo per spiegare i comandi linux!!!
<Bruto> ma poi rimane bloccato cosi?
<delta9thc> solecito, accontentati dei piu' usati, non hai bisogno di saperli tutti, ci mancherebbe!
<Dany_> eh beh certo
<Dany_> si
<solecito> delta9thc: sarebbe utile 1 bel link con tutti i comandi tecnicamente sarebbe fattibilissimo vbb
<solecito> se li conoscessi lo farei io vbb
<Carlin0> Dany_, hai provato a rimasterizzare il cd a velocità lentissima o a controllare il md5sum della iso ?
<Dany_> ma a parte che ho sempre usato questo metodo, sul mio portatile va normale...
<Dany_> io nn ne capisco molto, pero mi smebra ovvio ke il problema è il m io pc....
<Bruto> che pc hai?
<Dany_> un vecchio Dual Core
<Dany_> 6400
<nex_necis> solecito: suppongo tu sia un utente relativamente nuovo... con il tempo scoprirari che nei sistemi unix i comandi da terminale sono una cosa immensa, sarebbe come fare una guida per tutti i possibili utilizzi di windows
<esulu> signori notte a tutti
<Dany_> boooooohhhhhh
<solecito> nex_necis: be almeno 1 via d mezzo tra il nulla e la guida completa vbb altrim 1 come fa a sape quale usare quale è utile quale gli serve vbb
<solecito> almeno 1 elenco da terminale ke ne so scrivendo help vengono fuori tutit i comandi vbb
<nex_necis> solecito: ma che vuol dire vbb?
<Carlin0> Dany_, hai provato qualche opzione di quelle proposte con F6 ?
<nex_necis> solecito.... ripeto, hai dato un'occhiata in /usr/bin ?
<Dany_> uhm mi sembra di aver provato....tipo modalità sicura o qualcosa del genere...
<Dany_> forse è un problema di Bios...?...
<solecito> c daro 1 okkiata ma era + comodo 1 lista in linea vbb
<solecito> grz cmq alla prox
<solecito> ho provato man comando la spiegazione è in english speravo in ita vbb
<nex_necis> vbb a te!
<solecito> vbb = vabbé ,,, in chat...tese ;) bye
<nex_necis> tese...
<solecito> dove posso trovare la versione alpha d ubuntu 11.04 ?
<solecito> dove posso trovare la versione alpha d ubuntu 11.04 ?
<eternal> stupid people
<nex_necis> yeah
<alefrank81> ki e di lecce
<alefrank81> ho un problema chi mi puo aiutare
<delta9thc> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<delta9thc> RaFaNaDaL, ti ricordi di me?
<RaFaNaDaL> delta9thc, il tuo nick al momento non mi dice niente...
<delta9thc> eh ormai sono anni
<delta9thc> quando usavo ubuntu, ero qui ad aiutare
<RaFaNaDaL> delta9thc, andiamo in pvt e non floodiamo il chan
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
 * A|\|DR34 Ziorno
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti non riesco a far andare la chat di facebook su Pidgin
<Diels-Alder> so che il plugin non funziona
<Diels-Alder> e quindi sto cercando di connettermi tramite protocollo XMPP
<Diels-Alder> http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=371950911048&id=210368314792
<Diels-Alder> seguo questo tutorial
<Diels-Alder> a casa mi funziona ma all'uni non ne vuole sapere
<Diels-Alder> magari l'uni mi impedisce l'uso della porta 5222
<Diels-Alder> se si come verifico? e come risolvo?
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, su questo sito https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<Diels-Alder> Your Internet connection has no Reverse DNS
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, già mi sembra negativo, comunque vai su Proceed
<Diels-Alder> fatto
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, nella text box al centro scrivi 5222 e poi premi User Specific Custom Port Probe
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> enzotib: ma nel caso posso spostare la porta o non mi funzionerebbe??
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, se c'è la possibilità nelle preferenze, suppongo di sì
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, ma non l'ho mai provato (nemmeno con la porta di default :)
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, è acceso il programmino?
<enzotib> era acceso quando hai fatto la prova?
<Diels-Alder> si pidgin cerca di connettersi
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, e allora niente, è bloccato
<Diels-Alder> cosa strana è che google talk usa la stessa porta
<Diels-Alder> e funziona
<enzotib> Diels-Alder, eheh, non è che puoi usare due serve sulla stessa porta
<enzotib> server*
<Diels-Alder> a casa si
<Diels-Alder> come no
<enzotib> e allora non sono server
<Diels-Alder> stessa config di pidgin
<Diels-Alder> Il server ha chiuso la connessione
<Diels-Alder> questo mi dice pidgin
<enzotib> comunque chiedi a e-DIO-t, che è un esperto
<Diels-Alder> e-DIO-t: ci sei? batti un colpo
<e-DIO-t> no no! Io son qui solo perchè a me piace il *****! [cit]
<e-DIO-t> buongiorno :D
<Diels-Alder> ciao
<e-DIO-t> qual'è il problema?
<Diels-Alder> mi diceva enzotib che tu sei esperto con pidgin e protocollo XMPP
<Diels-Alder> praticamente io su Pidgin ho configurati tutti i miei account IRC, MSN, google talk e facebook
 * e-DIO-t scuote la testa.
<Diels-Alder> funziona tutto tranne che facebook qui sul computer dell'uni
<Diels-Alder> mentre a casa mi funziona tutto
<e-DIO-t> Diels-Alder: e se vai sul sito di fb funziona da quel computer?
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> quello è strano
<Diels-Alder> anche google talk usa protocollo Jabber e la porta 5222
<Diels-Alder> ma google talk funziona
<Diels-Alder> facebook no
<e-DIO-t> mmh si in effetti, lo è! Hai provato a vedere se con empaty funziona?
<Diels-Alder> tieni presente che la conf è identica su altri 2 PC miei
<Diels-Alder> non ho emphaty
<Diels-Alder> ma posso installarlo al volo
<Diels-Alder> sta andando aspetta
<Diels-Alder> sto cercando di connettermi
<Diels-Alder> pare che non si connette
<Diels-Alder> Errore di rete in barra rossa
<Diels-Alder> e-DIO-t: niente
<Diels-Alder> nada che palle
<e-DIO-t> mmh eventualmente puoi prova' pure con prism, ma sinceramente, fai prima a parlare con chi amministra la rete li'.
<Diels-Alder> vabbè lascio perdere era solo una curiosità
<Diels-Alder> se mi serve vado sul sito
<Diels-Alder> resta il fatto che è strano
<Diels-Alder> sembra selettivo sulla stessa porta google talk mi funziona
<Diels-Alder> ho IRC ho tutto
<Diels-Alder> il resto sono solo fesserie
<Diels-Alder> grazie enzotib grazie e-DIO-t
<Diels-Alder> torno a studiare
<cip> salve a tutti
<nicop> salve
<nicop> avrei due quesiti da proporre
<nicop> il primo riguarda l'accellerazione grafica e i driver Ati
<nicop> in pratica ho una Ati 9600 pro
<enzotib> !enter | nicop
<ubot-it> nicop: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nicop> al momento funziona con il modulo radeon del kernel
<nicop> però non mi convince l'accellerazione grafica,quindi vorrei mettere i driver proprietari scaricata dal sito ATI
<nicop> che modifiche bisognare fare ?^
<glpiana> nicop, suc he versione di ubutnu sei?
<nicop> l'ultima
<glpiana> nicop, allora non puoi mettere i driver proprietari
<glpiana> nicop, prossimo quesito?
<nicop> per quale motivo non posso mettere i driver proprietari ?
<glpiana> nicop, perchè la tua scheda non è supportata dai driver proprietari che supportano l'xorg presente nell'ultima versione di ubuntu
<nicop> ok
<nicop> il secondo quesito
<nicop> in un certo senso è collegato al primo
<nicop> riguarda il plug in flash
<glpiana> !enter | nicop
<ubot-it> nicop: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<nicop> del browser
<kah> ma infatti non lo usa come punteggiatura
<kah> ma come spaziatura
<glpiana> nicop, qual è il quesito?
<nicop> in pratica i filmati non sono visibile in modo fluido
<nicop> e non riesco a capire due cose
<nicop> la prima che versione di flash è installato
<nicop> e la seconda per quale motivo i filmati si vedono cosi scattosi 1
<kah> nicop: basta che vai sul sito di adobe
<nicop> !
<kah> e te lo dicono loro
<glpiana> nicop, cosa non capisci del messaggio che già due volte ti è stato dato?
<nicop> glpiana: quale messaggio mi è stata gia dato ?
<glpiana> nicop, apri un terminale e scrivi questo comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<kah> glpiana: invece per la seconda risposta basta che vai sul sito di Apple :D
<glpiana> nicop, di non andare a capo continuamente!!!!
<servizioscavi_> cari amici, ho un problema a stampare certi file PDF con il visualizzatore Document Viewer 2.32.0 Evince, mentre con xpdf ci sono riuscito ma ha una grafica povera. Potete aiutarmi? Posso inviarvi un file buono ed uno problematico.
<glpiana> kah, perchè sul sito adobe? per controllare la versione?
<glpiana> !paste | nicop
<ubot-it> nicop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kah> glpiana: sì, sulla pagina del flash c'è l'applet che ti dice se hai l'ultima versione
<glpiana> kah, ah va beh, ci sono molti altri metodi :)
<kah> glpiana: beh così ha la certezza
<kah> metti che ha installato più pacchetti intrecciati
<nicop> kah: non ho installato nessun pacchetto flash
<glpiana> kah, ce l'avrebbe comunque. il comando che gli ho dato serve proprio a quello
<glpiana> nicop, hai dato il comando?
<nicop> si glpiana
<glpiana> nicop, possiamo vederne l'output?
<glpiana> !paste | nicop
<ubot-it> nicop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Sam12345> salve a tutti. ho appena installato ubuntu server 10.10, quando tento di avviare X mi appare l'errore: No Protocol Specified
<nicop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560555/
<K99Brain> Sam12345, ubuntu server non ha X di default
<Sam12345> cosa posso controllare?
<K99Brain> Sam12345, devi installarlo
<Sam12345> si l'ho installato prima ovviamente. con apt-get install xorg
<kah> Sam12345: installa un dm
<Sam12345> installato fluxbox
<kah> e che usi come login manager?
<glpiana> nicop, oki, ora su firefox, nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi:  about:plugins        e copia quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> Sam12345, tenti adi avviare X con startx?
<kah> glpiana: ah è vero, c'è l'about:plugins!
<Sam12345> nessun login manager essendo più un windows manager
<Sam12345> non è un vero e proprio DM. Comunque si con startx
<kah> Sam12345: infatti il mio consiglio è quello di mettere un login manager
<glpiana> Sam12345, dovresti pigliare il log di xorg e metterlo su pastebin
<glpiana> !pastebinit | Sam12345
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pastebinit'
<glpiana> uff
<servizioscavi_> nessuno può aiutarmi sui file pdf?
<Sam12345> ok. mo faccio. riavvio.
<glpiana> Sam12345, installati pastebinit
<nicop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560559/
<glpiana> a7x, per cortesia non continuare a cambiare nick su questo canale
<a7x> glpiana, perdonami è stato involontario :)
<servizioscavi_> devo andare, ci sentiamo
<glpiana> nicop, sembrerebbe ok. che processore hai? quanta ram hai e dimmi se usi gli effetti desktop?
<glpiana> mmm. un punto interrogativo di troppo
<nicop> questo pc è un athlon 1800 con un 1gb di ram , scheda video ati radeon 9600 pro , come effetti grafici uso il cubo e le finestre flottandi di compiz
<glpiana> nicop, oki, disabilita gli effetti e prova un filmato di youtube
<polarix866> Salve a tutti
<servizioscavi_> scusate amici, ma, cambiando server ubuntu-it è sempre lo stesso canale?
<polarix866> Avrei un problema di accesso alle condivisioni Samba su un collegamento pptp fatto da Win7
<kah> nicop: è risaputo che flash non va daccordo con compiz (gli effettini)
<servizioscavi_> ho usato frenode prima
<glpiana> servizioscavi_, sì è lo stesso canale
<nicop> kah: non lo sapevo proprio anche perchè non li ho mai usati :-)
<servizioscavi_> crazie
<kah> servizioscavi_: freenode è un network
<kah> formato da tanti server
<kah> a qualsiasi server ti connetti sei sempre sullo stesso network, con gli stessi canali
<glpiana> !chat | kah
<ubot-it> kah: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kah> ,_,
<nicop> cmq il risultato non è cambiato per niente
<servizioscavi_> ho problemi con certi pdf generati dalla Banca d'Alba, alcuni vanno, altri no. e' un problema di font?
<glpiana> nicop, tu parli di visualizzazione a schemro intero?
<kah> nicop: non devi solo disativare i singoli effetti, ma disattivare compiz
<glpiana> servizioscavi_, hai provato anche acroread?
<nicop> glpiana: sia nel riquadro che full screen
<nicop> kah: come faccio a disabilitare del tutto compiz ?
<servizioscavi_> no, lo ho scaricato ma non so installarlo
<glpiana> nicop, e, seguendo quello che ti dice kah , come hai disattivato gli effetti?
<glpiana> servizioscavi_, per installarlo non usare pacchetti esterni
<servizioscavi_> ho probl. solo di stampa
<glpiana> servizioscavi_, nel temrinale: sudo apt-get install acroread    oppure    sudo apt-get install adobereader-deu
<servizioscavi_> cosa vuol dire pacch. est., vuol dire usare gestore
<glpiana> servizioscavi_, provali magari entrambi e vedi se il problema di stampa persiste
<kah> servizioscavi_: esatto
<nicop> ho fatto tasto destro -> Cambia sfondo scrivania --> effetti Visivi --> Nessuno
<nicop> giusta la procedura ?
<kah> uh, sta anche li?
<servizioscavi_> provo a linea di comando come dite
<glpiana> nicop, giusto
<nicop> allora niente, stesso risultato
<servizioscavi_> grazie, ci sentiamo dopo.
<nicop> sia con firefox che chroome
<fabri> ciao a tutti... Midori ha deciso di aprirmi facebook versione mobile... Suggestions?
<glpiana> nicop, purtropo flash su linux fa pettare ed è risaputo. visto però che ci sono altri modi per visualizzare i filmati in flash te ne propongo uno
<glpiana> nicop, lascia in pausa il filmato (yotube ad esempio) che vuoi visualizzare
<nicop> ok
<glpiana> nicop, apri il file browser e piazzati nella directry /tmp
<K99Brain> fabri, e non c'è un link del tipo "usa facebook normale" ?
<glpiana> nicop, lì dentro trovi il file flash che sta scaricando. visualizzalo col tuo player preferito (totem, vlc, mplayer, quel che vuoi)
<servizioscavi_> impossibile trovare il pacch. acroread
<K99Brain> fabri, evidentemente lo user agent di midori viene confuso da facebook per quello di un browser da cellulare
<glpiana> servizioscavi_, oki, dobbiamo abilitare i partner
<fabri> mi sa... non c'è nemmeno il tasto misa
<glpiana> servizioscavi_, in un terminale scrivi gksu software-properties-gtk
<nicop> glpiana: macchinosa e pure scomoda come soluzione :(
<K99Brain> fabri, non conosco midori, ma spulcia fra i suoi menu per vedere se lo user agent è impostabile
<glpiana> servizioscavi_, nella scheda "altro software" trovi partners di canonical. attivali
<kah> nicop: oppure usi una qualche estensione di firefox che ti apra i filmati con un lettore differente
<glpiana> nicop, è comunque una soluzione. del resto se flash fa schifo che altre soluzioni ci sono? :)
<kah> gnash
<glpiana> kah, ah sì, proprio una soluzione :D a meno che abbia fatto passi da gigante ultimamente
<kah> beh i filmati li vedi ._.
<nicop> glpiana: sicuramente è una soluzione perè una rottura di scatole che ci devono essere questi problemi !
<kah> nicop: dillo a quelli dell'Adobe
<glpiana> nicop, che ci possiamo fare? scrivi ad adobe affinchè migliori il prodotto :)
<kah> cmq forse la prox versione avrà un miglior supporto hw
<servizioscavi_> grazie glpiana, sto ricaricando
<servizioscavi_> ora riprovo ad installare
<fabri> risolto
<servizioscavi_> perfetto!!!!
<fabri> menu ---> rete ---> appari come... togliere midori e inserire altro browser... nel caso capiti ad altri! grazie K99Brain
<glpiana> servizioscavi_, :)
<Diels-Alder> ciao devo cambiare il path della mia scrivania di default
<Diels-Alder> sapete dove si cambia?
<nicop> vabbè a quanto pare il problema  non dipende da noi !
<nicop> grazie dell'aiuto
<Diels-Alder> non so come ma ho /home/utente/Desktop e pure /home/utente/Scrivania
<Diels-Alder> Vorrei spostare quello di default da ~/Desktop  a ~/Scrivania
<K99Brain> fabri, bene
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, a me pare che sta roba la faccia in automatico cambiando la lingua al sistema
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: si infatti
<Diels-Alder> avevo cambiato e messo inglese
<glpiana> ah ecco
<Diels-Alder> ma al di là dell'automatico
<kah> ma che pacco
<Diels-Alder> con KDE mi ricordo che si poteva cambiare
<Diels-Alder> potevi mettere pure pippo
<Diels-Alder> ma con gnome non riesco a capire come si cambia
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, prova a guardare qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,153106.0.html
<elvisd> Diels-Alder, io ho trovato http://goo.gl/7eOxx
<cip> ragazzi non riesco ad entrare nella rete dell'ufficio mshome e non so il perche
<glpiana> elvisd, quello è per ripristinare la directory desktop dopo averla eliminata
<servizioscavi_> glpiana, ciao a tutta la cricca, mi firmo anche silvio.
<glpiana> ciao servizioscavi_
<kah> ?
<kah> quel silvio?!
<glpiana> !chat | kah eddai!
<ubot-it> kah eddai!: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<kah> ah scusa
<Diels-Alder> eccoci
<Diels-Alder> che palle
<Diels-Alder> scusate mi passate in qualche modo la vostra .config
<kah> Diels-Alder: ma ora quale desktop è in uso?
<Diels-Alder>  uno vuoto
<kah> beh sposta tutto li no?
<Diels-Alder> kah: no
<kah> ok
<Diels-Alder> mi serve quello anche per le sincro di ubuntuone
<kah> ah, capisco
<Diels-Alder> se no mi rompe
<kah> avvio la vm e ci do un'occhiata
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, che file vuoi?
<Diels-Alder> la cartella .config
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, quello delle direcotry?
<Diels-Alder> pure
<glpiana> eh? tutta la directory config?????
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, fai un utente nuovo che fai prima
<kah> lol
<Diels-Alder> non ho niente in quella directory
<Diels-Alder> ci lavoro non posso
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, se non hai niente è perchè l'hai svuotata in qualche modo
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, crea un nuovo utente e poi copiati gli ambaradani
<Diels-Alder> no si è creata e settata
<glpiana> non ti seguo
<Diels-Alder> Allora non so come ma adesso ~/Desktop vuota è la mia cartella Desktop Mentre prima era Scrivania
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, oki, e dentro a Scrivania avrai quello che avevi prima sul desktop
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> ps ho un utente
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, oki, dunque il problema qual è?
<Diels-Alder> se copio da quell'altro utente
<Diels-Alder> users-dirs.dirs e user-dirs.locale
<Diels-Alder> funziona?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, io mi son perso. tu volevi che venisse usata Desktop com e desktop e ora dici che viene usata Desktop- da quel che hai detto prima saresti a posto. e invece mi pare tu non sia convinto. cosa mi sono perso?
<Diels-Alder> no il contrario
<Diels-Alder> Voglio usare Scrivania!!!!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, oki, e hai provato a editare .config/user-dirs.dirs  ?
<Diels-Alder> non c'è nel mio utente
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, oki, che file hai in .config?
<Diels-Alder> solo
<Diels-Alder> chromium una cartella
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, e quand'è che hai eliminato il contenuto di .config?
<Diels-Alder> boh
<Diels-Alder> stamattina forse?
<Diels-Alder> non so
<Diels-Alder> allora ho fatto così
<goldrake> i file col . davanti sono nascosti, lo sapete?
<Diels-Alder> ho copiato dall'altro utente i file user-dirs.dirs e user-dirs.locale
<Diels-Alder> ho dato un chmod 777
<Diels-Alder> e le ho incollate in .config
<Diels-Alder> devo riavviare nautilus con un sudo killall nautilus
<Diels-Alder> o riavvio X?
<Diels-Alder> o riavvio il PC?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, controlla il proprietario
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> root
<jester-> lol
<Diels-Alder> devo cambiarlo?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, direi proprio di sì
<jester-> la testa dovresti cambiare
<glpiana> lol
<Diels-Alder> lol
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> cmabiato
<FloodBotIt2> Diels-Alder: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<goldrake> e ci vuole pure che si mette la testa di root
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560566/
<goldrake> bello un chmod 777 sui file di configurazione dell'utente
<Diels-Alder> guardate qui e vedete se sono a posto con permessi propietari ecc
<Diels-Alder> goldrake: che dovevo mettere 644
<Diels-Alder> ?
<Diels-Alder> mi potete pastare i permessi che avete ai vostri file?
<Diels-Alder> please
<goldrake> beh si, sarebbe meglio
<Diels-Alder> domanda sul chmod in generale
<Diels-Alder> io faccio un ls -al ok? come faccio a capire dalla scritta il codice numerico che devo mettere?
<Diels-Alder> -rw-------  1 install install esempio come si traduce in numeri?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: come casso li hai dati i 777
<Diels-Alder> eh jester-???? cosa?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: come li avevi dati i 777 al file
<glpiana> <Diels-Alder> ho dato un chmod 777
<Diels-Alder> sudo chmod 777 nomefile
<jester-> Diels-Alder: quindi per dare i 644?
<Diels-Alder> lo so
<Diels-Alder> jester-: e dai sto chiedendo una cosa diversa
<jester-> c'è un 644 diverso?
<Diels-Alder> io (come tutti) se scrivo ls -al vedo come permessi rw---r---r-  ecc... per esempio
<jester-> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> quindi -rw------- = a scrivere 600
<Diels-Alder> -rw-r--r-- 644
<Diels-Alder> ho capito bene?
<Diels-Alder> ok perfetto ho capito bene
<Diels-Alder> riavviare nautilus dovrebbe bastare?
<Diels-Alder> perfetto
<Diels-Alder> vedi che funge
<Diels-Alder> grazie mille
<Diels-Alder> ciao jester-, glpiana, kah, elvisd grazie dell'aiutino e della guida sui permessi ho finalmente capito come funzionano... non l'avevo mai capito bene
<Diels-Alder> ciauz
<glpiana> :)
<cip> azz mi sono perso goldrake volevo salutarlo
<Serpico> ciao
<bigema> ciao ragazzi ho bisogno di una mano se potete
<bigema> ho un problema, oggi il mio gruppo sarà in onda su deejay tv e ho bisogno di registrare da streaming la puntata.. qualcuno sa come registrare streaming con ubuntu?
<bigema> ciao jester
<kah> bigema: ora guardo cosa usano su deejay tv
<kah> toh
<kah> silverlight
<bigema> grazie kah
<bigema> madò.. perchè devo sempre arrivare all'ultima ora per risolvere ste beghe... -.-
<kah> bigema: ok
<kah> bigema: con mplayer si può fare tranquillamente
<kah> a titolo di esempio potresti scrivere sta cosa sulla riga di comando
<kah> mplayer "mms://wm.streaming.kataweb.it/reflector:40004" -dumpstream
<kah> e mplayer ti genera un file stream.dump
<bigema> si??
<kah> che puoi guardare in tempo reale aprendo un'altra istanza di mplayer
<kah> quando hai finito fai ctrl c sul primo mplayer
<bigema> oddio scusa kah  ma temo di averci capito poco spe
<kah> e rinomini il file in deejaytv.wmv
<kah> rileggi, ce la puoi fare :P
<bigema> si ahah
<kah> devi fare solo questo:
<kah> mplayer "mms://wm.streaming.kataweb.it/reflector:40004" -dumpstream
<kah> fine
<kah> dov'è la parte difficile?
<bigema> sul terminale?
<kah> uhm, no su un foglio di carta, solo che poi il video devi disegnarlo tu
<bigema> ahahahaah
<kah> :P
<bigema> :P
<kah> se lo fai sul terminale, lui ti creerà un file che si chiama stream.dump
<kah> quando è finito ciò che vuoi registrare premi contemporaneamente i tasti crtl C
<kah> sullo stesso terminale
<kah> ora puoi rinominare il file stream.dump in quello che vuoi, ed hai il video della registrazione
<kah> sempre che non hai fatto su carta
<bigema> in pratica quando va in onda la puntata io lancio questo comando
<bigema> mplayer "mms://wm.streaming.kataweb.it/reflector:40004" -dumpstream
<kah> satto, satto
<kah> quando finisce, premi CTRL C
<bigema> ma si sintonizza in automatico su dejaay tv ?
<kah> fine.
<bigema> ok sembra facile :P
<kah> quello è lo streaming di deejay tv
<bigema> ah okiz
<bigema> ora faccio una prova
<bigema> grande kah! :D
<kah> non preoccuparti delle scrittine
<kah> mplayer è sempre molto prolisso
<bigema> devo installare il programma prima però :D
<kah> ma fa egregiamente il suo lavoro
<kah> ah.
<bigema> vabbeh lo installo
<kah> eh
<bigema> c'è su ubuntu software center credo
<kah> speriamo
<kah> sennò le cose si complicano
<bigema> gnome mplayer ho trovato
<kah> bigema: sennò puoi farlo anche con VLC
<kah> da interfaccia grafica, magari è più facile ._.
<kah> fai Apri rete...
<kah> incolli l'url di prima (quello tra virgolette, virgolette escluse)
<bigema> ora mi dice
<kah> e flagghi Trasmissione/Salvataggio e gli dici il nome del file da salvare
<kah> e passa la paura
<bigema> stream not seekable
<kah> bene
<kah> perfetto
<kah> sta andando
<bigema> si?
<kah> si
<kah> dice semplicemente che lo stream che sta registrando non è seekable (ci saranno artefatti se vai avanti o dietro, ma è normale)
<bigema> ah ok
<bigema> ora ho fatto ctrl + c
<bigema> ma dove lo trovo il video ora?
<bigema> :d
<kah> nella tua home, suppongo
<kah> si chiama stream.dump
<kah> rinominalo in qualcosa.wmv
<bigema> funziona!
<kah> eh ci mancherebbe
<bigema> non so come ringraziarti! :D
<kah> uhm, beh potrei darti le mie coordinate bancarie
<bigema> al primo live dalle tue parti hai ingresso omaggio e consumazioni offerte da me :)) ahahah
<kah> uh, ok
<bigema> ahahah accontentati di un paio di birre e la maglietta XD
<bigema> ahaha
<tidus> pissio!!!
<bigema> per caricare su youtube va bene wmv?
<tidus> come estensione?
<kah> !chat | tidus
<ubot-it> tidus: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest79412> ciao a tutti questo canale vale anche per kubuntu?
<glpiana> Guest79412, sì
<Guest79412> ok dato che il problema c'era anche su ubuntu...   perchè non vanno gli effetti 3d su kubuntu????
<glpiana> Guest79412, magari dipende dalla tua scheda video. apri un terminale
<bigema> grazie  del supporto vado!
<glpiana> Guest79412, scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<jester-> Guest79412: kakkade ha i suoi effetti e il 3d ti funza?
<Guest79412> prima non avevo attivato i driver ATI  che sono installabili e gli effetti 3d funzionavano come su ubuntu. Ad un tratto non funzionano piu e allora li installo, però trovo il problema che la scritta kubuntu durante l'avvio è quella "brutta" nel senso ci sono i quadrati al posto dei pallini e scritte di comandi sotto. Allora provo a disinstallarli e reinstallarli. Fatto sta che ora con driver attivati gli effetti
<Guest79412>  non si abilitano e la scritta all'avvio è rimasta "brutta". Il comando mi da: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<glpiana> Guest79412, ora scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<glpiana> !paste | Guest79412
<ubot-it> Guest79412: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> Guest79412, se ti dice che non c'è installa mesa-utils come ti suggerisce
<Guest79412> poi riavvio?
<glpiana> Guest79412, no, poi metti su pastebin quello che esce dal comando
<Guest79412> quale comando??  l'ho installato il programma, come richiedeva, e ora?
<glpiana> glpiana> Guest79412, ora scrivi: glxinfo | grep render
<Guest79412> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560593/
<glpiana> Guest79412, digita: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Guest79412> directory non esistente
<glpiana> guoora digita: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Guest79412> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560594/
<glpiana> Guest79412, vai su hardware drivers o drivers aggiuntivi o come si chiama su kde, in pratica il gestore dei driver proprietari
<Guest79412> ok
<glpiana> Guest79412, dimmi cosa vedi elencato e cosa è attivato
<Guest79412> driver video giusto?
<glpiana> Guest79412, sì, di quello stiamo parlando
<Guest79412> fornitore ATI Technologies Inc.
<Guest79412> render ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series
<Guest79412> versione di OpenGL 1.4 (3.3.10237 Compatibility Profile Context)
<glpiana> Guest79412, dimmi se sono installati o meno
<glpiana> Guest79412, o prendi una schermata, come preferisci
<glpiana> !image | Guest79412
<ubot-it> Guest79412: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest79412> i driver fglrx?? http://imagebin.org/135386
<glpiana> Guest79412, non ci siamo capiti. volevo andassi nella stessa applicazione che avevi usato per attivare i driver proprietari. non so quale sia il percorso dei menu su kde
<Guest79412> aaaaa ok
<jester-> Guest79412: sistema/driver aggiuntivi
<mlazzari2> aio
<Guest79412> sisi ho fatto  http://imagebin.org/135387
<glpiana> Guest79412, apiegami una cosa che non ho capito: Ad un tratto non funzionano piu e allora li installo, però trovo il problema che la scritta kubuntu durante l'avvio è quella "brutta" nel senso ci sono i quadrati al posto dei pallini e scritte di comandi sotto. Allora provo a disinstallarli e reinstallarli. Fatto sta che ora con driver attivati <----
<glpiana> dal racconto non capisco, sembra tu come ultima operazione abbia riattivato i driver proprietari
<glpiana> mentre non è così
<Guest79412> si infatti li ho attivati ma mi sa che con un comando si sono tolti
<Guest79412> provo a riavviare un attimo e ti dico
<glpiana> Guest79412, puoi chiarirmi cosa hai fatto? non è che hai provato a usare l'installer di ati?
<glpiana> vabbè l'è 'ndai
<jester-> glpiana: ha messo un driver tarocco, cosa vuoi che abbia fatto
<Guest52113> rieccomi glpiana
<Guest52113> allora adesso
<Guest52113> con driver disattivati la scritta iniziale è tornato normale ma gli effetti 3d ancora niente
<glpiana> Guest52113, nella schermata che mi hai mostrato prima i driver non erano attivi
<Guest52113> ora sono rimasti ancora inattivi
<glpiana> Guest52113, torna sull'applicazione di prima e fa vedere come è ora
<Guest52113> http://imagebin.org/135390
<glpiana> Guest52113, cosa dovrei poter vedere dall'immagine che hai postato?
<Guest52113> o scusa  :D
<Guest52113> http://imagebin.org/135392   scusami è che sto facendo vai e vieni dalla cucina ... torno tra 5 minuti, il tempo di mangiare
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho ubuntu 10.10 e ora mi è successo più di una volta che il pc si blocca completamente quando è aperto firefox; l'ultima volta quando avevo staccato la connessione e firefox era ancora aperto. Da cosa può dipendere?
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, firefox aperto con pagine che usano qualche plugin o anche su pagina bianca?
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: rinomina la cartella .mozilla nella home e rilancia il brauser
<pivellino-ubuntu> sicuramente c'era qualche plugin
<pivellino-ubuntu> flash player credo
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, faiq uel che ti ha detto jester-
<pivellino-ubuntu> come la rinomino la cartella? che nome gli do?
<massimo18> -..-
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: aggiungi un .bellagnocca
<massimo18> lol
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok, un nome di fantasia.
<pivellino-ubuntu> fatto. Ora è tutto apposto? Grazie
<glpiana> pivellino-ubuntu, provalo e vedi se il problema si ripresenta
<pivellino-ubuntu> ok
<pivellino-ubuntu> grazie
<nicotano> salve
<Guest52113> glpiana
<Guest52113> rieccomi
<glpiana> Guest52113, ok, dalla schermata che hai postato la situazione è quella di prima. digita: dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<Guest52113> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560602/
<glpiana> Guest52113, e anche qui non è cambiato nulla, per cui non hai fatto nulla. riapri quella roba e prova a d attivare i driver. fallo stavolta però
<Guest52113> ok ma se lo faccio poi la scritta iniziale????
<glpiana> Guest52113, capisci che la scritta iniziale è l'ultimo problema
<Guest52113> si xò non mi va di averla XD cmq ha fatto ora riavvio
<jester-> eehh la scritta iniziale lìè impurtant vè.
<glpiana> fondamentale
<Guest52113> :D
<esulu> ciao a tutti ho collegato un lettore mp3 all'ubuntu
<esulu> ma non riesco a copiare nessun file sopra mi dice che è solo di lettura
<esulu> ho provato a andare in proprieta e dare i permessi ma non si sistema
<glpiana> esulu, apri un terminale
<esulu> come devo fare please
<esulu> fatto
<glpiana> esulu, digita ls -la /media
<glpiana> !paste | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giovanni_> rieccomi ancora sono guest....
<glpiana> esulu, usa pastebin, non scrivere in privato per cortesia
<esulu> mi dai il link please
<glpiana> giovanni_, dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<giovanni_> allora la scritta è "brutta", gli effetti grafici sono disabilitati
<glpiana> esulu, leggi sopra, te l'ho appena indicato
<giovanni_> e i driver attivati
<giovanni_> diciamo che la situazione è pessima :D
<jester-> giovanni_: portabile o piccì normale
<esulu> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/560606/
<giovanni_> portatile
<jester-> giovanni_: allora ti tieni la ati
<glpiana> esulu, hai altri dischi esterni collegati ora?
<giovanni_> ci sono novità http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/560607/
<esulu> no glpiana
<esulu> solo lettore mp3
<glpiana> giovanni_, ora digita: glxinfo | grep render
<giovanni_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/560608/
<glpiana> esulu, sembrerebbe ok. digita ls /media/686D-136E         e dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<glpiana> giovanni_, oki, che effetti stai cercando di attivare? quelli di kwin?
<giovanni_> si
<glpiana> giovanni_, e se provi a farlo che ti risponde?
<esulu> glpiana  bash: /media/686D-136E: è una directory
<giovanni_> gli effetti del desktopm sono temporaneamente disabilitati
<glpiana> esulu, che hai scritto come comando?
<giovanni_> poi se clicco riattiva una volta rimane disabilitato se lo faccio 2 volte si attivano ma ggioranndo la pagina sono disabilitati
<esulu> ls /media/686D-136E
<esulu> mp4.amv  Music  propagatore  RECORD  WMPInfo.xml
<glpiana> ah ecco
<glpiana> esulu, ora scrivi: mkdir /media/686D-136E/prova
<esulu> ma ho gia la cartella
<esulu> si chiama mp4.amv
<esulu> scusami
<esulu> scusami
<esulu> musica
<FloodBotIt2> esulu: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<esulu> io voglio dare tutti permessi alla cartella musica
<esulu> mi potresti dire come devo fare
<glpiana> esulu, non mi interessa. voglio vedere se ci scrive o meno. dai il comando che ti ho detto
<esulu> glpiana
<go^> ma...compiz+ATI, con driver open radeon, non funziona?
<esulu> glpiana mkdir: impossibile creare la directory "/media/686D-136E/prova": File system in sola lettura
<glpiana> esulu, ok, qualcosa non va. ha un blocco per la scrittura il tuo mp3?
<glpiana> go^, che c'entra compiz? sta su kde
<esulu> si infatti il problema è quello glpiana
<go^> non riguardava lui la domanda
<glpiana> go^, ah ok :)
<esulu> non riesco a copiare niente come musica nella cartella musica glpiana
<giovanni_> infatti se metti compiz è un casino stavo dicendo XD
<glpiana> go^, allora la risposta è: sì, funziona
<go^> glpiana, sono riuscito a fare lo switch di scheda video (da intel a ATI) ma non funge più compiz, mah -.-
<giovanni_> glpiana, e se provo a scaricare i driver ufficiali dal sito della amd?
<esulu> glpiana allora che mi consigli di fare per poter dare i vari permessi a quella maledetta cartella cosi posso incollare dei file audio
<glpiana> esulu, dai rispondi a quello che ti ho chiesto: ha un blocco hardware sto lettore?
<esulu> come faccio a sapere glpiana
<glpiana> esulu, guardi il lettore e vedi se ha interruttori
<esulu> si si glpiana
<glpiana> go^, un attimo e vediamo se hai il pc sottomano
<glpiana> esulu, ed è bloccato?
<esulu> no
<glpiana> esulu, digita mount   e metti l'output su pastebin
<giovanni_> glpiana quando sei disponibile sono qui
<glpiana> giovanni_, lascia perdere i driver dal sito. scrivi lsmod   e posta su pastebin
<giovanni_> ecco XD
<glpiana> giovanni_, lo so che sei qui, ma ho solo una tastiera
<glpiana> :)
<giovanni_> si infatti, ti ammiro XD
<esulu> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/560609/
<glpiana> esulu, sudo umount /dev/sdb
<giovanni_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/560610/
<glpiana> esulu, quando ti ridà il prompt, staccalo. poi riattaccalo e digita: dmesg | tail
<esulu> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/560611/
<glpiana> giovanni_, non capisco. hai i dirver attivi, hai il 3d, i driver sono caricati. perchè kwin faccia i capricci mi è ignoto
<giovanni_> glpiana, una domanda vanno bene le cose che dice sto sito??? compiz su kde... http://www.linuxtutorial.it/abilitare-effetti-grafici-3d-di-compiz-fusion-su-kubuntu/
<giovanni_> se no posso reinstallare kwin
<glpiana> giovanni_, non serve reinstallare kwin. al massimo puoi provare  a resettare kde
<esulu> glpiana adesso va benissimo mi potresti dire che caspita aveva perfavore
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> giovanni_, e lascia perdere le guide che trovi sui blog
<glpiana> esulu, era montata male, non chiedermi perchè  però :)
<glpiana> esulu, non abbiamo fatto nulla comunque
<giovanni_> ok come faccio a resettare??
<esulu> grazie mille mito glpiana
<glpiana> giovanni_, apri un terminale e scrivi: mv .kde .kde_vecchio
<glpiana> giovanni_, poi esci da kde e rientri
<glpiana> go^, hai il pc sotto mano?
<go^> glpiana, yep
<glpiana> go^, tu hai installato e in un secondo tempo hai messo la scheda ati?
<go^> no, ho installato con la scheda già presente, in un secondo momento sono riuscito  a fare lo switch sull'ati (doppia scheda video, intel+ATI)
<glpiana> ah ecco
<go^> ma poi ho provato un gioco e fa meno fps l'ATI (che dovrebbe essere migliore) dell'Intel (integrata sulla CPU i3) mah
<Guest36165> glpiana magicamente tutto sistemato tranne la scritta iniziale che suppongo si toglierà disattivando i driver fglrx
<glpiana> Guest36165, quindi ora gli effetti vanno?
<Guest36165> con ubuntu non ho mai attivato niente
<Guest36165> si
<glpiana> Guest36165, allora, vediamo sta cavolo di scritta. digita nel terminale: cat /etc/default/grub
<Guest36165> devo aver modificato involontariamente qualcosa quindi basta rifare la cartella .kde
<Guest36165> :D
<glpiana> metti su pastebin
<Guest36165> non ce n'è bisogno scommetterei la mia testa che togliendo i driver funzionerà tutto a dovere
<Guest36165> ora provo e ti dico
<glpiana> sì, adesso leva i driver e ricominciamo da capo -.-
<Taravel> ciao ragazzi posseggo una penna tv con ricevitore ir incorportato e ho trovato una guida su come farlo funzionare. La guida è per arch linux e implica l'applicazione di 2 patch al kernel ma i passi sono relativi ad arch quindi non riesco a riprodurlo su ubuntu. le patch sono le seguenti: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/116347/     https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/106247/      sarebbe complicato applicarle al kernel d
<Taravel> i ubuntu 10.10? Esiste una guida a riguardo?
<giovanni_> glpiana, come pensavo ora è tutto a posto
<giovanni_> certo che è strana
<giovanni_> la cosa
<realnot_> raga, dove posso scaricare ulteriori codifiche? esempio nella shell di ubuntu, sotto la voce "terminale" -> "codifica dei caratteri", mi trovo:"1) Occidentale ISO 8859-15, 2) UTF-8
<realnot_> a me servirebbe anche una codifica IBM850
<realnot_> nessuno ha qualche idea?
<Syna> salve
<Syna> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<esulu> scusatemi mi servirebbe un programma per ubuntu che mi convertisse i file scaricati da youtube in file.mp3
<esulu> avete da consigliarmi
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> esulu, installati soundconverter
<esulu> dal repo?
<filo1234> esulu: ffmpeg
<glpiana> esulu, sì
<go^> glpiana, sai mica come posso aggiornare i driver open (radeon) ?
<go^> magari risolvo i miei problemi bo
<glpiana> go^, si aggiornano col kernel.
<go^> ah
<go^> provo il 2.6.37 alloa
<go^> glpiana, ty
<glpiana> go^, ok, ma con quel kernel non chiedere supporto qui ;)
<go^> k
<esulu> glpiana ma non posso convertire in mp3
<glpiana> esulu, e perchè no?
<esulu> ma in .avi e . ogg
<esulu> .wav
<esulu> ma non in mp3
<glpiana> esulu, installati il pacchetto lame
<esulu> glpiana come faccio ad eseguirlo
<esulu> ?
<esulu> dopo installazione
<glpiana> esulu, soundconverter?
<esulu> glpiana ho installato lame e ho provato a rifar partire sound...
<esulu> ma comunque non mi da l'opzione di convertire in mp3
<glpiana> esulu, allora credo serva anche libmp3lame0
<esulu> si chiama cosi proprio  libmp3lame0
<esulu> ho gia installato
<esulu> ma non mi da niente come opzione di mp3 lo stesso glpiana
<glpiana> esulu, ma hai installato gli ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Taravel> ragazzi possibile che non ci sia nessuna guida a riguardo? :(
<glpiana> esulu, installati gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly e gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<esulu> sempre dal repo?
<glpiana> esulu, sì
<peppeuz> buon pomeriggio gente... problema con banshee. Mentre lo stavo utilizzando, è saltata la corrente. adesso quando lo avvio mi dà un "fatal error". Ecco i dettagli dell'errore: http://pastebin.com/HLGpwY5v
<peppeuz> ho già provato a disinstallare e reinstallare ma non va
<glpiana> peppeuz, cerca sotto .config/apps la directory con le impostazioni di banshee e rinominala. poi riavvialo e vedi se va
<glpiana> peppeuz, disinstallare e reinstallare un programma mantenendo però le proprie configurazioni è operazione inutile
<peppeuz> glpiana:  ok, provo...
<peppeuz> glpiana:  eh effettivamente immaginavo ma non trovavo la cartella delle impostazioni
<esulu> glpiana fantastico adesso ho risolto grazie ancora
<glpiana> esulu, bene
<peppeuz> glpiana:  effettivamente cambiando nome alla cartella sta andando
<peppeuz> quindi che faccio, la elimino e lascio che ne crei una nuova?
<glpiana> peppeuz, l'avrà già creata quella nuova. puoi cancellare quella che hai rinominato
<peppeuz> glpiana:  ok...
<peppeuz> glpiana:  solo l'ultima cosa e poi non ti stresso: non hai idea se e come posso recuperare una playlist dalla vecchia cartella?
<glpiana> peppeuz, prova a vedere copiando il file banshee.db dalla vecchi adirectory in quella nuova
<peppeuz> glpiana:  no vabbè, se devo copiare tutte le impostazioni della libreria mi rifaccio la playlist perché ho eliminato parecchia musica e almeno così ho fatto pulizia... grazie comunque :)
<esulu> chi sa qualche cosa sul crontab
<filo1234> !crontab | esulu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'crontab'
<filo1234> !cron
<ubot-it> cron is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Cron
<esulu> filo1234 scusami con crontab posso impostare il mio os che faccia un determinato processo in un tempo stabilito da me è vero?
<filo1234> cosa intendi per " in un tempo stabilito da me"?
<filo1234> se intendi ad una certa ora....si
<esulu> si
<nettolo> hi allù
<nettolo> all salve a tutti
<nettolo> ho bisogno di una info
<nettolo> sto cercando di usare kdenlive per creare video
<nettolo> ma crasha ogni volta che eseguo o il rendering o se lo eseguo
<Kernel> salve
<Kernel> come si fa ad impostare un comando all'avvio di ubuntu?
<filo1234> Kernel: che comando?
<K99Brain> Kernel, sistema > preferenze > applicazioni d'avvio
<Kernel> ok
<JSparrow> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<K99Brain> Kernel, e parte dopo che fai il login
<Kernel> per far partire wbar in definitiva
<Kernel> anzi il wbarconf
<K99Brain> Kernel, che cosa è wbarconf?
<Kernel> è un tool per la personalizzazione di wbar
<K99Brain> Kernel, e wbar cosa è?
<JSparrow> ho appena installato matlab, solo che  nn riesco a farlo partire. Qualcuno ha qualche idea?
<K99Brain> Kernel, e perchè dovresti configuraree una cosa ad ogni avvio?
<K99Brain> JSparrow, devi farlo partire da terminale
<K99Brain> jester-, oppure se crei un lanciatore di mettere avvia in terminale
<K99Brain> -.-
<filo1234> lol
<K99Brain> JSparrow, ↑
<JSparrow> provo ad avviarlo da terminale
<JSparrow> ma mi dice comando nn valido
<K99Brain> JSparrow, dove lo hai installato?
<Kernel> mi dite che comandi fanno fatti da terminal per avviare: terminal  firefox   gestore-pacchetti ?
<JSparrow> la cartella è opt/matlab
<K99Brain> JSparrow, ok, l'hai messo in /opt
<JSparrow> si
<K99Brain> JSparrow, dobresti avere una cartella /opt/matlab/bin
<K99Brain> dovresti*
<JSparrow> si si
<JSparrow> c'è
<filo1234> Kernel: semplicemente i nomi dei programmi
<K99Brain> JSparrow, devi metterla nel PATH
<Kernel> filo1234,  se scrivo terminal in terminal non mi apre un nuovo terminal
<filo1234> firefox; gnome-terminal; gksudo synaptic
<Kernel> ok
<filo1234> Kernel: forse perchè non si chiama terminal
<Kernel> tnx
<Kernel> gksudo
<filo1234> il terminal è all'aeroporto
<JSparrow> ok K99, ma come faccio?
<K99Brain> JSparrow, gedit ~/.bashrc
<K99Brain> anzi, spe
<JSparrow> si
<K99Brain> mettiamo in envirment, va
<JSparrow> mi dovresti dire come procedere
<K99Brain> JSparrow, gksu gedit /etc/environment
<JSparrow> per favore
<Kernel> no gksudo non va bene... in pratica sto creando delle icone in wbar... e mi chiede che comando deve essere fatto per avviare in questo caso il termina... per esempio... xterm.... urxvt.... konsole.... su ubuntu il terminal come si chiama?
<K99Brain> JSparrow, dovresti avere questa riga: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<K99Brain> Kernel, il comando del teminale è gnome-terminal
<filo1234> Kernel: il gestore pacchetti va lanciato con gksudo
<JSparrow> K99Brain, con quel comando nn mi è uscito nulla
<Kernel> ok
<filo1234> Kernel: ma che distro stai usando?
<K99Brain> JSparrow, neanche un gedit vuoto?
<JSparrow> nulla
<K99Brain> JSparrow, hai gnome o kde?
<JSparrow> uso xubuntu
<K99Brain> ah, ecc
<JSparrow> xfce4
<K99Brain> JSparrow, gksu mousepad /etc/environment
<JSparrow> ok
<JSparrow> ci sono
<K99Brain> JSparrow, devi aggiungere in fondo il path /opt/matlab/bin
<K99Brain> JSparrow, così: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/matlab/bin"
<JSparrow> ok, fatto
<JSparrow> salvo?
<K99Brain> JSparrow, si, spe
<K99Brain> JSparrow, matlab l'hai creato con tutte lettere minuscole?
<JSparrow> si
<K99Brain> JSparrow, ok, salva
<JSparrow> ok
<JSparrow> fatto
<K99Brain> JSparrow, bon, adesso il path giusto lo dovresti avere quando riavvii
<JSparrow> ok faccio una prova
<K99Brain> JSparrow, adesso, per non riavviare, basta che dai questo:
<JSparrow> riavvio
<JSparrow> aah
<JSparrow> ok
<JSparrow> dimmi
<FloodBotIt2> JSparrow: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<K99Brain> Sparrow, export PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/matlab/bin"
<JSparrow> fatto
<K99Brain> JSparrow, ok, prova a avviare matlab
<Kernel> K99Brain, per eseguire synaptic da terminal devo fare: gksudo synaptic ?
<K99Brain> Kernel, si
<Kernel> che comando ci metto sotto l'icona del gestore pacchetti...
<Kernel> ok
<Kernel> ok va grazie
<K99Brain> JSparrow, funziona?
<JSparrow> K99Brain, nn va..
<JSparrow> avvia la prima finestra di matlab, ma poi nn funge più
<JSparrow> e poi nel menu mi risulta matlab 2009
<JSparrow> io ho matlab 2010
<JSparrow> ?????
<K99Brain> uhm
<JSparrow> K99Brain, se ti posso aiutare, ho avuto già una volta questo problema
<JSparrow> OverMe, mi ha risolto il tutto
<K99Brain> JSparrow, ma per caso hai installato diverse versioni di mattlab?
<JSparrow> facendomi cambiare una directory di avvio
<K99Brain> uhm
<JSparrow> ma nn ricordo come
<JSparrow> no no
<JSparrow> una sola versione
<JSparrow> ho appena ripristinanto xubuntu
<K99Brain> spe
<K99Brain> JSparrow, che nick avevi tu?
<K99Brain> JSparrow, comuqne, nella tua home dovrebbe esserci una cartella nascosta .matlab
<K99Brain> JSparrow, prova a rinominarla
<JSparrow> controllo, il nick credo MinorBigle
<K99Brain> JSparrow, boh, non trovo nulla nei miei log cercando OverMe e te
<K99Brain> va beh
<K99Brain> evidentemente non c'ero
<K99Brain> JSparrow, prova a rinominare ~/.matlab
<JSparrow> cmq, se ti posso essere d'aiuto, il programma parte, se clicco nella cartella matlab
<K99Brain> JSparrow, e quando avvi matlab di nuovo, vedi di dare il comando dalla tua home
<JSparrow> se cerco di avviare da menu
<JSparrow> nn funge
<K99Brain> JSparrow, ma ti da qualche errore nel terminale?
<JSparrow> si
<JSparrow> comando non trovato
<K99Brain> !paste | JSparrow
<ubot-it> JSparrow: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<K99Brain> JSparrow, ah, già, l'export
<JSparrow> K99Brain, se lancio matlab da terminale
<JSparrow> mida semplicemnete
<JSparrow> comando non valido
<K99Brain> JSparrow, si si, ridai il comando export prima
<K99Brain> JSparrow, export PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/matlab/bin"
<K99Brain> JSparrow, poi dai il comando matlab
<Kernel> salve
<Kernel> non ho audio sulla mia ubuntu... ho fatto alsamixer ed è impostato sulla giusta scheda audio ed i valori sono tutti al massimo
<JSparrow> K99Brain, è partito
<K99Brain> JSparrow, bon, allora sei a posto
<K99Brain> JSparrow, scolta, riavvia va, così il path non se lo dimentica
<JSparrow> allora, ho capito il problema del menu
<JSparrow> ho installato un lanciatore sbagliato
<JSparrow> era relatio a matlab2009....come posso cancellarlo?
<JSparrow> sto seguendo questa guida: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<K99Brain> JSparrow, alacarte
<JSparrow> alacarta?
<K99Brain> no
<K99Brain> alacarte
<K99Brain> JSparrow, è il programma che serve a personalizzare il menu
<JSparrow> ma nn è per gnome?
<K99Brain> JSparrow, ah, già, tu hai xfce
<K99Brain> me l'ero dimenticato
<K99Brain> JSparrow, in xfce non lo so come si modificano i menu, ma leggendo la guida vedo che in pratica ti ha fatto scaricare un file .desktop
<JSparrow> si, solo che ho scaricato quello relativo a matlab2009
<JSparrow> vorrei elijminarlo
<K99Brain> JSparrow, e te lo ha fatto mettere in /usr/share/applications/matlab.desktop
<K99Brain> JSparrow, cancellalo
<K99Brain> JSparrow, sudo rm /usr/share/applications/matlab.desktop
<JSparrow> ok K99Brain
<JSparrow> cancellato, ora basta che seguo la guida per matlab 2020?
<JSparrow> 2010
<K99Brain> solo il comando per riscarica il lanciatore
<K99Brain> JSparrow, inoltre riavvia il sistema, prima di riprovare
<K99Brain> JSparrow, così ti legge il path dal file /etc/environment
<JSparrow> ok riavvio
<Kernel> non ho audio sulla mia ubuntu... ho fatto alsamixer ed è impostato sulla giusta scheda audio ed i valori sono tutti al massimo
<K99Brain> Kernel, e sotto le colonne hai MM o OO ?
<Kernel> 00
<Kernel> K99Brain, ho 00 sotto le colonne
<marco69> ciao a tutti, qualcuno ha esperienza sull'installazione delle oracle libraries su ubuntu?
<carachi1> ciao a tutti,  ho il seguente problema. sto provando a instradare 2 nuove reti sul mio server  ma i client connessi al server riescono ad arrivare al server ma non vanno oltre? c'e' qualcuno che mi saprebbe dare una mano?
<enzotib> carachi1, forse ti serve questo: echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<enzotib> carachi1, oltre che opportune regole di routing
<nait> ciao a tutti
<nait> volevo sapere come fare per far rimanere sempre montata la seconda partizione, cioe' anche quando riavvio rimanga montata
<enzotib> nait, metterla in fstab
<nait> enzotib, nn ho idea di come fare
<nait> :D
<enzotib> !fstab | nait
<ubot-it> nait: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<nait> enzotib, grazie guardo subito
<nait> a una cosa piu importante ogni volta che accendo il pc mi dice modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-generic/modules.deb eè grave?
<kah> modules.dep
<nait> si
<kah> eh
<nait> lo dice veloce.. nn ricodavo bene
<kah> uhmmmm
<enzotib> nait, c'è anche un -25- o simili tra 35 e generic?
<kah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/642421
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 642421 in linux "Maverick could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.dep" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nait> mmm
<nait> dovrei riavviare per controllare
<enzotib> nait, aspe'
<nait> cmq me lo dice 2 volte
<enzotib> nait, fa vedere che ci hai messo in fstab
<nait> no no fstab ancora nn l'ho toccato in realta mi interessava prima questo fatto
<enzotib> ok
<kah> ma che combinano con sti kernel
<nait> io nn ho fatto niente al kernel :D
<kah> nait: mi riferivo a Mark Ubuntu
<nait> si si era per scherza :D
<Serpico> ragazzi per caso conoscete un programma ocr che sia ingrado di importare pdf di almeno 25 mega?
<nait> kah nn ho capito neinte del post
<nait> :D
<kah> nait: tranquillo, neanche loro :D
<kah> in pratica dicono che han risolto su natty
<kah> devi aspettare aprile ._.
<nait> -_-
<nait> ah ecco
<nait> ..
<nait> ma scusa tu su quale distro stai?
<nait> che poi la cosa strana è che l'ho installato su
<nait> 3 pc
<nait> e lo fa solo su questo
<nait> il problema
<FloodBotIt2> nait: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<gigi> salve
<Guest71506> io italiano
<Guest71506> ce qualcuno
<nait> enzotib, ascolta visto che quel problema nn posso risolverlo mi dici un po sta csa dell'unita'? la partizione e' ntfs e' uguale che una fat?
<nait> enzotib, come metodo ti mount intendo
<enzotib> nait, no, non è uguale
<nait> enzotib, quindi il metodo e' diverso dell'automount?
<enzotib> nait, non ho capito la domanda
<nait> enzotib, scusa ho scritto male
<nait> enzotib, volevo dire si fa dal fstab l'automount all'avvio anche se e' ntfs e nn e' fat?
<breiskan> sera aiutino su ubuntu server
<enzotib> nait, sì, si può montare all'avvio senza problemi, metti come tipo in fstab ntfs-3g
<breiskan> qualcuno mi da clemenza
<nait> enzotib,  ok adesso moldifico il file e poi ti faccio vede :D
<nait> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<breiskan> ubuntu server all'installazione non riesco a rilevare il cd rom è un server ibm
<breiskan> quindi non mi fa proseguire
<enzotib> breiskan, da che supporto installi?
<breiskan> cd
<enzotib> breiskan, e non rileva il cd significa che non parte proprio l'installazione?
<breiskan> ma dopo alcune schermate mi dice impossibile montare l'untà cd
<breiskan> potrebbe essere un mitzumi carica drive da supporto
<breiskan> no l'installazione parte
<breiskan> sai nelle fasi nella seconda dopo il riconiscmento della tastiera mi da errore
<breiskan> cd-rom
<lupen5> salve
<nait> enzotib, puo' andare cosi UUID=1ED0FCDAD0FCB8DB	/media/Acer	ntfs-3g	defaults,utf8,auto,nouser	0	0 ??
<enzotib> nait, direi di sì
<enzotib> nait, anche se auto non serve
<lupen5> ce qualcuno
<enzotib> !nessuno | lupen5
<ubot-it> lupen5: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<enzotib> breiskan, non ho esperienza di installazione server, però non capisco a che gli serva il cd-rom, se già lo sta usando
<lupen5> ma io e da poco che sto usando ubuntu 94
<breiskan> ma che ne so enzobit so solo che sto uscendo pazzo
<enzotib> ubuntu 94 tra poco compie 17 anni
<kah> LOL
<lupen5> no 10.04
<lupen5> forse cosi è giusto
<lupen5> enzobit posso avere il piacere di conoscerti
<enzotib> lupen5, se sei omo preferisco di no
<lupen5> tu puoi imparami ad usare ubuntu
<nait> enzotib, ok speriamo bene :D
<enzotib> al massimo potrei insegnare
<nait> LOL tu puoi impararmi
<nait> AHAHAHAHHA
<lupen5> scusa non intendevo a livello personale
<nait> lupen5, sei un grande
<lupen5> ma stiamo parlando in tanti cosi è giusto
<kah> o_O
<nait> lol..
<nait> :D
<lupen5> senti come faccio ad aggiungere server a irc su ubuntu
<nait> !irc
<ubot-it> leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<lupen5> io su windows7 ho mirc si puo avere su ubuntu
<K99Brain> lupen5, di client irc per linux ce ne sono tanti. lascia stare mirc che è per win
<K99Brain> lupen5, prova xchat
<nait> infatti :D
<nait> xchat e' la meglio :D
<realnot_> anche irssi non è male :P
<kah> w irssi
<nait> mo la installo :D
<nait> per prova
<lupen5> si xchat c'è lo su ubuntu
<kah> nait: non farlo, non potrai più farne a meno
<go^> nait, usa xchat.
<lupen5> ma sai mirc ti da la possibilità della ricerca globale
<nait> DAiii fate i seri
<nait> ormai la sto a installa
<go^> ricerca globale?
<lupen5> si
<lupen5> metti il titolo di un film e lo trova
<lupen5> ci sei
<nait_> bello
<lupen5> io esco
<nait_> colorato
<nait_> :D
<nait_> ho isntallato smuxi
<FloodBotIt2> nait_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lupen5> ciao a tutti
<nait_> mm
<nait_> ok
<nait_> me sa che mi registro di nuovo a irc che me so perso la pass
<nait_> ..
<Dark_Side> Buongiorno...c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<K99Brain> !qualuno | Dark_Side
<go^> Dark_Side, secondo me no
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'qualuno'
<nait_> !qualcuno Dark_Side
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<K99Brain> !qualcuno | Dark_Side
<ubot-it> Dark_Side: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nait> o rega come se fa a ritrovare la pass del nick sul server irc?
<Dark_Side> Volevo Chiedere come si potesse acedere alle cartelle normali posizionate nel computer Windows..ho installato UBuntu 10.10 in DUalBoot tramite Wubi..quindi quando accendo il PC mi viene chiesto quale dei due eseguire..soltanto che quando vado su linux , e diciamo " navigo " fra le cartelle , non trovo nessuna delle cartelle presenti nel detkop del PC Windows..come posso trovare queste cartelle? grazie in anticipo
<K99Brain> nait, chiedi su freenode (in inglese) a qualche staffer se te la rimandano per email
<K99Brain> nait, nel canale #freenode
<nait> K99Brain: grazie
<K99Brain> Dark_Side, cerca in /host
<Dark_Side> proverò..grazie tante:)
<K99Brain> Dark_Side, risorse > computer > file system > host
<mettao87> ciao a tutti. un problema durante l'istallazione di ubuntu 10.10. non mi riconosce l'HD modello WD 1002FAEX 1tb 6gb/s. mi chiede di scegliere il driver a mano da una lista ma non saprei quale scegliere. Mi potete dare una mano? grazie..
<N41T> ok
<N41T> Alla fine la pass nn l'ho ritrovata mi son registrato di nuovo :D
<mettao87> forse la soluzione e' aggiornare il kernel. e' possibile avere un'immagine per l'installazione con il kernell 2.6.37?
<enzotib> mettao87, ma è un disco interno?
<mettao87> si
<mettao87> e' un caviar black della western digital
<enzotib> mettao87, possibile che sia così nuovo che il kernel non lo riconosca? mi pare strano, in genere i componenti che possono avere problemi sono le schede grafiche e le schede wireless (se non andiamo su componenti più esoterici)
<esulu> ciao a tutti scusatemi come faccio a rimettere icona in alto a destra della barra di ubuntu che mi indica le mie connessioni perfavore
<esulu> ?
<enzotib> esulu, tasto destro, aggiungi al pannello Area di notifica
<esulu> si
<esulu> ma non ce' ho provato a aggiungere aplicazione personalizzata
<esulu> ma mi chiede il commando
<esulu> e la posizione enzotib
<mettao87> enzotib: gia'.. pero' questo hd lo sto gia' usando con windows e quindi funziona.
<enzotib> mettao87, non hai una installazione già fatta di ubuntu con cui provarlo?
<enzotib> esulu, non c'è Area di notifica?
<mettao87> enzotib: no. pero' ho installato windows su una partizione e funziona.
<esulu> si mi aggiunge delle cose strane in barra in alto
<esulu> enzotib
<enzotib> esulu, e network manager va a piazzarsi là dentro
<enzotib> esulu, da solo, di norma
<esulu> e per blutude enzotib
<mettao87> enzotib: ora mi scarico ubuntu, perche' prima stavo provando con lo studio che non ha la live, e provo a vedere se il live cd me lo riconosce
<enzotib> esulu, blutude?
<esulu> bluetooth
<lupen5> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lupen5> grazie
<breiskan> bo
<mettao87> ciao a tutti. grazie dell'aiuto.
<Serpico> ragazzi per caso conoscete un programma ocr che sia ingrado di importare pdf di almeno 25 mega?
<drox> ho problemi di masterizzazione con brasero mi continua a dare errore di masterizzazione
<K99Brain> Serpico, non sapevo che ci fossero limiti nelle dimensioni
<Serpico> K99Brain: purtroppo crashano
<K99Brain> Serpico, tesseract-ocr ?
<K99Brain> Serpico, è da linea di comando, dovrebbe essere veloce
<Serpico> K99Brain: a quanto ho letto non legge i pdf
<K99Brain> Serpico, ma sti pdf contengono solo immagini?
<Serpico> K99Brain: già -.-
<K99Brain> Serpico, perchè volendo, il testo lo puoi estrarre con pdfedit
<K99Brain> uhm
<Serpico> K99Brain: se fosse testo non c'era problema
<K99Brain> Serpico, e se invece estrai le singole immagini con pdfedit e poi le passi una a una ad un ocr?
<Serpico> K99Brain: sai che ti dico...ora provo cmq con tesseract e vedremo
<Serpico> K99Brain: è un libro da 800 pagine sai com'è :D
<lupen5> ciao
<Serpico> ciao lupen5
<lupen5> serpico ciao
<lupen5> ti posso chiedere una cosa?
<Serpico> K99Brain: hai mai usato tesseract?
<K99Brain> no
<Serpico> lupen5: chiedi e se qualcuno sa ti dirà :)
<lupen5> e da poco che ho istallato ubuntu 10.o4
<K99Brain> l'ho solo visto adesso con apt-cache
<Serpico> K99Brain: ok vai con le guide
<lupen5> si volevo sapere come aggiungere server su xchat
<lupen5> e se cè qualche programma simile ha mirc
<lupen5> Serpico ci sei
<Serpico> lupen5: io uno kvirc non so
<lupen5> e per aggiungere server a xchat
<lupen5> come devo fare
<Serpico> mi spiace non so aiutarti
<lupen5> che significa kvirc
<jester-> !xchat | lupen5
<ubot-it> lupen5: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<jester-> lupen5: alla voce canale nel quale entrare aggiungi altri canali separati da una virgola
<lupen5> aspe che apro xchat e ci provo
<lupen5> no non cè la faccio
<lupen5> forse è meglio adndare passo dopo passo
<lupen5> io voglio aggiungere dei server
<lupen5> tipo openjoker ecc..
<lupen5> ho reti
<jester-> lupen5: ci sono anche le foto nella guida
<Xenom0rph> Salve a tutti :)
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciao, ho installato il browser epiphany ma non trovo l'icona
<pivellino-ubuntu> che devo fare, grazie
<Xenom0rph> Che distribuzione linux usi? Ubuntu?
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<lupen5> dove si tova la guida
<Xenom0rph> Applicazioni-->Internet
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: killall gnome-panel e riguarda nel menu internet
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<jester-> !xchat | lupen5
<ubot-it> lupen5: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<giovanni_> ciao a tutti qualcuno sa come rinominare il nome della partizione da avviare nel bootloader???
<jester-> giovanni_: ????
<Xenom0rph> Io vorrei fare in modo che conky sia anche un system tray
<pivellino-ubuntu> niente
<lupen5> si ma non so quale opzione scegliere
<Xenom0rph> Si puo fare? Che variabili devo usare?
<lupen5> in quetsa quida
<pivellino-ubuntu> ho fatto ma non trovo l'icona
<jester-> lupen5: nella lista server aggiungi una nuova voce
<giovanni_> esempio mi compare "windows 7", "ubuntu 2.6. eccc"  ; come faccio a rinominare questi nomi?
<pivellino-ubuntu> jester-  forse se riavvio compare?
<Xenom0rph> Tu usi ubuntu e windows 7.
<Xenom0rph> Credo che non si possa fare, perché è generato da Windows
<jester-> pivellino-ubuntu: prova
<pivellino-ubuntu> si
<lupen5> si appena inserisco una nuova voce mi riappare quella di prima
<jester-> giovanni_: perchè li vuoi rinominare?
<Xenom0rph> Infatti, non credo sia molto utile
<Xenom0rph> A meno che tu non ci scriva "Hacker OS"
<Xenom0rph> XDDD
<jester-> giovanni_: per rinominarli dovresti cambiare i permesi ed editare grub.cfg che tornerà come prima ad ogni aggiornamento kernel
<jester-> giovanni_: è comunque piu bello del bootlaoder winzoz
<Xenom0rph> Ma io sapevo che quello era generato automaticamente da windows
<Xenom0rph> Infatti appena lui va su ubuntu gli si carica il grub
<Xenom0rph> Con la lista dei kernel
<Xenom0rph> Solo che lui ovviamente preme invio
<Xenom0rph> E avvia ubuntu con la versione del kernel predefinita
<tull> sapete un metodo sicuro di conoscere il numero di bitrate di un mp3?
<tull> che non sia nautilus
<giovanni_> il problema è che ho anche kubuntu e mi confondo, è per necessità XD
<giovanni_> xk il kernel è uguale spiaccicato e ogni volta faccio pin pin pella XD
<Xenom0rph> Ma come fai a confonderti anche se hai kubuntu
<Xenom0rph> Li ti segna Windows, Ubuntu, e Kubuntu
<giovanni_> come ho gia detto il kernel è uguale
<Xenom0rph> Come fai a confonderti
<Xenom0rph> No ma non capisco come fai a confonderti
<Xenom0rph> È una cosa un pò strana
<giovanni_> mi segan windows loader, ubuntu kernel eccc,  ubuntu kernel eccc
<giovanni_> anche se è kubuntu
<giovanni_> il kernel rimane ubuntu
<Xenom0rph> O_O
<Xenom0rph> Mah
<Xenom0rph> È un po che non uso il grub
<Xenom0rph> Quindi no so che dire
<Xenom0rph> XDD
<FloodBotIt2> Xenom0rph: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<giovanni_> cmq sono riuscito a modificare kubuntu e windows ma non so dove andare a sbattere per ubuntu
<giovanni_> jester-, tu sai ???
<Xenom0rph> Io ti consiglio di non toccare nulla
<Xenom0rph> Non sai che danni potresti fare
<tull> sapete un metodo sicuro di conoscere il numero di bitrate di un mp3?
<Xenom0rph> Cosa è il bitrate?
<Xenom0rph> E poi in che senso sicuro
<Xenom0rph> Mica ti prendono quelli della postale
<Xenom0rph> Mah io vado bye
<Serpico> K99Brain: nada tesseract non riesce a fare il lavoro :(
<Serpico> quando un programma viene ucciso come dire...dal sistema operativo?
<K99Brain> ?
<drox> chi mi spiega perche alcuni repository non funionano?
<Pior> ciao
<Pior> qualcunopuò darmi una mano?
<drox> Pior cosa ti serve?
<Pior> si può installare ubuntu tramite usb
<Pior> ?
<rorro007> buona sera a tutti qualcuno sa come aggiornare la barra superiore 11.04 vedo 2 batterie
<drox> Pior si
<drox> Pior, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb dai un'occhio qui ciao
<rorro007> nessuno sa come aggiornare la barra superiore 11.04 vedo 2 batterie
<sakato> ciao a tutti chi mi sa indicare un canale per python?
<silvio_> ciao amici, come faccio ad impostare che xchat all'apertura mi apra i canali che uso, anche più di uno?
<jester-> !xchat | silvio_
<ubot-it> silvio_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<jester-> silvio_: alla voce canali in cui entrare ne metti diversi separati da una virgola
<silvio_> mercì beaucoup amici.
<tull> ho notato che se estraggo dai cd con sound juicer poi nautilus vede che gli mp3 creati sono a 32 kb/s
<tull> ma non è vero
<ceon1> buonasera
<pititto> buonasera a tutti
<pititto> posso porre 1a domanda?
<OverMe> !chiedi | pititto
<ubot-it> pititto: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pititto> ho installato ubuntu versione 10.04 su un notebook con processore centrino da 1.8 g.hz,2 giga di memoria.....tutto bene tranne penso x la scheda video......i filmati anche nn in sreaming vanno a scatti
<pititto> la scheda vide e' un ATI radeon 9700
<pititto> tutto questo nn succedeva con un pc simile,aveva solo una scheda video integrata chipset intel
<pititto> sapete aiutarmi?????
<overdarkm> ciao a tutti
<overdarkm> avrei una domanda
<pititto> vi e'anche 1a certa difficolta' ad aprire delle semplici internet
<overdarkm> chi mi spiega come configurare la chat ( questa chat )
<overdarkm> con Xchat
<overdarkm> ?
<tull> pititto, che driver video stai usando?
<overdarkm> ciao @enzotib
<pititto> sono un po' un neofita di ubuntu........la mia schrìeda e' un ati 9700 radeon
<overdarkm> pititto di dove 6 ?
<pititto> sono italiano
<pititto> abito in provincia di pavia
<overdarkm> capito lo so
<overdarkm> regione ?
<overdarkm> io palermo
<filo1234> !chat | overdarkm
<ubot-it> overdarkm: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pititto> lombardia
<overdarkm> ok
<pititto> piacere bene
<pititto> puoi aiutarmi????
<overdarkm> si vorrei configurare la xchat
<overdarkm> asp
<overdarkm> allora ?
<tull> pititto,  hai ubuntu 10.10 o ubuntu 10.04?
<filo1234> !xchat | overdarkm
<ubot-it> overdarkm: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<pititto> 10.04
<overdarkm> ok grazie
<filo1234> c'è la parte che dice come configurare xchat
<tull> pititto, hai dei video sul pc che ti vanno a scatti con il riproduttore multimediale?
<pititto> si
<tull> hai provato con un altro software ? li trovi in ubuntu software center, che trovi alla fine del menu, quello dove c'è Applicazioni
<tull> per esempio prova con il software vlc
<pititto> anche con quello
<pititto> ma il problema ed anche quando apro delle semplici pagine di internet
<filo1234> pititto: hai controllato in sistema > amministrazione > driver hardware a vedere se ci siano dei driver per la tua scheda?
<pititto> ho provato ma niente aggiornamenti
<tull> filo1234, per la sua scheda è l'unico driver disponibile
<filo1234> tull: ah
<tull> dovrebbe anche supportare il 3d
<pititto> nn penso
<tull> si
<filo1234> be allora disabiliterei gli effetti
<pititto> gia fatto
<tull> prova
<tull> ok allora seguimi
<pititto> ok xo' piano piano
<tull> apri un terminale, lo trovi in Applicazioni/Accessori
<pititto> aperto
<tull> domanda hai un pc ho un notebook?
<overhack> oddio o combinato un macello
<pititto> notebook
<tull> pititto, per caso hai mai visto se ti funziona lo standby?
<pititto> no questo non lo provato
<tull> va be pazienza
<tull> digita sul terminale i seguenti comandi:
<tull> e stai attento a cosa ti dico
<pititto> ok
<tull> allora il comando è:            sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf
<tull> pititto,  poi ti chiede una password , che dovresti sapere
<tull> capito?
<pititto> mi esce un gedit
<tull> ok
<tull> hai aperto un file di sistema, vai in fondo al file
<tull> gedit è un editor di testo
<tull> devi aggiungere una riga in fondo, lascia però anche una riga di spazio prima di aggiungerla
<tull> capito?
<pititto> ma e' vuoto il file aperto
<silvio55> re amici, per registrare il nick, lo posso fare da questa riga di comando?
<filo1234> silvio55: devi farlo da qui si
<overhack> si
<overhack> lo appena fatto io
<filo1234> l'ho
<silvio55> ok grazie
<overhack> il 6 in italiano non melo leva nessuno
<overhack> XD
<pititto> il file e' vuoto nn vi e' scritto nulla
<tull> ok ho capito pititto
<pititto> scusa
<tull> aggiungici questa riga
<pititto> ok
<pititto> al file aperto vuoto?
<silvio55> brb
<tull> prima di fare questo,  apri un altro terminale
<pititto> ok fatto
<tull> in quel nuovo terminale digita   glxinfo | grep render
<pititto> mi dice questo....Il programma "glxinfo" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<tull> fai quel che dice
<pititto> installo allora
<tull> si
<pititto> fatto ha finito
<tull> ok
<tull> ora ridigita glxinfo | grep render
<pititto> mi dice...direct rendering: Yes
<tull> ottimo e la seconda riga?
<pititto> e poi....OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV350 4E50) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2
<tull> ottimi hai l'accelerazione 3d
<tull> torna al gedit
<pititto> ok
<tull> no torna al terminale, scusa
<tull> digita:  lshw -c display | grep driver
<tull> sorry
<tull> il comando è:  sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<tull> ok pititto ?
<pititto> cosi mi dice.... configuration: driver=radeon latency=64 mingnt=8
<tull> ottimo
<pititto> allora tutto bene x adesso
<tull> vai in gedit con il quale hai aperto il file /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf     , giusto?
<pititto> yeeeees
<tull> strano che sia vuoto, comunque aggiungici questa riga
<tull> pititto, options radeon modeset=0
<pititto> salvo e chiudo???
<pititto> e poi xche' ti sembra strano che e' vuoto??
<tull> salva e chiudi
<pititto> fatto
<N41T> sera
<tull> come effetto collaterale avrai che all'avvio non avrai il bello splash che avevi e la risoluzione all'avvio sarà più bassa
<tull> pititto, ora riavvia, a dopo
<N41T> rega mi serve un programma per gestire 4 account di posta
<N41T> che mi consigliate?
<pititto> ok grazie x adesso
<tull> N41T, evolution oppure thunderbird
<N41T> tull: evolution lo fa?
<N41T> il problema e' che devo importare 4 iaf perche nn ho le pass
<AND76> anche di più di 4
<tull> N41T, sono ignorante cosa è uno iaf?
<N41T> tull: quano esporti gli account di outlook..
<tull> N41T, io ho 3 account con impa ed uno con pop3
<N41T> tull:  e' che voglio vedere la posta anche da casa oltre che dal lavoro
<tull> imap
<N41T> e siccome nn ricordo le pass ho esportato gli account
<tull> pititto, prova un video, come va?
<pititto> adesso provo
<N41T> evolution nn mi inporta i file iaf.. mo provo con thunderbird
<filo1234> N41T: nemmeno thunderbird a quanto ne so
<N41T> filo1234: :S:S:S ho appena finito di installarlo :S adesso provo :S
<tull> N41T, ma tu vuoi importare la posta di evolutiono d anche la rubrica?
<tull> sorry di outlook
<N41T> no no
<N41T> solo accout e pass
<tull> tieni la posta anche online?
<N41T> no
<tull> ah
<N41T> cioe' sta su un server
<tull> si certo della microsoft
<N41T> ma la prendo da un client
<tull> ok
<N41T> no nn e' della microsoft
<N41T> uso il client outlook
<filo1234> e di chi è?
<N41T> di un server del lavoro
<filo1234> outlook?
<N41T> la prendo tramite pop
<pititto> x il momento anche le pagine internet scorronoo piu' velocemente
<tull> usa exchange?
<filo1234> outlook sempre di microsoft è
<tull> pititto, tutto piu fluido?
<N41T> filo1234: si ma pensavo che intendeva il server non il client
<pititto> abbastanza....ma se dovessi formattare devo poi rimpostare tutto cosi come abbiamo  fatto????
<pititto> nn mi piace  troppo l'avvio xo'
<tull> pititto, accontentati
<tull> pititto, perchè dovresti formattare?
<pititto> lo ma se dovessi tornare come prima e ritornare all'avvio normale cosa dovrei fare....mod il file di prima che si chiamava??
<tull> trovi tutto qua
<tull> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<pititto> ok
<tull> in Scarse prestazioni su Ubuntu 10.04, veedi?
<alnuvola> salve
<alnuvola> scusate come faccio ad analizzare un ip con nmap
<tull> alnuvola, specifica cosa vuoi fare?
<giampier> ciao ho un problema
<giampier> sono in teleassistenza ... è un problema strano .. allora .. lei naviga e sono collegato tramite skype e team viewer ma non riesce a vedere la pagine web
<K99Brain> giampier, probabile problema dns
<K99Brain> giampier, prova questi
<giampier> ma se
<K99Brain> !opendns
<ubot-it> Gli indirizzi ip di Opendns sono 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.222.220. Per ulteriori informazioni: http://www.opendns.com/ oppure http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenDNS
<giampier> si conosco opendns
<kah> meglio fooldns
<giampier> come li cacome li cambio
<filo1234> come li caco?
<filo1234> lol
<K99Brain> lol
<K99Brain> giampier, gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<K99Brain> giampier, mettici:
<K99Brain> giampier, nameserver 208.67.222.222
<K99Brain> giampier, cancellando tutto il resto
<tux> ciao, nel file grub.cfg di grub 2 cosa indica la riga che si ripete spesso search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 8c0e991b-103d-4483-a41f-a21ca7c722dd   ??
<tux> perchè quando avvio il sistema ( a seguito di un ripristino di grub 2 ) mi dice che non trova qualcosa con quell' uuid
<tux> me lo dice prima di caicare la schermat di selezione degli os che dopo averla caricata
<tux> e poi parte il sistema
<K99Brain> tux, se non trova piu un certo uuid vuol dire che hai cambiato qualcosa nelle partizioni
<tux> K99Brain, quell'uuid con quella sttringa si ripete piùà volte nel file
<K99Brain> tux, dai il comando sudo update-grub2
<tux> sembra sitratti del floppy
<tux> già fatto ma non cambia nulla
<tux> update-grub è lo stesso?
<supertux__> K99Brain, ti ricordi di me? ;)
<filo1234> è una minaccia?
<K99Brain> lol
<K99Brain> supertux__, si
<kahuna> io so dove abiti
<kahuna> supertux__: update-grub è lo stesso
<supertux__> quella roba resta
<supertux__> ho dato un'aocchiata a fstab ma lì è tutto ok
<supertux__> K99Brain, ma se / lo monta già da grub.cfg perchè è pure in fstab? lo monta 2 volte?
<K99Brain> supertux__, servirebbe l'errore preciso
<K99Brain> beh, gli da gusto montarlo
<supertux__> ?
<supertux__> csa?
<supertux__> cosa
<K99Brain> lol
<K99Brain> nulla nulla
<filo1234> maniaco
<supertux__> forse dopo grub la smonta e poi da fstab la rimonta
<supertux__> ahh capito adesso :)
<filo1234> supertux__: grub lo legge per trovare i file per il boot
<kahuna> grub monta solo ai fini dell'avvio del sistema
<filo1234> fstab lo monta per essere usato da fs
<kahuna> satto
<supertux__> ?
<kahuna> fstab è più perverso
<supertux__> i file di boot sono in /boot   :|
<kahuna> monta pi`¨a lungo
<kahuna> ops
<kahuna> più
<filo1234> supertux__: e li grub li cerca
<kahuna> mannaggia alle tastiere americane
<supertux__> quindi lo monta tremporaneamente grub
<kahuna> yep
<filo1234> non monta nulla...legge
<attempt> legge e non trova nel tuo caso.
<supertux__> giusto... grub non monta....
<filo1234> supertux__: metti su pastebin il file grub.cfg
<kahuna> qualcosa trova, senn`ø il sistema non partiva
<supertux__> si ma quell'uuid si ripete più volte in grub.cfg, in più condizioni di controllo
<kahuna> argh
<kahuna> supertux__: segalo via
<supertux__> cosa
<kahuna> niente
<filo1234> !paste | supertux__
<supertux__> non trova qualcosa ma io non gli chiedo di trovarlo!
<ubot-it> supertux__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kahuna> meglio di no, senno' vai a casa di di K99Brain
<kahuna> supertux__: bisogna che ci dici cosa non trova
<supertux__> scusate devo scappare
<supertux__> grazie a tutti
<kahuna> o_O
<filo1234> -.-
<K99Brain> LOL
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-01
<aspitec> ciao a tutti
<aspitec> ho un problema con grub...
<aspitec> in debian non risponde nessuno
<N41T> aspitec: !qualcuno
<N41T> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<aspitec> qua non ho detto qualcuno....
<N41T> a scusa
<N41T> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci sono utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<aspitec> asp devo disconnettermi un secondo
<aspitec> grazie lo stesso N41T
<N41T> aspitec: nn ho fatto nulla :S
 * A|\|DR34 Ciao
<Shin3> \o
<Borat> Come faccio ad impedire che mi si attivi la rete wireless all'avvio?
<glpiana> ola
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<enzotib> Borat: se togli la spunta ad "Attiva rete wireless" non tiene al riavvio?
<enzotib> *Abilita
<Borat> da "Applicazioni d'avvio"?
<enzotib> Borat: no, tasto destro sull'icona di nm
<Borat> no mi spiego meglio
<enzotib> Borat: o meglio, da nm "Modifica Connessione" e togli la spunta a "Connettere automaticamente"
<Borat> sul mio acer c'é un tasto a lato tastiera
<Borat> appena avvio ubuntu mi si accendono le spie del bluetooth e della rete wireless
<Borat> per il bluetooth ho risolto
<Borat> la wireless invece non ancora, ma non mi serve che si accenda in avvio, mi connetto via ethernet
<Borat> che sia un qualcosa legate a Interfaces?
<glpiana> <enzotib> Borat: o meglio, da nm "Modifica Connessione" e togli la spunta a "Connettere automaticamente"
<Borat> su nm ho solo la connessione ethernet, non ho connessioni wireless
<enzotib> Borat: non ti server *mai* il wireless?
<Borat> raramente
<enzotib> Borat: puoi mettere il modulo corrispondente in blakclist, poi lo devi caricare a mano quando ti dovesse servire
<Borat> é un procedimento complicato?
<enzotib> Borat: no, cominciamo con: lspci | grep -i wireless
<Borat> ok
<enzotib> Borat: ci sei ancora?
<Borat> si si
<Borat> sto aspettando
<enzotib> Borat: non ha dato output quel comando?
<glpiana> <enzotib> Borat: no, cominciamo con: lspci | grep -i wireless
<Borat> si ho fatto
<enzotib> e cosa è uscito?
<Borat> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<enzotib> Borat: ora: lspci -ks 06:00.0 | grep -i module
<Borat> 	Kernel modules: iwlagn
<enzotib> Borat: ok, ora gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Borat> ok
<enzotib> Borat: aggiungi una riga in fondo con: blacklist iwlagn
<Borat> ok
<enzotib> Borat: ora dovresti riavviare per verificare se funziona
<enzotib> Borat: naturalmente salva quel file
<Borat> ok, nel caso volessi riabilitarla devo togliere quell'ultima riga?
<enzotib> Borat: no, dovrebbe essere sufficiente fare da terminale: sudo modprobe iwlagn
<enzotib> Borat: e sarà valido solo finché non riavvii
<Borat> ok
<Borat> ora provo a riavviare
<Borat> ah una cosa, per avere ip statico é sufficiente impostare i dati su connessioni di rete?
<glpiana> Borat, sì
<Borat> perché io ho messo tutto tranne domini di ricerca che non so che cosa sia, la connessione funziona, però per esempio bittorent continua a dirmi che la porta sul router non é aperta
<Borat> non ho firewall
<enzotib> Borat: e non dipende da quello
<enzotib> Borat: devi configurare un virtual host sul router
<enzotib> cioè impostare il port forwarding
<Borat> si quello si, ho impostato, l'ho fatto per una vita su windows
<enzotib> Borat: oppure, se il router e l'applicazione lo supportano, usare l'upnp
<Borat> ah quando ho impostato i valori mi é scomparsa l'icona della connessione ethernet in basso a destra
<enzotib> Borat: hai kubuntu?
<Borat> no
<enzotib> Borat: e allora l'icona della connessione dovrebbe essere in alto a destra
<Odo> Giorno
<Borat> ho tolto il pannello in alto
<Borat> cioé, non ho più la barra in alto, solo sotto "in stile windows"
<enzotib> Borat: ok
<Borat> prima avevo l'icona con due frecce della connessione accanto alla data, impostato l'ip é scomparsa, ma la connessione funziona
<Borat> boh vabé, sarà una cosa puramente estetica
<Borat> ok, ho cambiato ip e ora la porta risulta aperta
<Borat> grazie mille, provo a riavviare per vedere se ora il problema della wireless é risolto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<eustachio> saLVE A TUTTI
<eustachio> sono nuovo vorrei sapere coem funziona xchat
<leopesto> eustachio: ci sei dentro e riesci a parlare... direi che é già abbastanza...
<eustachio> si
<eustachio> c'è qualcuno?
<OverMe> -.-
<eustachio> volevo  qualche aiuto
<eustachio> se è possibile
<he> ciao
<eustachio> ciao
<he> ragazzi sto cercando di mettere ubuntu in dominio ad su win 2003 per usare l autentificazione  per squid
<eustachio> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<he> ma non riesco come devo fare per loggarmi al dominio
<leopesto> eustachio: che vuoi??? che devi sapere?
<eustachio> volevo saper coem  cercare altri server
<eustachio> per scaricare
<eustachio> su quali server devo andare
 * realnot_ hi
<eustachio> .
<leopesto> <eustachio> per scaricare
<leopesto> scaricare che?
<OverMe> eai
<OverMe> !chat | eustachio
<ubot-it> eustachio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<eustachio> non so film gionarli pdf e  altro
<eustachio> si ragazzi lo so
<eustachio> solo che volevo un imput
<OverMe> eustachio, qui non si da aiuto per cose del genere
<eustachio> parlavo con leopesto
<OverMe> e io con te
<eustachio> e io non voglio parlare con te
<OverMe> e io non gioco più :(
<OverMe> mammaaaaaaa
<leopesto> :)
<eustachio> avevo percepito un livello di coglionaggine in te per questo preferisco leopesto
<OverMe> uff
<eustachio> leo gentilmente puoi darmi un imput
<cip> buon giorno a tutti
<cip> ho sempre i problemi di condivisione della rete lan chi mi aiuta
<leopesto> !samba | cip
<ubot-it> cip: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<cip> leopesto, prima funzionava ora non piu non accedo alla cartellina rete mshome
<cip> ho reistallato samba ma nulla
<cip> leopesto, ce qualche cosa per controllare se e tutto ok su linux?
<leopesto> se hai ip statico ti direi di prova a colligarti da nautilus usando smb:///ip
<leopesto> alt4rimenta cerca l'ip nella pagina del router :)
<he> come vedo se il mio ubuntu è membro del  dominio
<he> ?
<jester-> he: ???
<daniele> ciao a tutti
<leopesto> he nel file samba.conf o smb.conf o non mi ricordo come cacchio si chiama :)
<he> sto cercando di mettere il mio pc con ubuntu
<daniele> ho un problema con il mio netbook
<he> in dominio 2003
<daniele> ki mi può aiutare?
<he> ho usato
<jester-> he: spiega il concetto dominio
<he>  likewise-open
<he> cioè mi devo mettere a spiegarti che è un dominio con active directory?
<he> :)?
<jester-> !qualcuno | daniele
<ubot-it> daniele: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<he> jester
<he> ?
<cip> raga brancolo nel buio..... io prima interloquivo con gli altri pc senza problemi poi un aggiornamento di ubuntu avra modificato qualche impostaxzione
<cip> ora ho installato samba e swat
<cip> praticamente mi ritrovo in rete 2 cartelle una mshome e una workgroup che mi chiede una pas per entrare
<cip> ma non rticordo di aver impostato una pass ne tanto meno e quella del root gia provato
<he> cip ma è in dominio
<he> ?
<cip> he,  cosa significa?
<jester-> cip: usa samba-syatem-config, cosi non fai casino con il conf
<cip> jester devo scaricarlo o gia e installato
<jester-> lo devi installare
<daniele> ho un netbook hp mini 2133. ho voluto installare ubuntu perchè mi sono trovato bene con altri pc. avevo provato ad installare la vrsione per netbook ma nn mi riconosceva il pc. quindi ho installato quella per desktop ma ogni tanto si bloccava tutto. ho installato poi la vs alternate perchè il mio pc ha 512 mb ram  e 1200 mhz ma continuta a darmi la stex problema. lo uso un pò e poi si blocca. solo tipo a usare firefox navigando 
<jester-> ti scrive il conf da gui, sempre che non hai cannibalizzato
<leopesto> daniele: definisci "si blocca"
<jester-> daniele: non è che hai gli effetti attivi?
<cip> jester-, mi dai la stringa corretta perfavore
<jester-> cip: cercalo in synaptic
<cip> jester-, sarebbe sowtware center vero?
<daniele> si blocca nel senso ke non posso + fare niente se nn spegnere forzatamente il pc col tasto
<daniele> gli effetti visivi son disabilitati perchè nn ci sono i driver giusti
<jester-> cip: è una ciofeca usa synaptic e cerca per nome
<jester-> daniele: lo fa solo con firefox?
<daniele> jester: si blocca anke mentre sta scaricando gli aggiornamenti
<cip> jester-, sarebbe gestore pacchetti
<jester-> yesss
<cip> jester-, ok fatto lo swat non serve a nulla?
<jester-> che è swat
<cip> un coso per gestire samba da browser jester-
<jester-> cip: eh se non si usano le ciofeche non è bello vè
<daniele> jester: sinceramente alternate l'ho appena installato, perchè come dicevo prima avevo installato la vs desktop (32 bit) e mi si bloccava anke quella. quindi quando ho scoperto quest'ultiam vs pensavo di aver trovato la soluzione
<cip> jester-, ma me lo han consigliato in canale hehehe cosa ne so io
<jester-> daniele: non è questione di installer. l'os è sempre lo stesso, che scheda video ahi
<cip> jester il config e istallato ora?
<jester-> cip: ora usalo
<cip> jester-, si avvia da terminale?
<daniele> jester: una VIA Chrome9
<jester-> cip: se fai cosi con al tipa non becchi mai nulla, guardare nel menu amministrazione hai paura che ti crollino via le dita cliccando?
<jester-> daniele: sospetto che sia il driver video
<jester-> daniele: lspci | grep -i vga
<cip> ragazzi secondo voi e normale ho scritto samna in terminale mi e partito un video del carnevale di rio??????????
<cip> *sambaù
<daniele> jester: adesso ti sto scrivendo con lo stesso pc da windows...
<jester-> daniele: eh a winzoz non si puo fare niente
<daniele> jester: mi copio il codice. beh si lo sò nn si può fare niente volevo solo informazioni. provo a rientrare da linux
<kahuna> re
<cip> aggiungi stmpante .... stampante di rete..... cerca...... nun trova nulla e che ca....
<kahuna> cip: dagli l'ip
<cip> windows printer via samba..... browser....... mshome........ nulla
<cip> kahuna, la stampante èusb collegata al pc windows
<kahuna> aaahh windows
<tanny> ciao a tutti non riesco ad estrarre un file tar.gz avete suggerimenti? grazie
<kahuna> estrae nulla?
<tanny> no non estrae nulle
<tanny> mi dice che si è verificato un errore durante l'estrazione dei file
<rorro007> buongiorno a tutti ho cambiato versione 10.10 a 11.04 come mai negli aggiornamenti mi dice Scaricamento dei file di pacchetto non riuscito
<glpiana> tanny, tasto destro sul file -> estrai qui
<glpiana> tanny, dov'è sto file?
<tanny> sulla scrivania
<glpiana> !alpha | rorro007
<ubot-it> rorro007: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<glpiana> tanny, apri un terminale, scrivi: cd Scrivania   quindi digita ls -la   e guarda i permessi e il proprietario del file
<tanny> ok ci provo
<glpiana> tanny, e già che sei lì prova a estrarlo a mano con: tar xvfz nomefile.tar.gz
<tanny> ok
<rorro007> io ho fatto update-manager -d mi e ho istallato la 11.04
<glpiana> rorro007, sì, tutto quel che vuoi, ma è una alpha e qui non c'è supporto. supporto che invece puoi trovare sul canale che ti ho indicato
<rorro007> ok grazie
<cip> come sistema sta cosa???????? qualcuno puo prendere possesso dle pc e sistemarmi la rete ?????
<tanny> ho provato mi dice funzione "open" non riuscita: nessun file o directory   errore irrimediabile uscita immediata
<glpiana> tanny, controlla il nome del file
<tanny> ho controllato mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<cip> cavoli sta cosa mi sta rallentando il lavoro.... ho bisogno di stampare
<glpiana> cip, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba?highlight=%28samba%29#head-6e7faaf30d529147b49b46e5400e362ceadb54d8
<glpiana> tanny, puoi mettere su pastebin tutto quello che hai a terminale, dal comando in poi?
<glpiana> !paste | tanny
<ubot-it> tanny: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cip> glpiana, la mia domanda è perche prima riuscivo a fare tutto in automatico ed ora non piu?
<cip> glpiana, io prima ho solo collegato il cavo di rete e cercato la stampante
<cip> e funzionava
<glpiana> cip, la mia risposta allora è: boh :D
<tanny_> l'ho inviato su paste
<glpiana> tanny_, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> tanny_, se non ci copi qui l'indirizzo non possiamo vedere quello che hai postato
<tanny_> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> tanny_, l'indirizzo della pagina di pastebin
<glpiana> non quella della chat via web
<tanny_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560875/
<glpiana> tanny_, perchè tar.1.gz?
<tanny> ho provato anche senza 1
<glpiana> tanny_, ma poi non hai detto che era sulla scrivania?
<tanny> si
<glpiana> tanny, ma non hai dato il comando cd Scrivania  come ti avevo detto
<tanny> scusa ora ci riprovo
<tanny_> mi dice Scrivania$
<glpiana> tanny_, oki, ora scrivi: ls tanny.tar.1.gz
<glpiana> tanny_, dimmi se te lo elenca
<he> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao he
<he> finalmente il piu che ci capisce su linux
<he> di tutti :)
<tanny_> mi dice sempre impossibile accedere
<he> senti poss ofarti una domanda
<glpiana> tanny_, allora il nome del file non è quello. digita ls   e cerca nell'elenco il file in questione
<he> come metto il mio client ubuntu su un dominio win 2003
<glpiana> he, chiedi pure a tutto il canale
<he> ?
<glpiana> he, ti abbiamo risposto in #ubuntu-it-chat
<he> dove
<he> ?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> he, hai un altro canale aperto, #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> he, guarda là
<tanny_> non mi da niente con ls
<glpiana> tanny_, hai mica il sistema in inglese?
<tanny_> non penso
<glpiana> tanny_, tu dici di avere un file sulla scrivania, ma ls in Scrivania non da nulla, proviamo: cd ../Desktop
<tanny_> ok
<glpiana> tanny_, ora vedi ..Desktop$  ?
<tanny_> nessun file o directory
<N41T> Buongiorno!
<N41T> !programmi
<ubot-it> Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<glpiana> tanny_, hai messo la D maiuscola?
<tanny_> si ho fatto copia incolla
<cip> acciminchia non so piu cosa fare
<glpiana> tanny_, metti tutto su pastebin
<cip> nessuno che mi possa aiutare passo passo con la rete?
<tanny_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560886/
<glpiana> tanny_, stai prendendo in giro vero? non è carino fare perdere tempo
<tanny_> no
<tanny_> non è che sono molto pratico....
<glpiana> tanny_, però non dai comandi che ti vengono detto o quantomeno non come ti vengono dati
<N41T> LOl
<glpiana> tanny_, hai dato cd Scrivania    però ls non l'hai dato lì
<glpiana> tanny_, devi dare due comandi, nell'ordine in cui te li do, senza inventare altro
<glpiana> tanny_, il primo è: cd Scrivania
<glpiana> tanny_, il secondo è: ls
<N41T> Domanda: qualcuno sa come importare un IAF dentro evolution? :D
<tanny_> ok fatto
<glpiana> tanny_, lo vedi ora sto file?
<tanny_> si
<glpiana> tanny_, oki, puoi dirmi il nome del file?
<glpiana> ripsettando maiuscole e minuscole
<glpiana> *ripsettando
<glpiana> evabbè
<tanny_> tanny.tar.1
<glpiana> tanny_, quindi niente gz?
<tanny_> gz è sull'icona
<glpiana> tanny_, non mi interessa l'icona, dimmi cosa vedi dal comando ls
<tanny_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560887/
<glpiana> tanny_, scrivi: file tanny.tar.1
<glpiana> tanny_, e incolla qui quello che esce
<tanny_> tanny.tar.1: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Mon Jan 31 13:57:29 2011
<glpiana> tanny_, scrivi: mv  tanny.tar.1  tanny.tar.gz
<tanny_> fatto
<glpiana> tanny, scusa, caduta la rete
<tanny_> ok
<glpiana> tanny, digita: tar xvfz tanny.tar.gz
<cip> aaa cercasi esperto reti per aiuto risolutivo e disinteressato..... chimare ore lavorative .... solo sè interessati .......no perditempo
<glpiana> !chat | cip
<tanny_> fatto
<glpiana> tanny_, guarda se l'ha estratto
<ubot-it> cip: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tanny_> si l'ha estratto
<cip> glpiana, ma e inerente il mio problema con la rete su ubuntu :)
<cip> glpiana,  l'annuncio era per quello ;)
<tanny_> ok posso chiudere?
<cip> cmq nuovo aggiornamento dopo vari smanettamenti i pc windows vedono ubuntu e le cartelle condivise ubuntu non vede la rete windows idee suggeriemnti?
<jester-> cip: fai al rete in dhcp solo server dns e mettici un dns
<cip> jester il fatto che in sistema su root ce una x significa qualcosa
<tanny> grazie ciao e scusa il disturbo
<jester-> cip: a cpaire cosa sminchi man mano
<jester-> capire*
<cip> jester e come se non fossi root
<cip> come mi rootto
<jester-> perhè vuoi root?
<glpiana> ciao tanny
<cip> jester e come se non avessi le autorizzazione
<cip> jester-, se faccio risorse rete, clicco su rete windows la cartella è vuota  non appare nessun pc
<cip> acciminchia ma se faccio esplora rete dovrebbe vedere almeno gli altri pc?
<cip> ubuntu ha unn firewall?
<cip> come vi si accede?
<jester-> <jester-> cip: fai al rete in dhcp solo server dns e mettici un dns
<cip> jester-, che significa dove devom farla su windows?
<jester-> cip: su linux
<jester-> cip: e l'hai fatta la rete domestica su winzoz?
<cip> jester-, si ho messo workgroup invece di mshome
<cip> i pc windows dialogano e vedono pure il pc ubuntu ho condiviso alcune cartelle tutto ok
<cip> e linux che non vede la rete windows
<cip> cambiando il nome ora non vedo nulla
<cip> i pc non vengono rilevati
<jester-> 3 3 <jester-> cip: fai la rete in dhcp solo server dns e mettici un dns
<cip> voglio capire non entrarci ma manco rilevati
<cip> jester-, un po di pazienza dove lo faccio?=
<jester-> cip: cercare nework manager nel wiki stanca troppo?
<fr3nk> hola
<cip> jester-, non sapevo di cercare li ora vado
<jester-> madu
<fr3nk> ciao ragazzi semplice domanda schietta: ho un pc con 254 MB di ram e mi da dei problemi l'installazione di ubuntu e xubuntu, ma non posso usare la versione alternate perchè è troppo lenta con il cd che versione precedente mi consigliate di scaricare per far andare tutto come si deve ed evitare di usare winZoZZ????
<newlife> Scaricare il pc no eh? In discarica come rifiuto speciale :)
<fr3nk> ????=!!!!
<fr3nk> me l'hanno dato a prestito gratuito...
<newlife> Eheheh si scherza eh?
<fr3nk> =( sono poverello xD
<jester-> fr3nk: va che altenrate è solo l'installer, xubuntu ubuntu e kubuntu sono solo dei vestiti, il sistema è sempre lo stesso e con 254mb di ram con tutto gnome o kade mi pare normale che sia lento
<fr3nk> [e un pc poco prestante è un buon incentivo per evitare l'installazione di giochi e perditempo xD]
<jester-> newlife: potresti provare a insallare da rete mettendo l'indispensabile, tipo gnome-core e basta
<jester-> newlife/ fr3nk potresti provare a insallare da rete mettendo l'indispensabile, tipo gnome-core e basta
<newlife> Jester- non ero io :)
<jester-> fr3nk: o ci metti puppy
<cip> domanda stupida il fatto che il modem di prima fosse pure router centra nulla
<fr3nk> installare da rete??? puppy??? regaz sono molto indietro sfortunatamente cmq adesso mi farò una ricerchina sul web se è un disturbo chiedervi spiegazioni
<jester-> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cip> jester-, ho fatto come hai detto ma nulla
<jester-> e puppulinux è una distribuzone linx per pc sui 90 anni
<fr3nk> XD BELLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<newlife> Jester- allora vado a recuperare il mio 286 con coprocessore matematico 287
<fr3nk> xD
<jester-> newlife: se non va con puppy è si da discarica, mi pare ci sia pure la live
<newlife> jester- che ne dici??? Potrebbe andare? Un mega di ram
<jester-> anche troppo
<newlife> jester- e un mitico floppy da 5 e 1/4...... Pezzo da museo
<jester-> mizzica
<jester-> belli erano i floppy di cartone
<newlife> Vero
<fr3nk> mi prendete in giro uff!!!
<fr3nk> cmq
<fr3nk> puppy e meramente live cd???
<fr3nk> *è
<kahuna> si
<kahuna> ma puoi installarlo
<fr3nk> thanks
<fr3nk> ciao a tutti vi auguro una buona giornata
<cip> jester-, niente da farte
<cip> help me perche non wedo i pc windows
<kahuna> perche` son spenti?
<kahuna> sono pc con Vista/7?
<esulu> cioa a tutti
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<esulu> scusatemi che commando dovrei dare nel crontab di ubuntu per poter riavviare ogni 15 minuti la casella postale
<esulu> si puo fare un lavoro cosi
<esulu> ?
<kahuna> riavviare la casella postale?!
<cip> kahuna, xp
<kahuna> uhm, strano
<cip> kahuna, loro vedono ubuntu e le cartelle condivise
<kahuna> cip: stai usando il gruppo di lavoro corretto?
<cip> io non vedo piu loro kahuna fino a qualche giorno fa funzionava tutto
<cip> kahuna, prima erano impostati su mshome
<cip> e non entravo nella cartella
<cip> ho cambiato in workgroup i pc windows loro si vedono
<cip> io se vadoin risorse e rete
<cip> ce la cartella reti windows ma cliccando sopra non mi apre nulla
<cip> cmq credo che qualche aggiornamento ubuntu abbia modificato qualcosa perche i pc windows funzionano bene tra loro
<cip> kahuna, la rete e cosi composta 3 pc, 2 win uno ubuntu, un hub e un modem adsl
<cip> kahuna da ubuntu navigo in rete ma non vedo la rete windows
<cip> kahuna, soluzioni
<kahuna> prova da riga di comando
<cip> kahuna, come si fa
<kahuna> consulta i comandi che iniziano per smb ._.
<kahuna> scusa ma il workgroup l'hai cambiato anche su ubuntu?
<cip> kahuna, in realta su ubuntu ha fatto sempr etutot in automatico cmq dove verifico o cambio?
<matteo_> scheda wi-fi Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 su acer travelmate 2480, xubuntu 10.04, la scheda viene rilevata e installata, ma la connessione non rimane costante, ogni tanto salta, e poi si riconnette. Come posso risolvere?
<anGe`> ciao a tutti!
<ange_> anGe`
<he> chi ha mai configurato samba ?
<carlo> ciao a tutti ragazzi, posso chiedervi come posso installare java? non si aprono finestre di chat
<OverMe> Guest61398, finestre di chat?
<Guest61398> si in pratica mi viene chiesto di installare ava
<Guest61398> java
<OverMe> per il browser dici?
<he> ma samba nei repo uff si chiama  samba4k
<he> ?
<Guest61398> si ma sia con firefox che con chrome non funziona
<OverMe> Guest61398, installa sun-java6-plugin
<Guest61398> in che modo?
<OverMe> dal gestore paccketti o da terminale
<OverMe> *pacchetti
<Guest61398> dal gestore pacchetti l'ho gia installato
<Guest61398> infatti mi dice reinstalla
<OverMe> Guest61398, hai riavviato il browser dopo aver installato
<OverMe> ?
<OverMe> Guest61398, nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox inserisci about:plugins   copia/incolla tutto nel pastebin
<OverMe> !paste | Guest61398
<ubot-it> Guest61398: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest61398> ho incollato nel pastebin ed ho scritto il mio nick
<glpiana> ...e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> onisi
<Guest61398> ok
<Guest61398> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560933/
<OverMe> cos'è sta cosa?
<Guest61398> ciò che ho copiato nel pastebin dopo aver inserito nella barra indirizzi firefox: about:plugins
<OverMe> mi sembra un po poco
<Guest61398> questo è tutto
<eurytis> ciao :)
<Guest61398> hai ragione ho sbagliato
<Guest61398> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560937/
<OverMe> Guest61398, dpkg -l | grep -i java
<OverMe> metti sul paste
<eurytis> ho un problema con facebook e le immagini... posso chiedervi una mano??
<Guest61398> cioè dove devo inserire la stringa sul terminale e poi su pastebin?
<OverMe> Guest61398, dai quel comando sul terminale e il risultato lo copi sul pastebin
<Guest61398> ok
<Guest61398> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560940/
<OverMe> Guest61398, fammi anche un dpkg -l  | grep -i iced
<Guest61398> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560942/
<OverMe> Guest61398, sudo apt-get purge icedtea6-plugin icedtea-6-jre-cacao
<OverMe> quando ha finito riavvia il browser
<Guest61398> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560945/
<OverMe> Guest61398, chiudi prima il gestore dei pacchetti
<OverMe> e ridai il comando
<Guest61398> grz
<Guest61398> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560946/
<OverMe> riavvia il browser
<Guest61398> ok
<nicotano> salve
<carlos86> eccomi ero il ragazzo di java
<carlos86> ho riavviato il browser e provato java di una chat e mi dice errore di instradamento verso l'host
<20QAAN25C> ciao a tutti, sto porvando a configurare un server DNS con bind e non riesco a farlo funzionare... c'e' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi?
<motz> salve
<motz> non riesco ad andare in internet né via cavo, né wireless. Ho ubunto 10.10 su portatile lenovo b560. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<OverMe> motz, la scheda eth è riconosciuta?
<motz> sì, ieri funzionava tutto
<motz> credo si tratti davvero di una banalità
<motz> sono un principiante di ubuntu
<OverMe> e cosa hai fatto da ieri a oggi?
<motz> niente
<OverMe> ecco, ero in pensiero
<OverMe> motz, adesso il cavo è attaccato?
<motz> la cosa strana è che non riesco più a riavere l'icona di prima (freccia verso l'alto e freccia verso il basso). Ora ho l'icona con le onde
<motz> sì, il cavo è attaccato
<massimo18> ?
<OverMe> motz, l'icona con le onde?
<OverMe> cos'è l'allerta meteo per tzunami?
<massimo18> motz: sicuro di non aver fatto nulla?
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho un problema di connessione sia wifi  e in parte anche eth
<OverMe> o_O
<OverMe> hobo, spiega
<hobo> ho modem adsl dlink2640r e tele2 come operatore,vi spiego brevemente,led internet ieri diventa rosso
<hobo> e nn funzionava nemmeno eth ,ora almeno eth funziona
<hobo> wifi no,l altra volta risolsi intstallando linux backport wireless 2.36
<hobo> cosa può essere?
<hobo> operatore,so,o altro?
<OverMe> se con cavo va e con wifi andava prova a riavviare il ruter e/o controllare le impostazioni del wifi sul router
<hobo> e mi servirebbero impostazioni giuste per fare confronto,nn le so
<OverMe> eh di certo non le abbiamo noi, comunque il wifi la vede la tua rete?
<hobo> si
<OverMe> e se cerchi di connetterti che fa?
<motz> OverMe, hai presente l'icona in alto a destra della connessione?
<OverMe> motz, si
<hobo> il problema è che led internet è verde ma nn lampeggia,quindi nn riceve ne invia dati
<hobo> cn eth invece va
<OverMe> e se cerchi di connetterti che fa?
<motz> mi dice: "rete via cavo disconnesso", "rete senza fili disconeessa"
<hobo> si connette ma appena provo a caricare pagina si disconnette
<hobo> a volte anke se nn provo a caricare pag
<motz> OverMe, mi dice: "rete via cavo disconnesso", "rete senza fili disconeessa"
<OverMe> motz, da terminale, sudo dhclient eth0
<OverMe> dimmi cosa dice
<hobo> overme, adesso invece cerca icona net manag cerca  rete e xò m dice kè connessa wifi
<motz> OverMe, ecco, ora ha stabilito la connessione
<massimo18> O_O
<motz> OverMe, cosa era accaduto? il dhcp era spento o cosa?
<motz> OverMe, hai visto che è entrato in chan moz_?
<motz> quello sono io da ubuntu
<OverMe> motz, un attimo
<parik70> ciao a tutti. il mio problema oggi è copiare il contenuto di una pendrive USB che inserita con ubuntu10.10 non viene montata MA riconosciuta (se faccio lsusb da terminale!)1mano per favore :-)
<moz_> kjh
<OverMe> moz_, fammi vedere un ps aux | grep nm-applet
<moz_> OverMe, moz       1580  0.0  1.9 120476 16236 ?        SLl  Jan30   0:18 nm-applet --sm-disable
<moz_> root      3963  0.0  0.0   4032   760 pts/0    S+   15:37   0:00 grep --color=auto nm-applet
<parik70> ciao a tutti. il mio problema oggi è copiare il contenuto di una pendrive USB che inserita con ubuntu10.10 non viene montata MA riconosciuta (se faccio lsusb da terminale!)1mano per favore :-)
<moz_> OverMe, te l'ho fatto vedere
<Syna> salve
<Syna> avrei un problema con l'audio alsa
<Syna> alsamixer segna tutto al massimo con tag "00" eppure l'audio non va
<parik70> ciao a tutti. il mio problema oggi è copiare il contenuto di una pendrive USB che inserita con ubuntu10.10 non viene montata MA riconosciuta (se faccio lsusb da terminale!)1mano per favore :-)
<Syna> parik70: posso suggerirti questa guida http://ciaolinux.myblog.it/archive/2009/03/02/montare-una-penna-usb-da-shell.html
<parik70> Syna grazie do1occhiata :-) & ti dico!
<Syna> nel frattempo qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi a risolvere il mio problema con ALSA?
<Syna> !alsa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsa'
<Syna> !alsaconf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'alsaconf'
<OverMe> moz_, ma l'icona del network manager non ce l'hai?
<moz_> sì, ce l'ho
<moz_> OverMe, la connessione wired si è riaperta solo chiamando dhclient da terminale. La mia domanda è: non c'è un modo per farlo da gui? o, meglio ancora, non c'è un modo per fare in modo che si apra automaticamente?
<OverMe> un momento, prima avevi detto che non avevi più l'icona
<OverMe> è tornata da sola?
<motz> OverMe, no, non avevo detto questo: avevo detto che l'icona non era "freccia in alto - freccia in basso", ma "onde concentriche con punto esclamativo"
<OverMe> motz, riavvia quel computer
<motz> OverMe, a che pro?
<motz> OverMe, ora funziona
<OverMe> per vedere cosa succede appena avviato
<motz> ma che importanza ha?
<OverMe> motz, quello che ti ho dato io non è la soluzione
<motz> tu mi hai dato una soluzione via terminale
<OverMe> vabbè come ti pare
<motz> invece io vorrei anche una soluzione via maschera grafica
<OverMe> se al prossimo riavvio non ti funziona più pace
<motz> OverMe, no, dimmi, ti seguo
<motz> ok, riavvio
<motz> aspetta
<motz> OverMe, ho riavviato
<motz> ora?
<OverMe> che c'è adesso? frecce o onde anomale?
<motz> frecce
<OverMe> -.-
<OverMe> va be allora s'è riparato da solo
<motz> ma la domanda è: nel caso mi ritrovi un'altra volta le onde e vorrei passare a frecce senza riavviare e senza ricorrere al terminale, come si fa?
<OverMe> dovresti provare con tasto destro sulle onde->abilita funzionalità di rete due volte (disabilita e riabilita insomma)
<motz> l'ho fatto e non ha funzionato
<motz> OverMe, in ogni caso, lasciamo stare questo che è un problema marginale
<motz> il mio secondo problema è: come attivo il wireless?
<giuse> salve a tutti, non riesco ad installare ubuntu 10.04 sul netbook , come posso fare?
<OverMe> motz, la scheda è riconosciuta?
<motz> sì
<motz> credo di esserci appena riuscito
<motz> ho dato iwlist scan
<OverMe> e?
<motz> e si è acceso il led del wireless sul portatile
<motz> ed è andato
<motz> strano!
<OverMe> -.-
<OverMe> hai la rete che si avvia a comando -.-
<moz_> ci sono?
<e-DIO-t> OverMe: e non è normale?
<OverMe> e-DIO-t, ?
<cip> rieccomi
<cip> ancora senza rete
<cip> help help help meeeeeeeee
<e-DIO-t> OverMe: -> @ chat
<paki> ho un problema nell'istallare ubuntu!! ki puoi aiutarmi
<he> aiuto
<he> No DNS domain configured for clientunix. Unable to perform DNS Update.
<he> DNS update failed!
<he> ù
<FloodBotIt2> he: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<he> ops
<overdarkm> ciao a tutti
<Kernel> ragazzi ho un problemone con alsa.... cercando di configurarlo al reboot non ho + audio e firefox non parte più
<jester-> Kernel: spiega il configurarlo
<Kernel> jester-, ho utilizzato una guida che ora non posso linkarti perche non ho firefox cmq trattasi che ho installato 3 pacchetti con ./configure make make install e questi pacchetti sono: alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-utils
<Kernel> adesso non mi vede nessuna scheda audio ne dal pannello Audio e non lancia nemmeno piu il comando alsamixer
<jester-> Kernel: quindi hai compilato alsa
<Kernel> si
<jester-> Kernel: tenta di reisntallare la roba alsa da repo
<Kernel> ho provato ma non ho ottenuto risultati... e alsamixer non è presente
<jester-> Kernel: e a reinstallare kernel ed headers
<Kernel> jester-,  quali pacchetti kernel ed headers?
<jester-> Kernel: il sorgente ha un uninstall?
<jester-> Kernel: se parti con il kernel precedente suona?
<Kernel> no non suonava nemmeno prima, senno non mi mettevo a ricompilarlo ma almeno mi vedeva la scheda firefox andava e alsamixer andava
<jester-> Kernel: prova a seguire questa senza saltare passaggi http://it.bongolinux.com/ubuntu-muto-ecco-come-risolvere-installazione-alsa/37439/
<Kernel> questi sono i pacchetti che ho installato: root@synaptic:/usr/src/alsa# ls
<Kernel> alsa-driver-1.0.14          alsa-lib-1.0.14a          alsa-utils-1.0.14
<Kernel> alsa-driver-1.0.14.tar.bz2  alsa-lib-1.0.14a.tar.bz2  alsa-utils-1.0.14.tar.bz2
<Kernel> root@synaptic:/usr/src/alsa#
<FloodBotIt2> Kernel: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Kernel> jester-,  la seguirei se mi andasse firefox
<jester-> Kernel: ff centra non con alsa
<Kernel> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Kernel: installati chromium-browser
<Kernel> non posso nemmeno pastarti l'errore che mi da firefox
<Kernel> te lo pasto in query posso?
<jester-> Kernel: installati chromium-browser
<Kernel> ok
<Kernel> lo sto installando
<jester-> Kernel: frega niente quello che hai fatto, o hai messo una versone alsa non ultimo modello e hai zompato qualcosa
<parik70> Syna grazie do1occhiata :-) & ti dico!
<parik70> ciao a tutti. il mio problema oggi è copiare il contenuto di una pendrive USB che inserita con ubuntu10.10 non viene montata MA riconosciuta (se faccio lsusb da terminale!)1mano per favore :-)
<jester-> parik70: sudo fdisk -l la vede?
<parik70> jester- ciao. purtroppo non l'ho con me (è1hradlock per un programma tecnico sotto win)
<parik70> hardlock
<Kernel> jester-, non parte chromium-browser
<jester-> Kernel: è strana sta cosa
<Kernel> firefox ha smesso di andare dopo il reboot, prima andava
<parik70> Syna mi consigliò ciò: http://ciaolinux.myblog.it/archive/2009/03/02/montare-una-penna-usb-da-shell.html che ne dici????
<Kernel> e da un'errore di alsa se lo lancio da terminal
<Kernel> root@synaptic:/usr/src/alsa# chromium-browser
<Kernel> /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser: relocation error: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser: symbol snd_pcm_get_params, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<michelefreschi> per la connessione vnc in lan con ip fisso (solu ubuntu e xubuntu) devo abilitare qualcosa?
<Kernel> stesso errore di firefox
<overdarkm> ragazzi dovrei fare alcune cose sul pc chi mi può dare una mano in privato è urgente
<jester-> Kernel: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`unam -r` linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jester-> Kernel: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r` linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jester-> mancava una e
<parik70> jester- è1peobrlma o secondo te è possibile duplicare l'hardlock???
<Kernel> jester-, infatti mi ricordo che quella guida mi aveva fatto mettere quelle cose
<matte> salve a tutti, a chi posso chiedere per un aiuto con gparte
<matte> ?
<jester-> parik70: sei in winzoz?
<jester-> !chiedi | matte
<ubot-it> matte: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Kernel> jester-, comando fatto ma firefox non parte ancora
<parik70> sì, perchè la chiavetta suddetta non è in mia proprietà.... devo "assimilare nozioni" per poi provare quando ce l'avrò... non so se son stato chiaro :-()
<jester-> Kernel: ha gia renstallato tutto?
<Kernel> si ho dato quel comando ha finito
<matte> Ho la partizione di ubuntu che è di 14 Gb. La volevo aumentare, unedola ad un unità non allocata di 90 gb. Ma non so come usare gParted!
<jester-> parik70: e che centra una roba winzoz con linux
<overdarkm> ragazzi o due problemi
<jester-> matte: se la partizione da allargare non confina con lo spazio libero non si puo
<overdarkm> uno e che certe volte il tema si cambia da solo e succede molto spesso e dopo non si vogliono cambiare le icone perche ?
<jester-> matte: e gparted lo installi e poi lo pari e vedi
<overdarkm> anche a voi lo fa ?
<jester-> overdarkm: nu
<parik70> jester- c'è1programma tecnico che funziona SOLO mettendo nell' usb una penna(hardlod alladin) sotto winzoz; pensavo di copiare i file per averne un duplicato e poter usare il software a casa mia!
<matte> jester: lo già installato ma non so come unirle!
<Kernel> jester il comando apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r` linux-headers-`uname -r`    ha finito
<jester-> parik70: non conosco l'accrocchio
<parik70> jester- non ho inteso
<michelefreschi> per la connessione VNC all'interno di una LAN con IP fisso (ho solu ubuntu e xubuntu) forse devo abilitare qualcosa nel pc di destinazione? ... non riesco a connettere
<jester-> matte: la partizione linux confina con lo spazio libero o c'è qualche altra partizione di mezzo
<overdarkm> dopo in start up manager mi dice che o 3 kernel installati come faccio a levare quelli inutili
<overdarkm> ?
<overdarkm> volete qualche screen ?
<matte> jester si c'è una partizione windows di 800gB in mezzo
<jester-> overdarkm: disinstalli i vecchi ma tienine almeno 2
<Odo> michelefreschi, installa xvnc4viewer
<jester-> matte: allora non la puoi allargare, sarebbe come voler allargare la cucina avendo la camera da letto di mezzo
<Kernel> auiahuiaha
<michelefreschi> in entrambi
<parik70> jester- quando puoi dimmi qualcosa. . . :-)
<Odo> michelefreschi, e poi usa applicazioni → internet → client per terminal server
<jester-> Kernel: li ha reinstallati ?
<Kernel> jester-,  a quali pacchetti ri riferisci? sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r` linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Kernel> si reinstallati
<jester-> parik70: non conosco il coso che stai usando in winzoz
<Kernel> ma non noto cambiamenti positivi
<matte> jester: e non esiste nessuno modo di unirle? nemmeno se lavoro sotto windows?
<jester-> Kernel: riavvia
<Kernel> ok
<parik70> NFA3D è il programma
<jester-> matte: non è questione di winzoz linux o altro ma di tabella di partizioni
<overdarkm> non so come fare ecco uno screen http://img696.imageshack.us/i/schermatacy.png/
<jester-> overdarkm: disinstalli i vecchi ma tienine almeno 2
<parik70> jester- quello che voglio fare è crearmi una"copia"di una chiavetta usb che se NON è inserita, sotto windows non fa funzionare il programma NFA3D
<overdarkm> non so come fare !
<Kernel> jester-,  riavviato, nessun cambiamento
<jester-> overdarkm: togli le linux-image-qquelcheè-generic da sfware manager
<jester-> Kernel: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kernel> fatto
<jester-> Kernel: hai un pc bbbestia e connessione a razzo visto che ha impegato 3 secondi netti?
<overdarkm> su sofware center niente
<Kernel> eh già..
<Kernel> connessione 100 mega e pc powa..
<jester-> overdarkm: scrivi linux-image nella casella ricerca
<Diels-Alder> ciao ho problemi con la stampante
<Diels-Alder> brother HL-5240
<Kernel> cmq jester-  cosa posso tentare?
<overdarkm> trovati ci sono anche alcuni installati che ano per fine virtual
<jester-> Kernel: reinstallare il sistema senza formattare se hai dati da preservare
<Kernel> jester-, l'ho installato ieri sta ubuntu
<Kernel> ...
<jester-> overdarkm: trovate le images?
<Kernel> quindi non ho nulla di importantissimo
<Kernel> pero ho un cd 10.04
<overdarkm> si
<jester-> Kernel: reinstalla che hai segato altre al kernel anche altro
<Kernel> e non so se ho fatto l'upgrade a maverick correttaemnte
<Kernel> ok
<Kernel> non ho cd vuoti.. come posso fare'
<Kernel> ?
<jester-> overdarkm: quindi da li le disinstalli ei cazzi senza firma sono robe installate da repo non ubuntu senzza importare la key
<cip> chi mi aiuta a sistemare la rete lan?
<Kernel> vedo io dai grazie per ora
<overdarkm> asp ora ti do lo screen ci sono una marea de cose
<Diels-Alder> le stampe non vanno ma la pagina di prova me la stampa
<Diels-Alder> e che cacchio!!!!!!!!!!1
<overdarkm> ecco lo screen http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/1310/schermata1eq.png
<Kernel> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Kernel> jester-, non posso vedere quella pagina saresti cosi gentile da postarmi le righe
<Kernel> per ripristinare l'mbr?
<jester-> keren quale pagina
<overdarkm> sotto ci sono altre cose ma queste sono quelle che mi ai detto
<Kernel> quella per mbr
<Kernel> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<Kernel> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows questo
<jester-> Kernel: torni a solo winzoz?
<Kernel> ;)
<Kernel> no
<Kernel> mai
<Kernel> torno a slack
<jester-> allora perchè vuoi ripristinare mbr
<Kernel> senno mi si introgola il lilo quando lo installo
<jester-> Kernel: il boot loader di slack sovrascriverà mbr
<jester-> Kernel: spe
<Kernel> gia provato non me lo fa
<Kernel> devo fare cosi per forza
<Kernel> e dopo va
<jester-> ma poi non puoi scaricare il deb se non ti va ff
<Kernel> uso wget
<michelefreschi> dove trovo la guida per impostare dominio di rete?
<jester-> Kernel: prova  a fare sta menata
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> Kernel: in piu cancella la .mozilla nella home
<Kernel> rinominarle con che nome?
<jester-> Kernel: aggiungi un .qualcosa
<Kernel> tipo .gnome2
<Kernel> ?
<jester-> tipo .gnome2.bak
<Kernel> ah
<Kernel> non basta tipo .gnome2222
<Kernel> tipo na cosa cosi?
<Diels-Alder> scusate ma winzozz può vedere la mia stampante?
<jester-> Kernel: basta che cambi il nome anche solo con una vrigola
<jester-> virgola*
<Sam12345> Salve a tutti. Ieri avevo un problema con X e un bel "Protocol not specified" ripetuto n-mila volte finchè non killavo X. Oggi ho messo su pastebin il log. http://pastebin.com/kStx5daj chi vuole dare un'occhiata sarebbe molto gentile :)
<jester-> Diels-Alder: in rete attaccata a linux?
<Kernel> provo
<Kernel> reboot
<Diels-Alder> jester-: io ho ubuntu 10.04.1 64bit gli altri winzozz 7 home premium
<Diels-Alder> la stampante è attaccata in usb al mio pc
<jester-> Diels-Alder: hai reso la stampnate visibile in rete?
<Diels-Alder> non so
<jester-> controlla
<Diels-Alder> ho fatto condivisa
<Diels-Alder> con la spunta
<jester-> Diels-Alder: controlla con http://localhost:631
<Diels-Alder> ok
<jester-> Diels-Alder: se mi sa che winzoz vuole pure samba
<Kernel> jester-,  menata fatta
<Kernel> ho tutto a zero ma firefox non starta
<Diels-Alder> jester-: cosa controllo?
<Kernel> ma non posso ripristinare il sistema senza dover formattare?
<Kernel> riportarlo al default iniziale?
<Diels-Alder> jester-:     HL-5240 (Idle, Accepting Jobs, Not Shared, Server Default)
<Diels-Alder> jester-: non riesco... non stampa nemmeno a me... stampa solo le pagine di prova ma un documento pdf mio con immagini no
<jester-> Diels-Alder: in amministrazione è visibile e condivisa in net?
<Diels-Alder> come lo vedo?
<Diels-Alder> jester-:     HL-5240 (Idle, Accepting Jobs, Not Shared, Server Default)
<jester-> Diels-Alder: da localhost:631
<Diels-Alder> questa è l'intestazione della mia stampante
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> poi ho cliccato su Printers
<Diels-Alder> mi è uscito il mio modello ho cliccato sul nome in blu e c'era scritto
<Diels-Alder> HL-5240 (Idle, Accepting Jobs, Not Shared, Server Default)
<parik70> jester- una procedura
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561026/
<Diels-Alder> questo è quello che ho in printers per cups
<jester-> Diels-Alder: http://localhost:631/help/network.html
<jester-> parik70: http://localhost:631/admin cosa hai spuntato
<parik70> jester- in ogni caso vedo1pò e ti faccio sapere.ciao!
<Diels-Alder> ok jester- ho spuntato condividi adesso c'è scritto shared
<jester-> Diels-Alder:  Mostra stampanti condivise da altri sistemi
<jester->  Condividi stampanti connesse al sistema
<Diels-Alder> si
<jester-> Diels-Alder:  Consenti agli utenti di annullare ogni stampa (non solo le proprie)
<jester-> spuntate?
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> sta riavviando cups
<jester-> Diels-Alder: samba è installato? e hai un paio di dns in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Diels-Alder> no
<jester-> Diels-Alder: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Diels-Alder> jester-: ma sono io che non ti seguo o non mi arivano tutti i messaggi?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: metti nameserver 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf e installa samba
<Diels-Alder> samba mi dice che c'è
<Diels-Alder> jester-: search cce.unipr.it farm.unipr.it nameserver 160.78.48.10 nameserver 192.78.31.139
<Diels-Alder> ho questo in /etc/resolv.conf
<Diels-Alder> che sono i DNS dell'uni
<Diels-Alder> jester-: aggiungo quello o bastano i DNS dell'uni?
<Peace-> jester-: ma for i in sys dev proc; do sudo mount --bind /$i /mnt/xxx/$i; done
<Peace-> jester-: monterebbe i sys dev e proc sulle relative cartelle...
<Peace-> ma...
<Peace-> ok cazzata
<Peace-> lascaimo perdere
<FloodBotIt2> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> Diels-Alder: uni?
<Diels-Alder> jester-: si
<Diels-Alder> jester-: se metto la stampante condivisa dopo devo dare la password mia agli altri per stampare?
<Diels-Alder> dal mio utente?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: sei in università?
<Diels-Alder> siiiiiiiiiiii
<jester-> Diels-Alder: el la stampante dove sta attaccata
<Diels-Alder> al mio PC
<Diels-Alder> quello da cui ti scrivo adesso
<jester-> Diels-Alder: ti sei portato la printer da casa?
<Diels-Alder> jester-: no
<Diels-Alder> scusa jester- ma perchè mi chiedi certe cose?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: hai attaccato una printer dell'uni alla usb del tuo pc?
<jester-> perché mi pare strano
<Diels-Alder> jester-: io lavoro al PC all'uni perchè sono un chimico computazionale e mi occupo di Molecular modelling abbiamo riesumato una vecchia stampante laser da un prof che è andato in pensione l'ho attacata in usb al PC sul quale lavoro e adesso voglio che anche i miei colleghi stampino i loro articoli
<jester-> Diels-Alder: se attaccata installata e visibile gli winzoz installando una stampante di rete la dovrebbero vedere
<Diels-Alder> io ho ubuntu loro windows 7 home premium
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> ma per far stampare loro devo dare la mia password utente?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: gli winzoz devono far configurare la rete domestica e la condivisione file e stmpanti
<Diels-Alder> o
<Diels-Alder> ok
<jester-> Diels-Alder: non so come hai combinato samba
<Diels-Alder> non l'ho mai toccato si è installato da solo credo
<Diels-Alder> avrà le impostazioni di default dell'installazione fresh della 10.04
<jester-> Diels-Alder: fai una cosa installa system-config samba e dai accesso a tutti o setta un pass li
<jester-> fai finta di condividere la cartella Pubblica
<Diels-Alder> installatop
<Wilma> ciao
<Diels-Alder> jester-: non ho capito
<Wilma> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<jester-> Diels-Alder: nella gui mi pare che puoi anche definire utente e pass
<jester-> Diels-Alder: sudo apt-get installa system-config-samba
<jester-> !qualcuno | Wilma
<ubot-it> Wilma: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Diels-Alder> jester-:  c'è una unica riga con scritto consentire l'accesso a tutti
<Diels-Alder> jester-: si quello si il dopo dicevo
<Wilma> grazie...ho aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 10.10 e ho riscontrato problemi con l'avvio...devo sempre scegliere la versione 2.6.32.27
<Diels-Alder> Modifica condivisione Samba --> Accesso --> Consentire l'accesso a tutti
<Wilma> è normale?
<jester-> Diels-Alder: cosenti accesso a tutti ma devi poi installare la stampante ai colleghi e provare
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> grazie per ora credo ci siamo
<jester-> Wilma: no quello il kernel della lucid
<Diels-Alder> torno a casa ed ho imparato una cosa nuova.... grazie jester-
<Diels-Alder> buona serata a tutti
<Diels-Alder> ciauz
<Wilma> cosa posso fare?
<jester-> Wilma: uname -r che risponde
<Wilma> spiegati meglio...(non mastico benissimo come voi!!)
<webpower> salve
<Peace-> Wilma: apri un cavolo di terminale
<Peace-> webpower: copia incolla il codice
<Peace-> Wilma:  copia incolla il codice
<N41T> rega quando avvio il pc.. mi appare un msg come questo
<jester-> Wilma: applicazioni/accessori/teminale scrivi uname -r batti enter e incolla qui la risposta
<Peace-> Wilma: e poi riporti il risultato
<N41T> modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35.(numerochenonricordo)-generic/modules.dep
<Wilma> grazie mille..risposta: 2.6.32-27-generic wilma@wilma-laptop:~$
<N41T> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere questo errore?: modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/modules.dep
<jester-> Wilma: stai usando il kernel della 10.04
<jester-> Wilma: non c'è altro kernel con cui partire nel menu o non funza
<Wilma> ero partita con quello....poi ho fatto l'aggiornamento su 10.10
<jester-> Wilma: spe sempre da terminale
<jester-> Wilma: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> Wilma: dimmi se aggiorna qualcosa
<Wilma> Il programma "spe" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install spe wilma@wilma-laptop:~$
<Wilma> installo?
<jester-> Wilma: lol senza spe
<jester-> Wilma: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Wilma> vediamo
<utente> ciao
<Wilma> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. wilma@wilma-laptop:~$
<utente> all'avvio di ubuntu mi da questo problema http://pastebin.com/apLcfhMA
<picapica> aiuto
<jester-> utente: sa di qualcosa ciucco in /etc/fstab e che grub ha cannato uuid
<utente> qualcuno sa dirmi qulcosa?
<jester-> utente: eìsei da live?
<picapica> il mio ubuntu è diventato inutilizzabile
<Peace-> picapica: sai quanti ne capitano qui con questo problema?
<Peace-> devi spiegare
<jester-> picapica: cioè?
<utente> jester da live la partizione me monta con l'opzione -f e dentro non c'è niente se ci navigo!!!
<picapica> tanti suppongo..mi date 5  min  cosi vi spiego bene??
<utente> me la monta
<jester-> utente: sei con la live o no
<utente> adesso sto con la partizione windows
<jester-> utente: se non vieni con la live si fa niente
<utente> jester dimmi pure
<utente> se sai come risolvere
<jester-> Wilma: usa il pastebin però dai ls /boot e  incolla nel pastebin
<jester-> 1paste | Wilma
<N41T> Rega mentre avvio il pc Mi da questo errore 2 volte http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561041/  è grave? si risolve? lo lascio cosi?
<jester-> !paste | Wilma
<ubot-it> Wilma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> N41T: non è grave e ssa di taroccamento
<utente> jester mi sai aiutare?
<Wilma> cosa devo incollare? non vi capisco
<N41T> jester-: cioeo^
<utente> jeseter ma secondo te si può essere cancellato tutto il disco?
<Wilma> sto installando spe e aspetto cosa fa
<jester-> N41T: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  non esiste
<Wilma> ha finito
<jester-> se lo cerca li qualcosa hai taroccato
<jester-> no, chiedo scusa c'è
<N41T> jester-: ok mi da la inux-headers-2.6.35-25
<esulu> scusatemi il commando per cancellare completamente virtualbox dal mio computer quale perfavore
<esulu> ?
<jester-> N41T: ma è stato brsato quindi prova un sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic
<jester-> N41T: uname -r che dice
<N41T> jester-: con uname mi da  la 24
<jester-> N41T: riparti col 25 visto che ce l'hai
<jester-> Wilma: installa cosa
<N41T> jester-: 2.6.35-24-generic
<Wilma> spe
<N41T> jester-: quindi dici do un dist-upgrade?
<jester-> N41T: si
<N41T> ok
<N41T> jester-: provo
<jester-> esulu: apri synaptic cerchi per nome virtualbox e fai rimuovi completamente
<esulu> non me lo fa
<jester-> come no
<esulu> jester- un attimo forse ho capito quale il problema intanto grazie
<Wilma> mi dite se nel forum c'è scritto qualcosa di specifico per il mio problema..così vi lascio in pace?
<picapica> dopo la dura accensione sul desktop mi compaiono dacine di finestre bianche
<picapica> con scritto elimina o no
<jester-> Wilma: a dire la verità non si è capito il tuo problema visto che non rispondi alle domande
<Wilma> come no?
<Wilma> ho un problema di avvio e riavvio del pc
<Wilma> avevo iniziato con ubutu 10.04
<jester-> Wilma: con quel kernel
<Wilma> il mese scorso ho fatto l'aggiornamento a 10.10
<ubuntu> lol
<ubuntu> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<jester-> Wilma: se hai aggiornato dovresti usare il kernel 2.6.35-24-generic o 25
<picapica> qualcuno disponibile ad annoiarsi con me?
<Wilma> invece mi fa partire solo con 2.6.32.27
<jester-> Wilma: ma il 35-24 lo vedi nel menu?
<Wilma> menu quale?
<picapica> esiste un'anima pia alla quale posssa tel in modo da avere una comunicazione efficace?
<jester-> Wilma: al boot dovresti avere un menu di avvio
<jester-> con in vari kernel
<picapica> ubuntu è diventato totalmente ingestibile
<Wilma> si...lo vedo ma se lo seleziono non parte...si impalla
<picapica> e sn senza pc da troppo..
<jester-> Wilma: mmm hai una scheda video ati?
<Wilma> si
<picapica> jester...se nn t disp conterei su d te qd hai finito cn wilma
<jester-> Wilma: e avevi installato un driver?
<Wilma> prima di ubuntu c'era il driver...dici che è una questione di video?
<jester-> Wilma: fai una cosa, parti col 24 o 25 in revovery mode poi al menu scegli la grafica minima o sicura o failsafe che sia
<jester-> Wilma: ati è bastarda se non si rimuove il driver pirima di avnzar facile che faccia sti scherzi da prete
<Wilma> ok..allora ci provo...ma mi disconnetto!!
<Wilma> grazie...speriamo!! ;)
<picapica> aiutooo
<picapica> ce qlk x me?
<jester-> picapica: cu fu
<picapica> thanks
<picapica> al mom la sit è k qd accendo il pc
<picapica> mi si aprono una decinA D FINESTRE
<picapica> con scritto k il pannello ha probl durante
<jester-> picapica: comincia a scrivere in italiano spiegando il problema
<picapica> il caricamento di oafiid:gnome
<picapica> ok ma mi devi far dom specifike
<picapica> x' d pc nn capisco nulla
<K99Brain> !italiano | picapica
<ubot-it> picapica: scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<jester-> picapica: se non spieghi il problema la vedo dura
<picapica> dopo l'accensione
<picapica> sul mio desktop
<picapica> compaiono decine di finestre
<Peace-> a siggnur
<K99Brain> picapica, tutto su una riga, prego
<K99Brain> !enter | picapica
<ubot-it> picapica: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<picapica> sulle quali cè scritto: il pannello ha riscontrato un prolema durante il caricamento di <<oafiid:gnome_INDICATOR APPLET
<jester-> picapica: fai quello che ti scritto il bot
<K99Brain> picapica, puoi resettare le impostazioni del pannello così:
<K99Brain> !panelreset
<ubot-it> Per resettare il panello alle sue impostazioni di defaults, scrivere questo nel terminale: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  - Vedere anche !gnomereset per resettare interamente gnome
<K99Brain> picapica, oppure resetti tutto gnome come ti ha detto jester-
<jester-> e poi lasa perd i tarocchi
<picapica> DA QUANDO FA COSI HA SMESSO DI ACCETTARE QUALSIASI COMANDO
<picapica> QUALSIASI COSA IO CLIKKI
<picapica> NN SUCCEDE NULLA
<FloodBotIt2> picapica: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<picapica> K IO ELIMINI O NO
<K99Brain> !enter | picapica, ma non hai mai usato una chat?
<jester-> picapica: vai in shell e fai  dali
<ubot-it> picapica, ma non hai mai usato una chat?: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<K99Brain> !maiuscolo | picapica
<ubot-it> picapica: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<picapica> ah ok nn lo sapevo scusate
<picapica> dovete istruirmi
<K99Brain> picapica, allora, se pigi alt+f2
<esulu> jester- devo posare un immagine del mio problema quale il link che non mi ricordo piu please
<esulu> ?
<jester-> !imagegin | esulu
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'imagegin'
<picapica> x provare devo spegnerlo 'a bottone' e riaccenderlo
<K99Brain> picapica, ti compare la possibilità di eseguire un comando? se si, basta che dai il comando  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<jester-> !imagebin | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<picapica> perche se nn lo tocco x un po diventa tt nero e si blocca
<jester-> picapica: control-alt F2 ti logghi e da il comando
<K99Brain> picapica, spetta, una cosa alla volta. Prova a pigiare alt+f2 e vedi se puoi lanciare un comando, intanto
<esulu> jester- ho questo problema ci dai una occhiata a vedere se ci salti fuori
<esulu> ?
<esulu> http://img228.imageshack.us/i/schermataj.png/
<picapica> si ma ho dovuto spegnerlo a forza x provare
<picapica> lo schermo era nero e bloccato
<Peace-> picapica: mi dici che età hai ?
<saro> Raga, per eseguire uno script all'avvio (script per iptables) lo devo inserire in rc.local in che modo?
<jester-> esulu: non ha i driver sudo /etc/init.d/vbsticazz reset
<picapica> loggarsi?
<jester-> esulu: quarda in /etc/init.d a vedere il nome esatto
<picapica> e cosa c devo scrivere???
<K99Brain> saro, io piazzerei lo script in /usr/local/bin e lo renderei eseguibile, anzitutto
<K99Brain> saro, e che il proprietario sia root
<picapica> la stessa password d qd lo accendo?
<K99Brain> saro, poi basta che nel file rc.local lo richiami
<K99Brain> picapica, si
<picapica> grazie d cuore+
<saro> va bene così? sh /usr/local/bin/iptables &
<K99Brain> saro, senza sh se lo hai reso eseguibile e senza la &
<saro> ok
<picapica> e se dopo login ho scritto la password e lui  la salva cm nik e mi ridomanda la pass..come faccio a tornare indietro??
<K99Brain> saro, inoltre /usr/local/bin dovrebbe essere ne tuo path
<saro> K99Brain, come posso verificarlo?
<K99Brain> saro, quindi basta che riachiami lo script col nome e basta, non serve altro
<K99Brain> saro, però dagli un nome diverso da iptables
<saro> ok
<K99Brain> saro, altrimenti potrebbe esserci confusione
<K99Brain> saro, per vedere il tuo path: echo $PATH
<saro> azzo, hai ragion
<saro> l'avevo copiato come iptables e ho provato ad eseguirlo ma mi dice
<saro> bash: /usr/local/bin/iptables: bin/bash/: interprete errato: File o directory non esistente
<picapica> dopo login ho scritto il mio nome e sotto quando mi domandqa laq password non posso scrivere nulla
<picapica> digito ma nn scrive
<saro> K99Brain, ho fatto qualche cazzata?
<picapica> e ogni minuto me la ridomanda
<K99Brain> saro, come inizia lo script?
<saro> #!bin/bash/
<K99Brain> saro, ecco l'errore
<K99Brain> saro,  #!/bin/bash
<saro> cazzo, hai ragione
<saro> grazie
<pollock79> a chi posso domandare?
<Peace-> !qualcuno | pollock79
<ubot-it> pollock79: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pollock79> quacuno può aiutarmi/ ho installato ubuntu 9.10 e vorrei passare al 10.10 creo il dicsco di avvio tramite usb ma mi da boot error
<K99Brain> pollock79, devi passare prima dalla 10.04
<pollock79> ok
<K99Brain> pollock79, oppure installi da zero?
<pollock79> cioè dovrei formattare?
<Peace-> jester-: hanno upgradato un pacchetto malefico sulla 11 mo dovrei usare la chroot ?
<picapica> il mio ubuntu nn risponde ai comandi ormai da mesi e dopo averlo fatto vedere da un tecnico che mi ha detto di rivolgermi qui, eccomi in cerca di qualcuno che abbia la pzienza d seguirmi viste le mie nozioni informatiche
<jester-> Peace-: ma va?
<Peace-> jester-: vorrei provare un sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ma non ho voglia di riavviare xD
<jester-> Peace-:  a me fino a ieri si avviava in nero scuro
<picapica> infatti se ci fosse la possibilità mi piacerebbe poter sentirsi live..tel, videochat o altro in modo di avere una comunicazionepiu efficace
<picapica> o quantomeno che mi diciate a chi mi posso rivolgere
<K99Brain> pollock79, da una chiavetta non puoi fare l'aggiornamento, puoi solo installare da zero
<Peace-> picapica: ma mi dici l'età?
<K99Brain> pollock79, l'aggiornamento è dalla rete
<K99Brain> !aggiornamento  | po
<ubot-it> po: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<picapica> sn in pvtpeace
<picapica> qualcuno mi aiutaaa''??
<dante___> ciao a tutti come poter scaricare musica da youtube??? grazie della risposta
<Peace-> dante___: beh ... se aspetti che bufferizza... basta che vai nella cartella /tmp
<Peace-> dante___: e li c'è il filmato .....
<Peace-> dante___: poi se hai ubuntu puoi usare winff per estrarre l aduio
<Peace-> dante___: altrimenti c'è firefox con qualche diavolo di plugin
<dante___> caro peace  scrivendo alt+f2 e digitando nautilus/tmp nn riesco ad aprire la cartella mi da errore e nn so perche'!!
<dante___> cosa e'winff?? si trova nei reposity??
<Peace-> dante___: perche no hai messo lo spazio...
<Peace-> -.-
<bigema> ciao ragazzi avrei bisogno di una mano... solo che non si tratta di un malfunzionamento di ubuntu quindi non so se può andare scriverlo qui =)
<dante___> cioe'???
<dante___> quale spazio??
<Peace-> nautilus /tmp
<alg> ciao a tutti ho un hp mini 2133 tutto funziona tranne la scheda wireless, in network manager l'opzione reti senza fili e' diabilitata. Any ideas ? Grazie
<bigema> per questioni di lavoro dovevo registrare in streaming un programma in onda su deejay tv... grazie a un helper di questa chat ci sono riuscito tramite terminale e mplayer...
<bigema> ora però dovrei convertire quei file in un formato compatibile col pc del nostro manager per passarli sul nostro canale youtube.. :) e non so come fare
<K99Brain> bigema, avidemix oppure direttamente da terminale con ffmpeg
<Peace-> bigema: winff
<K99Brain> avidemux*
<dante___> grazie peace
<K99Brain> non avidemix -.-
<bigema> O_o eh
<bigema> da terminale cosa dovrei digitare K99Brain ? :)
<bigema> non ho ancora imparato bene a usare il terminale..
<bigema> so solo incollare i codici che mi passano :P
<K99Brain> bigema, allora usa winff oppure avidemux
<filippo> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Peace-> ffmpeg -i INPUTFILE -f mp3 -ab 128k PIRLUN.mp3
<filippo> qualcuno sa dirmi come aggiungere openjoke a xchat
<bigema> quall'è meglio winff
<bigema> o avidemux?
<Peace-> winff
<alg> ho anche installato i drivers proprietari usando l'opzione drivers aggiuntivi ma ancora niente. non e' che si deve solo abilitare la scheda wireless da qualche parta ?
<Peace-> bigema: ma fammi na carita' usa i medibunut
<bigema> però asp prima andrà tagliato e montato questo video..
<bigema> medibunut?
<Peace-> !medibuntu | bigema
<ubot-it> bigema: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/NonUfficiali/Medibuntu
<bigema> tnks
<filippo> scusate posso fare una domanda
<Peace->  !qualcuno | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<filippo> ok
<filippo> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<filippo> sapete come mettere openjoke su xchat istallato su ubuntu
<filippo> ho forse a un altro nome?
<nichilo> ciao
<nichilo> ho un problema a eseguire gli aggiornamenti mi dice The package indexes are currently changed by apt-get.
<nichilo> ma non ho nessuna applicazione aperta
<nichilo> mi potete aiutare?
<Guest81366> salve a tutti
<Guest81366> sono qui per rinnovare il mio quesito
<Guest81366> ubuntu 10.04.01 server su pendrive il mio menu.lst e' il seguente http://pastie.org/1519048 il problema e' che al momento del boot arriva il menu di installazione in cui mi chiede la nazionalita', poi la lingua della tastiera e quando lui prova a partire mi chiede il cdrom, ma io faccio il boot da pennetta
<hobo> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con masterizzazione dvd video ,brasero nn và e neanche k3b
<hobo> trattasi di un file mpeg ke vorrei vedere nel lettore dvd d casa
<jacklosquartator> ciao
<Fuser> ciao a tutti ragazzi avrei un problema con wine, l'ho disinstallato ma su applicazioni mi esce ancora la scritta wine con le cartelle e i vari programmi,si potrebbe disinstallare completamente anche la cartella da applicazioni?
<jacklosquartator> io purtroppo non so risponderti...vorrei scaricare ubuntu sul mio compiuter...non so da dove pro
<hobo> jacklosquartator,  puoi scaricarlo da qui http://releases.ubuntu.com/]
<Scall> jacklosquartator: Ubuntu lo puoi scaricare qui http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jacklosquartator> si blocca il caricamento dal sito perke la mia connessione e debole e su chiavetta ..come faccio???
<pixy> salve a tutti
<Guest81366> ubuntu 10.04.01 server su pendrive il mio menu.lst e' il seguente http://pastie.org/1519048 il problema e' che al momento del boot arriva il menu di installazione in cui mi chiede la nazionalita', poi la lingua della tastiera e quando lui prova a partire mi chiede il cdrom, ma io faccio il boot da pennetta
<hobo> jacklosquartator, trova un amico che ti fa il favore d scaricarlo e masterizzarlo su cd o te lo mette su una pendrive
<pixy> ho un problema con ububtu10.04
<pixy> problemi di risoluzione monitor
<Guest81366> ubuntu 10.04.01 server su pendrive il mio menu.lst e' il seguente http://pastie.org/1519048 il problema e' che al momento del boot arriva il menu di installazione in cui mi chiede la nazionalita', poi la lingua della tastiera e quando lui prova a partire mi chiede il cdrom, ma io faccio il boot da pennetta
<jacklosquartator> grazie ...mille...pensavo si potesse scaricare grazie ai canali lista visto che mirc e la mia unica soluzione per scaricare in modo veloce
<pixy> dopo l'aggiornamento driver nvidia mi va in riaoluzione 800x600 e nn  ne vuole sapere di cambiare!!
<pixy> qualcuno puo aituarmi?
<mefrio> hai provato in sistema--->preferenze--->monitor
<jacklosquartator> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<jacklosquartator> ok scusate
<Scall> jacklosquartator: via torrent la tua connessione ti permette di scaricarlo? Se sì da qui scarichi via torrent la versione 32 bit -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Fuser>  ciao a tutti ragazzi avrei un problema con wine, l'ho disinstallato ma su applicazioni mi esce ancora la scritta wine con le cartelle e i vari programmi,si potrebbe disinstallare completamente anche la cartella da applicazioni?
<mefrio> Fuser: click con il destro sul menù e togli la spunta dalla voce Wine
<jacklosquartator> no torrent e una lumaca va lento scarico solo con mirc versione beta 1 5.9
<pixy> si ho provato nn mi fa fare nulla , ho provato pure con lo strumento pannello di nvidia ,ma nulla. Alle volte se cambia mi vine fuoriu una risoluzione saballatissima
<mefrio> Fuser: devi cliccare su modificà menù dopo avere fatto tasto destro sul menù
<pixy> piu grande del monitor!!!!!!!!!
<pixy> .la scheda videoè una nVidia geforce8500Gt
<mefrio> pixy: con xrandr vedi le risoluzioni disponibili e dopo aver scelto la tua dai xrandr -s RISOLUZIONE
<Fuser> mefrio ok ora nn c'è più wine ma sul pc c'è ancora installato?
<pixy> pensa sto reinstallando la versione 9.10 per veder se mi da lo stesso problema!! la vecchia ma buona8.10 andava da dio con effetti attivati cubo ecc sempre ok
<mefrio> Fuser: se lo hai disinstallato da Software Centre no!
<mefrio> pixy prova a fare come ti ho detto
<pixy>  e Se da xrandr nn mi compare la risluzione da me preefrtia? es 1024x768 ?
<Fuser> mefrio senza installare wine da software center nn è che ce una versione più aggiornata magari con gia net framework installato?
<mefrio> pixy allora vuol dire che non la supporta la tua scheda video
<mefrio> Fuser l'ultima versione è quella che trovi nel ppa ma devi sempre installarlo tu il net framework
<Fuser> mefrio ppa?
<pixy> in quel caso sono fregato!!!??? nn posso installare la versione10.04 o?
<mefrio> Fuser i ppa sono dei repository che contengono le ultime versioni dei programmi per farla breve
<mefrio> pixy ma hai almeno provato a dare xrandr e l'altro comando?
<Fuser> mefrio e dove li trovo?
<mefrio> Fuser quello di wine è qui   https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<pixy> sto fonendo installazione versione 9.10 e vedo se mi da problemi ancora
<mefrio> Fuser per aggiungerlo dai sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<pixy> mancano pochi minuti oramai
<Panaclerio_> sto cercando di fare uno script per cercare una ad una 5000 parole all'interno di un file pdf, ma non funziona. ho scritto cosi:grep -o "$sku" $2 >> $3
<OverMe>  oh hi
<Fuser> mefrio co questo comando in stallo wine?
<mefrio> Fuser installi l'ultima versione e ti arriveranno sempre gli aggiornamenti ogni rilascio di wine
<Fuser> per net framework
<Fuser> devo installarlo io
<mefrio> si Fuser
<lino> scusate..qualcuno puo' spiegarmi come mai "altro riquadro" di Nautilus non ti consente di spostare oggetti all' interno della HOME ?
<enzotib> lino: cioè?
<lino> ciao enzotib scusa ma ero lontano  dal pc...voglio dire che mi aspettavo un comportamento di nautilus simile a esplora risorse di microsoft ..ora capisco che ubuntu giustamente non consente che io sposti un file sul file-system ma pperchè non mi consente di copiarlo ad esempio in una cartella MIA che è all' interno di Home ma la fa copiare solo in CARTELLA HOME e SCRIVANIA?  Non so se mi sono spigato bene ..grazie
<OverMe> lino, cioè tu hai un /home/tuoutente/tuacartella e non ti ci fa copiare roba dentro?
<lino> uso cioè la funzione COPIA IN di Nautilus e non mi consente di fare quello che hai scritto...da premettere che ho ubuntu 10.04 lTS ...
<lino> è un bug di ubuntu 10.04 ?
<OverMe> ah ma parli di tasto destro->copia in ?
<lino> si esatto
<lino> forse chiedo troppo...
<K99Brain> lino, no, è che ti spieghi male
<K99Brain> lino, cosa vuoi copiare e dove
<OverMe> è normale che ti mostri solo home e scrivania, mica può mostrarti tutte le cartelle dove hai accesso altrimenti la lista non finisce più
<OverMe> usa il copia/incolla normale
<OverMe> (o trascina)
<lino> ok ma non potrebbe chiedere il percorso da scegliere..?
<lino> hai ragione K99Brain cerchero' di essere + preciso scusa
<OverMe> chiederti dove la vuoi copiare o aprire la cartella e trascinare è equivalente, sarà una scelta progettuale
<lino> x K99Brain mi riferivo alla funzione COPIA IN di nautilus che consente di copiare gli oggetti solo in SCRIVANIA e HOME ma non consente di specificare altri percorsi   è chiaro adesso?
<K99Brain> lino, semplicemente il "copia in" ha solo quelle due destinazioni predefinite. non so se è configurabile aggiungendone altre
<lino> ok Overme  Grazie x il tuo supporto
<K99Brain> lino, si si, adesso ho capito. ma all'inizio sembrava che ti desse errore a copiare qualcoosa, tipo per un problema di permessi
<lino>  grazie K99Brain...hai ragione mi ero espresso male
<lino> altra domanda ... in windows esiste un punto in cui vedere i servizi che sono partiti in automatico in UBUNTU come si fa a vedre se i servizi partono in automatico e come posso cambiarli? Grazie
<lino> per essere piu' preciso mi riferisco alla gestione / controllo dei SERVIZI O PROCESSI STARTATI ALLA PARTENZA DAL SISTEMA OPERATIVO UBUNTU
<K99Brain> lino, ci sono dei demoni che partono all'avvio e stanno in /etc/rcS.d/ e /etc/rc2.d/
<lino> Grazie mille
<K99Brain> lino,  e altri programmi che partono dopo il login, e quelli li vedi e configuri in sistema > preferenze > applicazioni di avvio
<lino> ok si questo lo avevo visto
<lino> si possono anche stoppare ad esempio mysql ?
<K99Brain> lino, puoi fermarli da terminale con: sudo service SERVIZIO stop
<lino> grazie ancora k99Brain buona serata alla prossima ..
<K99Brain> di nulla
<wamarco> ciao
<wamarco> i'hi
<wamarco> hi
<wamarco> i'm newbie
<wamarco> i need help
<wamarco> pls
<wamarco> prego
<wamarco> aiuto
<wamarco> ho istallato ieri ubuntu
<wamarco> ma ho bisogno di un aiuto
<enzotib> !chiedi | wamarco
<ubot-it> wamarco: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wamarco> grazie
<wamarco> si vede che sono prorpio nuovo.comunque ieri ho istallato ubunto sono molto soddisfatto
<wamarco> solo che devo collegarmi con chiavetta wifi che ho comprato stasrra la 300 della sitecom ma non riesco a farla riconoscere
<wamarco> hp trovato varie soluzioni in rete ma non ci capisco molto
<pivellino-ubuntu> ciaoa tutti
<pivellino-ubuntu> vedendo i video con chromium e opera i video non li trovo nella cartella temporanea, come mai?
<pivellino-ubuntu> dove li trovo per scaricarli?
<peppeuz> buonasera
<peppeuz> mi sto parecchio innvervosendo con pidgin. Ho scaricato il deb del plugin per la chat di Facebook ma non appena prova a caricare la lista contatti, si blocca completamente pidgin e non si muove più. Da premettere che so che si può osare il protocollo XMPP ma a me serve quel plugin che supporta anche le chat di gruppo
<peppeuz> ho anche provato a scaricare il file .so e a posizionarlo in /usr/lib/purple-2 ma è la stessa cosa
<K99Brain> peppeuz, sta cosa della chat di fb suportata da pidgin è ancora piuttosto nuova
<K99Brain> secondo me c'è da aspettarselo che non fuozioni ancora bene
<peppeuz> K99Brain: nuova dici? boh guarda io da almeno un annetto me la ricordo...
<peppeuz> K99Brain: comunque tempo fa l'avevo utilizzato, mentre adesso non riesco più
<peppeuz> (ora sono dalla chat via browser e sto impazzendo tra l'altro :D)
<K99Brain> peppeuz, è anche possibile che sia cambiato qualcosa da parte di facebook
<peppeuz> ah, dimenticavo - e poi non intaso più il canale- : ho già provato a rimuovere .purple nella home e riconfigurare tutto e non va
<peppeuz> K99Brain: su questo effettivamente non mi sono informato
<michele> ciao
<michele> come si fa ad installare googledesktop o qualcosa di simile su ubuntu?
<michele> come si fa ad installare googledesktop o qualcosa di simile su ubuntu?
<phemt888> sera
<phemt888> raga qualcuno mi puo linkare la guida base all'utilizzo di ubuntu?
<phemt888> comandi shell e tutto il resto?
<yvesBsAs> phemt888, c'è la documentazione
<yvesBsAs> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<phemt888> ok tnx
<phemt888> ubot-it
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-02
<Chat7112> ce qualk?
<Chat7112> 22486ADC
<Chat7112> italIAn people
<aspitec> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<silfar55> buona giornata amici.
<quassels> giorno a tutti
<quassels> ho un problema con ark anche installando rar e unrar non mi estrae gli archivi rar
<quassels> ho un problema con ark anche installando rar e unrar non mi estrae gli archivi rar
<Shin3> \o
<jacklosquartator> ciao a tutti
<jacklosquartator> chi mi puo aiutare per linstallazione di ubuntu??? perfavore
<jacklosquartator> come posso masterizzare su cd/dvd la versione in dvdv di ubuntu presa da questo sito?http://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/ubuntu-cdimage/releases/10.10/release/
<quassels> qualcuno in linea?
<jacklosquartator> io sono in linea e mi serve assistenza
<quassels> ripeto il mio problema ARK non funziona nonostante abbia installato anche rar e unrar
<quassels> ripeto il mio problema ARK non funziona nonostante abbia installato anche rar e unrar
<quassels> ops
<jacklosquartator> prtroppo non posso aiutarti
<quassels> usi kubuntu?
<jacklosquartator> io sono solo allinstalazione di ubuntu e non riesco a farla
<quassels> asd
<quassels> cosa devi fare?
<jacklosquartator> devo istallare ubuntu e cancellare tutto vista...il problema e che il file scaricato da internet e in versione dvd e non riesco a trovare l applicazione per istallare tutto
<quassels> lo hai masterizzato almeno?
<quassels> è una .iso una volta masterizzato il file devi andare nel bios del pc e impostare il boot da CD, poi inserisci il dvd e fare le partizioni ci sono parecchie guide in rete
<quassels> ripeto il mio problema ARK non funziona nonostante abbia installato anche rar e unrar
<quassels> tutti a nanna -.-
<romeopapa> salve ragazzi
<romeopapa> è possibile fare un backup di tutte le impostazioni ed i pacchetti istallati di maverick per un ripristino veloce dopo reistallazione?
<jacklosquarta> ciao
<jacklosquarta> ce qualcuno in linea ke mi puo aiutare perfavore
<jacklosquarta> come faccio a installare ubuntu dalla versione dvd?
<jacklosquarta> ce qualcuno in linea???
<quassels> alla fine ho dovuto installare peazip ark non funziona madonna ladra!!!"!
<quassels> bye bye..
<jacklosquarta> chi mi aiuta perfavore????
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: perché dalla versione dvd?
<jacklosquarta> ciaoo
<jacklosquarta> si perke ho scaricato un file da 4.5 giga dove ce tutto ed e in versione dvd....ora il file lo devo masterizzare su cd ma non ci riesco
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: devi scaricare la versione cd, non quella dvd, che non è live per quanto mi risulta
<jacklosquarta> cioe non e live scusa lignoranza
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: la versione su cd puoi usarla anche senza installare, una modalità che si chiama live-cd
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: e poi, se vuoi, puoi installarla
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: così puoi verificare se ti piace e se funziona tutto il tuo hardware
<enzotib> chiaramente finché la usi live, ha delle limitazioni
<jacklosquarta> io vista non lo voglio piu neanke vedere ihihiiii
<jacklosquarta> quindi e possibile poi installare tutto e formattare vista
<jacklosquarta> ?
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: sì
<jacklosquarta> ok dall aplicazione wubi praticamente
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: no, niente wubi, non è quello che ti consigliavo
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: il pc è a 32 o 64 bit?
<jacklosquarta> 32 ma compatibile con la 64
<enzotib> eh?
<enzotib> forse il contrario
<jacklosquarta> praticamente nelle informazioni ce scritto a 32 bit ...poi suto dopo compatibila 64 bit si ,,,nelle informazioni del compiuter dal pannello
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: per 32 bit scarica questo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<enzotib> per 64 questo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: mica è un netbook?
<jacklosquarta> si e un notebook
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: notebook != netbook
<he> ciao
<jacklosquarta> un portatile......lol
<jacklosquarta> scusa..lolol
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: i netbook sono i portatili microscopici
<he> raga chi di voi ha usato mai samba
<he> ?
<jacklosquarta> microscopici???
<jacklosquarta> sto scaricando la versione 64
<glpiana> he, esponi il problema, non chiedere chi ha fatto cosa :)
<jacklosquarta> e dopo cosa faccio
<jacklosquarta> ??
<enzotib> jacklosquarta: masterizzi e poi riavvi dal cd
<glpiana> !installazione | jacklosquarta
<ubot-it> jacklosquarta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Odo> Giorno
<he> glpisn
<he> ci sei
<he> ?
<jacklosquarta> per masterizzare utilizzo infrarecorder tramite immagine ..giusto???
<he> mi serve una dritta
<he> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<glpiana> he, parla, fin che non scrivi quello che ti serve nessuno può aiutarti
<jacklosquarta> ok scusa non avevo visto i link ke mi hai appena mandato...grazie mille caro sei stato di vero aiuto......graaaaannndeeeeeeeee
<jacklosquarta> fantasticoooo
<he>  kerberos_kinit_password root@SINECOSPA.PRIV failed: Client not found in Kerberos database
<he> perche l utente root in windows non esiste
<he> ma come lo cambio
<he> cioè dovrebbe loggarsi con administrator
<he> non root
<he> come cambio utente
<he> ?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<jacklosquarta> scusate .ho un problema come faccio a masterizzare il file iso da infrarecoder?
 * realnot_ hi guys
<mlazzari2> we
<pippo_> salve a tutti
<pippo_> sto installando ubuntu 10.10 su un notebook acer travelmate 2310 si blocca all'inizio, cosa posso fare?
<pippo_> no , fa la ricerca dhcp e poi si blocca
<pippo_> diceno operating system not found
<pippo_> cosa faccio
<pippo_> ?
<N41T> Rega come faccio a dire a wget di scaricarmi di un sito soltanto i PDF che trova?
<N41T> sull'intero sito?
<N41T> per caso e' -A pdf ?
<N41T> -Sr -A pdf ? nn ricordo :S
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<N41T> giorno jester
<jester-> cià
<A|\|DR34> ciao jester-
<romeopapa> salve
<romeopapa> esiste un sistema per fare un backup di maverick senza reistallare manualmente i pacchetti e le impostazioni?
<glpiana> romeopapa, un backup di un sistema in continuo aggiornamento ha poco senso.
<romeopapa> glpiana, intanto ciao...lo so, ma il fatto è che devo mandare in assistenza il portatile (problemi di led...), vogliono l'hdd, che tra l'altro ha dei settori danneggiati, ma non posso fare a meno del pc. sto cercando la soluzione migliore
<glpiana> romeopapa, ah ok
<glpiana> romeopapa, guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema?highlight=%28backup%29
<romeopapa> glpiana, intanto ho w7 un dual boot con maverick, pensi sia possibile fare una "immagine" di tutto l'hdd su un'altro hdd da mettere sottu un altro portatile da usare nel frattempo?
<romeopapa> w7 non di sicuro, ma linux funziona tranquillamente, ho già provato
<glpiana> romeopapa, penso sia fattibile, ma non so aiutarti sul "come"
<Steeler> ciao, quale ubuntu devo istallare per un notebook vecchio ??? quello normale l'istallazione non mi parte.
<glpiana> Steeler, processore e ram del portatile?
<Steeler> cpu mi pare 1GHZ
<Steeler> ram boh
<Steeler> forse 128 MB
<glpiana> Steeler, ram boh? beh, avvia il pc e leggi, è la prima cosa che appare a schemro
<Steeler> si asp
<glpiana> 128 di ram, azz, puoi giusto provare con la alternate
<Steeler> glpiana, quale di questi link 32bit ? http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download
<glpiana> Steeler, http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-alternate-i386.iso
<glpiana> Steeler, o questa http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<Steeler> glpiana, CPU pentium III 1Ghz, RAM 122880 KB
<glpiana> Steeler, anche se probabilmente con così poca  ram è meglio già da subito indirizzarsi verzo xubuntu
<Steeler> a xubuntu
<Steeler> glpiana, xubuntu che roba è ?
<glpiana> tolgo il probabilmente
<glpiana> Steeler, stesso kernel, interfaccia grafica diversa
<glpiana> !xubuntu | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=xubuntu
<Steeler> glpiana, si può istallare da chiavetta?
<glpiana> Steeler, un pc con un pII ha il boot da usb? ne dubito
<glpiana> *pIII
<Steeler> glpiana, asd
<Steeler> glpiana, è un notebook
<glpiana> Steeler, e che c'entra?
<glpiana> Steeler, sei sicuro abbia boot da usb? l'hai già usato?
<Steeler> glpiana, non sono sicuro, mai usato; di xubuntu scarico desktop o alternate ?
<glpiana> Steeler, alternate comunque, hai troppo poca ram
<Steeler> glpiana, grazie proverò
<Steeler> glpiana, dal bios me ne posso accorgere se ha il boot da USB ?
<glpiana> Steeler, è proprio nel bios che devi guardare, nei supporto da cui può bootare, avrà floppy hard disk e cdrom, ma se vedi USB ce l'ha
<Steeler> glpiana, visto, non ce l'ha :)
<glpiana> Steeler, e tu ridevi quando l'ho detto :)
<kahuna> no xubuntu non va bene
<kahuna> troppa poca ram
<kahuna> meglio buttarsi su qualcosa di più snello
<kahuna> xubuntu si tira dietro tutti i demoni di gnome
<kahuna> non è poi così leggero
<Steeler> kahuna, e allora che cazzo ne so ^_°^
<kahuna> meglio lubuntu o addirittura Puppy e amici
<Steeler> puppy
<Steeler> cerco su gogole
<kahuna> http://www.tuxradar.com/content/whats-best-lightweight-linux-distro
<kahuna> qui c'è un bel elenco
<Steeler> kahuna, vedo che l'iso di puppi è poco più che 100 MB
<kahuna> già
<glpiana> Once installed, Xubuntu can run with starting from 192 (or even just 128) MB RAM
<kahuna> Slitaz è pure più piccina
<kahuna> glpiana: appunto
<kahuna> troppo poca
<glpiana> Steeler, effettivamente se ne hai meno di 128 lascia stare
<Steeler> allora annullo il download di xubuntu
<kahuna> glpiana: è improponibile anche con 192 MB
<Steeler> e provo puppy
<glpiana> ora però vi chiedo, dato che ormai state parlando di altre distribuzioni, di spostarvi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<kahuna> Steeler: al limite prova lubuntu
<kahuna> ops
<glpiana> kahuna, no, con 192 va
<kahuna> glpiana: non ho detto che non vada
<Steeler> sgliete voi per me; puppy o lubuntu
<glpiana> kahuna, sì ok, hai detto che è improbabile. invece non lo è
<kahuna> improponibile
<kahuna> c'ho lavorato
<glpiana> ma anche lubuntu è nella stessa condizione
<kahuna> leeeento
<kahuna> no
<glpiana> ah scusa, avevo letto improbabile :)
<kahuna> lubuntu non tira dietro tutte le dipendenze di gnome
<kahuna> è più leggerina
<Steeler> e puppy? ce l'ho in download
<kahuna> Steeler: scaricale tutte e due
<Steeler> :)
<kahuna> non ci vuole tanto a provarle
<glpiana> Steeler, per puppy sei sul canale sbagliato
<Steeler> glpiana, si è vero, sorry
<Steeler> l'iso giusta è questa ? http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso
<kahuna> http://lubuntu.net/
<kahuna> cmq sì
<Steeler> bene
<Steeler> nel wiki suggerisce di avere almeno 160 Mb di RAm x lubuntu.
<kahuna> Steeler: allora prova l'altra, che è mejo
<glpiana> Steeler, la ram che hai è davvero poca. o la aumenti o pensi ad altro
<romeopapa> glpiana, che ne pensi di questo http://sourceforge.net/projects/g4l/  4
<kahuna> ma sappi che è parecchio minimale
<glpiana> romeopapa, non ne ho idea. tra quello che ti ho indicato non c'era nulla di interessante?
<Steeler> glpiana, è un notebook che ho da riparare, io istallo os linux in tutti i pc che mi portano da riparare se voglio win li manco a fare in culo :P
<glpiana> Steeler, per cortesia, non usare questo linguaggio, per quanto ormai sdoganato. siamo su un canale pubblico
<Steeler> glpiana,  si ok, sorry
<kahuna> Steeler: in ogni caso ti stimiamo
<jester-> Steeler: mizzica, mi sa che sei oberato dal lavoro
<romeopapa> glpiana, li si parla di backup dati....
<Steeler> jester-, non è il mio lavoro, lo faccio quando capita.
<Steeler> jester-, il penultimo notebbok che mi hanno portato, me lo son tenuto ^_^
<jester-> ma va
<glpiana> romeopapa, toh guarda qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=backup&titlesearch=Titoli è alencata anche una guida a quello che hai postato ora
<romeopapa> grazie, o come mai cerco solo su google! ;-D
<go^> hello
<glpiana> romeopapa, non vedo opzioni al riguardo
<glpiana> romeopapa, scusami :)
<glpiana> ho sbagliato contemporaneamente persona e canale -.-
<romeopapa> sei un grande...
<romeopapa> infatti non capivo...
<romeopapa_> glpiana, forse la soluzione è clonezilla, come faccio a farti vedere una schermata di "gestione dischi"?
<glpiana> romeopapa_, anche se me la mostri ti ho già detto che non so aiutarti a clonare il disco.
<glpiana> !image | romeopapa_
<glpiana> eh già, ubot dorme
<ubot-it> romeopapa_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> ooohhhhhhhhh
<glpiana> che tempismo!
<romeopapa_> hehe
<N41T> Rega c'e' un programma che mi permetta di sincronizzare i dati di 1 o piu cartelle un HD o supporto usb?
<N41T> su un hd*
<jester-> N41T: grsync per esempio
<N41T> jester-: grazie lo provo subito :)
<glpiana> N41T, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/Grsync?highlight=%28rsync%29
<N41T> glpiana: Thnx :D
<jester-> l'altro che imita time machine di osx di cui mi sfugge il nome è una ciofeca
<romeopapa_> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=135728 per capire se le partizioni sono supportate da clonezilla....
<romeopapa_> N41T, io uso freefilesync
<N41T> romeopapa_:  thnx :D adesso sto provando grsync poi provo anche il tuo :D
<romeopapa_> glpiana, che dici?
<glpiana> romeopapa_, nulla, ti ho detto prima che non so aiutarti in questo argomento. sorry
<romeopapa_> ok, saluto tutti...
<glpiana> romeopapa_, per clonezilla prova a chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat
<N41T> rega che ne pensate di questo ubuntuone ?
<N41T> ho capito bene o alcuni servizi sono a pagamento?
<N41T> !ubuntuone
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne
<cotica> ciao a tutti
<ics73> hello world
<cotica> :)
<cotica> potrei avere un aiuto da qualche esperto?
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | cotica
<ubot-it> cotica: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<N41T> echo "hello world"
<N41T> AHAHAH
<cotica> vorrei utilizzare kismet
<cotica> ma la mia scheda atheros non viene riconosciuta automaticamente
<cotica> ho letto in giro che devo usare i driver ath5k al posto degli ath9k per risolvere
<cotica> come posso effettuare questa "sostituzione"?
<massimo18> !chat | cotica
<ubot-it> cotica: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cotica> scusate, pensavo fosse inerente ad ubuntu
<massimo18> non esiste kismet come pacchetto ufficiale di ubuntu quindi qui non c'è supporto
<cotica> ok grazie, ora so cosa devo e cosa non devo chiedere :)
<casu> saluti
<parik70> ciao a tutti
<parik70> mi dareste1mano per questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561372/ per favore???
<casu> Posso chiedere su avast non si avvia più e compare questo errore "An error occured in avast! engine: Argomento non valido"
<casu> per casu c'è qualcuno?
<casu> da cordo
<remix_tj> casu: avast?
<remix_tj> non sei mica su un canale di supporto windows!
<casu> antivirus non si avvia più
<casu> avast per linux
<remix_tj> casu: e a cosa ti serve?
<remix_tj> gli antivirus agli utenti desktop linux non serve proprio a niente
<casu> per tenere a bada i ficcanaso no?
<massimo18> ?
<casu> io penso che se a qualcuno interessa qualche virus per linux se lo fa
<remix_tj> casu: non sto qua a spiegarti il perche'
<remix_tj> ma ti assicuro che non esistono virus su linux che richiedano di avere un antivirus
<remix_tj> gli antivirus per linux servono nei server per fare il controllo per esempio nella posta elettronica
<casu> va bene non capisco perché avast non si avvia più
<remix_tj> eh e' un programma proprietario devi arrangiarti con il supporto di avast
<casu> se non ci sono virus su linux ma perché ci sono gli antivirus per linux?
<massimo18> -.-
<remix_tj> casu: l'antivirus non e' per proteggere linux
<weltall> per proteggere i client windows
<weltall> :D
<remix_tj> l'antivirus gira su linux ma analizza i virus di windows allo scopo di pulire magari le email che passano
<casu> nemmeno mi fa navigare con nautilus
<N41T> ma togli sto antivirus
<parik70> mi dareste1mano per questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561372/ per favore???
<casu> se li hanno fatti a qualcosa servono
<massimo18> vabbhè
<remix_tj> casu: ti ripeto per l'ultima volta.
<remix_tj> non servono a niente.
<remix_tj> casu: e comunque
<casu> ca spita
<remix_tj> se hai problemi con avast vai a guardare sul sito di avast, qui non riceverai supporto
<glpiana> parik70, che intendi per copiare? che tipo di dispositivo è?
<remix_tj> parik70: non si puo' se e' una chiave hardware di quelle delle licenze
<parik70> glpiana ciao :-)
<glpiana> :)
<casu> grazie
<parik70> remix_tj ...è quella :-(
<glpiana> parik70, allora niente
<parik70> serve PER FORZA per far funzionare1programma
<alnuvola> buongiorno
<remix_tj> parik70: secondo te facevano le licenze hardware che si possono copiare qualcosa facilmente?
<glpiana> parik70, le fanno apposta le chiavi hardware
<parik70> glpiana nulla nulla?!? pò esse.....
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> parik70, puoi chiedere al fornitore se ha una copia pirata del programma. ma non è legale comunque
<N41T> Buon pranzo a dopo :D
<parik70> speravo nella"stupidità"di win (funziona solo sotto win!)
<remix_tj> parik70: non esiste assolutamente
<massimo18> parik70: chi ha detto che win è stupido?
<massimo18> !chat | parik70
<ubot-it> parik70: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<parik70> massimo18 lo so... dico, speravo nella potenza di ubuntu :-)
<casu> un'altra domanda,  Aiuto e supporto raggiungibile da Sistema  quando lo apro si chiude da se immediatamente
<glpiana> casu, sì, quel robo è spesso buggato
<casu> ce significa?
<glpiana> casu, da Errore di segmentazione. ma non è che serva a molto. puoi trovare altrove e comodamente le stesse informazioni
<glpiana> ce significa comunità europea immagino
<casu> che significa
<glpiana> casu, che è "rotto"
<casu> significa che ha rotto
<casu> con tutti gli aggiornamenti perché non lo sistemano
<glpiana> casu, perchè ci vuole tempo e voglia, e la gente sviluppa gratis
<casu> va bene grazie ed alla prossima
<parik70> ragazzi grazie lo stesso a tutti buon pranzo!
<massimo18> :)
<hazz> raga chi mi sa dire un buon pdf reader nella quale possa fare un paste and copy?
<enzotib> hazz: quello di default (evince) non va bene?
<hazz> non riesco a evidenziare e poi fare un paste su openoffice
<enzotib> hazz: puoi anche installare adobe acrobat, se vuoi
<OverMe> dipenderà dal pdf immagino
<he> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<hazz> ok grazie ragazzi
<fabiorenga> buonasera ...qualcuno gentilemente mi può aiutare ho un problema con la scheda audio e probabilmente è un problema di compatibilità col mio portatile HP.Fatemi sapere
<glpiana> fabiorenga, illustra il problema, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<fabiorenga> praticamente non mi funziona l'audio ne in ingresso ne in uscita mentre con windows funziona
<glpiana> fabiorenga, apri un terminale e scrivi: lspci | grep -i audio
<glpiana> fabiorenga, incolla qui la riga che esce
<fabiorenga> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<glpiana> fabiorenga, ora, sempre nel terminale, scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> fabiorenga, ti si apre il mixer?
<fabiorenga> no
<glpiana> fabiorenga, ti da un errore?
<fabiorenga> yes
<fabiorenga>  function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<glpiana> fabiorenga, allora, se sei meno criptico magari facciamo qualcosa. che errore?
<glpiana> ah ok
<glpiana> scrivi: uname -a
<fabiorenga> Linux fabio-laptop 2.6.31-22-generic #70-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 1 23:51:13 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> fabiorenga, lsb_release -r
<fabiorenga> Release:	9.10
<glpiana> fabiorenga, in seguito a cosa ha smesso di funzionare l'audio?
<fabiorenga> prima mi funzionava
<fabiorenga> solo in ingresso
<fabiorenga> con le casse soltanto
<glpiana> !enter | fabiorenga
<ubot-it> fabiorenga: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fabiorenga> poi dopo consigli della comunità ora non mi funziona piu
<massimo18> :O
<glpiana> fabiorenga, oki, i "consigli della comunità" che ti son stati dati son scritti da qualche parte, così vediamo che è stato fatto?
<he> ragazzi likewise mi dice che sono joined nel dominio ma se provo ad entrare su un server mi chiede nome utente e pass ma come mai
<he> ?
<fabiorenga> ho provato ad aggiornare la versione maniente... non li ho salvati
<glpiana> fabiorenga, ti son stati dati sul forum o qui sulla chat o dove?
<fabiorenga> sulla chat
<glpiana> fabiorenga, su questo canale?
<fabiorenga> sisi
<glpiana> quando?
<fabiorenga> qulache settimana fa
<glpiana> mi serve il giorno per vedere i log
<glpiana> mi serve anche sapere il nick con cui eri qui
<fabiorenga> non ricordo purtroppo
<massimo18> :)
<glpiana> fabiorenga, vabbè, digita. dpkg -l | grep alsa
<glpiana> !paste | fabiorenga
<ubot-it> fabiorenga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabiorenga> mi diceva una mico programmatore che è un problema di compatibilità col mio hp
<fabiorenga> ii  alsa-base                            1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu5                       ALSA driver configuration files ii  alsa-utils                           1.0.20-2ubuntu6                            ALSA utilities ii  bluez-alsa                           4.51-0ubuntu2                              Bluetooth audio support ii  gstreamer0.10-alsa                   0.10.25-2ubuntu1.2                         GStreamer plugin for ALS
<glpiana> !paste | fabiorenga cosa non è chiaro di sto messaggio?
<ubot-it> fabiorenga cosa non è chiaro di sto messaggio?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<he> !likewise
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/serverguide/it/likewise-open.html
<fabiorenga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561396/... scusate
<glpiana> fabiorenga, digita nel terminale: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst          e metti su pastebin
<fabiorenga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561398/
<glpiana> fabiorenga, mmm...  digita: dpkg -l | grep grub
<glpiana> e metti su pastebin
<fabiorenga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561399/
<glpiana> grub2 su 9.10?
<glpiana> bah
<glpiana> fabiorenga, scrivi: cat /etc/default/grub            e metti su pastebin
<fabiorenga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561402/
<glpiana> fabiorenga, ultimo comando: cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<glpiana> fabiorenga, no scusa, devo andare
<fabiorenga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561403/
<fabiorenga> qualcuno può continuare il lavoro di glpiana?
<Matrix> un saluto a tutti i presenti in chat
<Matrix> è la prima volta che entro in chat, ho sempre usato il forum ed la documentazione
<fabiorenga> buonasera ...qualcuno gentilemente mi può aiutare ho un problema con la scheda audio e probabilmente è un problema di compatibilità col mio portatile HP.Fatemi sapere
<fabiorenga_> buonasera ho un problema col audio probabilmente è un problema di compatibilità col mia scheda audio...
<fabiorenga_> sucsate problema di compatibilitò col mio portatile hp
<fabiorenga_> buonasera ho un problema col audio probabilmente è un problema di compatibilità col mio portatile hp
<e-DIO-t> Qualcuno ha idea del perchè xchat non mi "ricorda" i canali preferiti?
<enzotib> !ripetere | fabiorenga_
<ubot-it> fabiorenga_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<fabiorenga_> tipo?
<attempt> il problema e' che non riproduci nessun suono?
<fabiorenga_> si
<attempt> non senti neanche quello all'avvio del sistema?
<fabiorenga_> no
<fabiorenga_> parlavo prima con glpiana
<fabiorenga_> ma se ne andato
<attempt> destro sul controllo del volume selezioni il mixer. attivi tutti i canali e li metti tutti al massimo.
<fabiorenga_> mi da errore l'asamixer
<fabiorenga_> alsamixer
<attempt> che errore?
<fabiorenga_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<fabiorenga_> mentre prima riuscivo ad avere l'audio in ingresso col casse ...ora dopo i consigli della vostra comunità non posso ascoltare niente più
<attempt> quindi prima andava. che guida hai seguito?
<attempt> sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils      prova.
<jester-> <fabiorenga_> mentre prima riuscivo ad avere l'audio in ingresso col casse ...ora dopo i consigli della vostra comunità non posso ascoltare niente più
<jester-> fabiorenga_: quale comunità
<attempt> forse e' meglio se prima fa' un purge.
<attempt> se ci fai vedere quale guida hai seguito forse, dico forse ne vieni a capo.
<jester-> forse è meglio che reinstalla visto che avrà ricompilato alsa seguendo qualche presunta guida at minchiam
<fabiorenga_> la vostra
<jester-> fabiorenga_: e quale
<attempt> dacci il link per favore.
<fabiorenga_> dove stiamo chaando ora
<jester-> che se è nostra interveniamo sistemare
<attempt> era una guida su sito internet?
<jester-> fabiorenga_: si ma dacci il link
<fabiorenga_> no..chat
<fabiorenga_> già l'ho detto anche a glpiana
<jester-> fabiorenga_: qui non ci sono guide e sul wiki non c'è nulla circa sminchiamento alsa
<fabiorenga_> ora mi interessa solo risolvere il mio problema
<attempt> ti ricordi mica il nick di quello che ti dava le istruzioni oltre a glpiana?
<jester-> fabiorenga_: il problema lo risolvi reinstallano senza far formattare la partizione /, sostituisce il sistema senza piallare dati
<fabiorenga_> glpiana è stato un ottimo esperto solo che se ne è andato quando mi stava aiutando mentre l'altro non ricordo il nome
<attempt> fa' veramente prima a reinstallare -.-.
<fabiorenga_> cioè?
<attempt> ok spetta glpiana. torna sicuro.
<jester-> fabiorenga_: cioè fai partizinamento manuale, spunti usare ext4 montare come / e non spunti formattare
<fabiorenga_> mi puoi gentilemnte illustrare lentamente
<attempt> se quando reinstalli scegli la partizione manualmente, usi la stessa, gli dai il mount di root ( / ) ma non gli spunti di formattare, sostituisce il sistema senza formattare e non perdi i dati. di solito.
<attempt> salvati i dati su esterno comunque. quelli importanti.
<fabiorenga_> posso farlo insieme a te?
<jester-> fabiorenga_: vieni in canale con cdlive
<attempt> jester- ha 9.10 pare.
<jester-> fabiorenga_: che rilascio hai installato
<attempt> ma grub2. boh.
<fabiorenga_> rilascio?
<attempt> <fabiorenga> Release: 9.10     fabiorenga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561402/
<jester-> fabiorenga_: lsb_release -r
<fabiorenga_> SI
<jester-> fabiorenga_: cosa risponde
<fabiorenga_> Release: 9.10
<jester-> fabiorenga_: quindi se vuoi tenerti la 9.10 serve il cdlive relativo
<fabiorenga_> altrimenti?
<jester-> fabiorenga_: altrimenti ti mette l'os che c'è sul cde
<phemt888> sera
<fabiorenga_> che mi consigli di fare?
<phemt888> conoscitori di gerix wifi?
<OverMe> phemt888, u r doing it wrong
<phemt888> its enghlish channel?
<OverMe> :/
<jester-> fabiorenga_: se hai problemi audio propenderei per la 10.10, facile che siano stati risolti, ma come ti ha detto attempt prima salvati i dati per ogni evenienza
<jester-> !english | phemt888
<ubot-it> phemt888: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<fabiorenga_> non so come istallare questa versione
<jester-> fabiorenga_: se non leggi quello che ti scrive.... forse hai fatto cosi anche con alsa
<phemt888> e io italiano parlo, se mi risponde in inglese parlo inglese no?
<fabiorenga_> non ricordo come si istalla la versione 10.10
<OverMe> phemt888, se parli italiano non avresti avuto difficoltà a capire la frase "qui non trattiamo craccaggi nemmeno in chat, va a parlare con *omissis* che lo ha fatto"
<phemt888> si mi avete un canale che manco esiste
<jester-> fabiorenga_: rileggi sopra quello che ti è stato detto circa reinstallare senza formattare se hai dati da salvare
<phemt888> nn ce nessuno li dentro
<fabiorenga_> ho capito ma non lo so fare
<jester-> phemt888: #ubuntu?
<OverMe> phemt888, eh allora pace, cerca altri modi, qui non si aiuta per quella roba
<fabiorenga_> <attempt> se quando reinstalli scegli la partizione manualmente, usi la stessa, gli dai il mount di root ( / ) ma non gli spunti di formattare, sostituisce il sistema senza formattare e non perdi i dati. di solito.
<phemt888> l'italia nn si smentisce neanche in questo ahhahah povero mondo
<jester-> fabiorenga_: e ti è stato detto di venire in canale da cdlive che ti si aiuta passo passo
<OverMe> phemt888, se vuoi fare polemica fallimentare c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabiorenga_> grazie confermo che la comunità non aiuta seriamente
<jester-> phemt888: infatti chissà perchè te vorresti craccare le reti altrui
<jester-> fabiorenga_: grazie
<jester-> fabiorenga_: detto internos se trolli hai sbagliato canale
<OverMe> ovvia, è giornata oggi
<jester-> phemt888: con un aggeggio non contemplato in ubuntu
<jester-> si si invece della merenda si fanno le canne
<jester-> fabiorenga_: quindi arrangiati
<phemt888> i miei sono scopi di totale istruzione e informazione a scopi privati e di lucro
<phemt888> nn ho mai detto che devo craccare le vostre reti o di qualcun altro
<jester-> phemt888: a noi non frega un tubo dei tuoi scopi, l'argomento è OT e quindi stop
<phemt888> vaffanculo va
<fabiorenga> la comunità non aiuta seriamente
<attempt> ma -.-
<jester-> fabiorenga: dopo un'ora che ti si assiste cosa pretendi ancora, da della gente che usa il suo tempo libero, magari sul lavoro, per aiutare
<fabio>  buonasera qualcuno sarebbe  capace di aiutarmi serimente nell'istallazione di linux 10.10?
<shaky> ciao a tutti
<shaky> mi aiutate nell impostazione di kubuntu?vorrei evitare che mi faccia il logout durante le mie assenze come lo posso impedire?
<Steeler> mi blocca l'istallazione e gli aggiornamenti per questo msg: Richiede l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati
<PiGreco26> shaky vai nelle impostazioni
<PiGreco26> Steeler importa la chiave
<Steeler> PiGreco26, dove?
<shaky> non trovo la voce interessata!
<Steeler> imposta file chiave, ma da dove la prendo la chiave?
<OverMe> Steeler, sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> !paste | Steeler
<ubot-it> Steeler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<shaky> poi ho un piccolo problema con la barra in basso ho aggiunto uno spaziatore ma putroppo questo risulta di diverso colore e stona...si puo fare qualcosa?
<Steeler> OverMe, va ben? http://pastebin.com/2LjMBdaD
<OverMe> Steeler, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Steeler> OverMe, ora sto provando ad istallare gli aggiornameti, poi faccio l'upgrade che dici te.
<OverMe> se lo fai dopo non serve a niente
<OverMe> fai gli aggiornamenti e basta
<shaky> nessuno usa kubuntu?
<PiGreco26> shaky io no
<shaky> volevo sapere come rendere lo spazio nella barra dello stesso colore della stessa!
<attempt> shaky non c'e' verso.
<shaky> oks mi mettero l anima in pace pero la cosa che mi serve seriamente e sapere come evitare che il portatile vada in logout quando chiudo il coperchio o/e mi assento
<attempt> shaky vai nel menu pc, impostazioni di sistema,
<attempt> computer-impostazioni di sistema- avanzate. cerchi  gestione energetica, apri,  modifica profili, metti le impostazioni come le desideri in ognuno dei profili. poi gli fai usare il profilo che preferisci. magari tutto acceso sempre. per dire.  magari se chiudendo il coperchio si spenge lo stesso vai nel bios del portatile
<attempt> e togli l'apci.
<attempt> shaky puoi rimuovere il gestore dei processi dalla barra. poi riduci la barra al minimo indispensabile. poi aggiungi al desktop il gestore dei processi e lo posizioni di fianco alla barra. seleziona uno spazio di lavoro trasparente da computer-impostazioni di sistema-aspetto-spazio di lavoro (eventualmente te lo scarichi) e ti ritrovi con la barra trasparente e di un colore solo.
<attempt> il widget gestore dei processi si autogestisce lo spazio occupato.
<davbelloli> salve a tutti
<davbelloli> ho un problema nel sincronizzare un ipod touch con iOS 4.2.1
<davbelloli> nessuna idea?
<davbelloli> x favore
<davbelloli> è da 1 po' che provo ma senza risultato
<davbelloli> ifuse non funziona
<davbelloli> e non ho voglia di perdere un'altra settimana a cercare un programma che possa funzionare
<davbelloli> c'è nessuno?
<enzotib> davbelloli: non è una questione di "per favore", probabilmente in questo momento nessuno dei presenti è in grado di risponderti
<enrico_> salve a tutti
<enrico_> ma nessuno parla qui ?
<alnuvola> se non si ha nulla da chiedere no
<enrico_> ok
<enrico_> sono nuovo del mondo linux
<enrico_> ho da poco installato ubuntu
<enrico_> volevo sapere se c'è qualcuno che ne parla
<enrico_> di qualche programma carino
<enrico_> di giochi
<enrico_> di manuali
<enrico_> non sono un programmatore
<alnuvola> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/
<alnuvola> qui c'è tutto quello che ti serve
<enrico_> l'ho gia visto
<enrico_> ma vorrei scambiare due chiacchiere amico
<alnuvola> #ubuntu-it-chat
<enrico_> gia l'ho appena pensato
<enrico_> grazie
<enrico_> gentilissimo e scusami x l'ignoranza
<alnuvola> ma di nulla
<overdarkm> ciao a tutti avrei problema
<overdarkm> ?
<overdarkm> non mi si registra il mio Nick sulla chat perché ?
<enzotib> !registrazione | overdarkm
<ubot-it> overdarkm: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<overdarkm> si
<overdarkm> sulla wiky c'è un codice da inserire e ti registra il Nick ma io non ci riesco e o fatto vari tentativi
<attempt> !register
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<attempt> ah beh.
<overdarkm> !register overdarkm
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<attempt> overdarkm basta che segui bene la guida.
<enzotib> overdarkm: è facile: /msg NickServ register <metti qui una password> <metti qui un indirizzo email>
<attempt> e dai i comandi nel canale principale
<overdarkm> fatto ma non mi riesce
<overdarkm> cioè il canle principale non e questo
<overdarkm> ?
<attempt> ma fai copia incolla e rispetta gli spazi.
<attempt> freenode. che se sbagli in canale vediamo che pass metti.
<enzotib> overdarkm: puoi farlo da qualunque finestra del client di chat, di solito
<overdarkm> ora provo di nuovo
<overdarkm> ecco cosa mi dice is not a valid email address.
<overdarkm> ps o provato con 2 email diverse
<overdarkm> con che client ti mail siete voi registrati ?
<attempt> umh.
<enzotib> overdarkm: ma sono indirizzi validi?
<overdarkm> si
<attempt> hotmail funge di sicuro.
<overdarkm> uno con alice dove o tutto e l'altro e con gmail che utilizzo sul cellulare
<overdarkm> ora provo hotmail
<overdarkm>  /msg NickServ register <agostino96> <chiccoitaliarevolution@hotmail.com>
<enzotib> ahah
<enzotib> overdarkm: 1) cambia password che l'abbiamo vista 2) togli le virgolette angolari
<overdarkm> ok
<enzotib> overdarkm: il messaggio deve avere il primo / all'estrema sinistra
<enzotib> senza spazi prima
<overdarkm>  /msg NickServ register chicco agostino.specialfhfi@alice.it
<attempt> overdarkm ti avevo detto di non farlo qui.
<overdarkm> non viene
<attempt> quante pass vuoi farci vedere?
<overdarkm> ok
<attempt> fallo nel canale freenode. quello principale.
<overdarkm> lo faccio su freenode
<enzotib> 18:46 < enzotib> overdarkm: il messaggio deve avere il primo / all'estrema sinistra
<enzotib> 18:46 < enzotib> overdarkm: il messaggio deve avere il primo / all'estrema sinistra
<enzotib> 18:46 < enzotib> senza spazi prima
<attempt> overdarkm assicurati di non lasciare spazi a sinistra.
<overdarkm> sisi lo so e che non lo fa
<overdarkm> ora
<attempt> prima cosa che scrivi e' /
<overdarkm>                   /msg
<enzotib> :) ci prendi in giro?
<overdarkm> no prima inserisco /msg
<attempt> no e' tutta una riga.
<enzotib> eppure non è difficile :/
<attempt> /msg NickServ register chiccoduro agostino.specialfhfi@alice.it
<overdarkm> fatto ci sono riuscito
<attempt> copiaincolla e cambia la pass
<attempt> ecco.
<enzotib> che fatica
<overdarkm> piccolo toppo mi son scordto di cambiare la pass "! [dopo la cambio]
<enzotib> sai come? sarà un'impresa anche quella!
<overdarkm> ora a noi si può cambiare l'indirizzo mail e la pass dopo averli confermati
<K99Brain> overdarkm, intendi per la registrazione del nick qui su freenode?
<overdarkm> si
<K99Brain> overdarkm, la mail non lo so se la puoi cambiare
<Steeler> come ottengo informazioni su un dispositivo USB senza comando sudo -lsusb -v ???
<overdarkm> e la pass ?
<enzotib> overdarkm: /msg NickServ set password pippo
<overdarkm> ok
<enzotib> overdarkm: /msg NickServ set email pluto@gmail.com
<K99Brain> overdarkm, per la password basta che fai un /msg nickserv set password NUOVAPASSWORD
<K99Brain> ecco, enzotib mi ha preceduto
<enzotib> Steeler: perché "senza"?
<K99Brain> Steeler, e perche sudo?
<Steeler> enzotib, non riesco a far far vedere i dispositivi USB a VirtualBox; ci sono ma non si abilitano; allora volevo mettere un filtro per vedere se va
<K99Brain> Steeler, se hai installato la ose non vede le usb
<Steeler> K99Brain, ho la oracle.
<enzotib> Steeler: sei nel gruppo vboxusers?
<Steeler> enzotib, No
<K99Brain> Steeler, togli la ose e installa la versione del sito
<K99Brain> oracle?
<Steeler> enzotib, non lo so
<Steeler> K99Brain, si oracle
<enzotib> Steeler: id
<Steeler> enzotib, non ti seguo
<enzotib> Steeler: scrivi id
<enzotib> e vedi cosa esce
<Steeler> sul terminale
<Steeler> ok
<K99Brain> Steeler, azzo, hai ragione... virtualboox appartiene a oracle.. mica lo sapevo :)
<overdarkm> fai una cartella condivisa e facile
<jester-> Steeler: le guest?
<Steeler> la cartella condivisa ce l'ho
<Steeler> ma mi serve avere anche l'USB
<overdarkm> e tela vede virtualbox
<overdarkm> ?
<Steeler> overdarkm, VirtualBox mi vede la cartella condivisa.
<overdarkm> se tela vede trasferisci tutto di la , io faccio così
<Steeler> non posso
<overdarkm> perché?
<Steeler> perchè è un hdd esterno bello carico.
<Steeler> e vorrei che lo vedesse direttamente vbox
<jester-> Steeler: hai installato le guest addition?
<Steeler> jester-, SI
<jester-> nel etup della macchina le hai abilitate?
<Steeler> jester-, si
<overdarkm> forse o la soluzione ora provo io e dopo ti dico se funge
<Steeler> forse anche io
<Steeler> ma sto provando
<enzotib> Steeler: in id c'è vboxusers?
<Steeler> enzotib, steeler@steeler-desktop:~$ id
<Steeler> uid=1000(steeler) gid=1000(steeler) gruppi=1000(steeler),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<overdarkm> attacca l'HD e in opzioni fai una cartella condivisa dentro HD non so se mi sono spiegato bene
<overdarkm> così lo vede
<overdarkm> fatto io ora
<enzotib> Steeler: sudo gpasswd -a $USER vboxusers
<enzotib> Steeler: poi riavvia la sessione
<Steeler> enzotib, riavvio prorio il pc ?
<enzotib> Steeler: basta la sessione gnome
<Steeler> ok
<movimento> salve a tutti
<movimento> volevo una info
<enzotib> !chiedi | movimento
<q_a_z_steve> does anyone have suggestions for a respected registrar for ccTLD .it ?
<ubot-it> movimento: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<enzotib> q_a_z_steve: ma parlare italiano, no?
<movimento> ho wormux ma nn riesce a giocare on line
 * Steeler re
<movimento> volevo provarlo per divertirmi un pò
<movimento> ma nn va
<overdarkm> se e un gioco di win non puoi
<movimento> ho cercato anche di aggiornare ma sul sito di wormux c'è la stessa versione che ho io
<movimento> per ubuntu
<overdarkm> altrimenti prova con playonlinux
<movimento> cosa è?
<movimento> ma tu hai mai usato wormux??
<enzotib> !info wormux
<ubot-it> wormux (source: wormux): funny fight game on 2D maps. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.2.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 989 kB, installed size 2456 kB
<overhack> no
<enzotib> movimento: non hai installato quello dei repo?
<q_a_z_steve> Qualcuno ha suggerimenti per un registrar rispettato per ccTLD ". it "? Google Translate = cioè forse terribile italiana.
<movimento> io ho installato da installa rimuovi
<movimento> quindi da ubuntu
<overhack> per levarlo
<overhack> sudo apt-get remove  wormux
<movimento> ho premuto su cerca aggiornamenti mi dice che c'è una versione + aggiornata ma sul sito ufficiale ce la stessa che ho io
<movimento> ma l'ho installata da aggiungi rmuovi di ubuntu software centre
<Steeler> enzotib, non ne son venuto a capo
<q_a_z_steve> enzotib fa che aiutano? Ogni suggerimento sarà impressionante.
<movimento> credo sia delle repo ufficiali
<Steeler> enzotib, ma l'id c'è
<enzotib> Steeler: non ti fa abilitare?
<K99Brain> q_a_z_steve, there is #ubuntu channels in any lenguage
<enzotib> q_a_z_steve: i can't help you
<K99Brain> linguage*
<movimento> secondo voi come devo fa??
<K99Brain> language*
<K99Brain> -.-'''
<movimento> ummm mw piace wormux mi ricorda worms di winzozz
<Steeler> enzotib, gia, si vede ma non si abiilita
<movimento> il gioco on line nn va :S
<q_a_z_steve> K99Brain I'm from the US, I would use #ubuntu but thought for .it I'd see what people here would suggest. K99Brain sto dagli Stati Uniti, vorrei utilizzare # ubuntu ma pensato per. si mi piacerebbe vedere quello che la gente qui suggerirebbe.
<movimento> vabè ciao a tutti
<movimento> :D
<K99Brain> q_a_z_steve, there is #ubuntu and #ubuntu-uk in english, here only italian is permitted and google translate.. doesn't translate very well :P
<q_a_z_steve> K99Brain I knew that. sorry. Could you translate my question, and/or point me in a better direction?
<mrtiz> salve
<mrtiz> ho bisogno d' aiuto
<hazz> di..
<iv> hy, how can i run ubuntu while is runnin xp?
<iv> come faccio a far girare ubuntu su xp?
<K99Brain> iv, ubuntu non è un programma, è un sistema operativo
<iv> lo so ma l'intallazione ha tre opzioni
<K99Brain> iv, puoi fare delle macchien virtuali, puoi mettere windows in in macchina virtuale dentro ubuntu o viceversa
<K99Brain> iv, ma è meglio se fai una vera installazione
<K99Brain> !installazione | iv
<ubot-it> iv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alnuvola> !info
<alnuvola> !info wormux
<ubot-it> wormux (source: wormux): funny fight game on 2D maps. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.2.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 989 kB, installed size 2456 kB
<alnuvola> !info emule
<ubot-it> Package emule does not exist in maverick
<alnuvola> !info amule
<ubot-it> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.6+debian0-8ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1813 kB, installed size 4488 kB
<alnuvola> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<alnuvola> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<alnuvola> !info ssh
<ubot-it> ssh (source: openssh): secure shell client and server (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.5p1-4ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<alnuvola> scusate ho installato open ssh
<alnuvola> come faccio a connettermi
<alnuvola> ssh alex@host
<alnuvola> metto la pass e poi mi fa uscire
<enzotib> alnuvola: da dove a dove?
<alnuvola> enzotib ho installato openssh dal mio terminale provo a connettermi a me stesso
<alnuvola> ma nn capisco
<alnuvola> sftp funziona
<alnuvola> ma io avevo intenzione di comandare la macchina in remoto
<enzotib> alnuvola: ti dà qualche messaggio?
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561571/
<enzotib> alnuvola: embe', ti sei loggato, cosa vuoi di più?
<enzotib> (a parte che usi mint e non sarebbe questo il canale per chiedere)
<alnuvola> e vabbbe
<alnuvola> io uso ubuntu
<alnuvola> ma poi è la stessa cosa
<alnuvola> ma ora
<alnuvola> in pratica posso usare i comandi come se fosse un terminale una volta che mi loggo
<enzotib> esattamente
<alnuvola> ok grazie
<enzotib> in pratica, se ti logghi in ssh da A verso B, è come se fossi su un terminale su B
<alnuvola> ora provo
<alnuvola> uaoooo
<alnuvola> fighissimo
<alnuvola> ora in pratica posso fare tutto cioè anche aggioranre un computer che sta in america ad esempio
<enzotib> certo
<alnuvola> e come faccio a visualizzare i log
<enzotib> alnuvola: less /var/log/messages, per esempio è uno
<lupen> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lupen> grazie
<enzotib> ubot-it: prego
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'prego'
<go^> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lupen> sapete dirmi come mettere openjoke su xchat
<enzotib> lupen: cos'è?
<lupen> non so come devo scrivere il nome preciso
<lupen> aa!!
<lupen> è un server
<lupen> tipo darksin
<enzotib> ah, ecco :)
<lupen> mi segui enzotib
<enzotib> e cos'è darksin?
<lupen> darkisin è un server che si trova su mirc come openjoke
<lupen> su mirc si scrive irc.openjoke.org
<lupen> su xchat per ubunto non so come metterglielo perchè mi dice host scritto male
<enzotib> lupen: su xchat, oltre quelle già configurate, puoi configurare le reti che vuoi, basta conoscere i parametri
<lupen> è questo non lo so fare propio
<lupen> ma senti su ubuntu potrei avere anche mirc
<enzotib> lupen: potresti provare con wine, ma non credo valga la pena, ci sono tanti client irc nativi
<newlife> jester-: una domanda.... sai se esiste una guida ubuntu inglese su come sfruttare i servizi dynamic dns?
<enzotib> !tizio | newlife
<ubot-it> newlife: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<enzotib> newlife: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<enzotib> newlife: il mio router lo fa per me :)
<newlife> ._. enzotib solo perchè era una discussione già iniziata ieri  ._. enzotib quella guida l'ho tradotta io :D eheh cercavo qualcosa di più specifico del tipo come raggiungere il mio router da fuori :D
<newlife> enzotib: anche il mio router è differente :D lo fa per me :D
<enzotib> allora non ho capito la domanda
<newlife> enzotib: cercavo se esiste una guida su come implementare l'accesso alla mia rete da remoto...... esempio ho una camera IP già configurata in rete e la voglio vedere :D
<newlife> enzotib: oppure ho un disco sulla porta usb del router e voglio accedervi da remoto
<go^> newlife, PENSO attraverso la condivisione di internet
<newlife> go^: del tipo?
<enzotib> newlife: difficile trovare una guida generica su questo, è una funzione del router, se sei nattato
<go^> iptables
<go^> newlife, asp sei nattato?
<newlife> enzotib: su questo concordo ma. delle linee guida generali pensavo ci fossero
<enzotib> e quindi dipende dal router, a meno che non supporti upnp, sia il router che l'applicazione server a cui vuoi accedere
<Panaclerio_> come posso modificare questo script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561593/, in modo che il grep scriva sulla stessa riga del echo e poi ritorni a capo con una riga?
<enzotib> Panaclerio_: ma ora scrive su file il grep, giusto?
<newlife> scusate. go^ dicevamo?
<enzotib> Panaclerio_: intendi questo? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561603/
<newlife> go^: si ecco... dicevo.. il disco è su porta usb del router linksys... come ci arrivo da remoto? ovviamente router acceso :D
<go^> newlife, io ora devo scappare..però sinceramente non so...
<go^> ho fatto una cosa simile ma dall'altra parte non avevo un hard-disk ma un computer...
<newlife> go^: :D traquillo. scappa!
<newlife> go^: certo col pc e' piu' semplice :d
<go^> penso dipenda dal tuo hd...
<go^> poi per me è molto differente siccome ho fastweb
<enzotib> newlife: ma dall'interno della rete come accedi al disco?
<go^> attraverso un ip privato suppongo
<go^> 192.168.0.1
<go^> o simile
<FloodBotIt2> go^: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<AvezzanoLug> ciao
<hazz> chi mi a dire il significato di toolchain
<enzotib> hazz: letteralmente catena di strumenti, in genere si intende il preprocessore, il compilatore, il linker e tutto quello che serve per generare un eseguibile
<hazz> mi dici dove posso trovare delle info dettagliate per creare una linux versione processore mips
 * A|\|DR34 sera...
<enzotib> hazz: per mips c'è debian
<HoldenC> hazz: http://www.debian.org/ports/mips/
<hazz> sapete qualcosa su come creare un firmware...
<hazz> per sistemi enbedded
<HoldenC> embedded*, e dipende dal sistema. il firmware altro non e' che un programma per un microcontrollore di solito, ma qui siamo OT hazz
<hazz> ah si scusate
<overdarkm> ragazzi da ora irc anche su iPhone
<overdarkm> ce nessuno che a provato la beta di Ubuntu Natty
<overdarkm> ?
<giulioc> Hi all
<giulioc> ma qui è italiano?
<giulioc> boh
<giulioc> ciao, qualcuno potrebbe dirmi qual è la differenza tra ubuntu 32 o 64 bit?
<A|\|DR34> riciao
<A|\|DR34> allora ho reinstallato ark crea e decomprime gli archivi ok
<A|\|DR34> però ce ne uno che non ne vuole sapere di aprirlo o di estrarlo
<A|\|DR34> Eseguibile: ark PID: 5156 Segnale: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<A|\|DR34> questo è l'errore che mi da
<yvesBsAs> mi sa che se è solo su quello è corrotto l'archivio
<A|\|DR34> con ubuntu
<A|\|DR34> lo estraeva
<A|\|DR34> anche con windows lo estrae
<yvesBsAs> prova ad estrarlo con altro, quindi ricrea l'archivio
<A|\|DR34> asd
<A|\|DR34> ho appena rimosso peazip
<yvesBsAs> se hai attivato i backport disattivali di nuovo subito
<A|\|DR34> non li ho attivati manco so dove attivarli ehehehe
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok
<A|\|DR34> cmq con ubuntu il suo gestore di archivi rar e unrar installati sempre lo stesso file neanche una piega
<A|\|DR34> con kubuntu ark rar e unrar installati rompe le balle
<yvesBsAs> non è che manchi una dipendenza? se da una parte va e dall'altra no...
<A|\|DR34> eh questo io lo chiedo a te
<A|\|DR34> :D
<A|\|DR34> cmq anche nell'altro kubuntu da lo stesso errore
<yvesBsAs> A|\|DR34, controlla se hai questi pacchetti installati, son le dipendenze
<yvesBsAs> http://imagebin.org/135888
<A|\|DR34> e come faccio?
<A|\|DR34> scusa ma sono negato :D
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-03
<Shin3> \o
<glpiana> ola
<Shin3> \o anche di qua
<Shin3> tanto oggi sei in pausa non ci sta nessuno
<Shin3> a parte me
<Shin3> che sono una piattola
<glpiana> lol
<CHECCO> ciao a tutti
<CHECCO> qualcuno mi puo aiutare perfavore
<glpiana> !aiuto | CHECCO
<ubot-it> CHECCO: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Odo> Giorno
<CHECCO> vorrei installare una chiavetta tim (alice mobile olicard 100)sulla mia versione di ubuntu 10.10
<glpiana> CHECCO, quando la inserisci appare una icona sul desktop?
<Shin3> ecco si son svegliati
<CHECCO> prtroppo non dsa segni di vita...
<glpiana> CHECCO, apri un terminale
<glpiana> CHECCO, inserisci la chiavetta e nel terminale digita: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> CHECCO, se la chiavetta è già inserita, toglila e rimettila, poi dai il comando
<glpiana> !paste | CHECCO
<ubot-it> CHECCO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CHECCO> adesso utilizzo la chiavetta nellaltro pc e non posso...come faccio??
<CHECCO> non posso utilizzare la chiat ...cavolo
<glpiana> CHECCO, non puoi collegarti con cavo momentaneamente con quel pc?
<CHECCO> chat
<CHECCO> prtroppo no
<CHECCO> cosa mi consigli???
<glpiana> CHECCO, allora fai come ti ho detto sull'altro pc, copiati quanto esce a terminale su un file, te lo trasporti tramite chiavetta usb e poi torni qui e ce lo mostri. ti do un altro comando a questo punto
<glpiana> CHECCO, dai anche il comando: lsusb
<CHECCO> ok
<cip> buon giorno
<CHECCO> glpiana,ho fatto come mi hai detto ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/561811/
<glpiana> CHECCO, ti avevo chiesto anche il comando lsusb  (a chiavetta inserita)
<CHECCO> a scusami ,,,,,quidni inserisco chiavetta e sul terminale eseguo il comando lsusb.....giusto???
<glpiana> CHECCO, esatto
<CHECCO> a dopo
<massimo18> Buon giorno
<CHECCO> scusami glpiana ecco perke non l ho fatto...ma inserisco la chiavetta tim senza scheda o con ssheda
<glpiana> CHECCO, per utilizzarla immagino la scheda sia necessaria. inseriscila nella condizione adatta ad utilizzarla
<CHECCO> ok
<Diels-Alder> ciao ho un problema
<Diels-Alder> con una libreria libcufft.so.3
<Diels-Alder> acemd: error while loading shared libraries: libcufft.so.3: cannot open shared object file: Error 40
<Diels-Alder> ho provato a creare un link simbolico in /usr/lib64 ma non funge
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, da dove arriva sta libreria?
<Diels-Alder> da un software acemd
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, non la vedo nei repository
<Diels-Alder> dovrei usare questo software con cuda
<Diels-Alder> per parallelizzare i calcoli
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: non c'è
<mario__> salve a tutti
<Diels-Alder> è un tarball richiesto ad una ditta
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, lo sai che non c'è supporto per software esterno ai repository
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: lo so
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ah lo sai
<glpiana> ma lol
<Diels-Alder> ma siccome di solito quando qualche libreria fa i capricci basta un ln -s
<glpiana> !chat | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> Diels-Alder: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Diels-Alder> ok
<mario__> qualcuno mi puo dire come effettuare un collegamento di una cartella sulla scrivania?
<mario__> andando su risore ho una parte di hd chiamata dati la vorrei vedere sempre sulla scrivania come il vecchio vinzoz
<CHECCO> ciao
<CHECCO> glpiana,ci sono riuscito forse,ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/561818/
<glpiana> CHECCO, dai un'occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=339363.0 o cerca altri post simili sul forum
<CHECCO> il problema e che quando eseguo il comando che mi da nei forum che inizia con sudo,,,,,,mi chiede una password da immettere e da li non vado avanti
<glpiana> CHECCO, è la tua password, devi scriverla anche se non la vedi, e poi premi invio
<glpiana> caffè
<A|\|DR34> :S
 * A|\|DR34 antitetanica time
<enzotib> ?
<CHECCO> quale password metto
<CHECCO> la mia quella che uso dall avvio del compiuter???
<A|\|DR34> enzotib: devo andare a afarmi l'antitetanica
<A|\|DR34> visto che è dal 1992 che non vado
<A|\|DR34> :D
<A|\|DR34> si
<A|\|DR34> CHECCO:  metti quella
<A|\|DR34> come ha detto glpiana non la vedi poi premi invio e vedrai che parte tutto
 * realnot_ hi guys
<CHECCO> ok grazie provero cosi
<nicola> ciao
<A|\|DR34> CHECCO:  DEVi PROVARE COSi!
<massimo18> ?
<nicola> qalchè gioco da scaricarè?
<massimo18> nicola: qui non si scarica nulla
<massimo18> sei in un canale di supporto per ubuntu
<nicola> è sapètè qualchè gioco
<massimo18> !giochi
<ubot-it> giochi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Giochi
<nicola> lo so chè è u canalè di info
<tonino> ciao a tutti
<N41T> BuonDI
<tonino> volevo porre questa questione, ho un hard disk usb non riconosciuto da ubuntu . . . su winzozz lo legge qui no . . . .
<tonino> grazie per ogni risposta
<tonino> mi metto in religiosa attesa :-)
<tonino> volevo porre questa questione, ho un hard disk usb non riconosciuto da ubuntu . . . su winzozz lo legge  su ubu no . .
<enzotib> tonino: stacca il disco, scrivi in un terminale "tail -f /var/log/messages", poi riattacca il disco, e vedi se appare qualche ulteriore scritta
<enzotib> tonino: se appare, mettila su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | tonino
<ubot-it> tonino: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tonino> ok eseguo
<CHECCO> ciao vorrei saper cosa significa questo comando eseguito su questo terminale e cosa posso fare...grazie mille...link http://paste.ubuntu.com/561820/
<Red-XIII> ciao belli
<tonino> raga nulla ora posto
<enzotib> CHECCO: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<tonino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561821/
<glpiana> CHECCO, strana sta cosa. digita: sudo apt-get update
<Red-XIII> ho un problema nell'aggiornamento, in particolare ad un certo punto mi dice "Controllare la proprio connessione ad internet" come messaggio di errore... ed in piu non mi aggiorna opera... :S
<glpiana> Red-XIII, nel terminale sudo apt-get update    e poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<glpiana> !paste | Red-XIII
<ubot-it> Red-XIII: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> tonino: quelle righe già erano nel log, quando hai attaccato il disco non è apparso nulla in più?
<Red-XIII> spetta
<tonino> nulla
<tonino> asp
<tonino> ninete altro
<enzotib> tonino: prova su un'altra porta usb
<Red-XIII> :O
<Red-XIII> manca una firma....
<tonino> fatto
<glpiana> Red-XIII, fa vedere, metti su pastebin
<Red-XIII> quella del repository di opera?!
<tonino> niente
<Red-XIII> si si ok :D
<tonino> eppure la luc etta è accesa
<enzotib> tonino: lsusb
<Red-XIII> http://pastebin.com/GgYdc7T8
<Red-XIII> eccolo
<tonino> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561822/
<tonino> da quand l ho formattato nulla
<tonino> mah
<glpiana> Red-XIII, non stupirti se le cose non funzionano quando usi repository esterni
<Red-XIII> eheheh
<Red-XIII> dan problemi opera.... e il lanuchpad di compiz...
<enzotib> tonino: e con windows invece funziona, il disco?
<glpiana> Red-XIII, il ppa di compiz? my very compliments per la scelta
<tonino> si
<Red-XIII> brutto?!
<tonino> su winzozz 7 me lo da
<enzotib> tonino: che devo dirti, windows è superiore
<Red-XIII> glpiana, ... sei ironico?
<Red-XIII> :P
<tonino> non dire cosi glpiana ti prego!
<glpiana> Red-XIII, digita sudo apt-get upgrade    e poi fai vedere che fa
<tonino> mi sa che devo formattarlo da qualche parte in fa 32
<tonino> bho
<Red-XIII> oki
<tonino> non so kome mai e saltato
<Red-XIII> ok
<CHECCO> glpiana, non posso collegarmi mi sta mandando sui siti a recuperare il link del programma ,,al quale io non posso fare perche sono all installazione della chiavett
<Red-XIII> da problemi il repo di opera
<Red-XIII> spe
<tonino> enzoooo non dire kosi
<tonino> :-(
<glpiana> CHECCO, non hai modo, nenahce altrove, di collegare sto pc con un cavo ethernet?
<glpiana> *neanche
<enzotib> tonino: ma era attaccato il disco quando hai fatto lsusb?
<Red-XIII> http://pastebin.com/u9PaNbJA
<Red-XIII> eccolo
<glpiana> Red-XIII, digita: gksu software-properties-gtk     e nella seconda scheda leva la spunta al repo di opera
<tonino> si si
<glpiana> e magari anche ai ppa di compiz -.-
<CHECCO> un altra volta magari posso...sono ormai tre giorni che cerco di installare linux,,ora la chiavetta...lololo sono sfinito ,,ma i risultati sono immensi ,confrontando la mia ignoranza
<Red-XIII> che risultano offline a quanto pare
<Red-XIII> -.-°
<tonino> enzo sto provando a formattarlo in fat 32  vedo se cambia qualcosa e poi lo ricollego a ubuntu
<enzotib> tonino: non sembra un problema di formattazione, se ubuntu nemmeno lo rileva
<tonino> a . . .
<Red-XIII> abbombazza... :D funge
<Red-XIII> bella glpiana ! :D
<glpiana> Red-XIII, bene
<tonino> allora col pc fisso avrò dei problemi con le usb invece col portatile no .. . .   ora provo a cambiare pc. . . . .
<Red-XIII> grazie 1000! :D
<glpiana> bella gamberone (cit.)
<Red-XIII> bella Earl!!! :D
<Red-XIII> mittico!
<Diels-Alder> scusate ma ctrl + alt+ f1 ecc sono disabilitati su ubuntu 10.04?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, non dovrebbero esserlo
<Diels-Alder> vedo tutto nero
<Diels-Alder> non mi appare nulla per il login
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, anche f2?
<Diels-Alder> come mai? mi serve di chiudere X
<Diels-Alder> provo aspè
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> tutti tranne f7
<Diels-Alder> non è che ha a che fare col fatto che ho i driver proprietari?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, vabbè, se devi avere X chiuso avvia in recovery
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<tonino> enzo
<tonino> hai ragione
<Diels-Alder> si ma volevo capire perchè
<tonino> sul mio portatile con ubuntu 10.10 lo rileva
<tonino> qui sul fisso no
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, controlla le opzioni di xorg.conf
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: praticamente non c'è quasi niente in xorg.conf
<glpiana> !paste | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> Diels-Alder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Diels-Alder> paste!
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561836/
<Diels-Alder> mi dimentico sempre che il ! va prima
<Diels-Alder> :-P
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, non non ci sono opzioni che bloccano. non so dirti
<Diels-Alder> uhm
<Diels-Alder> ma praticamente vedo nero
<Diels-Alder> cioè qualcuno di voi ha una nvidia nel pc?
<Diels-Alder> riesce a switchare?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: io ho fatto la procedura per far andare plymouth con nvidia non è che quello blocca il mondo?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, non te lo so dire. lo chiedi a uno che ha tolto puro lo splash
<Diels-Alder> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/how-to-get-plymouth-working-with-nvidia.html
<Diels-Alder> questa è la guida
<Diels-Alder> effettivamente potrei toglierlo su questo PC
<Diels-Alder> come si chiama il pacchetto?
<enzotib> Diels-Alder: io
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, visto che l'hai seguita sta guida potresti anche leggerla tutta
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, dice: Update: if this doesn't work for you or your TTYs stop working see the instructions in THIS comment.
<enzotib> Diels-Alder: nel senso, ho nvidia, e riesco a switchare
<Diels-Alder> ok provo
<Diels-Alder> riavvio e torno
<matteo_> Sto seguendo questa guida, ma non riesco a utilizzare docky, mi da sempre una zona tutta nera dove c'è la dock, nessun suggerimento?
<glpiana> matteo_, per usare docky hai bisogno di attivare il compositing
<matteo_> glpiana, lo so, ma in lubuntu non c'è, in qella guida ti spiegano come fare installando Xcompmgr http://ilpandaverde.blogspot.com/2010/10/effetti-grafici-anche-su-lubuntu-con-il.html ...installato e fatto come dice la guida, ma il risultato non cambia.
<glpiana> matteo_, in un terminale scrivi: ps aux | grep xcompmgr
<glpiana> !paste | matteo_
<ubot-it> matteo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<matteo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561842/
<glpiana> matteo_, digita: glxinfo | grep render
<matteo_> glpiana, non ho installato glxinfo, adesso lo installo
<glpiana> ok
<matteo_> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/561846/
<he> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> matteo_, magari i prametri che hai dato a xcompmgr non sono adatti
<matteo_> glpiana, uso lubuntu, e ho seguito questa guida http://ilpandaverde.blogspot.com/2010/10/effetti-grafici-anche-su-lubuntu-con-il.html
<glpiana> matteo_, e quante volte devi dirmela sta cosa?
<glpiana> matteo_, ho capito che hai seguito quella guida e hai anche mesos i parametri di quella guida
<glpiana> ma quella guida non ha nulla di ufficiale.
<matteo_> OOOOO!, stai calmo :) Grazie comunque.
<glpiana> calmo?
<glpiana> O.o
<jester-> matteo_: e usare lubuntu è un controsenso cercare gli effetti
<jester-> aah in natty c'è libre office
<jester-> andato a puttane anche oo
<Diels-Alder1> ragazzi non mi funziona più X ho installato i driver nvidia dal sito tutto ok ma al primo riavvio non mi funge nulla
<Diels-Alder1> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Shin3> glpiana, ti opffro un caffe va
<Shin3> *offro
<Diels-Alder1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561848/
<Diels-Alder1> questo l'xorg generato da nvidia-xconfig
<glpiana> Shin3, grazie
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: hai installato il .run?
<Shin3> anche se matteo meritava una tisana
<Shin3> :D
<Diels-Alder1> esatto
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: toglilo
<Diels-Alder1> perchè?
<Diels-Alder1> mi serve
<jester-> e reinstalla il current
<Diels-Alder1> jester-: ho bisogno dei driver aggiornati
<Diels-Alder1> se no non riesco a lavorare con cda
<Diels-Alder1> cuda
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: va che è lo stesso patciato per ubuntu
<Diels-Alder1> devo mandare i calcoli in GPU
<Diels-Alder1> boh
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: calcoli in gpu?
<Diels-Alder1> ma la versione??? cuda è supportato dalla 256 mentre nella 10.04 c'è il 195
<Diels-Alder1> si
<Diels-Alder1> GPU computing
<Diels-Alder1> parallelizzo i calcoli tra procio e GPU
<Diels-Alder1> cioè
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: nvidia.current non è 195
<Diels-Alder1> dovrei
<Diels-Alder1> sicuro?
<Diels-Alder1> vedo
<FloodBotIt2> Diels-Alder1: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: curiosità: a qual pro parallelizzi?
<Diels-Alder1> per aumentare il potere di calcolo
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: e quanta ram ha la scheda
<Diels-Alder1> e far si che in una simulazione di dinamica molecolare per calcolare un picosecondo non ci metto più 24-48 ore
<Diels-Alder1> 6gb
<Diels-Alder1> a no
<Diels-Alder1> 1 gb
<Diels-Alder1> + 6 gb del pc
<Diels-Alder1> per ora
<FloodBotIt2> Diels-Alder1: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: 6 gb? mizzica che scheda è
<Diels-Alder1> scusa jester- 6gb è la ram del pc
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: e la scheda?
<Diels-Alder1> la scheda per ora è una stupidina di 220
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: come la mia ha un giga se non sbaglio
<Diels-Alder1> stiamo facendo le prove in dipartimento per vedere quanto vantaggio traiamo...
<Diels-Alder1> si
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: e fusna egregiamente con il current
<Diels-Alder1> aspè
<Diels-Alder1> jester-: apri nvidia setting
<Diels-Alder1> dimmi che numero di driver hai
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: il nvidia ho
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: ma il .run fa pure danni su ubuntu
<Diels-Alder1> jester-: nel mio gestore pacchetti il current corrisponde ai 195
<Diels-Alder1> ho capito ma mi servono i 260 come faccio? posso farmi il deb da me? non sono in grado mi aiuti?
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: ii  nvidia-current                                                   260.19.06-0
<Diels-Alder1> ma hai 10.10?
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: eh 10.10
<Diels-Alder1> ti dico ho 10.04
<Diels-Alder1> LTS
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: avanza
<Diels-Alder1> non posso
<jester-> come no
<Diels-Alder1> mi serve LTS per i software che uso
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: in questo caso non so che dirti
<Diels-Alder1> il run installato semplicemente dovrebbe andare?
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: strano che un software facci distinzione fra lts e non
<Diels-Alder1> al di là che sia meglio il deb
<Diels-Alder1> no nel senso che se avanzo le lib nuove non sono supportate e non mi funge
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: lo ha compilato il driver?
<Diels-Alder1> ecco tutto
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: se carichi sudo modprobe nvidia da errore?
<Diels-Alder1> credo di si anche perchè dopo l'installazione
<Diels-Alder1> hoi avviato startx
<Diels-Alder1> e ho letto 260.xx.xx capì
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: quando lanci il .run lo vedi se compila, altromenti da errore
<Diels-Alder1> al riavvio mi si è piantato tutto
<Diels-Alder1> ok lo rieseguo?
<Diels-Alder1> faccio da capo tutto? o provo a riavviare?
<Diels-Alder1> ps. ho disinstallato una versione che avevo installato tramite pps
<Diels-Alder1> ppa
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: va in recoveri e prova a caricare il driver e se dai statrx va in grafica  minima
<Diels-Alder1> ok
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: se lo carica senza errori prova a riavviare
<Diels-Alder1> provo e torno
<Diels-Alder1> ciao
<Diels-Alder1> jester-: pare risolto
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: bene
<Diels-Alder1> il problema dei driver
<Diels-Alder1> resta questo
<Diels-Alder1> aspetta che lo pasto
<Diels-Alder1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561870/
<Diels-Alder1> e poi jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/561871/
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: a occhio sembrerebbe un problema di path
<Diels-Alder1> mi sa che non parte perchè l'export non va bene
<Diels-Alder1> appunto
<jester-> le lib ci sono e non le trova
<Diels-Alder1> considera che sia il cuda toolkit che acemd è tutto in /usr/local
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: prova ad aggiungere il path che risulta da locate
<Diels-Alder1> jester-: non è che export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/usr/local/cuda/lib64:/usr/local/cuda/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH" lo devo unire a #export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$ACEMD_HOME/usr/local/acemd_basic/bin
<Diels-Alder1> uhm
<Diels-Alder1> chiamo un attimo il ragazzo che ha scritto il profile
<jester-> Diels-Alder1: PATH="/usr/local/cuda/lib64: c'è ma servono : o la ,
<Diels-Alder1> credo
<Diels-Alder1> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/cuda/lib:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Diels-Alder1> prò alla fine dell'installazione diceva che per 64bit OS si doveva correggere
<Diels-Alder1> per ricaricare riavvio X?
<cricido> io non riesco a mettere ubuntu in dominio incredibile
<cricido> nessuno è riuscitop
<cricido> ?
<enzotib> incredibile è attributo di dominio?
<cricido> 'e si :O)
<remix_tj> cricido: dominio?
<remix_tj> dominio windows?
<remix_tj> e' una banalita'
<remix_tj> cricido: se ti serve una mano?
<cricido> si
<cricido> ci sei all 1 . 30 faccio pausa
<cricido> e mi cacciano fuori
<cricido> a dopo
<remix_tj> cricido: arrivo dopo
<cricido> ok grazissimo a dopo
<updatubuntu> ciao a tutti non riesco piu' ad aggiornare :(
<updatubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561886/
<remix_tj> updatubuntu:
<updatubuntu> si dimmim
<remix_tj> devi rimuovere dal tuo /etc/apt/sources.list
<remix_tj> la riga che parla di http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name
<updatubuntu> si come faccio remove /etc....?
<remix_tj> no no
<remix_tj> updatubuntu: fai
<remix_tj> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<remix_tj> cerchi una riga che parla di sto ppa-name
<updatubuntu> ok e poi?
<remix_tj> poi salvi
<updatubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561889/
<updatubuntu> se vuoi ecco cosa mi esce
<updatubuntu> non c'e' hai visto?
<remix_tj> ora va bene
<remix_tj> ah
<remix_tj> allora
<remix_tj> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<remix_tj> (se non sbaglio)
<updatubuntu> medibuntu.list                   user-ppa-launchpad-lucid.list.save nilarimogard-webupd8-lucid.list  user-ppa-name-lucid.list user-ppa-launchpad-lucid.list    user-ppa-name-lucid.list.save
<remix_tj> bene
<remix_tj> rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/user-ppa*
<updatubuntu> remove write-protected regular file `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/user-ppa-launchpad-lucid.list'? y rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/user-ppa-launchpad-lucid.list': Permission denied rm: remove write-protected regular file `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/user-ppa-launchpad-lucid.list.save'?
<updatubuntu> remix altro da fare?
<jester-> updatubuntu: mettici sudo prima
<jester-> updatubuntu: poi fai l'update
<updatubuntu> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<updatubuntu> per caso devo mettere da capo medibuntu?
<jester-> updatubuntu: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/user-ppa*
<updatubuntu> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/user-ppa* rm: cannot remove `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/user-ppa*': No such file or directory
<jester-> updatubuntu: gksu nautilus, vai in /etc/apt/sources.list.d e cancella la roba ppa
<updatubuntu> gksu nautilus Initializing nautilus-gdu extension Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<jester-> updatubuntu: si è aperto nautilus o no
<updatubuntu> no
<updatubuntu> ora si ma mi esce desktop
<jester-> updatubuntu: sa di sistema bello sminciato, fa vedere ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d nel paste
<updatubuntu>  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d  medibuntu.list  nilarimogard-webupd8-lucid.list
<jester-> updatubuntu:  nel pastebin please
<updatubuntu> c'e' solo quella riga
<jester-> updatubuntu: sudo apt-get update e metti nel paste
<updatubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561891/
<jester-> updatubuntu: non hai importato la key medibuntu incolla nel terminale
<jester-> sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<updatubuntu> è andata grazie jester
<jester-> :D
<updatubuntu> grazie anche a remix
<parik70> ciao a tutti! oggi il mio problema è: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561893/
<parik70> jester- ciaociao :-) tutto bene?!?
<jester-> parik70: vai in amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi e installa il broadcom consigliato
<parik70> jester- purtroppo sulla macchina che ho usato non c'è una connessione internet qualsiasi attiva... lo fa uguale?!?
<jester-> parik70: ennò serve internet
<parik70> eheheh ch' è QUELLO il problema!
<jester-> parik70: consiglia lo sta o il bcm
<parik70> ...scusa?!?
<jester-> parik70: driver aggiuntivi cosa dice
<parik70> non l'ho fatto ché non m'è venuto in mente!!! vacca boia!
<jester-> parik70: se bcm lo fai pure a mano scaricando un paio di pacchetti da altro pc
<jester-> sta è piu bastardo
<parik70> jester- cosa intendi con "bcm" ?
<parik70> jester- spiegati meglio ù frà!
<parik70> e considera che utilizzerò un liveCD!
<jester-> parik70: se non vai a vedere in driver aggiuntivi
<jester-> senore che sena apt aggiornato ti veda qualcosa
<jester-> sempre che*
<jester-> parik70: ????
<jester-> parik70: da live cd mica installi un driver
<parik70> :-) ho quella necessità! per ora DEVO usare liveCD+connettermi ad Internet mediante wireless; si può fare?
<jester-> parik70: da live cd no, fatti una penna usb con spazio aggiuntivo, ma siamo sempre li: serve internet per metterci il driver
<parik70> cavolo è una limitazione(diciamo)notevole... imagina chi è alle primisseme armi... gli prende 1pò lo socnforto!
<jester-> parik70: basta attaccare il filo per quanto serve, o usare il cellofono
<parik70> grazie lo stesso a tutti
<parik70> ciaociao!
<mo_> Ciao quando entro in rete mi esce il seguente messaggio: impossibile montare la posizione  DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered qualcuno sa come fare?
<glpiana> mo_, spiega bene che stai facendo
<mo_> si, sto cercando di montare/collegare/vedere/utilizzzare un disco esterno della lacie, da ubuntu, ma ho diversi problemi
<glpiana> mo_, ok, prosegui nella spiegazione
<mo_> il disco lo vedo perchè sulla scrivania di ubuntu vedo un collegamento e da li posso entrare nel disco è fare tutte le operazioni, come spostare, copiare i file etc. il rpblemaè che quando apro un programma non riesco a navigarci, cioà riesco a navighare su tutte le cartelle del computer, ma non riesco a entrare nel lacie
<glpiana> mo_, prova a digitare mount in un terminale e metti su pastebin quanto esce
<mo_> spiegati meglio per favore non sono bravo
<goldrake> dipende anche dal disco di rete, cosa permette di fare
<glpiana> goldrake, lascio a te che io di dischi di rete non so nulla
<goldrake> mo_: bisogna configurarlo il lacie
<mo_> e come si fa?
<goldrake> mo_: devi accederci dall'interfaccia via web e fare da lì la configurazione
<goldrake> mo_: dovrebbe esserci qualcosa a corredo del disco di rete che si chiama manuale
<mo_> si, in pdf lho guardato e anche stampato
<goldrake> mo_: lì dovrebbe essere spiegato come creare delle condivisioni da usare con i diversi sistemi operativi
<mo_> mi dice di entrare in un browser "mozilla" e poi digitare l'indirizzo Ip, ma dopo mozilla si ferma e non carica
<goldrake> mo_: fatto questo, crei le regole su ubuntu per il montaggio
<mo_> non riesco da mozilla non mi fa entrare!!!!!!
<massimo18> ?
<goldrake> mo_: non ti immaginare che sono dei procerri i5, sono dei processori a 600 o 700 mhz, hanno bisogno del loro tempo per creare le pagine web
<mo_> no anche a stare un ora non entra!!!
<goldrake> mo_: che ip hai tu e che ip ha il disco di rete, le info le trovi sul manuale
<mo_> Connessione non riuscita
<mo_> # Il sito potrebbe non essere disponibile o sovraccarico. Riprovare fra qualche momento.  #   Se non è possibile caricare alcuna pagina, controllare la connessione di rete del computer.  #   Se il computer o la rete sono protetti da un firewall o un proxy, assicurarsi che Firefox abbia i permessi per accedere al web.
<glpiana> !chat | mo_ goldrake per cortesia continuate di là
<ubot-it> mo_ goldrake per cortesia continuate di là: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mo_> goldrake possiamo andare in privato?
<goldrake> mo_: ho pochi minuti
<mo_> come faccio a vedere l'ip del computer su ubuntu?
<glpiana> !ip | mo_
<ubot-it> mo_: ip is reply http://www.mioip.it , oppure da terminale digita:  wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//' o anche: wget -O - -q icanhazip.com
<goldrake> glpiana: era più semplice una cosnole con scritto ifconfig
<go^> lol
<goldrake> glpiana: anche perchè quello ti dà l'ip pubblico e non quello di rete interna
<go^> dipende che ip vai cercando :)
<glpiana> goldrake, non so che ip voglia, per cui il messaggio del bot mi pare calzante
<mo_> e l'ip del lacie?
<glpiana> !chat | mo_ e due
<ubot-it> mo_ e due: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mo_> ok. allora espongo l'altro problema, non riesco più a stampare, perchè da ubuntu sono sparite in un istante tutte le stampanti? cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> mo_, nel temrinale scrivi: ps aux | grep cups
<glpiana> !paste | mo_
<ubot-it> mo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mo_> come funziona il paste ubuntu?
<enzotib> c'è scritto
<mo_> ma non mi risponde nessuno?
<enzotib> 14:40 < enzotib> c'è scritto
<enzotib> mo_: nel messaggio di ubot-it, che trovi qualche riga più sopra, c'è scritto come usare pastebin
<mo_> si ho fatto paste , ma adesso chi è che mi risponde? grazie
<enzotib> mo_: magari, se metti qui il link
<mo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561931/
<enzotib> uhauhauha
<enzotib> mo_: non era questo che glpiana ti aveva chiesto
<enzotib> mo_: fai un po' di attenzione quando leggi
<mo_> ah sto cominciando a capire aspetta
<mo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561932/
<mo_> glpiana va bene?
<enzotib> mo_: sudo /etc/init.d/cups status
<mo_> enzotib cosa faccio con quel comando che mi hai dato adesso?
<mo_> mi richiede la password
<enzotib> mo_: verifica lo stato del servizio di stampa
<mo_> SI ALLORA mio nome is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<enzotib> mo_: stai usando ubuntu, vero?
<enzotib> mo_: attendo che sudo ti denuncia all'autorità competente, se ci riprovi
<mo_> si ubuntu 10.04
<enzotib> mo_: quanti utenti hai?
<mo_> riprovai afare cosa?
<mo_> ho tre utenti
<enzotib> mo_: dovresti loggarti con un utente che sia nel gruppo admin, suppongo quello che hai creato in fase di installazione
<mo_> ok escoe rientro allora un minuto ciao
<mo_> enzotib ci sono
<enzotib> mo_: ok: sudo /etc/init.d cups status
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> mo_: ok: sudo /etc/init.d/cups status
<mo_> ok incollato ma non mi dice niente
<enzotib> mo_: niente niente?
<mo_> NO
<enzotib> mo_: mi fai un pastebin di quello che hai scritto e tutto il resto?
<mo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561947/
<enzotib> mo_: avevo corretto il comando, il primo, quello che hai usato, era sbagliato
<enzotib> mo_: questo è giusto: sudo /etc/init.d/cups status
<mo_> rifatto non succede niente
<enzotib> mo_: fammi il pastebin, ma semplicemente copiando dal terminale, non aggiungere commenti
<mo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561952/
<enzotib> mo_: lsb_release -a, metti quello che esce su pastebin
<mo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561954/
<mo_> avevo anche tentato di fare l'aggiornament oalla nuova versione ma non sono riuscito
<enzotib> mo_: non è che ti è rimasto qualcosa rotto?
<mo_> tipo?
<enzotib> mo_: ls -l /etc/init.d/cups
<mo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561958/
<enzotib> mo_: dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /^cups/'
<mo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561960/
<enzotib> mo_: hai rimosso cups??
<mo_> boh ! non lo so non penso
<enzotib> mo_: sudo apt-get udpate
<glpiana> *update enzotib
<enzotib> grazie glpiana
<mo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/561962/
<enzotib> mo_: correggi come ha detto glpiana
<glpiana> mo_, sudo apt-get update
<mo_> sta scrivendo il termianale da solo un milione di cose!!!
<glpiana> paura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<enzotib> mo_: i caratteri non si pagano
<mo_> ok ora cosa faccio?
<enzotib> mo_: aspetta che finisca
<mo_> ha finito
<enzotib> mo_: e prova a capire da quello che scrive se ci sono errori
<enzotib> mo_: ok
<enzotib> mo_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mo_> ok sta facendo la lettura dei pacchetti!!
<enzotib> mo_: ancora sta lavorando?
<mo_> si
<tado> ciao! ho provato libreoffice, ma vorrei tornare al normale openoffice. disinstallato il primo e reinstallato il secondo, openoffice ha un tema che sembra win3.1! non riesco a riportarlo alla versione default che era inclusa in maverick, qualche consiglio su come fare? grazie...
<glpiana> tado, in un terminale digita: dpkg -l | grep openoffice
<glpiana> !paste | tado
<ubot-it> tado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mo_> enzotib ha finito
<mikunos> salve a tutti
<enzotib> mo_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mikunos> non riesco a leggere un dvd con il mio lettore dvd
<mikunos> come mai?
<glpiana> mikunos, dvd dati o video?
<enzotib> originale o masterizzato?
<tado> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561968/
<mo_> DI NUOVO CHE LAVORA
<mikunos> se vado su risorse e poi computer, e dopo aver fatto click su Unità CD/DVD/Blu-Ray non appare niente
<mikunos> DATI
<glpiana> tado, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-gnome
<mikunos> strano
<mikunos> non sento neanche il disco girare
<mikunos> molto strano
<glpiana> mikunos, il disco è dentro ora?
<mikunos> si
<tado> glpiana: grazie :) tutto perfetto
<glpiana> mikunos, scrivi nel terminale: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> tado, bene :)
<tado> glpiana: non avevo notato esistesse quel pacchetto
<mikunos> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> !paste | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikunos> nessun riferimento al CD
<davyde> ciao perche su Amule se imposto il limite di scaricamento sopra il 20 e do ok quando ricontrollo e' di nuovo impostato su 20?
<davyde> si e' perso il file di configurazione per caso?
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561970/
<glpiana> davyde, su amule i limiti di upload e download sono collegati, se lasci l'upload basso non va sopra determinati valori di download
<mo_> enzotib ha finito
<glpiana> mikunos, digita mount e metti su pastebin
<davyde> Grande glpiana grazie
<glpiana> mo_, digita: dpkg -l | grep cups
<edoardo> ciao
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561973/
<mo_> ok è poi?
<mikunos> niente
<glpiana> !paste | mo_
<ubot-it> mo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> mikunos, se dai eject lo sputa fuori?
<mikunos> no non lo sputa
<mikunos> il mio è educato!
<glpiana> mikunos, sì ok
<mikunos> :D
<mo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561974/
<glpiana> mikunos, se dai eject lo sputa fuori?
<edoardo> ciao ragazzi, ho un problema... in pratica non mi si apre più music download center, prima funzionava, ma adesso non più. che posso fare?
<mikunos> no non lo sputa
<glpiana> mo_, vai su sistema amministrazione stampa e vedi se elenca le stampanti
<mikunos> appare il simbolo in alto
<mikunos> ma poi non succede niente
<glpiana> mikunos, il simbolo in alto?
<mikunos> si dell'eject
<filo1234> 0.0
<glpiana> mikunos, ma che sistema hai?
<mikunos> ubuntu
<glpiana> mikunos, e allora non esiste niente in alto per l'ejct
<glpiana> *eject
<mikunos> in alto a destra appare un rettangolo grigio con il simbolo dell'eject
<filo1234> scusa ma che simbolo ha l'eject? fai una schermata
<filo1234> mikunos:
<filo1234> !paste | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mo_> si le vede!!!!
<glpiana> mikunos, no, direi di no. a meno che tu abbia installato qualche cagata, il che spiegherebbe il malfunzionamento
<glpiana> mo_, bene. dovresti essere a posto
<filo1234> !imagebin | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mo_> cosa era successo?
<glpiana> mo_, avevi disinstallato cups che è il servizio di stampa.
<glpiana> mo_, è come licenziare il cuoco e lamentarsi che il pranzo non è pronto
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/135962
<mo_> ok, ora le vedo da tutti e tre gli utent?
<mikunos> lo vedete adesso?
<mikunos> peggio di san tommaso
<mikunos> :D
<glpiana> mo_, questo ce lo dirai tu provando dagli altri utenti. ma se le vedevano prima lo faranno anche ora
<mo_> grazie mille ragazzi!!! ora mi manca solo  la rete!
<glpiana> mikunos, mai vista sta roba
<mikunos> a te non appare?
<mikunos> a me è sempre apparso
<glpiana> mikunos, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsb_release -a
<glpiana> !paste | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561980/
<glpiana> mikunos, vabbè dai, facciamola breve. cosa hai installato che riguardi i supporti rimovibili?
<mikunos> niente
<glpiana> vabbè
<mikunos> hai bisogno di altre prove di ciò che dico?
<mikunos> fidati, niente
<glpiana> mi\no no, nessuna prova. ma non avendo mai visto quel robo non posso aiutarti
<mikunos> non ho installato niente
<filo1234> mikunos: ma capita solo con quel dvd?
<mikunos> no con qualsiasi
<filo1234> o non ti legge proprio nessun cd/dvd
<mikunos> nada
<mikunos> niente
<mikunos> rien
<mikunos> nisba
<filo1234> mikunos: be allora non vede prorpio il lettore
<mikunos> ok, ma tempo fa riuscivo a vedere anche i blu ray
<mikunos> visto che è un masterizzatore blu ray
<filo1234> mikunos: hai un live cd?
<mikunos> :(
<mikunos> il live cd lo legge
<filo1234> mikunos: crecord -scanbus && cat /etc/fstab
<mikunos> al boot legge correttamente i cd
<filo1234> su pastebin
<filo1234> mikunos: si era per capire se venisse rilevato il lettore con la live
<mikunos> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/561983/
<mikunos> immaginavo
<mikunos> pare che lo veda
<mikunos> ma niente
<filo1234> mikunos: cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561986/
<filo1234> mikunos: sudo cp /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules.bk
<filo1234> mikunos: gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<filo1234> mikunos: cancella tutte le entry che vedi relative ai vari dispositivi, salva il file e riavvia
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> intendi tutti quelli che iniziano per ENV{ID_CDROM}
<filo1234> si
<mikunos> così?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/561988/
<filo1234> mikunos:  cancella ancora dalla riga 8 all 17
<mikunos> ok fatto
<filo1234> mikunos: riavvia
<pulce> ciaooo
<pulce> c'è qualcuno che sa se ubuntu 10.10 crea  dei conflitti x il collegamento con ONDA MT502HS
<pulce> ??????
<pulce> viene riconosciuta o no?
<mikunos> eccomi qua
<mikunos> niente CDROM!!
<mikunos> neanche l'icona nelle risorse computer
<mikunos> sigh
<pulce> mikunos parli con me?
<mikunos> è scomparso il Blueray!
<mikunos> parlo con filo123
<pulce> ok sorry
<mikunos> niente da fare il pc non ha più il blu ray
<mikunos> e adesso che faccio?!
<DIg> Ciao. E' possibile vedere un file mkv selezionando un audio diverso da quello preimpostato?
<overdarkm> ciao a tutti avrei un problema come mai non ho aggiornamenti di docky quando ci sono guardate in questo sito
<overdarkm> https://picchiopc.wordpress.com/2010/06/14/nuovi-assistenti-per-docky-d/
<jester-> overdarkm: perchè una stabile rimane con le versioni cin cui è uscita, altrimenti che stabile sarebbe
<overdarkm> ma non si possono scaricare e installare manualmente
<jester-> overdarkm: certo, o trovi il deb o compili a tuo rischio e pericolo di rendere il sistema ciucco
<overdarkm> ora scarico la versione aggiornata della ubuntu 9.X e vedo cosa posso fare
<overdarkm> o scaricato quella per la natty !
<OverMe> overdarkm, se poi sminchi tutto non venire a lamentarti eh
<Shin3> :D
<jester-> OverMe: mica te lo dice cosa ha sbiellato
<overdarkm> lo so ma e che voglio solo il timer
<enzotib> timer?
<overdarkm> si guarda
<overdarkm> https://picchiopc.wordpress.com/2010/06/14/nuovi-assistenti-per-docky-d/
<jester-> overdarkm: già fa pena come imitizione mac, utilità?
<Shin3> si spamma a bastia oggi
<Shin3> *bestia
<overdarkm> non capisco jester-
<jester-> overdarkm: per doky si intende il vestito osx ?
<overdarkm> no e solo una dock
<OverMe> la barra in basso
<overdarkm> ah si!
<jester-> overdarkm: mai usato osx vero?
<overdarkm> no
<jester-> ecco
<overdarkm> usato xp / 7 /ubuntu 10.04 e 10.10
<overdarkm> io cerco di usare AWN ma non ha le stesse cose di docky !
<go^> overdarkm, dici che è meglio docky di AWN ?
<go^> se si, perchè?
<overdarkm> si mancano alcune cose
<go^> tipo? io non ho mai usato docky e uso AWN da un pò
<overdarkm> io ho levato la barra di sotto quindi mi serve una configurazione che quando minimizzo qualche cosa nella barra la ve docky lo fa
<go^> beh questo lo fa anche AWN (anche se la trovo scomoda come cosa)
<overdarkm> io non o trovato questo plunig
<overdarkm> il mounter manca su AWN
<go^> mounter?
<overdarkm> si
<go^> si chiama task manager in AWN
<overdarkm> ai skype
<overdarkm> ?
<go^> no
<overdarkm> msn
<go^> si
<go^> o meglio, ho skype ma non lo uso da anni
<OverMe> eeeee
<OverMe> ndo siamo, aibbarre?
<overdarkm> in privato dammelo che ti faccio una video chiamata
<go^> overdarkm, massì tranq..guardo su youtube dopo..
<go^> tanto fra poco devo staccare perchè devo formattare il server che mi da connettività:)
<overdarkm> ok io cerco pure di AWN mi piace come apre il terminale !
<nos3ss> ciao
<nos3ss> ho bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> !chiedi | nos3ss
<ubot-it> nos3ss: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nos3ss> usavo il sistema operativo,d un tratto si è spento e non si è piu riavviato ,sono nuovo di linux la versione è ubuntu 10.04 ...non si avvia piu e per di piu sullo stesso hardisk c'è windows xp tutto con la partizione, selezionando ubuntu si carica e poi si ferma allascritta (initramfs)
<jester-> nos3ss: sei da winzoz o da cdlive
<nos3ss> sono su un altro computer
<jester-> nos3ss: serve che vieni in canale da cdlive
<nos3ss> come faccio?
<overdarkm> usando il sito della chat
<jester-> nos3ss: infili il cd e booti da cdrom
<jester-> nos3ss: poi usi firefox e la webchat
<nos3ss> non mi parte neanche da cd
<N41T> Buona sera, una domanda: Devo rinominare tipo 2000 file in questo modo Nome_$numero.* come posso fare ?
<jester-> nos3ss: sicuro che avvii il cdrom?
<overdarkm> a uno a uno N41T
<N41T> non credo dai ci sara' un mdo da riga di comando
<nos3ss> accendendo il computer mi appare il gnu grub versione 1.98 -1 ubuntu 9.....mi compare l opzione di scegliere ubuntu 2.6.32-28
<jester-> nos3ss: se non parte da cdrom sa di pc ciucco
<jester-> nos3ss: winzoz si avvia?
<nos3ss> non si avvia
<nos3ss> neache
<nos3ss> con win xp
<OverMe> allora s'è rotto qualcosa
<nos3ss> non credo
<OverMe> se non parte con niente...
<nos3ss> il computer funziona
<nos3ss> secondo me
<jester-> nos3ss: se non riesci a venire da livecd sullo stesso pc non si puo fare nulla
<nos3ss> è andato in comflitto tra win e ubuntu,ma da gnu grub si puo avviare manualmente?
<OverMe> come fa a funzionare se non funziona?
<OverMe> conflitto tra win e ubuntu??!
<nos3ss> scusami dimmi come faccio venire in livecd
<MO_> ciao come mai a volte quando spengo e riaccendo il dcomputer mi minca la barra delle finestre dove ci sono i pulsanti minimizza massimalizza e chiudi?
<nos3ss> ok ho capito come fare epoi come ti trovo?
<pie> salve a tutti
<Guest80542> sto scaricando la iso di ubuntu 10.10 una volta scaricata la devo aprire con 7zip o solo masterizzarla?
<MO_> qualcuno mi aiuta per uin problema di rete?
<jester-> Guest80542: devi masterizzarla come srivi iso
<jester-> scrivi*
<Guest80542> quindi senza passare da 7zip? per estrarre i file?
<jester-> Guest80542: yess
<Guest80542> ok grazie
<Guest80542> un altra cosa:si tratta della versione netbook posso solo provarla senza installarla vero?
<MO_> scusate mi è sparita la barra superiore delle finestre quella con il pulsante superiore inferiore e chiudi !! cosa posso/devo fare?
<jester-> MO_: tutta la barra?
<MO_> si
<jester-> !panelterset | MO_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'panelterset'
<MO_> e mi capita spesso quando spengo e riaccendo il computer è molto seccante!!!
<jester-> !panelreset | MO_
<ubot-it> MO_: Per resettare il panello alle sue impostazioni di defaults, scrivere questo nel terminale: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel  - Vedere anche !gnomereset per resettare interamente gnome
<MO_> ubot-it non funziona!
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'non funziona!'
<jester-> !gnomereset | MO_
<ubot-it> MO_: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private e riavviare la sessione
<MO_> niente non funziona
<OverMe> -.-
<nos3ss> overme
<OverMe> eh
<nos3ss> metto il cd dentro il computer
<nos3ss> ed entro in cd live?
<nos3ss> giusto?
<OverMe> si
<mo_> ciao qualcuno che mi auita per un lacie?
<ErVito> !qualcuno | mo_
<ubot-it> mo_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nos3ss> si sta caricando ubuntu ...adesso che devo fare?
<mo_> non riesco ad aprire i file che si trovano su un disco esterno direttamente dal menu file di alcuni programmi!!! cosa devo fare?
<nos3ss> adesso mi sta chiedendo se voglio provarlo o installarlo
<ErVito> mo_: tutti i dischi (se montati in automatico, se no c'è da smanottare) vengono montati in /media/<NOMEDISCO>
<ErVito> a questo path devi fare riferimento per aprirli
<nos3ss> over me
<ErVito> mo_: ci sei fin qua? O proprio non li trovavi?
<nos3ss> scusami lo devoristallare???
<ErVito> !tab | nos3ss
<ubot-it> nos3ss: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<mo_> ervito no sotto media non cè un bel niente!
<OverMe> nos3ss, no
<mo_> anzi c'è solo l'unità floppy
<ErVito> mo_: allora devi smanottare me aggiungere a fstab mtab e sticazb i fischi
<ErVito> dischi*
<nos3ss> OverMe mi da l opzione installa o prova
<ErVito> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<OverMe> se non lo devi installare sarà l'altra
<mo_> ervito non capisco
<ErVito> mo_: devi far riconoscere al sistema il disco, il quale lo monterà ogni volta che lo collegherai
<ErVito> !mtab
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mtab'
<mo_> ervito cosa devo fare per piacere?
<nos3ss> adesso come faccio riparare il mio ubuntu?
<nos3ss> OverMe aiutami ti prego
<ErVito> nos3ss: l'è andà
<nos3ss> ErVito mi puoi aiutare tu?
<ErVito> nos3ss: non conosco il problema, puoi riassumere?
<mo_> ervito cosa devo fare per collegare il lacie?
<nos3ss> ti spiego...io mio ubuntu 10.04 si è bloccato
<ErVito> mo_: allora, segui questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Fstab?action=show&redirect=Fstab
<nos3ss> ho un notebook che sullo stesso hardisk c era sia windows xp e ubuntu ...con la sua partizione
<ErVito> ed edita il file /etc/fstab con l'uuid del tuo disco, non saprei che altro suggerirti
<nos3ss> non parte ne windows e neppure ubuntu allora ho inserito il cd d istallazione di ubuntu ed sono su prova ubuntu per essere in cdlive
<ErVito> se non parte winzoz... ;D
<ErVito> nos3ss: voglio dire...non ti parte un tubazzo? Schermo nero?
<nos3ss> si il problema che su ubuntu ho il mondo....perche usavo piu ubuntu che winz
<nos3ss> imiframs
<jester-> nos3ss: sei da cdlive?
<nos3ss> si sonmo in cd live
<ErVito> jester-: si smanotta il grubbo?
<jester-> nos3ss: terminale, dai sudo fdisk -l e incolla nel pastebin
<mikunos> ragazzi mi trovo nei guai! Il mio Masterizzatore Blu Ray non è più accessibile dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento del sistema operativo. Cosa posso fare? Il sistema lo vede ma non me lo fa usare. Come devo fare?
<jester-> !paste | nos3ss
<ubot-it> nos3ss: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mo_> ervito sato leggendo ma non ci capisco niente
<nos3ss> ubottu-it non riesco a seguriti
<ubottu-it> nos3ss: Error: "non" is not a valid command.
<mo_> ERVITO SCUSAMI MA NON CAPISCO COSA DEVO FARE
<jester-> nos3ss: apri un terminale
<nos3ss> jester-
<ErVito> mo_: wait a moment
<nos3ss> aperto il terminale
<jester-> nos3ss: scrivi sudo fdisk -l e da enter
<mo_> ervito ti aspetto grazie
<nos3ss> jester-
<nos3ss> mi da comando nout found
<jester-> nos3ss: vai qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/ metti un nick incolla e pigia paste poi incolli qui  il link alla pagina
<ErVito> mo_: dai questo comando
<ErVito> cat /etc/fstab >file && sudo blkid >>file
<jester-> nos3ss: scrivi sudo fdisk -l scrivi bene o copia incolla da qui
<ErVito> ti creerà un file con nome "file" che devi passarmi su
<ErVito> !pastebin | mo_
<ubot-it> mo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mo_> OK MA DOVE Lho trovo il file?
<mikunos> cosa posso fare?
<ErVito> mo_: nella posizione in cui sei col terminale (se vuoi vederla echo $PWD)
<mo_> scusa ma no capisco
<nos3ss> jester- ok..mi da usage
<mikunos> lshw mi trova il masterizzatore ma nelle risorse del computer non c'è!
<mikunos> che devo fare?
<ErVito> mo_: sei in /home/giovanni/Scrivania, allora lo trovi sulla scrivania
<ErVito> mo_: sei in /pippo/pluto/paperino/alla/casa/in/montagna/di/topolino
<ErVito> e allora lo troverai lì :D
<mo_> EHM COME FACCIO A SAPERE DOVE SONO?
<ErVito> _-_
<ErVito> echo $PWD
<jester-> nos3ss:  sudo fdisk -l è cosi difficile da scrivere? -l è -elle
<ErVito> mo_: digita "echo $PWD" e otterrai la risposta
<N41T> rega qualcuno sa come rinnominare piu file insieme in qualche modo? o da riga di comando pls?
<mo_> ho visto ma non trovo nessun file nell aposziuone dove sono!!!!
<nos3ss> premettendo che sono su cd live .con un altro computer .mi trovo sul terminale avendo scritto sudo fdisk -1 ,(premettendo che ilmio ubuntu si è inchiodato!!!!)senza un valido motivo.
<jester-> nos3ss: se non usi la live dal cd interessato si perde tempo e basta
<jester-> da pc interessato*
<ErVito> mo_: hai dato il comando di prima??
<ErVito> cat /etc/fstab >file && sudo blkid >>file
<nos3ss> jester- mi spiego meglio
<nos3ss> non sono capace di andare in live
<mo_> ervito ci sono http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562082/
<jester-> nos3ss: come lo hai installato il sistema? sara mica dentro a winzoz con wubi?
<nos3ss> ti sto scrivendo da un altro computer ed ho l atro computer davanti a me
<jester-> nos3ss: si dovrebbero fare operazioni da live sul pc in questione
<nos3ss> non ho wubi....ho inserito il cd all avvio del bios ubuntu ed ho il sistema operativo ubuntu
<jester-> nos3ss: allora inserisci lo stesso cd vai in prova sistema e vieni qui
<mo_> ervito attendo notizie
<jester-> mo_: cat /etc/fstab e incolla nel paste
<jester-> mo_: poi sudo blkid e incolla pure
<nos3ss> jester- vengo li tramite irc?
<mo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562084/
<mo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562085/
<mo_> signori aspetto
<jester-> mo_: sta su sda1 il sistema?
<jester-> mo_: è su partizione o dentro a win
<mo_> jester scusa ma non capisco come mi hai chiesto!
<jester-> mo_: ubuntu l'hai installata dentro a winzoz?
<mo_> è solo qua ' è solo ubuntu, peròè altri due coimputer collegati al lacie sono wind
<jester-> o su una partizione separata
<nos3ss> jester-
<nos3ss> sono in prova sistema
<mo_> ho tre computer, il primo con ubuntu il secondo con win xp e il terzo con win 7
<jester-> !webchat | nos3ss
<ubot-it> nos3ss: Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<mo_> jester ti ho risposto?
<jester-> mo_: esattamente il problema qual'è
<nos3ss> ubottu-it ...finalmernte una che è stato chiaro
<ubottu-it> nos3ss: Error: "...finalmernte" is not a valid command.
<ErVito> mo_: sudo fdisk -l
<ErVito> jester-: disco non riconosciuto
<jester-> ErVito: = disco a escort o partizioni strane
<ErVito> mo_: sudo fdisk -l
<mo_> ervito fatto
<mo_> devo fare paste?
<ErVito> jaja
<nos3ss> porca mi seria perfino il disco immagine si è bloccato
<mo_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562087/
<jester-> vede solo sda l'altro lè mort
<mo_> ervit oaspetto
<ErVito> mo_: te sentì la sentenza?
<ErVito> xd
<jester-> mo_: controlla le tubature del disco, se è alimentato e collegato bene al sata
<ErVito> mo_: 18:32 < jester-> vede solo sda l'altro lè mort
<jester-> mo_: al boot il bios lo vede?
<jester-> penso di no
<mo_> come come parlate in semplicese per favore
<jester-> mo_: i casi sono due: 1) collegato male 2) lo puoi portare in discarica
<nos3ss> ubottu-it non mi fa entrare tramite webchat freenode
<ubottu-it> nos3ss: Error: "non" is not a valid command.
<nos3ss> in questo canale
<jester-> mo_: quando accendi il pc nella schermata bios lo vede?
<nos3ss> jester-
<mo_> ragazzi sara collegato male perchè io i dati li vedo tutti, da tuttu e tre i computer!
<mo_> si certo il computer con ubuntu va perfettamnete ci sto lavorando sopra adesso con voi !!
<jester-> nos3ss: devi usare firefox, c'è anche scritto e va che ubot-it è solo un bot che risponde ai comandi
<jester-> mo_: ma che hd è
<jester-> e dove sta
<nos3ss> sono nella pagima iniziale di webchat
<nos3ss> ho messo il mio nome  e il canale #ubuntu-it
<jester-> nos3ss: metti un nick le lettere
<mo_> allora è un lacie ed è collegato come un nas, cioè con un cavo rj45 mi pare che si chiami
<jester-> mo_: allora è in rete, te l+ instalà samba?
<jester-> mo_: e anche system-config-samba che userai per fare la condivisione?
<mo_> si è in rete, ehm si samba dovrebbe esserci come faccio a capirlo? cos significa system-config-samba?
<jester-> mo_: significa che devi installare entrambi i pacchetti, mi pare chiaro
<federico> ciao
<mo_> come devo fare a installare entrambi i pacchetti?
<federico> jester-: eccomi sono nos3ss
<jester-> mo_: da synapic, li cerchi per nome e li installi
<mo_> synaptic è ubuntu software center??
<jester-> federico: terminale dai sudo fdisk -l e incolla nel paste
<jester-> mo_: lasasta software center che è una minchiata usa amministrazione/gestore pacchetti
<federico> ho scritto paste
<jester-> !apste | federico
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'apste'
<mo_> SAMBA PENSO CHE SIA GIÀ INSTALLATO IN gestori pacchetit è di colore verde
<jester-> !paste | federico
<ubot-it> federico: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> mo_: installa system-config-samba
<mo_> system-config-samba è verde pure quello!
<federico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> mo_: e non è che nel lacie devi fare qualche settaggio per caso?
<mo_> la cartella che voglio vedere nel dashboard del lacie è: Condivisione pubblica OpenShare
<mo_> quidi penso che sia già apposto oppure sbaglio?
<federico> jester-:
<mikunos> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano a configurare il mio Masterizzatore? :(
<jester-> federico: lo incolli sto output nel pastebin o no
<mikunos> Ubuntu non lo mostra più tra le risorse
<mo_> jester non molliamo adesso che siamo a un bel punto per piacere
<mikunos> cosa faccio?
<federico> jester-:  come faccio incollare il mio fdisk - l sul paste?
<jester-> mo_: hai installato il config?
<mo_> il config samba si è verde!
<jester-> federico: lo selezioni come in msoffice , destro, copia e incolli sul sito
<mo_> jester nel pastre non posso farti vedere le immagini?
<jester-> mo_: amministrazine/samba
<jester-> aprilo
<mo_> si aperto
<jester-> mo_: aggiungi una condivisione giusto per mettere in moto samba
<mo_> si mi chiede directory e quant'altro
<jester-> mo_: fai
<mikunos> :(
<mo_> aspetto dimmi
<federico> jester-:  ...sono sul terminale ho scritto sudo fdisk-l ...il terminale lampeggia e mi scrive fdisk (opzional)<disk< change partition table altri fdisk poi mi da una serie di apzioni b c h u v c
<jester-> mo_: esplora e vai a prendere la cartella pubblica
<mikunos> niente da fare
<federico> ma non capisco come faccio incollare il paste su paste
<mikunos> non riesco a risolvere il problema da solo
<jester-> federico: azzo spazio dopo fdisk
<mo_> jester non la vedo da qua la cartella pubblica, faccio esplora ma non mi permette di navigare li !!!!
<jester-> mo_: come no esplora e si nella home
<jester-> federico: sudo    fdisk    -l
<mo_> jester non lo vedo!!
<jester-> mo_: in accesso setta il tuo user
<federico> sudo fdisk-l
<jester-> federico: va bè, comunque trolli male
<onebitxajax> ciao mi serve una mano
<onebitxajax> mi si e' incasinato il pc
<onebitxajax> la risoluzione del monitor non va oltre ix
<onebitxajax> che devo fare??
<mo_> jester ho settato il mio user in accesso oras cosa faccio?
<federico> mi da un altra cosa adesso
<onebitxajax> i 640x480
<jester-> mo_: torna indietro e pigia esplora
<mo_> poi
<jester-> cosa vedi
<mo_> vedo home e i tre utenti del mio computer
<jester-> mo_: entra nella dir del tuo utente
<jester-> quello che sti usando adesso
<jester->  e setta PUbblica
<mo_> si sono dentro
<mo_> non sono capace cosa devo fare?
<jester-> mo_: le vedi le cartelle?
<mo_> si le vedo
<jester-> mo_: la cartella pUbblici c'è
<federico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mo_> si c'è pubblici
<jester-> mo_: vacci sopra
<federico> je
<mo_> ok
<federico> jester-:  te lo messo in pastebin
<mo_> sono sopra
<jester-> federico: la url
<jester-> mo_: dai ok sotto
<mo_> ok fatto
<federico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562104/
<jester-> mo_: spunta visibile
<mo_> dfeve essere flaggato visibile oppure no?
<federico> jester-:
<federico> vista?
<jester-> federico: sudo   fdisk    -l
<mo_> jester deve avere il flag il pulsante visibile?
<jester-> mo_: si
<mo_> ok poi
<jester-> mo_: guarda in nutilus/rete se vede il disco
<federico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mo_> devo vedere la cartella Pubblici? si la cartella pubblici la vedo in nautilus
<jester-> mo_: frega niente della cartella, vedi se la rete vede il lacie
<federico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562105/
<jester-> federico: alleluia
<mo_> jester certo che la vedo la rete da sempre la vedo
<jester-> federico: apri un terminale
<jester-> mo_: c'è il disco o no
<jester-> mo_: il disco ha un ip?
<mo_> certo che c'è ma anche prima c'era da quando ho ubuntu che c'è il disco!!
<jester-> mo_: allora dove sta il problema
<mo_> si il disco ha un ip e io lo conosco anche
<federico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562105/
<jester-> da li devi accedere
<mo_> jester come faccio aspiergart i è una cosa talmente semplice!!
<jester-> federico: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<federico> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562105/
<jester-> mo_: se vedi il disco lacie e ci accedi dalla lan il problema qual'è
<mo_> io il mio lacie lo vedo da ubuntu ma lo vedo entrando dal nautilus, il mio problema è che io voglio riuscire ad entrare nel lacie tramite il menu apri dei programmi, per me è fondamentale
<ErVito> _-_
<federico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ErVito> barabba macellaio
<jester-> mo_: penso ti serva nfs
<jester-> mo_: ma è un po un casino
<jester-> mo_: se fai un segnalibro in nautilus?
<federico> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562114/
<mo_> ti spiego io devo aprire un programma da ubuntu (e ci riesco) poi devo fare file apri( e ci risco) poi da quel punto sono bloccato non vedo il lacie, non c'è ne sotto media ne sotto nient'altro
<jester-> federico: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<mikunos> un aiutino?
<mo_> jester sono riuscito a spiegarmi?
<federico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<federico> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562115/
<jester-> mo_: si ma per avere il disco e tutte le eventuali partizioni montate al boot con tanto di icona devi usare nfs
<mo_> nfs? cos aè?
<jester-> federico: sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<jester-> !nfs | mo_
<ubot-it> mo_: nfs is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Nfs
<mikunos> come devo fare per far riconoscere il mio lettore dvd a ubuntu?
<jester-> mikunos: se sano e collegato bene lo vede da solo
<mikunos> jester- lo vedeva
<mikunos> adesso non più
<jester-> mikunos: non ricordo il driver
<federico> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562116/
<mikunos> ti serve il nome del driver?
<jester-> mikunos: il modulo
<jester-> da varicare
<jester-> caricare*
<jester-> federico: sudo umount /dev/sda5
<mo_> ninetew jester mi arrendo
<mo_> niente jester mi arrendoo !!!
<mikunos> ma serve un modulo kernel jester-
<mikunos> ?
<jester-> mo_: puoi fare un segnalibro in nautilus
<federico> jester-:  not mounted
<federico> mi ha scritto
<mo_> spiegami coe devo fare per fare un segnalibro
<jester-> mikunos: a tutto serve un modulo (driver) per funzare, se prima andava ed ora non piu niente di piu facile che non carichi il modulo, prova a partire col kernel precedente
<mikunos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562120/
<jester-> mo_: vai nel lacie e poi come un firefox clicchi segnalibiri e aggiungi
<jester-> federico: sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<mo_> fatto aggiuhto segnalibro
<jester-> mo_: quindi da li accedi
<federico> jester-:  permession denied durante l apertura    ..... serve accesso di tipo r/w al file sistem
<mo_> si
<jester-> michelefreschi: sembra in funzione il coso mettici un cd
<mo_> jester si accedo
<jester-> federico: sudo umount /dev/sda5  che dice
<jester-> mo_: e non va bene?
<federico> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<federico> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562125/
<mo_> jester, ma scusa ti ho detto che per me è fondamentale accedere dal menu del programma,!!! se sai come fare dimmelo devo fare file apri e poi non ho niente del disco di rete!!!!
<jester-> federico: ti passo dei comandi che copi e incolli nel terminale
<federico> ok
<jester-> federico: rreciso nè
<federico> ok
<mo_> windows fara pure schifo ma faccio file apri e lui mi vede la rete, penso che sia la cosa piu stupida al mondo e non capisco come mail linux ubuntu non la fa, so anche io dopo che tutti usano windows!!
<jester-> federico: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<jester-> federico: quando hai fatto dai ok
<federico> ok
<jester-> federico: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<mo_> jester mi segui?
<federico> ok
<jester-> mo_: eh
<jester-> federico: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<federico> ok
<jester-> federico: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<federico> ok
<jester-> federico: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<federico> ok
<jester-> federico: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> federico: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> mo_: ??
<federico> ok
<jester-> michelefreschi: lo hai messo il cd?
<jester-> federico: cosa asta facendo
<federico> niente
<Kernel> ciao
<federico> lampeggia il cursore
<jester-> federico: sudo apt-get update cosa fa
<Kernel> ciao jester-
<federico> niente jester-
<jester-> federico: hai prompt # o $ nel terminale
<jester-> cià Kernel
<Kernel> filo non rilogga?
<federico> jester-:  la esse
<Kernel> mi piacerebbe entrare con il mio nick..
<jester-> Kernel: dipende dalla faiga che trova per strada
<federico> il dollaro
<jester-> federico: allora non hai dato i comandi o ha dato errore
<jester-> federico: famo una cosa altrimenti viene natale, vai in installazione
<federico> jester-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562130/
<jester-> spe
<onebitxajax> gente mi serve aiuto
<onebitxajax> ho tutto xorg distrutto e non so perche
<jester-> federico: come fai ad avere i comandi in sequenza nel terminale
<federico> ho fatto copia incolla
<onebitxajax> http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2934/schermatai.png
<onebitxajax> datemi una mano
<onebitxajax> ho provato sudo X -configure
<jester-> federico: li hai copiati tutti prima di dare enter?
<federico> si jester-
<federico> provo a ciudere il terminale ed riaprirlo e ricopiare tutto cio che mi hai scritto?
<jester-> federico: secondo me trolli
<federico> trolli???
<federico> che cosa vuol dire?
<jester-> federico: andavano dati uno per volta
<federico> li ho dati uno per volta
<jester-> federico: trolli = prendere per i fondelli
<federico> ma figurati....ho copiato da qua e li ho messi li con paste del tasto destro
<federico> del mouse
<jester-> federico: lo strano è che non da errori e non va in chroot
<federico> riprovo?
<jester-> altrimenti avresti #
<federico> ho fatto come mi hai detto
<jester-> federico: vai in istalla il sistema va
<jester-> o viene natale
<federico> spengo e rilancio il disco???
<jester-> federico: prima fai sudo umount /dev/sda5
<jester-> federico: sei con la live o no
<federico> si sono qua con il computer
<federico> che non va ho lanciato il disco ho messo prova il sistema operativo ho aperto il terminale
<federico> ho messo i comandi
<federico> che mi hai riferito
<jester-> federico: ce l'hai l'icona intalla sul desk o no
<federico> si ho l icona installa ubuntu 10.10
<federico> sul destop
<jester-> federico: cliccala arriva la partizionamento
<jester-> al*
<federico> prima avevo ubuntu 10.04
<federico> io sto installando jester-
<jester-> federico: sei al partizionamento o no
<jester-> federico: devi scegliere mnuale
<jester-> manuale*
<federico> non mi ha dato il manuale
<jester-> federico: ti da la scelta come arrivi
<onebitxajax> mmmmm
<jester-> se fai in uato ti pialla xp
<onebitxajax> secondo me jester- si spara un colpo in testa LOL
<federico> io schiacciato il pulsante a vanti
<jester-> onebitxajax: secondo me trolla
<jester-> federico: torna indietro alla prima schermata di selta partizionamento
<jester-> ti da sutomatico usa l'intero disco e manuale
<federico> secondo te sto qua a perdere tempo dietro a un sistema operativo che era sempre in palla???
<federico> solo perche mi piacerebbe salvare i miei file....altrimenti lo avevo gia ormattato
<onebitxajax> ma quale dei due windows o ubuntu?
<jester-> federico: non te l'ha ordinato il dottore e winzoz ha la schermata palla piu carina bella blu
<jester-> federico: se continui cosi pialli tutto
<jester-> se non ascolti che che ce possiamo fà
<federico> mi uscito la finetsra preparazione all installazione con kle sue raccomandazioni ed è liche non fa niente
<jester-> federico: riavvia la baracca va prima che pialli anche xp e poi la colpa è mia
<federico> cosa devo fare?
<jester-> pigia il reset
<federico> reset?
<federico> tolgo la scossa
<federico> e in palla?
<federico> è in palla
<nos3ss> non fa piu niente
<nos3ss> io spengo jester-
<nos3ss> oilaaa
<nos3ss> jester-
<nos3ss> help
<jester-> nos3ss: cu fu
<alessandro_> buona sera a tutti
<alessandro_> io ho un problema con vlc
<alessandro_> praticamente non mi apre i dvd originali
<alessandro_> ho ubuntu 10.10
<onebitxajax> jester- me dai una zampa per cortesia
<onebitxajax> http://pastebin.com/7xX1e3y3
<onebitxajax> questo e' il xorg.conf non riesco a risistemare la risuluzione
<jester-> onebitxajax: che nvidia hai
<onebitxajax> come posso saperlo? comunque nella ricerca dell'hardware mi dice di installare la 173
<alessandro_> cosa posso fare per vedere un dvd
<onebitxajax> jester-: mi riconosce i driver propietari di nvidia versione 173
<jester-> onebitxajax: l'è bela vegia allora. lspci | grep -i vga
<onebitxajax> andava tutto bene
<onebitxajax> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<jester-> onebitxajax: e hai messo i consigliati? video altrettanto vecchio?
<alessandro_> nessuno potrebbe darmi questo consiglio?
<jester-> alessandro_: lo infili
<onebitxajax> no lg lcd Flatron L1919S
<jester-> onebitxajax: che driver hai installato
<alessandro_> ma non parte
<onebitxajax> ma adesso che mi fai pensare ieri mstavo per vendere il monitor CRT e l'ho messo per provarlo se funzionava forse per questo?
<jester-> alessandro_: non ti esce la finestra con richiesta di quale client usare?
<onebitxajax> Driver grafici proprietari con accelerazione 3D per schede nVidia. versione 173
<jester-> onebitxajax: ok spe
<alessandro_> si e scelgo vlc
<onebitxajax> jester-:ok
<alessandro_> ma quando do il play non parte il dvd
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> onebitxajax: fai una copia del tuo e poi fallo diventare cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/562145/
<onebitxajax> alessandro_: scusate se dico una robaccia. ma hai provato questa guida? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari?action=show&redirect=CodecAudioVideoProprietari
<onebitxajax> ok jester
<alessandro_> ma legge i dvd protetti?
<jester-> alessandro_: protetti in che senso
<alessandro_> ho dvd originali
<Peace-> alessandro_: 1 hai provato vlc?
<alessandro_> penso siano protetti
<Peace-> alessandro_: 2 hai messo il restricted extras?
<onebitxajax> jester-: fatto
<alessandro_> no
<jester-> onebitxajax: vedm che succede sudo service gdm restart
<alessandro_> che cos'è  restricted extras
<onebitxajax> ma si chiude anche questa chat diamine
<alessandro_> ?
<onebitxajax> come si chiama l'irc su shel?
<Peace-> alessandro_: usa vlc
<Peace-> alessandro_: prova
<roxdragon> irssi
<onebitxajax> ok
<jester-> onebitxajax: e che ci metti a a rientrare
<roxdragon> ahha
<alessandro_> con vlc non  mi parte il dvd
<Peace-> alessandro_: in che senso non parte?
<alessandro_> il video non si vede
<alessandro_> no posso far niente allora
<Peace-> alessandro_: ma senti spetta un sec
<Peace-> che recupero un dvc
<Peace-> dvd
<alessandro_> secondo me ci sono dei blocchi
<onebitxajax> ciao rieccomi
<onebitxajax> sono con irssi
<jester-> alura?
<onebitxajax> anche se e' testuale mi piace :D
<alessandro_> la versione di vlc è 1.1.14
<onebitxajax> nada
<onebitxajax> jester-: mi torna lo schermo 640x480
<onebitxajax> jester-: non cambia niente
<alessandro_> è la versione che ha problemi?
<jester-> onebitxajax: prova a installare il current
<Peace-> alessandro_:
<jester-> che con la 520 mi pare funzi
<onebitxajax> jester-: il current di cosa?
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo apt-get installa nvidia-current
<onebitxajax> ah ok
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<alessandro_> si dimmi  Peace
<jester-> onebitxajax: se non va fai presto a toglierlo e a rimettere e panso servano i refresh
<Peace-> alessandro_: ecco un dvd protetto http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktoppf1627
<onebitxajax> jester-: io non so perche e' successo. andava tutto bene.
<onebitxajax> jester-: puo essere il monitor crt che l'ho attaccato per provare?
<jester-> onebitxajax: non penso se adesso hai lcd
<jester-> onebitxajax: guarda nella home se hai un file nascosto riferito a nvidia
<onebitxajax> jester-: ora sta scaricando, dopo aver installato che devo fare il reboot?
<alessandro_> Peace da cosa lo vedo da quel link?
<jester-> onebitxajax: .nvidiasticazzrc o simile
<jester-> onebitxajax: se c'è cancellalo e poi rebbota
<onebitxajax> jester-: si ce
<onebitxajax> jester-: lo cancello appena finisce l'installazione giusto?
<jester-> onebitxajax: segalo
<jester-> anche prima
<onebitxajax> jester-: mitragliato a mortw
<onebitxajax> morte*
<alessandro_> uso un'altro player allora
<jester-> onebitxajax: poi riavvia
<onebitxajax> jester-: ok sto aspettando che finisca l'install
<onebitxajax> jester-: cmq grazie per il tempo :D
<alessandro_> Peace c'è un player che legge i dvd oltre a vlc?
<Peace-> !dvd | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<onebitxajax> jester-: domanda stupida e se non dovesse funzionare nemmeno cosi?
<onebitxajax> ok reboot a dopos
<jester-> onebitxajax: comincia a riavviare
<aspitec> sera, ho bisogno di aiuto ne riconfigurare grub. ho 3 partizioni sda1 win, sda2 ubuntu, sda3 ubuntu. non riesco a configurare bene sto grub ovvero mi esce una lista infinita di ubuntu ,facendo l update-grub2  mi dice che ha trovato pure vista ma quando avvio non lo veo nel menu
<onebitxajax> jester-: il bianco piu totale
<onebitxajax> jester-: una cosa impressionante
<jester-> aspitec: non hai tre partizioni ma 3 kernel installati sulla stessa
<jester-> onebitxajax: rimetti quello di prima
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo apt-get install nvidia-quamcheè
<aspitec> ovvero? jester- , come risolvo?
<onebitxajax> jester-: ok
<jester-> aspitec: disinstallando i kernel che non ti piacciono ma tienine almeno 2
<aspitec> si ma il problema è che non vedo vista, e il file grub.cfg non riporta il menu che vedo all avvio
<onebitxajax> jester-: non ce nessun paccketto quamcheè
<jester-> onebitxajax: avvia in recovery e vai in failsafex e poi rimetti il consigliato
<onebitxajax> jester-: mi ricordo il nome e' il nvidia-173
<onebitxajax> jester-: ma failsafex mi manda in ambiente grafico?
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<onebitxajax> niente mi dice e' gia alla versione piu recente
<onebitxajax> sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-173?
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-current
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo apt-get installa --reinstall nvidia-173
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> riusciranno i nostri eroi a risistemare sto benedetto ubuntu ? :D
<onebitxajax> ma lo sai che lo sto facendo tutto da terminale? ricopio a memoria il comando e lo riscrivo su tty1 :D
<onebitxajax> ho 3  schermate apere f1 f2 f3 :D
<onebitxajax> jester-: fatto rebooto?
<jester-> ya
<onebitxajax> a dopos :D
<onebitxajax> jester-: nada
<onebitxajax> schermo bianco
<jester-> onebitxajax: sempre bassa?
<onebitxajax> jester-: come prima con nvidia-current
<jester-> onebitxajax: avvia in recovery falsafex
<onebitxajax> ok a dopos
<onebitxajax> eccomi
<onebitxajax> jester-: ora va a pieno schermo
<onebitxajax> va benissimo
<jester-> onebitxajax: da failsafe?
<onebitxajax> si
<onebitxajax> cioe sono ora in failsafe e va benissimo
<jester-> onebitxajax: sta usando il driver open
<jester-> onebitxajax: fa vedere xorg.conf
<jester-> onebitxajax: e pure dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<onebitxajax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562164/
<jester-> onebitxajax: che casott
<onebitxajax> non ho nessun xorg.conf
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo dpkg -l purge  nvidia-173  nvidia-common
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo apt-get install  nvidia-173
<onebitxajax> jester-: Nessun pacchetto corrispondente a purge
<jester-> onebitxajax: --purge scusa
<onebitxajax> dpkg: azioni -P (--purge) e -l (--list) in conflitto
<onebitxajax> hai messo una -l di troppo forse ;)
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo dpkg  --purge  nvidia-173  nvidia-common
<onebitxajax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562166/
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo apt-get install  nvidia-173
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> onebitxajax: X maiuscolo
<onebitxajax> jester-: e' vuoto
<jester-> onebitxajax: incollaci http://paste.ubuntu.com/562167/
<onebitxajax> ok
<jester-> salva e riavvia
<onebitxajax> a dopos
<onebitxajax> jester-: allora siamo tornati dal punto di partenza
<onebitxajax> 640x480
<jester-> onebitxajax: sempre bassa
<jester-> ?
<onebitxajax> cosa intendi con bassa?
<jester-> onebitxajax: servono i refresh go bele che vist
<onebitxajax> jester-: spiegati meglio
<michelefreschi> come imposto dominio della LAN? e nome del PC in LAN?
<jester-> spe
<onebitxajax> michelefreschi: questa la so io ifconfig ip
<onebitxajax> no aspe ho detto una cavolata
<onebitxajax> ho letto adesso la domanda... non la so .scusa
<jester-> onebitxajax: che risoluzione vorresti
<onebitxajax> non so almeno un 1024
<michelefreschi> onebitxajax: grazie lo stesso
<jester-> onebitxajax: quanti mignoli è il video
<onebitxajax> jester-: mignoli? non so sincramente
<michelefreschi> doverbbe centrare samba, ma sulla guida non c'ho capito molto
<jester-> onebitxajax: pollici 17 19 ...?
<onebitxajax> 19
<jester-> onebitxajax: lcd?
<onebitxajax> si
<onebitxajax> LG flatron l1919s
<jester-> onebitxajax: fai xorg.conf cosi http://paste.ubuntu.com/562175/
<onebitxajax> flatron lg 1919s
<onebitxajax> http://www.ciao.co.uk/Productinformation/LG_L1919S__6495617
<onebitxajax> fatto
<onebitxajax> jester-: da dove hai pescato le linee in piu ce un calcolatore ho hai fatto da solo?
<jester-> onebitxajax: fa vedere dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<onebitxajax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562177/
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo service gdm restart
<onebitxajax> jester-: e' andato in riavvio
<onebitxajax> ma si e' fermato
<jester-> onebitxajax: riavvia tutta la baracca
<onebitxajax> sulla scritta ckecking battery state ma io non ho nessuna batteria
<onebitxajax> eh hai ragione e' una baracca
<gianlu90> non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo del mio portatile
<onebitxajax> jester-: stavolta nemmeno gdm e' partito mi ha riportato subito alla shell
<gianlu90> ki mi aiuta???
<gianlu90> non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo del mio portatile
<onebitxajax> jester-: non so sto pensando di formattare e riinstallare tutto da zero
<ErVito> !kappa | gianlu90
<ubot-it> gianlu90: www.nokappa.it
<onebitxajax> jester-: anche se mi sembra impossibile
<jester-> onebitxajax: ho un pc stessa scheda e funza spe che ti passo xorg.conf
<onebitxajax> ora sono da terminale puro
<onebitxajax> jester-: se me la uppi da qualche parte che faccio wget
<onebitxajax> jester-: il bello che fino ad ieri funzionava anche a me alla grande non so che cavolo e' successo
<onebitxajax> jester-: uppalo pure su pastebin me la cavo con il terminale
<onebitxajax> scarico la pagina e poi cancello quello che non serve
<jester-> onebitxajax: prova wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/xorg.conf
<onebitxajax> mannaggai me la devo ricordare tutto il il link a memoria eh :))
<onebitxajax> yeeeeeeeeee me lo son scritto a memora ma a 3 passi :D
<onebitxajax> jester-: fatto copiato faccio il sudo gdm restart?
<jester-> onebitxajax: copialo
<jester-> onebitxajax: prova col restart
<onebitxajax> jester-: Feiled to aquire org.gnome.DesctopManager
<jester-> onebitxajax: merd
<onebitxajax> riavvio il sistema?
<jester-> rimetti il quello di prima e poi al posto di nvidia ci scrivi nouveau
<onebitxajax> aspe
<jester-> onebitxajax: riavvai prima dai
<jester-> riavvia*
<onebitxajax> merda e me lo dici adesso dopo che ho fatto 1000 comandi :D
<onebitxajax> aspetta lo rimetto epoi riavvio
<onebitxajax> jester-: comunque hp trovato un xorg.conf.backup con tutti o valori di tutti i schermi possibili dal 640x480 al 1600...
<jester-> onebitxajax: provalo che io vado a cena
<onebitxajax> buhahahah
<onebitxajax> bella ok
<onebitxajax> a dopos
<gianlu90> nn riesco a regolare la luminosità del mio acer extensa 5635z
<gianlu90> qualcuno dovrà aiutarmi prima o poi...no?
<ErVito> se qualcuno SA come aiutarti xD
<SiBeeCee> ciao gianlu90 !!
<gianlu90> ciao..
<SiBeeCee> Buona sera, a tutti, che cosa è successo?
<gianlu90> nn riesco a regolare la luminosità del mio acer extensa 5635z
<SiBeeCee> Non ci riesco neanche io con il mio computer, dovresti provare a leggere le istruzioni :-)
<gianlu90> si usano le scorciatoie da tastiera..
<gianlu90> ma nn funzionano
<gianlu90> cioè dice ke si sta abbassando la luminosità
<gianlu90> ma non cambia niente
<SiBeeCee> Non so cosa dirti gianlu90, mi dispiace :-(
<gianlu90> okk
 * SiBeeCee Buona sera a tutti !! :-) 
<Panaclerio_> ho problemi con calc. si impalla continuamente se faccio operazioni copia incolla ect. Sono circa 12000 righe, ma su calc portable su windows non fa una piega e su ubuntu è una rogna.
<K99Brain> calc?
<enzotib> K99Brain: oo calc
<K99Brain> aaahhh
<K99Brain> credevo il gcalctool
 * K99Brain immaginava Panaclerio_ che incolla 12000 righe di conti sulla calcolatrice di gnome
<Sonic86> salve vorrei sapere come cambiare la schermata di login su ubuntu 10.04
<Angelo> ciao
<Angelo> ciao nico hai un secondo per un problemino relativo ad un gioco?
<Angelo> il problema in pratica è che  giocando con alien arena  se per un qualsiasi motivo cade la connessione o chiude un server  non si riesce ad uscire dall'applicazione
<Angelo> chi sà spiegarmi come  killare un applicazione per favore?
<Neo_> Angelo puoi da terminale usare il comando "killall nomeapplicazione"
<Neo_> oppure dal monitor di sistema, nell'elenco processi, clicchi sul processo che ti interessa col tasto destro del mouse e clicchi su "Uccidi processo"
<Angelo> neo il problema  sostanzialemente è che  rimango freezzarto in  quella finestra
<Angelo> non posso usare nemmeno la barra  sup di ubuntu
<Neo_> se l'applicazione usa tanta memoria RAM allora puoi usare la richiesta di sistema per richiamare l'OOM-KILLER, premendo Alt+R Sist+F
<Angelo> ho provato anche  con una riduzione della finestra del gioco  per vedere se riuscivo  ad ovviare ma  in quella situazione ( nessuna connessione )   ma niente rimago bloccato
<Angelo> ok grazie  provo  grazie neo
<Neo_> :)
<Angelo> neo scusa la mia ignoranza  qual' è il tasto sist?
<Neo_> è quello dove c'è scritto anche Stampa
<Angelo> ok grazie ancora
<Neo_> il primo a destra di F12
<Angelo> ok r sist perfetto non lo avevo mai notato .-9
<Angelo> ciao
<Neo_> ciao Angelo
<Angelo> faccio una prova che ste cose mi piacciono :-9
<alnuvola> salve
<alnuvola> domanda sciocca
<alnuvola> nel terminale non riesco ad entrare nel mio hd esterno
<enzotib> alnuvola: hd usb o di rete?
<Neo_> alnuvola, scrivi "cd /media/nome_hd_esterno"
<alnuvola> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562226/
<Neo_> il nome devi scriverlo tra le virgolette perché c'è uno spazio
<Neo_> così: cd '/media/FreeAgent Drive'
<alnuvola> "nome_drive"
<alnuvola> ok è andato grazie
<Neo_> :)
<sanexx> salve!
<sanexx> sono nuovo del canale
<sanexx> ho un problema con la scheda video
<sanexx> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi
 * A|\|DR34 notte a tutti
<sanexx> :-(
<sanexx> in quale canale posso andare per problemi alla mia sk. video?
<sanexx> o con chi posso parlare?
<james333james> ???
<attempt> we !qualcuno
<attempt> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<attempt> james333james ?
<james333james> ??
<james333james> che succede attempt?
<attempt> che problema?
<james333james> avrei bisogno di qualcuno che parla e scrive in cinese............................
<attempt> a niente ho letto male io.
<attempt> lol
<attempt> ne conosco molti (ma  non sanno l'italiano) :)
<james333james> dovrei tradurre un etichetta posso provare se la DCC funge ? è una jpg
<james333james> attempt basta che sanno l'inglese
<james333james> puoi mettermi in contatto con qualcuno?
<attempt> in pratica no ma. e siamo off topic. comunque esistono traduttori online.
<james333james> ti è arrivata la richiesta?
<james333james> si ma ho l'etichetta in una foto jpg
<attempt> inutile no riesco a scaricare dcc
<james333james> non è proprio facile fare copia e incolla
<james333james> .......
<james333james> ;)
<james333james> vabbè cmq posso usare imageshack
<james333james> ke stupido
<FloodBotIt2> james333james: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<james333james> il problema non si pone
<james333james> scusate
<attempt> scrivi su una riga.
<james333james> ok scusate ho il brutto vizio di premere enter troppo spesso. Comunque se potessi mettermi in contatto con qualche cinese su IRC mi faresti cosa gradita e toglierei il disturbo grazie
<attempt> no su irc nessuno. e non a portata di mano.
<james333james> basterebbe riuscire a trovare un server irc dell'asia
<attempt> oppure un asiatico su uno dei canali principali. tipo ubuntu.com.
<james333james> solo che non ne trovo!! mi ricordo che su Mirc originale ce n'erano una marea però qui su Xchat non ne trovo nella lista non è che saresti così gentile ?
<alnuvola> scusate connessione ssh
<alnuvola> come faccio a prendere il file
<alnuvola> get
<alnuvola> ???
<alnuvola> esistono shell gratiute
<saybor> buona sera
<saybor> ho un problemino di grafica : quando cambio tema ad ubuntu cambia ovunque ,eccetto quando quando apro una cartella che mi mantiene un altro tema che nn so da dove esca ... c'è qualche modo per risolvere sta cosa ?
<aspitec> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-04
<Legio76> salve
<Legio76> qualcuno online?
<federico> ciao
<Legio76> ciao
<federico> sono in live cd e non riesco a reinstallare ubuntu
<federico> tramite terminale
<Legio76> cerco aiuto pure io ^^
<Legio76> sorry
<federico> Legio76:  io non so l inglese ma dubito che ci rispondino qua
<Legio76> perchè qui non ci sono italiani???
<Legio76> dove potremo chiedere???
<federico> credo che ci sia  piu affluenza su altri canali
<Legio76> sai quali canali?
<Legio76> io non sono pratico di questa chat
<federico> non saprei...tu mi postresti aiutare?
<Legio76> assolutamente no!!!!, mai usato ubuntu
<Legio76> cerco qualcuno che mi aiuti, ho il portatile bloccato con ubuntu
<federico> io l ho usato...molto bello veloce....ma poi si è inchiodato tutto
<Legio76> anche a me
<federico> e sui siti non spiegano niente
<Legio76> mil pc era della mia fidanzata lo usava lei ..ora ha im pc nuovo e io non so come fare a sbloccarlo
<federico> sbloccare?
<federico> ubuntu?
<Legio76> si..ubuntu se bloccato
<federico> hai anche indows sopra?
<Legio76> no
<Legio76> solo ubuntu
<Legio76> ora sto usando il pc fisso
<federico> adesso sei in live cd
<Legio76> scusa ma non so cosa vuol dire ^^
<Legio76> sono negato
<federico> devi metere il cds di installazione dentro il computer
<federico> far si che parta con il cd
<Legio76> azz...devo trovarlo
<federico> lo scarichi nuovamente e lo masterizzi in iso
<federico> poi lo carichi
<federico> e non installi niente...ma lo usi come prova
<federico> quindi avrai un sistema operaticvo tutto nuovo sul computer
<federico> apri monzilla
<federico> colleghi il computer in rete internet
<federico> aprendo mozilla vieni sul sito www.webchat.freenode.net
<federico> inventi un nome un nick
<federico> e metti come canale ubuntu.it
<federico> ubuntu-it
<federico> se trovi qualcuno ti aiuta
<federico> e ti trovi qua in chat
<Legio76> ok
<federico> e seguirai tutte le istruzioni che ti diranno
<Legio76> ti ringrazio, ora vedo di trovare il preogramma da scaricare
<Legio76> ma non faccio prima a formattare e istallare nuovamente ubuntu^???
<federico> ma comunque ....vuoi un consiglio...ubuntu è bello ..ma è troppo complicato
<federico> se sei capace si
<Legio76> questo il problema saperlo fare
<federico> io non sono capace....e non funziona come windows
<yvesBsAs> Legio76, scusa, non seguivo, puoi spiegare che succede?
<Legio76> ciao
<go^> sera
<Legio76> tu sei esperto ?
<federico> ciao yvesBsAs
<yvesBsAs> sera go^
<go^> yvesBsAs:>
<Legio76> ok
<Legio76> ho il portatile con ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> ciao federico , Legio76 a far casini, son un mago :D, dimmi che succede
<Legio76> ma è bloccato
<Legio76> io non ho idea ,mai usato ubuntu
<Legio76> come faccio a sbloccarlo?
<yvesBsAs> cosa intendi per bloccato?
<Legio76> non ho il live cd
<Legio76> accendo il pc e mi esce una pagina con una lista con scritto:
<Legio76> ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-22-generic
<Legio76> ripeturo molte volte con la differenza che il numero 22 va a scalare
<yvesBsAs> si, il grub
<Legio76> ok ok gnu grup
<Legio76> come procedo?
<federico> ci clicchi sopra
<yvesBsAs> se dai invio su quello di default che succede?
<Legio76> asp che attacco il trasformatore ( batteria scarica )
<federico> yvesBsAs:  lo fa andare in una pagina simile ms dos scitoo (initrafs)
<federico> come succede a me
<Legio76> nulla schermata nera
<yvesBsAs> ok, grub a merenda, mi sa
<Legio76> azz... e mò ??
<yvesBsAs> avete provato a selezionare un altro kernel?
<Legio76> aspetta^^
<Legio76> ho fatto nuovamente invio e mi ha aperto una pagina
<Legio76> e ora che faccio ti devo scrivere tutto quello che vedo?
<Legio76> mannaggia mi sento impotente ^^
<yvesBsAs> no, fai un rebut, poi al grub scegli la terza linea, il kernel precedente
<Legio76> ehmmm il rebut???
<federico> Legio76:  ti viene scritto un tipo di errore e in fondo c'è una sritta tra parentesi initramfs
<Legio76> io non ho mai usato ubuntu non so cosa significa rebut
<Legio76> si si
<Legio76> initramfs
<yvesBsAs> reset, oppure spegni ed accendi
<federico> sei piazzato come me
<Legio76> ok clicco sulla 3, giusto?
<Legio76> stesso errore
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora non resta che ripristinarlo, avete installato come Ubuntu? da Windows o avviando il PC da CD?
<federico> io ho installato ubuntu da cd non da windows....anche se ho il dual boot
<Legio76> ora che ci penso non saprei, il pc eradella mia fidanzata lei usava ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> Legio76, quando accendi appare subito Grub? O prima appare Windows e selezionando linux ti appare grub?
<Legio76> subito grub
<Legio76> quanto mi mancha la videoconferenza di skype ahahahah
<yvesBsAs> ok, da CD, si può riparare, devi scaricarti la iso di Ubuntu Lucid
<Legio76> cerco subito
<federico> yvesBsAs:
<yvesBsAs> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<federico> hai un secondo
<yvesBsAs> federico, segui quella guida con attenzione
<yvesBsAs> se hai un incertezza avvertimi
<federico> si ma l ho gia seguita e sono in live cd
<yvesBsAs> e che errori dava?
<federico> ma ho fatto di tutto ma non mi legge niente
<yvesBsAs> !image | federico
<ubot-it> federico: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<yvesBsAs> apri gparted in sistema -> amministrazione
<yvesBsAs> seleziona il disco, quindi fai uno screenshut (applicazioni -> accessori -> cattura schermata)
<yvesBsAs> e la uppi sul sito, quindi mi passi il link alla pagina
<federico> yvesBsAs:  http://imagebin.org/136044
<yvesBsAs> federico, devi uppare la foto dove si vede gparted :D
<Legio76> mi da da scaricare il programma se cerco iso di Ubuntu Lucid
<Legio76> vado bene?
<federico> yvesBsAs:  nn ce lho gparted.....o forse è in inglese
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, dai
<federico> system amministartore
<yvesBsAs> si, è li
<yvesBsAs> da terminale scrivi
<yvesBsAs> gparted
<yvesBsAs> e dai invio
<federico> Inhibit all polling failed: Only uid 0 is authorized to inhibit the daemon
<federico> mi da questa scriita da terminale
<yvesBsAs> federico, dai   ->   sudo gparted
<yvesBsAs> Legio76, scarica questa:  ftp://ftp.ukc.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com//lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Legio76> grazie
<federico> yvesBsAs:  http://imagebin.org/136046
<yvesBsAs> sembra ci sia putto, ripeti la guida, dimmi dove da errore
<federico> yvesBsAs:  vista?
<yvesBsAs> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<federico> allora facendo da terminale la scritta sudo -i
<yvesBsAs> federico, la guida NON dice sudo -i
<federico> sudo mount dev/ sda5 / mnt
<federico> dopo un paio di comandi non mi da nessuna risposta il terminale
<federico> si lo provato sia con sudo -i   e anche senza
<federico> nessun risultato
<federico> il mio ubuntu installato sul mio hardisk è sulla partizione sda 5
<yvesBsAs> se non da comandi non da errori, ti fermi se da errori e me li segnali
<federico> giusto?
<yvesBsAs> si, sda5
<federico> ok
<pegasus_> ciao
<federico> giusto
<federico> allora io devo iniziare la prima riga con sudo mount dev /sda 5/ mnt
<federico> ?
<pegasus_> qualcuno on per darmi un consglio?
<yvesBsAs> (era) :se non da messaggi non da errori, ti fermi se da errori e me li segnali
<BetaBrain> sera e notte a tutti
<federico> ok
<yvesBsAs> si, prova di li
<yvesBsAs> ciao BetaBrain
<Legio76> salve BetaBrain
<pegasus_> avrei un problema con le porte USB. qualsiasi cosa provi a collegare non parte il classico plug in. sembra proprio che non riesca a leggere le periferche che collego... che si puo fare per provare a risolvere la cosa?
<pegasus_> suggerimenti?
<pegasus_> ...
<federico> yvesBsAs:
<yvesBsAs> dimmi
<federico> ti invio una foto ...perche qua snibba
<yvesBsAs> ok
<federico> non da nessuno segnale il terminale
<federico> yvesBsAs:  http://imagebin.org/136049
<yvesBsAs> dai i tasti ctrl + q
<yvesBsAs> vedi se esce
<federico> non esce
<federico> ho dato i tasti
<yvesBsAs> spetta, non eri root
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<yvesBsAs> vedi se lo esegue
<federico> non esegue
<federico> apro u altro terminale
<yvesBsAs> no
<yvesBsAs> dai quit
<federico> neanche con  quit
<yvesBsAs> non dovevi dare il comando mount /dev/sda2 /boot
<federico> ma poi io non sono sda 5
<yvesBsAs> chiudi il terminale e riavvia il computer, poi torna
<federico> no dai
<federico> devo ricaricare il live
<federico> ci mette una vita
<yvesBsAs> si
<federico> ma è la terza volta che lo faccio
<federico> e da oggi pomeriggio dalle 5 di sera che sono su questo grub
<yvesBsAs> se li lai alla caspio i comandi, ci puoi stare sino al 2015 :P
<federico> non si puo riformattare tutto e ristallare il cd ?
<Legio76> 5 minuti e finisco di scaricare^^
<Legio76> ci sei ancora yvesBsAs
<yvesBsAs> si, poi masterizza su cd a bassa velocità, usa scrivi immagine su disco
<Legio76> oky
<yvesBsAs> cd-r non rw o dvd
<Legio76> oky
<federico> yvesBsAs:
<federico> eccomi
<yvesBsAs> ok
<yvesBsAs> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<federico> computer riavviato
<yvesBsAs> ora te li passo qui uno alla volta
<yvesBsAs> se da errore mi fermi, ok?
<federico> ok
<federico> allora apro il terminale
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<yvesBsAs> sudo chroot /mnt
<yvesBsAs> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<yvesBsAs> sudo update-grub2
<federico> gia al primo da errore
<yvesBsAs> quale?
<federico> che non esiste mount
<yvesBsAs> mnt
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<federico> dice comando mount non esistente
<yvesBsAs> ma non è possibile O_o?
<yvesBsAs> se dai
<yvesBsAs> mount
<yvesBsAs> che dice
<federico> sto rifacendo
<Legio76> scaricato
<Legio76> ho estratto i file
<Legio76> masterizzo tutto?
<yvesBsAs> estratto??
<yvesBsAs> no, usa nero (o cosa hai) con l'opzione scrivi immagine su disco
<Legio76> si erano file compressi
<yvesBsAs> ma e una iso?
<Legio76> scusami ma io ho scaricato quello che mi hai dato
<Legio76> iso?
<yvesBsAs> ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Legio76> che è!!!!!
<yvesBsAs> è lui?
<federico> yvesBsAs:  li ho copiati
<Legio76> ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso - ISO 9660 Joliet archive, unpacked size 718.077.386 bytes
<federico>  sono a sudo update -grub 2
<yvesBsAs> Legio76, aspetta
<yvesBsAs> federico, nessun errore?
<federico> nessuno
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai exit
<yvesBsAs> ed ore in sequenza
<yvesBsAs> cd ~
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<federico> come si fa quel simbolo
<yvesBsAs> altgr + il tasto ì^ in alto a destra
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se è ok
<federico> si ok
<yvesBsAs> oki, riavvia e fallo partire dal disco, togli il cd, vedi se va
<yvesBsAs> Legio76, è lui, cosa usi per masterizzare
<federico> porco dio ho sbagliatoo
<federico> invece di scrivere umount ho scritto umonnt
<federico> opss
<federico> e adesso?
<yvesBsAs> e non dava errore??
<federico> ma guarda che qua non da segni di vita
<yvesBsAs> hai dato exit?
<federico> da i comandi uno sopra l altro come sempre
<federico> si ho dato exit
<federico> ma non ha fatto niente
<yvesBsAs> è bloccato è è uscito?
<federico> non ha scritto nemmeno errore
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai
<yvesBsAs>  sudo chroot /mnt
<Legio76> va bene windows media player?
<yvesBsAs> e ripeti tutti gli umount
<federico> yvesBsAs:  secondo me non da niente
<federico> e gia oggi pomeriggio che l ho faccio questo procedimento
<federico> non funziona sto sistema
<federico> io avevo ubuntu 10.04
<federico> adesso ho scaricato la versione i386 lucid li
<yvesBsAs> se sbagli comando non funziona, non è colpa sua, e tua, cazzo!
<yvesBsAs> Legio76, no
<federico> allora domani spendo 100 euro e mi metto sopra windows 7
<Legio76> ok sto scaricando nero ^^
<federico> invece di donare cento euro alla gnome
<yvesBsAs> ci vuole fai come vuoi, se vuoi reinstallare fallo, ma non dare la colpa alla procedura di ripristino, l'abbiamo applicata 10000 volte
<federico> li daro' a quel maiale di bill gates che fa una cosa dieci volte piu semplice anche se  si riemppe di visur
<federico> non è possibile che non ci sia un metodo di comferma
<yvesBsAs> ma di conferma a cosa??
<federico> l ho gia scriita 8 volte ......non è che sbagliate voi in questa procedura????
<yvesBsAs> vuoi seguirmi un attimo o no?
<yvesBsAs> sudo chroot /mnt
<yvesBsAs> cd ~
<federico> perche sei gia il terzo che mi fa fare questa procedura senza uno sraccio di risposta del sistema
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/
<yvesBsAs> ora, quando hai terminato, riavvia, togli il cd e vedi se parte
<federico> io riavvio
<yvesBsAs> oki
<legio76> rieccomi ^^
<legio76> yvesBsAs ci sei?
<legio76> un GO sveglio lo trovo?
<yvesBsAs> ciao, son qui
<yvesBsAs> dimmi
<legio76> ho scaricato nero^^
<legio76> ora butto tutte le cartelle dentro il cd?
<yvesBsAs> no, devi usare il file che hai scaricato
<yvesBsAs> apri nero, nelle opzioni cerca scrivi immagine su cd
<yvesBsAs> metti la velocità al minimo possibile e masterizza
<legio76> quando dici file intendi quello scaricato senza decomprimerlo?
<yvesBsAs> esatto
<legio76> oky faccio subito
<yvesBsAs> da nero punti sul file, che è un immagine iso, e masterizzi
<legio76> mentre masterizza posso portarmi avanti con il pc?
<legio76> fatto..
<legio76> cosa faccio?
<legio76> ehmmm forse sei impegnato?
<legio76> GO ci sei?
<legio76> sono rimasto solo???
<legio76> :(
<legio76> yvesBsAs dove sei???
<yvesBsAs> si, scusa
<legio76> no scusa tu ^^
<legio76> ho il cd
<yvesBsAs> adesso ascolta, avvia il PC da livecd, devi impostarlo per il boot, poi quando parte scegli prova ubuntu, la lingua e lo lasci caricare, dimmi quando ci sei
<legio76> mi apre la pagina grub
<yvesBsAs> no, devi dire al bios di avviare da cd, nelle opzioni di boot
<legio76> ti ricordo che sono NABBOOOO
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<legio76> come faccio a fare come dici?
<yvesBsAs> spetta, prova a riavviare e pigia più volte il tasto F12 appena vedi che carica il bios, vedi se esce un menu
<legio76> ma devo entrare nel bios?
<yvesBsAs> no, dimmi se appare
<legio76> con f12 non succede nulla mi apre sempre il grub
<yvesBsAs> quando avvii, non ti scrive opzioni tipo "canc" per bios e alto?
<legio76> per bios F2
<yvesBsAs> vabbè, entra nel bios, F2
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> in alto, nei menu, dimmi che voci vedi
<yvesBsAs> solo la barra visibile
<legio76> main,advanced,security,power,exit
<legio76> noto che la data e l'orario sono sbagliati^^
<yvesBsAs> prendi advanced
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se vedi una voce "device boot priority" (o simile
<legio76> no
<legio76> si trova in " boot "
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora metti la prima opzione su cd/dvd, la seconda su hd
<legio76> scusa nel menu tra power e exit ce anche boot
<yvesBsAs> ok, fa nulla
<yvesBsAs> dimmi che voci vedi, normalmente son 3 o 4
<legio76> boot settings configuration
<legio76> boot device priority
<legio76> hard disk driver
<yvesBsAs> prendi
<yvesBsAs> boot device priority
<legio76> cd/dvd drivers
<legio76> ci sono
<yvesBsAs> ora che voci hai?
<legio76> che devo fare?
<legio76> 1st boot device
<legio76> 2st boot device
<yvesBsAs> 1st boot device
<yvesBsAs> e metti cd/dvd
<yvesBsAs> 2st boot device
<yvesBsAs> metti l'hd
<legio76> fatto ma ora mi è apperso 3rd device
<yvesBsAs> fregatene :D
<legio76> oky
<legio76> ora?
<yvesBsAs> dai esc sino a tornare alla schermata principale
<yvesBsAs> scegli exit, digli di salvare, e dai l'ok
<legio76> fatto
<legio76> sono tornato nel grub
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe ripartire da cd
<legio76> no
<yvesBsAs> sicuro che sia fatto bene quel cd?
<legio76> eheheh
<yvesBsAs> hai visto la voce scrivi immagine su disco?
<legio76> ho masterizzato il file
<legio76> riprovo a masterizzarlo?
<yvesBsAs> no, non è quello
<yvesBsAs> c'è una voce che dice esattamente "scrivi immagine su disco"
<yvesBsAs> se tu metti il file su disco non va
<legio76> asp.
<yvesBsAs> apri nero, chiudi il wizarz, ed in alto nel menu vedi se hai una voce "masterizzatore"
<yvesBsAs> vedi se c'è "masterizza immagine"
<legio76> scausa faccio con nero expres
<yvesBsAs> vedi se c'è il menu Copia e Backup
<yvesBsAs> ma non hai nero burning rom?
<legio76> ok sono in burnind rom
<yvesBsAs> chiudi il wizarz, ed in alto nel menu vedi se hai una voce "masterizzatore"
<yvesBsAs> vedi se c'è "masterizza immagine"
<legio76> ho varie opzioni
<legio76> la prima e su cd-rom iso
<legio76> e trovo masterizza
<yvesBsAs> prova lei
<yvesBsAs> vedi se non c'è il sotto menu
<yvesBsAs> non ricordo, son anni che non uso nero
<legio76> uff... ho due finestre una non mi permette di andare se non imposto la prima
<legio76> su masterizza ho il pannello per impostare
<legio76> velocità
<legio76> modo di scrittura
<legio76> verifica dati
<legio76> protezione buffer underrun
<yvesBsAs> no, non è li
<yvesBsAs> quando lo selezioni deve chiederti di indicare il file
<legio76> ok l'ho chiusa
<legio76> ora sono dove dici tu
<yvesBsAs> vedi le altre
<yvesBsAs> cerca la voce masterizza immagine
<legio76> ok masterizza immagine
<legio76> ho selezionato l'immagine
<yvesBsAs> ok, indica il file iso che hai scaricato
<legio76> ora imposto la velocita minima
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> perfetto, lascia il resto invariato, vedi solo la velocità, mettila a 6X o 8X
<legio76> clicco scrivi?
<yvesBsAs> ok, masterizza
<legio76> minimo 16
<yvesBsAs> si
<yvesBsAs> si, è normale con i nuovi masterizzatori
<legio76> ok sta masterizzando
<legio76> wow 686 MB
<legio76> ma tu non dormi?
<yvesBsAs> una volta terminato avvia l'altro pc con quel cd
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> da me è appena l'1:15
<yvesBsAs> sono in Argentina
<legio76> azzz
<legio76> nato li?
<legio76> ops vivi li?
<yvesBsAs> si, vivo qui da un pò, poi si vedrà
<legio76> posso chiederti l'età?
<yvesBsAs> 46 anni, e mezzo :D
<legio76> oky
<legio76> ma voi GO lo fate per lavoro o a titolo gratuito?
<legio76> scusa sono curioso^^
<yvesBsAs> no, lo facciamo a titolo gratuito
<yvesBsAs> Linux è una comunità, ci si aiuta fra di noi
<legio76> capito^^
<legio76> uff..ho iserito il cd ma mi porta sempre nel grub
<yvesBsAs> sarebbe duro per un nuovo arrivato cominciare, se si è abituati a Windows rischia di essere traumatico
<legio76> ho visto la mia fidanzata usarlo ed è entusiasta
<legio76> per cui vorrei imparare^^
<yvesBsAs> controlla nel bios, metti il primo come cd, e l'hd non lo metti, che non vada a cercarlo
<yvesBsAs> nella selezione due metti none, se appare la tre pure e se appare la quarta anche
<yvesBsAs> solo il cd al primo posto, ne ho uno che devo trattare cosi per farlo partire da cd, non so che è..
<legio76> ok è partito il cd ^^
<yvesBsAs> ecco, con le buone maniere :D
<legio76> :)
<legio76> ora sta macinando
<yvesBsAs> si, scegli prova ubuntu, imposta la lingua e lascialo caricare
<legio76> oky appena mi da modo faccio subito
<legio76> fatto ora sta caricando
<yvesBsAs> ok, dimmi quando sei sul desktop
<legio76> dici che posso recuperare i dati che sono nel pc?
<legio76> ci sono
<yvesBsAs> spero di farlo ripartire come era prima, ma comunque se non è spappolata la partizione i dati ci son tutti
<yvesBsAs> in alto a sinistra hai il terminale, aprilo
<legio76> oky ma no problem
<legio76> aplication?
<yvesBsAs> ora, nel terminale, dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> application -> accessri
<legio76> ci sono
<yvesBsAs> dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l | grep Linux
<legio76> scusa
<yvesBsAs> seleziona una linea alla volta nel terminale
<legio76> aspetta
<yvesBsAs> seleziona il comando sulla chat
<yvesBsAs> vai nel terminale e fai un click sulla rotella del mouse
<legio76> aplicacation->accessories
<legio76> mi apre una finestra con varie voci
<yvesBsAs> si, dovrebbe essere gnome terminal
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> ora
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l | grep Linux
<yvesBsAs> seleziona il comando sulla chat
<yvesBsAs> vai nel terminale e fai un click sulla rotella del mouse
<yvesBsAs> (tasto centrale)
<legio76> scusami vai troppo in fretta
<yvesBsAs> ghgh, no segui cosa dico, mi fermo e ti aspetto :D
<legio76> mi si è aperta una finestrella
<yvesBsAs> una finestra nera
<legio76> si
<yvesBsAs> haa, è vero che scrivi con un altro pc, scusa :D
<yvesBsAs> scrivi il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l | grep Linux
<legio76> figurati
<yvesBsAs> non si connette alla rete, da livecd?
<legio76> la barra dritta come la faccio?
<yvesBsAs> sotto il tasto "esc", dando shift + quel tasto
<legio76> ho la tastiera in italiano...shift sarebbe?
<yvesBsAs> maiuscola :D
<legio76> ahahahahaha
<legio76> oky oky
<legio76> ok scritto
<yvesBsAs> attenzione è trattino elle minuscola
<yvesBsAs> -l
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> se è giusto dai invio
<legio76> hai fatto bene a specificare^^
<yvesBsAs> enter
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> si, molti confondono con la i maiuscola
<legio76> già
<legio76> sono apparse delle scritte
<yvesBsAs> ora dovresti avere due o tre linee
<legio76> invalid option
<legio76> ascolta:
<yvesBsAs> è tutto scritto in lettere minuscole
<legio76> quando si è aperta la finestrella il cursore è apparso dopo questa scritta ubuntu@ubuntu:$
<yvesBsAs> si, normale
<legio76> io ho scritto dopo la scritta
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> no scusa, Linux con la elle maiuscola
<legio76> si ok
<legio76> ho ricopiato come l'hai scritto tu
<yvesBsAs> da una risposta dando invio?
<legio76> mi appare invalid option -- 'L'
<legio76> e poi delle scritte
<yvesBsAs> elle minuscola
<yvesBsAs> solo la elle di Linux maiuscola
<legio76> ok ecco
<legio76> ok due linee
<yvesBsAs> ok, scrivimi cosa sono, ad esempio sda3 e sda4
<legio76> sda1
<legio76> sda5
<yvesBsAs> ma hai anche windows o solo linux, li?
<legio76> bhooo
<yvesBsAs> su una delle due dovrebbe esserci scritto swap, quale?
<legio76> sda5
<yvesBsAs> ok, abbiamo il necessario, aspetta
<legio76> swap / solaris
<yvesBsAs> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<legio76> ?
<yvesBsAs> legio76, per favore, non sbagliare i comandi ora, te li scrivo in sequenza, ok?
<legio76> ok sempre dopo la scritta ?
<legio76> ubuntu@ubuntu:$ che mi appare in fondo?
<yvesBsAs> è tutto scritto in minuscolo, si sempre dopo la scritta, alcuni non rispondono nulla altri qualche cosa, la cosa importante è che mi avverti se vedi un errore
<yvesBsAs> si, è giusto cosi
<legio76> oky sono pronto
<yvesBsAs> andiamo con il primo, dammi l'ok quando hai fatto
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<yvesBsAs> e dai invio
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<legio76> mi esce una scritta
<yvesBsAs> errore o no?
<legio76> in mezzo alla scritta ce scritto error
<legio76> forse sbaglio con i spazi?
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio mount spazio /dev/sda1 spazio /mnt
<legio76> ho fatto giusto
<legio76> ti scrivo la scritta?
<yvesBsAs> no, se non ha dato errori è ok, ora ti scrivo spazio dove devi inserirli, cosi non sbagli
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio mount spazio --bind spazio /dev spazio /mnt/dev
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio mount spazio --bind spazio /proc spazio /mnt/proc
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio mount spazio --bind spazio /sys spazio /mnt/sys
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio chroot spazio /mnt
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio grub-instal spaziol /dev/sda
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio update-grub2
<yvesBsAs> qui dovrebbe srivere delle linee
<yvesBsAs> controlla non ci siano errori
<legio76> comand not found
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio update-grub
<legio76> fatto
<legio76> sempre la scritta di prima
<yvesBsAs> ti ha elencato altre linee o solo quella?
<legio76> solo quella
<legio76> oltre la solita scritta : comand not found
<yvesBsAs> cavolo, prova
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio grub-install spazio --recheck spazio /dev/sda
<legio76> mi appare
<legio76> sudo: grup-install:comand not found
<yvesBsAs> grub, con la "b"
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio grub-install spazio --recheck spazio /dev/sda
<legio76> ma cazz...scusa!!!!!
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<legio76> sarà che qui sono le 06:00
<yvesBsAs> è probabile :D
<legio76> come posso rimediare?
<yvesBsAs> nulla, dai il comando corretto, non succede nulla
<legio76> riscrivo :
<legio76> sudo spazio grub-install spazio --recheck spazio /dev/sda
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto
<legio76> error
<yvesBsAs> cosa dice, più o meno
<legio76> devo scriverti
<legio76> mi da dei codici
<legio76> tipo i tuoi
<yvesBsAs> giusto il motivo dell'errore, dovrebbe dirti che non va qualche cosa
<legio76> ti scrivo tutto ok?
<yvesBsAs> ok, vai
<legio76> ma che cazz...non mi invia
<legio76> uff...
<yvesBsAs> c'è un / all'inizio, prima di lui fai uno spazio
<yvesBsAs> con la freccia verso l'alto dovrebbe riapparire la scritta
<legio76>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe : error cannot find a device for /boot/grub ( is / dev mounted? )
<legio76> no path or device is specified
 * A|\|DR34 Giorno...................
<yvesBsAs> prova a ridare
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio mount spazio --bind spazio /dev spazio /mnt/dev
<legio76> try ' /usr/sbin/grub-probe --help' for more information.
<yvesBsAs> si, lasci, ho capito che è
<yvesBsAs> forse un comando errato, penso
<yvesBsAs> prova a ridare
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio mount spazio --bind spazio /dev spazio /mnt/dev
<legio76> mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<yvesBsAs> cavolo, vero, siamo su chrot, uff, spetta
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> exit
<legio76> tranquillo
<yvesBsAs> poi dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio mount spazio --bind spazio /dev spazio /mnt/dev
<legio76> si è chiusa la finestra
<yvesBsAs> ok, riaprila
<legio76> ok si ricomincia
<legio76> ci sono
<legio76> scrivo?
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio umonut spazio /dev/sda1
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio unmonut spazio /dev/sda1
<yvesBsAs> scusa, mancava la "n"
<legio76> sudo: unmonut: comand not found
<yvesBsAs> unmoUNt
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio unmonut spazio /dev/sda1
<yvesBsAs> scritto male io, che capra :D
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio unmount spazio /dev/sda1
<legio76> unmount ?
<yvesBsAs> si
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> ora dai di nuovo
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio mount spazio /dev/sda1 spazio /mnt
<legio76> stessa cosa
<legio76> aspetta
<legio76> il primo comando non va
<legio76> sudo spazio unmount spazio /dev/sda1  non va bene
<yvesBsAs> no, forse non è montata, era una sicurezza
<yvesBsAs> dai il secondo
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio mount spazio /dev/sda1 spazio /mnt
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs>  sudo spazio mount spazio --bind spazio /dev spazio /mnt/dev
<legio76> uscita scritta
<legio76> di errore
<yvesBsAs> dice che non esiste il punto di mount?
<legio76> wrong fs type, bad option bad superblock on /dev/sda1
<legio76> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<yvesBsAs> cavolaccio, ok riavvia il computer e torna ricominciamo, un comando deve essere attivo, non so quale
<legio76> in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<yvesBsAs> no, fa nulla, riavvia, ti aspetto
<legio76> oky
<legio76> ti sto facendo penare ^^
<legio76> mi dispiace
<yvesBsAs> no, non è semplice
<yvesBsAs> è molto precisa come procedura, un comando sbagliato e non si riesce a continuare, il più delle volte
<legio76> ci vorrebbe la webcam cosi almeno vedi tu stesso ^^
<yvesBsAs> ma se avvii da livecd non ti va la connessione internet?
<legio76> devo provare
<yvesBsAs> se va ti colleghi con lui, i comandi li dai con il copia incolla :D
<legio76> già speriamo
<legio76> internet funziona
<legio76> hai il link diretto per venire qui in chat?
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<A|\|DR34> yvesBsAs: che client usi per IRC?
<legio76> ???
<A|\|DR34> spe ti faccio un version
<A|\|DR34> :P
<yvesBsAs> metti questo nella barra degli indirizzi di firefox
<yvesBsAs> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<yvesBsAs> che è uscito come versione A|\|DR34
<legio76> ok mi escono dei siti
<yvesBsAs> http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<A|\|DR34> ma no niente era pura curiosità io uso kvirc
<yvesBsAs> io xchat
<A|\|DR34> xchat lo provai con winzozz
<legio76> io uso skype
<A|\|DR34> legio76: anche io uso skype ma su IRC con skype non ci entri :D
<legio76> ops
<yvesBsAs> fai login in chat, usa un nick diverso, tipo legio176
<legio176> eccomi
<legio176> ihihihih
<A|\|DR34> Eccolo!
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora io ti scrivo i comandi, tu li copi ed incolli nel terminale
<legio176> oky
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<yvesBsAs> dammi l'ok se è a posto
<legio176> errore
<yvesBsAs> mmhh, non mi piace..
<yvesBsAs> che dice?
<yvesBsAs> wrong filesystem?
<legio176> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<yvesBsAs> ok, prova
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<legio176> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<yvesBsAs> merd..., dai
<legio176> non è possibile formattare?
<yvesBsAs> sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<yvesBsAs> spetta, vediamo perchè
<legio176> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1.41.11 (14-Mar-2010) Superblocco has an invalid journal (inode 8). Azzera<s>?
<yvesBsAs> s
<legio176> *** ext3 journal has been deleted - filesystem is now ext2 only ***  Superblocco has_journal flag is clear, but a journal inode is present. Azzera<s>?
<yvesBsAs> s
<legio176> Adding dirhash hint to filesystem.  /dev/sda1 contiene un filesystem con errori, controllo forzato. Passo 1: Controllo di inode, blocco(i) e dimensioni Journal inode is not in use, but contains data.  Azzera<s>?
<legio176> scusamimi dai 1 minuto ...mi scappa
<yvesBsAs> ok, vai :D
<legio176> ci sono
<yvesBsAs> dai s
<yvesBsAs> vediamo se con il controllo lo ripara
<legio176> ok
<legio176> Adding dirhash hint to filesystem.  /dev/sda1 contiene un filesystem con errori, controllo forzato. Passo 1: Controllo di inode, blocco(i) e dimensioni Journal inode is not in use, but contains data.  Azzera<s>? sì  Passo 2: Analisi della struttura delle directory Elemento '.exchange-sofia' in /tmp (81922) has cancellato/unused inode 1048629.  Azzera<s>?
<yvesBsAs> s
<legio176> Elemento 'aptdaemon-dm9jE3' in /tmp (81922) has cancellato/unused inode 1048757.  Azzera<s>?
<yvesBsAs> s
<legio176> Passo 3: Controllo della connettività di directory Unconnected directory inode 1048577 (/tmp/???) Collega a /lost+found<s>?
<yvesBsAs> s
<legio176> Unconnected directory inode 1048578 (/tmp/???) Collega a /lost+found<s>?
<yvesBsAs> s
<legio176> Unconnected directory inode 1048582 (/tmp/???) Collega a /lost+found<s>?
<yvesBsAs> s
<legio176> Unconnected directory inode 1048585 (/tmp/???) Collega a /lost+found<s>?
<yvesBsAs> s
<legio176> Unconnected directory inode 1048616 (/tmp/???) Collega a /lost+found<s>?
<yvesBsAs> dai si a tutti, sembrano tutti in /tmp , poco male
<yvesBsAs> s
<legio176> Pass 4: Controllo del numero dei riferimenti Inode 81922 ref count is 6, dovrebbe essere 4.  Sistema<s>?
<yvesBsAs> s
<yvesBsAs> a tutti
<legio176>  /dev/sda1: ***** IL FILESYSTEM E' STATO MODIFICATO ***** /dev/sda1: 293479/4726784 files (0.6% non-contiguous), 3146619/18880383 blocks ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<yvesBsAs> ok, dovrebbe andare, riprova a dare
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<legio176> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<legio176> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<legio176> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<legio176> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo chroot /mnt
<legio176> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<legio176> root@ubuntu:/# sudo grub-install /dev/sda sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu Installation finished. No error reported. This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map. Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect, fix it and re-run the script `grub-install'.  (hd0)	/dev/sda root@ubuntu:/#
<yvesBsAs> perfetto, ora
<yvesBsAs> sudo update-grub2
<yvesBsAs> non incollare tutto
<legio176> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-22-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-21-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-21-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-20-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-19-generic Foun
<yvesBsAs> tardi, vabbe, è ok, comunque
<yvesBsAs> exit
<yvesBsAs> ok?
<legio176> ok
<yvesBsAs> cd ~
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<legio176> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<legio176> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<legio176> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo umount /mnt/
<legio176> ok
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora riavvia, entri nel bios e riattivi in boot l'hd, togli il CD di Ubuntu e lo lasci avviare
<legio176> il cd lo tolgo dopo aver riavviato?
<yvesBsAs> si, ora non ti lascia, mentre sei nel bios lo estrai
<legio176> ok
<legio76> ok sono in boot
<legio76> come procedo?
<yvesBsAs> metti di nuovo l'hd, mettilo alla seconda posizione
<yvesBsAs> estrai il cd, salva ed esci, lui si riavvia
<legio76> ok mi appare il 3rd boot
<yvesBsAs> lascia, fa nulla
<legio76> mi apre il grub
<yvesBsAs> oh, dai invio e vedi se parte
<legio76> siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<yvesBsAs> e non urlare :XD
<legio76> mi da una finestrella con il nome della mia fidanzata
<yvesBsAs> bene, se sai la password la inserisci ed entri
<legio76> non ho la pass
<legio76> ne so una che usa spesso posso provare?
<yvesBsAs> si, prova, altrimenti la aspetti, se è arrivato li funziona
<legio76> aspetto chi?
<yvesBsAs> la fidanzata
<legio76> è in inghilterra
<yvesBsAs> o gli chiedi la password
<legio76> e non si ricorda la pass
<legio76> ha lasciato questa rogna a me uff...
<legio76> si può far qualcosa?
<yvesBsAs> ascolta, riavvia e dal grub prendi la seconda linea, il secondo kernel, come è il nome utente della tua ragazza?
<legio76> sofia
<yvesBsAs> ok, riavvia e prendi il secondo kernel (rescue), proviamo di li
<legio76> non mi apre il grub
<legio76> va direttamente sulla finestrella
<legio76> è apparsa una finestrina dicendo che qualcosa non è istallato correttamente ma è sparita subito
<legio76> mi pareche dice di contattare l'amministratore
<legio76> qualcosa del genere
<yvesBsAs> forse un file corrotto, non è impossibile
<legio76> uff..
<legio76> che facciamo?
<yvesBsAs> sei al login?
<legio76> ho la finestra con il nome di sofia
<legio76> e
<legio76> altri...
<yvesBsAs> cavolaccio, riavvia, appena appare grub pigi il tasto shift (maiuscole) dovrebbe apparirti la lista
<legio76> ok sono su grub
<yvesBsAs> prendi la seconda linea, il rescue
<legio76> la seconda linea dice ( recovery mode )
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto
<legio76> scorrono tanti dati
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe restare sulla shell, schermata tipo dos
<legio76> ok recovery menu
<yvesBsAs> cosa c'è scritto in quel menu?
<legio76> resume,clean,dpkg,grub,netroot,root
<yvesBsAs> prendi root
<legio76> ok
<legio76> devo scrivere cosa?
<yvesBsAs> dimmi la stringa come si presenta
<legio76> root@sofia-laptop:^#
<yvesBsAs> ok
<yvesBsAs> non sbagliare
<legio76> il simbolo ^ è diverso
<legio76> oky
<yvesBsAs> mount spazio -o spazio remount,rw spazio /
<yvesBsAs> fra remount e rw c'è una virgola
<legio76> ok invio?
<yvesBsAs> si
<yvesBsAs> ora scrivi
<yvesBsAs> passwd
<yvesBsAs> ed inserisci due volte una password identica
<yvesBsAs> e non te la scordare
<legio76> non mi fa scrivere
<yvesBsAs> non vedi cosa scrivi, ma lui scrive, è normale
<legio76> azz...
<legio76> posso cancellare quello scritto?
<yvesBsAs> si, backspace, sopra l'enter, dallo una decina di volte per essere sicuro
<yvesBsAs> (almeno il numero di lettere che hai scritto)
<legio76> ok ho scritto 1 volta la pass
<yvesBsAs> ti chiede una seconda?
<legio76> poi?
<legio76> devo inviare giusto?
<yvesBsAs> si
<legio76> si
<yvesBsAs> inserisci la stessa
<yvesBsAs> e ridai invio
<legio76> ok
<legio76> successfully
<yvesBsAs> ora, senza sbagliare, dai
<legio76> si
<yvesBsAs> mount spazio -o spazio remount,ro spazio /
<yvesBsAs> sempre la virgola prima di ro
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> ora dai logout
<legio76> come faccio?
<yvesBsAs> scrivi logout e dai invio
<legio76> not login shell: use exit
<yvesBsAs> ok, shell di emergenza, pirla io :D
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<legio76> oky
<yvesBsAs> ora scrivi
<yvesBsAs> passwd sofia
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> ed inserisci la stessa password di prima, due volte
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando hai finito
<legio76> finito
<yvesBsAs> ora scrivi
<yvesBsAs> telinit 6
<yvesBsAs> il sistema si riavvia
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> lascialo avviare normalmente, e per sofia metti la password che hai scelto
<legio76> ok
<legio76> mi riporta alla finestra con il nome di sofia
<yvesBsAs> non ti lascia entrare?
<legio76> no
<yvesBsAs> ok, riavvia e ritorna nella shell di prima
<yvesBsAs> avevo il dubbio, ma preferivo non forzare la cosa
<legio76> valori predefiniti per la configurazione gestione GNOME non sono istallati correttamente contattare l'amministratore
<legio76> mi appare questa finestrella per 2 secondi poi scompare
<yvesBsAs> be, qualche cosa si è un pò sballato, poi vediamo
<legio76> oky cosa faccio?
<yvesBsAs> prendi root
<yvesBsAs> ora, senza sbagliare, dai
<legio76> aspetta
<Shin3> \o
<legio76> ok ci sono
<yvesBsAs> mount spazio -o spazio remount,ro spazio /
<yvesBsAs> no
<yvesBsAs> mount spazio -o spazio remount,rw spazio /
<legio76> give root password for maintenance
<yvesBsAs> si
<legio76> scrivo si?
<yvesBsAs> dai enter
<yvesBsAs> deve venirti la stringa di prima
<legio76> mi ricompare la stessa scritta
<yvesBsAs> scrivi la password e dai invio
<legio76> ok
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> mount spazio -o spazio remount,rw spazio /
<legio76> ok
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> passwd sofia
<yvesBsAs> e rimetti due volte la stessa password di root
<legio76> ok
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> mount spazio -o spazio remount,ro spazio /
<legio76> ok
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> telinit 6
<yvesBsAs> e lascialo partire normalmente
<legio76> oky
<legio76> mica devi andare al lavoro finito con me???
<legio76> aperta finestra con nome sofia
<yvesBsAs> no, normalmente non dovrebbero rompermi le scatole la mattina (ma a volte mi beccano, malefici :( )
<Shin3> no lui va soloa  letto
<Shin3> non va al lavoro :D
<yvesBsAs> Shin3, con Ruby :XD
<Shin3> seee
<legio76> ciao shin3
<Shin3> \o legio76
<legio76> ora che faccio?
<legio76> metto la pass?
<yvesBsAs> si, vedi se entri
<yvesBsAs> *entra
<legio76> no uf..
<yvesBsAs> ok, nella finestra hai tipo di sessione, prendi terminale di emergenza
<legio76> no
<legio76> solo la finestrella per mettere la pass
<yvesBsAs> in basso, non c'è una barra?
<yvesBsAs> ok, fa nulla
<legio76> una barra bianca con ora e data
<yvesBsAs> pigia i tasti
<yvesBsAs> alt + ctrl + F1
<legio76> a casaccio?
<legio76> oky
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> lugin sofia
<legio76> si
<yvesBsAs> password quella scelta
<legio76> ok ripeto?
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se da errore
<legio76> login incorrect
<yvesBsAs> ok, login root
<yvesBsAs> e la password di root
<legio76> niente
<yvesBsAs> nella password avevi lettere strane?
<legio76> no
<legio76> una parola con 2 numeri finali
<yvesBsAs> ascolta, dove dice login scrivi la password, controlla che corrisponda
<legio76> ok ora mi esce password
<yvesBsAs> ??
<legio76> allora:
<yvesBsAs> quando scrivi la password in chiaro, corrisponde?
<legio76> si
<legio76> poi invio e mi esce la scritta password
<yvesBsAs> dai ctrl + c
<yvesBsAs> e rimetti il nome di login sofia
<yvesBsAs> dai invio
<yvesBsAs> e poi la password
<legio76> scrivo : login sofia
<yvesBsAs> no
<yvesBsAs> sofiqa
<yvesBsAs> sofia
<legio76> ok
<legio76> ahahahah
<legio76> io scrivevo login sofia ahahaha
<yvesBsAs> lol!
<legio76> che vergogna ^^
<legio76> cmq
<yvesBsAs> (picchiati da solo :P)
<legio76> mi faccio mozzicare dal mio cane
<legio76> ora che scrivo?
<yvesBsAs> è entrato?
<legio76> devo scrivere qualcosa
<yvesBsAs> ma hai messo la password e dato invio?
<legio76> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora adesso scrivi
<legio76> mi escono delle scritte
<legio76> con l'indirizzo internet di ubuntu
<legio76> alla fine ho questo:
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio chown spazio -R spazio sofia:sofia spazio /home/sofia
<yvesBsAs> e non sbagliare
<legio76> r maiuscola?
<legio76> R
<yvesBsAs> R maiuscola
<legio76> ok password
<legio76> la scrivo?
<yvesBsAs> si, io da qui non posso :P
<legio76> ahahahah
<legio76> ok poi?
<yvesBsAs> dai invio
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh /home
<yvesBsAs> dimmi cosa esce alla stringa sofia
<legio76> drwxr-xr-x 60 sofia sofia 4,0k 2011-02-04-o8:02
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update
<yvesBsAs> se si è connesso aggiorniamo, spero che se un pacchetto è mezzo andato lo metta a posto
<legio76> tanti dati
<yvesBsAs> si, dimmi quando finisce
<legio76> finito
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<legio76> continuare [S/n]?
<yvesBsAs> quanto mb deve scaricare?
<legio76> 206
<yvesBsAs> ulla, bello, dai s
<legio76> 7 minuti
<legio76> 5
<yvesBsAs> si, lascialo fare
<legio76> oky
<legio76> posso sapere che lavoro fai?
<legio76> dimmelo se ti rompo^^
<yvesBsAs> elettrotecnico, e informatica, manutenzioni generalmente
<legio76> bello
<yvesBsAs> (togliere topi morti dai case, per capirci :P)
<legio76> ahahahahah
<yvesBsAs> a volte un pò di installazioni e configurazioni reti, ma non è la cosa principale
<legio76> ma come ci sei finito in argentina?
<legio76> devessere bellissimo li
<yvesBsAs> mia moglie è di qui, e li ero al limite dell'omicidio con il lavoro, dovevo staccare o finiva male..
<legio76> wow me sa che ti raggiungo allora
<yvesBsAs> naa, tutto il mondo è paese, non ti credere
<legio76> questo e vero
<legio76> ma io spero al più presto di raggiungere la mia dolce metà in inghilterra
<legio76> qui ormai si invecchia e basta
<yvesBsAs> be, già uscire dall'italia non è una cattiva opzione
<legio76> lo spero ^^
<legio76> sono 3 mesi a casa senza lavorare e mi sembra di impazzire
<legio76> per di più lontano dalla morosa
<legio76> ( viviamo insiema da 3 anni)
<legio76> cmq non pensiamoci ^^
<legio76> cavolo sono le 08:30
<legio76> da non crederci^^
<yvesBsAs> si, ora del cornetto con caffe :D
<legio76> già
<legio76> meglio un bel cappuccino^^
<legio76> e dicornetti facciamo 2
<yvesBsAs> blerk, non riesco a mandarlo giù, l'odore del latte caldo mi da nausea, non so perchè..
<legio76> capita
<yvesBsAs> sta scaricando o installando?
<legio76> preparativi per sostituto.....
<yvesBsAs> si, installa
<legio76> estrazione del sostituto
<yvesBsAs> aspetta che finisca
<legio76> ok
<legio76> che ore sono da te?
<yvesBsAs> 4:33
<legio76> bhe!
<legio76> mi faccio un caffe mentre istalla ^^
<yvesBsAs> oki
<glpiana> ola
<legio76> hola amigo
<legio76> todo bien?
<legio76> ;)
<legio76> ok ci sono cosa scrivo?
<yvesBsAs> macina ancora?
<legio76> finito devo scrivere
<yvesBsAs> dai adesso
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install
<legio76> pass
<yvesBsAs> deve apparire una cosa tipo 0 da rimuovere 0 da aggiornare ecc.
<legio76> mi chiede la password
<yvesBsAs> si, vabbe, qella la sai :p
<yvesBsAs> sempre te la chiede per operazioni amministrative
<legio76> ok
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> vedi quelle cifre, son tutte a 0?
<legio76> si tutti a zero e 9 non aggiornati
<yvesBsAs> allora non son tutti a 0 :D
<yvesBsAs> dai
<legio76> si scusa
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yvesBsAs> e elencami cosa vuole installare prima di dare l'ok
<legio76> 9 aggiornati,2 istallati,0 da rimuovere, 0 non aggiornati
<legio76> necessario scaricare 55,8 mb di archivi
<yvesBsAs> ma che pacchetti sono?
<legio76> non lo dice
<yvesBsAs> vedi dei linux-image?
<legio76> no
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai si e fallo lavorare
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ha terminato?
<legio76> si
<legio76> devo scrivere
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dai
<yvesBsAs> cosa?
<legio76> devi dirmelo tu
<yvesBsAs> ha scaricato ed installato?
<legio76> sofia@sofia-laptop:^$
<yvesBsAs> ok, perfetto
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo telinit 6
<yvesBsAs> metti la password e si riavvia
<legio76> non mi ha chiesto la pass
<legio76> se riavviato
<yvesBsAs> si, aveva ancora in memoria quella di prima, la mantiene tre minuti
<legio76> oky che spavento!!!
<legio76> ora ho la finestrella con sofia
<yvesBsAs> prova a fare login
<yvesBsAs> metti la password e vedi se va
<legio76> no
<legio76> dinuovo la finestrella
<yvesBsAs> ma porcazza...
<legio76> a chi lo dici!!!!
<yvesBsAs> spetta, torna in tty1
<legio76> dove?
<yvesBsAs> ctrl + alt + F1
<legio76> ok
<legio76> ho login
<legio76> sofia e poi pass???
<yvesBsAs> si
<legio76> sofia@sofia-laptop:^$
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo service gdm stop
<yvesBsAs> ok?
<legio76> oki
<legio76> messa la pass
<legio76> sofia@sofia-laptop:^$
<yvesBsAs> rm -rf .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .compiz
<yvesBsAs> dai questo
<yvesBsAs> SENZA SUDO!
<legio76> ok
<legio76> sofia@sofia-laptop:^$
<yvesBsAs> una volta fatto dai
<yvesBsAs> rm -rf .local
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo telinit 6
<yvesBsAs> e si riavvia
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> vedi se ora ti lascia accedere
<legio76> no
<yvesBsAs> che porco, deve avere la home danneggiata, altrimenti non me lo spiego
<yvesBsAs> prova a scrivere in login
<yvesBsAs> root
<glpiana> O.o
<yvesBsAs> e poi metti la sua password
<glpiana> yvesBsAs, root?
<glpiana> ah glielo hai fatto attivare?
<yvesBsAs> è scassato, non so più cosa tentare
<yvesBsAs> si
<glpiana> yvesBsAs, fagli fare startx da tty e vediamo l'errore
<glpiana> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yvesBsAs> no, x si avvia, arriva al login, ma appena fa login torna indietro
<glpiana> yvesBsAs, con startx entra direttamente in gnome senza passare da gdm
<yvesBsAs> cioè cerca di caricare il desktop, ma non ce la fa
<legio76> sofia@sofia-laptop:^$
<yvesBsAs> legio76, ?
<yvesBsAs> se tornato sul terminale?
<legio76> si dimmi
<legio76> ho fatto ctrl alt f1
<legio76> giusto?
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok :D
<yvesBsAs> dai questo, vediamo che dice
<yvesBsAs> startx
<legio76> uuu musichetta
<legio76> esono DENTROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<glpiana> mmm...
<yvesBsAs> ecchecavolo O_o?
<glpiana> yvesBsAs, reinstallare gdm?
<glpiana> giusto per provare
<yvesBsAs> spetta
<legio76> cavolo
<legio76> si è aperta una finestre
<legio76> su questo pc rimangono 0 bite su disco
<glpiana> ecco svelato l'arcano!!!!!!
<legio76> ma come???
<legio76> possibile
<glpiana> legio76, apri un temrinale e scrivi: df
<glpiana> !paste | legio76
<ubot-it> legio76: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<yvesBsAs> LOL!
<yvesBsAs> legio76,
<yvesBsAs> dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get clean
<legio76> su teminale?
<yvesBsAs> gi si dovrebbe liberare qualche cosa
<yvesBsAs> si
<glpiana> yvesBsAs, se ha solo una partizione sì
<legio76> sofia@sofia-laptop:^$
<yvesBsAs> glpiana, si, penso, ma ha un disco con diverse partizioni, sda1 / e sda5 swap, ma apparentemente non c'è altro SO
<yvesBsAs> legio76, dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ha terminato
<legio76> terminato
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yvesBsAs> trattino elle minuscola
<yvesBsAs> ti risponde con un indirizzo web, passacelo
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ti ha indicato un indirizzo?
<legio76> opzione non valida " L "
<glpiana> legio76, minuscola!!!
<legio76> e che cazz
<legio76> mannaggia
<yvesBsAs> elle minuscola, sculacciati una volta in più :D
<glpiana> <yvesBsAs> trattino elle minuscola
<legio76> riscrivo
<yvesBsAs> voglio vedere che cavolo di partizionamento c'è, se è troppo incasinato tanto vale reinstallare
<legio76>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562401/
<glpiana> yvesBsAs, ma se ha sda1 root e swap è normale che la metta in sda5, perchè crea l'estesa. sempre che abbia usato il partizionamento automatico
<yvesBsAs> 3e4 se li mangia? O_o
<yvesBsAs> comunque li è a posto
<glpiana> yvesBsAs, yes :)
<glpiana> yvesBsAs, vediamo un df?
<yvesBsAs> df | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yvesBsAs> mi pare assurdo riempirlo cosi, a meno che non ci siano film HD li sopra..
<legio76>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562404/
<legio76> non so cosa c'è sopra
<yvesBsAs> legio76, dai
<yvesBsAs> cd /var/log
<yvesBsAs> e loi
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<legio76> asp. scrivo cd /var/log e invio?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<yvesBsAs> si
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<legio76> buon giorno massimo
<legio76>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562404/
<legio76> scusate
<legio76>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562411/
<yvesBsAs> no, li è regolare
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> cd /home
<yvesBsAs> ls
<yvesBsAs> metti uno dietro l'altro qui i nomi che escono
<legio76> ho messo prima cd /home e poi ls
<legio76> mi è uscito sofia in color azzurro
<yvesBsAs> ok, è la sola
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> svuota il cestino se lo vedi pieno
<legio76> devo scriverlo???
<yvesBsAs> ma sei sul desktop?
<legio76> si si
<legio76> non ho nessuna icona nel desktop
<yvesBsAs> nel terminale, dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> nautilus
<legio76> ok
<legio76> 8 cartelle
<yvesBsAs> sulla sinistra vedi il cestino, svuotalo
<legio76> vuoto
<yvesBsAs> ok chiudi nautilus
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> poi nel terninale dai ctrl + c
<yvesBsAs> ed ora dai
<yvesBsAs> gksu dbus-launch nautilus
<yvesBsAs> metti la password
<yvesBsAs> vedi se c'è roba nel cestino
<legio76> mi da warning
<yvesBsAs> cosa?
<yvesBsAs> il terminale?
<legio76> si
<yvesBsAs> basta che apra nautilus, non fa nulla
<legio76> cestino vuoto
<yvesBsAs> ok, chiudi il nautilus
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<Guest95628> ciao mi serve la stringa di testo da inserire nel terminale per copiare una cartella da un percorso all'altro, nello specifico i dischi sono due diversi grazie
<yvesBsAs> ctrl + c
<yvesBsAs> poi dai
<yvesBsAs> cd /home/sofia
<yvesBsAs> ed ancora
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<OverMe> Guest95628, mv /cartella/sorgente /cartella/destinazione
<Diels-Alder> ciao a tutti non so se vi ricordate ma ieri ho installato driver nvidia dal .run del sito ufficiale
<OverMe> Guest95628, scusa
<OverMe> Guest95628, cp -R /cartella/sorgente /cartella/destinazione
<Diels-Alder> già vedo i primi danni che ha provocato
<OverMe> (ti avevo dato quello per tagliare)
<Diels-Alder> praticamente nn mi si avvia più nulla all'avvio della sessione
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, cioè? arrivi al login e non vai oltre?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: vado oltre ma
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, o non arrivi neanche al login?
<Diels-Alder> guake, gmail-notifier, pidgin nn si avviano
<legio76>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562414/
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, se li avvii da terminale che ottieni?
<Diels-Alder> eppure sono tutti spuntati ed inseriti in applicazioni d'avvio
<Diels-Alder> no si avviano credo
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, prova e vediamo
<Diels-Alder> cioè se dopo il login ci clicco
<Diels-Alder> vanno
<Diels-Alder> partito guake ad esempio
<yvesBsAs> legio76, cd Video
<yvesBsAs> e poi
<Diels-Alder> niente nessuna riga di errore è come se avesse perso i file di config per l'autostart
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<glpiana> yvesBsAs, guarda che ha una immagine che si chiama brasero e son già 514 mega
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, e invece se vai su applicazioni d'avvio li vedi ancora elencati sti programmi?
<yvesBsAs> si, vista, ma son comunque 75 gb, mi pare assurdo
<Diels-Alder> si
<legio76>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562415/
<Diels-Alder> cioè la sessione non carica niente in auto ma se li apro io funzionano
<yvesBsAs> dai
<Diels-Alder> etc... manca il passaggio autostart ma per il resto sembra tutto ok
<yvesBsAs> cd /home/sofia/Musica
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ti ho chiesto un'altra cosa
<yvesBsAs> e poi
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: ti ho risposto
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Diels-Alder> (09:35:00) Diels-Alder: si
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ah ok
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, resetta gnome
<Diels-Alder> ho pure provato a commentare ricommentare
<Diels-Alder> come?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, commentare cosa?
<legio76>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562416/
<Diels-Alder> sai le spunte le ho tolte e rimesse
<Diels-Alder> tanto per sicurezza
<Diels-Alder> cmq glpiana come resetto? cancello la cartella nascosta?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, aspetta, fai così: esci da gnome e rientra, poi torna qui che vediamo un paio di cose
<Guest95628> e se volessi anche comprimere la cartella come diventa il comando?
<Diels-Alder> ok glpiana
<yvesBsAs> legio76, dai
<yvesBsAs> cd /
<yvesBsAs> e poi
<Diels-Alder> eccomi
<yvesBsAs> sudo du -h --max-depth=1 | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yvesBsAs> ci mettera un bel pò aspetta
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, si è avviato qualcosa di quello che hai in autostart?
<Diels-Alder> no
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, apri un terminale e digita: ps aux | grep pidgin
<Diels-Alder> pietro    8040  0.0  0.0   7640   940 pts/0    S+   09:40   0:00 grep --color=auto pidgin+
<Odo> Giorno
<Diels-Alder> giorno
<legio76> do invio ma non succede nulla
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, facciamo una prova: apri applicazioni di avvio. modifichiamo uno die programmi, pidgin ad esempio. fai precedere al comando sleep 60 &
<yvesBsAs> si, sta lavorando, dagli tempo
<legio76> ok ok
<yvesBsAs> ci mette un pò, deve analizzare tutti i file del disco
<legio76> impossibile accedere
<Diels-Alder> lo faccio con guake
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, con quello che preferisci
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> riavvio X?
<legio76> nessun file o directory
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, yes
<yvesBsAs> ma continua o si è fermato?
<legio76> fermo
<legio76> devo scrivere
<yvesBsAs> ti è apparsa di nuovo la stringa?
<yvesBsAs> quella della morosa?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: mi sa che non va ho aspettato credo 60 secondi
<legio76> rroot@sofia.laptop:/#
<legio76> *root
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ti farei fare sta roba: rinomina le directory di configurazione di gnome presenti nella tua home e resettalo. vedi se poi l'autostart funziona
<Diels-Alder> .config?
<yvesBsAs> legio76, dai
<Diels-Alder> e resettalo = riavvia X?
<yvesBsAs> exit
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .config .gnome_private .local
<Guest95628>  ciao mi serve la stringa di testo da inserire nel terminale per copiare e nello stess tempo comprimere una cartella da un percorso all'altro, nello specifico i dischi sono due diversi grazie
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ok, ridai
<Diels-Alder> .gnome non c'è
<legio76> se chisa la finestra
<legio76> la riapro
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio du spazio -h spazio --max-depth=1 spazio | spazio pastebinit spazio -b spazio http://paste.ubuntu.com
<glpiana> Guest95628, per copiare e comprimere tanto vale comprimere direttamente usando come destinazione il disco su cui vuoi l'archivio
<legio76>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562419/
<glpiana> Guest95628, se vuoi puoi provare tar. prendi spunto da questa guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema/BackupConTar?highlight=%28backup%29
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: torno al volo
<yvesBsAs> auf, sbagliato io
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> cd /
<yvesBsAs> e poi ridai
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio du spazio -h spazio --max-depth=1 spazio | spazio pastebinit spazio -b spazio http://paste.ubuntu.com
<FloodBotIt2> yvesBsAs: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Diels-Alder> glpiana:  non funziona cmq
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, scusami, tu hai rinomintao le directory, giusto?
<Diels-Alder> si
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, poi sei uscito per far partire gnome resettato, giusto?
<Diels-Alder> si
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, e si è avviato come fosse la prima volta?
<Diels-Alder> si
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, e quindi cosa non funziona? dovrai adesso mettere mano alle applicazioni di avvio per provare
<Diels-Alder> fatto ho messo guake riavviato X di nuovo e non parte
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, prova con sleep 120 & guake
<Diels-Alder> 120 secondi?
<glpiana> o && ? non ricordo mai
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, addirittura due minuti? sì due minuti. è una prova
<legio76>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562420/
<Diels-Alder> ho messo && visto che prima abbiamo provato &
<OverMe> glpiana, &&
<glpiana> OverMe, denghiu :)
<Diels-Alder> ok torno
<Diels-Alder> boh strano cmq
<Guest95628> ma tar fa il backup del sistema a me serve solo fare il backup di una cartella
<yvesBsAs> cavolo, mica è pieno quello, dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> sud
<glpiana> Guest95628, tar fa gli archivi. che poi lo usi su una o più cartelle che c'entra?
<Diels-Alder> come il driver nvidia può fregare l'avvio auto dei software dopo login? mistero
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio parted spazio -l spazio | spazio pastebinit spazio -b spazio http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yvesBsAs> no, ho sbagliato, il comando è
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio parted spazio -l spazio | spazio pastebinit spazio -b spazio http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yvesBsAs> elle minuscola
<Diels-Alder> scusate domanda idiota: ma gnome per avviare normalmente dei software darà un comando che dice vai in .config/autostart ed esegui i file che trovi
<Diels-Alder> sapete come fa così lo riproduciamo manuale?
<Diels-Alder> e vediamo se funge?
<Diels-Alder> p.s. cmq non si è avviato
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, boh, ma mi pare assurdo sia legato ai driver video
<legio76>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/562421/
<Diels-Alder> e lo so ma ieri 2 cose ho fatto driver nvidia e installazione cuda toolkit
<glpiana> caffè
<Diels-Alder> uhm volentieri ma mi sa che siamo lontanucci
<Diels-Alder> dove sei?
<yvesBsAs> legio76, li è a posto, vabbo, proviamo questo
<Guest95628> ma tar bisogna installarlo o è già preinstallato ion ubuntu?
<yvesBsAs> sudo spazio apt-get spazio install spazio --reinstall spazio gdm
<OverMe> Guest95628, già installato
<legio76> s ?
<yvesBsAs> s
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ha finito
<legio76> finito
<yvesBsAs> ok, riavvia il pc e vedi se ti lascia accedere normalmente
<Guest95628> tar fino a che dimensioni di cartella fa i backup? intendo dire vi è un limite?, la cartella di backup può avere nel titolo la data del backup? gtazie
<OverMe> Guest95628, tar non prevede limite e può avere qualsiasi nome file
<legio76> niente
<yvesBsAs> non so che dirti, spetta
<yvesBsAs> cd /
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<legio76> asp. devo fare login
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai startx da tty1
<legio76> ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode
<Guest95628> Ho ubuntu con tre utenti, mi capita di installare con wine un programma che vorrei si vedesse su tutti e tre gli utenti come fare?
<legio76> ho riavviato e mi esce questo
<yvesBsAs> fa nulla, driver video, per ora vediamo il resto
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> ls -lh | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<legio76> che faccio???
<legio76> annullo?
<legio76> riavvio?
<Odo> Guest95628, puoi provare a metterlo in una cartella comune, il modo piu' semplice
<yvesBsAs> ma non entri sul desktop?
<legio76> no
<legio76> si è apertauna nuova finestra con scritto:
<legio76> what would loke to do?
<legio76> è ho 4 opzioni
<massimo18> ?
<legio76> sono cotto sono 26 ore davanti al pc
<Guest95628> ok come faccio a fare una cartella condivisa da tutti e tre gli utenti?
<legio76> scusa 16
<yvesBsAs> mi sa che reinstallando gdm è anche peggiorata la cosa..
<legio76> possiamo formattare?
<legio76> e istallare ubuntu da zero?
<yvesBsAs> legio76, ascolta, questa sera ci sono, ci vediamo qui, ti faccio rifare l'installazione da zero
<legio76> ok
<legio76> dimmi a che ora ti trovo
<misterblu> ciao a tutti
<yvesBsAs> verso la mezzanotte tua, anche prima normalmente
<legio76> oky a questa sera
<legio76> e grazie infinite sei gentile
<yvesBsAs> hai il cd di ubuntu?
<Odo> Guest95628, ma potresti creare una cartella nella home, oppure creare una cartella nella home tipo la chiami condivisa
<legio76> si si
<yvesBsAs> è la 10.04 o la 10.10?
<legio76> mi pare la 10.10
<misterblu> ecco il problema ogni tanto non funionano alcune lettere della tastiera, la c o altre, ho provato la tastiera su win 7 e funge che posso fare?
<Odo> Guest95628, dalla tua home dai: sudo mkdir ../condivisa
<yvesBsAs> no, scaricati questa che è meno rognosa
<yvesBsAs> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com//lucid/ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<yvesBsAs> ci si vede questa sera, stacco
<legio76> ciaooo
<Odo> Guest95628, e dopo dai: sudo chmod 777 ../condivisA/
<yvesBsAs> per masterizzare
<Odo> a minuscola
<yvesBsAs> usa l'opzione scrivi immagine su cd, usa cd-r e a bassa velocità
<legio76> oky
<misterblu> avete mai avuto prob con le tastiere?
<legio76> arrivederci e grazie della pazienza
<legio76> ciao a tutti
<misterblu> avete mai avuto prob con la tastiera
<misterblu> la mancanza di alcune lettere, potrebbe essere un prob di driver?
<misterblu> la tastiera funziona su altri pc
<filo1234> misterblu: sistema > preferenze> tastiera  verifica che sia tutto impostato correttamente e che la disposizione sia su italia e 105 tasti
<misterblu> fatto ma erano già a posto, ogni tanto non funziona una lettera oggi è la volta della lettera prima della x
<filo1234> puliscila allora
<misterblu> filo1234:  fatto
<misterblu> è random altre volte è la c
<misterblu> proverò a cambiare la tastiera, cissà magari ha un difetto
<cricido> ciao
<massimo18> misterblu: è una tastiera usb?
<misterblu> yes
<massimo18> misterblu: prova acambiare porta usb
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: ho provato e riprovato ma non mi funziona proprio questo autostart
<misterblu> massimo18: fatto con il risultato che il tasto che non funziona delle volte va ma dopo alcuni giorni non ne va un altro
<massimo18> misterblu: non so che dire se hai possibilità cambia la tastiera
 * realnot_ hi guys
<Diels-Alder> nemmeno se faccio memorizza sessione
<misterblu> altro prob 128 mb di mem ram per la scheda video sono pochi per gli effetti visivi
<misterblu> massimo18:  128 mb di mem sulla sk video sono pochi ?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, vai su sistema preferenze applicazioni d'avvio
<Diels-Alder> a raga mi è venuta in mente una cosa... è possibile che qualche cagata scritta in /etc/profile sia responsabile del fatto che non ho più l'autostart?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, allarga bene la finestra e rpendi la schermata
<glpiana> !image | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> Diels-Alder: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<massimo18> misterblu: pochi per fare cosa?
<misterblu> massimo18:  vorrei gli effetti visivi sai qualche cazzatina...
<massimo18> misterblu: non credo siano pochi ma hai detto bene sono cazzatine quelle
<Diels-Alder> http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/5629/schermatabj.png
<misterblu> hai visto adesso la z va
<misterblu> massimo18:  volevo le finestre tremolanti
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: caffè e torno ok? pensaci su :-)
<Diels-Alder> ciao
<massimo18> !chat | misterblu
<ubot-it> misterblu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<misterblu> massimo18: ???? che ho fatto
<Diels-Alder> rieccomi glpiana
<Diels-Alder> hai visto lo screenshot?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, visto. boh
<Diels-Alder> sai che tutto ciò sarà una caxxata assurda e ci stiamo scervellando?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, controlla una cosa: ps aux | grep gnome-setting
<Diels-Alder> pietro   25525  0.0  0.1 310764 11268 ?        Ss   10:41   0:00 /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon
<Diels-Alder> pietro   26839  0.0  0.0   7644  1036 pts/0    S+   11:04   0:00 grep --color=auto gnome-setting
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, vediamo una cosa. da applicazioni d'avvio apri le preferenze di guake e fa vedere che comando metti
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> sleep 120 && guake
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, prova a levare sleep 120 &&   e a mettere il percorso completo a guake
<Diels-Alder> /usr/bin/guake
<Diels-Alder> riavvio X
<checco> buongiorno avrei un problema ad usare ubuntu software center ,con le installazioni,non partono ,ho provato a reistallare dal terminale ma pare che sia occupato...mi aiutate prfavore???
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: te lo dico?
<checco> glpiana sei la mia salvezza.....................
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, no, immagino da me. apri un temrinale e vedi cosa hais otto a /etc/xdg/autostart
<glpiana> checco, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get update
<Diels-Alder> come è il comando fighissimo per pastare direttamente dal terminale?
<glpiana> !pastebinit | Diels-Alder
<ubot-it> Diels-Alder: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<checco> sta scaricando qualcosa....
<glpiana> checco, sì sta aggiornando gli indici
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562449/
<checco> mi dice che un altro processo potrebbe tenerla occupata
<Diels-Alder> fichissimo e immagino che si può anche creare l'alias vero?
<checco> che significa???
<Diels-Alder> ci provo
<checco> glpiana,quindi devo aspettare che si aggiorni e non e un problema che riguarda lutilizzo...???giusto??
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, copia guake.desktop lì dentro e vediamo che fa
<glpiana> checco, cosa altro sta andando a livello di installazione di programmi?
<Diels-Alder> da dove a dove?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, con locate guake.desktop trovi il percorso e poi lo copi in /etc/xdg/autostart
<Diels-Alder> /usr/share/applications/guake.desktop
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, sudo cp /usr/share/applications/guake.desktop /etc/xdg/autostart
<checco> nulla ....me lha fatto successivamente all installazione degli aggiornamenti fatti dopo l installazione di ubuntu 10.10-----
<Diels-Alder> ok
<glpiana> checco, scrivi: ps aux | grep dpkg
<Diels-Alder> si glpiana non avevo capito se volevi così o il contrario
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, cp origine destinazione. solo così funziona :)
<Diels-Alder> si ma anche il contrario capì?
<Diels-Alder> :-P
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, no, al contrario non funziona
<Diels-Alder> ok riavvio X
<Diels-Alder> ma come no??
<Diels-Alder> cp /etc/xdg/autostart/guake.desktop /usr/share.... non funziona?
<Diels-Alder> io mi riferisco a chi copio dove
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, se il comando è copia da origine a destinazione può funzionare solo in quel senso
<Diels-Alder> si
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, come fa a funzionare che quel file non esiste!!!!!
<Diels-Alder> ma certo che esiste
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, senti, vai a fare colazione e poi ne riparliamo
<Diels-Alder> c'era in /etc/xdg/autostart
<glpiana> ah ecoc
<Diels-Alder> e sono uguali
<glpiana> allora è tutto inutile
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562450/
<glpiana> vado a fafre colazione così mi sveglio
<Diels-Alder> ok
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, lascia perdere, non serve a nulla se già c'è
<Diels-Alder> buon caffè
<Diels-Alder> immaginavo
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, no, già preso, era autoironico
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> io ne prendo vari per cui
<checco> ti aspetto glpiana ,,,,due zucchero per me
<Lenn> Salve a tutti, ieri ho provato ad istallare la Beta di Chrome Os sul mio pc (Non questo), Per sbaglio ho cancellato il mio vecchio e amato Ubuntu, dopodiché, cancellando tutto, l'ho ristallato. Ora però ho un problema, dopo aver scaricato 390 aggiornamenti e riavviato come di regola Il touchpad non funziona più, e con lui anche la tastiera... E' tutto bloccato! cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> checco, oki, ora dimmi che stai facendo. stai installando qualcosa da altrove?
<Lenn> *...E avviato come di regola, Il touchpad...
<checco> no niente
<glpiana> checco, riavvi ail sistema e torna qui
<checco> cioe???
<checco> da altrove in che senso
<glpiana> checco, altro terminale o interfaccia grafica
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: .xsession_error può aiutare?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, prova a guardarci dentro
<Diels-Alder> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562451/
<Diels-Alder> eccolo
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ls -la .config/metacity/sessions/10da6a6f6dd7a611da129681433523651100000272180001.ms
<Diels-Alder> -rw-r--r-- 1 pietro pietro 1080 2011-02-04 10:40 1014654a17be3e6ee6129681011821512400000105470001.ms
<Diels-Alder> ce li ha i permessi
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, mv .config/metacity/sessions/10da6a6f6dd7a611da129681433523651100000272180001.ms .config/metacity/sessions/10da6a6f6dd7a611da129681433523651100000272180001.ms_old
<Diels-Alder> gli voglio dare anche un +x?
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, e poi riavvia gnome
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ma no, perchè +x?
<Diels-Alder> così tanto per gradire
<glpiana> -.-
<Diels-Alder> :-)
<glpiana> poi ci stupiamo se i sistemi sono a escort :)
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> riavvio
<Diels-Alder> aspè
<Lenn> Qualcuno può aiutarmi con la mia domanda scritta poche righe sopra?
<glpiana> Lenn, riavvia, entra in recovery mode, apri un terminale di root, digita: dpkg --configure -a
<Diels-Alder> nada
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ma sei su natty?
<Diels-Alder> no 10.04 LTS
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, ls -la .config/metacity/sessions/
<Diels-Alder> c'è solo l'old di prima
<Diels-Alder> non ne crea uno nuovo
<Diels-Alder> immagino che questo sia il problema
<Diels-Alder> il fatto che i file ci sono ma non esegue nessuna impostazione
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, il problema è altro, visto che quando il file c'era lo dava come inesistente
<Diels-Alder> ma adesso si è ricreato xsession-errors
<Diels-Alder> e l'errore è lo stesso
<Lenn> glpiana: Come faccio ad entrare in recovery mode?
<glpiana> Lenn, all'avvio del pc visualizzi il menu di grub?
<Diels-Alder> Lenn: tieni premuto shift
<Diels-Alder> per visualizzare grub
<Lenn> Ok
<Lenn> Dal recovery mode scrivo così oppure c'è qualche cosa che devo fare per aprire un terminale di root?
<Diels-Alder> esce un menù dove selezioni cosa vuoi
<glpiana> Lenn, dal recovery arrivi a un menu da cui selezioni di aprire un temrinale di root
<checco> ciao
<checco> sono tornato
<glpiana> Lenn, poi dai il comando che ti ho scritto sopra
<glpiana> checco, ps aux | grep dpkg
<checco> ho provato a scaricare di nuovo e mi manda un messaggio
<glpiana> checco, non potevi aspettare?
<checco> scusami
<Lenn> glpiana: Non funziona niente, ne una lettera ne nulla
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, aspetta un po, dai un cat /etc/xdg/autostart/guake.desktop
<glpiana> Lenn, hai altri kernel elencati al boot. prova ad avviare con un kernel più vecchio
<Diels-Alder> X-GNOME-Autostart-enabled=false
<Diels-Alder> penso che tu voglia questo
<glpiana> magari è quello
<Diels-Alder> vero?
<glpiana> metti true e  prova
<Diels-Alder> torno
<Diels-Alder> no
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562461/
<glpiana> checco, scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, cat /etc/xdg/autostart/guake.desktop         e metti su pastebin
<Lenn> glpiana:  Niente ... Che faccio formatto tutto?
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562462/
<checco> glpiana,fatto ma non succede nulla
<glpiana> Lenn, quanti altri kernel c'erano elencati? e quanti ne hai provati?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: sono andato in .config/autostart
<glpiana> checco, ora sudo apt-get update
<Diels-Alder> sai se faccio doppio click sui file .desktop dovrebbero andare
<Diels-Alder> ma mi dice che non sono fidati
<Lenn> 3 uno era mem test o una cosa simile, uno ubuntu e uno il recovery mode
<Diels-Alder> Lanciatore di applicazione non fidato
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, scusa perchè non modifichi quello che ti ho detto?
<cip> SALVE GENTE
<cip> ancora non stampo
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: cosa?
<Diels-Alder> il true?
<Diels-Alder> l'ho fatto
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, /etc/xdg/autostart/guake.desktop  <-------
<cip> e chi se ne frega penserete voi
<cip> e si avete ragione
<cip> bha
<checco> fatto
<glpiana> !chat | cip
<ubot-it> cip: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> checco, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: adesso devo andare a fare colazione io
<Diels-Alder> non capisco
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, cosa?
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: lo sai che l'unico lanciatore che funziona in autostart è eseguibile?
<Diels-Alder> non capisco cosa devo modificare
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: ma scusa come hai messo i programmi in autostart? che comando?
<Diels-Alder> con le spunte in applicazioni di avvio
<checco> praticamente mi appare una scritta di un applicazione ce ho scaricato ed e quella per leggere file windows .exe sul terminale e a sfondo celeste
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: si ma nel comando
<Diels-Alder> sono quelli di default
<glpiana> !image | checco
<ubot-it> checco: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<checco> ora ti mando il messaggio ke mi scrive
<Diels-Alder> guake ad esempio mette in applicazioni di avvio il lanciatore e tu vai e metti solo la spunta il comando è guake ovviamente
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: no guake non lo mette di default
<Diels-Alder> ora io non so se sbaglio ma secondo me il file .desktop dovrebbe essere eseguibile
<Diels-Alder> si filo1234
<filo1234> eh vabè
<Diels-Alder> solo che è grigio e non spuntato  ma lo crea
<Diels-Alder> almeno a me lo fa su 4 computer con ubuntu LTS 10.04.2
<Diels-Alder> tutti stessa installazione
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, installazione da iso originale o da qualche tua personalizzazione?
<Diels-Alder> iso originale
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: l'ho appena fatto e l'ho dovuto aggiungere io in aopplicazioni di avvio, così come per gmail-notify
<Diels-Alder> boh
<Diels-Alder> a me si sono creati tanto è vero che di default a me hanno anche l'iconcina
<Diels-Alder> senza che io l'abbia mai messa
<Diels-Alder> mentre quando aggiungi qualcosa si vedono le rotelle
<Diels-Alder> se non vai a selezionarla tu dal suo path in /usr/share/icons etc.....
<cip> ragazzi se apro la cartella workgroup mi dice impossibile montare la posizione ???????? che significa che il mio pc e gay???
<checco> http://imagebin.org/136081
<Diels-Alder> cip: può darsi
<Diels-Alder> cmq ho dato un +x riavvio e vedo
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: posso assicurarti che l'ho appena fatto e niente va ad aggiungersi automaticamente nelel applicazioni d'avvio
<glpiana> checco, ma che cappero di immagine hai messo?
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: e i file .desktop non devono assolutamente essere eseguibili
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: non è che non ti credo è che a me su 4 pc diversi è successo
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: scusa fai una prova
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: lo so ma non funziona in nessun modo
<Diels-Alder> provo a cazzo magari va
<checco> ahahah aspetta
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: cancella quei lanciatori che dici essersi crreati automaticamente e rimettili tu manualmete
<cip> lora idee????? come mai apro la rete e mi dice che non monta la posizione
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> aspetta
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: si prova a cazzo....pe questo funziona tutto
<glpiana> !samba | cip perchè hai configurato male
<ubot-it> cip perchè hai configurato male: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: ok
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562463/ purtroppo solo da paste
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: non funziona
<glpiana> checco, premi il tasto tab, ti si evidenzia l'OK, premi invio
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: che cosa'
<Diels-Alder> non si avvia guake
<cip> glpiana, ma i pc windows vedono le cartelle condivise in ubuntu e da ubuntu che non apro quelle windows
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: hai canclellato come ti ho detto e l'hai rimesso tu?
<Diels-Alder> facendo la prova cioè cancella e ricrea a mano non funziona
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: non li esegue
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: e cosa hai messo nel comando?
<Diels-Alder> guake
<Diels-Alder> allora posso dirvi la mia opinione?
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: se metti /usr/bin/guake ?
<Diels-Alder> io non sono un esperto, però i file che ci devono essere
<Diels-Alder> ci sono
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: se metti /usr/bin/guake ?
<Diels-Alder> ma quando X parte non carica
<Diels-Alder> l'abbiamo fatto prima e non andava se vuoi lo rifaccio
<checco> come faccio a premere il tasto tab...non lo so
<glpiana> checco, il tasto tab è quello a sinistra della Q
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: ma se lo lanci da terminale funziona?
<Diels-Alder> si
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: io sarò pazzo ma guake si ricrea da solo
<Diels-Alder> ed io se aggiungo manualmente
<Diels-Alder> dopo ce ne sono 2
<Diels-Alder> non so dirti il perchè
<Diels-Alder> ma è così
<Diels-Alder> riavvio e vedo se parte
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: ma tu sei sicuro che non parta o semplicemente non vedi la notifica di avvio?
<Diels-Alder> scusa
<Diels-Alder> in top non c'è
<mo_> Cosa significa una cartella che si chiama .Trash-1002 contenente due cartelle la prima chiamata info la seconda files?
<checco> no non capisco cosa mi stai dicendo ...nel terminale o cosa
<glpiana> checco, tu hai postato le scritte che veda dentro al terminale. quindi stiamo parlando di quel terminale
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: si non si avvia
<Diels-Alder> riavvio X e torno
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: se premi f12 ?
<filo1234> -.-
<checco> ok e li ci sono e  devo cercare un tasto tab
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> niente
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: premi f12
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: non si è avviato
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: ps ax | grep guake
<Diels-Alder> credimi
<glpiana> checco, eddai, guarda i tasti della tastiera, quelli a sinistra. partendo dall'alto avrai il tasto Esc
<Diels-Alder>   417 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto guake
<glpiana> Diels-Alder, non è che usi effetti desktop?
<Diels-Alder> no
<Diels-Alder> nessuno
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: fai così
<Diels-Alder> ho proprio impostato nessuno
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: crea un lanciatore sul desktop, con il comando /usr/bin/guake
<checco> ce una sciocchezza era che scemoooooooooo
<checco> ora faccio si o no
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: assicurati che cliccando su questo guake parta....dopodichè, se parte, metti in applicazioni di avvio quel lanciatore
<filo1234> e vediamo se cambia
<glpiana> checco, sì
<glpiana> checco, o meglio, valuta tu se vuoi accettare quella licenza
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: e pasta anche ls -l /home/
<glpiana> non voglio avere ste responsabilità ;)
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: e pasta anche ls -la /home/
<checco> praticamente era bloccata linstallazione di questa aplicazione ,,,da quanto ho capito...giusto???
<Diels-Alder> Lanciatore di applicazione non fidato
<glpiana> checco, in qualche modo il sistema era bloccato, non so dirti cosa si fosse bloccato in particolare
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: non mi esegue i lanciatori
<Diels-Alder> ma anche in .config mi dice lo stesso se ci faccio doppio click
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: questo è perchè facendo le prove a cazzo e dando +x così tanto per gradire
<Diels-Alder> si?
<Diels-Alder> sul lanciatore nuovo appena creato?
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: ls -l .config/autostart
<Diels-Alder> -rw-r--r-- 1 pietro pietro 168 2011-02-04 12:00 guake.desktop
<Diels-Alder> vedi che non è +x?
<filo1234> uhm
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: ls -la /home/
<Diels-Alder> che io l'abbia detto non vuol dire che l'abbia fatto filo1234
<filo1234> ok
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562470/
<Diels-Alder> mentre lo stesso /home/pietro http://paste.ubuntu.com/562471/
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: spe
<Diels-Alder> ok
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: ls -ld .config  .config/autostart
<checco> glpiana grazie mille ora funziona tutto...sei meravigliosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<checco> iuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Diels-Alder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562473/
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: ma possibile che non si esegua il comando gnome-session?
<glpiana> checco, azz
<filo1234> Diels-Alder: momento... io vorrei capire una cosa.... nel comando, non è che stia mettento guake.desktop?
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: no
<Diels-Alder> guake.desktop è un lanciatore come tutti i file.desktop
<Diels-Alder> i comandi solitamente almeno che diversamente installati si trovano in /usr/bin
<filo1234> si ma l'errore che ricevi tu è il classico errore che si ha quando cerchi di lanciare a mano un file.desktop
<Diels-Alder> ok
<Diels-Alder> scusate gnome-session a che serve?
<Diels-Alder> ok eccoci
<Diels-Alder> gnome-session --autostart=.config/autostart/
<Diels-Alder> quindi secondo me non viene eseguito questo all'avvio di X
<Diels-Alder> filo così parte guake
<Diels-Alder> provo ad aggiungere laciatore gnomesession e riavvio X anche se non funzionerà
<Diels-Alder> nada
<Diels-Alder> filo1234:
<Diels-Alder> come faccio a capire se gnome-session si esegue o no all'avvio?
<Diels-Alder> altre idee?
<cip> ok e chiaro il roblemae del pc windows
<cip> windows di merda
<cip> ora entro in work group vedo i pc condivisi ma non entro in essi
<cip> strano
<cip> non riesco ad aprire la cartella condivisa ubunti
<Diels-Alder> filo1234: potrebbe servire fare questo? Solutions: sudo rm -R /var/cache/gdm
<Diels-Alder> sudo chown -R user_name:user_name /home/user_name
<Diels-Alder> trovato qui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/460746
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 460746 in gnome-session "~/.config/autostart and /etc/xdg/autostart ignored" [Low,Confirmed]
<Diels-Alder> glpiana: filo1234 era solo la cache di gdm
<Diels-Alder> cancellando /var/cache/gdm e riavviando X funzionano adesso
<Diels-Alder> o mio dioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Diels-Alder> :-P
<Diels-Alder> :-)
<Diels-Alder> :-D
<Diels-Alder> YEAH
<Diels-Alder> buon appetito a tutti
<maxo> ciao a tutti
<Peace-> maxo: ciao
<Peace-> anzi
<Peace-> !ciao | maxo
<ubot-it> maxo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<maxo> :D
<maxo> posso chiedere una info?
<Peace-> !qualcuno | maxo
<ubot-it> maxo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maxo> asd ubot-it almeno non ho detto qualcuno ;)
<maxo> cmq...
<maxo> ho messo sul server transmission e mi han detto che posso anche mettere webui per controllarlo più comodamente da browser..
<maxo> come posso fare?
<Peace-> maxo: boh
<Peace-> :D
<maxo> asd
<Peace-> maxo: trasmissin non è tipo gnome application ?
<Peace-> maxo: a parte che anche se fosse kde application non saprei
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> torrent se non mi sbalglio?
<go^> si Peace-
<mo_> cosa significa la R in cp -R ??
<Peace-> mo_: semplice
<Peace-> mo_: man cp
<Peace-> mo_: poi digiti /
<Peace-> mo_: inserisci -R
<Peace-> quindi trovi i successivi con il tasto n
<Peace-> xD
<mo_> devo copiare una cartella da una cartella all'altra e mi hanno consigliato di fare cp -R cartella di origine poi cartella destinazione, vorrei sapere cosa fa la R'
<filo1234>  -R, -r, --recursive copy directories recursively
<mo_> come faccio a condividere una cartella con piu utenti?
<maxo> so Peace- è per i torrent
<maxo> sul sistema è GNOME
<Peace-> guarda non saprei
<Peace-> a prescindere dal desktop
<maxo> mmm azz ok grazie lo stes
<Peace-> maxo: devi chiedere a tizi che usano quelle cose li specialmente ai gnomisti
<Peace-> tipo... glpiana
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> forse lui lo sa
<glpiana> interfaccia web per transmission? non ne so nulla
<Peace-> come non detto xD
<glpiana> maxo, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=240283.0 parti da qui e trova robe simili se questo non ti aiuta
<ALiENr0x> salve a tutti volevo sapere se sapevate come risolvere un piccolo bug grafico che ho riscontrato da quando ho aggiornato ubuntu nella versione 10.10, praticamente quando sposto file cartelle ecc non vedo l'icona trascinarsi e come se fosse invisibile e come potete immaginare è molto scomodo
<ALiENr0x> sapete aiutarmi? Grazie
<filo1234> maxo: devi installare transmission-cli transmission-daemon
<filo1234> maxo: e poi usi http://localhost:9091
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, non vedi nemmeno un riquadrino e una piccola mano chiusa?
<ALiENr0x> glpiana: no purtroppo vedo solo il cursore del mouse normalmente
<ALiENr0x> come se non sto facendo niente
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, usi effetti desktop?
<ALiENr0x> glpiana: si uso compiz p.s. ho notato che 1 volta su 10 "funziona" cioè vedo l'icona in semitrasparenza che si muove
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, disabilita compiz e prova a vedere se senza ti appare
<ALiENr0x> ok lo disabilito e ti dico subito
<ALiENr0x> si è in compiz il problema
<ALiENr0x> in qualche plugin probabilmente, funziona disabilitandolo
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, ok, però non so dirti cosa modificare in compiz. piuttosta resetta le tue configurazioni. dovresti avere una directory nascosta .compiz o compizqualcosa sotto .config
<ALiENr0x> scusate a crashato gnome XD
<ALiENr0x> glpiana: provo a disabilitare un po di plugin e vedo di qual'è il problema :) grazie
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, se parti da zero magari fai prima
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, e poi hai fatto l'avanzamento. ti conviene segare le vecchie configurazioni di compiz
<ALiENr0x> mmm ok allora ripristino la config
<harrypotter> ciao a tutti
<harrypotter> un aiuto per la configurazione wiifii su ubuntu grazie
<badkidz> ciao ragazzi non riesco a far funzionare il microfono su skype sapete aiutarmi?
<badkidz> :)
<glpiana> harrypotter, spiega che problemi incontri
<glpiana> badkidz, funziona su registratore di suoni?
<badkidz> non lo so..
<glpiana> badkidz, provalo :)
<badkidz> come posso fare una prova?
<harrypotter> allora ho una penna della sitecom 300N con un router alice ho appena installato ubuntu 10.4.1 ma non riesco a configurare la chiavetta wireless
<glpiana> badkidz, apri registratore di suoni e provi a registrare mentre aprli nel microfono
<harrypotter> potete aiutarmi please?
<glpiana> harrypotter, oki, è inserita orala chiavetta?
<glpiana> *ora la
<harrypotter> si pero ti scrivo con windozz xp
<glpiana> harrypotter, non hai la possibilità di attaccare il pc via cavo momentaneamente?
<harrypotter> <glpiana> provo a spostare la postazione dammi un momento solo
<glpiana> harrypotter, vai tranquillo
<badkidz> glpiana si funziona
<badkidz> provato ora
<badkidz> :D
<glpiana> harrypotter, poi avvii ubuntu e torni qui
<glpiana> badkidz, oki, apri skype, vai nelle impostazioni relative ai dispositivi
<harrypotter> ok come faccio per ritornare nella stessa pagina?
<badkidz> vediamo
<badkidz> opzioni
<must> ciao a tutti
<badkidz> dispositivi audio?
<harrypotter> mi segno l'id nella barra degli indirizzi?
<glpiana> harrypotter, no, il canale è #ubuntu-it            passa dalla pagina web di ubuntu.it
<harrypotter> ok grazie
<glpiana> badkidz, sì. dimmi cosa leggi di fianco ai dispositivi
<must> scusate ho un problema
<badkidz> microfono pulseaudio server local
<badkidz> e cosi per tutte le voci
<badkidz> anche per altoparlanti
<badkidz> e
<badkidz> suoneria c'è pulseaudio server local
<must> nn riesco ad installare ubuntu
<badkidz> must cioe?
<must> allora
<glpiana> badkidz, se clicchi sul menu a parte pulseaudio hai altre scelte?
<must> io ho due harddisk
<badkidz> glpiana no
<must> e ubuntu si vuole installare su quello pieno
<glpiana> badkidz, allora non so aiutarti
<badkidz> azz peccato
<badkidz> grazie comunque
<glpiana> must, non ti da la possibilità di scegliere il disco?
<must> no nn spunta nessun disco
<glpiana> badkidz, controlla magari, sotto l'icona del cvolume di gnome, le rpeferenze audio degli ingressi
<badkidz> ok
<glpiana> must, hai fatto partire subito l'installazione o hai avviato la prova del sistema prima?
<must> ho fatto tutte e due le prove
<badkidz> audio interno analog stereo dice
<must> pero nn mi spuntano gli hard disk
<glpiana> badkidz, prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | badkidz
<ubot-it> badkidz: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<badkidz> ok
<glpiana> must, serve un terminale. puoi aprirlo ora? altrimenti riavvia il livecd
<must> perche se lo vuole installare sul primo
<must> io il primo e pieno
<must> e nn posso fare partizioni li
<must> allora ho fatto partire il secondo dal bios come bot
<must> nemmeno quello fa
<must> che terminale?
<glpiana> must, avvia da live cd, scegli di provare il sistema e poi vai in applicazioni accessori terminale
<must> ah devo andare in terminale?
<must> e che faccio?
<must> adesso nn posso metterlo
<glpiana> must, beh, ti colleghi qui e ti passiamo dei comandi per verificare alcune cose
<must> ah
<must> da live cd?
<must> capito
<glpiana> must, sì, da livecd,
<badkidz> glpiana http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=136092
<must> ok grazie
<glpiana> badkidz, no, niente. non vedo opzioni su cui giocare. puoi provare a installare pavucontrol e vedere se con questo programma riesci a intervenire sul microfono
<glpiana> badkidz, ma di più non so dirti, spesso skype è ostico
<badkidz> capito
<badkidz> pff
<ALiENr0x> glpiana: ho rifatto tt i conf da 0 ora va bene :) anche se in caso per tante volte di seguito velocemente sposto un icona si riverifica il problema
<ALiENr0x> però ora non è + 9 su 10 ma 1 su 10
<ALiENr0x> quindi va bene così xD
<glpiana> ok
<ALiENr0x> glpiana: percaso sai che novità avrà la nuova versione ? gli metteranno gnome 3?
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, guarda su gogol
<Peace-> glpiana: che cosa è gogol
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> mogol?
<glpiana> !chat | Peace-
<ubot-it> Peace-: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ALiENr0x> glpiana: azz quindi niente + gnome XD chi sa come sarà sto unity
<ALiENr0x> cmq peccato mi trovavo abbastanza bene con gnome
<glpiana> ALiENr0x, se vuoi ne parliamo su #ubuntu-it-chat , ma non qui
<bedo2991_ITA> Qual è la dimensione ottima per una partizione di swap per essere usata in un computer che deve essere "ibernabile"?
<go^> bedo2991_ITA, alcuni dicono RAM+20%..altri 2xRAM
<glpiana> bedo2991_ITA, mi pare debba essere grande quanto la ram a disposizione. nel dubbio raddopppia
<HoldenC> dim(swap) > dim(ram)
<go^> bedo2991_ITA, insomma..metti una quantità compresa tra RAM+20% e RAMx2
<bedo2991_ITA> uno spreco enorme ed non-quantificabile, perfetto :D
<go^> bedo2991_ITA, perchè quando iberna copia la ram dentro alla swap..
<go^> durante l'ibernazione la ram viene "svuotata"
<HoldenC> in realtà mi pare che comprime la ram prima di copiarla nell'area di swap, e inoltre la ram non è quasi mai utilizzata al 100, quindi in teoria anche dim(swap) = 0.7*dim(ram) dovrebbe andare
<go^> bedo2991_ITA, se metti RAM+20% vai più che sicuro
<HoldenC> (l'ho letto da qualche parte su kernel.org/doc, ma non ricordo dove)
<bedo2991_ITA> non è per me, è per un mio amico. Il mio consiglio è "non ibernare" :D
<Lenn> Salve, ho scaricato Chrome, come lo istallo?
<MO_> ciao, quando accendo il computer mi escono diverse finestre con scritto Authentication E' richiesta per la stampa del documento test page 63 cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> Lenn, non c'è supporto per programmi esterni ai repo. se avessi voluto chromium sarebbe stato altro discorso
<glpiana> MO_, accendi il pc, fai il login e vedi ste finestre?
<go^> Lenn, installa chromium :P sudo apt-get install chromium
<go^> più veloce imho
<filo1234> go^: al massimo chromium-browser
<MO_> si glpiana esatto
<denver> ciao a tutti ho un problema con i cd!!!!il pc non me li legge come mai????
<go^> ops.
<glpiana> MO_, prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | MO_
<ubot-it> MO_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Lenn> glpiana: Prima di formattare tutto lo avevo istallato, ho scaricato dal sito di chrome un .deb
<MO_> come fare pe rprendere una schermata?
<filo1234> Lenn: chromium-browser è nei repo
<glpiana> MO_, applicazioni accessori cattura schermata
<Lenn> filo1234: Sì, lo usavo ma preferisco Chrome per motivi che ora non vado a scrivere...
<Lenn> Dunque converto la mia domanda, come istallo un .deb?
<glpiana> Lenn, non c'è supporto per programmi esterni ai repo.
<filo1234> Lenn: ok allora non possiamo dare supporto qui
<denver> URGENTE!!!!ho bisogno dei cd!!!!ma il pc non me li legge!!!
<glpiana> Lenn, per installare un deb ci clicchi sopra due volte
<glpiana> denver, rilassati, che qui troppi punti esclamativi distraggono
<glpiana> denver, cd audio o cd dati?
<denver> cd dati
<glpiana> denver, il cd è inserito ora?
<Lenn> glpiana: Lo apre con Il software center giusto?
<denver> glpiana scusa ma non capisco il motivo
<denver> si
<glpiana> Lenn, sì
<glpiana> denver, digita: mount           in un temrinale e metti l'output su pastebin
<denver> anche con le chiavette mi dava problemi poi le ho formattate sul netbook
<glpiana> !paste | denver
<Lenn> Ok
<ubot-it> denver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MO_> glpiana http://imagebin.org/136099
<glpiana> MO_, apri un terminale e digita: ps aux | grep cups
<glpiana> !paste | MO_
<ubot-it> MO_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<denver> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/562530/
<glpiana> denver, scrivi eject   e dimmi se fa uscire il disco
<MO_> glpiana, ti comunico che avevo perso le stampanti cioè il server cups, poi da qui soiete riusciti a rimettermi apposto il server cup, non voorrei perderlo di nuovo cosa dici?
<denver> glpiana eject: impossibile trovare o aprire il dispositivo "cdrom"
<glpiana> MO_, io aspetto l'output del comando che ti ho dato
<filo1234> MO_: elimina le stampe che hai in coda
<glpiana> denver, eject /dev/sr0
<denver> glpiana aperto
<MO_> glpiano importante è che non mi  elimina il server cup?
<glpiana> denver, oki, reinseriscilo, lascia che giri il disco, poi in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> denver, e metti su pastebin quello che esce
<denver> oki
<MO_> glpiana do il comando ps aux | grep cups ?
<glpiana> MO_, se vuoi ti aiuto, altrimenti per me si può lasciare stare
<MO_> glpiana dato il comando
<denver> glpiana il problema è che non lo sento girare....digito quello che mi hai detto!
<glpiana> MO_, vediamo
<MO_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562537/
<denver> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/562538/
<glpiana> MO_, oki, vedi ancora l'icona della stamopante là in alto a destra?
<MO_> si la vedo in alto a destra
<glpiana> denver, Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1 <--- disco andato o lettore andato. controlla che il disco non sia sporco
<glpiana> MO_, cliccaci sopra ed elimina le stame in coda come ti ha consigliato prima filo1234
<MO_> come elimino i lavori?
<glpiana> MO_, tatso destro -> cancella o annulla
<MO_> non riesco a fare tasto destro sembra bloccato
<glpiana> MO_, seleziona la riga di una stampa e premi canc
<denver> ora un altro cd lo rileva
<glpiana> denver, allora è il supporto che è messo male
<MO_> glpiana non funziona non riesco a selezionare le righe
<badkidz> pff ragazzi non riesco proprio a far funzionare il microfono su skype :(
<denver> glpiana cioè?
<badkidz> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao badkidz
<glpiana> denver, il cd è rotto
<MO_> vedo 6 righe ma non posso ne cliccaric sopra ne con il dx ne con il sx come mai??
<badkidz> ma non è che esiste un programma alternativo
<badkidz> con cui posso usare skype?
<glpiana> badkidz, no, perchè il protocollo di skype è proprietario
<denver> glipiana ok per formattare un cd?
<glpiana> denver, formattare un cd? ma è un riscrivibile?
<badkidz> pff
<badkidz> quindi non c'è speranza :|
<denver> cioè inserendo quelo che va provando a masterizzarlo con k3b non mi inserisce il file!!! si è riscrivibile
<denver> glpiana quelli che ho provato erano tutti riscrivibili
<glpiana> denver, con k3b o altro fagli fare un blank del disco
<badkidz> pff
<glpiana> MO_, apri firefox e nella barra degli indirizzi scrivi: localhost:631
<denver> glpiana blank?
<MO_> glpiana fatto
<glpiana> denver, sì, blank format, non so che temrine utilizzi il programma
<glpiana> MO_, clicca su amministrazione
<MO_> fatto
<maxo> mmmm
<maxo> ci sono gnomiani? :D
<glpiana> MO_, vedi elencata la tua stampante?
<denver> glpiana una formattazione
<MO_> no
<glpiana> MO_, scusa, hai ragione, devi prima cliccare su gestione stampanti
<MO_> GESTISCI STAMAPANTI?
<MO_> ok ora le veso
<MO_> vedo
<glpiana> MO_, clicca la stampante che è bloccata
<denver> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/562542/
<MO_> glpiana ho piu di una stampante non so  quale è bloccata
<glpiana> MO_, un secondo
<gianluca> qualcuno mi puo aiutare gentilmente
<filo1234> gianluca: a fare cosa? s enon chiedi ci viene difficile
<maxo> filo1234: :D
<gianluca> ho messo nel mio pc il sistema operativo ubuntu e vorrei installare anche windows xp solo che devo creare un'altra partizione come si fa?
<denver> glpiana non riesco a fare un cd audio!!
<glpiana> MO_, allora, se anche non sai qual è, una per una esegui questa operazione: clicchi sul nome della stamapnte, alla pagina successi clicchi sul menu dove leggi maintenance e scegli di cancellare tutti i lavori
<filo1234> gianluca: hai solo un hd?
<gianluca> si pc portatile
<filo1234> gianluca: hai usato tutto il disco per Ubuntu?
<glpiana> denver, cosa stai usando per fare il cd audio?
<denver> glpiana dice che si sono verificati problemi per aggiungere i file
<gianluca> purtroppo si
<denver> k3b
<glpiana> pausa caffè
<filo1234> gianluca: la cosa migliore sarebbe stata installare prima windows e poi ubuntu
<MO_> GLPIAN mi chiede la password
<filo1234> gianluca: ora dovrai fare il doppio del lavoro....
<denver> glpiana avevo brasero ma midava problemi
<gianluca> lo so prima c'era windows starter e l'ho tolto perche una cagata
<filo1234> gianluca: altrimenti ti consiglierei di installare windows in virtuale
<gianluca> cioe?
<filo1234> gianluca: con virtualbox
<filo1234> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<filo1234> gianluca: dipende dalle tue necessità però
<filo1234> e dal tuo hardware
<mmmm> yumm non riesco a entrare da xchta
<mmmm> mm
<MO_> glpiana ho fatto cancel all jobs  su ttutte le stampanti
<gianluca> filo1234 mi serve per installare il programma autocad
<filo1234> uhm allora il virtuale non va bene
<gianluca> ma se invece compro un hd esterno?
<MO_> ADESSO LA FIniestra delle stampe non riesco piu a chiuderal!!
<filo1234> gianluca: allora devi armarti di live cd, usare gparted per restringere la partizione, meglio se sposti da sinistra verso destra...installi windows nello spazio liberato e ripristini grub
<filo1234> MO_: riavvia
<filo1234> !grub | gianluca
<ubot-it> gianluca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<MO_> ok ciao
<denver> glpiana risolto grazie....cioè k3b non mi faceva fare i cd audio!!!!lo sto facendo con brasero
<gianluca> filo1234 se compro un hd esterno?
<filo1234> gianluca: per fare cosa?
<maxoo> filo1234 poi dopo ti chiedo una cosa appena sei libero ;)
<gianluca> per installare xp
<filo1234> gianluca: ma va
<filo1234> gianluca: hai mnolta roba instalalta su Ubuntu?
<filo1234> altrimenti fai una cosa bella pulita e reinstalli l'unoi e l'altro
<filo1234> maxoo: chiedi in canale
<gianluca> quasi niente l'ho messo da poco
<filo1234> gianluca: e allora fai tutto bene a puntino :D
<gianluca> ok
<filo1234> gianluca: prima windows e poi Ubuntu
<filo1234> gianluca: magari fatti le partizioni prima con gparted
<gianluca> gparted?
<filo1234> gianluca: ricordati windows all'inizio
<gianluca> quindi dovrei installare prima windows e poi ubuntu?
<filo1234> si
<filo1234> è meglio
<maxoo> ah ok scusa filo1234, ero quello di transmission
<filo1234> maxoo: si
<maxoo> ho messo sial il cli che il daemon
<maxoo> come mi dicesti
<maxoo> devo fare altro?
<filo1234> maxoo: devi abilitare il web dalle preferenze di transmission
<filo1234> poi apri il browser http://localhost:9091
<filo1234> maxoo: o l'ip del server al posto di localhost
<maxoo> abilitato devo mettere una autenticazione ho tolgo la spunta?
<maxoo> *o
<maxoo> :)
<filo1234> come preferisci
<maxoo> mmm ok
<maxoo> dal browser di casa non va
<maxoo> mentre da quello del server si...
<filo1234> maxoo: devi togliere la spunta da abilitare solo localhost
<gianluca> filo va bene partitionmanager per fare le partizioni?
<filo1234> quello che preferisci
<filo1234> maxoo: in che senso?
<maxoo> dal browser che uso a casa non mi si collega
<Neo__> salve a tutti
<filo1234> maxoo: non ho capito
<Neo__> vediamo se lo riesco a risolvere sto problema sono 2 mesi :(
<filo1234> maxoo: se parli di roba remota devi fare il nat sul router
<Neo__> qualcuno è disponibile
<glpiana> !qualcuno | Neo__
<ubot-it> Neo__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maxoo> il nat in che senso?
<Neo__> glpiana non so se ricordi il mio problema
<filo1234> maxoo: googla natforward
<Neo__> il grub non mi avviava ubuntu
<Neo__> avevamo provato con nomodetest
<maxoo> aah nono ok dovrei essere riuscito filo1234
<Neo__> ma non è servito a molto
<maxoo> dovevo togliere solo la spunta da "usa solo questo ip"
<Neo__> praticamente ho il problema che una volta fatto partire ubuntu dal grub mi compare solo il trattino lampeggiante e non si avvia un bel nulla
<Neo__> orami è diventato fastidioso ubuntu mi parte una volta su 8
<glpiana> Neo__, hai messo nomodetest?
<go^> figo
<Neo__> si ma non è servito a nulla
<glpiana> Neo__, l'opzione è nomodeset, non test
<maxoo> grazie filo1234
<maxoo> alla prossima
<maxoo> ;)
<Neo__> si si ho scritto bene
<glpiana> Neo__, allora prova con apci=off
<Neo__> purtroppo dopo pochi riavvi è diventato tutto come prima
<Neo__> almeno vorrei sapere il perchè di questa cosa
<Neo__> quindi edito nuovamente ed avvio ?
<glpiana> Neo__, editi nuovamente ALL'avvio
<gianluca> filo1234 non lo so usare come faccio?
<Neo__> lo devo scrivere assieme a nomodetest
<glpiana> Neo__, no, toglilo nomodeset se non serve
<Neo__> l'altra volta nomodetest mi faceva lo splash screen a bassissima risoluzione
<filo1234> gianluca: devi usare un live cd
<glpiana> Neo__, che è un problema irrisorio oserei dire
<glpiana> Neo__, poi avviava o no?
<filo1234> !gparted | gianluca
<ubot-it> gianluca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Neo__> si avviava ma sempre per poco
<Neo__> nel senso che dopo un paio di avvi non si avviava più nulla
<glpiana> Neo__, non esiste che si avvia per poco. se l'opzione funziona lo fa ad ogni avvio, semrpe che sia stata definitivamente inserita in grub
<Neo__> io l'ho inserita definitivamente nel grub, ma al mattino successivo dopo che la sera mi aveva avviato e riavviato correttamente mi presentava il solito trattino lampeggiante
<glpiana> Neo__, vvia ed edita la riga di grub. se c'è nomodeset ok, prova acpi=off. se non  c'è metti nomodeset e avvialo. poi torna che lo rendiamo definitivo
<Neo__> ok lo facci osubito
<gianluca> filo1234 dove trovo gparted per aprirlo dopo averlo installato
<filo1234> gianluca: ascoltami
<filo1234> gianluca: devi usare un live cd altrimenti non fai nulla
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gianluca> live cd?
<filo1234> !livecd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'livecd'
<filo1234> !live
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'live'
<gianluca> il mio e un netbook non si possono mettere i cd
<filo1234> gianluca: allora una pendrive
<filo1234> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<gianluca> e che devo fare con la pendrive
<gianluca> inserita
<filo1234> gianluca: scusa come l'hai installato ubuntu su quel pc?
<gianluca> con la penna
<filo1234> ecco
<gianluca> ma ora cosa devo fare
<filo1234> parti con la penna ( dicesi live )
<filo1234> e da gparted fai tutto
<gianluca> ma con la penna vuota?
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> gianluca: devi fare una usb libe
<filo1234> live*
<filo1234> !usb | gianluca
<ubot-it> gianluca: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<gianluca> ma quale sistema operatico ci devo mettere nella usb
<gianluca> operativo
<filo1234> gianluca: secondo te?
<Neo__> glpiana - con solo nomodetest non parte, con solo acpi=off non parte, con tutti e due assieme è partito
<gianluca> boo
<glpiana> Neo__, cazzolina. non gli piace sto kernel. ne hai altri di kernel elencati?
<filo1234> gianluca: in che canale sei? di cosa stiamo parlando?
<gianluca> ma ancora non sono riuscito a fare un'altra partizione
<filo1234> !usb | gianluca  e 15
<ubot-it> gianluca  e 15: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Neo__> io li tolgo ogni volta che li aggiorno e che so che partono bene , ad ogni modo sarebbe stato inutile perchè l'ha fatto con tutti i kernel dal più recente aggiornato ieri sera fino a quello originale della distribuzione
<Neo__> altra cosa non mi parte il memtest
<Neo__> cioè mi da un messaggio di errore che non ricordo in questo istante
<Neo__> se ti può essere utile posso elencarti i componenti del mio pc
<glpiana> Neo__, apri un terminale e scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Neo__> ok
<glpiana> Neo__, metti nomodeset e acpi=off nelle opzioni
<glpiana> Neo__, poi salvi e dai sudo update-grub
<gianluca> filo12234 devo creare prima una partizione
<filo1234> gianluca: mi stai facendo venire il cimurro però
<glpiana> lol
<filo1234> gianluca: la partizione la crei con la cavolo di pennina usb live, altrimenti da sistema installato non crei niente
<Neo__> glpiana eseguito
<filo1234> gianluca: poi vorrei capire come hai instenzion edi installare windows.....
<filo1234> se non hai un cd esterno
<glpiana> Neo__, riavvia e vedi se persiste il funzionamento
<Neo__> subito
<gianluca> in pratica devo installare nuovamente ubuntu e all'inizio devo creare la partizione?
<A|\|DR34> Devo splittare un file e rarrarlo come faccio con ARK???
<filo1234> gianluca: ciao
<gianluca> filo1234 perfavore
<filo1234> gianluca: te l'ho detto 45 volte cosa devi fare
<gianluca> vabbene sto creando il disco di avvio
<gianluca> un'attimo
<A|\|DR34> -.-
<filo1234> avvia da usb live di ubuntu, avvia gparted  e crei l epartizioni
<A|\|DR34> Devo splittare un file e rarrarlo come faccio con ARK???
<gianluca> fatto ora?
<A|\|DR34> c'è una brava persona che usa KDE che mi dica come splittare un file e Rarrarlo con ARK?
<go^> A|\|DR34, brava gente ne è rimasta poca a sto mondo
<gianluca> filo1234 ho crato il disco live ora?
<A|\|DR34> go^:  ne cercavo una UNA!
<A|\|DR34> :D
<gianluca> filo1234 quindi devo riavviare il pc?
<A|\|DR34> c'è una brava persona che usa KDE che mi dica come splittare un file e Rarrarlo con ARK?
<gianluca> glpiana mi puoi aiutare tu?
<A|\|DR34> vabè :|
<glpiana> A|\|DR34, -v<size>[k|b|f]             Create volumes with size=<size>*1000 [*1024, *1].  dal manuale di rar
<glpiana> gianluca, no spiacente. mai fatte live usb
<A|\|DR34> gianluca: cosa devi fare?
<A|\|DR34> installare ubuntu da penna usb?
<gianluca> glpiana quello l'ho gia fatto, come posso creare un partizionamento sull'hd per installare xp
<glpiana> gianluca, con il programma che ti ha indicato filo1234
<A|\|DR34> gianluca: scarica gparted live lo masterizzi, imposti il boot da CD ne bios, metti il CD e crei le partizioni che ti pare.
<glpiana> A|\|DR34, ha un netbook, non ha cd
<A|\|DR34> asd
<glpiana> e poi gparted c'è già nel livecd, perchè usare altro?
<A|\|DR34> perchè nel gparted che c'è nel live cd non avevo visto l'opzione per le ntfs
<A|\|DR34> mi pare eh.
<glpiana> ciao a tutti
<gianluca> ho installato gparted pero non riesco a trovarlo
<filo1234> A|\|DR34: nella live c'è l'opzione per ntfs
<A|\|DR34> io non l'ho vista c'erano tutte a parte quella
<A|\|DR34> boooh
<filo1234> A|\|DR34: è quando lo installi sul sistema che necessita di ntfstprogs
<gianluca> filo1234 mi aiuti perfavore sono ignorante
<go^> gianluca, che devi fa?
<filo1234> 15:56 < filo1234> avvia da usb live di ubuntu, avvia gparted  e crei l epartizioni
<go^> ok
<gianluca> ma cosa devo avviare?
<filo1234> -.-
<gianluca> dove trovo usb live?
<filo1234> gianluca: hai fatto la pendirve?
<filo1234> pendrive*
<gianluca> si
<filo1234> quella si chiama usb live
<gianluca> ok
<gianluca> ora che devo fare?
<filo1234> 15:56 < filo1234> avvia da usb live di ubuntu, avvia gparted  e crei l epartizioni
<filo1234> non so come dirtelo
<filo1234> boh
<filo1234> fai il reboot da usb?
<gianluca> spiega come fare ad avviarlo da usb live
<gianluca> reboot?
<filo1234> si
<gianluca> come si fa sto reboot
<go^> ahuahua
<go^> togli la spina del pc e la rimetti, così si fa il reboot
<A|\|DR34> no dai
<filo1234> gianluca: a questo punto credo che stia pigliando pe ril culo
<filo1234> riavvia?
<filo1234> spegni e riaccendi?
<A|\|DR34> -.-
<go^> ha tolto la spina dici?
<A|\|DR34> se riavviato anche lui.
<jester-> filo1234: se non pigli pè u culo c'è da preoccuparsi
<filo1234> jester-: infatti spero lo facesse
<Neo__> glpiana purtroppo contiuaa fare lo stesso errore
<Neo__> ho letto anche l'errore che mi da il memtest : too small memory
<jester-> glpiana è andato dalla morosa
<go^> qualche consiglio su come scoprire che scheda madre/ram ho installata in un computer da riga di comando ?
<Neo__> ok
<filo1234> go^: sudo lshw
<Neo__> jester puoi darmi tu una mano ?
<go^> in /proc/ non credo ci siano info rigurardom mmm
<jester-> go^: lshw
<go^> ok ty
<jester-> Neo__: circa?
<Neo__> ti ripeto il problema , i lgrub non mi avvia ubuntu , mi da solo un trattino lampeggiante
<Neo__> ho l'ultima versione del kernel adeso ma lo ha fatto sempre con tutti i kernel
<filo1234> Neo__: ma quanta ram hai sul tostapane?
<go^> sudo lshw mi da solo --> PCI (sysfs)
<jester-> Neo__: andava o da riavvio dopo installazione
<go^> e rimane bloccato bo
<Neo__> 2gb
<filo1234> go^: lascialo fare
<go^> ah ok, computer lento filo1234 hauahau :P
<Neo__> anche dopo l'installazone non andava subito
<Neo__> praticamente si avvia una volta su 5
<Neo__> le altre mi propone lo stesso errore
<jester-> Neo__: parti col kernel precdedente
<jester-> precedente*
<Neo__> l'ho eliminato ieri sera, tanto anche con quello lo faceva l'errore
<Neo__> e con tutti i kernel aggiornati
<jester-> Neo__: male
<Neo__> perchè ?
<jester-> Neo__: adesso sei in ubuntu?
<filo1234> Neo__: scheda madre asus?
<Neo__> adeso forutnatamente si
<Neo__> scheda madre asrock
<Neo__> chipset p43 con un pentium 4 530
<Neo__> un pc vecchio
<jester-> Neo__: pari un terminale e scrivici; sudo touch /forcefsck che al riavvio ti fa lo scandisk
<Neo__> ok
<Epiclol> Salve a tutti, ho istallato Chrome (Non Chromium) sul mio Ubuntu 10.10, ora come istallo flash player?
<jester-> Neo__: e sa di ram ciucca o periferica andata
<jester-> Epiclol: chrome è un giochino
<Neo__> ho 2 moduli corsair da 1 gb ciascuno installati in dual channel
<ulisse_> ciao a tutti
<Neo__> windows mi vede correttament ela memoria
<jester-> Neo__: fatto il test mem?
<Neo__> l'hd è nuovo è un samsung spinpointf3 da 500giga
<Neo__> il mem test non parte
<Neo__> too small memory mi dice
<ulisse_> ho un problema con la scheda wireless qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<jester-> Neo__: mi sa che hai un banco andato
<jester-> ulisse_: che scheda
<ulisse_> bcm4312
<Neo__> e come fa windows a riconoscerne 2
<jester-> ulisse_: serve essere collegati a cavo con internet
<Neo__> oddio non ho fatto test su windows
<ulisse_> eh ci sono sto scrivendo =)
<ulisse_> ho gia scaricato i driver propietari ma niente
<jester-> Neo__: le 2 ci sono, il fatto che facile che uno dei 2 sia a escort, prova a toglierne uno, se lo fa ancora lo rimetti e togli l'altro e stacca la scossa a cdrom e palle varie
<jester-> ulisse_: i driver se li mette da solo ma serve internet
<Neo__> ok
<ulisse_> si li ho messi
<Neo__> faccio un po' di test
<Neo__> a dopo
<ulisse_> ma non rileva comunque
<jester-> ulisse_: hai messo cosa?
<ulisse_> i driver propietari scaricati da sistema -> "driver aggiuntivi"
<jester-> ulisse_: quale era consigliato sta o bcm
<jester-> ulisse_: ma ei collegato a internet col cavo?
<ulisse_> nessuno dei due era consigliato
<ulisse_> si
<ulisse_> li ho provati entrambi cmq
<jester-> ulisse_: e quale hai messo
<jester-> ulisse_: adesso quale hai abilitato
<ulisse_> ora il broadcom b43
<jester-> ulisse_: iwconfig cosa vede
<ulisse_> lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.  wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off
<jester-> ulisse_: usa il pastebin, la wifi c'è comunque
<jester-> ulisse_: dai sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> ulisse_: incolla poi nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste| ulisse_
<ubot-it> ulisse_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ulisse_> scusa
<ulisse_> !paste| ulisse_
<ubot-it> ulisse_, please see my private message
<ulisse_> il sudo iwlist mi da
<ulisse_> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<jester-> ulisse_: dovresti avere la wifi nell'icona di rete in alto
<ulisse_> la spunta "abilita rete senza fili" è inattiva, non si può cliccare
<ulisse_> è come se fosse disabilitato...
<jester-> ulisse_: ls /lib/firmware e metti nel paste
<ulisse_> e poi come te lo faccio vedere? =)
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> leggi
<ulisse_> ok postato
<jester-> incolla il link
<ulisse_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562598/
<jester-> l'indirizzo
<jester-> ulisse_: non ha installato il firmware, adesso sei collegato a filo?
<ulisse_> si
<jester-> ulisse apri un terminale e copia incolla i comandi che ti scrivo
<ulisse_> spara
<overdarkm> ciao a tutti
<jester-> ulisse_: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<jester-> ulisse_: sta scaricando?
<ulisse_> si ha finito
<overdarkm> vorrei sapere una cosa a Palermo non ne fanno mai riunioni su ubuntu ? o linux ?
<jester-> ulisse_: tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2
<ulisse_> ok
<jester-> ulisse_: cd broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5/driver
<ulisse_> k
<jester-> ulisse_: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<ulisse_> fatto
<ulisse_> ma mi dice questo
<overdarkm> posta su paste.....
<ulisse_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562599/
<ulisse_> :P
<jester-> sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ wl_apsta_mimo.o
<ulisse_> fatto
<jester-> ulisse_: sudo rmmod b43
<jester-> ulisse_: sudo modprobe b43
<ulisse_> ok ci sono
<jester-> ulisse_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ulisse_> ancora mi da
<ulisse_> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<jester-> ulisse_: guarda nell'icona
<ulisse_> sempre uguale: reti senza fili disabilitate
<jester-> ulisse_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<jester-> ulisse_: riavvia
<jester-> ulisse_: nel bios è abilitata la scheda?
<ulisse_> si
<jester-> è accesa?
<ulisse_> ora si
<ulisse_> !!
<jester-> ulisse_: rfkill list
<ulisse_> mi dà wireless lan yes!
<ulisse_> ora riavvio e ti dico.. grazie!
<jester-> ulisse_: sudo rfkill unblock all
<ulisse_> ok
<ulisse_> riavvio?
<jester-> riavvia
<ulisse_> tx
<ulisse__> eccomi
<ulisse__> si è spenta di nuovo
<Diels-Alder> ciao c'è qualcuno che pacchettizza per ubuntu?
<Diels-Alder> ciao c'è qualcuno che pacchettizza per ubuntu?
<sam12345> salve a tutti. vorrei una conferma: NON è possibile compilare un kernel linux a 64 bit su un sistema a 32. Giusto? PS: Il processore è a 64 però.
<Odo> ulisse_, che scheda e' lo sai?
<ulisse__> bcm4312
<sam12345> sbagliato canale. sorry. :-/ passo a ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> ulisse_ guarda quale driver hai abilitato
<jester-> ulisse__: deve essere abiltato solo il bcm
<ulisse__> è abilitato il broadcom b43
<ulisse__> il driver sta non è abilitato
<jester-> ulisse__: lo sta ?
<jester-> ok
<jester-> ulisse__: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<ulisse__> k
<jester-> ulisse__: risposta?
<ulisse__> auto lo
<ulisse__>  iface lo inet loopback
<jester-> ulisse__: uname -r
<ulisse__> 2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<jester-> ulisse__: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.36-maverick-generic-pae
<jester-> ulisse__: poi riavvia
<ulisse__> fatto, riavvio. a dopo
<ulisse_> rieccomi jester-
<jester-> ulisse_uguale?
<ulisse_> si
<jester-> ulisse_ sudo apt-get install wicd
<ulisse_> come'era quel comando tipo wireless up?
<go^> ifconfig wlan0 up
<go^>  ?
<go^> usa /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> ulisse_ sudo dpkg --purge network-manager network-manager-gnome
<go^> lol
<Neo_> jester test effettuati , i moduli ram sono apposto
<michelefreschi> continuo ad avere problemi con la visualizzazione in VNC di un pc nella mia LAN: uso "visualizzazione di desktop remoto" che di solito è soddisfacente, nell'abilitazione del portatile vedo che scrive: questa macchina è raggiungibile all'indirizzo IP x.x.x.x o con il nome portatile.local, l'altro pc fisso mi scrive raggiungibile all'indirizzo localhost
<ulisse_> fatto
<jester-> Neo_: boh
<jester-> Neo_: adesso vai in menu internet e lancia wicd
<Neo_> adesso è partito cmq ubuntu, prima glpiana mi ha fatto editare all'avvio nomodtest e acpi=off
<jester-> ulisse_:  adesso vai in menu internet e lancia wicd
<Neo_> wicd mi parte automatico col sistema
<jester-> Neo_: avevi fatto sudo touch /forcefsck?
<Neo_> ah non era per me
<Neo_> si e mi ha fatto uno scandisk
<jester-> ulisse_: vediamo, se mo parte regolare era il fs sminghiato
<ulisse_> scusa non so cos'è menù internet
<jester-> ulisse_: applicazioni/internet
<jester-> ulisse_: trovato?
<Neo_> ma perchè il mem test non mi parte , mentre va benissimo dalle distribuzioni live che uso per fare i test , se provo ad avviare il memtest di ubuntu dal menù del grub mi dice "too small lower memory"
<ulisse_> si in effetti ora mi rileva le reti
<jester-> ulisse_: pigia collega
<ulisse_> si connesso
<ulisse_> provo a staaccare il avo
<jester-> ulisse_: dovrebbe aver gia sconnesso lui
<jester-> togli il cavo a vedee
<ulisse_> prova 1 2 3
<ulisse_> mittico
<jester-> nm stava con le amiche del berluscone
<ulisse_> sei un mostro, non ho capito il 90% delle cose che hai fatto ma sei mittico!
<jester-> comunque wicd se non devi usare la pennina usb è molto meglio
<ulisse_> eheh ok
<ulisse_> comunque ora non va l'iconcina in alto, è normale?
<jester-> ulisse_: poi al riavvio avrai l'icona di wicd nella tray
<jester-> non ricordo il coando per farla partire
<jester-> comando*
<ulisse_> ok =)
<jester-> ulisse_: forse wicdclient
<Neo_> jester per il mio problema non ti viene più niente in mente ?
<ulisse_> per premio ti mando via pastebin un invito ad Arcore
<jester-> ulisse_: wicd e batti tab nel terminale
<jester-> ulisse_: basta che non ci sia lelemora però
<jester-> Neo_: direi che adesso vedi se dopo lo scandisk fa ancora il pirla
<ulisse_> wicd         wicd-client  wicd-gtk
<jester-> ulisse_: wicd-client   dovrebbe caricare licona
<Neo_> ok provo a riavviarlo, ma noto sta cosa , quando lo riavvio parte più facilmente, mentre se lo avvio da zero non parte
<jester-> ulisse_: wicd-client   & exit
<michelefreschi> continuo ad avere problemi con la visualizzazione in VNC di un pc nella mia LAN: uso "visualizzazione di desktop remoto" che di solito è soddisfacente, nell'abilitazione del portatile vedo che scrive: questa macchina è raggiungibile all'indirizzo IP x.x.x.x o con il nome portatile.local, l'altro pc fisso mi scrive raggiungibile all'indirizzo localhost . Ovviamente inserendo l'indirizzo localhost vedo direttamente una ne
<michelefreschi> ll'altra le finestre del portatile dal quale parto
<jester-> Neo_: è vecchio il pc?
<jester-> michelefreschi: in lan?
<Neo_> guarda è un pc del 2005 che ha subito diversi upgrade
<Neo_> direi che adesso è salito di livello ahah
<michelefreschi> si lan
<jester-> Neo_: facile che sia un problema di bios
<Neo_> no aspetta
<michelefreschi> con portatile che accede attraverso WL
<Neo_> la scheda madre l'ho cambiata a novembre
<Neo_> ed ha l'ultimo bios disponibile
<jester-> michelefreschi: i pc stanno in lan locale e accedi da internet
<jester-> Neo_: ok
<jester-> Neo_: prova a fare un paio di reboot
<Neo_> direi che faccio un'altra prova col riavvio
<Neo_> ok
<Neo_> a dopo
<ulisse_> grazie mille jester riavvio
<ulisse_> e vedo se parte tutto
<jester-> certo che parte
<michelefreschi> lan locale fatta a stella con switch in centro che va ad uno dei computer e poi all'acces-point della wl, trattasi di rete con ip fisso, in ssh mi funziona bene
<jester-> michelefreschi: le eth dei vari pc quindi hanno ip statico?
<michelefreschi> si
<michelefreschi> però il xubuntu in soffitta in VNC dice "raggiungibile all'indirizzo localhost". firewall nn dovrei avere
<jester-> michelefreschi: hai installato xvnc4viewer ?
<jester-> michelefreschi: dopo di che usi protocollo vnc e ip della eth
<michelefreschi> ok, riparto da zero... provo
<jester-> michelefreschi: senza quel pacchetto non hai il protovollo vnc, lo devi mettere su tutti i pc e se winzoz ti serve realvnc
<ulisse__> a posto mitico jester- un saluto e un grazie!
<jester-> ulisse__: :D
<Neo_> jester- : sembra che parte , riavviato e partito 3 volte su 3 avviato da 0 parte pure
<Neo_> devo solo risolvere il problema col mem test
<fuser80> ciao, qualcuno può aiutarma, non riesco a installare ubuntu 10.10, nel mio pc io ho ubuntu 10.04, monto il file immagine ma poi mi da un errore
<michelefreschi> sono su entrambi i pc xvnc4viuwer alla versione + recente
<michelefreschi> ....unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)
<jester-> !installazione | fuser80
<ubot-it> fuser80: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Neo_> jester il bug di memtest mi sa che è irrisolvibile cmq grazie per l'aiuto
<marco69> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi con l'installazione di oracle su Ubuntu?
<michelefreschi> ho controllato anche il firewall       http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562627/
<michelefreschi> ps: portatile con ubuntu e soffitta con xubuntu
<filippo> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<filippo> potete aiutarmi
<filippo> sapete come devo fare per convertire i file scaricati da yotube in mp3 con winff
<michelefreschi> ed ora altri dati: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562632/
<filippo> dopo che li scarico apro winff aggiungo il file scelgo mp3 e faccio converte mi appare una finestra che mi dice premere invio ma non succede niente
<michelefreschi> zero? nessuno?
<alnuvola> è molto facile l interfaccia di winff mi sembra strano
<michelefreschi> aiuti per il mio vnc? ho visto che però da "soffitta" vedo vnc di portatile, ma a me serve l'inverso
<jester-> michelefreschi: lo hai abilitato l'accesso?
<michelefreschi> si
<jester-> vnc4viwer installato suentrambi?
<michelefreschi> sia su connessione inversa in cisualizzatore di desktop remoti, sia su desktop remoto
<jester-> non c'è motivo che non veda un pc controlla ip di rete
<michelefreschi> ma con ssh funziona
<michelefreschi> quindi l'ip è giusto
<michelefreschi> a meno che non sia abilitato solo per qualche utente specifico.... ora riprovo a controllare i settaggi
<michelefreschi> ok, ho ritolto la spunta su consenti agli altri utenti il controllo... etc e l'ho rimessa, ma fa l'analisi è poi scrive   ....raggiungibile sll'indirizzo localhost (e non dice nulla dell IP che invece abilitando visualizzazione inversa mi visualizza)
<michelefreschi> dove posso postare le immagini?
<michelefreschi> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ciccio980> ciao, scusate il disturbo, posseggo due installazioni di ubuntu una su hard disk e una su penna usb. E'possibile settare transmission in modo da essere sincronizzato tra le due installazioni? in entrambe le installazioni il nome utente è antonio
<michelefreschi> jester-.....
<michelefreschi> ti è venuta qualche idea?
<michelefreschi> mi sono letto un po' di guide su rete e vlc... ma mi sembra impodssibile che non vada
<jester-> michelefreschi: secondo me è una questione di setup, non c'è senso che un pc vada a l'altro no
<jester-> michelefreschi: firewall?
<michelefreschi> ho cercato, ma su entrambi sembra tutto aperto, a meno che non ci sia qualcosa sul wl
<michelefreschi> ma sullo switch che fa da stella in lan non ho nulla, ora connetto il portatile attraversi rj45 e vedo se da lì funziona
<jester-> michelefreschi: eh ecco il motivo
<jester-> se lo switch è wifi
<michelefreschi> ho 2 switch ed un modem
<jester-> non è wifi
<michelefreschi> 1 switch solo cavo ed uno wl
<michelefreschi> devo disconnetermi un attimo
<michelefreschi> quidi nulla di fatto
<Synaptic> Buona sera
<michelefreschi> sera
<michelefreschi> jester- c 6? può essere qualcosa legato all'harware del pc che non si lascia vedere in vnc?
<Synaptic> qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi un sito dove ci sono dei conkyrc già scritti che io possa guardarli e scegliere quello che più mi piace?
<Synaptic> il font di sistema su gnome come lo posso cambiare?
<Synaptic> quale file mi sceglie il font di sistema?
<ErVito> Synaptic: Sistema>Preferenze>Aspetto
<alnuvola> qualcuno sa indicarmi una buona guida per il terminale di linux
<ErVito> alnuvola: quello che vuoi è tutto e niente
<ErVito> vuoi una guida ai comandi comuni? o a cos'altro?
<alnuvola> una guida seria di tutti i comandi
<alnuvola> sto trovando guide sparse
<alnuvola> i comandi comuni non mi interessato
<ErVito> "tutti" non esiste suppongo
<alnuvola> tipo sudo ls pwd dir wget ecc
<ErVito> considerando anche il fatto che i comandi si creano in base alle esigenze
<alnuvola> mi spiego meglio
<alnuvola> se volessi usare un ubuntu senza interfaccia grafica
<alnuvola> senza gnome
<ErVito> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase
<alnuvola> gia visto
<alnuvola> nient'altro
<ErVito> alnuvola: per comandi più complessi ci sono i manuali
<ErVito> guide che diano una panoramica del tutto...non ne conosco
<alnuvola> capito
<alnuvola> cioè un manulae del tipo la shell di linux
<alnuvola> non esiste
<kong_> giovini, ho provato a mettere natty alpha 2 su una chiavetta usb usando dd, ma sembra non piacere al mio pc
<ErVito> alnuvola: man bash
<ErVito> ma questo è BASH
<ErVito> non volevo consigliartelo
<ErVito> perchè è UN'ALTRA cosa
<alnuvola> no bash anche va bene
<kong_> al riavvio la chiavetta non parte
<ErVito> e allora prendi il man ufficiale
<ErVito> se no ci sono un'altra marea di doc
<alnuvola> qualè quello ufficiale
<ErVito> c'è la versione ita su pluto della mendel cooper (quella che uso e che mi pare carina)
<ErVito> alnuvola: man bash
<kfbn> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=221263.0
<kongone> nessuno ha provato a mettere la versione desktop su un pennino usb?
<alnuvola> http://a2.pluto.it/a21.htm
<alnuvola> ErVito questa come la vedi
<Synaptic> quale è il comando per installare un font?
<Synaptic> !font
<ubot-it> fonts is Installazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/InstallareCaratteri - Migliorare Caratteri: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/MigliorareCaratteri - Caratteri Microsoft: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CaratteriMicrosoft
<ErVito> alnuvola: mah, diresti che è una guida a bash?
<ErVito> alnuvola: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<ErVito> c'è anche in ita...tipo la versione 6.0
<ErVito> comunque buona
<ErVito> vedi te
<alnuvola> quella italiana
<ErVito> questa è ricca di esempi
<ErVito> no, è alla 4.1 la ita...vabè...ricordavo male...comunque è sempre valida
<ErVito> http://www.pluto.it/files/ildp/guide/abs/index.html
<michelefreschi> aiuti per il mio vnc? da mio xubuntu in "soffitta" vedo con VNC il portatile che ha ubuntu, ma a me serve l'inverso e non funziona
<michelefreschi> ottengo sempre l'errore di connessione chiusa 111 o 101, ho cercato se c'è un muro di fuoco, ma sembra che non ci si
<giaco> ciao a tutti
<cesare> ciao a tutti....ho un disco esterno da 1000 gb.....che nn riesco piu' a vederde quano lo collego al pc.....ho provato ad usare gparted ma me lo vede come non allocato...e non mi da alcuna opzione....qualcuno sa aiutarmi..?
<zick> ciao regà
<zick> c'ho un problemino con samba
<zick> errore: connection error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<zick> qualche idea?
<cesare> ma se io creo una nuova partizione primaria ntfs (come era prima)....mi cancella tutti i file che sono presenti all'interno..?
<zick> com'era prima? cioè?
<cesare> prima era in formato ntfs
<zick> prima e ora
<cesare> ora in gparted me lo legge come non allocato
<zick> quindi non allocato significa che hai formattato e quindi non ci sono dati
<cesare> ma nn ho formattato..
<zick> non allocato io so che è una partizione non usata, quindi non segna alcun fs significa che non c'è nulla
<zick> scusa
<zick> errore: connection error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL con samba qualche idea
<zick> ??
<cesare> stavo ripristinando windows xp su un pc a cui era collegato questo hard disk e per sbaglio ho dato il via a l'opzione di cancellazione partizione....ma nn ha formattato....
<cesare> ....come si fa a ridare l'estenzione ntfs senza perdere tutti i dati..?
<zick> quando cancella la partizione perdi i dati perchè a mio avviso formatta anche
<cesare> non credo...perche' prima chiede se si vuol cancellare la partizione....(e io ho dato il via)...e poi chiede se si vuol formattare....(e qui' mi son fermato)..
<michelefreschi> come reinstallo vino-server?
<nicola> ciao ho un problema con xp  chi mi può aiutare??
<michelefreschi> winzoz
<michelefreschi> prova in chat
<nicola> nessuno mi può dare un mano??
<michelefreschi> nicola: prova ubuntu-it-chat
<cesare> qualcuno sa aiutarmi...?
<michelefreschi> il canale di irc #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicola> grazie
<cesare> ...nessuno?
<ErVito> cesare: devi sfruttare un software di recupero dati, che non c'è storia "ho dato il via al formattone ma i dati son salvi"
<ErVito> i dati possono anche esser lì ma di fatto la partizione non c'è più, quindi per il sistema sono andati
<ErVito> devi andare con un software specifico a scannare tutto il disco alla ricerca di quello che ti serve
<cesare> che programma posso usare..?
<cesare> ma se ricreo una nuova partizione ntfs con gparted ....mi formatta tutto?
<cesare> c'è un programma su ubntu per recupero dati?
<Synaptic> cesare, che tipo di recupero dati?
<Synaptic> cosa devi recuperare e da dove?
<cesare> ho cancellato la partizione di un hard disk esterno.....(nn ho formattato)..
<cesare> ...mentre spippolavo con xp...
<cesare> ...mi sai dire..?
<Synaptic> cesare, sto controllando
<cesare> ok...
<Synaptic> cesare se hai cancellato una partizione....... e quindi lo spazio non è allocato
<Synaptic> e hai applicato le modifiche
<Synaptic> hai brasato tutto
<Synaptic> quindi puoi riformattarlo con il formato che ti pare
<Synaptic> per quello che so io..... non recuperi i dati sopra, pero è una mia opinione non prenderla come parola divina
<cesare> non credo...perche' prima mi ha chiesto se si vuol cancellare la partizione....(e io ho dato il via)...e poi chiede se si vuol formattare....(e qui' mi son fermato)..
<Synaptic> ora sei da ubuntu? se colleghi l'hard disk lo monti e provi a guardarci dentro non vedi niente?
<cesare> ...quindi non avendo formattato....credo che i dati siano ancora tutti presenti..
<Synaptic> è quello che stavo pensando anche io
<cesare> non me lo monta
<Synaptic> mhh spe
<cesare> ...ok
<Synaptic> lancia sudo fdisk -l
<Synaptic> e dimmi se te lo trova
<cesare> aspè..
<cesare> no mi vede solo gli sda.....mentre l'hard disk è sdb
<cesare> ....gparted lo vede
<cesare> ...ma lo vede come non allocato
<Synaptic> mhhh
<Synaptic> è successo anche a me ... ma io sono riuscito a prendere le cose che avevo dentro anche se le avevo formattate
<Synaptic> se non è allocato non te lo vede
<Synaptic> cmq gparted dove ti dice che è?
<Synaptic>  /dev/sdb1 ?
<cesare> ...  /dev/sdb
<Synaptic> ok
<Synaptic> prova a fare: sudo mount /dev/sdb
<Synaptic> ma non credo che te lo monterà
<Synaptic> se non te lo monta prova a formattarlo con gparted come ext4
<Synaptic> e poi prova a rimontarlo
<cesare> mi dice impossibile trovare sdb...etc..
<cesare> ma se lo  formatto con ext4 mi sa che cancella tutto...
<cesare> dall'idea che mi son fatto ...cancellare una partizione è come togliere la copertina ad un libro....vorrei sapere se è possibile rimettere la copertina ...senza cancellare il contenuto...
<cesare> ci sei..?
<zick> synaptic se lui ha cancellato la partizione ha perso anche i dati
<Synaptic> zick, si ma in passato cancellai una partizione ma poi quando formattai e andai a vedere in /mnt li ritrovai
<Synaptic> almeno in parte
<Synaptic> cesare io ritrovai tutto anche mettendo una nuova partizione
<zick> bho
<Synaptic> pero non ti posso dare certezze
<Synaptic> io proverei
<Synaptic> tanto, cosi con lo spazio non allocato non fai nulla
<zick> bho allora prova il comando
<zick> sudo -s
<cesare> e che programma hai usato per "ripescare" i dati....?...un programma di recupero dati?
<zick> mount -t auto /dev/sdbx (x numero partizione)
<Synaptic> no cesare ci sono andato con sudo nautilus dentro
<Synaptic> dopo averlo montato
<zick> lo sai c'è un software che però devi scaricarlo e usarlo sotto dos
<cesare> ...pensavo casomai di ricreare una partizione in ntfs...(come era prima)....
<zick> anzi ti consiglio di masterizzarti hiren's 9.x li c'è disk director che mi modifica l' fs delle partizioni senza cancellare nulla
<zick> c'è proprio il comando convert
<cesare> ....pensi sia piu' rischioso..?
<zick> con disk director non ti cancella nulla
<zick> non perdi i dati
<zick> a patto che tu non l' abbia già perduti
<michelefreschi> secondo qualche esperto... perché anche se ho spuntato le caselle per accettare le connessioni VNC non ho vino-server in ascolto sulla porta 5900 in xubuntu?
<cesare> ...zick...scusa...stavi dicendo a me?
<zick> yes
<cesare> che dicevi?...mi dovrei masterizzare hiren's 9.x...?
<zick> michelefreschi lancia watch 'netstat -ano | grep -i 5900' e vedi se sta in listening
<zick> si cesare devi masterizzarti hiren's
<zick> e usare disk director
<michelefreschi> avevo fatto questi:su client: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562708/
<cesare> cos è? un programma?....da dove lo scarico?....e perchè lo devo masterizzare...non posso lanciarlo da ubuntu?
<michelefreschi> e su server....http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562711/
<zick> qualcuno conosce questo errore Connection to 192.168.1.4 failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<zick> michele provi a collegarti dalla porta 5900 alla?
<cesare> zick...scusa..cos è? un programma?....da dove lo scarico?....e perchè lo devo masterizzare...non posso lanciarlo da ubuntu?
<zick> tu hai dato la porta 5900 alla macchina che deve connettersi la devi impostare su quella a cui ti devi connettere no da cui devi connetterti
<zick> hiren's parte da sotto dos
<zick> è una multi utility
<cesare> dove lo trovo?
<michelefreschi> ma sul primo pc entro http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562708/
<michelefreschi> è sull'altro che non entro http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562711/ e che in effetti non vedo in ascolto vino-server
<michelefreschi> non riesco a darla al server
<michelefreschi> non capisco perché, ho installato gli stessi sw e spuntato le stesse opzioni
<michelefreschi> entrambe parlano della porta 5900 ma sul secondo il vino-server non va a fare il portiere!
<zick_> ao
<zick_> regà
<zick_> ma
<zick_> come il portiere<'
<zick_> ?
<michelefreschi> aaaaaaaa io scrivevo ma tu eri caduto....
<michelefreschi> ma sul primo pc entro http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562708/
<michelefreschi> è sull'altro che non entro http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/562711/ e che in effetti non vedo in ascolto vino-server 04/02/2011 21:47:40
<michelefreschi> non riesco a darla al server
<FloodBotIt2> michelefreschi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Flowz> Raga a chi posso chiedere un grande aiuto. Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu sul mio secondo pc, dopo averlo usato per svariati mesi sul primo; quando inserisco il cd all'accensione,esce la schermata ubuntu e tutto il resto ma poi esce scritto"unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<jester-> Flowz: sa di iso fatta maale
<Flowz> E non posso proseguire l'installazione.
<jester-> male
<Flowz> Lo immaginavo.
<Flowz> Ora mi tocca cercare un altro dvd T.T
<jester-> Flowz: dovresti controllare md5sum della iso scaricata e, se giusto, rimasteriizare meglio
<zick_> michele allora sul primo sta in ascolto, sul secondo non è in ascolto
<jester-> Flowz: basta e avanza il cd
<Flowz> Spiegami meglio jester :P
<cesare> zick...dove lo trovo hiren's?
<zick_> jester
<michelefreschi> cmq il 3* oggi che parla di dvd di installazione fatti da iso scaricate ma che non funzionano... magari è la iso sel sito che non va?
<zick_> cerca su google oppure scaricalo con il muletto
<jester-> ouch la doppia e
<jester-> vai
<zick_> jester hai mai avuto questo di error: Connection to 192.168.1.102 failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<Flowz> Quindi, come controllo se è la iso masterizzata male?
<jester-> zick_: facendo ?
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cesare> ma lo devo masterizzaresu cd e farlo partire per primo col boot?
<zick_> jester: a scusa collegandomi con samba su share di windows
<zick_> yes cesare
<Flowz> jester, qui non fa riferimenti a come controllare la iso da Windows, OS che sto usando dato che Ubuntu non parte.
<cesare> grazie
<Flowz> A no scusa, trovato!
<zick_> jester mai capitato?
<jester-> zick_: hai qualcosa di sbagliato nella conf di samba o nfs
<Flowz> Non riesco a usare winMd5d5Sum T.T
<zick_> jester ho capito ma io non l' ho proprio configurato
<Flowz> Quando apro il programma e scelgo come file da controllare l'iso di ubuntu, crasha tutto e sono costretto a terminare il prcesso da gestione attività win
<zick_> dove si trova in /etc/samba?
<jester-> zick_: installa system-config- samba e fallo
<zick_> jester: system-config-printer  ???
<zick_> jester: system-config-printer
<zick_> Operazione system-config-samba non valida
<zick_> nn me lo fa installare
<Flowz> Jester, ci sono riuscito. Ora però, non so di quale di queste versione devo copiare il codice e poi confrontarlo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Flowz> Io ho scaricato l'ISO desktop edition 32 bit
<jester-> zick_: sudo apt-get install system-config-samba  poi lo trovi in amministrazione
<Flowz> Nessuno che sa dirmi qual è l'hash?
<Flowz> Ah ecco fatto.
<Flowz> Allora Jester, mi esce scritto Check Sums are the same.
<Flowz> Quindi, quale puo essere il problema?
<jester-> Flowz: srcrivi la iso a bassa velocità
<jester-> Flowz: hai confrontato con il codice nel file sul sito?
<Flowz> Su un altro dvd?
<Flowz> Si ho confrontato con l'hash desktop edition 32 bit sul sito.
<jester-> Flowz: ma che dvd, un cd basta e avanza
<Flowz> Vabbè ma questo qui lo getto xD
<jester-> o riscrivibile non consumato
<jester-> o fatti una penna usb
<Flowz> Se è un CD con sopra delle immagini non masterizza no? Deve essere vuto T.T
<jester-> Flowz: o vuoto o riscrivibile
<Flowz> ne ho trovato uno vuoto! :P
<aliasgg> ciao a tutti
<aliasgg> qualcuno parla italiano ?
<aliasgg> hi all
<OverMe> in un canale italiano? eh si è possibile
<jester-> solo teteco
<jester-> tetesco+
<aliasgg> finalmente una risposta
<aliasgg> :)
<aliasgg> allora ho un piccolo problema di installazione di ubuntu su un notebook ASUS
<aliasgg> qualcuno mi può helpare ?
<OverMe> esponi, se qualcuno sa ti aiuta
<newlife> 'sera
<Flowz> jester, un altro cd vuoto sprecato.
<Flowz> non va lo stesso
<Flowz> mi dice sempre la stessa cosa "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<aliasgg> ho appena creato il cd in file iso ho accesso il pc e sono partito dal cd però mi e uscito fuori questo problema " BusyBox v1.15.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.15.3 -1ubuntu5)
<filippo> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<OverMe> Flowz, ma sei sicuro che il lettore funzioni bene? provare con una installazione da penna usb?
<Flowz> Non la trovo in questo momento.
<filippo> posso farvi una domanda?
<Flowz> Domani proverò con una penna usb, ma sembra strano anche perchè sull'altro pc non ho avuto problemi
<OverMe> aliasgg, hai controllato se l'iso era buona prima/dopo averla masterizzata?
<aliasgg> l'ho scaricata dal sito quindi pensavo fosse buona e non l'ho controllata
<OverMe> aliasgg, si ma dovresti comunque controllare l'hash prima di masterizzarla
<OverMe> !md5 | aliasgg
<ubot-it> aliasgg: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<filippo> sapete dirmi come aggiungere una rete xchat
<jester-> !xchat
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Xchat
<filippo> si lo letta
<jester-> filippo: la aggiungi separata da una virgola
<filippo> volevo mettere openjoke ma non ci riesco
<fps_doug> hi
<jester-> filippo: il server lo aggiungi nella prima finestra lista server
<filippo> mi dice che è impossibile connetersi al server forse è scritto male
<fps_doug> italiani?
<filippo> si lo so che lo devo mettere nella prima finestra
<jester-> filippo: aggiungi e poi modifichi e aggiungi il server
<filippo> si
<jester-> filippo: cosa hai scritto come erver
<jester-> server*
<filippo> ma forse il problema è che il servere openjoke forse si deve scrivere diversamente
<jester-> filippo: se non lo sai tu cosa richede il server
<filippo> ho scritto irc.openjoke.org
<jester-> non .net?
<filippo> cosi su mirc su seven funziona
<aliasgg> - Over me - grazie di tutto per i consigli adesso scarico un altra versione questa non va bene fortunatamente e dvd-rw XD
<filippo> ho provato anche .net
<jester-> porta?
<aliasgg> buon weekend a tutti
<filippo> ma su mirc se non sbaglio è 6666 una cosa del genere
<filippo> io non sono molto pratico
<jester-> filippo: qui usiamo frenode e nulla sappiamo di openjoke
<filippo> si scusami?
<filippo> posso chiederti unaltra cosa?
<jester-> filippo: il server avra un sito dove trovare le impostazioni
<jester-> dica
<filippo> per ubuntu tu dici
<jester-> filippo: dico per openjoke
<filippo> ok
<filippo> senti su windows io uso mirc
<filippo> c'é un programma simile su ubuntu
<OverMe> filippo, irc.openjoke.net funziona proprio bene
<OverMe> avrai impostato qualcosa di malvagio tu
<filippo> che significa che ho imostato qualcosa di malvagio
<filippo> cosa intendi
<OverMe> ch ehai sbagliato qualcosa
<filippo> tipo a scriverlo
<filippo> ho lo aggiungo male
<filippo> un attimo puoi aiutarmi ad aggiungerlo?
<filippo> io apro xchat e mi appare lista rete
<filippo> cosa devo fare per prima cosa
<filippo> OverMe ci sei
<OverMe> Xchat->lista reti
<OverMe> aggiungi
<filippo> si
<OverMe> scrivi un nome a caso tipo: openjoke
<OverMe> fai click su modifica
<filippo> è mi da server nuova rete
<OverMe> si, al posto di nuova rete ci scrivi openjoke
<filippo> si
<OverMe> premi enter poi su modifica
<OverMe> clicchi su newserver/6667 e al posto di quello ci scrivi irc.openjoke.net/6667
<OverMe> premi enter e poi chiudi
<OverMe> poi selezioni openjoke e clicchi connetti
<attempt> sera
<filippo> ok sei grande c'é lo fatta
<filippo> grazie mille non so come ringraziarti
<OverMe> de nada
<filippo> senti a proposito di mirc posso averlo su ubuntu?
<attempt> hai gia' xchat
<OverMe> e che te ne fai? dovresti armeggiare con wine e non te lo consiglio
<filippo> ok
<attempt> usa xchat
<filippo> poi ho in altro problemino
<OverMe> tipo?
<filippo> scarico da yotube e dopo per trasformare il file in mp3 uso wiffe
<OverMe> intendi winff?
<attempt> ot+
<filippo> ma appena aggiungo il file e faccio converti subito allistante mi appare una schermata nera
<filippo> dove dice premere invio per continuare
<filippo> ma appana premo invio non succede nulla
<filippo> si winff
<filippo> forse winff è impostato male?
<OverMe> aspetta fammi provare
<filippo> Over io scaric con dooloadhelper
<OverMe> filippo, ma winff l'hai installato dai repo?
<filippo> non me lo ricondo forse lo scaricato col motore
<OverMe> e sei sicuro che dica solo "premere invio per continuare"? o prima c'è scritto altro?
<filippo> ci sono scritti tante altre cose nella schermata nera
<OverMe> filippo, allora copia tutto e metti sul pastebin
<OverMe> !Paste | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filippo> e allultimo cè scritto premi invio
<OverMe> vediamo tutto
<OverMe> forse si capisce il problema
<filippo> ci riesci
<OverMe> incolla tutto sul pastebin e vediamo
<filippo> aspe cosa devo fare
<OverMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filippo> che cosè pastebin
<OverMe> te l'ho scritto sopra
<filippo> e cosa devo fare
<OverMe> eh ma leggi però
<OverMe> devi copiare tutto quello che esce nella finestra, andare su quel sito, mettere il nick, incollare il testo e premere paste
<attempt_> metti il nick
<filippo> ho messo filippo e ho fatto past
<OverMe> filippo, scrivi il link qui
<filippo> qualè il link
<OverMe> filippo, lascia fare l'ho trovato da solo, ma hai sbagliato
<OverMe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562791/
<OverMe> cos'è sta roba?
<filippo> quale roba
<filippo> io te lo detto non sono pratico
<OverMe> quella che hai pastato... dovevi pastare il contenuto della finestra dove compare "premere invio per continuare" non quella della chat
<filippo> ha ho capito scusami lo rifaccio
<attempt_> metti quel che ti pare nel tab del nick e il resto copi incolli sotto dai enter. ti mette il link nella pagina nuova che ti apre. incolli l'url del browser ( il link alla pagina) qui. non e' difficile. leggi bene le istruzioni.
<filippo> fatto lo vedi
<attempt_> metti il link . ma leggi o no filippo?
<OverMe> filippo, ok lo vedo
<OverMe> attempt_, lassa fa, faccio prima atrovarlo da solo
<attempt_> :)
<attempt_> come faccio a seguire secondo te?
<attempt_> :)
<filippo> lo vedi che c'è
<OverMe> filippo, apri il terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-extra-52 ibmp3lame0
<OverMe> scusa ho sbagliato
<OverMe> filippo, apri il terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg libavcodec-extra-52 libmp3lame0
<filippo> aspe che lo copio e lo vado a scrivere
<OverMe> ? ndo vai?
<attempt_> filippo copia incolla i comandi in terminale
<attempt_> non scriverli a mano basta che li selezioni col mouse e poi dai incolla in terminale.
<filippo> ma copia non me lo da
<attempt_> fregatene
<attempt_> seleziona il comando preciso poi vai in terminale ci clicchi col destro e dai incolla.
<filippo> fatto
<filippo> ora provo a convertire?
<attempt_> poi selezioni tutto quanto in terminale. apri pastebin col browser e ci incolli tutto. mettici un nick  in alto.
<attempt_> dai enter
<attempt_> poi selezioni col mouse l'indirizzo della pagina httpetc etc... e lo incolli qui.
<attempt_> prova a convertire. se da' errori incolli in paste e dai l'indirizzo qui
<filippo> fatto
<attempt_> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filippo> covert tranquillamente
<filippo> ora si che cisiamo
<filippo> io ti ringrazio tantissimo a risentirci dopo
<attempt_> ringrazia OverMe
<filippo> in caso che ho bisogno posso disturbarti in seguito
<filippo> grazie tantissimo OverMe
<filippo> e anche a te attempt
<filippo> ciao a tutti
<alnuvola> una curiosità ma perchè l icona nella systry di jdownloader mi fa un riguardo grigio molto antiestetico
<gianluca> mi serve un aiuto ce qualcuno?
<attempt_> -.-
<OverMe> alnuvola, perché il java è il male (cit.)
<alnuvola> c'è un alternativa a jdownaloder
<OverMe> solo perché ha l'icona grigia?
<alnuvola> uget non va ben l ho provato adesso
<OverMe> btw non credo ci sia altro allo stesso livello
<jester-> alnuvola: uget no ma wget -c si
<jester-> ma è da riga di comando e visto che sei un fine esteta non ti piacerà
<Legione> salve ,yvesBsAs ci sei?
<yvesBsAs> si, ciao
<Legione> ciao^^
<Legione> il tuo incubo è qui ihihihih
<yvesBsAs> ok, installaiamo?
<Legione> certo dimmi che devo fare^^
<Legione> ho il grub nel monitor
<yvesBsAs> bene, entra nel bios e disattiva l'hd, come ieri, avvia quindi da cd con l'opzione prova ubuntu
<Legione> volevo chiederti una cosa
<yvesBsAs> dimmi
<Legione> sarebbe possibile salvare o copiare i dati presenti prima di formattare?
<yvesBsAs> si, ma hai un disco usb esterno?
<Legione> no
<Legione> solo cd
<yvesBsAs> si devono copiare altrove, se restano sul disco svaniscono
<Legione> ma non è importante chiedevo solo
<yvesBsAs> ok, cioè, si si può, a bisogna trasferirli, se non son importanti pialliamo tutto e reinstalli
<Legione> certo
<Legione> no problem
<yvesBsAs> ok, dimmi quando sei sul desktop
<Legione> ok quasi fatto
<Legione> ho cliccato si " italiano " e il monitor e diventato nero
<yvesBsAs> Legione, si riprende o resta nero?
<Legione> resta nero
<subichan> ciao scusate , per cosa stanno >& work/training.out & alla fine di un comando?
<yvesBsAs> Legione, riavvia (spegni e riaccendi)
<Legione> ok fatto...sta macinando
<yvesBsAs> ok, comunque non mi rassicura quello, vediamo che scheda video ha, dimmi quando sei sul desktop
<Legione> finito di macinare passa direttamente a schermo nero
<Legione> non mi fa vedere nulla
<yvesBsAs> ma porc..
<yvesBsAs> aspetta che avvio nella macchina virtuale per vedere le opzioni
<Legione> oky
<yvesBsAs> Legione, prova a riavviare, quando parte premi il tasto "F4" e controlla se c'è una voce "modalità grafica sicura"
<Legione> si è aperta una pagina tipo bios
<yvesBsAs> premendo F4?
<Legione> Asustek bios rom easy flash utility v1.12
<Legione> si f4
<yvesBsAs> HARG
<yvesBsAs> no, dovevi aspettare che partisse il cd
<yvesBsAs> esci di li, è campo minato :D
<Legione> appena sento che macina schiaccio?
<Legione> riavvio
<yvesBsAs> no, appena vedi che sta caricando da cd
<Legione> stdin: error 0
<jester-> Legione: arrivi alla prima schermata?
<Legione> schemata nera e ora stanno uscendo delle scritte
<Legione> ora la schermata e colorata
<yvesBsAs> ok, lascialo fare
<jester-> tocano
<Legione> ok finestra aperta quella dove devo scegliere lingua e prova
<jester-> Legione: f4
<yvesBsAs> tasto "F4" e controlla se c'è una voce "modalità grafica sicura"
<Legione> f4 non fa nulla
<jester-> Legione: e lascia l'inglese
<jester-> Legione: sotto alla finestra cosa vedi
<Legione> nulla
<Legione> devo cliccare try?
<jester-> non c'è un qualcosa con le opzioni?
<Legione> no
<yvesBsAs> prova F6
<jester-> va chde c'è qualcosa
<Legione> a chi devo seguire?
<Legione> scusatre
<Legione> *scusate
<yvesBsAs> jester-, ha scaricato la Lucid
<yvesBsAs> mi pare fossero diverse le opzioni
<jester-> eh altriementi non è bello
<yvesBsAs> prova F6 e vedi se appare quello
<Legione> ma devo cliccare prima su prova ubuntu?
<Legione> oppure no?
<yvesBsAs> no, in basso non hai le opzioni?
<Legione> no
<yvesBsAs> ok, vai su prova ubuntu, vediamo se parte
<Legione> f6 non fa nulla
<jester-> nessuna icona niente di niente in basso?
<Legione> niente
<Legione> sta cericando
<jester-> sicuro che è ubuntu non tarocco?
<Legione> certo
<Legione> ok sono nella scrivania
<Legione> in inglese
<yvesBsAs> ok, apri il terminale
<yvesBsAs> si, normale
<yvesBsAs> dentro li terminale dai
<yvesBsAs> lspci
<jester-> Legione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<yvesBsAs> dimmi la stringa con scritto VGA cosa indica (marca/modello
<Legione> un attimo se bloccato tutto appena ho cliccato terminal
<jester-> non è bloccato, hai un pc sega e ci mette una vita a caricare
<Legione> come procedo?
<jester-> Legione: si è aperto lu terminale o no
<yvesBsAs> riavvia, alla schermata che ti indica jester- prendi test della ram
<Legione> no e bloccato
<yvesBsAs> vediamo non abbia una grana li
<jester-> o ram o periferica ciucca, la morosa non ha colpe
<Legione> quale schermata?
<yvesBsAs> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<yvesBsAs> a questa pagina
<Legione> mi devo connettere con il pc sega a questo indirizzo?
<yvesBsAs> non la vedi la schermata su quel pc?
<yvesBsAs> su quello della chat?
<Legione> la chat è nel pc fisso ( quello mio)
<yvesBsAs> si, ho capito, ma quando avvii l'altro, non vedi quella schermata??
<Legione> no mi esce la finestra dove scegliere la lingua
<yvesBsAs> e una volta scelta la lingua?
<Legione> non me la fa scegliere si blocca
<yvesBsAs> scusa, hai scaricato la 10.04 o la 10.10?
<Legione> 04
<yvesBsAs> no, allora c'è altro, aspetta un minuto
<Legione> certo aspetto tranquillo ^^
<yvesBsAs> controlla a questa pagina
<yvesBsAs> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-05
<yvesBsAs> ti appare questo?
<Legione> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, capito, vedi i due simboli in basso?
<yvesBsAs> clicca su quello a sinistra
<Legione> devo riavviare allora
<yvesBsAs> si, riavvia
<Legione> sono nella pagina sucessiva
<yvesBsAs> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<yvesBsAs> ti appare questa?
<Legione> ma come cavolo faccio a cliccare sul simbolo di sinistra???
<yvesBsAs> non è cliccabile?
<Legione> no non ho il cursone del mouse
<Legione> quando sono in quella pagina
<yvesBsAs> ok, prova a digitare F4
<Legione> no
<Legione> mica l'hai detto
<Legione> uff...asp.
<yvesBsAs> scusa, sto cercando di aiutarti, ma il tuo pc fa cose strambe e non capisco il perchè, tanto che non l'ho capito dobbiamo strare calmi e vedere dove si trova il problema
<Legione> ho riavviato
<Legione> quando clicco f4?
<yvesBsAs> a quella schermata
<Legione> grazie della tua pazienza
<Legione> ho riavviato ma non mi è apparsa la pagina con i simboli in basso , va direttamente alla pagina dove devo scegliere la lingua
<Legione> però non è bloccato il cursore posso muoverlo
<Legione> cazz...se appena bloccato
<yvesBsAs> cavolo..
<yvesBsAs> spetta che devo riuscire ad avviare la mia livecd, mi sa che è rigata :(
<yvesBsAs> rigato il cd..
<Legione> ok
<Legione> azz...
<Legione> mannaggia potevano fare un pulsante nascosto nel pc per formattare uff...
<yvesBsAs> non è la formattazione che mi preoccupa, ho paura sia altro, installare tutto, e che non vada lo stesso, capisci?
<Legione> si capito
<Legione> sei tu il maestro ^^
<yvesBsAs> ok, ci sono
<Legione> idem
<yvesBsAs> quando vedi quella schermata dai il tasto esc
<Legione> allora riavvio
<yvesBsAs> si, ti appaiono le opzioni
<Legione> ok
<Legione> language
<yvesBsAs> prendi italiano
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> scendi su test memory e lascialo cercare per una decina di minuti, dimmi se rileva errori
<Legione> ok
<yvesBsAs> Legione, vedi che segnala errori?
<Legione> non ancora
<yvesBsAs> 2 o 3 passata?
<Legione> cosa?
<yvesBsAs> fa degli scan successivi, sempre più profondi
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe indicarti una cifra 2 o 3, penso
<Legione> test?
<yvesBsAs> si
<Legione> 5
<yvesBsAs> ok, no, è a posto quello
<Legione> #5
<yvesBsAs> riavvia, dai esc alla schermata, e prendi italiano
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora vedi la stringa che finisce con quiet splash --?
<Legione> asp.
<yvesBsAs> ok
<Legione> dove vado prima?
<Legione> ho fatto italiano
<Legione> e ora ho la pagina con le opzioni
<yvesBsAs> da nessuna partein basso c'è scritto una stringa, termina con
<yvesBsAs> ok, cancella l'ultima parte
<Legione> ok
<yvesBsAs> quiet splash --
<yvesBsAs> lo levi
<Legione> non vedo quello che dici
<Legione> in basso ho f1 aiuto, f2 lingua ecc..ecc..
<yvesBsAs> subito sopra non c'è?
<Legione> prova obuntu
<yvesBsAs> ok, fa nulla
<Legione> istalla
<yvesBsAs> F6
<Legione> controlla
<yvesBsAs> e prendi l'opzione nomodeset
<Legione> okok
<yvesBsAs> selezionala, e poi dai prova ubuntu, vediamo se carica
<Legione> come esco da quella finestrella?
<yvesBsAs> esc
<Legione> mi è uscita in basso la scritta che dicevi
<yvesBsAs> ok, cancella
<yvesBsAs> quiet splash --
<yvesBsAs> e poi seleziona prova ubuntu
<Legione> si ma ho fatto f6
<Legione> sta macunando
<yvesBsAs> si, va bene, era necessario
<Legione> non ho cancellato
<Legione> devo rifare?
<yvesBsAs> haa, vabbè, uguale, vediamo se va
<yvesBsAs> no, lascia caricare
<Legione> avevo cliccato gia f6 purtroppo
<Legione> oky
<yvesBsAs> di opzioni se ne possono selezionare diverse, una non esclude l'altra
<Legione> ok
<Legione> ho la schermata colorata e nulla più
<yvesBsAs> carica o si è fermato?
<Legione> fermato
<Legione> ma NON bloccato
<yvesBsAs> cavolaccio, prova ad aspettare un pò, vedi se riparte
<yvesBsAs> forse sta controllando l'hardware
<Legione> aspettiamo ^^
<Legione> non so se può esserti utile :
<Legione> cpu: celeron m520
<Legione> HD 80 GB
<yvesBsAs> ram quanta ha?
<Legione> memory 1024 MB
<yvesBsAs> si, la cpu è un pò limite, ma dovrebbe andare
<Legione> ok
<yvesBsAs> non da segnali di vita?
<Legione> no
<Legione> tutto fermo
<yvesBsAs> riavvia, torna nelle opzioni,
<yvesBsAs> in F6 selezioni nomodeset e acpi=off
<yvesBsAs> poi cancelli l'ultima parte che ti avevo detto, sulla stringa
<yvesBsAs> quiet splash --
<yvesBsAs> e quindi prendi prova ubuntu
<Legione> escono tante scritte
<yvesBsAs> una volta avviato non vedrai la schermata grafica, solo stringhe che defilano sul monitor, se si blocca dimmi dove
<yvesBsAs> si, è normale
<yvesBsAs> continua a caricare?
<Legione> si
<yvesBsAs> normalmente con acpi=off dovrebbe farcela
<Legione> incrocio le dita^^
<Legione> ora ho la schermata nera
<Legione> macina sempre
<yvesBsAs> si, forse ci siamo
<yvesBsAs> sta caricando la grafica
<Legione> sono in scrivania
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora apri il terminale
<yvesBsAs> e dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> lspci
<yvesBsAs> dimmi cosa indica la stringa con scritto VGA
<yvesBsAs> mi basta dalla metà verso destra, per identificare la scheda video
<Legione> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies inc rc310 [Radeon Xpress200m]
<yvesBsAs> ecchila, già tremavo sperando non fosse ati..
<Legione> e questo il problama?
<Legione> *problema
<yvesBsAs> ok, fa nulla, ce la faremo lo stesso, sono i driver che fanno un pò sclerare a volte
<Legione> ok
<yvesBsAs> come lo vedi il PC ora? è stabile?
<Legione> sisi
<yvesBsAs> cioè, non fa stranezze?
<Legione> no
<Legione> mi fa strano ahahahahaha
<yvesBsAs> ok, si parte, prendi l'icona installa ubuntu, vai avanti sino a quando non vedi l'opzione per scelgiere il disco rigido
<Legione> poso mettere italiano
<yvesBsAs> si, certo
<yvesBsAs> seleziona le opzioni che necessiti, fermati al disco
<Legione> sono su " preparazione spazio su disco"
<yvesBsAs> ok, seleziona partizionamento manuale
<Legione> vedo la scritta:
<yvesBsAs> seleziona manualmente, metti lo spunto e dai avanti
<Legione> specifica manualmente le partizino
<yvesBsAs> si, quella
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora hai una schermata preparazione delle partizioni
<Legione> si
<Legione> sda,sda1,sda5
<gianluca> ce nessuno?
<yvesBsAs> esatto, seleziona una alla volta le partizioni e le elimini
<yvesBsAs> ciao gianluca
<gianluca> ciao
<gianluca> mi serve un'aiuto
<yvesBsAs> gianluca, spiega il problema
<gianluca> ho installato ubuntu sul mio netbook tramite chiavetta usb
<Legione> fatto eliminato tutto
<gianluca> solo che mi serve anche il sistema operativo w xp
<yvesBsAs> Legione, ok, ora seleziona lo spazio vuoto -> aggiungi
<Legione> ok
<gianluca> e visto che non ho il lettore cd dovrei installare w xp su pendrive che programma devo usare?
<yvesBsAs> gianluca, nessuna idea, in più questa è la shat di supporto Ubuntu
<gianluca> lo so infatti mi serve un programma di ubuntu
<yvesBsAs> Legione, ora, prendi inizio -> primaria -> filesystem ext3 -> dimensioni 10 Gb -> punto di mount seleziona /
<yvesBsAs> gianluca, non esiste
<yvesBsAs> Legione, forse non sono nell'ordine, ma sono quelle
<Legione> dove le trovo?
<gianluca> quindi ora che ho installato ubuntu non posso piu installare w xp
<Legione> devo andare avanti, ripristina?
<yvesBsAs> dimmi Legione seleziona lo spazio libero, e dai aggiungi
<yvesBsAs> ti si apre una finestra
<Legione> oky scusa
<yvesBsAs> in dimensione scrivi 10000
<gianluca> yvesbsas si puo installare xp in una macchina virtuale senza usare un cd o usb
<gianluca> ?
<yvesBsAs> gianluca, si, usando un immagine iso del CD, anzi, è anche più rapido
<gianluca> e posso installare programmi su xp
<gianluca> ?
<yvesBsAs> gianluca, privato
<Legione> ho : filesystem ext3 con journaling
<yvesBsAs> si, quello
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> punto di mount /
<yvesBsAs> c'è tutto?
<Legione> si
<Legione> utilizzato : nessuno
<yvesBsAs> dai l'ok
<Legione> fatto
<gianluca> mi aiuti ad installare la macchina virtuale?
<yvesBsAs> come utoilizzato nessuno?
<Legione> sconoscuto scusa
<yvesBsAs> gianluca, ho aperto una finestra privata con te, guarda
<Legione> utilizzato : sconosciuto
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dovresti vedere la parte sinistra della barra di un altro colore
<Legione> verde
<yvesBsAs> ok, prendi lo spazio inutilizzato, e dai aggiungi
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> tutto come prima, ma il punto di mount scegli /home
<yvesBsAs> dimmi in dimensioni quanto ti indica
<yvesBsAs> non cancellare quel valore
<Legione> cazz...ho messo 10 gb
<yvesBsAs> lol
<Legione> rifaccio
<Legione> ?
<yvesBsAs> no, dai annulla
<yvesBsAs> e poi rifai, selezioni lo spazio vuoto
<Legione> mi da 70026
<yvesBsAs> ok, scrivici 67000
<Legione> fatto
<Legione> allora:
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai l'ok
<Legione> primaria, 67000,inizio,ext3,/home
<Legione> giusto?
<yvesBsAs> si, esatto
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora lo spazio che resta, aggiungi
<Legione> quasi piena color arancio
<yvesBsAs> si, questa ultima non toccare nulla, prendi tutto cosa resta di spazio, ed in filesystem seleziona
<yvesBsAs> area di swap
<Legione> ok non ho toccato nulla solo cambiato in area di swap
<Legione> giusto?
<yvesBsAs> ok, perfetto dai l'ok
<yvesBsAs> ora dovrebbe avere un colore diverso, quella
<Legione> fatto
<Legione> verde,arancio,blu
<yvesBsAs> ok, controlla che la prima sia con punto di mount /
<Legione> si
<yvesBsAs> ok, terminato, dai avanti
<Legione> mi chiede di mettere il prorpio nome, nome utente pass, nome computer
<yvesBsAs> mettili
<yvesBsAs> non scordarti la password
<Legione> ehehehehe mi cascassero i gioglielli di famiglia se me la scordo!!!
<yvesBsAs> :D
<Legione> lascio l'opzione : richiedere la pass personale per accedere?
<yvesBsAs> se non vuoi che altri lo usino in tua assenza metti si
<yvesBsAs> altrimenti no
<Legione> fatto
<Legione> " pronto per istallare"
<yvesBsAs> ora parte l'installazione vera e propria, lascialo fare
<Legione> clicco " istalla " ?
<yvesBsAs> si
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora mentre installa ti spiego una cosa
<Legione> prego
<yvesBsAs> ti ho fatto eseguire una installazione "non standard", la tua home (cartella utente) è su una partizione separata, se per caso si dovesse reinstallare non perderai i dati che sono su di lei
<yvesBsAs> solo per sicurezza, si sa mai
<Legione> bene
<yvesBsAs> in oltre non ti ho fatto installare l'ultima versione di Ubuntu, con la tua scheda video è molto più probabile che funzioni sulla 10.04 che sualla 10.10, ed in oltre non fare un "avanzamento di versione" se te lo richiede
<Legione> ok non aggiorno
<yvesBsAs> quasi sicuro appare un messaggio con "c'è una nuova versione di ubuntu ecc.", non accettare
<Legione> ok
<yvesBsAs> aggiornare si, ma restando su Lucid (la 10.04)
<yvesBsAs> uno è aggiornare, l'altro è avanzamento di versione
<Legione> ok capito
<yvesBsAs> c'è una probabilità che faccia i capricci al primo riavvio, non spaventarti, bisogna forse rimettere i parametri di prima, ti spiegherò come fare
<Legione> oky
<yvesBsAs> quando ti chiede di installare grub non modificare nulla ed accetta
<Legione> ok
<Legione> posso farti una domanda?
<yvesBsAs> dimmi
<Legione> perchè è nato ubuntu?
<Legione> mi fa strano il fatto che sia gratuito ^^
<yvesBsAs> èèè, li si va nelle varie ed eventuali, uno ha deciso di farlo, ed ha cominciato :D
<yvesBsAs> ci sono un enormita di sistemi gratuiti
<Legione> capisco
<yvesBsAs> http://distrowatch.com/
<Legione> ma ubuntu e linux sono parenti giusto?
<yvesBsAs> è lunga la storia, Linux è il kernel, conosci il Dos?
<yvesBsAs> schermata nera e tutto a riga di comando
<Legione> sono della nuova generazione...mai usato dos....ihihihih
<Legione> si conosco ma non so usarlo
<yvesBsAs> Linux è in pratica quello
<Legione> ok
<yvesBsAs> GNU Linux è quello più un desktop grafico
<Legione> fatto
<Legione> continuare a provare oppure riavvio?
<yvesBsAs> come continuare a provare??
<yvesBsAs> quello è un errore
<yvesBsAs> a che punto è?
<Legione> mi dice che posso continuare a provare oppure mantenere i cambiamenti devo riavviare
<yvesBsAs> si, ma a che punto è?
<Legione> " istallazione completata "
<yvesBsAs> sta installando il grub?
<Legione> ho una finestra che mi dice quello che ho scritto prima
<Legione> il pc e fermo penso abbia finito
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok, no, riavvia, nel bios rimetti l'HD e lascia partire lui
<Legione> mi ha espulso il cd
<yvesBsAs> si, normale
<Legione> lo tolgo?
<yvesBsAs> si, non serve più
<Legione> sono uscite molte stringhe...ora e fermo
<Legione> ho il monitor pieno di stringhe
<yvesBsAs> in fase di spegnimento o avvio?
<yvesBsAs> dai un impulso su enter
<Legione> ok sono nel bios
<Legione> vado su boot
<Legione> poi che faccio?
<yvesBsAs> si, e poi fallo avviare norman
<yvesBsAs> normalmente
<yvesBsAs> metti l'hd che avevi tolto
<Legione> e già così
<Legione> ho cd/dvd per primo e hd per secondo
<yvesBsAs> ok, aspetta, vedi se trovi un opzione reset default value o configuration data
<yvesBsAs> si, quello lascia cosi
<Legione> vedo solo load defailts
<Legione> niente reset
<yvesBsAs> ok, seleziona quella e dìconferma
<yvesBsAs> il sistema riparte
<Legione> non mi convince
<yvesBsAs> cosa?
<Legione> ho fatto load defaults
<Legione> giusto?
<yvesBsAs> si
<Legione> mi ha aggiunto 4th boot device [ network]
<yvesBsAs> in pratica imposta il bios di default, se ci fosse una qualche opzione stramba sparisce
<yvesBsAs> si, perchè è di default
<Legione> ora faccio exit?
<Legione> dalbios
<Legione> ?
<yvesBsAs> salva e dai exit
<Legione> fatto
<Legione> si sta riavviando
<yvesBsAs> ok, incrociamo le dita :D
<Legione> è uscito il mio nome ^^
<yvesBsAs> metti la password ed accedi
<Legione> sono dentro
<Legione> ho la scrivania vuota
<yvesBsAs> ok, apri il terminale
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> normale sia vuota, è "fresco" :D
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando finisce
<Legione> mi è apparsa una finestra
<Legione> supporto lingue non completo
<yvesBsAs> si, immaginavo, chiudila
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<Legione> scritto la stringa
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Legione> mi chiede pass
<yvesBsAs> si, normale
<yvesBsAs> dai la password
<Legione> ehmm
<Legione> tante stringhe
<yvesBsAs> si, anche quello è normale
<Legione> mannaggia svvisami !!!
<Legione> che spavento!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Legione> mi si è fermato il cuore
<yvesBsAs> spaventati solo se vedi "failed" o "error" :D
<Legione> ahahahahaha
<Legione> oky
<Legione> cosa scrivo?
<yvesBsAs> terminato?
<Legione> asp. scrivo quello che avevi scrito sopra
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yvesBsAs> ci deve essere parecchia roba, lascialo fare
<Legione> no
<Legione> pochissimi
<yvesBsAs> haa, vero che la iso l'hai scaricata ieri, quindi è praticamente aggiornata, meglio cosi
<Legione> 0 aggiornati, 0istallati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<Legione> :)
<yvesBsAs> controlla se sei connesso ad internet
<yvesBsAs> apri il browser
<Legione> no
<Legione> devo connettermi
<yvesBsAs> haa, ok
<yvesBsAs> connettiti
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando sei connesso
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora ridai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yvesBsAs> no
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update
<Legione> fatto
<Legione> stringhe a non finire
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ha terminato di caricare
<Legione> io scappo in bagno mi scappa ok?
<yvesBsAs> ok :D
<Legione> eccomi
<Legione> terminato di caricare
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Legione> fatto
<Legione> s ?
<yvesBsAs> s
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando finisce
<Legione> 7 minuti
<yvesBsAs> ok, lascialo fare
<Legione> oky
<gianluca> si possono passare i file co virtualbox da ubuntu  a xp?
<Legione> si è aperta una finestra dove chiede la pass
<yvesBsAs> si, sotto la finestra della virtuale hai un icona per la cartella condivisa, selezionala e rendi permanente
<yvesBsAs> Legione, cosa dice il titolo della finestra?
<Legione> ROBERTO
<yvesBsAs> boo, inseriscila, vedi che dice
<Legione> credo sia ...come si chiama mannaggia
<Legione> il salvaschermo
<Legione> giusto?
<Legione> messa la pass
<Legione> e tornata la finestra dove sta caricando
<yvesBsAs> ghghgh LOL!
<Legione> senti
<yvesBsAs> dimmi
<Legione> la barra comando in alto
<Legione> è in inglese
<Legione> si piò mettere in italiano?
<yvesBsAs> dopo, ora aggiorna, poi te lo faccio passare tutto in itaGliano :D
<Legione> ok grazie
<Legione> che vergogna la Sofy parla 5 lingue...io a malappena l'italiano ihihihih
<yvesBsAs> evvabbè, beato te che è multi lingue :XD
<Legione> già
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora vai in
<yvesBsAs> sistema -> amministrazione -> Supporto lingue
<Legione> allora chiudo
<Legione> mi da da scrivere ancora però
<yvesBsAs> si, chiudi il terminale
<yvesBsAs> frena!
<yvesBsAs> cosa dice?
<Legione> fermo sono
<Legione> roberto@roberto.desktop:^&
<yvesBsAs> ha finito :D
<yvesBsAs> vai in
<yvesBsAs> ciudilo, e vai in
<yvesBsAs> sistema -> amministrazione -> Supporto lingue
<Legione> mi esce:
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe segnalarti in automatico che non è completamente installata
<Legione> ok
<yvesBsAs> digli di installare
<Legione> fatto
<Legione> sta caricando
<yvesBsAs> lascialo terminare
<Legione> ok
<Legione> fatto
<Legione> mi da " italiano" oppure italiano(italia)
<yvesBsAs> italiano (italia)
<Legione> scusa
<yvesBsAs> dimmi
<Legione> era la finestra delle lingue scaricate
<Legione> che faccio la chiudo?
<Legione> titolo Language & text
<yvesBsAs> si, se ha terminato chiudi
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora riavvia il sistema
<Legione> chiusa
<yvesBsAs> 10 minuti di pausa
<Legione> oky ti aspetto^^
<yvesBsAs> Legione, ok, si è riavviato?
<Legione> si
<Legione> in italiano ^^
<yvesBsAs> bene, ottimo segno :D
<yvesBsAs> ora apri il terminale
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> dai il comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get instal glx-utils
<Legione> operazione instal non valida
<yvesBsAs> no, scusa
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get instal mesa-utils
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<yvesBsAs> doppia elle
<Legione> ok
<yvesBsAs> dai
<yvesBsAs> glxinfo | grep render
<yvesBsAs> copia incolla sul terminale
<yvesBsAs> ti conviene accedere con l'altro alla chat
<yvesBsAs> dammi 5 minuti
<Legione> ok passo di la
<legio76> ok ci sono
<yvesBsAs> perfetto
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<legio76> fatto
<legio76> 3 non aggiornati
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yvesBsAs> vedi se li aggiorna
<legio76> non li aggiorna
<yvesBsAs> ok. dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yvesBsAs> prima di confermare dimmi che pacchetti sono
<legio76> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:   linux-headers-2.6.32-28 linux-headers-2.6.32-28-generic   linux-image-2.6.32-28-generic I seguenti pacchetti saranno aggiornati:   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic 3 aggiornati, 3 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. È necessario scaricare 42,2MB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 185MB di spazio su disco. Continuare [S/n]?
<yvesBsAs> dagli l'ok
<yvesBsAs> lascialo installare, poi ti chiede se vuoi mantenere il non so che del manutentore del pacchetto, digli no in modo installi il nuovo
<legio76> oky
<yvesBsAs> se ti chiede di riavviare non farlo
<legio76> non mi chiede nulla
<legio76> roberto@roberto-desktop:~$
<yvesBsAs> ok, dai questo comando:
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc dkms
<legio76> 0 aggiornati, 9 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. È necessario scaricare 7642kB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 25,1MB di spazio su disco. Continuare [S/n]?
<yvesBsAs> s
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> (copia incolla nel terminale)
<yvesBsAs> glxinfo | grep render
<yvesBsAs> dimmi che risponde
<legio76> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS400 5A62) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2 roberto@roberto-desktop:~$
<yvesBsAs> 'na favola :D
<yvesBsAs> dai ora
<yvesBsAs> sudo update-grub
<yvesBsAs> e dimmi se tira errori
<legio76> fatto tutt ok
<yvesBsAs> ok, riavvia e incrocia le dita, se parte sei a cavallo, hai il kernel ultima versione
<legio76_> eccomi
<yvesBsAs> riavviato? sei sul pc con ubuntu?
<legio76_> si
<legio76_> aspetta 2 minuti
<yvesBsAs> bene, perfetto, ora dovrebbe essere a posto, dimmi quando torni
<legio76> ok ci sono
<yvesBsAs> ok, per sicurezza ridai
<yvesBsAs> glxinfo | grep render
<legio76> sempre su terminale, giusto
<yvesBsAs> si
<yvesBsAs> i comandi testuali sono sul terminale
<legio76> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RS400 5A62) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 NO-TCL DRI2 roberto@roberto-desktop:~$
<legio76> capito
<yvesBsAs> ok, è perfetto, dai ora questo, ti si apre una finestrella con della rotelle, rimpiccioliscila nella barra, aspetta un 10 secondi e dimmi i valori che segnala
<yvesBsAs> glxgears
<legio76> ok
<legio76> allora vado a farmi un caffè ^^
<yvesBsAs> ok
<yvesBsAs> basta una stringa delle ultima
<yvesBsAs> chiudi la finestrella quando devi copiarla
<yvesBsAs> i valori restano nel terminale
<legio76> rieccomi
<yvesBsAs> leggi sopra, chiudi la finestrella delle rotelle e copiami una delle ultime stringhe che hai sul terminale
<legio76> 2219 frames in 5.0 seconds XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"       after 807250 requests (807247 known processed) with 0 events remaining. roberto@roberto-desktop:~$
<yvesBsAs> il numero 2219, più in alto, era superiore?
<legio76> 2223 frames in 5.0 seconds
<yvesBsAs> si, ok, non è una furia, ma si difende comunque
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extra
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<legio76> fatto
<yvesBsAs> scusa, mancava la s..
<legio76> 0 aggiornati, 70 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati. È necessario scaricare 88,0MB di archivi. Dopo quest'operazione, verranno occupati 183MB di spazio su disco. Continuare [S/n]?
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ha terminalto
<yvesBsAs> s
<yvesBsAs> sono i codec audio e video
<legio76> oky
<legio76> ora ho la finestra azzurra
<legio76> Configurazione del pacchetto   ┌─────────┤ Configurazione in corso di ttf-mscorefonts-installer ├──────────┐  │                                                                           │   │ TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                      ↑   │                                                                           ▮   │ END-USER LICENSE AGRE
<legio76> azz...speravo incollasse la finestra ahaha
<yvesBsAs> accetta la licenza
<yvesBsAs> dai si (o yes)
<legio76> non funge
<legio76> nonso come accettare
<yvesBsAs> prova a spostarti con il tasto tab, sopra il blocco maiuscole
<legio76> ok grazie ^^
<yvesBsAs> ci ho litigato prima di te :D
<legio76> ;)
<legio76> roberto@roberto-desktop:~$
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora prova a dare
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se li installa
<legio76> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Il pacchetto w32codecs non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo può significare che il pacchetto è mancante, è obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente E: Il pacchetto w32codecs non ha candidati da installare roberto@roberto-desktop:~$
<yvesBsAs> ok, allora vai in sistema -> amministrazione -> sorgenti software
<yvesBsAs> in "altro software"
<yvesBsAs> metti lo spunto sulla stringa che dica al termine "partners"
<Legione> ok
<yvesBsAs> se ti dice che ricarica la lista lascialo fare
<yvesBsAs> e chiudi alla fine
<Legione> asp. ho spuntato poi?
<yvesBsAs> dai chiudi
<Legione> ok, ora ripristino o chiudo?
<yvesBsAs> chiudi
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ha finito
<Legione> chiuso
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora nel terminale
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando finisce
<Legione> finito
<yvesBsAs> ora dai questo comando, ma non confermare, dimmi cosa esce a questa stringa
<yvesBsAs> 0 aggiornati, 9 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Legione> tutto 0
<yvesBsAs> perfetto, ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<legio76> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Il pacchetto w32codecs non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo può significare che il pacchetto è mancante, è obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente E: Il pacchetto w32codecs non ha candidati da installare roberto@roberto-desktop:~$
<yvesBsAs> mizziga, allora è medibuntu, spetta
<yvesBsAs> dai questo comando, occhio, c'è un trattino alla fine, copia incolla tale quale
<yvesBsAs> wget --quiet http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<yvesBsAs> dimmi se ha importato 1 chiave
<legio76> key.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add - OK roberto@roberto-desktop:~$
<yvesBsAs> ok, ora dai:
<yvesBsAs> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<yvesBsAs> nel file che si apre scendi in fondo a tutto, e ci merri queste linee
<yvesBsAs> ## Medibuntu - Please report any bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/
<yvesBsAs> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ lucid free non-free #Medibuntu - Ubuntu 10.04 "lucid lynx"
<yvesBsAs> una sotto l'altra, quindi salva e chiudi
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ci sei
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> chiudi e dai di nuovo
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get update
<yvesBsAs> e dopo
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<yvesBsAs> dimmi anche cosa esce nella stringa
<yvesBsAs> 0 aggiornati, 9 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<yvesBsAs> se son tutti 0 o no
<Legione> no
<yvesBsAs> copiami giusto lei
<legio76> 0 aggiornati, 1 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 2 non aggiornati.
<yvesBsAs> ok, va bene, conferma e dimmi quando finisce
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora dai
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get upgrade
<yvesBsAs> dovrebbe aggiornare due pacchetti
<Legione> si
<Legione> fatto
<Legione> s?
<yvesBsAs> lascialo fare
<yvesBsAs> s
<Legione> fatto
<yvesBsAs> ora apri firefox nel menu applicazioni internet
<yvesBsAs> e vai su youtube
<yvesBsAs> vedi se i video si vedono
<Legione> mi dice che mancano i plugin
<yvesBsAs> ok, ti chiede di installarlo?
<Legione> e mi chiede se voglio istallarli
<yvesBsAs> si, dagli l'ok
<yvesBsAs> dimmi quando ha finito
<Legione> ok vedo i video
<yvesBsAs> perfetto, sei a posto :D
<Legione> cioè^
<Legione> ?
<Legione> abbiamo finito?
<yvesBsAs> normalmente dovrebbe essere tutto in regola
<yvesBsAs> si, finito, ora sfruttalo :P
<Legione> wow mi ci stavo abituando a passare le mattinate con te ahahahahah
<yvesBsAs> come lo vedi il sistema? lento o va bene?
<Legione> benissimo
<yvesBsAs> perfetto, con 1 Gb di ram basta ed avanza per un uso normale
<yvesBsAs> giusto un pò di pulizia, dai questo comando
<yvesBsAs> sudo apt-get clean
<legio76> roberto@roberto-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get clean
<legio76>  roberto@roberto-desktop:~$
<yvesBsAs> si, quando non risponde nulla ha eseguito il comando, se ha un problema mette un messaggio di errore
<legio76> oky...
<legio76> ti ringrazio
<yvesBsAs> se vedi stranezze, ho hai bisogno di chiarimenti, kiedi qui
<legio76> sei stato gentilissimo
<legio76> cerco te
<yvesBsAs> se devi seguire guide mettiti nei preferiti questa
<yvesBsAs> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<yvesBsAs> no, non necessariamente me, entri, saluti, e metti la domanda, se qualcuno sa risponde, è semplice :D
<legio76> no no cerco te ihihih
<yvesBsAs> attenzione a seguire guide su blog vari, alcune sono vecchie, altre non funzionano
<legio76> ok
<yvesBsAs> e quello è il rischio più graooso
<legio76> io
<legio76> prima chiedo qui
<yvesBsAs> *grosso
<yvesBsAs> si, se hai dubbi non esitare
<yvesBsAs> meglio accertarsi della cosa prima di scassare il sistema
<legio76> già
<yvesBsAs> da cosa vedo comunque sembra che giri a pennello, e quasto già è un ottima cosa
<legio76> sono contento
<legio76> finalmente potrò imparare ad usare ubuntu
<legio76> altro?
<yvesBsAs> fai con calma e non dare per scontato che una cosa che facevi su Windows qui la puoi fare, forse la puoi fare meglio, o forse non è proprio possibile farla
<yvesBsAs> ricordati che non è un alternativa, ma è un altra cosa
<legio76> si
<yvesBsAs> se ti metti quello in testa la maggior parte dei problemi si evitano da soli
<legio76> guarda se ubuntu supporta photoshop lo metto pure sul fisso ^^
<yvesBsAs> ecco, appunto, quello è cosa non può fare
<legio76> ahahahah
<legio76> peccato
<yvesBsAs> ubuntu non fa girare programmi Windows, ma ha i suoi
<legio76> ok bene
<yvesBsAs> Gimp non è male, e funziona molto bene, ma è "diverso", devi prendergli la mano
<legio76> gimo non ha segreti^^
<legio76> gimp
<yvesBsAs> se lo conosci ancora meglio, qui è di casa, lui :D
<legio76> io creo pagine eimmagine per forum
<legio76> in diversi giochi online
<legio76> principalmentegiochi della Gameforce
<legio76> per cui capisco di vari programmi di grafica
<legio76> diciamo un hobby
<yvesBsAs> ci son diversi software per la grafica, inkscape e blender son due pilari, oltre a gimp
<legio76> vedo come girano qui e poi decido
<legio76> nel fisso ho photoshop
<yvesBsAs> la tua scheda video ti frena un pò di sicuro, ma dovrebbero girare egregiamente
<legio76> ma per quello che devo fare gli altri vanno bene lo stesso
<legio76> qui sono le 5:36
<legio76> andrei a nanna
<legio76> ihihihih
<yvesBsAs> vai tranquillo, e torna quando vuoi, per due chiacchiere se non è tecnico entra in /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<legio76> ci sentiamo presto
<yvesBsAs> ok, notte
<legio76> ( spero non per problemi ^^ )
<legio76> notte amico grazie
<legio76> buonproseguimento
<legio76> notte
<yvesBsAs> ciao , di nulla
<Shin3> \o
<HeilNewDawn> salve
<HeilNewDawn> come va' gente?
<massimo18> Buon Giorno
<alnuvola> buongiorno a tutti
<vr65> buongiorno nuvola
<vr65> sono nuovo del canale mi presento
<vr65> Walter da verona uso ubuntu da circa sei mesi seguendo il forum ubuntu.it e devo dire che sono super soddisfatto della mia scelta
<zick> ciao regà rinnovo il mio problema :((( sempre con samba
<zick> errore Connection to 192.168.1.102Download failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<checco> ciao a tutti ieri ho provato ad usare la mia chiavetta chiavetta internet su ubuntu e lho configurata ieri assieme a voi,oggi non so per quale motivo non si connette,come rimedio?
<zick> errore Connection to 192.168.1.102Download failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL) usando samba
<checco> perfavore avrei bisogno di aiuto .......sono in tilt
<zick> errore Connection to 192.168.1.102Download failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL) usando samba
<massimo18> !ripeti | zick
<ubot-it> zick: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<zick> googolando non ho trovato nulla
<checco> ciao chi mi puo dare una mano per verificare un problema riguardo la connessione con chiavetta tim alice mibile olicard 100???
<breiskan> ho finito di isntallare ubuntu server ultima versione ma mi sono dimenticato nome utente e password come devo fare
<breiskan> help!!!!! me
<checco> non esegue la connessione
<checco> mi sa che non ce nessun operatore disponibile ora ,provero piu tardi
<zick> breiskan
<zick> breiskan ubuntu server l'hai installato da cd o usb pendrive
<zick> ??
<zick> quale hai installato la 10.04.01?
<massimo18> !password | breiskan
<ubot-it> breiskan: Per recuperare la password seguire le indicazioni che trovate su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<zick> breiskan: untu server l'hai installato da cd o usb pendrive
<zick>  ??
<breiskan> cd
<zick> breiskan: hai installato la 10.04.01?
<breiskan> si
<breiskan> ce una bella guida faccio la prova
<checco> ciao a tutti come faccio a reinstallare network manager ubuntu?
<checco> ciao
<checco> ciao a tutti ho un problema con network manager
<leopesto> che problema?
<checco> non mi legge le reti wireless e le reti per chisavetta internet
<checco> come faccio a installare i driver tramite ausilio di un altro pc con connessione?
<leopesto> checco, che chiavetta é?
<checco> tim alice mobile card 100
<checco> tramite ricerca driver mi segnala che nessun driver propietario e in uso nel sistema,sotto mi elenca : broadcom b43 wireless driver,e sotto ancora:driver broadcom sta senza fili
<checco> vorrei trovare un link per download diretto ,in modo da passare i driver nell altro compiuter tramite memoria esterna
<checco> se li trovo penso di poter risolvere il problema,,,forseeeeeeeeeeee
<ceon1> buongiorno
<checco> giorno
<Peace-> checco: su linux non c'è bisgono di link diretti
<Peace-> checco: scommetto che vieni da win..
<Peace-> xD
<kendos> biongiorno
<checco> si provengo da quel posto lontano un miglio dalle possibilita di ubuntu...lolollolol
<Peace-> checco: guarda i driver di solito se li carica da solo
<kendos> chi mi puo aiutare con ubuntu !!!!!
<Peace-> e infatti lui ti sta dicendo vuoi usare i driver prorpietari
<Peace-> o gli altri
<Peace-> probabilmente
<Peace-> cmq
<Peace-> 2 vie
<Peace-> ndiswarpper + driver windows
<Peace-> diver opensource
<Peace-> lsmod | grep b43
<ceon1> stamattina ho installato awn trunk per avere più di una barra, poi l'ho rimossa e reinstallato quella dei repository ma quando l'avvio mi esce ancora la seconda barra di prima..come faccio per rimuoverla e tenerne una sola?
<checco> il punto e ke sono senza connessione sul pc di ubuntu+
<Peace-> checco: usa l ethernet
<kendos> cerco aiuto per xp
<Peace-> kendos: cosa  è xp
<Peace-> ?
<kendos> ho un problema con il mio pc non riesco ad installare ubuntu
<kendos> il mio vecchio sistema e xp
<Peace-> in che senso non riesci
<checco> non ce sistema per trasferirli da un sistema operativo diverso?
<Peace-> checco: parla chiaro .. perche non hai un cavo ethernet?
<Peace-> no perche se devi rubare il wifi...
<Peace-> non sei nelposto giusto
<kendos> il mio pc si è bloccato con xp, provo ad installare ubuntu 10.10 sia in 32 che 64 ma non mi legge il cd , se invece metto il cd di xp lo vede come mai?
<kendos> il boot è su cd/dvd
<Peace-> kendos: perche l hai masterizzato male
<checco> ho una chiavetta tim eseguibile solo da windos e pago 35 euro al mese caro.12 ore al giorno
<Peace-> kendos: masterizzare a velocita basse
<kendos> ho provato e rifarlo , lo messo anche su usb , ma niente da fare
<checco> io non rubo reti internet
<Peace-> checco: allora spiega come fai a collegarti
<Peace-> checco: sta chiavetta fa da router si possono collegare piu pc?
<checco> dalla chiavetta???
<Peace-> checco: vuoi una mano devi spiegare bene la situazione
<kendos> ho un asus x58l  come facciao a sapere se usare il 32 o 64?
<Peace-> kendos: piglia il 32bit che non sbagli
<checco> praticamente io usavo una connessione condivisa con il compiuter della mia ragazza in modo da andare in due in connessione
<kendos> ok , grazie
<Peace-> checco: cioè
<checco>  ok collaboro volentieri
<kendos> lo posso mettere su chiavetta?
<Peace-> checco: il pc è collegato con la chiavetta... poi tramite wifi usi la condivisione ?
 * realnot_ hi guys
<Peace-> checco: in sostanza vuoi fare una connessione ad hoc con l altro pc che possiede il wfi?
<Peace-> spiegare bene mai
<kendos> non chiavetta usb da 2gb
<Peace-> xD
<checco> si certo non sapevo spiegartelo cosi in 2 parole
<Peace-> kendos: certo che puoi mettere su chiavetta
<kendos> ok grazie
<checco> no voglio utilizzare la mia chiavetta su linux booo
<Peace-> !usb | kendos
<ubot-it> kendos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Peace-> checco: non ho capito allora...
<Peace-> checco: quale chiavetta vuoi usare
<Peace-> quella wfi
<checco> il punto e ke ho rimosso i driver o ho fatto qualkosa di sbagliato e non si connette piu su linux
<Peace-> o quella per collegarti
<Peace-> checco: chiarisciti le idee
<Peace-> perche non si capisce una mazza
<kendos> no ho usb da 2gb, ma quando lo installo sopra verso la fine mi dice impossibile termina instalazione
<checco> la chiavetta alice mobile card 100 su linux
<Peace-> checco:  è una usb?
<Peace-> checco: non è che hai fatto le cose con jester ieri?
<checco> chi e sto jaster??
<go^> buondì
<checco> cosa e un sito porno........
<Peace-> -.-
<go^> ........
<go^> sveglia checco
<checco> raga non ne capisco una mazza di pc .....da un anno lo uso...e hogia buttato via w
<checco> perfavore chiedo aiuto a voi almeno cosi non stresso piu+
<go^> checco, se hai un problema, esponilo in modo chiaro e se qualcuno è in grado, ti aiuterà.
<Peace-> checco: e allora.... devi impegnarti
<Peace-> mica posso imboccarti per capire
<zick> regà
<checco> ok ci sono
<zick> niente
<zick> sto problema me fa diventà matto
<Peace-> checco: che diavolo di periferica è usb?
<Peace-> se è usb digita lsusb in un terminale
<Peace-> poi riporta il contenuto qui
<Peace-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zick> failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<zick> qualcuno conosce smb.conf
<checco> e una periferica usb ,,,,
<checco> e mi consente di andare in internet
<checco> adesso incollo
<zick> questo è il mio smb.client:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/563009/
<zick> error Connection to 192.168.1.102 failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<checco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563011/
<zick> l' errore me lo da quando provo a lanciare il comando smbclient -L 192.168.1.100
<Peace-> io vado a mangiare
<Peace-> addios
<go^> come si rimuove la chiavetta wifi usb in sicurezza?
<checco> buon pranzo...aspetto qualcuno ke mi aiuti
<checco> non ce a faccio piu con sta chiavetta di merdaaaaaa
<zick> perchè a me nessuno da una mano da sta mattina che sto sempre con lo stesso problema
<checco> anche io......
<zick> a te qualche consiglio te lo danno checco a me non me stanno a cacà de na virgola
<checco> glpiana ieri e stato magnifico..purtroppo io ho rincasinato tutto oggi...
<checco> hahaha....
<checco> ho scaricato ubuntu perke mi piace a costo di risolvere sti problemi...non mi frega il punto e ke sono una settimana ke non dormo
<go^> checco, si ma se prima non esponi il problmea difficile che ti si possa aiutare :P
<checco> il problema e uno solo come faccio a collegarmi con la chiavetta tim alice mobile olicard 100 su verione 10.10?
<N41T> Ciao vorrei sapere con grep posso cercare se in piu file e' contenuto una stringa di testo a me interessata?
<checco> installare i driver wireless e sta senza fili senza ausilio di connessione internet..
<checco> riinstallare
<go^> checco, io non ti so aiutare però sul forum ubuntu-it.org secondo me trovi la soluzione
<checco> grazie comunque
<zick> mi sa che sto antipatico a qualcuno
<checco> esponi il problema
<checco> ti rispondono
<zick> si è dalle 8.30 che sto esponendo il mio problema
<zick> sono passate quasi 4 ore
<checco> scrivi cosa ti serve
<N41T> Ho risolto da solo era cosi: grep -w "frase" * -R
<Peace-> zick: non stai antipatico a nessuno qui la gente risponde senza essere pagata
<Peace-> zick: il sabato e la domenica c'è meno gente
<Peace-> e ancora meno gente il sabato sera e la domenica mattina
<Peace-> e ancora meno durante orari cibo inside lo stomac
<[Enrico]> zick: stamane alle 8 c'era poca gente suppongo, io per esempio sono entrato poco fa e non ho potuto leggere il tuo problema
<zick> ok
<zick> grazie
<zick> comunque per chi non l' avesse letto riposto il mi problema
<zick> lanciando il comando smbclient -L 192.168.1.102 ricevo il seguente messaggio di errore: error Connection to 192.168.1.102 failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<Peace-> eh insomma non si connette
<zick> il mio smb.client è il seguente: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563009/
<zick> si non si connette
<Peace-> zick: vuoi conneterti a un altro pc?
<Peace-> via samba no?
<checco> peace
<checco> hai lettto il paste file che ti ho mandato???
<Peace-> si ma non so che periferica è
<checco> cosa mi dici??
<Peace-> sul forum di ubuntu it
<zick> si praticamente da linux a windows
<Peace-> dicono che va
<Peace-> zick: senti... ma sti pc come sono connessi c'è il router?
<Peace-> di mezzo
<zick> si
<zick> c'è il router
<checco> peace http://paste.ubuntu.com/563011/
<Peace-> zick: e allora... sse sai l inglese ti do il mio sitarello
<Peace-> zick: altrimetni te lo traduci con google translate
<zick> stavi pensando anche non è  che magari con una password che ha caratteri speciali potrebbe darmi problemi??
<Peace-> zick: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/05/kubuntu-904-windows-share-with-samba/
<Peace-> zick: è per kubunut ma siccome usa la shell va anche con ubuntu
<Peace-> checco: e quali tra queste sarebbe la schedina?
<Peace-> checco: basta che la disconnetti
<Peace-> fai lsusb
<Peace-> poi la connetti
<Peace-> rifai lsusb
<zick> grazie ora controllo, ma con l' english cosi cosi
<Peace-> e vedi la differenza
<zick> grax
<FloodBotIt2> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> FloodBotIt2: ma va
<checco> tim alice mobile olicard 100
<checco> il comando lsub va fatto con chiavetta inserita'?
<Peace-> checco: orco cane
<Peace-> checco: metti la chiavetta
<Peace-> fai lsusb
<Peace-> poi togli la chiavetta
<Peace-> fai lsusb
<FloodBotIt2> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Peace-> guardi la differenza e se nonsei cerebroleso
<Peace-> capisci quale è la linea
<Peace-> da postare
<checco> ok si sono un po stanco oggi...grazie per il complimento....
<checco> ok a dopo
<Peace-> mica è colpa mia se non riesci a fare 4 h in croce
<checco> peace fatto,,,,,,,http://paste.ubuntu.com/563021/
<checco> ce qualkuno che mi aiuta?
<Peace-> checco: eh che devo stare io a capire quale è?
<Peace-> dai fai qualche cosa
<Peace-> cerca di capire quale è senza che mi devo uccidere gli occhi
<Peace-> io al posto tuo
<checco> cosa faccio cavolo....non so cosa fare
<Peace-> guarda chiedi a qualcun altro io mi spiace non aiuto chi non si vuole aiutare da se
<Peace-> non sono un insegnante dell asilo
<checco> sono 2 giorni che cerco di collegarmi con la chiavetta...ma ho cancellato i driver ora non so come fare a rimetterli
<checco> la chiavetta e le impostazioni sono gia fattetutto e fatto tranne i driver ...
<Peace-> !samba | zick
<ubot-it> zick: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<checco> mi servono link dove io posssa fare download dei driver per trasferirli su linux...dove sono????
<Peace-> non ci sono
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> devi semplicemente riattivarli
<Peace-> fine
<Peace-> quello che hai fatto prima lo sai solo tu
<checco> come si riattivano?????
<Peace-> checco: come li hai disattivti?
<checco> io chiedo solo una cosa e possibile trovare link dai siti  dove posso scaricarli...non mi interessa quella procedura a me..ora perke sono inpossibilitato a farla
<checco> si o no e dove ...
<Peace-> se li reinstalli ma le impostazioni sono su disattivati
<Peace-> è come non averli
<Peace-> anche installandoli 1000 volti
<Peace-> il che non è una cosa semplicissima
<Peace-> a meno che non ci siano dei file .deb
<Peace-> ora visto e considerato che non ti vuoi impegnare neanche a capire che diavolo di periferica hai
<Peace-> con il comando lsusb
<Peace-> perche non mi serve a niente il nome generico che continui a dire
<Peace-> cosa vuoi che ti faccia?
<Peace-> questa caro mio è una lezione
<Peace-> vuoi linux che funzioni ?
<Peace-> ti devi impegnare
<Peace-> mica è windows
<Peace-> click click
<Peace-> e via
<FloodBotIt2> Peace-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Bytec0d3> ciao a tutti
<checco> grazie mille...sapevo ke era cosi complicato ma non pensavo avesse complicato anche le risposte degli utenti che svolgono un meraviglioso aiuto sul canale grazie
<massimo18> ?
<checco> si hai capito anche te
<massimo18> checco: rientra lunedì e trovi glpiana
<checco> si infatti
<massimo18> checco: visto che ti ha risolto il problema lo rifarà
<checco> e un aiuto favoloso...ho installato ubuntu e la chiavetta ..e molte cose grazie a luiiiii
<massimo18> checco: comunque non devi prendertela se non hai risposte qui si aiuta se si può altrimenti inutile dare informazioni sbagliate
<checco> il fatto e ke volevo solo due dritte niente piu
<massimo18> checco: rileggendo il log ti posso solo dire che i driver di solito vengono istallati automaticamente
<checco> si certo ...infatti non tolgo nulla a nessuno...
<massimo18> checco: il fatto che tu abbia fatto dei danni, può esserti utile in futuro: prima di mettere le mani magari fai una copia
<checco> quindi si potrebbe in teoria installare i pacche direttamente dal cd di installazione penso
<massimo18> checco: la chiavetta internet n questione non ha i drivers per linux in qualche parate?
<massimo18> *parte
<massimo18> checco: se la inserisci ti compare una icona sul desktop?
<Peace-> massimo18: dai via ha messo qualche blacklist \ qualche altro casino
<checco> mmm
<Peace-> massimo18: non sa neanche tirare fuori il nome del device
<massimo18> Peace-: non posso saperlo se non lo sa lui
<checco> no non compare nulla ...si conneteva utilizzando il dispositivo delle reti
<checco> quello che rileva le reti .........non mi ricordo come si chiama....network menager ubuntu...ecco
<massimo18> checco: non so che dirti
<massimo18> mi spiace
<checco> grazie mille
<checco> lunedi provo con glpiana se puo aiutarmi
<massimo18> ok
<FrigoVuoto> ciao raga
<checco> ciao
<FrigoVuoto> qualcuno di voi sa dirmi come faccio su adobe reader a marcare una pagina che dovrò leggere la prossima volta che lo apro?
<zick> regà come faccio a vedere se ho il firewall abilitato su ubuntu?
<wal65> ciao a tutti volevo sapere è possibile configurare evolution in modo che mi avvisi sulla scrivania o in awn manager dell'arrivo di nuovi messaggi? ho ubuntu 10.10  Grazie
<FrigoVuoto> zick magari ti può servire: http://hwu-ubuntuclan.blogspot.com/2008/12/intrepid-ed-il-firewall-un-modo.html
<webpower> salve
<seb_> ciao, sono nuovo su ubuntu e mi servirebbe qualcuno che mi da una mano a configurare il mio HP dv6. helppp
<Peace->  zick chiedi allo zio jester- che su samba e ubunt ce la sa
<zick> lo so è uno molto ingamba
<zick> jester
<zick> sono arrivato alla frutta
<Peace-> jester-: el ga ubuntu non ghe va samba , pare che il firewall non ci sia su winzoz pare che abbia fatto tutto il neccessario pare
<Peace-> jester-: ma el ga un messaggio di errore (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<jester-> el ga fa la configurasion del a rete domestica su win?
<Peace-> ah nun so mia pareria de si
<Peace-> el disea che ieri  ghe funsionaa
<jester-> zick: samba è installato?
<Peace-> zi
<jester-> zick: system-confgig-samba pure?
<zick> provo a lanciarlo
<jester-> zick: system-config-samba
<zick> jester: lo sto installando
<kalvia> ciao scusa ho un problema
<Flowz> Raga niente, Ubuntu non si vuole proprio installare :(
<kalvia> non riesco a connetrmi ad ubuntu one in un pc
<kalvia> mentre nell'altro funziona tranquillamente
<zick> jester: ok me lo ha caricato
<kalvia> sapete dirmi da cosa può dipendere
<kalvia> ?
<zick> c'è l' utente che avevo creato prima oltre che al printer
<zick> jester: una volta lanciato il comando vedo che c'è l' utente, dopo?
<jester-> zick: ma che comando aprilo da amministrazoine/samba
<jester-> che serve la pass
<jester-> zick: hai la condivisione ?
<jester-> e nell'altro tab cosa hai
<jester-> setta acesso a tutti
<Flowz> Per l'installazione da USB di ubuntu la USB dev essere vuota?
<zick> jester amministrazione/samba io non ce l'ho questo è ubuntu lynx
<zick> ma però se lo lancio direttamente da linea di comando mi apre l' interfaccia grafica
<jester-> zick: se hai installato system-config-samba c'è o aprilo con gksu
<jester-> o il conf non te lo scrive
<zick> jester a me lo apre
<zick> jester: a me lo apre
<jester-> zick: se non lo apri cin gksu non ti salva la conf
<zick> jester: l' ho aperto con gksu
<zick> ora cosa devo fare?
<jester-> zick: hai una condivisione?
<jester-> zick: se no agiìgiungila e scegli se condividere la home i la Pubblici per esempio
<jester-> zick: poi se la vuoi anche srivere sunta scrittura, poi vai nel secondo tab e metti il bollino su accessibile a tutti
<zick> jester: ma a me serve collegarmi alle cartelle condivise di windows
<jester-> zick: se non abiliti la condivsone samba la va no
<jester-> zick: hai i dns in nm?
<jester-> o va un casso
<Claudinux> buon pomeriggio
<zick_> jester
<jester-> zick_: li hai i dns o no
<zick_> jester: se provo a lanciare mount -t cifs ho questo errore:
<zick_> mount error(110): Connection timed out
<zick_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<zick_> cioè mount -t cifs -o user=xx,password=xx //ip/share /mount
<jester-> zick_: hai pacioccato fstab?
<jester-> a samba non serve
<jester-> a meno che vuoi scrivere linux to linux con nfs
<zick_> jester: pacioccato che vuoi dire?
<zick_> ho aggiunto una riga
<zick_> su fstab
<jester-> zick_: toglila o commentala
<zick_> jester ok
<zick_> jester: fatto ora?
<zick_> jester: sempre medesimo errore: sudo mount -t cifs  -o username=zico,password=Zicolo79. //simo-ila/Download/ /mnt/Windows/
<zick_> mount error(110): Connection timed out
<zick_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<jester-> zick_: ma che cazzo monti, apri nautilu e clicca rete
<jester-> mica monta ale partizioni samba
<zick_> jester: :) nautilu lo apro da riga di comando calcola che sto cazzo de ubuntu lynx non l' ho visto nautilus
<zick__> jester: l'ho lanciato ora che ho aperto la cartella
<HOBO> ciao ragazzi ho un problema a masterizzare dvd
<HOBO> finora ho provato brasero,dvdstyler,mandvd niente
<HOBO> non và pare ke masterizza e poi verso la fine fallisce
<zick__> jester: aperto nautilus ora cosa debbo fare?
<zick__> jester: ho fatto sudo nautilus e se clicco su rete mi dice Impossibile gestire le posizioni «network:» con Nautilus.
<zick__> Impossibile mostrare «network:///».
<attempt> HOBO se non e' difettoso il masterizzatore e i dischi sono buoni e compatibili, prova ad installare k3b come masterizzatore.
<attempt> imposta una velocita' media alla masterizzazione.
<HOBO> provato anche quello ,ma niente
<attempt> cambia tipo di dischi.
<HOBO> proverò
<HOBO> thanx
<Arkyos> salve
<Noob> ciao a tutti sono un nuovo utente ubuntu, ho un problema sull'aggiornamento software del sistema. Qualcuno può darmi una mano per favore?
<jester-> Noob: descrivi il problema
<Noob> mi appare una schermata di errore dove mi dice di controllare la mia connessione Internet e come dettagli mi da la scritta seguente: Failed to fetch http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/indicator-sound/indicator-sound_0.5.0.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 193.206.140.37 80]
<jester-> Noob: apri un terminale
<jester-> Noob: dai sudo apt-get update e poi incolla tutta la pappardella sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Noob
<ubot-it> Noob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele_> irc.anonops.ru
<jester-> daniele_: ???
<antonello> salves
<Noob> ho fatto il comando sudo apt-get qui sotto quello che è venuto fuori:
<Noob>   1   2   3   4   5   6   7   8   9  10  11  12  13  14  15  16  17  18  19  20  21  22  23  24  25  26  27  28  29  30  31  32  33  34  35  36  37  38  39  40  41  42  43  44  45  46  47  48  49  50  51  52  53  54  55  56  57  58  59  60  61  62  63  64  65  66  67  68  69  70  71  72  73  74  75  76  77  78  79  80  81  82  83  84  85  86  87  88  89  90  91  92  93  94  95  96  97  98  99 100 101 102 103 104 105 106 107 108 109 110
<Noob> scusate per postare il romanzo?
<jester-> !noob sudo apt-get update e incolla nel paste non qui
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jester-> !paste| Noob
<ubot-it> Noob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Noob> ok scusate, è la prima volta che uso il canale IRC. Qui l'indirizzo della pagina
<Noob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563077/
<jester-> Noob: cambia il server
<jester-> Noob: apri software center/modifica/sorgenti sotware
<jester-> scegli italia garr
<Noob> ancora non mi fa scaricare. Scaricamento delle Informazioni del repository non riuscito. Ora incollo il link con i dettagli incollati
<jester-> Noob: hai cambiato?
<jester-> e salvato?
<jester-> e poi fatto aggiornare?
<Noob> si, ho messo mirror italy e ho fatto chiudi. Ho visto che diceva "in elaborazione"
<Noob> sto cercando di postare i dettagli
<jester-> Noob: mirror italy e poi hai scelto?
<jester-> Noob: mirror irtaly hai sempre lo steso
<jester-> sso
<zick> jester: situazione rimane stabile
<Noob> io ho qui scaricare da ubuntu mirror garr.it
<jester-> Noob: sorgenti software/clicca sacricare da/altro
<Noob> la modifica me l'ha presa
<jester-> Noob: itlaia
<jester-> italia
<jester-> ubuntu.mirror.garr.it
<Noob> è quello che ho messo infatti
<jester-> clicca scegli server e aggiorna
<Flowz> per dfar partire l'iso di ubuntu dalla usb basta cambiare l'ordine di esecuzione dal BIOS?
<jester-> Flowz: far partire l'iso?
<Flowz> Volevo dire l'immagine
<Noob> sto facendo
<Flowz> quello che è insomma xD
<jester-> Flowz: hai copiato la iso tal quale sulla usb?
<Flowz> No.
<jester-> hai fato la usb come?
<Flowz> Con universal usb installer per linux, in modo da farla partire dal boot
<Noob> jester ho fatto, ma mi da ancora errore. Qui il link dove ho postato la schermata: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563081/
<Flowz> ho scelto ubuntu 10.10, poi ho preso l'iso e ho aspettato che il programma facesse il suo dovere
<zick> jester: mi dice sempre Impossibile mostrare «network:///».
<zick> quando apro rete da nautilus
<jester-> Noob: sembra che o server non sino aggiornati, prova piu tardi, o hai abilitato un proxy?
<jester-> Flowz: usare il tool di ubuntu?
<jester-> !usb | Flowz
<ubot-it> Flowz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<jester-> zick: alura, che hai fatto col conf
<Flowz> Purtroppo è spiegato come fare coon ubuntu.
<Flowz> Io sto ulizziando Win.
<jester-> zick: hai pacioccato smb.conf per caso?
<jester-> Flowz: usa unebootin
<zick> jester: si se pacioccato significa modificato si
<Flowz> vabbè ma non dovrebbe essere la stessa cosa di
<jester-> zick: quello è il rpblema
<jester-> zick: fatto copia di originale?
<Flowz> Universal usb installer che sarebbe questo http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<jester-> Flowz: ma la usb boota?
<zick> jester: comunque eravamo rimasti al fatto di aprire rete da nautilus
<jester-> zick: se hai pacioccato il conf sbagliando non andrà mai e togli la riga da fstab
<Flowz> Non ho provat.
<zick> jester: comunque ho solo aggiunto delle righe alla fine del file
<Flowz> Ora provo, se non va formatto e riprovo con unebootin
<jester-> Flowz: se non provi come si fa a sapere se va o no
<jester-> zick: hai la copia originale o no
<zick> jester: non ce l'ho la copia originale tu dici che non apre rete perchè può dipendere da quello il problema?
<jester-> zick: se hai sminchiato il file si e, ripeto, togli la riga da fstab
<jester-> zick: su winzoz hai abilitato condividi fies e cartelle?
<zick> jester: mi ricordo perfettamente le modifiche che avevo fatto ora l' ho messo com'era prima avevo solo aggiunto delle righe proprio dopo l' ultima riga del file originale
<zick> jester: si su winzoz c'è abilitato condividi file e cartelle
<zick> tant'è che ne ho condivisa una di cartella per fare delle prove
<zick_> jester: ascolta senza nautilus ho avviato rete da una cartella presa dalla sessione file e cartelle e sono riuscito ad aprire rete
<zick_> jester: mi ritrovo questa cartella: Rete Windows
<jester-> zick_: è perchè prima nautllus ha caricato
<zick_> jester: nautilus carica, ma quando faccio rete non apre
<zick_> jester: ora mi apre rete con una cartella che prendo dalla sezione file e cartelle e dentro rete mi ci trovo questo:
<zick_> Rete Windows network:///
<zick_> jester: se clicclo dentro non c'è nulla
<jester-> zick_: se continui ad andare a diporto per i cavoli tuoi continuerà a non esserci niente
<ginosal> ciao a tutti!
<ginosal> ragazzi, non so se qualcuno ha esperienza nel settore
<ginosal> ma ho grossi problemi a navigare in internet sul portatile via wireless. non capisco perché, ma con windows 7 navigo una meraviglia, mentre alcuni siti sono molto difficili da visitare da ubuntu.
<jester-> ginosal: sei in linux adesso?
<ginosal> sì
<zick_> jester: c'è una cartella che si chiama 'Preferenze di condivisione di file personali' se la vado ad aprire noto che c'è scritto CONDIVIDERE I FILE TRAMITE LA RETE: impossiile  abilitare questa funzione in quanto i pacchetti richiesti non sono installati nel sistema
<ginosal> jester-: sì
<jester-> ginosal: terminale e dai lspci | grep -i network e incolla qui la riga di risposta
<jester-> zick_: e 7, hai rimosso la riga samba da fstab?
<jester-> zick_: cosa hai fatto col config samba
<jester-> e hai il file smb.conf originale?
<zick_> jester: allora il file smb.conf l' ho rimesso alle sue origini, la riga dal fstab non l' ho cancellata, ma l' avevo solo commentata
<jester-> zick_: in config samba cosa hai
<ginosal> infatti ora non so nemmeno se io sia ancora on line
<zick_> ti posto tutto il file smb.conf
<jester-> ginosal: cosa ripsonde il comando che ti ho passato
<jester-> zick_: devi dirmi cosa hai nella finestra di sistem-config-samba
<ginosal> jester-: 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Newlife> Ciao
<zick_> jester: ho solo una riga e cioè /var/lib/samba/printers
<jester-> ginosal: uname -r cosa dice
<zick_> jester: prima avevo anche l' utente creato precedentemente e cioè zick che poi reimpostando l' smb.conf alle sue origini non me lo da più su system-config-samba
<ginosal> jester- ora leggendo su qualche forum mi è venuta un'idea: e se provassi con l'adattatore usb uscito dal modem?
<zick_> jester: ora l' unica riga che vedo è questa: /var/lib/samba/printers
<jester-> zick_: hai la condivisione o no
<ginosal> jester-: 2.6.32-28-generic
<zick_> jester: no
<jester-> ginosal: ma che ubutu usi
<jester-> le vecia
<jester-> zick_: falla e in utenti spunta accesso a tutti
<ginosal> 10.4
<ginosal> jester- : 10.4
<zick_> jester: aaaaaaaa ho capito, si su windows ce l'ho la condivisa
<jester-> ginosal: è un po vecchia e non mi ricordo il pacchetto backports per i drivere wifi
<jester-> ginosal: guarda se c'è linux-backports-modules-net-lucid-generic-pae
<jester-> ginosal: guarda se c'è linux-backports-modules-net-lucid-generic
<jester-> zick_: se non condividi da ubuntu anche non va una cippa
<daniele9821> salve a tutti sto configurando un server ed un client ldap, sul server ldap sono stati gestiti dei gruppi (ex: utente 1 appartiene al gruppo A,B,C) ora quello che mi chiedevo è se si può fare che l'utente 1 quando si logga sul client possa appatenere solo al gruppo A,B mentre sull'altro client al gruppo B,C
<daniele9821> ciao jester-
<jester-> cià daniele9821
<daniele9821> come va?
<remix_tj> daniele9821: risposta molto semplice. no.
<daniele9821> remix_tj: mi sembra strano sinceramente che non si possa fare...io avevo cercato qualcosa in rete ed ad esempio quello che avevo trovato (non so se è corretto) è scrivere nel file ldap.conf la regola CN=Administrator,CN=Users,DC=lab,DC=bachue,DC=com
<zick_> jester: allora capace perchè mi sono accorto che da windows vedo solo me stesso in workgroup
<remix_tj> daniele9821: quella non e' la regola, e' un DN di ldap
<remix_tj> daniele9821: non ha senso la tua richiesta, se un utente e' globalmente membro di a b c
<jester-> zick_: devi avere lo stesso workgroup
<remix_tj> perche' localmente non dovrebbe esserlo? lo scopo globale e' superiore
<zick_> jester: si ho gli stessi gruppi ma non so perchè vedo solo me stesso
<jester-> zick_: da win la vedi ubuntu?
<daniele9821> remix_tj: ok è membro di A,B,C ma sul client il gruppo C non esiste...si ok non è una regola ma quello magari mi da la possibiltà di farli loggare senza il gruppo C
<zick_> jester: non la vedo
<jester-> zick_: da linux lo vedi winzoz?
<zick_> jester: nel senso si pingano ma non si vedono
<remix_tj> daniele9821: forse allora non hai ben presente a cosa serve ldap, se  il gruppo non c'e'...
<Guest68582> ciao a tutti, installato ieri da wubi, usato per la prima volta dopo decenni di schiavitù...che dire *_*
<zick_> jester: ovviamente no non vedo windows da linux
<remix_tj> daniele9821: su ldap distribuisci utenti e gruppi
<jester-> zick_: = hai samba non configurato o
<jester-> zick_: hai i dns in network manager?
<daniele9821> remix_tj: si questo lo so...ma perchè non dire ad un client di ignorare quel gruppo?
<Guest68582> maraviglia
<remix_tj> daniele9821: perche' e' una cosa insensata. Se uno e' globalmente membro lo e' ovunque
<remix_tj> l'alternativa e' non mettere i gruppi che dipendono dalle macchine
<remix_tj> e mettere membership locale. Es. non dare il gruppo a e c su ldap ma farlo localmente sulle macchine, mentre B metterlo globale
<zick_> jester: il problema che io non ho un network manager su sto cazzo de ubuntu lynx
<daniele9821> remix_tj: forse non sono stato molto chiaro....quello che voglio dire io è che l'utente x appartiene a 1000 gruppi...ma su ogni macchina ci sono al massimo 10 gruppi .... quindi perchè fargli portare dietro i restanti 990?
<zick_> jester: ma se vado su /etc/resolv.conf si ce li ho li ho messi io e sennò neanche sarei andato in rete su internet o no, forse sbaglio intendi qualcos' altro?
<remix_tj> daniele9821: ma guarda che quei gruppi di cui specifichi la membership non sono gruppi locali
<remix_tj> sono gruppi di LDAP
<remix_tj> e quindi ci sono in tutte le macchine configurate per ldap
<jester-> zick_: lynx??
<daniele9821> remix_tj: sono gruppi ldap ma se io faccio loggare il client in ssh e faccio un id utente...allora l'utente appartiene a tutti quei gruppi che ho definito in ldap
<remix_tj> eh si per forza
<zick_> jester: si lynx
<jester-> zick_: cioè una distro?
<luca__> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<enzotib> jester-: lucid lynx
<daniele9821> remix_tj: perfetto ora perchè id <utente> non deve mostrarmi solo quelli che mi servono rispetto a quella macchina
<enzotib> !chiedi | luca__
<ubot-it> luca__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<luca__> ho installato ubuntu e non trova  reti wireless come posso fare?
<jester-> luca__: iwconfig
<remix_tj> daniele9821: il motivo e' quello che ti ho esposto prima. Se sei membro di 100 gruppi su LDAP quei gruppi te li porti dietro in OGNI macchina dove lavori. l'alternativa e' che specifichi su LDAP i gruppi che ti servono in TUTTE le macchine, mentre specifichi localmente su ogni macchina i gruppi locali
<remix_tj> daniele9821: il motivo e' tutto qui
<remix_tj> se hai messo qualcosa su ldap vuol dire che la vuoi vedere da ogni macchina allo stesso modo.
<daniele9821> remix_tj: e poi come fai a dire che l'utente x che non esiste nella macchina y appartiene al gruppo locale creato?
<jester-> zick_: va che lucid ce l'ha sempre avuto network manager
<luca__> jester esce: lo   no wireless extensions.
<jester-> luca__: quindi non vede la scheda, dai lspci | grep -i network
<zick_> jester: non c'è
<daniele9821> remix_tj: inoltre la soluzione sul client CN=Administrator,CN=Users,DC=lab,DC=bachue,DC=com per quanto per te possa sembrare insensata non fa quello che dico io?
<jester-> zick_: lo hai tolto?
<zick_> jester: almenochè si chiami in un altro modo
<remix_tj> daniele9821: sai cosa vuol dire CN=Administrator,CN=Users,DC=lab,DC=bachue,DC=com?
<daniele9821> si
<zick_> jester: no che tolto se
<zick_> jester: forse si chiama connessioni di rete
<zick_> sicuro sarà questo
<jester-> zick_: si chiama cliccare l'icina col destro e poi modifica connessioni col sinistro, o lo hai tolto e pacciocato interaces
<remix_tj> daniele9821: mi sa di no perche' CN=Administrator,CN=Users,DC=lab,DC=bachue,DC=com e' un oggetto di ldap, non e' una configurazione.
<Ab3L> raga, io ho creato un nuovo pannello gnome nel quale risulta la lista di tutte le applicazioni. il pannello è a scomparsa e normalmente dovrebbe sparire dietro il pannello inferiore. Solo che se lo clicco, poi resta sopra al pannello inferiore. non esiste un'opzione che lo fa restare sempre dietro, in secondo piano? o un'opzione che mantiene il pannello inferiore sempre in primo piano?
<enzotib> zick_: dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<remix_tj> daniele9821: comunque per mettere un utente di ldap membro di un gruppo locale non ci vuole molto. Siccome l'utente di ldap ha un id si puo' aggiungere tranquillamente con adduser utente gruppo
<luca__> jester mi dai il sito di paste che ti mando cosa mi e uscito?
<enzotib> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zick_> jester: sicuramente sarà l' icona connessioni di rete se faccio click sul destro mi da solo cambio sfondo scrivania
<daniele9821> remix_tj: non ho capito l'ultimo passaggio....quello che mi stai dicendo di fare tu è sul client?
<remix_tj> si
<luca__> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/563100/
<jester-> luca__: amministrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<pititto> ciao  a tutti
<jester-> luca__: abilita il bcm
<zick_> jester: in effetti se lancio quello che dice enzo mi da network-manager
<zick_> forse devo installarlo
<daniele9821> remix_tj: quindi tu mi stai dicendo di fare un addgroup sul client, che non esiste nell'ldap ed aggiungere l'id <utente> a quel gruppo?
<pititto> ho un problema con la scheda video
<zick_> dpkg -l | grep network-manager
<zick_> ii  network-manager                        0.8-0ubuntu3                                          network management framework daemon
<zick_> ii  network-manager-gnome                  0.8-0ubuntu3                                          network management framework (GNOME frontend
<zick_> ii  network-manager-pptp                   0.8-0ubuntu3                                          network management framework (PPTP plugin)
<zick_> ii  network-manager-pptp-gnome             0.8-0ubuntu3                                          network management framework (PPTP plugin, G
<FloodBotIt2> zick_: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> zick_: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<jester-> incolla nel paste
<luca__> jester non trova nessun driver perche non sono connesso(non lo posso fare)
<remix_tj> no no daniele9821
<remix_tj> adduser utente gruppo
<pititto> come posso sapere le impostazioni della scheda video
<dersew> salve
<remix_tj> aggiunge un utente al gruppo specificato. Io l'ho fatto col mio utente dell'ufficio, e ho l'utente che fa login su samba, ma con membership locale al gruppo admin
<jester-> luca__: devi essere per forza connesso a internet, attacca il cavo per quanto serve
<zick_> jester: hai letto
<daniele9821> remix_tj: esatto in pratica adduser (utenteldap) (gruppoMacchinaClient)
<luca__> jester non ce l'ho un cavo
<remix_tj> daniele9821: si
<luca__> jester quando l'ho installato su un'altro pc uguale identico al mio andava tutto perfettamente
<jester-> luca__: rimani senza wifi, usare il cellofono?
<daniele9821> remix_tj: questa è una soluzione anche se io volevo proprio levare di mezzo le configurazioni di gruppo<-->utente sulla macchina e farlo fare tutto ad ldap
<dersew> ragazzi, ho un enigma alquanto complesso da risolvere e da solo non posso farcela, in pratica devo condividere via lan la connessione internet che avviene tramite internet key, devo condividerla ad un portatile che anchesso ha ubuntu e che a sua volta ha una connessione di tipo ad hoc con un dispositivo cellulare via wifi, la seconda parte l'ho già fatta, il problema ora è condividere la internet key via lan, mi date una mano cortesiamente o mi incamm
<dersew> inate verso il sentiero adeguato?
<luca__> jester cellofono?
<remix_tj> daniele9821: eh ma se fai su ldap non va bene perche' sono configurazioni che impattano globalmente su tutto il dominio
<zick_> jester: sto installando network-manager
<zick_> non era installato
<pititto> avevo installato ubuntu 10.04 su un pc centrino da 1.6ghz con cipset grafico intel! poi ho instakkato ubuntu 10.04 su un pc centrino da 1.8ghz con la differenza della scheda grafica quest'ultima ati......quest'ultimo e' un mezzo disastro
<daniele9821> remix_tj: un'ultima domanda se su ldap definisco il gruppo con id=22 nessuno mi da la certezza che il gruppo con id 22 che su ldap ho chiamato test poi nelle varie macchine sia sempre test...vero?
<pititto> va' molto lento sia con gli effetti grafici di compiz che senza
<jester-> luca__: cellofono=cellure o apsetta domani e accattati u cavo di rete
<pititto> cosa posso fare x migliorare qualcosa?????
<daniele9821> remix_tj: ad esempio se sulla macchina A non esiste il gruppo con id 22 allora sarà test, mentre se sulla macchina B il gruppo 22 esiste già allora non sarà test bensi quello definito sulla macchina
<dersew> accattati? lol jester- siciliano?
<remix_tj> daniele9821: beh, piu' che altro per ldap dovresti usare ID alti per non impattare con quelli locali
<daniele9821> remix_tj: perfetto...era solo una conferma
<jester-> dersew: un po piu su
<dersew> siamo li :D
<dersew> jester- hai letto su quel che ho scritto?
<luca__> jester ma perche quando ho installato ubuntu su l'altro pc ha fatto tutto in automatico?
<jester-> luca__: non aveva una broadcom alla quale serve scaricare il firmware e installarlo da internet
<enzotib> dersew: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<pititto> qualcuno libero x aiutarmi!!!!
<jester-> dersew: installa firestarter e usalo per fare la condivisione
<dersew> jester- enzotib, danke..vedo che riesco a fare
<luca__> jester il netbook è uguale comprati insieme nello stesso posto
<remix_tj> !ati | pititto
<ubot-it> pititto: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-0682d007ecb9abbcbaaa161f1873e63f0597ac6e; Driver prorietari Catalyst: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Catalyst; Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<jester-> luca__: avesse una broadcom non andrebbe la wifi prima di avere istallato il necesario
<jester-> luca__: domani ti accatti un cavo- update di apt e lo abiliti
<mlazzari2> 'sera
<enzotib> ma nei router non esce più il cavo?
<luca__> jester dopo che attacco il cavo cosa devo fare??
<zick_> jester: ho installato network-manager l' ho avviato ma non si apre
<jester-> luca__: dai un sudo apt-get uodate, vai in driver aggiuntivi e abiliti il bcm
<dersew> jester- la internet key è considerata connessione dialup?
<jester-> dersew: si
<dersew> jester- : ok
<enzotib> zick_: dal paste in canale di prima, quando il bot ti ha buttato fuori, già ce l'avevi nm
<jester-> dersew: gia fa schifo di pe sè, non oso immaginare che banda del menga avrai condiviendola
<zick_> jester: ho aperto network manager e ora
<enzotib> zick_: e non lo devi avviare, fa da solo, ma non è che hai pasticciato interfaces?
<dersew> jester-  : condividendola con 3 dispo :D
<Flowz> Finalmente, sono sulla versione di prova di Ubuntu
<jester-> zick_: ti ho detto un'ora fa di postare nel pastebin cat /etc/network/interfaces
<zick_> jester: si in effetti ce l' avevo ed era pure aperto ce l' avevo avanti gli occhi
<jester-> Flowz: dovuto rifare la usb?
<jester-> zick_: manm non si era tolto da solo
<Flowz> Jester, nell-installazione completa ce il processo per salvare i file di win
<zick_> jester: eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/563102/
<Flowz> no non ho dovuto rifare, perdonatemi se scrivo cos= ma la tastiera e us e non so dove sono gli accenti
<zick_> jester: avevi ragione tu già c'era e comunque l' ho reinstallato poi ho capito che l' iconda con le due freccette che avevo avanti a me era prorpio network manager
<zick_> :(
<zick_> comunque il cat eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/563102/
<enzotib> è a posto
<dersew> jester- : mi sa che c'è un problema di fondo, ovvero in automatico appena attivo la connessione via eth0, il sistema la prende come predefinita e "cerca" la connessione internet li..di conseguenza nn trova nulla e nn va nulla..mi sono spiegato bene?
<jester-> zick_: ok va in preferenze/connessioni rerte
<jester-> dersew: per la key devi creare e fare la connessione
<jester-> poi la condividi
<zick_> jester; ok sono su connessioni rete
<jester-> dersew: curiosità che te ne fai di una condivisione da key avendo adsl
<dersew> jester-  : già sono connesso con la key
<jester-> zick_: cicca eth0 e poi modifica
<dersew> questa stessa connessione la devo riportare sull'altro pc via lan
<dersew> e cmq tiscali mi ha lasciato a piedi momentaneamente :)
<jester-> dersew: qllora liggi il wiki
<zick_> jester; ok ci sonoù
<jester-> zick_: enrtra un ipv4
<zick_> jester: ok
<zick_> jester: ho impostato shcp automatico in impostazioni ipv4
<jester-> zick_: metti dhcp solo indirizzi
<zick_> jester: ok
<jester-> zick_: in serve dns scrivi 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<zick_> jester: ok, e in domini di riceva devo mettere workgroup?
<jester-> zick_: no fai applica
<zick_> ok fatto
<zick_> jester: fatto
<jester-> zick_: chiudi
<jester-> zick_: fa vedere smb.conf
<zick_> jester: chiuso
<zick_> jester: eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/563009/
<jester-> zick_: in win hai workgroup o mshome
<jester-> zick_: amministrazione samba
<jester-> zick_: ci sei?
<zick_> jester: in win ho workgroup
<zick_> jester: devo aprire samba
<luca__> jester ho attaccato il cavo e quando dico di abilitare driver wireless dice Error: Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<jester-> zick_: devi aprire amministrazione/samba
<zick_> jester: vedo sempre lo stessa riga
<jester-> luca__: hai aperto qualcoasa che usa pat
<luca__> no
<jester-> zick_: vedi la printer
<luca__> jester no
<jester-> zick_: clicca sul + verde
<zick_> lester: si vedo sempre /var/lib/samba/printers
<zick_> jester: ok
<zick_> jester: fatto
<luca__> ho acceso il pc e ho fatto quello che mi hai detto l'unica cosa aperta era l'aggiornamento lingue
<jester-> zick_: epslora e vai a prendere Pubblici
<enzotib> luca__: appunto
<jester-> luca__: ti ha chiesto la pass?
<zick_> jester: fatto
<luca__> si
<luca__> jester si
<jester-> jester-: spunta visible e scrivibile
<zick_> jester: non me l' ha chiesta me l' aveva chiesta prima quando sono acceduto a samba
<jester-> luca__: chiudi il supporto lingue e rifai
<zick_> jester: fatto
<jester-> zick_:  spunta visible e scrivibile
<jester-> zick_: entra in accesso
<zick_> jester: fatto
<jester-> zick_: metti il bollino si consentire accesso a tutti
<zick_> jester: vedo nobody e zick che sarei io
<jester-> zick_: accesso a tutti, poi vedrai se vuoi user e pass
<jester-> zick_: fatto?
<zick_> jester: io vedo solo nobody e zick
<zick_> da spuntare ci sono solo queste due opzioni
<jester-> zick_: in basso lo vedi conentire accesso a tutti?
<zick_> jester: pardon
<zick_> era sotto
<zick_> non l avevo visto ok fatto
<jester-> eh anche la tipa di solito va sotto
<jester-> zick_: clicca ok
<zick_> jetser:fatto
<jester-> zick_: controlla se winzoz vede ubutu
<zick_> ok
<zick_> asp
<luca__> jester ha installato il driver aggiuntivo ma wirless non va lo stesso
<zick_> jester: purtroppo no
<enzotib> luca__: di nuovo iwconfig
<luca__> jester grazie
<zick_> jester: niente da fare :((
<jester-> zick_: la dovrebbe vedere, sudo service ssmb restart
<Flowz> Jester, manca solo l'ultima cosa e installo definitavemnte ubuntu anche su questo pc.
<Flowz> Non so come funziona il backu pcon Ubuntu
<zick_> jester: ssmb: unrecognized service
<enzotib> !backup | Flowz
<ubot-it> Flowz: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<zick_> jester: e neanche ssmb: unrecognized service e smb: unrecognized service
<Flowz> Un attimo.
<Flowz> C'è qualche altro metodo oltre il backup?
<Flowz> Siccome Ubuntu lo voglio mettere a disco intero, alcuni dati mi servono
<enzotib> Flowz: metodo di che?
<Flowz> Per portare i filezz da Win a Ubu
<enzotib> zick_: smbd
<zick_> jester: restart: Unknown instance:
<enzotib> Flowz: win e ubu su partizioni dello stesso pc o su pc diversi?
<zick_> jester: ho fatto start e mi ha restituito questo smbd start/running, process 22442
<Flowz> Stesso pc.
<zick_> jester: quindi il servizio è ok
<Flowz> Però non farò dual boot, ubuntu e basta. Quindi win andrà nel cestino
<enzotib> Flowz: allora devi primo spostare/backuppare i dati da qualche parte, e poi ripristinarli
<Flowz> Ok.
<Flowz> Quindi, faccio il backup su un cd dei file
<Flowz> poi inserisco quando ho ubuntu e ripristinO?
<jester-> zick_: firewall di winzoz
<jester-> la rete la deve vedere
<zick_> jester: l' ho disattivato
<zick_> jester: apposto
<zick_> jester: andava riavviato l' smbd
<zick_> jester: ora winzozz vede il mio pc
<zick_> jester: ora dovrei riuscire anche con smbclient
<zick_> jester: grazie mille
<zick_> jester: devo fare qualche modifica al file smb.conf?
<zick_> o faccio direttamente la prova con smbclient?
<zick_> jester: niente se faccio smbclient mi da sempre questo messaggio Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<zick_> :((((
<zick_> jester: ho provato ad accedere però mi dice che non ho i diritti per farlo questo da windows v.so ubuntu
<daniele9821> remix_tj: ci sei ancora? ho proavato a fare un usermod -G <gruppo> -u <utente> ma non fa nulla
<jester-> zick_: non toccare smb.conf
<remix_tj> uhm, usermod no
<remix_tj> adduser utente gruppo
<remix_tj> questo dovrebbe sicuramente funzionare
<jester-> zick_: eddai fatti un segnalibro in nautilus e lascia stare smbclient
<daniele9821> remix_tj: ci provo...
<daniele9821> remix_tj: useradd -G developers vivek
<daniele9821> remix_tj: dove vievek è lo user
<daniele9821> remix_tj: ok?
<remix_tj> no
<remix_tj> adduser vivek developers
<daniele9821> remix_tj: non funziona così..mi da la lista di opzioni
<remix_tj> ?
<zick_> jester: che devo fare?
<daniele9821> remix_tj: Usage: useradd [options] LOGIN
<daniele9821> Options:
<remix_tj> prova daniele9821 con adduser developers vivek
<jester-> zick_: nulla apri nautilus da user e sfoglia la rete
<daniele9821> remix_tj: idem
<remix_tj> uhm
<enzotib> daniele9821: hai notato la differenza tra useradd e adduser?
<remix_tj> ma se fai id utente ti tira fuori tutto?
<zick_> jester: vedo solo Rete Windows network:///
<daniele9821> remix_tj: sisi
<zick_> jester: comunque su windows se provo ad accedere alle cartelle di ubuntu non mi fa entrare in quanto mi dice che ho i diritti per accedere
<daniele9821> remix_tj: groups=20(games),80(admin),30(gopher),25(prova2)
<zick_> jester: comunque su windows se provo ad accedere alle cartelle di ubuntu non mi fa entrare in quanto mi dice che non ho i diritti per accedere
<jester-> zick_: se hai codiviso su winzoz vedrai la workgroup con dentro la condivisione
<jester-> zick_: e stoppa il firewalla su winzoz che ti blocca
<remix_tj> daniele9821: uhm, c'e' qualcosa che non mi quadra. I tuoi gruppi su ldap hanno id 20, 80,30, 25 ?
<zick_> jester: si vedo la workgroup ma non riesco ad accedere il firewall è stoppato
<daniele9821> remix_tj: si
<remix_tj> daniele9821: eh, i gid vanno in conflitto con quelli locali... i gruppi di ldap devono avere id differenti
<daniele9821> remix_tj: si si qeusto lo so...sto facendo solo delle prove......
<zick_> jester: non ci cresd
<daniele9821> remix_tj: quello che non mi quadra in quello che dici tu è: se l'utente fisicamente non esiste nella macchina come faccio ad aggiungerlo ad un gruppo?....
<zick_> jester: non ci cresd
<zick_> jester: non ci credo ho provato reinserire il firewall l' ho ridisattivato e ora non mi vede più ubuntu :((((((
<zick_> jester: win non vede più linux
<jester-> zick_: il problema è wincrost
<zick_> jester: che
<daniele9821> remix_tj: ci sei ancora?
<daniele9821> remix_tj: questo ha il mio stesso output http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/local-group-for-ldap-user-775862/
<zick_> jester: ora rivedo winzoz calcola che ho 3 pc due win e questo che è ubuntu, i due windows tra loro si accedono questo v.so i due no mi da sempre il maledetto errore con smbclient Connection to 192.168.1.102 failed (Error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL)
<jester-> zick_: eddai con sto smbclient
<zick_> jester: allora che devo fà?
<daniele9821> remix_tj: questo ha il mio stesso output http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/local-group-for-ldap-user-775862/
<daniele9821> remix_tj: non so se mi hai scritto prima ma non ricevevo più risposte...
<angieanni> ciao
<zick_> jester: allora che devo fà?
<zick_> jester: allora che devo fà?
<jester-> zick_: usi cartella home per sfogliare la rete
<zick_> jester: utilizzo la cartella home e poi clicclo su rete?
<jester-> zick_: yess
<Desty-Nova> Buona sera, stavo tentando di compilare vlc da sorgente, ma l'interfaccia mi appare in inglese, qualcuno sa se devo dare un parametro particolare per averla in italiano?
<zick_> jester: allora su rete ma trovo sempre Rete Windows Network:/// 0 byte
<jester-> Desty-Nova: interfaccia per compilare?
<angieanni> qualcuno sa come far funzionare vuze e gnunet ?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | angieanni
<ubot-it> angieanni: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<zick_> jester: allora su rete trovo sempre Rete Windows Network:/// 0 byte
<Desty-Nova> @jeaster mi sono spiegato male, il vlc compilato da me è in inglese io lo vorrei in italiano visto che i file.po ci sono :-)
<ubottu-it> Desty-Nova: Error: "jeaster" is not a valid command.
<enzotib> Desty-Nova: non è argomento di questo canale, chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Desty-Nova> enzotib: grazie, provvederò!
<angieanni> vezee gnunet non danno nessun risultato quando cerco qualcosa
<zick_> jester: allora su rete trovo sempre Rete Windows Network:/// 0 byte
<alnuvola> salve
<alnuvola> qualcuno conosce una free shell
<enzotib> alnuvola: blinkenshell, shellium, ed altre
<daniele9821> mi è scappato remix_tj :(
<zick_> jester: su rete trovo  Rete Windows Network:/// 0 byte
<Bravewolf> qualcuno uso il personal file sharing integrato gnome, bastato su apache e webdav
<Bravewolf> ?
<Bravewolf> avrei alcuni problemi sulla gestione degli accessi e delle porte
<enzotib> Bravewolf: l'ho usato una volta, ma non ricordo
<Bravewolf> enzotib: il problema principale è che cambia sempre la porta TCP
<Bravewolf> quindi ovviamente non son come scrivere le regole iptables
<Bravewolf> senza contare che non capisco perché la risorsa non venga annunciata correttamente via MDNS
<enzotib> Bravewolf: io per ssh da casa verso lavoro, ho uno script sul server in crontab che ogni ora vede l'indirizzo del dynamic dns del pc di casa e reimposta iptables per concedere l'accesso
<enzotib> probabilmente non è elegante, ma funziona
<Bravewolf> enzotib: sì, voglio fare un cosa così anch'io per ssh
<Bravewolf> enzotib: però qua il problema è più complicato, visto che potenzialmente ho più persone che si voglio collegare
<Bravewolf> e ovviamente se ci sono più persone loggate alla macchina è un casino
<Bravewolf> avrei voluto evitare samba
<Bravewolf> che non conosco e che dovrei studiare da zero
<go^> Bravewolf, curiosità..mi sono appena collegato, qual'è il tuo problema?
<Bravewolf> webdav da quanto ho visto sarebbe in teoria molto più semplice e comunque sufficiente
<Bravewolf> go^: Is there anyone using Personal File Sharing included Gnome, which in turn is based upon Apache and WebDAV? I have a couple of problem with access, TCP port, and MDNS announcement. In particolar Windows clients does not show the shared resource in Networks, Windows client does not support password authentication (even though the should be), and I don't know how to create an iptables rule if the TCP port always changes.
<Bravewolf> go^:  qualcuno uso il personal file sharing integrato gnome, bastato su apache e webdav
<Bravewolf>  ?
<Bravewolf>  avrei alcuni problemi sulla gestione degli accessi e delle porte
<go^> ah ok
<go^> avevo letto per metà e avevo inteso un'altra cosa
<magowiz> Ciao a tutti, da qualche tempo a questa parte ho problemi a sincronizzare con il mio account ubuntu one le note di tomboy, ho aperto a tal proposito questo bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/713757 , qualcuno sa dirmi cosa potrei provare?
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 713757 in ubuntu-sso-client "tomboy fails to sync notes : Synchronization failed with the following exception: String was not recognized as a valid DateTime." [Undecided,New]
<Conte> salute a tutti!!!
<Conte> ho un problema con l'installazione dei pacchetti su ubuntu
<enzotib> !chiedi | Conte
<ubot-it> Conte: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<stevr1it> sera, secondo voi perchè su un portatile con centrino non riesco ad installare ubuntu, arrivo alla schermata di scelta fra provarlo e installarlo e quando scelgo non va avanti::: non capisco
<enzotib> stevr1it: cioè resta lo schermo del menu e non puoi fare più niente?
<stevr1it> si, vedo una inconetta girare e non va avanti
<enzotib> stevr1it: cd? o usb?
<stevr1it> enzotib, cd, via usb non ci riesco ho una firmware un po vecchiotto
<enzotib> stevr1it: hai controllato l'md5 del cd?
<stevr1it> si ho prato dieversi cd e non solo ubuntu stesso problema
<stevr1it> provato
<enzotib> sarà mica rotto?
<stevr1it> no, mi pare vada bene,
<stevr1it> una volta sono riuscito a provare ubuntu ed andava, poi nulla,
<enzotib> che altre distro hai provato?
<stevr1it> provo a formattare l'ahrdisk esternamente? che dici?
<stevr1it> mephis
<stevr1it> ho pensato fosse la schda video ma mephis va anche con vesa
<Conte> vorrei installare xfce in una partizione su cui ho ubuntu server per poterlo usare conla gui. riesco a connettermi solo con una live. Tempo fa avevo trovato il comando da shell per fare ciò ma non lo ricordo.
<stevr1it> enzotib, volevo recupararlo per regalarlo, proverò con lubuntu magari più leggero... mah...
<zick_> jester: anche provando a fare la rubrica il risultato non camia non riesco a connettermi
<futuro> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> Conte: comando shell per fare cosa?
<futuro> c'è qualcuno esperto di ubuntu che mi possa dedicare due minuti per risolvere una questione?
<enzotib> !chiedi | futuro
<ubot-it> futuro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Conte> enzotib, per installare i pacchetti da live su una partizione ubuntu server
<enzotib> Conte: cioè vuoi avviare il pc da livecd e poi installare qualcosa sulla preesistente installazione di ubuntu server?
<Conte> esatto!
<enzotib> Conte: perché con ubuntu server non si avvia il pc?
<Conte> non riesco a connettermi per scaricare i pacchetti
<enzotib> Conte: ok, allora segui la procedura per il chroot, e poi ti dico
<enzotib> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<enzotib> Conte: se leggi il secondo link, puoi seguirlo fino al passo 4 compreso
<enzotib> Conte: una volta lì, abbandoni la procedura, e scrivi sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<futuro> allora, sto cercando di installare ubuntu 10,10 da giorni, Ho vista, attualmente, e ho scaricato la versione 32 bit perchè è quella che va bene per il mio hp pavillion. l'ho provata, m'è piaciuta, etc etc... vado ad installarlo da cd e che succede? mi resta imbambolato sulla schermata di preprazione dell'installazione. Ho provato con una versione precedente, la 10.04, sempre desktop e sempre 32bit e l'unico miglioramento è stato
<futuro> ferma imbambolata, senza bloccare il computer
<enzotib> futuro: da cd?
<futuro> si da cd
<zick_> regà ma pacman cosa fà?
<zick_> a cosa serve
<enzotib> è un gioco=
<enzotib> !info pacman
<ubot-it> pacman (source: pacman): Chase Monsters in a Labyrinth. In component universe, is optional. Version 10-17ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 28 kB, installed size 160 kB
<enzotib> futuro: il cd è buono? controllata l'md5sum? masterizzato a bassa velocità?
<futuro> il cd è sony, ne ho masterizzati già due della versione 10.10 e un'altro della versione 10.04
<futuro> masterizzati a 10x
<enzotib> futuro: può anche essere che ci siano problemi con la scheda video o con l'acpi, ma su questo non saprei aiutarti
<futuro> la scheda video è nvidia qualcosa
<enzotib> futuro: hai provato con una pendrive invece di un cd?
<futuro> può dipendere da questo?
<futuro> una pendrive quanto deve essere grande, in questo caso?
<enzotib> futuro: 1GB
<futuro> ne ho una da mezzo giga e basta... se uso un hard disk esterno dove sono caricate anche altre cose è un problema?
<Conte> enzotib, mi da groups: cannot find name for group ID 110
<Conte> groups: cannot find name for group ID 111
<Conte> groups: cannot find name for group ID 112
<enzotib> Conte: in che fase?
<enzotib> futuro: è un po' complicato con un hd esterno
<Conte> dopo chroot
<enzotib> Conte: appena fatto il chroot?
<Conte> si
<enzotib> Conte: ma riesci ad eseguire comandi? tipo ls
<Conte> affermativo
<enzotib> Conte: in rete ci va?
<Conte> da live si
<enzotib> Conte: dico dal terminale dove hai fatto il chroot
<Conte> dubbio: sto usando una live con kde. come ci vado in rete da terminale?
<enzotib> Conte: ping -c3 it.archive.ubuntu.com
<Conte> enzotib, ping: unknown host it.archive.ubuntu.com
<enzotib> Conte: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Conte> cat: /etc/resolv.conf: No such file or directory
<enzotib> bello
<enzotib> Conte: ma fuori dal chroot c'è la rete?
<Conte> aspetta, non ero in chroot, non mi era entrato
<enzotib> ok, la cosa è lunga, ed io ora devi andare, scusa
<enzotib> ti devo salutare Conte, ciao
<Conte> ok grazie lo stesso continuo con le mie prove!!! :)
<antonello> ciao
<antonello> a tutti
<simone-malluzzoo> ciao
<simone_gellooui> t
<simone_gellooui> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<simone-malluzzoo> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<simone-malluzzoo> come si scarica?
<simone-malluzzoo> ??
<antonello> ragazzi, scusate, sono nuovo e ho scaricato da poche ore questo programma xchat... come posso scaricare film, mp3 programmi eccetera???
<antonello> list
<antonello> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Peace-> hahaha
<K99Brain> minchia che terzetto di scaricatori
<Lenn> Ciao a tutti! Poco fa ho istallato Chrome su ubuntu, (Non chromium), ho provato a scaricare flash player ma ho combinato un casino, cosa devo fare per istallarlo correttamente e che funzioni?
<jester-> Lenn: chrome è un giochino non un browser e flash basta installarlo da repo
<jester-> Lenn: chromium-browser è quello giusto
<jester-> per flash è flashplugin-nonfree
<Lenn> L'ho scaricato dai repo, ma non mi funziona... Devo attivarlo con qualche comando?
<jester-> Lenn: fatto sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<Lenn> Ok, non ti avevo capito, ora ho fatto
<jester-> Lenn: dai un po sto comando dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> incolla la risposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Lenn
<ubot-it> Lenn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Lenn> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563186/
<jester-> Lenn: ok prova su youtube
<Lenn> jester-: È preciso grazie di tutto :()
<jester-> ok
<elv> ciao qualcuno sa spiegarmi come copiare pacchetti dall'archivo primario di ubuntu su un ppa. ho visto lacuni pacchetti con la dicitura Copied from ubuntu natty in Primary Archive for Ubuntu
<elv> tipo questo https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/guiodic-testing/+sourcepub/1485246/+listing-archive-extra
<elv> come si fa?
<elv> grazie
<elv> nessuno sa come si faccia?
<enzotib> elv: magari chiedi in #ubuntu-it-dev
<michi_> salve
<giulio> salve a tutti! Non riesco a salvare con vlc i  filmati delle lezioni dal sito di consorzionettuno.... Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> giulio, dal menù visualizza metti la spunta su controlli avanzati e poi registri
<newlife> ciao jester- :D
<giulio> si, li c'ero arrivato, quindi devo lasciare scorrere il filmato col tasto rec pigiato?
<Carlin0> si te lo salva nella home
<Carlin0> giulio, altra opzione , metti in pausa e quando il filmato è stato scaricato per intero lo prendi da /tmp
<giulio> secondo me non sono filmati normali
<Carnilmo> Buona sera
<giulio> sono fatti in flv con real player
<giulio> provateci voi pls mms://83.221.120.201/streaming//video/5eefbc8b-0948-4faa-9e85-b4aff5e790b7/Lez001.asf
<alnuvola> buonasera
<giulio> vi funziona facendo rec?
<giulio> a me non funziona manco con converti/salva
<giulio> e ho provato diverse conversioni... forse usano qualche protezione?
<giulio> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Panaclerio_> Ho installato ubuntu su due compaq, ma su questo sembra meno performante,
<giulio> sarà colpa del compaq
<Panaclerio_> dall'applett che monitora la cpu, sembra funzionare solo un processore dei due
<giulio> asd
<cesare> ciao a tutti...qualcuno sa darmi un opinione sul S.O. suse?
<cesare> ....volevo acquistare un portatile hp....che ha installato suse....volevo sapere...se è valido come S.O. o se passando a ubuntu c'è il rischio di non veder funzionare tutti i dispositivi....il notebook è un HP 620 - WT259EA
<cesare> ...qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<yankee> si può fare in modo che ubuntu accenda il pc ad una determinata ora e faccia partire una determinata canzone? cioè usarlo come sveglia
<cesare> qualcuno conosce SUSE...e sa darmi un opinione?
 * A|\|DR34 Sera...
#ubuntu-it 2011-02-06
<snake_> salve
<kheer> Ciao a TuTtI su #ubuntu-it da kheer
<kheer> ragazzi
<kheer> datemi una mano
<snake_> a fare?
<kheer> perchè nel campo time alcuni risultati hanno come separatore il "." e altri il ":"?
<kheer> http://nopaste.voric.com/paste.php?f=r9hvwc
<kheer> sapete aiutarmi?
<sopra> ciao a tutti
<sopra> ragazze ????
<sopra> ragazze di cagliari??
<sopra>  ragazze di capoterra ???
<snake_> sono sempre io spora
<OverMe> oh hi
<aspitec> salve non riesco a passare dalla 10.4 alla 10.10
<aspitec> ho questo errore http://imagebin.org/136348
<OverMe> prova da terminale con sudo do-release-upgrade
<aspitec> ok
<aspitec> mi da lo stesso errore che avevo in ambiente grafico :-(
<aspitec> OverMe,
<OverMe> uguale uguale?
<OverMe> metti tutto sul pastebin
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aspitec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563265/
<OverMe> aspitec, li hai fatti tutti gli aggiornamenti?
<aspitec> sisi
<aspitec> e pure riavviato
<aspitec> OverMe,
<OverMe> fammi vedere il file /etc/apt/sources.list
<aspitec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563272/
<OverMe> perché hai i repo partner di karmic?
<FrigoVuoto> ciao raga
<aspitec> ho installato da un live cd 9.04
<OverMe> eai
<FrigoVuoto> qualcuno di voi conosce un programma per ubuntu meglio di espeak(lettore vocale di testo)
<OverMe> aspitec, vai in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ e dimmi che file ci sono
<aspitec> 20110204-0047  20110204-1141  20110206-0334  lspci.txt  system_state.tar.gz
<aspitec> 20110204-1136  20110206-0322  apt.log        main.log
<OverMe> aspitec, fammi vedere apt.log
<aspitec> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563275/
<OverMe> che scheda video hai?
<aspitec> ati hd4570
<aspitec> ma non ho neancora installato catalist
<OverMe> aspitec, proviamo a fare cosi
<OverMe> sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau xserver-xorg-video-nv
<OverMe> quando hai finito riprova con sudo do-release-upgrade
<aspitec> ok ora va, deve scaricare 600e passa mb
<aspitec> grazieee
<OverMe> :)
<aspitec> ma come mai non andava prima??
<OverMe> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau andava in conflitto con il mondo intero
<OverMe> dato che hai una ati te ne fai di niente
<OverMe> quindi l'abbiamo potata
<aspitec> ahhh
<ubuntu> quali sono i pacchetti che devo installare per vedere dvd divx e tutti gli altri formati?
<ubuntu> aiutatemi per favore!
<OverMe> inizia installando ubuntu-restricted-extras
<OverMe> e sei già a buon punto
<ubuntu> overme con questo legge i dvd divx?
<OverMe> dvd e divx son cose diverse
<OverMe> btw se non bastasse, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari
<ubuntu> legge dvd e divx?
<ubuntu> ok grazie mille
<ubuntu> come faccio a sapere se il mio processore e 32 bit o 63 bit?
<OverMe> cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<alnuvola> buongiorno
<alnuvola> qualcuno mi può aiutare con psybnc
<onebitxajax> ciao a atutti
<onebitxajax> mi serve stra mega aiuto
<onebitxajax> non mi legge bene xorg.conf
<onebitxajax> al riavvio mi ha dato risoluzione~x 640x480
<onebitxajax> e non posso cambiarla
<onebitxajax> cosa posso fare??
<onebitxajax> 2 giorni fa avevo provato con jester ma non abbiamo potuto rislvere perche dopo sono andato via
<onebitxajax> come posso mettere i driver open?
<alnuvola> ti fa installare i driver propietari
<Matt_911> ciao Aizram :)
<Matt_911> Aizram: ma scrivi barzellette per bastardidentro?
<Aizram> ciao Matt_911
<Aizram> Matt_91, così a occhio sei in supporto
<Matt_91> ops
<alnuvola> scusate qualcuno può spiegarmi come sfruttare le funzionalità di una shell remota
<tasx> ciao a tutti!!
<fati> ciao
<tasx> avrei bisogno di una mano, utilizzo una chiavetta Olivetti 145 per collegarmi ad internet e devo dire che funziona tutto bene ed in automatico, tuttavia me la riconosce solo dopo 1/2 minuti..... si può velocizzare la cosa??
<fati> avrei bisogno  riguarda doppio click che non mi apre cartelle
<Aizram> tasx parti con la chiavetta inserita?
<tasx> Aizram, no
<tasx> la inserisco appena è pronto
<Aizram> prova a partire con la chiavetta inserita altrimenti fai eject sullo storage che ti appare sul desktop
<fati> allora
<fati> niente
<fati> ????
<Ab3L> fati, problema ?
<tasx> Aizram, ma non mi appare nessun storage sul desktop
<Ab3L> tasx: hai usato la chiavetta su un sistema windows?
<tasx> Ab3L, si si
<Ab3L> per caso l'hai tolta senza cliccare sull'icona "rimozione hardware sicuro"?
<fati> quando clico due volte sopra la cartella nn lo ape,lo devo aprire clikare con destro e poi schliere
<tasx> Ab3L, sinceramente non credo, clicco disconnetti e poi la rimuovo
<fati> abl3 mi segui
<Ab3L> fati: sì, ma non ho soluzione immediata.
<fati> quando mi fai sapere?
<Ab3L> tasx: hai provato a fare come ha detto Aizram? ripartire con la chiavetta innestata? oppure prova a rimetterla in windows e a rismontarla di nuovo da lì. magari l'ultima volta non aveva funzionato bene.
<tasx> Ab3L, ma la chiavetta funziona bene, tuttavia viene riconosciuta dopo un po'
<Ab3L> mmmh...
<panigada> per scompattare un archivio .rar, cosa devo usare?
<alnuvola> dove la cartella per inserire gli script gnome
<Ab3L> panigada: unrar
<panigada> lo trovo nel softaware centre?
<Ab3L> panigada: sì
<panigada> Ab3L, sicuro, ho provato a digitare unrar ma non me lo trova
<Ab3L> alnuvola: dovrebbe essere nella cartella della home, in /gnome2/nautilus-script
<alnuvola> ok grazie
<panigada> forse anche 7zip dovrebbe andar bene, o no?
<panigada> mi pare che digerisca anche i .rar
<panigada> Ab3L, trovato, grazie
<Ab3L> panigada: prova ad aprire un terminale
<Ab3L> panigada: ok. trovato unrar?
<panigada> si, installato ma non lo trovo, dove me l'avrà messo?
<Ab3L> panigada: è nel gestore di archivi. ora puoi decomprimere i rar
<panigada> ah ok, pensavo fosse un software a se
<panigada> fantastico, funziona!
<Ab3L> bene
<Ab3L> panigada: giusto una cosa. mi pare però di ricordare, che se il rar ha bisogno di una password, la devi inserire prima di decomprimerlo. altrimenti non riesci e la pass non ti viene manco chiesta.
<panigada> Ab3L, grazie
<Conte_sty> buongiorno enzotib :sono sempre quello di ieri sera... pensavo: riesco dal server (testuale) a scaricare i pacchetti di una live?
<ceon1> buongiorno
<cesare> ciao a tutti...qualcuno sa aiutarmi ad installare jdownloader...?
<cesare> ho ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<Ab3L> raga, dopo l'aggiornamento di openoffice di questa settimana, non mi si vedono più le icone nei menù. ho solo il testo. sapete come si fa a reintrodurle?
<onebitxajax> ciao a tutti
<onebitxajax> qualcuno mi puo aiutare per installare i driver vesa
<onebitxajax> quelli propietari non funzionano
<onebitxajax> !help video
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'help video'
<onebitxajax> !help
<ubot-it> http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<onebitxajax> !help vesa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'help vesa'
<onebitxajax> !help nvidia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'help nvidia'
<onebitxajax> !help help
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'help help'
<onebitxajax> ubot-it
 * mlazzari2 is back (gone 00:04:15)
<onebitxajax> mi sento come la bollicina della pubblicita
<onebitxajax> :(
 * mlazzari2 is away: lasciatemi un messaggio in query 
<onebitxajax> ho visto sul forum che anche altri hanno problemi con nvidia 173
<Ab3L> qual è il comando apt-get per reinstallare interamente un pacchetto?
<jester-> onebitxajax: su un fisso con fx520 funza ottimamente
<onebitxajax> alnuvola: Ab3L A|\|DR34 a7x attempt [anubi] Bytec0d3 Claudinux cesare dinodinis ErVito eerie e4r enzotib EvolutionCrazy [Enrico] firez FloodBotIt2 fleurtherock firez go^ giulio He4dShOt jester- lollo64it LjL-Temp locobot_1 MoL0ToV mcstevens MarkDJer marco69 mlazzari2 Neuromancer_ Otacon22 pa Peace- PaoloRotolo popey remix_tj RazORwinS ryuujin sanova seawolf ubot-it ubuntu ubuntulog ustatbot-it white_sheep weltall
<enzotib> Ab3L: sudo apt-get --reinstall install $pkg
<weltall> c'era bisogno?
<enzotib> onebitxajax: sei impazzito!?
<onebitxajax> ciao jester-
<onebitxajax> :D no
<enzotib> onebitxajax: non lo fare più
<weltall> è ora di aggiornarla quella scheda video cmq
<onebitxajax> enzotib: OK :((
<Neuromancer_> ottimo lavoro onebitxajax
<onebitxajax> grazie
<onebitxajax> ora ho svegliato il canale finalmente
<jester-> onebitxajax: a patto di non usare il .run dal sito
<jester-> che ti smincia xorg
<onebitxajax> quando uno e' disperato e' disperato
<onebitxajax> sono 3 giorni che smanetto e non trovo niente e sono stufo di memorizzarmi a mente i comandi e pasare da tty0 a rtty4
<jester-> onebitxajax: con euri 20 gli compri un serie 8000
<onebitxajax> datemi una mano
<onebitxajax> jester-: se fosse per me ci metterei pure 200
<onebitxajax> ho formatttato e reinstallato tutto da zero
<jester-> onebitxajax: se non hai usato il .run ildriver 173 da repo punza ottimo
<jester-> onebitxajax: hai messo il driver da gestore?
<onebitxajax> dopo 2-3 riavvi mi torna il probelma della risoluzione 640x480
<onebitxajax> si
<Ab3L> jester-: mi dice "La reinstallazione di openoffice.org-style-human non è possibile, non può essere scaricato." può essere che non esiste più il pacchetto? dovrebbe essere quello di default.
<jester-> onebitxajax: reinstalla il drivere  dkms
<Ab3L> jester-: scusa. era per enzotib...  mi dice "La reinstallazione di openoffice.org-style-human non è possibile, non può essere scaricato." può essere che non esiste più il pacchetto? dovrebbe essere quello di default.
<onebitxajax> 173 o seguito la guida del sito, ho messo i rebo ubuntu-x-swat o ritolto tutto, ho messo vesa ho non so cosa ho fatto
<jester-> Ab3L: hai oo di serie o taroccato
<Ab3L> jester-: di serie
<jester-> onebitxajax: ecco il perchè
<jester-> Ab3L:  sa di server repo non aggiornato
<onebitxajax> jester-: mettendo gli ufficiali dopo 2-3 riavvia mi si blocca tutto
<jester-> onebitxajax: il vizio di ricorrere e roba farlocca
<Ab3L> jester-: si è aggiornato questa settimana...
<onebitxajax> jester-: ho seguito le guide ufficiali e nn funzionava niente
<onebitxajax> jester-: sono passato alle guide farlocche :(
<jester-> onebitxajax: non si blocca niente, devi solo aggiornare con dist-upgrade e installare il driver da gestroe
<Ab3L> vabbeh, provo ad installare un altro stile. .... crystal (mi piace come nome)
<onebitxajax> jester-: eco questa e' nuova
<jester-> onebitxajax: ma che guide uffuciali, fai da driver aggiuntivi
<onebitxajax> jester-: ora precisamente che devo fare, formatto e ricomincio da zero?
<jester-> direi di si
<onebitxajax> :((((((((((((((((
<onebitxajax> uffa
<jester-> poi aggiorni e indalli da gestore
<onebitxajax> scusami una domanda stupida
<jester-> installi*
<attempt> onebitxajax solo una guida devi seguire. quella del wiki di ubuntu. e comunque per mettere il dirver basta attivarlo da driver hardware. quello che consiglia. e basta.
<Ab3L> crystal va. ora mi devo solo abituare alle nuove icone... vabbeh. diciamo problema "risolto".
<jester-> Ab3L: OO a confronti di msoofice è semplicemente un ciospo come look
<onebitxajax> attempt: L?HO FATTO!!!!!!! dopo 3 riavvii mi mettere risoluzione 640x480 FISSA!!!!
<attempt> oppure metti il 173 da synaptic. e lo togli di li se hai bisogno. e comunque usi solo i driver li presenti.
<attempt> oppure usi gli open
<onebitxajax> ualche giorno fa con jester abbiamo perso 3 ore per sistemare ma non ce verso
<jester-> onebitxajax: se succde reinstalli il  --reinstall nvidia-173 dkms e torna a posto
<attempt> niente 3d. se vuoi 3d pc decente e scheda video decente.
<onebitxajax> aspetta provo
<jester-> attempt: ho un fisso con la sua stessa scheda e funza senza nessun problema
<jester-> 3d compreso
<jester-> che non uso
<attempt> e allora :)
<onebitxajax> non so
<onebitxajax> boh mi viene da piangere guarda
<onebitxajax> nella guida ufficiale ho notato che dice di rimuovere i driver neovue ma qui vedo che ci sono
<Ab3L> jester-: è che le icone pigliano meno spazio del testo. tutto qua. per quello le preferisco.
<onebitxajax> prima di formattare provo a smanettare
<jester-> onebitxajax: eddai con la guida ufficiale
<onebitxajax> jester-: non va bene?
<jester-> onebitxajax: sarà vecchia di almeno 2 anni
<jester-> onebitxajax: e 7 fai da gestore e stop
<onebitxajax> jester-: allora che guida devo seguire? :(((
<jester-> onebitxajax: nessuna
<onebitxajax> aaaaaaaaaaaaah
<onebitxajax> ok
<onebitxajax> jester-: ho una cosa strana in xorg.conf
<onebitxajax> metdamodes "nvidea-auto-select @ 1640x1480 +0+0"
<onebitxajax> che significa?
<jester-> onebitxajax: telachì la guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<jester-> onebitxajax: che hai usato un repo di m
<onebitxajax> jester-: e che cacchio ne sono, quando uno e' disperato ..... =.=!
<onebitxajax> formatto
<attempt> e' la risoluzione che ha selezionato per il monitor
<jester-> ti conviene
<onebitxajax> ma so gia che appena riavvio 3-4 volte mi torna il problema ... sigh :((
<jester-> reinstalla e fai http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<attempt> parte dal pixer 0,0
<attempt> pixel
<attempt> ovvero il primo monitor gestito in posizione assoluta.
<onebitxajax> ma non so perche sto notato che mi succede dopo che installo apache ... ma mi sembra impossibilissimo
<onebitxajax> puo essere che e' per cavo del monitor che si stacca spess?
<jester-> onebitxajax: e 7 se fa il pirla reinstalli il driver e dkms
<attempt> se lo trova staccato al riavvio ti schiaffa in bassa risoluzione. e' possibile.
<jester-> onebitxajax: mi sa che hai il cavo a puttane
<onebitxajax> scusa se metto cavo buono ...
<jester-> onebitxajax: di solito qualsiasi cavo ha le viti di fissaggio
<jester-> vanno girate in senso orario
<onebitxajax> si ma e' una lunga lunga storia perche ho mio brother che me lo stacca e lo prende =:=!
<attempt> che se ne fa'.
<jester-> stringile con la pinza e nascondila
<onebitxajax> si capische che sono uno sfigato di quelli madornali no?
<jester-> o prendi il bro per un orecchio e sgrullalo un po
<onebitxajax> no prende tutto il monitor non posso nasconderlo ditero al cuscino :)
<onebitxajax> va beh provo sta cosa
<attempt> prendi un lcd nuovo.
<attempt> solo per te.
<onebitxajax> ho un'altro cavo lo metto lo lego bene riavvio
<jester-> onebitxajax: avete un monitor in due? mica è la tipa che na lavada na sugada..........
<onebitxajax> nono lo prende perche lo deve portare in giro per lavoro
<onebitxajax> io metto il catodico qualche volta
<onebitxajax> insomma sembra questo il problema piu o meno
<onebitxajax> vediamo provo faccio un po di test smanetto
<onebitxajax> poi formatto e ci vediamo tra qualche giorno
<onebitxajax> un saluto a jester- e attempt  :)
<onebitxajax> ciao
<jester-> onebitxajax: madu quache giorno?
<vr65> ciao a tutti ho un problema a vedere siti rai ho installato monnligth 3 ma sia con chrome che con firefox si bloccano (firefox crasha e chrome dice non prte applet)
<zenigada> ho un problema con Wiithon, l'ho installato ma non parte
<zenigada> cosa sbaglio?
<ubuntu> come si chiama il pacchetto da installare per virtual box?
<FrigoVuoto> ciao
<FrigoVuoto> avrei bisogno di una lettore tipo loquendo su ubuntu ....per creare degli mp3 con un audio un pò chiaro e pulito da inserire nel mio blog
<Peace-> E che centra con ubuntu?
<Peace-> ubuntu: cambia nome va...
<Peace-> ubuntu: cercalo in synaptic
<Peace-> !virtualbox | ubuntu
<ubot-it> ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<jester-> ubuntu segui versione con restrizioni di licenza http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione
<jester-> che la ose è una ciofeca
<ubuntu> fatto grazie a tutti un'ultima cosa come posso fare per sapere con ubuntu se il pc e' 32 o 64 bit?
<jester-> ubuntu getconf LONG_BIT
<ubuntu> è un comando?
<jester-> yess
<vr65> ciao a tutti ho un problema a vedere siti rai ho installato monnligth 3 ma sia con chrome che con firefox si bloccano (firefox crasha e chrome dice non prte applet)
<go^> jester-, così ti mostra l'architettura dell'os installato ?
<jester-> i bitti
<jester-> vr65: installato come
<go^> si ma l'architettura del pc o dell'os installato? in questo senso :P
<ubuntu> FATTO GRAZIE
<jester-> go^: se dai il comando vedi
<go^> sisi ho visto
<go^> ma non so se da i bit del pc o dell'os installato :P qst mi chiedevo
<go^> non imp..giusto curiosit
<jester-> se l'os è a 32 o a 64
<go^> okk
<vr65> jester parli moonligth? sia dal sito ufficiale sia provato ad inserire tramite applet firefox
<vr65> jester: parli moonligth? sia dal sito ufficiale sia provato ad inserire tramite applet firefox
<jester-> vr65: funza bene quello da sito
<jester-> vr65: lo scarichi e lo apri con ff
<vr65> jester-: ce l'ho non capisco proprio cosa sia successo funzionava la settimana scorsa
<jester-> vr65: rinomina la cartella .mozilla
<vr65> jester-: vero!! non ci avevo pensato! ora provo più tardi ti farò sapere grazie intanto
<Panaclerio_> Cosa posso utilizzare su ubuntu per lavorare su database salvato in formato .sql.?
<vr65> jester-: fatto ma ora se apro firefox e cerco componenti aggiuntivi mi crasha immediatamente...e mi da un log di errorese vuoi lo posto con paste bin (ma dammi il collegamento...è il secondo giorno che uso xchat
<jester-> vr65: firefox di serie?
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vr65>  jester-: no firefox con sopra scitto ubuntu...prima era solo firefox
<jester-> vr65: ???
<ubuntu> su virtual box il mouse e la tastiera funzionano normalmente o ce da installare qualcosa?
<jester-> ubuntu devi installare le guest adition
<vr65> jester-: lascia perdere ho scritto na stupidaggine:)....comunque quando apro componenti crasha...confermo
<ubuntu> si chiama cosi il pacchetto?
<jester-> ubuntu lo fai da vbox, guarda nei menu
<jester-> vr65: prova a riavviare
<vr65> jester-: ok,
<fourier> ciao atutti
<fourier> sentite
<fourier> ma ho provato a fare un link simbolico a un programma con ln -s nomefile destinazione/nomefile
<fourier> ma quando lo faccio partire mi da
<fourier> ln: accesso a "/usr/bin/prog": Troppi livelli di collegamenti simbolici
<fourier> nessuno?
<HoldenC> fourier: hmm... hai sbagliato il comando forse
<fourier> e quale sarebbe ?
<HoldenC> fourier: scrivi qui il comando che hai lanciato
<fourier> ln -s nomefile destinazione/nomefile
<HoldenC> cosa ti da   ls -l destinazione/nomefile  ?
<fourier> scusa il caps
<fourier> scusa sTAVO PROVANDO CON UNLINK
<fourier> ora dopo l unlink mi da
<fourier> cmq
<vr65> jester-:niente da fare... da sempre log di errore che dici se disinstallo firefox e poi lo reinstallo
<fourier> prog -> /usr/local/sorgente/file  in rosso
<HoldenC> fourier: ma il file di partenza è un file normale, un link simbolico, un hard link?
<fourier> però se provo a renderlo eseguibile mi dà chmod: impossibile operare sul collegamento simbolico con obiettivo non esistente "prog"
<ubuntu> jester li ho scaricati i quest addition pero come apro la cartella si chiude di nuovo?
<fourier> è un eseguibile
<HoldenC> "con obiettivo non esistente"
<HoldenC> controlla bene
<fourier> però mi dice che punta giusto
<fourier> con ls -l
<fourier> ho capito
<fourier> xD
<fourier> aspe
<fourier> mi sa che dopo l unlink
<alnuvola> ragazzi mi sono appena registrato a shellmix.com ... ma effettivamente cosa posso fare con una shell
<fourier> ho cancellato il sorgente per sbaglio :S
<Panaclerio_> Cosa posso utilizzare su ubuntu per lavorare su database salvato in formato .sql.?
<Synaptic> buongiorno
<seawolf> Panaclerio sqlitebrowser anche se è abbastanza antico :D
<alnuvola> ragazzi dove trovo una buona guida per irssi
<alnuvola> quit
<Synaptic> !irssi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/Irssi
<brazza> ciao a tutti
<brazza> problema : ho seguito la guida wiki-ubuntu per la navigazione anonima con Privoxy e Tor
<brazza> ora quando avvio Firefox e abilito Tor mi compare l'errore "Forwarding failure  Privoxy was unable to socks4a-forward your request http://www.google.it/ through 127.0.0.1: connect_to failed: see logfile for details"
<brazza> consigli? grazie
<jester-> brazza: non usare tor
<brazza> jester: mi pareva fosse consigliato in diversi siti. tu cosa mi suggeriresti?
<jester-> brazza: lo sai che un proxy è un buon sistema pre farsi guardare gli affari propri dal server?
<brazza> jester: e allora cosa mi consiglieresti?
<jester-> le uni e grosse ditte i proxy usano per monitorarti e guardarti pure dentro al pc
<brazza> jester: io ho seguito la guida wiki-ubuntu, credo fosse affidabile
<jester-> brazza: il server sarà down, se vuoi un proxy serio devi cacciare la credit
<brazza> jester: ovvero?
<brazza> jester: tu cosa mi consiglieresti per una navigazione 100% anonima con ip nascosto?
<jester-> brazza: ovvero per un servizio decente devi pagare
<Guest81366> ciao
<Guest81366> a tutti
<Guest81366> jester
<Guest81366> ho fatto nu macello
<Guest81366> mki e' successa una cosa stranissima ho avviato Ophcrack da pennetta, poi si blocca spengo tutto riavvio, e che succede non mi vede piu' la scheda di rete
<Guest81366> oddio mio
<jester-> Ophcrack???
<vr65> jester-: niente da fare con firefox
<onebitxajax> ciao a tutti
<onebitxajax> jester-: ho formattato e sono pronto
<onebitxajax> faccio prima update poi dist-update o direttamente dist-update?
<luca__> buon pomeriggio ho un problema  con ubuntu 10.10 dopo aver effettuato gli ultimi aggiornamente una settimana fa
<onebitxajax> attempt: MI DARESTI UNA MANO?
<onebitxajax> a eccolo jester-
 * realnot hi guys
<FiNKu> luca__: buin pomeriggio a te, mi poi dire l tuo problema?
<onebitxajax> sono con ubuntu 10.10 appena installata faccio dist-upgrade o upgrade?
<luca__> da quando ho fatto gli ultimi aggiornamenti una settimana fa il pc crasha in continuazione e in più mi da problemi con le reti internet tra cui una da pc a pc
<jester-> onebitxajax: dist
<onebitxajax> jester-: weee
<onebitxajax> jester-: ok procedo
<FiNKu> onebitxajax: non ci sono versione piu recenti al momento per potere fare dist-upgrade
<onebitxajax> FiNKu: a me da 380 MB da scaricare
<jester-> onebitxajax: fai e riavvia
<onebitxajax> jester-: non ho scaricato ne installato nessun driver
<FiNKu> onebitxajax: dist-upgrade e normalmente usato per aggiornare da una versione al altra
<onebitxajax> jester-: sono da zero e questa volta voglio fare le cose per bene
<jester-> onebitxajax: comincia a fare l'ugrade
<luca__> FiNKu:a quando ho fatto gli ultimi aggiornamenti una settimana fa il pc crasha in continuazione e in più mi da problemi con le reti internet tra cui una da pc a pc
<onebitxajax> si si sta scaricando
<onebitxajax> jester-: ho fatto sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> luca__: hai repo esterni?
<FiNKu> luca__: hai visto se ci sono problemi nel tuo /var/log/messages?
<jester-> onebitxajax: prima però sempre update
<onebitxajax> jester-: si si aggiornato
<luca__> FiNKu: mi scrivi il comando che sono poco pratico?
<FiNKu> vai sul terminal e poi scrivi less -S /var/log/messages
<luca__> FiNKu: mi è uscito questo:Feb  6 09:31:59 luca-Aspire-5741G rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="4.2.0" x-pid="1073" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightw
<luca__> Feb  6 09:33:25 luca-Aspire-5741G kernel: [ 1910.480209] #
<luca__> Feb  6 09:33:30 luca-Aspire-5741G kernel: [ 1915.161875] ===>rt_ioctl_giwscan. 29(29) BSS returned, data->length = 5102
<luca__> Feb  6 09:34:54 luca-Aspire-5741G kernel: [ 1999.069143] #
<FloodBotIt2> luca__: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<luca__> Feb  6 09:34:54 luca-Aspire-5741G kernel: [ 1999.968802] #
<onebitxajax> jester-: ce un modo per aumentare la velocita di scaricamento qui e' 100kb , non si puo aumentare i half-open connection con apt-get?
<onebitxajax> di apt-get
<jester-> onebitxajax: se il server manda piano piano prendi
<onebitxajax> ah ok
<jester-> onebitxajax: e pure se la banda è poca la papera non galleggia
<onebitxajax> nono perche tocco limiti di 900Kb
<onebitxajax> per questo chiedevo
<jester-> metti un server it
<onebitxajax> E' VERO!! mi sta scaricando da http://va.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<onebitxajax> ma che cavolo sta facendo!!!
<onebitxajax> jester-: cancello tutti pacchetti scaricati e ricomincio?
<jester-> no no ipacchi lasciali
<onebitxajax> ho bloccato scaricamento,  rinomino il source.list?
<onebitxajax> jester-: mi mette nel vaticano LOLLISSIMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :D
<jester-> onebitxajax: usa sorgenti softawre
<jester-> non paicoccare il source a mano
<go^> onebitxajax, quanti mbit è la tua connessione?
<go^> lol il repo del vaticano ahuahau
<onebitxajax> jester-: se adesso metto ita e poi continuo scaricamento non succedono casini?
<onebitxajax> penso 4
<jester-> onebitxajax: altri/italia/garr
<jester-> per esempio
<onebitxajax> ce scritto server for italy
<go^> 4mbit? non può andare a 900kb/sec
<jester-> quello el va pian
<jester-> onebitxajax: clicca e chevi anche altri server
<jester-> che vedi*
<go^> 900kb/sec sono circa 8mbit
<go^> magari hai una 10mbit lol
<onebitxajax> jester-: se vado su other server trovo mirror.garr.it giano ictvalle...
<jester-> yess
<onebitxajax> go^: si infatti ho sbagliato calcolo
<zeitgeist> Ciao
<onebitxajax> jester-: scelgo uno di loro e basta giusto?
<jester-> onebitxajax: prova il garr
<zeitgeist> qualcuno mi può aiutare'
<jester-> !qualcuno | zeitgeist
<onebitxajax> jester-: se adesso ricomincio il download dei restanti pacchetti da garr nn succedono casini dopo?
<ubot-it> zeitgeist: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> onebitxajax: update e dist-upgrade
<jester-> i pacchetti che ha scaricato sono buoni
<onebitxajax> protocol http ok?
<zeitgeist> ho installato ubuntu in dual boot e ora vorrei far avviare window ma non so come fare, grazieù
<jester-> zeitgeist: lo vorresti mettere a default?
<jester-> zeitgeist: lo vedi il menu con gli o al boot?
<zeitgeist> quando accendo il pc vedo anche windows xp ma non si avvia
<jester-> zeitgeist: apri un terminale
<jester-> zeitgeist: sudo update-grub   sempre che installando non hai sminchiato xp
<zeitgeist> quando l'ho installato (ubuntu) da cd ho separato l'hd con l'opzione installa accanto a sistemi operativi
<jester-> zeitgeist: dai quel comando e prova a riavviare
<zeitgeist> ma da dove devo darel quel comando?
<jester-> zeitgeist:  nel terminale
<jester-> !terminale | zeitgeist
<ubot-it> zeitgeist: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<zeitgeist> scusa la mia ignoranza da quale terminale?
<jester-> !terminale | zeitgeist
<zeitgeist> ok
<zeitgeist> adesso provo
<davyde> ho un pc portatile e mi serve installarci il pacchetto wicd per farlo andare in internet e non ho piu cavi eterneth come si fa?
<zeitgeist> ho scritto il comando
<zeitgeist> ho scritto il comando
<K99Brain> !terminale
<ubot-it> Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<zeitgeist> jester, ho scritto quel comando da terminale ora?
<K99Brain> davyde, il network manager non va bene?
<onebitxajax> zeitgeist: riavvia il sistema, ha detto cosi prima
<zeitgeist> chiudo il terminale e riavvio il pc?
<onebitxajax> si
<onebitxajax> e incrocia le dita :D
<zeitgeist> ok
<zeitgeist> ho riavviato
<zeitgeist> jester?
<onebitxajax> al riavvio non hai trovato la schermata che ti fa scelere ubuntu o windows?
<zeitgeist> ho trovto da gnu grub ubuntu, e altre righe e per ulitma quella di windows
<onebitxajax> zeitgeist: tipo questa immagine http://tipsfromgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/GRUB.jpg
<zeitgeist> si
<zeitgeist> cosi
<jester-> zeitgeist: parte xp o no
<zeitgeist> no
<onebitxajax> ah allora sei apposto quando sei su quella schermata premi freccia in giu fino ad arrivare a windows poi premi invio
<zeitgeist> si ma non parte
<onebitxajax> ah
<jester-> zeitgeist: terminale: sudo fdsik -l e incolla nel pastebina
<jester-> !paste | zeitgeist
<ubot-it> zeitgeist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<zeitgeist> mi dice: command not found
<jester-> zeitgeist: scrivi bene sudo fdisk -l
<jester-> -elle
<zeitgeist> ok ora appare un sacco di roba
<Ronalsodinho> buon pomeriggio :)
<zeitgeist> copio incollo in pastebin?
<jester-> !paste | zeitgeist  incolla qui
<ubot-it> zeitgeist  incolla qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ronalsodinho> cerco aiuto
<zeitgeist> ok grazie
<jester-> Ronalsodinho: dica
<Ronalsodinho> è possibile sapere la password della rete di un pc?
<Ronalsodinho> mettiamo il caso mi sia dimenticato la password per accedere alla rete internet, come faccio da linux a sapere la pass? essite un modo?
<jester-> Ronalsodinho: chiederla all'admin
<jester-> Ronalsodinho: se esistesse che valore avrebbero le pass
<Ronalsodinho> in effetti :)
<zeitgeist> in syntax che cosa scelgo?
<Ronalsodinho> capisco, perchè a scuola in aula informatica admin disattiva sempre la rete internet e tutti i pc sono collegati il rete locale ovviamente
<Ronalsodinho> e pensavo ci fosse un modo per attivarla..
<jester-> zeitgeist: nulla lascia quel che c'è
<zeitgeist> ok fatto
<jester-> zeitgeist: incolla qui il link
<Ronalsodinho> jester se invece riesco ad ottenere la password dell admin è possibile poi sapere la pass di rete?
<onebitxajax> Ronalsodinho> non so ma penso che potresti metterti un bel 8 in matematica xD
<jester-> Ronalsodinho: l'amministratore della rete le da le pass
<Synaptic> Ronalsodinho: se ottieni la pass admin poi ci piazzi una backdoor che registra tutte le cose che vengono scritte sulla tastiera di quel pc.. e magari viene digitata anche la password
<zeitgeist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563424/
<Ronalsodinho> ecco infatti synaptic
<Ronalsodinho> mi hai letto nel pensiero
<Synaptic> ;)
<jester-> zeitgeist: se tenti di far partire xp ti da un errore?
<onebitxajax> poveri admin :D
<zeitgeist> no, mi dice di scegliere "e" o "c"
<Ronalsodinho> in pratica a scuola nel aula informatica ho installato io il sistema operativo linux ubuntu perche il tecnico non ne era capace ...(lascaimo stare commenti)
<Synaptic> personalmente il preside di scuola mia mi ha incaricato di ripristinare l'aula di informatica GRATIS con tutti sistemi ubuntu... ho creato un utente admin...... pero loro non sanno che io so la root di tutti i pc
<grechk> ciao a tutti
<Synaptic> e che ci ho messo ssh...
<Synaptic> :)
<jester-> zeitgeist: avvii, compare il menu, vai su xp e pigi enter
<zeitgeist> e se premo su windows xp enter riparte di nuovo gnu grub
<jester-> che succede
<zeitgeist> se premo su windows xp enter riparte di nuovo gnu grub
<Ronalsodinho> ora i pc sono collegati via rete locale e admin può benissimo guardare cosa facciamo noi in tutti i pc
<jester-> zeitgeist: terminale sudo mount /dev/sda1
<zeitgeist> ok
<Ronalsodinho> però l altro giorno mi sn disconnesso dalla rete locale e il tecnico non capiva il perche non mi vedeva nel suo pc e nn sapeva come fare e ha rinunciato eheheh
<grechk> so che non è il posto giusto... sto cercando dei programmatori disponibili ad aiutarmi in un progetto opensource sviluppato in php, ma non saprei in che canale chiedere
<jester-> !chat | grechk
<ubot-it> grechk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<go^> Ronalsodinho, quindi ?
<Ronalsodinho> e quandi si e avvicinato al pc ha provato a cambiare le impostazioni di rete e doveva per forza inserire la password admin.. purtroppo nn ho fatto in tempo a vedere cosa digitasse nella tastiera..
<zeitgeist> dice che è impossibile trovare  /dev/sdal
<Synaptic> Ronalsodinho: credo tu sia un po off topic
<jester-> !chat | Ronalsodinho
<ubot-it> Ronalsodinho: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<go^> Ronalsodinho, hai appena detto che la passwd di root ce l'hai tu...
<jester-> zeitgeist: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Ronalsodinho> no nn l ho detto questo
<Ronalsodinho> ho detto di aver installato tutto, ma questo è successo un anno fà
<jester-> !chat
<Ronalsodinho> ora non ricordo più la password che avevo inserito
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Synaptic> go^: quello l'ho detto io :)
<go^> ah scusa ho letto male.
<jester-> zeitgeist: ha fatto?
<zeitgeist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563428/
<jester-> zeitgeist: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<jester-> zeitgeist: quando ha finito: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<zeitgeist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563429/
<jester-> zeitgeist: sudo umount /dev/sda1
<jester-> zeitgeist: quando ha finito: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<Synaptic> jester-: cosa fa il comando ntfsfix?
<jester-> lo scandisk
<Synaptic> ah una cosa come chkdsk ?
<jester-> piu o meno
<zeitgeist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563430/
<Synaptic> e va anche con le altre partizioni? tipo ext4fix ?
<jester-> zeitgeist: sudo update-grub incrocia le dita e riavvia
<jester-> Synaptic: no per linux si usa fsck
<zeitgeist> ok incrociamo le dita
<zeitgeist> riavvio
<zeitgeist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563433/
<zeitgeist> niente, cliccando su windows xp contiuna a riavviarsi gnu grub
<zeitgeist> mi sa che xp è andato?
<jester-> zeitgeist: devi renstallar ìe xp
<zeitgeist> quindi tutto quello che avevo è perso?
<jester-> si fottuto qualcosa e forse non hai fatto prima la deframmentazione
<jester-> zeitgeist: non è perso se non fai formattare la partizione
<zeitgeist> quando reinstallo xp?
<jester-> zeitgeist: apri cartella home
<jester-> zeitgeist: a sinistra la vedi la partizione xp?
<zeitgeist> aspetta, da dove apro la cartella?
<jester-> zeitgeist: risorse
<zeitgeist> vedo file system e dentro li vedo windows
<jester-> zeitgeist: clicca che la monta
<jester-> e poi ci copi quello che ti serve
<zeitgeist> ah ok
<zeitgeist> infatti si sono aperte tante cartelle
<jester-> zeitgeist: document and setting bla bla bla
<jester-> penso che la roba sta li dentro
<webpower> mi serviva una versione di ubuntu ultraveloce da poter installare su una vm di vbox su una cpu senza vtx86
<zeitgeist> document and setting non la vedo
<andrx> ciao, dovrei comprare una webcam per ubuntu 64, Logitech HD C310, Logitech C510 HD o Logitech C270 HD, avete esperienze se funzionano?
<jester-> zeitgeist: se è xp c'è
<jester-> !webcam | andrx
<ubot-it> andrx: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<jester-> andrx: piane una che work out of the box
<zeitgeist> ci sono un sacco di cartelle dentro in quella nominata "windows"
<webpower> ho provato xubuntu ma risulta pesante
<webpower> è un p4 3.0 ghz
<jester-> zeitgeist: è un portatile?
<zeitgeist> si
<jester-> webpower: lubuntu
<zeitgeist> hp pavillon
<jester-> zeitgeist: allora sda1 è la ripristino, ubuntu l'hai messa al posto di xp
<webpower> jester-, ok, provo
<webpower> e ti faccio sapere
<jester-> webpower: lo ha adottato anche knoppix
<webpower> io ho un notebook ed un fisso
<webpower> il fisso è datato
<webpower> e non ho intenzione nè soldi per cambiarlo
<zeitgeist> a destra di home ho il mio nome, poi scrivania e poi file system
<jester-> zeitgeist: sotto a filesystem?
<webpower> jester-, eppure ho provato ubuntu 8.04
<webpower> quindi una versione vecchia
<zeitgeist> si
<webpower> che non dovrebbe richiedere molte risorse
<webpower> mha...
<jester-> non vedi filesystem da tot mega?
<jester-> webpower: non è questione di età della distro
<zeitgeist> ahh l'ho trovata
<jester-> 8.04 potrebbe risultare piu peante della 10.10
<webpower> jester-, bhe, più avanza, più le risorse richieste sono maggiori
<jester-> mica tanto
<zeitgeist> in file system ho trovato quella cartella "documents and settings"
<jester-> entra e vedi se che c'è
<zeitgeist> praticamente in file system vedo tutto xp
<Synaptic> si sà già come si chiamerà la ubuntu 11.04 e cosa avrà in più?
<zeitgeist> si vedo tutto
<zeitgeist> ma perchè non riesco ad avviare xp?=
<webpower> com'è lento a scaricare l'iso
<webpower> :\
<jester-> perché avra segato qualche file di avvio
<zeitgeist> ubuntu?
<andrx> grazie jester
<webpower> jester-, secondo te un p4 3 ghz northwood è vecchio?
<zeitgeist> ma non c'è modo di recuperare quel file?
<jester-> webpower: secondo me ci gira ben pure gnome o kde
<jester-> se almeno un giga di ram
<Synaptic> jester-: io ci metterei fluxbox...
<jester-> zeitgeist: certo che cè, come in winzoz clicchi destro e copi e incolli
<webpower> consuma un sacco questa cpu
<webpower> 100 W
<webpower> tenendo il pc sempre acceso spenderei 200 euro l'anno
<webpower> solo di cpu
<zeitgeist> dalla cartella xp'
<zeitgeist> ?
<jester-> zeitgeist: hai trovato la roba da copiare?
<zeitgeist> jester: si tutto
<jester-> zeitgeist: e come faresti in winzoz a copiare
<zeitgeist> jester, nonn avevo capito
<zeitgeist> pensavo i documenti
<jester-> è uguale
<zeitgeist> ma qual'è winzoz?
<onebitxajax> jester-: ci sono
<jester-> zeitgeist: quello in cui ci sono i tuoi file che dici di aver trovato
<onebitxajax> jester-: distupdate riavviato e pronto
<jester-> onebitxajax: aggirnato?
<onebitxajax> jester-: si
<jester-> onebitxajax: amminitrazione/driver aggiuntivi
<zeitgeist> jester: sulla sinistra della finestra home ho file system li è come se vedessi in windows xp
<zeitgeist> tutto il contenuto
<onebitxajax> jester-:  mette 173 e 96
<jester-> zeitgeist: il pimo filessytem è quello di ubuntu
<jester-> onebitxajax: 173 che sarà quello consigliato
<zeitgeist> jester: si scusa il secondo
<onebitxajax> jester-:  si infatti
<jester-> zeitgeist: la trovi la roba da copiare o no
<zeitgeist> jester: si trovo tutto
<jester-> allora copiatela su una usb
<zeitgeist> ok
<jester-> apri una altro filemanager (nautilus) e trascini
<francescobrozzu> Synaptic c'era anche un topic più completo ma probabilmente è stato chiuso: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,441608.0.html
<jester-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<zeitgeist> jester vado a recuperare un usb
<onebitxajax> jester-: fatto chiede riavvio procedo giusto?
<jester-> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<jester-> onebitxajax: procedi
<onebitxajax> jester-: MORTO!!
<onebitxajax> jester-:640x480
<jester-> onebitxajax: cosa
<jester-> onebitxajax: sevono i refresh del video
<onebitxajax> jester-: dimmi cosa devo fare
<jester-> onebitxajax: prova con nividia-settings
<jester-> onebitxajax: prima fai una copia di xorg.conf
<onebitxajax> ok lo installo dai rrepo?
<jester-> onebitxajax: è gia installato con il driver
<jester-> onebitxajax: lancialo da terminale
<onebitxajax> nividia-settings: command not found
<jester-> nvidia-settings ma mi pare che c'è in amministrazione
<jester-> nvidia
<onebitxajax> si sotto amministrazione ce
<jester-> non nividia
<jester-> aprilo da li allora
<onebitxajax> sotto ce solo 640x480 o 320x240
<jester-> onebitxajax: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<onebitxajax> riavvio?
<jester-> onebitxajax: avevi detto che col crt andava
<jester-> onebitxajax: no ti deve aver fatto un conf nella hoe
<onebitxajax> jester-: si ma qualche giorno fa, e mi andava anche lcd
<jester-> home
<jester-> vedi che c'è dentro
<onebitxajax> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen"
<jester-> onebitxajax: metti nel paste
<jester-> onebitxajax: lo ha fatto o no
<jester-> onebitxajax: io devo staccare torno fra un apio d'ore non fare vaccate, prova con il crt. che mi sa che hai lcd svaccato
<zeitgeist> jestye
<zeitgeist> jester: posso con ubuntu collegarmi ad un server che ho qui con istallato xp?
<Matt_91> zeitgeist: non c'è jester in che senso collegare?
<zeitgeist> Matt_91: per copiare i file che ho in xp e poi provare a vedere di riuscire a farlo avviare (xp) in dual
<Matt_91> zeitgeist: certo che puoi, se uno dei due pc ha meno di 5-6 anni puoi collegarli con un cavo ethernet normale, se no ti serve un cavo cross ethernet
<zeitgeist> ora ci sono riuscito in wifi
<Matt_91> zeitgeist: bene :)
<onebitxajax> a quel jester faro un regalo
<onebitxajax> er TUTTO UN PROBLEMA DI CAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<zeitgeist> Matt_91 dato che ho istallato ubuntu dual boot, molto bello, però per motivi di lavoro devo anche usare xp, all'avvio del pc scelgo xp ma non si avvia con jester abbiamo fatto tutte le prov e e mi diceva che mancano alcuni file
<Matt_91> zeitgeist: su windows?
<zeitgeist> si
<zeitgeist> per poter scegliere quale sisemta utilizzare
<Matt_91> zeitgeist: sinceramente di windows non me ne intendo più e questo non sarebbe neanche il canale adatto se ti mancano sti file di windows, e poi sono qui incasinato con un hd o aspetti qualcun altro o quando ho finito con me provo a dare un occhiata io
<zeitgeist> ok grazie, posso eventualmente aspettare jester
<nicotano> salve
<alnuvola> sera a tutti
<ubuntu> ho installato virtual box ho messo dentro un sistema operativo ho anche cliccato su scarica installa guest additinos pero il  mouse e la tastiera non vanno? qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<ErVito> ubuntu: a chi hai detto di scaricare e installare? Come hai fatto se mouse e tastiera non vanno?
<ubuntu> non vanno sulla macchina virtuale o almeno la tastiera fino a fine installazione del sistema operativo andava poi basta
<ubuntu> ervito ora la tastiera va ma il touch no
<ErVito> il touch?
<ubuntu> come si chiama il mouse del netbook incorporato?
<ubuntu> qualcuno mi puo spiegare come far funzionare il mouse sulla macchina vitruale virtualbox?
<ErVito> ah, il pad...quindi usi vbox su un portatile...
<ubuntu> si
<ErVito> ubuntu: devi semplicemente cliccare all'interno della finestra attiva della macchina...quindi, per esempio, sul desktop del sistema in vbox
<ErVito> questo vale anche con un mouse
<ubuntu> e mi esce scritto Hai fatto clic con il mouse sullo schermo della macchina virtuale o premuto il tasto host. La macchina virtuale acquisirà il puntatore del mouse (solo se l'integrazione non è supportata dal sistema guest) e la tastiera e li renderà indisponibili alle applicazioni in esecuzione sulla macchina host.
<ubuntu> Puoi premere il tasto host in qualunque momento per liberare la tastiera e il mouse (se acquisiti) e restituirli alle solite operazioni. Il tasto host assegnato è mostrato nella barra di stato nella parte bassa della finestra della macchina virtuale, accanto all'icona ￼. Questa icona, insieme a quella del mouse posizionata accanto, indica lo stato di acquisizione della tastiera e del mouse.
<enzotib> ubuntu: e allora?
<ubuntu> niente ho risolto chiedo scusa per aver occupato il canale
<enzotib> figurati
<ubuntu> una domanda si possono trasferire file da ubuntu d'entro il sistema installato nella macchina virtuale se si come?
<enzotib> ubuntu: devi installare le GuestAdditions (se non l'hai già fatto) e impostare le cartelle condivise
<ubuntu> si ho cliccato dove ce scritto installare guestadd.. ma non fa niente
<enzotib> ubuntu: la macchina guest che OS è?
<ubuntu> non lo so come si vede
<enzotib> ubuntu: non sai che sistema hai installato nella macchina virtuale?
<ubuntu> si w xp
<enzotib> ecco, dovrebbe partire l'installazione in automatico, vedi se compare qualcosa nel cd di winxp
<ubuntu> enzotib l'ho installato tramite iso scaricato
<enzotib> ubuntu: cosa?
<enzotib> xp? meglio non dirlo
<ubuntu> dove si trova il cd di wxp
<enzotib> ubuntu: intendevo, dalla macchina virtuale, vai su risorse e guarda se risulta inserito un cd (virtuale)
<ubuntu> enzobit fatto grazie ma le cartelle condivise in ubuntu dove le trovo
<enzotib> ubuntu: devi tu impostare una cartella di ubuntu che sarà visibile anche su winxp
<ubuntu> come si fa?
<ubuntu> percaso puo essere una cartella con scritto wxp iso?
<enzotib> ubuntu: non ci capiamo, finché non sei tu a configurare una cartella pre-esistente di ubuntu e dire di condividerla con la macchina virtuale, non ci sarà nessuna cartella condivisa
<ubuntu> mi dispiace devo staccare cerchero aiuto questa sera per farla grazie mille lo stesso ciao
<enzotib> ciao
<ginosal> ciao a tutti!
<ginosal> ragazzi, la mia connessione wireless va bene solo quando ho il laptop sotto carica. quando è alimentato a batteria, la connessione diventa molto, ma molto instabile... secondo voi che problema può essere? ho un acer aspire 5742Z. come scheda di rete ho una Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<mario_> Ciao, ho questo problema, quando apro la cartella Musica parte in automatico vlc e non viene aperta in nautilus, da cosa dipende?
<K99Brain> mario_, cioè tu clicchi su Risorse > Musica e ti parte VLC?
<mario_> si
<K99Brain> mario_, su nautilus, vai su Segnalibri > modifica segnalibri
<K99Brain> mario_, dimmi cosa hai in corrispondenza di Musica
<mario_> K99Brain, /home/mario/Music (ho fatto l'installazione in lingua inglese)
<mario_> K99Brain, non accade solo per Music,
<mario_> anche su documents Downloads ....
<mario_> dove sono presenti file multimediali
<K99Brain> allora non è un problema di segnalibri
<K99Brain> mario_, hai altri utenti nel sistema?
<mario_> no
<mario_> K99Brain, noto ora che accade anche se non ci sono file multimediali, ad esempio se faccio Places->Desktop non apre nautilus ma cerca di aprire con vlc alcuni file in c++
<mario_> dando errore (in vlc)
<mario_> Se pass da Places->Computer apre nautilus
<mario_> *passo
<mario_> e da lì riesco ad andare in ogni directory senza problema
<K99Brain> mario_, grep -R vlc .gnome2* .config .gconf*
<K99Brain> !paste | mario_
<ubot-it> mario_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mario_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/563498/
<K99Brain> mario_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1068238
<mario_> K99Brain, risolto, grazie
<K99Brain> perfetto
<frigiu> salve a tutti, c'è qualcuno che sa dirmi come fare per installare cinelerra ?
<frigiu> è un editor video
<remix_tj> !info cinelerra | frigiu
<ubot-it> Package cinelerra does not exist in maverick
<remix_tj> non c'e' nei repository
<remix_tj> :-\
<frigiu> a me interessava un editor per dvd
<frigiu> mi sembrava di aver letto che cinelerra è un programma per linux del tipo di pinnacle su windows
<HoldenC> frigiu: http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<frigiu> l'ho trovato quì: https://launchpad.net/~cinelerra-ppa ma non so come lanciarlo
<frigiu> si, grazie HoldenC, ma per installarlo come faccio ?
<HoldenC> frigiu: che versione di ubuntu hai?
<frigiu> è aggiornata
<HoldenC> frigiu: si, ma 10.04, 10.10 o cosa?
<frigiu> ok scusami,non so, da dove lo vedo ?
<HoldenC> frigiu: apri un terminale
<frigiu> si
<HoldenC> frigiu: lsb_release -r
<remix_tj> frigiu: puoi fare questo
<frigiu> 10.04
<remix_tj> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:cinelerra-ppa/ppa
<remix_tj> poi
<remix_tj> sudo apt-get update
<HoldenC> frigiu: esatto, fai come dice remix_tj
<remix_tj> sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<frigiu> ok perfetto sta andando :-)
<frigiu> accc... mi dice: W: Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/user/ppa-name/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<remix_tj> ma che e' sto ppa-name, non sei il primo che mi segnala sta cosa
<frigiu> non ne ho idea, non me ne intendo...
<HoldenC> remix_tj: la guida https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<remix_tj> HoldenC: ah, vuoi dirmi che tutti hanno avuto problemi e hanno incollato il comando di default?
<HoldenC> remix_tj: si
<remix_tj> frigiu: hai dato apt-get install cinelerra ?
<frigiu> asp
<HoldenC> cioè, hanno dato il comando di default e poi hanno avuto problemi :D
<HoldenC> e c'è anche scritto "Replace ppa:user/ppa-name with the PPA's location that you noted above. "
<frigiu> E: Impossibile aprire il file di blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permesso negato) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<HoldenC> frigiu: ascolta, chiudi synaptic e tutti i terminali
<frigiu> ok
<remix_tj> HoldenC: no no
<remix_tj> frigiu: mettici sudo davanti
<remix_tj> che mi sono dimenticato di dirtelo
<HoldenC> lol, ok. volevo fargli togliere ppa-name, penso gli darà sempre problemi
<remix_tj> HoldenC: bah, meglio dopo :-)
<frigiu> ricominciamo da capo ma io non conosco linux quindi io scrivo sul terminale quello che mi indicate, riconoiciamo da capo :-)
<HoldenC> frigiu: ok segui remix_tj
<frigiu> ok vai e io seguo
<frigiu> remix_tj ??
<remix_tj> sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<remix_tj> cosi' intanto si installa
<frigiu> s
<frigiu> ok
<frigiu> lo sta facendo
<frigiu> installazione completata
<frigiu> dovrebbe essere tutto ok, grazie :-)
<HoldenC> frigiu: per quell'errore che ti spuntava, puoi togliere quella sorgente dal gestore pacchetti synaptic
<frigiu> sembra funzionare tutto correttamente adesso, il programma è installato e lo sto provando... grazie HoldenC
<perrottino> le finestre della sessione ospite non si possono allargare e/o ridurre ad icona o chiudere
<perrottino> aiuto
<HoldenC> ok, prego frigiu
<soffitta> ciao, ho un problema con apertura porte del NAT del modem...
<soffitta> credevo di averlo impostato bene per far lavorare deluge vlc e amule.. ,ma non sempre si aprono...
<soffitta> nessuno...
<snap> rega'
<snap> ho un quesito da porvi
<snap> che ha 2 sistemi operativi che purtroppo occupano 4 partizioni primarie, vorrei metterci un 3 sistema operativo. Si puo' fare?
<snap> ho un hardisk che ha 2 sistemi operativi che purtroppo occupano 4 partizioni primarie, vorrei metterci un 3 sistema operativo. Si puo' fare?
<snap> purtroppo avrei anche un disco ide che potrei aggiungere l' unico problema che la mainboard ha solo un canale, e dove ci sono attacchi un dvd e un lettore cdrom
<Synaptic> snap: allora non puoi attaccare altri dischi se hai già le porte della mobo full
<Synaptic> per quanto riguarda le partizioni puoi mettere un terzo sistema
<snap> e come faccio se le parizioni primarie sono 4
<snap> ???
<snap> Synaptic:
<snap> synaptic ci sei
<giulio> salve a tutti
<bedo2991_ITA> Salve, ho una scheda video ATI. Praticamente dopo la sospensione dello schermo la profondità dei colori diminuisce e vedo lo schermo "striato", qualche idea?
<antonello> buonasera
<antonello> ho installato vuze dai repo  di ubuntu  ma nn va
<antonello> che devo fare
<antonello> e come se nn fosse connesso
<antonello> o qualcosa del genere
<lince> ciao a tutti. scusate come mai con ubuntuwintv non riesco a vedere i canali rai e gli altri li vedo benissimo? idem con tvplayer
<lince> nessuno ha questo problema?
<lince> no replay?
<lince> ok bye bye
<ubuntu> come si fa a passare i file da ubuntu a una macchina virtuale?
<NightwishSveiss> server ftp su ubuntu e poi wget dalla vm?
<ubuntu> nessuno lo sa fare?
<enzotib> ubuntu: cartelle condivise
<ubuntu> come si fa? mi puoi spiegare la procedura cortesemente?
<NightwishSveiss> dipende anche che hai installato nella VM... ambiente grafico completo o solo console
<ubuntu> enzotib allora?
<enzotib> ubuntu: non ho vbox sotto mano, dovrei andare un po' a tentoni
<NightwishSveiss> ubuntu: nella wm che hai installato?
<ubuntu> win xp
<NightwishSveiss> ok, su ubuntu sai mettere un server ftp? è facile, bastano due comandi
<ubuntu> no dimmi
<NightwishSveiss> "sudo apt-get install vsftp" in un terminale
<fede63> ciao a tutti, sarei grato, se qualcuno  mi risponde, ho installato linux ubuntu 10.10, tutto bene tranne la connessione ad internet. si connette sul gatewai però non so dove inserire username e password (operatore INFOSTRADA) mio modem alice gate plus 2 wifi. Grazie anticipatamente per le risposte
<ubuntu> nightwishsveiss no dimmi come fare e che comandi
<enzotib> fede63: dovresti metterle nel router
<fede63> so entrare nel router ma siccome è tutto in inglese ho paura di bruciarlo
<enzotib> fede63: bruciarlo? ci sarà un buchino per fare il reset
<enzotib> fede63: comunque non dovrebbe essere difficile trovare dei campi username e password nella pagina dell'adsl
<ubuntu> mi puo aiutare qualcuno a dirmi come si fa a passare i file da ubuntu a win xp sulla macchina virtuale?
<fede63> con windows ho la connessione wireless e poi per connettermi ad internet uso quella remota,
<enzotib> ubuntu: ma sai leggere? io ti ho consigliato una cosa, NightwishSveiss qualcos'altro, un po' di iniziativa, su
<enzotib> vado, ciao
<fede63> ciao
<ubuntu> enzo bit night e sparito ho messo il comando e mi dice impossibile non è attualmente installato e possibile installarlo dicìgitando apt-get install rsplib-tools, dopo inserito il comando dice: mpossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root.
<Carlin0> ubuntu, hai gestore pacchetti aperto o software center ?
<ubuntu> no solo bittorrent e la macchina virtuale
<Carlin0> e hai scritto bene il comando ?
<ubuntu> si
<Carlin0> io ho i miei dubbi ... cmq ti passo una soluzione possibile → http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,335141.0.html
<ubuntu> copia e incolla non puo sbagliare?
<Carlin0> direi che non hai messo "sudo"
<Carlin0> ubuntu, altra soluzione http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,273472.0.html e poi basta :P
<ubuntu> no sudo no
<ubuntu> crlin0 il primo link che mi hai dato puoi aprirlo un'attimo per aiutarmi a seguirlo perche non capisco  una cosa
<Carlin0> ubuntu, ma il sistema operatvo virtualizzato cosa è?
<ubuntu> win xp
<Carlin0> allora segui questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php/topic,273472.0.html è semplicissimo
<ubuntu> ma questo e per samba va bene<'
<Carlin0> ma leggi
<madadam1> ragazzi ho creato un account guest su ubuntu, solo che viene montata la mia partizione dati, raggiungibile direttamente dal desktop. come posso impedirvi l'accesso all'utente guest?
<ubuntu> carlin0 scusa! ;)
<Carlin0> ubuntu, sei riuscito ?
<ubuntu> carlin0 come si crea una cartella condivisa in win xp
<ubuntu> carlin0 dove potrei trovare la cartella su ubuntu se per caso ci sono riuscito?
<Carlin0> ubuntu, prima crei la cartella poi la condividi
<benny_> buonasera a tutto il newsgroup
<benny_> c'è qualcuno del gruppo-promozione marketing on line per una informazione?
<benny_> ...ops sono caduto
<Jimi__> ex-chat
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-30
<Carlin0> bonanotte a tutti
<fleurtherock> ciao ho provato a installare ubuntu minimal, all'avvio del os cosa mi devo aspettare?
<OverMe> dipende quali pachetti agiuntivi hai messo in fase di installaizone
<pitzalone> c'è nessuno?
<Odo> Giorno
<zell0x> salve
<sek92> buon giorno a tutti
<SI4> Hello
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<massimo18> Buona giornata
<SI4> I will be in Italy next week and visiting some colleagues. I was wondering what would make good gifts to bring?
<SI4> I was thinking about things that are made in America or things that are cheap here and are sold at premium there
<massimo18> !english | SI4
<ubot-it> SI4: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<jester-> massimo18: Cattivone, voleva sapere dove farsi spennare a
<massimo18> lol
<glpiana> ola
<nicotano> salve
<go^> <massimo18> !english | SI4 <-- Ma lo conosci l'inglese?
<go^> inglese a parte, stava chiedendo una cosa off-topic e lo mandi nel canale ufficiale ubuntu? lol
<Mauy> cia a tutti ho 3 pc con scheda video integrata nvidia serie 7000 volevo chiedere con ubuntu 11.04 usavo i driver sperimentali e funzionavano bene ora con ubuntu 11.10 tra i driver trovo solo i proprietari che mi danno problemi c'è un modo per installare gli sperimentali?
<jester-> Mauy: cosa intendi per sperimentali
<Mauy> tra i driver suggeriti c'erano dei driver video detti sperimentali dovrebbero essere i nouveau penso
<jester-> Mauy: il nouveau è installato di serie, tolgli i proprietari che userà quello
<Mauy> ah ok sai per caso se la stessa cosa vale per mint 12 lisa?
<jester-> 1/xorg.conf
<jester-> Mauy: boh
<jester-> Mauy: controlla se è installato
<Mauy> mi da directory inesistente
<jester-> Mauy:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> e devi disinstallare nvidia.sticass
<Mauy> permesso negato
<jester-> xserver-xorg-video-nouveaue controllare se è installato
<jester-> Mauy: sudo
<Mauy> mi da command not found
<jester-> Mauy:  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf poi passa in sacrestia che te famo pure una pompa te famo
<Mauy> scusa ma non so usare il terminale poi se sapevo gia arrangiarmi mica chiedevo aiuto
<jester-> va non c'è come non documentarsi
<nicotano> Mauy, gksudo nautilus e poi lavori col file manager come root occhio ai possibili danni se togli roba che non devi
<Mauy> va bhe comunque ora o rimosso la cartella
<Mauy> grazie nicotaro
<Mauy> nicotano
<Mauy> ops
<jester-> Mauy: che cartella, xorg.conf è un file non una cartella
<Mauy> si scusa comunque rimosso
<Mauy> dopo aver fatto questo sudo lshw -c display | grep driver
<Mauy> la risposta è configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<jester-> Mauy:  hai riavviato?
<Mauy> no
<jester-> lsmod | grep nvidia
<Mauy> fatto
<jester-> Mauy: cosa risponde
<Mauy> nulla
<jester-> Mauy: lsmod | grep nouceau
<jester-> Mauy: lsmod | grep nouveau
<Mauy> pastebin
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822487/
<nicotano> ! paste | Mauy
<ubot-it> Mauy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Mauy: cosa risponde
<Mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822487/
<jester-> Mauy: è in uso lo sperimentale
<jester-> mica avevi installato un nvidia
<jester-> se poi hai mint non sacciamo come sia combinato
<Mauy> si pero ieri facendo delle prove l'ho rimosso perche con i driver proprietari devo lavorare per forza in 2d altrimenti rallenta il pc e volevo provare i nouveau che con 11.04 andavano bene
<Mauy> non no su questo pc ho ubuntu 11.10
<Mauy> adesso avvio anche quello con mint per controllare
<Mauy> pero purtroppo ho notato che su questo pc con i nouveau avvia in modalita 3d ma purtroppo va in 2d effettivamente
<Mauy> comunque ho letto in internet che molti hanno problemi con le nvidia serie 7000 sulla versione 11.10
<matteofontana> salve+
<matteofontana> posso chiedere una mano?
<matteofontana> configurazione wifi con vodafone staqtion
<glpiana> matteofontana, spiega che problemi incontri
<matteofontana> in pratica
<matteofontana> anche seguendo tutte le procedure di configurazione che ci sono nelle WIKI
<matteofontana> il pc si connette e disconnette di continuto dalla rete
<mauy> ora ho installato i driver nvidia 290.10 tramite questa procedura sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ferramroberto/nvidia
<mauy> sudo apt-get update
<mauy> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mauy> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<mauy> penso che questa procedura mi abbia fatto mettere gli ultimi nvidia e poi mettere le impostazioni migliori per farli funzionare senza problemi giusto???
<jester-> mauy: devi cerare un xorg.conf
<jester-> oppure riavviare e usare nvidia-settings
<mauy> ok come posso postare limmagine di nvidia-settings
<jester-> mauy: sudo nvdia-settings o non ti fa il conf
<nicotano> !imagebin | mauy
<ubot-it> mauy: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mauy> http://imagebin.org/196319
<mauy> questo sudo nvdia-settings non da nulla
<mauy> anzi dice command not found
<jester-> mauy: se lo apre da menu lo apre pure il terminale,
<mauy> non lo apre guarda http://paste.ubuntu.com/822537/
<jester-> mauy: sualla 11.10 lo apre
<mauy> si si sono sulla 11.10
<mauy> ma da terminale non apre
<jester-> locate nvidia-settings
<jester-> mauy: whereis nvidia-settings
<mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822538/
<OverMe> mauy-tata@PC-Nero:~$ sudo nvdia-settings
<OverMe> manca una i
<jester-> mauy: sudo /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<mauy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/822540/
<mauy> si va comunque avevo dimenticato una i come detto da overme
<mauy> l'immagine è quella postata in precedenza
<mauy> http://imagebin.org/196319
<jester-> mauy: controlla in confgiurazione video che sia giusto epoi salva
<mauy> scusa mi sono perso non ho capito che devo fare
<jester-> in xserver display configuration
<jester-> vedi se la risoluzione è quella ottimale e faiapplica e ok a scrivere xorg,conf
<mauy> fatto
<mauy> ma con questi driver sembra andare bene e in 3d ma perche ubuntu mi propone solo i 170 anziche questi
<mauy> comunque giusto per capire quello che ho fatto......  questa procedura sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ferramroberto/nvidia [14:34] <mauy> sudo apt-get update [14:34] <mauy> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade [14:34] <mauy> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings mi ha fatto aggiungere un posto dove cercare i driver poi me li ha fatti aggiornare e poi mettere le configurazioni ottimali Giusto???
<giuseppe60> ciao
<giuseppe60> lubuntu 11.10, per mettere acroread  cosa devo fare ?
<filo1234> giuseppe60: andare sul gestore pacchetti e installarlo da li
<giuseppe60> filo1234,  non cè
<filo1234> !info acreread
<ubot-it> Package acreread does not exist in oneiric
<filo1234> !info acroread
<ubot-it> acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.4.6~enu-0oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 58650 kB, installed size 139676 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all)
<filo1234> c'è
<giuseppe60> gestore pacchetti cerco acoread :: scheda vuota
<giuseppe60> acroread
<filo1234> giuseppe60: sudo apt-get install acroread
<giuseppe60> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto acroread
<filo1234> giuseppe60: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<filo1234> metti su pastebin
<filo1234> !paste | giuseppe60
<ubot-it> giuseppe60: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giuseppe60> filo1234,   http://paste.ubuntu.com/822590/
<filo1234> giuseppe60: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search acroread
<decccd> ciao a tutti... chi sa come si può scaricare da ubuntu un video da rai.tv?
<giuseppe60> filo1234,  messo la stringa che mi hai dato
<filo1234> giuseppe60: e che dice?
<giuseppe60> ha fatto solo update non vedo acroread
<giuseppe60> filo1234,  ho dato ancora  sudo apt-get install acroread  RISULTATO: E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto acroread
<filo1234> giuseppe60: devi abilitare i repository partner
<giuseppe60> filo1234,  il 1° o il 2° di repository partner
<filo1234> basta il primo
<filo1234> poi aggiorna i repo e ricerca
<giuseppe60> filo1234,  si sta installando
<salvot> salve
<maurizio__> Salve, non capisco perché l'indicatore della carica batteria dia letteralmente i numeri! Praticamente se lo stacco e riattacco a carica piena inizialmente mi da l'icona corretta, mentre dopo il reinserimento ho l'iconcina che indica che la batteria a terra (mentre la percentuale è corretta, ovvero 100%)
<LolMan> salve
<LolMan> dovrei condividere la stampante con altri pc connessi in rete (windows -.-) come posso fare?
<LolMan> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> LolMan: la stampante a quale pc è collegata
<giuseppe60> salve
<giuseppe60> lubuntu ; per entrare direttamente senza digitare la password ???
<jester-> giuseppe60: guarda nelle inpostazioni di sistema dalle pertidi finestra di login o simile
<giuseppe60> cè impostazioni utenti
<giuseppe60> jester-,  entro in password  chiedere all'accesso---cambia password;  ma non mi da accesso a digitare il fleg su non richiedere la password all'accesso della sessione
<jester-> giuseppe60: non conosco lubbuntu ma di sicuro sta da qualche parte nelle impostazioni di sistema
<LolMan> qualcuno può aiutarmi a condividere la mia stampante con samba?
<nbmichele> mi succede una cosa molto strana
<Emma> qualcuno può dirmi come si installa silverlight per vedere i programmi tv rai con firefox?
<nbmichele> ho ubuntu lts lucid sto cercando di disinstallarlo da gparted, ma non mi legge la presenza di ubuntu
<Holden> Emma, puoi provare con moonlight, l'alternativa per linux. ma non credo ch la rai funzioni
<nbmichele> ho provato naturalmente dalla live di ubuntu. ma non mi legge la presenza di ubuntu
<nbmichele> come mai?
<Serpico> ciao
<kimal73> problemino, sto provando a disinstallare ubuntu dalla live ma gparted non mi legge la sua presenza, cosa faccio?
<kimal73> praticamente sto vendendo il pc e il tizio che lo vuole non vuole ubuntu ma solo la partizione di win, cosa faccio?
<Serpico> ragazzi ho fatto un casino: speravo di installare la nuova versione di java (non mi chiedete il perchè non lo so neanche io:) ) ho fatto tutto quello che dovevo ma facendo la verifica ho notato che era sempre la stessa allora ho rimosso tutto ogni cosa che puzzava di java ma così facendo ho bloccato firefox(Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module") ho rimosso questo elemento e rime
<Serpico> sso ma nulla di cambiato :(
<Holden> Serpico, disinstalla firefox e lo rimetti
<Serpico> fatto
<Serpico> nulla di cambiato
<Holden> Serpico, su pastebin: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Serpico> Holden: nulla di anomalo cmq ora te lo posto
<Holden> Serpico, anche: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<Serpico> ti rispondo io 64bit 11.10
<Serpico> Holden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822848/
<Holden> Serpico, dpkg -l | grep firefox; apt-cache policy firefox
<kimal73_> Holden: come si aggiorna grub?
<Serpico> Holden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822856/
<Holden> kimal73_, dipende
<Serpico> Holden: a me sembra tutto maledettamente normale..
<Holden> Serpico, which firefox (incolla qui)
<sae> sera
<Serpico> Holden: /usr/bin/firefox come previsto
<Holden> Serpico, hai provato a rinominare .mozilla ?
<Serpico> Holden: cioè?
<Holden> Serpico, mv .mozilla .mozilla-old
<Holden> e poi avvii firefox
<Serpico> vero non ci avevo pensato
<Holden> Serpico, poi magari sapendo cosa hai toccato esattamente...
<Serpico> Holden: nada
<Serpico> Holden: ho disinstallato tutto ciò che era java
<Serpico> Holden: poi ho installato il java dell'oracle che viene fornito sul sito
<disckk> ciao! qualcuno mi riesce a dire perche' quando uso il comando sudo, quando mi chiede di inserire la password non riesco piu' a digitare nulla? grazie
<jester-> dikdust: non te la fa vedee
<jester-> vedere
<jester-> ma la crivw
<jester-> a
<Serpico> disckk: non ti preoccupare è normale che non vedi nulla ma se scrivi la prende lo stesso
<FloodBotIt1> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<jester-> scrive
<Holden> Serpico, prova a togliere firefox-kde-support
<disckk> provo
<Emma> Holden: mi dice che non è compatibile con firefox
<Holden> Serpico, hai kde? o gnome?
<Serpico> Holden: kde
<kimal73_> jester-: aiutami perpiacere ho eliminato la partizione di ubuntu sotto windows ma ora non riesco ad entrare in windows mi dà "grub rescue" cosa faccio?
<disckk> perfetto, funziona pero' ho un altro problema che non sono riuscito a risolvere.. ho ubuntu 11.10 e non capisco come mai ma il pad del mio portatile e' da un po' che non funziona piu' ho trovato questo comando su un forum sudo xinput set-int-prop 11 "Synaptics Off" 8 0 ma non risolve nulla
<baga> ho quasi esaurito lo spazio disponibile in usr come la allrgo o la ripulisco
<Serpico> Holden: http://paste.ubuntu.com/822879/ nuovo
<Emma> ...Moolight non è compatibile con firefox?
<Emma> Moonlight
<Holden> Serpico, pgrep firefox
<Serpico> Holden: ho scoperto una cosa: se metto firefox con sudo parte..strano..
<sae>  <kimal73 dovresti risolvere cosi con un disco dos  di avvio floppy ecc  fdisk /mbr seguito da invio.
<Serpico> Holden: 13714
<Holden> Serpico, chiudi tutte le finestre di firefox e poi di nuovo: pgrep firefox
<LolMan> salve
<Serpico> Holden: è tutto chiuso
<Serpico> ora vedo meglio
<LolMan> jester-, puoi darmi una mano? Devo configurare samba per condividere la stampante collegata a ubuntu
<Serpico> Holden: si trovato e ucciso :D
<Holden> Serpico, ora va?
<Serpico> Holden: Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.-.- ma l'ho ucciso
<Holden> Serpico, pgrep firefox   cosa dice ora?
<Serpico> Holden: appena fatto non esce nulla
<Holden> Serpico, ok allora è chiuso
<paolo1> salve
<paolo1> ragazzi ma a voi funziona lo streaming dei file .wmv con vlc?
<LolMan> qualcuno può aiutarmi a configurare samba?
<Serpico> Holden: mah...strano sta cosa poi faccio ripartire firefox e mi dice che è aperto
<Emma> che plugin si deve installare per vedere la rai tv con firefox?
<Holden> Serpico, ps -ef f | grep firefox
<Holden> Emma, probabilmente è una partita persa in partenza
<Serpico> Holden: ps -ef f | grep firefoxserpico  17812 15221  0 19:40 pts/2    S+     0:00      \_ grep --color=auto firefox
<Serpico> Holden: serpico  17812 15221  0 19:40 pts/2    S+     0:00      \_ grep --color=auto firefox
<Emma> Holden: in che senso? devo cambiare brouser
<Holden> Serpico, ok, non è più in esecuzione
<Holden> Emma, la rai implementa delle protezioni per evitare che la gente guardi i programmi da linux
<Serpico> Holden: ma non aprte lo stesso il maledetto :'(
<Holden> Serpico, non saprei, prova a cercare quell'errore su google
<paolo1> emma
<paolo1> hai installato mplayer?
<Serpico> Holden: ancora è proprio gtk che è partito??
<Holden> Serpico, al limite rimuovi le gtk e le reinstalli
<Emma> Holden: ti sbagli holden con cromium la vedo!
<Serpico> Holden: proviamo e vediamo..ti faccio sapere
<Emma> paolo1: non so devo controllare..
<Holden> Emma, moonlight+chromium?
<Emma> Holden: direi di si!
<Holden> Emma, buona notizia allora, a suo tempo ci abbiamo provato un bel pò qui nel canale
<Emma> paolo1: ora devo finire di preparare gli gnocchi..dopo cena....grazie
<Serpico> Holden: aiuto...mi sta rimuovendo il mondo
<Holden> Serpico, beh prima di dare ok, controlla
<Serpico> beh le gtk devo farlo per forza se voglio reinstallarle
<Holden> Serpico, probabilmente c'è un modo per sistemare, ma io non lo conosco
<Serpico> Holden: immagino ma in assenza che si può fare??
<Serpico> Holden: in compenso mi sto togliendo librerie gnome che non mi servono XD
<Holden> Serpico, proverei a togliere le gtk e vedere come va
<Holden> Serpico, o al limite toglie anche java
<Serpico> si tolgo tutto
<Holden> in modo che quando reinstalla i pacchetti fa una cosa 'pulita'
<Serpico> Holden: tolto ogni cosa che somigli ad un jre e ad un gtk
<Holden> Serpico, si è portato via pure firefox?
<Holden> Serpico, dpkg -l | grep '^p'
<Serpico> non è comparso nulla
<Holden> Serpico, a posto, procedi
<Serpico> cmq si è portato anche me tra poco XD
<Serpico> anche le qt addirittura
<Serpico> se riavviassi ora povero me farei prima a formattare e reinstallare
<Holden> Serpico, come anche le qt?
<Serpico> Holden: anche le librerie qt
<Holden> Serpico, hmm... riavvia e procedi da terminale, reinstallando per esempio  kubuntu-desktop
<Serpico> help!
<Holden> però se hai un de attivo, mica puoi toglierli le lib da sotto i piedi...
<Serpico> giusto
<Serpico> a tra poco
<paolo1> emma su firefox 9.0.1 non è compatibile altrimenti vai su http://go-mono.com/moonlight/ install  scegli la versione 32 o 64 installa il plugin quindi riavvia
<stambof> list
<stambof> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<stambof> a....
<stambof> e come ci arrivo..?
<stambof> scusa... esco e provo altrove... ciao..
<Alex99> ciao, vorrei installare ubuntu sul netbook samsung N145. quale distro posso installare? grazie.
<jester-> Alex99: 11.10 visto che ua unity come ambiente grafico
<chris____> ehi ragazzi una domanda per configurare una penetta internet haweei e156 come posso fare visto che il pc non me la riconosce???
<Alex99> ciao jester. ma non è troppo "pesante"? ce la fa a "girare"?
<alessandr1> sera a tutti
<alessandr1> io ho spostato la home in una partizione dedicata
<alessandr1> ho letto che è possibile cancellare la vecchia home
<alessandr1> è possibile farlo solo da live cd?
<alessandr1> oppure esiste un'altro metodo^
<alessandr1> +ì
<attempt> cancellare la vecchia home ma ne hai gia' una nuova alessandr1 ??
<Serpico> ola
<alphanewton1> Sera ragazzi.
<Guest39432> salve
<Guest39432> chi può aiutarmi ?non riesco a far partire ubuntu da dvd!
<Guest39432> ho un imac intel!
<Guest39432> qualcuno puo' darmi una mano?
<Guest39432> se lo faccio partire da dvd prima mi appare un mappamondo lampeggiante per un po' ,poi una cartella celeste(classica del mac) con un punto interrogativo,e poi parte il mac normalmente,ma ubuntu non si avvia
<Guest39432> vi prego aiutatemi!
<Guest39432> c'è nessuno?
#ubuntu-it 2012-01-31
 * puccio notte a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<Uzzi> ciao a tutti
<Uzzi> sto cercando di metter su un server openldap+samba per controllo di dominio misto
<Uzzi> ebbene sto cercando gli schemi da aggiungere alla config,se guendo una guida che posta dei link non più attivi. in particolare hdb.schema e qmailuser.schema. avete dei link validi per questi files?
<massimo18> Buona giornata
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<gian_> ciao a tutti, mi è sparita l'icona del volume sul pannello forse perchè ho tolto l'icona di evolution. Come faccio a rimetterla?
<jester-> devi aggiunger lìapplet
<jester-> non ricordo il nome
<gian_> tramite aggiungi al pannello ho visto che si potrebbe mettere l'audio che si trova in sistema->preferenze->audio, ma non è la stessa cosa.  Si protrebbe avere quella di prija
<gian_> *prima
<jester-> gian_: non la pannello ma nella tray e non ricordo il nome dell'applet
<glpiana> indicator applet forse
<gian_> ho provato con questo comando: gnome-volume-control-applet, però l'icona è un pò diversa
<glpiana> gian_, cerca l'applet indicatore tra le applet del pannelli. non dare comandi in terminale
<gian_> forse sarà area di notifica
<glpiana> no
<glpiana> applet indicatore, a meno che tu abbia una versione di ubuntu vecchissima
<gian_> ho provato area notifica ma non succede nulla
<glpiana> gian_, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<gian_> 10.04
<glpiana> gian_, apri un terminale e scrivi: dpkg -l | grep indicator-applet
<glpiana> dimmi chosa esce
<glpiana> *cosa
<gian_> dove lo posto
<skricciolo1981> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<gian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823669/
<glpiana> gian_, allora clicca cole destro sul pannello -> agiungi al pannello -> indicator applet o applet indicatore
<gian_> non ho nessuno delle due possibilità da te indicate, quello che più si avvicina è indicatore
<glpiana> metti indicatore
<gian_> sì ok
<gian_> era indicatore
<glpiana> eh, da mo che te lo dicevo :)
<gian_> grazie, sono un pò duretto. :)
<u_p_e_x> qualcuno riesce a far funzionare wpa supplicant con alice telecom ? come devo mettere la pass?
<glpiana> !wpa | u_p_e_x già vista la guida?
<ubot-it> u_p_e_x già vista la guida?: wpa is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/WpaSupplicant
<pasqualino77> ciao a tutti .. ho un problema con l'audio hdm1 ... ho una scheda video invidea con uscita hdmi. Ho provato a fare i settaggi sul pannello di controllo ... ma nulla
<glpiana> pasqualino77, clicca sull'icona dell'audio e apri le impostazioni
<pasqualino77> ok
<pasqualino77> nel frattempo ho messo una canzon in loop
<glpiana> pasqualino77, clicca sulla scheda "hardware" e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | pasqualino77
<ubot-it> pasqualino77: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pasqualino77> ok
<pasqualino77> glpiana è possibile che ubuntu mi veda solo un processore?
<glpiana> pasqualino77, scusa ma che c'entra adesso il processore con l'audio hdmi?
<glpiana> pasqualino77, al processore ci pensiamo dopo
<pasqualino77> perchè mi si sà impalando firefox  ... e se vedo il task manager
<pasqualino77> ok ora si è sbloccato ho dovuto killare un processo di firefox
<glpiana> pasqualino77, allora per vedere le caratteristiche del processore scrivi in un terminale: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<glpiana> !paste | pasqualino77
<ubot-it> pasqualino77: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pasqualino77> glpiana questa è la schermata
<glpiana> ...
<pasqualino77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823745/
<pasqualino77> questo è il codice che mi hai fatto incollare
<glpiana> 4 processori
<glpiana> pasqualino77, ma non hai postato il link della schermata
<pasqualino77> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/525/schermatadel20120131130.png/
<pasqualino77> eccola
<glpiana> pasqualino77, vabbè, ti avevoo chiesto di vedere la scheda "hardware" ma poi ti avrei chiesto anche l'uscita
<glpiana> pasqualino77, nel temrinale scrivi: alsamixer
<pasqualino77> ok
<pasqualino77> ok
<glpiana> pasqualino77, e prendi una schermata
<pasqualino77> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/alsa.png/
<pasqualino77> cmq se vuoi apro teamviewer
<glpiana> pasqualino77, no. se colleghi delle casse con il jack senti l'audio?
<pasqualino77> asp
<Kimal73> come faccio a vedere se una scheda video sarà compatibile con ubuntu?
<glpiana> pasqualino77, eventualmente modifica l'uscita
<pasqualino77> allora prima ho fatto la prova .. collegando con vga e uscita audio funzionava
<glpiana> Kimal73, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati
<glpiana> pasqualino77, su alsamixer, spostati verso destra con le frecce e vedi se ci sono dei canali silenziati (hanno MM alla base)
<glpiana> Kimal73, comunque in linea di massima le ati su ubuntu vanno senza problemi con i driver open preinstallati. controlla da live cd o live usb. per i proprietari bisogna vedere se poi il gestore te li propone
<pasqualino77> il cd e smart s
<pasqualino77> oppure è un 5
<glpiana> pasqualino77, smart che?
<OverMe> pasqualino77, metti in paste un: aplay -l
<pasqualino77> eccomi .. mi erano finite le batterie del mouse
<Serpico> ciao
<pasqualino77> smart 5.1 off
<glpiana> pasqualino77, segui OverMe
<pasqualino77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823757/
<pasqualino77> fatto overme
<OverMe> pasqualino77, alsamixer -c1
<OverMe> se si apre, prendi una schermata
<pasqualino77> ok
<pasqualino77> tutti 00
<Kimal73> glpiana: come faccio a controllare dalla live se ancora questo scheda non ce l'ho?
<OverMe> pasqualino77, aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds^Clsa/Noise.wav
<OverMe> dimmi se si sente qualcosa
<OverMe> azz aspetta
<OverMe> aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav
<OverMe> ecco
<glpiana> Kimal73, non potevo saperlo. in ogni caso vale la mia risposta sopra
<pasqualino77> dice che riproduce ma non sento nulla ...
<pasqualino77> overme .. torno tra 10 minuti
<OverMe> pasqualino77, cambia il 3 con il 7 e riprova
<Kimal73> glpiana: pk
<Kimal73> ok
<Serpico> pasqualino77: mi sa che siamo nella stessa barca
<Serpico> ragazzi problemi con l'audio
<pasqualino77> eccomi
<pasqualino77> nisba ...
<pasqualino77> cmq .. l'altra volta mi sembra che i problemi erano i driver della scheda video
<pasqualino77> ma non ci voglio insistere
<pasqualino77> serpico :-) sono fiducioso ..
<Serpico> ho provato aplay -D plughw:1,3 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav ma non si sente
<pasqualino77> no overme è uscito ora come faccio glpiana tornerà?
<Serpico> prima o poi..
<pasqualino77> ma sono scomparsi entrambi
<glpiana> pasqualino77, ero via. hai provato a fare 1,7 come suggeriva OverMe?
<pasqualino77> si
<pasqualino77> cmq l'altra volta .... mi hai aiutato tu ...
<pasqualino77> e mi hai fatto aggiornare i driver della scheda video
<glpiana> pasqualino77, e abbiamo risolto?
<pasqualino77> in quanto l'hdmi è sulla scheda video
<pasqualino77> si
<pasqualino77> poi mio fratello ha deciso di formattare il pc e mi ha tolto ubuntu
<glpiana> pasqualino77, scrivi: lsmod | grep nvidia            e vediamo che esce
<pasqualino77> nulla
<glpiana> pasqualino77, metti l'output di lsmod su pastebin
<pasqualino77> mnon esce nulla :-) riga vuota
<glpiana> pasqualino77, scrivendo lsmod non esce nulla?
<glpiana> pasqualino77, se ti si è scaricato il mouse, premi ctrl + shift + blob num  e muovi il mouse con il tastierino numerico
<marcello> c'è nessuno ?
<glpiana> !nessuno | marcello
<ubot-it> marcello: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<marcello> ho bisogno d' aiuto
<glpiana> !aiuto | marcello
<ubot-it> marcello: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<marcello> come posso importare i preferiti di firefox da windows a linux ?
<glpiana> marcello, da qindows apri i segnalibri e glieli fai esportare. poi prendi il file e lo importi dal firefox di ubunru
<marcello> cosa importante da sapere causa virus non riesco più ad accedere a windows
<glpiana> marcello, guarda in C:\Documents and Settings\"nome utente"\Dati applicazioni\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\"cartellaalfanumerica".default e vedi cosa trovi
<marcello> c'è un c:\ anche dentro linux ?
<glpiana> marcello, no, monti il disco di windows e carchi il percorso Documents and Settings etc etc
<glpiana> *cerchi
<marcello> e chi ce l'ha il disco di windows
<marcello> si può lanciare da linux un antivirus per ripulire windows ?
<glpiana> marcello, ma se non hai windows da dove piffero li vuoi prendere sti segnalibri? dal windows del vicino di casa?
<marcello> ho visto che esistono degli antivirus che si lanciano dalla chiavetta usb me ne sapete indicare uno che abbia un auto run all' avvio del computer ?
<marcello> eh eh
<pasqualino77> rieccomi scusate ..
<pasqualino77> glpiana scrivendo lsmod | grep nvidia
<pasqualino77> non trova nulla
<glpiana> pasqualino77, dai solo lsmod e metti su  pastebin
<pasqualino77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823829/
<OverMe> pasqualino77, avevi provato con il 7?
<pasqualino77> overme 1,7 giusto .. si provato ma non si sentiva nulla
<OverMe> prova con 8
<OverMe> se non si sente ancora, prova col 9
<OverMe> uno di questi "dovrebbe" farti sentire qualcosa
<pasqualino77> no niente
<pasqualino77> ho provato anche con 2,0 e 2,1
<OverMe> no, quelli non esistono
<OverMe> pasqualino77, grep eld_valid /proc/asound/NVidia/eld*
<pasqualino77> he he ... cmq nelle impostazioni ci sono tante uscite
<OverMe> dimmi che dice
<pasqualino77> 1234 ? quale metto o è indifferente
<OverMe> ma di che parli?
<pasqualino77> overme file o directory non valida
<OverMe> ok, allora servono i driver proprietari
<OverMe> pasqualino77, apri il gestore driver e installa i driver che ti consiglia
<pasqualino77> si come avevo scritto a glpiana ... avevo aggiornato l'altra volta la scheda video
<pasqualino77> non me li consiglia
<glpiana> pasqualino77, strano, scrivi uname -a   e incolla quanto esce
<OverMe> non ti fa visualizzare niente?
<pasqualino77> no non mi consiglia nulla
<pasqualino77> overme Linux pasfisso-desktop 3.0.0-15-generic-pae #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 17:07:31 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> pasqualino77, e scrivi: lspci | grep -i vga
<pasqualino77> glpiana 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0ca5 (rev a2)
<OverMe> e che roba è
<pasqualino77> è una cheda nvidia con hdmi incorporata
<pasqualino77> se vuoi apro il pc e ti dico iil modello
<pasqualino77> cosa non semplice perchè non sono a casa mia e devo trovare un cacciavite
<OverMe> mi sembra strano che non me lo dica lspci, sarà hypernuova?
<pasqualino77> il pc l'ho comprato a marzo dell'anno scorso
<pasqualino77> no maggio :-)
<pasqualino77> vi ho mandato in crisi :-)
<jester-> pasqualino77: sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:ferramroberto/nvidia
<jester-> pasqualino77: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  poi install il current, se non va con questo torna a winzoz
<pasqualino77> tutto attaccato o due comandi
<jester-> pasqualino77: sudo add-apt-repository  ppa:ferramroberto/nvidia
<jester-> pasqualino77: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pasqualino77> mai più su winzoz ... tanto ora mio fratello non c'è più
<jester-> pasqualino77: poi sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<pasqualino77> il tempo di aggiornare
<Serpico> avrei un problemino per quanto riguarda la mia scheda audio (non ha intenzione di funzionare correttamente) sicuramente è una questione di impostazioni sballate appena qualcuno può darmi una mano a verificarle lo rigrazierò:D
<pasqualino77> ok ... io che devo fare riavviare?
<pasqualino77> ho provato a mettere tutti i canali hdmi ...
<pasqualino77> jester- ma non và
<OverMe> pasqualino77, già installato anche nvidia-current?
<pasqualino77> si
<jester-> pasqualino77: lsmod | grep nvidia
<pasqualino77> non trova nula
<jester-> allora non usa nvidia
<pasqualino77> il driver risulta abilitato
<jester-> allora non usa nouveaou
<jester-> pasqualino77: lsmod | grep nouveaou
<pasqualino77> neanche il 2°
<jester-> pasqualino77: fa vedere lsmod
<pasqualino77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823854/
<jester-> pasqualino77: sta usando ancora i noueveau, fa vedere dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<pasqualino77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/823855/
<jester-> pasqualino77: hai riavviato il pc?
<pasqualino77> no avevo chiesto se dovevo farlo
<pasqualino77> riavvio ?
<jester-> yess
<pasqualio77> grazie jester- glpiana overme ... và tutto bene
<jester-> pasqualino77: si è messo a parlare?
<pasqualio77> funziona l'audio
<OverMe> lol
<jester-> occhie
<jester-> occhei
<pasqualio77> si j-ax canta :-)
<pasqualio77> mmm e perchè l'audio su internet non si sente?
<jester-> pasqualio77: cioè?
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> olà nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-  :)
<pasqualio77> se metto un video su youtube ...
<pasqualio77> non riesco a capiere se è bassissimo o on si sente
<pasqualio77> mmm è bassissimo
<marcello> come posso rendere più veloce lo scorrimento delle immagini ?
<marcello> i giochi di facebook vanno a rilento
<pasqualio77> jester- bah è strano ... ho aperto alsamixer ed è tutto apposto
<pasqualio77> l'audio di firefox è bassissimo
<jester-> pasqualio77: impostazioni audio poi vai nell'ultimo tab a destra con youtubbo attaccato
<marcello> no jester hai letto la mia domanda ? puoi aiutarmi ?
<pasqualio77> jester- dice alsa plugincointener
<jester-> pasqualio77:  in impostazioni audio tab applicazioni il volume del flash è su?
<pasqualio77> non c'è il volume del flash ma c'è plugin cointener ed è al massimo
<pasqualio77> bah jester- non mi era mai successo questo
<jester-> pasqualio77: nel pc o nella tv si sente basso
<pasqualio77> se metto la canzone tramite lettore si sente bene
<pasqualio77> se metto un video su youtube con il volume 100 % e il volime generale del pc 200% si sente piano
<jester-> pasqualio77: il volume nel video flash è alzato?
<pasqualio77> molto piano ...
<pasqualio77> tutto al massimo
<jester-> pasqualio77: audio della tv?
<pasqualio77> allora se apro con chrone si sente bene
<Serpico> jester-: visto che ci sei posso resettare le impostazioni audio in qualche modo? come ad esempio i software rinomino la cartella vecchia e vediamo?
<jester-> pasqualio77: prova a cancellare al cartella .macromedia
<pasqualio77> jester- se apro lo stesso video con chrome si sente ... con firefox ... invece no è molto basso
<jester-> Serpico: cioè?
<pasqualio77> fatto
<Serpico> jester-: voglio resettare tutte le impostazioni dell'audio perchè non sento nulla
<pasqualio77> ora jester-
<jester-> Serpico: non è che sia tanto da resettare
<jester-> Serpico: installa gnome-alasmixer e paciocca
<Serpico> jester-: ehm...kde :)
<jester-> Serpico: allora è materia del buon peace
<Serpico> dai finisci con pasqualio77 poi si pensa a me speravo di fare qualcosa da solo prima di chiedere aiuto serio :)
<pasqualio77> che faccio chiudo firefox e riapro ?
<jester-> pasqualio77: yess
<pasqualino77> a riecchime
<pasqualino77> bah ora mi sembra che chrome si sia allineato a firefox si sentono tutti e due bassi
<pasqualino77> ha ha ha  jester-
<jester-> lol
<jester-> devo uscire
<pasqualino77> vabbè alzo il volume
<mar> ciao, non trovo vygis per ubuntu (10.04). c'è qualche altro programma che lo sostituisce (per sbloccare cell della 3) grazie
<Guest37776> ciao, problemino:non si apre più google crome..cosa sarà successo?
<Guest37776> ubuntu 10.04 aggiornato
<Guest37776> ho perso i permessi forse?
<enzotib> Guest37776, se lo lanci da un terminale?
<Guest37776> con quale comando?
<nicotano> buonasera
<enzotib> Guest37776, chromium-browser
<Guest37776> errore
<Guest37776> [4519:4530:2464540942:ERROR:shared_memory_posix.cc(172)] Creating shared memory in /dev/shm/.org.chromium.Chromium.Y7CzTd failed: Permesso negato
<Guest37776> [4519:4530:2464541183:ERROR:shared_memory_posix.cc(175)] Unable to access(W_OK|X_OK) /dev/shm: Permesso negato
<Guest37776> [4519:4530:2464541212:FATAL:shared_memory_posix.cc(177)] This is frequently caused by incorrect permissions on /dev/shm.  Try 'sudo chmod 1777 /dev/shm' to fix.
<Guest37776> Abortito
<FloodBotIt1> Guest37776: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<enzotib> !pastebin | Guest37776
<ubot-it> Guest37776: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enzotib> Guest37776, ls -ld /dev/shm/
<Guest37776> drwxr-xr-t 2 root root 40 2010-04-19 11:30 /dev/shm/
<enzotib> Guest37776, come dice lui: sudo chmod 1777 /dev/shm
<Guest37776> bash: errore di sintassi vicino il simbolo non atteso "do"
<enzotib> Guest37776, devi copiare esattamente queso: sudo chmod 1777 /dev/shm
<enzotib> questo*
<lindrio> se la chiavetta wi-fi mi chiede la password ma poi non mi fa entrare è un problema di driver?
<Guest37776> nessuna risposta
<enzotib> Guest37776, riprova a lanciare chromium
<lindrio> ho guardato un po in giro e dicevano che era un possibile problema qualcuno ha avuto a che fare con robe del genere?
<Guest37776> ora da terminale parte ma solo da terminale.....
<enzotib> Guest37776, se da terminale parte ed in altro modo no, diventa difficile da diagnosticare
<Guest37776> ok, grazie ho tolto l'icona sulla barra e rimessa di nuovo ora funziona grazie..ciao
<enzotib> ciao
<raff88> salve, qualcuno sa dirmi se esiste una guida su come installare ubuntu su un computer privo di qualsiasi sistema operativo?
<^zenyhooubby-it> ciao!
<^zenyhooubby-it> per favore non sò come ingrandire le partizioni con gparted su ubuntu 10.04. Potete aiutarmi? Grazie! :-)
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, ci hai almeno provato?
<^zenyhooubby-it> ciao enzotib, sì ho provato e ri-provato...
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, e che problema riscontri?
<^zenyhooubby-it> ho creato una nuova partizione primaria ext3 + spazio non allocato
<^zenyhooubby-it> semplicemente non sò come aggiungere questa partizione e lo spazio libero a quella principale
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, non si aggiunge una partizione a un'altra
<^zenyhooubby-it> cioè, come usarli per ingrandire quella di ubuntu
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, puoi inglobare lo spazio libero adiacente, preferibilmente a destra
<^zenyhooubby-it> e come?
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, fai in modo di avere spazio libero alla destra della partizione che vuoi ingrandire
<^zenyhooubby-it> l'unico comando disponibile per lo spazio non allocato è "nuovo"
<^zenyhooubby-it> lo spazio libero è a sinistra
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, male, perché dovrà spostare tutto il contenuto e ci metterà una vita
<^zenyhooubby-it> la partizione di ubuntu è la penultima a destra
<^zenyhooubby-it> prima della swap
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, fammi uno screenshot
<enzotib> !image | ^zenyhooubby-it
<ubot-it> ^zenyhooubby-it: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<^zenyhooubby-it> http://imagebin.org/196558
<^zenyhooubby-it> enzotib : caricata! :-)
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, vuoi allargare la sda6?
<^zenyhooubby-it> esatto enzotib
<enzotib> e di quanto?
<^zenyhooubby-it> della dimensione dello spazio non allocato...
<^zenyhooubby-it> saranno una decina di gb circa
<^zenyhooubby-it> il fatto è che ho 3 partizioni in 60 gb di spazio... :-)
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, ma sei da livecd/liveusb?
<^zenyhooubby-it> no...
<^zenyhooubby-it> ubuntu 10.04 su ext3 installato in dual-boot con winxp
<^zenyhooubby-it> ma questa partizione è di soli 10 gb...
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, per fare l'operazione devi partire da livecd, non puoi fare operazioni a caldo sul sistema
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, e poi, anche da livecd, devi disattivare lo swap, con il comando sudo swapoff -a
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it, mi segui?
<^zenyhooubby-it> si
<^zenyhooubby-it> ma non si può fare dalla modalità provvisoria? o usando win xp?
<enzotib> no
<enzotib> ma se hai una pendrive di 1GB, ci metti un attimo a scaricare una iso e fare una liveusb con il tool apposito
<enzotib> ora devo andare, ciao
<^zenyhooubby-it> ok grazie vedo se trovo il cd
<^zenyhooubby-it> grazie enzotib
<kunta> ok, all'avvio del sistema operativo, 11.10 mi dice_server ISD: ERRORil server isd non puo essere avviato perchè la porta 5800 è gia' in  uso etcccc.....CHE faccio e dove vedo:
<kunta> che significa _server isd : error , porta 5800 è gia occupata?
<kunta> che significa _server isd : error , porta 5800 è gia occupata?
<kunta> ho ubunt 11.10
<^zenyhooubby-it> qualcuno mi sà aiutare a creare ubuntu live-usb in una chiavetta usb con dati dentro?
<enzotib> ^zenyhooubby-it: c'è il programma apposito usb-creator
<sandrinux> ciao a tutti
<lindrio> qualcuno utilizza wcid?
<lindrio> wicd?
<honestsimula> ciao belli ce nessuno
<Skricciolo1981_> p
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<accendino> salve a tutti
<accendino> ho recuperato un vecchio pc portatile compaq evo n600c con 256mb di ram che linux mi consigliate di installare?
<Carlin0> prova lubuntu  o cmq una distro con lxde
<accendino> ho provatoxubuntu ma diventa lento
<Carlin0> xubuntu usa xfce con 256 mb di ram non gira , ovvero gira lentissimo
<damiano> questo serve a guadagnere fette di mercato Carlin0
<accendino> ma con lubuntu perdo la possibilità di usufruire del software centre?
<damiano> no
<damiano> sono tutti uguali
<Carlin0> mi pare ne stiano facendo uno apposta per lxde
<damiano> con 256 mega di ram
<Carlin0> cmq accendino  non è che tu abbia molto da scegliere
<damiano> credo che giri bene solo una power user
<accendino> un ultima domanda è in italiano?
<Carlin0> accendino, si
<accendino> grazie
<Serpico> ola
<koalinux> buonasera a tutti
<Serpico> cerco un'aiuto riguardante l'audio. non sento assolutamente nulla quando riproduco un file mentre i suoni di sistema funzionano.
<koalinux> qualcuno sa spiegarmi come funziona il dominio .local che si trova di default?si può modificare?come?
<Serpico> risolto :D
<mint> ciao
<mint> non ce nessunooooo
<mint> ?
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-01
<Alcadeias> ciao a tutti
<Alcadeias> qualcuno sveglio?
<Alcadeias> nessun nottambulo?
<Alcadeias> ^_^
<Alcadeias> nessuno sveglio?
<Alcadeias> overme sei ancora online?
<Alcadeias> OverMe*
<OverMe> pare di si
<Alcadeias> eccomi,
<Alcadeias> scusa se assillo, ma ho trovato il canale sul sito di ubuntu, dove dice che si può chiedere qui tutte le infromazioni per i profani ch si avvicinano a linux
<OverMe> solo che riguarda ubuntu
<Alcadeias> si
<Alcadeias> ecco, io sono un untente microforsz
<Alcadeias> XD
<Alcadeias> ma dato ke windows fa girare i coglioni una volta ogni 10 minuti
<Alcadeias> pensavo di camiare totalmente e buttarmi sull open source
<Alcadeias> solo che non capisco nulla di questo mondo per me nuovo e volevo insomma qualche informazione... se possibile vista l'ora tarda
<Alcadeias> XD
<OverMe> ovvero?
<Alcadeias> un po di come funziona il tutto
<Alcadeias> per esempio sul web tutti parlano molto bene di ubuntu ma io non l'ho mai usato e non saprei nemmeno da che punto partire
<Alcadeias> senza contare che di programmazione non so nulla
<OverMe> di programmazione non c'è da saper nulla
<OverMe> se vuoi provare ubuntu scarica l'iso del cd dal sito, lo masterizzi e lo fai partire all'avvio del pc
<OverMe> ti fa partire ubuntu senza installare niente. se ti piace lo installi altrimenti non succede neinte
<Alcadeias> ma hocomunque tutte le funzionalità attive'
<Alcadeias> ?
<Alcadeias> per esempio internet ecc ecc
<OverMe> se l'hardware è riconosciuto si
<Alcadeias> eh è un problema, mi spiego esempio stupido internet...
<Alcadeias> io ho un modem wi fi,
<Alcadeias> però per esempio non conosco la password per entrare nel router... se vado su 192.198.1.1
<Alcadeias> mi chiede un password
<Alcadeias> kenon conosco
<Alcadeias> mentre sono in possesso invece della pass per connettermi alla rete
<Alcadeias> possono esseci problemi?
<Alcadeias> (se invece faccio partire l'ISO da daemon tools?)
<OverMe> no non ci sono problemi per il router
<OverMe> la iso va fatta partire al boot del pc non da dentro windows
<Alcadeias> ok quindi impostanto il cd come periferica primaria dal bios no?
<OverMe> esatto
<Alcadeias> ok ho finito ora di scaricare l'iso
<Alcadeias> provo a masterizzare
<OverMe> quale hai scaricato?
<Alcadeias> ubunt desktop 32 bit
<OverMe> ok
<Alcadeias> ok
<Alcadeias>  cazzo nn ho un programma per masterizzare....
<Alcadeias> ho da poco formattato il pc
<Alcadeias> cosa uso?
<Alcadeias> sto utilizzando il masterizzatore di imagini di windows
<Alcadeias> procedo a bootare il dvd
<Alcadeias> e a far partire ubuntu
<Alcadeias> OverMe
<Alcadeias> eccomi di ritorno dalla modalità di prova
<Alcadeias> qualcuno ancora vivo?
<Alcadeias> nessuno nessuno?
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<Ola86> ciao
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ola86> Sto configurando cups per condividere una stampante, ma non va!!
<glpiana> Ola86, che tipo di condivisione?
<Ola86> da locale riesco a stampare me da remoto (all'interno della mia LAN) non ci riesco
<Ola86> cioè?
<Ola86> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Ola86> questo è il file di configuarazione
<Ola86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/824856/
<jester-> Ola86: hai reso  visibile e condivisa la stampante? hai poi installato la stampante di rete sugli altri pc?
<jester-> non serve modificare nessun file
<Ola86> ho reso condivisibile la stampante mettendo la spunta in cups su condividi stampante ma poi non riesco ad individuarla in altri pc
<Ola86> sono andato il localhost:631
<Ola86> ed ho seguito passo passo quello che mi chiedeva in aggiungi stamapnte
<Ola86> il soft ha individuato in maniera automatica la stampante connessa
<Ola86> ho inserito tutto quello che mi chiedeva
<Ola86> e ho fatto una prova di stamapa in locale e a mio gran stupore andava....
<Ola86> ma poi non riesco ad individuarla negli altri pc
<Ola86> se vuoi ti faccio uno screen
<jester-> Ola86: setta da http://localhost:631 poi riavvii il servizio e fai cercare la stampante dalla gui sugli altri pc
<Ola86> ho gia fatto questa cosa.... già riavviato ma non trovano nulla gli altri pc
<jester-> Ola86: il che è strano, non è che hai cannibalizzato qualche file?
<Ola86> bo..
<jester-> Ola86: è una stmpante usb?
<Ola86> si
<Ola86> il bello è che dal pc con ubuntu va che è una meraviglia
<jester-> Odo: e sul pc a cui è collegata funza?
<Ola86> poi da gli altri pc in rete con win non va
<Ola86> https://192.168.1.2:631/printers/HP_Photosmart_C4700_series
<Ola86> questo è l'indirizzo
<Ola86> ma non va
<jester-> Ola86: in iwn devi abilitare condivisione file e stampanti
<Ola86> dove??
<jester-> Ola86: in proprietà di rete se ricordo bene
<jester-> Ola86: e fa vedere l'immagine di http://localhost:631> proprieta della stampante
<jester-> !imagebin | Ola86
<ubot-it> Ola86: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ola86> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ola86> http://imagebin.org/196682
<Ola86> ecco qui
<Ola86> http://imagebin.org/196682 |jester-
<Ola86> http://imagebin.org/196682 | jester-
<jester-> Ola86: entra in administration e fa vedere
<Ola86> http://imagebin.org/196683
<Ola86> http://imagebin.org/196682 | jester-
<jester-> Ola86: devi entrare nel tab administration in alto
<Ola86> in quell'immagine ci sono
<Ola86> dici nel tab vicino ad home...??
<Ola86> se dici quello ci sono!!
<jester-> Ola86: cove si setta la stampante
<jester-> Ola86: sul pc a cui è collegata nè
<Ola86> non capisco
<Ola86> la stampante si configura da li... clicco in gestisci stamapnte
<jester-> Ola86: Ola86 sei sul pc a cui è collegata la stampante?
<Ola86> no ma lo faccio in remoto la grafica web è la stessa
<jester-> Ola86: vedo la stampante installata e condivisa
<Ola86> lo so..
<Ola86> ma non funziona
<jester-> Ola86: quindi il problema è winzoz
<Ola86> mmm....
<Ola86> non la trova proprio...
<jester-> sul quale va abilitata la condivisione file e stampanti
<Ola86> non credo sia winz
<Ola86> è abilitata
<Ola86> se già non avrei provato queste cose, non sarei venuto qui
<jester-> Ola86: guarda nella configurazione stampante se è visibile in rete
<Ola86> se guardi nella prima immaggine che ti ho messo in alto nel titolo c'è scrttio shared
<jester-> Ola86: installa i deriver della stampante su winzoz anche
<Ola86> già ci sono, perchè prima utilizzavo la stampante li
<jester-> Ola86: shared è un conto visibile un altro
<Ola86> dove posso vedere questa cosa?
<jester-> li dalla pagina web vai in configurazione della stampante e controlla se è visibile
<Ola86> ci siete??
<jester-> Ola86: conrollato?
<Ola86> rieccomi..
<Ola86> ho riavviato il tutto...
<Ola86> ma non va...
<Ola86> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ola86> Purtroppo ho riprovato con la stamapante ma non va...
<u_p_e_x> !resetgnome
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<nicotano> salve
<sin> ciao!nel pacchetto di open office non c'è ,credo, la creazione di un database.come faccio per scaricarlo?
<nicotano> sin lo trovi nel software center
<sin> dat
<sin> si tks,scrivo bata base openoffice?
<glpiana> sin, scrivi database
<filo1234> openoffice.org2-base
<nedu> ciao, c'è nessuno?
<glpiana> !nessuno | nedu
<ubot-it> nedu: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<nedu> daje
<nedu> vorrei un suggerimento su quale programma usare per "clonare" il sistema
<nedu> almeno credo che sia clonare
<nicotano> !backup | nedu
<ubot-it> nedu: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<nedu> devo fare un operazione rischiosa percui vorrei avere la possibilità di "tornare indietro"
<nedu> non solo backup dei dati pero, ma tutto il resto con tutte le impostazioni, i programmi installati ecc...
<glpiana> !backup | nedu
<filo1234> dd, clonezilla ^
<nedu> si chiama ugualmente backup?
<filo1234> no
<filo1234> il backup è una cosa...il clone è un'altra
<nedu> è quello che sto chiedendo :)
<glpiana> su quella guida trovi indicazioni per entrambe le cose
<nicotano> nedu, salvi i dati, il sistema e i programmi si reinstallano, cmq se vuoi fare un clone del disco usa clonezilla come detto  da filo1234
<filo1234> ^
<nedu> certo che si reinstallano ma perche dovrei farlo se posso evitarlo?
<glpiana> !chat | nedu
<ubot-it> nedu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nedu> che vuol dire?
<filo1234> nedu: mi pare che ti abbiamo dato diverse opzioni
<nedu> la mia è una domanda tecnica
<Chat7925> ciao. volevo sapere se e' possibile che un pc non riesca ad alimentare abbastanza corrente per un hardware esterno. puo' essere un problema del sistema operativo o di cosa altro?
<filo1234> e io ti ho risposto
<nedu> sto chiedendo: perche dovrei preferire un backup a una clonazione?
<glpiana> nedu, la risposta ti è stata data, leggi la guida
<nedu> quale chat?
<filo1234> nedu: sono scelte tue...
<nedu> per nulla gentili cmq
<filo1234> pitzalone: si è possibile ma non dipende dalsistema operativo, ma dall'alimentatore
<nedu> gli altri utenti sono molto piu disponibili
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> nedu, chiudiamo l'off topic per cortesia
<glpiana> pitzalone, da usb?
<pitzalone> filo1234: come posso comportarmi?
<pitzalone> glpiana: si
<glpiana> pitzalone, tutte le porte?
<filo1234> pitzalone: se parli di hub usb ads esempio....usare hub con alimentazione
<filo1234> pitzalone: idem per le altre periferiche...
<pitzalone> e' una scheda audio da usare con xwax. prinma la usavo con un netbook e ce la facevo ora su notebook piu' vecchio non ce la fa!
<pitzalone> glpiana: si
<stambof> STAMBOF
<pitzalone> glpiana: sto pensando che ha un attacco per alimentatore. lo provo e vedo se cosi' ce la fa!
<pitzalone> cosa dici?
<Efius> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con amule adunanza ho settato le porte tramite myfastpage ma kad rimane firewalled
<sin> ciao,non riesco a scaricare base di open office
<accendino> salve a tutti
<accendino> ho recuperato un vecchio compaq evo n600c ieri mi avete consigliato di mettere lubuntu ma nn riesco a installarlo parte il terminale e nn so cosa fare
<Efius> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con amule adunanza, ho settato le porte però kad risulta ugualmente firewalled. mi potete aiutare?
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<Efius> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con amule adunanza, ho settato le porte però kad risulta ugualmente firewalled. mi potete aiutare?
<glpiana> Efius, per adunanza c'è un sito dedicato: www.adunanza.net/
<Efius> glpiana, si ho gia visto ma non sono riuscito a concludere niente
<glpiana> Efius, ma non è questo il canale per questi argomenti
<Efius> glpiana, ah pardon! dove devo entrare?
<glpiana> Efius, o chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat oppure non so
<Efius> glpiana, grazie proverò li
<nedu> salve. ho creato usb multiboot con clonezilla ma quando parte mi restituisce: user@debian$ perchè?
<Alcadeias> giornoa tutti
<Alcadeias> qualche anima pia che possa darmi un aiutino?
<HoldenC> !chiedere | Alcadeias
<ubot-it> Alcadeias: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<Alcadeias> ieri sera in preda all'ennessima crisi dopo ke win 7 mi ha crashato facendomi perdere 2 ore di lavoro mi sono rotto e ho scaricato ed installato ubuntu... per ora mi trovo bene, sembra leggero affidabile per ora non da alcun tipo di problem...
<Alcadeias> mi viene un dubbio però, girando nel web ho sentito spesso parlare di una distro diversa chiamata backtrack5
<Alcadeias> qualcuno sa darmi qualche info? non ho capito bene x cosa viene utilizzata
<Alcadeias> e soprattutto se conviene installarla o meno... scusate ma sono approdato ieri al mondo dell'open source... devo ancora farmi le ossa
<HoldenC> Alcadeias, se usi ubuntu e linux in generale da poco, il mio consiglio sarebbe di familiarizzare con ubuntu prima e poi magari esplorare altre alternative
<HoldenC> detto questo, per consigli di questo genere c'e' il canale della chat
<HoldenC> !chat | Alcadeias
<ubot-it> Alcadeias: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alcadeias> ok crassie ^_^
<nedu>  salve. ho creato usb multiboot con clonezilla ma quando parte mi restituisce: user@debian$ perchè?
<ashickur-noor> I have not see the space there
<ashickur-noor> :P
<XAlcadeiasX> ciao
<XAlcadeiasX> qualcuno online?
<HoldenC> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nedu>  salve. ho creato usb multiboot con clonezilla ma quando parte mi restituisce: user@debian$ perchè?
<XAlcadeiasX> poter intallare un file ISO su ubuntu? Ho un iso che per partire ha bisogno di un crack, essendo quest'ultima un exe immagino non ci sia modo di farlo funzionare vero?
<HoldenC> !warez
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Efius_> Overme, eccomi
<OverMe> Efius_, #ubuntu-it-chat
<Psych> hehhe
<Alcadeias> ciao a tutti... Io ho scaricato un file eseguibile diviso in 7 parti rar; volevo sapere come poterlo estrarre su ubuntu 11.10, ed inoltre come poter montare il file che verrebbe a crearsi (completo) che è un ISO.
<jester-> Alcadeias: installa unrar e poi clicca sul file n1
<Alcadeias> questo orebbe servire per scompattare i file
<Alcadeias> ma per montare l'ISO?
<jester-> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /posizione/della/immagine.iso /punto/dimount
<Alcadeias> ok (io sono passato ieri sera a ubuntu per la prima volta in vita mia) se riesci provi a spiegarlo a un bambino di 3 anni?
<Alcadeias> XD
<LjL> !info gmountiso
<ubot-it> gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<tado> ciao a tutti. qualcuno mi sa dire come modificare il formato della data di thunderbird? mi mostra l'orario in AM/PM invece che in 24h
<sin> ciao,come faccio a scaricare base di openoffice?
<Holden> sin, in che senso 'base'?
<sin> è un pacchetto per data base di open office.quello di default in ubuntu nn ce l'ha
<Holden> sin, che versione di ubuntu hai?
<sin> 11.10
<Holden> hai libreoffice li?
<sin> si
<Holden> !info libreoffice-base
<ubot-it> libreoffice-base (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.4-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1917 kB, installed size 7808 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<Holden> sin, installa il pacchetto libreoffice-base
<sin> si come è tutta la procedura da terminale?
<Holden> sin, sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base
<sin> vado
<tado> qualcuno sa come aprire un file criptato con pgp via nautilus?
<tado> seahorse non funziona piú, a quanto pare
<sin> con libreoffice  installato non va in conflitto?
<Holden> sin, no
<Alcadeias> hi
<sin> grazie Holden tutto installato!
<Holden> sin, ok
<sin> byebye
<AlexTux> salve, avrei bisogno di aiuto con la mia scheda di rete wireless, ho installato xubuntu 11.10 sul mio compaq nx6125
<AlexTux> il problema è che quando accedo la scheda di rete mi da un messaggio nel menù a tendina con scritto "dispositivo non pronto (manca il firmware)"
<OverMe> AlexTux, da terminale: dmesg
<OverMe> !paste | AlexTux
<ubot-it> AlexTux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AlexTux> ho scritto il comando dmesg nel terminale, vi copio il contenuto?
<AlexTux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/825391/
<OverMe> AlexTux, ora guardo
<AlexTux> grazie
<OverMe> AlexTux, il gestore driver non ti consiglia un river da installare?
<AlexTux> driver aggiuntivi dici? sì, me lo consiglia e l'ho installato, ma non è della scheda wifi, ma del modem altri non me ne da
<OverMe> AlexTux, da terminale: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<OverMe> poi fai vedere tutto
<AlexTux> ok, ora lo faccio
<OverMe> [torno tra 10 minuti]
<AlexTux> ora funziona, grazie mille, ti ho copiato comunque tutto qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/825401/
<AlexTux> quale è stato il problema?
<OverMe> AlexTux, che le schede di rete della broadcom hanno bisogno del firmware da scaricare per funzionare
<luckj> ciao
<luckj> qua si può chiedere aiuto per mediatomb?
<alessandr1> ciao a tutti
<alessandr1> chi saprebbe consigliare come installare sopcast su ubuntu?
<damiano> google :)
<alessandr1> anzi su linux mint 12
<OverMe> alessandr1, questo canale è soltanto per ubuntu
<alessandr1> ho anche ubuntu
<pigeta2> sera
<pigeta2> ho appena installato ubuntu 11.10
<pigeta2> vorrei eliminare unity e mettere gnome-shell
<pigeta2> ho dato sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<pigeta2> seguito da sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-shell
<pigeta2> ho riavviato ma ho ancora unity
<pigeta2> che fo?
<reddos> ciao a tutti anche io ho dei problemi con ubuntu 11.10 non va
<reddos> prova ad riavviare e qundo dai la passuword ce un opszione da ubuntu o ubuntu 2d prova
<reddos> se non ricordo male se dai la prima con ubuntu devi ripristinare il desktop con tutte licone
<Alex99> ciao, ho installato ubuntu sul netbook samsung ma la conn. wireless non va? grazie
<bobbybong> !wifi
<ubot-it> wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<reddos> cari amici miei  ubuntu 11.04 e 11.10  32 bit  per me povero mortale  non e piaciuto per niente  speriamo su 12.04
<attempt> prova kubuntu..
<attempt> 0.o
<Alex99> ciao, ho installato ubuntu sul netbook samsung ma la conn. wireless non va? grazie
<damiano> Alex99: prova ad identificare con quanta più precisione il modello del tuo netbook
<damiano> e soprattutto quello della tua scheda wireless, etc..
<emgent> figo, ci siete ancora quindi? :)
<Alex99> damiano: samsung N145 jp02
<damiano> in realtà le attività più interessanti in irc avvengono la notte
<damiano> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/IdentificarePeriferiche
<damiano> Alex99: identifica con questo la tua scheda di rete
<damiano> se ci riesci
<damiano> quindi passa un altro giorno chiedendo come abilitare il wifi ed allegando il tuo specifico modello di shceda di rete
<damiano> o chiedendo come identificare il modello di shceda di rete
<noisemaker> a chi posso chiedere aiuto per linstallazione di ubuntu?!
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-02
<Alcadeias> Ciao a tutti
<Alcadeias> vorrei sapere se qualcuno mi saprebbe spiegare come impostare tramission (p2p di ubuntu) per scaricare al massimo della velocità che la banda passante della mia adsl mi concede
<Alcadeias> (Ho installato ubuntu da ieri e per piacere chiedo spiegazioni a prova di scemo) ^_^
<Alcadeias> nessuno nessuno?
<go^> HI!
<Alcadeias> ciao a tutti, qualucno mi può aiutare con l'impostazione di trasmission?
<tegra> ciao volevo avvisare
<tegra> che www.ubuntu-it.org non funziona
<tegra> ecco ora funziona
<skricciolo1981> giorno a tutti
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<Odo> Giorno
<Franz> hello
<nedu> salve a tutti. come faccio ad ingradire la partizione su cui ho ubuntu?
<Aizram> usi un live cd con gparted, ma prima fai un backup
<nedu> si certo, ho fatto una clonazione gia
<nedu> ma non c'è una procedura standard? ho molta paura di fare qualche fesseria toccando le partizioni...
<nedu>  salve a tutti. come faccio ad ingradire la partizione su cui ho ubuntu?
<asirol> <Aizram> usi un live cd con gparted, ma prima fai un backup
<Aizram> <nedu> ma non c'è una procedura standard? ho molta paura di fare qualche fesseria toccando le partizioni... se non sai quello che fai meglio non fare nulla
<asirol> appunto
<nedu> beh ma lo devo fare
<nedu> che consiglio è?
<nedu> se non dovevo farlo neanche ci pensavo
<asirol> scusa, hai fatto il backup? ora prova...qual'è il problema? a cosa serve richiedere se ghà ti hanno risposto?
<Aizram> e allora!
<Aizram> io ti ho detto la procedura standard
<Aizram> fai come ti pare quindi
<Aizram> affaracci tuoi
<Aizram> sei poi pregato di leggere le risposte che ti vengono date!
<Aizram> non è che ogni mezz'ora la risposta cambia
<FloodBotIt1> Aizram: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<Aizram> e che @@ sto FloodBotIt1
<elvisd> nedu, se hai fatto il backup in caso di fesseria puoi fare il restore.
<elvisd> cmq non è difficile. come detto da altri avvi il PC con un live CD (quello di ubuntu va bene) e avvii gparted (se non c'è nel live cd installalo da USC)
<elvisd> oppure dal terminale direttamente, digitando sudo apt-get install gparted
<nedu> ho fatto una pennetta con diversi programmi tra cui gparted
<nedu> ma non ci sono specifiche da tenere, tipo deframmentare la partizione di windows prima di fare quest operazione, o cose del genere e magari piu importanti?
<nedu> non l ho mai fatto: non ci credo che chi l ha gia fatto non abbia consigli da dare!
<elvisd> io personalmente l'ho fatto senza accorgimenti particolari
<nedu> ah
<nedu> buono
<nedu> è una notizia positiva :)
<nedu> ma davvero non c'è una guida?
<elvisd> quello che mi è successo al massimo è che avviando windows la prima volta dopo il ridimensionamento fa un check del disco
<nedu> evabbe
<nedu> non ci spaventa
<nedu> :D
<elvisd> certo che no
<bia> Salve, ho questo problema. non riesco ad installare gimp. continua a dirmi che le dipendenza non posso essere risolte.
<elvisd> nedu, http://goo.gl/Lhwg
<nedu> ok grazie è un buon inizio ;)
<elvisd> buon lavoro
<elvisd> bia, che versione di ubuntu? hai aggiunto un PPA particolare per gimp?
<bia> elvisd: ho 11.04 e non ho ppa particolari
<elvisd> pui incollare il comando e gli errori su pastebin e linkare qui pf?
<bia> elvisd: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/826227/
<filo1234> bia: apt-cache policy gimp
<bia> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/826230/
<filo1234> bia: sudo apt-get install gimp
<filo1234> posta eventuali errori
<bia> filo1234: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/826232/
<filo1234> bia: sudo apt-get install -f
<bia> filo1234: 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 1 non aggiornati.
<filo1234> aspetta che devo spostarmi un attimo
<bia> filo1234: ci aggiorniamo nel pomeriggio?
<AlexTux> salve, oggi mi hanno regalato un vecchio HP Compaq nc8430 e ho subito installato Ubuntu 11.10, ma ho un problema con la scheda wi-fi, quando premo il tasto che la dovrebbe accendere siaccende solo il bluetooth e appare solo solo la scheda di rete via cavo. La scheda wi-fi è funzionante dato che l'ho provata prima con Windows Vista
<holdholborn> buonasera a tutti
<roht> buon pomeriggio
<roht> ho virtualizzato xp su una ubuntu 11.10 ma la scheda audio integrata hda_intel chip alc889a in windows non dà nessun suono, qualche idea?
<giuseppe60> giorno
<giuseppe60> ho installato lubuntu per il mio pc ( pentium 4 CPU 1500 Mhz)  la sua apertura è di 55 secondi; è possibile ridurre l'apertura ??  Grazie
<stambof> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<massimo18> lol
<BetaBrain> good day all
<go^> ola BetaBrain
<BetaBrain> ciao go^
<nicotano> salve
<NeofitaLnx> salve a tutti, chi mi consiglia un buon computer desktop senza spendere molto compatibile per Linux?
<Anubi> saluti... dal mondo dei morti ogni tanto risorge...
<Anubi> qualcuno sa dirmi dove si scrive la configurazione libata.dma=0???
<Alcadeias> ciao a tutti
<Alcadeias> qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi oer quanto riguarda scaricare una canzone da un video di youtube?
<vito_> ciao,ubuntu 10.04, qualcuno sarebbe così gentile da "passarmi"la voce relativa al floppy di fstab?
<LolMan> salve, ho un trouble
<LolMan> ogni volta che apro qualsiasi programma di gestione dei torrent si chiude dopo un tot di tempo, come risolvo?
<e-DIO-t> cercando di capire perchè si chiude, tipo magari per esempio leggendo i log
<LolMan> grazie al mazzo se già qualcuno ha un problema risolvevo al volo :P
<AlexTux> salve, oggi mi hanno regalato un vecchio notebook (un HP Compaq nc8430) e ho installato su Ubuntu 11.10, ma c'è un problema: la scheda di rete wi-fi non viene rilevata, ne nel menù a tendina dove c'è solo la scheda via cavo, ne nei driver aggiuntivi, ne nelle impostazioni di sistema. La scheda è funzionante dato che l'ho provata con Windows Vista prima di passare a Ubuntu
<AlexTux> nessuno mi sa dare una mano?
<bodhibob> !wifi | AlexTux
<ubot-it> AlexTux: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<AlexTux> ora lo provo
<alessandr1> sera a tutti
<alessandr1> chi mi potrebbe dare assistenza su adudio in ubuntu?
<alessandr1> audio sorry
<alessandr1> io ho un problema che quando collego le cuffie in skype riesco a parlare ma non riesco a sentire
<alessandr1> cosa potrei fare?
<AlexTux> hai provato a cambiare le impostazione del audio?
<AlexTux> nessuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<kosta> ciao sono online vero?
<samed_> certo
<kosta> Grande. Qualcuno mi sa consigliare un programma recupero di dati da una partizione windowx formatata con il cd di installazione di ubuntu. :(
<AlexTux> nessuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<kosta> scusate volevo dire.   " un programma per il recupero di dati....
<samed_> scusate qualcuno conosce un modo su ubuntu per velocizzare lo streaming per favore ?
<AlexTux> in ke senso?
<samed_> i video streaming di youtube mi funzionano benissimo ma quando vado a vedere un film su videoweed o megavideo mi va a scatti
<samed_> io ho una 20 mega di tiscali
<AlexTux> di quei servizi non sono esperto, mi spiace
<AlexTux> oggi mi hanno regalato un vecchio notebook (un HP Compaq nc8430) e ho installato su Ubuntu 11.10, ma c'è un problema: la scheda di rete wi-fi non viene rilevata, ne nel menù a tendina (quello in alto a destra) dove c'è solo la scheda via cavo, ne nei driver aggiuntivi, ne nelle impostazioni di sistema. Quando premo il tasto di accensione della scheda wi-fi si accende solo il bluetooth. La scheda è funzionante dato che l'ho pr
<AlexTux> ...passare ad Ubuntu
<attempt> rfkill list  in terminale AlexTux
<attempt> metti in paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ARGHH> sera
<Guest85346> brand
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-03
<FabioBG> buonasera
<FabioBG> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare ?
<FabioBG> va beh notte riprovo domani
<d0ns> qualcuno di voi usa bumblebee ?
<d0ns> vorrei sapere seposso installare i driver proprietari nvidia senta intercorrere in schermate nere
<glpiana> ola
<sin> ciao,centra qualcosa la velocità di digitazione con ubuntu 11.10?
<sin> digitazione delle doppie?
<glpiana> sin, apri le impostazioni, vai su tastiera e controlla al regolazione
<sin> si ,l'regolatoo   im n tuttii i modi ma nulla,hoo un  tastiera samsuuung
<glpiana> sin, ctrl+alt+f1, passa in console e vedi se pure lì c'è il problem. poi torni in grafica con alt+f7
<glpiana> sin, altra cosa, penso che la tastiera samsung abbia il tasto backspace, per cui usalo per correggere quello che scrivi, se non si fatica a capire
<sin> li funziona tt bene
<glpiana> sin, apri impostazioni -> tastiera e posta una schermata
<sin> in console funziona tutto bene
<glpiana> !image | sin
<ubot-it> sin: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sin> http://imagebin.org/197049
<glpiana> sin, http://imagebin.org/197050 prova a metterli dove ci sono i pallini neri
<sin> è migliorato leggermente ma se scrivo un po in velocità soprattutto con le doppie debbo fermarmi per un po altrimenti mi prende una sola lettera
<glpiana> a dopo
<sin> ci sono altre regolazioni?
<sin> a dopo
<mariagiovanna> buongiorno
<mariagiovanna> non mi parte più ubuntu :(
<mariagiovanna> ho ubuntu su un pc fisso di casa, ieri sera ho chiuso normalmente, stamattina accendo il pc e escono un sacco di scritte nello schermo ma non so cosa siano
<mariagiovanna> cosa posso fare?
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, visualizzi il menu di scelta del sistema operativo all'avvio?
<mariagiovanna> no, ma neanche prima quando funzionava, si avviava direttamente ubuntu
<mariagiovanna> sto mettendo la live adesso
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, all'avvio del pc premi e tinei premuto il tasto shift finchè non appare il menu. dopodichè avvia in recovery mode
<mariagiovanna> ah ok
<mariagiovanna> dammi un minuto che tolgo il cd e provo
<mariagiovanna> premendo shift mi escono molti kernel
<mariagiovanna> scelgo quello piu recente glpiana?
<glpiana> oki, sì quello più recente, ma con recovery mode o ripristino tra parentesi
<mariagiovanna> ok modalità ripristino è scritto
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, dimmi cosa vedi
<mariagiovanna> glpiana fa come faceva prima, tante scritte e poi nulla
<mariagiovanna> initramfs
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, oki, tante scritte però a noi non dice nulla. hai modo di fare una foto?
<mariagiovanna> tanti numeri
<mariagiovanna> si ci provo
<glpiana> !image | mariagiovanna
<ubot-it> mariagiovanna: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<mariagiovanna> http://imagebin.org/197058   glpiana, il meglio che posso fare
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, inserisci il livecd e fai un controllo del disco
<mariagiovanna> ok
<mariagiovanna> glpiana ho messo il cd live ma sta ancora alla schermata iniziale di ubuntu con i pallini che caricano
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, lascia che carichi
<mariagiovanna> si va bene
<mariagiovanna> sta ancora caricando, mi sembra strano che ci metta così tanto tempo
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, è lo stesso cd con cui hai installato il sistema?
<mariagiovanna> si
<mariagiovanna> è ancora la 10.04
<mariagiovanna> sono rimasta con quella sul fisso
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, hai fatto modifiche al'hardware da quando hai installato?
<glpiana> *all'
<mariagiovanna> no nessuna
<mariagiovanna> è un pc che uso poche volte
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, per installare avevi dato opzioni all'avvio?
<mariagiovanna> in che senso?
<mariagiovanna> sai che non mi ricordo neanche, è passato parecchio tempo
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, ti eri limitata a inserire il cd e avviare o avevi dovuto smanettare col menu iniziale?
<mariagiovanna> messo su il cd, fatto partire l'installazione su tutto l'hd
<mariagiovanna> avevo il vista su prima
<mariagiovanna> e volevo eliminarlo completamente
<mariagiovanna> ho cancellato tutto l'hd e poi installato
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, ma ancora si colorano i pallini o è fermo?
<mariagiovanna> si colorano di continuo
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, i led del pc lampeggiano?
<mariagiovanna> ne ha uno solo, quello sul tasto dell'accensione ma non lampeggia
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, ctrl+altècanc e vedi se riavvia, poi riparti col cd inserito, quando vedi le icone in basso premi un tasto, scegli la lingua, premi f6 e scegli una delle opzioni che visualizzi, quindi avvialo così. se non va ripeti tutto e scegli un'altra opzione... e così via
<mariagiovanna> opzioni tipo  acpi=off     noapic   nolapic ecc?
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, sì
<mariagiovanna> ok seleziono una di quelle e si spuntano tipo
<mariagiovanna> è giusto?
<glpiana> sì
<mariagiovanna> con una crocetta si spuntano
<mariagiovanna> devo selezionarle  tutte?
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, una per tentativo
<mariagiovanna> ok ho selezionato la prima, clicco su prova ubuntu senza installare?
<glpiana> sì
<mariagiovanna> ok, speriamo bene
<alo21> scusate... ma veramente Lubuntu 12.04 avrà Unity?
<glpiana> alo21, sì
<glpiana> ah scusa, alo21 , lubuntu dici
<glpiana> ho letto male
<alo21> glpiana: lubuntu.. si
<alo21> glpiana: si o no?
<glpiana> alo21, perchè dovrebbe avere unity? è basato su lxde, mica su gnome
<alo21> glpiana: asp..
<glpiana> alo21, aspetto, ma continuiamo su #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Precise/Ozone
<alo21> glpiana: non ti trovo di la
<glpiana> alo21, non ci sei di là :)
<mariagiovanna> glpiana sto provando le opzioni ma non succede molto, se provo a fare un controllo dei difetti sul disco centra qualcosa?
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, quel controllo lì si riferisce al cd
<mariagiovanna> ah non al disco rigido
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, non hai modo di fare un nuovo cd, magari di una versione più recente o una live usb?
<mariagiovanna> un cd no, adesso sono su un minipc  e non ho supporto cd, creare una live usb non so come fare con windows
<glpiana> con unetbootin http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mariagiovanna> è per windows?
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, apri la pagina
<mariagiovanna> ah ok
<mariagiovanna> ci provo
<mariagiovanna> aspetta mi devo scaricare l'immagine prima
<mariagiovanna> cosa scarico?
<mariagiovanna> cosa scarico?'
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, io scaricherei o 11.04 o 11.10
<mariagiovanna> a che distribuzione è arrivato ubuntu?
<mariagiovanna> uhm
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, l'ultima è 11.10
<mariagiovanna> ok la cerco
<mariagiovanna> per l'usb devo scaricare qualcosa di preciso o va bene la solita immagine?
<massimo18> Buonissima Giornata
<mariagiovanna> per l'usb devo scaricare qualcosa di preciso o va bene la solita immagine?'
<mariagiovanna> azz
<mariagiovanna> glpiana quale scarico di queste?   http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, che versione hai installata? 32 o 64 bit?
<BetaBrain> mariagiovanna, quanta ram hai ?
<glpiana> BetaBrain, deve prendere la stessa versione, se no non fa chroot
<mariagiovanna> eccomi scusate
<BetaBrain> a  per reucperare
<BetaBrain> ok ok sorry
<mariagiovanna> allora nel cd della 10.04 è scritto 32 bit quindi vado con quella
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, sì, 32 bit
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, versione desktop, non alternate
<mariagiovanna> betabrain non saprei la ram
<mariagiovanna> so che è un dualcore
<mariagiovanna> intanto che scarica mi installo unebotin
<mariagiovanna> è un casino, ora il pc fisso non parte più mi resta alla schermata iniziale con scritto acer
<mariagiovanna> ma uffa
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, il pc fisso può fare boot da usb?
<mariagiovanna> no non credo
<mariagiovanna> ma non parte nemmeno piu
<mariagiovanna> almeno prima partiva
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, anche senza chiave inserita?
<mariagiovanna> non ho nemmeno inserito niente
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, ah ecco. spegnilo, stacca la spina, aspetta un minuto e riavvialo
<mariagiovanna> ho fatto ctrl alt canc
<mariagiovanna> per farlo ripartire
<mariagiovanna> e mi si blocca alla schermata acer
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, spegnilo, stacca la spina, aspetta un minuto e riavvialo
<mariagiovanna> ok spento
<BetaBrain> mariagiovanna, ascolta non e che percaso hai robe collegate al pc tipo usb webcam o altro ?
<mariagiovanna> si beh qualcosa cè
<mariagiovanna> le casse per la musica, il mouse
<mariagiovanna> niente di piu
<BetaBrain> uhmm staccca tutto il resto e lascia mouse e tastiera
<mariagiovanna> il fisso è ripartito sto vedendo le opzioni di boot ma mi da solo hd o cdrom
<mariagiovanna> con l'usb non faccio nulla
<mariagiovanna> mi devo per forza fare un cd
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, temo di sì
<mariagiovanna> mannaggia aspettate, sul fisso vedo che è amd athlon e credo che la live sia quell'altra i386
<mariagiovanna> forse è per quello che non va?
<glpiana> mariagiovanna, no
<glpiana> su 64 bit girano anche le 32
<mariagiovanna> ok non sapevo
<mariagiovanna> mi resta solo da fare sto cd e non sò come, chiederò alla mia vicina di casa se mi fa un favore
<mariagiovanna> ragazzi voi siete qua dopo pranzo?
<mariagiovanna> che se ho bisogno di una mano ancora chiedo a voi
<BetaBrain> mariagiovanna,si per lo meno io sto qua
<ARGHh> ciaaao
<ARGHh> Come faccio a installare ubuntu con gnome3 e non unity_
<glpiana> ARGHh, non puoi. puoi piuttosto evitare di usare unity una volta installato il sistema
<ARGHh> glpiana: ah ok grazie..non usavo ubuntu da un po`
<ARGHh> faro` cosi` allora graaazie
<glpiana> ARGHh, dopo aver installato e aggironato il sistema, devi installare il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback
<glpiana> poi al login scegli gnome classico
<ARGHh> perfetto glpiana grazie
<glpiana> ARGHh, se vuoi gnome shell invece devi installare il pacchetto: gnome-shell
<ARGHh> glpiana: si in realta` volevo gnome-shell ma speravo di escludere unity all`atto dell`installazione, era quello il mio dubbio eheh
<glpiana> ARGHh, ti sconsiglio di disinstallarlo, mica che si porta via roba. puoi semplicemente non usarlo
<stambof> ciao!
<stambof> avrei una domandaa....
<damiano> domanda
<stambof> MI È SPARITA LA BARRA STRUMENTI XCHAT!
<stambof> L'HO TOLATA PER SBAGLI...
<glpiana> stambof, scrivi in minuscolo per cortesia
<stambof> ok scusa..
<glpiana> stambof, quale sarebbe sta barra degli strumenti?
<stambof> quella dove c'è !"server" "rete" ecc.
<glpiana> stambof, premi f9
<stambof> grandeeeeeee
<stambof> grazie mille!
<glpiana> prego
<stambof> esco ciaooooo
<stambof> anzi resto..
<seti_1> Salve, vorrei acquistare una tastiera wireless, modelo microsoft 2LF-00009. sto cercando da ieri senza risultati la sua compatibilita con ubuntu, sapete per favore dove posso trovare queste info?
<bodhibob> !hardware
<ubot-it> hardware is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware
<seti_1> grazie!
<seti_1> qualcuno usa gia una tastiera wireless microsoft con ubuntu?
<glpiana> seti_1, io non so se la tastiera va o meno su ubuntu
<glpiana> ma dovendo prendere una cosa che devi usare su linux, proprio microsoft devi prendere?
<glpiana> perchè non apple a questo punto? :D
<Peace-> glpiana: perche costa meno
<Peace-> xD
<glpiana> lol
<seti_1> lol, costa solo 20 euro in offerta! io vado sempre con il miglior offerente! poi per dire la verita le periferiche lo zio bill le costruisce di buona qualita! MA TI PROMETTO che appena acquistata mettero un adesivo linux sull tasto 'windows'!!!!
<glpiana> lol
<damiano> seti_1: è probabile che sia una periferica di tipo HID tastiera
<Peace-> e scomparve
<damiano> ah, ma ha anche il mouse nel pacchetto
<damiano> chissà se una tastiera può fare anche da mouse senza drivers particolari
<glpiana> damiano, in linea generale puoi usare il tastierino numerico per muovere il puntatore del mouse
<damiano> questa funzionalità si attiva via software o da tastiera? nel secondo caso il dubbio amletico è risolto
<glpiana> damiano, premi ctrl + shift + bloc num
<damiano> mi si attiva il num lock
<glpiana> infatti non funziona più neanche qua -.-
<glpiana> fino agnome2 andava
<damiano> :P
<glpiana> daminao se ne è andato e io avevo trovato come fare -.-
<d0ns> ho un problema con i privilegi per montare e smontare le partizioni di windows
<d0ns> ho agiunto le partizioni in fstab dicendole di montare all'avvio con l'opzione users
<d0ns> a montare le monta, ma una volta che le smonto e le provo a rimontare da users non me lo fa fare, dice che solo il root può
<d0ns> c'è un modo per risolvere?
<Peace-> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<Peace-> !ntfs
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<K99Brain> ok, vado al lavoro
<K99Brain> :P
<d0ns> non ho risolto nulla
<hallino1> Ciao ragazzi, mi hanno detto che è uscito l'elise.. Ma che cos'è l'elise? ^^
<glpiana> hallino1, non fai prima a chiederlo a chi te l'ha detto?
<hallino1> glpiana, Purtroppo non vorrei fare brutte figure ^^
<glpiana> !chat | hallino1 passa di là, che sei off topic
<ubot-it> hallino1 passa di là, che sei off topic: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hallino1> glpiana, Chiedo perdono :)
<d0ns> in base a questo errore, cosa potrei fare?
<d0ns> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<d0ns> Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<d0ns> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<d0ns> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<d0ns> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<FloodBotIt1> d0ns: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> d0ns, metti su pastebin fstab
<glpiana> !paste | d0ns
<ubot-it> d0ns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<d0ns> chiedo venia
<d0ns> ecco il mio fstab:http://pastebin.com/zi2q4Pim
<d0ns> è modificato da me
<d0ns> per far montare le partizioni all'avvio
<glpiana> d0ns, prova a modificare la riga sostituendo a users questo: silent,umask=0,locale=it_IT.utf8 come da guida http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<d0ns> provo
<d0ns> niente, così non me li fa nemmeno smontare da utente
<d0ns> sempre e solo il root può e questo non va bene xD
<glpiana> d0ns, rimetti come era prima
<d0ns> il fatto è che con l'opzione users dovrebbe proprio montare e smontare dall'utente
<d0ns> secondo me il problema è nell'impostazione di ntfs.3g
<glpiana> d0ns, prova defaults,nls=utf8,uid=1000,umask=007,gid=46
<d0ns> ok
<d0ns> bisogna sempre riavviare giusto? per vedere le modifiche
<Kalce> salve a tutti
<Kalce> mi sapete indicare un software per estrapolare solo il sonoro da un video?
<d0ns> non mi fa smontare
<d0ns> comunque non importa
<glpiana> Kalce, soundconverter ad esempio
<glpiana> Kalce, gli carichi il video e fai conversione e ti da solo l'audio
<Kalce> glpiana , grazie
<Dreeg> Salve a tutti, domanda veloce veloce.. non riesco a ricordarmi come si gestisce il menù delle applicazioni. Come sposto un programma da una "sezione" all'altra? E come abilito/disabilito qualche sezione?
<Dreeg> Ricordo che c'era la configurazione, ma non riesco più a trovarla sto spulciando tutto  ma non la ritrovo.. è moltissimo che non la usavo :\
<larry__> ciao ho un problema
<larry__> non mi va il microfono
<larry__> non riesco a farlo funzionare
<larry__> ne' con skipe ne' con registratore
<larry__> qualcuno sa come attivarlo ?
<Dreeg> Niente?
<Holden> Dreeg, sistema/preferenze/menu principale
<Dreeg> Ehm scusatemi hai ragione, ho dimenticato di specificare che sono su Xubuntu e non su Ubuntu
<Holden> Dreeg, hmm, non ricordo allora, credo che anche li ci fosse qualcosa per configurare
<Dreeg> Si c'è ma proprio non ricordo dove :(
<Holden> Dreeg, puoi provare a chiedere sul canale internazionale o sul canale di xubuntu o xfce
<Dreeg> mh.. dovrò interrompere gli studi di matematica e parlare inglese.. grazie comunque della disponibilità ora provo.. il canale di Xubuntu è #xubuntu semplicemente?
<davide___> aiuz sapete dirmi un clinet di posta da tarminale
<Holden> Dreeg, lol e che saranno mai due domande in inglese...
<tegra> davide___, mutt
<Dreeg> No vabbè era na battuta.. solo che preferivo supporto in italiano xD
<Dreeg> mi hanno detto di installare alacarte, ho provato ma oltre a rispondere ai comandi con ritardi mostruosi, non mi fa spostare i programmi in sezioni differenti..
<davide___> mutt è facile da configurare , ditemi
<Holden> !tab | Dreeg
<ubot-it> Dreeg: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<samba_> davide___, usi mutt?
<Dreeg> !chi
<ubot-it> se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Dreeg> Ok
<davide___> samba: no
<samba_> <davide___> mutt è facile da configurare , ditemi
<samba_> sto configurando mutt, puoi aiutarmi ?
<davide___>  ma no devo fare ninete basta installarlo
<samba_> ehm.. no
<samba_> non è proprio così ci sono un sacco di opzioni da mettere
<samba_> non so se stiamo parlando della stessa cosa
<samba_> tu per mutt cosa intendi ?
<davide___> cioè cheopzioni e dove le trovo
<samba_> dentro ~/.muttrc
<samba_> le opzioni sono queste http://wiki.mutt.org/?MuttGuide/
<davide___> seguo quello che è scritto nel url,
<davide___> bye
<davide___> quit
<Dreeg> Uff.. niente.. evidentemente quel vago ricordo che ho era su Ubuntu :(
<alecv> salve
<Dreeg> l'unica pare essere alacarte o cambiare manualmente la categoria dei programmi (come si fa?)
<Vox-in-deserto> buona sera... qualcuno sa come montare un iphone 4 su ubuntu 10.10?
<alecv> salve
<[LMX]primax> sera a tutti
<Vox-in-deserto> buona sera... qualcuno sa come montare un iphone 4 su ubuntu 10.10?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | alecv Vox-in-deserto  [LMX]primax
<ubot-it> alecv Vox-in-deserto  [LMX]primax: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Vox-in-deserto, non ripetere la domanda per favore, se qualcuno ti sa rispondere ti aiuterà
<Vox-in-deserto> ciao fabio_cc, ciao ubot-it
<alecv> !ciao fabio_cc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ciao fabio_cc'
<alecv> !ciao | fabio_cc
<ubot-it> fabio_cc: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> alecv, :)
<Vox-in-deserto> fabio_cc scusa, ma avevo visto che erno entrate tre nuove persone, la ripetizione era solo per loro :-)
<fabio_cc> Vox-in-deserto, ok ma almeno fai passare un po' più di tempo :D
<Dreeg> :( ma perché su ubuntu c'è e su xubuntu no.. uff
<fabio_cc> Dreeg, che cosa?
<mine> ciao a tutti
<Dreeg> Il tool per modificarsi il menu..
<fabio_cc> !ciao | mine
<ubot-it> mine: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Vox-in-deserto> fabio_cc :-) va bene, setterò il timer su almeno 15 minuti ;-)
<fabio_cc> Dreeg, dici alacarte di ubuntu?
<Dreeg> nel supporto inglese di xubuntu mi dicono di installare alacarte, ma è lentissimo e non fa tutti
<Dreeg> tutto*
<Dreeg> esattamente fabio_cc xD
<fabio_cc> Dreeg, su ubuntu conosco solo alacarte
<mine> dovrei installare ubuntu su un vecchio pc...che è senza monitor...qualche idea?
<fabio_cc> Dreeg, non saprei se su xubuntu su possa usare
<Dreeg> e allora sarà quello fabio_cc  :P
<fabio_cc> mine, e che devi farci senza monitor?
<mine> utilizzare in remoto
<mine> in particolare ci devo caricare
<mine> uno scheduler
<mine> per la tesi
<Dreeg> Si c'è anche su ubuntu ma risponde MOLTO lentamente ai comandi (forse problema del mio PC) e soprattutto, non mi fa spostare programmi da una sezione (ufficio, audio, grafica, etc..) ad un altra.. cose che mi pare di ricordare che si possa fare su ubuntu
<fabio_cc> !enter | mine
<ubot-it> mine: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fabio_cc> grazie
<Dreeg> c'è anche su xubuntu*
<mine> ok non spezzo le linee
<mine> fabio_cc qualche idea?
<fabio_cc> mine, per installare ubuntu devi per forza mettere un monitor, poi puoi usarlo da remoto via ssh e vnc
<fabio_cc> Dreeg, allora penso tu debba usare alacarte
<Dreeg> Scusatemi, devo allontanarmi mezz'oretta
<mine> ok grazie fabio
<fabio_cc> !ssh | mine
<ubot-it> mine: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/OpenSsh
<fabio_cc> !vnc | mine
<ubot-it> mine: Configurazione desktop remoto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vnc
<fabio_cc> mine, prego
<[LMX]primax> jester-, il bot che avete è opensource? si può scaricare da qualche parte?
<anar88> ciao a tutta la comunità
<[LMX]primax> Ciao flo
<fabio_cc> !ciao | anar88
<ubot-it> anar88: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Maximo0790> salve a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Maximo0790
<ubot-it> Maximo0790: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<anar88> ciao Maxino
<jester-> [LMX]primax: è supybot con aggiunta di plugins
<[LMX]primax> jester-, grazie mille
<mine> ho un vecchio pc con windows sopra a cui mi ci posso connettere via desktop remoto, non ha il monitor e vorrei installarci ubuntu sopra...qualche idea? fabio_cc :)
<mine> come faccio a fare un hard disk bootable di ubuntu con desktop remoto attivo? mi spiego meglio...se tiro via l'hd dal pc, ci installo ubuntu, attivo ssh e lo metto nel vecchio pc poi il boot va?
<Dreeg> eccomi
<Dreeg> quindi per forza alacarte :(
<Dreeg> ma non mi fa spostare le voci da una sezione all'altra.. soluzioni? :(
<Vox-in-deserto> buona sera... per caso qualcuno ha provato mai a montare un iphone 4 su ubuntu 10.10? А ме dа "errore di lockdown non gestito (-4)"
<Vox-in-deserto> ok, ringrazio ugualmente.. magari la prossima volta incontrerò qualcuno che ha affrontato e risolto il mio stesso problema :-) una buona serata a tutti :-)
<mariagiovanna> buonasera
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<mariagiovanna> glpiana BetaBrain ci siete ancora?
<fleurtherock> mariagiovanna: ma ti coosco solo ora
<fleurtherock> a
<mariagiovanna> ciao
<mariagiovanna> forse mi puoi aiutare
<mariagiovanna> stamattina ho spiegato il mio problema, ubuntu sul mio pc fisso non parte più e mi comparivano queste scritte  http://imagebin.org/197058
<mariagiovanna> mi hanno detto di scaricarmi l'ultima versione di ubuntu per cercare di ripristinare ubuntu
<anar88> ci vediamo dopo comunità ;)
<mariagiovanna> cè nessuno che sa come devo procedere?
<virunga> cosa vuoi fare?
<mariagiovanna> voglio far partire ubuntu come andava prima
<mariagiovanna> ieri sera ho spento il pc e stamattina all'accensione mi dava un sacco di scritte
<mariagiovanna> e si bloccava la
<mariagiovanna> dove vedi l'immagine
<mariagiovanna> ho molti file che vorrei recuperare, al massimo poi sostituisco la versione
<Holden> mariagiovanna, ma il menù di grub appare?
<virunga> mariagiovanna, se non hai fatto assolutamente nulla, come aggiornamenti o eliminato qualche file o cose simili allora è probabile che ci sia un guasto nell'hardware
<virunga> con la versione live lo puoi verificare
<mariagiovanna> come devo fare per vedere?
<virunga> mariagiovanna, Holden ti sapra' aiutare
<mariagiovanna> Holden niente grub
<Holden> virunga, lol
<mariagiovanna> quando accendevo il pc partiva sempre ubuntu da solo
<Holden> mariagiovanna, hai un livecd di ubuntu? o una chiavetta usb con ubuntu?
<AlexTux> Salve, la scheda wi-fi del mio computer non viene rilevata. Ho un HP Compaq nc8430 con Ubuntu 11.10, la scheda è funzionante avendola provata con Vista
<mariagiovanna> si ora sono riuscita a fare una live nuova
<mariagiovanna> non avevo il supporto per i cd e le usb non vanno
<mariagiovanna> non parte da usb diciamo
<mariagiovanna> ora ho la 11.10
<Holden> mariagiovanna, allora avvia il cd live e vedi se riesci a leggere i tuoi files
<mariagiovanna> Holden ho già inserito tutto e ho cliccato su prova ubuntu
<Holden> ok
<mariagiovanna> vedo i file che ci sono di là
<mariagiovanna> però se apro la cartella mi dice che non posso visualizzare i file
<Holden> hmm...
<Holden> mariagiovanna, quanti hard disk hai in questo pc?
<mariagiovanna> uno solo in teoria
<Holden> e hai solo ubuntu in questo hd?
<mariagiovanna> avevo vista una volta, e installando la 10.04 avevo dato cancella tutto il disco
<mariagiovanna> sisi
<Holden> mariagiovanna, riesci a collegarti dal pc in questione?
<mariagiovanna> collegarmi a internet intendi?
<Holden> si, e venire qui in chat tramite la webchat
<mariagiovanna> dovrei si
<mariagiovanna> la connessione cè
<mariagiovanna> aspetta che provo
<Holden> provaci, webchat.freenode.net
<virunga> se hai anche la webcam è meglio
<mariagiovanna> la web non ce l'ho
<virunga> pazienza... :P
<AlexTux> nessuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<Holden> !wiki | AlexTux
<ubot-it> AlexTux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<mariagiovanna2> eccomi
<mariagiovanna2> Holden ci sono
<virunga> !wi-fi | AlexTux
<ubot-it> AlexTux: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<Holden> mariagiovanna2 metti l'out di questo comando su pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<Holden> !paste | mariagiovanna2
<ubot-it> mariagiovanna2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AlexTux> ho già usato la wiki, ma ho solo installato una marea di pacchetti che non sono serviti ad un beneamato
<OverMe> AlexTux, sei collegato con il cavo ora?
<AlexTux> sì
<mariagiovanna2> holden non trovo il terminale  dove l-hanno messo in questa versione
<OverMe> AlexTux, la scheda wifi è usb o interna?
<Holden> mariagiovanna2 premi ctrl-alt-t
<AlexTux> OverMe, interna
<OverMe> AlexTux, da terminale: lspci -k
<OverMe> !paste | AlexTux
<ubot-it> AlexTux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<OverMe> AlexTux, e poi aspetta che torno da cena :)
<mariagiovanna2> grazie
<mariagiovanna2> eccolo Holden  http://paste.ubuntu.com/827854/
<AlexTux> ok
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, ma quindi non riesci a vedere i file nella tua home? se scrivi "dmesg" nel terminale, le ultime righe sembrano degli errori?
<AlexTux> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/827856/
<mariagiovanna2> si una sfilza di errori
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, fai vedere su pastebin
<mariagiovanna2> le ultime righe o tutto_
<mariagiovanna2> ?
<virunga> AlexTux, la scheda la vede
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, fai così: dmesg > ciao   poi apri il file ciao e metti su pastebin
<virunga> broadcom
<mariagiovanna2> holden http://paste.ubuntu.com/827858/
<AlexTux> virunga, ma non viene rilevata nel menù di unity, neanche ei driver aggiuntivi e tanto meno nella impostazioni di rete
<AlexTux> e quando premo il tasto per l'accensione si accende solo il bluetooth
<mariagiovanna2> [ cambiato molto ubuntu rispetto alla 10.04 , piu brutto adesso
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, fai vedere cosa dice: mount
<mariagiovanna2> cioe scrivo mount nel terminale?
<virunga> AlexTux, iwconfig -a cosa dice?
<virunga> elenca qualcosa?
<Holden> mariagiovanna2 si
<mariagiovanna2> Holden   http://paste.ubuntu.com/827865/
<AlexTux> virunga,    -a        No such device
<Holden> mariagiovanna2 sul desktop hai un'icona del drive che hai montato? se si smontalo
<mariagiovanna2> no non ho nulla nel desktop, ce solo una cartella examples e un-icona con scritto install ubuntu
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, ok, allora lancia: sudo umount -v /dev/sda1
<mariagiovanna2> Holden ok mi dice /dev/sda1 has been unmounted
<virunga> AlexTux, hai già provato uno dei primi quattro metodi elencati, magari il secondo prima del primo metodo?
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, mount -t ext4
<virunga> AlexTux, http://www.google.com/search?q=Broadcom+Corporation+BCM4311+ubuntu+driver&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:it:official&client=firefox-a
<Holden> e incolla qui se esce qualcosa mariagiovanna2
<mariagiovanna2> non esce nulla Holden
<Holden> perfetto
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, ora: sudo e2fsck -pv /dev/sda1
<mariagiovanna2> holden  http://paste.ubuntu.com/827876/
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, dovrebbe controllare gli errori sul disco (dmesg diceva che qualcosa non andava nel file system) e forse ci mette un pò. alla fine fai vedere cosa ha scritto nel terminale
<mariagiovanna2> si infatti
<mariagiovanna2> ha degli errori dice il terminale
<Holden> hmm... dobbiamo andare in modalità manuale
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, ora: sudo e2fsck -v /dev/sda1
<mariagiovanna2> holden mi chiede se ignorare errori
<mariagiovanna2> devo premere y?
<Holden> fa vedere
<mariagiovanna2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827880/
<AlexTux> virunga, intendi con driver wireless windows?
<Holden> mariagiovanna2 ok dai y
<virunga> AlexTux, intendo seguire le guide li presenti che hanno funzionato per altri persone con la stessa scheda e configurazione
<mariagiovanna2> Holden chiede  Force rewrite<y>?
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, hmm... potresti perdere qualche file dando y ma non credo ci sia altro modo...
<mariagiovanna2> qualche file o tutti i file?
<AlexTux> virunga, non ho seguito quella guida in particolare, ma più o meno ho già usato quei comandi sul terminale, posso ritentare tuttalpiù
<mariagiovanna2> vabb[ oh se devo
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, bella domanda, non si sà. lui cerca di riparare, ma dipende quanto è esteso il danno
<Holden> avevi un backup?
<virunga> AlexTux, allora forse è meglio che aspetti qualcuno esperto che ti aiuti
<mariagiovanna2> no Holden niente backup purtroppo, ho tutto la dentro
<Holden> :(
<AlexTux> virunga, grazie lo stesso, un tentativo in più lo faccio a questo punto
<mariagiovanna2> mannaggia mannaggia\
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, il problema è che non vedo alternativa...
<mariagiovanna2> capisco
<Holden> o si prova a riparare o non si recupera nulla
<mariagiovanna2> certo
<mariagiovanna2> dai
<mariagiovanna2> do y
<Holden> di solito la scelta che lui consiglia dovrebbe risolvere
<mariagiovanna2> ho scritto y
<mariagiovanna2> vediamo che succede
<mariagiovanna2> la prossima volta imparo a mettere i file anche fuori
<Holden> quanti Gb di dati avevi li dentro?
<Holden> spero non fosse pieno
<mariagiovanna2> non molti a dire il vero pero un po importanti, niente tragedie comunque
<mariagiovanna2> devo dare sempre y a quello che mi chiede Holden?
<Holden> vediamo magari li recuperi. dimmi che dice prima di dire y
<mariagiovanna2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827888/
<Holden> ok, y
<Holden> se è una riga o due puoi scrivere qui
<mariagiovanna2> mi dice ancora force rewrite
<mariagiovanna2> do sempre y
<Holden> ok
<mariagiovanna2> Pass 2: Checking directory structure Entry 'libmm-plugin-anydata.so' in /usr/lib/ModemManager (526888) has deleted/unused inode 528740.  Clear<y>?
<Holden> y
<mariagiovanna2> Holden  Entry 'nm-avahi-autoipd.action' in /usr/lib/NetworkManager (526889) has deleted/unused inode 528745.  Clear<y>?
<Holden> y
<mariagiovanna2> Entry 'nm-crash-logger' in /usr/lib/NetworkManager (526889) has deleted/unused inode 528742.  Clear<y>?
<Holden> y
<Holden> a quelli di questo tipo dai y a tutti
<Holden> è andata via la corrente mentre il pc era acceso?
<OverMe> AlexTux, dmesg && ifconfig -a && iwconfig
<mariagiovanna2> si l-altro giorno piu di qualche volta mentre usavo il pc
<Holden> ah ecco...
<Holden> quando va e viene il consiglio sarebbe di spegnere il pc per evitare danni
<mariagiovanna2> purtroppo dovevo finire un lavoro e mi serviva per forza il pc, vabe
<mariagiovanna2> ecco cosa mi chiede ora http://paste.ubuntu.com/827893/
<AlexTux> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/827894/
<Holden> dai y
<mariagiovanna2> Holden  Free blocks count wrong for group #65 (4281, counted=4359). Fix<y>?
<Holden> y
<mariagiovanna2> Holden ho dato ancora y a scritte uguali a prima e ora mi dice questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/827897/
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, prova adesso a cercare di leggere i tuoi files
<mariagiovanna2> Holden nulla, le cartelle non si aprono
<mariagiovanna2> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, le ultime righe di dmesg che dicono?
<mariagiovanna2> Holden http://paste.ubuntu.com/827904/
<Holden> metti almeno le ultime 10
<mariagiovanna2> si scusami\
<mariagiovanna2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827909/
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, hmm, vedo un sacco di errori... non capisco se sono dovuti al cd o all'hd
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, sudo apt-get install smartmoontools
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<mariagiovanna2> l-ho copiato nel terminale e mi esce  No configuration:                                                            │   Should be chosen to leave the current configuration unchanged.              │  Internet site:                                                               │   Mail is sent and received directly using SMTP.                              │  Internet with smarthost:                                       
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, prova:  sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<mariagiovanna2> come faccio a uscire da quella schermata
<mariagiovanna2> del terminale intendo
<Holden> ctrl-d
<mariagiovanna2> command not found
<mariagiovanna2> sudo: smartctl: command not found
<Holden> allora devi ridare il comando di prima
<Holden> sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<mariagiovanna2> si ok, do il comando e mi chiede questo Holden http://paste.ubuntu.com/827914/
<mariagiovanna2> do y
<Holden> dai n
<Holden> e lancia: sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends smartmontools
<mariagiovanna2> ok ha fatto
<mariagiovanna2> rido il comando sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda ?
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, ora:  sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<mariagiovanna2> Holden http://paste.ubuntu.com/827916/
<OverMe> aia
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, ora:  sudo smartctl -t conveyance /dev/sda
<Holden> ti risponderà con un orario
<Holden> però mi sembra che il disco stia morendo...
<mariagiovanna2> si esatto
<Holden> vediamo cosa dice il test
<Holden> a che ora dice che finirà?
<mariagiovanna2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/827920/
<Holden> hmm, però dice che non lo supporta questo test, attendiamo fino alle 19.54 e poi ne lanciamo un altro
<mariagiovanna2> ok
<Holden> mariagiovanna2,  sudo smartctl -t short /dev/sda
<mariagiovanna2> Holden  http://paste.ubuntu.com/827924/
<mariagiovanna2> torno in 1 minuto devo andare in bagno
<Holden> ok
<mariagiovanna2> eccomi Holden
<Holden> mariagiovanna2, vediamo com'è andata:  sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<mariagiovanna2> Holden  http://paste.ubuntu.com/827929/
<mariagiovanna2> azz ho copiato tutto
<mariagiovanna2> scusami
<Holden> ok, ho visto comunque
<mariagiovanna2> errori ovunque
<Holden> hmm, da errore in lettura
<Holden> mi sa che il disco è andato...
<mariagiovanna2> ewwiwa!!
<Holden> lol
<mariagiovanna2> in parole povere i file non li recupero giusto?
<Holden> si potrebbe provare a leggere il disco magari con un altro pc
<Holden> magari qualcosa si recupera
<mariagiovanna2> ho solo un minipc  con windows e neanche mio
<Holden> capisco
<Holden> purtroppo in passato è capitato anche a me
<Holden> sono riuscito a recuperare qualcosa, ma non molto
<mariagiovanna2> se il disco e andato vuol dire che se installo qualche altra distro mi ricapiter' sempre lo stesso errore
<Holden> si
<mariagiovanna2> devo sostituire l hd
<Holden> andrebbe sostituito
<Holden> il pc quanti anni ha?
<mariagiovanna2> Holden
<Holden> mariagiovanna2,
<mariagiovanna2> volevo ringraziarti comunque
<mariagiovanna2> molto gentile
<mariagiovanna2> domani vado a informarmi di un hd
<Holden> di niente, buona fortuna
<mariagiovanna2> grazie ancora, buona serata
<Holden> buona serata
<MiO-NiCk> Ün ŠðLuTø ÅffëttuØsÔ ð Tuttõ ÏL ChðN ÐÏ • #ubuntu-it •
<francy> ciao a tutti
<francy> come va?
<verona7> ciao buonasera
<verona7> eh insomma
<francy> che succede?
<verona7> bah carattere
<francy> ognuno ha il suo
<verona7> si kiaro in effetti va bene
<francy> per forza
<verona7> mah sai per forza relativamente
<fabio_cc> !chat | francy, verona7
<ubot-it> francy, verona7: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<francy> ok.....sei ubuntu user ???
<verona7> si
<francy> release?
<verona7> 11.10
<francy> io 10.10
<verona7> ok super
<verona7> grande
<fabio_cc> francy, verona7 per favore potete chiaccherare su #ubuntu-it-chat
<francy> aspetto la prossima LTS poi reinstallo tutto
<verona7> ok fabio
<fabio_cc> grazie
<francy> ok
<fabio_cc> questo è il canale di supporto tecnico
<francy> ok allora pongo un quesito tecnico
<francy> perche' sulla mia ubuntu il shokwave su chromium crassha spesso?
<francy> e' un problema che non avevo sulla 10.04
<francy> ho notato che se apro piu' schede nel browser che utilizzano contenuti flash..........crassha
<francy> E' una rottura
<francy> grazie per la risposta..........
<anitramWC> salve, ho un problema di conversione da rpm a deb: qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<damiano> ubuntu ha pacchetizzato pressochè tutto il software disponibile
<attempt> !rpm
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'rpm'
<attempt> http://help.ubuntu-it.org/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/it/install-file.html   anitramWC
<lorenzo> scusate avrei bisogno di un chiarimento su questa guida https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<lorenzo> come configuro la scheda di rete interna quando sto settando ubuntu come router?
<Torpedo_Smash> buonasera, volevo chiedere come togliere dei dispositivi nell'elenco del Software Center (parlo dell'opzione Sincronizza tra computer), ho cercato in rete ma non ho trovato nulla a riquardo se non andare su login.ubuntu.com e cancellare da lì i vari dipositivi, ma quando riapro Ubuntu Software Center li ritrovo puntalmente al loro posto
<Torpedo_Smash> c'è nessuno?
<mine> ciao a tutti
<mine> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<mine> c'e' nessuno che sappia come configurare ssh?
<Damaskinos> Salve vorrei una info ho sulla mia macchina ubuntu 11.10 con ambiente grafico gnome shell se premo sull'icona battery nel pannello superiore questo mi riporta solo la batteria residua. Come faccio ad avere maggiori informazioni sullo stato della batteria, stato di fabbrica e altre info che con il precedente ubuntu o in gnome 2 mi venivano indicate?
<lorenzo> ciao, ho seguito la guida di help.ubuntu.com per creare un router su ubuntu desktop, ma arrivato in fondo non riesco a connettermi al nuovo AP: mi compare un'altra connessione con il nome di quella già esistente. Un'anima buona che mi dà una mano? grazie
<verona7> buonasera in sviluppo nuove release?
<verona7> la lista canali?
<loan> salve
<verona7> ciao loan
<attempt> 12.04 alpha. buona in virtuale.
<verona7> non complesssa?
<verona7> complessa
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-04
<verona7> buona in virtuale ma un pò crashosa
<massimo18> Buona Giornata
<beppe80> ciao
<beppe80> ho installato konqueror  per averlo in italiano : è possibile ??
<Kalce> buongiorno a tutti
<Kalce> mi sapete dire il nome di un software per manipolare ( per esempio tagliare pezzi ) mp3?
<enzotib> !info mp3splt
<ubot-it> mp3splt (source: mp3splt): command line interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-1 (oneiric), package size 34 kB, installed size 100 kB
<enzotib> !info mp3splt-gtk
<ubot-it> mp3splt-gtk (source: mp3splt-gtk): GTK interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.6-1.2 (oneiric), package size 84 kB, installed size 256 kB
<enzotib> !info fadecut
<ubot-it> fadecut (source: fadecut): toolset to rip audiostreams, cut, fade in/out and tag the resulting audiofiles. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-1 (oneiric), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<enzotib> !info poc-streamer
<ubot-it> poc-streamer (source: poc-streamer): An MP3/Ogg multicast/HTTP streamer and MP3 cutting tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-3 (oneiric), package size 118 kB, installed size 448 kB
<enzotib> Kalce, guarda su^^
<Kalce> enzotib , grazie
<Kalce> grazie a tutti
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> come faccio ad avere i privilegi di amministratore su Lubuntu?
<peppe84> alo21, sempre sudando
<alo21> peppe84: bella battuta :)
<alo21> peppe84: in particolare con Ubuntu facendo "sudo nautilus" avevi i privilegi con l'interfaccia
<alo21> ma con lubuntu non ne ho idea ):
<peppe84> alo21, sudo nome_del_file_manager_di_lubuntu (non so qual'è)
<enzotib> pcmanfm
<peppe84> alo21, sudo pcmanfm
<alo21> enzotib: peppe84 grazie :)
<Serpico> ola
<kimal73> salve potresti dirmi qual'è la ppa per il tema radiance e ambiance?
<cristian_c> kimal73, a chi ti riferisci?
<kimal73> fatto fatto
<kimal73> grazie
<cristian_c> kimal73, ?
<kimal73> radiance e ambiance sono i temi di ubuntu
<cristian_c> ma non ho capito a chi ti riferivi
<go^> ma perchè kde è così buggato? anche voi, se provate a cambiare file manager, rimane dolphin?
<cristian_c> go^, dipende da cosa hai fatto
<go^> cristian_c, sono andato su impostazioni e ho aggiunto nautilus alla lista delle applicazioni preferite per file-manager
<BetaBrain_> buon giorno a tutti
<go^> cristian_c, ho provato anche a modificare il file mimeapps.list
<go^> buongiorno BetaBrain_ ;)
<cristian_c> go^, nautilus su jde, mmmhhh...
<cristian_c> *kde
<BetaBrain_> ciao go^
<go^> cristian_c, tu vedi il problema in 'nautilus su kde' io lo vedo in 'kde non cambia l'applicazione predefinita'
<go^> :P
<cristian_c> sì
<go^> neanche dopo il riavvio funziona
<go^> bah
<cristian_c> go^, pasta il file
<go^> cristian_c, detto francamente dopo aver riprovato un pò Kde mi sa che cambio nuovamente ;)
<go^> passare da debian stable + gnome a ubuntu 11.10 + kde è stata na mazzata in termini di stabilità
<alo21> ho problemi a far partire ubuntu
<cristian_c> alo21, spiegati meglio, non abbiamo la sfera di cristallo
<alo21> cristian_c: :)   avviandola in modalità live
<alo21> mi dice "panic occurred"
<alo21> cristian_c: sicuramente sraà del kernel
<cristian_c> alo21, all'improvviso senza alcuna ragione?
<alo21> cristian_c: durante l'avvio della live
<alo21> cristian_c: però solo su un pc l'altro non lo fa
<cristian_c> alo21, prima funzionava?
<alo21> cristian_c: cosa
<alo21> ?
<cristian_c> alo21, la live
<alo21> cristian_c: sul mio no.. da sempre lo stesso errore
<alo21> cristian_c: l'altro sempre tutto ok
<alo21> cristian_c: premetto che è la 12.04
<cristian_c> alo21, architettura?
<alo21> cristian_c: i686
<cristian_c> della live o del pc?
<alo21> cristian_c: live e pc
<cristian_c> !ubuntu+1
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ubuntu+1'
<alo21> cristian_c: ok capito
<cristian_c> !beta | alo21
<ubot-it> alo21: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<alo21> cristian_c: grazie
<LolMan> salve ragazzi ho un problema con l'audio da ieri non funziona più :S
<LolMan> jester-, puoi darmi una mano?
<jester-> LolMan: si è mutato dopo aver fatto?
<LolMan> dopo averlo mutato da tastiera
<LolMan> jester-, non vuole più saperne di funzionare
<jester-> LolMan: vai nelle preferenze di sistema
<jester-> audio
<jester-> e controlla
<LolMan> se ti può aiutare uso xfce
<jester-> eh non conosco xfce
<LolMan> si ci sono andato anche da alsamixer
<jester-> LolMan: non saprei dove mettere le mani in xfce
<jester-> LolMan: fai un gnomereset
<LolMan> XD
<jester-> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<LolMan> !xfcereset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'xfcereset'
<LolMan> -.-
<LolMan> funziona anche con xfce?
<pagliaccio> ciao a tutti
<jester-> LolMan: xfcs si appoggia a gnome, vedi se c'è nella home anche una cartella nascosta relativa a xfce e pure in .config
<pagliaccio> ho un problema con la condivisione desktop
<pagliaccio> ho due pc con oneric
<pagliaccio> un portatile e un fisso
<LolMan> jester-, provo e ti faccio sapere
<pagliaccio> il fisso riesco a collegarmi con il portatile ma non viceversa
<jester-> pagliaccio: cosa intendi per condivisione
<pagliaccio> condivisione desktop
<pagliaccio> desktop remoto
<jester-> pagliaccio: installa sshserver su entrambi poi usa connetti al server protocollo ssh e usa ip delle eth
<pagliaccio> ok
<pagliaccio> la cosa strana è che il protocollo vnc fonziona solo da fisso a portatile
<pagliaccio> con le stesse impostazioni
<jester-> pagliaccio: oppure xvnc4viewer
<jester-> o non hai il protocollo vnc
<pagliaccio> da portatile riesce a collegarsi una volta, ma poi dice connessione chiusa
<jester-> pagliaccio: lo hai configurato?
<pagliaccio> il client o il server?
<jester-> entrambi
<pagliaccio> si
<jester-> se non autorizzi non si connette
<pagliaccio> ho messo come autorizzazione solo la pass
<pagliaccio> nel server
<jester-> pagliaccio: prova a non usare la pass
<LolMan> jester-, risolto, grazie mille
<LolMan> l'unica cosa che se metto l'audio al massimo mi esce distorto 0.0 cosa che prima non succedeva
<jester-> LolMan: si è sistemato resettando?
<LolMan> jester-,  si, conoscevo sto metodo non pensavo funzionasse con xfce
<AlexTux> buondì, volevo domandare come posso togliere dei dispositivi dal "Sincronizza tra computer" del Ubuntu Software center
<pagliaccio> jester-: non funziona
<pagliaccio> mi si chiude la connessione
<jester-> pagliaccio: provato con conetti al server protocollo ssh?
<pagliaccio> ssh funziona
<pagliaccio> è solo che se voglio controllare lo stato di download di alcuni file da terminale come faccio?
<jester-> pagliaccio: controlla hai installato vnc4viewer?
<jester-> se non hai il procollo vnc è quello che manca
<jester-> protocollo
<pagliaccio> ora si provo con quello
<pagliaccio> ma vnc4viewer è un client?
<jester-> anche
<pagliaccio> allora lo installo anche nel fisso
<jester-> ma aggiunge il protollo e puoi usare quello solito
<pagliaccio> main:        unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)
<jester-> pagliaccio: secondo me è la configurazione del pc in cui vuoi entrare
<jester-> pagliaccio: se non è in lan seve la porta aperta
<pagliaccio> il fisso è in lan, mentre il portatile nella wifi
<pagliaccio> ma è lo stesso ruter
<jester-> se è in lan sono aperte a priori
<jester-> pagliaccio: hai un firewall attivo?
<stefano__> ho problemi nel configurare dwl-2100ap (access point) chi mi da una mano?
<pagliaccio> no...
<jester-> stefano__: devi seguire il manuale, entrare e configurarlo, la prima volta, di solito serve collegarsi col cavo di rete
<pagliaccio> dici nel ruter? no nel ruter non c'è attivo il manuale
<stefano__> jester ho provato ma tramite eth non lo vede
<pagliaccio> pardon il firewall
<stefano__> jester-,  ho provato ma tramite eth non lo vede
<peppe84> stefano__, collegalo direttamente al tuo pc via eth per la prima volta e dai le configurazioni del caso.
<jester-> stefano__: serve il browser non il terminale
<stefano__> jester-, non lo vede si accende la luce lan ma se vado 192.168.0.50 non lo vede e midice pagina non trovata
<jester-> stefano__: http://192.168.0.50  se è l'ip dell'ap
<stefano__> jester-, senza http:// lo prende lo stessso?
<jester-> perchè se lo scrivi ti viene l'ernia?
<stefano__> no è che gia ho provato
<jester-> stefano__: si intende che devi usare firefox
<stefano__> jester-, chiaro
<stefano__> jester-, è che gia avevo provato solo che non avevo messo http://
<jester-> stefano__: e controllare sul man che l'ip sia quello giusto e che user e pass usare
<stefano__> jester-, non funz
<stefano__> jester-, l'ho letto nel manuale l'ip
<jester-> stefano__: attaccalo direttamente la pc
<jester-> al
<stefano__> jester-, è attaccato tramite eth direttamente al pc
<stefano__> jester-, (era gia attaccato prima che mi collegassi in chatt)
<jester-> stefano__: non è che ff è settato in offline ?
<jester-> stefano__: la scheda di rete è su?
<stefano__> jester-, no c'ho cercato le guide
<peppe84> ho lo stesso ap. togli da quel pc le altre connessioni. stacca e riattacca l'ethernet. l'ip è giusto e l'user è admin senza pass.
<jester-> stefano__: allora se attacchi il router alla eth funza?
<jester-> stefano__: ifonfig la vede una eth0?
<jester-> ifconfig
<stefano__> jester-, no. il problema è che non riesco ad accedere al pannello di configurazione
<stefano__> ora provo
<jester-> stefano__: se la eth non èup hai volgia
<stefano__> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 88:ae:1d:03:89:da
<stefano__>           indirizzo inet6: fe80::8aae:1dff:fe03:89da/64 Scope:Link
<stefano__>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<stefano__>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<stefano__>           TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
<FloodBotIt1> stefano__: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<stefano__>           collisioni:0 txqueuelen:1000
<jester-> !paste | stefano__
<ubot-it> stefano__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefano__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/828807/
<stefano__> questo è il risultato
<jester-> stefano__:  non ha l'ip
<Glacio> Salve, vorrei ridimensionare la partizione che sto usando ora, ma Gparted non me lo lascia fare... mi sapreste dare una mano?
<stefano__> jester-, quindi?
<jester-> Glacio: non si puo fare dalla partizione in uso, devi usare la live
<jester-> stefano__: sudo dhclient eth0
<Glacio> ah, lo immaginavo
<Glacio> grazie, a dopo
<stefano__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/828812/
<stefano__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/828812/
<stefano__> credo non sia andato a buon fine
<jester-> stefano__: ifconfig
<stefano__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/828813/
<jester-> stefano__: vedo una eth0 avahi hai messo qualche puttanata
<stefano__> ????
<jester-> stefano__: risposta di ifconfig c'è una eth0:avahi con un ip strano
<stefano__> jester-, no c'è solo l'accesspoint attaccato sull eth
<jester-> stefano__: non centra quello che è attaccato
<stefano__> ok
<stefano__> jester-, quindi? è per quello che non mi vede l'accesspoint?
<max230664> un dubbio....se aggiungo un PPA cioè un repository da terminale con il comando sudo add-apt-repository ppa:docky-core/stable la modifica effettuata in quale file dovrei trovarla?
<jester-> stefano__: spe che non ricordo come si toglie
<jester-> max230664: in /etc/apt/souces.list.d
<jester-> stefano__: vai in preferenze di rete
<stefano__> jester-, scusami ma non trovo preferenze di rete
<jester-> stefano__: vai sulla eth0, modifica; ipv4, metti manuale, 192.168.0.10, 255.255.255.0  gatewai metti ip del router non dell'ap
<jester-> stefano__: server dns 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4
<max230664> jester grazie, e per visualizzare il contenuto della directory con tuttii ppa aggiunti?
<pagliaccio> jester- son riuscito a connettermi
<pagliaccio> ma vedo una schermata grigia
<jester-> max230664: cioè?
<jester-> pagliaccio: potrebbe essere la scheda di rete in po farlocca
<stefano__> jester-,fatto
<stefano__> jester-, adesso do ifconfig?
<jester-> si
<verona7> step kernel 3.0 15?
<pagliaccio> ho notato una cosa strana
<verona7> ciao
<jester-> stefano__: fa vedere
<stefano__> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/828833/
<stefano__> jester-, credo non abbia funz
<jester-> stefano__: riavvia il pc
<pagliaccio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/828834/
<stefano__> ok
<stefano__> ci vediamo tra poco
<mine> che versione riesco a far girare decentemente su un pentium I con 64 mb di ram...lo devo usare via ssh e basta
<pagliaccio> mine: penso che una versione alternate possa andare
<pagliaccio> lo usi come server?
<mine> ci devo installare lo scheduler di openstack per motivi di tesi e basta
<jester-> mine: non penso che giri nessuna ubuntu su un pc del genere
<mine> ho provato la versione desktop della 11.10 ma non ce la fa...ci vogliono minuti per ogni comando
<stefano_> jester-, ti voglio bene!!!!!!!!!!!
<jester-> stefano_: funza?
<mine> neanche la versione server senza interfaccia?
<stefano_> jester-, si sto entrando inq uesto momento a configurare l'access
<jester-> mine: prova puppylinux
<pagliaccio> puppy su cosa si basa?
<stefano_> jester-, grazzie mille sei un grande!!!!!!!!!!!1
<jester-> stefano_:  per curiosità fa vedere ifconfig
<Holden> mine, puoi provare con qualche release vecchia di debian
<stefano_> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/828838/
<jester-> stefano_: hai dhcp che non funza
<mine> scusate l'ignoranza...ma la versione server di ubuntu 11.10 non dovrebbe andare bene? c'e' solo kernel e rete...
<jester-> stefano_: ma ip fisso è rete piu seria
<jester-> mine: prova
<Holden> mine, guarda le note di rilascio, ci sono i requisiti minimi
<jester-> mine: se va ci metti fluxbox come grafica minima
<mine> come minimi mi da 300 mhz di procio x86 e 256 mb di ram e 5 gb di hd
<Holden> mine, allora niente
<mine> grazie a tutti
<Nippon> ciao ragazzi, come si va?
<Nippon> freddo? neve?
<Nippon> penso che oggi la chat sarà piena, con questo freddo molti saranno a casa :-)
<Nippon> qualcuno può darmi un consiglio su un programma simile al Photomax. E' un programma per lavorare le foto in HDR
<Nippon> c'è ne qualcuno gratuito per Linux Ubuntu?
<pagliaccio> ma che freddo, io con ubuntu sudo
<pagliaccio> (non so se si è capita...)
<verona7> :_)
<pagliaccio> nippon, che fa photomax?
<Nippon> serve a compore delle foto in HDR
<Nippon> sarebbe a dire unire diverse foto con impostazioni di esposizione diversa
<Nippon> forse ho trovato se non sbaglio si chiama "Qtpfsgui"
<verona7> mmh discutibile!
<pagliaccio> ho capito
<pagliaccio> il problema del vnc
<pagliaccio> in pratica crasha il server
<pagliaccio> vnc
<pagliaccio> ho effetuato una connessione, mi visualizza il desktop remoto
<pagliaccio> ma appena muovo il mouse si chiude la connessione
<pagliaccio> e se scandisco le porte non trovo il servizio
<pabloice> salve mi sapete dire perch`e non riesco a installare vista vicino a ubuntu
<pabloice> ??
<pabloice> c'e qualcuno??
<verona7> che tipo d'installazione stai tentando?
<pabloice> niente praticamente ho 1 pc di 4 anni e vista come sappiamo fa schifo
<pabloice> allora ho fatto 2 partizioni 1 per ubuntu che ho installato senza problemi e 1 per vista
<pabloice> ma non riesco mi dice che non trova il sistem volume
<pagliaccio> hai usato file sistem nfts per vista?
<verona7> esatto
<pagliaccio> e cmq dovevi installare prima vista e poi ubuntu
<Lorra> pabloice, ti ci è voluto molto a installare ubuntu?
<pabloice> si praticamente con gparted gli ho assegnato 60 gb di spazio con partizione ntfs
<pabloice> lorra non tanto
<verona7> troppi
<Lorra> pabloice, se non ti ci è voluto molto ti conviene tirare via tutto
<Lorra> installare Windows Vista
<Lorra> e poi ubuntu
<pagliaccio> la partizione di vista è primaria?
<Lorra> pabloice, se hai un cd/dvd di Windows 7 e hai i driver necessari
<Lorra> installa win 7
<pagliaccio> lol
<pabloice> il cd di win 7 non cel'ho
<pagliaccio> in effetti
<pabloice> cmq non riesco a installare prima vista
<pabloice> di ubuntu ho gi`a provato
<Lorra> pabloice, come mai?
<pabloice> si punta mentre sta partizionando
<verona7> formatta  abassa densità
<Lorra> e cosa dice, pabloice ?
<pabloice> verona7, come faccio??
<verona7> c'è un software preposto
<pabloice> lorra, non dice niente si punta e devo spegnere manualmente
<Lorra> pabloice, che strano...ù
<Lorra> pabloice, sembrerebbe più un problema col tuo cd di windows vista
<Lorra> pabloice, ma è un disco con solo windows oppure è un disco di ripristino che hai fatto quando avevi appena comprato il computer?
<pabloice> lorra, lo credo anche io pero e quello originale di vista
<pagliaccio> pabloide sei un nuovo utente di ubuntu?
<pabloice> lorra, no no e proprio il cd di vista
<pabloice> verona7, da ubuntu??
<verona7> perdona non seguivo dimmi
<verona7> il software?
<pabloice> verona7, riesco a formattare a bassa densit`a da ubuntu??
<Lorra> pabloice, magari è danneggiato, perché credo che se non è in grado di fare un'operazione (ad esempio usare il disco rigido perché non ha il driver) dovrebbe dirlo anticipatamente
<Lorra> e non piantarsi e basta
<verona7> può essere fai una verifica integrità hd
<pabloice> lorra, credi che xp professional possa girare ?? o conviene win 7
<pagliaccio> formatta il disco con la live di ubuntu e poi installi vista, dopo ubuntu
<pabloice> verona7, gia fatta e tutto ok
<pagliaccio> se riesci a procurarti win 7 installalo
<verona7> ok, prova  allora a cercare stò software
<Lorra> pabloice, windows xp professional magari ora è un po' vecchio
<verona7> oppure seven si
<Lorra> pabloice, non so come si pirati windows
<Lorra> adess
<Lorra> o
<Lorra> che c'è il Windows Genuine Advantage
<pabloice> lorra, credo sia reperibile da torrent o no??
<pabloice> il mio e 32 bit
<verona7> sblindalo
<verona7> rischi
<pagliaccio> io son 2 anni che nn uso winzoz
<Serpico> ragazzi il mio sistema si è fissato di andare su un proxy per scaricare i pacchetti da repository. Il fatto che ho cercato in lungo e largo questo proxy (che non uso più) ma non si trova. Come posso ovviare a questo problema?
<verona7> lascia perdere il warez
<pagliaccio> ho installato xp su virtualbox solo per usare scanner e stampante
<Lorra> pabloice, immagino di sì, ma all'occhio perché chiunque può fare una iso di windows e poi chissà cosa c'è dentro
<Serpico> ciao K99Brain
<K99Brain> ciao Serpico
<Lorra> Serpico, se sei sotto GNOME
<Lorra> vai sotto sistema->amministrazione->pacchetti
<Serpico> Lorra: kde ma non penso che sia questione di interfaccia grafica
<pabloice> lorra, scusa ma io ho fatto 1 backup di vista poi riesco a metterlo su win 7
<pabloice> ?
<Serpico> Lorra: kde 9.10
<Lorra> gestore pacchetti pardon
<Lorra> Serpico, come si chiama il gestore di pacchetti sotto KDE
<Lorra> ?
<pagliaccio> pabloide il backup con cosa lo hai fatto?
<Lorra> pabloice, come l'hai fatto il backup
<Lorra> ?
<pagliaccio> win7 è come vista ma funziona. cit nonciclopedia
<pabloice> lorra, da vista
<verona7> backup o immagine sistema?
<pabloice> backup
<Serpico> Lorra: tanto è la stessa cosa al posto del kpackagekit (quello del 9.10 ora è muon su 11.10) su gnome è un'altro ma non cambia nulla fidati :D
<verona7> l' immagine sistema l' hai fatta?
<verona7> se si ripristini l' immagine
<Lorra> Serpico, quello di GNOME non prende le impostazioni del proxy di GNOME
<Lorra> e va configurato a parte
<pabloice> verona7, no non cel'ho
<Lorra> Serpico, lo so perché dalla mia residenza sono dietro un proxy e ogni volta devo cambiare quello generale di GNOME e poi quello per synamptic
<Lorra> *synaptic
<Serpico> Lorra: quello di kde se vuoi lo fai altrimenti lo fai a parte. cmq anche via linea di comando va dietro proxy
<Serpico> Lorra: e mi snerva che lo sto cercando in lungo e largo ma si è fissato ha deciso così e pace..
<Lorra> Serpico, hai controllato la variabile $http_proxy?
<verona7> eh allora devi formattare e reinstallare, installazione pulita
<Serpico> Lorra: ummm no...ora controllo
<pabloice> verona7 conviene installare prima win e poi ubuntu
<pabloice> ?
<verona7> si
<pabloice> cazzo devo trovare 1 dvd wn7
<Serpico> pabloice: che ti serve da win 7?
<pabloice> serpico mi serve 1 dvd
<pabloice> con dentro win7
<Lorra> Serpico: sai come si fa?
<pabloice> :)
<Lorra> Serpico: Dico a vedere il valore di http_proxy?
<Lorra> pabloice, fai per caso l'università?
<Serpico> Lorra: sto cercando di ricordare che è da tanto che non lo faccio :(
<Lorra> Serpico, devi aprire un terminale
<pabloice> lorra: piu o meno perch`e?
<Serpico> pabloice: ma ti serve un file particolare o ti serve tutta la baracca?
<Lorra> e scriverci 'echo $http_proxy'
<pabloice> serpico: tutta la barracca con la casa annessa
<Lorra> pabloice, perché ad esempio la mia facoltà ha un accordo con Microsoft e abbiamo a disposizione diversi software fra i quali anche varie versioni di Windows
<Serpico> Lorra: come previsto riga vuota
<pabloice> lorra, non credo che la mia abbia 1 cosa del genere
<pabloice> lorra: preferisco chiedere a 1 mio amico aahahhaha quando lo vedo
<Serpico> pabloice: bravo mai far guadagnare ciò che ti distrugge
<Serpico> Lorra: cmq nada :(
<Lorra> pabloice, magari ce l'ha, non credo costi molto o magari non costa proprio, visto che se uno impara ad usare i prodotti di Microsoft viene fidelizzato
<Serpico> E così fu che tutti i miei parenti usano linux XD evitiamo la fidelizzazione
<Serpico> tempo fa dovevo vendere un cellulare con win 7 mamma mia che angoscia hahahaha
<pabloice> lorra: studio al conservatorio aahhahaha a malapena sanno accendere 1 computer laggiu
<Lorra> pabloice, però di conviene controllare che il tuo computer sia abbastanza buono da reggere win 7 e puoi farlo cercando windows 7 minimum system requirements
<Lorra> Serpico, il fatto è che ci sono cose che su Linux girano lente o non girano affatto
<Lorra> quindi a volte serve avere un Winzoz
<pabloice> lorra: si cela faccio tranquillamente
<pabloice> lorra: grazie
<Lorra> pabloice, non so che dirti per questa cosa che si blocca mentre fa le partizioni
<pabloice> si da windows si blocca altrimenti con gparted va benissimo
<Serpico> va beh quello dipende
<pabloice> credo che l'hardaware sia buono
<Serpico> Lorra: ma sui netbook che ci metti un windows per andare su internet??metti linux più veloce e affidabile
<Lorra> pabloice, comunque io lascerei fare le partizioni all'installer di windows e poi, quando installi ubuntu le modifichi
<pabloice> si si ok cmq devo cercare win7 adesso
<Lorra> Serpico, credo che anche windows avrà degli adattamenti per i netbook anche se appare sempre uguale
<Lorra> Serpico e se poi la tua webcam non va sotto Linux
<Lorra> ?
<Lorra> O la tua scheda di rete va solo fino a 54Mbps
<Lorra> ?
<Serpico> Lorra: si ha gli adattamenti ma sfrutta sempre male le risorse
<Lorra> Perché il modulo del kernel non supporta la modalità più velocce
<Lorra> *veloce
<Lorra> ?
<Serpico> Lorra: quello dipende dal costruttore se ci metti un chip che costa poco e fa tanto funziona sicuro su linux
<Lorra> Serpico, dipende dal supporto
<Lorra> se è un chip un po' di micchia magari il driver non è molto curato
<Serpico> Lorra: ad esempio hp mette tutto quello che è supportato da linux
<Serpico> dell anche
<Serpico> (o quasi)
<Serpico> asus a volte
<Lorra> Serpico, Acer credo abbastanza di no
<Serpico> acer franacamente non l'ho testato
<Lorra> io ho una scheda wifi integrata che dovrebbe funzionare anche in modalità N
<Lorra> ma il driver non la sa usare in modalità N
<Lorra> (che è quella più nuova)
<Lorra> Serpico, e poi ci sono altre cose
<Lorra> magari usi Skype sul netbook
<Lorra> e se hai Linux te lo becchi nella versione 2.1beta
<Lorra> che è molto diversa da quella per Windows
<Lorra> credo anche perché una buona parte se non tutta l'azienda Skype è stata acquisita da Microsoft
<Serpico> ma è normale che sia così nel mondo è l'1% che usa linux
<Serpico> se l'usassero almeno il 10% le cose sarebbero diverse
<Lorra> Serpico, però la versione aggiornata di Skype non mi dispiacerebbe
<Lorra> ...
<Lorra> Serpico, non so quale sia la percentuale di utilizzatori di Linux
<Serpico> te lo dico con sicurezza è stata pubblicata l'anno scorso
<Lorra> Serpico, magari per gli utenti desktop, però Linux è montato su molti server
<Serpico> diciamo il 90% ma quelli non usano ne skype ne le webcam
<Serpico> quindi serie B
<Lorra> c'è un sito che si chiama netcraft.com su cui ogni mese stilano una classifica dei server più disponibili con il sistema operativo e spesso ci sono dei sistemi Linux
<Serpico> cmq stiamo facendo chat qui se ci beccano ci bannano XD
<Serpico> Lorra: cmq l'echo è andato male
<Serpico> Altre idee?
<xanScale> qualcuno sa dirmi perché tramire synaptic vedo un pacchetto con 2 versioni e mi installa la versione vecchia?
<xanScale> una sta nei backports ma mi mette la versione normale
<xanScale> mi potete dire voi che versione vedete?
<sin> ciao,come faccio per regolare la velocità di battuta con ubuntu 11.10?
<Lorra> Serpico, pronte no, puoi cercare kubuntu 9.10 package manager proxy settings
<Guest15638> nick /sergio
<Lorra> oppure se conosci il nome del package manager puoi cercare la stessa cosa con package manager
<Lorra> Guest15638: devi scrivere barra nick e il nuovo nick
<Lorra> xanScale: quale pacchetto?
<sergio_s> Grazie Lorra
<Serpico> Lorra: il problema che non posso installarli pur volendo
<xanScale> Lorra gedit-latex-plugin
<Lorra> Serpico: hai provato a spostarti su un terminale virtuale diverso (Ctrl + Alt + F2) e a scrivere apt-get update
<Lorra> (dopo esserti collegato(login)9
<Lorra> xanScale: io ho la 0.2.0-1
<xanScale> esatto cè un problema :D chiedo al supporto
<Lorra> xanScale, usi GNOME?
<xanScale> si
<Lorra> e usi il "Gestore pacchetti", giusto??
<Serpico> Lorra: su un diverso pc intendi?
<Lorra> Se provi a installare il pacchetto che cosa ti dice quando te lo impedisce?
<xanScale> Lorra si io l'ho scaricato ed installato a mano or ora, pero credo sia un problema da segnalare, anche perche la versione 0.2 non funziona su gnome 3
<Lorra> Serpico, no sullo stesso pc quando se sotto KDE premi Ctrl + Alt + F2 e passi a un terminale
<Lorra> da lì puoi provare a dare sudo apt-get update
<Lorra> prima di dare il comando però devi collegarti (login)
<Lorra> xanScale, ah OK, non so dove si segnalino questi problemi, non credo qui però.
<Serpico> Lorra: si già fatto ma l'update mi da errore vuole passare da proxy che non c'è :D
<Lorra> Serpico, ma con Ctrl + Alt + F2 prima?
<Serpico> Lorra: si
<Lorra> going for some food...
<sergio_s> salve a tutti, ho un portatile con sheda grafica intel e una dedicata AMD Radeon HD 6470M. Ho installato ubuntu studio con xfce e non riesco a regolare la luminosità dello schermo, come faccio inoltre a sapere quale delle due schede sta funzionando?
<Serpico> sergio_s: dovrebbe regolarsi il pc: se usi la batteria intel se usi corrente radeon
<sergio_s> Serpico: vorrei riuscire a regolare la luminosità ma  non funzionano i tasti fn!
<sin> ciao,come faccio per regolare la velocità di battuta con ubuntu 11.10?
<sin> ciao,come faccio per regolare la velocità di battuta con ubuntu 11.10?
<Serpico> sergio_s: non ti posso aiutare su questo mi spiace
<sergio_s> Serpico grazie lo stesso.
<sin> alora debo rasegnarmi a scrivere così?
<AD_> Salve a tutti
<AD_> c'e nessuno?
<sin> byebye
<seccardo> Buongiorno a tutti.
<seccardo> ho un problema di accessibilità ad una chiavetta TIM: non vedo la partizione contenente gli script di installazione.
<seccardo> Il sistema è Lubuntu; con il S.o. installato prima (Linpus basato su Fedora) funzionava tutto.
<Alex99> ciao, ho instalalto ubuntu sul mio neetbook, ma non si connette alla rete wireless....come faccio?
<seccardo> Alex99: se fai una scansione delle reti vedi la tua rete di casa?
<Alex99> si. la trova, ma non si connette
<seccardo> Devi, probabilmente, impostare il protocollo di criptatura (WEP o WPA) e la chiave di rete.
<Alex99> ma dove? ho provatoa guardare manon trovo impostazioni
<seccardo> Se fai il doppio click (Vado a memoria che ho il desktop KDE...) dovrebbe chiederti i parametri.
<seccardo> Devi fare doppio click sul nome della rete.
<Alex99> posso dirti che c'ho provato....ma ora ci riprovo...non si sa mai.
<michelefreschi> ho problemi con l'utente che uso di solito, devo accedere come sessione ospite. In avvio mi dice che si sono problemi con il file .ICEauthority della mia cartella home e mi fa terminare la sessione
<seccardo> prova con il pulsante destro sul nome della rete.
<Holden> michelefreschi, sudo rm -f .ICEauthority
<michelefreschi> "sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operazione non permessa"
<Alex99> ma sull'icona sulla barra del desktop?
<seccardo> Alex99: spe che accendo il portatile di mia figlia che ha la gnome....
<Holden> michelefreschi, che gli hai fatto a quel sistema?
<michelefreschi> ho installato Veetele
<Alex99> grazie
<michelefreschi> come da indicazioni su un forum, sal riavvio mi ha fatto così
<Holden> capisco, cmq per quell'errore basta eliminare .ICEauthority michelefreschi
<michelefreschi> grazie, accedo da cd e lo elimino... grazie
<seccardo> Alex99: deve aver combinato quacosa pure lei e non mi fa fare logon... abbi pazienza.
<Alex99> tranquillo, anzi poi avrei un'altra domanda....
<seccardo> Alex99: hai una barra in alto con l'orologio ecc ecc?
<Alex99> si, l'icona della rete è li
<Alex99> ho fattodoppio clic
<seccardo> ok, se ci clicchi sull'icona della rete dovrebbe apriprsi una finestra... tra le varie opzioni dovresti vedere il nome della tua rete: cliccaci sopra ma con il pulsante destro.
<Alex99> fatto
<seccardo> dovrebbe aprirsi una finestra di dialogo in cui ti chiede la chiave di rete
<Alex99> ci sono varie finestre e ib quella iwreless c'è ilnome della mia rete
<Alex99> non c'è il BSSID e il MACADDRESS
<Alex99> ma la chiave c'è
<seccardo> se ci clicchi con il pulsante destro sul nome della rete non ti da l'opzione per inserire la chiave?
<Alex99> no devo entrare con edit
<seccardo> acc... non saprei allora... a me ha sempre funzionato con l'interfaccia grafica.
<Alex99> ma devo configurare il VPN?
<seccardo> Alex99: no il VPV (Virtual Private NEtwork) serve, a soldoni, ad estendere una rete locale via internet... non è il tuo caso.
<seccardo> Alex99: anche nel mio BSSID e MACADDRESS sono vuoti.
<Alex99> bene. ma senti una cosa:
<seccardo> dimmi
<Alex99> il mio è un netbook
<Alex99> c'è installato win7 ma è lento. quindi siccome ubuntu lo uso da parecchio ho pensato di installarlo anche qui
<Alex99> ma ho avuto qualche problema e ne ho installati due e partizionato il disco insette parti...
<Alex99> insomma un po' di confusione. domanda: vorrei disinstallare tutto e rifare
<seccardo> Alex99: infatti... io ho usato Lubuntu dedicando un intero disco e funzionava tutto, anche la chiavetta della tim.
<Alex99> come faccio? devo anche toglier eil grub...e non vorrei fare ....altra confusione
<Alex99> io invece ho trovato la 10.04 dal sito ubuntu.it
<seccardo> Alex99: devi togliere le partizioni, con un disco live oppure da windows 7 con la gestione di sistema, ma è complesso. :)
<Alex99> complesso nel senso che ci son vari passaggi o difficile da farsi?
<Alex99> che il negoziante mi chiede soldini......
<seccardo> Alex99: immagino... allora avvia win7 che ti guido passo passo per la gestione delle partizioni.
<Alex99> grande....arrivo! il tempo di avviare
<seccardo> ok
<Alex99> ma quando ho tolto da win 7 le partizioni come faccio ad avviare il bootloader? parte?
<Alex99> fatto. son pronto
<seccardo> Allora per prima cosa devi togliere il grub dal settore d'avvio...
<Alex99> bene. vai che io eseguo....
<seccardo> Alex99: puoi avviare la macchina da CD?
<Alex99> no. non ce l'ho
<seccardo> Acc... perchè il problema è che devi risistemare l'avvio del disco rigido, prima di togliere le partizioni, altrimenti c'è rischio che non ti parta più la macchina.
<seccardo> O meglio ti parte solo con 7...
<seccardo> Alex99: come hai installato Ubuntu? Da chiavetta?
<Alex99> beh se parte da 7 meglio.  poi con la chiavetta reinstallo ubuntu
<Alex99> si da chiavetta
<Alex99> nella scatola ho trovato un cd.....lo stavo pe rinserire.....ma non ho il cd sul netbook.......oddiooo
<seccardo> ok, allora, fai così: start -> click con il destro su computer -> gestione
<seccardo> Devi procurarti un lettore esterno... :)
<Alex99> eh......non ce l'ho......a questo punto lo porto dal negoziante....
<Alex99> ma una volta esisteva il comando fdisk da dos......
<seccardo> no ma tranquillo... togli le partizioni linux, estendi win7 e poi reinstalli ubuntu
<seccardo> adesso c'è diskpart ma funziona solo da consolle di ripristino.
<Alex99> ma quando le ho tolte con il grub come faccio?
<seccardo> Alex99: qui c'è un utility da mettere su chiavetta che ti sistema l'MBR http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<Alex99> grande
<seccardo> Alex... poi dovresti avere un utility per MEttere le ISO sulla chiavetta.
<Alex99> si ho universal......e qualcosa....
<Alex99> ma la chiavetta ce l'ho già
<Alex99> o è meglio se installo lubuntu?
<seccardo> puoi fare un'altra cosa a dirla tutta... togliere le partizioni e sistemare il disco e poi partire con la chiavetta e reinstallare ubuntu. Il grub te lo sistema l'installazione.
<seccardo> Alex99: vai su start -> click destro su computer -> gestione
<Alex99> fatto
<seccardo> vai sulla gestione disco.
<seccardo> sul pannello di sx
<Alex99> si vedo le partizioni giusto? le cancello?
<seccardo> Esatto: i volumi logici (quelli con la cornicetta verde e/o colorati di azzurrino)
<seccardo> Pulsante dx "Elimina volumi logici"
<seccardo> occhio a non eliminare la prima partizione a SX (quella da 100Mb) che serve a windows
<seccardo> Alex99: occhio a non eliminare la partizione di ripristino da 100Mb e la partizione C:
<Alex99> fatto ma non mi lascia eliminare l'ultima...
<Alex99> la chiama partizione di ripristino
<seccardo> Ecco ti avevo detto di NON provarci nemmeno! :D
<seccardo> Alex adesso clicca sulla partizione C: con il dx e scegli "Estendi volume"
<Alex99> no non è quella da 100 mb ma da 15 gb...quella l'avevo vista
<seccardo> Ah ok, quella da 15Gb è una partizione predefinita di fabbrica che contiene il Back-Up di win7; lasciala se devi reintallare il futuro won.
<seccardo> *win*
<Alex99> non è attiva l'opzione "estendi volume"
<Alex99> da solo ha esteso le partizioni
<seccardo> quindi c: adesso ti prende tutto il disco?
<Alex99> no ho una partizione D che in effetti ha l'opzione attiva e la sto estendendo
<seccardo> Ottimo... fatto quello è come avessi il disco fresco di fabbrica. La c: quanto è grande?
<Alex99> mi sa che ho fatto casino....c: 56 gb
<Alex99> ora la d è grande e i dati che avevo?
<seccardo> Ci può stare... se estendi un volume i dati restano.
<seccardo> Verifica
<LorraEatin> ma ho avuto un ban perché il mio nickname non era valido?
<LorraEatin> perché non posso più cambiarlo in Lorra : ((((
<LorraEatin> ?
<LorraEatin> I'm not eating anymore...
<seccardo> Alex99: se tutto è ok riavvia con la chiavetta e reinstalla Ubuntu.
<Lorra> Oh, allora non era una ban...
<Lorra> bene'
<Alex99> bene. ma non è meglio se ricreo le partizioni ora?
<seccardo> Alex99: lascia che lo faccia l'installer.... in fase di installazione gli dici di ridurre la D: ; io di solito faccio così.
<Alex99> io...non mi azzardo + di tanto che non vorrei fare casini...comunque ora riavvio e vediamo....
<seccardo> Alex99: dovresti ancora trovarti il grub, basta solo che scegli win7
<Alex99> no.il grub non c'è...il pc no parte ma ora installo
<seccardo> Alex99: salvati in caso anche questo link, per future rogne... http://www.centergeek.it/come-eliminare-grub-e-ripristinare-il-bootloader-di-windows-sevenvista/
<seccardo> Alex99: io comunque ho un masterizzatore USB che uso per lavoro... con i netbook è quasi indispensabile. :)
<Alex99> grazie. si ma il net mi serve solo per internet e non per altro...magari lo compero...ma
<seccardo> Oppure... se conosci qualcuno che ha un disco di win7 ne estrai la ISO e la metti su chiavetta... non si sa mai...
<paolo1> salve
<seccardo> salve
<Alex99> si meglio...una soluzione migliore..cmq grazie. sei stato molto gentile...purtroppo devo scappare...grazie ancora!!!! ciaooo
<seccardo> ciao Alex99
<Alex99> sai che non riesco + a far partire l'installazioen. parte direttamente da usb senza farmi scegliere s elo voglio installare? ...ma purtroppo sto uscendo
<Alex99> poi ci riproverò. se ev ci sei.....in ogni caso grazie..ciao
<seccardo> Alex99: ok... al limite quando sei in live c'è l'opzione per installare... ciaooo
<Alex99> ciaoooo
<paolo1> scusate sto provando ad installare da sorgenti gecko-mediaplayer-1.0.4 visot che nelle reposity  ci sta la versione 0.9.. il problema e che quando faccio ./configure mi dice che manca la libreria No package 'glib-2.0 la installato da reposity ma niente lo stesso problema
<andrebug> ragazzi ho problemi con l'installazione e la configurazione . Chi mi può aiutare?
<andrebug> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/829103/  Vi ho messo qui l'output del mio problema. Qualcuno gli può dare un occhio? Grazie
<damiano> andrebug:
<damiano> prova a vedere se accande con altri pacchetti
<filo1234> andrebug: scusa ma sei in live?
<sudonano> ciao, ho installato una stampante parallela su oneiric, riconosce il modello esatto ma con i driver generici non va.
<andrebug> avete letto il mio pastebin? qualcuno ha una soluzione?
<filo1234> andrebug: scusa ma sei in live?
<andrebug> si
<filo1234> cioè quindi stai cercando di installare quella roba nella live?
<andrebug> esattamente su pendrive
<filo1234> persistente quindi?
<andrebug> si
<filo1234> ma hai abbastanza spazio?
<andrebug> si, ho una penna da 16 GB
<filo1234> andrebug: sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update
<andrebug> provo
<andrebug> niente, non funziona. Ma hai letto il mio pastebin?
<lorenzo> ciao, ho creato un access point su ubuntu 10.04 ma non riesco a connettermi ad esso: l'altra macchina ci prova, ma il tentativo va in timeout. qualcuno mi aiuta? grazie
<sudonano> ho un dubbio: se oneiric riconosce il modello della stampante significa che la porta paralllla dialoga correttamente; giusto?
<andrebug> filo1234 ci sei?
<sudonano> e quindi se con i driver genrici non va userò ndiswrapper...
<sudonano> qualche anima buona che mi conferma il ragionamento?
<filo1234> sudonano: ndiswrapper serve per utilizzare i driver di windows con le schede wifi, non per altro
<filo1234> andrebug: si certo che ho letto, non capisco perchè voglia installare quel kernel
<filo1234> andrebug: l'hai compilato tu?
<sudonano> filo124: quindi dici che non c'è speranza per questa stampante...?
<sudonano> * filo1234
<filo1234> sudonano: che stampante è?
<andrebug> NO, è proprio quello il problema!!! Quando tento di installare qualsiasi cosa mi da errore perchè dice che linux-image.3.0.0-15-generic non è configurato!!! Ho dato "sudo dpkg --configure linux-im..... ma non mi ha risolto il problema.
<sudonano> filo1234: la riconosce ma ubuntu ha i driver jp350s mentre quelli corretti dovrebbero essere jp350 (senza la s) come riporta la olivetti nel file .inf  ....nei driver windows no c'è traccia del file PPD...
<filo1234> andrebug: apt-cache policy linux-image.3.0.0-15-generic
<filo1234> andrebug: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic
<michelefreschi> avevo problemi con il mio accaunt con .ICE atuhority, da un altro accaunt l'ho eliminato, ma non riesco ancora a far partire l'accaunt principale (dà sempre l'errore per .ICEauthority)
<michelefreschi> posso copiare il file dall'altro accaunt?
<filo1234> michelefreschi: se lo cancelli e riavvii dovrebbe ricrearlo pulito
<michelefreschi> l'ho cancellato e poi mi ha ridato l'errore
<michelefreschi> anzo, non l'ha proprio ricreato
<andrebug> filo1234: ho lanciato il comando e mi ha restituito questo : linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic:   Installato: 3.0.0-15.26   Candidato:  3.0.0-15.26   Tabella versione:  *** 3.0.0-15.26 0         500 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-security/main i386 Packages         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric-updates/main i386 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<filo1234> andrebug: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<filo1234> andrebug: usa ilpastebin
<sudonano> filo1234: tento con virtualbox, l'indirizzo della parallela è /dev/tty0?
<andrebug> si scusa
<filo1234> sudonano: ttyS0 se on ricordo male
<lorenzo>  ho creato un access point su ubuntu 10.04 ma non riesco a connettermi ad esso: l'altra macchina ci prova, ma il tentativo va in timeout. qualcuno mi aiuta? grazie
<sudonano> filo1234: ok, grazie
<andrebug> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/829183/
<michelefreschi> c'è un'idea sul perchè non mi risolve il problema di ICEauthority che cancello ed il sistema non ricrea?
<michelefreschi> forse l'installazione di veetele mi ha cambiato tutti i privilegi di lett/scritt?
<michelefreschi> ?
<michelefreschi> mi consigliare di fare nuovo utente e poi: "sudo chown -R nome_novo:nome_novo /home/utente_vecchio"? questo dovrebbe funzionare?
<michelefreschi> nessuno?
<Aizram> tutti a cena
<Aizram> porta pazineza
<Aizram> pazienza*
<LolMan> Aizram, è la portiera del canale xD
<Aizram> -.-°°°°°°°°°°°
<filo1234> andrebug: uname -r
<michelefreschi> si, grazie Aizram
<Aizram> LolMan, sono solo gentile
<ARGHh> Salve!
<ARGHh> Qualcuno sa consigliarmi che icone installare su Kubuntu per non aver problemi con i menù di gnome (Come per esempio con avant-window-navigator) ?
<michelefreschi> c'è un'idea sul perchè non mi risolve il problema di ICEauthority che cancello ed il sistema non ricrea?
<michelefreschi> forse l'installazione di veetele mi ha cambiato tutti i privilegi di lett/scritt?
<michelefreschi> Mi conviene fare nuovoutente e poi:   "sudo chown -R nome_novo:nome_novo /home/utente_vecchio"   ?
<ARGHh> Nessuno ha Kde + avant window navigator ?
<Aizram> tutti a cena
<Aizram> pazienza*
<michelefreschi> c'è un'idea sul perchè non mi risolve il problema di ICEauthority che cancello ed il sistema non ricrea?
<michelefreschi> forse l'installazione di veetele mi ha cambiato tutti i privilegi di lett/scritt?
<michelefreschi> Mi conviene fare nuovoutente e poi:   "sudo chown -R nome_novo:nome_novo /home/utente_vecchio"   ?
<michelefreschi> e copiare tutti i dati?
<Emma> Gentili amici, vorrei scaricare EDUBUNTU su CD per installarlo su un pc con 800/100MHz e 640 MB
<Emma> 640 MB ram
<bodhibob> Emma, edubuntu è un dvd
<bodhibob> se il pc è vecchio e se non ha il lettore dvd installa ubuntu e installi dopo i pacchetti di edubuntu
<Emma> bodhibob: come sarebbe? è tra i progetti derivati ! ho il lettore dvd ma devo ancora masterizzare edubuntu..
<Emma> bodhibob: quindi non è un sistema in se!?
<bodhibob> edubuntu è ubuntu con una serie di pacchetti per la scuola
<bodhibob> la iso di edubuntu non è di 700 mega come ubuntu mi sembra sia un giga e sei
<bodhibob> e quindi su un cd non ci sta
<michelefreschi> c'è un'idea sul perchè non mi risolve il problema di ICEauthority che cancello ed il sistema non ricrea?
<michelefreschi> forse l'installazione di veetele mi ha cambiato tutti i privilegi di lett/scritt?
<michelefreschi> Mi conviene fare nuovoutente e poi:   "sudo chown -R nome_novo:nome_novo /home/utente_vecchio"   ?
<michelefreschi> e copiare tutti i dati? non serve altro
<FloodBotIt1> michelefreschi: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<bodhibob> il pc che hai è un po' vecchiotto sarebbe meglio lubuntu senza tanti fronzoli che edubuntu che probabilmente non gira
<stefano_> chi mi da una mano a configurare un dwl2100ap (wifi extender)
<Emma> bodhibob:   posso masterizzare edubuntu su dvd da 4 gb ?
<stefano_> lo vedi dal peso del file iso
<stefano_> in caso puoi creare un disco usb
<stefano_> se è piu di 800 mb lodevi mast su dvd
<bodhibob> Emma, si
<Emma> stefano_:  scusa immagino ti stai rivolgendo a me, bodhibob mi stava dicendo che edubuntu è di 1 giga e sei
<andrebug> filo 1234 ci sei ancora? il comando uname -r mi ha dato : 3.0.0-15-generic
<Emma> bodhibob:  ah ok allora proverei con un dvd da 4 giga reiscrivibile..quale devo usare tra i vari da scaricare?
<fralinux> ciao
<bodhibob> !edubuntu
<ubot-it> edubuntu is http://www.edubuntu.org - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=edubuntu
<stefano__> chi mi da una mano a configurare un dwl2100ap (wifi extender)
<fralinux> uso ubuntu da poco, vorrei chiedrvi 2-3 cose
<bodhibob> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fralinux> ho una voglia matta di imparare a usare ubuntu ma mi sto un pò scoraggiando
<fralinux> sono 3 volte che provo a installare moonlight ma niente
<stefano__> fralinux, perchè
<fralinux> non c'è verso
<stefano__> fralinux, che problema hai?
<fralinux> stefano__ il problema è con moonlight
<fralinux> non si installa
<bodhibob> moonlight è una merda che non funziona è aggiornato alla primavera dell'anno scorso
<fralinux> il temrinale mi dice che non riesce a trovare i pacchetti
<fralinux> eppure li ho scaricati
<fralinux> mi date una mano please?
<stefano__> ma come lo stai installando da terminale?
<bodhibob> il terminale funziona nella cartella lo haii aperto
<fralinux> sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<fralinux> bodhibob come scusa?
<bodhibob> devi spostarti in Scaricati con il terminale e lanciare i comandi di installazione da li
<bodhibob> si apre sempre nella tua home
<fralinux> bodhibob ah ok, e come faccio a spoastarmi con il terminale in scaricati? :D
<bodhibob> cd Scaricati
<stefano__> prova afarlo direttamente da firefox mi sembra che io avevo fatto così
<bodhibob> !cmd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cmd'
<bodhibob> !comandi
<ubot-it> trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<bodhibob> !comandi | fralinux
<ubot-it> fralinux: please see above
<fralinux> ora provo
<bodhibob> leggi il wiki
<bodhibob> se vuoi imparare ad usare ubuntu
<fralinux> quindi apro home, apro la cartella scaricati e poi apro il terminale e do il comando da li giusto?
<bodhibob> comunque moonlight non funziona
<bodhibob> Scaricati con la maiuscola
<fralinux> e per vedere i programmi che usano silverlight (moonlight) come si può fare, se moonlight non funziona?
<bodhibob> sono cose che fanno per windows
<bodhibob> se vuoi vedere la rai
<bodhibob> si puo fare senza
<michelefreschi> a me moonlight funziona
<michelefreschi>  o almeno funzionava
<bodhibob> installi mplayer e un plugin di firefox che si chiama raismth
<fralinux> silverlight è per windows ho letto per lunux c'è appunto moonlight
<bodhibob> se lo aggiornano una volta l'anno
<fralinux> raismth ce l'ho
<fralinux> però quando apro il sito rai mi esce un avviso
<stefano__> fralinux, prova qui http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<bodhibob> se va bene e firefox e gli alti brovser 5 6 volte
<fralinux> stefano__ ho scaricato da quel sito ma dice che non può essere installato perchè incompatibile con firefox 9...quindi penso ha ragione bodhibob
<fralinux> cmq raismth mi fa uscire un avviso dove mi dice di impostare della roba
<fralinux> ma io non essendo un mago del pc
<stefano__> fralinux, io lo sto scaricando in questo momento
<fralinux> non so neanche che significa quella roba
<bodhibob> devi installare mplayer
<bodhibob> fralinux, leggi
<fralinux> bodhibob mplayer raismth ce l'ho
<fralinux> già installato
<fralinux> e quando vado sul sito rai mi fa uscire un avviso dove mi chiede di impostare delle cose, ma non so neanche cosa siano
<fralinux> ora ti dico meglio asp
<fralinux> mi chiede di imostare mmsh-player-path
<fralinux> e smth-player-path
<bodhibob> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stefano__> fralinux, prova questo
<stefano__> https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/
<fralinux> ok
<fralinux> grazie ragazzi
<fralinux> ora provo
<stefano__> è una estensione fatta a posta per la rai
<fralinux> ci risentiamo dopo
<stefano__> ok
<fralinux> ok stefano__
<fralinux> grazie ancora a tutti e due
<fralinux> a dopo
<fralinux> ;)
<stefano__> ho dei problemi con un dwl-2100ap chi mi da una mano?
<stefano__> (è un access point)
<stefano__> ok ciao
<fralinux> :D
<fralinux> ragazzi siete fenomenali
<fralinux> ora si vede
<fralinux> grazie bodhibob
<fralinux> a presto ragazzi...sicuramente tornerò a chiedervi aiuto
<fralinux> ora vado ad esplorare il sistema ubuntu
<fralinux> ;)
<fralinux> grazie per l'aiuto
<Emma> scusate ma io non riesco ad orientarmi su cosa e come scaricare/masterizzare edubuntu qualcuno mi può seguire?
<Emma> ho cercato di seguire le istruzioni ma vedo che mi perdo e non so decidere autonomamente la versione che devo scegliere
<damiano> quale versione?
<Emma> damiano: ciao,vorrei scaricare edubuntu per il vecchio pc 800/100MHz e 640 MB
<Emma> 640 di ram
<Emma> damiano: mi puoi aiutare?
<damiano> come mai ubuntu?
<damiano> edubuntu*
<Emma> damiano:  edubuntu per il pc di mia figlia
<damiano> bello
<damiano> procurati una immagine (.iso) di edubuntu e scaricala sul computer
<damiano> hai un masterizzatore? altrimenti puoi usare una chiavetta usb, che è anche più comodo
<Emma> damiano:  si la chiavetta da 8 GB flash drive,
<AD_> Nuova installazione ubuntu, perche' il software centre qualsiasi programma voglia scaricare mi dice che non trova il pacchetto?
<Davide_G> Il comando background vale per tutti i comandi? perché quando lo utilizzo non funziona e non riesco neanche sopprimere il processo
<damiano> Emma: usa il software "unetbootin" per scrivere l'immagine sulla usb, quindi prova a eseguire il boot
<Ubuntu59> come si fa ad istallare flash su ubuntu?
<damiano> non tutte le schede madri hanno il supporto a boot da usb, specie quelle datate
<Ubuntu59> mi da errore ole
<Emma> mi hanno regalato un vecchio pc da dove oggi ho disinstallato windows xp ed ho installato Ubuntu 11.10 oneiric ocelot ma troppo pesante per quel pc.
<Alex99> ciao, ho appena installato la 10.04 sul mio netbook. la connesisone wireless non si vede....
<Emma> damiano:  allora potrei usare un dvd da 4 gb reiscrivibile,è l'unico che ho..Ora sono sul mio portatile dove posso operare facilmente
<Emma> damiano: facilmente si fa per dire,praticamente non ci capisco granchè
<Ubuntu59> emma xp è mkolto piu' pesante di oneric 11.10
<Emma> Ubuntu59: damiano:  11.10 difatti funziona ma è lento e non mi fa fare gli aggiornamenti,magari domani proverei a installare kubuntu
<damiano> lanciati su xubuntu
<Ubuntu59> confermo
<damiano> o anche "lubuntu"
<damiano> è l'ubuntu più leggero che esista
<Ubuntu59> damiano cos'è error ole 800154? lo conosci?
<Emma> damiano: Ubuntu59  va bene,xubuntu mi permette di usare edubuntu?
<Ubuntu59> emma si
<Ubuntu59> ops errore ole 80040154
<Emma> Ubuntu59: dunque allora adesso dovrei crearmi un dvd con edubuntu!?
<Ubuntu59> scaricalo
<damiano> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica
<Emma> Ubuntu59:  hai detto facile! mi pare di aver visto più versioni , quale sarà la più adatta al vecchio pc?
<damiano> questa guida spiega tutto nei minimi dettagli, è riadattabile ad ogni differente versione, non esitare a chiedere
<damiano> Alex99: identifica il tuo modello di scheda wireless
<Ubuntu59> damiano
<Emma> damiano: ah , non avevo visto il link che mi hai mandato..! Ora ci guardo..
<damiano> Ubuntu59: hai provato dal software center?
<Ubuntu59> ho disistallato wine e l'ho istallato di nuovo
<Ubuntu59> uguale
<damiano> adobe rilascia pacchetti binari "gratis" di flash per linux
<Ubuntu59> dove li trovo?
<Emma> damiano: no un momento! il cd di xubuntu già ce l'ho!
<damiano> Emma: a tutta birra!
<damiano> Ubuntu59: nei repository di ubuntu
<Emma> damiano:  noo! nel senso che lo avevo già masterizzato tempo fa !
<damiano> buono
<Emma> damiano:  quello che dovrei fare è crearmi il cd di edubuntu, se ho capito bene!
<Ubuntu59> ppa:/....
<damiano> Emma: secondo me, ti conviene provarti lubuntu, che usa un ambiente grafico leggero, il più leggero di tutta la serie
<damiano> se ti servono programmi per i tuoi bambini che in edubuntu sono inclusi di default, basta installarli manualmente
<damiano> Ubuntu59: macchè ti complichi la vita?
<Ubuntu59> damiano perchè?
<Ubuntu59> damiano dimmi come posso fare per semplificarla
<damiano> Ubuntu59:
<Ubuntu59> dimmi
<damiano> prova con un sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Emma> damiano:  l'ambiente grafico di xubuntu xfce non è altrettanto leggero? ricordo che l'avevo provato tempo fa su un'altro vechio pc
<damiano> lo è, ma linux si può spingere molto oltre :D
<Ubuntu59> damiano versone piu recente gia istallata
<damiano> xfce gira con indicativamente 500mb di ram, lxde 250 (lubuntu)
<damiano> Ubuntu59:
<Ubuntu59> dimmi
<damiano> apri about:plugins in firefox
<damiano> e vedi se è citato Shockwave Flash
<Ubuntu59> damiano si
<Ubuntu59> versione 11.1 r102
<damiano> e youtube non và?
<Ubuntu59> non ho un problema con you tube
<damiano> e con chi?
<Ubuntu59> allora ho scaricato un programma che si chiama flippdf e che gira con winzozz
<Ubuntu59> istallato con wine senza problemi quando lancio programma mi da errore ole 80014004
<Ubuntu59> ops 80040154
<Emma> damiano:  ah vedi! mi dici cose interessanti che non avevo colto con il mio "fai da te".Comunque ho anche il cd di lubuntu !
<Ubuntu59> damiano cmq credo di aver disinstallato in wine qualcosa di adobe
<Ubuntu59> perchè prima funzionava
<damiano> Ubuntu59: prova a mettere wine in modalità verbosa
<Ubuntu59> eh?
<damiano> modalità verbosa
<damiano> se non sai che è non farlo
<Ubuntu59> che significa damano
<damiano> esistono anche servizi online per fare i flipbook a partire dai pdf
<Ubuntu59> ne conosci uno serio senza pubblicita ecc ecc
<damiano> no, odio flash e sopporto a stento i pdf
<Ubuntu59> damiano a dire il vero avrei voluto farlo con ubuntu
<Ubuntu59> cmq prima della ca22ata che credo di aver fatto in wine - disistalla software ecc ecc - la prima icona era il logo di adobe e funzionava
<Ubuntu59> la domanda è: come faccio a rimetterlo?
<damiano> http://www.swftools.org/
<Emma> damiano:  ricapitolando allora per edubuntu cosa faccio ? o forse c'è qualcosa che non ho afferrato? posso fare il cd ora o aspetto ad installare lubuntu?
<damiano> scegli la versione che ti mette di più a tuo agio
<Emma> damiano: dici a me?
<damiano> si
<damiano> io ho tonno
<andrebug> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/829389/ qualcuno mi sa dire perchè mi ritorna questo output quando tento di installare qualsiasi cosa?
<andrebug> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/829431/  io non riesco ad aggiornare/installare niente. Se avete letto il mio pastebin precedente provate aleggere anche questo, forse il problema è qui!
#ubuntu-it 2012-02-05
<mine> salve a tutti
<mine> cerco un modo per connettermi ad un desktop remoto windows presente nella mia lan, raggiungibile da un altro pc con windows, ma non raggiungibile da ubuntu 11.10 con visualizza scrivanie remote con rdp...qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<skricciolo1981> Giorno..
<reddos> buon giorno come si risolve questo      http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/829773/    io ho ubuntu 11.10 32 bit   grazie
<massimo18> Buona Domenica
<alecv> salve
<alecv> come proteggo il server lamp che ho installato in locale?
<alecv> ciao arturo
<alecv> in fiera cera arturo lo spremi agrumi del futuro :D
<ArturoUomoDelFut> ciao
<ArturoUomoDelFut> almeno qualcosa per il futuro c'è...anche se solo uno spremi agrumi
<alecv> s'offeso^
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/829773/           cosa si deve eliminare
<reddos> io non riesco a capire cosa devo eliminare da sorgenti software
<mikunos> Salve ragazzi
<mikunos> non capisco come mai il mio pc con 8gb di ram non si avvia velocemente
<mikunos> potete aiutarmi?
<lucach> Processore?
<mikunos> Lucach il processore è un intel i5
<lucach> Strano. In quanto tempo si avvia circa? Inoltre, quale versione stai usando?
<mikunos> Sto usando l'ultima versione disponibile di Ubuntu ed il tempo di caricamento è di circa 2 minuto
<mikunos> 2minuti
<lucach> Nonostante il tempo di avvio delle ultime versioni si sia un po' allungato, con la configurazione del tuo pc è quasi inspiegabile un tempo pari a 2 min.
<mikunos> cosa posso darti per capire cosa succede?
<lucach> Non tieni grandi processi impostati per l'avvio automatico, vero?
<mikunos> no non credo
<Giacomo> ragazzi per una domanda tecnica su ubuntu 11.10 posso chiedere qui?
<lucach> sudo apt-get install bootchart
<lucach> @Giacomo dì pure
<ubottu-it> lucach: Error: "Giacomo" is not a valid command.
<Giacomo> lancio ubuntu dal boot e dopo la schermata con le icone piccole sotto non vedo più nulla se non una schermata strana dopo qualche minuto. Se lo lancio da windows a fine installazione da errore "invalid argument" come posso fare?
<lucach> Giacomo: Cosa intendi per "lanciare ubuntu da windows"?
<Giacomo> lanciare l'installazione da windows
<lucach> Giacomo: Quella è una pratica sconsigliata. Riprova con l'installazione avviando il computer da CD e aspetta anche 5 minuti prima che si sia caricato il live CD
<Giacomo> l'ho lasciato anche un ora ma torno con una schermata metà bianca e metà grigia
<lucach> Forse la tua scheda grafica fa fatica, quanta ram hai?
<Giacomo> la mia scheda video è una geeforce 6200
<Giacomo> di ram ho 1 gb
<lucach> Strano, dovrebbe funzionare. Quale versione stai cercando di installare?
<Giacomo> 11.10 fa così anche xubuntu 11.10
<Vox-in-deserto> salve a tutti... qualcuno sa come connettere un iPhone4s ad ubuntu senza ricevere errore?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Vox-in-deserto> ciao jester- :-)
<jester-> ciao
<Vox-in-deserto> oggi ho provato a connettere un iPhone 4s ad ubuntu ma non va... con il vecchio 3gs invece funzionava
<Vox-in-deserto> non so se è già capitato a qualcuno
<Vox-in-deserto> nei forum internet ho pure guardato ma pare siamo di fronte ad un problema insolubile per il momento
<jester-> Vox-in-deserto: installa winzoz in virtualbox e poi usa itunes che è tutta salute per l'aifono
<Vox-in-deserto> buona idea jester... ora però dovrò imparare come usare virtualbox... pian piano ci riuscirò :-)
<jester-> !vbox | Vox-in-deserto
<ubot-it> Vox-in-deserto: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Vox-in-deserto> grazie ragazzi... proverò subito. Certo, la mia macchina è un po' vecchiotta, ma vediamo come va e vi farò sapere :-)
<jester-> Vox-in-deserto: usa quello con restrizioni di licenza http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione
<Vox-in-deserto> jester: è migliore?
<Vox-in-deserto> ho visto che ce n'è uno anche in Ubuntu Software Center [3.2.8-dfsg-2ubuntu1 (virtualbox-ose-qt)]
<Vox-in-deserto> Grazie per le infoI A presto :-)
<motz> salve, voglio trasferire un file da portatile ubuntu a portatile mac
<motz> come posso fare?
<motz> è un file molto grande (6.8 Gb)
<motz> come si fa ad attivare samba su ubuntu?
<jester-> motz: sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<jester-> motz: poi lo usi per configurare la condivisione e sul mac abiliti samba
<jester-> motz: e naturalmente condivisione file
<Pagliaccio> ciao a tutti
<Pagliaccio> qualcuno conosce un modo per far andare pamusb-tools su oneric?
<Pagliaccio> esistono pacchetti solo fino a natty
<grouchopower> ciao a tutti
<grouchopower> io ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu 11.10, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Pagliaccio> che tipo di problema?
<grouchopower> allora
<grouchopower> ho scaricato l'immagine, verificato che fosse gusta e l'ho masterizzata a 4x
<grouchopower> ho inserito il cd sul mio notebook, nel far partire l'installazione sono uscite 3 opzioni: prova e installa, installa dentro windows ed un'altra
<grouchopower> ho selezionato la prima, solo che nel riavviare è ripartito automaticamente windows, senza darmi la possibilità di scegliere di far partire ubuntu
<grouchopower> ho scelto allora la seconda opzione, l'installazione è partita ma circa a metà mi ha dato un errore e si è bloccata
<grouchopower> quindi non so che fre
<Pagliaccio> domanda
<Pagliaccio> ma nel prova e installa
<Pagliaccio> la prova del sistema è andata bene?
<Pagliaccio> sopratutto dopo avviata la live di ubuntu hai cliccato su installa?
<Pagliaccio> grouchopower, sai anche che errore ti ha dato?
<grouchopower> allora, facendo prova e installa non mi ha accennattp a problemi di prova del sistema, quindi non so
<grouchopower> mi ha salvato un file dell'errore ma non ci capisco niente, è piuttosto lungo
<Pagliaccio> prova a reinstallare il sistema operativo, eventualmente apri un topic sul forum allegando il file
<Pagliaccio> che notebook hai?
<grouchopower> hp g62
<grouchopower> quindi rimuovo l'eventuale installazione che c'è sul computer e rifaccio installa dentro windows? se non va a buon fine vi allego il file di errore
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> come si fa ad identificare il firmware utilizzato dalla scheda wireless?
<Pagliaccio> grouchopowe l'installazione su windows serve solo come prova
<Pagliaccio> rimuovi lavecchia installazione di ubuntu e riprova ad installarlo
<robby_> ciao a tutti
<Pagliaccio> ciao
<skricciolo1981> Ciao
<robby_> da qualche giornomi sono avvicinato a ubuntu,installandolo sul mio netbook hpmini....va tutto perfettamente...ad eccezione del touchpad he è un disastro
<robby_> qualcunopiù esperto sa aiutarmi?
<robby_> grazie lo stesso
<Bender_> Scusate, non riesco a compilare un gioco flightgear 2.4. Quando faccio sudo ./configure tutto funziona ma quando vado a fare sudo make mi dà il seguente errore:
<Bender_> make: *** Nessun obiettivo specificato e nessun makefile trovato.  Arresto.
<KuB_> Buongiorno! ma è normale che Kubuntu 11.10 sia PIENO di bug? Da errori quando spengo il pc..software center non si apre e va in segmentation fault, apt-get ogni tanto fallisce le installazioni..ma è normale??
<LolMan> KuB_, hai installato tutto da zero?
<KuB_> LolMan, tutto da zero....ora non so se tornare a debian+kde oppure provare lucid, boh
<Alex99> ciao, ho installato ubuntu sul netbook ma non vede la connessione wireless. grazie
<verona7> prova con lspci se è una scheda interna
<verona7> o lsusb se è usb
<davide_> ciauz programma da terminale per la webcam
<Serpico> ciao
<verona7> cheese
<davide_> verona 7:ma è come skype
<verona7> non proprio cosi elevato
<davide_> installato cheese posso vedre la persona a  parlare
<verona7> cioè sei riuscito?
<davide_> cerco un programma da terminale per usare la webcamm
<bodhibob> !info motion
<ubot-it> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.12-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 217 kB, installed size 880 kB
<Holden> davide_, se usa il driver uvc allora luvcview
<davide_> holden:come faccio a istallarlo
<Holden> davide_, apt-get
<davide_> holden:mi dice che non c'è pacchetti
<Holden> davide_, installalo dall'interfaccia grafica "software center"
<Davide_G> ciao a tutti
<davide_> irc list
<davide_> raga,come fare per usare la webcam da terminale che prog.devo usra
<andrebug> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/830160/  Chi mi spiega perchè mi ha rimandato questi avvertimenti il mio terminale?
<davide_> nessuno sa aiutarmi
<Holden> davide_ mi sembra di averti risposto prima, cosa non ti è chiaro?
<davide_> holden:scusa ma il pacchtto ivvccview con ubuntu softeare center non si trova
<Holden> !info luvcview
<ubot-it> luvcview (source: luvcview): USB Video Class grabber. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.6-5 (oneiric), package size 47 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Holden> davide_ usa il terminale. se vuoi usare un programma da terminale suppongo che conosci i comandi di base
<davide_> holden:all'avvio sono in modalitò teso nnn c+e grafica il prgramma ivvcview va bene lo stesso
<Holden> davide_ hmm, non ho capito se è una domanda o un'affermazione...
<davide_> donanda
<Holden> quindi domanda senza punteggiatura...
<Holden> non conosco ivvcview
<davide_> scusa mi sa che ho sabagliato
<davide_> vado ciao
<davide_> q
<davide_> A
<Nippon> salve ragazzi, come va con questo freddo?
<Nippon> speriamo che passi subito. Vorrei chiedervi se qualcuno conosce il modo per installare Disc Wrapper da terminale con tutte le sue librerie. grazie
<Nippon> c'è qualcuno?
<john889> no nessuno
<d4vey> qualcuno| Nippon
<d4vey> qualcuno | Nippon
<Nippon> eccomi
<Nippon> ciao, sapresti aiutarmi per favore?
<d4vey> no pensavo di farti scrivere dal bot ma evidentemente non ricordo le parole
<d4vey> sono afasico insomma
<d4vey> Nippon, dipende dalla domanda.
<d4vey> tu falla, poi vediamo
<Nippon> noo..
<enzotib> !qualcuno | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Nippon> conosci il modo per installare Disc Wrapper da terminale con tutte le sue librerie. grazie
<d4vey> oh... il punto esclamativo...
<Nippon> ciao enzotib, da un pò che non ci si sente, tutto ok?
<enzotib> tutto ok Nippon
<enzotib> what's Disk Wrapper?
<Nippon> meglio così, stai chattando un pò? dalle tue parti fa freddo?
<Nippon> è un programma per fare le copertine dei CD/DVD
<Nippon> su Ubuntu software Center non lo trovo
<Nippon> quindi cerco qualcuno che può aiutarmi a fare una installazione assistita, non vorrei combinare guai ;-)
<d4vey> Nippon, ma hai scaricato i sorgenti o qualche pacchetto, o nulla?
<Nippon> per adesso non ho fatto nulla
<d4vey> Nippon, vai qui: http://discwrapper.en.uptodown.com/ubuntu
<d4vey> e click su download, anche se dovremmo parlarne in chat...
<d4vey> !chat | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stallker> ciao, ho una domanda, ma non so se sia d forum o da chat... comincio a farla :)  Sono alle prime armi con aptitude... mi sono letto un po' di thread e di man, ma non vorrei giocarmi tutta l'installazione per un comando sbagliato... adesso arriva la domanda!
<john889>  prova1 sounbotllzldl
<Nippon> l'ho scaricata, e adesso cosa devo fare?
<d4vey> Nippon, ci fai doppio click...
<Nippon> ok, grazie, devo installare altre cose? o va bene così?
<stallker> tentando un aggiornamento ho un errore GPG su it.archive.ubuntu.com... come mai? ogni tanto modificano qualcosa nei repository e tutti devono aggiornare qualcosa? cosa posso fare per rimediare? Grazie :)
<d4vey> Nippon, se ha dipendenza, te le chiede lui...
<Nippon> ok grazie, adesso provo
<enzotib> stallker, hai qualche chiave sminchiata, di solito non capita, non è una cosa che dovrebbe mai capitare
<stallker> se capita è perchè potrei avere una installazione compromessa? mi consigli di reinstallare tutto o di riprendere la chiave?
<Nippon> mi da errore
<Nippon> e poi mi fa vedere solo un tipo di cover, forse bisogna installare le librerie?
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/197421
<luigi_> ciao
<stallker> enzotib, ok, ho letto le linee guida... si risponde così...
 * stallker fa un test del comando /me
<Nippon> ho inserito un dvd di foto e non riesco a vedere le foto, è normale
<enzotib> stallker, esegui il comando sudo apt-get update e metti tutto quello che esce su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | stallker
<ubot-it> stallker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stallker> enzotib, grazie, faccio su e torno
<Nippon> perchè il lettore non mi fa vedere lle immagini del dvd? qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> Nippon, mount
<enzotib> !pastebin | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stallker> enzotib, eccolo: http://pastebin.com/RpgJu62V
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830261/
<Nippon> questo linux mi iniziandi a creare problemi, forse era meglio la versione 10
<enzotib> !gpgerr  stallker
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<enzotib> !gpgerr | stallker
<ubot-it> stallker: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<enzotib> Nippon, ls -l /media/cdrom0
<stallker> enzotib, bene, comincio a sistemare il repository di MuseScore
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830267/
<enzotib> Nippon, non capisco, allora, quali immagini non ti da vedere?
<Nippon> tutte
<Nippon> vedo solo le icone jpg ma non le foto
<enzotib> Nippon, fammi un ls -l della dir dove sono le immagini
<Nippon> mi fa vedere solo questo
<Nippon> http://imagebin.org/197423
<enzotib> Nippon, e se fai doppio click su una di esse?
<Nippon> parte il programma ma non visualizzo niente
<Nippon> le foto non li vedo
<Nippon> su l'altro pc con XP funziona
<enzotib> Nippon, ls -l "/dev/cdrom0/Anno 2009_Parte1/Capodanno 2009_Taormina"
<stallker> enzotib,  fatto... mi sembra funzionare (prime linee di output), poi però ho ancora i due errori GPG: http://pastebin.com/Ur2wsabC
<giorgio85> ciao
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830277/
<giorgio85> come si da a disabilitare IPv 6  ?
<stallker> enzotib, forse per MuseScore non dovevo usare keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<enzotib> stallker, rifai ll'update
<enzotib> Nippon, ls -l "/dev/cdrom0/Anno 2009_Parte1"
<stallker> enzotib, qualcosa è successo: http://pastebin.com/uVrmvHfZ
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830282/
<enzotib> stallker, sono due le chiavi, prova a fare la procedura anche con l'altra
<stallker> enzotib, si
<enzotib> stallker, anche se è strano che la prima sembra essere stata importata correttamente, ma continua a dare errore
<enzotib> Nippon, printf '%s\n' /dev/cdrom0/* | hd
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830288/
<Nippon> cosa è successo?
<stallker> enzotib, "non è stata trovata alcuna chiave definitivamente affidabile": http://pastebin.com/EuhRFFwL
<enzotib> stallker, non capisco
<enzotib> Nippon, ma il dvd è dentro?
<Nippon> certo
<Nippon> lo esco e lo rimetto
<enzotib> Nippon, mount | grep cdrom , è una sola riga, scrivila pure direttamente qui
<stallker> enzotib, si, sono spiazzato anche io... comunque non è urgente... se non ci viene in mente niente provo a riassumere tutto nel forum...
<Nippon> davide@davide-desktop:~$ mount | grep cdrom /dev/sr0 on /media/cdrom0 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,utf8,user=davide)
<enzotib> Nippon, ls /dev/cdrom0
<enzotib> Nippon, sempre direttamente qui, se siamo nel limite delle tre righe
<Nippon> davide@davide-desktop:~$ ls /dev/cdrom0 ls: impossibile accedere a /dev/cdrom0: File o directory non esistente
<enzotib> ma porc'
<enzotib> dovevo mettere /media/cdrom0, non /dev/cdrom0
<enzotib> uff
<enzotib> Nippon, ls -l "/media/cdrom0/Anno 2009_Parte1/Capodanno 2009_Taormina"
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830298/
<enzotib> Nippon, file "/media/cdrom0/Anno 2009_Parte1/Capodanno 2009_Taormina/Immagine 117.jpg"
<stallker> enzotib, grazie per l'aiuto! Faccio una pausa
<Nippon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830305/
<enzotib> Nippon, (Input/output error) è una cosa brutta
<enzotib> significa che dvd è danneggiato
<enzotib> o almeno sembra
<enzotib> Nippon, come lo hai masterizzato?
<Nippon> non è possibile, allora perchè su windows funziona
<Nippon> con Nero Burning ROM su Xp
<enzotib> Nippon, non lo so, posso fare qualche ipotesi...
<enzotib> per esempio, può essere che windows, anche se qualche byte non riesce a leggerlo, cerca di mostrare comunque quello che può dell'immagine
<Nippon> su windows funziona, allora vuol dire che linux ha qualche bug o che non funziona?
<enzotib> oppure può essere che il cdrom sia stato masterizzato con qualche opzione incompatibile con linux
<Nippon> è questa è la potenza di linux?
<Nippon> windows 1 _ Linux 0 ?
<enzotib> Nippon, come preferisci
<stallker> Nippon, hai provato con un lettore di dvd di quelli collegati alla TV che permettono di visualizzare foto?
<Nippon> non è che te la sei presa
<stallker> Nippon, giusto per avere qualche indizio...
<enzotib> Nippon, non me la prendo, ma non voglio certo impelagarmi in una sterile polemica
<Nippon> sai a volte anche linux da problemi soprattutto di incompatibilità
<Nippon> ho visto che mi hai tanto aiutato
<Nippon> penso che il problema potrebbe risolversi, ma onestamente io non so come fare
<enzotib> Nippon, dipende sempre dal fatto che le grandi multinazionali preferiscono programmi, driver, protocolli chiusi, invece che open source
<Nippon> certo, provo con il dvd collegato alla TV
<stallker> Nippon, ok :)
<Nippon> mi hai fatto venire il dubbio ;-)
<enzotib> Nippon, poi può essere anche un bug, linux non ne è per niente esente, l'importante è che prima o poi vengono corretti
<gianlid> ciao, ho riparato una partizione con il comando... sudo fsck.ext4 -v /dev/xxx ...mi chiedevo i file corrotti dopo questa operazione sono recuperabili o sono andati per sempre?
<maredentro72> Salve a tutti, volevo installare Ubuntu e ho scaricato l'immagine iso, volevo sapere se il file lo copio direttamente nel dvd per la successiva installazione o devo trasformarlo in qualcos'altro. Grazie.
<stallker> enzotib, si, e che non vengano nascosti, cosa tipica dei prodotti 'chiusi', rispetto a quelli open...
<enzotib> !installazione | maredentro72
<ubot-it> maredentro72: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<maredentro72> grazie, ci provo ;-)
<Nippon> alla TV funziona
<stallker> Nippon, ok
<enzotib> gianlid, che messaggi ti ha dato il comando?
<gianlid> serve a qualcosa la cartella Lost+found in questi casi?
<reddos> ciao a tutti   e la 2 volta che fo lo stesso errore  io ho ubuntu 11.10 32 bit      http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/830312/    mi dite come mai e cosa devo fare  grazie
<gianlid> enzotib file corrotto etc etc azzerare <s7n>...io dò sempre si a tutto....
<Nippon> quindi su Linux non posso vederlo
<enzotib> reddos, la devi smettere di usare ppa
<Nippon> magari provo a riavviare
<enzotib> Nippon, il windows di cui parlavi è sullo stesso pc?
<Nippon> no, sul portatile
<reddos> ma  o seguito una guida per ottimizzare la versione
<enzotib> Nippon, allora potrebbe essere il lettore di dvd che ha qualche problema, magari la testina laser è un po' sporca
<reddos> ora come si fa per rimediare
<enzotib> reddos, si rimuove la riga dal sources.list
<reddos> ho gia aperto il terminale
<enzotib> reddos, grep matt /etc/apt/sources.list
<gianlid> enzotib il problema è che è andata via la corrente, partizione / andata, riparata con sudo fsck.ext4 e il sistema è ripartito. dopo un paio di giorni di utilizzo senza problemi si sono verificati errori anche nella partizione /home, riparata anche quella con sudo fsck.ext4 etc etc e in quetsa sessione mi parlava dei file corrotti, e ora che ho riavviato sono sparite alcune impostazioni, tipo: account di posta, estensioni del br
<reddos> niente non chi ede nemmeno la password
<gianlid> enzotib c'è una possibilità di recuperare queste impostazioni o mi devo rassegnare a riconfigurare tuttto il sistema?
<enzotib> reddos, grep matt /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<enzotib> gianlid, se anche si possono recuperare, non sai esattamente cosa cerchi e dove lo devi mettere, quindi...
<gianlid> enzotib solo per sapere, se è possibile mi trovo una guida, se invece non è possibile non sto neache a perdere tempo con google.
<gianlid> enzotib per sapere dove metterli no c'è problema, basta che siano recuperabili...
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/830329/       mi da questo
<Nippon> enzotib, riavviando il problema sembra superato
<Nippon> adesso posso visualizzare le foto
<Nippon> grazie per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<enzotib> reddos, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/matthaeus123-ppa-oneiric.list
<enzotib> Nippon, prego
<Nippon> stammi bene, magari ci sentiamo alla prossima per un nuovo problema ;-)
<enzotib> gianlid, non lo so
<enzotib> Nippon, ok, ciao :)
<Nippon> ciao
<gianlid> enzotib lost+found no serve a niente?
<reddos> niente
<enzotib> reddos, niente cosa?
<reddos> non da niente   reddos@reddos-System-Name:~$
<enzotib> gianlid, i file recuperati e che fsck non sa dove mettere, li dovrebbe mettere lì
<enzotib> reddos, sudo apt-get update
<enzotib> reddos, su pastebin
<gianlid> enzotib ma sono corrotti o utilizzabili?
<enzotib> gianlid, se li trovi in lost+found, sono utilizzabili
<gianlid> enzotib ok, grazie infinite per il suggerimento, procedo. buona serata e grazie anccora :)
<enzotib> ciao gianlid
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/830337/
<enzotib> reddos, ok, niente più errori
<reddos> ora e tutto a posto
<reddos> ?
<reddos> ti ringrazio tanto   buona serata a tutti
<anonymo> ciao a tutti
<anonymo> qualcuno mi sa dire come far funzionare aircrack
<giorgio85> riciao
<anonymo> su ubuntu
<giorgio85> Qualcuno sa come disabilitare IPv 6  ?
<anonymo> ciao cristian
<anonymo> aircrack invece qualcuno sa come farlo girare su ubuntuu
<remix_tj> !aircrack | anonymo
<ubot-it> anonymo: Su questo canale non troverete supporto per software il cui intento è craccare le reti wifi
<anonymo> ok quindi non mi direte nulla
<attempt> di diciamo che non ti diciamo nulla.
<attempt> ti*
<anonymo> ok
<Guest48586> allora come funziona?
<jester-> cosa
<Guest48586> ho un asuspc che non vuole far funzioare il microfonoù
<Guest48586> grazie jester
<Guest48586> il problema e' nonto ma non al mio pc
<jester-> Guest48586: guardato in impostazioni audio?
<jester-> Guest48586: tab canale ingresso
<Guest48586> si... impostazioni audio pare tutto funzionante
<Guest48586> provato con alsa mixer pure con quello il microfono risulta attivo con ingresso al 100 per cento
<Guest48586> ho cercato in rete, e' un problema noto e forse anche risolto per gli asus eeepc
<Guest48586> purtroppo non rieso a caricare la pagina della possibile soluzione http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/137762
<Guest48586> chiedo lumi qui.
<esulu> ciao jester-
<esulu> ho un mini problema nella configurazione ubuntu
<esulu> per poter mandare una email da temrinale
<esulu> usando mail
<esulu> come paramentro, io ho provato a mandare una email
<esulu> facendo sudo mail -s "sdsdfsdfds" asdasdds@asdasdad.it
<esulu> ma il fatto sta che mi sa che qualche cosa blocca mail
<esulu> si ferma tutto hai qualche consiglio per caso?
<jester-> esulu: mai fatto da terminale
<esulu> ok caspita sto provando ad scrivere uno script bash
<esulu> che mi faccia backup di thunderbird e mi mandi
<esulu> via email
<esulu> peccato
<esulu> Grazie lo stesso
<stefano_> ho un problema con un access point chi mi da una mano?
<stefano_> precisamente il dwl2100ap
<stefano_> ciao jester- ho ancora problemi nel configurare l'access point mi daresti una mano?
<jester-> stefano_: sei entrato?
<jester-> stefano_: è collegato al router col cavo?
<stefano_> no
<stefano_> mi serve per estendere una rete wifi(per non passare cavi)
<stefano_> come ti dicevo il modello è il dwl2100ap
<stefano_> della dlink
<stefano_> il firmware è il 250eu
<stefano_> sono due giorni che ci provo...
<stefano_> jester-, scusami si è interrotta la connessione appunto perchè sono nella zona in cui non mi prende bene il segnale
<stefano_> jester-, domanda l'indirizzo di broadcast sarebbe il gateway?
<sam123456> piccola domanda: utilizzo ubuntu (e non solo) e vorrei chiedervi se durante lo shutdown quando chiude il volume crittografico, cryptsetup elimina la chiave anche dalla RAM?
<jambo> Salve gente, sto seguendo questa guida http://facciolinux.blogspot.com/2011/10/spostare-il-launcher-in-basso-su-ubuntu.html
<jambo> ma non funziona, forse perché ho ubuntu a 64bit?
<jambo> Illuminatemi d'immenso.
<bioscode> buona sera
<bioscode> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare ubuntu 11.10 da usb?
<bioscode> ubuntu 11.10 minimale*
<enzotib> bioscode, spiega qual è il problema
<bioscode> ho scaricato la iso di ubuntu minimale 11.10 ed ho provato (su windows) a rendere la penna usb avviabile con Universal USB Installer, ma durante il boot mi dice che non trova il kernel
<enzotib> bioscode, prova con unetbootin
<bioscode> e quale voce del menù devo scegliere hdmedia, netinstall o live?
<enzotib> bioscode, quale menu?
<bioscode> della distribuzione di unetbootin
<enzotib> bioscode, no, nessuna, perché scegli di mettere la iso che hai già scaricato
<enzotib> bioscode, la scelta della distribuzione vale solo se vuoi scaricarla
<bioscode> ah ok, non ci avevo fatto caso
<bioscode> enzotib, ho finito ora controllo se funziona
<enzotib> ok
<kunta> sera ai presenti, ho ubuntu 11.10 all'avvio del sistema ho una scritta :_Server ISD: ERROR
<kunta> il server isd non puo essere avviato perchè la porta 5800 è gia in uso....____ che devo fare per toglire questo messaggio?
<kunta> non so come fare x vedere se altre applicazioni usano questa porta.....
<bioscode> enzotib, funziona grazie per l'aiuto :D
<enzotib> bioscode, prego
<bioscode> ora installo, arrivederci
<enzotib> kunta, hai installato qualcosa prima che desse questo messaggio?
<kunta> che io ricordi no, tolgo e metto solo qualche !penna!
<kunta> ma noto ha volte che quando accendo il pc , ho una rete wireless mi si scollega x un attimo il pc in camera di mio figlio
<enzotib> kunta, dpkg -l | grep isd
<kunta> nel terminale non mi da niente
<adriano> sera
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-28
<enzotib> giorno
<ubuntino82> ciao a tutti
<enzotib> buongiorno
<sae> giorno
<cricido> ciao a tutti
<ik8ozv> qualcuno mi potrebe dare una mano per risolvere il mio problema su un ascheda grafica che nopn riesco a settare
<ik8ozv> qualcuno mi potrebe dare una mano per risolvere il mio problema su un ascheda grafica che nopn riesco a settare
<ik8ozv> dove travare i driver per una scheda NVIDIA?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ik8ozv
<ubot-it> ik8ozv: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ik8ozv> qualcuno mi potrebe dare una mano per risolvere il mio problema? Ubuntu vede la risoluzione massimo fino a 1024x768 mentre a me serve salirea 1280x1024
<TaLaDo> ik8ozv,  leggi qui   http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/#head-526b368399a9808654cfd571a9860043c8ab2789
<ik8ozv> Se vado in System Additional driver non trova nulla
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, digita: xrandr -q
<ik8ozv> cristina come posto il risultato?
<ik8ozv> cristian come posto il risultato? lo scrivo qui?
<TaLaDo> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ik8ozv> cristian: Fatto
<ik8ozv> cristian:
<TaLaDo> ?
<TaLaDo> ik8ozv, ..... e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ik8ozv> cristian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1580207/
<ik8ozv> cristian: va bene cosi'?
<cristian_c> !tab | ik8ozv
<ubot-it> ik8ozv: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<TaLaDo> lol
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, a che risoluzione lo volevi?
<ik8ozv> cristian: 1360x1024
<ik8ozv> cristian: scusa 1280x1024
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, non hai risoluzioni di questo tipo
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, comunque, per pingare, dovresti usar eil tab
<cristian_c> *usare
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, la massima è quella che usi
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, che driver stai usando? Che pc è? Che schermo è?
<ik8ozv> cristian: allora non sto usando alcun driver in quando non so quale usare e dove trovarlo.Il PC e' quekllo di casa e lo Schermo e'un LCD
<TaLaDo> -.-
<ik8ozv> cristian: Quando uso Windows  uso quella risoluzione per avere tutto nello schermo
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, uhm, apri un terminale e digita: lspci -k
<ik8ozv> cristian: ed e' quello che voglio usare con Ubuntu
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, e usa sempre pastebin
<ik8ozv> cristian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1580300/
<n99> ciao
<ik8ozv> cristian: Fatto
<n99> con kubuntu 12.10, ad ogni avvio devo attivare S/PDIF tramite AlsaMixer, non c'è modo di renderlo effettivo ?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, hai deu schede video e due schede audio
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, ma le schede video non stanno utilizzando alcun driver
<cristian_c> *due
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, hai montato per caso una scheda video aggiuntiva?
<ik8ozv> cristian: sinceramente nopn ho capito perche non trovo un'altra presa per il monitor se non solo quella della scheda NVIDIA
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, cioè?
<cristian_c> non capisco
<ik8ozv> cristian:  sullo sca tolo si chiama ASUS GeForce PhysX 210 Silent
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, quindi gli hai montato un'altra scheda video
<cristian_c> oltre alla intel
<htmro> Ciao a tutti, sto utilizzando Ubuntu 12.10, ieri ho scaricato e installato gli utlimi drivers radeon per la mia HD3870, Dopo aver riavviato il sistema, non ho piu visibile l'ambiente grafico, dopo la logni vedo solo il desktop vuoto, come posso fare per ritornare alla situazione precedente ?
<ik8ozv> cristian:  Si perche' non ne ha
<ik8ozv> cristian:  la piastra madre e' una GigaByte
<n99> ik8ozv: stessa scheda video
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, as me sembra che l'abbia
<cristian_c> *a me
<cristian_c> 00:02.0 Display controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<ik8ozv> n99: scusa che intendi stessa scheda video?
<n99> uguale alla mia
<cristian_c> htmro, disinstalla i  driver
<ik8ozv> n99 e a che risoluzine vai?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, se non hai i driver attivi, non ci fai nulla
<ik8ozv> cristian:  ma non c'e' alcuna presa per il monitor se non quella sulla scheda NVIDIA
<ik8ozv> cristian:  Cme debbo fare allora?
<n99> ma sul monitor 1440x90 sulla tv 1920x1080
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, ah, ma hai acquistato una scheda video con la porta vga integrata?
<cristian_c> :)
<ik8ozv> cristian: non saprei il PC me lo assemblato il negoziante
<ik8ozv> cristian: non saprei il PC me lo ha assemblato il negoziante
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, uhm
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, controlla in Driver aggiuntivi
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, in ogni cado la inter integrata è inutilizzata, forse per la mancanza di una porta vga
<cristian_c> *caso
<cristian_c> *intel
<n99> la intel si attiva/disattviva dal bios
<cristian_c> n99, probabile
<cristian_c> n99, ma io penso che lui abbia la porta vga sulla nvidia
<cristian_c> n99, però può essere anche quello che scrivi tu :)
<ik8ozv> cristian: in Drivers aggiuntivi non mi da nulla la finestra e' vuota
<cristian_c> ik8ozvattiva dal bios
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, attiva dal bios
<cristian_c> come ha scritto n99
<n99> forse gli serve l'adattatore dvi/vga, mi sembra che non abbia la porta vga la scheda nvidia
<cristian_c> n99, boh, non saprei, gliel'hanno asemblato
<cristian_c> *assemblato
<cristian_c> magari se fa una foto...
<cristian_c> del retro
<ik8ozv> cristian:  ho riprovato ora vedo sopra come titolo No Proprietary drivers are in use on this system e piu' sotto ci sono 2 volte Experimental NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<ik8ozv> cristian:  ti serve una foto di cosa?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, del retro del pc
<cristian_c> comunque, fai uno screenshot anche della finestra Driver aggiuntivi
<ik8ozv> cristian:  potrei farla col iphone ma come scaricarla sul pc e poi farla vedere?
<ik8ozv> cristian:  ho fatto la foto. Attaccato l'iphone al PC si e' aperto la cartella delle foto ora come faccio a prndere la foto e passartela?
<n99> !foto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'foto'
<ik8ozv> cristian:  l'ho copiato sul desktop
<ik8ozv>  cosa fare?cristian:  l'ho copiato sul desktop
<ik8ozv> cristian:  l'ho copiato sul desktop  cosa fare?
<ik8ozv> !foto
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'foto'
<n99> ik8ozv: uppala qui http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<ik8ozv> n99: fatto ma si vede troppo grande e girata
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, credo si posa ruotare e salvare
<cristian_c> *possa
<n99> è questa http://imagebin.org/244525 giusto ?
<mikunos> salve a tutti, sto provando ad usare il servizio proFTP ma non riesco ad impostare un utente per la modifica dei files presenti nella cartella home indicata (/var/www), potete aiutarmi?
<n99> comunque la vga c'è
<ik8ozv> n99: si
<Bobbix> Buongiorno NON riesco a configurare una stampante in rete (su NAS) è diventato difficilissimo oggi... ma come si fa?
<Bobbix> Se c'è qualche anima pia... grazie 1000
<cristian_c> weltall, si trovano in vedita sempre più pc con linux preinstallato
<cristian_c> lol ho sbagliato chan
<ik8ozv> n99: io li ho attaccato il monitor. ma quella e' la scheda NVIDIA
<cristian_c> mikunos, che difficoltà riscontri?
<n99> non la vuoi usare la nvidia ik8ozv ?
<cristian_c> bobbis, prova con l'interfaccia web di cups, o con system-config-printer
<cristian_c> *Bobbix
<ik8ozv> n99: si. La foto che ti ho mandato e' la NVIDIA
<mikunos> cristian_c ricevo un messaggio nel client FTP con su scritto permission denied
<Bobbix> cristian_c: dimmi
<cristian_c> mikunos, hai i permessi?
<mikunos> credo di si cristian_c
<cristian_c> mikunos, controlla
<mikunos> i files e le cartelle dentro www
<mikunos> sono gestiti dal gruppo www-data e dall'utente www-data
<cristian_c> Bobbix, prova con l'interfaccia web di cups, o con system-config-printer
<mikunos> cristian_c il mio utente si trova nel gruppo www-data
<mikunos> ed i permessi di scrittura sono stati impostati
<ik8ozv> n99: allora che fo'?
<mikunos> cristian_c sembra tutto ok
<mikunos> infatti riesco a connettermi
<mikunos> ma non riesco a modificare i dati
<ik8ozv> n99:  Cristian: ci siete ancora?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, ti ho ripetuto di usare il tab per pingare
<cristian_c> mikunos, uhm
<ik8ozv> Cristian: scusa che significa debbo battere sul tasto tab?
<cristian_c> !tab | ik8ozv
<ubot-it> ik8ozv: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ok
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, bene
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  per il mio problema che si puo' fare?
<ik8ozv> ciao jester
<ninni> ciao, per cortesia , un aiuto, sto provando ad istallare xbunto ma mi dice che ha un problema di kernel cosa significa?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, quante delle cose che ti sono sttate indicate hai fatto?
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  tutte
<cristian_c> ninni, posta il messaggio
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, tipo?
<mikunos> ho questi permessi: drwxrwSr-x
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: l'ultima era la foto e l'ho postato ora sono in attesa
<mikunos> come mai c'è una "S" maiuscola?
<ninni> ho ora lo copio e ve lo mando grazie siete gentilissimi
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, non trovo il link
<cristian_c> mikunos, dove?
<mikunos> drwxrwSr-x
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mikunos, al posto di x c'è una s
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: rieccolo http://imagebin.org/244525
<mikunos> esatto
<mikunos> perchè?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, io la vedo la vga
<cristian_c> mikunos, si riferisce però non al proprietario
<cristian_c> mikunos, ma al gruppo
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  infatti come dicevo a n99 che poi non mi ha risposto, io li ho attaccato il monitor e quella e' la scheda NVIDIA
<mikunos> cristian_c ok ma è corretta?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, hai guardato nel bios come ti è stato indicato?
<cristian_c> mikunos, non saprei
<mikunos> non ricordo il significato: cristian_c:
<cristian_c> forse puoi guardare sul wiki
<cristian_c> !permessi | mikunos
<ubot-it> mikunos: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  no perche' non ho capito cosa vedere mi ripeti? Scusami
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, vedi se riesci ad attivare la scheda intel nel bios
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, poi ti avevo chiesto anche un'altra cosa che non hai fatto
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ok disconnetto e vado a vedere ci sentiamo dopo
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, avresti dovuto mostrarmi una schermata di Driver aggiuntivi
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ti ho detto cosa mi dava. Se vuoi ti faccio uno screenshot e la posto
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: dimmi tu
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, è quello che avevo chiesto
<mikunos> quindi se imposto i files a 774 riesco a modificarli
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: ecco l'ho uppata. Ecco l'indirizzohttp://imagebin.org/244527
<cristian_c> mikunos, beh, almeno dovresti togliere la S e aggiunger euna x
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  vado a vedere nel bios?
<cristian_c> *aggiungere
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, asp
<mikunos> cristian_c infatti non capisco come fare
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ok ti aspetto
<cristian_c> mikunos, prova con il 774
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, prova ad attivarli
<mikunos> appare una "s" minuscola
<mikunos> drwxrwsr--
<cristian_c> sono un po' instabili, comunque
<cristian_c> mikunos, non ricordo cosa significava la s
<cristian_c> forse link
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  entrambi?
<cristian_c> mikunos, mpostando questa modalità su un file si fa in modo che chiunque esegua quel file ottiene gli stessi privilegi dell'utente proprietario.
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, no, ad esmepio il primo
<cristian_c> *esempio
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, Per ragioni di sicurezza, bisogna prestare molta attenzione quando un file proprietà dell'utente "root" ha il permesso SUID attivato.
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> sbagliato utente
<cristian_c> mikunos, Per ragioni di sicurezza, bisogna prestare molta attenzione quando un file proprietà dell'utente "root" ha il permesso SUID attivato.
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: ok provo col primo
<mikunos> cristian_c --> Criptico!
<cristian_c> mikunos, Attivare il bit SUID.
<mikunos> cristian_c come lo disattivo?
<cristian_c> # chmod 4755 /bin/programma o chmod u+s /bin/programma
<cristian_c> Disattivare il bit SUID:
<cristian_c> # chmod 0755 /bin/programma o chmod u-s /bin/programma
<cristian_c> Se il file '/bin/ping' non fosse eseguibile verrebbe visualizzato come segue:
<cristian_c> -rwSrw-rw-  1 root root 35108 16 giu  2004 /bin/ping
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ok fatto col primo m,i dice di riavviare. Riavvio?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, sì
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ok a dopo
<mikunos> non mi sembra che abbia modificato il suid cristian_c--> drwsrwsr--
<cristian_c> mikunos, ne ha aggiunto un altro
<mikunos> ho usato il tuo comando
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> mikunos, devi giocare con chmod
<cristian_c> e li disattivi tutti e due
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  rieccomi
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ci sei?
<cristian_c> lol
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ok fatto installato il primo
<cristian_c> sì, lo so
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ora che faccio?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, riposta: lspci -k
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  mi ridai il link per postare il risultato?
<cristian_c> 1pastebin  ik8ozv
<cristian_c> !pastebin  ik8ozv
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !pastebin | ik8ozv
<ubot-it> ik8ozv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1580845/
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, sì, stai usando i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  quelli che mi hai fatto installare. Al riavvio mi ha dato anche il Logo della NVIDIA e la VGA nel bio e' settato su AUTO
<ik8ozv> *bios
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, digita: xrandr -q
<n99> come mai ha anche i nouveau ?
<cristian_c> n99, i nouveau ci sono quasi sempre
<cristian_c> n99, ma non so percé non fossero attivi
<cristian_c> *perché
<n99> ricordo di averli tolti, per evitare conflitti
<cristian_c> n99, i nouveau non creano conflitti
<cristian_c> n99, sono gli utenti che scaricano di tutto e di più
<cristian_c> (compresi i ppa)
<n99> be tanto non mi servono
<cristian_c> i macelli li fanno gli utenti
<cristian_c> installando quattro driver a volta
<n99> ghgh
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1580894/
<cristian_c> poi occorre ripulire tutta quella porcheria
<n99> ti parlo della 10.04
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, adesso hai più risoluzioni
<cristian_c> n99, eh, i casini si fanno su qualunque versione :)
<n99> o forse anche la release prima, non ricordo da quanto tempo passo di versione
<cristian_c> n99, se gli dai windows, faranno casini su windows, ecc...
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  sima si ferma sempre a 1024x768
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, impostane un altra
<cristian_c> *un'altra
<cristian_c>    1360x768       60.0     59.8
<cristian_c>    1152x864       60.0
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  il problema comunque persiste
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, riposta: xrandr -q
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, quanti pollici ha lo schermo?
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  mi pare sia un 14
<cristian_c> piccolino
<cristian_c> e non ti basta quella che hai?
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  no perche' non entra correttamente nel video
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  la giusta configurazione deve essere 128x1024
<ik8ozv> *1280
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, io non la vedo nella lista
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, fai prima una prova con le altre
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, quelle che ti ho postato sono a una risoluzione superiore a quella attuale
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  si lo so ma non vanno bene  esempio la 1360*768 sembra essere grande infatti non vedo le iconi superiore
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ho riconfigurato il monitor e ora non vedo la parte destra e la porte sotto
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  e poi i caratteri tremono
<ik8ozv> *parte
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, uhm
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, cosa hai fatto precisamente?
<cristian_c> questa: 1152x864 l'hai provata?
<cristian_c> oppure una inferiore
<massy> cristian_c, ciaom, senti na cosa, ma il pacchetto di backup inserito gia in ubuntu fuynziona?
<massy> cristian_c, dejavu mi sembra si chiami
<cristian_c> massy, di cosa parli?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> massy, prova
<cristian_c> massy, fai un test
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: ho provato sia 1152x864 che 1360x768
<massy> si
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, e basta?
<massy> capito ehehehe
<cristian_c> 13:30:49 <ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ho riconfigurato il monitor e ora non vedo la parte destra e la porte sotto
<massy> ci provo,
<cristian_c> massy, controlla anche sul wiki
<cristian_c> !backup | massy
<ubot-it> massy: backup is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<n99> be vi saluto, ciao
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: si solo quelli veo in display
<ik8ozv> n99 ciao e grazie
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: scusa ma se installo pure l altro driver mi aiutera.
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  ci siamo arresi
<jester-> ik8ozv: ancora coi nvidia?
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: ci sei
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, veo?
<ik8ozv> jester-: si
<ik8ozv> jester-: puoi aitarmi tu
<jester-> ik8ozv: driver installato? risoluzione ideale del monitor?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, che vuol dire: 'ho riconfigurato'?
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: ho fatto lauto adjustment
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, ok
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  cosa fare
<cristian_c> mah
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, prova a disattivare questo driver e poi ad attivare l'altro
<cristian_c> vediamo se ti fornisce la risoluzione che cerchi
<HiFidelity> ciao a tutti, ho un problema: il mio pc è settato da ubuntu per andare in sospensione dopo 10 minuti. Il fatto ò che se passa troppo tempo si freeza e non si risveglia più. mi spiego meglio: appena dopo i 10 minuti si risveglia, se passa diciamo mezz'ora un ora, si freeza e l'unico modo è l'alimentazione.
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: faccio remove
<jester-> ik8ozv: risoluzione ideale del monitor e relativi refresh?
<jester-> o  non se ne viene a capo
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: faccio remove'?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, utilizza l'utility Driver aggiuntivi
<ik8ozv> jester-: 1360x1024
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, ma non era 1280x1024? -,-'
<jester-> ik8ozv: guarda sul manuale che refresh ha
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: si ma l'altro faccio remove?
<jester-> secondo me è un cinese e xorg non riesce a interrogarlo
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, disattiva quello attivo e attivo quello disattivo
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: si scusa giusto
<cristian_c> jester-, ha un quattordici pollici
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> 14" con risoluzione 1360x1024
<jester-> maddai
<cristian_c> jester-, appunto
<jester-> poi usa la lente ?
<cristian_c> lol
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: come si disattiva? c'e' solo remove
<jester-> ik8ozv: marca tipo monitor?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, ok, fai così
<ik8ozv> jester-:  Sampo
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> cristian_c: se non riesce a interrogarlo serve un xorg.conf con refresh e risoluzione
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: cosi' come?
<jester-> ik8ozv: eh sampo cosa, non ti hanno dato un manuale?
<cristian_c> jester-, beh, con i driver proprietari ha aumentato le risoluzioni
<cristian_c> jester-, ma non gliene piace nessuna
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, come hai scritto tu
<jester-> cristian_c: se xorg non riesce a determinare i dati di refresh e dimensione mette una risoluzione bassa
<cristian_c> jester-, gliene ha date anche di più alte rispettto a ora
<cristian_c> jester-, ma non gli piacciono
<jester-> cristian_c: un 14" non è che si possa sceglire molto
<cristian_c> jester-, la scheda video sembra in grado di farlo
<jester-> è poi un 4/3 o wide?
<cristian_c> secondo me è questo il problema, jester-
<cristian_c> laspect ratio
<cristian_c> *l'aspect
<cristian_c> jester-, nella lista sta tutto a 60 Hz
<jester-> ik8ozv: non puoi usare risoluzioni che il monitor non supporta ti piaccia o no
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> cristian_c: e la risoluzione indicatra dal man del monitor mica ce la dice
<cristian_c> con i vesa (o quello che è) gliene dava a 61
<cristian_c> jester-, lui dice che con windows funge
<jester-> cristian_c: tutti gli lcd tirano a 60
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> balle
<jester-> 1360x1024 neanche se mi paga ci credo
<cristian_c> 1280x1024
<cristian_c> si è sbagliato a scrivere
<cristian_c> ma lui non ce l'ha nella lista
<cristian_c> ce ne ha di superiorri anche
<jester-> e sarà comunque inutilizzabile su un 14" 4/3 max ci vai a 1024x768
<cristian_c> ora usa 1280x768 mi pare, o 1024x768
<jester-> 1024x768 è gia tanto
<jester-> per un 14"
<cristian_c> jester-, però i driver proprietari gliene danno anche di superiori
<TaLaDo> finisce che danneggia il monitor
<cristian_c> 13:37:09 <ik8ozv> cristian_c: ho provato sia 1152x864 che 1360x768
<cristian_c> TaLaDo, eh
<jester-> cristian_c: che però no ngli piacciono perché non gli fanno diventare il monitor a 22"?
<cristian_c> TaLaDo, infatti vanno utiizzate quelle disponibili
<cristian_c> TaLaDo, senza pacioccare con l'xorg.conf
<cristian_c> jester-, può essere
<cristian_c> :D
<jester-> su un 14" 4/3 1024x768 è gia al lmite come usabilità
<cristian_c> e lui ne ha anche di superiori
<cristian_c> ma non quella che chiede
<jester-> e che centra
<jester-> le mette e non vede piu una sega
<cristian_c> escono con xrandr -q
<jester-> cristian_c: e le setta in impostazioni video?
<TaLaDo> cristian_c, la scheda grafica le supporta ma il monitor no
<jester-> appunto
<cristian_c> jester-, sì
<jester-> ripeto un 14" max usi 1024 x 768 se wide 1280 x 600/800 o giu di li
<cristian_c> jester-, cioè gliele imposta
<cristian_c> ma non sono di suo gradimento
<jester-> cristian_c: e poi una volta impostate?
<cristian_c> vanno
<cristian_c> ma lui vuole quella lì
<TaLaDo> cambiasse monitor :P
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> cristian_c: quindi cosa facciamo? diciamo a canonical se gli compra un video piu grande?
<cristian_c> ma forse non è ottimale
<cristian_c> ecco perché vuole la stessa
<cristian_c> magari taglia i bordi o le icone
<jester-> cristian_c: il driver funza a dovere   le risoluzioni le cambia
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> il prolela non sussiste
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> problema*
<cristian_c> e non si vede bene il desktop
<jester-> se poi lui vuole un 14" che diventa un 22 non fa parte delle nostre capacità
<cristian_c> jester-, comunque 14 è troppo piccolo per un desktop pc
<TaLaDo> miracoli no?
<jester-> TaLaDo: fossi una sbarbata sui 200 mesi si che li farei i miracoli
<TaLaDo> :)
<jester-> cristian_c: è piccolo e basta
<jester-> mica puo diventare roco sigfredi
<jester-> ma manco con 2 kili di viagra
<cristian_c> lol
<dem_> Ho installatu Ubuntu tweak, ma non mi fa vedere i file di sistema
<jester-> dem_: toglilo che fa danni
<jester-> dem_: e cosa intendi per files di sistema
<cristian_c> lol
<dem_> abilitare i permessi delle cartelle di sistema.
<jester-> dem_: cartella sistema?
<jester-> dem_: per scrivere fuori dalla home per sminchiare il sistema basta dare da terminale gksu nautilus
<dem_> esempio....se io apro  usr  ho i permessi disabilitati
<dem_> uso unity
<jester-> dem_: quindi?
<jester-> dem_: apri un terminale eda i quel comando, col filemanager che si apre puoi piallare tutto quel che ti pare
<dem_> asp  che provo con gksu nautilus
<jester-> dem_: da li apri i file e fai
<jester-> dem_: oppure usi direttamente l'editor con: gksu gedit /ndo/staerfile/file.sticass
<ik8ozv> cristian_c  jester- : ragazzi scusate l'allontananza era andato nell'altra stanza con la speranza di trovare il manuale del monito ma ho trovato solo lo scatolo
<ik8ozv> cristian_c  jester- : comunque sullo  scatolo c'e' scritto SAMPO PD-80A11D
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, sul forum hai provato già a domandare?
<jester-> ik8ozv: è quadrato?
<jester-> o bislungo
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  si
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, e che ti hanno detto?
<ik8ozv> jester-:  il monitor? Si
<jester-> ik8ozv: è un 4/3 i max vai a 1024x768 come usabilità
<jester-> ik8ozv: il resto è perdita di tempo
<jester-> ik8ozv: gia èua risoluzione per un 17"
<ik8ozv> jester-:  comunque dovrebbe essere un 17 pollici
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> -,-'
<jester-> ik8ozv: quindi 1024x768
<cristian_c> tra 14 e 17 c'è una bella differenza
<ik8ozv> jester-: scusa con windoows riesco ad andare anche piu' alto nonostante veda pio tutto piccolo
<jester-> 1280x1024 va su un 19" , su un 17 ti ci vuole gia la lente
<jester-> ik8ozv: e che senso ha andare piu alto e non vedere una cippa?
<jester-> ik8ozv: e comunque le risoluzioni che propone il driver quelle sono
<ik8ozv> jester-:  se vai qui puoi vedere il monitor
<jester-> ik8ozv: tempo perso
<ik8ozv> jester-:  serve per vedere tutto nel monitor senza doversi spostare ogni volta per fare un operazione
<ik8ozv> jester-: allora mi debboarrendere
<jester-> ik8ozv: le risoluzioni a disposizione quelle sono
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, al massimo puoi cambiare il driver
<jester-> cristian_c: a quale pro
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  dimmi come?
<TaLaDo> ma per fare cosa?
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: basta che risolvo
<jester-> ik8ozv: per risolvere dovresti comprare un 22/27"
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, sempre da Driver aggiuntivi
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: comecambiare driver?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, -,-'
<cristian_c> te l'ho spiegato prima
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: disinstallo l'altro o non c'e' bisogno?
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  no perche' non mi hai risposto alla stessa domanda i prima hai detto asp
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: ok vado
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: basta fare deactivate?
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: ora non parte piu' Ubuntu
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, vai in consolle di ripristino e disattiva i driver
<cristian_c> o riconfigura il server video
<ik8ozv> cristian_ c: mi da sia lightdm che failsafe con terminated wirh starus 1
<cristian_c> failsafe
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, failsafe
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, e disattiva i driver
<ik8ozv> Cristian come si fa tieni presente che sto con la pennetta
<mibofra_smart> ciao ik8ozv :)
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, hai selezionato failsafe?
<ik8ozv> Ciao mibofra
<ik8ozv> Cristian dov sta
<mibofra_smart> ik8ozv: a che punto siete ?
<ik8ozv> Mibofra allo stesso punto non so come andare in safe mode per disattivare il driver
<cristian_c> !tab | ik8ozv
<ubot-it> ik8ozv: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, non mi hai risposto
<mibofra_smart> ik8ozv , quando avvi che fa adesso ?
<cristian_c> mibofra_smart, gli ho fatto attivare il secondo experimental, ma non mi risponde
<jester-> cristian_c: 2 experimental?
<jester-> ma quando mai
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> c'era lo screenshot
<mibofra_smart> ce ne sono 2 jester- .
<cristian_c> il seocndo è farlocco
<cristian_c> *seocndo
<cristian_c> *secondo
<mibofra_smart> si cristian_c .
<cristian_c> eh, ma se rispindesse alle domande almeno...
<cristian_c> *rispondesse
<mibofra_smart> ...
<mibofra_smart> aspettiamo :)) .
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> io devo uscire :'(
<mibofra_smart> rimango io :) .
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> martire
<mibofra_smart> :D .
<cristian_c> mibofra_smart, fagli ripristinare la situazione precedente, fagli disattivar ei proprietari attuali
<cristian_c> *disattivare
<cristian_c> magari riconfigurando X se necessario
<mibofra_smart> cristian_c , al limite come fa sempre rifà la chiavetta .
<cristian_c> ma credo basti un riconfigure
<ik8ozv> mibofra dicevo non so come andare in safe per disabilitare il driver altrimenti mi ritocca fare la pennetta
<ik8ozv> chi mi aiuta
<mibofra_smart> aspetta che vado sul pc :)
<mibofra> eccomi :)
<ik8ozv> mibofra dimmi tutto
<mibofra> allora, avvi la chiavetta, e che fa ?
<ik8ozv> esce la schermata nera
<ik8ozv> mibofra pero,' prima mi da due errori  con terminated with status 1
<ik8ozv> mibofra lightdm  main process e failsafe-x main process
<mibofra> ik8ozv: poi ?
<ik8ozv> mibofra poi dopo un po rimane lo schermo nero chiaro. questo dopo aver installato i driver in system additionaldrivers
<mibofra> che la tua scheda video non sia supportata dai driver experimental ?
<ik8ozv> mibofra allora?
<ik8ozv> mibofra ma non si puo" fare nulla allora?
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> ola nicotano
<mibofra> ciao nicotano :) .
<nicotano> iao jester-  & mibofra
<ik8ozv> mibofra
<mibofra> ik8ozv, ?
<mibofra> penso di no, oppure compri un monitor più grande :) .
<ik8ozv> mibofra se faccio ctrl alt f1 mi esce il prompt di ubuntu tipo come se fossi in terminal
<ik8ozv> mibofra che faccii
<ik8ozv> faccio
<camino> strani riquadri grigi aprendo le pagine internet con rallentamento?
<mibofra> ik8ozv, hai altri monitor a casa ?
<mibofra> camino ? no .
<ik8ozv> mibofra no ma con windows funziona
<camino> mibofra cosa intendi?
<camino> mibofra io intendo che ho questo problema
<jester-> camino: con quale brauser
<camino> jester mozzilla
<ik8ozv> mibofra allora?
<jester-> camino: alias firefox?
<mibofra> ik8ozv, ma sono SO diversi . Più che altro mi pare strano che non ci siano i closed stabile .
<mibofra> apri un terminale ik8ozv .
<mibofra> camino: che browser usi ? PC ?
<camino> uso mozzilla firefox
<jester-> camino: prova a rinominare la cartella .mozilla
<mibofra> ik8ozv, dai in un terminale : sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<camino> jester come devo fare?
<ik8ozv> mifobra ma sono bloccato debbo rifare la pennetta?
<jester-> camino: apri nautilus, pigi control-h e vedi la roba nascosta
<camino> jester cose nautilus??? intendi il terminale?
<jester-> camino: il filemanager
<jester-> cartella home
<ik8ozv> mibofra sta scaricando qualcosa
<mibofra> ik8ozv: dopo che avvi la pennetta , puoi andare su tty2 con ctrl + alt + f2 ?
<Carlo> Ciao a tutti, volevo scaricare l'ultima versione di ubuntu, ho guardato sul sito ma non riesco a trovare i file torrent per scaricare le versioni DVD (non quelle CD da 700 Mb)....sono io che non lo trovo o proprio hanno tolto questa possibilità?
<mibofra> ciao Dig .
<camino> scusa non so nemmeno cosa sia sono un pò ignorante intendi la cartella home?
<mibofra> Carlo : aspetta che ti do il link .
<jester-> camino: hai presente esplorarisorse di winz?
<nicotano> Carlo,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/
<camino> jester no -_-
<jester-> camino: apri un terminale e scrivi nautilus cosi vedi cos'è
<camino> ok
<Carlo> nicotano: grazie, io stavo guardando in ubuntu.it!!
<ik8ozv> mibofra non come ti ho detto prima non parte piu mma va in terminal ora sta installando i drivers
<camino> jester aaaa la cartella home lo aperta ora?
<ik8ozv> mibofra debbo uscire possiamo riprovare piu" tardi?
<mibofra> ik8ozv, ok
<mibofra> ciao :)
<ik8ozv> mibofra grazie a dopo ciao
<mibofra> ciao
<camino> jester dopo che apro la cartella home che dovrei fare?
<jester-> camino: menu visiualizza--> mostra files nascosti-->cercare la .mozilla e rinominarla aggiungendo per es .bak
<camino> la rinomino cancellando.mozzilla e mettendo .bak?
<jester-> camino: rinominare vuol dire cambiare il nome
<camino> jester quind posso mettere il nome che voglio? comunque io lo chiamata . bak :) ora che dovrei fare?
<Rebecca92> che avete fatto all'altro chan?
<tpaper> +1
<Rebecca92> ??
<camino> jester ho fatto come mi hai detto, devo fare altro?
<flow_> ciao ragazzi, grazie a quelli che m'hanno iauttao la volta scorsa il browser funzia molto meglio. però ci sono sempre sti c***** di script che spuntano e mi bloccano tutto, non posso fare ninete?
<camino> aiutooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<mibofra> flow_ : sono così .
<mibofra> camino: hai avviato il browser ?
<camino> no ho rinominato la cartella e ora non so cosa devo fare
<enzotib> camino, moderati
<flow_> mibofra sono così gli script? e non posso fare nulla?
<mibofra> camino: avvia firefox .
<mibofra> flow_ : dipende dallo script  , non dal browser . Cerca di non metterli tutti insieme . Caricali uno per uno .
<flow_> mibofra, non capisco, quindi quando si apre la finestra che mi avverte di uno script che si sta aprendo devo dare il consenso o bloccare? io bloccavo..
<camino> lo riavviato il browser ma da sempre lo stesso problema anche dopo aver rinominato la cartella .mozzilla
<mibofra> flow_ bloccalo .
<opkins> come si installa il nuovo kernel 3.7.5 su ubuntu 12.10 ???
<mibofra> camino: sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox .
<flow_> mibofra, d'accordo. cmq non c'è modo di evitare proprio la loro comparsa o esistenza? perchè sono davvero delteri
<mibofra> flow_ : disabilitarli, ma se te ne servisse qualcuno ...
<flow_> ma si può sapere cosa sono?
<mibofra> flow_ i script solitamente danno funzioni in più al browser .
<flow_> mibofra, eh ma tanto se li blocco sempre, non saprò nemmeno mai se me ne servirà qualcuno....e cmq tanto lo blocco
<mibofra> flow_ : allora disabilitali dalle impostazioni .
<flow_> mibofra come faccio? :) sei il mio salvatore
<mibofra> flow_: che browser è ?
<flow_> firefox
<mibofra> flow_ vai nelle preferenze .
<flow_> mibofra: ci sono
<michael93> Salve a tutti, ho un computer con processore Intel Core i5-3570k con Intel HD 4000 e HD Radeon 7950, tastiera Trust GXT 18: il problema è che non riesco ad installare nessuna versione successiva alla 10.04 di Ubuntu, causa problemi grafici (lo schermo rimane nero). Persino la 10.04 devo installarla con la tastiera su schermo e poi installare il kernel 3.6 o superiore, che è l'unico che ha il bug fix della tastiera. Qualche sugge
<mibofra> flow_ dovrebbe essere sotto le impostazioni di sicurezza .
<jester-> mibofra: tastiera usb?
<camino> mibofra ho aggiornato come mi hai detto ma il problema e rimasto
<jester-> michael93:  tastiera usb?
<michael93> sisi
<jester-> michael93: vai nel bios a bilita usb legacy
<flow_> mibofra, come componenti aggiunitvi dei siti? ma se tolgo la spunta su avvisa, me li installerà direttamente, e dopo non è peggio?
<michael93> il problema della tastiera l'ho risolto con il kernel 3.6 o superiore
<michael93> però se provo a fare l'aggiornamento dalla 10 alla 12.04 l'installazione si blocca verso la fine.
<jester-> michael93: sensa usb legaci abilitato il piu delle volte non funano
<jester-> funzano*
<michael93> ok proverò =)
<camino> quadrato grigio apertura browser???
<mibofra> flow_ : no
<mibofra> aspetta che guardo bene e te lo dico preciso .
<camino> riquadro grigio apertura browser
<mibofra> camino: hai provato con altri browser ?
<camino> del tipo?
<camino> io uso mozzilla firefox dicono che per linux sia il migliore
<jester-> !gnomerest | camino
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnomerest'
<jester-> !gnomereset | camino
<ubot-it> camino: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<jester-> !unityreset | camino
<ubot-it> camino: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<jester-> !compizreset | camino
<ubot-it> camino: per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<jester-> camino: fai le tre operazioni
<opkinso> come si installa il kernel 3.5.7 su ubuntu 12.10 ?
<mibofra> flow_ : se ci tieni è su contenuti → abilita javascript , togli la spunta a questa voce, ma non te lo consiglio .
<flow_> mibofra: grazie, al max se vedo che va peggio lo riabilito. :) ciaooo
<michael93> Ho provato ad entrare nel BIOS ma le USB Legacy erano già attivate.
<michael93> In ogni caso, c'è qualche maniera per installare Ubuntu 12?
<michael93> Wubi è sconsigliato?
<Alex-Zion> michael93: credo la manieramigliore si de installarlo da zero , ti scarichi la .iso , la metti su una penna usb o su un cd e fai un installazione pulita
<Alex-Zion> ovviamente michael93 fai prima una copia di tutti i dati .......
<sharkbait> ciao a tutti
<sharkbait> posso fare una domanda? ho bisogno di aiuto...
<jester-> !chiedi | sharkbait
<ubot-it> sharkbait: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<michael93> Ho provato ho provato.
<michael93> Ma il problema è che l'installazione si pianta, non c'è attività sul disco, schermo nero semplice.
<michael93> Qui (http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=537390) dice di provare a mettere il lettore dvd non nelle porte sata3
<michael93> non mi resta che provare :D
<jester-> michael93: alternate è stato soppresso, prova ad usare la server la riavvio installi ubuntu-desktop o xubuntu-desktop o lubuntu-desktop  o kubuntu-desktop
<michael93> a dire il vero se provo ad installare ubuntu 11.10 da cd mi da un problema riguardo ad un "serial ata8" o giù di lì
<jester-> michael93: e da usb?
<michael93> mmm da usb, a parte il problema della tastiera, mi da una serie di scritte (elenco delle porte usb etc), si ferma per 30 secondi e poi schermo nero senza niente
<Alex-Zion> michael93: su che macchina stai installando !?! , perche a volte bisognsa passare qualceh parametro al kernel durante il boot , come nel mio caso di una macchina con tecnologia nVidia Optimus ...
<michael93> Allora:
<michael93> scheda madre asrock z77 pro4
<michael93> cpu intel core i5 3570k con hd 4000 integrata
<michael93> ati radeon hd 7950
<michael93> ram 8 gb
<jester-> 2 schede?
<michael93> uhm, c'è quella integrata e la ati
<Alex-Zion> mmmhhhh, mi sa che il problema sta li infatti .....
<michael93> avevo provato a staccare
<flow_> mibofra. hodovuto riattiverlo subito che non mi apriva youtube! XD una maledizione senza fine. ciao :)
<michael93> la ati
<jester-> mi sa che sia li il problema
<michael93> ma non cambiava nulla
<jester-> dod: 2 ati
<michael93> ma non ho due ati
<Alex-Zion> forse potresti provare a staccare la ati e installare solo con la integrata per installarla succesivamente !?! che ne dici jester- ?
<michael93> ho provato, niente da fare.
<jester-> Alex-Zion: potrebbe essere una soluzione, dod ha 2 ati ma par occupato
<mibofra> flow_ , la rete è fatta di javascript .
<flow_> mibofra: una tortura.
<michael93> il punto è che con la 10.04 funziona tutto benone (tastiera a parte), nel senso rileva la ati e mi fa installare il catalyst tranquillamente
<Alex-Zion> i oproverei a giocare con i parametri al kernel , con F6 all'avvio michael93 e vedi se con qualceh settaggio , riesci ad avviare il tutto ....
<michael93> Ok =)
<mibofra> flow_ : magari lo attivi solo quando usi youtube :D .
<Alex-Zion> si michael93 io creda sia infatti qualcosa legato al kernel .....
<flow_> mibofra sempre!! :D va beh convivrò con tale tortura.
<michael93> Va bene proverò a fare modalità live e proverò con tutte le combinazioni possibili di opzioni di avvio
<jester-> caveat-: fai una foto al desktop e postala
<mibofra> flow_ : se cerchi ci sono plugin che bloccano singolarmente gli script su singoli siti . Cerca quello che più ti piace :) .
<michael93> UN'altra domanda: qualcuno di voi ha una configurazione simile alla mia (intendo due schede, una integrata e una dedicata)?
<jester-> michael93: disattiva l'integrata nel bios
<michael93> Ok anche se non so bene come si faccia sinceramente.
<Alex-Zion> io michael93 come ti dicevo ho due schede sul portatile ..., un Dell xps15z e riesco a gestire il tutto con Bumblebee , un progetto OS per rimediare alle mancanze della nVidia che non forniva driver per linux per la tecnologia Optimus ....
<flow_> mibofra: ok ci guarderò, magari chiederò aiuto qua. ciaoo
<Alex-Zion> nel mio michael93 caso decido io quale applicazione si avvia con quale scheda , il che permette un controllo della potenza e del consumo non indifferenti , semplicemente usando lanciatori differenti ...
<jester-> Alex-Zion: ha il cambio  mano tipo guzzino anni 50
<michael93> interessante
<jester-> la manetta a fianco del serbatoio e craccc
<michael93> esiste qualcosa di simile anche per le schede ati?
<jester-> michael93: esiste e dod la usa
<jester-> ma sempre a mano è
<bias> ubuntu lento ad aprirsi
<Alex-Zion> si ma non è male in fondo jester-, perche riesco davvero ad ottimizzare le prestazioni e il consumo di batteri ain maniera davvero seria ...., in aereo riesco ad avere anche più di 4 ore di autonomia, il che non guasta sui voli intercontinentali ...
<jester-> !dettagli | bias
<ubot-it> bias: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<michael93> Effettivamente la Ati su Ubuntu è perfettamente inutile, dato che lì non gioco di sicuro.
<Mircos> Salve!
<bias> ubuntu 12.10 non piacendomi unuty uso  kit-plus-10-32-faidate del  maiorana con supporto gmone tipo 10.04 pero all'avvio e' lento
<michael93> boh
<michael93> io sul portaitle
<michael93> usavo ubuntu 12.04
<michael93> con gnome
<michael93> senza unity
<michael93> non pioaceva neanche a me :D
<jester-> bias: non è di nostra competenza e non lo conosciamo
<michael93> ma era molto più veloche che con unity
<AlexZion> michael93: non ci giurerei fossi in te ho letto in giro che molti tra lel software house creatrici di giochi stanno cambiando direzione .., "in linux le prestazioni sono decisamente migliori" sembrerebbero le loro motivazioni.......
<michael93> Si, ma far andare con wine i giochi è abbastanza incasinato :D
<michael93> Del resto, giochi seri dalla grafica seria in Linux ce ne sono pochi.
<michael93> Uno bello era Torcs.
<michael93> E anche SpeedDream
<michael93> Ora provo a riavviare e vedere se riesco a cavare un ragno dal buco coi vostri suggerimenti =)
<michael93> Auguratemi buona fortuna ;)
<nnn> come si installe il kernel 3.7.5 su ubuntu 12.10 ?
<mibofra> nnn : parli italiano :D ?
<nnn> si scusa ho sbagliato tasto
<mibofra> comunque prova con sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<mibofra> nnn: fa niente .
<cupino> quadrato grigio al apertura del browser
<cupino> quadrato grigio al apertura del browser
<jester-> !imagebin | cupino
<ubot-it> cupino: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cupino> jester non riesco a fare subito la copia dell immagine xkè al apertura del broswer questo quadrato dura un secondo
<jester-> cupino: apri un terminale
<cupino> ok
<jester-> cupino: usi unity?
<cupino> non so cosa sia
<jester-> cupino: hai la barra a sinistra?
<piopala> salve a tutti
<piopala> devo installare PCBSD
<piopala> sò che posso usare la stessa partizione di swap
<piopala> ma le altre partizioni quindi le devo creare a parte?
<Shin3> come faccio a sapere quale kernel posso installare nel ibm x31?
<piopala> PS: ho ubuntu
<Shin3> visto ce gli ultimi se non erro mi dice che non supporta tale kernel
<jester-> piopala:  PCBSD sarebbe?
<piopala> BSD
<piopala> una versione un pò piu semplice di free BSD
<piopala> più user-friendly
<jester-> piopala: penso dipenda da cosa è in grado di fare l'installer
<jester-> piopala:  /j #bsd
<piopala> mm non mi funziona il comando
<piopala> non mi fa entrare nel canale
<jester-> piopala:  /j #bsd   a me funza
<piopala> ...
<jester-> piopala:  /join #bsd
<piopala> già provato
<piopala> su #linux mi fa entrare
<piopala> #bsd no :D
<jester-> piopala: penso che devi avere il nick registrato per entrare
<piopala> uff
<piopala> come faccio a registrarlo?
<cupino> jester si ho la barra a sinistra
<jester-> cupino: unity --reset nel terminale
<cupino> jester ma cosi non mi cancella tutto?
<jester-> cupino: rm -r .compiz-1
<cupino> jester ma facendo cosi non mi cancella tutto?
<jester-> cupino: e ti pare che facciamo gli scherzi da prete alla gente?
<cupino> no scusa
<cupino> mi dice che il comando unity non e stato trovato
<jester-> cupino: dando unity --reset?
<cupino> si
<jester-> !imagebin | cupino
<ubot-it> cupino: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ik8ozv> ciao mifobra
<ik8ozv> ciao mibofra
<mibofra> ciao ik8ozv
<piopala> come faccio a registrarmi?
<jester-> !registrazione
<ubot-it> Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cupino> allora mi avete fatto rinominare la cartella .mozzilla e fatto ristallare ora ci sn due cartelle una nominata .mozzilla e l'altra (sempre di mozzila) ma con un altro nome, ora internet mi funziona male non mi entra su facebook, ed e peggio di prima
<piopala> grazie
<jester-> cupino: centra nulla col rinomino della .mozilla, rinominadola e rilanciando firefox la riforma a impostazioni di default
<ik8ozv> mibofra: facciamo qualche altra prova?
<michael93> Salve a tutti =)
<jester-> piopala: prova /j ##bsd
<jester-> li dove scrivi
<piopala> no niente
<michael93> Volevo comunicarvi che alla fine sono riuscito a risolvere il problema dello schermo nero =)
<ik8ozv> ciao jester
<cupino> jester ho capito ma ora ci sono 2 cartelle con le stesse cose dentro, e il browser funziona peggio di prima, non voglio essere polemico ma io seguo le vostre istruzioni, io sono ignorante sul argomento...
<jester-> cupino: fai alla svelta cancelli la .mozilla e rimetti la rinominata come .mozilla e sei pari pari come prima
<ik8ozv> jester hai qualche idea
<cupino> ok ora provo
<raffaele81> qualcuno puo dirmi come installare wpa tester per ubuntu
<ik8ozv> jester e mibofra che famo?
<michael93> A chi interessa oppure ha una Asrock z77 pro4, voglio far sapere che il lettore dvd non deve essere inserito nelle porte sata3_a1 o sata3_a2, ma in una sata3 normale o sata2. Se si avvia da chiavetta, invece, è sufficiente inserire la medesima in una porta usb della scheda madre, NON in una di quelle esterne sul case. Non è necessario impostare la scheda video primaria (nel caso di una integrata e una dedicata) da BIOS (io ho 
<dod> michael93 se vuoi usare la dedicata devi disattivare l'altra da bios. devi cercare come e la voce giusta googlando per la tua motherboard e il tuo bios specificamente
<mibofra> ik8ozv, ma ricevi i messaggi privati ?
<michael93> Non serve
<michael93> Ubuntu me la riconosce comunque
<mibofra> ik8ozv, ?
<dod> michael93 ok
<jester-> raffaele81: spiega wpa tester
<ik8ozv> mibofra dove li ldggo
<mibofra> dovrebbero spuntarti in un'altro tab ...
<raffaele81> jester: il programma wpa tester per ubuntu esisre?
<ik8ozv> *leggo
<jester-> raffaele81: nu e hanno segato pure aircrack
<mibofra> raffaele81: no, ma c'è wirouterkeyrec .
<piopala>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER piopala qszjzczstcay
<raffaele81> mibofra: e potresti darmi i comandi
<mibofra> piopala : per errore hai pubblicato la password del tuo nick :D .
<piopala> lo sò lol
<piopala> ma nello status mi dice che non posso usare il comando
<mibofra> cambiala di corsa, non si sa mai :D .
<piopala> l'ho provato qui e me l'ha stampato
<piopala> eh ma tanto ancora non sono autenticato
<mibofra> piopalpa : prova con /ns identify pass
<ik8ozv> mibofra non vedo nulla
<jester-> piopala: /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<mibofra> ik8ozv: /join ##qualsiasicosacipassaperlamente  ok ?
<mibofra> jester- : /ns identify pass va pure .
<piopala> ok perfetto
<jester-> piopala: /ns set password nuovapassword
<ik8ozv> mibofra che debbo fare?
<piopala> fatto grazie jester
<mibofra> ik8ozv, : dai questo comando nella chat : /j ##qualsiasicosacipassaperlamente
<cupino> jester ora cerco di stare un pò calmo, scusa allora se mi mandi imagebin perfavore ti faccio vedere
<mibofra> ok ?
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<piopala> assurdo
<piopala> mi dice che per entrare in #bsd devo essere invitato
<piopala> ma che c'è la massoneria lì dentro? LOl
<mibofra> piopala : è così .
<jester-> piopala: sono i mod dei canali
<piopala> e se lo sapevo nemmeno mi registravo
<piopala> adesso mi sono registrato e non ho risolto niente perchè tanto non conosco nessuno che mi invita
<mibofra> piopala: fa niente, guarda il lato positivo :D .
<cupino> jester http://imagebin.org/244548
<mibofra> hai un nick nuovo di zecca :D .
<jester-> la comica è che io entro
<piopala> ahahahahahah
<piopala> sono io che sono sfigato
<jester-> piopala: /j ##bsd
<piopala> [18:51] == ##bsd Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<piopala> adesso sembra che sono sloggato......
<jester-> piopala: nonsei autenticato
<jester-> +r permette solo ai registrati
<cupino> jester un altro indizio http://imagebin.org/244549
<jester-> piopala: devi rispondere alla mail
<piopala> l'ho già fatto
<piopala> me sembra stupido stò coso :D
<jester-> piopala: /msg NickServ identify password
<piopala> ho fatto la registrazione e tutto ho ricevuto la mail mi sono autenticato ho fatto tutto
<piopala> jester-: già fatto
<piopala> mi dice di fare quello che dice la mail
<piopala> ma il bello è che l'ho già fatto
<piopala> ho inserito il comando e tutto
<jester-> piopala: quella nuova di pass
<piopala> sì
<piopala> con quella nuova
<jester-> se joini entri se sei autenticato
<piopala> mi dice che sono già autenticato e devo seguire quello che dice la mail
<piopala> oh raga non è che sono scemo :D
<piopala> [18:53] -NickServ- You are already logged in as piopala.
<jester-> segui la mail e concludi la registrazione
<piopala> fatto
<jester-> riprova a joinare
<piopala> te lo stò dicendo che l'ho fatta la reg....
<piopala> sì
<piopala> mi dice devo avere un invito
<piopala> [18:55] == #bsd Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<jester-> non è possibile
<Holden> cupino, firefox pare bloccato
<jester-> non è in +i il canale
<piopala> i Maya avevano ragione
<mibofra> jester- : provo subito
<piopala> sarà il Millennium Bug
<mibofra> piopala: ##bsd no #bsd
<Holden> !chat | piopala, mibofra
<ubot-it> piopala, mibofra: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<piopala> [18:56] == ##bsd Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<mibofra> Holden: ha cominciato jester- :D .
<cupino> holden come posso risolvere?
<piopala> se faccio ##bsd non mi vede autenticato
<jester-> mibofra: cotento te
<Holden> cupino, apri un terminale
<jester-> contenti tutti
<cupino> ok
<mibofra> jester- : dai , non te la prendere :) , scusa .
<jester-> mibofra: mandagli un 22 pollici minimo
<piopala> vabè raga senza che mi tocca andare in comune a fare richiesta scritta per entrare in quel canale
<mibofra> jester- : se mi da i soldi ...
<jester-> ci fai un regalo ci fai
<piopala> non mi potete risponde direttamente?
<mibofra> si
<jester-> mibofra: il nick forse non è ancora del tutto abilitato dopo reinvio della mail
<Holden> cupino, quando hai aperto il terminale lancia:  kill -INT $(pgrep firefox)
<mibofra> jester- : lo fa subito di solito .
<jester-> piopala: chiedi a Holden che forse conosce bsd
<jester-> piopala: in chat per cortesia
<piopala> ok in pvt
<piopala> grazie
<cupino_> holden lo fatto mi a chiuso il browser ma ho dovuto riaprirlo senno non riesco mica a chattare
<jester-> cupino:  unity --reset  nel terminale
<cupino_> holden ci sei?
<Holden> cupino_ ah ok, pensavo stessi usando xchat per chattare
<jester-> scrivi bene
<cupino_> ora che devo fà?
<jester-> cupino_: hai fatto?
<Holden> cupino_, scusa, potresti rispiegare il problema che hai col browser
<Holden> ?
<jester-> Holden: gli si frezza
<mibofra> cupino_ : che versione del browser è ?
<cupino_> ma con chi devo parlare? comunque jester il comando unity --reset non me lo trova
<Holden> jester-, ma per caso è l'utente dell'altro giorno? freeze mentre fai cosa cupino_?
<jester-> rinominando .mozilla dice che è strano e non v su facebucco
<cupino_> mozilla firefox
<jester-> cupino_: rm -r .compiz-1
<jester-> termina sessione e rientra
<cupino_> ho mandato imagebin prima della schermata che mi appare appena aro il browser
<jester-> cupino_: killall firefox
<jester-> e riaprilo
<Holden> cupino_, questa? http://imagebin.org/244549
<cupino_> jester questo comando rm -r .compiz-1
<cupino_> mi dice che non esiste la file directory
<jester-> cupino_: ma che ubuntu usi
<cupino_> holden quella e quando chiudo il browser e cerco di aprirlo subito
<jester-> cupino_: .compiz-1 col . davanti
<cupino_> bòòòòò
<Holden> cupino_, quando lo chiudi devi dargli il tempo di chiudersi, un paio di secondi
<jester-> cupino_: lsb_release -a
<cupino_> pastebin perfavore
<Holden> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cupino_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583093/
<Holden> jester-, ha lucid
<jester-> emminghia
<jester-> come dire che esce con mia nonna
<cupino_> sto diventando matto -_-
<Holden> jester-, lol, siamo sicuri che a suo tempo tua nonna era una bella donna :D
<jester-> Holden: molto, ma ai tempi
<jester-> Holden: dopo una cinquantina d'anni era anche tutta dolorante
<cupino_> quindi il mio sistema operativo e una chiavica?
<jester-> cupino_: è vecio
<Holden> cupino_, gli aggiornamenti li hai fatti? no, uso anche io lucid ancora
<jester-> Holden: maniaco
<cupino_> si lo aggiornato mi pare la settimana scorsa
<Holden> cupino_, se hai problemi col browser dovresti chiuderlo e avviarlo da terminale, per vedere se da qualche errore
<cupino_> ok dimmi come
<Holden> cupino_, hai firefox 18?
<Holden> o 18.0.1?
<cupino_> holden non so che firefox usi come faccio a vedere?
<Holden> aiuto -> informazioni su ff
<Holden> cupino_, nella finestra di firefox, dal menù aiuto, scegli "Informazioni su firefox"
<piopala> ciao buona serata a tutti
<cupino_> 18.0.01
<cupino_> 18.0.1
<Holden> cupino_, ok, hai già l'ultima... quindi chiudi firefox, poi apri il terminale e lancia:  firefox
<cupino_> canonical 1.0
<Holden> e se ti da errori vieni qui a dirceli
<cupino_> ok
<cupino> holden fatto da terminale
<Holden> cupino, da errori?
<cupino> e sembrato più scattante e il riquadrino fastidioso non e neanche uscito
<cupino> no nessuno
<Holden> cupino, ok, avevate sostituito la directory .mozilla?
<mibofra> Holden: si
<cupino> mmm prima l'avevo rinominata
<Holden> cupino, allora dobbiamo provare a rimettere le cose come stavano e vedere se da errore da terminale
<Holden> mibofra come l'avete chiamata?
<cupino> e come?
<mibofra> Holden: mi sa che jester- gli aha fatto dare rm -r , ma non ne sono sicuro ...
<Holden> cupino, in un altro terminale lancia:   ls -la | grep -i mozilla
<cupino> ok
<Holden> mibofra a posto... :D
<jester-> mibofra: si rm -r .compiz-1
<jester-> che c'è di strano e non c'era
<Holden> cupino, saranno al max 2 righe, incolla qui
<cupino> sara@sara-laptop:~$ ls -la | grep -i mozilla drwx------  5 sara sara   4096 2013-01-21 18:51 .mozilla sara@sara-laptop:~$ [19:20] <cupino> ok bash: cupino: File o directory non esistente
<mibofra> jester- : parlavamo di .mozilla .
<jester-> mibofra: rinominare gliela feci
<jester-> poi si lamntò che non andava su facebucco e ha ripristinato
<Holden> cupino, hmm, quella dir ha anche i permessi sbagliati, magari per questo non ti va... jester- come l'avete chiamata la vecchia dir?
<cupino> holden prima si kiamava .mozzila poi lo chiamata .bak e poi lo rimessa .mozzila
<jester-> Holden: non so come l'ha rinominata e se poi ha ripristinato, con la nuova ha detto che non andava piu una cippa+
<Holden> cupino, ok, forse è meglio che facciamo una cosa... avevi roba importante nel vecchio profilo di firefox? tipo segnalibri etc?
<jester-> Holden: a meno che ha i permessi della home a buone donne
<Holden> jester-, ok, ora vediamo di risolvere in un modo o nell'altro
<cupino> no
<Holden> cupino, perfetto. allora apri gedit e segnati questo comando
<cupino> ok holden sono nelle tue mani
<cupino> cose gedit?
<Holden> cupino, l'editor di testo, in applicazioni/accessori
<Holden> per prendere appunti
<cupino> asp
<cupino> ok un attimino
<cupino> holden questo devo scrivere su gedit ? == ik8ozv [4f09933c@gateway/web/freenode/ip.79.9.147.60] has quit [Ping timeout: 245 seconds]
<Holden> cupino, no, ancora te lo devo passare il comando, hai gedit aperto?
<cupino> si
<Holden> cupino, mv .mozilla .mozilla-bak
<cupino> da terminale?
<Holden> cupino, ovviamente segnati solo da mv in poi. no, non lanciarlo ora
<Holden> cupino, adesso dovrai chiudere firefox, dare quel comando in terminale, e poi lanciare firefox di nuovo dal terminale (con: firefox)
<ik8ozv> mibofra ti ho perso
<cupino> ok
<Holden> cupino, ok, fallo, e poi torna qui
<mibofra> ik8ozv, mi trovi sempre li :D .
<cupino> ok
<mibofra> su ##qualsiasicosacipassaperlamente :)
<ik8ozv> mibofra ho perso la stanza
<mibofra> ik8ozv, /j ##qualsiasicosacipassaperlamente
<mibofra> :)
<cupino> holden ho fatto tutto come mi hai detto
<cupino> ora?
<Holden> cupino, in un altro terminale lancia:   ls -la | grep -i mozilla
<Holden> e incolla qui
<cupino_> holden cosa dovevo lanciare dal terminale?
<Holden> cupino, in un altro terminale lancia:   ls -la | grep -i mozilla
<cupino_> ok
<cupino_> fatto ora pastebin?
<Holden> se sono 2/3 righe qui
<cupino_> drwx------  4 sara sara   4096 2013-01-28 19:28 .mozilla drwx------  5 sara sara   4096 2013-01-21 18:51 .mozilla-bak
<Holden> hmm, ok, forse allora i permessi sono corretti cupino_, adesso prova fb, o quello che non ti funzionava, e vedi se hai ancora problemi
<cupino_> holden non mi apre neanche la pagina
<jester-> Holden: non dovrebbero essere drwxrwxr-x
<jester-> cioè 755
<Holden> cupino_, in che senso? resta a caricare? da errore? cosa?
<cupino_> resta a caricare
<Holden> jester-, stavo provando qui da me, un attimo
<Holden> jester-, la crea: drwx------  4 holden holden   4096 2013-01-28 19:35 .mozilla/
<Holden> jester-, io ho quella vecchia, ed è drwxr-xr-x
<jester-> Holden: soitamente 755 sugnno
<jester-> cupino_: usi xchat?
<Holden> jester-, sarà che in ff 18 hanno cambiato
<cupino_> non so cosa sia
<Richii> ultimo kernel linux  stabile???
<Holden> jester-, effettivamente essendoci roba personale è più corretto come è ora
<Holden> Richii, kernel.org
<Holden> cupino_, ma tipo youtube te lo apre?
<cupino_> ora provo
<DD3my> massy, buonasera :)
<cupino_> si youtube si
<jester-> Holden: ma i suoi sono 400?
<Holden> cupino_, i video li vedi?
<cupino_> ora provo
<Holden> jester-, i suoi cosa?
<jester-> permessi della .mozilla
<cupino_> si holden me li fa vedere i video
<Holden> jester-, sono drwx------, a quanto pare corretti per un nuovo profilo
<Richii> nn vede i video in flash???
<Holden> cupino_, hmm, ma allora forse è un problema momentaneo di fb, oh, abbiamo cancellato tutta la cartella di firefox, adesso non può esserci nulla che non va
<Holden> cupino_, se ti funziona yt anche il flash è ok
<Richii> scusate chi di voi usa un portatile??
<Holden> cupino_, che ne so prova a caricare repubblica.it o il sito del tuo giornale preferito
<jester-> Richii: quasi tutti
<Richii> che mi dite sulla batteria??
<arburese> Ciao. Una volta scaricato ubuntu quali sono le procedure per installarlo?
<Richii> progressi?
<Holden> !chat | Richii
<ubot-it> Richii: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Holden> !installazione | arburese
<ubot-it> arburese: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> Richii: che dipende dai portatili. io ho un eeepc che tira 5 ore
<cupino_> holden mi apre anche gazzetta.it
<Holden> cupino_, beh, per me non è problema di browser a questo punto...
<jester-> cupino_: non freeza piu?
<cupino_> e solo di facebook allora?
<arburese> Grazie. Avendo già una precedente versione alla 12.4 nono funzionante si può installare?
<Holden> cupino_, se con gli altri siti funziona non vedo perchè non dovrebbe avere problemi solo con fb, penso sia una cosa momentanea o un problema loro
<jester-> arburese: certo che si
<Holden> arburese, si, puoi scegliere di cancellare tutto se non ti interessa quello che hai sul disco, o fare un backup prima che inizi l'installazione
<cupino_> tu dici?
<cupino_> facebook non me lo apre rimane in caricamento
<Holden> cupino_, un attimo, provo io
<arburese> Ok, ma avrò bisogno di rifare la partizione del disco?
<cupino_> ok
<jester-> arburese: se la partizione vecchia è sufficente no
<Holden> cupino_, con questo link? https://www.facebook.com
<Holden> arburese, al limite gli dici di cancellare l'intero disco e fa tutto lui
<cupino_> non apre
<arburese> non darà problemi comunque a windows giusto?
<Holden> cupino_, boh, prima di diventare matti io ti direi di riprovare in un secondo momento...
<Holden> cupino_, lo fa da molto?
<cupino_> ok va bene per ora ti ringrazio, lo fà da quando ho cominciato a rinominare la cartella .mozzila e tutto il resto
<Holden> cupino_, un attimo proviamo l'ultima cosa veloce
<cupino_> ok
<Holden> cupino_, in un terminale:  host www.facebook.com
<jester-> arburese: al aprtizionamento devi andare in manuale/altro, posizionarti sulla linux. modifica, usare come ext4, formattare, montare come /
<cupino_> fatto
<cupino_> pastebin?
<Holden> si
<Holden> cupino_, anche:   nslookup www.facebook.com
<cupino_> fatto pastebin il risultato?
<arburese> conoscete un  programma (per ubuntu) che faccia funzionare le applicazioni di windows?
<Holden> !paste | cupino_
<ubot-it> cupino_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Holden> arburese, wine, ma se non strettamente indispensabile è meglio trovare un equivalente che funziona su linux
<cupino_> holden http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583220/
<Holden> cupino_, hmm, io ottengo ip diversi... un attimo
<jester-> Holden: pure io
<Holden> jester-, tra l'altro a lui glielo risolve  62.101.93.101
<jester-> Server:		62.101.93.101
<jester-> Address:	62.101.93.101#53
<Holden> cupino_, con che provider sei?
<cupino_> cose un provider?
<Holden> cupino_, teletu, telecom italia, fastweb etc
<cupino_> a fastweb di un amico
<jester-> Holden: a me da
<jester-> Server:         127.0.1.1
<jester-> Address:        127.0.1.1#53
<Holden> cupino_, potrebbe essere un problema di fastweb, e dei loro dns, io non mi preoccuperei
<cupino_> ok
<jester-> aaah fartweb
<Holden> jester-, si, te lo risolve il router allora, che a sua volta interroga il dns che ha configurato
<cupino_> allora ma e possibile che tocchi solo facebook?
<jester-> una rete del menga
<Holden> cupino_, possibile si, se avete un modem/router provate a resettarlo
<Holden> cupino_, però a questo punto il problema non è nel tuo pc
<cupino_> ok puo centrare il ivp6 quel robo li
<Holden> a me da:
<Holden> star.c10r.facebook.com has address 66.220.158.27
<Holden> star.c10r.facebook.com has IPv6 address 2a03:2880:2040:1f01:face:b00c:0:8
<Holden> cupino_, però se rimane a caricare è perchè il server dall'altra parte non risponde
<cupino_> ok quindi non centra il computer
<cupino_> speriamo
<cupino_> riprovo più tardi sulla mia linea
<Holden> cupino_, no, anche perchè gli altri siti funzionano ok
<cupino_> si si
<Holden> cupino_, ok, buona fortuna
<cupino_> fungono
<cupino_> grazie di tutto
<Holden> cupino_, di niente
<cupino_> holden ora però ho visto che ci sono due cartelle .mozilla e .mozillabak
<cupino_> e normale?
<Holden> cupino_, se vuoi puoi eliminare .mozilla-bak
<cupino_> e ma in mozillabak c'è una cosa che nel altra non c'è
<cupino_> una cartella col nome eclipse
<Holden> cupino_, cioè?
<Holden> cupino_, abbiamo creato una cartella da zero per mozilla, quindi in .mozilla-bak non credo ci sia nulla di utile
<cupino_> no holden ti dico che sono diverse
<cupino_> imagebin?
<Holden> cupino_, che sono diverse ci credo, ma penso che non c'è nulla che ti serva li dentro... a meno che avevi segnalibri, ma mi hai detto di no prima
<cupino_> sono completamente diverse
<cupino_> quindi quale cancello?
<Holden> cupino_, lancia:   rm -r .mozilla-bak
<cupino_> ok
<Holden> se non dice nulla, ha fatto
<cupino_> cmq penso che il problema sta in questa cosa
<cupino_> magari facebook adotta qualche aggiornamento che ora non ho bo
<Holden> cupino_, mi pare strano, qui me lo apre senza nulla di particolare
<cupino_> lo fatto no mi da nulla
<Holden> cupino_, se avete un altro pc connesso sulla linea del tuo amico prova ad aprire fb da li
<cupino_> quel comando
<Holden> cupino_, a posto, l'ha cancellata
<cupino_> e non c'è ora
<cupino_> provo a riavviare il browser
<Holden> cupino_, ok
<cupino> holden ora mi apre la schermata del login facebook però non mi fà entrare lo stesso resta caricato
<Holden> cupino, ripeto, per me è qualche problema relativo a fastweb/la tua connessione, prova più tardi
<cupino> ok
<danlv> ciao a tutti
<danlv> a chi posso chiedere un informazione?
<mibofra> parla danlv
<danlv> grazie
<danlv> oggi ho installato la 12.10
<danlv> sul mio hp
<danlv> la scheda video e una ati radeon hd 3200
<danlv> ho un problema con la luminosità dello schermo la quale è al minimo e non c'è verso di regolarla. Ho pensato che fosse un problema legato al driver proprietario così l'ho installato
<Ik8ozv> mibofra mica si e' visto cristian?
<danlv> col risultato che appena accedo non posso visualizzare le icone , come se lo schermo fosse troppo ingrandito per capirci
<danlv> cosi l'ho disinstallato e mi sono rivolto a voi non trovando altra soluzione utile su google
<mibofra> Ik8ozv, no . Se ne parlerà domani :) .
<danlv> qualche consiglio?
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> per una connessione da un modem adsl...
<sacarde> una volta caricato il driver: cxacru
<sacarde> cosa devo configurare per avviare il ppp ?
<sacarde> wvdial?
<sacarde> una volta caricato il driver: cxacru
<sacarde> cosa devo configurare per avviare il ppp ?
<|gonzo|> domanda: perché spesso quando ripristino una finestra minimizzata questa ricompare in posizioni ad cazzum in giro per lo schermo? ad esempio con i bordi fuori monitor.
<Silvered> heyy
<Silvered> come posso spostare la barra laterale?
<mapreri> Silvered: non puoi, quella è lì e non la sposti. Esistono dei fork di di unity che te lo permettono, ma non te li consiglio più di tanto
<|gonzo|> be, almeno non sono l'unico: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/988436
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 988436 in compiz "Wrong placement when restoring minimized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ik8ozv> mibofra ci sei?
<mibofra> si
<simo_> come si sposta la barra laterale?
<mibofra> simo_ di unity ?
<ik8ozv> ascolta ho scaricato dal sito della nvidia il driver maìquando vado per installarlo mi esce una finestra con errore
<serush> ciao
<serush> come va
<mibofra> ik8ozv, eh, ti conviene stare con i closed nei repo .
<ik8ozv> se mi dai il link ti posto lo screenshot
<mibofra> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ik8ozv> on i closed hai detto che non va
<mibofra> i closed che ti avevo fatto installare prima :D , anche se non sai cosa ancora non hai provato ? l'nvidia setting .
<mibofra> il tool di configurazione grafico per i driver closed .
<serush> ubunto è un disastro....
<serush> non mi funziona un cazzo
<ik8ozv> mibofra ecco il link http://imagebin.org/244568
<mibofra> ik8ozv, devi installare i driver da tty , disattivando prima xorg .
<ik8ozv> mibofra dimmi come si fa
<mibofra> è un deb il driver ?
<ik8ozv> e .run
<mibofra> ik8ozv, lo installi da terminale no ?
<badkid> ciao a tutti ho una domanda: "vorrei passare a ubuntu da windows 7, non ho a disposizione un hd esterno è possibile importare i documenti durante la migrazione?"
<xiaoy> badkid, si
<ik8ozv> mibofra si chiama NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.32.run
<badkid> xiaoy: come? sto scaricando in questo momento l'iso
<ik8ozv> mibofra si DA TWMINAL
<mibofra> ik8ozv, dai ctrl + atl+ f2
<ik8ozv> Terminal
<mibofra> dai sudo service lighdm stop
<ik8ozv> mibofra poi
<mibofra> e dai ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.32.run
<xiaoy> badkid, da installazione ti chiese se vuoi importare le impostzioni (tra cui dovrebbe esserci la scelta di includere i documenti) da windows
<xiaoy> *chiese = chiede
<ik8ozv> mibofra poi
<xiaoy> cmq puoi benissimo copiarli dalla partizione di win, una volta installato tutto
<mibofra> ik8ozv, fagli installare i driver e dai sudo service lightdm restart . P.S. dai anche sudo apt-get install nvidia-setting , così puoi usare questo tool grafico per settare tutto ciò che vuoi, forzare anche la risoluzione ecc ...
<badkid> xiaoy: grazie mille per documenti intendi anche video e foto vero?
<ik8ozv> mibofra facendo ctrl+alt+f2 non succede nulla
<badkid> xiaoy: e che non volevo una partizione windows, odio windows ero obbligato ad utilizzarlo per i programmi adobe, ma domani mi arriva il pc nuovo e questo portatile lo userò solo per smanettare e navigare
<ik8ozv> mibofra facendo ctrl+alt+f2 non succede nulla
<badkid> potrei aspettare domani e importare i documenti nell'altro.... ma non resisto un altra ora con windows O_O è lentissimo
<xiaoy> badkid, allora copiateli su una pennetta
<xiaoy> se hai intenzione di sovrascrivere windows, non ti importa un bel niente
<badkid> ok dai è piu sicuro in effetti
<mibofra> ctrl + alt + f2 da tastiera .
<badkid> eheh grazie mille per le info, sei stato gentilissimo !
<xiaoy> badkid, :)
<simo_> vorrei sapere se sul mio notebook da 2 gb va bene ubuntu ( attualmente ho win 8 )
<badkid> da 2 gb di ram o di hd? O.o
<badkid> comunque se gira windows, ubuntu gira da dio :D
<simo_> Di ram e 200 gb di hd
<badkid> per me gira senza problemi, se non te ne frega dell'interfaccia grafica piu bellina però puoi metterci xubuntu o lubuntu
<badkid> cosi ti gira piu veloce
<simo_> un'altra cosa io tramite usb ho installato ubuntu affiancandolo a win 8 però il boot di quest ultimo è troppo veloce e nn mi fa scegliere e ubuntu nn me lo fà reinstallare :( Cm dv fare??
<simo_> ??
<simo_> un'altra cosa io tramite usb ho installato ubuntu affiancandolo a win 8 però il boot di quest ultimo è troppo veloce e nn mi fa scegliere e ubuntu nn me lo fà reinstallare :( Cm dv fare??
<ik8ozv> Mifobra mi ripeti il comando da dare
<ik8ozv> Mibofra mi ripeti il comando
<mibofra> sudo service lightdm start ?
<ik8ozv> mibofra no dopp
<mibofra> questo era l'ultimo .
<mibofra> prima ?
<ik8ozv> Mibofra quando do il./nvidia........ Mi da - bash........
<mibofra> come l'avevi avviato ?
<ik8ozv> mibofra ./nvidia-linux-x86-310.32.run
<ik8ozv> Mibofra ok e partito  ma mi dice ERROR: nvidia- installer must be run as root
<mibofra> dagli prima sudo davanti
<mibofra> oppure dai sudo bash e poi il comando
<ik8ozv> Mibofra cosa debbo fare?
<mibofra> dai sudo bash
<mibofra> e poi il comando che hai dato per installare i driver .
<ik8ozv> mibofra: mi chiede se registrare il kernel che dico yes o no?
<mibofra> si
<ik8ozv> mibofra: ok sta andando
<ik8ozv> mibofra: ora mi chiede se far partire nvidia-xconfig utility per aggiornare automaticamente X comfiguration file. Dico di si?
<mibofra> si
<mibofra> simo_ | !grub
<mibofra> !grub | simo_
<ubot-it> simo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ik8ozv> mibofra:  finito ora faccio il restartt o debbo fare prima il sudo apt get install nvidia setting?
<mibofra> dai il comando prima .
<simo_> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<mibofra> prego :)
<ik8ozv> mibofra: mi dice Impossibile trovare il pacchetto nvidia-setting
<mibofra> prova con nvidia-settings
<ik8ozv> mibofra: lo stesso errore
<mibofra> ik8ozv, riavvia allora .
<mibofra> ci pensiamo dopo a questo .
<ik8ozv> mibofra: denbo dare il lightdm restart
<mibofra> si
<ik8ozv> mibofra:  non riparte il serveri da errore ora probo a resettare il pc
<mibofra> ok
<ik8ozv> mibofra:  niente mi da sia il lightdm che il failsafe-x terminated with status 1 e non parte
<mibofra> ik8ozv, saranno i driver ...
<ik8ozv> mibofra: forse non dovevo installate il kernel
<mibofra> no, non è il kernel .
<mibofra> rifai la chiavetta :D .
<ik8ozv> mibofra: ora che si fa? Mi ritocca create la chiavetta o si puo raggirare
<mibofra> crea la chiavetta :D .
<mario__> Salve
<ik8ozv> Okd
<mario__> avrei un problema con ubuntu 12.10, penso che non riconosce bene il processore i3 .... ho una partizione con windows 7 e ubuntu.... windows 7 va una scheggia mentre ubuntu va lento... impiega 2 - 3 secondi e poi apre i programmi.... va come un pentium 4....
<mario__> una cosa strana.... quando vado nelle informazioni di sistema: Intel® Core™ i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz × 4
<mario__> i3 è un dual core ... no quad
<mario__> con lshw mi dice che il processore è un 800 mhz
<mario__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1583794/
<ceresino73> salve il bluetooth integrato del mio notebook non riesce a connettersi con altri dispositivi bluetooth ubuntu 12.10
<whoam> Ciao a tutti. Non so, solo a me non apre la pagina del sito di facebook? Carica per ore e stop. Né firefox né chrome.
<Fetentone> notte ragazzi
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-29
<loris> :)
<loris> buona sera a tutti ..
<loris> e' possibile avere aiuto per problemi in questa chat?
<MENSODA> ciao a tutti sono nuovo in ambiente linux, ho appena installato ubuntu 12.10 su PC dove l'intenzione era quella di avere dualboot con windows, ho i due sistemi operativi installati, ma GRUB non riesce a gestire il boot che in automatico mi avvia windows, è possibile che ho GRUB in blacklist o cosa?
<MENSODA> in questo momento mi trovo in UBUNTU da CD live, potrei svolgere da terminale qualche comando? grazie anticipatamente
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> giorno
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> eseguendo lo script [er la stampante Canon LBP ....
<sacarde> ho l'errore: dpkg: problemi con le dipendenze impediscono la configurazione di cndrvcups-common:
<sacarde> cndrvcups-common dipende da gs-esp; Il pacchetto gs-esp non è installato.
<sacarde> ma gs-esp dov lo trovo?
<sacarde> in ubuntu12.10
<glpiana> sanova, che versione dei driver canon stai installando?
<sacarde> http://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/
<glpiana> sacarde,  che versione dei driver canon stai installando?
<glpiana> la 2.30 o la 2.40?
<glpiana> sacarde, http://askubuntu.com/questions/245765/how-to-install-cndrvcups-common-v-2-3-in-quantal
<sacarde> glpiana, weeee sembra fatto per me
<sacarde> graz
<sacarde> quindi devo installare la 2.40 ?
<glpiana> sacarde, da quel che leggo sì
<PreppyRock> buongiorno. mi ritrovo durante un update il seguente errore: Impossibile recuperare gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages su internet ho provato le varie soluzioni postate sul forum ubuntu, ma non ho avuto successo, il problema persiste
<PreppyRock> qualche indicazione?
<glpiana> PreppyRock, devi cambiare server dei repository, sai come fare?
<PreppyRock> ciao glpiana credo avere quelli standard ti posto su pastebin?
<glpiana> PreppyRock, non è necessario. non sto parlando però dei repo main universe multiverse etc etc, parlo proprio del server (nel tuo caso it.archive.ubuntu.com)
<glpiana> PreppyRock, dovresti cambiarlo e selezionare tra quelli italiani garr o fastbuull
<PreppyRock> ok glpiana puoi darmi delle indicazioni su come fare?
<glpiana> se hai ubuntu nel temrinale scrivi: gksu software-properties-gtk
<glpiana> PreppyRock, se hai xubuntu, stessa cosa
<PreppyRock> glpiana, server in italia
<glpiana> PreppyRock, clicca, si apre il menu a tendina, scegli altro e poi seleziona uno di quelli che ti ho detto
<PreppyRock> glpiana, fra quelli italiani nessuno che hai postato è presente
<sacarde> anche se da errori il servizio e la stampante vengono avviti/creati
<sacarde> ecco il log: http://digilander.libero.it/sacarde/np/script-canon.txt
<PreppyRock> glpiana, ops trovato, am nel frattempo gli ho fatto fare la scelta a lui
<glpiana> PreppyRock, oki, quando temrina, chiudi e poi dai nel temrinale: sudo apt-get update
<PreppyRock> ok glpiana
<glpiana> sacarde, e la stampante funziona?
<sacarde> non cel'ho io la stampante.... riporto un errore di un'altro
<glpiana> O.o
<OverMe> defuq
<PreppyRock> glpiana, ci vuole sempre il consiglio del PIU (glpiana). ha funzionato. mi ha scaricato adesso dovrò fare l'upgrade. grazie amico, come sempre
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<kernel_panik> ciao ragazzi! mi servirebbe l' ultima versione di ubutnu server x86  ma a 64 bit... dove la trovi?
<kernel_panik> *trovo
<glpiana> !release | kernel_panik
<ubot-it> kernel_panik: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<kernel_panik> si ma  ubuntu-12.10-server-i386.iso      e' a 64 bit ?
<glpiana> no
<kernel_panik> sulla pagine della release trovo solo 64 bit per amd
<glpiana> kernel_panik, non sono "per amd", sono per processori a 64 bit
<jester-> kernel_panik: è 64 bit e basta
<kernel_panik> ah ok grazie! pensavo che  ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso  fosse solo per processori AMD
<ik8ozv> ciao Jester
<ik8ozv> jester mi dici dove trovo il file xorg.conf???
<sonne> su /etc/X11 se c'e'
<sonne> se non c'e' no
<ik8ozv> sonne non c'e'
<sonne> allora non c'e'
<ik8ozv> sonne ho installato un driver per la scheda grafica e volevo modificarlo
<sonne> che scheda?
<sonne> se e' nvidia usa nvidia-xconfig o qualcosa del genere
<sonne> se e' ati usa aticonfig o qualcosa del genere
<sonne> ma soprattutto: dovrebbe fare da se' quando li installi normalmente, come li hai installati se non l'ha fatto?
<ik8ozv> sonne e' un ASUS NVIDIA Phsyx GeForce 210 Silent
<ik8ozv> Sonne non riesco a farla andare a 1280*1024
<TaLaDo> ik8ozv, ancora?
<TaLaDo> ik8ozv, se non hai il monitor compatibile non va
<ik8ozv> Talado Ancora ma se non mi aiutate
<TaLaDo> ik8ozv, e che dobbiamo fare? comprarti un monitor? :)
<ik8ozv> Talado Se vi dafastidio ditemelo che vado via con tanto di scuse
<TaLaDo> ma no
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: non c'è xorg.conf, lo genera al volo
<TaLaDo> ik8ozv, forse non hai capito che è il monitor non la scheda che non va bene
<remix_tj> devi usare i tool del tuo driver
<remix_tj> se hai i driver proprietari
<ik8ozv> ma se non ho i drivers per ubuntu
<ik8ozv> li ho scaricati ddal sito
<ik8ozv> Talado scusa ma se fosse il monitor in Display dovrei sempre vedere le varie configurazioni?
<TaLaDo> ik8ozv, la scheda supporta le varie risoluzioni ma il monitor no
<ik8ozv> remix in ETC\X11 non lo vedo
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: ok
<remix_tj> dai questo comando
<remix_tj> xrandr -q
<TaLaDo> ik8ozv, ti è stato detto anche ieri ma forse non lo vuoi capire
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: fai xrandr -q e di dice che risoluzioni supporta il monitor.
<remix_tj> *ti dice
<ik8ozv> remix dove te lo posto
<ik8ozv> talado ma io ho fatto una domanda semplice siete voi che mi richiedete il perche'
<TaLaDo> ik8ozv, ok
<ik8ozv> remix scusa se per caso mi dice 1024*768 vuol dire che piu' di questo non posso andare anche con altri S.O.??
<ik8ozv> remix il manuale dice massimo 1200*1200 e con un altro computer con una scheda ati radeon riuscimmo a portarla alla risoluzione piu' alta allora non e' il monitor no?
<remix_tj> !paste | ik8ozv metti qua l'output di xrandr -q
<ubot-it> ik8ozv metti qua l'output di xrandr -q: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ik8ozv> remix http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585722/
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: quelle sono le risoluzioni supportate dal tuo monitor
<remix_tj> evidentemente 1280x1024 non c'è
<TaLaDo> eh
<ik8ozv> remix scusate e perche' con l'altro PC con lo stesso monior e grazie ad una linea aggiunta al xorg.conf riuscimmo a salire a 1280*1024? eppure e' lo stesso mionitor
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: intanto mettere le mani su xorg.conf  è deprecato. Comunque che riga hai messo?
<ik8ozv> remix Modes "1280x1024" #Choose the resolution
<ik8ozv> remix e cosi' mi uscirono una sfilza di risoluzioni
<ik8ozv> remix volevo provare solo ce non c'e' il file e non so dove trovarlo
<remix_tj> Installing the proprietary driver might help!
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: che scheda video hai?
<ik8ozv> remix l'ho detto prima ASUS NVIDIA Phsyx GeForce 210 Silent
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: hai installato i driver proprietari nvidia?
<ik8ozv> remix ho scaricato ed installati quelli trovati su www.nvidia.com
<ik8ozv> remix si chiam il file NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.32.run
<ik8ozv> remix allora?
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: ma no, scarica quelli dal gestore dei driver proprietari di ubuntu
<ik8ozv> Talado vedi come finiscono le discussioni? Appese poi dici che rifaccio le stesse domande
<ik8ozv> remix da dove li scarico
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: c'è un programma che si chiama "driver  aggiuntivi"
<remix_tj> usi quello
<ik8ozv> remix se vado in system additional drivers non trova nulla
<remix_tj> ti propone di scaricare i driver per la tua scheda e fa tutto da solo
<ik8ozv> remix se vado in system additional drivers non trova nulla esce la finestra vuota se non mi credi ti faccio uno screenshot
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: vabbè allora ti installi quelli che hai scaricato
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.32.run && sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-310.32.run
<remix_tj> così ti parte l'installazione
<ik8ozv> remix e queli ho installato ma non vanno. il miomonitor ha queste caratteristiche Monitor SAMPO LCD 17", ris. 1280*1024, pixel pitch 0.264 mm, 16.7 M colori, I/F 15 pin, R.G.B.
<ik8ozv> remix volevo solo sapere dove trovare il file xorg.conf ma non lo trovo vorra' dire che debbo arrendermi
<jester-> ik8ozv: usa nvidia-settings per fartelo
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: la risposta è "il file non c'è più"
<remix_tj> anzi
<remix_tj> puoi farlo con X -config
<remix_tj> ma ti sconsiglio
<remix_tj> perchè dopo un pò ti scomparirà per via che gli aggiornamenti di X lo tolgono
<ik8ozv> remix mi da una finestra con errore
<ik8ozv> remix mi dice ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before                      installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING             THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver                   download page at www.nvidia.com.
<jester-> ik8ozv: non hai i nvidia in uso
<jester-> nvidia-settings-experimental-310  da repo è la stessa verisione del .run che di solito installare da .run è fatale
<ik8ozv> jester penso di si ieri sera lanciai il file che scaricai facendo prima ctrl+alt+f2 poi diedi sudo service lightdm stop ed infine ./NVIDIA.Linux-x86-310.32.run
<jester-> !info  nvidia-settings-experimental-310
<ubot-it> nvidia-settings-experimental-310 (source: nvidia-settings-experimental-310): Tool for configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 310.14-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1755 kB, installed size 3745 kB
<ik8ozv> jester e cosi' lo installo' ma non va al di sopra di 1024*768
<jester-> ik8ozv: ma non lo usa
<ik8ozv> jester come si fa a saperlo?
<jester-> ik8ozv: lsmod | grep nouveau
<jester-> ik8ozv: ieri dicevi de vedere gli experimental in driver aggiuntivi
<ik8ozv> jester mi da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585774/
<jester-> ik8ozv: usa i nuveau ma hai anche una intel oltre a nvidia ?
<jester-> ik8ozv: fa vedere lspci | grep -i vga
<ik8ozv> jester dice 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<jester-> ik8ozv: ma lo hai installato il .run
<jester-> ?
<ik8ozv> jester si come ho detto sopra lo installai ieri perche se lo lancia da terminal mi da l'errore
<jester-> ik8ozv: sudo modprobe nvidia  lo carica?
<ik8ozv> jesterse do sudo modprobe nvidia da terminal non succede nulla
<jester-> ik8ozv: quindi lo carica
<jester-> ik8ozv: lsmod | grep nvidia
<ik8ozv> jester mi da    nvidia               8530515  38
<jester-> ik8ozv: facciamo una prova
<ik8ozv> jester dimmi sono tutto orecchio+
<jester-> ik8ozv: va in tty, sudo service lightdm stop
<jester-> sudo rmmod nouveau
<jester-> sudo modprobe nvidia
<jester-> sudo service lightdm start
<ik8ozv> jester basta cosi'?
<jester-> si
<ik8ozv> jester li debbo seganre altrimenti come fare per passare qui?
<jester-> ik8ozv: segna
<jester-> ik8ozv: o in alterantiva
<jester-> ik8ozv: rebbot
<ik8ozv> jester ok
<jester-> ik8ozv: al menu pigi e
<jester-> cerchi la riga con quiet splash e aggiungi nomodeset e pigi F10 per partire
<jester-> ik8ozv: se funa, non essendo definitivo, tarocchiamo grub.conf
<ik8ozv> jester fatto ma non e' successo nulla
<jester-> ik8ozv: fatto cosa
<jester-> 1 o 2
<ik8ozv> jester 1 i 2 comandi in tty
<jester-> ik8ozv: fa vedere lsmod
<ik8ozv> jester http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585810/
<jester-> ik8ozv: nvidia è in uso lancoa nvidia-settings
<jester-> lancia*
<ik8ozv> ok e' uscito la finestra di nvidia
<ik8ozv> jester ok e' uscito la finestra di nvidia
<jester-> ik8ozv: fa vedere lspci
<ik8ozv> jester ora in terminal non c'e' piu' il prompt
<jester-> aprine un altro
<jester-> senza chiudere il primo o ti si chiude nvidia
<ik8ozv> jester OK ecco il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585818/
<jester-> ik8ozv: nel setting che risoluzioni ci sono
<ik8ozv> jester da dove vedere in display?
<jester-> ik8ozv: fa anche vedere gpkg -l | grep nividia
<jester-> ik8ozv: li nella finstra del setting i sono le risoluzioni suopportate
<ik8ozv> jester mi dice comand gpkg not found
<jester-> ik8ozv:  dpkg -l | grep nividia
<ik8ozv> jester non mi ha dato nulla
<remix_tj> ik8ozv: ik8ozv:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> ik8ozv:  dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> c'era un i di troppo
<Guest96258> ciao a tutti. non riesco a capire chetipo di ram è montato sul pc. Utilizzo xubuntu ma con lshw non mi dice la frequenza della ram..
<ik8ozv> jester non me ne ero accorto  avevo fato il copy and paste.Il risultato e': ii  nvidia-common                          1:0.2.44                                Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<ange2112> consiglio,in skype immagine rovesciata come farla visualizzare correttamente?
<jester-> ik8ozv: ok il ettins te la cambiare la risoluzione?
<ik8ozv> Jester non so dove vedere per il cambio
<jester-> ik8ozv: prima voce a sinistra
<jester-> e poi nel pannello a destra
<ik8ozv> jester si ma massimo arriva a 1360*768
<x1210> Guest96258:  ciao, apri un terminale e digita:  cat /proc/meminfo
<ik8ozv> jester se clicco su advanced posso mettere dei valori in manuale
<jester-> ik8ozv: in monitor
<ik8ozv> jester ViewPortin  ViewPortout e Panning
<jester-> possibile che non ci siano risoluzioni da settare
<jester-> ik8ozv: non è la risoluzione del video
<Guest96258> x1210, niente fa fare. non indica che tipo di ram uso
<jester-> ik8ozv: fai uno screenshot e postalo su image bin
<jester-> ik8ozv: fai uno screenshot e postalo su image bin1imagebin
<ik8ozv> jester in X SERVER DISPLAY CONFIGURATION
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Guest96258> x1210, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585839/
<jester-> Guest96258: è per il superenalotto?
<Guest96258> jester-, mi sa....
<jester-> Guest96258: devi prendere ram aggiuntiva?
<Guest96258> jester-, volevo vedere che tipo di ram monta sto pc. uso xubuntu. ma non riesco a capire che ram ho (ddr ddr2 ddr3... che frequenza...
<Guest96258> si jester-
<x1210> Guest96258:  puoi anche dare il comando dmidecode
<jester-> Guest96258: apri il pc e leggi la ram
<Guest96258> jester-,  -_-
<ik8ozv> jester http://imagebin.org/244658
<jester-> Guest96258: o meglio ne togli un banco e vai in negozio
<x1210> Guest96258:  comando:    dmidecode
<jester-> ik8ozv: clicca resolution
<Guest96258> jester-, si lo so, ma ogni volta che sono su un pc con linux non posso mica aprirli tutti....
<jester-> ik8ozv: sulle 2 freccette in finaco ad auto
<jester-> Guest96258: come no, cosi prendono aria e togli la polvere
<Guest96258> jester-, (sconforto)
<jester-> e fai un lavoro fatto come si deve
<x1210> Guest96258: cosa ti restituisce il comando:    dmidecode
<Guest96258> x1210, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585852/
<jester-> ik8ozv: devi anche settare video singolo
<Guest96258> mi dice quanta ram ho ma NON che tipo di ram monta.
<ik8ozv> jester  si ma massimo c'e' 1360x768
<jester-> ik8ozv: quelle passa il driver
<jester-> ik8ozv: e le determina interrogando il monitor
<ik8ozv> jester  cioe' non posso fare nulla
<Guest96258> x1210, niente da fare. Non vedo nulla ne da i-nex ne da hard info niente di niente.
<jester-> ik8ozv: oltre alle proposte no
<jester-> ik8ozv: controlla anche in configurazine video
<ik8ozv> jester ma a forzare xorg?
<x1210> Guest96258: installa CPU-Z    http://ubuntudiscovery.blogspot.it/2010/06/cpu-g-equivalente-di-cpu-z-in-italiano.html
<CarlitosWay> Buongiorno, ho un problema con una scheda wireless
<jester-> !dettagli | CarlitosWay
<ubot-it> CarlitosWay: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<jester-> ik8ozv: se i video non supporta altro che forzi
<jester-> ik8ozv: se vui continuare a usare il nvidia serve un workaround o al reboot ti carica ancora il francese
<Guest96258> x1210, no. cpu-g ha un problema ad un pacchetto di installazione. non l'hanno ancora risolto e non è installabile almeno con la pacchettizzazione attuale.
<ik8ozv> jester scusa ma dietro alla sched ho due prese una e' una vga normale e l'altra una un po piu' grossa
<ik8ozv> jester ora il monitor e' nella presa grossa
<jester-> ik8ozv: una è analogica una digitale
<CarlitosWay> Ho installato lubuntu 12.10 su un Acer travelmate 2350, non riconosce la scheda wifi, ho provato ad installare ndiswrapper per installare driver scaricati dal sito del produttore
<jester-> non fa differensa per la risoluzione, digitale è un po piu veloce
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, in u8n terminale scrivi: lspci  e incolla quello che esce su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | CarlitosWay
<ubot-it> CarlitosWay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> CarlitosWay: fa vedere lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> !paste | CarlitosWay
<ik8ozv> Jester Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ci sono riuscitoooooooooooooooooooooo
<jester-> ik8ozv: eccome
<CarlitosWay> ok
<ik8ozv> jester mofificando i valori come ti dicevo.
<ik8ozv> jester ora bisogna vedere se resettando funge
<jester-> ik8ozv: al pannig?
<jester-> ik8ozv: devi fargli fare xorg.conf e taroccare un file
<ik8ozv> jester e come?
<CarlitosWay> mi ricollego tra 10 min con lo stesso nick!!!
<jester-> ik8ozv: leggi in basso alla finestra del settings
<ik8ozv> Jester solo che vedo la pagina internet ingrandita come volevo io ma le icone a destra non coprono tutto il monitor come purre la barra superiore
<jester-> ik8ozv: il pannig riguara l puntarore del mouse
<jester-> ik8ozv: sei duro eh?
<ik8ozv> jester in che senso?
<ik8ozv> jester se lancio nvidia settings il programma non parte piu'
<jester-> ik8ozv: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub.conf
<ik8ozv> jester si e' aperto una finestra vuota
<jester-> ik8ozv: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<jester-> ik8ozv: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  diventa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset quiet splash"
<x1210> Guest96258:     http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-check-ram-memory-speed-specification-within-linux-machine/
<jester-> ik8ozv: fatto?
<ik8ozv> jester scusa che debbo fare si e' aperto il file inquestione
<jester-> ik8ozv: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  diventa GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset quiet splash"
<ik8ozv> jester sostituire la riga giusto?
<jester-> aggiungi nomeset come indicato e salva
<jester-> nomodeset
<ik8ozv> jester l'ho sostituito e salvato ora?
<jester-> ik8ozv: sudo update-grub
<jester-> ik8ozv: riavvia
<ik8ozv> Jester ok e che Dio ci aiuti. A dopo
<ik8ozv> jester scusa quando riavvio io facci F& e metto la X su NOMODESET. Va bene cosi' o non si deve fare?
<ik8ozv> *F6
<jester-> ik8ozv: riavvii e basta
<CarlitosWay> Mi sono ricollegato con il portatile
<CarlitosWay> quale scansione devo postare?
<CarlitosWay> ipconfig ???
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, lspci
<CarlitosWay> ok
<glpiana> !paste | CarlitosWay
<ubot-it> CarlitosWay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CarlitosWay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585920/
<ik8ozv> jester rieccomi
<jester-> ik8ozv: lsmod | grep nvidia
<ik8ozv> jester
<ik8ozv>  jester  nvidia               8530515  38
<jester-> ik8ozv:  il nvidia è a posto
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, ndiswrapper -l
<x1210> Carlitosway:  ma il device wireless è usb o integrato ?
<glpiana> x1210, è integrato, come si vede da lspci
<ik8ozv>  jester  si ma sembra che si sia resettato come prima
<CarlitosWay> w29n51 : driver installed       integrato      intel 802.11 b/g
<x1210> glpiana:  ok
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, e come si chiamava il driver che hai dato in pasto a ndiswrapper?
<CarlitosWay> WLAN_INTEL_9.0.0.60_XPx86
<CarlitosWay> durante l'installazione mi è apparso il mes. ndiswapper not found
<ik8ozv>  jester  si ma sembra che si sia resettato come prima
<x1210> Carlitosway:  con:    lspci -n    si puo anche individuare l'ID del produttore
<jester-> ik8ozv: e come vuoi che sia
<CarlitosWay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585941/
<jester-> ik8ozv: ti ha messo la ottimale 1024x768 le altre te le porpone in impostazioni vidie che sono le stesse che propone nvidia-settings
<ik8ozv>  jester per cui non possiamo frci nulla?
<jester-> ik8ozv: mi pare evidente e per cortesia chiudiamo l'argomento
<ik8ozv> jester ok grazie per i tuoi aiuti e consigli
<nicotano> salve
<x1210> Carlitosway:  in effetti come suggerito da glpiana, ti tocca usare ndiswrapper,  mannaia i produttori !
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, e perchè hai preso quel driver?
<CarlitosWay> li ho presi dal produttore
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867406 guarda l'ultimo post, elenca i driver che ti servono
<CarlitosWay> è possibile sapere se niswapper è installato correttamente
<CarlitosWay> perchè il messaggio uscito diceva ndiswappwer not found
<jester-> CarlitosWay: hai messo il driver sbagliato
<jester-> CarlitosWay: ndiswrapper -l
<jester-> che fa
<CarlitosWay> per cancellarlo???
<jester-> fa vedere la risposta
<CarlitosWay> w29n51 : driver installed
<CarlitosWay> ho trovato i file citati nel post nella cartella documenti
<jester-> CarlitosWay: sudo ndiswrapper -r w29n51
<jester-> caqsegui il link che ti ha dato glpiana per piare e installare quelli giuti
<CarlitosWay> ok cancellati
<CarlitosWay> reinstallo
<jester-> CarlitosWay: eh ma quelli giusti e occhio a installare 32 o 64 bit a seconda del tuo sistema
<CarlitosWay> ok
<jester-> questi neti2220
<CarlitosWay> Il modulo non può essere caricato. L'errore è stato:  FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.  Il modulo ndiswrapper è installato?
<CarlitosWay> mi era apparso anche l'altra volta
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, dpkg -l | grep ndiswrapper
<CarlitosWay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585976/
<jester-> CarlitosWay: e si installa con sudo ndsiwrapper -i sticass.inf
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-dkms ndiswrapper-source
<CarlitosWay> dopo riavvio???
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, no
<CarlitosWay> mi scollego dal cavo Ethernet e ricerco reti wifi
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, devi ricaricare il modulo ndiswrapper
<CarlitosWay> finito
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, sudo iwlist scan
<CarlitosWay> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.  eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Guest27833> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con curl in php su lampp ubuntu, è enabled ma quando eseguo gli script in php su localhost va in loop, perchè?
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, ndiswrapper -l
<CarlitosWay> neti2220 : driver installed         device (17FE:2220) present
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<enzo_boomerang> salve ragazzi, ho un problema con curl in php su lampp ubuntu, è enabled ma quando eseguo gli script in php su localhost va in loop, perchè?
<glpiana> !repeat | enzo_boomerang
<ubot-it> enzo_boomerang: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<CarlitosWay> non mi funziona il comando lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, non funziona? cioè? da errore?
<CarlitosWay> sorry arriva past
<CarlitosWay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585989/
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, e che c'entra questo? ti ho chiesto: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<enzo_boomerang> scusate ma mi è saltata la connessione
<CarlitosWay> non fa nessuna azione!!!
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<CarlitosWay> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, ma sto comando lo hai dato? sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-dkms ndiswrapper-source
<CarlitosWay> si
<glpiana> scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ndiswrapper-dkms ndiswrapper-source
<CarlitosWay> versione più recente
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, e poi tutto su pastebin
<CarlitosWay> ok
<CarlitosWay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1585998/
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, uname -a
<CarlitosWay> Linux valentina-TravelMate-2350 3.5.0-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 21:41:11 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, locate ndiswrapper | grep modules
<CarlitosWay> ancora nessuna azione
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, sudo depmod -a
<CarlitosWay> al primo tentativo mi ha richiesto la psw
<CarlitosWay> al secondo nessun azione
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<CarlitosWay> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Mumiah> help: la web cam su cheese è ok , mentre con skype in videochiamata mi visulizza a testa in giù... *_* ???
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, prova a riavviare e torna qui
<CarlitosWay> ok
<jester-> Mumiah: da terminale LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Mumiah> già fatto jest, non funge .(
<Mumiah> ritento...
<HoldenC> jester-, hmm, credo ci fosse il ppa per la nuova libv4l... ogni volta che esce un portatile con la webcam montata al contrario bisogna aggiungerlo alla lista
<jester-> HoldenC: ricordavo ma non trovo l'appunto
<Mumiah> si apre skype ma il problema rimane
<HoldenC> jester-, vediamo se lo trovo io. Mumiah intanto dicci che portatile e', e di che epoca, e che versione di ubuntu usi
<jester-> HoldenC:  ppa:libv4l/ppa ?
<HoldenC> jester-, https://launchpad.net/~libv4l/+archive/ppa dovrebbe essere quello si
<Mumiah>  K50AF , ubuntu 12.10 la web cam è integrata. skype l'ho scaricato dal software center..
<Mumiah> ASUS....
<jester-> Mumiah: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libv4l/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<HoldenC> Mumiah, no, un attimo
<Mumiah> ??
<HoldenC> jester-, mi sa che quel repo e' vecchio, non ha supporto per 12.10
<HoldenC> Mumiah, ti passo un comando, intanto chiudi skype
<CarlitosWay> Eccomi
<Mumiah> ok..
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, scrivi: lsmod   e metti su pastebin
<HoldenC> Mumiah, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:libv4l/stable
<HoldenC> Mumiah, anzi no
<HoldenC> proviamo prima un'altra cosa
<HoldenC> Mumiah, lancia  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<Mumiah> aspetta devo mostrarti ciò che avevo fatto seguendo una guida , come si posta l'immagine?
<HoldenC> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<CarlitosWay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1586037/
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<CarlitosWay> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
<glpiana> cheppalle, spe
<Mumiah> http://imagebin.org/244666
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, sudo apt-get install --reinstall  ndiswrapper-dkms
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, metti su pastebin
<Mumiah> con il tuo comando funge!! gra Holden!! posso capire che operazione hai fatto?
<HoldenC> Mumiah, e' spiegato qui http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Libv4l_Upside_Down_Webcams, in pratica il tuo portatile e' gia' nella lista di quelli che hanno la webcam al contrario, bisogna solo precaricare una lib prima di lanciare skype
<Mumiah> ok, vado ad info grz ancora :))
<HoldenC> Mumiah, un attimo
<Mumiah> ci sono
<CarlitosWay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1586058/
<HoldenC> Mumiah, se non modifichi il lanciatore, ogni volta che usi skype sara' sempre al contrario la webcam
<HoldenC> quindi le alternative sono: o modifichi il lanciatore, o ne fai uno personalizzato, o lanci sempre quel comando da terminale Mumiah
<Mumiah> lo mando sempre da terminale con il comando che mi hai dato , oppure?
<HoldenC> Mumiah, in quella guida le ultime 2 righe spiegano come modificare il lanciatore
<Mumiah> ok allora ci provo ma ..prima devo cancellare quello .sh ? quello dell'immagine...
<HoldenC> Mumiah, quel .sh dove l'avevi messo?
<Mumiah> è in home
<HoldenC> Mumiah, quindi tu facevi doppio click su quello script, no?
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, cat /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/make.log
<Mumiah> si precisamente...
<Mumiah> però lo apre anche cliccando sull'icona nel lanciatore...
<CarlitosWay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1586080/
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, cat /var/lib/dkms/ndiswrapper/1.57/build/make.log
<HoldenC> Mumiah, di aprire lo apre, ma la webcam e' al contrario, no?
<Mumiah> ok...
<CarlitosWay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1586085/
<Mumiah> si , al contrario....
<HoldenC> Mumiah, ok, allora puoi continuare a usare lo script sulla scrivania o modificare il lanciatore come spiegato nella guida, a te la scelta
<Mumiah> come modificare il lanciatore e cancellare lo script .sh? così mi rimane da cliccare sl l'icona..
<glpiana> CarlitosWay, la versione dei repo è buggata: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/1023645 segui qui per la soluzione
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1023645 in ndiswrapper "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.57-1ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’]" [High,Confirmed]
<Mumiah> ok gurdo la guida, a presto... :)
<HoldenC> Mumiah, ciao
<Mumiah> Ciao Holden *_
<CarlitosWay> in teoria la versione 1.58rc1 che ho scaricato non corregge il bug
<radigonda> ciao a tutti
<radigonda> a chi posso rivolgere una domanda?
<HoldenC> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<radigonda>  ho un hard disk multimediale che può connettersi alla mia rete domestica, però pur vedendo il mio pc ubuntu non riesce a colleggarsi
<Mumiah> chi può darmi una mano?avevo risolto con l'immagine rovesciata su skype, ora però si è oscurata , cm è possibile??
<HoldenC> Mumiah, uh?
<Mumiah> si e ora è oscurata anche su cheese, prima era ok su cheese e rovesciata su skype....
<ErVito> è morta la web xD
<radigonda> MI AIUTATE?
<Mumiah> si accende la spia ma non si vede nulla...
<HoldenC> Mumiah, riavvia
<Mumiah> ok ci provo...
<Mumiah> riavvio skype o il sistema?
<radigonda> se voglio accedere al mio pc tramite la rete mi chiede id e password. Se metto quella da me impostata non mi da accesso.
<Mumiah> holden riavvato ma il problema persiste :/
<Mumiah> ???
<HoldenC> Mumiah, non so, hai fatto qualche altra cosa?
<Mumiah> l'ho solo spento e poi riacceso. la cosa strana è che la web cam non và neanche su cheese, dovrei cercare un driver oppura c'è un comando da terminale per visualizare lo stato della webcam?
<HoldenC> Mumiah, metti su pastebin:  lspci; lsusb; lsmod
<HoldenC> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mumiah> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1586360/
<Mumiah> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1586365/
<Mumiah> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1586369/
<HoldenC> Mumiah, era un comando unico, potevi fare tutto in un paste, ma vabbe'
<HoldenC> Mumiah, apri un terminale
<Mumiah> ok , dimmi...
<HoldenC> Mumiah, sudo modprobe -vr uvcvideo
<Mumiah> posto?
<HoldenC> Mumiah, no
<HoldenC> Mumiah, ora:  sudo modprobe -v uvcvideo
<Mumiah> ok...
<HoldenC> Mumiah, prova cheese ora
<Mumiah> niente ,si accende il led della webc ma non si vede nula :/
<HoldenC> Mumiah, boh e' strano... metti su pastebin:  dmesg
<Mumiah> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1586407/
<HoldenC> Mumiah, si, in effetti hai degli errori... ma hai installato/aggiornato qualcosa?
<Mumiah> l'ultima cosa che ho installato è audacity, aggiornamenti solo quelli del gestore aggiornamenti. che errori ci sono?
<HoldenC> Mumiah, uvcvideo: Failed to resubmit video URB (-27)
<monky> buonasera a tutti!
<Mumiah> si , ho visto... che significa?
<HoldenC> Mumiah, sembrerebbe un problema noto... in pratica la webcam non si inizializza correttamente
<CarlitosWay> Buona sera, oggi pom.in chat hanno scoperto che la versione ndiswrapper che ho scaricato dal gestore pacchetti è baggata ho provato ha seguire la guida per il fix
<HoldenC> Mumiah, prova:   sudo modprobe -vr uvcvideo && sudo modprobe -v uvcvideo
<Mumiah> ok....
<CarlitosWay> le mie cononscenze sono limitatissime e quindi ho deciso di scaricare la 1.58
<HoldenC> Mumiah, e prova cheese, se non va riesegui quel comando. fallo 4/5 volte, finche' non va
<Mumiah> ok...
<CarlitosWay> quando vado a dare il comando make nella cartella
<CarlitosWay> penso si installi ma non riesco a verificare l'installazione
<monky> avrei bisogno di una mano: possiedo un portatile con windows 7 ed un pc fisso con ubuntu 12.10. ho il portatile w7 connesso ad una rete wifi e voglio condividerla via lan col pc con ubuntu 12.10. qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<monky> please
<HoldenC> monky, devi andare in un canale dove fanno supporto a windows
<HoldenC> visto che vuoi condividere la rete da win
<monky> ah ok capito grazie lo stesso
<HoldenC> monky, no problem
<aldo> buona serata a tutti
<Mumiah> niente purtroppo :/
<HoldenC> Mumiah, hmm, hai spento da quando ti funzionava?
<aldo> ho un problema sul mio ubuntu 12.04 quando devo fare gli aggiornamenti mi dice che devo liberare i "file system radice" qualcuno per favore può aiutarmi
<Mumiah> si , per un pò poi quando ho riacceso ho trovato la sorpresa... *_*
<HoldenC> aldo, apri un terminale
<HoldenC> Mumiah, uname -a
<aldo> si holden
<HoldenC> aldo, lancia questo comando e metti su pastebin:  df -h
<HoldenC> !paste | aldo
<ubot-it> aldo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mumiah> Linux angelo-K50AF 3.5.0-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 21:41:11 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<aldo> ok grazie Holden ci provo
<HoldenC> Mumiah, ed e' anche nuovo come kernel... boh... secondo me spegni, lascialo un po' e poi riaccendi, e spera per il meglio
<Mumiah> se poi quando riaccendo non và che mi consigli?
<HoldenC> Mumiah, di cercare su google con quell'errore
<Mumiah> ok.. grazie..
<HoldenC> Mumiah, buona fortuna
<Mumiah> grz
<gian_> salve a tutti ho una scheda creative 24 bit external e non riesco a sentire alcun suono, l'integrata è disabilitata da bios ho provato a seguire questa guida ma niente http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<HoldenC> gian_, controlla se e' supportata sul sito di alsa
<gian_> HoldenC, controllo
<HoldenC> gian_, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<gian_> HoldenC, supportata
<HoldenC> gian_, usb?
<gian_> HoldenC, si, lsusb la vede
<HoldenC> gian_, apri un terminale e lancia: for i in /proc/asound/*; do cat $i; done
<HoldenC> metti quello che esce in pastebin
<gian_> HoldenC, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1586535/
<HoldenC> gian_, alsamixer , e vedi se tutti i volumi sono alzati e non ci sono canali in mute (con la MM sotto la barra)
<gian_> HoldenC, tutti i volumi sono alti ho controllato
<HoldenC> gian_, speaker-test -c2
<gian_> HoldenC, niente stà provando ma non sento nulla. non ho problemi audio nell'impianto ho collegato un ulteriore sorgente per verifica
<HoldenC> gian_, e' strano, il driver e' caricato e se non ci sono problemi di volumi a zero dovrebbe andare
<HoldenC> gian_, a questo punto mi viene in mente un problema di cablaggio
<gian_> HoldenC, ma davvero. tra l'altro la guida wiki l'ho seguita tutta. e per dirla tutta nella vita sono proprio un cablatore di quadri elettrici. :(
<HoldenC> gian_, lol
<HoldenC> gian_, su google con l'id che ti da lsusb hai trovato qualcosa?
<Jek_97> Buona sera. vorrei supporto per l'installazione di ubuntu 12.10 64 bit su un notebook acer aspire e1-571g con windows 8. quando avvio ubuntu da dvd come boot e avvio l'installazione non c'è l'opzione installa affianco a windows 8, ho provato ad installare con wubi ma al riavvio del pc non mi fa entrare su ubuntu ma solo in windows 8.
<gian_> ora provo un pò. ho fatto anche altri test ma nulla. l'id che mi restituisce lsusb dici? HoldenC
<HoldenC> gian_, si. posta anche  aplay -L; arecord -L
<Jek_97> Buona sera. vorrei supporto per l'installazione di ubuntu 12.10 64 bit su un notebook acer aspire e1-571g con windows 8. quando avvio ubuntu da dvd come boot e avvio l'installazione non c'è l'opzione installa affianco a windows 8, ho provato ad installare con wubi ma al riavvio del pc non mi fa entrare su ubuntu ma solo in windows 8.
<gian_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1586562/ HoldenC
<Jek_97> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<xiaoy> gian_, vedi se è installato pulseaudio -> nel terminale: sudo dpkg -s pulseaudio
<Jek_97> Buona sera. vorrei supporto per l'installazione di ubuntu 12.10 64 bit su un notebook acer aspire e1-571g con windows 8. quando avvio ubuntu da dvd come boot e avvio l'installazione non c'è l'opzione installa affianco a windows 8, ho provato ad installare con wubi ma al riavvio del pc non mi fa entrare su ubuntu ma solo in windows 8.
<HoldenC> gian_, speaker-test -D sysdefault -c 2
<Jek_97> -.-
<gian_> Jek_97 se qualcuno sà risponde o aspetti che finisco :)
<Jek_97> ok, scusa
<xiaoy> Jek_97, devi installare grum nell mbr del tuo hd
<xiaoy> *grub
<Jek_97> scusa per l'ignoranza ma non so cos'è e come si fa
<xiaoy> Jek_97, hai già installato ubuntu sull'hd?
<gian_> Chttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1586573/ HoldenC
<Jek_97> in questo hdd no, avevo installato ubuntu 12.10 su partizione nel mio vecchio notebook che montava windows 7
<HoldenC> gian_, aspetta 10s e riprova
<gian_> HoldenC, nulla. stà provando ma nessun suono
<xiaoy> !installazione | Jek_97
<ubot-it> Jek_97: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<HoldenC> gian_, disattiva la scheda da pulse
<xiaoy> Jek_97, datti un'occhiata alla guida
<xiaoy> di default ubuntu riscrive l'mbr. In pratica, quando riavvii ti appare un menù dove puoi scegliere quale so avviare
<gian_> HoldenC,  quindi menù di configurazione di pulse e poi nel profilo seleziono spento?
<HoldenC> gian_, si
<Jek_97> grazie per la risposta ma nelle guide linkate non c'è specificato come installare ubuntu 12.10 affianco a windows 8
<HoldenC> !uefi | Jek_97
<ubot-it> Jek_97: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<gian_> HoldenC, allora fatto, ha una marea di profili tra l'altro
<HoldenC> gian_, riprova: speaker-test -D sysdefault -c 2
<gian_> nulla HoldenC
<HoldenC> gian_, che dice?
<gian_> Durata per periodo = 5,972973
<gian_>  0 - Frontale sinistro
<gian_>  1 - Frontale destro
<HoldenC> gian_, quindi sta riproducendo... e tu non senti nulla?
<Jek_97> io penso che ho abilitato l'UEFI, riavvio il pc e entro nel bios per accertarmene. comunque non ho capito se il fatto che non c'è l'opzione installa affianco a windows 8 dipende dall'UEFI
<gian_> esatto, tutto spento e disabilitato ma non sento nulla.
<HoldenC> Jek_97, su win8 c'e' uefi e secure boot, se non lo disabiliti non partira' mai ubuntu
<HoldenC> gian_, posta una schermata di alsamixer
<Jek_97> che stupido che sono, mi sono dimenticato di dire che per entrare dentro al dvd in boot levo l'UEFI e metto legacy boot
<HoldenC> Jek_97, quello ok, ma poi credo bisogna seguire la guida perche' win8 e' installato con uefi
<Jek_97> ok, praticamente io da ubuntu non ho l'opzione installa ubuntu affianco a windows 8 perchè windows 8 è su UEFI e quindi ubuntu non me lo rileva
<Jek_97> giusto?
<gian_> HoldenC, con cosa lo posto il link?
<HoldenC> Jek_97, non ti so dire di preciso, mai avuto win7 o win8, devi provare a seguire le varie guide o aspettare qui qualcuno piu' competente
<HoldenC> !image | gian_
<ubot-it> gian_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<gian_> http://imagebin.org/244692
<Jek_97> ok, grazie per tutti i consigli, provero' a seguire le guide, se non riesco torno in chat
<gian_> HoldenC, http://imagebin.org/244692 ma per di più ubuntu studio dai :)
<HoldenC> gian_, e' strano, hai solo 3 controlli?
<gian_> HoldenC, diciamo 1 perchè gli altri due sono i led :)
<xiaoy> gian_, hai provato a rimuovere pulseaudio?
<gian_> xiaoy, proviamo.
<gian_> sudo apt-get remove pulse audio?
<xiaoy> gian_, sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<xiaoy> poi riavvia e vedi se ti suona :D
<gian_> ok :)
<gian_> <rrivo e vi dico
<HoldenC> gian_, gia'... mi sembrano pochi
<gian_> HoldenC, si, in effetti almeno il microfono...
<Jek_97> rieccomi, nella guida che mi avete linkato prima c'è scritto che per installare ubuntu con UEFI ci vuole un cd live di ubuntu 64 bit, io ho il dvd di installazione di ubuntu 12.10 ma in UEFI non mi fa partire nemmeno il dvd perchè mi blocca (dovrei modificare le impostazioni di sicurezza dal bios ma non me lo fa fare perchè non mi fa scegliere nessuna voce nel
<Jek_97> la protezione)
<gian_> HoldenC, xiaoy nulla.nulla.nulla
<Jek_97> <Jek_97> rieccomi, nella guida che mi avete linkato prima c'è scritto che per installare ubuntu con UEFI ci vuole un cd live di ubuntu 64 bit, io ho il dvd di installazione di ubuntu 12.10 ma in UEFI non mi fa partire nemmeno il dvd perchè mi blocca (dovrei modificare le impostazioni di sicurezza dal bios ma non me lo fa fare perchè non mi fa scegliere nessuna voce della protezione)
<gian_> HoldenC, xiaoy tra l'altro i soliti tre controlli...
<HoldenC> gian_, potresti cercare su google... a prima vista vedo molta roba
<HoldenC> gian_, mi viene da pensare che il driver non supporta bene questa scheda... anche se qualcosa dovrebbe sentirsi
<gian_> HoldenC, va bene piano piano mi metto li e cerco qualcosa si, almeno i test
<HoldenC> gian_, tra l'altro se e' usb compatibile il driver e' unico e di solito funziona bene
<gian_> in effetti con le altre disto di ubuntu non mi ha mai dato problemi.
<HoldenC> gian_, ah quindi funzionava?
<gian_> si, su ubuntu ha sempre funzionato
<HoldenC> gian_, lol, non farci impazzire...allora cosa e' cambiato?
<gian_> ah, non lo sò proprio. la scheda ha sempre funzionato benissimo. l'unica cosa magari provare a cambiare porta usb. ma ieri provandola a staccare e riattaccare si è bloccato l'intero sistema,mouse compreso.
<HoldenC> O.o
<gian_> mah non sò che dire..
<gian_> HoldenC, comunque grazie per la pazienza e l'aiuto :)
<HoldenC> gian_, np
<gian_> HoldenC, .....
<gian_> staccata e attacata. ieri ho provato e non funzionava
<gian_> ora si.
<HoldenC> gian_, vedi se hai errori in dmesg, a volte capita con connettori usb non proprio nuovi
<deficitspending> 'sera
<gian_> HoldenC, errori non ce ne sono...protrebbero essere i condensatori della scheda a questo punto. ipotizzo.
<HoldenC> gian_, no, a volte quando inserisci il connettore lentamente puo' accadere che la periferica non viene inizializzata correttamente
<gian_> HoldenC, ah, ok molto probabile che essendo usurato sia il maschio che la femmina usb i 4 pin devono andare a contatto contemporaneamente.ok, ho capito grazie
<HoldenC> gian_, si infatti, magari cerca di pulirli, a volte le mollette si allentano
<gian_> HoldenC, ok ok certo.
<leosacc> ciao
<leosacc> buon appetito a tutti
<abisso> salve c e qualcuno
<abisso> ??
<massy> !qualcuno | abisso
<ubot-it> abisso: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<abisso> ok scusa
<Simo_> come si sposta la barra laterale?????
<Simo_> mibofra come si sposta la barra laterale?????
<mibofra> ciao Simo_ : quella di unity , no ?
<nico9977> posso istallare ubunto in una partizione? non vorrei formattare il pc
<Peppe0911> salve a tutti
<Peppe0911> ho una domanda da fare..vorrei installare ubuntu e la prima cosa che mi chiedo è se installare quello a 32 o 64 bit
<Peppe0911> il mio sistema monta win 7 a 64 bit
<Peppe0911> è un'ACER aspire 5755G con processore Intel Core i5 2,5ghz con turbo boost a 2,9ghz, ram 6 gb, hdd dicasi di 640gb ma ne monta 2 separati da 289gb ciascuno
<angelo__> ciao c e qualcuno ke puo aiutarmi?grazie
<xiaoy> peppe84,
<xiaoy> chiedi | angelo__
<xiaoy> !chiedi | angelo__
<ubot-it> angelo__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Pulicoti> ho fatto il clone del disco ora avvrei bisogno di creare il grub qualcuno mi puo dire come fare?
<angelo__> nn ho ancora capito ubuntu  xke è la prima volta ke lo sto usando ho scaricato skype e ho problemi con la webcam ho visto i vari commenti ma nn ho capito nulla
<angelo__> come posso risolvere?
<Pulicoti> qualcuno sa dirmi come crearer un disco di avvio per il sistema che ho clonato su altro hd?
<Pulicoti> qualcuno sa dirmi come creare un disco di avvio per il sistema che ho clonato su altro hd?
<Pulicoti> ho bisogno di creare un boot loader
<Pulicoti> qualcuno sa dirmi come crearer un disco di avvio per il sistema che ho clonato su altro hd?
<ste_> salve, potreste aiutarmi a installare su ubuntu questo gioco? http://www.backerstreet.com/traindir/trdirita.htm
<Fede> ho una domanda da porre
<ste_> ponila
<Fede> quando installo ubuntu posso scegliere su che partizione del disco installarla?
<ste_> si, lo chiede lui prima di installare
<Fede> gentilissimo!
<ste_> di nulla
<arcizio_> salve a tutt* provo anche in questo canale... ho un problema di FS
<arcizio_> non c'è nessuno qui vero?
<arcizio_> arrivederci
<pa> ci fosse una release di ubuntu dove xt_geoip funziona semplicemente installando il pacchetto di xtables
<jester-> pa: va che il sistema è comune a tutte le versoni, cambia solo il vestito grafico
<tetino80> ciao
<tetino80> sono nuovo di  ubunto
<tetino80> sorry ubuntu
<jester-> !ciao | tetino80
<ubot-it> tetino80: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<tetino80> cia
<tetino80> io ho un problema
<tetino80> ho provato a scaricare un emulatore di android
<tetino80> o meglio a inserirlo dal terminale
<tetino80> ma a quanto pare non mi fa l' update del programma
<tetino80> (Android SDK Manager:3703): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_add_interface_static: assertion `g_type_parent (interface_type) == G_TYPE_INTERFACE' failed  (Android SDK Manager:3703): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_type_add_interface_static: assertion `g_type_parent (interface_type) == G_TYPE_INTERFACE' failed
<jester-> tetino80: che roba è, di sicuro non è nei repo ufficiali ubuntu
<tetino80> in effetti no
<tetino80> ma sembrava andasse tutto bene fin ora
<jester-> tetino80: quindi non c'è supporto in quato canale chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<tetino80> poi mi dice che non ho i permessi
<jester-> in questo*
<tetino80> ok
<tetino80> un ultima cosa
<tetino80> quando digito su
<jester-> tetino80: e roba foressta con buona probabilità azzoppano i lsistema
<tetino80> che password devo usare?
<jester-> tetino80: la pass che hai scelto installando
<tetino80> mi nega l'accesso
<tetino80> non è la stessa delle installazioni?
<jester-> tetino80: significa che deve modificare roba di sistema non è un buon segno
<tetino80> no no
<tetino80> non c'entra con l'installazione che sto facendo
<jester-> tetino80: lancia il comando da terminale con gjsu comandoperdroido  a tuo rischio e pericolo
<jester-> gksu
<tetino80> questo che fa?
<jester-> ti fa mettere la pass e puoi scriver fuori dalla home
<jester-> e sminchiarti pure il sistema
<jester-> tetino80: o con sudo
<jester-> !sudo | tetino80
<ubot-it> tetino80: root è disabilitato di default su ubuntu,  usa sudo per eseguire i comandi testuali con i permessi di root http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Sudo - per i programmi con interfaccia grafica usa gksudo o kdesudo
<tetino80> grazie per le informazioni
<tetino80> starò attento a quel che faccio comunque
<diabolika> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-30
<glpiana> ola
<MANU> BUONGIORNO
<MANU> C'è QUALCUNO?
<Guest99686> DOVREI PORRE UN QUESITO
<Guest99686> SU UBUNTU
<TaLaDo> Guest99686, 1) per cortesia scrivi minuscolo
<TaLaDo> -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<ik8ozv> Scusate ho creato una penna LIVE ho installato Adobe Flash Player. Ora siccome mi serve la chiavetta vorrei sapere se posso passare il contenuto su un CD in modo che posso farlo partire da cd senza dover reinstallare Adobe
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, hai risolto poi i problemi con i driver video?
<ik8ozv> cristian no ma mi hanno detto di non andare avanti
<ik8ozv> cristian dicono che sia il monitor a non sopportarlo. Purtroppo non sono riuscito a trovare il file xorg.conf per modificarlo e fare una prova
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, hai fatto sicuramente un casino con xorg.conf
<ik8ozv> cristian ci avevo riuscito con i driversdella NVIDIA solo che lo schermo si apriva del tutto tranne la barra laterale equella superiore
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, però non ho capitro il problema con flash
<ik8ozv> cristian ma il file xorg.conf non c'era in etc\x11
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, uhm, comunque con un uno screensho avresti potuto verificare se venivano effettivamente visualizzate
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, non c'era, ma perché probabilmente avevi riconfigurato
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, può dari che tu abbia utilizzato anche ppa che ti hanno sminchiato il sistema
<cristian_c> *darsi
<ik8ozv> cristian si ma sembra che davo fstidio piu' del normale e mi hanno chiesto di non insistere e di chiuderla li
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, comunque è stato fatto un pasticcio
<cristian_c> sicuro
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, però non ho capito il problema con flash
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, anche perché immagino che in live ti funzioni tutto
<ik8ozv> cristiannon lo metto in dubbio ecco perche' chiedevo aiuto a voi GURU. Purtroppo io sono all'oscuro di ubuntu.Uso Windows 7.
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  Io alla fine volevo creare un cd live con i drivers della scheda e adobe flash
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, diciamo che occorre avere pazienza, sopratutto quando di somanda :)
<cristian_c> *domanda
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, esiste già e si chiama linux mint
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  si ma avro' sempre il problema dei drivers
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, esiste già e si chiama linux mint
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: io penso che la pazienza la dovrebbe avere chi risponde che si e' messo a disposizione per l'aiuto
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: lol
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, ti assicuro che abbiamo molta molta pazienza, non immagini quanta
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: non lo metto in dubbio
<TaLaDo> -.-
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, se vuoi avere driver (proprietari) e codec già preinstallati , utilizza linux mint
<enrico__> join domenicostudio
<cristian_c> lol
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: che significa' scusa come dicevo sono digiuno di linux
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, è un'altra distribuzione basata su ubuntu
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  debbo scaricarmi linux mint?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, ubuntu non installa i driver proprietari e i codec (tipo flash) di default
<enrico__> server
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, credo per problemi legali
<ik8ozv> cced instalarlo sulla penna come facevo con ubuntu per provarlo prima?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, non saprei, credo di sì
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, in questo modo non devi installare metappacchetti & Co.
<cristian_c> *metapacchetti
<cristian_c> sul loro sito, no?
<cristian_c> XD
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: scusa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, googla 'linux mint'
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: ok grazie
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, ma questo è il canale di supporto di ubuntu, non posso proseguire oltre
<ik8ozv> cristian_c:  giustamente hai ragione.Una ultima cosa sono andato sùul sito e ne trovo piu' di uno: MATE MATE NO CODECS CINNAMON CINNAMON NO CODECS KDE eXFCE quale scarico?
<cristian_c> ik8ozv, non saprei: scegli l'interfaccia grafica che più ti aggrada, ovviamente, scegli la versione con i codec
<cristian_c> mate , cinnamon, kde, xfce, quella che ti piace di più
<ik8ozv> cristian_c: Ok grazie a te e atutti gli altri che mi hanno aiutato
<hip> help ii  flashplugin-downloader                11.2.202.258ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package) ii  flashplugin-installer                 11.2.202.258ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer ii  get-flash-videos                      1.24-2                                  Video downloader for various Flash-based video hosting sites
<cristian_c> hip, che cosa hai combinato?
<hip> non mi funziona il flash - no video nada
<hip> ho sbagliato forum- chat ?
<cristian_c> hip, sì, ma che cosa hai combinato?
<cristian_c> lol
<hip> ho tentato con i forum e il terminale ma non funziona
<cristian_c> !dettagli | hip
<ubot-it> hip: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<hip> dpkg -l | grep 'flash\|gnash\|swf' ii  flashplugin-downloader                11.2.202.258ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package) ii  flashplugin-installer                 11.2.202.258ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer ii  get-flash-videos                      1.24-2
<hip> come faccio a vedere quale interfaccia ho in uso?
<cristian_c> hip, semplice, asp
<hip> qui ci sono 6 pc con ubuntu
<cristian_c> hip, echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> hip, qui dove?
<hip> a casematte
<cristian_c> lol
<hip> lubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ripeto ciò che è stato scritto prima
<cristian_c> servono dettagli su cosa hai fatto
<hip> ho tentato di cancellare tutto e poi ...[sudo] password for casematte2:  Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto libswfdec-0.8-0 E: Impossibile trovare alcun pacchetto tramite l'espressione regolare "libswfdec-0.8-0"
<cristian_c> hip, ma cancellare cosa?
<hip> con...sudo apt-get purge libswfdec-0.8-0 swfdec-gnome
<cristian_c> hip, ecco, ma perché avevi questi pacchetti installati?
<cristian_c> Qualcuno li avrà installati?
<hip> gia è un internet point free e la pass ce l'hanno in 10
<cristian_c> uhm
<hip> casematte2@lubuntu:~$ ii  flashplugin-installer                 11.2.202.258ubuntu0.11.10.1             Adobe Flash Player plugin installer Il programma "ii" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando: sudo apt-get install ii casematte2@lubuntu:~$ ii  get-flash-videos                      1.24-2                                  Video downloader for various Flash-based video hosting sites
<cristian_c> hip, non dovrebbero avere la pass
<cristian_c> !pastebin | hip
<ubot-it> hip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hip> gli ubuntisti
<cristian_c> appunto
<TaLaDo> O_O
<cristian_c> soltanto l'amministratore del pc dovrebbe installare cose
<hip> ok qui siamo in tanti lol
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> poi succedono questi casini
<hip> s
<cristian_c> usa pastebin e ripostami il risultato del terminale
<hip> che devo digitare sul t
<cristian_c> hip, lo stesso comando
<cristian_c> hip, ma pasta tutto su pastebin
<hip> sono troppo ignorante
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !pastebin | hip
<ubot-it> hip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<hip> asp
<hip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589287/
<hip> lol
<cristian_c> hip, hai fatto qualche casino cn il paste
<cristian_c> ma che comando hai digitato? O.o
<cristian_c> *con
<hip> sudo apt-get install ii
<TaLaDo> ?
<TaLaDo> ii?
<hip> wtf di comando devo digitare?
<TaLaDo> hip, ma fammi capire una cosa: devi installare flash o cosa?
<hip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589297/
<hip> flash
<hip> helps
<hip> missing plug-in
<ite__> aiuto Ltsp !
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ite__> buongiorno jester...conosci Ltsp
<cristian_c> !ltsp | ite__
<ubot-it> ite__: ltsp is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/UbuntuLtsp
<Peppe_> Ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho la versione 12.10 di ubuntu, Ho installato direttamente questa ma subito dopo il gestore aggiornamenti mi ha fatto installare una marea di cose. Ad ogni modo adesso non riesco ad installare skype e altre cose... Quando provo ad installare skype mi dice:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589353/
<Peppe_> chi sa darmi una mano ???
<cristian_c> Peppe_, come stai cercando di installarla?
<cristian_c> *installarlo?
<Peppe_> da terminale e i comandi che do sono quelli presenti su questa guida http://www.lffl.org/2012/10/ubuntu-12.10-guida-installazione-quantal.html
<jester-> Peppe_: devi abilitare i repo partners
<Peppe_> come si fa ??? Non sono pratico :/
<cristian_c> !repo | Peppe_
<ubot-it> Peppe_: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<Peppe_> Quali di questi link devo seguire ??
<Peppe_> i primi due ??
<jester-> Peppe_: apri impostazioni di sistema-->sorgenti software
<Peppe_> fatto .. adesso ?
<jester-> Peppe_: entra in altro sofware e spunta partner di canonical
<jester-> Peppe_: e pure  indipendente
<Peppe_> in questa sezione (altro software) è già tutto spuntato.. mi pare che una cosa del genere l'ho provata a fare seguendo delle guide online.. cmq.. tutto spuntato.. anche partner di canonical
<Peppe_> dunque... ??
<jester-> Peppe_: altro soft è l'etichetta in alto, entraci
<jester-> la vedi?
<Peppe_> siiii.. c sn gia entrato.. ed è tutto spuntato
<Peppe_> solo che sto notando.. che non c'è: "indipendente"
<jester-> Peppe_: che distro hai
<jester-> mint?
<Peppe_> wow distro ?? gia andiamo sul complicato.. non so che significa.. quantal ?? può essere ??
<jester-> Peppe_: da quanto usi linux
<cristian_c> !image | Peppe_
<ubot-it> Peppe_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Peppe_, fai uno screenshot di Sorgenti software
<jester-> Peppe_: quantal con i repo partners abilitai skype lo mette
<Peppe_> Ragazzi siete gentilissimi.. ma un attimo solo non so cosa fare per prima cosa.. quindi ve lo dico io ahah.. sto facendo lo screen shot e nel frattempo rispondo a Jester: lo uso da un mese circa.. perchè l'ho installato da un mese circa... ma in realtàlo uso da piu anni..
<jester-> !info skype
<ubot-it> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Peppe_> questa è l'immagine : http://imagebin.org/244790
<jester-> *** 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 0
<jester->         500 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ quantal/partner amd64 Packages
<jester->         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Peppe_> Cmq ragazzi.. sperando di ritrovarvi dopo vi devo lasciare adesso, vado a pranzare.. ad ogni modo vi anticipo che credo d aver installato seguendo guide sul web cose tipo medibuntu, apt, e altre cose.. credo ci sia un bel casotto.. ho anche provato a installare credo dal sito skype il software ma mi dice che l'architettura è sbagliata "i386"
<jester-> Peppe_: bel casotto che hai nei sorgenti
<Peppe_> e seguendo altre guide ho provato a forzare questa architettura da terminale
<Peppe_> hehehehe.. guarda su jester.. vado a pranzo.. se mi potreste aiutare sarebbe una grande cosa.. ma meglio che vi domando io le info quando torno e sempre se vi trovo
<jester-> Peppe_: disattiva downolad skype bla bla bla
<Peppe_> perke altrimenti quello che scrivete non lo trovo piu nel frattempo
<Peppe_> fatto.. a dopo per il resto.. grazie ancora.. ciaoooo ;)
<cristian_c> jester-, anche i repo di debian, per non farsi mancare niente
<cristian_c> jester-, tanto si sa a chi resta sempre la patata bollente
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<jester-> cristian_c: è un classico, uno dice di non sapere ma a mettere ppa e coifeche varie è una macchina
<jester-> e poi le guide
<jester-> in internet sono tutte guide
<Peppe_> Ho dato questo comando come mi ha detto Jester : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype ... e il risultato è stato questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589429/ (ma credo conti solo la parte finale)
<jester-> Peppe_: lo hai disattivato il repo debian?
<jester-> per skype?
<Peppe_> si ho altre cose attivate ma prima mi avevi detto di disattivare "download skype e bla bla bla" (testuali parole) e l'ho fatto
<Peppe_> ;)
<jester-> Peppe_: nel update di apt non vedo i parteners, fa vedere cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> Peppe_: il repo debian per skype va disattivato
<Peppe_> Jester dimmi come posso fare per capire e farti capire se l'ho disattivato o meno.. l'unica tuo suggerimento riguardo alla disattivazione di una cosa, che ho seguito è stato togliere la spunta dalla voce "download skype ecc ecc" nell'etichetta "altro software" in "sorgenti software"
<Peppe_> dimmi (perfavore ovviamente) cosa fare in termini pratici perke altrimenti non ne usciamo
<Peppe_> ahah
<jester-> Peppe_:  fa vedere cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589442/
<jester-> Peppe_: che hai fatto al povero sources.list
<jester-> Peppe_: dire mutilato è poco
<jester-> e da solo cosi non si è conciato
<cristian_c> lol
<Peppe_> ma non sto negando di essere stato io.. è neanche do la colpa alle guide che ho seguito.. :(
<jester-> Peppe_: ci cerdo che non installa una cippa
<cristian_c> jester-, l'ha castrato
<jester-> a dir poco
<cristian_c> Peppe_, mah, direi che la colpa delle guide ci sta tutta
<Peppe_> ragazzi, c'è modo d Scastrarlo ?
<cristian_c> lol
<Peppe_> si magari ci sta la colpa nel senso che se non le avessi seguite sarebbe stato meglio... ma ho scelto io di seguirle
<Peppe_> ahah
<cristian_c> giusto
<jester-> Peppe_: gksu getit /etc/apt-sources.list
<Peppe_> Non so non c'è un modo per tornare alle condizioni di installazione ? adoro linux ma mi manca il caro "ripristino configurazione di sistemad windows"
<Peppe_> ahah
<jester-> Peppe_: gksu getit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Peppe_> ok ora do il comando
<jester-> il secondo
<Peppe_> ho dato il secondo.. ora ??
<jester-> Peppe_: svuotalo  incolla questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589455/
<TaLaDo> uhm
<Peppe_> ho copiato tutto ed ho incollato.. sto aspettando adesso
<Peppe_> il terminale sta ancora "lavorando"
<jester-> Peppe_: hai cancellato le vecchie?
<Peppe_> le vecchie cose scritte nel terminale ???
<jester-> Peppe_: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Peppe_> jester quest'ultimo comando l'ho dato prima.... devo ridarlo?
<jester-> Peppe_: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list copia e incolla il comando nel terminale
<Peppe_> l'ho fatto
<jester-> Peppe_: rifallo
<jester-> Peppe_: si è aperto l'editor col sources.list?
<Peppe_> si ferma cosi la "lavorazione" http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589473/
<jester-> Peppe_: pure i permessi sminchiati hai
<Peppe_> Jester.. guarda skype io lo vorrei.. ma se alla fine non si può fare pazienza.. alla fine tranne sta cosa e qualche altra installazione futile.. mi va tutto bene
<Peppe_> :(
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<jester-> Peppe_: apt a buone donne
<cristian_c> lol
<Peppe_> ho dato il comando (il primo)
<jester-> Peppe_: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jester-> si apre un file vuoto?
<Peppe_> dopo l'ultimo comando che mi hai dato si è aperto l'editor cn due schede: sources.list e documento senza titolo 1
<jester-> Peppe_: chiudi tutto
<Peppe_> chiuso
<jester-> Peppe_: nuovo terminale:  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Peppe_> fatto
<jester-> Peppe_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589455/
<jester-> incolla dentro e salva
<jester-> Peppe_: tutto nè non solo la parte visibile della pagina
<peppe__> fatto
<jester-> peppe__: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> e fa vedere
<Peppe_> problemi d connessione.. cmq fatto.. copiato tutto incollato tutto nell'editor.... ed editor salvato e chiuso
<jester-> peppe__: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> e fa vedere
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589510/
<jester-> Peppe_: hai fatto in altro casino
<Peppe_> ottimo
<Peppe_> vabene dai Jester.. qui non se ne esce piu.. sn una frana
<Peppe_> ahah
<Peppe_> se c'era un modo per tornare indietro anche cancellando tutto tutto da ubuntu.. per tornare alle condizioni d installazione
<Peppe_> era meglio
<jester-> Peppe_: wget https://dl.dropbox.com/u/501061/sources.list
<Peppe_> che devo fare cn questo link che mi hai dato?
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/
<jester-> dai due comandi
<Peppe_> fatto
<TaLaDo> Peppe_, con il primo carichi sources.list e con il secondo lo metti nella dir giusta
<jester-> peppe__: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Peppe_> sempre stessa cosa : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589525/
<jester-> peppe__: sudo apt-get update  fa vedere
<jester-> Peppe_: e pure cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Peppe_> allora questo è quello che mi da dopo il comando "sudo apt-get update" http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589530/
<Peppe_> ora do il secondo comando
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589533/
<jester-> come cazzo non lo trova
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Peppe_> fatto .. ti incollo su pastebin ?
<jester-> fa vedere
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589537/
<jester-> peppe__: cat /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589548/
<jester-> è un mistero
<Peppe_> ahahha.. jester.. dimmi solo se c'è un modo per tornare al momento dell'installazione ?? se non c'è tranqui.. hai fatto gia il massimo.. sono io che ho combinato sicuramente un casino
<Peppe_> hihihih
<Peppe_> c'è una sorta d ripristino configurazione d sistema ??
<jester-> Peppe_: http://www.skype.com/intl/it/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<jester-> Peppe_: da scarica ora scegli ubuntu 12.04 multiarch
<jester-> poi doppioclick sul file
<Peppe_> sta scaricando ma credo che dopo che darò il doppio click mi spunterà skype sul software center ma non mi darà l'opportunità d installarlo.. ora t dico
<jester-> Peppe_: apre sfot centere e dai ok a installazione
<jester-> Peppe_: dove ce l'hai il file
<Peppe_> sulla scrivania ... cmq cm sospettavo si apre skype su sft center ma non c'è il pulsanto per installarlo .. mi dice : "architettura i386 errata"
<Peppe_> e ho scaricato quello che mi hai detto te
<jester-> Peppe_: cd Scrivania
<Peppe_> ok ora ?
<jester-> Peppe_: mmm
<jester-> spe
<Peppe_> ok
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo apt-get install skype:386
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589575/
<jester-> Peppe_: rifa vedere cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589580/
<jester-> è giusto sudo apt-get update
<jester-> Peppe_: e sudo apt-get install skype
<Peppe_> stessa cosa jester.. skype bin non è installabile
<Peppe_> punto fermo
<jester-> Peppe_:cd Scrivania
<Peppe_> ora ?
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<jester-> Peppe_: si incrocchia e dai sudo apt-get -f install
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589589/
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo dpkg -i --force-architeture skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589591/
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture skype-ubuntu-precise_4.1.0.20-1_i386.deb
<jester-> mancava una c
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589596/
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo apt-get -f install
<nicotano> salve
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589605/
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo apt-get libxss1 libxss1:i386 install
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589609/
<jester-> Peppe_: lsb_release -a
<jester-> non è possibile
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589611/
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo apt-get install libxss1 libxss1:i386
<jester-> sbagliato io
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589614/
<jester-> Peppe_: sudo apt-get install  libxss1:i386
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589618/
<jester-> non è possibile
<jester-> Peppe_: riavvvia il pc
<Peppe_> ok a dopo ;)
<cristian_c> Peppe_, hai risolto?
<Peppe_> ho riavviato come mi ha detto jester
<Peppe_> ora ?? :/
<cristian_c> Peppe_, skype è installato?
<Antonio_> Buongiorno ho problemi con l'installazione di ndiswraper 1.58  i pacchetti della 1.57 sono baggati e non sono riuscito a applicare la patch!!!
<cristian_c> Peppe_, hai fatto tutto quello che ti è stato indicato?
<cristian_c> Antonio_, ndiswrapper è l'ultima spiaggia
<cristian_c> Antonio_, che scheda wifi usi?
<Peppe_> dopo aver fatto tutto quello che mi ha detto jester scrivendo sul terminale... alla fine jester mi ha detto che era impossibile quello che gli diceva il terminale.. e mi ha detto d riavviare
<Peppe_> ed eccomi qui
<Peppe_> skype ovviamente... non è ancora installato
<Antonio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589650/      InProComm Inc. IPN 2220 802.11g
<cristian_c> Peppe_, dpkg -l | grep skype
<glpiana> Antonio_, che problemi?
<Peppe_> Cristian http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589652/
<cristian_c> iU  skype                                     4.1.0.20-1                                i386         Wherever you are, wherever they are
<cristian_c> uhm ,quell'U non mi piace
<Antonio_> non riconosce la scheda wireless
<cristian_c> glpiana, che significa U in quella stringa?
<glpiana> cristian_c, credo non sia configurato
<glpiana> Antonio_, hai scritto che hai problemi a installare la 1.58 e io ti ho chiesto che problemi
<cristian_c> glpiana, ah, un'installazione lasciata a metà?
<glpiana> cristian_c, serve un dpkg-reconfigure penso
<cristian_c> glpiana, io l'ho usato per xorg
<cristian_c> glpiana, dpkg-reconfigure nome-pacchetto ?
<Antonio_> l'ho scaricata da sourceforge, l'ho estratto  ora non sò come installarlo e in che cartella
<glpiana> cristian_c, sì
<glpiana> Antonio_, nella pagina che ti ho indicato ieri (launchpad) c'erano i comandi
<cristian_c> Peppe_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure skype
<Isildur> ciao ragazzi qualcuno mi sa dire se esiste un comando da terminale che mi consente di tradurre un dns in ip
<Antonio_> il mio livello capra non mi ha permesso di farlo ho cancellato tutto e riprovato dall'inizio
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589657/
<glpiana> Antonio_, wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ndiswrapper/testing/ndiswrapper-1.58rc1.tar.gz
<unbootable> ciao a  tutti
<Antonio_> scaricato ed estratto
<Peppe_> Cristian.. si può far qualcosa ?
<glpiana> Antonio_, cd ndiswrapper-1.58rc1/
<cristian_c> Peppe_, sì
<cristian_c> Isildur, forse non devi installare nulla
<Isildur> si il comando??
<cristian_c> Isildur, uhm
<cristian_c> Isildur, hai giò googlato?
<cristian_c> *già
<Isildur> si
<Isildur> avrei ipconfig
<Isildur> cioè
<Isildur> ping
<Isildur> che mi da il nome
<Isildur> scusa
<Isildur> l'ip
<cristian_c> Isildur, ping in genere lo uso per altro
<Isildur> se faccio ping www.google.it
<Isildur> mi restituisce anche l'ip
<Isildur> solo che vorrei qualcosa piu soft
<cristian_c> Peppe_, mi dicono dalla regia che dovresti rimuovere skype e reinstallarlo
<Peppe_> si posso fare tutto.. ma come ? cioè se skype non ce l'ho installato come lo rimuovo ????
<cristian_c> Isildur, appunto, mi sembra inadatto
<Isildur> idea?
<cristian_c> Peppe_, l'hai installato male
<cristian_c> Peppe_, sudo apt-get remove ---purge skype
<Peppe_> si ma non trovo nessuna sezione dalla quale disinstallarlo...... se mi dite come fare da terminale.. allora vado cn il comando...
<glpiana> Antonio_, dunque sei entrato nella directory?
<Peppe_> nel software center non c'è niente
<xiaoy> Peppe_, hai installato skype dal sito?
<glpiana> Peppe_, sudo apt-get purge skype
<Peppe_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589704/
<glpiana> Peppe_, oki, reinstallalo
<cristian_c> Peppe_, anche il comandi di glpiana va bene :)
<xiaoy> Peppe_, e allora cosa aspetti a scaricarlo dal situ uffciale skype e ad installarlo?
<xiaoy> il situ XD
<cristian_c> xiaoy, attenzione, jester- ci ha perso un sacco di tempo :D
<cristian_c> xiaoy, credo sia il pacchetto del sito
<xiaoy> cristian_c, XD
<xiaoy> Peppe_, versione di ubuntu?
<xiaoy> cristian_c, hai visto? non abbiamo perso neanche 5 minuti lol
<Antonio_> sono nella cartella ndiswapper scompattata in home/xxx/documenti
<glpiana> Antonio_, scrivi: make
<glpiana> !paste | Antonio_
<ubot-it> Antonio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Antonio_> If 'make' is not a typo you can use command-not-found to lookup the package that contains it, like this:     cnf make
<glpiana> Antonio_, su pastebin per cortesia
<glpiana> compreso il comando che hai dato
<Federico> salve ragazzi posso farvi una domanda?
<glpiana> !chiedi | Federico
<ubot-it> Federico: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Federico> ok =) allora ho un hp con xp... posso fare la partizione per poter installare ubuntu?
<Antonio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1589744/
<glpiana> !installazione | Federico
<ubot-it> Federico: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Federico> in dual boot
<glpiana> Antonio_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Federico> mi sarà semplice poter scegliere quale utilizzare al momento dell'avvio?
<glpiana> Federico, avrai un menu di scelta all'avivo del pc
<Federico> perfetto grazie mille =)
<Federico> per la partizione posso farla come si fa su Windows 7?
<Antonio_> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<glpiana> Federico, leggi la guida. poi se rimangono domande vieni a porle
<Federico> va bene
<glpiana> Antonio_, come puoi non avere apt-get? che cosa gli hai fatto a sto pc? ieri apt-get ce lo avevi
<Antonio_> ho reinstallato :(
<glpiana> Antonio_, oki, e che cosa hai installato? fedora? suse? cosa?
<glpiana> Antonio_, aspetta... hai fatto copia e incolla del comando?
<Antonio_> suse, si copia incolla
<glpiana> Antonio_, ma se hai suse perchè sei sul canale di ubuntu?
<nuovo> c'è nessuno che potrebbe darmi na mano
<nuovo> col nuovo mondo di linux al quale vorrei aggregarmi?
<glpiana> nuovo, esponi il problema
<Antonio_> sorry pensavo fosse la stessa cosa esco!!!
<nuovo> allora.. sono nuovissimo.. vorrei sapere se bisogna installare i driver
<nuovo> ecc ecc e come fare con linux
<glpiana> nuovo, questo è un canale di supporto per risolvere i problemi che incontri col sistema. per informazioni più generiche e filosofiche chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Akhilleus> buon pm a tutti
<filippo> Ciao a tutti
<filippo> qualcuno sa dirmi dove trovo i file di configurazione di inkscape?
<cristian_c> filippo, a che scopo?
<tetino80> ciao a tutti
<tetino80> ho un piccolo problema
<tetino80> il sistema continua a dirmi che ho poco spazio sul disco
<tetino80> mi fa esaminare i file ma poi mi dice accesso negato
<cristian_c> tetino80, df -h
<cristian_c> !pastebin | tetino80
<ubot-it> tetino80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filippo> resettare le impostazioni del programma, non mi rispondono le maniglie dei nodi del programma e dando "sudo apt-get --purge remove inkscape" e quindi reinstallando non si è resettato il programma
<tetino80> come devo procedere?  <ubot-it>
<cristian_c> filippo, il purge teoricamente dovrebbe risolvere
<cristian_c> filippo, comunque, dovresti cercare la cartella nascosta di inkscape nella home
<cristian_c> filippo, e rinominarla
<tetino80> comunque ho più di 100 giga di partizione
<cristian_c> tetino80, digita quel comando e posta su pastebin
<tetino80> come fa ad essere esaurito
<tetino80> quale comando scusa l'ignoranza
<filippo> cristian_c forse è questa? "~/.config/inkscape" ?
<cristian_c> 17:05:34 <cristian_c> tetino80, df -h
<cristian_c> filippo, oppure .inkscape
<tetino80> fatto
<tetino80> e ora?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | tetino80
<ubot-it> tetino80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tetino80> fatto
<cristian_c> posta il link
<tetino80> ma mi dice  bash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589995/: File o directory non esistente
<filippo> cristian_c .inkscape non c'è, ho cancellato la cartella e poi riavviato ma niente. Credo che il mio problema sia di natura diversa. Grazie
<cristian_c> tetino80, asp
<cristian_c> filippo, magari hai qualche ppa
<cristian_c> tetino80, /dev/loop0       14G   12G    672M  95% /
<cristian_c> tetino80, questa che roba è?
<cristian_c> tetino80, hai delle partizioni strane
<cristian_c> le mie
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda1        28G   11G     16G  41% /
<filippo> cristian_c che intendi?
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda5        44G   13G     30G  30% /home
<cristian_c> filippo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | filippp
<ubot-it> filippp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> *filippo
<tetino80> mi nega il permesso
<filippo> vado a vedere come postartelo maa mi sembra che inkscape sia da repo ufficiali
<filippo> *cristian_c
<cristian_c> tetino80, avrai fatto qualche cosa strana
<cristian_c> filippo, sì, ma ci possono essere pacchetti che interferiscono
<filippo> cristian_c 5 anni ed ancora sono niubbo, comunque http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590032/
<cristian_c> filippo, sì, hai dei ppa
<cristian_c> filippo, evitali il più possibile
<filippo> si, ora che ho capito che intendevi si
<filippo> cristian_c mi basta commentarli, no o pensi sia meglio disinstallare i programmi presi da quei ppa?
<tima_> sono alle prime armi e ho iniziato tentando di installare lubuntu 12.10 dopo aver creato il CD
<tima_> sembra vada tutto bene nell'istallazione ma...
<tima_> alla fine ricevo questo messaggio:
<tima_> error: attempt to read or write outside of disk "HD=. Grub rescue>
<tetino80> forse è perchè ho installato ubunto con 12 giga???
<cristian_c> filippo, non basta commentarli, vanno ripristinati i pacchetti precedenti
<tima_> mi aiutate per cortesia
<tetino80> avrei dovuto metterne di piu?
<cristian_c> filippo, il ppa va a destabilizzare le sorgenti
<filippo> cristian_c ok, dimmi pure come ripristinare
<cristian_c> filippo, con ppu-purge
<cristian_c> *ppa-purge
<cristian_c> filippo, e poi usi l'opzione -remove di add-apt
<cristian_c> filippo, ma non è detto che funga bene
<cristian_c> tetino80, asp
<tima_> forse ho sbagliato chat?
<cristian_c> tetino80, allora è questa: /dev/loop0       14G   12G    672M  95% /
<cristian_c> tima_, ma quando hai riavviato, ottieni il messaggio?
<tetino80> permesso negato
<cristian_c> tetino80, comunque 12 GB non sono molti
<cristian_c> sopratutto per ubuntu
<tima_> si
<cristian_c> tetino80, ?
<cristian_c> tima_, in live gira bene?
<tetino80> con /dev/loop0 mi da accesso negato
<cristian_c> tetino80, ma infatti avrai installato male
<tima_> cristian_c credo sia stato tu qualche giorno fa a consigliarmi lubuntu
<cristian_c> tetino80, non ho mai visto quel /dev/loop
<cristian_c> tetino80, avvia una live
<filippo> cristian_c lo so che potrebbe non essere questo, penso che possano essere anche le mie ancor scarse conoscenze di inkscape e il fatto che ancora sia alla versione 0.48 ma tanto vale provare
<cristian_c> tima_, non mi ricordo di te
<tetino80> no mai
<tima_> forse è passata anche più di una settimana
<tetino80> e cos'è una live?
<cristian_c> tetino80, lol
<tima_> l'errore è:
<tetino80> forse è meglio che reinstallo tutto
<tima_> error: attempt to read or write outside of disk HD0
<tima_> Grub rescue>
<Davide_> salve
<tima_> cosa significa in live?
<cristian_c> tetino80, nel tuo caso, forse è una buona idea
<cristian_c> tetino80, con attenzione alle partizioni però
<tetino80> la farò più grande
<cristian_c> filippo, può essere, si dovrebbe approfondire
<cristian_c> tetino80, buona idea
<tetino80> io pensavo funzionasse con la partizione di windows
<tetino80> ma mi spiegheresti cos'è una live?
<cristian_c> !livecd
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'livecd'
<cristian_c> lol
<Davide95> salve
<cristian_c> tetino80, ah, ho capito
<cristian_c> tetino80, tu hai installato con wubi
<Davide95> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<cristian_c> :O
<tetino80> si
<filippo> cristian_c ma a livello vettoriale di stabile cosa posso provare? so che potrebbe essere un campo che non razzoli
<cristian_c> tetino80, ecco l'inghippo
<tetino80> cioè
<Davide95> chi mi può dare una mano con un problema di ubuntu????
<cristian_c> filippo, io ho usato inkscape per disegnare le progress bar , mi piace molto
<cristian_c> filippo, è un software molto valido
<cristian_c> tima_, aspetta
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Davide95
<ubot-it> Davide95: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<tima_> ok attendo
<tima_> sono alle prime armi e ho iniziato tentando di installare lubuntu 12.10 dopo aver creato il CD sembra vada tutto bene nell'istallazione ma... alla fine ricevo questo messaggio: error: attempt to read or write outside of disk HD0 Grub rescue>
<tetino80> cmq grazie ora ho capito il perche di così poco spazio
<tetino80> alla prossima
<Davide95> ragazzi appena avvio ubuntu si blocca a una schermata rosa e non si avvia,si avvia correttamente solo in recovery :/ come devo fare?vorrei installre anche win 7 da ubuntu come devo fare?
<tetino80> ciao
<tetino80> grazie<cristian_c>
<filippo> cristian_c ecco appunto, la solita figura lol. mene rendo conto usandolo per aiutare la mia ragazza ma ho troppo da imparare ed anche in fretta. Vediamo come va
<cristian_c> filippo, c'è una community molto valida in rete, e ci sono i manuali e le guide
<cristian_c> tima_, in live va?
<tima_> non capisco
<tima_> cosa significa?
<cristian_c> Davide95, in live va?
<cristian_c> tima_, aspetta
<Davide95> si in live va
<Davide95> anche in recovery
<Davide95> non si avvia in normale
<cristian_c> Davide95, spiega a tima_ cos'è una live
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> intanto io cerco
<Davide95> tima il live di ubuntu sarebbe quando tu lo avvi(come prova) dal cd !
<Davide95> senza installazione
<tima_> si funziona da CD
<filippo> cristian_c lo so ma ancora aspetto notizie da una settimana sul forum di grafica open, sing :-(per i repository
<cristian_c> tima_, ok, grandezza dell'hard disk?
<tima_> 750GB
<cristian_c> filippo, quale forum?
<tima_> RAM 640MB
<cristian_c> tima_, ho trovato un problema simile al tuo con 750 GB
<cristian_c> lol
<filippo> cristian-c http://inkscapeitalia.it/forum/
<cristian_c> tima_, ti mando il link in privato
<cristian_c> filippo, sì, il forum è quello
<tima_> come fai?
<tima_> ok l'ho visto
<cristian_c> tima_, dagli una letta, sembra il tuo caso
<cristian_c> Davide95, speiga un po' cosa è successo
<cristian_c> *spiega
<filippo> cristian_c sugli altri ancora non ho provato e sulla chat di un altro forum e sto aspettando che qualcuno passi!
<Davide95> ho da poco installato ubuntu
<tima_> ok sembra così adesso leggo un po'
<Davide95> il problema è che all'avvio normale non si avvia normalmente e si blocca a una schermata fucsia/rosa... PUNTO :)
<cristian_c> filippo, puoi sempre provare sul forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> filippo, googlando non trovi nulla?
<cristian_c> Davide95, non sei mai risucito ad avviare ubuntu installato?
<cristian_c> *riuscito
<chocolt> salve
<chocolt> come faccio a cercare file di dimensioni maggiori a 100kb dalla shell?
<Davide95> no :( a volte invece si avvia e si vede a intermittenza con lo schermo a meta da una parte e meta dall'altra
<cristian_c> chocolt, in che senso? O.o
<filippo> cristian_c no, niente su google. agli altri ubunteri non ho chiesto finora
<cristian_c> Davide95, avvia in live
<chocolt> ho una directory di 1000000 files
<cristian_c> Davide95, e posta lspci -k
<chocolt> mi interessano solo quelli maggiori di 100kb
<cristian_c> chocolt, con un grep magari, ma non sono un espertone
<cristian_c> o un find
<Krishian> 'sera
<chocolt> mi serve un esperto
<cristian_c> filippo, prova anche questa
<Davide95> cristian nel terminale devo scrivere lspci -k? e basta?
<tima_> cristian_ il messaggio che ricevo è identico a quello della seconda schermata del link che mi hai inviato. Ma primo io non faccio il boot da USB e secondo nel link non è indicata una soluzione. Pensi di potermi aiutare diversamente?
<Davide95> cristian
<Davide95> un ultima cosa
<Krishian> Problemone: ho tentato di togliere la password di accesso sul mio htpc basato su ubuntu e devo aver fatto casino col root... adesso qualsiasi cosa scriva mi dà errore di autorizzazione... e ovviamente se cerco di fare "sudo qualsiasi-roba" mi dà errore... Ho speranze?...
<Davide95> mi serve urgentemente entro stasera win 7 installato sul pc...come posso installarlo da ubuntu?
<filippo> chocolt prova questo find /home -name '*.png'
<filippo> chocolt ovviamente al posto di '*.png' metterai quello che devi cercare
<filippo> cristian_c per ora non tocco i ppa per evitare di fare pastrocchi. passo invece sul forum. Grazie
<Krishian> Rigiro la domanda: diciamo che l'attuale root l'ho persa... Considerando che la \home è su un'altra partizione, riuscirei, reinstallando ubuntu, a recuperare i files?...
<cristian_c> Davide95, sì, scrivi lspci -k
<cristian_c> Davide95, e poi usa pastebin
<cristian_c> tima_, penso di sì
<tima_> attendo
<tima_> se puoi
<cristian_c> Davide95, gli fai una partizione apposita (a win 79
<Davide95> cos'è paste bin?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Davide95
<ubot-it> Davide95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davide95> non ho capito
<mibofra> ciao :)
<mibofra> chi ha bisogno di aiuto ?
<tima_> io non so se mi sta aiutando cristian_
<tima_> sono alle prime armi e ho iniziato tentando di installare lubuntu 12.10 dopo aver creato il CD sembra vada tutto bene nell'istallazione ma... alla fine ricevo questo messaggio: error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' Grub rescue>
<mibofra> tima_ , cristian_c mi ha chiesto di venire a dare una mano :)
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non lui
<cristian_c> Krishian
<mibofra> cristian_c: non ho specificato lui :D , chi ?
<cristian_c> 18:00:05 <Krishian> Problemone: ho tentato di togliere la password di accesso sul mio htpc basato su ubuntu e devo aver fatto casino col root... adesso qualsiasi cosa scriva mi dà errore di autorizzazione... e ovviamente se cerco di fare "sudo qualsiasi-roba" mi dà errore... Ho speranze?...
<mibofra> tima_ : in ogni caso prova a seguire da live...
<mibofra> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Krishian> Io ho bisogno di aiuto...
<mibofra> Krishian: se hai un cd live ti aiuto in 5 nano sec :D .
<Krishian> No... però posso fare un'USB live...
<mibofra> cristian_c: ne che per caso hai trovato il pacchetto ?
<cristian_c> Davide95, devi utilizzare quel servizio per copia l'output di terminale
<cristian_c> *copiare
<cristian_c> mibofra, a me sembra libgdk3
<mibofra> cristian_c: peccato non lo trovi XD
<mibofra> Krishian: vada per la chiavetta :) .
<tima_> cristian_c  mi stai aiutando tu?
<cristian_c> tima_, sto guardando
<mibofra> Krishian: dimmi quando sei in live :) .
<tima_> ok attendo
<Krishian> Sta andando... tempo stimato: 13 min circa...
<cristian_c> tima_, hai un bios uefi?
<mibofra>  cristian_c : nel frattempo da smartphone domando su #ubuntu ... chissà nella vita :) .
<tima_> come faccio a saperlo?
<cristian_c> tima_, entri nel bios
<tima_> si
<cristian_c> ad esempio
<tima_> e poi?
<Krishian> Intanto che aspetto mi maledico per non aver creato un User normale, invece di smanettare con l'Admin... Me tapino...
<tima_> cristian_c entro nel bios e quale informazione devo cercare per capuire se è o non è uefi?
<cristian_c> tima_, dovrebbe dirtelo chiaramente
<tima_> vado a chiederglielo...
<cristian_c> Krishian, infatti superman non usa sempre i superpoteri, ma soltanto quando serve
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> tima_, eh, ma c'è scritto, semmai posta una foto
<Krishian> cristian_c Caro omonimo, hai ragione da vendere! :D
<tima_> CMOS setup utility
<tima_> se non basta, come si fa a postare una foto?
<cristian_c> !image  | tima_
<ubot-it> tima_: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Krishian_> Rieccomi...
<tima_> cristian_c torno tra un attimo
<Krishian> mibofra ci sono (spero...)
<mibofra> Krishian: sai qual è la partizione ext4 di ubuntu sul tuo pc ? (tipo /dev/sdaX dove X è un numero) .
<mibofra> XD
<Krishian_> Fanciuccio il portatile... eccomi!...
<mibofra> Krishian_ : conosci la partizione ext4 di ubuntu (tipo /dev/sda1) ?
<Krishian_> Asp... guardo in gestore dischi...
<mibofra> ok :D
<Krishian_> ok sì
<Krishian> Ma perché mi kicka?!?
<cristian_c> :O
<mibofra> Non gli starai simpatico :D .
<Krishian> Ma che klinz... Bon, cmq è sda1
<Krishian> Vuoi che ti spiego come ho fatto?... Che magari ti serve per capire...
<mibofra> Krishian: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<mibofra> sudo chroot /mnt
<Krishian> asp...
<mibofra> Krishian: se sei sicuro che sia la partizione di ubuntu , non c'è bisogno che mi spieghi niente :) .
<Davide_> ciao
<Krishian> ma la sto usando... e sudo non funge...
<Davide_> sono tornato
<Davide_> cristian
<Krishian> mi par di capire che devo riavviare...
<mibofra> Krishian: aspe
<mibofra> sei in chroot ?
<Davide_> ragazzi devo installare urgentemente per le 20 win 7 ...mi aiutate a capire come fare da ubuntu visto che il cd di windows non parte perchè parte prima il grab?
<Krishian> ok
<Krishian> no no... non va nessun comando sudo
<Krishian> mi chiede la pwd
<Krishian> se lascio vuoto mi dà errore... se scivo la vecchia pwd mi dà errore...
<mibofra> aspe
<mibofra> sei in chroot , no ?
<mibofra> se no neanche la password di sudo dovrebbe chiederti ...
<mibofra> il terminale finisce con # ?
<Davide_> agazzi devo installare urgentemente per le 20 win 7 ...mi aiutate a capire come fare da ubuntu visto che il cd di windows non parte perchè parte prima il grab?
<mibofra> Krishian ?
<jester-> Davide_: da linux se po no
<Krishian> no
<jester-> non lancia i .exe
<Davide_> lo so appunto come faccio a installare win7?
<Krishian> mibofra tutti i comandi che dò con sudo mi chiedono la pwd
<mibofra> Krishian: ma allora non sei da live ....
<jester-> Davide_: basta riscaricarlo, masterizzarlo e avere il serial
<Krishian> Eh no... è quel che intendevo quando dicevo "mi sa che devo riavviare"...
<Krishian> :P
<Davide_> jester cosa cambia dal disco che ho gia?
<Krishian> Riavvio da Live e torno, ok?
<mibofra> Krishian: si :D .
<jester-> Davide_: se non boota qualcosa avrà
<mibofra> e poi dai i comandi che ti ho dato :) .
<cristian_c> Davide_, ti avevo detto di fare una partizione
<cristian_c> ...
<tima_> cristian_c ecco il bios I http://imagebin.org/244820
<cristian_c> ora guardo
<cristian_c> tima_, sembra il classico bios
<tima_> come mai non ti fa vedere il link?
<cristian_c> lo vedo
<tima_> ok mi ero perso
<tima_> ora ti mando una seconda immagine
<tima_> cristia_c http://imagebin.org/244821
<cristian_c> tima_, sembra il classico bios
<Krishian> \me urla come Tarzan!
<Krishian> mibofra ci sono!
<Krishian> Però mi serve che mi ridici un po' tutti i comandi... :P
<Davide_> cristian la partizione la sta facendo e dopo la partizione che devo fare?
<cristian_c> Davide_, ti serve una partizione ntfs in cui poi installare windows
<cristian_c> Davide_, in mod che il cd di windows trova la partizione ntfs
<cristian_c> Davide_, e poi fa tutto lui
<cristian_c> *modo
<tima_> cristian_c come mai lHD  non è di 750GB (vedi seconda immagine)
<mibofra> Krishian: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<mibofra> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<mibofra> sudo chroot /mnt
<mibofra> :)
<cristian_c> Davide_, dev'essere comunque la prima  partizione
<cristian_c> tima_, guardo meglio
<monky> salve! il mio problema di oggi è il seguente XD
<Krishian> mibofra Fatto, sono root
<monky> ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su un vecchio pc e comprato la chiavetta wireless tp-link
<mibofra> Krishian : passwd tuo_nome_utente
<Davide_> ma con gparted non so se è NFTS
<mibofra> ed imposta la nuova password :D .
<Davide_> cioè ho fatto una prtizione ma non mi ha chiesto di selezionare il tipo
<cristian_c> Davide_, posta una schermata
<monky> nonostante mi dia la rete libera a cui voglio connettermi, non riesce a connettersi lo stesso! D: qualcuno mi venga in aiuto please
<cristian_c> tima_, mi sembra tu abbia due dischi
<Krishian> Pare aver funzionato... Da provare...
<Davide_> è uno spazio NON ALLOCATO non mi dice il file sistem
<tima_> no solo un disco
<jester-> Davide_: se non allocato non puo avere un fs
<Davide_> *system
<Davide_> ok
<jester-> devi farci una partizione e formattarla
<cristian_c> monky, lsusb &6 lsusb -t
<cristian_c> monky, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> !pastebin | monky
<ubot-it> monky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Krishian> Prima di riavviare, una domanda, mibofra: può entrarci il fatto che ho cambiato nome dell'utente?... Perché avevo provato a rimettere le cose a posto dal "portachiavi", ma non ne voleva sapere...
<cristian_c> tima_, uhm
<tima_> che significa
<cristian_c> tima_, entra in live
<Davide_> 45 min rimaneti a fare sta c**** di partizione XD
<mibofra> Krishian: pure, ma non dovrebbe darti problemi adesso, riavvia :) .
<cristian_c> Davide_, dipende se devi spostare le altre
<Krishian> Vado. Spero di tornare solo per ringraziarti, mibofra. A tra poco...
<tima_> scusa cristian_c vado in standby
<cristian_c> Davide_, potresti anche piallare ubuntu e reinstallarlo successivamente per fare prima
<Davide_> cristian_ come si fa?
<Davide_> cristian sono riuscito ad aprire il win7 launcher con winw
<cristian_c> Davide_, ma sempre da gparted, ma in live
<Davide_> wine
<cristian_c> Davide_, dipende da cosa devi fare oggi con win 7
<Davide_> preparare dei lavori per domani
<Davide_> (programmazione)
<cristian_c> Davide_, se hai fretta, puoi fare anche in wine
<jester-> Davide_: e installarlo in vbox?
<cristian_c> jester-, mi rubi le parole di bocca XD
<Davide_> no fare qua su ubuntu con wine no perchè a parte che mi serve windows anche per altre cose.. io ubuntu l'ho installato per provarlo e per mantenere un sistema operativo provvisorio
<enzotib> buonasera
<Davide_> buonasera
<Davide_> cristian quando clicco installa del launcher di win 7 mi da il seguente errore:impossibile creare una cartella di destinazione necessaria
<cristian_c> Davide_, potevi installarlo su pendrive
<Davide_> mmm
<cristian_c> Davide_, o su microsd
<Davide_> cosa ubuntu o win7?
<cristian_c> Davide_, ubuntu
<cristian_c> Davide_, così non devi neanche partizionare il disco
<monky> cristian_c, ecco a te http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590317/
<cristian_c> monky, lsusb && lsusb -t
<Davide_> non c'avevo pensato prima però ormai è andata.....come dicevi quella cosa di gparted in live?
<cristian_c> monky, il secondo che tio avevo postato :D
<cristian_c> *ti
<monky> ah ok pardon XD
<cristian_c> Davide_, avvii il cd, apri gparted e pialli ubuntu , rifacendo una partizione ntfs, che il cd di win poi troverà per installarsi all'interno
<Davide_> che significa piallare scusa l'ignoranza
<cristian_c> Davide_, cancellare ubuntu
<cristian_c> eliminare la partizione di ubuntu
<Davide_> ok
<Davide_> ok
<tima_> cristian_c domani a che ora ti trovo?
<cristian_c> lol
<Davide_> quindi io mi scarico il gparted e lo installo su un cd per avviarlo in live giusto?
<cristian_c> tima_, non devi trovare me
<accendino> salve a tutti
<tima_> ok grazie per quello che hai fatto ciao
<cristian_c> tima_, semplicemente quando avrai ll live cd a disposizione , controlla le partizioni in gparted
<cristian_c> cioè i disch
<cristian_c> tima_, oppure sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> ciao
<accendino> mi si è bloccato il pc durante l'avanzamento di versione e ora mi dice che non tutti gli aggiornamenti possono essere installati
<cristian_c> lol
<monky> cristian_c, here you are http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590342/
<cristian_c> monky, i driver ci sono
<accendino> come risolvo?
<cristian_c> monky, iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> magari con sudo
<accendino> ciao jester-
<cristian_c> monky, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> ciao accendino
<jester-> accendino: sei da sistema ubuntu?
<accendino> sisi
<accendino> stavolta il browser funziona
<jester-> accendino: terminale
<jester-> accendino: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cristian_c> jester-, è una specie di apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> giusto?
<jester-> cristian_c: no sistema i pacchi in sospeso segati dal riavvio -f install si da dopo
<cristian_c> jester-, ottimo
<jester-> cristian_c: -f install forza a prendere eventuali dipendenze
<monky> mi da: wlan0   No scan results
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> monky, ifocnfig -a
<accendino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1590360/
<cristian_c> monky, ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> monky, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<jester-> accendino: sudo apt-get -f install
<cristian_c> monky, dopo scollega e ricollega la wifi. Quindi, digita: dmesg | tail
<accendino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1590363/
<jester-> accendino: e infine sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> ne ha da ggiornare
<jester-> accendino: sta scaricando?
<accendino> sisi almeno
<accendino> 5%
<accendino> jester- grazie assai come sempre
<jester-> accendino: in pratica hai 1000 e fischia pacchetti da aggiornare
<cristian_c> accendino, leggi di più il wiki
<cristian_c> è fatto apposta
<cristian_c> monky, ti sei perso?
<cristian_c> tra i comandi
<accendino> mi perdo nella terminologia tecnica
<cristian_c> ma va
<monky> cristian_c, eccoteli in ordine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590371/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590374/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590381/
<cristian_c> è wlan0
<jester-> cristian_c: controlla il nome del linux-firmware va
<jester-> monky: quanto sei lontano dal rutter
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> monky, controlla la connessione del network manager
<cristian_c> monky, e cambia da ipv6 a ipv4
<cristian_c> tra l'altro non mi ricordo come...
<cristian_c> cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6
<cristian_c> sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf
<cristian_c> monky, attiva i repository Multiverse
<cristian_c> monky, e digita: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree linux-backports-modules-cw-3.6-quantal-generic
<monky> come attivo i repository Multiverse?
<cristian_c> monky, da Sorgenti software
<jester-> monky:  dovrebbero essere gia attivi se non hai taroccato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> penso di no
<monky> no in effetti no
<cristian_c> monky, abilita, ricarica con update e digita il comando
<jester-> monky: quanto sei lontano dal rutter che manda wifi
<mnemonik> ho un problema... gli ultimi giorni il mio computer ha uno strano comportamento... frulla per qualche minuto e poi esce dalla sessione... il problema credo sia questo "Could not write bites: Broken pipe"... cercando su google sembra che il problema sia legato alla scheda Nvidia... ma io ho una scheda Intel! ...boh non capisco!
<cristian_c> mnemonik, leggi il /var/log/syslog
<cristian_c> *leggiti
<mnemonik> cristian_c, ok ...vengono registrati lì anche i problemi che si sono verificati nella sessione ospite?... qualche minuto fa mi è successo lì
<cristian_c> mnemonik, uhm, non sono sicuro, penso di sì
<cristian_c> mnemonik, comunque, controlla l'orario
<mnemonik> cristian_c, ok
<monky> ho perso la connessione -.-" cmq nn sto connesso dal pc cn ubuntu ma cn un'altro
<monky> e mi dice che è impossibile trovare i pacchetti
<jester-> monky: quanto sei lontano dal rutter che manda wifi
<utente_precise> ciao a tutt
<cristian_c> monky, puoi collegarti ocn il cavo ethernet?
<cristian_c> *con
<jester-> monky: quanto sei lontano dal rutter che manda wifi?
<jester-> mancava ?
<monky> no il fatto è che la rete non è mia D:
<jester-> monky: eh ma quanto sei lontano circa presapoco
<jester-> monky: se non arriva il segnale è normale che non  vede la wifi
<jester-> monky: col cellofono la vedi?
<monky> non saprei, so che con il mio pc windows 7 nello stesso punto dà da 3 a 4 tacche su 5
<monky> sì anche col telefono la vedo
<jester-> monky: click sull'icina di rete wifi abilitata?
<jester-> icona?
<cristian_c> jester-, forse non è associato al ssid
<cristian_c> lo si vede con iwconfig
<monky> sisi sia "Enable networking" che "enable wireless" sono attive (sì a me sono in inglese)
<jester-> monky: e lo la wifi in questione non la vedi?
<monky> per un po' la vedeva ma nn si connetteva; adesso no mi vede nessuna rete (neanche la rete condivisa dal mio lumia a pochi centimetri di distanza)
<cristian_c> monky, hai pacioccato per caso?
<monky> cmq quella rete ormai nn c'è più, si è disconnessa
<cristian_c> monky, iwconfig
<utente_precise> ce qualcuno esperto in configurazione del desktop gnome fall back ? ho precise pangolin 12.04.1
<jester-> utente_precise: non serve essere esperti
<jester-> utente_precise: problama?
<jester-> problema*
<utente_precise> ah io non riesco a non far partire la apllet bluethoot, siccome non ho aggeggi  thoot ongi volta che faccio boot parte ma non mi serve affatto, coem si disinesca per sempre ? grz
<utente_precise> bluethoot - applet
<monky> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590459/
<jester-> utente_precise:  lo disattivi se lo clicchi ti dovrebbe dare l'opzione
<utente_precise> non appare da nessun pate solo in memoria non ho nessuna rete bluetthoot
<utente_precise> nn appapre e' solo caricata in memoria
<jester-> utente_precise: spiega caricata in memoria
<utente_precise> apro il manager oppure top e ce in ram
<utente_precise> nn vedo nessuna applet in realta' pero'
<utente_precise> occupa 3 mb circa di ram
<jester-> utente_precise: progammi di avvio, disattivallo li
<utente_precise> jester-: dici d apreferenze -- > avvio
<jester-> o installa bum e fai con quello
<utente_precise> nessuna delle due risolve, in bum e' disttivata la rete bluethoot, e in preferenze -- > programmi avvio non ce nessuna applet
<Davide_> chistian
<Davide_> cristian
<utente_precise> nn spunt ada nessuna parte solo nel system manager
<utente_precise> oppure in top
<Davide_> cristian
<Davide_> cistian_c
<jester-> utente_precise: se disattivato non dovrebbe dare problemi
<Davide_> jester
<Davide_> ho piallato il pc
<Davide_> ma mi parte con la scritta "grub ...e non ricordo"
<utente_precise> invece si mi da sempre la applet in automatico ogni partenza devo ucciderla con il manager oppure con kill... mica e' normale ?
<utente_precise> jester, scusa per la precisione mancata, il nome vero e':  bluetooth-applet
<utente_precise> forse che parte d un file di configurazione che non conosco ?
<Krishian> Un grazie a mibofra per aver risolto il mio problema!
<Krishian> bye
<cristian_c> Davide_ , hai piallato e creato una ntfs?
<cristian_c> che occupa tutto
<utente_precise> cosa e' esattamente il run level S ? e perche' BUM non consente di modificare in modalita' avanzata quel run level ?
<utente_precise> ci vorrebe presente Marzocca mi sa'
<cristian_c> ah ,davide è uscito
<utente_precise> mi sa che si e' andato..
<cristian_c> eh
<utente_precise> mica era chairo come scriveva
<cristian_c> lol
<utente_precise> che diceva ??
<cristian_c> utente_precise, hai blueman o gnome-bluetooth
<cristian_c> ?
<utente_precise> non ho device blue affatto parte in automatico al bbott e resta li' in memoria fino a che non la uccido
<jester-> utente_precise:  dovresti togliere gnome-bluetooth  se non si trascina mezzo gnome
<utente_precise> non si trascina dietro mezzo gnem
<jester-> utente_precise: e non vedo il problema se usa pochissima ram
<utente_precise> io suso il fall back
<jester-> utente_precise: fallback è gnome3
<cristian_c> utente_precise, beh, puoi toglierlo dall'autostart
<utente_precise> 3 mega sono abbastanza per rompere per me
<cristian_c> disattivalo
<utente_precise> non c'e in programmi dia vvio
<cristian_c> uhm
<utente_precise> consoci bene il programma BUM ?
<jester-> utente_precise: vedi te. quel pacchetto sono le utilità per bluetooth prova a levarlo a vedere cosa si tir dietro
<utente_precise> avanzato?
<utente_precise> tutto, jester- mezzo gnome 3
<utente_precise> non capsico cosa lo fa partire
<jester-> utente_precise: 3 mb di ram?
<utente_precise> si la applett dico
<jester-> utente_precise: e per 3 mb di ram ne fai un dramma, niente sugnno
<jester-> su quanta?
<utente_precise> hai mai visto ildebian squeeze ?
<jester-> utente_precise: che centra debian
<utente_precise> ocupa la meta' ram
<utente_precise> faccio paragone tutto qui
<jester-> utente_precise disattivi i servizi in piu che carica ubuntu e avrai lo stesso risultato
<jester-> e i moduli
<jester-> utente_precise: ergo usare direttaente debian che mamma nostra è
<utente_precise> si vero ho disativato con BUM ,  ma parte lo stesso ! e' quello che vorrei capire, la "ratio"
<utente_precise> una volta capit ala ratio si tenta di assomigliare al meglio no?
<jester-> utente_precise: gnome-bluetooth è utilità e fa il suo lavoro. guarda se sqeeze lo usa
<jester-> se monta gnome scommetto di si
<utente_precise> o penso di no, forse i moduli? si deve usare il listato dei moduli?
<utente_precise> aspe cosa si usa
<jester-> lsmod
<utente_precise> aspe
<utente_precise> si c'e:  codice: " bluetooth      158479   10 rfcomm,bnep
<utente_precise> used
<utente_precise> jester-: conosci cosa sono i moduli : rfcomm  e bnep ?
<Davide_> rieccomi...cristian o jester
<Davide_> ho piallato tutto
<Davide_> ma mi da ancora l'avvio con il grub ...come devo fare?
<bonaff> problema schermo lampeggiante ubuntu...qualcuno è in grado di aiutarmi?
<utente_precise> ehila' david
<utente_precise> sii preciso ?
<Davide_> ho piallato l'hd
<utente_precise> format ?
<Davide_> ma quando riavvio il pc mi esce scritto che il grub non trova niente e rimane con una stanghetta che lampeggia.....si format TOTALE
<utente_precise> dicci cosa hai fatto esattamente, puoi ??
<utente_precise> eccerto rimane grub
<utente_precise> e trov formattato eccerto
<utente_precise> he live cd ahi?
<utente_precise> hai
<Davide_> il 12.04
<utente_precise> parti da CD
<Davide_> sono ora da cd
<utente_precise> e reinstalli il tuttto da insattla
<utente_precise> prima schermata
<Davide_> io voglio DISISTALLARE TUTTO PER METTERE WIN /
<Davide_> win7
<utente_precise> hai un solo  HD ?
<Davide_> si
<utente_precise> ahhhhhhhhhhhh e dillo no?
<Davide_> xD
<utente_precise> windows dici ??
<Davide_> si
<utente_precise> ufffaaa
<utente_precise> mica vale pr'
<Davide_> per poi ripartizionarlo meglio per far partire ubuntu da chiavetta
<utente_precise> nn pensi sia peggiore  di ubuntu?
<Davide_> mi serve per scuola e per giocare XD
<utente_precise> ahhah
<utente_precise> aspetta un secondo
<Davide_> pero vorrei usarli tutti e 2
<utente_precise> fammi meditare
<utente_precise> si certo
<utente_precise> devi mettre il ccd di win e installare prima quello
<Davide_> si ma parte il grub
<utente_precise> un doppia partizione dall inizio...
<utente_precise> hai il CD di windos
<utente_precise> ??
<Davide_> si
<bonaff> ho un problema post aggiornamento...su google non trovo niente di simile...quindi non so come muovermi...
<Davide_> mo me ne hanno dato uno migliore dammi 10 min di riavvio ecc e torno
<utente_precise> e da quello devi formattare tutto il HD a basso livello, reimmettere il master boot record e dopo instllare di nuovo windows
<Davide_> scusa
<Davide_> e a basso livello come lo formatto
<Davide_> ?
<utente_precise> non sono stato chiaro ?
<Davide_> no
<utente_precise> tutto il  disco dico da cd
<utente_precise> dopo copiare il MBR
<utente_precise> sul HD
<Davide_> da dove lo scarico il mbr
<utente_precise> e dopo installare windows
<Davide_> aiutami tu
<utente_precise> ci deve essere a rpocedura fai con ggoogle una ricerca
<Davide_> che devo cercare precisamente?
<utente_precise> hai presnte gooble ?
<Davide_> gooble?
<utente_precise> metti " ripristino del MBR in windows "
<utente_precise> googleeee
<Davide_> xD
<utente_precise> motore su internet
<utente_precise> mi sono spiegato ??
<Davide_> voglio dire sono ritardato ma fino a un certo punto xD
<utente_precise> io uso ubuda circa 5 anni, nn uso piuu' windzozz
<utente_precise> ok nn volevo offendere
<Davide_> sisi lo so :D
<cristian_c> Davide_, hai fatto ciò che p stato suggerito?
<cristian_c> *è
<Davide_> si
<Davide_> ho piallato tutto
<utente_precise> ook
<Davide_> ma mi parte con il grub :)
<utente_precise> ma NON il mbr
<utente_precise> e certo..
<cristian_c> Davide_, hai creato la ntfs?
<Davide_> si
<utente_precise> grub modifica il MBR
<utente_precise> e windows va in tilt
<utente_precise> quibdi, torno al mio problema: nessuno esperto sui moduli caricati nel kernel e su come disattivarli per sempre, senza feriti ??
<Davide_> rega riavvio e vi faccio sapere
<utente_precise> da cd di windows... davide
<utente_precise> qualcuno  esperto circa i moduli del kernel e su come disattivarli per sempre ?
<utente_precise> nessuno?
<axm> salve a tutti
<axm> qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come installare il programma avidemux su ubuntu?
<utente_precise> c'e nel synapitc
<utente_precise> che versione usi ?
<axm> avevo la 11 ma ha aggiornato in automatico
<axm> dunque nn sono sicura
<utente_precise> e ora che verrsione di ubu ?
<utente_precise> fai umane -a
<axm> nn so nemmeno da dove vedere, sono passata ad ubuntu e ancora sono in fase di apprendimento
<axm> umane -a?
<utente_precise> ahhh
<utente_precise> asp
<axm> dove sul terminale?
<utente_precise> vai in aspeeeeeeeeeeee
<utente_precise> un sec
<axm> ok
<utente_precise> cerca nel menu principale , manager di sistema
<utente_precise> e lo lanci
<utente_precise> li' dice tutto
<axm> nn lo trovo...
<axm> trovo gestori vari in sistema ma nessun manger
<utente_precise> menu -- sistema..... system manager
<utente_precise> strumenti di sistema ce'?
<utente_precise> e' gnome ?
<utente_precise> kde ?
<axm> nn c'è nemmeno system manager
<utente_precise> hai il gnome ?
<axm> ho la versione ubuntu studio installata
<utente_precise> o unity ?
<axm> gnome
<utente_precise> ahh nn la conosco bene
<utente_precise> nn ce' il menu principale ?
<axm> si certo
<utente_precise> e cerca strumenti....
<utente_precise> prima di unity era in SISTEMA ----
<axm> c'è gestore di impostazioni
<axm> di pacchetti
<utente_precise> nono
<utente_precise> vabbe' aspe
<utente_precise> terminale....
<axm> si
<utente_precise> aperto? fai un  lsb_release
<axm> No LSB modules are available.
<utente_precise> allora.. fai  lsb_release -a
<utente_precise> il codename ?
<axm> 	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<utente_precise> ah ecco
<utente_precise> come me
<utente_precise> nn mi ricordo il tuo problema era ?
<utente_precise> avidemux ?
<utente_precise> ce'  nel manager dei pacchetti, synaptic
<axm> ho provato a scaricare avidemux ma nn riesco a trovarlo o a capire se è stato installato o meno
<utente_precise> aspe'
<utente_precise> terminale fai    dpkg -l avidemux
<axm> l'ho selezionato con il gestore di pacchetti e credo di averlo istallato correttamente l'ultima volta
<utente_precise> o stai usando il gestore grafico..  oppure il terminale decidi tu
<axm> Nessun pacchetto corrispondente a avidemux
<utente_precise> nn entrambi insime
<utente_precise> che sati usando axm  ?
<utente_precise> staiù
<axm> ho fatto il comando nel terminale
<utente_precise> e le prime due letter dell ultimo rigo ? cosa sono
<axm> e mi ha risposto nessun pacchetto corrispondente
<utente_precise> le preime priam di avidemux
<axm> ho scritto dpkg -l avidemux
<utente_precise> allora devi aprire il gestore delle sorgenti e abilitare tutti i repository
<utente_precise> non da termianl che e' piu' difficle
<utente_precise> devi abilitare universe e multiverse
<utente_precise> e dato ceh ci sei pure backports
<axm> da dove, nn ho gestore delle sorgenti
<utente_precise> Gestore delle sorgenti
<utente_precise> si ci deve essere
<utente_precise> in s trumenti di sistema
<utente_precise> oppure puoi usare gestore dei apcchetti
<utente_precise> pacchetti
<axm> in strumenti di sistema ho altre voci
<utente_precise> sempre da strumenti sistema----  amministrazione
<utente_precise> dovreti imparare questo a memoria, diciamo
<utente_precise> sono le basi
<axm> mi rendo conto ma ho davvero una versione diversa evidentemente
<utente_precise> quando hai dato il comando  lsb_release -a diceva codename : precise ?
<axm> si
<utente_precise> e quindi? ci dovrebbe essere il sottomenu AMMINISTRAZIONE.. penso
<utente_precise> in genere e' nel menu strumenti di sistema
<utente_precise> scusa ma tu che vedi sul desktop?
<utente_precise> la base
<axm> XTerm, UX Term
<axm> Utenti e Gruppi
<axm> Ubuntu Software Center
<utente_precise> e basta ?
<utente_precise> ah usa lultimo
<utente_precise> center
<utente_precise> apri e cerca synaptic
<utente_precise> se non e' installato fai una isntallazione completa
<axm> risulta installato
<utente_precise> allora da teminale fai        sudo synaptic
<utente_precise> e password
<axm> Another synaptic is running. Trying to bring it to the foreground
<utente_precise> ce' quindi...
<utente_precise> sta girando
<utente_precise> aspe devi chiudere prima il center
<utente_precise> chiudi tutto lascia solo  il terminale
<axm> ok
<utente_precise> scusa ho errato io il center e' un abbellimento sul synaptic
<utente_precise> chiedo venia
<axm> che devo fare?
<utente_precise> solo il teminal
<axm> si
<axm> ho il terminal, vai
<utente_precise> fai: sudo synaptic.... e password... ce l'ahi presente?
<axm> si
<utente_precise> e' partito?
<axm> mi si apre il gestore pacchetti
<utente_precise> esatto! ci saimo
<utente_precise> il menu...... strimenti?
<utente_precise> strumenti
<utente_precise> cerca repository
<axm> trovato
<utente_precise> nella prima schedina devi metter e spunta su tutti
<utente_precise> sono 5 penso
<axm> fatto
<utente_precise> dice software per ubuntu
<utente_precise> nella terza scheda metti  sunt asu tutti  tranne proposed
<utente_precise> dove dice aggiornamenti
<axm> si fatto
<utente_precise> backports pure checcatto??
<utente_precise> devono essere 3 colla spunta
<utente_precise> il proposed no
<axm> nn sono cliccabili
<utente_precise> all ultimoi rigo metti per  " per qualsiasi versoione "
<utente_precise> coem no??
<bru_vo> buonasera, qualcuno mi aiuta a installare train director? http://www.backerstreet.com/traindir/trdirita.htm
<utente_precise> nn puo' esere strano
<utente_precise> bizzzaro
<utente_precise> alll aprima si ti permete  di  mettere le 4 spunte ??
<axm> i pulsanti in Aggiornamenti nn sono cliccabili
<axm> nn so perchè
<utente_precise> la priama si invece ??
<axm> si
<utente_precise> la prima scheda ?
<axm> si
<utente_precise> vabbe' pazienza
<utente_precise> chiudi e
<utente_precise> fai aggiorna in synaptic
<axm> faccio ripristina?
<utente_precise> si si deve aggiornare tutto
<utente_precise> completo ti conviene
<utente_precise> no ripristina nooooo
<utente_precise> solo chiudi
<axm> ok ora sono diventati cliccabili
<utente_precise> devo andare un minuto via.....
<axm> ho lasciato spuntato proposed
<utente_precise> ok
<utente_precise> chiudi e aggiorna
<axm> ho chiuso
<utente_precise> in alto a inistra
<cristian_c> axm, i proposed sono il male
<axm> sta scaricando pacchetti
<axm> ha finito
<axm> continuo a nn vedere avidemux
<axm> cristian_c, cosa sono i proposed?
<cristian_c> 21:41:11 <axm> ho lasciato spuntato proposed
<cristian_c> sono dei repo che fanno tanti danni
<cristian_c> se li attivi
<axm> che danni?
<utente_precise> levalo il proposed.
<utente_precise> e dopo rifai aggiorna di nuovoo
<utente_precise> io devo andare via ti aiuteranno spero
<utente_precise> mi chiamnao off line devo andare ciaooo
<cristian_c> axm, ti smichia il sistema
<cristian_c> *sminchia
<utente_precise> ciao axm
<Davide_> ragazzi sono tornato
<alessandr1> buonasera a tutti
<alessandr1> non riesco a vedere i video su premium play
<axm> ciao utente_precise
<axm> e garzie
<axm> grazie
<alessandr1> sia con chrome che con firefox
<Davide_> sono riuscito a installare il boot loader windows infatti il grub non mi esce più ora il problema è che il cd di win 7 non parte non è che ho installato un MBR non adatto a win7?
<alessandr1> ho ubuntu 12.10 installato su pc
<axm> cristian_c forse tu puoi aiutarmi
<axm> non riesco a installare avidemux
<cristian_c> axm, è facile
<alessandr1> ho provato installare monnlight con firefox ma niente da fare non riesco a vedere un video
<alessandr1> c'è qulcuno che ne sà qualcosa?
<Davide_> nada...
<Davide_> cristian hai letto cosa succede adesso ?:)
<axm> cristian_c anche se sarà facile io nn so come si fa...
<alessandr1> nessuno sa darmi qualche consiglio in merito?
<cristian_c> Davide_, aggiornami
<cristian_c> axm, a che punto sei?
<Davide_>  sono riuscito a installare il boot loader windows infatti il grub non mi esce più ora il problema è che il cd di win 7 non parte non è che ho installato un MBR non adatto a win7?
<axm_> cristian_c, l'ho scaricato avidemux
<axm_> ma nn lo trovo nel menu delle applicazioni
<axm_> non dovrebbe andarci in automatico?
<cristian_c> axm_, hai usato il software center
<cristian_c> Davide_, secondo me da live puoi vedere tutto
<axm_> il gestore di pacchetti
<cristian_c> axm_, ok
<Davide_> in che senso?
<cristian_c> axm_, installa il pacchetto
<cristian_c> Davide_, se avvii una live vedi che tabella delle partizioni c'è e quali partizioni, attualmente
<cristian_c> e perché windows non la vede
<axm_> credo di averlo installato
<cristian_c> ok
<Davide_> io ora sono il live da ubuntu ma windows da cd non vuole partire
<cristian_c> Davide_, postami: sudo fdisk -l
<Davide_> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes 255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 60801 cilindri, totale 976773168 settori Unità = settori di 1 * 512 = 512 byte Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Identificativo disco: 0x000b24f2  Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1            2048   976773119   488385536    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<axm_> cristian_c risolto
<axm_> grazie
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Davide_
<ubot-it> Davide_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Davide_> non ho capito sta cosa del pastebin
<cristian_c> Davide_, dentro pastebin ci devi copiare il contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> e poi ci posti il link
<Davide_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1590756/
<Davide_> ???
<alessandr1> nessuno sa come posso vedere i video su play mediaset premium
<valerio> ciao ragazzi vorrei un aiuto.ho scaricato lili usb creator e ho installato ubuntu 12.10 su una microsd.ho selezionato 0 mb al passo 3:persistenza.è tutto ok?
<valerio> al riavvio mi installerà ubuntu sul mio pc?
<Davide_> cristian=
<Davide_> ?
<Davide_> cristian devo andare ci vediamo domani ;)
<cristian_c> alessandr1, mi pare di averti già risposto in passato
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  e quando???
<cristian_c> mi pare l'altro giorno avevi già chiesto per mediaset premium
<cristian_c> ma posso sbagliarmi
<alessandr1> no ero io allora
<alessandr1> non ero io
<alessandr1> cristian_c,  hai la soluzione percaso?
<cristian_c> alessandr1, è più complicato dei canali in chiaro
<cristian_c> cioè rai 1 rai2, .. can 5, la7
<cristian_c> perché qui oltre a silverlight, c'è anche i drm
<alessandr1> ehh immagino
<cristian_c> e moonlight non basta
<alessandr1> ma siccome ho un abbonamento
<cristian_c> mediaset premium credo sia criptato
<cristian_c> lo so
<cristian_c> andrebbe googlato
<alessandr1> vorrei usufruire del servizio
<alessandr1> senza andare accedere al maledetto windows
<alessandr1> dici che non ci sia storia su questa pratica?
<cristian_c> più che altro non mi sono informato sufficientemente
<alessandr1>  è una palla accendere  xp solo per usufruire questo servizio
<alessandr1> oltrettutto ci mette 10 minuti avviarsi
<alessandr1> con ubuntu in meno di un minuto si avvia
<cristian_c> alessandr1, eh eh
<alessandr1> nianche con vlc non si riesce
<cristian_c> la cosa va studiata
<alessandr1> ho capito è difficile insomma
<ado> ciao a tutti.. c'è un modo per velocizzare il pc? tipo un deframmenta?
<xiaoy> ado il filesystem usato da gnu-linux non necessita di deframmentazione (almeno non ai ritmi di windows)
<ado> ma è lentissimo..
<ado> ho notato che piu vado avanti e piu diventa lento..
<ado> cosa posso fare per aumentare la velocita?
<xiaoy> ado con win ti va più veloce?
<ado> si
<xiaoy> ado non è un problema di deframmentazione, dipende dal tuo sistema... bisognerebbe dare un'occhiata a tutta la configurazione del sistema e capire quale modulo del kernel, driver, (X server config?) non è settato correttamente
<ado> quindi cosa dovrei fare? premetto che non sono esperto di linux
<xiaoy> ado servono le specifiche del tuo pc e la versione di ubuntu che hai installato
<ado> ora sto usando lightweight xii desktop env.
<xiaoy> ado la versione di ubuntu, ex. 12.04 ... 12.10 ... ecc
<ado> dove la vedo?
<xiaoy> nel terminale: uname -a
<xiaoy> ado, scusa: lsb_release -a
<ado> ubuntu 12.04.2 lts
<xiaoy> ado, come ti ho detto, bisogna vedere anche la configurazione del tuo sistema.
<ado> come faccio?
<xiaoy> ado, servirebbe l'output di comandi come sysinfo, hwinfo, lspci, lsub, sudo lshw, cat  /etc/network/interfaces, iwconfig...
<xiaoy> diciamo che molto probabilemte il tuo pc non supporta bene linux... potrebbe essere anche una questione di bios
<xiaoy> anche sapere che pc è non sarebbe male
<ado> come faccio a darti le caratteristiche...?
<xiaoy> !pastebin | ado
<ubot-it> ado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ado> calcola che è un po' vecchiotto..ma con xp andava bene.. ho voluto cambiare..perche dopo diversi mesi.. si impallava...
<xiaoy> ahhh....
<xiaoy> allora spetta...
<xiaoy> il pc è vecchio? allora è normale che con 12.04 ti va a lumaca
<xiaoy> usa lubuntu o, al max, xubuntu
<xiaoy> è come se ci meet win8... che cosa ti aspetti?
<xiaoy> *metti
<ado> e cosa devo fare?
<ado> per xubuntu basta che riavvio e lo scelgo?
<ado> perchè ho la possibilità di scegliere quando mi arriva la schermata dove inserisco il mio account e psw
<xiaoy> ado, un consiglio: scarica lubuntu e installa da 0
<ado> orkk.. devo ricominciare da 0?... avevo formattato il mio pc.. creando 2 partizioni.. una con ubuntu.. e una con xp---
<xiaoy> non è quello che si "dovrebbe" consigliare di fare, ma... fidati, io ho un pc con 500mb di ram, lubuntu va benissimo e hai tutto il softawre aggiornato
<ado> devo formattare?
<xiaoy> !installazione | ado
<ubot-it> ado: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<xiaoy> ado, da installazione puoi decidere dove installare (e quindi anche di formattare)
<xiaoy> basta che scegli "manuale" quando si tratta di scegliere dove installare
<xiaoy> selezioni la partizione dove hai messo ubuntu (diciamo per ex sda3) e imposti "/" come mountpoint
<ado> una domanda.. poichè avevo installato in 2 partizioni ubuntu e xp.. ora quando parte.. non mi da la possibilità di scegliere.. anche se si vede.. ubuntu e xo.. ma parte direttamente con ubuntu.
<ado> ma poi se lo faccio.. tutto il contenuto scompare? mail.. foto ecc..?
<xiaoy> ado, le foto e i dati di ubuntu puoi benissimo salvarli
<xiaoy> ado, puoi mettere tutto su una usb, o copiarle nelle partizione di win
 * xiaoy va via...
<xiaoy> ciao a tutti...
#ubuntu-it 2013-01-31
<GigiPasto> Buonasera a tutti!
<GigiPasto> posso chiedere aiuto a qualcuno?
<ZerOTreSs-> buondì :)
<glpiana> ola
<enzotib> buongiorno
<pablo_> ciao
<pablo_> volevo sapere se esiste il cd di ubuntu vorrei utillizzarlo da cd senza installarlo grazie o anche da penna usb
<pablo_> qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano?
<pablo_> grazie
<enzotib> !release | pablo_
<ubot-it> pablo_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<pablo_> grazie
<pablo_> ma una volta scaricato poi lo metto su cd?
<pablo_> o penna usb?
<enzotib> pablo_, puoi fare entrambe le cose
<pablo_> ok  vado subito a scaricarlo ti ringrazio e buona giornata
<enzotib> pablo_, per metterlo su usb devi usare un tool specifico
<enzotib> pablo_, nel caso più semplice "dd", oppure usb-creator oppure unetbootin (se lo fai da linux)
<enzotib> !usbwin | altrimenti
<ubot-it> altrimenti: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<pablo_> grazie ancora...se avro' altro da chiedere posso farlo?
<enzotib> certamente
<enzotib> questo canale esiste per questo
<pablo_> grazie ancora !!
<Dig> salve, qualcuno può dare uno sguardo a questo crash???    http://imagebin.org/244901
<marco> buongiorno ragazzi
<CentoAnime> Buon giorno a tutti!! avrei bisogno di un aiuto c'è qualcuno disposto a darmi una mano?
<Guest41913> volevo chiedervi una cosa. sono nuovo di ubuntu.
<Guest41913> ma fifa13 e pes13 girano su ubuntu?
<OverMe> CentoAnime, chiedi, chi sa ti aiuta
<OverMe> Guest41913, forse con wine, ma non è detto
<Guest41913> wine si trova su ubuntu software center?
<CentoAnime> allora non riesco a far girare un gioco su ubuntu... ho provato con wine e con playonlinux.. il gioco in questione è metin2 come posso fare?
<OverMe> Guest41913, sì, ma ti consiglio prima di verificare la compatibilità di quello che vuoi installare, qui http://appdb.winehq.org/
<CentoAnime> allora non riesco a far girare un gioco su ubuntu... ho provato con wine e con playonlinux.. il gioco in questione è metin2 come posso fare?
<OverMe> wine e playonlinux non sono imbattibili. Se un programma non riesce a farlo funzionare c'è poco da fare
<CentoAnime> quindi non c'è modo di far funzionare alcuni programmi su ubuntu?
<OverMe> ovvio che i programmi per windows non possono girare tutti su linux
<CentoAnime> ho anche un altro problema... i software del mio cellulare sono per windows e non mi istalla nemmeno quelli... anche li devo rinunciare?
<enzotib> CentoAnime, forse non è chiaro: Linux e Windows sono due sistemi operativi diversi
<enzotib> CentoAnime, se un programma non è scritto esplicitamente per un certo sistema operativo, puoi solo usare emulazioni, con le limitazioni del caso
<enzotib> oppure la virtualizzazione, anche qui con le limitazioni del caso
<enzotib> CentoAnime, se hai bisogno di usare software per windows, che funziona solo su windows, usa windows
<Vyrgil> Salve ragazzi come si faccio a far partire ubuntu da live CD in un PC con EFI
<enzotib> !uefi | Vyrgil
<ubot-it> Vyrgil: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Dig> salve, qualcuno può dare uno sguardo a questo crash???    http://imagebin.org/244901
<enzotib> Dig, io l'ho dato lo sguardo, più che mandare la segnalazione c'è poco da fare
<Dig> enzotib, ho chiesto solo perché non è la prima volta che lo vedo e avviane all'avvio, senza che faccia altro...e mi esce su due pc diversi.
<enzotib> Dig, capisco che è fastidioso, ma non so aiutarti
<Dig> enzotib, ok, grazie, comunque.
<ErVito> oh guyzzz
<ErVito> con un disco esterno non riconosciuto che se pò fa??
<ErVito> Se butta via??
<OverMe> ErVito, che hai provato per vedere se lo riconosce?
<ErVito> OverMe: lsusb
<ErVito> niente
<OverMe> dmesg?
<ErVito> stavo dando un occhio proprio a quello
<ErVito> non segnala nulla
<ErVito> le ultime voci sono relativi alla connessione wifi
<OverMe> nulla nulla di nulla? strano
<OverMe> già provato a cambiare porta usb / cavo usb?
<OverMe> di solito quando l'hdd è rotto comunque riesce a trovare il controller usb. se non trova niente mi fa sospettare che l'hdd sia buono ma si sia rotto l'"esternalizzatore"
<ErVito> dmesg: http://pastebin.com/qM9QSkPz
<ErVito> OverMe: provo
<ErVito> perché il disco gira ma non esiste per il pc
<pablo__> buongiorno ! a tutti
<pablo__> Ho scaricato Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.4.exe e vorrei un consiglio su quale ubuntu scaricare
<pablo__> vi spiego il da fare prima
<pablo__> siccome ho perso la partizione di un hard disk e con windows 7 non riesco a formattarla anche se la vede con gestione disco...
<pablo__> volevo vedere se riesco con ubuntu facendolo partire su usb e poi tentare di creare la partizione non allocandola...
<pablo__> cosa mi consigliate
<pablo__> grazie
<glpiana> pablo__, o la 12.04 o la 12.10
<pablo__> quindi se scarico una di queste versioni su usb e faccio il boot da questa poi riesco a fare questa cosa?
<pablo__> con ubuntu riesco nell'operazione o è difficile?
<glpiana> !gparted | pablo__
<ubot-it> pablo__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<pablo__> Quindi provo prima con gparted?
<pablo__> E' questo quello che mi consigliate prima di cimentarmi con ubuntu?
<glpiana> pablo__, se devi fare qualcosa su una partizione devi usare un editor di partizioni. gparted è un editor di partizioni
<glpiana> pablo__, gparted è un programma che trovi già in ubuntu
<pablo__> ok, lo avevo trovato in formato iso ma non ancora utilizzato, ma volevo anche dire che avevo già utilizzato il programma EASEUS Partition Master 6.5.1 Home Edition ma con esito negativo in quanto non mi dava la possibilita' di formattarlo poiche' lo vede come partizione con boot...
<pablo__> cosa mi consigliate in questo caso? Grazie
<pablo__> grazie comunque
<pablo__> rimango in linea per un possibile aiuto da parte vostra, grazie di nuovo
<enzotib> pablo__, una volta che avvii da livecd, hai già gparted disponibile e ti puoi collegare qui e si vede al momento se ci sono problemi come risolverli
<HiFidelity> ciao se io ho un comando del terminale un pò lungo che uso spesso è possibile creare un qualcosa che lo clicco e lo esegue?
<ErVito> uno script?
<HiFidelity> boh
<HiFidelity> qualcosa che lo clicco e fa un comando del terminale
<ErVito> yes
<HiFidelity> se no tutte le volte devo aprire il terminale e digitare cercare i file associati
<HiFidelity> come si fa
<ErVito> puoi creare un lanciatore o anche un semplice script
<HiFidelity> sei bono te?
<ErVito> mah, non sono orlando bloom ma di script qualcosina so
<ErVito> :D
<HiFidelity> ok allora come si fa
<HiFidelity> io ho un comando del terminale
<pablo__> ok grazie tante rimango collegato per aiuti vari
<HiFidelity> optirun 'percorso'
<HiFidelity> semplic
<HiFidelity> cosi
<HiFidelity> volgio un coso da cliccare per farlo andare
<ErVito> HiFidelity: crei un file pippo.sh ci metti dentro l'intestazione #!/bin/bash e, se il comando lancia un programma grafico, è sufficiente che tu ci metta il comando
<ErVito> invece se il comando stampa a terminale, apri una nuova shell con bash -c 'comando'
<HiFidelity> no no è grafico
<HiFidelity> ah allora semplice cosi
<ErVito> allora metti quella riga ed il comando
<HiFidelity> .sh
<ErVito> salvi, chiudi, prova a cliccarci, se non succede un belino, prova a dargli i permessi di esecuzione con sudo chmod +x /path/al/file/pippo.sh
<ErVito> a quel punto dovrebbe andare
<HiFidelity> ok provo appena finisco di aggiornare
<emma> saluti a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare "sorgente DVD" per vedere i films da dischetto?
<emma> ho installato ubuntu 11.10
<glpiana> !formatiproprietari | emma
<ubot-it> emma: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Blacklist> emma: puoi isatallare irepository Medibuntu
<ale_> buongiorno a tutti
<ale_> potreste dirmi un programma simile a windows silverlight che funzioni su ubuntu per quei siti che richiedono il programma di microsoft?
<glpiana> ale_, c'era moonlight, plugin per firefox. ma non so dirti se è ancora funzionante
<ale_> e per chronium?
<glpiana> ale_, per chromium penso non ci sia nemmeno moonlight
<OverMe> tra un po' non ci sarà più neanche silverlight
<ale_> e cosa si può usare
<glpiana> \o/
<glpiana> ale_, nulla che io sappia
<emma> glpiana: non sono pratica di Ubuntu 11.10, dove trovo il terminale? è dal terminale che devo operare?
<glpiana> emma, il terminale si trova sotto gli accessori (ma è raggiungibile, se non ricordo male, con ctrl+t)
<TaLaDo> alt+ctrl+t
<Holden> ale_, se è per vedere la rai c'è un plugin che funziona bene con firefox
<glpiana> emma, hai trovato il terminale?
<emma> glpiana: Blacklist : come si installano i repositori? è questo che devo fare?
<glpiana> emma, non installare nessun repository. nel terminale scrivi: dpkg -l | grep libdvdread4
<glpiana> emma, dimmi se elenca qualcosa
<Blacklist> emma:  apri il terminale e scrivi : sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list
<glpiana> Blacklist, non serve mettere medibuntu per i dvd
<Blacklist> glpiana: basta solo istallare il paccheto libdvdcss2
<glpiana> Blacklist, più semplicemente basta eseguire lo script /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh contenuto in libdvdread4
<Blacklist> ma con i mediaubuntu puo avere agg.
<glpiana> Blacklist, aggiornamenti di libdvdcss2? e quando ce ne sono stati?
<emma> glpiana: Blacklist : scusate sto anche lavorando..! chi devo seguire? glpiana  o Blacklist ? Mi dite due cose diverse?
<glpiana> emma, ti ho chiesto se il comando dpkg -l | grep libdvdread4   risponde qualcosa
<Blacklist> emma:  segui glpiana è molto più informato di me ed più bravo
<alemar> salve a tutti, avrei intenzione di installare ubuntu lts, unity non la trovo particolarmente affascinante( a mio modo di vedere), preferisco gnome classic, voi cosa ne pensate? vorrei convincermi....
<alemar> utilizzate tutti unity?
<glpiana> alemar, puoi usare gnome classic se vuoi. basta installare il pacchetto gnome-session-fallback
<alemar> ...o ci sono ancora i nostalgici
<alemar> della vecchia gnome
<jester-> alemar: è coma la bonda la mora e la bruna, cisono altrei 27 cd/wm che puoi installare
<glpiana> alemar, per le opinioni chiedi su #ubuntu-it-chat
<alemar> ho cannato chat
<jester-> alemar: per es installando gnome-session-fallback avrai gnome classico
<Blacklist> alemar: hai a disposizione molti DE
<alemar> a voi unity piace? non vorrei essere l'unico controcorrente
<emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1592757/
<glpiana> alemar, per cortesia, in #ubuntu-it-chat , non qui
<alemar> scusate
<glpiana> emma, oki, ora scrivi: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<glpiana> emma, ti installerà la libreria necessaria per decodificare i dvd
<emma> glpiana: fatto!
<glpiana> emma, ora dovresti poter leggere i dvd con qualsiasi player video
<emma> glpiana:  provato ma "Riproduttore filmati" mi risponde così..http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1592768/
<glpiana> emma, scrivi nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep libdvd
<emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1592772/
<glpiana> emma, avevi chiuso il riproduttore di filmati dopo aver dato i comandi che ti ho passato?
<emma> glpiana: SI! Chiuso e riaperto!
<emma> glpiana: e reinserito dvd
<glpiana> emma, scrivi nel temrinale: dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-restricted-extras
<emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1592784/
<glpiana> emma, la guida che ti ho indicato diceva di installarlo. installalo ora con: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jester-> glpiana: dovresti saperlo che leggere fa perdere la vista almeno quanto le s+++e
<glpiana> jester-, vero
<Blacklist> bene io devo andare un saluto a tutto il chan
<emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1592795/
<glpiana> emma, premi invio
<emma> glpiana: il terminale sta lavorando..
<glpiana> ok
<emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1592804/
<glpiana> emma, se l'OK è evidenziato, premi invio, se non lo è premi il tasto TAb e poi premi invio
<emma> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1592809/
<glpiana> emma, seleziona "sì" e premi invio
<emma> glpiana:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1592815/
<glpiana> emma, oki, ora riapri il riproduttore di filmati e prova il dvd
<emma> glpiana: ho provato a caricare un dvd e riaprire il "riproduttore di filmati" mi dice: SI E' VERIFICATO UN ERRORE,Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed.
<jester-> emma: è un dvd clonato?
<emma> jester-: NO! l'ho perso in biblioteca, ha il bollino SIAE.
<jester-> ciumbia
<jester-> emma: hai provato con vlc?
<fabioamd87> qualcuno mi aiuterebbe a testare un programmino?
<glpiana> !chat | fabioamd87
<ubot-it> fabioamd87: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabioamd87> un programmino per ubuntu
<glpiana> fabioamd87, cortesemente, vai in #ubuntu-it-chat per queste richieste. qui non c'è supporto per programmi esterni
<emma> glpiana: jester: ho provato altri dvd e funzionano, il primo che ho provato non lo geggeva..vabbè! Grazie! Jiester per vlc poi mi spieghi cosa significa..scusa l'ignoranzaaz
<jester-> emma: prova con vlc, se non ce l'hai installalo
<jester-> emma: vlc è un player che se ne frega dei plugins, sudo apt.get install vlc
<jester-> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Gianmarco> posso installare ubuntu su un netbook acer aspire one D255 ???
<glpiana> Gianmarco, provalo da live e vedi se gira. se va bene procedi con l'installazione
<glpiana> !installazione | Gianmarco
<ubot-it> Gianmarco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Gianmarco> Grazie..
<HiFidelity> allora in poche parole sto cercando di fare un file .sh per eseguire un comando del terminale senza scriverlo sempre, ma quando ci trascino il file per far venir fuori il percorso come nella shell gedit si blocca
<HiFidelity> diventa grigio
<HiFidelity> non si muove più
<HiFidelity> non dà segni di vita
<HiFidelity> non esala respiro
<HiFidelity> non risponde agli stimoli
<Blacklist> Salve a tutti
<glpiana> HiFidelity, trascinando un file in gedit stai chiedendo a gedit di editarlo
<HiFidelity> ah no no
<HiFidelity> ho messo il percorso a mano ma
<HiFidelity> non fa
<HiFidelity> nel senso se lo clicco apre gedit
<HiFidelity> non esegue il comando
<HiFidelity> capito
<glpiana> HiFidelity, metti su pastebin il contenuto di sto file .sh
<glpiana> !paste | HiFidelity
<ubot-it> HiFidelity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<HiFidelity> non c'è bisogno del pasta
<HiFidelity> optirun '/home/bluestarry/HoN/hon-x86'
<HiFidelity> bumblebeed
<HiFidelity> è
<TaLaDo> ?
<glpiana> HiFidelity, e quando scrivi sta riga nel terminale ottieni il risultato che vuoi?
<HiFidelity> esatto
<HiFidelity> mi parte con la scheda grafica della nvidia
<HiFidelity> quella putente
<glpiana> HiFidelity, hai reso eseguibile il file .sh?
<HiFidelity> grazie a bumblebee
<HiFidelity> no
<OverMe> devi mettere #!/bin/bash all'inizio del file e renderlo eseguibile come ti è stato detto prima
<glpiana> fallo e poi scrivi il percorso completo ad optirun
<Blacklist> HiFidelity: se non lo rendi eseguibile non parte
<HiFidelity> ah
<HiFidelity> come si fa a mandarlo eseguibile
<glpiana> HiFidelity, da terminale: chmod +x file
<HiFidelity> ok
<Blacklist> o pure vai sul file tasto destro propietà e flangia rendi eseguibile
<HiFidelity> meglio perchè bash non lo trova
<glpiana> HiFidelity, bash non trova cosa?
<HiFidelity> il file
<glpiana> HiFidelity, non è bash che non lo trova, sei tu che gli chiedi di cercarlo nel posto sbagliato
<HiFidelity> ah bona
<HiFidelity> va beh ho fatto con la gui
<HiFidelity> grazie
<HiFidelity> cmq ho un'altro problema: gnome (classic) non fa alt+tab
<glpiana> HiFidelity, devi controllare le scorciatoie della tastiera dalle impostazioni di sistema
<HiFidelity> ci guardo subito
<HiFidelity> bene c'è tutto quello che mi serve
<HiFidelity> ottimo e abbondante, signor capitano
<HiFidelity> eh chi non ha fatto il militare non mi può capire
<Blacklist> bravo HiFidelity
<HiFidelity> e deve avere anche un pò di anni alle spalle eh
<HiFidelity> quando si faceva il militare noi
<HiFidelity> c'erano le camerate da 100 persone
<HiFidelity> no come oggi
<massy> ehehehe vero
<glpiana> !chat | HiFidelity
<ubot-it> HiFidelity: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massy> HiFidelity, verissimo
<HiFidelity> una volta internet ubuntu e cazzi non c'erano eh, pedalare e lavorare
<Blacklist> HiFidelity: ahah è meglio seguire il consiglio di glpiana
<HiFidelity> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<romeopapa> glpiana, ciao, ho diversi problemi con libreoffice e questa benedetta 12.10, sei a conoscenza di bug di libreoffice? a me si chiude senza motivo, oppure apro dei file, di writer, posso modificarli ma non salvarli con nome
<romeopapa> per quanto riguarda la 12.10 mi appaiono di continuo messaggi di errore
<MoL0ToV> ragazzi, ho collegato 2 monitor alla scheda grafica, solo che me li fa vedere in modalità clonata. come faccio a far vedere 2 aree del desktop indipendenti su entrambi i monitor?
<MoL0ToV> modalità estesa insomma per capirsi
<enzotib> romeopapa, prova a cancellare ~/.config/libreoffice/
<enzotib> romeopapa, i file che non puoi salvare sono forse aperti dalla posta?
<romeopapa> enzotib, no, dal disco
<enzotib> romeopapa, che permessi hanno?
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, usi gnome/unity?
<romeopapa> enzotib, tutta la cartella? ~/.config/libreoffice/ è quella di configurazione che si ricrea al primo avvio giusto?
<enzotib> romeopapa, sì
<romeopapa> enzotib, per quanto riguarda i file la cosa è assolutamente a random...nessuna regola, anche con file modificati il giorno prima con libreoffice
<MoL0ToV> enzotib, xfce
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, non c'è niente del tipo "duplicare i monitor" su Impostazioni->Schermo"?
<Steeler> Su un NoteBook con 2Ghz di CPU e 1GB di RAM quale Ubuntu ci potrei mettere?
<romeopapa> enzotib, ci sei ancora?
<enzotib> sì
<Akhilleus> ho aggiornato libreoffice ma rimane la release vecchia????
<glpiana> Akhilleus, come hai aggiornato libreoffice?
<Akhilleus> ho la build 3
<Akhilleus> da terminale
<glpiana> Akhilleus, la build3 da dove l'hai presa?
<MoL0ToV> enzotib, no nulla
<Akhilleus> xkè nn è nuova?
<Akhilleus> da lffl
<glpiana> Akhilleus, rispondi per cortesia
<Akhilleus> ppa lffl
<glpiana> Akhilleus, ecco, qui non c'è supporto su versioni di software esterne ai repository ufficiali
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, puoi farlo comunque da terminale con xrandr
<Akhilleus> come la cancello?
<Akhilleus> non sapevo fosse qualcosa che fa male al sistema
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, qualcosa tipo xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --left-of LVDS
<glpiana> Akhilleus, con ppa-purge
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, guarda un po' la pagina di manuale
<Akhilleus> ritorna la stessa di prima?
<glpiana> Akhilleus, sì
<Akhilleus> ma io l'ho installata dopo cmq
<Akhilleus> avevo abiworld
<claudia22> Ciao a tutti, avrei una domanda da fare, c'è qualcuno disponibile? :)
<MoL0ToV> ~$ sudo xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x1024 --left-of DVI-0
<MoL0ToV> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output VGA-0
<MoL0ToV> sarebbe?
<Akhilleus> ok grz
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, xrandr senza opzioni ti da le uscite disponibile, che sono in genere cose tipo VGA1 LVDS1, senza trattini
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, inoltre non serve sudo
<enzotib> disponibili*
<glpiana> Akhilleus, se prima non l'avevi che intendevi con la tua domanda?
<Akhilleus> tutto riolto è tornato il 3.6.2 grazie molto glpiana
<MoL0ToV> uhm
<MoL0ToV> no a me da: VGA-0 connected 1280x1024+0+0 DVI-0 connected 1280x1024+0+0
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, metti su pastebin l'output di xrandr,?
<MoL0ToV> ok
<MoL0ToV> eccolo
<MoL0ToV> http://www.pastebin.ca/2309327
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, nel comando di prima prova a scambiare VGA-0 con DVI-0
<enzotib> boh, è un tentativo
<MoL0ToV> $ xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1280x1024 --left-of VGA-0
<MoL0ToV> xrandr: cannot find crtc for output VGA-0
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prova senza specificare la risoluzione
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, riprova nel modo precedente, ma senza sudo (se non l'hai già provato)
<pablo__> --all' Attenzione di Enzotib---- questa mattina ho installato ubuntu sul mio portatile poichè volevo ripristinare una partizione che windows 7 non mi faceva formattare e allora con ubuntu installato ho formattato la partizione e quindi contento di esserci riuscito , son ripartito con il sistema facendo logout. Ma ora mi trovo con una schermata nera e con la dicitura ''bootmng is missing premere ctl alt canc per riavviare....sigh c
<MoL0ToV> niente da fare non funzika
<MoL0ToV> vabbè
<MoL0ToV> pace
<pablo__> procedure che trovo non funzionano.... mi aiuti per favore ....grazie
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, prova a installare l'interfaccia di xrandr, mi pare sia arandr
<MoL0ToV> ho già provato, non va
<MoL0ToV> vabbè vado in ferramenta!!
<MoL0ToV> ze vedemo grazie intanto
<MoL0ToV> :)
<enzotib> pablo__, non è che hai formattato una partizione che serviva a win7?
<enzotib> pablo__, se hai usato la live, ubuntu non era installato
<pablo__> no enzo io ho solo formattato la partizione che windows 7 non vedeva
<pablo__> no purtroppo ho installato ubuntu su un disco che avevo libero
<enzotib> pablo__, non si avvia neanche con ubuntu?
<pablo__> funzionava bene e allora ho visto che la partizione me la vedeva..
<pablo__> no non mi fa vedere piu niente
<pablo__> solo la dicitura
<enzotib> pablo__, avvia con la live
<pablo__> la live dove la trovo ora sono su un altro pc
<pablo__> posso scaricarla e masterizzarla sul dvd?
<enzotib> pablo__, come hai fatto ad installare?
<enzotib> pablo__, hai usato un dvd oppure una pendrive, ecco devi avviare con quello/a
<pablo__> ho scaricato ubuntu e con daemon tool ho effettuato l'istallazione
<enzotib> pablo__, uhm, quindi hai installato da windows, con wubi?
<pablo__> si esatto mi ricordo che aveva quel nome
<enzotib> perché non hai chiesto prima qui?
<pablo__> mannaggia , pensavo di andare bene
<enzotib> !release | pablo__
<ubot-it> pablo__: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<enzotib> !usbwin| pablo__
<ubot-it> pablo__: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<pablo__> io stamane avevo chiesto e infatti mi avevate dato le stesse procedure
<pablo__> poi ho messo sulla chiavetta e dando il boot da usb non partiva niente....
<pablo__> allora ho pensato di installarlo direttamente su una partizione vuota
<enzotib> pablo__, se hai impostato bene il bios ed hai fatto bene la pendrive, DEVE partire
<pablo__> ho provato e riprovato ma niente non voleva proprio andare....
<pablo__> ci sta una procedura per ripristinare questo bootmng?
<enzotib> pablo__, senza live non possiamo fare niente
<enzotib> pablo__, a meno che non hai un disco di win7, metti quello e ripristini
<pablo__> ma deve essere originale?
<pablo__> perche' io ho messo il win7 e anche il vista ma gira il cd e poi si ferma
<pablo__> tornando con la schermata nera e la famosa dicitura
<pablo__> mi tocchera' andare dal tecnico mi sa
<paraninfo> salve a tutti, sono un rompiballe che ha un problema...dopo vari aggiornamenti il pc non vede più la webcam integrata che ho sullo schermo...che fare?
<paraninfo> non la trovo nemmeno in impostazioni ecc ecc..
<paraninfo> .
<cristian_c> paraninfo, che webcam?
<paraninfo> cristal eye il nome commerciale
<paraninfo> le specifiche non me le ricordo...
<cristian_c> paraninfo, funzionava di default
<cristian_c> ?
<paraninfo> sì, in realtà a tratti andava a saltelli...ma almeno funzionava..
<Marco_Casamenti> hi could someone help me?
<Holden> !italiano
<ubot-it> scrivere in maniera corretta facilita la lettura dei messaggi: frasi contenenti abbreviazioni, spesso chiare soltanto a chi le scrive, sono di difficile interpretazione. Ti invitiamo pertanto a non usarle. Vedi http://tinyurl.com/35d9kcn
<cristian_c> paraninfo, cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Holden> oops
<Marco_Casamenti> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?
<Holden> !qualcuno | Marco_Casamenti
<ubot-it> Marco_Casamenti: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> !pastebin | paraninfo
<ubot-it> paraninfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<paraninfo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593299/
<Marco_Casamenti> sto provando a installare ubuntu 12.10 sulla mia macchina un acer aspire 5560; processore AMD Dual-Core A4-3300M; con Windows 7 Home Premium a 64 bit. Ho provato l'instalazione da DVD masterizzato e da chiavett USB ma in entrambi i casi, nonostante abbia settato il bios in modo da dare la precedenza al DVD e alla chiavetta, la macchina non riconosce i file di installazione di ubuntu e windows parte normalmente
<paraninfo> cristian c...non ho capito..sono una chiavica con queste cose...
<cristian_c> paraninfo, bene pastebin, ma devi copiarci il risultato del comando :)
<paraninfo> mmmhh...cioè? mi dice down load as text..
<cristian_c> paraninfo, digita quel comando in un terminale
<paraninfo> fatto...non funziona
<cristian_c> paraninfo, un output lo deve resituire per forza
<cristian_c> *restituire
<paraninfo> te lo copio qui?
<cristian_c> il comando è giusto
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<paraninfo> ok
<paraninfo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593319/
<cristian_c> paraninfo, i repo sono quasi a posto
<paraninfo> e allora che posso fare?
<cristian_c> paraninfo, collega la webcam e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> paraninfo, digita anche: dmesg | tail
<paraninfo> la webcam è integrata..comunque lancio il cmnd sul terminale
<cristian_c> paraninfo, ok
<paraninfo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593333/
<cristian_c> paraninfo, non hai digitato il comando in modo corretto
<paraninfo> prima lsusb && lsusb -t e poi l'altro allora?
<cristian_c> sì
<paraninfo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593341/
<cristian_c> paraninfo, i driver sono attivi, ma non vedo messaggi nel log
<cristian_c> paraninfo, prova ad aprire cheese
<cristian_c> paraninfo, posta anche il risultato di: lsmod
<paraninfo> cheese non risponde, diventa grigia e forzo l'uscita...
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> paraninfo, lancia cheese da terminale
<paraninfo> scrivo cheese? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593354/
<paraninfo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593356/
<cristian_c> paraninfo, hai provato con altri software?
<cristian_c> paraninfo, posta anche il risultato di lsmod
<paraninfo> nessun software nuovo...http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593354/
<cristian_c> paraninfo, videodev e uvcvideo ci sono
<cristian_c> paraninfo, ce ne sono altri: camorama, ecc...
<paraninfo> ok..provo..grazie per l'aiuto!
<cristian_c> paraninfo, va capito se è un problema di cheese o altro
<paraninfo> lo faccio subito...se ti trovo ti faccio sapere
<paraninfo> mmhh..dove li trovo videodev e l'altro?
<paraninfo> cristian_c scusa, trovato
<cristian_c> paraninfo, sono già caricati e non sono programmi
<cristian_c> paraninfo, per programmi intendo camorama , guvcview e altri
<cristian_c> di cui non ricordo il nome
<paraninfo> cristian_c con camorama funziona...
<paraninfo> sai se posso aggiungere la funzione video e gli effetti?
<cristian_c> paraninfo, allora ci ho visto giusto
<cristian_c> paraninfo, camorama non è un granché
<paraninfo> devo reinstallare cheese?
<cristian_c> paraninfo, ma la vuoi usare con skype?
<cristian_c> paraninfo, uhm, boh
<paraninfo> anche, in realtà la vorrei usare quando mi serve..anche per i video...
<cristian_c> paraninfo, ah, di solito tutti la vogliono usare su skype :D
<cristian_c> paraninfo, hai detto che prima funzionava , giusto?
<paraninfo> sì
<cristian_c> paraninfo, sto vedendo un attimo una cosa
<cristian_c> paraninfo, apri synaptic
<paraninfo> fatto
<cristian_c> paraninfo, cerca cheese
<paraninfo> fatto..mi da cheese, cheese common in verdino installati, poi altri 3 in bianco tipo libcheese tk...
<cristian_c> paraninfo, allora porva questa cosa: clic destro sul pacchetto cheese e scegli 'rimuovi completamente'
<cristian_c> paraninfo, e poi lo reinstalli
<paraninfo> provo
<paraninfo> non funziona ancora
<cristian_c> paraninfo, è stato reinstallato cheese?
<paraninfo> sì.. sempre col pulsante dx
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> paraninfo, prova a riavviare il sistema
<paraninfo> ok-...a dopo
<paraninfo> non funzia
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> mi dicono che potrebbe essere un problema di cheese
<paraninfo> ho installato anche gli altri 3 pacchetti, ma nisba
<cristian_c> magari c'è un modalità verbose
<paraninfo> e che s
<paraninfo> ignifica?
<cristian_c> paraninfo, aprilo da terminale e digita: cheese --gst-debug-level=5
<cristian_c> *apri un
<paraninfo> sono dentro matrix!!!
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> tanta roba
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<paraninfo> no..è impossibile sono tonnellate di parole velocissime!!!
<paraninfo> sta ancora andando sai
<cristian_c> allora altra idea
<cristian_c> killa
<cristian_c> chiudi il terminale
<paraninfo> aspetta, sta succedendo qlcs
<cristian_c> paraninfo, poi riapri il terminale e digita: cheese --gst-debug-level=5 > log_cheese
<cristian_c> paraninfo, ok
<paraninfo> niente..sì è aperto cheese in grigio
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> chiudi il terminale
<cristian_c> paraninfo, poi riapri il terminale e digita: cheese --gst-debug-level=5 > log_cheese
<paraninfo> ancora matrix
<cristian_c> non dovrebbe
<paraninfo> riprovo
<cristian_c> no
<paraninfo> ok
<cristian_c> hai digitato l'ultimo comando
<cristian_c> ?
<paraninfo> sì
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> aspetta che si apra lo schermo grigio
<cristian_c> dimmi quando lo vedi
<cristian_c> la procedura è:
<cristian_c> 1) Aprire un terminale
<cristian_c> 2) digitare il comando
<cristian_c> 3) aspettare che si apra la finestra grigia
<cristian_c> 4) chiudere il terminale
<cristian_c> 5) andare nella tua cartella home e cercare il file log_cheese
<cristian_c> 6) postare il contenuto su pastebin
<paraninfo> arrivata, cerco log_cheese
<cristian_c> ok
<paraninfo> ti farà piacere sapere che è un file di scrittura...vuoto..
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> paraninfo, ok, il comando è diverso, mi dicono nell'altro chan
<cristian_c> paraninfo, riapri il terminale e digita: cheese --gst-debug-level=5 &> log_cheese
<cristian_c> è un po' diverso, ora dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> ripeti da 1) a 6)
<paraninfo> dice log_cheese: tipo di file sconosciuto
<cristian_c> paraninfo, riapri il terminale e digita: cheese --gst-debug-level=5 > log_cheese_1>&log_cheese_2
<cristian_c> uhm
<paraninfo> log1 è vuoto, log2 sconosciuto
<xiaoy>  cheese --gst-debug-level=5 > logFile 2>&1
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> è vero
<cristian_c> paraninfo, segu il consiglio di xiaoy
<cristian_c> *segui
<paraninfo> file sconosciuto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> xiaoy, non so perché restituisce quel messaggio
<xiaoy> cristian_c, fagli provare cheese 2>&1 > cheese.log
<cristian_c> xiaoy, senza opzioni?
<xiaoy> sì
<cristian_c> paraninfo, prova: cheese 2>&1 > cheese.log
<paraninfo> totem-video-thumbnailer: 'file:///home/michele/Video/Webcam/2012-05-01-003210.ogv' isn't thumbnailable Reason: Media contains no supported video streams.
<xiaoy>  Reason: Media contains no supported video streams. <---
<cristian_c> paraninfo, anzi, holden ha trovato il comando giusto
<cristian_c> paraninfo, cheese --gst-debug=v4l2:3
<paraninfo> con cheese --gst-debug=v4l2:3 non mi da nessun file in home
<cristian_c> paraninfo, e sul terminale?
<cristian_c> esce qualcosa
<cristian_c> ?
<paraninfo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1593550/
<Holden> paraninfo, per me è un bug di cheese, la webcam è correttamente riconosciuta... che versione di ubuntu hai?
<cristian_c> Holden, hai visto l'ultimo log?
<Holden> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> :)
<paraninfo> fa ridere?
<cristian_c> sembra che il device lo aspra, ma poi...
<cristian_c> *apra
<cristian_c> c'è quell'asserzione
<tima_> sono alle prime armi e ho iniziato tentando di installare lubuntu 12.10 dopo aver creato il CD sembra vada tutto bene nell'istallazione ma... quando riavvio ricevo questo messaggio: error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' Grub rescue>
<tima_> scusate ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> tima_, ciao
<cristian_c> tima_, in live riesci ad entrare?
<tima_> ciao cristian_c ben ritrovato
<paraninfo> sarà strano, ma era rimasta aperta la finestra grigia..eeeeeee....funzionava!!! poi lo chiusa e rilanciata e non funziona più...
<tima_> si facendo partire da CDfunziona perfettamente
<tima_> senza installare
<cristian_c> paraninfo, come funzionava?
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> tima_, avvia la live e poi digita in un terminale: sudo fdisk -l
<paraninfo> mi sono visto...l'elenco dei file era ancora ad iconcina, incasinati...ma la webcam andava
<tima_> vado ma cosa significa in un terminale? volevi dire utilizzando la tastiera?
<cristian_c> paraninfo, cioè ti vedevi?
<paraninfo> sì...accesa
<cristian_c> tima_, proprio un terminale
<cristian_c> !terminale | tima_
<ubot-it> tima_: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<tima_> ok comincio a farlo partire poi torno...
<cristian_c> paraninfo, allorsa forse dovevi aspettare
<cristian_c> paraninfo, in quale occasione ti ha funzionato?
<paraninfo> con il comando cheese --gst-debug=v4l2:3
<paraninfo> sto ripetendo cmnq...vediamo
<TheDoctor> ciao a tutti vorrei avere alcune informazioni se possibile...
<paraninfo> okkey...funziona e i file sono perfetti!!! ho il terminale aperto e la finestra..che faccio?
<jester-> !chiedi | TheDoctor
<ubot-it> TheDoctor: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<cristian_c> paraninfo, con cheese e basta funziona?
<cristian_c> paraninfo, con il comando: cheese intendo. Fai una prova
<paraninfo> ok
<leosacc> sera
<cristian_c> paraninfo, va?
<paraninfo> sì...ci mette un po ma poi parte!!!
<cristian_c> paraninfo, quindi anche da interfaccia grafica (senza terminale)?
<paraninfo> provo
<paraninfo> yes
<cristian_c> paraninfo,ok, era banale
<paraninfo> bastava aspettare?
<cristian_c> eh
<paraninfo> cmnq grazie!! molto gentili...alla prox
<cristian_c> paraninfo, per skype si trova molto in rete
<paraninfo> grazie...cercherò
<cristian_c> è un problema comune, se n on ci riesci
<cristian_c> ciao
<john___B> ciao a tutti
<tima_> cristian_c ho spostato il pc qui vicino
<cristian_c> ok
<tima_> cristian_c ho lo schermo con il mouse cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> tima_, c'è unity? O Lubuntu?
<tima_> lubuntu
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tima_, menù start
<tima_> ok
<tima_> poi
<cristian_c> tima_, accessori, terminale
<tima_> LXterminal ?
<cristian_c> sì
<tima_> fatto
<cristian_c> tima_, sudo fdisk -l
<tima_> fatto
<tima_> fdisk: opzione non valida - - "1"
<cristian_c> -l, non -1
<cristian_c> lol
<tima_> ha è una L
<cristian_c> sì
<tima_> ok
<tima_> Disk /dev/sda: 750.2 GB,
<tima_> devo proseguire...
<tima_> cristian_c
<cristian_c> tima_, uhm
<cristian_c> !pastebin | tima_
<ubot-it> tima_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tima_> è un esclamazione?
<cristian_c> tima_, no , copia tutto l'output del terminale su pastebin
<Guest46829> ciao a tutti. se install ubuntu su un duron900 al boot appare "Initramfs unpacking failed uncompressione error"
<cristian_c> Guest46829, hai provato prima in live
<cristian_c> ?
<Guest46829> cristian_c, si, è in live che da quel problema. per cui non ho proceduto ad installare.
<cristian_c> Guest46829, cioè non lo puoi usare neanche in live? Non l'hai mai provato?
<tima_> cristian fare foto come ieri?
<cristian_c> tima_, no, copia e incolla su pastebin
<Guest46829> cristian_c, il pc non parte con nessuna live. ho provato ubuntu e debian. appare quella scritta, su una mancata compressione. e kernel panic
<cristian_c> Guest46829, quale iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> Guest46829, che pc è?
<tima_> cristian_c fatto
<tima_> ma non so dov'è
<cristian_c> tima_, postami il link
<tima_> e... come si fa?
<tima_> non posso incollarlo qui?
<tima_> non è lunghissimo
<tima_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593736/
<tima_> forse così?
<cristian_c> ok
<tima_> è grave?
<cristian_c> ubuntu è installato
<tima_> lubuntu?
<cristian_c> sì
<tima_> bene mi sento meglio
<cristian_c> però ora occorre capire perché non parte
<tima_> dimmi pendo dalle tue labbra
<xiaoy> tima_, perché hai messo la swap in una partizione estesa, dato che hai partizionato l'hd in sole due partizioni? o.O... non che questo abbia a che fare col tuo problema, si intende... solo curiosità :D
<cristian_c> xiaoy, già
<xiaoy> lol
<cristian_c> tima_, mi riposti il messaggio di errore?
<tima_> subito
<tima_> error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' Grub rescue>
<tima_> xiaoy - domanda troppo comlessa per me
<tima_> Grub rescue> lo mette a capo
<cristian_c> xiaoy, forse va ripristinato il grub
<cristian_c> però c'è il * su sda1
<xiaoy> cristian_c, hmmm... lo sai che forse non risolve nemmeno reinstallando...
<xiaoy> reinstallando grub, intendo
<xiaoy> tima_, fammi indovinare: hai installato ubuntu 12.10 64 bit, vero?
<cristian_c> lubuntu
<cristian_c> qualcosa ho trovato
<tima_> 12.10 credo 32 bit
<cristian_c> tima_, riesci a scrivere nella schermata nera?
<tima_> provo
<tima_> yes
<cristian_c> tima_, digita: ls
<cristian_c> nella schermata nera
<cristian_c> tima_, ma non parlo della live
<tima_> del terminale?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> esci dalla live
<tima_> ok
<tima_> si riesco a scrivere
<tima_> (hd0) (hd0,msdos1) (fd0)
<cristian_c> ottimo
<cristian_c> ls (hd0,1)/
<cristian_c> digita questo ora
<tima_> vado
<cristian_c> fai
<tima_> dove è la parentesi?
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> devi provare
<enzotib> buonasera
<cristian_c> la tastiera sarà tutta scombinata
<cristian_c> un carattere al posto di un altro
<xiaoy> XD tima_ vai su google immagini e datti un'occhiata a english keyboard layout
<tima_> ok trovata
<cristian_c> vai
<xiaoy> oh... ma a volte i metodi un po' empirici funziano lo stesso :D
<cristian_c> xiaoy, ah, è la tastiera americana
<tima_> ./ ../ lost+found/ etc/ media/ bin/ boot/
<xiaoy> già, è quella di default
<cristian_c> xiaoy, infatti io vado a tentativi :D
<tima_> devo proseguire?
<cristian_c> tima_, che risponde?
<Alex_Zion> hola gente , avrei bisogno della libreria libtiff3 ma non è presente nei repo, come posso rimediare !?!
<tima_> ./ ../ lost+found/ etc/ media/ bin/ boot/
<tima_> devo proseguire?
<cristian_c> tima_, benissimo
<cristian_c> ho capito
<xiaoy> Alex_Zion, http://askubuntu.com/questions/44132/how-do-i-install-libtiff-so-3
<cristian_c> !chat | Alex_Zion :D
<ubot-it> Alex_Zion :D: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tima_> e poi dopo sempre grub resque>
<cristian_c> ok
<tima_> rescue
<Alex_Zion> thanks xiaoy , si cristian_c sono già di la e a dire il vero ero convinto di esserci anceh prima , sorry .....
<cristian_c> set prefix=(hd0,1)/boot/grub
<cristian_c> tima_, ora questo ↑
<tima_> ora questo?
<cristian_c> la freccia indica su XD
<tima_> sono a caccia dell' =
<xiaoy> tima_, al posto el ?
<xiaoy> *del
<tima_> fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<tima_> restituisce:
<tima_> grub rescue>
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> set root=(hd0,1)
<cristian_c> tima_, questo ↑
<cristian_c> xiaoy, me li ha insegnate Carlin0 le frecce
<cristian_c> *le
<tima_> restituisce: grub rescue>
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> insmod (hd0,1)/boot/grub/linux.mod
<cristian_c> tima_, anche questo
<tima_> senza =
<cristian_c> certo, non c'è
<cristian_c> nessun =
<tima_> error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' Grub rescue>
<tima_> stesso messaggio
<cristian_c> tima_, l'insmod non lo prende?
<tima_> ???
<cristian_c> insmod (hd0,1)/boot/grub/linux.mod
<tima_> si restituisce: error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' Grub rescue>
<xiaoy> tima_, reinstalla ubuntu
<cristian_c> tima_, forse ho capito
<cristian_c> xiaoy, è una questione un po' diversa, forse
<xiaoy> ok :)
<tima_> dimenticavo di dirti che ho già provato a reinstallare ma nulla è cambiato...
<cristian_c> xiaoy, magari deve reinstallare
<cristian_c> però prima un adomanda
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> tima_, allora: il disco fisso dove l'hai preso
<cristian_c> è tutto molto strano
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> perché hai installato lubuntu, ma hai un disco da 750 Gb
<cristian_c> è tutto strano
<tima_> era di un altro pc
<cristian_c> i vecchi pc non credo hanno dischi da 700 e passa GB
<cristian_c> tima_, ecco
<cristian_c> tima_, il disco è incompatibile con il tuo bios
<xiaoy> tima_, potresti avere l'iso corrotta
<cristian_c> o meglio, la sua grandezza
<cristian_c> troppo grosso per quel bios
<xiaoy> controlla l'iso o risacricati un altra
<cristian_c> xiaoy, il problema è proprio quello, disco gigante, bios medievale
<cristian_c> This was a drive that had been moved to a new machine after the old one's motherboard died - I'd thought they'd be compatible, but they weren't (P4->Celeron). Even after extracting a generic x86 stage3 over the old install, chrooting in, and rebuilding grub, the problem persisted. My guess is that the BIOS was incompatible with the size of my / partition. Long story short, I accidentally fubared the / partition trying to resize it to make room for /
<tima_> uhm questo è possibile in effetti questo pc è vecchiotto ma su quello dove c'era HD da 750 GB ho solo 256MB di ram
<cristian_c> tima_, quanto sono grandi le partizioni che hai fatto?
<tima_> non credo di aver fatto partizioni
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c>  /dev/sda1   *        2048  1463840767   731919360   83  Linux
<cristian_c> tima_, da live: sudo parted -l
<tima_> vado
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> xiaoy, se la sda1 è troppo grande, si spiega tutto
<tima_> quanto è la minima ram per lubuntu?
<xiaoy> tima_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/162626/what-are-the-minimum-system-requirements-for-lubuntu
<cristian_c> tima_, credo ce ne vogliano 512 per girsare decentemente
<cristian_c> *girare
<cristian_c> tima_, io ci giro con un giga
<cristian_c> tima_, postami il risultato del comando
<tima_> l'altro pc quello più nuovo ha un processore AMD
<cristian_c> tima_, se questo è un pc vecchio, installa su questo
<tima_> non so cosa è successo?
<cristian_c> tima_, postami il risultato dalla live
<tima_> mi invii il link
<cristian_c> !pastebin | tima_
<ubot-it> tima_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tima_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593905/
<tima_> lo hai visto?
<tima_> cristian_c
<cristian_c> leggo
<tima_> ok
<cristian_c>  1      1049kB  749GB  749GB       primary   ext4            avvio
<cristian_c> sì, il problema è questo
<cristian_c> la partizione di ubuntu è gigantesca
<cristian_c> falla molto molto più piccola
<tima_> ok
<cristian_c> ti dico un valore
<tima_> per esempio?
<cristian_c> 50 GB ti vanno bene
<cristian_c> o anche 30 GB?
<cristian_c> per me 30 va bene
<cristian_c> su lubuntu
<cristian_c> anche troppo per molti
<tima_> per cui quando mi chiede se voglio fare la partizione dico sì
<cristian_c> tima_, il resto lo dai alla partizione /home
<cristian_c> tima_, uhm, in che senso?
<cristian_c> tima_, fai tre partizioni
<tima_> posso farlo ora insieme a te?
<cristian_c> una per / (da 30 GB), una per swap (uguale alla ram), e una per /home (tutto lo spazio restante)
<cristian_c> ehm, non so se sono semprepresente
<cristian_c> ho il pc acceso
<cristian_c> ma ci sono tanti altri utenti qui in canale
<tima_> ok ci provo
<cristian_c>  / e /home vanno impostate in ext4
<cristian_c> tima_, fallo da live
<cristian_c> tima_, fai le partizioni da live
<cristian_c> tima_, hai un disco molto grande
<jester-> cristian_c: 30 sistema, 200 home
<jester-> swap qquanto la ram
<cristian_c> jester-, sì sì, glielo ho già detto a parte la home
<jester-> il resto ci fa una estesa per futuro uso
<cristian_c> tima_, la /home 200 GB
<cristian_c> jester-, ah, ok, una estesa vuota
<jester-> cosi ci stanno anche tanti porni
<cristian_c> jester-, ma le estese sono primarie in gparted
<cristian_c> jester-,lol
<jester-> cristian_c: cristian_c  3 priarie e una estesa
<cristian_c> jester-,quando gli chiede primaria o logica, gli dice primaria
<jester-> contale
<jester->  per forza prima deve fare la estesa
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> sì sì, ora ricordo
<cristian_c> l'installer è un po' diversocda gparted
<cristian_c> *diverso
<tima_> sto andando in live
<jester-> fa la prima da 30 la seconda da 200 la tezza come la ram in swap
<jester-> quindi sul non allocato fa una stresa
<cristian_c> sì sì
<tima_> puoi dirmi come posso fare le partizioni?
<tima_> da live?
<cristian_c> sì, apri gparted
<jester-> cristian_c: in base allo spazio disponibile gli fai una o due partizioni dati
<cristian_c> menù starrt, e poi system tools
<cristian_c> edit partitions
<jester-> dentro alla estesa che deve essere grande tutto lo spazio non allocato dopo aver creato le prime 3
<cristian_c> jester-, ha 750 GB di disco con vecchissimo pc
<cristian_c> jester-, cioè non va bene una /home?
<cristian_c>  / , swap, /home e estesa
<jester-> cristian_c: la home va sempre bene ma devi fargli fare in manuale poi
<tima_> ok ci sono
<tima_> quale cosa devo fare per prima
<tima_> se utilizzassi un HD da 120GB
<jester-> tima_: rimuovi tutte lae partizioni
<tima_> o addritura da 40GB?
<jester-> tima_: è lo stesso
<tima_> forse ho la soluzione se lo installo su un HD da 40GB?
<jester-> tima_: che ci fai con 40 gb
<jester-> tima_: comunuqe se cambi il disco e metti il 40 gb non fare nulla ma digli di tulizzare tutto il dosco
<jester-> disco
<jester-> e occhio a dove installa grub
<tima_> ok grazie a tutti timeout!
<jester-> da su sdaa il grub e di solito è a default
<tima_> buona notte
<Guest46829> cristian_c, ciao, scusami. ho provato sia debian lxde sia lubuntu, sia ubuntu. stesso errore per tutte.
<cristian_c> uhm
<noob_> ciao, sapete per caso quale pezzo di software è responsabile del fatto che basta che inserisco la chiavetta internet e mi connetto? mi servirebbe per aggiungerlo a SLAX
<noob_> sapreste rispondermi?
<cristian_c> Guest46829, mi riposti l'errore?
<cristian_c> noob_, il nesso con ubuntu?
<Guest46829> cristian_c, se install ubuntu su un duron900 al boot appare "Initramfs unpacking failed uncompressione error"
<Guest46829> cristian_c, kernel panic
<enzotib> noob_, probabilmente udev + network-manager
<cristian_c> Guest46829, che pc è?
<cristian_c> Guest46829, scusa se l'ho già chiesto, ma in live va?
<Guest46829> cristian_c, Duron 900, 256Mbram 80gb hd, in live NON va, e restituisce appunto questo errore
<noob_> cristian_c -> su ubuntu funziona! altrove nn sempre
<cristian_c> Guest46829, e ci vuoi installare ubuntu?
<Guest46829> cristian_c, ci volevo installare Lubuntu
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Guest46829
<ubot-it> Guest46829: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> ah
<Guest46829> cristian_c, ho provato anche una debian leggera con lxde
<cristian_c> Guest46829, puppy?
<Guest46829> mi da sempre errore di compressione... ma non so cosa sia.
<cristian_c> Guest46829, c'è anche bodhi linux che si installa molto bene
<Guest46829> cristian_c, ok sto scaricando bodhi linux. Lo installo con unetbootin?
<Guest46829> cristian_c, pardon. Lo passo nella penna con unetbootin?
<cristian_c> Guest46829, anche
<cristian_c> Guest46829, ma forse mi è venuta un'idea anche per lubuntu
<Guest46829> cristian_c, e poi avrei un p3 700 e vorrei farlo andare utilizzando come HD una penna usb da 4gb. Credi che con bodhi linux possa riuscire nell'impresa?
<cristian_c> Guest46829, quanta ram ha?
<cristian_c> Guest46829, hai provato lubuntu alternate?
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<iz0sga> Buona serata a tutti i partecipanti della chat!!!!
<iz0sga> avrei bisogno di aiuto per risolvere dei problemi riguardo l'aggiornamento software di ubuntu c'è qualche anima pia che mi può aiutare???Grazie
<pancio> ciao
<smany> salve
<smany> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<smany> ho un hd esterno da 750gb caduto a terra, letto viene letto ma non montato. mi da quest'errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/1594207/
<smany> qualcuno sa darmi qualche dritta?
<smany> o anche solo sapere se non si possono recuperare i dati
<smany> scusate forse non è il chan giusto
<smany> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> smany, il chan non è sbagliato
<bec_cogolo> salve, ho provato a installare google earth come descritto da questo articolo: http://www.lffl.org/2012/11/google-earth-7-ubuntu-linux.html , fino al 2 passaggio tt bene, ma al terzo mi fa questo errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1594159/
<bec_cogolo> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> bec_cogolo, qui si offre supporto a software presenti nei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> quindi , a meno che non l'hai installato dai repo...
<bec_cogolo> allora scusate. sapete dirmi dove posso trovare supporto?
<smany> cristian_c: grazie lo stesso mi stanno dando 1 mano dilà :)
<Holden> !chat | bec_cogolo
<ubot-it> bec_cogolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bec_cogolo> grazie
<vic> scusate ma come si fa ad accedere alla cartella C di wine?
<cristian_c> lol
<vic> ?
<cristian_c> vic, da wine stesso
<vic> c'è: configura wine/winetriks/disinstalla wine
<vic> wine come programam non lo trovo
<vic> non so dove andare
<vic> mi aiuti x favore
<cristian_c> vic, ma parli di nautilus
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> vic, che cosa devi fare?
<vic> l'ho trovatooooooo!! era mezzora che cercavo XD
<vic> non era da wine stesso
<vic> cmq grazie e scusa il disturbo :)
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> -,-'
<mibofra> vic: intendi forse il programma di configurazione di wine ?
<vic> nono
<vic> proprio la cartella C
<mibofra> è sotto .wine/drive_c
<vic> l'ho trovata tra le applicazioni "esplora C)
<mibofra> lo trovi anche in quel percorso vic
<vic> grazie a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-01
<riccardo> Ciao a tutte e tutti!
<riccardo> sono in panne con l'istallazione di ubuntu
<riccardo> ho scaricato il e masterizzato il cd
<riccardo> ma n on si avvia
<riccardo> ho letto del bios
<riccardo> ma non ci capisco molto
<riccardo> :)
<enzotib> !away | massy_AWAY
<ubot-it> massy_AWAY: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<enzotib> buongiorno
<ite> ...sto provando edubuntu (live) per testare Ltsp nella rete della scuola, però credo debba disattivare il servizio dhcp, in quanto già svolto dal server windows della rete didattica..qualche aiuto?
<xiaoy> ite, dhcp lo disattivi se configuri diversamente l'ip che assegni alla scheda di rete che si connette alla lan, e quindi ad internet
<xiaoy> tu però intendi il dhcpd, cioè il server, vero?
<enzotib> non credo che la live abbia il server dhcp attivo
<ite> ...dunque, premesso che non sono molto esperto, il servizio dhcp è attivo sul server principale...
<enzotib> ite, quale sintomo di fa pensare che devi modificare qualcosa sui client?
<ite> no, temo che ci possa essere conflitto con il server principale che svolge il servizio dhcp
<enzotib> ite, se è solo una tua idea, lascia perdere, dato che -ripeto- il server dhcp su una qualunque live non è attivo
<ite> ok perfetto, ma se poi lo installo
<enzotib> ite, non cambia niente
<ite> ba, proverò..grazie
<enzotib> forse la versione server di ubuntu potrei aspettarmi che ce l'abbia attivo di default, ma le altre sicuramente no, installare o live che sia
<xiaoy> ite, che procedura hai utilizzato per l'avvio di ltsp?
<xiaoy> neanche un salutino -.'
<fleurtherock> ciao a tutti
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<mizusan> buongiorno
<LostInMyHead> buongiorno
<mizusan> ciao, vorrei aprire un file .dat ma non riesco, cosa devo usare?
<jester-> mizusan: gedit
<jester-> mizusan: libreoffice
<mizusan> ciao, provato ma nulla
<jester-> mizusan: filee sticass.dat
<jester-> mizusan: file sticass.dat
<jester-> cosa risponde
<mizusan> ora provo
<jester-> se non è tessto vedi i geroglifici
<mizusan> già con gedit mi da geroglifici, dovrebbero essere salvataggi di una rubrica email
<jester-> mizusan: quindi non è leggibile con un editor testi
<mizusan> jester, ho provato a rinominare in formati video, pdf ecc ma nulla
<jester-> mizusan: è la codifica che ti frega
<jester-> mizusan: cosa dice il comando file
<mizusan> jester, non capisco di che progr usi il formato .dat e .tad x gli account email
<mizusan> scusa ora faccio
<mizusan> jester, data
<mizusan> è un database
<jester-> mizusan: file nomefile.dat cosa risponde
<jester-> mizusan: sarà anche un database ma se è scritto con una codifica non testo serve un editor che supporti tale codifica
<mizusan> jester http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1596376/
<mizusan> jester, questo è il dilemma, che editor?
<jester-> mizusan: cat CroIndex.dat  e fa vedere
<mizusan> jester, ok ma è lungo sta elaborando...
<jester-> mizusan: mettine una parte nel paste se è lungo
<micheg> ma quale editor, i file binari hanno un formato non è che li puoi aprire a prescindere e sperare di trovarci i tuoi dati. (ecco perché sono importanti i formati di file open e standard) con che software è stato fatto?
<micheg> .dat è un estensione generica il formato dentro può essere uno qualsiasi (anchra roba molto vecchia db3, clipper, etc)
<mizusan> micheg, il fatto è che non mi hanno detto il software utilizzato... un amico mi ha chiesto di recuperare gli indirizzi email, roba di ufficio penso
<micheg> e semplicemente non puoi farlo, potrebbe essere pure criptato o usare qualche codifica impossibile.
<LostInMyHead> concordo.
<LostInMyHead> il .dat può contenere qualsiasi cosa
<mizusan> jester, ok ora il terminale come lo fermo? vedo qualche scritta fra i disegnini e vorrei stoppare il comndo x vedere cosa c'è scritto
<micheg> ma al limite usa un hex editor e vedi se le stringhe sono in chiaro
<mizusan> pensavo di fare così ora
<jester-> mizusan: control-c
<micheg> ma potrebbero esserci stringhe in chiaro (o parzialmente in chiaro) e meta informazioni in una qualsiasi codificia binaria
<micheg> vabbe ciao
<mizusan> jester, grazie
<mizusan> jester, sembrano parti di indirizzi email te lo pasto?
<jester-> mizusan: mizusan è piu ferrato in materia
<jester-> mizusan: micheg è piu ferrato in materia ma è uscito e pure LostInMyHead
<jester-> mizusan: comunque fa vedere
<mizusan> jester, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1596413/
<jester-> mizusan: eh è roba binaria
<jester-> mizusan: cerca un editor hex
<mizusan> jester, uno ok x ubuntu?
<jester-> sperando che interpreti il formato
<jester-> mizusan: hexedit hexcurse
<jester-> mizusan: hexer
<mizusan> jester, grazie
<Guest71839> buongiorno a tutti.
<Krishian> Hola! Avrei bisogno di una dritta sui permessi di accesso ai files: al momento di installare ubuntu ho creato un solo utente, che funge anche da admin... dopo una serie di peripezie con le password (grazie a mibofra) sono riuscito a venirne fuori ed ho creato un utente per l'uso quotidiano, lasciando l'utente iniziale solo per l'amministrazione del sistema... Ora però vorrei portare i file che avevo messo in Documenti, Immagini, V
<Krishian> Il problema ovviamente sta nel fatto che ho provato a fare un copia/incolla, ma non ne vuole sapere...
<TaLaDo> !permessi
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<Krishian> Sì, TaLaDo, stavo giusto leggendo. Come faccio a fare in modo che l'utente admin abbia l'autorizzazione di pacioccare la mia \home come vuole (o meglio, come voglio)?
<Krishian> Creo un gruppo con l'admin e l'utente?
<TaLaDo> Krishian, in ubuntu non esiste un utente admin basta che usi su
<pitzalone> ciao ragazzi! come posso modificare i panelli superiori ed inferiori su 12.10 con gnome classicù
<Krishian> Sì... ti spiego però... io ci stavo provando non da Terminale (son vecchio e arrugginito per imparare un linguaggio da riga di comando) bensì da interfaccia visuale...
<TaLaDo> e nel caso puoi usare gksu nautilus
<Krishian> TaLaDo ho fatto gksudo, e adesso i files sono nella cartella giusta, ma hanno il lucchetto dei permessi... come faccio a dirgli che adesso appartengono all'altro utente?
<Krishian> (gksudo nautilus... intendevo...)
<jester-> Krishian: aperto con gksu con nautilus fai quello che ti pare a meno di aver fatto azioni maldestre con ipermessi
<Krishian> Ah... tenendo aperto gksu nautilus posso cambiare il proprietario del file... Giusto!... Grazie. ;)
<TaLaDo> eh
<lubu80> buongiorno
<SOULBLACK> ciao ragazzi ho problemi col flash player
<SOULBLACK> ho ubuntu lts
<jester-> SOULBLACK: installato come?
<SOULBLACK> da comando
<jester-> quale
<SOULBLACK> risulta attivo nei componenti aggiuntivi
<SOULBLACK> 11.2r202
<jester-> SOULBLACK: cosa risponde  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<jester-> !paste | SOULBLACK
<ubot-it> SOULBLACK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SOULBLACK> non mi apapre il link
<SOULBLACK> come lo posto?
<jester-> roprova che apre a palla
<jester-> riprova*
<SOULBLACK> ho ubuntu da poco non apapre il link..
<enzotib> che significa "non mi appare il link"?
<enzotib> SOULBLACK, tasto destro "apri link"
<SOULBLACK> NON CE ...
<SOULBLACK> non ce
<jester-> SOULBLACK: riesci ad andare http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<SOULBLACK> gia fatto
<jester-> SOULBLACK: e allora incolla quello che ha risposto, scegli un nick e pigia paste, quindi incolla qui il link
<SOULBLACK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1596768/
<SOULBLACK> ecco perche ora ho risolto..
<SOULBLACK> avevo disattivato tutto...
<jester-> SOULBLACK: non c'è altro che fa conflitto, che problema hai
<SOULBLACK> l ho pensato pure io
<jester-> SOULBLACK: con firefox youtubbo cge fa
<SOULBLACK> quick time,vlc,windows mdia player
<jester-> SOULBLACK: che centrano
<SOULBLACK> divx web player
<jester-> SOULBLACK: li vedi video su youtube?
<SOULBLACK> no
<SOULBLACK> schermata nera
<SOULBLACK> nel video
<jester-> SOULBLACK: fa vedere cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jester-> SOULBLACK: e dai: sudo apt-get intall --reinstall flashplugin-installer
<SOULBLACK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1596831/
<SOULBLACK> operazione non valida
<jester-> SOULBLACK: la tua cpu è troppo antica
<SOULBLACK> hahaahahahahaaah XD
<SOULBLACK> lo so e vecchissima pero funziona sempre  a calci XD
<jester-> non ha flags sse2 e sse3 serve una versione vecchia del flash a ricordarsi dove si prende
<SOULBLACK> infatti...dove la potrei cercare?
<jester-> SOULBLACK: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Teox87> buon giorno a tutti
<Teox87> sono nuovo
<jester-> beato te
<Teox87> cosa è ubuntu? quanto cossta?
<jester-> !ubuntu | Teox87
<ubot-it> Teox87: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<Teox87> ok grazie ma è difficile da usare
<jester-> come winz piu e meno difficile che andare in bicicletta
<SOULBLACK> ma che domande sono?
<jester-> da troll
<SOULBLACK> uno che non sa cose linux pretende di istallarlo..
<SOULBLACK> vabbe..
<SOULBLACK> prima informati cosa e un sistema operativo poi torna =)
<SOULBLACK> cosi impari passo passo
<speedsonic> chi mi puo aiutare
<speedsonic> ho un pc a cui ho installato window 7 e ubuntu
<speedsonic> pero non riesco a farlo partire con ubuntu
<speedsonic> aiuto grazie se possibile
<speedsonic> c'è nessuno ?
<jester-> !nessuno | speedsonic
<ubot-it> speedsonic: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Pook> ho un problema
<Pook> al pc
<speedsonic> ok
<speedsonic> la mia domanda é la seguente
<Pook> ok
<speedsonic> ho installato ubuntu assieme a window 7
<speedsonic> su due partizioni del disco
<speedsonic> ma il pco parte sempre in winsow
<jester-> speedsonic: hai 2 hd?
<speedsonic> no uno solo
<speedsonic> ho fatto la partizione
<jester-> speedsonic: installato da usb?
<speedsonic> no da dvd
<cicciostrano> ce nessuno?
<cicciostrano> scusate.
<jester-> speedsonic: pare non si sia installato il boot loader, dovresti venire qui da cdlive
<cicciostrano> ho un problemino che non riesco a risolvere
<jester-> !nessuno | cicciostrano
<ubot-it> cicciostrano: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cicciostrano> ok scusa
<speedsonic> boot loader?
<speedsonic> cd live?
<speedsonic> non saprei
<jester-> speedsonic: cd live = cd si installazione
<cicciostrano> ho collegato monitor e tv non clonando.. spesso mi are alcune finestre nella tv
<cicciostrano> non riesco a settare l'area di lavoro.. grazie
<speedsonic> ok cd di installazione
<jester-> quello da cui si prova anche il sistema senza installarlo
<speedsonic> si
<jester-> cicciostrano: scheda grafica?
<speedsonic> se m etto questo cd lo reinstalla di nuovo  su una partizione del disco
<cicciostrano> vorrei lavorare solo sul desktop e quando mi interessa spostare finestre sulla tv
<cicciostrano> geoforce 9600gt
<jester-> speedsonic: non reinstalla nulla se non lo fai
<speedsonic> si chiaro
<jester-> cicciostrano: hai installato i driver nvidia da driver aggiuntivi?
<speedsonic> pero se metto il dvd di ubunto lo vuole reinstallare di nuovo
<jester-> cicciostrano: dopo di che riavii e usi nvidia-settings
<speedsonic> poi se spengo e riaccendo parte sempre in windoe
<cicciostrano> mm.. forse no comunque non ho problemi nelle risoluzioni
<jester-> speedsonic: non vuole installare nulla se scegli prova ubuntu
<cicciostrano> alcune finestre tipo quelle di avviso le sposta su tv
<speedsonic> a vado con la versione di prova
<Blacklist> si speedsonic
<speedsonic> ok provo
<speedsonic> grazie
<jester-> cicciostrano: va in impostazioni sistema--<sorgenti software-->tab driver aggiuntivi e metti il consigliato
<Blacklist> vai in live  per meglio dire o prova come vuoi chiamarla
<cicciostrano> ok
<jester-> cicciostrano: poi setti seprate screen e scegli il principale
<jester-> se a destra o asinistra
<jester-> e gli fai salvare xorg.conf
<cicciostrano> qual'è il consigliato
<jester-> cicciostrano: di solito lo vedi il in driver aggiuntivi
<cicciostrano> poi vado sul pannelo nvidia?
<jester-> cicciostrano: si
<jester-> cicciostrano: dopo aver installato e riavviato che se il nvidia non è in uso il pannello non si apre
<cicciostrano> enable xinerama?
<jester-> no
<cicciostrano> apply
<speedsonic> ho messo il dvd e si sente il rumore nel lettore come se lo stasse installando
<cicciostrano> e save x configuration
<cicciostrano> ?
<Blacklist> speedsonic:  non sta istallando niente
<jester-> cicciostrano: twinview
<speedsonic> è da un po che rumoreggia e si vedele la schermata ubuntu
<jester-> cicciostrano: sul primo che vbuoi usare setta absolute
<cicciostrano> era su twin view
<Blacklist> guarda che tra un po vedrai una schermata dove ti chiede se istall. o provarlo tu scegli prova
<cicciostrano> entrambi su twin view?
<jester-> sul secondo righ of se a destra o left of se a sininstra
<speedsonic> comunque il mio problema principale è che firefox  non si collega a internet col modem di casa
<speedsonic> con la chiavetta wind si
<cicciostrano> ok
<cicciostrano> lo erano già
<speedsonic> e non si collega ne con ewindow che con ubuntu
<cicciostrano> salvo la x configuration?
<Blacklist> speedsonic:  scusa hai mai provato apensare che è il modem il problema
<speedsonic> ecco ora è apparsa la scermata try ubuntu  o install ubuntu
<Blacklist> try
<speedsonic> il modem lo sto usando ora cin un altro pc
<jester-> speedsonic: try
<speedsonic> ok try
<jester-> se hai culo la wifi finza
<cicciostrano> riavvio?
<jester-> cicciostrano: una volta che funza devi fare save to x configuration file
<cicciostrano> ok
<jester-> cicciostrano: no
<jester-> dai apply
<speedsonic> con try è partito ubunto  e cìè pure la possibiltita di install ubuntu
<jester-> e se a posto il save
<cicciostrano> ok.
<jester-> speedsonic: taca la chiavetta
<cicciostrano> fatto ma continua ad aprirmi le finestre sulla tv
<Blacklist> speedsonic:  non pensare ad istall ora
<speedsonic> la chiavetta wind è staccata
<speedsonic> si è connesso al modem di casa
<cicciostrano> config: twin view entrambe monito absolute.. tv right of
<speedsonic> pero  firefox non si connette
<Blacklist> e funge speedsonic?
<jester-> cicciostrano: sul primo spunta make the primary
<speedsonic> mi da server no  found
<moz> salve
<cicciostrano> si cè
<Guest47346> mi si blocca spesso il puntatore del touchpad. Che fare?
<motz> mi si blocca spesso il puntatore del touchpad. Che fare?
<Blacklist> che vers. di ubuntu è motz
<jester-> cicciostrano: sul primo spunta make the primary etc etc e poi ancora apply
<cicciostrano> fato niente
<motz> Blacklist, credo 12.04 ma come posso controllare?
<jester-> cicciostrano: spuntato make sticass ?
<jester-> sul video che vuoi usare come principale?
<speedsonic> niente firefox non si connette
<speedsonic> e fa lo stesso con window
<jester-> speedsonic: evi configurare la key se la vede
<cicciostrano> non lo trovo make sticass
<Blacklist> motz:  apri il terminale e scrivi : lsb_release -idrc
<speedsonic> come si fa
<jester-> speedsonic: ma attaccare il cavo è la migioir via o si tira natale
<speedsonic> pure se attacco il cavo non si connette
<motz> Blacklist, sì, fatto. è la 12.04. come si risolve il problema del touchpad?
<speedsonic> e no potrei piu stare collegato qui
<speedsonic> sono due gg che ci provo
<motz> mi si blocca spesso il puntatore del touchpad. Ho la ubuntu 12.04. Che fare?
<Blacklist> motz:  che scheda grafica hai ?
<cicciostrano> niente.. provato ma ancora apre li finestre
<jester-> motz: prova con: sudo modprobe psmouse
<motz> jester-, sì certo, ogni volta posso sbloccare così. ma come fare per evitare che si ripeta?
<jester-> cicciostrano: spuntato il make display default sul video giusto?
<cicciostrano> c'entra +0+0 al fianco di absolute
<cicciostrano> si
<speedsonic> bo non saprei proprio come fare
<jester-> cicciostrano: se trascini si spostano?
<speedsonic> va be ora devo andare
<jester-> le finestre?
<cicciostrano> no
<speedsonic> grazie dell'aiuto
<cicciostrano> si
<cicciostrano> scusa
<cicciostrano> solo la tv
<jester-> cicciostrano: allora se hai installato il driver riavvia e rifai
<cicciostrano> ok
<cicciostrano> grazie mille comunque
<jester-> cicciostrano: sposto le finestre o no
<cicciostrano> si solo la tv
<jester-> teneto pigiato il mouse sulla cornice in alto
<cicciostrano> anche le finetre
<cicciostrano> sisi
<jester-> cicciostrano: le sposta da un vieo all'altro
<jester-> video
<cicciostrano> va da l'uno all'altro
<cicciostrano> infatti le pesco dalla tv
<jester-> cicciostrano: quindi funa e il problema dov'è
<cicciostrano> mi apre in automatico la nuove finetre sulla tv
<cicciostrano> non sul monitor
<cicciostrano> le vorrei tutte sul monitor
<cicciostrano> senza andare a pescarle
<jester-> cicciostrano: facile che al riavvio apre sul su quello spuntato ma capiata che pe apra sul secondo al che le branchi e le sposti
<cicciostrano> ok riavvio e ti dico
<cicciostrano> grazie ancora
<jester-> cicciostrano: se le chiudo sul secondo facile che le riapre sul secondo
<soulblack> jester
<stonygate> Salve popolo, Cerco uregntissimamnete un live usb terminal!!!
<jester-> cicciostrano: è cosi anche in winz
<jester-> stonygate: ???
<stonygate> avete presente il livecd di ubuntu
<jester-> eh
<stonygate> a me serve il live terminal senza interfaccia
<Blacklist> ma ti serve una live stonygate
<cicciostrano> no in winz clono con due risoluzioni differenti qui no
<Blacklist> ?
<stonygate> si mi si è imbordellato grub
<jester-> stonygate: alternate sulla 12.10  è stato soppresso e hai due scelte
<stonygate> si l'interfaccia grafica non parte!
<Blacklist> anche ubuntu o le varie derivate sono live stonygate
<jester-> stonygate: scaricare alternate 12.04 o server 12.10 e poi installare ubuntu-desktop
<cicciostrano> ho messo il drvier centrale e non ho più il pannello nvidia
<stonygate> ho seguito una guida per fare una live su usb! La live parte, ma mi occorre solo la versione con terminal senza gui!
<cicciostrano> adesso provo con experimental 310
<stonygate> non mi serve la desktop! devo solo ripristinare GRUB
<Blacklist> ahah ok una versione minimale stonygate
<stonygate> yea!!
<Blacklist> ma grub poi ripristinarlo anche dalla desktop
<stonygate> ti spiego, ho un server senza interfaccia grafica buona quindi la live si pianta
<jester-> stonygate: allora fai dalla 12.04 a esiste anche supergrubcd che ti fa partire o ripristina
<Blacklist> nella desktop la fai partire live e poi dal terminale vai a ripst. la grub
<stonygate> dove la scarico la superbrug?
<stonygate> grub!!
<cicciostrano> scusami dei 4 driver con nome nvidia qual'è il migliore
<jester-> cicciostrano: il curren normale per la tua scheda ma va che aprire anche sul secondo è normale, fa peggio in winz
<jester-> cicciostrano: mica viene l'ernia spostare
<cicciostrano> eheh nono però la tv non è di fronte a me
<jester-> e a che ti serve un dual allora
<cicciostrano> per i film
<cicciostrano> bo provo a riaviare.. grazie
<stonygate> ce altro per ripristinare grub?
<stonygate> niente?
<stonygate> tornando al precedente discorso un usb con sistema minimale "SOLO TERMINALE"
<stonygate> mi sento un po abbandonato!
<enzotib> !away | massy
<ubot-it> massy: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<massy> okay
<leosacc> sera
<filippo> Salve a tutti, per un aiuto con inkscape?
<enzotib> !chiedi | filippo
<ubot-it> filippo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Cry63> Salve, volevo chiedere una cosa.
<Cry63> C'è qualche moderatore o amdin ?
<Cry63> admin*
<Cry63> All dead.
<semola> Ciao a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto relativamente alla ISO di ubuntu 12.10
<LostInMyHead> basta hciedere... se qualcuno può aiutarti lo farà....
<LostInMyHead> funziona così
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi | semola
<ubot-it> semola: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<semola> Vorrei masterizzare la ISO (che occupa 753Mb) su un normale CD da 80 minuti, ma andando in overburn la scrittura fallisce. Dove sbaglio?
<LostInMyHead> che non puoi...
<LostInMyHead> devi usare un dvd
<LostInMyHead> non è più un'immagine masterizabile su cd
<LostInMyHead> troppo grande
<semola> Il dubbio mi era venuto, ma 750Mb pensavo di farcela. Grazie
<LostInMyHead> prego
<LostInMyHead> da questa edizione la iega è questa a quanto pare
<leosacc> buona serata a tutti
<LostInMyHead> sera
<mark____> ciao
<sergios> salve a tutti, non riesco a trovare un programma che googlando dovrebbe essere già nel software center, si tratta di hugin (ubuntu 12.04)
<sergios> salve a tutti, non riesco a trovare un programma che googlando dovrebbe essere già nel software center, si tratta di hugin (ubuntu 12.04)
<LostInMyHead> infatti dovrebbe esserci se ricordo
<LostInMyHead> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/hugin/
<sergios> LostInMyHead, ho installato da poco il sistema operativo, ho fatto apt-get update e upgrade ma niente
<sergios> :S
<sergios> LostInMyHead, grazie! non conoscevo la apps directory!
<sergios> installato :)
<jacopo> salve a tutti ragazzi vi volevo chiedere passo passo come installare ubuntu ho un acer win 8 con uefi
<jacopo> aspire E1-531
<jacopo> un aiutino???
<jacopo> ????
<jacopo> salve a tutti ragazzi vi volevo chiedere passo passo come installare ubuntu ho un acer win 8 con uefi
<jacopo> aspire E1-531
<jacopo> ?
<sergios> jacopo intanto scarica una versione di ubuntu possibilmente il più compatibile con il tuo pc
<jacopo> fattp
<jacopo> fatto
<sergios> jacopo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<sergios> jacopo io per esempio non posso installare ancora la 12.10
<jacopo> thanks
<sergios> fai attenzione al partizionamento
<jacopo> perchè?
<jacopo> ok
<jacopo> grazie
<sergios> non so, quando tento di fare l'avanzamento me lo sconsiglia dicendo che l'ahrdware no me lo permette e che tutto andrà lento, non è che non posso ma diciamo che il sistema stesso in fase di aggiornamento me lo sconsigli
<sergios> jacopo se devi fare un dual boot fai attenzione alle partizioni, legi bene prima di procedere, se qualcosa non è chiaro chiedi pure se posso esserti utile http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<sergios> *leggi
<jacopo> ok grazie
<sergios> jacopo di niente
<sergios> LostInMyHead, ho lo stesso problema con grass gis: non lo trovo nel software center! solo che adesso non riesco ad installarlo nemmeno con apps directory: se clicco nel link mi dice "Non esiste un pacchetto software chiamato «grass-core» nelle sorgenti software attuali."
<sergios> sempre su apps directory noto che c'è solo la versione per 12.10 non capisco se è un problema legato al mio software center... forse devo aggiungere dei repo?
<AlexZion> sergios: io sono su kubuntu 12.10 e ho il pacchetto grass-core, sembra essere nei repository universe .....
<AlexZion> sergios: hai abilitato i repository deui partner !?!
<sergios> AlexZion, no non abilitato nessun nuovo repositori oltre quelli dell'installazione
<AlexZion> se li abiliti troverai i pacchetti di cui hai bisogno , sai come farlo !?!
<sergios> AlexZion, come inserisco i repo deui partner
<sergios> AlexZion, più o meno...
<AlexZion> ok , chiedi pure se hai bisogno .....
<sergios> AlexZion, sono su sorgenti software/altro sw/aggiungi mi serve la riga APT esatto?
<AlexZion> no devi abilitare i repository partner già esistenti ...
<sergios> ah ok, appunto non va! sono attivi ma non trovo il pacchetto... così come non trovavo hugin
<AlexZion> mhh, mi sembra davvero strano ......, apri un terminale e dai il comando sudo apt-get update poi prova a cercare di nuovo .....
<sergios> AlexZion, ho flaggato le prime due voci su sorgenti sw/altro sw  ho chiuso sw center e anche riavviato ma niente
<sergios> avevo fatto anche quello ma ritento
<AlexZion> sono bilitati anceh i repo di terze parti !?! sergios
<sergios> AlexZion, si
<AlexZion> perche in realtà ho un sistema kubuntu virtualizzato con installazione di default e solo i repo di terze parti abilitati e trova il pacchetto sergios , quindi non saprei .......
<sergios> AlexZion, non so nemmeno io, mi informerò adesso devo staccare ma grazie per l'aiuto :)
<AlexZion> de nada figurati , e spero tu risolva presto .... sergios
<sergios> AlexZion, per la cronaca non riesco nemmeno da qui https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/grass-core/ non vorrei che il pacchetto non va su 12.04 ma solo su 12.10 :S
<AlexZion> beh da li immagino perche comunque sia lancia un comando al tuo sistema che poi dovrebbe prelevare i pacchetti dai repo ....
<sergios> jacopo sei riuscito? devo staccare ma qui troverai chi sa aiutarti...
<sergios> AlexZion, ci sarà qualche casino nel mio sw center
<sergios> haloa a tutti voi!
<AlexZion> boh , magari si potrebeb provare a dare una pulita alla cache e vedere che succede , ma a dire il vero non sono espertissimo di questo genere di cose, ma di certo altri potranno essere d'aiuto .....
<sergios> alla prossima! crollo
<sergios> grazie ancora AlexZion
<sergios> jacopo spero di esserti stato utile... sarai assorto nella lettura...
<AlexZion> de nada sergios
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-02
<qwertyytrewq> ciao
<LuiGiuZZo_> ciao a tutti, in chat di la non c'è nessuno, avrei un problema ma non centra con ubuntu se qualcuno è disponibile
<MoL0ToV> cosa vuol dire di la?
<enzotib> MoL0ToV, intende su #ubuntu-it-chat
<MoL0ToV> iooggi ho provato a configurarre 2 ip su un interfaccia ethernet
<MoL0ToV> tramite l'icona sul pannello
<MoL0ToV> ma non funziona nulla
<MoL0ToV> ho perso la pazienza e ho usato ifconfig
<daniele_> Buongiorno ragazzi, da oggi ho questo errore quando faccio gli aggiornamenti http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600632/
<daniele_> ho provado a disabilitare anche i repo da interfaccia grafica
<daniele_> ma l'errore continua
<cristian_c> daniele_, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !pastebin | daniele_
<ubot-it> daniele_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daniele_> cristian_c, ecco il risultato http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600675/
<cristian_c> daniele_, miiiiiiii
<daniele_> cristian_c, .....
<cristian_c> ma quanti ppa hai aggiunto?
<daniele_> solo quelli fondamentali
<daniele_> :D
<daniele_> e non posso eliminarli questi sono programmi che utilizzo sempre
<cristian_c> daniele_, fondamentali?
<cristian_c> non esistono ppa fondamentali -,-'
<catai> salve, non riesco ad aggiornare le notizie su Lightread, sono fermo a una settimana fa, come fonti ho Ansa, Corriere e sole 24 ore. Lightread è la versione 1.1.1 Ubuntu è 12.04.1 LTS qualcuno mi sa dare una mano?
<cristian_c> daniele_, hai aggiunto una montagna di ppa che forse hanno mandato il sistema a buone donne
<daniele_> cristian_c, Come risolvo senza eliminare tutto ? e capire quale da problemi ?
<cristian_c> daniele_, tra l'altro ne hai aggiunti troppi
<cristian_c> daniele_, prova un: sudo apt-get install -f
<cristian_c> daniele_, se non funziona, puoi provare a purgare tutta quella robaccia
<stony> GRUB!!! continue schermate di fallimento! posso sostituire con lilo?
<daniele_> cristian_c, avendo tolto la spunto dai ppa nelle impostazioni degli aggiornamenti nella scheda altro software non dovrei aver risolto ?
<cristian_c> daniele_, non penso
<cristian_c> catai, come l'hai installato?
<cristian_c> stony, ?
<catai> cristian_c mi pare da Ubuntu software center
<stony> Cristian sono nei guai!!
<cristian_c> catai, prova a lanciarlo da terminale
<cristian_c> stony, ?
<catai> e come si fa? cristian_c
<stony> grub da ciontinui errori! per accedere al server ho fatto un ch con super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta1
<cristian_c> catai, apri un terminale e digita: lightread
<daniele_> cristian_c, non hai altre soluzioni ? dall'errore iniziale non si capisce qual'è il pacchetto ?
<cristian_c> stony, ma che è successo?
<stony> se...  ch  intendevo CD
<cristian_c> daniele_, hai incasinato i pacchetti , forse
<stony> ho aggiornato il sistema e mi si è piantato grub!
<cristian_c> daniele_, digita il comando che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> stony, come l'hai aggiornato?
<catai> mi dice comando non trovato cristian_c
<stony> sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<cristian_c> catai, sei sicuro di averlo installato da software center?
<cristian_c> stony, a che scopo?
<stony> poi si è frezato il server è ho spento forzatamente
<cristian_c> catai, dpkg -l | grep lightread
<daniele_> cristian_c, ho digitato ma dopo se rifaccio sudo apt-get update ancora l'errore
<cristian_c> !pastebin | catai
<ubot-it> catai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> daniele_, eh, allora hai sminchiato i pacchetti
<cristian_c> daniele_, non usare i ppa
<daniele_> ma installando dal softwarecenter si installano anche ppa ?
<stony> Sinceramente gia avevo problemi con grub ma ora mi stra facendo davvero in...are
<cristian_c> daniele_, no, e ci sarà un motivo, no?
<daniele_> per eliminarli tutti come faccio ?
<cristian_c> stony, ma non ho capito lo scopo di quel comando
<catai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600702/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> daniele_, puoi provare con ppa-purge
<cristian_c> daniele_, lo trovi nei repo
<stony> per aggioranre i pacchetti
<cristian_c> stony, ma non ti basta il gestore aggiornamenti?
<stony> ho il server senza gui!!
<cristian_c> catai, prova: ls -l /usr/bin | grep lightread
<cristian_c> stony, ok, allora bastava un: sudo apt-get update
<catai> fatto, non è successo niente cristian_c
<stony> la -y era per evitare poi il comando invio
<daniele_> cristian_c, ppa purge non si installa
<daniele_> mi da un messaggio di errore
<stony> comunque ora grub mi causa davvero tante noie! e non rieco a ripararlo!
<daniele_> cristian_c, l'autenticazione richiede linstallazione di pacchetti da sorgenti non autenticate
<cristian_c> daniele_, posta
<daniele_> su dettagli esce questo bboost-iostreams1.46.1 libcwidget3 libept1.4.12 libio-string-perl libparse-debianchangelog-perl ppa-purge
<cristian_c> daniele_, tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> daniele_, installando da terminale
<cristian_c> daniele_, ah, hai il problema di apt
<cristian_c> scusami
<cristian_c> daniele_, scaricalo da ubuntu.packages.com
<cristian_c> stony, uhm
<daniele_> cristian_c, puoi indicarmi il link dove risiede il programma ?
<cristian_c> stony, serve conoscere qualche dettaglio in più di tutto quello che hai fatto
<catai> adesso cosa faccio? cristian_c
<daniele_> inserendo ubuntu.packages.com apre tutt'altro
<cristian_c> daniele_, è il sito da cui puoi scaricare i pacchetti
<cristian_c> ah, hai ragione, daniele_
<cristian_c> hanno cambiato tutto
<cristian_c> lol, ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> catai, su pastebin
<stony> sinceramente non saprei quali dettagli darti! io di mio ho seguito alcune guide per il ripristino di grub, ma non hanno funzionato, solo col cd che ho fatto sono riuscito ad attivare l'avvio
<cristian_c> !dettagli  | stony
<ubot-it> stony: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> stony, non ho idea di quali guide tu abbia seguito
<stony> Accendo il server e compare il messaggio Grub press tab for help
<catai> non è uscito niente, che incollo su pastebin?!? cristian_c
<stony> http://docs.oseems.com/general/operatingsystem/linux/recover-lost-grub
<daniele_> cristian_c, scaricato ma stesso errore esce fuori
<stony> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/error-of-grub-minimal-bash-like-line-editing-is-supported-660334/
<stony> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/grub
<cristian_c> daniele_, posta tutto su pastebin
<cristian_c> catai, ok
<daniele_> è solo una riga
<stony> http://gmstyle.org/ubuntu-guide/123-ripristinare-grub-2-su-ubuntu-11-10-dopo-eventuali-installazioni-di-windows-o-altri-sistemi-operativi-dual-boot.html
<cristian_c> daniele_, ?
<stony> Ma non hanno funzionato
<cristian_c> stony, di questa roba qua, cosa hai fatto?
<daniele_> cristian_c, aspetta forse la installato
<cristian_c> lol
<daniele_> ugualmente facendo clicc su ripara
<cristian_c> daniele_, mi sembbra chiaro che ormai la situazione sembra compromessa
<cristian_c> *sembra
<daniele_> cristian_c, me l'ho da installato ora
<daniele_> per aprirlo
<daniele_> ??
<daniele_> ok da terminale ho aperto
<stony> da prima ho provato con una live cd, ma l'interfaccia di ubuntu live non partiva causa scheda video obsoleta
<cristian_c> catai, sudo updatedb &6 locate lightread
<cristian_c> catai, sudo updatedb && locate lightread
<cristian_c> daniele_, si utilizza da terminale
<daniele_> cristian_c, non è molto intuitivo da usare
<cristian_c> daniele_, prova a guardare la doc su come fare
<catai> sudo updatedb && locate lightread ? cristian_c
<cristian_c> daniele_, potevi pensarci prima di riempire di monnezza il sistema
<daniele_> ma i nomi dei ppa installati li devo vedere dalla lista che ti ho posto prima??
<daniele_> cristian_c, eh eh eh
<cristian_c> catai, sì
<daniele_> ci sarà pure la soluzione altrimenti non si chiamava Ubuntu linux ;)
<cristian_c> daniele_, mi pare si utilizzi con un grep su apt-repository, ma non ricordo, io non usa quasi mai ppa
<cristian_c> *uso
<cristian_c> daniele_, non ho capito l'ultima affermazione
<catai> ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600746/ cristian_c
<cristian_c> daniele_, puoi distruggere qualsiasi SO, se uno lo vuole
<stony> poi ho provato con i comandi messi a disposizione da grub. niente, non riuscivo a eseguire i comandi. Preso dalla disperazione ho fatto il livecd di grub repair e sono riuscito a far partire il server . Ma al riavvio se non reinserisco il cd grub si  pianta nuovamente dandomi la scritta grub minima ecc. ecc. pres tab for help
<daniele_> cristian_c, ho voluto dire ci sarà una soluzione senza formattare e installare tutto da capo altrimenti sarebbe una similitudire con windows
<cristian_c> stony, ti serve una live funzionante
<stony> e si magari solo terminal visto che la grafica non la supporta
<cristian_c> catai, /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/lightread/bin/lightread
<Ab3L> catai: prova a scrivere questo su terminale. magari ti escono i messaggi: /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/lightread/bin/lightread
<cristian_c> stony, penso si possa usare in live da shell, sulla versione server
<cristian_c> daniele_, non è una similitudine, è che gli utenti sono particolarmente masochisti, e riescono a distruggere tutto con estrema facilità
<cristian_c> Ab3L, già scritto :d
<stony> vedo se riesco con il live del server
<cristian_c> *:D
<daniele_> cristian_c, ok ma tornardo allo soluzione del problema credo che il comando sia questo sudo ppa-purge ppa:someppa/ppa
<daniele_> ma dove vado a prendere il nome di ogni ppa
<stony> mi rimetto in conttato dopo il tentativo
<catai> mi ha restituito questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600758/ poi è partito ma sta ancora girando.. cristian_c
<cristian_c> daniele_, hai fatto una ricerca, mi pare con la history di add-apt
<cristian_c> daniele_, come hai installato i ppa?
<daniele_> cristian_c, non posso ricordare il comando di ogni singolo
<cristian_c> catai, rispiegami brevemente il problema con lightread :D
<cristian_c> daniele_, cerca nella history del terminale
<busy87> salve a tutti
<busy87> ho installato glx cairo dock
<catai> il problema è che non aggiorna, sta ancora girando ma è fermo a una settimana fa cristian_c
<busy87> come devo fare per far comparire skype nell'area di notifica?
<busy87> ho ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<cristian_c> catai, stampa altri messaggi nel terminale?
<daniele_> cristian_c, credo di non essere in grado mi serve qualcosa che graficamente mi faccia selezionarli ed eliminarli uno ad uno
<cristian_c> daniele_, al momento conosco questo
<catai> no, quello che ti ho postato è ciò che restituisce quando lo lancio da terminale cristian_c
<cristian_c> daniele_, in fondo, gli utenti accorti non causano danni ai pc, non dovrebbe neanche esistere ppa-purge se uno non si va a cacciare in queeste situazioni
<cristian_c> catai, ma aggiunge altre robe con il tempo?
<daniele_> cristian_c, alcune ppa sono fondamentali tipo con il mio pc se non avessi installato boot repair non avrei mai avviato il sistema
<cristian_c> busy87, asp
<daniele_> per fare un esempio
<Ab3L> busy87: penso sia un problema di skype, che non invia info al server X. questo almeno secondo quanto ci sta scritto nel forum di skype.
<catai> no, desso avevo provato a chiuderlo e riaprirlo per vedere se succedeva qualcosa.. cristian_c
<cristian_c> daniele_, a parte che ci sono anche altri metodi, però boot repair è uno, tu nei hai aggiunti un sacco
<stony> Cristian, non c'è il terminal sul live esiste solo il ripristino del sistema danneggiato!
<catai> provare a disistallarlo e ristallarlo? cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, uhm, forse
<cristian_c> catai, nel caso, riaprirlo da terminale e aspetta
<catai> non ho capito
<cristian_c> stony, mi dicono che c'è un modo
<catai> non ho capito cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, come prima, ma aspettando che stampi altri messaggi sul terminale
<catai> ok
<stony> sono tutto tastiera!!! dicami dicami!!!
<cristian_c> stony, alla lista "Prova", "Installa", etc, premi F6, si apre un menu, premi ESC per chiuderlo, scrivi text e premi invio
<cristian_c> mi dicono questo :)
<daniele_> cristian_c, vabbè cerchero di risolvere in qualche modo di reinstallare il sistema non se ne parla, grazie cmq per il tuo aiuto
<cristian_c> daniele_, molti programmi li trovi nei repo, non hai bisogno di tutti quei ppa :)
<stony> ok ci sono
<catai> questo è quanto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1600790/ aspettiamo fiduciosi cristian_c
<cristian_c> daniele_, altrimenti puoi ritorvarti in quelle condizioni
<stony> boot:
<cristian_c> *ritrovartti
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> stony, attenzione che è caricata il layout della tastiera americana
<cristian_c> *caricato
<daniele_> cristian_c, mi sarà di lezione per le installazioni successive
<cristian_c> ottimo
<stony> si ma non mi fa eseguire nessun comando neppure fdisk -l
<cristian_c> stony, che ti dice?
<stony> no niente ho sbagliato a scrivere fdisk-l
<cristian_c> lol
<stony> coul not find kernel immage: fdisk
<cristian_c> stony, mi dicono di digitare anche: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<stony> ok
<cristian_c> per la tastiera
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<stony> non conosce comando sudo
<stony> coul not find kernel immage: dpkg-reconfigure
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> gli mancano molti pacchetti oppure c'è qualcosa che non quadra
<jester-> come dire che va senza kernel?
<stony> un momento, ho riavviato e riesegiuto la procedura che mi hai detto,  sembra essere partita l'installazione del sistema!
<busy87> Ab3L quindi?
<cristian_c> stony, installazione?
<stony> ma che cavolo ne so, ho terminato la procedura ed ho attivato la shell
<cristian_c> uhm
<Ab3L> busy87: quindi forse non è possibile. googlo un po'. appena trovo una risposta te la passo.
<busy87> okk Ab3L
<busy87> Ab3L provo a mettere la versione a 32 bit di skype?
<cristian_c> !skype
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<cristian_c> busy87, cechi la notifica?
<cristian_c> *cerchi
<busy87> cristian_c ho installato glx cairo dock
<cristian_c> uhm
<busy87> e nn mi compare skype nell'area di notifica
<cristian_c> lol
<busy87> -.-"
<cristian_c> busy87, come l'hai installato?
<busy87> cosa?
<busy87> skype o la cairo dock?
<cristian_c> glx cairo dock
<busy87> seguendo il wiki
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> !cairo
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione di Cairo-Dock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Gnome/CairoDock
<cristian_c> busy87, quindi dai repo ufficiali?
<busy87> si cristian_c
<cristian_c> !dettagli | stony
<ubot-it> stony: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> busy87, e se lo disattivi, chen succede?
<cristian_c> *che
<busy87> cioè?
<busy87> se lo faccio partire con unity?
<stony> sto usando ubuntu server 12.10 nessuna interfaccia grafica quando accendo il server compare la scritta: grub minimal bash-like
<cristian_c> busy87, disattivare cairo
<busy87> cristian_c all'avvio sceglo se far partire unity o glx cairo dock..
<busy87> con uity va tutto bene
<cristian_c> busy87, ma cairo dock non è soltanto una dock?
<busy87> no cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> uhm
<busy87> cristian_c http://glx-dock.org/
<catai> niente di nuovo sul fronte occidentale, che facciamo? cristian_c
<Serpico> ciao
<newlife> ciao serpico
<cristian_c> catai, rimuovilo da /opt, se sta tutto lì
<stony> se eseguo da grub> ls vengono visualizzati  (hd0) (hd0,msdos) (hd1)  e cosi discorrendo
<cristian_c> busy87, ma fa parte del pacchetto di cairo-dock
<cristian_c> *pacchetto cairo-dock
<stony> se eseguo boot (hd0) mi compare errore: devi caricare prima il kernel!
<catai> cioè, dimmi come devo fare perchè sono un po' ibranato.. cristian_c
<jester-> busy87: ciofeca dock mi paer che voglia gnome
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> mi pare
<cristian_c> catai, asp
<busy87> nn ricordo jester-
<busy87> l'ho installato un po di tempo fa
<busy87> cristian_c se ricordo bene fa parte del pacchetto cairo-dock
<jester-> busy87: quindi prova a installare gnome-session-fallback se ti piace tipo la ciospa che somiglia a belen
<busy87> ahhahaha
<cristian_c> catai, praticamente sta tutto in /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/ quindi, rimuovilo semplicmente
<busy87> jester- mi consigli una buona dock...
<cristian_c> *semplicemente
<cristian_c> catai, o purgalo
<busy87> il pannello di unity nn mi gusta tanto
<jester-> busy87: comprare un mac
<busy87> -.-"
<busy87> costa troppo jester-
<cristian_c> catai, rimuovilo :)
<busy87> e nn è open source
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<busy87> torno subito...
<catai> cancello la cartella lightread, ok? cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, no
<cristian_c> catai, da software center o synaptic
<cristian_c> stony, uhm
<cristian_c> jester-, 13:25:27 <stony> se eseguo boot (hd0) mi compare errore: devi caricare prima il kernel!
<jester-> cristian_c: penso che debba digitare tutti i passaggi da riga di comando incominciando da root
<cristian_c> uhm
<catai> ahia..ce n'ho due su software center, forse era quello che gli dava noia, li rimuovo entrambi, ok? cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, due?
<cristian_c> catai, con la ricerca io ne vedevo uno
<cristian_c> catai, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | catai
<ubot-it> catai: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<catai> http://imagebin.org/245194 cristian_c
<busy87> è possibile inserire skype nell'area di notifica all'interna di quella busta (o lettera) ? :)
<cristian_c> catai, in synaptic quali pacchetti sono installati?
<catai> dove si trova synaptic? cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, usi unity?
<catai> si cristian_c
<Ab3L> busy87: ho trovato un'info. sembrerebbe che il bug sia stato risolto (io non ho provato). ma bisogna installare cairo dai ppa.
<cristian_c> catai, entra nella dash e digita: gnome-terminal
<cristian_c> Ab3L, immagino la versione aggiornata
<Ab3L> cristian_c: già
<busy87> Ab3L l'ho installato dai ppa
<busy87> ho visto adesso..
<catai> fatto
<catai> poi? cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, digita: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<cristian_c> catai, nel terminale
<busy87> Ab3L sai se è possibile mettere la tray icon di skype all'interno di quella busta nell'area di notifica?
<catai> cristian_c: fatto
<Ab3L> busy87: così? https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TdZ8RQt3Y6I/AAAAAAAAEf4/M9vJgXhQnoA/skype-notifications-messaging-menu.png
<cristian_c> catai, in synaptic quali pacchetti sono installati?
<stony> Cristian questo è il resoconto vedi cosa posso fare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1600872/
<busy87> si Ab3L
<Ab3L> busy87: ci sta uno script in python, ma non credo siano cose supportate dalla comunità di ubuntu. installi a tuo rischio e pericolo: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/skype-ubuntu-messaging-menu-notifyosd.html
<catai> sembrerebbe un pacchetto solo cristian_c
<busy87> Ab3L credo che così si risolva il problema
<cristian_c> stony, il grub è installato sul terzo disco
<stony> mi assento per cibarie !!
<stony> sd5
<cristian_c> catai, ok, disinstallalo da synaptic
<Ab3L> busy87: capisci l'inglese di quella pagina?
<busy87> più o meno..
<cristian_c>  /dev/sdc1    *                    83  Linux , stony
<catai> fatto cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, reinstallalo
<busy87> Ab3L nn c'è qualcosa di più recente? xD
<catai> sempre da synaptic? cristian_c
<cristian_c> catai, e poi riavvia la sessione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> catai, sì
<busy87> un mesetto fa trovai qualcosa..
<busy87> xò ho perso la guida
<Ab3L> busy87: kubuntu :D
<massy> una domanda al volo per voi: mi serve una chiavetta wireless per collegare il mio pc al router, usando ubuntu, quale è compatibile?
<busy87> Ab3L nn ho voglia di installare tutto da capo xD
<catai> io gli avevo dato rimuovi non rimuovi completamente, va bene? cristian_c
<catai> "rimuovi" non "rimuovi completamente" ok? cristian_c
<cristian_c> !chat | massy
<ubot-it> massy: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> catai, sì, va bene così, penso
<cristian_c> catai, se non va, provi con rimuovi completamente
<catai> a frappè cristian_c
<jester-> massy: roba netgear o linksys
<stony> ok sono tornato, quindi faccio grub-install /dev/scd1
<catai> è sempre lì che gira ma non aggiorna una cippa, ora provo col rimuovi completamente cristian_c
<busy87> Ab3L ho risolto
<busy87> xD
<busy87> con questo
<busy87> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/09/skype-wrapper-for-ubuntu-gets-updated
<stony> cristian mi confermi?
<busy87> Ab3L credo che sia la stessa cosa che mi hai detto tu.. xò l'ho fatto cn i ppa :)
<jester-> ppa, a parte pochi, sono un cancro
<busy87> xkè jester- ?
<jester-> non passa giorno che non si veda un sistema fottuto da uso indiscriminato di ppa
<jester-> siccome l'open permette di tutto ppa fatta da gente scarsa fanno danni
<jester-> specolamente gente che nonha idea della politica circa gli aggiornamenti
<busy87> jester- x adesso ne ho solo 3
<busy87> anzi 4
<busy87> google bublebee (che ho rimosso xkè nn funziona) cairo dock e questo di skype
<jester-> ne basta uno che ti cambia una lib di sistema per fottere tutto
<busy87> nn mi è mai capitato..
<jester-> per fortuna
<enzotib> capiterà
<busy87> -.-"
<busy87> vabbè..
<busy87> avrei un'altra domanda
<jester-> ma la fortuna non è ne una virtu e nemmeno una regola
<busy87> hahah
<busy87> certo xD
<busy87> cmq
<catai> in quel modo non è successo niente, in compenso ho provato a fare "sign out" e "sign in" dalle preferences di Lightread e si è aggiornato. Forse è un problema di google reader? cristian_c
<busy87> sapete se è possibile scaricare la posta indesiderata di hotmail con thunderbind?
<busy87> thunderbird*
<garfield> Ciao a tutti
<garfield> Per favore, qualcuno ha voglia di darmi una mano? Ho un problema con flash
<enzotib> !chiedi | garfield
<ubot-it> garfield: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<garfield> Ok
<garfield> Fa oeri sera flasj non va più su chrome
<garfield> Funziona invece su firefox
<catai> ciao a tutti e grazie cristian_c
<stony> niente proprio non ne vuol sapere di funzionare
<stony> ma posso cancellare gub e mettere lilo?
<garfield> Riprovo più tardi. Ciao a tutti
<stony> SOLUZIONATO!! ;) rimosso grub e messo lilo!
<SOULBLACK> ciao a tutti
<SOULBLACK> chi mi aiuta con l'audio?
<stony> cosa ti è capitao?
<stony> to
<SOULBLACK> non sento l'audio ,mi manca il driver..
<SOULBLACK> utilizzo linux mint
<enzotib> !chat | SOULBLACK
<ubot-it> SOULBLACK: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<stony> vi saluto ciao a tutti!!
<pozzi0> salve
<pozzi0> gentilmente
<pozzi0> potete darmi una mano ad installare ubuntu sul fisso?
<pozzi0> 64 bit
<pozzi0> sto facendo il disco con l'iso
<GENNARO> niven.freenode.net
<pozzi0> poi dovevo formattare e installare senza partizione
<cristian_c> pozzi0, che windows?
<jester-> pozzi0: formattare senza partizione?
<Ilzambo> giorno
<pozzi0> windows xp!
<pozzi0> nel senso
<pozzi0> non intendo creare una partizion
<cristian_c> pozzi0, pc vecchio?
<pozzi0> voglio mettere solo ubuntu 12
<pozzi0> pc vecchiotto
<cristian_c> ok
<pozzi0> ma supporta 64 bit
<cristian_c> pozzi0, provato in live?
<pozzi0> scusa?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pozzi0, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<pozzi0> cioè ho già ubuntu sul portatile
<pozzi0> volevo metterlo sul fisso
<jester-> pozzi0: e dove installi se non su partizione? dentro a xp con ciofeca wubi?
<pozzi0> ma non ricordo molto bene e non volevo far danni
<pozzi0> no jester- intendevo
<pozzi0> che mettevo sul pc solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> pozzi0, provalo in live
<pozzi0> e non volevo piu windows
<cristian_c> lol
<pozzi0> adesso vedo cosè
<pozzi0> boh non va internet oggi
<pozzi0> ahah
<pozzi0> però sta scaricando il file di ubuntu a 800 k
<pozzi0> buffo
<cristian_c> lol
<pozzi0> cristian_c la roba live
<pozzi0> mi servirebber per controllare
<pozzi0> se andrei bene con ubuntu o meno?
<jester-> pozzi0: se ci metti solo ubuntu fai alla svelta, al partizionamento scegli usa tutto il discolo
<cristian_c> pozzi0, esatto
<pozzi0> ok allora provo
<pozzi0> prima devo comunque formattare?
<jester-> pozzi0: con usa tutto il disco ci pensa l'installer
<jester-> pozzi0: piuttosto che cpu hai
<cristian_c> pozzi0, per la live no, la live non gira su hdd
<cristian_c> pozzi0, gira su usb
<pozzi0> quindi basta che metto il live su usb
<pozzi0> e accendo
<cristian_c> pozzi0, per provarlo, sì
<pozzi0> con la usb inserita?
<cristian_c> pozzi0, poi decidi se installare
<cristian_c> pozzi0, sì
<pozzi0> come si fa il boot da usb?
<cristian_c> pozzi0, mah, all'avvio va premuto un tasto (dipende dal pc)
<cristian_c> e dal bios
<pozzi0> va ben
<pozzi0> ma per preparare la usb
<pozzi0> faccio come dice nel sito
<pozzi0> usando la iso che metto nel cd?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | pozzi0
<ubot-it> pozzi0: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<jester-> pozzi0: se il p è vecchio facile che non supporti il boot da usb
<pozzi0> come lo verifico?
<jester-> pozzi0: quanti anni ha
<cristian_c> lol
<pozzi0> non ricordo ma non piu di 10
<pozzi0> 7
<jester-> pozzi0: non ce l'ha di sicuro
<pozzi0> e quindi
<pozzi0> ahahah
<jester-> pozzi0: comunque avvii con una usb collegata, vai nel bios-->boot e vedi se compare
<jester-> se si la metti per primo
<pozzi0> non so fare ad andare nel bios
<pozzi0> compatitemi :(
<jester-> allora usa il cd e vivi felice
<cristian_c> non ce l'ha
<cristian_c> pozzi0, di solito F2
<cristian_c> pozzi0, modello del pc?
<pozzi0> processore intel 2
<pozzi0> poi boh
<pozzi0> che ti posso dire
<cristian_c> è un fisso?
<cristian_c> assemblato?
<cristian_c> porte usb?
<pozzi0> non lo so è il computer dei miei genitori
<pozzi0> è un fisso
<pozzi0> non saprei dirti altro
<cristian_c> pozzi0, ma loro sono d'accordo?
<cristian_c> :)
<pozzi0> ahaha
<pozzi0> si
<pozzi0> gli ho detto un sacco di cazzate
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> pozzi0, io proverei prima in live e poi installerei in dual boot
<cristian_c> pozzi0, così sono tutti contenti
<pozzi0> sto facendo la chiavetta usb
<pozzi0> come mi hai detto
<pozzi0> con quel programma
<cristian_c> pozzi0, controlla se la .is è integra
<cristian_c> !md5 | pozzi0
<ubot-it> pozzi0: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<pozzi0> l'ho scaricata adesso
<cristian_c> *.iso
<pozzi0> in che modo non potrebbe essere integra?
<cristian_c> controllala
<cristian_c> pozzi0, magari nel download può uscire corrotta, può capitare
<pozzi0> facciamo che siamo sicuri che sia integra
<cristian_c> per questo si controlla prima di masterizzare
<pozzi0> se no non ce la farò mai in tempo
<cristian_c> pozzi0, non ci vuole niente
<cristian_c> meglio la prudenza
<Matt__> salve a tutti, qualcuno sa spiegarmi perchè il terminale non mi prende i comandi di inserimento della password?
<remix_tj> Matt__: quando digiti la password non si vede quel che scrivi
<remix_tj> quindi quando hai messo la password premi invio
<Matt__> no
<Matt__> metto la password, premo invio e di tutta risposta mi arriva il messaggio di errata password
<remix_tj> allora stai sbagliando password
<Matt__> il problema principale è che non risec
<Matt__> oops, no la password è quella provo a digitare anche una lettera alla volta proprio per ovviare a possibili errori di digitazione
<remix_tj> se la digiti aldifuori del contest della password (esempio su un editor di testo) compare quello che vorresti scrivere?
<Matt__> si certo la digitazione è come se fosse impedita solo nell'ambito della password, come vedi anche qui posso leggere e far leggere quello che scrivo
<remix_tj> no no
<remix_tj> non ci siamo capiti
<remix_tj> quando ti dice che la password non va
<remix_tj> hai provato ad andare su un editor di testo, o sul prompt, e vedere se la password che scrivi va bene?
<remix_tj> (cioè digiti quello che vorresti digitare?)
<Matt__> pensi che sia un problema di corrispondenza caratteri-tasti? tipo che digito una L e il software una V (esempio)?
<Matt__> non lo so ora controllo, ad ogni modo ho provato a cambiare il metodo di input proprio per verificare un problema simile ma non cambia la musica, non riesco a vedere quello che scrivo nemmeno cambiando metodologia di input
<cristian_c> !requisiti | pozzi0
<ubot-it> pozzi0: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Matt__> sull'editor i caratteri corrspondono, ma sul terminale non ci sono i caratteri che vorrei scrivere, non si vedono
<jester-> Matt__: e 4  digita comunque la pass e dai enter
<jester-> Matt__: non si vedono ma li scrive
<Matt__> ok ho capito, evidentemente la password del terminale non coincide con quella di accesso al mio utente, scusate l'ignoranza faccio del mio meglio per imparare
<jester-> Matt__: coincide
<jester-> Matt__: sudo sticass
<Matt__> ok allora non capisco perche non la prende
<Matt__> ora provo
<jester-> password per xxxxx
<jester-> batti la pass e dai enter
<pozzi0> cristian_c una volta che ho scaricato cygwin
<pozzi0> come controllo l'integrità dell'iso?
<Matt__> ok lo vedo che me la prende e mi dice comando non trovato, però allora perche quando devo istallare il pacchetto java non me la prende?
<cristian_c> pozzi0, ma stai usando win?
<pozzi0> si
<cristian_c> pozzi0, allora non devi usare quello
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<cristian_c> pozzi0, winMD5Sum
<cristian_c> è meglio
<pozzi0> Su Windows
<pozzi0> Per sistemi Windows è possibile utilizzare Cygwin, software che funziona in modo analogo a md5sum su sistemi Linux.
<jester-> Matt__: comando non trovato significa che il comando dato è sbagliato
<cristian_c> pozzi0, winMD5Sum
<cristian_c> Alternativamente è possibile utilizzare winMD5Sum:
<pozzi0> l'ho fatto incazzare
<jester-> Matt__: cosa devi installare
<Matt__> si quello l'ho capito infatti vedo che la password me la prende ma solo in certi casi, per esempio prima ho tentato di installare il pacchetto java da terminale perche non riesco ad aprire un database con libreoffice visto che mi chiede di verificare l'installazione java, al momento dell'inserimento della password mi dice che è sbagliata, solo che per comandi differenti me la prende
<jester-> Matt__: devi installare java?
<jester-> Matt__: famo natale
<jester-> famo
<Matt__> si scusami
<Matt__> si devo istallare java
<jester-> Matt__: apri un ternile e copia incolla i comandi che ti scrivo qui
<Matt__> vai
<jester-> Matt__: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<Matt__> fatto
<jester-> Matt__: sudo apt-get update
<Matt__> fatto
<jester-> Matt__: sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<jester-> ci metterà un po
<Matt__> ok non fa niente, ho tempo
<Matt__> mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto oracle-java8-installer
<jester-> Matt__: non hai fatto giusto la primo comand
<jester-> Matt__: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jester-> Matt__: devi dare la pass e battere poi enter per confermare
<jester-> e poi ancira enter
<jester-> ancora*
<Matt__> ok riprovo
<jester-> Matt__: devi vedere che importa la key
<jester-> dira piu meno key added ok
<Matt__> si sta lavorando
<jester-> Matt__: sudo apt-get update
<jester-> altrimenti non lo trava se non aggiorni il db di apt
<Matt__> ho copiato i comandi che gia mi avevi dato sto seguendo la procedura
<Matt__> ho seguito le istruzioni della schermata interna al terminale che si è aperta a seguito dell'aggiornamento del db
<lara_> salve
<jester-> Matt__: alura?
<Matt__> sta salvando
<Matt__> è connesso al sito per il download, lo sta eseguendo
<jester-> ok
<Matt__> grazie mille!
<Matt__> ;.)
<jester-> de nada
<cristian_c_> 100 euri
<jester-> segue iban
<jester-> !iban
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iban'
<Matt__> ahaha
<jester-> botolo ha perso la memoria
<Matt__> salve<lara_>
<jester-> !tab
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<Matt__> thanks
<Matt__> ubot-it: funzia!
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'funzia!'
<jester-> !funzia
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'funzia'
<jester-> !amefunge
<ubot-it> un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<Matt__> !itworks!
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'itworks!'
<lara_> posso chiedere una cosa rigurdo una versione di ubuntu?
<jester-> certo
<Matt__> jester-: il download è finito ora vediamo come va
<lara_> ho un portatile samsung rv510 processore intel e windows 7 64bit che versione di ubuntu va bene per questo pc? nella sezione download del sito mi scarica solo il file ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso che immagino non vada bene
<jester-> lara_: è quello giusto
<lara_> non è per processori amd?
<jester-> lara_: amd è un alias della versione 64bit
<lara_> ok grazie :)
<jester-> visto che amd è stata la prima a uscire con cpu a 64bit
<lara_> differenza tra la versione lts e lts versione della comunità?
<netbook> ciao a tutti!
<lara_> ciao netbook
<jester-> che la comuniti è italiano subito dopo installazione
<LostInMyHead> lara_: di che versioni parli ? dove le hai rovate?
<LostInMyHead> ah dal sito
<lara_> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<LostInMyHead> jester-: la prossima versione 13.04 è una lts?
<Matt__> ciao a tutti e grazie jester-
<jester-> LostInMyHead: lts ogni due anni
<jester-> quindi aprile 2014
<LostInMyHead> ok non mi ricordavo l'ultima
<LostInMyHead> ma ora leggevo fanno rolling relese da lts a lts... è confermata la cosa?
<LostInMyHead> o solo una voce?
<jester-> LostInMyHead: lts to lts è aggiornabile diretto
<jester-> sempre stato cosi
<goku88> salve a tutti vorrei un consiglio su come personalizzare al meglio ubuntu
<Gianmarco> Salve. Io ho uno smartphone HTC HD2. Posso installare la versione Ubuntu per smartphone? Grazie.
<jester-> Gianmarco: non esiste, c'è solo per tablet nexus7
<Gianmarco> <jester-> ho capito, grazie.
<Akhilleus> come posso salvare alcune immagine quando sul web non appare sava con nome????
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, un esempio?
<Holden> Akhilleus, su firefox: tasto desto : visualizza informazioni pagina
<Holden> e poi vai su media
<Akhilleus> chromium
<Holden> hmm, non saprei allora, penso di sia un modo
<xiaoy> Akhilleus, prendere uno screenshot funziona sempre :)
<Akhilleus> si ma vorrei salvarla intera
<Akhilleus> come su firefox
<Holden> vedi il sorgente della pagina
<Akhilleus> nn so nepp cosa è
<cristian_c> Akhilleus, puoi postarmi un esempio?
<Akhilleus> trovata un'estensione
<Akhilleus> grz lo stesso
<Akhilleus> erano protette
<Akhilleus> nn si poteva
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> c'è sempre una soluzione
<mariu> :)
<LostInMyHead> :)
<Fetentone> salluc69, sappi che ti stimo molto: l'estensione numerica al tuo nick, oltre a garbarmi molto, riceve tutta la mia stima!
<enzotib> !chat | Fetentone
<ubot-it> Fetentone: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fetentone> ?
<Fetentone> scusate....
<Fetentone> scusa enzotib credevo di essere su !chat
<enzotib> :)
<enzotib> te tiengo d'ocio
<ErVito> :o
<xiaoy> Ìû
<studentessi> Ciao
<mello__> salve a tutti
<mello__> qualcuno sa come risolvere l'ultimo errore http://pastebin.com/8AnNaZsB
<mello__> ubuntu 10.04
<mello__> no superuser
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | mello__
<ubot-it> mello__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mello__> http://pastebin.com/8AnNaZsB
<cristian_c> lol
<mello__> ho scaricato libcurl 7.19 (./configure && make) ma nulla
<cristian_c> !chat | mello__
<ubot-it> mello__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mello__> ok
<xiaoy> Ìû
<cristian_c> mello__, non si da supporto alla compilazione di programmi in questo canale
<cristian_c> fotni esterne, diciamo
<mello__> okok ho capito :D
<cristian_c> *fonti
<utente-precise> ciao a tutti
<utente-precise> ho risolto il problema che avevo ieri l'altro, ora tuto bene pare
<utente-precise> jester-:  ciao ti ricurdi del mio probl?
<cristian_c> lol
<utente-precise> erano i moduli bluetooth che caricavano in memoria pur non avendo io nessun device blue
<cristian_c> uhm
<utente-precise> non vi ricordate eh ??
<utente-precise> e certo posso capire
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> !domanda | utente-precise
<ubot-it> utente-precise: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<utente-precise> cristian_c:  non era una domanda la mia ma la mia necessita' di racconto di come risovere un problema penso comune a alcuni
<utente-precise> non volevo chiedere,  scusate
<cristian_c> utente-precise, non ho capito lo scopo :D
<utente-precise> cristian_c:  poiche' qui nela chat nessuno pesno sapevacon esattezza come risolvere il problema, avrei pensato di aiutare postando il come ho risolto da me, ragionandoci su bel po,  ma non mentre ero qui on line,    mi spiego ?
<cristian_c> utente-precise, ma non è un forum :d
<cristian_c> *:D
<utente-precise> cristian_c:   pero' sarebbe utile spero: non  pensi che altri avranno problemi simili? se si legge a chi ci e' passato,  magari risolvono da loro  senza chiedere motlo qui...
<cristian_c> utente-precise, appunto, scrivilo sul forum
<utente-precise> cristian_c:  dove esattamente ?   ci si deve rieistrare ? non sono un frequentatore , pensavo che collegandomi qui era piu' veloce la risoluzione di problemi
<utente-precise> cristian_c:  vedo che non e' come pensavo io, a niente
<cristian_c> utente-precise, infatti questa è una chat
<cristian_c> utente-precise, ti devi iscrivere sul forum
<utente-precise> cristian_c:   odio dare i dati personali, appunto speravo di parlare dato che e' una chat,  Fa nulla , pazienza,  se nn posso aiutare qui fa niente...
<utente-precise> cristian_c:   sei un moderatore di qui,  tu ?
<enzotib> c'è qualche problema?
<tizio> ciao a tutti
<tizio> scusate ma l'iso che scarico di ubuntu va bene anche x usb? devo installarlo su netbook
<cristian_c> utente-precise, certo che puoi aiutare, ma non funziona come in un forum
<tizio> c'è qualcuno?
<enzotib> tizio, la risposta breve è "sì"
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | tizio
<ubot-it> tizio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tizio> ok grazie mille!
<tizio> ma è versione bootabile o lo avvio da win? volevo disinstallare win non tenere due s.o.
<cristian_c> tizio, hai provato in live?
<tizio> no...cos'è live? :P
<cristian_c> tizio, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<utente-precise> cristian_c:   si capsico che nn funge come vorrei io,   ma  tu sei moderatore di qui ?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> qualche problema? :)
<utente-precise> cristian_c:  sei un utente e stop ?
<cristian_c> anche i moderatori sono utenti :)
<utente-precise> cristian_c:  ma tu sei utente o anche mod ?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> comunque, praliamone in chat, che qui si parla di supporto
<cristian_c> *parliamone
<cristian_c> *-chat
<utente-precise> cristian_c:  scusa ma io sto mandando i messaggio in pvt o  cosa ?
<utente-precise> cristian_c:  e' in pvt cosi?
<cristian_c> utente-precise, no, altrimente non leggeresti i messaggi degli altri utenti, guarda la descrizione del cha
<cristian_c> *chan
<utente-precise> ah allora chiedo scusa  a tutt sono inesperto  di qui mi collego raramente
<cristian_c> utente-precise, comunque, dimmi come hai risolto, così almeno io saprò la soluzione
<utente-precise> coem ti apro un pvt cosi' mi leggi solo tu ?
<pozzi0> ciao!
<cristian_c> ma non volevi farla conoscere a tutto il chan?
<pozzi0> non mi riesce il boot da usb
<pozzi0> mi dice boot failed
<pozzi0> per fare il boot della live
<pozzi0> nel bios ho 3 opzioni cosa metto prima?
<pozzi0> usb cdrom, usb zip e usb fdd
<utente-precise> nono     fa nulla    e' sabbia....  in quel  modo non restera'  per tutti, lascia stare.    chiedo venia
<cristian_c> pozzi0, hai controllato i requisiti come ti avevo detto?
<cristian_c> utente-precise, beh, sempre meglio che in privato
<cristian_c> pozzi0,
<cristian_c> ah, ok, non hai il boot da usb
<cristian_c> come scriveva jester-, mi pare
<pozzi0> quindi
<pozzi0> salto il passo della live
<pozzi0> e provo diretto col disco a installare?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> pozzi0, usi plop
<cristian_c> pozzi0, non hai il letore cd?
<cristian_c> *lettore
<pozzi0> si
<cristian_c> pozzi0, e perché non usi quello?
<utente-precise> pozzi0:  mica tutti i pc possono fare il boot da USB, solo i piu' aggiornati  e recenti
<cristian_c> perché usb?
<pozzi0> intendi per la live cristian_c?
<cristian_c> pozzi0, sì, ma anche per l'installazione
<pozzi0> per l'installazione pensavo di usare il cd
<cristian_c> sempre live , cd o usb è istess
<pozzi0> per la live4 mi hai linkato una pagina
<tizio> ho letto del live di ubuntu e dove la trovo? devo lanciarla da usb non avendo cd
<cristian_c> pozzi0, ma è la stessa cosa
<pozzi0> che parlava di usb
<utente-precise> esatto pozzi
<cristian_c> tizio, in che senso?
<tizio> ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito official ma è un'iso
<cristian_c> pozzi0, la live ti permette anche di installare
<pozzi0> ok
<cristian_c> è un'installer
<pozzi0> ma scusa
<tizio> posso metterla se usb e fare il boot primario da usb?
<cristian_c> *un installer
<utente-precise> tizio:   te ne vendo uno io coem nuovo a poco
<pozzi0> il passaggio della live
<pozzi0> è obbligatorio?
<pozzi0> non potrei saltarlo?
<cristian_c> tizio, è normale che sia un'iso. Cosa pensavi che fosse?
<cristian_c> tizio, puoi farlo da cd come  da usb
<tizio> si, ma metto quella su usb? scusate sono un pò niubbo :)
<cristian_c> pozzi0, in realtà non ti conviene
<tizio> ok, grazie mille cristian_c
<cristian_c> pozzi0, però non esiste più la alternate
<cristian_c> a parte alcuni casi
<utente-precise> tizio:    ehi lo vuoi comperare un lettore cd coem nuovo ? io ce l'ho
<pozzi0> non mi conviene farla o non mi conviene non farla?
<cristian_c> tizio, la .iso è sempre la stessa, che la masterizzi su cd o usb
<tizio> utente-precise no grazie
<tizio> non mi interessa lettore cd
<cristian_c> pozzi0, ma cosa?
<cristian_c> tizio, allora falla su usb
<utente-precise> tizio:  COEM VUOI ALLORA VEDI TU, VOLEVO AUITARTI
<pozzi0> io vorrei non fare questa cosa della live
<pozzi0> tu mi dici che è meglio farla?
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | utente-precise
<ubot-it> utente-precise: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<utente-precise> scusate, non l'ho fatto apposta
<cristian_c> pozzi0, ma è difficile trovare la alternate, tanto non cambia nulla, scegli tu la modalità, ma comunque ti cnviene prima provare in live, fidati
<cristian_c> utente-precise, ok
<utente-precise> tizio:    volevo  solo aiutarti, tuto qui
<pozzi0> quindi masterizzo la live su un disco
<pozzi0> con nero?
<cristian_c> !usb | tizio
<ubot-it> tizio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<pozzi0> come farei per la versione normale?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | tizio
<ubot-it> tizio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> pozzi0, sul wiki viene suggerito altro software di masterizzazione
<cristian_c> pozzi0, puoi usare la stessa .iso scaricata prima
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> il file .iso
<pozzi0> si si il solito file certo
<pozzi0> io mi sto completamente perdendo in ciò che faccio
<cristian_c> pozzi0, è molto semplice
<pozzi0> la live cosa cambiava rispetto alla normale?
<cristian_c> pozzi0, se leggi il wiki, ti chiarirai i concetti
<cristian_c> pozzi0, non c'è una normale
<cristian_c> pozzi0, la live ti da anche la possiblità di provare senza installare
<cristian_c> ma anche installare
<cristian_c> pozzi0, provare è importantissimo
<utente-precise> pozzi0:  provandolo in live ti puoi prima accertare che riconosce le periferiche o  quali si e quali no
<pozzi0> chiaro chiaro
<cristian_c> utente-precise, esatto
<utente-precise> cristian_c:  prego de nada
<cristian_c> e poi uno piò anche cambiare idea
<cristian_c> provandolo
<cristian_c> *può
<utente-precise> avrei un anino d aprofessore,  e' sbagliato,   cristian_c
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> non ho capito
<utente-precise> il fatto e' che nascondo un professorino dentro la mia testa,   tutto qui..   :-)
<utente-precise> cristian_c:  e' errato ??
<pozzi0> cristian_c quello che non mi è chiaro è
<pozzi0> io ho un file iso
<pozzi0> che è il file di installazione della 12 10 a 64 bit
<pozzi0> quello per la live è lo stesso?
<cristian_c> utente-precise, no, non è errato XD
<cristian_c> pozzi0, se c'è scritto desktop nel nome della iso, hai già la live
<utente-precise> ahhh bene allor insnsito che dite ?? a chi posso aiutare ?
<cristian_c> utente-precise, gli utenti qui nel chan se ti senti in grado
<cristian_c> utente-precise, ve ne sono tanti a chiedere aiuto qui
<utente-precise> certto certo qui
<cristian_c> anzio, non si riesce mai ad aiutare tutti
<cristian_c> *anzi
<enzotib> però cercando di non sovrapporsi
<cristian_c> enzotib, vero
<pozzi0> quindi cristian_c io ho la live
<pozzi0> ora per provarla in live come faccio?
<pozzi0> la scrivo su un cd normalmente e faccio il boot da cd?
<enzotib> utente-precise, e senza chiedere di aiutare, basta che stai lì e aspetti, e guardando cosa fanno e come si comportano gli utenti anziani, impari come ci si comporta
<utente-precise> ma paga Mark ?
<cristian_c> pozzi0, hai già masterizzato su cd?
<enzotib> utente-precise, no, non paga
<pozzi0> cristian_c no lo farei
<pozzi0> ma non ancora
<utente-precise> enzotib:   accidenti a gratis tutto ??     io anzianissimo sono di 59 anni
<cristian_c> 20:28:50 <pozzi0> la scrivo su un cd normalmente e faccio il boot da cd? <--- Sì
<pozzi0> ok
<enzotib> utente-precise, dicevo anziano come presenza in chat
<pozzi0> ma invece quando voglio installarla normalmente cristian_c?
<utente-precise> enzotib:  ahh ecco io raramente qui
<tonymig> chi mi aiuta? ho un problema grave
<enzotib> !chiedi | tonymig
<ubot-it> tonymig: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<utente-precise> enzotib:    il fatto e' che son esodato....    si cerca di alvora' ma nn si trova ecco tutto
<enzotib> utente-precise, ok, però per questo tipo di osservazioni e commenti c'è l'altro canale, qui solo supporto
<tonymig> ho eliminato la partizione primaria dal pc ora mi dice bootmgr mancante, come faccio a istallare ubuntu?
<utente-precise> enzotib:  capisco, solo supporto
<enzotib> tonymig, hai già un cd o una pendrive con la ISO?
<cristian_c> pozzi0, carichi la live e poi scegli di installare
<tonymig> si
<cristian_c> !installazione | pozzi0
<ubot-it> pozzi0: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<utente-precise> enzotib:  come e'  l'altro canale ?  come si scrive per accedere ?
<enzotib> utente-precise, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tonymig> ho scaricato dal sito di ubuntu e ho masterizzato su dvd e copiato su pendrive
<utente-precise> ahh ok  ci vado ecco thanks u
<enzotib> tonymig, inserisci il dvd e avvia da quello, poi segui le istruzioni
<enzotib> !installazione | tonymig
<ubot-it> tonymig: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tonymig> ok ci provo
<Ab3L> raga, in un script bash metto un "if" ma ottengo errore. evidentemente non ho capito come funziona l'if. questa è la riga: if [ "$1" == "it" ]; then. l'errore che ho è che ci si aspetta un operatore unario. sapete come aiutarmi?
<Ab3L> ps: ho provato anche senza virgolette attorno a $1
<cristian_c> !chat | Ab3L
<ubot-it> Ab3L: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<tonymig> ok grazie è paartita
<tonyyyyy> come installo la chiavetta tim olivetti 200 su ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !hdspa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'hdspa'
<cristian_c> tonyyyyy, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<tonyyyyy> ma connessione vpn sarebbe quella cn chiavetta?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> tonyyyyy, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager#Connessione_a_banda_larga_mobile
<ciugo77> Ciao a tutti!
<enzotib> !ciao | ciugo77
<ubot-it> ciugo77: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<ciugo77> Ho bisogno di aiuto con un modem Huawei della wind
<utente-precise> ciaoo a tutti
<ciugo77> ho  installato il 12.10 da 3 giorni e non riesco a farlo andare...sig!...
<Guest86431> buona sera ho bisogno di aiuto. sto cercando di installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu su un ibm thinkpad
<Guest86431> al moento dell'installazione mi da un errore relativo al kernel non corretto
<ciugo77> lo vede ma non si connette uff!!!
<Holden> Guest86431, che cpu hai?
<Guest86431> intel pentium m da 1,60 ghz
<andrei0509> ciao a tutti..... ho un problema con il wifi del mio pc hp uso ubuntu12.04... vi spiego, non sta connesso, e penso ke il problema non sia il mio router wifi, xke il cellulare sta connesso senza problemi!
<Holden> Guest86431, allora quella cpu non supporta pae, o metti una versione più vecchia tipo 10.04 o devi usare il minicd per installare con un kernel non-pae
<Guest86431> cosa intendi per mini cd?
<Guest86431>  dove trovo una versione piu' vecchia?
<Holden> Guest86431, qui trovi la 10.04 per esempio http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Guest86431> scusate se non uso  la chat correttamenta sono un po grandicello  e non ho dimestichezza con le chat
<Guest86431> grazie Holden.
<andrei0509> mi puo aiutare qualcuno con il problema legato alla wifi???
<ciugo77> :-(
<Guest86431> grazie per l'aiuto e buon w.e.
<andrei0509> Holden: te ne intendi di problemi di conessione wifi??
<ciugo77> cercando in internet ho trovato molte risposte su come configurare il wifi.....ma nulla sul mio modem Huawei della win !!! Uff!!!!
<Holden> !tizio | andrei0509, non moltissimo, comunque
<ubot-it> andrei0509, non moltissimo, comunque: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<ciugo77> wind!
<andrei0509> ma lo fatto, e non mi ha risposto nessuno
<andrei0509> e mezz'ora ke aspetto
<Holden> andrei0509, qui la gente è volontaria, oltre tutto è sabato sera... magari riprova un'altra volta
<Holden> andrei0509, o chiedi sul forum
<andrei0509> Holden: tu hai raggione.... ma io ci lavoro con il pc anke il sasbato sera.. purtroppo... cmq grazie...
<Holden> andrei0509, mi dispiace, qui il supporto è gratuito ma subordinato al fatto che qualcuno sia presente e sappia come/abbia voglia di aiutarti
<Holden> andrei0509, se parli inglese c'è anche il canale internazionale #ubuntu
<andrei0509> Holden: me lo puoi linkare per favore
<Holden> andrei0509, basta che apri #ubuntu (nella finestra scrivi: /j #ubuntu )
<andrei0509> Holden: grazie ciao e buona serata!
<Holden> andrei0509, di niente, ciao
<garfield> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno mi da una mano per in problema con flash?
<Holden> !qualcuno | garfield
<ubot-it> garfield: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<garfield> Ok. Con chrome, se provo a vedere un video, mi esce il messaggio "Impossibile caricare il plugin". Fino a ieri sera funzionava tutto bene.
<Holden> garfield, con firefox funziona?
<garfield> Sì, con firefox sì, ma FF mi da altri problemi e non lo uso mai
<Holden> garfield, se con firefox va allora penso flash sia installato correttamente. per chrome non saprei, non lo uso
<garfield> Grazie lo steso :-)
<xiaoy> garfield, prova chmod 000 $HOME/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash
<garfield> chmod: impossibile accedere a "/home/garfield/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash": Permesso negato
<xiaoy> sudo chmod 000 $HOME/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash
<xiaoy> garfield, vai con sudo
<garfield> Come prima, permesso negato
<garfield> Provo dal terminale root?
<enzotib> terminale root? e cos'è? sei mica su debian?
<garfield> Ubuntu 12.04
<xiaoy> garfield, sì su -i
<enzotib> non fa differenza con sudo
<enzotib> a parte il fatto che nella propria home sudo non dovrebbe mai servire
<xiaoy> enzotib, in questo caso si tratta di un conflitto, un bug... come puoi leggere qui http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=173790
<xiaoy> garfield, devi chiudere chromium prima
<xiaoy> garfield, devi devere se i files in PepperFlash son un simlink a qualcos'altro... tipo
<xiaoy> /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<xiaoy> se sì, agisci su quello... potresti anche rinominarlo con mv
 * xiaoy devi devere XD
<garfield> Ok, esco e rientro tra un minuto
<home> ciao a tutti!
<home> chiedevo per favore aiuto con l'audio del mio portatile..
<home> non funzionano le casse
<garfield> xiaoy ci sono, cosa devo digitare?
<xiaoy> garfield, vai nella home del tuo utente
<xiaoy> chmod 000 .config/google-chrome/PepperFlash
<garfield> Impossibile mostrare il contenuto della cartella. Permessi non sufficienti
<garfield> Da terminale mi ripete lo stesso di prima
<xiaoy> garfield, un'altra soluzione è disabilitare il plugin flash in chromium coaì:
<xiaoy> 1. chrome://plugins/
<xiaoy> 2. Click on "+Details" in the top right-hand corner.
<xiaoy> 3. Under "Adobe Flash Player (2 files)", "Disable" version 11.5.31.138
<xiaoy> ti sto leggendo direttamente dal post del bug in google code di chromium
<xiaoy> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=173790
<garfield> Scusa ma sono un po' tardo... Da terminale o devo aprire chrome?
<xiaoy> da utente, apri chrome e nella url bar scrivi chrome://plugins/ po invio
<xiaoy> nell'angolo destro cerca "+dettagli"
<xiaoy> sotto  "Adobe Flash Player (2 files)", disabilita la versione di flash 11.5.31.138+
<xiaoy> garfield, è un semplice problema di conflitti di versioni tra il flash che ti mette ubuntu e quello "interno" di chromium
<xiaoy> tutto qui
<xiaoy> disabiliti il flash di ubuntu e chromium riprende a farti vedere youtube... semplice
<garfield> Il fatto è che ora non si apre più chrome
<xiaoy> vai da utente
<xiaoy> non da root
<home> qualcuno, per favore, può darmi una mano con l'audio che non va?
<garfield> xiaoy provo a riavviare la macchina, un minuto solo...
<xiaoy> home, che problema?
<home> dando da terminale il comando alsamiker..mi da questo risultato: impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<home> non mi riconosce la scheda audio
<home> grazie xiaoy
<home> se puoi darmi una mano per favore
<xiaoy> Holden, sudo dpkg -l | grep -i pulseaudio
<xiaoy> posta l'output
<Holden> xiaoy, uh?
<home> ii  gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio                                      0.10.31-1ubuntu1                        GStreamer plugin for PulseAudio
<home> ii  libpulse-mainloop-glib0                                       1:2.0-0ubuntu1~precise2                 PulseAudio client libraries (glib support)
<home> ii  libpulse0                                                     1:2.0-0ubuntu1~precise2                 PulseAudio client libraries
<home> ii  libpulsedsp                                                   1:2.0-0ubuntu1~precise2                 PulseAudio OSS pre-load library
<home> ii  pavucontrol                                                   0.99.2-1build1                          PulseAudio Volume Control
<home> ii  pulseaudio                                                    1:2.0-0ubuntu1~precise2                 PulseAudio sound server
<home> ii  pulseaudio-esound-compat                                      1:2.0-0ubuntu1~precise2                 PulseAudio ESD compatibility layer
<home> ii  pulseaudio-module-x11                                         1:2.0-0ubuntu1~precise2                 X11 module for PulseAudio sound server
<home> ii  pulseaudio-utils                                              1:2.0-0ubuntu1~precise2                 Command line tools for the PulseAudio sound server
<home> ii  vlc-plugin-pulse                                              2.0.5-0ubuntu0.12.04.1                  PulseAudio plugin for VLC
<xiaoy> !pastebin | home
<ubot-it> home: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<home> ok..scusate
<xiaoy> home, non intasare il canale
<home> scusami
<home> scusate
<xiaoy> home, riposta in pastebin
<home> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1602727/
<xiaoy> home, dimmi un po' da quando è iniziato il problema
<xiaoy> oh, e di preciso, di che problema si tratta
<home> ho dovuto ricreare l'immagine con cronezilla..prima funzionava tutto..adesso non va ne il wifi nè l'audio
<home> per il resto funziona bene , ma l'audio e il wifi no..
<xiaoy> cioè hai ripristinato l'immagine della tua partizione e da allora non ti funzia più audio e wifi?
<home> esatto..
<home> se provo a rinstallare i driver aggiuntivi..mi da errore
<home> se clicco su simbolo dell'audio non compare la scheda audio
<xiaoy> home, rimuovi pulseudio, riavvia, vedi se ti funziona l'audio con alsa e se tutto va male, reinstalla pulseaudio
<xiaoy> è un po' empirico, lo so... ma di solito unziona ;)
<home> se do il comando alsamixer mi da errore
<home> adesso comunque provo
<home> per il wifi?mah!
<xiaoy> home, il tuo è un problema che riguarda i moduli del kernel e qualche altra diavoleria che non è andata bene nel ripristino
<xiaoy> lo so xchè mi è capitata di persona
<home> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1602757/
<home> provo..
<xiaoy> home, fai così:
<xiaoy> sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<xiaoy> sudo apt-get autoremove
<xiaoy> sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-tools alsa-tools-gui alsa-utils alsa-oss linux-sound-base alsamixergui
<xiaoy> sudo apt-get install esound esound-clients esound-common libesd-alsa0 gnome-alsamixer
<home> ok..
<xiaoy> non importa se alcuni pacchetti ti dice che sono già installati o roba simile
<xiaoy> magari la versione di gstreamer sulla 12.04 è un po' diversa..
<home> ok..provo grazie
<xiaoy> però l'importante è che levi pulseaudio con purge
<home> ok
<xiaoy> home, poi riavvia il pc
<home> con l'ultimo comando mi da questo errore http://paste.ubuntu.com/1602768/
<xiaoy> home, non importa, riavvia
<home> ok..
<silencio_> buona sera a tutti!! avrei un problema un po strano da risolvere! innanzitutto la mia configurazione del pc prevede una mb asrock z77 extreme 4 e un case silencio 650 con lo switch di boot.... ho sempre e solo avuto windows ma oggi ho installato ubuntu nel secondo hd dello switch.... installato e tutto ok... poi passa a windows e tutto ok di nuovo.... ulteriore prova su ubuntu e mi da un problema di grub che non trova l'hd da dov
<home> xiaoy..eccomi
<silencio_> ma anche windows mi da lo stesso problema.... ho provato a modificare le priorita di boot e rimettendo gli hard disk come primi invece che il lettore cd il sistema parte... ma a ogni switch mi rida lo stesso problema.... sembra accadere solo quando faccio lo switch da ubuntu a windows..... qualcuno ha idee?
<home> l'audio non va e se clicco sul simbolo dell'audio compare questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1602779/
<xiaoy> home, sudo apt-cache search Gstreamer
<xiaoy> posta l'output
<home> eccolo http://paste.ubuntu.com/1602793/
<home> crazie xiaoy per lo sbattimento
<xiaoy> home, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-alsa
<xiaoy> poi riavvia di nuovo
<home> ok..
<home> nell'installazione mi dice che giò gstreamer0.10-alsa è già alla versione più recente
<home> riavvio ugualmente?
<xiaoy> hai provato ad avviare alsamixer?
<home> provo
<home> File o directory non esistente
<home> stesso errore
<xiaoy> home, un secondo...
<home> ok
<xiaoy> home, posta il contenuto di /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<home> bash: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf: Permesso negato
<home> ho rovato a dare anche il comando con il root
<xiaoy> home, come ti dicevo ho avuto esperienza con il ripristino da clonezilla.
<xiaoy> home, è per questo che sui sitemi ora uso g4l :D
<home> non posso fare nulla?
<xiaoy> home, ho paura che la soluzione più semplice sia reinstallare... lo so che è brutto dirlo
<home> aiuto..
<greyzard> dopo aver installato le virtualbox additions nella macchina virtuale non riesco ad eseguire i comandi con sudo, dice che non sono admin
<xiaoy> home, ti posso dire un modo abbastanza indolore per reinstallare tutti i pacchetti che avevi
<home> ho anche la copia dell'hard disk con gparted..
<home> una copia delle partizioni..
<home> su un disco esterno e le riporto sul portatile
<home> risolvo secondo te?
<xiaoy> home, potresti provare
<home> l'immagine di clonezilla non è buona dunque
<xiaoy> home, quella che hai fatto no
<home> ok
<home> provo con le partizioni
<home> grazie di cuore
<xiaoy> home, di nulla
<OverMe> greyzard: ubuntu è virtulizzato o il virtualizzatore?
<greyzard> "virtualizzato
<OverMe> greyzard: errore preciso? e dal terminale dai: id
<greyzard> "greyzard is not in the sudoers file. this incident will be reported"
<greyzard> uid=1000(greyzard) gid=1000(greyzard) gruppi=1000(greyzard),1001(vboxfs)
<jester-> greyzard: intendi nel sistma linux installato in virtuale?
<greyzard> si
<jester-> greyzard: che è debian?
<OverMe> greyzard: devi avviare in recovery e scegliere shell di root
<greyzard> eseguo!
<jester-> ubuntu ha abilitato di serie sudo per l'utonto creato installando
<greyzard> ora?
<OverMe> greyzard: intatno vediamo che dice: lsb_release -a
<greyzard> 12.10
<crash_76> credo che networkmanager + modemmanager + usb_modeswhitch + wvial
<crash_76> dicevo a noob_
<OverMe> greyzard: adduser greyzard admin
<greyzard> O_O il gruppo admin non esiste
<greyzard> provo adm?
<OverMe> greyzard: adduser greyzard sudo
<greyzard> cannot lock /etc/group, e dire che sono in root
<xiaoy> greyzard, assicurati che la root sia montata in read write
<xiaoy> cat /proc/mounts
<greyzard> per montarla?
<xiaoy> mount -o remount,rw /
<xiaoy> da #
<greyzard> chiedo scusa, non avevo capito che il commento di xiaoy era rivolto a me (si vede che è tardi! XD)
<greyzard> stesso errore di prima, mi sa che il problema è nelle virtualbox additions
<OverMe> metti nel paste tutto quello che hai fatto fin'ora
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<greyzard> no asp, solo multisystem mi da questo problema
<greyzard> ora gparted è ripartito con sudo
<OverMe> ?
<greyzard> per fare il root da terminale cosa devo digitare?
<jester-> ??
<greyzard> prima ho provato ad avviare multisystem e poi gparted da terminale con sudo
<greyzard> il primo continua a non andare, il secondo si apre normalmente
<jester-> greyzard: giusto per curiosità ci spieghi il multisystem?
<OverMe> quindi hai già dato tutti i comandi e riavviato mi pare di capire
<greyzard> si
<greyzard> è un programma per inserire più distro nella stessa chiavetta
<OverMe> beh, comunque ora sudo funziona
<greyzard> già, è questa la cosa assurda, quel programma continua a dare lo stesso errore di prima e tutto il resto va
<jester-> greyzard: ma suppongo ne parta una sola
<greyzard> una alla volta si, solo che se provo con unetbootbin non mi permette di specificare l'opzione "nomodeset" che con multisystem posso invece aggiungere
<jester-> greyzard: ma lo puoi fare alla prima schermata della live da F6
<leosacc> ciao
<greyzard> normalmente si
<greyzard> se lo fai da cd/dvd
<jester-> greyzard: forse sono un po tardo ma non capisco che centrino le live su usb con il sistema installato in vbox
<jester-> che virtuale si intende appunto sistema virtualizzato in vbox o vmware
<greyzard> no, semplicemente non ho specificato che sto usando mac os e volevo creare la chiavetta da li, ma non trovando multisystem per mac os ho virtualizzato ubuntu
<greyzard> o meglio: ubuntu va al rallentatore, mentre xubuntu mi da il problema del "non è admin"
<jester-> greyzard:  con quale applicazione hai virtualizzato
<greyzard> virtualbox
<jester-> greyzard: vbox c'è anche per osx e vmware a me va una scheggia
<jester-> sia con winz che con linux
<greyzard> hai un computer più recente? io mi ritrovo con un core 2 duo
<jester-> greyzard: macbook core 2 di 3 anni 4 di ram
<greyzard> allora sbaglio qualcosa io! XD
<jester-> greyzard: hai installato exstenion e guest?
<jester-> e hai assegnato almeno un giga di ram alla virtuale?
<greyzard> si, l'extension mi sembra di averlo aggiunto al momento dell'installazione di virtualbox
<jester-> le devi scaricare da oralcle e poi farle aprire da vbox quindi installare addons
<greyzard> si, ricordo di averlo fatto
<jester-> greyzard: ma il non funzionamento di sudo sa di installazione farlocca se ubuntu è
<greyzard> in ogni caso si tratta di una necessità poco frequente, posso anche riprovare con Ubuntu (notare che se faccio credere al programma che si tratti di una macchina windows mi permette di abilitare l'accelerazione 2D e va un po più veloce)
<greyzard> no, il problema lo dava dopo con Xubuntu, che ho provato perché più leggero
<greyzard> in ogni caso, chiedo scusa per avervi fatto perdere tempo, come detto prima multisystem è una necessità rara, quindi riproverò con Ubuntu
<beniamix> salve qualcuno e riuscito ad installare ubuntu su tablet con processore atom z670 ?  oppure tablet motion cl900 ?
<leosacc> notte a tutti
<jester-> beniamix: c'è per nexus7
<beniamix> il problema io ho un tablet motion cl900 con windows 7 , ma siccome non va una scheggia vorrei installare ubuntu....ma sembra che questi nuovi processori tipo il mio atom z670 non sono compatibili
<jester-> non saprei
#ubuntu-it 2013-02-03
<max___> ho problemi con la batteria del portatile
<garfield> Ciao a tutti! Al boot riesco ad avere accesso solo come utente ospite. Cosa posso fare?
<LostInMyHead> spiegati meglio
<xiaoy> garfield, poi sei riuscito con chromium?
<garfield> Ciao xiaoy! No, mi è saltata fuori quest'altra novità e non ho potuto far più nulla.
<xiaoy> garfield, puoi accedere solo come utente e non come root? ma questo è normale in ubuntu
<garfield> Accendo il pc, il sistema si carica e appare una schermata d'accesso con due possibilità: accesso con il mio profilo o come ospite. Nel primo caso non succede nulla, nel secondo entro con una configurazione minima
<xiaoy> garfield, cd $HOME
<xiaoy> sudo chown tuoNomeUtente:tuoNomeUtente .ICEauthority
<xiaoy> sudo chmod 0644 .ICEauthority
<LostInMyHead> in che senso non succede nulla?
<garfield> Nel senso che mi rimane la schermata d'accesso, tra l'altro col mouse che si impunta
<xiaoy> quindi esci da root (xché ci dovevi entrare come root, eh) e rilogga col tuo user
<xiaoy> per entrare da root, dau sudi su e setta la passwd di root
<xiaoy> poi ci puoi entrae con ctrl + alt +F7
<xiaoy> ti apparirà un login testuale
<xiaoy> user: root passwd: tuaRootPasswd
<LostInMyHead> xiaoy: Ctrl+Alt+F1 accede al terminale in entrata
<xiaoy> LostInMyHead, vabbè vengo da altro ambiente (aka distro) io :)
<xiaoy> garfield, l'importante è che dai i comandi che ti ho dato come root
<LostInMyHead> se prima funzionava puoi anche dare: ls -Shla | grep “Xauthority”
<LostInMyHead> sudo mv .Xauthority Xauthority.old
<LostInMyHead> sudo shutdown -r now
<LostInMyHead> con me ha funzionato
<garfield> Operazione non permessa
<xiaoy> sì dovrebbe funzioanare anche così...
<LostInMyHead> garfield: chi stai seguendo?
<garfield> Al momento xiaoy
<xiaoy> garfield, ma se non sei root, è normale che non è permessa
<garfield> Ora provo come dice Lost
<LostInMyHead> si ma ti conviene dall'avvio
<LostInMyHead> premendo Ctrl+Alt+F1
<LostInMyHead> e non spaventarti, l'ultimo comando riavvia il pc!!!!
<garfield> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operazione non permessa sudo: setresuid() [0, 0, 0] -> [118, -1, -1]: Operazione non permessa
<LostInMyHead> garfield: ma ora sei connesso come guest
<LostInMyHead> ?
<garfield> Esatto, non c'è altro modo di connettermi
<LostInMyHead> ok fai così ...
<LostInMyHead> spegni il pc
<LostInMyHead> all'avvio premi Ctrl+Alt+F1
<LostInMyHead> ti esce il terminale poi digita i 3 comandi che ti ho dato
<garfield> All'avvio del SO dici? O al POST?
<LostInMyHead> il compiuter si riavvia e dovresti poter entrare
<LostInMyHead> garfield: fai termina sezione e dovrebbe dartelo anche alla schermata di login
<LostInMyHead> prova
<garfield> Un attimo, me li devo scrivere perchè come guest non liposso salvare
 * LostInMyHead si chiede se non hanno cambiato tutto :P
<LostInMyHead> garfield: ?
<LostInMyHead> xiaoy: sero se li sia scritti i comandi...
<LostInMyHead> *spero
<xiaoy> lol
<garfield> Scritti, chiudo e ci di rivede tra poco
<LostInMyHead> a ok
 * LostInMyHead dice addio a garfield, sembrava simpatico
<LostInMyHead> mi viene il dubbio sull'uso del sudo in LightDm
<LostInMyHead> xiaoy: mi sa che l'abbiamo perso
<xiaoy> LostInMyHead, no... ritornerà
<garfield> Rieccomi
<LostInMyHead> allora?
<garfield> Al secondo step mi dice "mv Impossibile eseguire stat di "Zauthority" File o cartella non esistente"
<garfield> Xauthority, scusa
<LostInMyHead> a ecco
<LostInMyHead> ci sta il punto
<xiaoy> garfield, ti sei loggato come root?
<garfield> No xiaoym sono ancora guest
<LostInMyHead> sudo mv .Xauthority Xauthority.old
<xiaoy> garfield, non puoi far nulla da guest
<garfield> Lost, il punto ce lo avevo messo
<LostInMyHead> allora il sudo
<LostInMyHead> ha ragine xiaoy
<garfield> Che posso fare? Se occorre ho a dsiposizione i dvd di 12.04 e 12.10
<garfield> Avevo già provato ieri con la modalità ripristino, ma non c'è.
<garfield> E non mi permette nemmeno l'upgrade alla 12.10
<xiaoy> garfield, sevi impostare una passwd di root e loggare come tale
<xiaoy> sudo su -> passwd
<garfield> Ok, ma come?
<xiaoy> da guest, dai sudo su
<garfield> Ok, devo fare un reboot o posso farloora da terminale senza uscire?
<xiaoy> garfield, perché vuoi uscire dal teminale?
<xiaoy> fallo ora, dai sudo su
<xiaoy> poi digita passwd
<xiaoy> metti una pass per root
<xiaoy> logga come root
<xiaoy> dai i comandi che ti ho tetto prima
<garfield> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operazione non permessa sudo: setresuid() [0, 0, 0] -> [120, -1, -1]: Operazione non permessa
<xiaoy> hmm...
<LostInMyHead> sudo passwd root
<garfield> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operazione non permessa sudo: setresuid() [0, 0, 0] -> [120, -1, -1]: Operazione non permessa
<xiaoy> garfield, dammi il cat di /etc/sudoers
<garfield> Scusa ma sono una capra... cosa ti devo dare?
<xiaoy> posta su pastebin il contenuto del file /etc/sudoers
<garfield> Non ho accesso alla cartella home, come guest
<LostInMyHead> non gli da sudo perchè è guest
<LostInMyHead> gli serve sudo per impostare la assword di root
<akis24> buona domenica
<LostInMyHead> xiaoy: si morde la coda
<xiaoy> garfield, logga con live e vai da lì
<garfield> Aspetta, mi è venuta un'idea scema. Se entro col dvd di 12.10 senza installare, come prova, pensi che mi legga il disco?
<xiaoy> appunto
<garfield> Ok, ci provo! A tra poco
<garfield> Ok, ci sono!
<xiaoy> garfield, apri teminal
<xiaoy> mkdir /dirqualsiasi
<xiaoy> sudo fdisk -l
<xiaoy> dimmi quale partizione corrispone a quella dove hai messo ubuntu
 * xiaoy si assenta un attimo...
<LostInMyHead> 10 a uno che a creato  la cartella "dirqualsiasi"
<xiaoy> garfield, quel / prima di dirqualsiasi è simbolico, non creare la dir nella root ma nella tua cartella utente
<garfield> Il terminale [ aperto, [ sulla launch bar ma non vedo la finestra
<xiaoy> ok, dai, facciamo come si deve
<garfield> Cacchio, ho pure la tastiera americana adesso...
<xiaoy> garfield, anche xterm va bene basta che apri un terminale
<xiaoy> per la tastiera dai setxkbmap it
<xiaoy> poi sudo fdisk -l
<garfield> Non riesco a vedere la finestra del terminale, lo vedo solo in unity
<xiaoy> garfield, control alt f1  -> logga -> sudo killall gnome-terminal
<xiaoy> oppure risolvi diversamente, basta che apri qualcosa dove puoi inserire dei comandi :D
<LostInMyHead> LOL
<LostInMyHead> specifico...
<garfield> Ci sono. Si era bloccato tutto e ho dovuto riavviare
<xiaoy> garfield, sudo fdisk -l
<garfield> Fatto
<xiaoy> eh, posta l'output
<garfield> Non me lo lascia copiare :-(
<garfield> Te lo scriv, ma è lungo e ci vorrà un po'...
<xiaoy> dimmi la partizione dove hai messo ubuntu
<LostInMyHead> Cntl+Ins
<LostInMyHead> Ctrl+ins
<Smokers> garfield, non te lo fa copiare dal terminale ?
<xiaoy> garfield, puoi anche fare uno screenshot
<garfield> Esatto. Ho aperto Xterm perchè non riesco a vedere la finestra del terminale solito
<garfield> Provo con lo screenshot
<garfield> Ok, ho lo screenshot, dove te lo posto?
<xiaoy> imagebin
<xiaoy> googla
<xiaoy> imagebin.org
<garfield> http://imagebin.org/245311
<LostInMyHead> sda1
<xiaoy> garfield, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<xiaoy> poi...
<xiaoy> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<xiaoy> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<xiaoy> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<xiaoy> poi ancora sudo chroot /mnt
<xiaoy> garfield, quando hai fatto tutto chiama
<garfield> commnd not found
<LostInMyHead> xiaoy: avrei già reinstallato :P
<xiaoy> lol
<xiaoy> garfield, al posto di mount usa /sbin/mount
<garfield> Pure io, ma preferirei non perdere i dati
<xiaoy> dai il path assoluto
<garfield> Quindi sudo /sbin/mount /dev/sda1 /mnt  ?
<xiaoy> si
<LostInMyHead> si senza spazi
<LostInMyHead> n scusa oho letto male io
<garfield> command not found
<xiaoy> garfield, posta l'output di echo $PATH
<garfield> http://imagebin.org/245313
<xiaoy> garfield, /usr/bin/sudo /sbin/mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<xiaoy> è patetico, ma non mi va di pensare oltre... per ora
<ErVito> loliz
<garfield> Command not found
<cristian_c> uhm, forse troppi parametri
<xiaoy> garfield, da che laive hai avviato?
<xiaoy> non è che sei su debian?
<xiaoy> *live
<garfield> Ubuntu 12.10
<xiaoy> garfield, dai sudo ls, e dimmi se ti da di nuovo erore
<garfield>  Desktop Documenti Immagini Modelli Musica Pubblici Scaricati Video
<xiaoy> ok
<xiaoy> adesso dai mkdir mnt
<xiaoy> solo mkdir mnt
<xiaoy> dimmi se ti ritorna il prompt senza errori
<garfield> Sì, solo il prompt, fisso senza lampeggiare
<xiaoy> adesso, sudo mount /dev/sda1 ./mnt
<xiaoy> fai attenzione al punto
<garfield> Ritorna il prompt
<xiaoy> ok..
<xiaoy> sudo mount --bind /dev ./mnt/dev
<xiaoy> il punto, mi raccomando
<xiaoy> poi..
<xiaoy> sudo mount --bind /proc ./mnt/proc
<xiaoy> sudo mount --bind /sys ./mnt/sys
<xiaoy> quando hai fatto, se non ci sono errori, batti un colpo...
<garfield> Tutto senza errori
<xiaoy> sudo chroot ./mnt
<xiaoy> il punto...
<xiaoy> dimmi se ti ritona il prompt # <-- con il cancelletto
<garfield> Esatto
<xiaoy> garfield, ti ricordi il nome utente che usi per loggare nel tuo profilo?
<garfield> Certo
<xiaoy> allora dai, cd /home/tuoNomeUtente <-- sostituisci con il tuo "vero" nu
<garfield> Ok, sono nella directory con #
<xiaoy> adesso: chown tuoNomeUtente:tuoNomeUtente .ICEauthority
<xiaoy> dimmi se ti ritorna senza errori
<garfield> Fatto, senza errori
<xiaoy> adesso, chmod 0644 .ICEauthority
<garfield> Ancora senza errori
<xiaoy> adesso potresti riavviare... però, per scaramanzia, si può usare anche il comando di LostInMyHead, mv .Xauthority Xauthority.old  <--- dai anche questo, tanto crea un backup che puoi ripristinare
<xiaoy> poi riavvia, togli la live, e rilogga col tuo nome utente e... incrocia le dita XD
<garfield> Ok, a tra poco
<garfield> Eccomi
<xiaoy>  garfield allora?
<garfield> E' quasi tutto come prima
<xiaoy> in che senso?
<garfield> Le differenze sono che posso entrare solo come ospite, ma mi chiede la password di utente
<garfield> E non mi parte più la live
<garfield> Ci ho messo un po' a rientrare perchè ha fatto il controllo del disco
<xiaoy> garfield, riesci a dare sudo ls?
<garfield> Provo
<garfield> sudo: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operazione non permessa sudo: setresuid() [0, 0, 0] -> [122, -1, -1]: Operazione non permessa guest-FD9hNz@pc:~$
<xiaoy> ok devi riloggarti nella live, dobbiamo cambiare i permessi della home del tuo utente, ieri si vede che non hai cambiato solo i permessi alla sottodirectory che ti avevo detto, ma a tutta la tua home
<xiaoy> il fatto che non puoi loggarti come utente dipende da questo...
<garfield> Provo a vedere se mi parte la live, ora ho provato un paio di volte ma mi ha sempre dato il boot da disco
<xiaoy> un'altra soluzione sarebbe creare momentaneamente un altro utente, farti loggare da quello con più privilegi di guest
<garfield> Dimmi tu cosa è meglio
<xiaoy> garfield, sono facili tutte e due... le facciamo entrambe, così al massimo hai un altro utente: reinstallare tutto il sistema è solo una perdita di tempo e di energia
<garfield> E soprattutto di dati
<xiaoy> già
<garfield> Ok, ti seguo. Da dove comincio?
<xiaoy> riavvia da live, quando sei li richiama
<garfield> Spero solo di riuscirci. A tra poco
<m1tO> salve!
<garfield> Non c'è verso, non vuole leggere il dvd
<m1tO> ho installato vbox ed ho notato che tutte le versione erano x86, infatti non riescono a far girare sistemi 64bit, a questo punto ho installato l'ultima versione dal sito ufficiale amd64, ma neanche in questo modo riesco a far partire sistemi 64bit,ho anche provato ad abilitare il vt-d dal bios e da vbox, il sistema host e' ubuntu12.10 64bit
<xiaoy> garfield, vai nel bios e setta il boot da cd prima di quell dell'hd
<garfield> , è lo stesso
<garfield> Già fatto, non frulla proprio
<garfield> . Lo stesso
<xiaoy> asp..
<garfield> Ora perchè mi taglia i messaggi?
<garfield> Dicevo che l'ho fatto ma non frulla con nessuna delle due live che ho
<xiaoy> garfield, puoi entrare in recovery mode dal boot di grub?
<garfield> Non saprei come
<xiaoy> garfield, Al grub (appena dopo il boot) devi premere esc, vedrai comparire la schermata dei kernel e da lì puoi accedere alla recovery.
<garfield> Ok, vado!
<garfield> Eccomi. Niente, non me lo da...
<Akhilleus> è possibile trovare il cursore mouse che avevo instllato sul pc??? non lo trovo da nex parte
<Akhilleus> in rete ovvio
<busy87> giorno
<mettilainbuca> buon giorno a tutti... avrei un problema e non so come fare... sono nuovo di ubuntu e ho letto che si puo cambiare il grub con il burg... ho provato a seguire diverse guide e a fare diversi tentativi ma tutti andati male... ho la versione di ubuntu 12.10 a 64 bit mi potete aiutare?
<busy87> mettilainbuca http://code.google.com/p/burg/wiki/InstallUbuntu
<xiaoy> garfield, prova a dare su tuoNomeUtente
<max57e10> giorno, non riesco più a bloccare l'icona "impostazioni di sistema" nel launcher cioè la blocco ma ad un successivo riavvio non la trovo più e la devo rimettere qualcuno sa dirmi come mai?
<xiaoy> su tuoNomeUtenteù
<garfield> Operazione non permessa
<max57e10> "operazione non permessa" quale?
<garfield> max57e10 storia lunga, è tutta la mattina che faccio bestemmiare xiaoy perchè riesco a entrare solo come ospite
<max57e10> ok
<xiaoy> garfield, hai usato il tuo vecchio nomeutente?
<garfield> Certo, ho solo quello, non ci sono altri utenti
<xiaoy> andando con control alt f1 hai provato a loggarti come utente o root?
<garfield> Provo ora
<xiaoy> garfield, niente?
<LostInMyHead> xiaoy: faceva davvero prima a reinstallare :P
<xiaoy> LostInMyHead, e come reinstallava? non gli parte la live... XD
<xiaoy> e poi così si impara :D
<garfield_> xiaoy a quanto pare riesco a loggarmi, il guaio è che dopo non so come uscire dalla finestra del terminale per tornare alla chat
<xiaoy> garfield_, bene... stiamo facendo prograssi :)
<jester-> garfield_: come ti logghi
<garfield_> Uh, ti dico! Fra un po' mi danno il nobel!
<xiaoy> allora... ti do i comandi che devi dare qui, così poi li inserisci nel terminale
 * xiaoy prograssi <-- grassi grossi progressi
<garfield_> Ok, ma poi dal terminale come esco? Cioè, come minimizzo la schermata per tornare qui?
<xiaoy> control alt f7
<garfield_> Ok
<xiaoy> ora non ricordo bene.. provali :D
<garfield_> Aspetta, faccio un giro di prova
<garfield_> Ok, funzia. Hai buona memoria :-D
<xiaoy> allora, hai detto che riesci a loggarti da utente, vero?
<garfield_> Credo di sì
<xiaoy> da lì puoi dare sudo senza errore?
<garfield_> Ci provo. Com'è il comando? Sudo cosa?
<xiaoy> sudo ls vedi se restituisce una lista di rba senza errori
<xiaoy> *roba
<garfield_> Ok
<garfield_> viaoy, mi da una slita di cartelle: bin, etc e così via
<xiaoy> ok
<garfield_> Ora sono pure dislessico, andiamo bene! :-D
<xiaoy> garfield_, posta l'output di sudo ls -la .
<xiaoy> il punto...
<xiaoy> mi raccomando
<xiaoy> insomma dammi la ls -la nella tua home
 * xiaoy il punto XD
<xiaoy> garfield_, postalo su pastebin
<garfield_> File o directory non esistente
<xiaoy> garfield_, ls -a
<xiaoy> ls -la
<xiaoy> basta quello
<garfield_> Mi è uscita una pisciata che non so come copiare, non mi prende nemmeno lo screenshot
<xiaoy> aspe tu poi me lo devi mandare via pastebin... e non puoi copiarmelo.. usa pastebinit
<xiaoy> da utente, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<garfield_> Ovvero?
<garfield_> Ok
<xiaoy> dopo dai ls -la | pastebinit
<xiaoy> posta il link che ti esce qui
<xiaoy> copialo a mano dato che non puoi accedervi da guest
<xiaoy> tanto è na riga sola
<garfield_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604161
<leosacc> giorno a tutti
<xiaoy> garfield_, vai nella home del tuo utente
<garfield_> scrivo cd home?
<xiaoy> no, casomai cd $HOME
<garfield_> Ok
<garfield_> Fatto, ma sembra che non sia cambiato nulla, il prompt è rimasto lo stesso
<xiaoy> allora tu eri nella tua home, vero? assicuratelo con pwd. Deve ridariti qualcosa come /home/tuONomeUtente
<xiaoy> se è così, hai tutti i file della tua home assegnati a root... col cavolo che entri da utente XD
<garfield_> Mi da "garfield@pc:/$
<xiaoy> il pwd mi devi dare
<xiaoy> deve restituirti /home/garfield
<garfield_> Vuoi la password? Non ho capito...
<xiaoy> garfield_, no! scrivi pwd poi invio
<garfield_> Ok
<garfield_> Tutto come prima
<abugu> errore grup rescue... chi mi aiuta?
<xiaoy> garfield_, la lista di file che mi hai dato è della tua / non della tua home
<xiaoy> devi cd /home/garfield
<abugu> *grub rescue
<xiaoy> poi dai ls -la | pastebinit e mi posti il link
<mibofra> abugu, hai un dvd /cd live di ubuntu ?
<garfield_> Permesso negato
<abugu> no il mio problema è ben più grave
<xiaoy> garfield_, ok, adesso segui passo passo:
<garfield_> Ok
<abugu> lo so... inserisco il cd e si avvia da solo... ma io l'ho fatto con la pen drive
<abugu> e dovevo selezionare come priorità 1# il boot in usb
<xiaoy> garfield_, chown -R garfield:garfield /home/garfield
<abugu> ma siccome come priorità primaria c'è l'hard disk, non parte
<xiaoy> garfield_, dopo ogni comando dail il feed-back
<xiaoy> il che significa che mi dici se è andato o meno :D
<abugu> mi servirebbe il codice da scrivere nel grub rescue per cambiare boot e mettere"pendrive"
<xiaoy> garfield_, sudo chown -R garfield:garfield /home/garfield
<xiaoy> mi ero dimenticato che non sei root :P
<jester-> xiaoy: ha permessi home a buone donne?
<xiaoy> jester-, sembrerebbe :)
<abugu> attendo ordini
<garfield_> Il prompt lampeggia e non succede niente
<garfield_> Questo dopo che ho inserito la password
<garfield_> Ecco, si è deciso, ed è rimasto come prima
<jester-> xiaoy: find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<jester-> xiaoy: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<jester-> dovrebbe sistemare tutto
<abugu> perchè non mi dti conto? >.<
<xiaoy> jester-, ;)
<jester-> by enzotib
<xiaoy> jester-, il chown l'ha già fatto, ora andiamo col chown
<jester-> lo rifà che male non fa
<cristian_c> enzotib®
<xiaoy> garfield_, credi di poter copiare tutta la roba che ha scritto jester- a mano nel terminale?
<jester-> enzotib: è il boiiia degli script
<xiaoy> jester-, non può fare copy paste
<abugu> SALVE A TUTTI: HO UN PROBLEMA CON "GRUB RESCUE"... QUALCUNO PUO' AIUTARMI? GENTILISSIMI
<garfield_> Con un po' di pazienza ti copio anche l'Ulisse di Joyce
<garfield_> Da dove inizio? Da find eccetera?
<xiaoy> garfield_, asp... lo script che ha dato jester- va bene se vai da root...
<pozzi0> buongiorno
<xiaoy> garfield_, dovresti prima dare un sudo su
<garfield_> Ok
<xiaoy> poi copi <jester-> xiaoy: find ~ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find ~ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<xiaoy> <jester-> xiaoy: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~
<pozzi0> scusate
<pozzi0> ho fatto con la live
<pozzi0> per provare
<pozzi0> ma effettivamente
<pozzi0> cosa dovrei verificare?
<cristian_c> pozzi0, che ubuntu giri bene
<abugu>  SALVE A TUTTI: HO UN PROBLEMA CON "GRUB RESCUE"... QUALCUNO PUO' AIUTARMI? GENTILISSIMI
<jester-> senza poi copi <jester-> xiaoy:  lol
<garfield_> Ho il prompt con #
<cristian_c> !maiuscolo | abugu
<ubot-it> abugu: Non scrivere in maiuscolo nel canale, equivale ad urlare e non e' un comportamento gradito nel canale. grazie.
<pozzi0> cristian_c ho aperto e sembra tutto a posto
<jester-> abugu: se non scrivi in maiuscolo ci proviamo
<pozzi0> ma non ho provato altro
<pozzi0> dovrei cercarei di andare su internetP?
<pozzi0> e di installare dei driver?
<mettilainbuca> raga busy87 ci sta ancora? O_O
<abugu> salve a tutti: ho un problema con "grub rescue"... qualcuno può aiutarmi? gentilissimi
<jester-> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> pozzi0, non hai navigato con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> *ancora
<xiaoy> garfield_, find /home/garfield -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + && find /home/garfield -type d -exec chmod 755 {} +
<pozzi0> no
<cristian_c> pozzi0, e cosa ci hai fatto? :O
<pozzi0> l'ho acceso
<pozzi0> non so il router immagino sia da installare
<jester-> abugu: ??
<pozzi0> la scheda di rete eccetera
<abugu> ho tolto la partizione di ubuntu ma all'avvio mi spunta "grub rescue"... il problema è che la priorità del boot non è in USB (ho installato l'O.S. con pendrive) ma nell'hard disck interno
<cristian_c> pozzi0, sei arrivato al dekstop
<pozzi0> si
<abugu> quindi vorrei sapere le cose da scrivere in grub rescue affinchè possa arrivare al boot è selezionare USB
<cristian_c> pozzi0, puoi usarlo come se tu usassi il sistema installato
<cristian_c> pozzi0, compresa la nvaigazione
<cristian_c> *navigazione
<pozzi0> quindi dovrei verificare
<pozzi0> se accede bene
<pozzi0> a internet?
<garfield_> xiaoy dove trovo le parentesi graffe?
<mettilainbuca> ragazzi ho fatto varie prove per installare il burg ma nn ci riesco qualcuno puo aiutarmi perfavore? ho ubuntu 12.10
<jester-> abugu: hai fatto un cd di grub?
<jester-> o usb
<jester-> mettilainbuca: che è burg
<abugu> il mio ubuntu ce l'ho in pendrive
<cristian_c> pozzi0, puoi verificare quello che vuoi, comrpesa navigazione
<cristian_c> *compresa
<abugu> l'avevo installato da pendrive
<pozzi0> si ma intendo
<jester-> abugu: quindi?
<pozzi0> sarebbe necessario verificarla
<xiaoy> garfield_, alt gr + 7
<pozzi0> o posso installare e pensarci dopo?
<garfield_> Ok
<abugu> quindi da windows ho eliminato ubuntu togliendo la sua partizione
<mettilainbuca> bootloader grafico di ubuntu
<abugu> e all'avvio mi dice grub rescue poichè avevo rimesso la priorità del boot in HD non in USB
<jester-> mettilainbuca: si chiama grub e che problema hai
<garfield_> xiaoy lo so che sembro scemo, ma per chiuderla?
<xiaoy> garfield_, alt gr + 0
<garfield_> Grazie
<abugu> vorrei sapere le cose da scrivere in grub rescue per arrivare al boot e selezionare USB e così reinstallare ubuntu
<abugu> o almeno qualche altro comando che mi permetta di aviare windows
<jester-> abugu: non capisco, facendo usb o cd e facendo il boot del pc da usb o cd parte il supergrub
<cristian_c> pozzi0, ma non sarebbe meglio prima controllare che tutto funzioni?
<jester-> da  li hai dei menu
<mettilainbuca> nn riesco a installarlo... sono nuovo di ubuntu.. mi ha aiutato anche busy87 sembrava fosse fatta ma non va :(
<cristian_c> pozzi0, non ti capisco
<jester-> mettilainbuca: come lo ha segato grub
<pozzi0> cristian_c hai ragione
<pozzi0> ho il router di alice
<pozzi0> devo installarlo in qualche modo?
<jester-> mettilainbuca: no privato
<abugu> 1. ho installato ubuntu tramite USB... per fare ciò ho dovuto selezionare nel  boot la priorità in USB
<abugu> 2. da windows dopo un pò di tempo per ragioni che non stiamo qui a discutere, ho cancellato le partizioni impiegate da ubuntu
<cristian_c> pozzi0, in che senso?
<jester-> abugu: quindi?
<pozzi0> ho il router di alice
<pozzi0> attaccato col cavo
<mettilainbuca> e un casino qua xD ho provato diverse guide... o seguito cio che mi diceva busy87.. ma nnt nn cambia nulla
<cristian_c> pozzi0, attacca il cavo e naviga
<pozzi0> ah ok
<cristian_c> pozzi0, hai anche il wifi?
<abugu> 3. ho riavviato il pc e mi dice grub rescue
<pozzi0> no questo computer va col filo
<jester-> mettilainbuca: se non riposndi esattamente alle domande non si va da nessuna parte
<cristian_c> pozzi0, vedi se ubuntu ti aggrada
<jester-> mettilainbuca: come lo hai perso grub, hai un hd 2 o 3?
<pozzi0> ma non devo installare driver\schede di rete?
<abugu> in condizioni normali, metto di nuovo la pen drive e grub rescue non spunta perchè parte ubuntu
<cristian_c> pozzi0, se usandolo ti piace, puoi installarlo
<cristian_c> pozzi0, tu prova
<cristian_c> pozzi0, vedi se funziona tutto di default
<mettilainbuca> allora ho 2 hd 1 con win7 e l'altro con ubuntu
<abugu> siccome nel boot la priorità non è in USB, il pc, anche se inserisco l'usb non lo considera e rimane il prompt di comandi::"grub rescue"
<jester-> mettilainbuca: ok e grub come è sparito
<garfield_> Fatto, ho il prompt che lampeggia, sempre col #
<pozzi0> cristian_c grazie!
<abugu> ora mi chiedevo se ci sono delle cose da scrivere in grub rescue affinchè possa far partire windows o per lo meno possa arrivare al boot del sistema per selezionare USB e far partire ubuntu
<abugu> tutto chiaro adesso?
<jester-> abugu: se hai supergrub su usb per farlo partire debi fare boot da usb usb del sistema instalalto pure attaccata
<jester-> abugu: da supergrub fai poi partire winz o linux
<abugu> ma non posso farlo
<jester-> come no
<mettilainbuca> no c'è ancora grub...
<jester-> mettilainbuca: se c'è ancora quel'è il problema
<abugu> perchè appena accendo il pc non mi spunta la schermata in cui premo f2 o f12 per entrare nel boot
<xiaoy> garfield_, adesso scrivi exit e poi invio, ritorna al $ <-- prompt
<abugu> appena accendo mi spunta direttamente grb rescue
<jester-> abugu: devi entrare nel bios con la usb con grub attaccata
<garfield_> Ok, fatto
<xiaoy> garfield_, poi dai  sudo chown -R garfield:garfield /home/garfield
<jester-> e settarla per prima
<mettilainbuca> che voglio installare il burg al posto del grub...
<enzotib> mettilainbuca, giusto per curiosità, perché?
<jester-> mettilainbuca a quale pro?
<abugu> ripeto: attacco la pendrive nel pc, accendo il pc e mi spunta SOLAMENTE grub rescue
<abugu> non posso accedere ne a bios ne al boot
<abugu> perchè la schermata non spunta
<enzotib> abugu, il bios viene prima di grub, se non vi accedi è perché non usi il tasto giusto
<jester-> abugu: rifai la usb o mettilo si cd  se non completa il boot è evidente che la usb sia venuta farlocca
<garfield_> Fatto, ho ancora il prompt con $
<mettilainbuca> solo per un fattore estetico... e con la scusa dato che so nuovo spero di imparare qualche cosa..
<xiaoy> garfield_, adesso da terminale nell'interfaccia grafica, dai su garfield
<xiaoy> garfield_, dimmi se da errore
<abugu> ok allora metto tutto in un'altra usb  riprovo
<abugu> giusto?
<garfield_> Terminale nell'interfaccia grafica? Cioè?
<abugu> cioè in un'altra pendrive
<xiaoy> garfield_, sì
<enzotib> mettilainbuca, burg non è un pacchetto ufficialmente supportato, quindi non c'è supporto
<garfield_> xiaoy devo aprire un altro terminale?
<enzotib> mettilainbuca, e ci sono mille altre cose per imparare
<jester-> mettilainbuca: non è un accrocchio uffuciale ubuntu  e non si sa quanto affidabile, quindi anche a conoscerlo non si da assistenza, chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Cyborg7999> scusate se disturbo ma ubuntu riconosce subito le partizione swap o devo fare qualcosa per potergliele farle usare?
<xiaoy> garfield_, chiudi il vecchio e apri uno nuovo
<garfield_> Ok
<jester-> Cyborg7999: se hai una swap o partizione piccola la setta da solo
<garfield_> Sopportami... come lo chiudo quello vecchio?
<jester-> Cyborg7999: per inciso se hai 4 di ram serve a un tubo la swap
<Cyborg7999> ok, pensavo di dover fare qualcos'altro. Grazie
<xiaoy> garfield_, devi chiudere la finestra di gnome-terminal, non il terminale che abbiamo aperto con ctrl alt f1
<garfield_> Non avevo gnome terminal aperti, ne apro uno adesso
<abugu> la pendrive funziona
<abugu> il problema non è questo
<jester-> abugu: hai supergrub o altro
<abugu> confermo: il grub spunta prima della bios
<xiaoy> garfield_, io sto per chiudere, risalgo in chat dopo pranzo
<garfield_> guest-Pgr6fd@pc:~$ su garfield Password:  setgid: Operazione non permessa guest-Pgr6fd@pc:~$
<enzotib> abugu, confermo che non premi il tasto giusto, per questo non vedi il bios
<jester-> abugu: se è un postatile devi pigiare F2, di solito
<garfield_> Ok, buon appetito. Ne approfitto anch'io. A dopo! E grazie per ora...
<abugu> allora ti spiego meglio
<beedees> ciao a tutti!!
<abugu> ho un toshiba
<jester-> abugu: e guardare alla prima schermata lo vedi che tasto serve, te lo indica
<xiaoy> garfield_, prova a loggare da user e vedi se va
<xiaoy> garfield_, a dopo
<garfield_> Ok, grazie!
<abugu> di solito quando accendo spunta la facciata toshiba con sotto f2 per entrare nella bios e f12 per entrare nel boot
<beedees> vorrei sapere una curiosità (problema)
<abugu> adesso quando accendo non mi spunta la schermata toshiba
<abugu> mi spunta direttamente grub rescue
<abugu> è questo quello che mi fa imbestialireee >.<
<jester-> abugu: tieni premuto F2 metre accendi
<abugu> ok provo e torno.....
<abugu> ok sono nella bios
<abugu> metto priorità boot
<abugu> in USB
<jester-> eh
<abugu> salvo ed esco
<abugu> si riavvia
<jester-> eh
<abugu> e siamo punto e a capo
<jester-> abugu: se non parte la usb è farlocca
<abugu> ma l'ho appena provata nell'altro e funziona!!!
<jester-> abugu: non è che hai copiato la iso invece che scriverla?
<cristian_c> beedees, ?
<cristian_c> lol, è uscito
<jester-> abugu: se setti giusto parte la usb
<abugu> ho già installato l'ubuntu 3 volte con questa pendrive
<jester-> abugu: se hai copiato invece di scriverla la iso è normale che parte una cippa
<jester-> abugu: controlla cosa c'è sulla usb
<jester-> abugu: hai il cdrom?
<abugu> no... l'ubuntu è stato sempre in questa pendrive
<abugu> non l'ho mai tolto o spostato o cpiato
<jester-> eddai
<jester-> abugu: se non parte o la usb è farlocca e non hai settato giusto il bios
<abugu> nella bios devo solamente impostare il boot no?
<enzotib> abugu, naturalmente devi salvare prima di uscire
<abugu> certo
<abugu> ma quando riavvio ritorna come prima
<abugu> poi rientro nella bios e vedo che in realtà non si è salvato niente
<enzotib> abugu, spegni completamente il pc, inserisci la pendrive, vai nel bios, modifica, salva e riavvia
<jester-> abugu: cerchi di avviare la sub con la live ubutu?
<jester-> usb*
<enzotib> abugu, non è che è scarica la batteria tampone?
<abugu> come si fa a capirlo se è scarica e come si ricarica
<abugu> xD
<jester-> o fai il load setup default
<jester-> invece di salva ed esci
<mibofra> abugu: che mi sono perso ?
<abugu> dai il cambio a jester?
<jester-> abugu: prova usb su altro pc, se va il problema è la sequenza di boot nel bios
<jester-> e non essendo veggenti solo tu puoi risolvere
<abugu> la pendrive l'ho provata in questo pc e funziona
<abugu> all'interno di essa ho trovato, tra le cartelle i file di ubuntu
<abugu> un file txt dove ci sono tutti i comandi di grub
<abugu> forse uno di questi mi può aiutare ad uscire da wuesto inferno
<abugu> che dite?
<jester-> abugu: se funzia e parte arrviando al desktop il problema è il bios
<jester-> abugu: il pc ce l'ha il cdrom?
<abugu> si ce l'ha
<abugu> ma io non ho il cdrom con ubuntu dentro
<jester-> abugu: allora fatti il cd live a fai con quello
<abugu> ma con quello parte sicuro?
<jester-> setti cd per primo nella sequenza di boot
<jester-> il tipo portatile avrà qualche problema col boot da usb
<jester-> abugu: col cd parte sicuro che scrivi la iso e non la copi
<abugu> ok quindi oggi niente pc...
<abugu> ma dal grub non si può fare niente?
<jester-> abugu: hai un solo hd?
<jonny_> salve a tutti... ho scaricato e installato su una pen drive lubuntu poichè sto cercando di requperare un Case del 206 di un mio amico, l'ho fatto poichè questo pc ha subito un infezione da parte di un Brontok per 6 anni e ora ha una lentezza tale da risultare inutilizzabile.. il pc è stato disinfettato e pulito ma nn risolve niente forse per 2 motivi: o il brontok ha intaccato XP in tal modo da renderlo inutillizzabie o l'hard 
<abugu> ragazzi
<abugu> funziona
<cristian_c> jonny_, 206?
<jonny_> non ho ancora provato Lubuntu su quel pc ma secondo voi potrebbe funzionare
<cristian_c> jonny_, brontok?
<jester-> jonny_: riverginare hd, reinstallare xp, poi lubbuntu
<jester-> oggi è giornata di termini strani
<jonny_> il problema è che non troviamo il cd di recovery
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<jester-> jonny_: fai da live
<jester-> con gparted
<jonny_> il brontok è un worm che cambia le impostazioni di windows
<cristian_c> uhm
<jester-> jonny_: una volta avvviato linux winz e altri os è come se non ci fossero
<jester-> cosi vale per winz
<jonny_> cioè?
<jester-> jonny_: qindi da cd installazione xp formatti la partizone e reinstalli
<cristian_c> jester-, non ha il cd
<jonny_> nn c'è lo il cd di recovery se nò l'avrei fatto subito
<jester-> non ha il cidiiiii? maddai
<jonny_> l'ha perso
<cristian_c> jester-, eh
<jester-> jonny_: cd normale i xp ne è piena la rete
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> gia pronti all'uso
<jonny_> io non l'ho trovato..
<cristian_c> mmmhh
<jester-> con tanto di sp3
<jonny_> li ho trovati scaricabili da Torn ma io nn c'è l'ho Torn e vorrei evitare
<jester-> jonny_: i torrent
<jester-> cerca nei torrent
<jonny_> si scusa
<jester-> xo sp3 gia .......................
<jonny_> avevo trovat un sito ma li scaricava in formati strani e nn molto affidabili
<jonny_> nn in ISO
<jester-> jonny_: comunque se installi ubuntu roba strana in xp non influisce
<jester-> e dali puoi tentare un virus scan
<jester-> se il pc è paralitico anche con ubuntu il problema è hw
<abugu> salve ho un problema con il partizionamento di ubuntu durante l'installazione: ho cliccato su partizionamento avanzato... ma ora come faccio a dirgli di prendersi solo un tot di giga
<abugu> ??
<jonny_> no ma il virus è già stato eliminato ma deve aver riempito il softwer di errori poichè anche terminando tutte le operazioni possibili in Task e mettendo la grafica minima impiega 1 ora- 1 ora e 30 ad accendersi, nn apre niente se non con 20 mn di ritardo... è massacrante
<jonny_> ora provo ubuntu d senza installarlo, se va meglio formatto e lo installo...e se il problema è nell'hard disk da ubuntu scarico HDD  Regenerator e vedo se riesco a mettere a posto
<cristian_c> !dettagli  | abugu
<ubot-it> abugu: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<jester-> jonny_:  serve un comando berve da terminale per riverginare hd
<m1tO> qualcuno ha installato l'extension pack di vbox?
<jester-> non tante ciofeche
<jester-> m1tO: si isntalla di routine di solito
<jester-> m1tO: la scarichi dal sito oracle e le arpi con vbox
<jester-> la apri*
<jester-> apri con --> virtualbox
<m1tO> jester-: appena dopo aver accettato la licenza si blocca tutto il sistema
<jester-> mibofra: non è che hai vbox ose?
<m1tO> jester-: no!
<abugu> sono nella fase di installazione di ubuntu 12.10 e mi chiedere il partizionamento... al che ho  cliccato su partizionamento avanzato... voglio che ubuntu disponga soltanto di 50 giga... come glielo dico?
<jester-> non mi pare chieda la livenza l'exstension
<m1tO> jester-: te la fa accettare
<cristian_c> abugu, postami la schermata di gparted
<jester-> abugu: dipende da come sei messo con hd
<cristian_c> !image | abigu
<ubot-it> abigu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> non è che puoi fare a piacere
<m1tO> io ho vbox 4.2.6
<cristian_c> *abugu
<jester-> abugu: hai spsazio libero?
<pincopallo> uciao
<m1tO> jester-: te che versione di vbox hai?
<abugu> ormai ho avviato l'installazione... il partizionamento si può fare solo prima dell'installazione vero?
<jester-> mibofra: click destro sulle exstension apri con vbox con vbox chiuso
<jester-> m1tO: non uso vbox
<jester-> l'ho usato
<mibofra> jester- : che cosa c'è ?
<pincopallo> è vero che UBUNTU ha più programmi "impacchettati" rispetto ad altre distribuzioni come FEDORA?
<jester-> mibofra:/ m1tO click destro sulle exstension apri con vbox con vbox chiuso
<jester-> pincopallo: di meno no di sicuro
<jonny_> si ma intanto nelle condizioni in cui è ora quel pc nn ci posso fare niente sopra, solo il boot è apostoXD... quest m1tO cos'è?
<pincopallo> però da quel che ho capito UBUNTU è più per i bimbominchia con le dita sporche di nutella, mentre FEDORA è per utenti più smaliziati...è così?
<m1tO> jester-: uguale.. parte l'installazione poi mi chiede la password di root, ma neanche il tempo di inserire la prima lettera che si blocca l'intero sistema
<jonny_> ah ma è una persona, credevo un programma scusaXD
<jester-> m1tO: boh non dovrebbe
<cristian_c> !chat | pincopallo
<ubot-it> pincopallo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<m1tO> jester-: gia'! adesso provo a fare un downgrade di vbox
<jester-> mibofra: reinstallalo e dai ok all'aggiunta user al grupp, anzi prima purgalo
<jester-> m1tO: pia il deb dal sito
<mibofra> jester-: che cosa ho chiesto ?
<jester-> mibofra: nulla, ho sbagliato a tabbare
<mibofra> OK
<m1tO> jester-: e da li l'ho preso, in quanto vedevo che erano tutte versioni compilate per x86, credendo che fosse quello il problema che non mi consentiva di bootare so a 64 bit ho cercato la versione amd64, alla fine non era neanche quello il problema, ma era il vt-x che avevo abilitato dal bios, ma che per essere effettivamente abilitato ho dovuto togliere la batteria del laptop o_O
<jester-> m1tO: getconf LONG_BIT che dice
<m1tO> jester-: riavvio e ti dico subito
<m1tO> jester-: comunque adesso i so a 64bit bootano
<m1tO> jester-: 64
<jester-> m1tO: quindi serve la 64 bit  purgala poi  installi e rinomini la cartella nascosta nella home
<jester-> .virtualbox o simile nella home o dentro a .config sta
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho problemi con i permessi per transmission, quando provo a scaricare la iso di ubuntu ad esempio, scarica qualche mega e poi mi dice: permission denied. Ho i permessi 755 sulle cartelle in cui scarica e lo lancio con sudo services transmission-daemon start
<cristian_c> thebestneo, hai pacioccato con i permessi?
<jester-> sicuro
<thebestneo> cristian_c: in che senso? ho provato a dargli i permessi 775 ma non andava comunque, dunque ho rimesso 755
<jester-> e non strano lanciare con sudo services transmission-daemon start
<jester-> lanciarlo da icona è troppo semplice?
<cristian_c> tutti i permessi per il proprietario lettura e scrittura per il gruppo e altri
<thebestneo> cristian_c: comunque l'unico cambiamento che ho fatto da prima è stato formattare la partizione in ext4, poi ho ricopiato tutto l'albero delle cartelle e fatto chown
<cristian_c> se non sbaglio
<jester-> thebestneo:  la cartella quela è, è nella home?
<thebestneo> jester-: no, è su un'altra partizione, ext4
<cristian_c> jester- ah, ecco, chown
<cristian_c> cambia proprietarioi
<thebestneo> Christian_M: e che proprietario devo mettere?
<cristian_c> change owner
<cristian_c> il tuo
<cristian_c> non quello dell'altra partizione
<thebestneo> Christian_M: eh ho messo l'utente del sistema
<cristian_c> quale utente?
<cristian_c> fuori i nomi
<jester-> e pure il gruppo besttataa:besttataa
<thebestneo> cristian_c: allora, il sistema è su un serverino, che ha 2 partizioni: quella con ubuntu che ho installato con utente gabriele e quella per i dati, che era ntfs e l'ho riformattata ext4. dopo averla formattata l'ho montata e ho dato chown -R gabriele:gabriele /media/data
<m1tO> jester-: ma e' gia' la versione a 64bit, pero' e' la 4.2.6 che e' l'ultima versione magari e' un bug
<jester-> mibofra: prendi la precedente
<jester-> mibofra/ m1tO  prendi la precedente
<thebestneo> cos'ho sbagliato nella  procedura?
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ma esegui transmission loggato come gabriele?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: si mi loggo da remoto in ssh con gabriele@server
<cristian_c> uhm
<thebestneo> cristian_c: non so se è un problema di permessi o un problema più specifico di transmission
<thebestneo> cristian_c: ad esempio amule adunanza funziona senza problemi
<cristian_c> thebestneo, cosa dice il terminale in proposito? Qualcosa di più?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: non ne ho idea, potrei andare a leggere il log se lo trovo, essendo eseguito come demone il terminale non dice nulla
<cristian_c> thebestneo, controlla il log
<cristian_c> allora
<thebestneo> cristian_c: devo trovarlo :-D
<cristian_c> thebestneo, nella home credo
<m1tO> jester-: con la 4.1 stessa identica cosa
<thebestneo> cristian_c: transmission non logga di default a quanto pare
<jester-> m1tO: rinomina la cartella nascosta vbox nella home
<soulblack> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> thebestneo, hai controllato se c'è una cartella di transmission nella tua home?
<soulblack> ragazzi non mi riconosce lascheda audio...come faccio?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: si ma non c'è, c'è una cartella di configurazione ma non ci sono log, su un post in internet ho letto che non logga di default
<jester-> thebestneo: scarica nella cartella Scaricati
<m1tO> jester-: a che pro
<m1tO> ?
<jester-> te rinomina
<thebestneo> jester-: no scarica nella partizione secondaria
<jester-> thebestneo: prova nella scricati
<jester-> scaricati
<m1tO> jester-: .virtualbox dovrebbe essere
<jester-> che li hai i permessi giusto
<jester-> m1tO: yess
<jester-> aggiungu .bak
<jester-> aggiungi*
<thebestneo> jester-: si ma io ho bisogno di scaricare nell'altra...
<jester-> thebestneo: ma vedi se scarica, è un test
<thebestneo> jester-: ok
<m1tO> jester-: stesso,identico,preciso problema
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ma chi ha impostato il demone?
<m1tO> mmh
<thebestneo> cristian_c: io perchè?
<jester-> m1tO:  è strano e non so che altro dire
<cristian_c> thebestneo, lo fai loggare, allora
<soulblack> jester ma come mai non mi rileva nessuna scheda audio il pc?
<cristian_c> ci sarà un'opzione?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: ora controllo
<jester-> soulblack: sicuro?
<soulblack> si sono andato nel sistema non mi riconosce nulla
<soulblack> -.-
<jester-> soulblack:  in impostazioni in uscita non c'è nulla?
<soulblack> si e la che non ce nulla
<jester-> soulblack: fa vedere lspci nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<soulblack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604434/
<soulblack> ecco qui
<soulblack> jester  guarda e dimmi
<thebestneo> cristian_c, jester- : pensavo, c'entra qualcosa se lancio il servizio con sudo?
<jester-> thebestneo: non capisco perchè lanciare il servizio e non farlo partire da icona
<thebestneo> jester-: è un server, non uso l'interfaccia
<jester-> a parte che i servizi senza sudo non partono
<thebestneo> jester-: forse ho trovato qualcosa mentre googlavo per capire come loggare, forse il mio utente non fa parte del gruppo di transmission
<jester-> thebestneo: non c'è un gruppo transmission
<thebestneo> jester-: uff, come faccio a vedere il gruppo a cui appartiene il servizio (intanto continuo a cercare come abilitare il logging)
<soulblack> jester guardi il mio?
<soulblack> son tre giorni impazzendo
<soulblack> uff
<cristian_c> thebestneo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383010
<jester-> thebestneo: il servizio è sicuro root
<thebestneo> jester-: giusto
<thebestneo> cristian_c: si l'ho letto stamattina ma non ho mica capito come ha risolto, ora provo a settare in Scaricati
<jester-> soulblack: è una ac97 sicuro che hai ubuntu
<soulblack> cioe?
<soulblack> si ac97
<jester-> soulblack:  da terminale apri alsamixer, fai una foto e postala
<soulblack> e non la riconosce risulta che non ce nulla in impostazioni
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<soulblack> alsamixer e mancante
<soulblack> dice errore
<soulblack> impossibile trovarlo
<thebestneo> jester-, cristian_c : qualcosa non quadra, ho cambiato i settings ma continua a scaricare la
<jester-> soulblack: alsamixer  non c'è
<soulblack> infatti mi pare strana questa cose
<jester-> thebestneo: non so circa app torrent su un server
<jester-> soulblack: hai alsa non installata?
<soulblack> esatto
<soulblack> mancano cartelle credo a quello che hop visto
<jester-> soulblack: nuova installazione?
<soulblack> cioe nuova istallazione?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> ohai segato cammin facendo
<soulblack> boh..
<cristian_c> thebestneo, dove vorresti scaricare?
<soulblack> questo cammin ce lho cmq
<soulblack> mi pare che ce
<jester-> soulblack: è una installazione appena fatta?
<soulblack> l ho fatta da poco
<thebestneo> cristian_c: in /media/data/Torrent
<soulblack> 2 giorni
<jester-> soulblack: è ubuntu o un tarocco
<cristian_c> thebestneo, e dove si trova data?
<soulblack> linux mint
<cristian_c> lol
<thebestneo> cristian_c: in che senso scusa?
<cristian_c> soulblack, ma non ti avevano già detto ieri che questo chan è riservato a ubuntu? O.o
<soulblack> non ce nessuno su linux mint ..
<cristian_c> thebestneo, su quale pc/harddisk
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> soulblack, lol
<jester-> soulblack: chiedi su #linxmint
<soulblack> e vuoto-.-ù
<jester-> #linuxmint
<cristian_c> soulblack, ho capito ,ma questo è il chan di supporto di ubuntu
<soulblack> e sempre linux
<cristian_c> soulblack, lol
<jester-> si anche la mia vicina è una gnocca ma a me non la da
<soulblack> che poi jester mi ha passatop un link
<cristian_c> soulblack, va beh, allora io parlo di mio zio che in qualche modo è legato a ubuntu XD
<soulblack> per kubuntu e mi ha fatto istatllare unbuntu
<soulblack> =/
<thebestneo> cristian_c: sul server sempre solo un altra partizione
<jester-> soulblack: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils pulseaudio
<cristian_c> thebestneo, da dove ti stai collegando in ssh?
<jester-> soulblack: dopo di che chiedi su #linuxmint
<thebestneo> cristian_c: dal portatile
<cristian_c> ok
<soulblack> stafunzionando mo vedo
<soulblack> a caricato tutto
<jester-> soulblack: poi ci spieghi perchè usare un travestito e non la gnocca originale
<thebestneo> cristian_c: aspetta, c'è qualche casino, l'ho appena provatoa  tirare giu ma rimane un altro demone attivo che prende altre configurazioni
<cristian_c> thebestneo, forse ho trovato qualcosa
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ah, quindi è duplicato?
<soulblack> per linux mint dici?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: non capisco molto bene, con pkill non riesco a tirarlo giu
<cristian_c> thebestneo, a lillarlo?
<cristian_c> *killarlo
<soulblack> ubuntu  non mi piace come e strutturato
<soulblack> mi piaceva piu kubunrtu
<thebestneo> cristian_c: si ora son riuscito
<soulblack> poi quella barra laterale -.- la odio
<cristian_c> soulblack, e perché non hai installato kubuntu?
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ottimo
<jester-> soulblack: bullshit
<jester-> ma belle grosse
<soulblack> perche jester mi ha dato un link della versione lts poi dopo in istallazione ho scoperto che non era kubuntu ma ubuntu
<thebestneo> cristian_c: uhm però continua ad andare a prendere un'altra configurazione, stando alle istruzioni devo utilizzare una variabile di sistema
<cristian_c> soulblack, allora scaricati kubuntu, se ti piace
<jester-> soulblack:  minghia sbaglia anche i link
<soulblack> jester tu mi hai sdetto e auella da 32 bit ecc
<jester-> soulblack: la barra laterale è sostituibile col vecchio gnome in 3 secondi netti
<soulblack> e tu si si e quella
<jester-> soulblack: ???
<soulblack> e puttroppo e andata cosi..
<soulblack> XD
<jester-> soulblack: ti ho dato in linl sbagliato?
<soulblack> fai memoria
<soulblack> e si =/
<soulblack> perche avevo kubuntu non aggiornabile
<soulblack> e tu mi hai dato ubuntu lts
<soulblack> =(
<jester-> soulblack:  stai dicendo cazzate
<soulblack> e vabbe sbagliare e umano capirai
<thebestneo> cristian_c: studio un po' su sta cosa, intanto qui l'aria si riscalda vero, grazie ad entrambi per l'aiuto!
<jester-> soulblack: ammesso che ti ho dato link a kubuntu spiega il non aggiornabile
<soulblack> che praticamente avevo un aversione vecchia
<soulblack> di kubuntu
<soulblack> la 10.10 non piu supportata
<jester-> soulblack: sicuro ti ho dato link  all'ultima versione e nella pagina di downoload vedi che è kade
<jester-> o kauntu che sia
<soulblack> ripassamelo dai
<soulblack> tolgo il travestito
<soulblack> haahha
<cristian_c> !torrent | soulblack
<ubot-it> soulblack: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<jester-> soulblack: comunque uno uso quel che meglio gli garba ma vada a farsi assistere da supporto originale dove conoscendo il sistema sarà assistito al meglio
<jester-> !quantal
<ubot-it> Quantal Quetzal: : http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | Kubuntu 12.10 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseNotes
<soulblack> si si ,me ne son accorto
<soulblack> fino a quando e assistita
<soulblack> qyuesta versionne?
<cristian_c> !rilasci | soulblack
<ubot-it> soulblack: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<jester-> le lts supporto è 5 ani
<soulblack> ok
<thebestneo> jester-: ho fatto la prova in "Scaricati" ma mi da lo stesso errore
<m1tO> jester-: ho risolto
<m1tO> jester-: chiedimi come (ti prego)
<jester-> come
<m1tO> jester-: quando si blocca premo bottoni a casa, cosi' mi richiede la password
<m1tO> ti giuro
<m1tO> lol
<m1tO> *caso
<jester-> lol
<m1tO> ho come l'impressione che sparisce il form per l'inserimento della password, ma in realta' e' sempri li anche se non si vede prende i caratteri che digiti, e poi mi dice che la password e' sbagliato quindi ripresenta il form
<jester-> m1tO: secondo  la finstra richiesta pass o era minimizzata o nascosta sotto qualche finestr aperta
<jester-> secondo me*
<m1tO> jester-: e' quasi impossibile perche' uso xmonad
<jester-> comunque hai risoloto per caso o no
<m1tO> jester-: ho risolto per culo piu' che per caso lol
<jester-> mibofra: eh facile che quello sia la causa
<jester-> la roba è ottimizzata per i de/wm di serie
<cristian_c> thebestneo, il problema lo riscontri con tutti i torrent?
<m1tO> jester-: non credo, comunque e' possibile
<thebestneo> cristian_c: direi di si, ne ho provati 4 di ubuntu... c'è qualche problema di permessi ma non capisco quali
<jester-> thebestneo: che non capisco è client torrent su un server senza x
<jester-> thebestneo: andare a vedere eventuale guida sul sito male non fa
<jester-> thebestneo: su desktop non ha problemi
<thebestneo> jester-: infatti sono andato sulla wiki e finalmente sono riuscito a cambiare la cartella di download. la cosa strana è che prima di formattare in ext4 la partizione secondaria andava tutto...
<thebestneo> jester-: l'unica cosa che posso provare è avviare lightdm e vedere di avviare transmission e fare i settaggi da li, il demone immagino che poi usi le stesse impostazioni
<jester-> thebestneo: non ho idea su server
<thebestneo> jester-: scusa forse non mi soo spiegato benissimo, è una ubuntu normale non server, ma stoppo lightdm solitamente per usarlo come server e basta
<jacopo> ciao a tutti ragazzi vi volevo chiedere come installare ubuntu sul mio pc ho un acer aspire E1-531 win 8 volevo il dual boot ho il uefi e quando facciao partire la chiavetta mi da questo errore:USB HDD : SONY    STORANGE MEDIA HAS BEEN BLOCKED BY THE CURRENT SECURITY POLICY  cosa faccio?
<jacopo> ciao a tutti ragazzi vi volevo chiedere come installare ubuntu sul mio pc ho un acer aspire E1-531 win 8 volevo il dual boot ho il uefi e quando facciao partire la chiavetta mi da questo errore:USB HDD : SONY    STORANGE MEDIA HAS BEEN BLOCKED BY THE CURRENT SECURITY POLICY  cosa faccio?
<jacopo> grazie
<cristian_c> thebestneo, ma se il demone l'hai impostato tu
<jacopo> ciao a tutti ragazzi vi volevo chiedere come installare ubuntu sul mio pc ho un acer aspire E1-531 win 8 volevo il dual boot ho il uefi e quando facciao partire la chiavetta mi da questo errore:USB HDD : SONY    STORANGE MEDIA HAS BEEN BLOCKED BY THE CURRENT SECURITY POLICY  cosa faccio?
<jacopo> grazie
<jacopo> un aiutino?
<jacopo> per favore?
<cristian_c> asp
<jacopo> ?
<cristian_c> jacopo, prova a testarlo prima in virtualbox
<jacopo> non so come si usa
<jacopo> :(
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | jacopo
<ubot-it> jacopo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> jacopo, in realtà la versione per windows
<thebestneo> cristian_c: non so cosa dirti, fino a prima del format funzionava senza problemi
<cristian_c> thebestneo, come l'hai impostato la prima volta, dovresti riuscire a impostarlo anche ora
<thebestneo> cristian_c: il condizionale è d'obbligo, ora l'ho purgato, provo a reinstallarlo
<cristian_c> ok
<thebestneo> cristian_c: niente, cercherò googlando, grazie per il supporto!
<cristian_c> thebestneo, hai domandato sul forum?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: non ancora, cerco un po' e semmai posto
<cristian_c> ok
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti e buona domenica
<thebestneo> cristian_c: forse ho trovato qualcosa, lo script in /etc/init.d per l'avvio del demone utilizza un altro utente, ovvero debian-transmission
<soulblack> jester mi ripassi il link?
<soulblack> c'e qualcuno?
<thebestneo> soulblack: link per cosa?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: ho risolto, era proprio quello, viene lanciato da un altro utente
<soulblack> kubuntu
<soulblack> download
<soulblack> la relase supportatat per 5 anni
<thebestneo> soulblack: non lo trovi O.o
<soulblack> thebestneo
<soulblack> no
<thebestneo> soulblack: provato su google?
<soulblack> gia fatto ma non so se e la relase di 5 anni
<soulblack> e per sicurezza chiedo a voi
<thebestneo> soulblack: le release con supporto a lungo termine sono le LTS: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download-lts
<cristian_c> thebestneo, bene
<cristian_c> soulblack, ma hai letto il link che ti ho passato?
<thebestneo> cristian_c: si ma non mi piace come comportamento che venga lanciato con quell'utente, solo che mettendo il mio non parte. come alternativa potrei ridare al mio utente i permessi per la cartella e aggiungere l'utente di transmission al mio gruppo?
<soulblack> si ma non ce scrittp lts
<cristian_c> thebestneo, puoi porvare,  e se non va, ripristini
<cristian_c> soulblack, beh, ma vedi quanto dura il supporto, no?
<cristian_c> :d
<cristian_c> :D
<soulblack> sono ignorante in inglese
<soulblack> ahahaha
<soulblack> XD
<cristian_c> soulblack, ma se la pagina è in italiano! :O
<cristian_c> !rilasci
<ubot-it> Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<soulblack> a me appare in english
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> -,-'
<thebestneo> cristian_c: sai i comandi per aggiungere un utente ad un gruppo e listare gli utenti di un gruppo?
<soulblack> se vuoi faccio stamp
<soulblack> se non ci credi..
<cristian_c> thebestneo, uhm, ho googlato molte volte per questo
<cristian_c> thebestneo, non mi ricordo se adduser o useradd
<thebestneo> cristian_c: googlo allora, grazie!
<cristian_c> soulblack, stampa
<soulblack> trovata ho verificato
<soulblack> ;)
<cristian_c> mmmmhhh
<soulblack> come scaricar
<soulblack> la usb creator
<soulblack> di avvio?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | soulblack
<ubot-it> soulblack: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> soulblack, controlla prima l'hash della iso
<soulblack> per windows?
<soulblack> per linux mi serve
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> ma non sei su linux mint
<cristian_c> ?
<soulblack> esatto
<cristian_c> è uguale
<soulblack> unebotting  non e dei migliori
<soulblack> -.-
<soulblack> ho usato sub creator
<soulblack> molto piu semplice
<thebestneo> cristian_c: secondo te è meglio (più sicuro) dare i permessi prorpietari all'utente transmission sulla cartella o aggiungerlo al mio gruppo? o creare un nuovo gruppo apposta o aggiungere il mio utente al suo gruppo?
<cristian_c> thebestneo, aggiungerlo al tuo gruppo
<thebestneo> cristian_c: uhm no aspetta non stava funzionando
<thebestneo> non capisco perchè
<thebestneo> io vorrei avviarlo col mio utente e che palle!
<thebestneo> cristian_c: non capisco, se lo aggiungo al mio gruppo, poi do chown gabriele:gabriele e chmod 775, dovrebbe avere tutti i permessi facendo parte del gruppo no?
<cristian_c> thebestneo, non credo funzioni così
<cristian_c> o forse sì
<thebestneo> cristian_c: :-(
<cristian_c> thebestneo, mi pare che puoi controllare i gruppi con groups o cat /etc/groups
<thebestneo> cristian_c: si si risulta aggiunto al gruppo
<cristian_c> thebestneo, controlla i permessi, allora
<thebestneo> cristian_c: ok, grazie ancora e ciao!
<Greyzard> dopo essere riuscito ad installare ubuntu sul mac ho un'altro problema: la scheda di rete wifi sembra funzionare ma dopo un po la connessione salta, nonostante l'icona del segnale rimanga invariata
<cristian_c> Greyzard, prova a pingare
<Greyzard> perdonami, ma non so come! :-)
<Greyzard> dato che la scheda del computer è andata, ne sto usando una usb: dwa-121 della d-link
<cristian_c> Greyzard, ping -c3 www.google.com
<cristian_c> Greyzard, ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<cristian_c> Greyzard, qual'è l'ip del router sulla rete locale?
<Greyzard_> rieccomi (ho voluto riprovare, ma è successo di nuovo)
<cristian_c> Greyzard, qual'è l'ip del router sulla rete locale?
<Greyzard_> come lo ricavo?
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, di solito cosa digiti per accedere alla pagina del router?
<Greyzard_> mai fatto, almeno non con fastweb
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, ping -r 1
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, scusa: ifconfig -a
<garfield_> Ciao a tutti
<garfield_> viaoy, funziona! Grazie!!!
<garfield_> xiaoy, ci siamo finalmente!
<Greyzard_> fatto
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Greyzard_
<ubot-it> Greyzard_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Greyzard_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604858/
<Greyzard_> ho scaricato i driver, forse con quelli risolvo
<Greyzard_> il punto è sapere come installarli
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, uhm, non lo so
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, route -n
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, come hai fatto a scaricarli
<cristian_c> ?
<Greyzard_> ho cercato il modello
<Greyzard_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1604885/
<cristian_c> lol, dicevo senza connessione
<Greyzard_> XD ho anche un cavo di rete
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, ping -c3 10.146.128.1
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, stai usando quello
<Greyzard_> si, altrimenti mi ritroverei disconnesso da un momento all'altro
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, con la wifi attivata
<cristian_c> e la eth scollegata
<Greyzard_> no, adesso la scheda è scollegata
<cristian_c> e anche gli altri ping che ti ho indicato
<cristian_c> e come fai a scrivere?
<Greyzard_> sono collegato tramite ethernet
<cristian_c> appunto, fai come ti ho detto
<Greyzard_> fatto
<Greyzard_> spero che duri quanto basta :-)
<Greyzard_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1604899/
<xiaoy> garfield_, allora?
<cristian_c> Greyzard, non hai digitato i comandi che ti ho indicato
<Greyzard> mi sono ricollegato adesso
<Greyzard> se stacco e riattacco la scheda usb dopo un po riparte
<cristian_c> ma digita i comandi che ti ho indicato
<garfield_> xiaoy, va che è una bellezza! Grazie! :-)
<xiaoy> garfield_, anche chromium?
<Greyzard> mi riscrivi tutto? mi sono dovuto riloggare
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> Greyzard_ ping -c3 10.146.128.1
<Greyzard> hai ragione, prenditela con la schea però!
<cristian_c> Greyzard, ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<cristian_c> veramente li avevo postati all'inizio
<cristian_c> Greyzard, ping -c3 www.google.com
<garfield_> Ho sempre problemi con flash per chrome e con java in generale, ma per oggi basta, se ne parla un'altra volta...
<Greyzard> si, ma essendomi dovuto riloggare si è svuotata la pagina dei messaggi
<xiaoy> garfield_, XD
<cristian_c> non sapevo si cancellassero
<garfield_> xiaoy, resta inteso che la tua consulenza è birraware, ovvero se capiti dalle mie parti almeno una birra te la devo!
<Greyzard> nel senso che si è svuotata la lista
<cristian_c> uhm
<xiaoy> garfield_, lo terrò presente :)
<cristian_c> boh, strano
<garfield_> Non so dove sia tu, io sto tra Lodi e Piacenza, casomai fossi in zona...
<Greyzard> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1604943/
<cristian_c> Greyzard, viene pingato tutto tranquillamente, la connessione c'è
<Greyzard> allora sono proprio i driver inclusi
<Greyzard> nella cartella ci sono dei file fra cui un "makefile", hai presente?
<cristian_c> Greyzard, non capisco il problema ,  se la connessione c'è
<cristian_c> Greyzard, non
<cristian_c> Greyzard, prova ad utilizzare apt
<cristian_c> se hai provato soltanto con il browser
<eyzardGr> di nuovo...
<Greyzard_> che scocciatura però, va e poi mi pianta dopo un po
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, non ho idea di cosa tu abbia scritto, dato che è crashato il client
<Greyzard> dicevo
<Greyzard> per installare i driver dalla cartella che ho scaricato
<cristian_c> Greyzard, hai fatto la prova che ti ho indicato?
<Greyzard> si
<cristian_c> e funziona apt?
<Greyzard> apt? il gestore dei pacchetti?
<cristian_c> Greyzard, sì
<cristian_c> -,-'
<cristian_c> 17:36:39 <Greyzard> si
<cristian_c> non so se hai provato
<Greyzard> si, funziona
<Greyzard> ovviamente non mi trova i driver
<Greyzard> ho trovato una cartella contenente i driver, ma non so come installarli
<mark___> ho disinstallato cairo dock,ma i temi sono rimasti.aiutatemi
<cristian_c> Greyzard, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<Greyzard> Broadcom Corp. BCM2046B1 USB 2.0 Hub (part of BCM2046 Bluetooth)
<Greyzard> ci si ricava qualcosa?
<Pikio93> Come posso installare ubuntu utilizzando una pennina?
<Pikio93> Come posso installare ubuntu utilizzando una pennina?
<Greyzard> Pikio93, usa unetbootbin, oppure lili
<Pikio93> dove lo trovo?
<Greyzard> prima puoi dirmi che sistema operativo stai usando?
<cristian_c> !pastebin | Greyzard
<ubot-it> Greyzard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Pikio93> Ora windows 7 ultimate
<Greyzard> allora usa lili (linux usb live creator)
<Greyzard> sei sicuro di poter fare il boot da USB?
<Pikio93> Mi puoi dire dove lo posso trovare, e poi come devo fare??
<Greyzard> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Greyzard> clicca su download
<Pikio93> penso anche perché ho un mini pc e non ho il lettore cd esterno
<Greyzard> una volta installato, se non sai cosa fare dimmi pure
<Pikio93> lo devo installare sul pc giusto?
<Pikio93> ci sei?
<Greyzard_> Pikio93: mi ricevi ancora?
<Greyzard_> ho qualche problemino con internet
<Greyzard_> ci siete ancora? :-D
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, usa pastebin, come ho scritto prima
<Greyzard_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1605054/
<Greyzard_> che vergogna, ti avevo copia incollato la riga relativa al bluetooth, non alla scheda wifi!
<Pikio93> ascolta per la persistenza cosa devo mettere??
<Greyzard_> puoi anche non metterla, se hai intenzione di installare direttamente
<Greyzard_> servirebbe se vuoi preservare le modifiche durante l'esecuzione in live
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, i driver ci sono
<Greyzard_> allora è proprio Ubuntu che fa qualche casino
<Greyzard_> cercando in rete sembra un problema comune subito dopo aver installato Ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, mah, io non vedo nulla di strano
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, che ti dice apt?
<Greyzard_> in che senso?
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, ma l'hai fatta la prova con apt?
<Greyzard_> scusa la domanda, cosa devo fare con apt? (risparmiami :-) )
<cristian_c> allora non l'hai fatto :(
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, che ne so, aggiorni
<cristian_c> un update
<Greyzard_> apt-get update?
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, sì
<Greyzard_> fatto
<cristian_c> Greyzard_, e va?
<Greyzard_> ti so dire quando rientro in casa, ci si rivede fra un po :-)
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> si vede che hai tanti aggiornamenti XD
<francesco__> salve a tutti
<francesco__> come posso installare x lite (per chiamare e ricevere in voip) con il terminale?
<cristian_c> francesco__, si trova nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu?
<francesco__> no
<cristian_c> !chat | francesco__
<ubot-it> francesco__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<francesco__> cristian_c è questo non c'entra con ubuntu?
<jester-> francesco__: appunto x lite centra non con ubuntu ufficiale
<francesco__> ok
<tizio> non riesco ad installare ubuntu su un netbook, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<tizio> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> tizio, che netbook è?
<cristian_c> tizio, che sistema c'è?
<tizio> è un samsun n130
<cristian_c> !nessuno | tizio
<ubot-it> tizio: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<tizio> win 7 starter
<tizio> l'ho scaricato, messo su usb e parte al boot
<tizio> inizia la schermata di ubuntu
<tizio> e parte l'installazione
<tizio> dopo un pò si ferma
<cristian_c> tizio, ma no, provalo in live
<cristian_c> XD
<tizio> e dice che ci sono problemi su hd
<cristian_c> eh
<tizio> l'ho formattato sia veloce che non
<cristian_c> -,-'
<tizio> non posso intallarlo?
<cristian_c> tizio, prima provalo in live, no?
<tizio> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> lol
<tizio> invece che installarlo lo lancio e via
<tizio> ?
<cristian_c> tizio, esatto
<cristian_c> senza installarlo
<tizio> ho provato così con kubuntu
<tizio> ma niente
<tizio> ora provo con ubuntu
<tizio> rimani qui? faccio una prova al volo
<cristian_c> !requisiti | tizio
<ubot-it> tizio: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<MaMos> ciao a tutti
<MaMos> come mai sono bananto sul canale di chat ?
<MaMos> me ne sono accorto ora dopo mesi e mesi che none ntro :o
<tizio> dici che mi conviente provare xubuntu?
<cristian_c> tizio, hai controllato se hai i requisiti?
<tizio> si
<tizio> li ho
<cristian_c> MaMos, non saprei
<tizio> forse è la scheda video che nn va
<cristian_c> jester-, è stato bannato?
<tizio> ma mi sembra strano
<tizio> è un netbook di un paio d'anni scarsi
<cristian_c> tizio, dimmi ram e cpu
<tizio> ora provo il live
<tizio> ora verifico asp
<jester-> MaMos: sei stato bannato da remix_tj, qualcosa avrai fatto
<tizio> requisiti ok per cpu,ram,scheda video
<tizio> sto provando il live
<tizio> e sta caricandi
<tizio> *caricando
<MaMos> jester- e chi è remix_tj ?
<MaMos> mai ci ho parlato
<MaMos> oh ciao Ab3L ò/
<MaMos> anche tu qua ?
<Ab3L> !chat MaMos
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat MaMos'
<MaMos> Ab3L lo so è di la la chat
<MaMos> ma so bannato
<MaMos> son 10anni che frequento qua
<cristian_c> MaMos, ma se non esisteva neanche il chan 10 anni fa
<MaMos> se non sono 10 saran 6 o
<MaMos> 7
<cristian_c> lol
<MaMos> sul forum dovrei essere iscritto dal 2004 o 2005
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> nel 2004 il forum non c'era
<cristian_c> mi pare
<MaMos> forse era quello inglese
<cristian_c> lol
<tizio> possibile che stia ancora cercando di avviare il live...?
<cristian_c> tizio, quanta ram hai?
<MaMos> tizio sei su cd o chiavetta ?
<tizio> 1 gb da usb
<tizio> samsung n130
<MaMos> mmm
<tizio> è fermo a kernel thread helper
<cristian_c> tizio, parlo di ram, non di rom XD
<MaMos> tizio hai provato la alternate ?
<cristian_c> MaMos, non c'è più per la 12.10
<tizio> infatti....1 gb di ram
<tizio> alternate no
<cristian_c> tizio, sei al limite
<cristian_c> tizio, vai con xubuntu
<tizio> ok, provo xubuntu
<MaMos> essì tizio ha ragione cristian_c
<MaMos> è diventato obeso ubuntu
<cristian_c> tizio, unity non ce la farai a usarlo
<tizio> ma è valido xubuntu?
<MaMos> certo che è valido
<cristian_c> MaMos, al passo con i tempi
<MaMos> ha solo della roba inutile in meno
<tizio> lo deve usare mia moglie... è intuitivo?
<MaMos> oddio
<cristian_c> tizio, è lo stesso ubuntu, ma con un ambiente diverso da gnome/unity
<MaMos> mettile winxp
<MaMos> che è meglio
<tizio> internet, video leggeri, foto (no modifica, solo visualizzazione)
<cristian_c> tizio, xubuntu abbastanza, gnome di più
<cristian_c> MaMos, concordo
<MaMos> tizio io però le avrei preso un bel ipad
<tizio> meglio xp?
<MaMos> non è meglio
<cristian_c> tizio, non si fanno queste cose alle mogli XD
<tizio> ahahah :P ero tentato per un tablet
<MaMos> è diverso
<tizio> ma l'ipad non mi convince
<tizio> volevo spendere max 200 euri
<MaMos> opterei per il
<cristian_c> tizio, dagli quacosa che non la faccia brontolare
<cristian_c> :D
<MaMos> come diavolo si chiama
<cristian_c> *qualcosa
<tizio> ma su andorid posso mettere itunes?
<MaMos> nnc redo proprio
<MaMos> un bel tablet
<cristian_c> tizio, itunes solo per apple
<tizio> esiste veramente qualcosa che nn fa brontolare le donne!??!? se lo conoscete sono disposto a pagare qualsiasi cifra :D :D :D
<MaMos> cristian_c non dire fesserie
<cristian_c> MaMos, anche per windows, giusto
<MaMos> itunes c'è anche su win
<MaMos> ok ò/
<tizio> ma su android secondo voi nn va?
<MaMos> tizio chiama sifredi
<cristian_c> MaMos, mettigli xp e vivi felice
<cristian_c> MaMos, lol
<MaMos> io non ho moglie cristian_c
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> tizio, mettigli xp e vivi felice
<tizio> ahah :)
<MaMos> io chiedevo di essere sbannat di la
<tizio> mi sa che mi provo xubuntu e a lei le prendo un tablet
<cristian_c> tizio, ottima idea
<Ty_> ragazzi problemi con l'installazione da chiavetta =(
<MaMos> n'artro
<MaMos> che è n'epidemia ?
<Ty_> sigh
<cristian_c> tizio, tanto non ci dovrà fare chissà che, il tablet le andrà sicuramente bene
<tizio> quale versione le scarico di xubuntu?
<MaMos> tizio mettile mageia va ;)
<cristian_c> tizio, la desktop
<cristian_c> MaMos, non so quanto sia user-friendly
<MaMos> momento cristian_c !
<MaMos> c'è anche Lubuntu
<tizio> 12.04 penguin e qualcosa?
<Ty_> dice che l'immagine è corrotta
<cristian_c> MaMos, ma xubuntu è più completa, con un giga ce la fa su netbook
<MaMos> Ty_ con cosa l'hai masterizzata ?
<tizio> Ty_ stesso errore mio
<cristian_c> !torrent | tizio
<ubot-it> tizio: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<cristian_c> Ty_, hai controllato l'hash?
<MaMos> si ma cristian_c
<MaMos> esiste un programma chiamato unetbootin
<Ty_> unetbootin
<MaMos> ecco
<MaMos> è un po marrano ogni tanto
<cristian_c> unetbootin va bene
<MaMos> oddio
<MaMos> io mi ci sono sempre trovato bene
<MaMos> ma dicono che non sia poi cosi prestante
<MaMos> anzi lo sconsigliano!
<MaMos> cerca su gugle
<Ty_> uccido il file e riprovo
<Ty_> lol...andiamo...bene
<MaMos> Ty_ opterei anche a cambiare schedina usb
<MaMos> ehm.. chiavetta
<cristian_c> !md5 | Ty_
<ubot-it> Ty_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<MaMos> !unetbootin
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<MaMos> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<cristian_c> beh, ora ce ne sono di link a sufficienza
<cristian_c> XD
<MaMos> già è vero
<MaMos> qualche giorno fa ho provato puppi linux
<MaMos> tizio quyella è molto user friendly
<tizio> puppi linux? ... è un antani o si chiama davvero così
<MaMos> mi soo sbalordito che partivano subito i video di youtube
<tizio> :)
<MaMos> senza scaricare flash e menate varie
<MaMos> ma mi sa che erano html5 :/
<MaMos> tizio è puppi lunux
<MaMos> *linux
<cristian_c> tizio, hai trovato il torrent di xubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<MaMos> !puppylinux
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'puppylinux'
<tizio> sto installando ubuntu
<tizio> x riprovare l'ultima volta
<MaMos> cmq cristian_c anche win7 non è male
<MaMos> c'è anche laversione lite
<tizio> se io nn installo sw di terze parti secondo voi può migliorare qualcosa?
<cristian_c> ti direi di andare in chat ma non puoi XD
<MaMos> apposta per quei cessi di eeepc
<cristian_c> tizio, i ppa sono un cancro
<cristian_c> tizio, non li aggiungere mai, a meno che non ti venga espressamente detto
<MaMos> !ppa
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ppa'
<tizio> ppa =software di terze parti?
<MaMos> si
<tizio> ok
<MaMos> è na roba nuopva che hanno introdotto
<MaMos> solo che da shell non funziona
<tizio> scaricare aggiornamenti durante istallazione si
<MaMos> non so
<MaMos> il top è win7 lite
<MaMos> per quel cesso
<tizio> lo avevo e lo volevo levare
<jester-> MaMos: sei ot, remix_tj sta verifiando il motivo del ban
<tizio> altro passaggio
<tizio> ora mi chiede
<tizio> reinstalla ubuntu
<tizio> installa ubuntu a fianco di ubuntu
<tizio> elimina ubuntu e reinstalla
<tizio> io direi elimina e reinstalla
<MaMos> io direi di formattare tutto
<cristian_c> tizio, provalo in live prima
<cristian_c> MaMos, fermo
<cristian_c> che poi uno vuole prima testare
<cristian_c> e se gli garba, installa, ma solo poi
<MaMos> cristian_c ovvio
<tizio> ho già fatto il danno rima :)
<tizio> *prima
<tizio> ora mi chiede
<tizio> cifra la nuova installazione di ubuntu x maggiore sicurezza
<tizio> e usa lvm con la nuova installazione di ubuntu
<tizio> quale spunto?
<cristian_c> nessuna
<tizio> la prima, la sconda o  entrambe?
<tizio> ok nessuna
<cristian_c> tizio, una domanda: hai controllato l'hash della iso, prima?
<tizio> ehmmmmm
<tizio> hash?
<cristian_c> !md5 | tizio
<ubot-it> tizio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<tizio> fino ad iso ci arrivo :)
<cristian_c> tizio, per vedere se la iso è corrotta
<MaMos> è ramata
<tizio> dove lo trovo quel numero?
<MaMos> mmm
<cristian_c> tizio, guarda il link
<tizio> MaMos ahah
<tizio> ok
<Guest65166> Buona Sera a tutti. avrei bisogno di un aiuto!..Ieri sera sono stato consighiatoo qui in Chat di scarivare la versione 10.4 per un vecchi laptop IBM Thinkpad. poichè la precedente dava problemi di chernel non compatibile. hp provato ad installarlo ed a provarlo senza installare, ma al momento dell'apertura, nelle prime fasi siscurisce il video come se andasse in sleep mode. qualcuno sa consigliarmi come fare? per installare una
<MaMos> manca un pezzo
<MaMos> Guest65166 prova lubuntu
<MaMos> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<MaMos> e poi magaru cambiare drivers
<MaMos> e le opzioni al boot
<Guest65166> Già provato e da lo stesso problema, ci sono diverde versioni?
<MaMos> no
<MaMos> ma credo sia problemi di drivers
<MaMos> che scheda grafica hai ?
<tizio> forse ho risolto
<tizio> con ubuntu
<MaMos> Guest65166 guarda prima se parte in modiltà testuale
<cristian_c> Guest65166, fra poco la 10.04 scade il supporto
<tizio> ho usato un'altra chiave usb
<tizio> e sembra andare
<jester-> Guest65166: procio ram e scheda video?
<cristian_c> tizio, è troppo pesante per il tuo netbook
<MaMos> ecco l'altra puoi prenderla e buttarla tizio
<jester-> il tinkpad sta sui 100 anni umani
<tizio> ho visto su youtube che ci gira
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Guest65166
<ubot-it> Guest65166: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<MaMos> tizio...
<cristian_c> leggi qui
<tizio> si mamos
<MaMos> girare è un conto
<MaMos> usarlo un altro fidati ;)
<cristian_c> tizio, ma youtube non è il tuo pc
<Guest65166> ram 2gb scheda video integrata 1.60 ghz il processore
<tizio> posso per lo meno provare? :)
<cristian_c> tizio,  ti serve una via di mezzo, e xubuntu lo è
<MaMos> certo ma sprechi tempo
<tizio> avrete il gusto di sentirvi dire che avevate ragione :)
<tizio> sto scaricando xubuntu
<tizio> nel franttempo provo ubuntu
<MaMos> se vuoi c'è anche minixp
<cristian_c> tizio, come preferisci, ma sei stato avvisato :D
<MaMos> pesa 200mb e 60mb di ram
<tizio> ok ;) accetto volentierei avvisi e consigli :)
<MaMos> xD
<cristian_c> Guest65166, e comunque vanno provate in live
<MaMos> sono gli sp che fan la differenza
<Guest65166> non volevo buttarlo, lo uso per mia figlia, così impara altri s.o...
<MaMos> e qui su ubuntu son lo stesso per gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Guest65166, ottimo, ma per prudenza testa almeno tutto in live
<leosacc> ciao a tutti
<jester-> Guest65166: prova partire in ripristino e al menu sceglire grafica sicura o failsafe che sia
<MaMos> jester- io gli consiglerei prima la versione testuale
<jester-> di cosa
<MaMos> poi i vari startx e motori grafici tipo xfce4 e via dicendo
<MaMos> cmq jester- remix_tj ha trovato il pelo nell'uovo ?
<tizio> ma servono antiviorus su ubuntu? se si quale?
<MaMos> avast
<MaMos> ma non servono
<tizio> ok
<jester-> tizio: non servono, basta applicare regole di buon senso tipo svuotare la cache cookie del browsera alla chiusura
<MaMos> ...
<MaMos> tu lo fai jester- ?
<jester-> non ho niente di importante nel pc e me ne sbatto
<MaMos> !brav
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'brav'
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> MaMos: ban tolto
<Guest65166> Ho provato in Mod. ripristino ma non va lo stesso...possibile che devo buttarlo, oppure sono costretto a lasciare XP ?
<jester-> MaMos: èer la cronaca avevi scassato sotto AMIGA
<tizio> per levare usb da ubuntu basta staccarla o c'è tipo rimozione hardware?
<cristian_c> tizio, quale usb?
<tizio> una chiavetta usb
<tizio> ho installato ubuntu
<tizio> e mi è rimasta la chiavetta usb
<tizio> la levo e via
<cristian_c> tizio, ma non c'è ubuntu sulla pendrive?
<tizio> o devo fare qualcosa tipo win
<cristian_c> no
<tizio> si, ma ora è installato su hd
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> devi rimuovere come su win
<cristian_c> uguale
<tizio> e dove la trovo la chiavina?
<cristian_c> tizio, non viene montata sul desktop?
<tizio> si
<tizio> la vedo
<tizio> ma cosa gli dico? clicco con dx
<tizio> e nn c'è niente
<tizio> simile a rimozione
<cristian_c> clic destro
<jester-> tizio: nel filemnager destro e smonta
<cristian_c> e si apre il menù
<cristian_c> anche
<tizio> mi da unlock from launchere
<tizio> ma nn penso sia quello
<cristian_c> tizio, uhm
<tizio> ma nn posso levarla e via?
<tizio> allora? come posso togliere una penna usb? qualcuno mi aiuta pls?
<cristian_c> tizio, no
<cristian_c> non levarla e via
<tizio> ok
<tizio> e come faccio
<cristian_c> dal file manager
<cristian_c> come ha scritto jester-
<cristian_c> c'è un pulsante ↓
<tizio> non trovo manco il filemanager :D
<cristian_c> accanto al nome della partizione
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> tizio, sei con unity?
<tizio> cos'è unity? :P
<cristian_c> !unity | tizio
<ubot-it> tizio: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<tizio> no scusate ma mi sto perdendo....
<tizio> per staccare una chiavetta è così complicato o sono io troppo niubbo!?!? :D
<cristian_c> tizio, no, è che devi conoscere meglio la tua interfaccia
<cristian_c> tizio,in alto a sinistra se usi unity
<cristian_c> c'è un pulsante
<tizio> si
<tizio> tipo dashboard apple
<Davide_G> leggi qui tizio
<Davide_G> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=288751
<jester-> tizio: non dire eresie
<jester-> lol
<cristian_c> uhm
<tizio> ok comunque
<cristian_c> tizio, aprilo e digita nautilus
<cristian_c> quando si apre nautilus, quello è il file  manager
<tizio> x davide: non vedo rimuovi,
<tizio> ok
<cristian_c> infatti c'è l'icona
<tizio> nautilus nn mi viene niente
 * cristian_c odia la dash
<tizio> mi sembra assurdo....
<tizio> non trovare come togliere una usb....
<cristian_c> tizio, io risolvo con clic destro
<jester-> tizio: nautilus, finestra di sinistra la v edi la usb montata?
<tizio> io spengo e riaccendo sanza usb
<cristian_c> !image | tizio
<ubot-it> tizio: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Niubbo> ciao a tutti
<jester-> in winz mandano uno che fa un corso?
<Niubbo> ce qualcuno?
<cristian_c> tizio, non sei abituato
<jester-> non si scopre man mano?
<jester-> !qualcuno | Niubbo
<ubot-it> Niubbo: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tizio> ora riavvio e riprovo
<Niubbo> grazie ubot :)
<cristian_c> tizio, è una cosa facile, funziona nello stesso modo
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> toglia e sia finita
<tizio> ora ci spippolo un pò
<tizio> intanto grazie di tutto a tutt!!
<cristian_c> non smanettarci troppo però
<jester-> toglila*
<Niubbo> ho installato ubuntu tramite usb. mi l'intstallazione fa a buon fine, ma quando riavvio non si avvia. cosa devo fare?
<tizio> sentirete ancora parlare di me :D :D :D
<tizio> non è finita qui :D :D :D
<cristian_c> spero di no
<tizio> hahaahhah
<jester-> !dettagli Niubbo
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dettagli Niubbo'
<jester-> !dettagli | Niubbo
<ubot-it> Niubbo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Niubbo> ok
<Niubbo> premessa sono totalemente negato con ubuntu. ho iniziato solo oggi.. cmq
<cristian_c> Niubbo, in live parte?
<Niubbo> in live si
<cristian_c> ok
<Niubbo> si installa fino in fondo tutto
<jester-> Niubbo: un solo hd nel oc?
<jester-> pc
<Niubbo> poi mi dice riavvia e nn si avvia
<cristian_c> Niubbo, cioè?
<Niubbo> si un solo hd sopra installato win vista
<jester-> Niubbo: prova a fare il boot sempre da usb
<cristian_c> beh, togliere vista non è un peccato XD
<jester-> e vedi se ti da il menu, se si avbvia ubuntu e vieni qua
<Niubbo> ho un HD con win vista installato.. volevo installare ubuntu in una partizione a parte per provare :)
<cristian_c> Niubbo, buona idea
<Niubbo> perfetto ma non funziona :)
<jester-> Niubbo: cosa non duna
<jester-> funza*
<cristian_c> Niubbo, avvia la live e apri gparted
<cristian_c> così si vede le partizioni
<jester-> ma è installato o no ubuntu
<Niubbo> io l'ho installato nel senso che ho fatto quello che mi diceva.
<jester-> Niubbo: cioè?
<Niubbo> riavviando il sistema.. si avvia solo win vista
<Niubbo> allora vi dico cosa ho fatto e voi ditemi se va bene
<jester-> Niubbo: avviata la live-->installa ubuntu_partizionamento cosa hai scelto
<Niubbo> ho scelto una partizione ex3 per il \boot
<Niubbo> un'altra per il semplice \ (perche non mi lasciava procedere senza)
<cristian_c> uhm
<Niubbo> e un'altra per wupa
<cristian_c> Niuboo, appunto, AVVIA UNA LIVE
<cristian_c> ops
<Niubbo> ok
<Niubbo> se avvio il live poi posso entrare qui o serve dei plug in?
<cristian_c> maiuscolo e sbaglio nick :D
<cristian_c> Niubbo, no
<cristian_c> puoi entrare
<Niubbo> perche non so installare il plug-in in mozilla di ubuntu
<Niubbo> ok
<cristian_c> Niubbo, c'è sempre xchat
<Niubbo> 5 min e sono qui...
<Niubbo> non scappate ok?! :D
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> una boot ha fatto, se non è per primo mica parte
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ci vuole pazienza XD
<Niubbo> eccomi
<Niubbo> sono nel posto di prima_
<cristian_c> uhm, apri gparted
<Niubbo> ok
<Niubbo> come si fa_
<Niubbo> ?
<Niubbo> XD
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma non l'avevi già provata in live?
<Niubbo> rieccomi
<Niubbo> si e' bloccato
<Niubbo> ho aperto il gparted
<Niubbo> himm..
<Niubbo> ma siete andati via :*(
<cristian_c> lol
<Niubbo> ah eccoti :)
<cristian_c> !image | Niubbo
<ubot-it> Niubbo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Niubbo> ok ma come si fa a fare la print della schermata
<cristian_c> Niubbo, da Cattura schermata o Istantanea
<cristian_c> se sei su unity, cattura schermata
<longimanus> aiuto per ripristino backup con deja dup
<Silence_> sera a tutti
<Silence_> avrei un problema, qualcuno è disponibile?
<jester-> longimanus: ??
<jester-> !qualcuno | Silence_
<ubot-it> Silence_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Silence_> Stò provando ad installare ubuntu su un vecchio portatile acer travelmate 2434. L'installazione va bene ma al riavvio vedo solo il caricamento e in pratica poi non arriva alla schermata di login, il monitor rimane scuro. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<longimanus> deja dup  mi da errore sul tentativo di ripristino ho postato nel forum la domanda con relativa schermata di errore
<Silence_> Preciso che ho anche provato pear versione 6
<jester-> Silence_: il menu al boot lo vedi?
<jester-> longimanus: a sapere cosa è  deja dup
<Silence_> quando si accende vedo solo la schermata di caricamento di ubuntu
<longimanus> è lo strumento per effettuare backup .....
<jester-> Silence_: allora premi ripetutamente il tasco shift (maiusc) mentre parte, poi scegli ozioni avanzate e modalita recovery, al menu scegli failsafe
<jester-> o grafica sicura che sia
<jester-> longimanus: di ubuntu?
<longimanus> si di ubuntu
<jester-> longimanus: installato da repo?
<jester-> o un coso foresto
<longimanus> si
<jester-> longimanus: che errore da ripristinando?
<Silence_> stò provando a reinstallare jester visto che avevo messo su un vecchio xp per vedere se faceva uguale...con xp tutto ok, ora stò ripetendo l'installazione. Ho spuntato anche no apic e no lapic
<longimanus> errore sconosciuto.....
<jester-> Silence_: non sai che scheda video monta?
<longimanus> ho postato nel forum la schermata
<Silence_> ovviamente integrata ma non ho visto il chipset
<Silence_> non è mio
<jester-> longimanus: facile che il backup sia venuto farlocco, a mio parere er mejo è grsync
<jester-> e di solito si fa solo della home
<jester-> se separata ancora meglio
<longimanus> si ma come recupero dei file avi all'interno del backup?
<jester-> longimanus: non ho idea di che formato usi l'accrocchio, con grsync hai tutto visibile nella copia
<jester-> longimanus: che tipo di file ha fatto
<longimanus> questi::duplicity-full.20121113T184256Z.vol8.difftar.gz
<jester-> longimanus: scopatta la tar
<longimanus> fatto
<jester-> e dentro he vedi
<longimanus> mi da dei file  multivolume snapshot
<longimanus> ho provato a ricongiungere con gnome split ma mi dice formato sconodciuto
<jester-> longimanus: sa di formato non leggibile normalmente
<jester-> ma non conosco il coso
<longimanus> si in effetti
<longimanus> e quindi?
<longimanus> butto tutto?
<jester-> e quindi pare che hai perso tutto
<longimanus> complimenti a deja dup bella cacata
<jester-> longimanus: a memno che la partizione su cui tenti il ripristino sia danneggiata
<longimanus> no non è danneggiata
<longimanus> e che deja dup fa cacare!!!!
<jester-> longimanus: magari hai anche lo home criptata
<longimanus> aspetta ti metto parte della schermata di errore....
<jester-> longimanus: la home è criptata o no
<longimanus> no
<jester-> allora non è affidabile il dejasticass
<longimanus> credo di no
<longimanus> raceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/duplicity", line 1412, in <module>     with_tempdir(main)   File "/usr/bin/duplicity", line 1405, in with_tempdir     fn()   File "/usr/bin/duplicity", line 1285, in main     globals.archive_dir).set_values()   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/duplicity/collections.py", line 691, in set_values     self.get_backup_chains(partials + backend_filename_list)   File "/usr/lib/p
<longimanus> ecco il log d'errore
<jester-> pare bacato di suo
<longimanus>  e di seguito mi da questo:
<longimanus> AssertionError: ({1: 'duplicity-full.20121113T184256Z.vol1.difftar.gz', 2: 'duplicity-full.20121113T184256Z.vol2.difftar.gz', 3: 'duplicity-full.20121113T184256Z.vol3.difftar.gz', 4: 'duplicity-full.20121113T184256Z.vol4.difftar.gz', 5: 'duplicity
<longimanus> etc etc  con tutti i volumi elencati
<jester-> cena
<cristian_c> Silence_, qual'è il problema?
<Niubbo> rieccomi...
<Niubbo> si e bloccato!
<Niubbo> mi potete ridare il link per caricare la foto?
<Niubbo> se ci siete ovviamente :)
<Niubbo> cristian_c ci sei?
<Niubbo> ce qualuno?o.O
<Niubbo> tutti alla discoteca di ubuntu XD
<xiaoy> Niubbo, imagebin.org
<Niubbo> grazie xiaoy :)
<Niubbo> e poi cosa devo secegliere XD
<Niubbo> trovao
<Niubbo> http://imagebin.org/245389
<Niubbo> ci sei?
<Niubbo> qualcuno e' in linea?!
<Niubbo> :*(
<Niubbo> ubot-it ci sei?
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'ci sei?'
<Niubbo> himm
<Niubbo> ma nn ce nessuno.. uffa
<Niubbo> xiaoy mi puoi dare una mano un secondo?
<xiaoy> Niubbo, un secondo solo... che c'è?
<Niubbo> ok ti aspetto
<xiaoy> Niubbo, dimmi ora :)
<Niubbo> intanto ti scrivo.. poi tu leggi con calma
<xiaoy> ok
<tizio> riciao :D
<Niubbo> ho un solo hd con dentro installato win7 volevo installare ubuntu
<Niubbo> l-ho fatto ma alla fine del installazione
<Niubbo> mi chiede di riavviare
<Niubbo> ma si avvia solo vista
<Niubbo> e non ubuntu
<Niubbo> allora prima alcuni mi hanno detto di entrare in live
<Niubbo> e di entrare qua
<Niubbo> per aiutarmi
<Niubbo> ed eccomi qua
<Niubbo> adesso ho caricato la print di gparted del mio hard disk in questo link
<Niubbo> http://imagebin.org/245389
<Niubbo> cosi vedi la situazione XD
<Niubbo> in fase di installazione.. ho creto una partizione per /
<Niubbo> un'altra per /boot
<Niubbo> e un'altra ancora per wuape
<Niubbo> come appunto si vede in foto
<tizio> scusate se installo qualcosa dal software center, dove mette il file?
<Niubbo> questo e' tutto..
<Niubbo> tizio.. devi aspettare il turno XD
<Niubbo> per ora non c'e' nessuno
<Niubbo> tranne xiaoy :)
<Niubbo> sto scherzando tizio... ovviamente XD
<xiaoy> Niubbo, mazza quanto roba...
<tizio>  :) si si np <,9
<tizio> ;)
<Niubbo> ho cercato di tagliare :*(
<xiaoy> Niubbo, ma perché ti complichi la vita? Dato che usi Vista non credo ti scandalizzi se ti faccio cancellare tutte le partizioni ext3 e te ne faccio fare una sola per linux, vero?
<xiaoy> *vista
<Niubbo> no non mi scandalizzzo
<xiaoy> Niubbo, la sda6 e sda7 vanno via e ne metti una sola
<Niubbo> basta che non mi tocchi le due partizione grandi
<longimanus> aiuto per backup dejadup
<Niubbo> quelle infondo li possiamo cancellare
<xiaoy> poi installi su quella da installazione manuale
<Niubbo> ok
<Niubbo> aspetta per;
<xiaoy> specifica, inoltre, che vuoi installare il bootloader nell MBR
<xiaoy> così al riavvio hai il tuo bel menù dove puoi scegliere quale os far partire
<Niubbo> aspetta che gia sei sul complicato
<Niubbo> cosa intendi per installazione manuale?
<Niubbo> poi cosa intendi con MBR?
<tizio> scusate posso fare un launcher per una pagina internet? ad esempio x questa?
<xiaoy> Niubbo, quando nell'installer ti chiede su che partizione vuoi installare
<Niubbo> si..
<tizio> o c'è un launch dedicato x chat aiuto su ubuntu?
<Niubbo> io scelgo quella nuova
<xiaoy> tizio, www.youtube.com/watch?v=41bA3ylfFb4
<xiaoy> Niubbo, quando arrivi dve non sai che fare posta uno screenshot che ti dico come muoverti :)
<Niubbo> ok d-accordo
<Niubbo> ora sto facendo la prtizione unica
<Niubbo> domanda.. posso lanciare l'installazione dal live senza dover riavviare?
<Niubbo> mo provo intanto :P
<xiaoy> Niubbo, perché non dovresti?
<Niubbo> infatti sto facendo :)
<Niubbo> grazie Xiaoy >: )
<Niubbo> eccomi
<Niubbo> adesso ti linko dove sono arrivato
<Niubbo> http://imagebin.org/245394
<Niubbo> qui dovrei sceglire la ext3
<Niubbo> fare change
<Niubbo> o basta fare avanti?
<xiaoy> Niubbo, click destro del mouse su /dev/sda6 -> imposta come root /
<xiaoy> se non sai bene tiposta lo screenshot
<xiaoy> per il bootloader lascia tutto com'è
<Niubbo> non funziona il dx.. nel senso che non fa niente
<xiaoy> *riposta
<xiaoy> Niubbo, clicca modifica
<xiaoy> change
<Niubbo> c'e da scegliere
<xiaoy> posta lo screenshot
<Niubbo> non fa fare lo screen
<Niubbo> cmq
<Niubbo> ce un menu con dentro varie scelte tipo
<Niubbo> File system con ext4 jornaling
<Niubbo> stessa cosa per il ext 3
<Niubbo> File system con ext3 jornaling
<Niubbo> File system ext2
<Niubbo> File system ReiserFS con jornaling
<Niubbo> File system btrsf con jornaling
<Niubbo> File system btrsf con jornaling
<xiaoy> Niubbo, scegli ext3 jornaling e come mountpoint scegli /
<Niubbo> ok
<xiaoy> metti anche la spunta su formatta
<Niubbo> mi hai letto nel pensiero :)
<Niubbo> sotto devo scegliere sda6 vero_
<Niubbo> ?
<xiaoy> Niubbo, sda6 certo
<Niubbo> cosi [ giusto http://imagebin.org/245395
<xiaoy> NO
<xiaoy> ti ho detto di lasciare /dev/sda nel bootloader
<xiaoy> riposta lo screen con la scelta giusta e vediamo :)
<Niubbo> ops..
<Niubbo> :(
<Niubbo> si può fermere l'installazione
<Niubbo> ?
<xiaoy> certo che si può
<Niubbo> come?
<Niubbo> non ha la x...
<cristian_c> Niubbo, sì
<Niubbo> ciao cristian :)
<Niubbo> come si fa?
<cristian_c> che cosa?
<Niubbo> XD
<Niubbo> fermare l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> non ho seguito nulla
<Niubbo> perche ho sbaglaito
<cristian_c> Niubbo, non puoi fermarla
<Niubbo> sono nel live e ho fatto partire l'installazione
<cristian_c> Niubbo, hai già partizionato?
<Niubbo> ma ho sbagliato (pur avendo l'aiuto di xiaoy)
<Niubbo> si e ho dato il via
<xiaoy> Niubbo, togli il cd dal lettore
<Niubbo> è una chiavetta cmq l'ho tolta
<Niubbo> si è chiuso :)
<xiaoy> rifai l'installazione e RICORDATI di non toccare il bootloader... lascia /dev/sda
<Niubbo> ok :)
<Niubbo_> rieccomi :)
<Niubbo_> la sto rifacendo :)
<Niubbo_> intanto che sta facendo l'installazione
<Niubbo_> devo dire che ha davvero una grafica stupenda l'ubuntu
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, se è un pc nuovo potevi installartelo in virtualbox
<Niubbo_> e poi molto snello
<Niubbo_> non e' proprio nuovo
<Niubbo_> cmq cosi imparo di piu :)
<Niubbo_> strano.. si e' bloccato tutto
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, ho capito, ma devi prendere più confidenza, funziona in modo diverso
<cristian_c> lol
<Niubbo_> tranne questa finestra
<Niubbo_> gia ma son fatto cosi :P
<Niubbo_> .
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, con virtualbox avevi tutto il tempo per impratichirti
<Niubbo> riecomi spero che entro stasera funzioni :)
<Niubbo> ragazzi
<cristian_c> ?
<Niubbo> sono con l'ubuntu NUOVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Niubbo> :))))))))))
<Niubbo> ha funzionato finalemtne :)
<Niubbo> grazie dell'aiuto
<Niubbo> ho una domanda
<cristian_c> dicci
<Niubbo> come faccio a mettere mozilla in italiano? XD
<cristian_c> meno male che hai risolto
<cristian_c> !ubuntuitaliano | Niubbo
<ubot-it> Niubbo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<Niubbo> naa è stato xiaoy :D
<Niubbo> ma questo ubot.. è roba seria! :)
<cristian_c> eh
<Niubbo_> scusate installare quei pacchetti cosa vuol dire?
<Niubbo_> o meglio come si fa?
<burlone> Niubbo_ quale pacchetti?
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, software center
<Niubbo_> allora ho fatto.. ma resta mozilla in inglese
<cristian_c> uhm
<Niubbo_> sono troppo niubbo :P
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, apri supporto lingue
<cristian_c> si vede dal nick
<cristian_c> XD
<Niubbo_> ahahah
<Niubbo_> l'ho messo apposta cosi capite la gravita della sitauzione :)
<Niubbo_> cmq io son andato sui link dati dal amico ubot :)
<Niubbo_> mitico
<Niubbo_> vabbè sta cosa lo vediamo domani
<Niubbo_> ma vorrei sapere una curiosita
<Niubbo_> ho visto che i menu nei vari programmi (intendo menu file modifica ecc...) non sono attaccati alla finestra, ma sono fissi in alto
<Niubbo_> si può invece metterli attaccati alla finestra un po come windows?
<Niubbo_> è cosi tanto per sapere... poi domani ci riprovo
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, mah io ce li ho sulla finestra
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, quello di cui parli si chiama global menu
<xiaoy> Niubbo_, sudo apt-get install  firefox-locale-it
<cristian_c> Niubbo_, probabilmente, è di default in unity
<cristian_c> come hud del resto
<cristian_c> !unity | Niubbo_ , dagli una letta
<ubot-it> Niubbo_ , dagli una letta: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<xiaoy> dovrebbe però installartelo dal gestore delle lingue. Vacci e installa il resto dei pacchetti
<Niubbo_> ok mi avete bombardato...
<xiaoy> lol
<and> ok ora vado a nanna
<and> domani con calma leggo tutto e mi rifaccio
<and> sono lo niubbo.. son talmente satanco che non ho scritto il mio nick :P
<and> grazie cristian_c
<and> grazie xiaoy
<and> e sopratutto.. un grazie al mitico bot
<and> ubot
<and> anche se so che è solo un bot :D
<and> ciaooooooooooooo
<xiaoy> ciao and
<cristian_c> ciao
<soulblack> ciao ragazzi
<Marcello> ciao a tutti
<Marcello> sono nuovo
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-27
<alex___> buonasera
<GIGIO1965> Buonasera a tutti. Non risco a visualizzare i video su youtube (riquadro bianco) e video in streaming
<jester-> GIGIO1965: installato il flash?
<GIGIO1965> credo di si, ma non sono sicuro
<GIGIO1965> come posso controllare?
<krabador> GIGIO1965, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<krabador> GIGIO1965, con quale browser ?
<krabador> GIGIO1965,  in canale, per favore
<krabador> GIGIO1965, avrai risposte solo qui in canale, non in privato.
<GIGIO1965> cmq, hanno detto che ho una cpu datata. Probabilmente il flah installato non va bene. Devo installare una versione un pò più vecchia
<GIGIO1965> scusa, krabor
<krabador> !flash | GIGIO1965
<ubot-it> GIGIO1965: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<krabador> GIGIO1965, segui il topic del forum
<GIGIO1965> ok, grazie
<krabador> GIGIO1965, il link per la versione di flash che devi mettere non va
<GIGIO1965> infatti
<GIGIO1965> dove posso trovarne uno funzionante?
<krabador> sto per mandartelo
<GIGIO1965> ok
<krabador> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/50758594/libflashplayer.so
<krabador> con questo, segui perfettamente la guida
<krabador> sempre se il problema , nel tuo caso, sia che la cpu non ha sse2
<GIGIO1965> grazie. E' la versione 11.1.102.63?
<GIGIO1965> si, non ha ss2
<krabador> la versione di flash che ti ho mandato è la 11.1.102.63
<krabador> l'ultima in assoluto funzionante con cpu non sse2
<GIGIO1965> Ok, krabador. Appena finito, ti faccio sapere. Grazie
<GIGIO1965> Krabador, funziona perfettamente. Grazie
<krabador> GIGIO1965, di niente
<GIGIO1965> grazie anche  a @ubot-it e jester
<GIGIO1965> Ultima cosa. E' possibile bloccare gli aggiornamenti di flashplayer? Altrimenti sono punto e a capo
<krabador> GIGIO1965, o vai ogni volta a sostituirlo con questo ,
<GIGIO1965> oppure?
<krabador> oppure puoi bloccare solo il pacchetto flash
<GIGIO1965> e bloccando il pacchetto flash, risolvo definitivamente la situazione?
<krabador> GIGIO1965, che ubuntu stai usando ?
<GIGIO1965> 12.04
<krabador> echo nome_pacchetto hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<krabador> e lui blocca l'aggiornamento di quel pacchetto
<krabador> echo flashplugin-nonfree hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<GIGIO1965> mi basta inserire nel terminale ed il gioco è fatto?
<krabador> si
<krabador> altrimenti puoi installare synaptic, il gestore grafico dei pacchetti,e bloccare il pacchetto da li
<krabador> solo che se poi mandi aggiornamenti tramite il terminale, apt-get non rispetta il blocco
<GIGIO1965> ho già dato l'invio sul terminale
<GIGIO1965> sono in attesa del risultato finale. Lento, però
<krabador> GIGIO1965, se oltre alla cpu vecchia hai anche non molta ram....
<GIGIO1965> digitando il secondo comando, ha chiesto la password. Inserita, il cursore s'è spostato nel rigo sotto, ma al momento non ha dato esito. E' normale?
<GIGIO1965> 2gb di ram
<krabador> il primo non dovevi darlo
<krabador> nome_pacchetto era un esempio
<krabador> il cursore è tutto a destra, oppure puoi inserire altri comandi?
<krabador> *sinistra
<GIGIO1965> tutto a sinistra. Col primo comando, succede qualcosa?
<krabador> no
<GIGIO1965> ok, quindi devo solo attendere?
<krabador> !pastebin | GIGIO1965
<ubot-it> GIGIO1965: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<GIGIO1965> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823683/
<GIGIO1965> il cursore continua a lampeggiare sotto SUDO
<krabador> hai fatto un macello
<GIGIO1965> perchè?
<GIGIO1965> ho seguito le istruzioni
<krabador> echo flashplugin-nonfree hold flashplugin-nonfree hold   e   sudo dpkg --set-selections    ti sembra uguale a     echo flashplugin-nonfree hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections      ?
<krabador> GIGIO1965, digita ctrl c
<krabador> GIGIO1965, copia ed incolla questo     echo flashplugin-nonfree hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<GIGIO1965> prima di fare altri pasticci. Devo digitare sul terminale ctrl c?
<krabador> si
<GIGIO1965> rimane fisso sempre questo segnale, ad inizio comando  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823745/
<krabador> GIGIO1965, cosi' vuol dire che il comando è andato a buon fine
<GIGIO1965> ok, quindi sono a posto?
<krabador> si
<GIGIO1965> scusami per l'imbranataggine, ma non sono molto pratico di pc, su Ubuntu in modo particolare
<krabador> GIGIO1965, hai una cpu adolescente
<krabador> il kt400 fu un buon chipset
<GIGIO1965> hai ragione. Speravo che passare ad Ubunto avrei risolto un pochino delle prestazioni
<GIGIO1965> al momento non dispiace
<krabador> GIGIO1965, ci sono derivate di ubuntu , piu' indicate per macchine non contemporanee
<krabador> !derivate | GIGIO1965
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'derivate'
<krabador> come xubuntu , ed in particolar modo lubuntu
<GIGIO1965> Oggi avevo scaricato ed masterizzato su DVD LUBUNTU, per avere più performance. Ma sia in live che in installazione, arriva ad un certo punto e non và più avanti. Scermata completamente nera
<GIGIO1965> schermata
<krabador> ma la sessione live parte?
<GIGIO1965> si. Partiva anche il controllo del sistema (se non ricordo male)
<krabador> riuscivi a caricare programmi?
<GIGIO1965> però dopo pochissimi minuti si fermava. il pc rimaneva a riposo
<GIGIO1965> no, nulla
<krabador> GIGIO1965, ci sono delle opzioni di boot
<GIGIO1965> ho visto solo la lista iniziale.
<GIGIO1965> cioè?
<krabador> per lista iniziale cosa intendi?
<GIGIO1965> allora: avviato il cd da boot cd, sullo schermo comparivano 4 o 5 opzioni, tra cui PROVA LUBUNTU; INSTALLA; VERIFICA MEMORIA 8qualcosa del genere). Quindi, scegliendo la prova o l'installazione, dopo pochissimi minuti il pc rimaneva a riposo, con la schermata nera sul monitor
<krabador> quello che ti sto chiedendo, è se dopo la scelta di prova, o installazione, e prima di "il pc rimaneva a riposo" arrivavi a visualizzare il desktop
<GIGIO1965> no, assolutamente
<krabador> allora devi provare, nella schermata delle opzioni, nomodeset
<krabador> con f6
<krabador> GIGIO1965, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<GIGIO1965> ok. Domani riprovo. Ma se lascio la 12.04, avrò dei problemi?
<krabador> non è una questione di problemi, è che sicuramente avrai pui' vantaggi usando una derivata che la versione principale
<krabador> con l'hardware a tua disposizione
<krabador> che scheda video c'è ?
<GIGIO1965> nvidia Geforce 5200
<GIGIO1965> 128mb
<krabador> il mio consiglio è lubuntu
<GIGIO1965> potrò, cmq, utilizzare stessi programmi come la 12.04?
<krabador> si
<krabador> il software è lo stesso
<GIGIO1965> sicuramente avrà una grafica un pò antiquata, giusto?
<krabador> GIGIO1965, www.lubuntu.net
<krabador> GIGIO1965, http://xubuntu.org/
<krabador> fatti un'idea degli ambienti grafici
<krabador> xubuntu è ubuntu con ambiente grafico xfce
<krabador> lubuntu è ubuntu con ambiente grafico lxde
<GIGIO1965> bene
<krabador> lxde è il piu' leggero a disposizione, per ubuntu
<krabador> è ovvio che un'ambiente grafico strapieno di effetti grafici sia "moderno"
<krabador> ma piu' allineato all'hardware contemporaneo
<GIGIO1965> beh certo. Ma avrò sempre lo stesso problema di flashplayer?
<krabador> adobe ha tolto il supporto a cpu non sse2
<krabador> quella, al momento, è l'ultima versione che funziona
<GIGIO1965> capito. Grazie tantissime, krabador. Sono riuscito a farti fare notte
<krabador> di niente
<GIGIO1965> Buona notte.
<GIGIO1965> 10 e lode
<krabador> :)
<krabador> saluti
<GIGIO1965> Grazie. Ricambio. Chiudo. Click
<akis24> giorno
<piffero> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho un piccolo problema e forse qualcuno mi può dare una mano. Ho un computer con due dischi su uno è installato Windows 7 e su l'altro c'è Ubuntu 12.04. All'avvio scegliendo Ubuntu dopo un pò compare la scritta: keys: Premere S per saltare il montaggio oppure M per il ripristino manuale. Questo mi succede da circa 20 gg. dopo un aggiornamento e dopo che ho usato Majoplus seguendone le indicazioni dal forum Ma
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<glpiana> ola
<miso_> buongiorno
<miso_> qualcuno sa' che programmino usare per doppiare film?
<miso_> ho ubutu studio, installato ieri...
<miso_> conaudacity ci potrei ruscire?
<miso_> grazie mille...
<akis24> miso_:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/K9Copy
<miso_> grazie mille
<akis24> miso_:  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/DvdRip
<miso_> grazie ora provo...
<EruWolfy17> Buongiorno :)
<EruWolfy17> Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano? Sto impazzendo da una settimana con Lightdm
<EruWolfy17> In pratica non si avvia più, sono costretta ad usare KDE e kdm per loggarmi, altrimenti posso usare solo la modalità testuale. le ho provate tutte, carcando nel forum e non, ho tentato di rimouverlo completamente e reinstallare, riconfigurarlo sia con dpkg-reconfigure che modificando il file di configurazione, dando da modalità testuale "sudo service lightdm start" poi anche "sudo startx" ma proprio niente :(
<daniele_> salve ho un hard disk esterno mediacom che non mi viene piu riconosciuto anche se accende dai pc questo ubuntu e' utile per recuperare tutto quello che avevo dentro?grazie
<jester-> daniele_: se non viene riconosciuto come fa a eventualmente recuperare dati
<jester-> daniele_: forse l'hd lè mort
<sh0t> ragazzi qualcuno è riuscito a far andare la scheda wireless RT3290 su ubuntu 13.10? io ci sto impazzendo
<jester-> sh0t: http://askubuntu.com/questions/253632/how-do-i-get-a-ralink-rt3290-wireless-card-working
<sh0t> naa jester- già ho provato quella roba là....
<sh0t> nisba
<lollo_> salve a tutti
<jester-> sh0t: installa linux-firmware-nonfree  riavvia e fa vedere dmesg
<lollo_> piccolo aiuto
<jester-> sh0t: e fa vedere subito: rfkill list
<jester-> !chiedi | lollo_
<ubot-it> lollo_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<lollo_> ok
<sh0t> jester-, poi faccio ora sto leggendo questo qua: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61621 e questo qua: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/rt3290sta-dkms/
<jester-> sh0t: e fa vedere subito: rfkill list
<jester-> se è bloccata non c'è guida che tenga
<sh0t> jester-, non ho internet sul ocmputer in question
<sh0t> come te lo pastebinito? :)
<sh0t> cmq dice:
<jester-> sono max 4 righe
<sh0t> 0: py0: Wireless LAN
<jester-> c'è quanche si?
<sh0t> Soft Blocked: no
<sh0t> Hard Blocked no
<sh0t> 1:hp-wifi... e dopo come sopra
<jester-> si ddovrebbe vedere dmesg
<lollo_> ho un file jnlp che non so come aprire. su win me lo apre con l'applicazione java e mi fà partire un programma per la visualizzazione di grafici. come posso fare per aprirlo anche su ubutnu?
<sh0t> se riesco a ottenere qualche secondo di connessione te lo pastebinito
<jester-> sh0t: se hai 2 schede hai fatto casino coi driver
<jester-> carica 2 modui
<jester-> li
<sh0t> quali moduli?
<sh0t> ahhh
<jester-> della wifi
<jester-> sei sicuro che sia rt?
<sh0t> si si
<sh0t> lshw dice così
<jester-> lspci | grep -i network
<sh0t> e pure lspci
<sh0t> RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<eugenio> salve, nessuno può darmi una mano con java? ho istallato JDK, ma al  comando alternative ottengo errore: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6825913/
<jester-> secondo me carica il driver di serie e pure quello compilato
<sh0t> si jester- infatti carica sia rt3290sta che rt2800pci
<jester-> eugenio: togli le non osacle
<sh0t> però se l'uultimo lo blacklisto al riavvio mi va in kernel panic
<jester-> sh0t: sudo rmmod -f rt2800pci
<eugenio> jester-, stamani siccome sui browser mi dava errore java sulle applet ho aggiornato tutto l'ambiente, in particolare ho installato jdk_1.7.0_51
<sh0t> così mi parte pure wlan0 che non ci sta piu'
<jester-> eugenio: devi avere solo le oracle 8
<jester-> eugenio: tolgi tutte la open icedtea
<eugenio> jester-, rm -R dir  è sufficiente?
<jester-> no
<jester-> disinstalla hai un bordello
<eugenio> ok
<eugenio> da dove parto?
<jester-> da dpkg | grep jdk
<jester-> e togli
<eugenio> jester-, anche gcj-4.8-jdk gcj-jdk?
<jester-> tutto meno le oracle
<jester-> poi renstalli le osacle
<eugenio> jester-, ci dovrei essere
<eugenio> jester-,
<jester-> eh
<eugenio> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6826093/
<eugenio> in pratica ho gli oracle e un paio di versioni che avevo scaricato come tar.dz
<eugenio> gz
<jester-> eugenio: non hai il ppa?
<eugenio> jester-, si l'ho messo
<jester-> metti le 8
<eugenio> prima no, avevo scaricato il pacco tar.gz...
<eugenio> come si fa?
<eugenio> asp
<jester-> se hai il ppa le vedi nel softcenter
<eugenio> stavo facendo da riga, vedo oracle-java8-installer
<jester-> oracle-java8-installer
<eugenio> è lo stesso del jdk?
<jester-> Oracle Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 8
<eugenio> ok
<eugenio> sto installando
<jester-> puoi togliere le 7
<eugenio> certo
<eugenio> appena finisco le levo
<eugenio> jester-, tolte le 7
<jester-> funza?
<eugenio> jester-, ho il problema browser però
<eugenio> devo mi sa rifare ln-s bla bla
<jester-> eugenio: opera?
<eugenio> no? uso firefox e chrome
<jester-> eugenio: normalemte non serve fare nulla
<eugenio> al momento non va in nessuno dei due
<jester-> solo abilitarle nelle opzioni
<eugenio> jester-, bene, cioè male!
<jester-> avrai scombinato qualcosa
<jester-> coi tar.gz
<eugenio> jester-, ok, risolto
<eugenio> jester-, grazie
<jester-> che ra
<jester-> era
<eugenio> lsoft link puntava al vecchio modulo...
<eugenio> che non esisteva più
<eugenio> cambiato soft link
<eugenio> va sia su firefox che chrome
<eugenio> testato su sito java.com
<jester-> bene
<Guest21621> salve
<Guest21621> ho urgente bisogno di aiuto, ho instgallato SyncDrive su UBUNTU 13.10 dall'ubuntu software center, ma, nel momento in cui lo vado ad aprire mi da questo messaggio di errore:
<eugenio> jester-, tutto ancora ok, c'è però un ma...conosci webmin? il file manager non funziona (usa java)
<Guest21621> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6826286/
<Guest21621> come posso fare?
<Guest21621> c'è qualcuno che mi da una mano
<Guest21621> ???
<marcoo96> salve c'è qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<jester-> !qualcuno | marcoo96
<ubot-it> marcoo96: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<marcoo96>  ho instgallato SyncDrive su UBUNTU 13.10 dall'ubuntu software center, ma, nel momento in cui lo vado ad aprire mi da questo messaggio di errore :
<marcoo96> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6826286/
<jester-> a cosa serve
<davide_> raga, condividere la stampante usb con un print server usb, è fattibile se lo attcco alla prta del routerù
<jester-> davide_: bisogna provare
<davide_> cosi lo vedono tutti
<jester-> e sugli altri pc devi installare la printer di rete
<jester-> marcoo96: a cosa serve il cazzillo
<marcoo96> cazzillo?
<jester-> SyncDrive
<marcoo96> è un programma sostitutivo di Google Drive (un programma cloud di google)
<jester-> marcoo96: lancialo da icona
<marcoo96> lanciato e mi esce una finestra con un errore, ho fatto lo Screen, come posso mandarla qui?
<jester-> !iamgebin
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'iamgebin'
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<marcoo96> ecco: http://imagebin.org/289278
<jester-> marcoo96: pare buggato
<marcoo96> posso risolvere questo problema in qualche maniera?
<jester-> prova mkdir -p /home/marco/.syncdrive/updatesyn
<jester-> poi apri da teminale
<marcoo96> sempre lo stesso errore
<jester->  rm -r /home/marco/.syncdrive/updatesyn
<jester-> touch  /home/marco/.syncdrive/updatesyn
<marcoo96> al comando di prima mi dice
<marcoo96> alla fine Comando non trovato
<jester->  rm -r /home/marco/.syncdrive/updatesyn ?
<marcoo96> si
<jester-> scrivi bene
<marcoo96> alla fine sta scritto Comando Non Trovato
<jester-> rm
<marcoo96> ok fatto
<jester-> touch  /home/marco/.syncdrive/updatesyn
<marcoo96> ho fatto anche touch...
<marcoo96> fatto
<marcoo96> poi
<marcoo96> ?
<jester-> prova
<marcoo96> sempre lo stesso errore
<jester-> rm -r .syncdrive
<marcoo96> fatto
<jester-> marcoo96: come si chiama il pacchetto
<marcoo96> syncdrive_0.9-1-amd64.deb
<jester-> marcoo96: non lo vedo nei repo
<marcoo96> io l'ho isntallato da ubuntu software center
<jester-> 13.10?
<jester-> !info syncdrive
<ubot-it> Package syncdrive does not exist in saucy
<marcoo96> si si
<jester-> non c'è
<cybernova> marcoo96, l'hai scaricato sempre da li?
<marcoo96> si si
<jester-> marcoo96: scommetto aggiunti ppa
<marcoo96> impossibile che non esiste perchè l'ho installato la scorsa volta e funzionava alla grande
<jester-> di serie non c'è nei repo
<marcoo96> se lo disinstallo e provo a installarlo dal web?
<jester-> ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<marcoo96> noobslab-pear-apps-saucy.list       webupd8team-java-saucy.list7
<marcoo96> noobslab-pear-apps-saucy.list.save  webupd8team-java-saucy.list.save
<jester-> marcoo96: sarà nel noobslab-pear-apps-saucy  perchè non c'è nei repo ufficiali
<cybernova> e comunque a me pare un problema dei loro server o qualcosa del genere
<cybernova> Richiesta HTTP inviata, in attesa di risposta... 404 Not Found
<cybernova> 2014-01-27 14:48:53 ERRORE 404: Not Found.
<marcoo96> e come posso fare?
<jester-> se il server non risponde nulla
<marcoo96> ah vabbè
<jester-> usa il buon dropbox
<marcoo96> eh lo so però purtroppo ho tutti i file su google drive
<marcoo96> e la cosa che mi fa imbestialire e che prima che reinstallassi ubuntu 13.10 syncdrive funzionava alla perfezione
<cybernova> magari tra qualche ora ritorna a funzionare
<cybernova> la pazienza è la virtù dei forti
<jester-> se non lo hanno cambiato fregandosene
<marcoo96> eh speriamo
<jester-> marcoo96: ma c'è rimedio, vai in winz e recuperi da li
<marcoo96> non posso
<jester-> come no
<marcoo96> non ho più winz
<marcoo96> ho solo Linux
<jester-> basta virtualizzarlo
<marcoo96> e come?
<jester-> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<marcoo96> provai a installarlo ma non ci sono riuscito, adesso ci riprovo
<jester-> è sempre una pessima idea segare il vecchio winz
<jester-> compro la moto e rottamo la macchina poi se piove so cazzi
<cybernova> jester-, sei come papa francesco, parole semplice arrivano al cuore di tutti lol
<jester-> lol
<marcoo96> eh purtroppo non l'ho fatto a posta
<marcoo96> comunque mi daresti una mano? http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione qui dice di installare i pacchetti vistualbox-ose ecc
<marcoo96> ma da dove li installo?
<jester-> no ose
<marcoo96> vado sul sito e scarico la versione .deb
<marcoo96> vedi però a questo punto: (https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads) quale cavolo di versione scarico????????
<jester-> aspe
<jester-> c'è di meglio
<marcoo96> vabbene
<cybernova> marcoo96, hai rimasto la sindrome di windows, andare a scaricare i pacchetti da internet quando li hai disponibili sul software center in un click
<marcoo96> hahahaha purtroppo si
<jester-> marcoo96: https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/free#desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/6_0
<marcoo96> e dove clicco?
<jester-> marcoo96: poi dai i permessi di esecuzione e installi con ./sticass.run
<jester-> marcoo96: hai 32 o 64 bit
<marcoo96> credo il 64
<marcoo96> bit
<marcoo96> asp controllo
<jester-> secondo te dove clicchi
<marcoo96> apposto
<marcoo96> sta scaricando
<marcoo96> poi do semplicemtne il comando
<marcoo96> ./sticass.run
<marcoo96> ?
<jester-> marcoo96: quando chiede il serial dai enter senza mettere nulla
<jester-> marcoo96: ci sei o ci fai
<marcoo96> sono negato non incazzarti
<jester-> sticass secondo te sta per?
<marcoo96> hahaha
<marcoo96> non ne ho la piu pallida idea
<jester-> il nome del file che avrai scaricato
<marcoo96> ma il file che sta scaricando e .dumble
<jester-> ma prima devi dare: chmod +x sticass.bundle
<jester-> poi ./sticass.bundle
<jester-> forse con sudo
<jester-> marcoo96: durante installazione dai sempre enter
<marcoo96> sta installando
<marcoo96> scaricato
<marcoo96> adesso lo apro dal terminal ?
<cybernova> marcoo96, poi devi avere anche un'immagine di winz da installare
<jester-> o un cd
<jester-> marcoo96: lo apri da icona
<jester-> che è sta mania del terminale
<jester-> ma ce l'hai iso o cd win?
<marcoo96> anche se non originale?
<marcoo96> no non ho niente
<jester-> marcoo96: e niente installi allora
<marcoo96> ho un vecchio cd di windows 7 ma craccato
<jester-> sono affari tuoti
<jester-> tuoi
<jester-> crea new virtual machine e segui l'ambaradam
<marcoo96> perfetto
<marcoo96> ma quello che dico io, funziona anche con la versione non originale?
<jester-> poi una volta installato intalli i vm tools
<jester-> marcoo96: certo se non è bacata
<marcoo96> sto installando winz 7
<marcoo96> sta installando i tools
<jester-> marcoo96: come dire che  ha gia installato winz?
<marcoo96> si esatto
<jester-> ma va va
<marcoo96> http://imagebin.org/289298
<jester-> ellamadonna che pc hai
<marcoo96> mi ha chiesto di scegliere quale versione installare di windows 7(start, home premium ecc) sto installando ultimate
<marcoo96> e questa sta richeidendo più tempo
<Kiw0> ciao ho installato lubuntu 13.10 sul mio portatile
<Kiw0> ho 2 problemi: 1) non si spegne  2) non va la wifi
<jester-> Kiw0: wifi tipo?
<Kiw0> broadcom
<Kiw0> ah wep
<jester-> Kiw0: lspci | grep -i network
<cristian_c> Kiw0, da terminale si spegne?
<marcoo96> jester: quando finisco l'istallazione
<cristian_c> lol
<Kiw0> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<jester-> marcoo96: lo usi come un normale pc
<marcoo96> e voglio avviare la macchina visrtuale vado direttamente dall'applicazione giusto?,
<cristian_c> Kiw0, hai anche ethernet?
<Kiw0> si quella va
<jester-> Kiw0: devi essere connesso se vuoi abilitare la wifi
<cristian_c> Kiw0, quale ethernet è?
<Kiw0> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<jester-> ecco c'è cristian_c che è il babbo delle broadcom
<marcoo96> jester: come posso spostare dei file dalla macchina virtuale sulla mia Scrivania?
<marcoo96> inoltre adesso che ho completato la installazione posso togliere il cd o serve ogni volta che la uso?
<jester-> marcoo96: non serve piu il cd
<marcoo96> e come passo i file dalla macchina alla mia scrivania?
<jester-> devi abilitare la condivisione file nelle impostazioni della magana
<Kiw0> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6826696/ non capisco, le altre volte mi bastava installare questi 3 pacchetti mi sembra
<marcoo96> come si fa?
<jester-> devi installare il bcmwl
<Kiw0> si è installato
<marcoo96> e come lo installo? ahhaha non so fare niente come hai notato
<jester-> non è che hai installato anche altro
<Kiw0> i   bcmwl-kernel-source                                                    - Sorgenti del driver wireless Linux STA Broadcom 802.11
<jester-> marcoo96: installi cosa
<Kiw0> si jester- ho installato b43-firmware
<Kiw0> e altre cose che pensavo potessero servire
<marcoo96> tu mi hai detto di installare bcmwl
<jester-> Kiw0: toglilo che fa conflitto e installa linux-firmware-nonfree
<Kiw0> tolgo cosa?
<Kiw0> bcmwl?
<jester-> no il firmware installer
<marcoo96> jester non possiamo andare il chat privata non sto capendo niente
<Kiw0> ok jester- , poi devo riavviare?
<jester-> marcoo96: lo hai fatto partiere sto winz o no
<jester-> Kiw0: meglio
<Kiw0> ah
<Kiw0> e perché non si spegne?
<marcoo96> si si jester
<jester-> acpi del tuo pc poco compatibile
<jester-> marcoo96: quindi?
<marcoo96> ho gia installato google drive
<Kiw0> prima con 12.10 non mi dava problemi
<marcoo96> sto facendo gia la sincronizzaione dei file, adesso voglio capire: una volta che ho scaricato i miei file, come posso spostarli sulla Scrivania di linux
<jester-> Kiw0: per la brod è sempre servito o il driver o il firm
<marcoo96> ???
<jester-> marcoo96: devi abilitare la condivisione
<davide_> quit
<marcoo96> e come faccio?
<jester-> marcoo96: nelle impostazioni della virtuale
<Kiw0> ok riavvio vediamo
<marcoo96> dove vado?
<jester-> marcoo96: guardare nei menu in ato?
<jester-> alto*
<jester-> una volta che è nuda chiami aiuto?
<marcoo96> si sono adnato a scegli opzioni di condivisione
<jester-> ultimo tab a destra
<jester-> abiliti e setti cosa condividere, se non te lo fa fare reinstalla i tools
<marcoo96> ho creato un gruppo Home
<marcoo96> e adesso?
<jester-> ma che gruppo
<jester-> impostazioni macchina
<marcoo96> ahh
<marcoo96> quindi nel menù in altro
<marcoo96> ??
<folgore> vorrei sapere se skype funziona con ubuntu 13.10
<VodkaLemmon> si, funziona.
<folgore> dove prelevarlo e come installarlo
<cristian_c> !skype | folgore
<ubot-it> folgore: Guida all'installazione di skype: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Telefonia/Skype
<cristian_c> folgore, c'è la versione per linux
<VodkaLemmon> prelevalo dal sito di skype e scegli la versione per ubuntu
<cristian_c> VodkaLemmon, è anche presente nei repo di ubuntu
<VodkaLemmon> si, anche.
<cristian_c> lol
<VodkaLemmon> ;)
<folgore> sul sito skype non esiste la versione x ubuntu13.10
<cristian_c> folgore, leggi la guida wiki
<VodkaLemmon> rtfm
<krabador> folgore, sul sito skype, fanno scaricare una versione che va bene dalla 12.04 in su
<krabador> folgore, ma se abiliti i repository partner, puoi tranquillamente scaricarlo dal software center
<folgore> grazie
<GIAC_DO> salve
<GIAC_DO> buona serata
<VodkaLemmon> ciao GIAC_DO
<GIAC_DO> domanda ho una scheda madre Asrok N68-c
<GIAC_DO> ho installato su un dual boot ubuntu
<VodkaLemmon> eh...
<GIAC_DO> ma non và..mi sono scaricato le specifiche e dice che accetta solo sitemi windows
<VodkaLemmon> non va in che senso
<krabador> GIAC_DO, è stata possibile l'installazione?
<GIAC_DO> parte il boot
<VodkaLemmon> vedi lo schermo nero?
<cristian_c> GIAC_DO, hai provato in live?
<GIAC_DO> arriva alla schermata metto i parametri del utente
<WebbyIT> Qualcuno ha idea di come funzionino i temi su Ubuntu? Ci sono alcune app QML che non mi caricano delle icone
<WebbyIT> con errori tipo file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Icon.qml:85:5: QML Image: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/edit
<GIAC_DO> e entrato la 1 volta lo schemo non si vedeva era sfasato
<GIAC_DO> la seconda non partiva come sè non leggesse hd
<cristian_c> GIAC_DO, è una scheda video integrata, quindi...
<GIAC_DO> no cristian
<krabador> GIAC_DO,  l'nvidia integrata ?
<VodkaLemmon> GIAC_DO: prova a selezionare, al momento del login, nel riquadro nome e password, c'e' un tastino con il logo ubuntu. seleziona unity 2d
<WebbyIT> È un errore probabilmente riferito ad Ambiance, perché ho anche
<WebbyIT> file:///usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Themes/Ambiance/ToolbarButtonStyle.qml:33:9: QML QQuickImage: Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/add
<krabador> GIAC_DO, ok, la scheda madre, ma cpu e ram che monti?
<GIAC_DO> ...esattamente dove sarebbe questo tastino Volka?
<GIAC_DO> posso fare l'elenco?
<krabador> di cosa?
<GIAC_DO> del hardware montato sulla scheda
<krabador> solo cpu e ram
<GIAC_DO> non vorrei intasare il canale
<krabador> ti ci vuole una linea..
<GIAC_DO> Phenom 2 1 gb ram
<krabador> se non usi il video integrato, cosa usi?
<GIAC_DO> scusate..mi sono spiegato male..la scheda è quella integrata la Gforce 7025
<krabador> devi provare l'opzione nomodeset, in booot
<GIAC_DO> ...cioè reinstallarlo?
<krabador> GIAC_DO, appena accendi, nel dual boot, seleziona la linea di ubuntu, premi il tasto e
<GIAC_DO> si
<krabador> vai poi a scrivere nomodeset, a fianco a splash
<krabador> poi premi f10
<GIAC_DO> e dovrei risolvere
<GIAC_DO> vorrei sotituire windows con ubuntu
<GIAC_DO> almeno sul desktop
<krabador> GIAC_DO, va a vedere se con quell'opzione risolvi, perchè se è cosi', una volta caricato il sistema , devi modificare un file
<GIAC_DO> quello di caricamento..del boot?
<krabador> GIAC_DO, si, perchè quello che ti ho detto, fatto durante il caricamento, va solo per quella sessione
<krabador> non è una modifica
<GIAC_DO> capito..è complicata come cosa..dovrò farla presumo da root
<krabador> GIAC_DO, no, devi farla come ti ho detto di farla
<krabador> GIAC_DO, se funziona, si va a modificare il file
<GIAC_DO> ok
<GIAC_DO> grazie ci provo
<rivie2x> Buonasera a tutti ho un problema nell'installazione su ubuntu 13.10 dei driver per la scheda nvidia 8600m gt montata sul mio acer aspire 5920g; i driver nevau installati di base non funzionano bene perchè la risoluzione è limitata a 1024 e la grafica è tutta molto rallentata;se vado in impostazioni di sistema ->software e aggiornamenti -> driver aggiuntivi qualunque driver selezioni, al riavvio non permette più la corretta vis
<Matteo_> Ciao a tutti avrei bisogno di supporto per la tastiera del mio pc
<Matteo_> Ho instalalto kubuntu 13.10 su di un portatile, ma io di solito per comodità uso una tastiera con mouse asus w3000 e lo schermo sempre dell'asus a portatile chiuso, bene ora va tutto meno che la tastiera wireless, come posso fare?
<Matteo_> Ho instalalto kubuntu 13.10 su di un portatile, ma io di solito per comodità uso una tastiera con mouse asus w3000 e lo schermo sempre dell'asus a portatile chiuso, bene ora va tutto meno che la tastiera wireless, come posso fare?
<cristian_c> rivie2x, usi unity?
<rivie2x> cristian_c, non so cosa sia perdonami
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !unity | rivie2x
<ubot-it> rivie2x: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<rivie2x> io non l'ho installata, ho solo usato la iso di ubuntu per installarlo sul notebook al momento
<rivie2x> immagino sia inclusa nell'installazione
<cristian_c> rivie2x, quindi stai usando già unity?
<ste95> Ciao, ho acquistato un nuovo computer asus x551ca - sx024d e tentato di installargli ubuntu.. tutto ok se non fosse che non riesco a connetterlo a nessuna rete wifi.. qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> ste95, in live funza il wifi?
<ste95> no nemmeno..
<rivie2x> Credo di si, io la pagina iniziale di ubuntu la vedo, deduco di stare utilizzando già unity...
<cristian_c> ste95, di quale marca e modello è il wifi?
<cristian_c> rivie2x, pagina iniziale? O.o
<rivie2x> unity non è l'interfaccia grafica predefinita di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Riccardone, capito
<cristian_c> ops
<ste95> netgear n300
<rivie2x> Si è installata
<rivie2x> Il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop risulta già installato
<cristian_c> rivie2x, ok
<cristian_c> rivie2x, che pc è?
<rivie2x> acer aspire 5920g
<cristian_c> ste95, quello è un router -,-
<cristian_c> rivie2x, ma è un pc molto vecchio?
<cristian_c> *,
<cristian_c> rivie2x, perché ci hai messo unity?
<rivie2x> avrà 8 anni circa, non ce l'ho messa era già installata
<rivie2x> è un notebook
<cristian_c> rivie2x, appunto, mi sembra assurdo. Unity è un mattone su un pc così vecchio
<rivie2x> io ho installato 13.10 da usb altro non ho fatto, evidentemente è inclusa
<rivie2x> quindi rimuovo?
<cristian_c> rivie2x, eh, ma hai scaricato la versione con unity, non si è installata da sola
<cristian_c> rivie2x, e poi potevi provare in live prima di installare, no?
<rivie2x> non c'era nessuna scelta tra versioni...ho scaricato la 13.10 e quella era
<cristian_c> rivie2x, non è vero
<cristian_c> rivie2x, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<ste95> non so allora
<ste95> :(
<cristian_c> ste95, controlla
<rivie2x> mmm grazie
<ste95> dove lo trovo? (non sono particolarmente esperta...)
<cristian_c> ste95, apri un terminale
<ste95> ok
<lilluz82> ciao a tutti ho un problema.... ho comprato un portatile uguale al mio vecchio portatile e gli ho messo il mio vecchio hd con ubuntu 11.10... funziona tutto a meraviglia tranne una cosa: nella home è spuntata da non so dove una cartella ecrypts
<lilluz82> anzi due cartelle, una ecrypts e làaltra private... credo siano piene zeppe di roba mia perche hanno un sacco di roba dentro... ma non ci riesco ad accedere come mai?
<lilluz82> per l esattezza ECRYPTFS e private... come faccio a vedere di cosa si tratta se è tutto criptato? come lo posso decriptare_
<lilluz82> non l'ho criptato io , giuro!
<cristian_c> lilluz82, la 11.10 non è più supportata
<lilluz82> lo so, era installata nel mio vecchio hd
<lilluz82> l aggiorno sta sera- n otteù
<lilluz82> come mai mettendo l hd in un altro portatile mi sono spuntate le cartelle criptate?
<cristian_c> lilluz82, comunque, la cartelle non si criptano da sole
<cristian_c> :P
<lilluz82> giuro che non ho fatto nulla....  lo uso solo io il pc
<cristian_c> lilluz82, controlla la data di creazione
<lilluz82> ho semplicemente messo l'hd nel computer uguale al mio vecchio portatile
<cristian_c> ma è stato pagato 70 euri?
<cristian_c> *80
<lilluz82> si :)
<cristian_c> :P
<lilluz82> 80!
<lilluz82> ,)
<lilluz82> ha la tastiera italiana, eio sono abituato all'americana quindi sballo le emoticon
<lilluz82> scusate
<lilluz82> :)
<lilluz82> cmq ti dicevo avevo un dell inspiron 6400 che si è spaccato taaaanto tempo fa, ne ho comprato uno di seconda mano a pochissimo, ho tolto il suo hd e ho messo il mio, tutto funziona tranne ste cartelle criptate che hanno piu' di 50 gb di file
<cristian_c> lilluz82, a parte la scelta dubbia di quel portatile, ripeto che le cartelle non si criptano da sole
<lilluz82> e quindi cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> lilluz82, controlla la data di creazione
<lilluz82> di cosa?
<lilluz82> ah ok delle cartelle criptate! sono un po rimbambito
<ste95> una volta sul terminale?
<cristian_c> ste95, digita: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> ste95, copia il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | ste95
<ubot-it> ste95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lilluz82> ok ci sono, private risulta creata oggi, ecryptfs il 10 sett 2011
<ste95> problema: il pc dal quale sto scrivendo è windows, quello ubuntu non riuscendo a connetterlo non riesco a entrare sul sito
<cristian_c> ste95, intanto, digita il comando
<ste95> fatto
<cristian_c> ste95, non hai la connessione ethernet?
<ste95> eh no
<cristian_c> ste95, il pc non ha porta ethernet?
<cristian_c> lilluz82, la data ti ricorda qualcosa?
<lilluz82> credo sia il triste giorno in cui si spacco' il portatile...
<ste95> magicamente facendo il comando che hai detto e avviandolo da super user si è connesso quando prima non andava nulla :D
<cristian_c> ste95, superuser?
<lilluz82> come faccio a decriptare ste cartelle? non riesco neanche a capire cosa ci sia dentro, so solo che occupano 59 giga e tutto inizia con ecryptfs etc etc
<cristian_c> lilluz82, dove si trovano queste cartelle?
<lilluz82> nella home
<ste95> si ho fatto quello e mi è venuto fuori che dovrei avviare quel programma da super-user, mai successo prima, ma dopo quello mi si è connesso :)
<cristian_c> lilluz82, ls -l ~/
<cristian_c> ste95, non c'entra niente
<ste95> allora non so che cosa sia successo.. però ora funge.. si sarà risvegliato dal suo sonno
<lilluz82> ah, e nella home sono collegamenti a cartelle (ecryptfs e private)
<lilluz82> fatto ls -l ~/
<lilluz82> che faccio adesso?
<cristian_c> lilluz82, posta su pastebin
<ste95> grazie mille in ogni caso, buona prosecuzione :)
<chiara> salve a volte mi si disattivano alcuni comandi della tastiera allora devo cliccare in alto a dx tastiera italiana qualcuno mi sa aiutare?
<enzotib> lilluz82, hai la home criptata?
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827937/
<lilluz82> credo di si...
<lilluz82> ma penso solo parzialmente
<enzotib> lilluz82, non esiste parzialmente
<cristian_c> chiara, spiegati meglio
<enzotib> lilluz82, e da quando sono cominciati i problemi, da subito?
<lilluz82> allora si , sara' criptata
<lilluz82>  avevo un dell inspiron 6400 che si è spaccato taaaanto tempo fa, ne ho comprato uno di seconda mano a pochissimo, ho tolto il suo hd e ho messo il mio, tutto funziona tranne ste cartelle criptate che hanno piu' di 50 gb di file
<chiara> cristian ecco a volte devo inserire ? e mi appare - ... poi devo inserire la @ e mi appare altro allora per tornare alla normalità io vado nella barra in alto a dx e seleziono tastiera italiana allora è tutto ok
<lilluz82> da oggi, che ho fatto sto trapianto di hd
<enzotib> lilluz82, ti ricordi la vecchia password?
<lilluz82> certo!
<enzotib> lilluz82, ok, ora ti dico come fare
<lilluz82> e' la stessa del mio account ,)
<lilluz82>  grazie mille!
<lilluz82> ;)
<enzotib> lilluz82, dov'è montato il disco?
<lilluz82> boh
<lilluz82> su un portatile,....ù
<enzotib> lilluz82, ok, scrivi mount nel terminale e metti l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> chiara, ah, hai la tastiera sballata
<cristian_c> lilluz82, devi operare sul supporto lingue, credo
<cristian_c> ops
<chiara> cristian _c esatto allora per rimediare devo sempre cliccare tastiera italiana
<cristian_c> chiara, devi operare sul supporto lingue, credo
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6827972/
<chiara> grazie cristian ci provo
<enzotib> lilluz82, ma i file si vedono già in chiaro, qual è il problema?
<lilluz82> no, non si vede proprio nulla invece....
<enzotib> lilluz82, il tuo paste di ls -l ~/  non ti piace?
<lilluz82> i nomi dei file e delle cartelle sono tutte con ecryptfs e cifre e lettere
<lilluz82> e sono 59 gb
<lilluz82> e non si aprono
<enzotib> lilluz82, fammeli vedere, che dai tuoi paste non li vedo
<lilluz82> ti pasto una immagine?
<enzotib> lilluz82, ok
<enzotib> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lilluz82> enzotib, http://imagebin.org/289352
<cristian_c> chiara, usi unity?
<enzotib> lilluz82, ma è normale, i dati sono effettivamente in .Private, poi c'è una vista non criptata, ma sono solo due modi di vederli, non sono due copie
<lilluz82> e come li vedo?
<enzotib> lilluz82, se vuoi facciamo ulteriori controlli per vedere le dimensioni
<lilluz82> ok
<enzotib> lilluz82, già livedi, sono quelli nella home
<lilluz82> e perchè sono criptati???ù
<enzotib> lilluz82, perché tu avevi scelto di avere la home criptata quando hai installato ubuntu sul vecchio disco
<lilluz82> e i file dove sono? come faccio ad accedervi?
<enzotib> lilluz82, nella HOME, nella HOME, NELLA HOOOOOOOMEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!
<lilluz82> mmmm.. aspetta, ti faccio uno screenshot dell'analizzatore dischi, della home in chiaro e della parte che mi pare criptata
<lilluz82> aspe
<enzotib> ok
<lilluz82> cartella lillo 19 e passa giga http://imagebin.org/289353
<lilluz82> cartella ecrytfs 59 e passa giga http://imagebin.org/289354 dentro ce una cartella lillo, ma cio che contiene e' irraggiungibile
<enzotib> lilluz82, ok, così non riesco a capire, facciamo qualche controllo da terminale a modo mio?
<lilluz82> si ok
<enzotib> lilluz82, apri un terminale e scrivi: shopt -s dotglob
<enzotib> lilluz82, non deve rispondere niente
<lilluz82> fatto
<enzotib> lilluz82, poi: sudo du -sh /home/* | sort -hr | head
<Romina> Ciao a tutti :)
<enzotib> !ciao | Romina
<ubot-it> Romina: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Romina> sono proprio all'inizio... qualcuno mi sà dire come mai nella dash non trovo tutti i prog installati??? e dove li cerco??
<Romina> neanche applicare i filtri..
<enzotib> Romina, dovrebbero esserci
<cristian_c> Romina, 13.10?
<Romina> si si
<cristian_c> Romina, controlla quali lens sono installati
<Romina> controllato... e cercato anche nelle wiki ma non trovo niente che mi aiuti... preinstallato il software per il collegamento al drive di google ma non riesco a trovare il modo di aprirlo
<enzotib> Romina, come l'hai installato?
<lilluz82> sta lavorando ,)
<enzotib> lilluz82, ancora?
<cristian_c> Romina, e quali lens risultano installati?
<Romina> era preinstallato
<lilluz82> ha smesso adesso
<lilluz82> du: impossibile accedere a "/home/lillo/.gvfs": Permesso negato
<Romina> lens??? che so sti lens? scusa
<cristian_c> lol
<enzotib> Romina, ma che ubuntu è?
<Romina> 13.10
<enzotib> lilluz82, quello non è un problema, cos'altro è uscito?
<cristian_c> Romina, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity/Glossario#Lens
<lilluz82> nientaltro
<Romina> grazie fantastici
<Romina> :)
<enzotib> lilluz82, ma com'è possibile?
<lilluz82> si, se vuoi riprovo
<lilluz82> è scritto giusto sudo du -sh /home/* | sort -hr | head
<enzotib> lilluz82, echo /home/*
<Romina> ok visto cosa sono i lens. faccio la ricerca con app
<enzotib> Romina, ma che ubuntu è?
<cristian_c> Romina, quali lens sono installati?
<lilluz82> aspe ha dato altri frutti il comando di prima
<Romina> ma non trovo niente oltretutto ero riuscita a seguire tutta la procedura per installare openoffice ma non sono riuscita mai a trovarlo..
<Romina> cmq ubunti 13.10
<lilluz82> te li pasto un attimo
<Romina> scusa ubuntu 13.10
<enzotib> Romina, su ubuntu non c'è gdrive preinstallato
<cristian_c> Romina, ma non è meglio libreoffice che è presente nei repository di ubuntu (mentre openoffice non lo è)
<cristian_c> ?
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828105/
<Romina> si chiama scope google drive per unity
<Romina> ah si? cmq disinstallato e tenuto libre office
<lilluz82> lillo@lillo-laptop:~$ echo /home/*
<lilluz82> /home/.ecryptfs /home/lillo /home/lillux
<enzotib> lilluz82, poi: sudo du -sh /home/.ecryptfs/* | sort -hr | head
<lilluz82> lillo@lillo-laptop:~$ sudo du -sh /home/.ecryptfs/* | sort -hr | head
<lilluz82> 55G	/home/.ecryptfs/lillo
<enzotib> lilluz82, solo questa riga?
<lilluz82> si
<enzotib> lilluz82, sudo du -sh /home/.ecryptfs/lillo/* | sort -hr | head
<lilluz82> lillo@lillo-laptop:~$ sudo du -sh /home/.ecryptfs/lillo/* | sort -hr | head
<lilluz82> 55G	/home/.ecryptfs/lillo/.Private
<lilluz82> 16K	/home/.ecryptfs/lillo/.ecryptfs
<enzotib> lilluz82, df -h
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828148/
<enzotib> lilluz82, sudo du -shx /!(proc|sys|dev|home) | sort -hr | head
<lilluz82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828174/
<enzotib> lilluz82, a me sembra tutto a posto, come vedi in questo paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828105/ le dimensioni di lillo e di .ecryptfs sono esattamente uguali, a testimonianza del fatto che sono due modi di vedere la stessa cosa
<lilluz82> pero' ho cercato file zip rar avi etc etc e me ne escono pochi, non da arrivare a 59 gb!
<enzotib> lilluz82, lì c'è scritto che la directory /home/lillo è di 55G, è un dato di fatto
<enzotib> poi c'è una lillux che non so cos'è, ma è un'altra cosa
<lilluz82> e come si spiega allora?
<enzotib> cosa?
<lilluz82> che nel vecchio laptop non era criptato e in questo me lo vede criptato? io giuro che non ho criptato niente, lo uso solo io il portatile....
<enzotib> lilluz82, era critato anche lì, solo che non lo sapevi e non te n'eri mai accorto
<lilluz82> boh
<enzotib> lilluz82, non è che le cose si criptano così da sole, all'improvviso
<lilluz82> comunque, su sto hd e' installato ubuntu 11:10, che faccio? si puo aggiornare direttamente alla 13 10?
<enzotib> lilluz82, no
<lilluz82> quindi mi aspetta una lunga notte? :(
<tiriccu> ciao a tutti
<tiriccu> ce un modo per impostare un partizione come home
<enzotib> tiriccu, certo
<tiriccu> ti spiego
<tiriccu> una settimana fa installu ubuntu 12.10
<akis24> sera
<tiriccu> partiziono un hardi disk da 1tb cosi 200 gb per file system ubuntu e 800  gb per la home
<tiriccu> oggi installo 13.10 durante l installazione avendo paura di perdere i dati della home ho usato i 200gb per il nuovo file system  pensando che in automatico lui trovasse la vecchia home ( quella da 800 gb )
<tiriccu> ma non e stato cosi
<enzotib> tiriccu, dovevi dirglielo in fasi di installazione
<enzotib> fase*
<tiriccu> in realta la vecchia home e diventato un terzo hard disk
<enzotib> tiriccu, sei su quel pc adesso?
<tiriccu> si
<enzotib> tiriccu, fa vedere l'output di mount
<enzotib> !pastebin | tiriccu
<ubot-it> tiriccu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tiriccu> scusa enzotib   l output di mount ?
<enzotib> tiriccu, apri un terminale, scrivi mount e premi invio
<tiriccu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828269/
<tiriccu> enzo ho finito l istallazione ora
<tiriccu> se rifaccio tutto e specifico che la home e quella da 800 gb
<tiriccu> all installazione
<enzotib> tiriccu, non c'è bisogno, si può sistemare "al volo"
<tiriccu> ok grazie
<tiriccu> enzo dimmi come potrei risolvere
<enzotib> tiriccu, hai qualcosa da salvare dall'attuale home, prima di buttarla via e sostituirla con la vecchia?
<tiriccu> si  i sono 400 mb da salvare
<tiriccu> 400 gb da salvare
<enzotib> tiriccu, hai finito l'installazione ora e già hai prodotto 400GB di roba???
<enzotib> tiriccu, dico la nuova, non la vecchia, non dovrebbe esserci quasi niente
<tiriccu> hai ragione nella nuova non c e nulla
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> tiriccu, sudo blkid
<tiriccu> devo digitare altro
<enzotib> tiriccu, dami l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> dammi*
<tiriccu> ok
<tiriccu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828305/
<enzotib> tiriccu, apriamo un file come amministratore, attento a non fare danni: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<tiriccu> il programma gksu non e installato
<enzotib> tiriccu, hai mica kubuntu?
<tiriccu> no ubuntu 13.10
<enzotib> tiriccu, prova con sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<tiriccu> ok ha aperto il file
<enzotib> tiriccu, copia il contenuto su pastebin
<tiriccu> ok
<tiriccu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828333/
<enzotib> tiriccu, aggiungi una riga così: UUID=4f8a5745-f829-448e-94ad-d16248b0e2a8  /home  ext3  errors=remount-ro
<tiriccu> alla fine del file ?
<enzotib> tiriccu, sì
<tiriccu> aggiunta e salvato
<enzotib> tiriccu, ok, facciamo una prova: sudo mount /home
<tiriccu> ok nessun messagio
<enzotib> tiriccu, prova a vedere cosa c'è ora nella home, col file manager
<matti-007> ma così non avrà due home?
<tiriccu> impossibile mostrare il contenuto di questa posizione
<tiriccu> cmq non ce niente
<enzotib> tiriccu, ls -l /home
<enzotib> matti-007, no
<matti-007> allora dovrebbe riavviare
<tiriccu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828382/
<enzotib> matti-007, nel senso: se monti una partizione su una directory non vuota, quello che c'è sotto non è accessibile
<enzotib> tiriccu, ls -l /home/ziobardi
<PUDStef> buonasera
<matti-007> ciao
<PUDStef> avrei una domanda,
<PUDStef> quando creo una chiavetta "bottabile" (e so che funziona) non riesco a fare il boot su un altro pc
<PUDStef> parte un blink infinito e non accade nulla
<matti-007> con windows 8?
<PUDStef> no. E' un vecchio pc desktop
<tiriccu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828397/
<enzotib> tiriccu, riconosci i tuoi vecchi files?
<matti-007> puoi dirci le caratteristiche hardware?
<tiriccu> si certo
<PUDStef> ha un amd sempron 3000+, con 1,5 Gb di RAM
<enzotib> tiriccu, riavvia allora, dovrebbe essere tutto a posto, se proprio ci fossero problemi avvia con una live
<tiriccu> ok a dopo grazie  a tutti
<enzotib> ciao
<PUDStef> matti-007 hai bisogno di qualche altra specifica? se si quale
<matti-007> pudstef con cosa hai creato l'usb
<PUDStef> comando dd da mac
<matti-007> ?
<PUDStef> la chiavetta su altri pc funziona
<matti-007> hai provato con qualche altra distro su quel pc?
<PUDStef> ovviamente ho scaricato la versione i396 per
<PUDStef> si, ho provato debian, e altro, e funziona
<PUDStef> ma quell'immagine non ne vuole sapere di andare
<matti-007>  quando avvi vedi un trattino che lampeggia?
<PUDStef> si
<matti-007> cosa c'è installato su quel pc?
<PUDStef> ora c'è una distro debian
<PUDStef> però posso fare una formattazione con i tool di formattazione
<matti-007> dimmi il modello pc
<matti-007> *del
<PUDStef> è un pc assemblato
<PUDStef> ora ti scrivo tutte le specifiche
<matti-007> con che versione hai provato ad installare
<matti-007> ?
<PUDStef> sto cercando di installare openmediavault
<PUDStef> case middle tower atx con alimentatore da 450w, scheda madre asus k8u-x con sezioni pan + audio integrate, cpu and sempron 3000 pocket 754 + ventola, ram 1,5 gb
<PUDStef> oltre a questo ci sono due hard disk da 80gb in sata 2, e una scheda video radeon di cui non ricordo le specifiche
<akis24> !chat ! matti-007:  PUDStef
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<matti-007> hai provato così http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<matti-007> ?
<matti-007> cmq questo è il canale di supporto ubuntu?
<akis24> si certo matti-007
<matti-007> non era una domanda
<matti-007> era un affermazione
<akis24> allora togli il punto interrogativo ..
<PUDStef> pensavo fosse un problema generico che andasse oltre a ubuntu. ma se è scorretto scusatemi e cercherò una qualche soluzione
<matti-007> dovresti chiedere in #ubuntu-it-chat
<PUDStef> grazie mille. Chiedo lì
<cristian_c> !buntu | PUDStef
<ubot-it> PUDStef: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<akis24> matti-007:  e l'invito a usare la chat è dovuto semplicemente al motivo che non leggo richieste di supporto a ubuntu  tutto li
<matti-007> lo so
<PUDStef> certamente, infatti non è una derivata ubuntu.
<jester-> !chat | PUDStef
<ubot-it> PUDStef: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marcoo> salve.. mi date una mano? ho installato vmware player e ho installato winz 7, vorrei sapere: come posso spostare una cartella contenente file dalla macchina virtuale sulla mia scrivania
<marcoo> ??
<marcoo> ????????????
<francesco_> buonasera, qui si possono porre domande?
<Mascibo> salve a tutti... avrei bisogno di un aiutino...
<jester-> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mascibo> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad avviare ubuntu software center?
<jester-> Mascibo: nei menu
<Mascibo> dove trovo il menu?
<jester-> Mascibo: hai la barra sulla sinistra?
<jester-> di solito è li dentro
<Mascibo> si, ma al clck si apre la finestra e scompare subito dopo come se fosse chiusa ad icona
<jester-> Mascibo: clicca il logo in coma alla barra e nella ricerca digita center
<jester-> in cima*
<Mascibo> nulla di fatto..
<Mascibo> appare la schermata ma non carica nulla
<jester-> è bacato apri un terminale
<Mascibo> cosa scrivo sul terminale?
<jester-> sudo apt-get update
<jester-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mascibo> mi appare:Impossibile leggere l'elenco dei sorgenti
<jester-> Mascibo: installazione fresca?
<Mascibo> si ieri
<jester-> Mascibo: ieri andava?
<Mascibo> si
<jester-> cosa hai combinato
<Mascibo> ho provato da installare skype e si è bloccato tutto...
<jester-> Mascibo: come
<Mascibo> dal sito
<jester-> toglilo
<jester-> sudo dpkg --purge skype
<Mascibo> come faccio?
<Mascibo> il terminale mi dice che non è installato
<Mascibo> in effetti si è bloccato poco prima
<jester-> Mascibo: sei dal pc ciucco?
<Mascibo> certo
<jester-> sudo apt-get update e metti la risposta nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste | Mascibo
<ubot-it> Mascibo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mascibo> da quando ho questo problema è apparso un divieto in alto a destra con scrittoche package ttf-mscorefonts deve essere reinstallato..
<jester-> Mascibo: ok ma fai quello che ti ho chiesto
<Mascibo> ok un secondo..
<Mascibo> fatto
<Mascibo> jester hai capito qualcosa?
<jester-> Mascibo: se non mi incolli il link come vedo?
<Mascibo> E: Tipo "sudo" non riconosciuto alla riga 2 nel file /etc/apt/sources.list E:: comando non trovato
<jester-> Mascibo: sudo apt-get update e devi incollare nel pastebin
<jester-> o non capisco
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mascibo> Jester:credo di avercerla fatta... riesci a vedere?
<jester-> Mascibo: se incolli qui il link si
<jester-> http.//sticass
<jester-> Mascibo: l'url
<Mascibo> Jester: che scrivo su "poster"?
<jester-> un nuck
<jester-> nick
<Mascibo> allora ho fatto nel modo corretto, ho incollato e cliccato su paste..
<Mascibo> mi chiede una registrazione
<jester-> adesso copia e incolla qui l'indirizzo alla pagia
<jester-> nonciede
<jester-> incolli metti un nick e clicchi pastre
<Mascibo> Paste from mascibo at Mon, 27 Jan 2014 22:55:38 +0000, questo è ciò che appare...
<jester-> eh
<jester-> sei capace di incollare qui il link o no
<jester-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828952/
<Visir> Salve a tutti ho bisogno di un consiglio
<jester-> dica
<jester-> Mascibo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828952/
<Mascibo> ho incollato su content
<Visir> Ho un NetBook Samsung con Windows 7 . Un HDR 250 gb ripartito in due da circa 125.
<jester-> Mascibo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Visir> Un Hdd volevo dire
<jester-> Mascibo: incolli su content, metti un nick e pigi paste
<jester-> poi incolli qui il link alla pagina
<Mascibo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828959/
<Visir> Qualche giorno fa ho spostato 20 giga di dati da una parte all'altra e ho fatto un defrag
<Mascibo> jester: abbi pietà di me!!
<Visir> Quindi sono usciti fuori settori danneggiati
<jester-> Mascibo: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  e fai la stessa cosa
<jester-> Visir: un defrag in ext4?
<Visir> Dopo vari passaggi ora mi ritrovo che non riesco più a far avviare il computer
<Mascibo> Jester: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6828974/
<LoZioNe> salve a tutti :)
<Visir> Ho il timore di non poter recuperare i dati
<Visir> Volevo far partire il computer con ubuntu live
<jester-> Visir: ub defrag su ext4?
<Visir> Ho seguito una guida ma senza successo
<jester-> Visir: se non rispondi
<Visir> defrag su ext4???
<jester-> il filesystem linux
<Visir> Scusi ma non sono ferrato
<Visir> Non conosco una virgola
<jester-> Visir: intendi che hai fatto un defrag in winzoz?
<Visir> Perdono
<Visir> Si
<jester-> Visir: usa una live
<Visir> Adesso non va proprio avanti
<Visir> Pagina blu e riavvio
<jester-> non va avanti cosa
<Visir> Il computer non si avvia proprio più
<Visir> Il boot
<jester-> Mascibo: ripristina il sistema che ti sei segato tutto
<jester-> !ripristino | Mascibo
<ubot-it> Mascibo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<jester-> Visir: eh ma avviand owinz o la live
<Visir> E come si fa.
<Mascibo> ok grazie buona serata--
<Visir> Io ho scaricato ubuntu
<Visir> Ho preparato una pennetta su un altro computer
<jester-> Visir: va bè che è tardi, ma se ti chiedo quanto costa un chilo di pane e tu rispondi che se stato dal gommista
<Visir> Cioè?
<Visir> ripeto: ho un computer che all'avvio si ferma e riparte all'infinito. Non ho dischi di ripristino. Vorrei solo far partire ubuntu in modalità lite, da una penna, in modo da tentare di far leggere una delle due partizioni che al momento è scomparsa insieme a tutti i miei doc
<jester-> Visir: non hai il cdrom?
<Visir> No
<jester-> Visir: con cosa hai fatto la penna
<Visir> Unetbootin-Windows-585
<jester-> !usbwin |  Visir usa questo e prima controlla md5sum della iso
<ubot-it> Visir usa questo e prima controlla md5sum della iso: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> !md5sum | Visir
<ubot-it> Visir: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<Visir> Ok ora provo, grazie tante
<LoZioNe> jester: su Kali linux sono indinspensabili i driver propietari per la GeForce o posso anche tenermi i Noveau?
<jester-> LoZioNe: non conosco kali, dipende dalle tue esigenze
<LoZioNe> jester:a me sembra andare tutto bene,poi credo che non mi serva per giocarci
<jester-> allora tieni l'open
<Visir> sto ricevendo ubuntu13.10desktop..... Tra circa sei ore è pronto. Una lumaca.
<jester-> vai a nanna
<LoZioNe> jester:thank's
<Visir> Infatti, buonanotte e grazie
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-28
<Mark___> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 , non mi riconosce la scheda video , schermo nero , come risolvo? :(
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<lillo> ciao a tutti ho un problema..... ho aggiornato ubuntu da 11 10 a 12 04, ma dopo il riavvio non funziona, mi da scritte bianche su sfondo nero, allora faccio ctrl alt f2 e da terminale mi dice che sono effettivamente su ubuntu 12:04.... ora che posso fare?
<lillo> ho fatto ping www.google.com e mi dice che non e' connesso :(
<akis24> lillo:  prova a rifare la connessione da network-manager e vedi se si connette
<lillo> il problema e' che non tocco ubuntu da anni e non mi ricordo piu niente.... non si avvia il desktop, e sembra non essere connesso, come posso fare?  come faccio la connessione da network manager?
<akis24> lillo:  hai provato a partire dalla recovery ?
<trentino> ciao a tutti: avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<trentino> cerco di fare il download dal sito e questo non parte: che faccio?
<akis24> trentino:  download di cosa ?
<trentino> ubuntu 13.10
<akis24> !download
<ubot-it> download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<trentino> provo e vi faccio sapere
<lillo> cioe la modalita' ripristino? cos e la recovery?
<trentino> ho provato da http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download ma nn succede niente
<akis24> lillo:  si la modalita' ripristino
<lillo> si, ho provato ma non so dove andare a parare....
<akis24> trentino:  funziona perfettamente ho provato io adesso
<trentino> devo avere qualcosa che lo blocca, ma cosa?
<trentino> ho tolto momentaneamente l'antivirus ma anche così nn sucede niente
<akis24> trentino: sei su win ?
<trentino> si
<akis24> trentino:  prova a escludere firewall momentaneamente
<trentino> riprovo ma già l'ho fatto
<trentino> asp
<trentino> niente da fare: vien fuori la pagina "grazie per avere scaricato" ma nn scarica nulla
<trentino> preciso che scarico il 32 bit
<lillo> mi dice etho link not ready
<lillo> eth0
<akis24> trentino: per caso si era interrotto download prima ?
<akis24> trentino: prova a vedere nella cartella dove scarichi i file se trovi parte della iso che hai provato a scaricare
<trentino> no, ho solo scaricato prima il  ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386 ma alla verifica del md5sum.txt è sbagliato
<trentino> ok vedo
<lillo> sto scaricando la iso di ubuntu 12:04 per poi creare una live usb.... puo' fare al caso mio per sistemare le cose? sul laptop risulta installata la 12 04 ma non si avvia il desktop
<akis24> lillo: si e forse sarebbe ideale reinstallare da zero tutto quanto
<lillo> e perdo tutti i programmi .... e ho paura anche per i files
<trentino> nulla neanche nella cartella download
<akis24> lillo:  potresti prima comunque fare backup dalla live
<akis24> trentino: che browser usi ?
<lillo> su dvd dici?
<trentino> explorer 9
<akis24> lillo:  anche su una partizione del disco volendo
<akis24> trentino:  prova a mettere firefox su win e vedi se parte il download cosi ci togliamo il dubbio i link funzionano ..
<trentino> scusa la domanda scema: può coesistere firefox con explorer?
<akis24> certamente  trentino
<trentino> ok provo
<eugenio> buongiorno, ieri pomeriggio mi ha crashato ubuntu ben 2 volte, ma non ho ancora capito il motivo
<eugenio> qualcuno mi indica la via?
<glpiana> eugenio, facendo cosa?
<akis24> eugenio: in seguito a cosa ? che errore ? ora si avvia o no ? hai installato programmi che non sono sui repo ufficiali ?
<akis24> ops scusa glpiana
<glpiana> :)
<eugenio> glpiana, akis24 , niente di che, usavo chrome...
<eugenio> si muoveva il puntatore del mouse
<eugenio> ma niente altro
<eugenio> ho riavviato con le 'buone maniere'....con il bottone
<glpiana> eugenio, potresti provare a usare il pc senza chrome per un po' e vedere se il problema si ripresenta?
<eugenio> tutto è ripartito
<eugenio> glpiana, credo di si...
<eugenio> ma dai vari log non riuscirei a vedere nulla? trovare indizzi?
<trentino> @ubot-it grazie: con firefox sto scaricando tranquillamente. Ma come può succedere????
<lillo> scusate avrei un altro quesito... posso fare una liveusb su una usb con altri dati dentro? ne ho una di 4gb a portata di mano ma ho roba dentro....
<akis24> trentino: sono le impostazioni di explorer ...
<trentino> ok: grazie ancora e buona giornata!!!
<akis24> lillo: i dati devi salvarli prima se no li perdi
<akis24> di nulla
<lillo> ok
<lillo> thanks
<akis24> prego
<glpiana> eugenio, in /var/log trovi tutti i log. se vuoi puoi provare a dargli un'occhiata, ma non necessariamente è stato registrato l'evento
<eugenio> glpiana, si savevo dei log
<eugenio> ci stavo già guardando....ma a parte dmesg, che molto lungo,  e poco comprensibile sugli altri non vedo nulla...
<eugenio> ...intendo nulla di anormale
<eugenio> glpiana, ma chorme può aver registrato il crash nel suo log?
<glpiana> eugenio, non ne ho idea
<eugenio> glpiana, se ti mando un pezzo del kernel.log ?
<eugenio> si vede dove ho riavviato
<eugenio> glpiana, provo con firefox...ma disistallo chrome?
<eugenio_> glpiana, è risuccesso proprio ora
<glpiana> eugenio_, usando solo firefox e senza usare chrome?
<james> buon giorno
<Guest11101> scusate forse ho usato un nik già in uso
<Guest11101> ho un problema
<Guest11101> ho una Asrok N68c-s
<Guest11101> con una scheda video integrata Nvidia Geforce 7025
<Guest11101> dopo l'installazione dei drive per vedere i video intallati su hd il video si vede male
<Guest11101> qualcuno sà come posso correggere questo problema?..stò usando il mio portatile per dgt
<eugenio_> glpiana, no stavo giusto chiudendo i vari tab di chrome e si è ripiantato
<eugenio_> adesso ho riavviato e sto usando firefox....vediamo che succede....mi chiedevo se esite un log di chrome...
<eugenio_> glpiana, per vedere se ha registrato qualcosa oppure l'ultima azione
<Guest11101> il bello e che fino al root vedo tutto
<Guest11101> scusate fino al login
<eugenio_> glpiana, giusto per la cronaca non è chrome puro, è chromium....ma credo sia la stessa cosa
<Guest11101> qualcuno sà come posso intallare lo scanner  Canon L110?
<glpiana> eugenio_, non è la stessa cosa in effetti. ma fai sta prova senza usare chromium e poi vediamo
<eugenio_> quanto faccio durare il test? diciamo un giorno da ora....
<glpiana> eugenio_, ogni quanto si blocca?
<eugenio_> glpiana, ieri pomeriggio 2 volte
<away_> glpiana, sei un bot
<eugenio_> verso le 15 e verso le 18
<eugenio_> stamani già una volta
<glpiana> eugenio_, prova usando firefox e vediamo che fa
<eugenio_> glpiana, che differenza c'è tra chrome e chromium?
<eugenio_> glpiana, ok, sto già usando quello dall'ultimo riavvio
<glpiana> eugenio_, sì, c'è differenza: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromium
<Guest11101> scusa glpiana
<Guest11101> vedo che eri impegnato
<glpiana> Guest11101, come hai installato i driver nvidia?
<Guest11101> quarda adesso stanno funzionando
<Guest11101> non perfettamente
<Guest11101> ma funzionano
<Guest11101> ho usato la configurazione dei drivers del cd
<glpiana> Guest11101, di quale cd?
<Guest11101> di ubuntu 13.04
<Guest11101> installazione automatica senza mio intervento
<eugenio_> glpiana, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Debugging
<glpiana> Guest11101, e quali driver ti ha proposto?
<Guest11101> dovrei vederlo sul terminale credo..
<Guest11101> sè ricordo il comando per vedere i drivers intallati
<glpiana> Guest11101, intendo dire, ti ha proposto solo quelli che hai installato o anche altri?
<Guest11101> no solo quelli..non ho fatto nulla
<glpiana> Guest11101, nel terminale: lspci -vv | grep driver
<glpiana> !paste | Guest11101
<ubot-it> Guest11101: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest11101> stò usando il portatile
<Guest11101> scrivo quello del drive video
<Guest11101> in use nForce2_smbus
<glpiana> Guest11101, dubito sia quello. deve essere nvidia o nouveau
<Guest11101> quarda dalla schermata dice kernel driver in use nForce2_smbus che posso dirti..lo dice il computer
<glpiana> Guest11101, non ti ha elencato di sicuro un solo driver
<Guest11101> certo ma ho scritto solo quello video
<glpiana> Guest11101, ma non è quello della scheda video quello lì
<Guest11101> capisco quindi debbo rientrare dal pc fisso
<Guest11101> per scriverti tutto attraverso il paste ubuntu
<glpiana> sì
<Guest11101> il mio nik sarà giacomo a dopo
<Guest11101> :-)
<giacomo_do> rieccomi
<giacomo_do> mi ridate il link dove copiare i comandi?
<glpiana> !paste | giacomo_do
<ubot-it> giacomo_do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giacomo_do> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831145/
<giacomo_do> va bene cosi glpiana?
<glpiana> giacomo_do, metti su pastebin l'output di: lspci
<giacomo_do> quello è che ho messo
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> giacomo_do, tu hai messo l'output di: lspci -vv | grep driver
<glpiana> io ora ti ho chiesto l'output di: lspci
<giacomo_do> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831170/
<giacomo_do> eccolo
<giacomo_do> scusa..
<away_> glpiana, ciao
<away_> hi
<glpiana> giacomo_do, ora dammi: lspci -vv
<lillo> aiuto sono in panico!!!! ho aggiornato a ubuntu 12.04 e non va!!! schermata nera con scritte bianche, clicco ctrl alt f2 e mi dice che ho ubuntu 12.04.4 ma la 4 non esiste ancora! ho scaricato la live di 12.04 ma e' ovviamente la versione 3 non 4 :(  non so che fare
<giacomo_do> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831178/ eccolo
<glpiana> lillo, avrai qualche repository strambo, tipo proposed
<lillo> boh!!! e che posso fare?
<giacomo_do> lillo scarica la distro 13.10
<glpiana> giacomo_do, prova a dare: sudo  lspci -vv | grep driver
<glpiana> lillo, riesci a fare il login testuale?
<lillo> si
<lillo> cliccando ctrl alt f2 mi esce ubuntu 12.04.4 lts e poi mi chiede il login, e io lo metto senza problemi
<glpiana> lillo, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<giacomo_do> eccolo ..http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831182/
<lillo> e dive welcome to ubuntu 12.04.4 lts (gnu/linux 3.0.0-17-generic i686)
<lillo> mi fa errore su un file della stampante!
<glpiana> giacomo_do, metti su pastebin l'output di: lsmod
<glpiana> lillo, che errore?
<giacomo_do> un secondo
<lillo> aspe che trascrivo
<lillo> dpkg:errore: analisi del file "/var/lib/dpkg/status" vicino alla riga 5990 pacchetto "lexmark-inkjet-09-driver": blank line in value of field 'Description'
<lillo> ma a me non interssa sta stampante, non ce lo piu tanto
<giacomo_do> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831208/ ecco il risultato glpiana
<poccy> Buon giorno a tutti
<poccy> avrei bisogno di qualcuno che se ne intende sia di partizioni che di sistemi operativi ,qualcuno gentilmente mi aiuta?
<akis24> !qualcuno | poccy
<ubot-it> poccy: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giacomo_do> glpiana che mi dici..qualche speranza di risolvere l'arcano?
<poccy> okay perfetto ! Capisco in fretta ed è da tempo  che mi sto immergendo in Ubuntu-Linux . Okay veniamo alla spiegazione : Ho un Acer Aspire One con ram di 1 gb
<glpiana> giacomo_do, allora, stai usando i driver nouveau. vai sul gestore dei driver proprietari e vedi se ti propone l'uso dei driver nvidia
<giacomo_do> ok come posso farlo glpiana?
<glpiana> giacomo_do, sto gestore lo trovi tra le impostazioni di sistema
<giacomo_do> la ruota con la chiave
<glpiana> lillo, prova a disinstallarlo: sudo apt-get purge lexmark-inkjet-09-driver
<glpiana> giacomo_do, dovrebbe essere quello
<giacomo_do> ok mi dice la risoluzione
<akis24> poccy: il problema sarebbe ?
<giacomo_do> ma non mi indica come modificare il drivers
<akis24> bon pausa caffe'
<krabador> come ti permetti
<lillo> mi esce un casino :(
<lillo> dipendenze non soddisfatte . provare aptget -f install e blablabla
<glpiana> giacomo_do, non devi entrare nell'applicativo per la risoluzione dello schermo. guarda le varie voci e ne troverai una relativa ai driver aggiuntivi o proprietari
<glpiana> lillo, ok, sudo apt-get -f install
<lillo> mi rifa' l'errore di prima dpkg:errore: analisi del file "/var/lib/dpkg/status" vicino alla riga 5990 pacchetto "lexmark-inkjet-09-driver": blank line in value of field 'Description'
<lillo> e in piu
<lillo> e : sub process bla bla returned an error code (2)
<lillo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<giacomo_do> sono andato in dettagli su grafica mi dice driver Vesa:MCP61 non credo riguardi la scheda grafica
<poccy> scusate ho cambiato pc per lentezza del modem!
<giacomo_do> non è una colpa succede poccy
<poccy> lo so giacomo_do comunque veniamo al problema
<glpiana> giacomo_do, ascolta, apri la pagina delle impostazioni generali e prendi una schermata
<glpiana> !image | giacomo_do
<ubot-it> giacomo_do: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> lillo, scrivi: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status_temp
<poccy> Io ho installato su windows xp Lubuntu totalmente fregandomene delle partizioni ma ora mi da alcuni problemi sopratutto con lo swap! Sono abbastanza  niubbio anche se imparo in fretta
<glpiana> lillo, poi scrivi: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<poccy> volevo rifare l' installazione di Lubuntu ma facendo correttamente il tutto sopratutto nelle partizioni!
<giacomo_do> come fotografo la schermata?..scusa la pochezza glpiana
<glpiana> giacomo_do, premi il tasto "stamp" o "print screen" sulla tastiera
<giacomo_do> ok..tipo vwin..pensavo chissà che
<poccy> Io ho sottomano il pc è un acer aspire one con ram 1gb ! volevo fare windows - lubuntu in dual boot ma non so proprio da dove partire dopo il casino che ho fatto!
<glpiana> poccy, il casino che hai fatto in cosa consiste?
<lillo> fatto
<giacomo_do> glpiana eccola http://imagebin.org/289492
<glpiana> lillo, ora prova a dare sudo dpkg --configure -a
<giacomo_do> sei solo oggi nel canale glpiana
<lillo> :( mi da lo stesso errore
<lillo> dpkg:errore: analisi del file "/var/lib/dpkg/status" vicino alla riga 5990 pacchetto "lexmark-inkjet-09-driver": blank line in value of field 'Description'
<glpiana> lillo, bella menata. bisognerebbe editare il file a questo punto
<krabador> giacomo_do, cosa dovrebbe rappresentare la schermata?
<lillo> :(
<giacomo_do> kabra gpliana mi stà dando una mano con i dirvers dello schermo
<poccy> gilpiana nel fatto che le partizioni non sono corrette
<poccy> swap non esiste
<poccy> si mi parte ubuntu ma le partizioni non sono corrette
<giacomo_do> dopo vari comandi  eravamo arrivati a capire che non uso il drivers corretto
<glpiana> lillo, proviamo con: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> giacomo_do, non è che non sia corretto. è il driver open e magari puoi usare quello proprietario per la tua scheda nvidia
<giacomo_do> e mi stat aiutando a capire dove modificare il drivers
<glpiana> poccy, ora sei su ubuntu?
<ugo> ciao a tutti
<ugo> ce nessuno?
<poccy> glpiana ora no ! ho lubuntu installato nel pc a fianco
<giacomo_do> opps scusa..
<poccy> questo che sto usando è un pc windos l altro pc invece ha installato solo lubuntu
<lillo> escono fuori un sacco di err
<glpiana> poccy, collegati con quello
<poccy> ma qui su chat ?
<giacomo_do> sè riesci
<glpiana> lillo, il pc è in rete?
<giacomo_do> poccy si come ho fatto io
<ugo> mi date una mano ad installare ubuntu su una partizione del pc portatile?
<glpiana> !installazione | ugo
<ubot-it> ugo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<giacomo_do> quanto è grande hd ugo
<glpiana> ugo, segui la guida e se hai problemi chiedi
<poccy> ci provo ma la connessione è peggiore provo :D
<poccy> arrivo
<lillo> no, ce la wireless, ma non so come farla connettere in questa situazione
<ugo> l hd e grande..ho gia installato su windows..
<ugo> ho scaricato ubuntu e masterizzato..solo che non riesco ad entrare nel bios
<giacomo_do> grande gb?
<ugo> non lo so
<glpiana> lillo, e non puoi collegare un cavo?
<ugo> non riesco a entrare nel bios per poter far partire il cd
<giacomo_do> allora adesso usi windows giusto?
<ugo> si
<glpiana> ugo, per quello devi leggere il manuale del tuo pc
<ugo> non potete dirmelo voi?
<giacomo_do> ok..vai su risorse del computer ugo
<lillo> ho provato prima ma mi da problemi con eth0
<poccy> okay questo è il pc
<glpiana> ugo, non tutti i pc sono  uguali
<ugo> ce scritto nelsistema operativo?
<glpiana> poccy, apri un terminale e scrivi: mount
<glpiana> !paste | poccy
<ubot-it> poccy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giacomo_do> sulle risorse del computer di sicuro ti dice quanto è grande il tuo hd ugo
<ugo> ok
<ugo> ora vedo
<giacomo_do> tasto desto sul hd e propietà
<ugo> disco locale c sarebbe?
<poccy> ma come lo scrivo ? così mount  staccato !paste
<giacomo_do> esatto
<glpiana> poccy, no, scrivi solo mount e poi premi invio. quindi segui le istruzioni di ubot-it relative a pastebin
<ugo> 407 gb disponibili su 452
<ugo> ce scritto
<ugo> 407
<giacomo_do> ok bello grande
<poccy> guarda mi dice questo
<poccy> mi da errore
<ugo> ho provato ad aprire ubuntu da cd col pc acceso con wubi
<ugo> o come si chiama
<giacomo_do> calma una cosa alla volta ugo
<ugo> do riavvio ma mi si riavvia soltanto windows
<ugo> ok
<lillo> come posso fare? devo per forza usare i l cavo ? non posso farlo da wireless?
<giacomo_do> probabilmente hai bios su avvio sol hd
<krabador> ugo, wubi è sconsigliabile in quanto non più supportato
<ugo> ok
<ugo> quindi lunica soluzione e entrare nel bios
<giacomo_do> intanto facciamo dei preparativi per capire alcune cose sul tuo computer ugo
<ugo> come non detto
<giacomo_do> tranquillo..seguimi e scrivi
<giacomo_do> magari su un foglio
<ugo> su filedi testo no'
<giacomo_do> le impostazioni del tuo computer
<ugo> ?
<giacomo_do> sè vuoi basta che lò salvi
<ugo> si
<giacomo_do> ok vai su start o avvio
<giacomo_do> pannello di controllo
<ugo> si
<giacomo_do> entra nel pannello di controllo
<ugo> si
<giacomo_do> che verione hai di windows?
<ugo> 7
<krabador> ugo, non sai che computer hai?
<ugo> hp
<ugo> portatile
<giacomo_do> modifica la visione da categoria a icone grandi
<ugo> fatto
<giacomo_do> poi entra in dispositivi e stampanti
<lillo> come posso fare? devo per forza usare i l cavo ? non posso farlo da wireless?
<ugo> fatto
<giacomo_do> apparira home pc
<ugo> si
<krabador> ugo, che problema hai?
<giacomo_do> tasto desto e propietà
<ugo> vorrei installare ubuntu su unaltra partizione
<ugo> fatto
<giacomo_do> servono queste informazioni..vedrai
<poccy> gilpiana ci sei?
<krabador> ugo , fa un supporto di installazione su DVD/USB e mandalo in boot
<giacomo_do> qui trovi ugo produttore del tuo pc il modello
<ugo> si e ora?
<krabador> ugo, con hp, se è abilitato il menu di boot rapido, all'accensione premi f9
<krabador> mandi in boot il supporto
<giacomo_do> nella scheda hardware tutti i vari elementi del tuo pc..con quelli hai già più elementi conoscitivi della tua macchina
<ugo> si
<krabador> scegli prova e da dentro fai tutto
<krabador> non servono tour win
<poccy> chi mi da una mano con l' installazione di ubuntu e le partizioni adeguate per un dualboot?
<ugo> non capisco
<giacomo_do> kabra..non sapendo neppure abc..era meglio avere queste informazioni
<ugo> gliele devo scrivere qui le info del mio pc?
<krabador> giacomo_do , per favore..
<ugo> il modello ecc?
<giacomo_do> ugo all'avvio schiacci f9 e parte boot da cd
<ugo> che sarebbe boot?
<giacomo_do> a mè è stato insengato cosi kabra
<giacomo_do> l'avvio
<ugo> ora provo
<ugo> unn attimo prendo il cd
<ugo> poi avvio
<ugo> e premo f9?
<krabador> giacomo_do, si, essi qui perche non dai cos'è un driver
<poccy> scusate ma questa è una chat d aiuto o cos altro?
<giacomo_do> quando riaparte premi f9
<ugo> ok e poi?
<krabador> poccy, che pc hai?
<giacomo_do> dovrebbe partire il cd di intallazione
<ugo> ok ora provo
<ugo> a dopo
<giacomo_do> kabra..sei scottato?
<krabador> poccy, CPU/RAM/scheda video
<poccy> krabador è possibile che su 40 utenti in chat tu sia l unico che aiuta? Cmq un acer aspire one con 1 gb di ram
<krabador> poccy , allora , nel tuo caso è meglio lubuntu
<krabador> è più indicata per i notebook
<krabador> *netbook
<poccy> kruabador si si certo ! lubuntu l ho gia installato ma volevo chiederti
<poccy> un dual boot è sconsigliato?
<krabador> beh, no
<krabador> è preferibile
<poccy> a me andrebbe benissimo installare lubuntu e basta solo che ho cobinato un casino con le partizioni!
<krabador> sei su lubuntu di quel netbook adesso?
<poccy> vorrei rinstallare lubuntu mettendo partizioni giuste mi daresti una mano
<poccy> sisi!
<poccy> lubuntu su questo si
<krabador> apri il terminale, manda sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> e incolla su pastebin
<giacomo_do> io per ora esco kabra..ti lascio alla tua scuola superiore
<krabador> !pastebin | poccy
<ubot-it> poccy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<giacomo_do> grazie per la tua gentilezza e cortesia
<ugo_> premendo f9 mi e apparsa una schermata e cerano due opzioni..hard dish e cd ho premuto cd ma mi si e avviato soltanto windows
<ugo_> uff
<poccy> ok arrivo un secondo
<krabador> ugo_ , sicuro di aver fatto bene il CD?
<ugo_> certo
<krabador> ugo_ come lo hai masterizzato?
<ugo_> con il programma del pc
<poccy> krabador
<ugo_> in dvd
<poccy> mi chiede una password
<krabador> ugo_, quale programma?
<ugo_> ora non ricordo il nome
<krabador> poccy, ne hai inserita una all'installazione
<ugo_> quanto tempo ci vuole a farsi spedire invece i cd a casa?
<poccy> ah okay
<poccy> fatto i da dei dati
<poccy> poi che faccio?
<krabador> poccy, incolla su pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | poccy
<ubot-it> poccy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ugo_> secondo te come mai non si e avviato?
<poccy> !pastebin |poccy
<ubot-it> poccy, please see my private message
<poccy> #ubuntu-it
<poccy> ma non mi va-.-
<krabador> ugo_, il DVD va masterizzato con la sicurezza che il disco venga chiuso
<poccy> non mi copia il testo dall editor
<ugo_> in che senso?
<krabador> dal programma di masterizzazione bisogna assicurarsi che il disco non rimanga multisession
<ugo_> ovvero?
<krabador> oppure può essere rovinato il masterizzatore
<ugo_> non credo che sia rovinato
<krabador> !iso | ugo_
<ubot-it> ugo_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<poccy> krabador???????
<krabador> ugo_ può essere rovinato il masterizzatore/lettore
<krabador> poccy, copia ed incolla nel sito
<ugo_> non credo che sia rovinato
<poccy> ma in paste?
<krabador> poi premi paste
<krabador> ed imcolli qui il link
<ugo_> non evecchio enon è mai caduto ilpc
<krabador> ugo_ puoi fare una chiavetta USB
<ugo_> cioe?
<poccy> ma in pastebin=????
<krabador> con la iso di ubuntu
<poccy> mi compare la schermata messaggio
<krabador> poccy, ti ho risposto
<ugo_> ah metto la iso nell usb
<poccy> si krabador ma compare una schermata come quella di invio messsaggi
<krabador> ugo_ , si, la fai con un software apposito
<krabador> ugo_, e la mandi in boot come il CD
<poccy> UGO-> metti tramite un programma L'iso del S.O su usb
<krabador> ugo_ http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<ugo_> xk tramite un programma?non basta copiare il .iso sulla cartella usb appena metto la pennetta?
<krabador> no
<poccy> UGO no non basta
<krabador> non funzionerebbe poi
<ugo_> ah e come dovrei fare?
<ugo_> e semplcie?
<ugo_> semplice?
<krabador> Ugo_ ti ho mandato il link
<ugo_> ok
<poccy> UGO è una cavolata se sai delle partizioni:D
<ugo_> ovvero?
<poccy> UGo che devi sapere delle partzioni è un consiglio se non vuoi aver problmi
<poccy> problemi dopo
<poccy> krabador posso?
<ugo_> deve essere semplice
<ugo_> scarico il programma allora
<krabador> ugo_ è semplicissimo
<ugo_> ma nell usb ci possno essere anche altri dati o soltanto la iso?
<krabador> poccy , hai incollato in pastebin
<krabador> Ugo_ è preferibile che la pendrive ce la dedichi apposta
<poccy> no ma compare ubuntu pastebin incollo e poi?
<ugo_> ok
<ugo_> ora provo
<krabador> poccy clicchi paste
<poccy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6831416/
<krabador> ed incollò qui il link
<poccy> cosi?
<krabador> ai
<krabador> finalmente
<krabador> allora
<krabador> hai solo linux all'interno
<poccy> si esatto lubuntu
<poccy> però volevo creare swap e sistemare correttamente
<krabador> allo stato attuale , non ci sono problemi
<krabador> la swap c'è
<poccy> dici?
<krabador> si
<krabador> sda5
<poccy> ma scusa allora perchè se faccio l' installazione mi dice errore swap potrebbe essere danneggiato?
<krabador> è swap
<ugo_> uff non mi ritrovo piu l'iso
<ugo_> nel pc
<ugo_> -.-
<poccy> ugo ma hai windows ?
<ugo_> si
<poccy> krabador -> ti spiego io ho rinstallato Lubuntu ed ho cancellato tutto...ha fatto tutto in automatico lui
<ugo_> allora lo riscarico
<ugo_> non me lo trova piu nel pc
<poccy> ma lo spazio disponibile è sufficiente secondo te?
<ugo_> -.-
<poccy> ugo-> vai su C: -> user-> download
<krabador> poccy, si
<poccy> krabador okay un ultima cosa la schermata iniziale del pc come si chiama?
<poccy> boot?
<krabador> boot splash
<ugo_> ci sono
<ugo_> su download
<ugo_> ma non ce
<ugo_> lo scarico di nuovo
<krabador> ugo_ discarica
<krabador> *riscarica
<poccy>  okay ma talvolta succede che devo accendere due volte il pc
<krabador> 2 volte?
<poccy> ugo ce ubuntu cerchi? potrei darti il link ubuntu
<krabador> in che senso?
<ugo_> lultimo uscito
<ugo_> 13.10
<ugo_> a 64 bit va bene?
<ugo_> desktop?
<krabador> vai sul sito ufficiale
<krabador> ugo_ desktop
<ugo_> si ci sono gia
<ugo_> 64 bit?
<krabador> ugo_ che processore hai?
<ugo_> intel core inside
<poccy> si krabador perchè accendo e vien fuori una schermata come se avesse problemi il monitor e poi spengo col tasto e riaccendo e allora posso andare su ubuntu
<krabador> poccy...
<poccy> non c' è un modo per avere direttamente la schermata di ubuntu ?
<krabador> ugo_, 64 bit
<ugo_> ok
<poccy> ugo ma che ubuntu ti serve???
<ugo_> gia lo detto
<ugo_> lultimo
<ugo_> il 13.10
<poccy> si ma ubuntu o una delle sue derivate?
<ugo_> cioe?
<krabador> poccy, a meno che non ci sia un problema hardware, non dovrebbe dare problemi il boot
<ugo_> ubuntu mi serve
<krabador> ugo_ prova prima ubuntu
<krabador> puoi provarla dalla USB prima di installarla
<krabador> se vedi che ti sembra pesante
<krabador> vai con una derivata più leggera
<ugo_> si pero non parte il download
<poccy> ugo-> ubuntu ha diverse derivate ..se hai un pc poco veloce e reattivo ti conviene non mettere ubuntu ma derivate legggere oppure metti ubuntu su pc veloci
<ugo_> mi dice grazie per aver scaricato
<ugo_> ma non parte
<ugo_> ora mi da errore della pagina
<poccy> krabador è possibile velocizzare la schermata d avvio in modo che accendo e trovo ubuntu subito?
<poccy> UGO-> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<poccy> ugo hai un pc vecchio e lento?
<krabador> velocizzare...
<ugo_> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/grazie?release=latest&arch=amd64&version=desktop
<krabador> poccy, che cosa hai in boot?
<ugo_> vado qui
<ugo_> ma non parte il download
<ugo_> il pc e nuovo
<ugo_> ha qualche anno
<krabador> poccy, se hai solo lubuntu parte solo lui
<ugo_> e un hp portatile
<poccy> krabador la scritta Acer e poi vien fuori boot con delle scritte e solo dopo io seleziono ubuntu e parte ubuntu
<poccy> UGO posso darti un consiglio?
<krabador> poccy il GRUB
<ugo_> dimmi
<poccy> esatto ecco il grub come lo sistemo?
<poccy> UGO-> etti lubuntu asp
<poccy> ugo-> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<ugo_> non lo voglio
<ugo_> preferisco ubuntu
<ugo_> xk il mio pc e stabile e veloce
<poccy> UGO> ha una schermata più simile a quella di windows e leggero e velocissimo
<krabador> poccy, lubuntu va bene a te col netbook
<poccy> vedi tu
<poccy> ok comunque come sistemo il grub?
<ugo_> qui la pagina del download non parte e la pagina poi scade
<poccy> ugo sei sicuro che non hai dei virus??che browser usi?
<ugo_> impossibile
<ugo_> ho firefox
<ugo_> e non ho virus
<poccy> prova con chrome o altri ,,,se non va il download
<poccy> Krabador come posso sistemare il grub?
<krabador> ugo_ usa il torrent
<ugo_> ok
<krabador> !grub | poccy
<ubot-it> poccy: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<ugo_> e partito
<ugo_> ora
<ugo_> senza torrent
<poccy> grazie mille krabador
<poccy> ugo poi lo metti su usb con il programma
<ugo_> si
<ugo_> e poi?
<lillo> sono tornato, niente da fare :(
<krabador> ugo_ fai la penna, e la mandi in boot
<ugo_> si
<krabador> con f9
<ugo_> si
<ugo_> dopo per partizionarlo?
<krabador> scegli "prova ubuntu"
<ugo_> ce una guida
<poccy> krabador senno può utilizzare unethbootihin o qualcosa del genree no?
<krabador> Ugo_ e poi entri qui
<ugo_> allora
<krabador> dal browser
<akis24> poccy:  lascia che lo aiuti krabador .. non sovrapporti
<krabador> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> ugo_
<ugo_> premo f9 allavvio poi che cosa mi apparira?
<krabador> il link del software
<lillo> sono in panico aiuto ! :( come davo fare? ho aggiornato alla 12:04 e dopo il riavvio dell'aggiornamento mi da schermo nero e un sacco di scritte bianche del tipo failed to load application blablabla
<poccy> akis24 siccome da usb ho installato ubuntu volevo solo dare la mia esperienza ma okay lascio a voi che siete più esperti :D grazie krabador
<poccy> un saluto a tutti!
<krabador> Ugo_ , cosa t'è apparso la volta precedente
<ugo_> dopo e semplice la procedura di installazione appena premo f9 e lo faccio parte in boot con l usb?
<poccy> ah ultima cosa -> antivirus x linux servono o no?
<lillo> errno 2 no such file or directory: /usr/share/nanny/daemon/nanny.tap
<krabador> poccy, sempre ben accetto l'aiuto, ma è meglio evitare di accumulare risposte
<krabador> :)
<krabador> poccy, no, niente antivirus
<ugo_> dopo e semplice la procedura di installazione appena premo f9 e lo faccio parte in boot con l usb?
<krabador> ugo_ dopo che hai fatto partire il boot, selezionato "prova ubuntu " entra qui
<poccy> krabador okay grazie mille e saluti!:D
<krabador> ciao
<poccy> Buon lavoro
<poccy> ciao
<ugo_> ok
<ugo_> a dopo allora
<ugo_> sperando che con lusb ubuntu parte
<ugo_> secondo te partira con l usb?
<krabador> se usi correttamente il programma e non ci sono problemi con la ISO
<krabador> si
<lillo> posso sistemarlo con una live o e' proprio impossibile?
<lillo> se faccio aptget update non mi funziona
<krabador> lillo, ctrl alt f1, va?
<lillo> si, mi loggo ma non mi fa updatare
<lillo> a quanto pare non riesco a collegarmi col cavo
<ugo_> a dopo allora
<ugo_> se ci riesco
<ugo_> seno rientro ugualmente
<ugo_> ciao e grazie per ora
<ugo_> ma se invece io uso ubuntu vecchio col cd originale ce lo installo e poi aggiorno alla 13.10??
<akis24> ugo_: installa la 13.10 senza avanzamenti di versione meglio
<ugo_> ok
<krabador> ugo_ infatti
<ugo_> a dopo ciao
<ugo_> buon pranzo
<krabador> grazie
<lillo> provo a spiegare meglio il problema: avevo 11:10 installato, ho aggiornato a 12:04 e ho riavviato, da allora il disastro, mi si blocca a schermo nero con scritte bianche in cui mi da un sacco di errori con python nanny e roba varia e non va oltre, allora io faccio ctrl alt f2 e mi loggo facciosudo aptget update e mi dice che e' impossibile scaricare .... cosa posso fare?
<krabador> hai GRUB funzionante?
<lillo> si
<lillo> e probabilmente  ho la scheda di rete scassata, in quanto la wifi va ma via cavo no
<krabador> lillo riavvia, al GRUB premi il tasto e , sulla linea di ubuntu
<lillo> non ho capito quale tasto?
<krabador> poi scrivi s , a fianco a splash
<krabador> e poi f10
<krabador> non hai il tasto "e"?
<lillo> ah ok
<lillo> aspe che provo ;)
<krabador> vai
<lillo> fatto
<lillo> adesso schermo nero e trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra
<lillo> adesso schermo nero e trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra
<krabador> la connessione wifi, è impostata automaticamente ?
<lillo> mi sembra di si...
<lillo> come faccio a scoprirlo?
<krabador> riavvia, selezioni ubuntu , quando si blocca, ctrl alt f1 , fai il login e provi a dare sudo apt-get update senza cavo LAN
<lillo> ok provo
<lillo> niente, non ce la fa
<lillo> mi dice impossibile scaricare blabla
<lillo> che faccio?
<krabador> procurati un supporto live , fa il backup, e reinstalla
<krabador> è la soluzione più limpida
<lillo> :(
<lillo> posso masterizzare con una live? non ho un hd in piu
<krabador> si, se parti da USB
<lillo> ottimo
<lillo> allora faccio cosi :)
<lillo> grazie
<lillo> vado ciao
<krabador> lillo , non hai la home separata?
<lillo> krabador si ho la home separata e quindi?
<Aizram> ummm devo aver fatto qualche casino
<lillo> salve a tutti, allora, vorrei fare il backup tramite liveusb ma non ci riesco... come mai? vado sulla home e poi sul mio account ma mi dice the folders content could not be displayed
<glpiana> lillo, avevi criptato il filesystem?
<lillo> puo' essere... non ricordo precisamente, e' un hd che non tocco da quando si e' spaccato il computer, sono 3 anni quasi
<lillo> cmq se ce una password e' sicuramente la stessa del login
<glpiana> lillo, se è criptato non c'entra la password
<lillo> ah e cosa posso fare allora?
<glpiana> lillo, io non so aiutarti con i filesystem criptati
<away_> hi glpiana
<lillo> accidenti
<lillo> ho perso tutti i files allora??
<glpiana> lillo, non necessariamente. magari qualcuno sa aiutarti in merito
<lillo> cosa mi consigli di fare?
<Akura> Buon giorno, con un aggiornamento da 12.04 a 13.10, rischio di perdere i miei dati personali?
<glpiana> lillo, ti consiglio di non usare mai più un filesystem criptato
<lillo> ok
<glpiana> Akura, il rischio esiste. fatti un bel backup
<Akura> grazie ok e una volta aggiornato la macchina e' senza programmi e libero come da fabbrica?
<Aizram> ummmmm
<glpiana> Akura, non necessariamente. dipende da come avevi utilizzato la 12.04 anzitutto
<glpiana> Akura, se avevi installato roba esterna già è probabile che qualcosa non vada
<glpiana> Akura, inoltre potresti dovere resettare le impostazioni della tua interfaccia grafica
<Akura> capisco, hai dei consigli da darmi prima di iniziare.?
<Akura> ora sto salvando i miei file
<glpiana> Akura, oltre al beckup ti consiglierei di provare una live della 13.10 per vedere se gira senza problemi
<Akura> ok, provero' 13.10 desktop?
<glpiana> Akura, inoltre non puoi passare direttamente da 12.04 a 13.10
<glpiana> Akura, devi fare 12.04 > 12.10, poi 12.10 > 13.04, infine 13.04 > 13.10
<glpiana> e secondo me a questo punto fai prima a installare una 13.10 pulita
<glpiana> sicuro il risultato è migliore e più rapido
<Akura> ok, quindi richiede ogni singolo upgrade da 12.04 all'ultima
<glpiana> Akura, quello diretto lo puoi fare solo verso la successiva lts
<Akura> bene capito, provero' cosi'. se mai avessi problemi mi riconnetto da un'altro pc .
<Akura> grazie ! ;)
<Maurizio> ciao , ho installato ubuntu 13.10 su Acer Aspire 1360 , non mi riconosce la scheda video , schermata nera , come risolvo?
<glpiana> Maurizio, da live funzionava?
<Maurizio> glpiana: non ho provato live , mi dispiace , ho installato con Wubi
<Maurizio> glpiana: ho provato a clickare -> opzioni avanzate per ubuntu <- e poi... non ricordo... 1 volta ha funzionato... vedevo la scrivania...
<Maurizio> glpiana: ma poi non sono più riuscito :(
<Maurizio_> glpiana: sorry ho dovuto riawiare
<akis24> ciao
<glpiana> Maurizio_, ok. di wubi non mi intendo
<Maurizio_> glpiana: speravo mi potessi aiutare tramite qualche comando da terminale
<Maurizio_> glpiana: per aggiornare il driver scheda video
<Maurizio_> glpiana: puoi segnalare il problema? -> schermata nera con Acer Aspire 1360 <-
<Maurizio_> glpiana: oppure pensavo si potesse risolvere clickando -> modalità ripristino <-
<glpiana> Maurizio_, puoi provare da terminale, dopo il login testuale, ad aggiornare con: sudo apt-get update         seguito da sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glpiana> Maurizio_, poi riavvii
<glpiana> Maurizio_, ha scheda video ati?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: non saprei , non me ne intendo , so che è Acer Aspire 1360 , come faccio ad aprire terminale? come faccio il login testuale?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: comunque, l'unica volta in cui ero riuscito a visualizzare la scrivania, avevo installato degli aggiornamenti, circa 200 mb
<glpiana> Maurizio_, proviamo a fare così: avvia il sistema. quando arrivi alla scelta del sistema operativo, premi il tasto "e" per editare le opzioni di avvio
<glpiana> Maurizio_, cerca la riga che contiene le parole "quiet" e "splash" e cancellale tutte e due. quindi premi ctrl+x per avviare
<Maurizio_> glpiana: ho letto che la scheda video è NVIDIA GeForce FX Go 5200,64mb
<glpiana> Maurizio_, poi dimmi se si è avviato correttamente
<Maurizio_> glpiana: ho premuto "e" ma non succede nulla , c'è scritto -> per la risoluzione problemi e le opzioni avanzate d windows, premere f8 <-
<Maurizio_> glpiana: a meno che non devo prima scegliere ubuntu , poi premere -> e <-
<lillo> glpiana posso provare in un altro modo? il problema alla fine ce l'ho per colpa di nanny, forse togliendolo risolvo
<glpiana> Maurizio_, ripeto che di wubi non so nulla. magari prima devi scegliere ubuntu e poi visualizzi il menu di grub
<glpiana> lillo, nanny sarebbe?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: ok , ho clickato ubuntu poi ho premuto -> e <- e mi compare 1 lunga videata , cosa faccio?
<lillo> tutto il casino nasce perche mi spunta fuori tarting nanny (parental control daemon): unhandled error
<lillo> e' una cosa che ha a che fare con python
<glpiana> Maurizio_, cerca la riga che ti ho detto
<Maurizio_> glpiana: l'ho cercato ma non trovo né quiet ne splash
<lillo> l'ultima riga mi dice failed to load application: [errno 2] no such file or directory: ' /usr/share/nanny/daemon/nanny.tap'
<Maurizio_> glpiana: c sono tante righe , tante scritte , ma non c'è né quiet né splash
<Maurizio_> glpiana: sorry , l'ho vista ora , ma non so COME cancellare
<glpiana> Maurizio_, con le frecce ti sposti fino a quelle due parole e con canc o backspace le cancelli
<glpiana> lillo, scusa ma io non so a che punto sei arrivato. cosa ti bloccherebbe sto nanny?
<lillo> allora provo a fare il riassunto
<Maurizio_> glpiana: cancello l'intera riga contenente quelle 2 parole? o SOLO quelle 2 parole?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: c'è scritto -> ... sync quiet spash $vt_handoff
<lillo> ho aggiornato a 12:04, riavvio e non parte piu' ubuntu, la schermata nera con scritte bianche che ce subito dopo grub mi dice tutto ok fino a tarting nanny parental control daemon unhandled error, poi una sfilza di errori e alla fine dice failed to load application e blablabla
<glpiana> Maurizio_, solo quiet e splash come ti ho scritto più volte
<krabador> lillo , non hai ancora reinstallato?
<lillo> krabador non riesco a fare il backup quindi voglio provare ad aggiustare il problema
<krabador> lillo , da GRUB , entra in modalità recovery
<lillo> fatto, ma non va su internet
<krabador> entra in console robot
<krabador> root
<krabador> e riprova i comandi
<Maurizio_> glpiana: ho canc quelle 2 parole , ho premuto ctrl+x poi ho selezionato ubuntu , poi schermo nero...
<krabador> vediamo se lí finalizza la connessione
<lillo> ok riprovo
<Maurizio_> glpiana: se vuoi, provo a spegnere e ri accendere il pc... e far ri...partire ubuntu
<glpiana> Maurizio_, oki, tentativo fallito
<Maurizio_> glpiana: come posso risolvere? quale altro tentativo si può fare per risolvere?
<glpiana> Maurizio_, potresti provare a fare la stessa cosa che hai fatto ora, ma invece di cancellare quiet e splash, aggiungi "nomodeset". e poi sempre ctrl+x o f10 per avviare con la modifica
<lillo> nel mentre ho fatto fsck mi esce fuori opts: errors=remount-ro puo'essere utile questainfo?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: -> invece d canc quiet e splash <- ora è già cancellato :( devo ri metterlo?
<lillo> krabador sono in console root che faccio adesso?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: nomodeset lo scrivo in fondo?
<krabador> lillo , un attimo
<Maurizio_> glpiana: mi scrive -> impossibile trovare il comando nomodeset <-
<krabador> lillo , mount -o remount,rw / 
<krabador> e poi apt-get update
<lillo> niente, non si connette
<lillo> krabador via cavo non si connette
<lillo> non si puo aggiornare con la wireless? per forza via cavo?
<Maurizio_> vabbe lo disinstallo , speriamo che la prossima versione 14.04 sia migliore e + completa di driver video compatibili , peccato che non ci 6 OverMe
<glpiana> Maurizio_, non ci siamo. evidentemente non sei nel posto giusto per scrivere nomodeset. sei riuscito a tornare alla schermata in cui leggevi quiet e splash?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: si
<Maurizio_> glpiana: e ho aggiunto in fondo quella parola che mi hai scritto prima
<glpiana> Maurizio_, e perchè dici che quiet e splash non erano più presenti?
<DaRcHaNgEl> mmm hai aperto il file come root
<DaRcHaNgEl> se no non accetta le modifiche
<glpiana> DaRcHaNgEl, a chi ti stai riferendo?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: avendolo prima cancellate pensavo non c fossero +
<glpiana> Maurizio_, invece c'erano?
<krabador> lillo, riavvia, e manda ctrl alt f1 quando si blocca
<DaRcHaNgEl> a Maurizio_
<lillo> fatto
<lillo> loggato
<Maurizio_> glpiana: c ri guardo meglio
<glpiana> DaRcHaNgEl, non sta modificando /etc/default/grub
<DaRcHaNgEl> ok
<Maurizio_> DaRcHaNgEl: non ho capito ke intendi -> a Maurizio_ <- vbb
<krabador> lillo manda sudo su
<glpiana> Maurizio_, non distrarti per cortesia. hai premuto "e"? hai aggiunto nomodeset?
<krabador> lillo , manda iwlist wlan0 scan
<Maurizio_> glpiana: non mi distraggo , ho premuto e , DOVE aggiungo nomodeset?
<lillo> wlan0 interface doesnt support scanning
<Maurizio_> glpiana: lo aggiungo in fondo? come avevo fatto prima
<glpiana> Maurizio_, in fondo alla riga dove c'è scritto quiet splash
<Maurizio_> glpiana: ok , ora lo scrivo
<Maurizio_> glpiana: ok ho aggiunto e premuto ctrl+x
<lillo> wlan0 interface doesnt support scanning
<krabador> lillo iwconfig
<lillo> no wireless extensions
<lillo> :(
<lillo> escono due righe "lo" ed 'eth0'
<lillo> entrambe no wireless extensions
<krabador> non hai un campo wlan0
<lillo> no campo lo e campo eth0
<krabador> allora niente wireless
<krabador> hai solo la ethernet
<krabador> lillo ifconfig
<lillo> fatto
<Maurizio_> glpiana: funziona...va... ha visualizzato la scrivania correttamente , poi ho -> arrestato il sistema <- e riawiato , e non funziona... + :( schermo grigio chiaro anziché nero
<glpiana> Maurizio_, normale visto che la modifica era temporanea
<glpiana> Maurizio_, potevi evitare però di riavviare e dirmi subito se andava o meno, avremmo risparmiato tempo
<glpiana> Maurizio_, riavvia e rifai la modifica, dopodichè fermati e non riavviare
<krabador> lillo, che ti da il comando ?
<lillo> escono sempre lo ed eth0 con penso una descrizione
<lillo> ma non parla di errori
<lillo> sembrano solo caratteristice
<Maurizio_> glpiana: ho aggiunto nomodeset , cosa faccio ora?
<glpiana> Maurizio_, ctrl+x e avvii, come prima
<Maurizio_> ok poi?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: ok , poi?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: faccio partire ubuntu con linux 3.11.0.15 generic?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: premendo invio...
<glpiana> Maurizio_, si è avviato correttamente ora?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: non mi hai risposto , vabbe , comunque ho fatto come t ho... scritto prima , ora si sta avviando , vediamo se compare la scrivania...
<Maurizio_> glpiana: ok , è comparsa la scrivania correttamente , ora cosa faccio?
<glpiana> Maurizio_, apri un terminale
<glpiana> Maurizio_, sei su ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu lubuntu o altro?
<Maurizio_> glpiana: ubuntu 13.10
<glpiana> Maurizio_, scrivi: gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> Maurizio_, cerca la riga con quiet splash e aggiungi nomodeset
<glpiana> poi salvi, chiudi l'editor e scrivi nel temrinale: sudo update-grub
<lillo> scusate ma non capisco, se il problema e' nanny o python o apache, non sarebbe il caso di cancellarli e buonanotte? non capisco...
<Maurizio_> glpiana: mi scrive > il programma gksu non è attualmente installato... <-
<glpiana> Maurizio_, allora nel comando al posto di gksu scrivici sudo
<Maurizio_> glpiana: mi scrive -> nomodeset non found <- l'ho scritto alla fine della riga contenente quiet splash
<glpiana> Maurizio_, dove e quando lo scrive?
<Maurizio_> dove = terminale , quando = ho scritto sudo update-grub
<glpiana> !paste | Maurizio_ fa vedere
<ubot-it> Maurizio_ fa vedere: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Maurizio2> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6832335/
<glpiana> Maurizio2, metti su pastebin l'output di: cat /etc/default/grub
<glpiana> Maurizio2, oki, ho capito
<glpiana> Maurizio2, dovevi metterlo tra le virgolette di quiet e splash
<Maurizio2> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6832343/
<Maurizio2> glpiana: l'ho messo in fondo come mi hai scritto , cosa faccio ora'
<Maurizio2> ?
<glpiana> Maurizio2, riapri il file e mettilo tra le vorgolette "quiet splash nomodeset"
<glpiana> Maurizio2, poi salvi il file, chiudi gedit e ridai: sudo update-grub
<Maurizio2> glpiana: sorry l ho perso mi ri scrivi cosa fare x ri aprire ilf ile? grazie
<glpiana> Maurizio2, sudo  gedit /etc/default/grub
<Maurizio2> glpiana: ok fatto poi?
<glpiana> Maurizio2, ha dato errori?
<Maurizio2> no
<glpiana> Maurizio2, riavvia e vediamo se va
<Maurizio2> ok
<Maurizio_> glpiana: ok funziona grazie
<Maurizio_> speriamo che funzioni anche in futuro
<Maurizio_> spero segnali il bug
<lillo> ciao di nuovo.... ho fatto una foto alla schermata del computer che non mi funziona, ora ho messo la sd sul pc funzionante ma non me la rileva... che comanddo devo far da terminale?
<Akura> glpiana: ho deciso di installare una derivata e nella fattispecie xubuntu12.04, ho montato la live e ho avviato l'install ma si è verificato un'errore, ora la schermata e nera con scritto checking battery state... e line inferiore Starting CUPS printing/server cosa faccio?
<Akura> (è un portatile)
<obaoba> buongiorno è la prima volta che uso questa chat quindi scusate miei eventuali errori di forma. Ho ubuntu 13.10 che ho installato e configurato da qualche giorno e sta funzionando tutto bene. Solo una cosa, visto che ho 3 diversi account installati, capita che devo passare da un utente all'altro, senza dover per forza terminare la sessione. Ma spesso, quando lo faccio, il sistema va in crash.. appare una schermata nera e un paio di
<obaoba> devo spegnere e riaccendere... è un problema anomalo o è normale visto che la 13.10 è uscita da poco e quindi è "poco" stabile?
<Akura> sto provando la live, senza averla installata, mi ha riconosciuto un Crash, lo segnalo, e poi?
<cristian_c> obaoba, uhm
<cristian_c> obaoba, apri un terminale
<obaoba> buon pomeriggio cristian_c
<cristian_c> obaoba, ciao
<obaoba> ooops, problemino, sono al lavoro e non ho il pc di casa qui... s epuoi dimmi cosa provare e poi come rientro ci provo
<akis24> Akura:  lascia perdere e continua
<Akura> ok
<cristian_c> obaoba, sì, digita: faillog
<Akura> ora in scrivania ho installa xubuntu
<Akura> provo?
<cristian_c> obaoba, quando sei su quel pc digiti il comando e posti il risultato su pastebin
<akis24> si Akura
<Akura> ok
<Akura> sembra che proceda :)
<Akura> software 3 parti? lo deseleziono
<akis24> Akura:  installi o provi da live ?
<Akura> lo spunto o come si dice
<obaoba> ok, devo vedere come fare ma ok stasera lo faccio. se può essrti utile, ho notato che va in crash fa specie (o forse solo) quando viene apportata una modifica al sistema, come un'installazione o un banale rename di una cartella...
<Akura> sto inst5allando
<cristian_c> obaoba, ah, non quando cambi utente?
<obaoba> voglio dire, se apro 5 programmi da una parte e 5 d aun altra, posso passare da un account all'altrto a velocità supersonica
<obaoba> ma se in uno dei due account ho installato un programma o ho semplciemente modificato il nome di un file, per fare un esempio, poi se passo ad altro account muore...
<akis24> Akura: hai altro installato sul pc ?
<obaoba> spero di essermi spiegato :)
<Akura> niente win
<Akura> solo ubuntu 12.04 e non mi serve a fianco
<akis24> Akura:  se lo dici tu.. continua
<Akura> ho 500gb di memoria disponibile, e non partiziono
<cristian_c> obaoba, ok, ma nel momento in cui cambi utente, giusto?
<Akura> ;)
<obaoba> cristian, si esatto, crasha solo nel momento in cui cambio utente usando il menu di gnome
<obaoba> se faccio termina sessione e cambio non crasha, crasha solo se voglio cambiare utente "al volo"
<obaoba> e solo in quei casi che ti ho detto, almeno finora solo in quei casi l'ho riscontrato
<obaoba> (ah ok ho letto come usare pastebin, facile... :)   )
<lillo> aiuto non so andare oltre a questo punto :( http://imagebin.org/289530
<lillo> cosa posso fare?
<akis24> lillo:  reinstallare proprio no vero ?
<lillo> no! ho un sacco di file da salvare
<akis24> !ripristino | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Akura> akis24: una guida seria post install xubuntu?
<akis24> Akura:  https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<Akura> vale per la versione 12.04 LTS di xubuntu?
<lillo> questa parte non me la fa fare, perche la liveusb e' 12:04.3  e a me risulta magicamente 12:04.4 che deve ancora uscire --> Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Aggiorna Ubuntu 12.04 a Ubuntu 12.04 oppure Aggiorna Ubuntu 11.10 a Ubuntu 11.10 a seconda della versione presente su disco.
<akis24> lillo: usa la 12.03 va bene lo stesso
<akis24> lillo: io salverei i dati comunque prima di tutto
<lillo> e invece no, ho creato la liveusb e non esce aggiorna ubuntu 12.04 a ubuntu 12.04
<lillo> sto cercando di farlo, ma non me li legge, dice che ho il filesistem criptato
<obaoba> cristian_c, se ci sei ancora, allora rimaniamo che stasera faccio la prova e poi posto qui il link di pastebin, così poi appena vedo che sei online ti chiedo assistenza.. per adesso... GRAZIE MILLE
<lillo> http://imagebin.org/289530 che posso fare? ho trovato questa guida ma ho paura di fare danni --> http://www.installion.co.uk/ubuntu/precise/universe/n/nanny/it/uninstall.html    HELP!
<Akura> ragazzi, mentra attivavo i driver wifi mi è comparsa una schermata nera con piena di righe tipo [  624.076342] ma sono per tutta la pagina che succede?
<Akura> nessun cursore attivo
<Akura> ma ho il cursore del mouse
<Akura> OMG
<krabador> Akura, fa una schermata
<Akura> nn posso uso un'altro pc :(
<Akura> ho premuto di ogni ma nn si smuove
<krabador> !imagebin | Akura
<ubot-it> Akura: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Akura> mm ok ci provo
<krabador> Akura, c'è bisogno di varie informazioni per inquadrare il problema
<Akura> ok dammi un sec e vi mando la foto .. okgrazie
<Akura> http://imagebin.org/289545   http://imagebin.org/289546 spero si veda, è il meglio questo cell fa :(
<Akura> che*
<Akura> Krabador: si è riavviato, provo ad entrare con il mio portatile, devo risolvere questo problema con la wifi
<Akura> come faccio a sapere che scheda wifi ho montato ora?
<jack> Ciao
<jack> supporto?
<Guest46676> ciao?
<Guest46676> c'è nessuno?
<Guest46676> supporto?
<Artigan> Buonasera supporto
<Artigan> ho un problema con boot da usb
<Artigan> su laptop samsung
<Akura> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713 ho sostituito la scheda wifi tempo addietro e ora sto cercando di installarla tramite questa guida e mi da questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6832998/
<Jose__> come faccio ad attivare wifi su ubuntu 13.10? grazie
<Matt_91> ma anche a voi se mettete in full screen un applicazione poi quando si esce le barre di unity spariscono e riappaiono se si preme il tasto super o si preme con il mouse dove dovrebbero esserci?
<Maurizio> come faccio ad attivare il wifi su ubuntu 13.10? grazie
<Matt_91> Maurizio: puoi essere più chiaro?
<Maurizio> Matt_91: si connette solo con ethernet , non si connette wifi
<Matt_91> Maurizio: cosa di preciso non va a buon fine?
<Maurizio> Matt_91: clickando l'icona non compare abilita connex wifi
<Matt_91> Maurizio: se è un potatile avrai un bottone per abilitarlo
<Maurizio> Matt_91: il wifi è abilitato nel pc infatti si connette wifi con windows
<Matt_91> Maurizio: hai una scheda broadcom
<Matt_91> ?
<Maurizio> Matt_91: non saprei , come lo vedo?
<Matt_91> Maurizio: da terminale: lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<Maurizio> Matt_91: l'ho scritto ma non succede nulla , non scrive nulla
<Maurizio> Matt_91: forse dovevo scrivere 1 comando per volta?
<Matt_91> Maurizio: allora non hau una broadcom
<Maurizio> Matt_91: ok , come posso risolvere? come posso attivare wifi?
<Matt_91> Maurizio: prova a dare da terminale: iwlist scan
<Matt_91> !paste | Maurizio: se devi postare qui degli output usa pastebin:
<ubot-it> Maurizio: se devi postare qui degli output usa pastebin:: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Maurizio> Matt_91: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6833213/
<Matt_91> Maurizio: la scecheda wi fi sembra che non la rilevi, dai: lspci
<Matt_91> Maurizio: e già che ci sei: sudo lshw -c network
<Maurizio> Matt_91: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6833228/
<Matt_91> Maurizio: ma è usb?
<Maurizio> Matt_91: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6833257/
<Matt_91> Maurizio: non risultano scede wifi
<Maurizio> Matt_91: Matt_91 ha il wifi incorporato non è wifi-usb
<Matt_91> *schede
<Matt_91> Maurizio: capisco ma non è rilevato
<Matt_91> Maurizio: come se non fosse attaccate nessuna scheda
<Maurizio> Matt_91: be diciamo che non la rileva , perche la scheda wifi c'è , infatti, su windows funziona senza probl
<Maurizio> Matt_91: presumo manca il driver , compatibile
<Maurizio> Matt_91: come posso risolvere?
<Matt_91_> Maurizio, fino non so cosa hai letto e cosa no, mi è saltata la connessione
<Maurizio> Matt_91_: t ho risp che la scheda c'è ma non la rileva , presumo manca il driver compatibile
<Matt_91_> Maurizio, se mancassero i driver la scheda sarebbe comunque elencata, al limite non funzionerebbe
<Maurizio> Matt_91_: se la scheda non c fosse , windows nn si connetterebbe wifi
<Matt_91_> Maurizio, ripeto, io non so aiutarti, mai successo, vediamo se sa aiutarti qualcun'altro
<Maurizio> Matt_91_: sperando c sia... qualcun altro :(
<Maurizio> enzotib: come posso attivare wifi su ubuntu 13.10?
<Maurizio> come faccio ad attivare wifi su ubuntu 13.10? grazie
<lillo> salve a tutti, ho dei problemi dopo l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 12:04 e non riesco a farlo partire.... e tra l'altro mi funziona solo la wireless e non mi funziona la connessione via cavo (si e' rotto l'attacco)
<massy> lillo: cosa intendi per ... nn riesco a farlo partire?
<lillo> massy ho un computer che non si puo' connettere tramite cavo perche fisicamente spaccato l'ingresso,
<lillo> dopo l'aggiornamento ho  riavviato, e mi da un errore con un programma, allora sono andato in modalita' ripristino per potermi connettermi e ovviare, ma non riesco a connettermi con la wifi (non so che comandi dare)
<lillo> ne' con il cavo (perche' l'attacco e' rotto
<lillo> massy ho un computer che non si puo' connettere tramite cavo perche fisicamente spaccato l'ingresso,
<massy> eccomi scusa lillo
<massy> mi han chiamato
<massy> dicevi??
<lillo> massy ho un computer che non si puo' connettere tramite cavo perche fisicamente spaccato l'ingresso,
<lillo> dopo l'aggiornamento ho  riavviato, e mi da un errore con un programma, allora sono andato in modalita' ripristino per potermi connettermi e ovviare, ma non riesco a connettermi con la wifi (non so che comandi dare)
<massy> ho capito fin li
<massy> che versione hai? ubuntu 12.04?
<lillo> ti faccio vedere la situazione
<lillo> si
<lillo> un attimo che ti posto l'immagine
<massy> e non riesci a connetterti alla wifi?
<massy> okay
<lillo> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=573309&p=4523965#p4523965
<lillo> ops questo e' il post che ho messo sul forum
<lillo> cmq e' tutto spiegato la
<massy> ho capito ma perche hai aggiornato dai repository??
<massy> krabador: ciao
<massy> di solito leggo che bisogna installare exnovo
<massy> non si fa mai l'update da una versione all'altra
<lillo> perche? bellla domanda ... :D
<lillo> ho mfatto una frittata
<krabador> ciao massy
<massy> io nn so rispondertti purtroppo, sono uno smanettone di linux tante cose tecniche nn le conosco
<krabador> lillo, possono verificarsi problemi
<massy> ce sempre chi è piu bravo di me
<massy> krabador: ad esempio ...
<krabador> lillo, nonostante tra le ultime versioni le cose sembrano andare bene
<krabador> ma non è assolutamente una procedura sicura al 100%
<krabador> specie se il sistema si è parecchio smanettato
<lillo> eh lo so....  cosa pensi possa fare qua http://imagebin.org/289530
<massy> krabador: lillo dice che non gli va la wifi
<krabador> non gli va nessuna rete
<lillo> no aspe', la wifi mi funziona dalla live e su win,
<krabador> lillo,  entra in live
<lillo> e quella via cavo che non funziona perche e' rotto l'attacco
<krabador> lillo, entra in live
<lillo> ok pero' devo premettere che ho la live 12:04.3 mentre sul pc ho installato 12:04.4 che deve ancora uscire... (e non so come faccio ad averla)
<massy> acc ahahaha la 12.04.04 instable
<krabador> lillo, entra in live
<lillo> ok sono su live ;)
<krabador> lillo, incollami su pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> da terminale
<lillo> non posso, posso solo copiartelo a mano....
<lillo> dimmi la riga che ti serve
<lillo> e' nell'altro pc non posso fare pastebin
<krabador> quante partizioni appaiono ?
<krabador> se sei in live, e funziona la connessione
<krabador> non solo puoi, ma devi fare pastebin
<krabador> conettiti qui con quel pc
<lillo> provo
<lillo> non riesco ad installare xchat da live... come faccio a connettermi a questo canale?
<lillo> provo a mandarmi via email il pastebin
<krabador> lillo, apri il browser
<krabador> e vai http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=zipit
<vip_> ubuntu 12.04 lts non si sente l'audio e con le cuffie si sente ma a scatti c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?grazie
<krabador> lillo, o qui http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> in "supporto"
<billoweb> buonasera
<vip_> salve
<akis24> sera
<lillo> niente da fare
<krabador> vip_, posta su pastebin sudo lshw
<krabador> lillo, apri il browser e vai  http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=zipit
<krabador> lillo, o qui http://chat.ubuntu-it.org/
<krabador> in "supporto"
<krabador> da quella famosa live.
<lillo> ho letto, non va piu' su internet
<krabador> lillo, c'è mai andata?
<lillo> da win va, da ubuntu live no
<lillo> si, ma la storia e' lunghina
<krabador> lillo, senza la connessione funzionante in live, puoi solo provare il ripristino
<krabador> !ripristino | lillo
<ubot-it> lillo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<obaoba82> buonasera
<krabador> lillo, dopodichè , puoi solo reinstallare
<lillo> io ho comprato un computer di seconda mano uguale al mio, che mi e' stato venduto dicenomi che non funzionava la wireless, invece non funzionava il cavo, allora io ho staccato la scheda wireless e ho messo la mia.... e la mia adesso funziona solo su win
<lillo> posso rimetterla la vecchia ma domani
<obaoba82> oggi pomeriggio ho scritto per segnalare un problema su ubuntu 13.10, ovvero il fatto che il passaggio da un account all'altro "al volo" senza fare termina sessione, spesso manda il sistema in crash
<obaoba82> un utente cristian_c mi ha suggerito di dare il comando faillog
<obaoba82> ho fatto faillog -a, ma non mi da nessun risultato, tutti zero, come se non ci fosse stato mai
<obaoba82> nessun crash... sbaglio qualcosa o bisognerebbe provare altro? grazie anticipate a chi mi risponderà
<vip_> vip@vip-AO751h:~$ sudo -s [sudo] password for vip:  root@vip-AO751h:~# sudo lshw vip-ao751h                     description: Computer     product: AO751h ()     vendor: Acer     version: Not Applicable     serial: LUS810B29692705A652500     width: 32 bits     capabilities: smp-1.4 smp     configuration: administrator_password=disabled boot=oem-specific cpus=1 frontpanel_password=unknown keyboard_password=unknown power-on_password=dis
<krabador> vip_, non puoi incollare in canale
<krabador> !pastebin | vip_
<ubot-it> vip_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vip_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6833928/
<vip_> scusa ma non lo sapevo
<lillo> krabador allora mi dice no proprietary drivers are in use on this system per quanto riguarda la mia scheda wireless,, mi chiede activate ma non funziona
<lillo> mi dice sorry installation of this driver failed
<lillo> please have a look at the log file for details /var/log/jockey.log
<krabador> vip_, cat /proc/meminfo
<krabador> vip_, poi pastebin
<vip_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6833947/
<krabador> vip_, tutti i tipi di audio?
<lillo> cosa posso fare? devo rimettere la vecchia scheda di rete?
<vip_> si ho provato anche su youtube niente da fare
<lillo> vorrei salvare i file su questo hd,  come posso fare?
<vip_> si sente solo con le cuffie ma a scatti
<krabador> lillo, se nel "pc che hai preso usato" c'è una scheda lan funzionante, mettila in questo pc con ubuntu problematica
<lillo> lo faccio domani, adesso non posso smontarlo.... grazie lo stesso
<krabador> lillo, se non vai in rete con questo pc, lascialo pure stare in un angolo
<lillo> senti una cosa, ma dato che ho installato la 12:04.4 , non basterebbe aspettare che venga rilasciata la iso e sistemarla ?
<obaoba82> buonasera di nuovo, c'è qualcuno disponibile ad esaminare il problema che ho riportato sopra?
<vip_> cosa potrei fare?
<vip_> non mi va l'audio e con le cuffie va ma a scatti .cosa posso fare?
<obaoba82> oggi pomeriggio ho scritto per segnalare un problema su ubuntu 13.10, ovvero il fatto che il passaggio da un account all'altro "al volo" senza fare termina sessione, spesso manda il sistema in crash.. un utente, cristian_c, mi ha suggerito di dare il comando faillog
<GIGIO1965> Buonasera, potreste linkarmi il metodo per risolvere i problemi di flash player per cpu datati?
<obaoba82> ho fatto faillog -a, ma non mi da nessun risultato, tutti zero, come se non ci fosse stato mai nessun crash... sbaglio qualcosa o bisognerebbe provare altro? grazie anticipate a chi mi risponderà
<akis24> obaoba82: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/LogDiSistema prova a vedere qui
<vip_> ci sono delle risposte
<obaoba82> akis24: grazie ora do uno sguardo
<akis24> vip_: vedi se ti è utile qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Audio/RisoluzioneProblemiAudio
<obaoba82> akis24: ci sono molti log da consultare, compreso quello degli accessi falliti che ho già esaminato ma che è vuoto.. quale (o quali) altri log dovrei esaminare per quel tipo di problema?
<akis24> obaoba82: su /var/log credo ci siano tutti i log del sistema faillog e lastlog credo siano il tuo caso
<GIGIO1965> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<akis24> GIGIO1965: ma non ti avevano fatto risolvere qualche giorno fa ?
<GIGIO1965> si, akis. Ma il problema purtroppo, persiste. Mi servirebbe il comando per sostituire il file .so di flash
<akis24> GIGIO1965: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4220330
<GIGIO1965> No, non era questo il link. Trattava delle vecchie cpu. C'era un comando per copiare ed incollare in automatico il file .so (quindi sostituirlo con un vecchia versione)
<akis24> GIGIO1965:  http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<GIGIO1965> Perfetto. Grazie Akis. Sempre preciso
<vip_> ho un problema con l'audio:si sente pero va a scatti.cosa devo fare per risolvere i probema?grazie tanto
<akis24> GIGIO1965: se non lo blocchi da synaptic quando aggiorni il sistema sei punto e a capo ..
<GIGIO1965> allora posso approfittare del tuo supporto?
<GIGIO1965> Seguo il tuo passo-passo
<akis24> GIGIO1965:  quando sistemi ti basta aprire synaptic cercare flashplugin -installer e bloccare la versione da > pacchetto > blocca versione
<GIGIO1965> Provo, akis
<trustythar> Seara  a tutti
<trustythar> scusate cè il kernel 3.08 raring pae?
<GIGIO1965> Akis, trovato su synaptic il flashplayer. Nella versione installata, compare un quadrato verde
<obaoba82> akis24: scusa ero a cena... ho visto sia faillog che lastlog, tutto vuoto...
<GIGIO1965> Fatto quello da te indicato. Credo di averlo bloccato. Adesso nel quadratino, compare un lucchetto chiuso e la stringa del file di colore rosso. Ho fatto tutto giusto?
<akis24> obaoba82: sembra che quel tipo di log siano particolari  da visualizzare cosi è scritto sul wiki se leggi bene
<akis24> GIGIO1965:  si a posto
<GIGIO1965> Ok. Spero di non avere più problemi. Grazie ancora per la tua disponibilità
<akis24> prego
<akis24> obaoba82: Tra i vari file presenti in /var/log ve ne sono alcuni destinati ad essere letti da particolari applicazioni  ecc ecc
<obaoba82> akis24: si ho eseguito le istruzioni, li ho aperti da terminale sia lastlog che faillog, con le opzioni giuste, ma mi da tutti zero il faillog e tutti "nessun accesso effettuato" il lastlog
<obaoba82> akis24: questo intendevo per "tutto vuoto" :)
<akis24> obaoba82: non saprei aiutarti oltre
<obaoba82> akis24: tranquillo, grazie per averci provato!!
<akis24> figurati
<obaoba82> akis24: se può esserti utile, il problema lo fa solo se, mentre ho usato un utente, ho effettuto una qualunque modifica al sistema, sia essa un installazione di un programma sia una modifica banale ad un file... dopo ciò, se cambio utente, va in crash, altrimenti no...
<akis24> ok
<guaio67> buonasera qualcuna sa come installare Draftsign 64
<guaio67> qualcuno scusate
<akis24> !chat | guaio67
<ubot-it> guaio67: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MarcoSpazzoli> buona serata a tutti
<MarcoSpazzoli> ho bisogno di un-informazione
<akis24> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<MarcoSpazzoli> il mio problema e questo non riesco a scaricare la lingua italiana nel mio ubuntu ce solo la lingua inglese come mai secondo voi??
<akis24> MarcoSpazzoli: versione di ubuntu ?
<MarcoSpazzoli> l-ultima scaricata dal sito
<akis24> marcello1: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/session-language.html
<MarcoSpazzoli> li ci sono andato ma come opizione cè solo appunto inglese come mai?
<akis24> MarcoSpazzoli: in fase di installazione hai impostato italiano ?
<MarcoSpazzoli> mi sa che sia andato avanti quindi devo reinstallarlo vero??
<akis24> MarcoSpazzoli: apri il terminale e dai  sudo apt-get install language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it
<MarcoSpazzoli> ho provato pure quello ma riprovo ;)
<MarcoSpazzoli> asik24 mi ha fatto cosi "marcospazzoli@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install language-pack-it language-pack-gnome-it [sudo] password for marcospazzoli:  Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package language-pack-it E: Unable to locate package language-pack-gnome-it marcospazzoli@ubuntu:~$ " va bene?
<akis24> MarcoSpazzoli: e poi leggi anche qui  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<poccy> Buona sera a tutti ho bisogno di aiuto sia per la riparazione di boot o grub sia per un problema legato ad essa!
<poccy> chi mi aiuterebbe?
<poccy> In pratica io accendo il pc e viene fuori una schermata dell' acer dopodiche vien fuori un menù in cui c'è scritto ubuntu ed altre tre parole legate ad ubuntu ! Se io clicco su ubuntu enta nel sistema Lubuntu senza problemi altrimenti se non clicco nulla dopo qualche secondo mi copare la schermata di lubuntu ma tutta a righe come se non prendesse il segnale! può essere un problea di boot?di avvio o cos altro?come risolvere?
<poccy> ce nessuno?
<krabador> di driver video
<poccy> krabador eila!
<poccy> quindi dici che e consigliabile installare un driver video ?
<krabador> era un netbook?
<poccy> e un notebook lo sto usando ora
<poccy> è sempre lo stesso
<poccy> leggendo i sa che devo ripristinare il boot
<poccy> vabbe forse ho trovato semmai torno qui ! Buona serata grazie comunque
<poccy> Ciao
<anjo25> salve vorrei alcue inforazioni
<vitoooo> Ciao, come faccio ad ELIMINARE completamente skype da ubuntu??
<vitoooo> visto che non si avvia se NON da terminale e non mi vede la webcam?
<anjo25> ho acquistato unpc asus con itel I3 3217 scheda grafica gforce 740m usb3 posso istallare ubuntu 13 senza problemi
<anjo25> e poi che significa che supportato per 9 mesi??
<vitoooo> ho già provato ha disinstallarlo sia da synaptic che da terminale ma non riesco a togliere tutti i file e nemmeno l'icona di applicazioni-internet-skype
<fun> qualcuno sa se è possibile spostare il launcher nella parte inferiore della scrivania? grazie
<krabador> fun, di quale ubuntu?
<fun> kabrador: versione 13.10
<fun> Qualcuno sa se è possibile spostare il launcher nella parte inferiore della scrivania? Grazie
<Manu_145> Sera, non riesco ad aprire impostazioni audio :O
<Manu_145> clicco sopra ma non si aprono
<Guest19001> ciao a tutti sono sempre io :) ho messo ubuntu in italiano ma ora ho un altro problema!
<Guest19001> il mio problema è questo come faccio a togliere "protetta da scrittura" di una chiave usb?? per poi formattarla con gparted?
<Guest19001> avete letto il messaggio?
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-29
<krabador> Guest19001, hai visto se la protezione è hardware
<Guest19001> krabador come faccio a verificarlo?
<krabador> Guest19001, la chiavetta puo' avere una levetta
<Guest19001> nono niente levette
<krabador> Guest19001, inseriscila, apri il teminale, da il comando umount
<krabador> alla partizione e poi apri gparted
<Guest19001> scrivo solo umount? nel terminale?
<krabador> Guest19001, umount /dev/sdxx
<Guest19001> ok provo
<krabador> in base a quella che è la partizione della chiavetta
<Guest19001> ok!
<krabador> Guest19001, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> e vedi come si chiama la chiavetta
<Guest19001> per andare in root?
<krabador> fdisk va solo con sudo
<Guest19001> umount /dev/sdb1 ho fatto quello poi ?
<krabador> Guest19001, se non è apparso niente, era montata
<krabador> adesso sudo gparted
<krabador> cancella la partizione creane una nuova del file system che ti serve
<Guest19001> della chiavetta?
<krabador> non hai bisogno di formattare la chiavetta?
<Guest19001> esatto
<krabador> e allora?
<Guest19001> mi dice protetto...
<krabador> !imagebin | Guest19001
<ubot-it> Guest19001: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Manu_145> qualcuno sa come mai non mi apre piu' impostazioni audio in alto a destra??
<Manu_145> uso il taso per abbassare il volume, ma il dursore visivo scende, ma il volume rimane alto ho provato ad aprire le impostazioni audio ma non vuole aprirsi.
<manu_145> Ragazzi sto uscendo pazzo, problema audio xubuntu, impossibile aprire regolazioni audio con tasto sx mouse dal'icona della barra in alto dx. (spero sia chiaro :( )
<akis24> giorno
<ugo> ciao ce nessuno?
<ugo> e urgente
<cristian_c> !nessuno | ugo
<ubot-it> ugo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ugo> cristian puoi aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | ugo
<ubot-it> ugo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ugo> ciao ce nessuno?
<glpiana> ola
<ugo> ciao
<ugo> puoi aiutarmi?
<glpiana> !nessuno | ugo
<ubot-it> ugo: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<glpiana> ugo, quindi?
<ugo> devo installare ubuntu
<ugo> ora sono collegato tramite la iso con lusb
<ugo> e vorrei fare due partizioni
<ugo> lasciare windows e installare ubuntu..
<cristian_c> ugo, funziona tutto bene?
<ugo> ho cliccato su installa
<ugo> si funziona tutto bene
<cristian_c> ugo, ti consiglio di non disinstallare windows
<ugo> infatti non vojo disinstallalrlo
<ugo> vojo fare due partizioni
<ugo> solo che non so come fare
<glpiana> ugo, hai deframmentato il disco di windows prima di cominciare?
<ugo> ieri mi avevan detto di passare qui
<ugo> no che vuol dire>?
<ugo> ..
<glpiana> ugo, vuol dire avviare windows, andare col tasto destro sul disco C:, avviarne gli strumenti e scegliere la deframmentazione
<ugo> e a cosa serve?
<glpiana> ugo, serve a compattare tutti i dati di windows all'inizio del disco in modo da avere spazio per ridimensionarlo durante l'installazione di ubuntu
<ugo> e obbligatorio farlo?
<glpiana> ugo, no, nulla è obbligatorio, ma potresti trovarti nella condizione di non poter dedicare a ubuntu tutto lo spazio che vuoi
<ugo> non fa niente
<glpiana> ugo, se windows ha dei file in fondo al disco non ridimensionerai un bel nulla
<ugo> vorrei installare tutto cosi come e
<ugo> aiutami a installarlo insieme a windows
<ugo> non ci riesco
<cristian_c> ugo, la deframmentazione ti permette di creare lo spazio sufficiente per un'altra partizione, eventualmente
<glpiana> ugo, ti ho già detto cosa devi fare anzitutto. se non vuoi farlo io che ci posso fare?
<cristian_c> ugo, quindi,se è frammentata, per ridimensionare la partizione devi prima deframmentare
<ugo> sono caduto
<ugo> scusate
<ugo> dicevi?
<cristian_c> ugo, la deframmentazione ti permette di creare lo spazio sufficiente per un'altra partizione, eventualmente
<cristian_c> ugo, quindi,se è frammentata, per ridimensionare la partizione devi prima deframmentare
<ugo> ok
<ugo> non si puo installare senza deframmentare?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> ugo, senti, puoi anche provare. avvia l'installazione e quando arrivi al partizionamento avvisaci
<cristian_c> ugo, se non è frammentato , sì
<ugo> sono gia arrivato al partizionamento
<ugo> ci sn scritti
<ugo> sd3
<ugo> sd2
<ugo> sd1
<ugo> sd4
<cristian_c> !enter | ugo
<ubot-it> ugo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<ugo> ora non so cosa cliccare cosa fare
<glpiana> !image | ugo
<ubot-it> ugo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> ugo, cattura una schermata e postala
<ugo> come si fa a catturare limmagine?
<glpiana> ugo, premi il tasto stamp o print screen sulla tastiera
<ugo> fatto
<ugo> ora dove la carico'
<ugo> ?
<glpiana> !image | ugo
<ubot-it> ugo: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ugo> http://imagebin.org/289666
<ugo> come devo fare?
<glpiana> ugo, secondo me c'è poco da fare perchè hai le partizioni di recovery di windows che occupano lo spazio in cui avresti potuto installare ubuntu
<ugo> quindi?
<glpiana> ugo, quindi nulla, a meno di andare a rimuovere le recovery di windows, cosa che non mi arrischierei a fare. non vorrei comprometterti l'uso del pc
<ugo> come faccio quindi ad installare ubuntu?
<glpiana> ugo, aggiungi un altro disco per esempio
<ugo> ovvero?
<glpiana> ugo, acquisti un nuovo hard disk o ne recuperi uno, apri il pc, attacchi tutti i cavi del caso.
<ugo> no non mi va
<ugo> per poter installare ubuntu devo formattare anche windows da capo giusto?
<ugo> reinstallare tutto da capo?
<glpiana> ugo, allora non ho altre soluzioni da proporti. visto che il tuo pc supporta l'avvio da usb, usalo da usb
<glpiana> ugo, no, non ho detto questo
<glpiana> ugo, hai installato tu windows su questo pc?
<ugo> no
<glpiana> ugo, e quindi come reinstalleresti tutto da capo?
<ugo> mi faccio aiuitare da mio cugino che lo ha installato
<ugo> quindi la soluzione e di formattare tutto e reinstallare da capo tutto?
<ugo> vero?
<cristian_c> ugo, hai tutte le partizioni primarie occupate
<glpiana> ugo, se te lo ha installato tuo cugino, chiedigli se puoi rimuovere le partizioni relative al Windows Recovery Environment
<glpiana> ugo, e comunque a quella domanda ho già risposto sopra
<ugo> ci pensera lui allora
<ugo> credevo di farcela da solo ma non e cosi
<ugo> fa niente grazie cmq
<glpiana> ugo, se tuo cugino ti dice che puoi anche farne a meno per me puoi rimuoverle e sfruttare quello spazio per ubuntu
<ugo> e si cancellerebbe windows?
<ugo> ..
<glpiana> ugo, io di windows non so nulla. non so a cosa serva e come venga utilizzato quel recovery environment. quindi evito di dirti sciocchezze fuori luogo. chiedi a tuo cugino
<ugo> OK
<ugo> CIAO
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> buongiorno a tutti ho ancora quel problema della formattazione chi mi puo aiutare?
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, quel famoso problema di cui tutti sanno? :)
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> yes :D
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, e non è che hai voglia di riproporlo, mica che ci sia qualcuno che non sa di cosa parli
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> il mio problema è questo che la mia chiavetta usb è protetta da scrittura volevo provare prima a togliere la protezione poi formattarla come posso fare?? =) grazie
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, è protetta da scrittura? in che senso? se non ha una protezione fisica (interruttore) che problema hai a formattarla?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> no nessun interrutorre il problema che è protteta e non va la formattazione
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, inserisci la chiavetta usb, apri un terminale, scrivi: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> !paste | MARCOSPAZZOLI
<ubot-it> MARCOSPAZZOLI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> devo essere in root?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> glpiana una volta fatto cio cosa devo fare??
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, non devi essere root
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, devi copiare l'output su pastebin, seguendo le istruzioni che ti ha dato ubot-it
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> perfetto ora provo
<alex80> qualcuno puo darmi un consiglio?
<glpiana> !qualcuno | alex80
<ubot-it> alex80: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<alex80> ho appenta creato una versione cdlive di ubuntu, avviandola pero dopo farmi scegliere di poter provare da cd, mi carica solo l'immaginecolorata del desktop ma non mi fa vedere nessuna icona ne la barra in alto
<ExPBoy> alex80, cosa intendi per creato?
<ExPBoy> hai scaricato la iso e poi masterizzata su dvd?
<alex80> expboy: praticamente ho scaricato il file .iso da torent, l'ho testato md5 come dice il sito , l'ho masterizzato su dvd e l'ho avviato
<ExPBoy> alex80, md5 non da errori?
<alex80> no md5 coincideva
<ExPBoy> forse è andata male la masterizzazione
<ExPBoy> riprova
<alex80> nero mi diceva masterizzazione completata con successso
<glpiana> alex80, quando avvii il cd e vedi in basso un'cona di una tastiera e di un omino, premi un tasto. poi scegli da lì di provare ubuntu senza installare
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836701/plain/ ecco qui il link
<alex80> gl piana:  faccio appunto cosi poi mi carica l'immagine del desktop senza farmi vedere ne le icone ne la barra in alto
<glpiana> alex80, allora prova, sempre dal menu iniziale, a premere F6 e a selezionare l'opzione "nomodeset"
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, allora, sta chiavetta va spazzata del tutto? non ti serve il contenuto?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> glpiana no devo semplicemente ri renderla funzionante inf FAT32 !  e farle la pulizia
<glpiana> mapreri, ok, nel terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, scusa :)
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ok, nel terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> glpiana mi dice cosi: Impossibile scrivere la tabella delle partizioni.
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ti ha ridato il prompt dei comandi?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> in che senso?
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, nel senso che sei tornato a nome@computer:~$  ?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> a si! :D
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, allora prova con questo comando: sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ok ora provo!
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ma la mia chaivetta ha si chiama sdb1 non è che devo mettere quel nome?
<glpiana> no
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ok allora dice /dev/sdb setting reaonly to 0 (off) readonly =  0 (off) ora?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> *readonly
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ora togli la chiavetta, poi reinseriscila
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, quindi ridai il comando: dmesg | tail          e metti nuovamente su pastebin
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> a chiavetta tolta?
<glpiana> no, dopo averla reinserita. e l'ho pure scritto
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ok
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ecco qui gl http://paste.ubuntu.com/6836790/
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, dai ancora: sudo hdparm -r0 /dev/sdb
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> dice sempre:  /Dev/sdb: setting readonly to 0 (off) readonly = 0 (off)
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ora: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> gl : Impossibile scrivere la tabella delle partizioni.
<glpiana> MARCOSPAZZOLI, sudo hdparm -r /dev/sdb
<nub_zero> ciao a tutti
<nub_zero> vorrei installare lubuntu sul pc di mio padre che ha già due partizioni(forse tre) una con linux, una con windows, e forse una con i dati
<Liceo> ciao ,ho un problema : su ubuntu 10.04 il cd new horizons non si avvia
<nub_zero> io vorrei installare lubuntu solo sulla partizione con linux e lasciare tutto il resto intatto
<massy> nub_zero: ciao posso esserti utile?
<Liceo> ciao ,si grazie non riesco a far partire in exe il cd new horizons
<glpiana> !wine | Liceo
<ubot-it> Liceo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<glpiana> nub_zero, vediamo come son messe le partizioni. in un terminale scrivi: sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | nub_zero
<ubot-it> nub_zero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Asusf3s> ciao, entro per cercare aiuto tecnico. Ho appena istallato ubuntustudio e mi da continuamente problemi di grafica. Mi collassa letteralmente lo schermo, i pixel impazziscono e rimangono in pemo immagine accavallandosi e impedendomi di vedere qualsiasi cosa che non somigli a dei coriandoli.
<Asusf3s> mannaggia forse ho scritto troppo, avevo scritto anche: ciao! entro perchè cerco aiuto tecnico...
<Asusf3s> c'è qualcuno?
<Asusf3s> *fermoimmagine e non pemoimmagine :S
<Asusf3s> ddevo scrivere in inglese anche qui?
<Asusf3s> i've to write in english? i don't feel confortable to. :S
<glpiana> Asusf3s, che versione hai installato?
<Asusf3s> ciao! emmm.. come lo capisco, credo l'ultima, l'ho scaricata a gennaio.
<Asusf3s> come lo capisco che versione è per dirtelo?
<glpiana> Asusf3s, apri un terminale e scrivi: lsb_release -r
<Asusf3s> su answersyahoo ho letto che per questi problemi può bastare aggiornare dei driver..
<Asusf3s> fatto , dice, 13.10
<glpiana> Asusf3s, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> Asusf3s, ti chiederà la password, scrivila anche se non viene visualizzata
<Asusf3s> sta lavorando ....
<Asusf3s> ( :) )
<Asusf3s> lettura elenco dei pacchetti ...Fatto
<Asusf3s> e ora?
<glpiana> Asusf3s, scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Asusf3s> recuperati 902kb in 13s (68,1 kn/s)
<Asusf3s> dunque dice :
<Asusf3s> I seguenti pacchetti saranno aggiornati:
<Asusf3s>   libmysqlclient18 mysql-common python-cupshelpers
<Asusf3s>   system-config-printer-common system-config-printer-gnome
<Asusf3s>   system-config-printer-udev xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Asusf3s> 7 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Asusf3s> scusami ,
<Asusf3s> ci sei ancora?
<glpiana> sì
<Asusf3s> avevo incollato e si è disattivata la chat.
<glpiana> Asusf3s, certo, è normale. non si incolla in canale
<Asusf3s> dunque, dice .. ora trascrivo..
<glpiana> !paste | Asusf3s
<ubot-it> Asusf3s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Asusf3s> come.. beh, mi sembra piu facile trascrivere.. :S
<Asusf3s> scusa per il tempo.. :S
<glpiana> Asusf3s, trascrivere cosa?
<glpiana> Asusf3s, il problema non è "incollare", il problema è la lunghezza dell'output
<glpiana> quindi usa pastebin
<glpiana> ma ora non serve, ho letto. conferma la richiesta del terminale e quando ha terminato di installare riavvia
<Asusf3s> ci sono 3 nomi di pacchetti che saranno aggiornati 7 aggiornati, 0 istallati 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.. poi dice che è necessario scaricare 1910kb di archivi. ...Continuare S/N ?
<Asusf3s> ok quindi meto s.
<Asusf3s> *metto.. messo.. sta caricando..
<fmjita> buon giorno, a chi mi posso rivolgere per avere aiuto nel configurare la wifi nel mio portatile? ho provato in diversi modi ma senza fortuna
<sqirell> buongiorno a tutti, ho installato ubuntu su un eeepc 1000hd con 2giga di ram, ma è molto lento c'è un modo per farlo andare piu veloce grazie
<glpiana> fmjita, scheda wifi interna?
<glpiana> Asusf3s, per cortesia non scrivermi in privato
<fmjita> si è una broadcom, ho letto che è un pò un casino
<Asusf3s> scusa pensavo fosse più comodo. :(
<glpiana> fmjita, non necessariamente
<glpiana> !broadcom | fmjita
<ubot-it> fmjita: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<glpiana> fmjita, comincia a seguire la guida
<glpiana> sqirell, potresti provare con una interfaccia più leggera, tipo lxde o xfce
<fmjita> ci provo, grazie, resto qui per aggiornarvi
<glpiana> sqirell, per installarle devi mettere il pacchetto lubuntu-desktop o xubuntu-desktop rispettivamente
<sqirell> non conosco i comandi per farlo
<glpiana> sqirell, c'è un gestore dei pacchetti apposta
<Asusf3s> (intanto io provo a vedere come va riavviando . grazie. )
<sqirell> sono poco pratico scusa...devo scrivere un comando dal terminale per aggiornarlo a xubuntu?
<glpiana> sqirell, se proprio vuoi farlo da terminale scrivi: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktp      (o lubuntu-desktop, lubuntu è più leggero)
<sqirell> tu cosa mi consigli
<glpiana> sqirell, non ti consiglio nulla, ti ho detto quale dei due è più leggero. per il resto è indifferente, si tratta solo di interfacce grafiche. i programmi che ci girano sopra van bene per tutte
<sqirell> ti ringrazio molto e buona giornata  ora lo installo
<fmjita> Grazie mille, problema wi-fi Broadcom risolto
<glpiana> :)
<fmjita> la wifi era la mia preoccupazione più grande, mi dite se c'è un fix per far spegnere il pc? perchè lo devo fare forzatamente in quanto "arresta" e "riavvia" non eseguono il comando
<glpiana> fmjita, se provi a dare nel terminale: sudo halt          si arresta correttamente?
<fmjita> non l ho provato, vi dico
<fmjita> rieccomi
<fmjita> si blocca nella schermata di arresto, ovvero la shcermata blu con la scritta "lubuntu" e con i puntini che caricano
<glpiana> fmjita, potresti provare con delle opzioni di avvio
<glpiana> fmjita, ma io ora sto andando a mangiare
<fmjita> si, male che vada arresto forzato. :)
<glpiana> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio?action=show&redirect=AmministrazioneSistema%2FParametriAvvio
<fmjita> ok grazie per il mometno, io resto qui
<fmjita> pare che i driver f43 della wifi broadcom siano saltati nuovamente al riavvio :((
<fmjita> a dopo, buon pranzo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Manu_145>  buon pome, mi servirebbe il link diretto per foto da inserire in chat , grazie
<glpiana> !image | Manu_145
<ubot-it> Manu_145: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Manu_145> grazie mille
<Manu_145> http://imagebin.org/289698 il problema non e' nell'installare il Kerne, l'ho fatto tramite il gestore pacchetti, ma cmq se decidessi di clikkare sopra compare questo http://imagebin.org/289699
<glpiana> Manu_145, vuoi installare bcmwl-kernel-source?
<Manu_145> glpiana: e' gia' installato, ho provveduto tramite synaprtic
<glpiana> ah ok
<fmjita> buon pomeriggio
<fmjita> pare che i driver f43 della wifi broadcom siano saltati nuovamente al riavvio :((
<glpiana> fmjita, li inseriamo in modprobe. usi ubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu o kubuntu?
<Manu_145> glpiana: quale programma dovrei utilizzare per far si che una volta clikkato si azioni (coe prima in ubuntu succedeva?) :?
<fmjita> lubuntu su un notebook hp
<glpiana> fmjita, allora scrivi nel terminale: sudo leafpad /etc/modules
<glpiana> fmjita, in fondo al file aggiungi una riga con scritto: b43
<glpiana> fmjita, poi salvi e al riavvio dovrebbe caricarteli
<fmjita> questo è il file modules
<fmjita> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time. # # This file contains the names of kernel modules that should be loaded # at boot time, one per line. Lines beginning with "#" are ignored. # Parameters can be specified after the module name.  lp
<glpiana> Manu_145, credo che quello che ti serve sia apturl ma non ne sono convinto al 100 %
<fmjita> devo metterlo prima o dopo lp
<glpiana> sopra o sotto è indifferente fmjita
<Manu_145> apturl, do un'occhiata in web. per il momento grazie
<fmjita> ok provo
<fmjita> riavvio e torno
<fmjita__> nada
<glpiana> fmjita__, scrivi nel terminale: lsmod
<glpiana> !paste | fmjita__
<ubot-it> fmjita__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Manu_145> glpiana: e' stato di aiuto, ho premuto un qualsiasi tasto e funziona, vediamo se il riavvio mantiene le modifiche. grazie
<Asusf3s> ciao, avevo chiesto aiuto prima per un problema coi pixel di ubuntu, ho fatto degli aggiornamenti tramite terminale come mi è stato suggerito, ho riavviato ma il problema continua a ripresentarsi. è veramente frustrante, si risolve solo spegnendo brutalmente il pc e diavviandolo..
<Asusf3s> cosa bisogna fare che io non ho fatto?
<glpiana> Asusf3s, nel terminale scrivi: lspci           e metti su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | Asusf3s
<ubot-it> Asusf3s: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<troubles> ciao a tutti
<iuli> salve
<iuli> ho un problema con l'audio
<iuli> mi va a scatti
<iuli> cosa posso fare? aiutatemi vi prego
<troubles> che computer hai?
<iuli> acer aspire one
<troubles> ultra-vechio?
<iuli> non tanto
<troubles> che programma usi per sentire la musica?
<Asusf3s> bene glpiana il link http://paste.ubuntu.com/6837773/
<iuli> ma io ho provato su youtube e va a scatti xo va anche su vlc a scatti
<iuli> allora?
<troubles> ti va a scartti sia youtube che vlc
<iuli> esatto
<troubles> io ho un computer bello vecchio ma non mi va a scatti nulla, ho installato lubuntu
<iuli> inoltre ho provato anche con le cuffie e va a scatti
<troubles> per i video uso vlc, mozilla è già installato
<glpiana> Asusf3s, ora passami l'output di: lsmod
<iuli> io mi sono installato ubunto 12.04
<troubles> io se fossi in te installerei lubuntu
<troubles> è + leggero
<iuli>  sei sicuro che andrà meglio ?
<Asusf3s> glpiana come si fa? digito dinuovo al terminale lsmod e ti invio il risultato?
<troubles> io sto usando un computer fisso che ha tipo 10 anni
<troubles> e non mi va a scatti nulla
<iuli> xk l'havevo gia installato tempo fa e nn andava molto bene
<glpiana> Asusf3s, sì, come hai fatto per lspci
<troubles> no?
<glpiana> iuli, per vlc fai questa prova
<iuli> dimmi
<glpiana> iuli, vai nelle preferenze, nella sezione audio. troverai diversi moduli
<glpiana> iuli, provali uno per volta e vedi se cambia qualcosa
<Asusf3s> il link per glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/6837795/
<iuli> non trovo le preferenze
<troubles> mi spiegate come faccio a copiare del testo dal terminale?
<glpiana> Asusf3s, segui questa guida per abilitare i driver proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<iuli> non ho nessun modo
<glpiana> Asusf3s, e poi vedi se ti propone i driver proprietari nvidia
<Asusf3s> selezionandolo @troubles come un normale testo.
<iuli> modulo
<glpiana> troubles, lo selezioni, poi tasto destro -> copia
<troubles> ah basta evidenziarlo perchè si copi?
<Asusf3s> ok glpiana provo ..
<Asusf3s> grazie.
<glpiana> iuli, strumenti -> preferenze
<troubles> il tasto destro non mi apre nessun menu a tendina
<glpiana> iuli, poi a sinistra scegli audio e modifichi il modulo di uscita
<glpiana> troubles, su che sistema sei?
<troubles> lubuntu
<glpiana> troubles, vabbè, seleziona e poi incollalo direttamente premendo la rotella del mouse
<troubles> sto usando UXterm
<troubles> bignoob@bignoob-desktop:~/Scaricati/ol_linux$ ./ol.x86.linux.bin ./ol.x86.linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libcal3d.so.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<troubles> fico!!!
<iuli> tu che ubuntu hai?
<troubles> mi aiutate?
<troubles> non sapevo che bastasse premere la rotella!
<iuli> glpiana
<troubles> zto tentando di installare other life
<iuli> devo andare ci vediamo tra 4 ore
<glpiana> troubles, non c'è supporto per programmi esterni ai repository ufficiali su questo canale
<troubles> lol
<troubles> qualche indicazione su dove posso chiedere?
<troubles> sui forum del gioco non ci capisco nulla
<glpiana> troubles, su che versione di lubuntu sei?
<troubles> non ricoedo come si fa a vederla?
<troubles> credo l'ultima
<glpiana> lsb_release -r
<troubles> jsb?
<troubles> ahh
<troubles> 13.10
<glpiana> troubles, sudo apt-get install libcal3d12
<troubles> grazieee
<troubles> ho il terrore che manchi un'altra libreria dopo questa
<troubles> se non altro questa sono 193kb e non i 499 mb della scorsa
<glpiana> troubles, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat
<troubles> gz
<troubles> arrivo
<Asusf3s> sono nella finestra Driver Aggiuntivi di Softwer e Aggiornamenti, era selezionato un driver (opensource) da un elenco in cui ci sono 4 ( proprietario9 e un (proprietario ,testato) posso scegliere uno a caso? si tratta di selezionare con una spunta e aggiornare..
<Asusf3s> ho scelto uno dei ( proprietario) e adesso sta caricando..
<troubles> ma tu non ci sei glpiana
<glpiana> !image | Asusf3s
<ubot-it> Asusf3s: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<vip0> salve .ho un problema con l'audio va a scatti .mi potete aiutare?
<glpiana> vip0, hai fatto quello che ti ho consigliato prima con vlc?
<Asusf3s> accidenti ma per copiare la schermata non si faceva alt-ctrl-stamp? perchè non riesco a incollare nulla su gimp? come faccio a passarti la schermata se nemmeno riesco ad intrappolarla?
<glpiana> Asusf3s, premi stamp
<Asusf3s> ok... :( ( non riesco neanche a vergognarmi :S per quanto sono incompetente.. :S )
<Asusf3s> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=289708
<Asusf3s> inizialmente era spuntato : in uso x di x.org - driver... e sotto non usare dispositivo..
<Asusf3s> ho gia applicato la modifica sopra e stavo per farla sotto con in uso demone del modem software ... ( proprietario)
<glpiana> Asusf3s, lascia stare il modem che rischi che ti parta l'audio
<glpiana> Asusf3s, hai scelto quel driver video con un criterio o sei andato a caso?
<Asusf3s> ok.
<Asusf3s> sno andato a caso.
<Asusf3s> perchè era il primo (proprietario ) in elenco
<glpiana> Asusf3s, io tenderei a mettere il 173... e comunque hai scelto il secondo, non il primo
<Asusf3s> credo sia una scelta reversibile :S ...
<glpiana> scegli il 173 oppure quello testato
<Asusf3s> ok provo il 173.
<Asusf3s> ( ma in base a cosa si sceglie? )
<glpiana> Asusf3s, il 173 è più vecchio e più testato
<Asusf3s> ok.
<Asusf3s> (sta aggiornando.. )
<glpiana> Asusf3s, ricordati di rimettere a posto il pallino del modem prima di applicare
<Asusf3s> ( si fatto)
<Asusf3s> :)
<glpiana> Asusf3s, poi riavvia e speriamo che si accenda
<Asusf3s> beh, di solito si accende, il problema è / era(!) che improvvisamente la grafica smetteva di funzionare e lo schermo impazziva.. moriva.. insomma non si vedeva piu niente di comprensibile.. :S
<Asusf3s> ok, ha finito, chiudo le finestre, spengo garbatamente e riaccendo .
<glpiana> ok
<Asusf3s> no .. accidenti nemmeno il tempo di spegnere/ chiudere firefox che non vedo piu niente.. sto scrivendo sulla riga di chat della finestra tutta bianca sullo sfondo sbavato di tuttel le finestre precedenti e i trascinamenti ma non so se sto veramente scrivendo :S è tutto bianco :S spengo brutalmente!!!! argh!
<asusf3s> rieccomi!
<asusf3s> ho tutta la tastiera sballata e il pc [ impazzito di piu.. credo che riistallero il sistema operativo perch[ non riesco piu ad entrarci col normale avvio, ora sono in live session da chiavetta >S
<asusf3s> ci sei glpiana_
<asusf3s> _
<glpiana> asusf3s, quindi l'installazione dei driver non è andata a buon fine
<asusf3s> non riesco nemmeno a mettere il punto interrogativo.. la tastiera si disimpostata
<glpiana> asusf3s, quali avevi scelto alla fine?
<asusf3s> no >(
<asusf3s> >(
<asusf3s> era una faccina sorridenta >S
<asusf3s> >)
<asusf3s> il 173
<asusf3s> ma il probelam della schermata si [ presentato poi,
<asusf3s> avevo anche scritto ma non so se [ arrivata la scrittura..
<glpiana> asusf3s, allora prima di tutto vai nelle impostazioni della tastiera e cambia il layout. metti quello italiano così si capisce quello che scrivi
<asusf3s> perch[ mentre chiudevo firefox [ collassato dinuovo lo schermo e vedevo tutto trascinato... della chata ho riconosciuto la riga e  ho scritto senza vedere la digitazione.. non so se [ arrivato il maidai XD
<asusf3s> ok.. devo trovare la via per le impostazioni tastiera..
<asusf3s> ma secondo me faccio prima a riistallare tutto da capo e appena istallato il sistemaoperativo pensare ai driver giusti.
<glpiana> asusf3s, quando avvii il pc adesso cosa succede?
<asusf3s> tanto non ho niente da salvare di personale.. mi sono rassegnata ad aver perso tutto dall-ultima implosione con xp >D
<asusf3s> quando avvio il pc senza chiavetta>
<asusf3s> parte la schermata di avvio asus, * normale(
<asusf3s> e poi dopo un po di schemata nera appare la schermata fisssa NVIDIA cn il logo ..
<asusf3s> che non avevo mai visto prima ..
<glpiana> normale, visto che prima non avevi i driver nvidia
<glpiana> e poi?
<asusf3s> poi non compare piu nulla.. e se digito a cavolo sulla tastiera cominciano a comparire comandi ma non si muove nulla..
<asusf3s> e poi nulla, dopo il logo NVIDIA massimo appare schermata nera o dinuovo schermata NVIDIA. non so se devo avere pazienza.. secondo me no..
<asusf3s> perch[ non spingo nulla [ parte la schermata.
<glpiana> asusf3s, allora quando sei in quella situazione, premi ctrl+alt+f1 e vedi se passi al login testuale. se dovesse succedere, esegui il login
<asusf3s> cosa sono i login testuali _ la schermata nera con riquadro azzurrino in cui selezioni come avviare_
<glpiana> asusf3s, dopodichè scrivi: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-173
<glpiana> asusf3s, no
<glpiana> asusf3s, dopo il logo nvidia intendo, premi ctrl+alt+f1
<asusf3s> provo , quindi ora prima ricambio l-avvio dall- hd interno dal BOOT, e poi faccio come mi hai detto tu. ... *purge sta per elimina_puntointerrogativochiusaparentesi(
<asusf3s> vado...
<Asusf3s> rieccomi...
<Asusf3s> :(
<glpiana> Asusf3s, sei riuscito ad andare al login testuale?
<Asusf3s> ho riirstallato tutto.. ora non ho ancora il volume e firefox è in inglese..
<glpiana> vabbè
<Asusf3s> ma il login testuale è quello sullo sfondo azzurro( finestra) con sfondo nero dello schermo ? in cui scegli se entrare in ubuntu studio ubuntustudio( ... ) o altre selezioni?
<Asusf3s> premendo ctrl+alt+f1  non cambiava nulla non c'erano reazioni.
<glpiana> Asusf3s, come ti ho risposto prima, no
<Asusf3s> ora in compenso posso/possiamo provare a mettere da zero i driver.. e scegliere quelli giusti.
<Asusf3s> mi dispiace che non c'è una chat in italiano solo di ubuntustudio.
<glpiana> Asusf3s, prima aggiorna il sistema
<Asusf3s> sto valutando di mettere un'altra versione se questa continua a darmi quel problema.. ma non so se dipende dall'asus e quindi anche nelle altre versioni si ripresenta perchè è l'asus il problema.
<Asusf3s> come aggiorno il sistema?  in agionamenti software ( che si è aperto da solo) ci sono vari aggiornamenti per un totale di 253,7 mb.. vuoi che ti mando un immagine?
<glpiana> Asusf3s, no, non serve. falli e basta
<Asusf3s> avviati...
<robfisa> sera  a tutti
<robfisa> una domanda .....   come faccio a far riaprire la finestra di deluge?....   se  apro questa applicazione vedo solo
<robfisa>  una goccia in alto a sin
<robfisa> anzi dx
<robfisa> ?
<jester-> robfisa: prova a rinominare la realtiva cartella nascota nella home
<robfisa> ok provo grazie per ora
<jester-> robfisa: usare transmission smplice e affidabile?
<robfisa> usare che?
<robfisa> non conosco...
<robfisa> dalla shelll  io non lo so fare....
<robfisa> non si rinomina..... non ci capisco nulla
<jester-> robfisa: fallo dal filemaager, pigi control-h e lo vedi
<jester-> o menu visualizza
<bobb> salve ..  buonasera ...chiedo.. come mai lancio il pgm deluge   ... vedo che il pgm si apre e quindi anche la finestra si apre,  ma rimane nascosta  sulla dx del monitor e non c'è verso di rivedere il pgm aperto...?
<krabador> bobb, in che ubuntu?
<bobb> 10 04...
<krabador> deluge fa il task?
<bobb> 13 10   scusa
<krabador> eh...
<krabador> bah.
<bobb> versione 13 10
<krabador> la prima risposta è quella che conta
<bobb> sicuro?
<bobb> mi sembra di dare i numeri al lotto
<dibe98> ciao a tutti io ho un b
<dibe98> *problema
<bobb> ieri vedevo i due torrent che ho in scaricamento... per la prima volta.. ora non va più
<krabador> bobb, se usi il sistema da un po', sai anche che versione hai
<krabador> non dai i numeri a lotto
<bobb> da due giorni.... su un pc nuovo
<krabador> dibe98, chiedi
<bobb> ho qui davanti il cd...
<krabador> e sta 10.04 , come t'è passata per la mente?
<bobb> mi sembrava..... ma ho avuto a che fare con altri numeri a lavoro
<bobb> al
<krabador> bobb, con alt tab, non scorri le applicazioni aperte?
<bobb> addirittura ho provato anche a disinstallarlo e riinstallarlo di nuovo
<krabador> bobb, con alt tab, non scorri le applicazioni aperte?
<bobb> si....   provo
<bobb> scusa 1 minuto...
<bobb> krabador...   vedo le finestre che mi erano sparite
<bobb> ho provato a selezionarla ma non mi si è aperta....
<bobb> con quale comando devo aprire le pagine?
<krabador> bobb, continui a premere fino a quando non è selezionata la finestra che ti interessa
<bobb> ci provo quella che mi interessa come lascio alt si richiude...
<bobb> ho 4 cartelle,   seleziono deluge e si aprono sono due pagine attive... il pgm e un altro foglio... mi si illuminano ma poi mi cambia cartella
<krabador> bobb, bug di deluge
<krabador> bobb, puoi usare transmission
<bobb> CIOÈ ? ILLUMINAMI
<krabador> niente maiuscolo per favore
<bobb> hopps
<krabador> bobb, c'è in ubuntu un software per i torrent
<krabador> chiamato transmissino
<krabador> transmission
<bobb> m
<krabador> che funziona veramente molto bene
<bobb> quindi sostituisco il pgm
<krabador> deluge ha sempre dimostrato problemi e bug vari
<krabador> è già in ubuntu
<krabador> clicca sulla dashboard , in alto a sinistra, scrivi transmission
<krabador> e vedi se appare
<bobb> lo cerco e poi setto che si apra trasmission al posto di del?
<alfred> ciao. vorrei un aiuto per avviare lo scanner. (hp f 380). ho ubuntu 13.10 unity. c'è qualcuno che mi sa aiutare? grazie.
<krabador> bobb, puoi aprire il programma e poi aprire i torrent da li
<bobb> ok
<bobb> tankd very
<bobb> tanks
<krabador> alfred, hplipopensource.com
<bobb> si è partito qualcosa....     ha trovato un titolo che era sull'altro pgm... grazie kra mi sei stato utile.... esco
<krabador> bobb, ciao
<alfred> grazie krabador.
<alfred> devo scaricare il softaware e avviarlo ogni volta che devo scannerizzare?
<krabador> alfred, https://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?os=2020&lc=it&cc=it&dlc=it&sw_lang=&product=1128296#N185
<krabador> alfred, questo è il driver che ti permette di usare il device sotto linux/ubuntu
<alfred> ok. capito.
<alfred> vorrei dirti una cosa.
<alfred> la stampante già funziona. la uso correntemente. sotto ubuntu per stampare.
<krabador> ok
<alfred> potrebbe esserti utile come informazione?
<krabador> alfred, cups puo' dare un supporto parziale con alcuni devices
<krabador> installa questo ufficiale dell'hp
<alfred> ok
<alfred> cosa è cups?
<krabador> il protocollo per il supporto delle stampanti, in linux
<krabador> che supporta di base tantissimi modelli
<alfred> ah capisco.
<alfred> ti posso fare unaltra domanda?
<krabador> chiedi
<alfred> quando ero in Win (xp home) andavo in risorse del computer
<alfred> e nella cartella appariva l'icona dello scanner (se attivavo la funzione scanner sulla stampante).
<alfred> in ubuntu non c'è una cartella in cui si visualizzano le periferiche collegate (o qualcosa del genere a Win)?
<krabador> alfred, ubuntu 13.10, giusto?
<alfred> si
<krabador> alfred, impostazioni di sistema ---- stampanti
<alfred> ok grazie millle
<alfred> cmq mi hai inviato due link
<alfred> quale devo scaricare?
<alfred> oppure sono uguali?
<krabador> il primo è il sito ufficiale della sezione dedicata a linux di hp
<krabador> il secondo era per farti vedere che nel sito hp, alla voce driver linux per quel dispositivo, era disponibile questo driver
<alfred> e che cambia tra i due (scusa l'ignoranza)
<krabador> alfred, niente, era per darti un'informazione il piu' sicura possibile
<krabador> puoi tranquillamente andare nel primo
<krabador> che è il portate che la stessa hp mantiene apposta per tale scopp
<krabador> scopo
<krabador> poi, per fare scansioni
<krabador> puoi usare, il già presente in ubuntu simple scan
<krabador> alfred, hai provato a lanciarlo per vedere se lo scanner viene riconosciuto al suo interno?
<alfred> a lanciare simple scan?
<krabador> si
<alfred> no. non sapevo nemmeno che esistesse.
<alfred> ora provo
<krabador> alfred, prova
<alfred> lo trovo in  ubuntu softw center?
<krabador> no, lo trovi già installato
<krabador> vai in alto a sinistra, clicca sull'icona della dash, scrivi simple scan
<krabador> e dovrebbe apparirti l'icona
<alfred> si. giusto.
<alfred> avviato simple scan. ma dice nessuno scanner rilevato
<alfred> ho acceso la stampante e ho premuto il tasto sulla stampante dello scanner
<krabador> alfred, puoi provare a riaprirlo adessom
<alfred> spengo la stampante e riaccendo?
<krabador> alfred, abilita lo scanner e vedi se simple scan lo vede
<krabador> se non succese
<krabador> succede installa il driver segnalato.
<alfred> va bene. ho provato più volte ma simple scan non rileva lo scanner.
<alfred> non ci sono altri pulsanti sulla stampante, quindi credo di non commettere nessun errore.
<asgardiano> ciao, come posso aggiungere un tasto "play" o "riproduci" in dolphin?
<alfred> una volta scaricato e installato il driver, userò simple scan per far partire lo scanner?
<krabador> alfred, si
<krabador> asgardiano, chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat , se c'è qualcuno con kubuntu
<krabador> asgardiano, dovrebbe tra l'altro apparire di lato, se abiliti "preview" e scorri i files
<asgardiano> non sono con kubuntu in realtà.
<asgardiano> ma con debian kde
<krabador> allora non sei ulteriormente nel posto giusto
<asgardiano> hai ragione.
<alfred> krabador: ti vorrei inviare il testo del sito hp. qual'è il link di pastebin?
<alfred> per piacere?
<krabador> !pastebin | alfred
<ubot-it> alfred: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> che problema c'è?
<alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839054/
<alfred> mi sembra di capire che il driver in questione è già installato. però vorrei una conferma da te, per piacere
<krabador> dice che la 13.10 ha all'interno una versione che supporta la tua stampante
<alfred> eh. bene.
<krabador> ma ti invita ad installare versioni successive per correzioni di bug e nuove opzioni
<alfred> allora forse commetto io qualche  errore, visto che non riesco a far partire lo scanner?
<krabador> adesso stanno a questa 3.14.1
<alfred> si.
<alfred> ora. il punto è che cmq dovrei riuscire a scannerizzare con il driver originario non aggiornato a quella versione, giusto?
<krabador> no, non è detto
<alfred> allora che faccio?
<krabador> installa l'ultima versione, è sempre consigliat o
<alfred> ok
<alfred> poi faccio una prova. e ti ricontatto.
<krabador> alfred,  e verifica se è installato xsane
<krabador> alfred, sudo apt-get install xsane
<alfred> e che è xsane?
<alfred> si ora esguo.
<alfred> dice s/n ...digito s?!?! ovviamente!
<krabador> non era installato ?
<alfred> si ma che cosa è sto xsane??
<krabador> era installato o no?
<alfred> non lo so.
<krabador> !pastebin | alfred
<ubot-it> alfred: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfred> si
<krabador> incolla il contenuto del comando
<alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839134/
<alfred> scusa, ma cosa è xsane?
<krabador> non era installato
<krabador> il componente che si occupa di gestire lo scanner
<krabador> alfred, dopo, manda un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<alfred> si. dopo quando?
<krabador> sveglia
<alfred> ora ho sul terminale ancora l'opzione s/n. che faccio?
<krabador> quando ha finito di fare quello che sta facendo
<krabador> ah, non hai ancora dato ok
<krabador> da ok
<alfred> digito "S"
<krabador> si
<alfred> krabador: mi devi scusare. ho commesso un errore. nei vari copia/incolla sul terminale al posto di "S" ho dato invio a un comando col tuo pastebin di prima.
<alfred> ora la riga s/n è sparita.
<alfred> che devo fare?
<alfred> chiudo il terminale lo riapro e do di nuovo sudo apt-get install xsane
<krabador> alfred, premi s
<krabador> vedi che fa
<alfred> non fa niente.
<alfred> ho provato
<krabador> ctrl c
<alfred> riappare il rigo sotto
<krabador> premi ctrl c
<alfred> col mio nome di ubunutu.
<alfred> ci ho provato ma visualizza: ^C
<krabador> chiudi e riapri
<alfred> ok
<krabador> poi
<krabador> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install xsane
<krabador> alfred, cosi' come lo vedi
<alfred> ok. copio tutto il rigo intero. e lo incollo!!
<krabador> vai
<alfred> ora mi chiede s/n
<alfred> digito "S"?!?
<Manu_145> Unable to set extensions.raismth.audio-decoder-path quando provo ad aprire il sito rai, da che cosa dipenda? grazie
<krabador> ss
<krabador> alfred, si
<krabador> ad entrambe le richieste
<krabador> Manu_145, per la rai ci vuole silverlight
<krabador> un compontente microsoft
<Manu_145> si infatti me lo chiede, pensavo mi portasse sul link di moonlight ma non piu
<krabador> Manu_145, che ubuntu usi'
<Manu_145> xubuntu
<krabador> che versione?
<Manu_145> 12.04
<krabador> Manu_145, quanta ram ha il pc?
<alfred> qui il terminale ha finito.
<krabador> alfred, pastebin di tutto
<alfred> si
<Manu_145> controllo
<krabador> Manu_145, con il terminale cat /proc/meminfo
<Manu_145> ti posto?
<alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839228/
<krabador> Manu_145, dimmi quant'è la memoria totale
<Manu_145> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6839229/
<Manu_145> 3909308 kB
<krabador> Manu_145, se usi firefox, installa questo https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/raismth/
<krabador> è stato concepito apposta
<krabador> per sopperire alle problematiche nei sistemi linux con silverlight
<Manu_145> ok richiede il riavvio
<krabador> alfred, perfetto allora, adesso, io ti consiglio di riavviare, poi abilita lo scanner ed apri simple scan
<krabador> adesso hai il protocollo di gestione degli scanner installato
<Manu_145> ok, non e' comparso il problem di prima, ovvero la finestrella con il problema della path, ma persiste la richiesta di silver
<krabador> che, di base, dovrebbe andare
<krabador> Manu_145, vedi se riesci a vedere i contenuti
<Manu_145> intendi video normali della pagina we?
<Manu_145> web*
<alfred> va bene
<Manu_145> mi spiace non hi capito, che intendi?
<krabador> Manu_145, segui http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Raismth_3#Configurazione
<krabador> devi indirizzargli alcuni componenti
<krabador> Manu_145, se non ce li hai installali
<Manu_145> ok controllo grazie krabador ;)
<krabador> Manu_145, di niente
<Manu_145> a ok, la barra l'ho fatta comparire, ma il simbolo rai (in basso a dx non compare)
<Manu_145> Scusami, mi e' partito il cavo wlan :D
<Manu_145> ora e' comparso il simbolo rai inbasso a destra quello che te intendevi spero
<krabador> funziona?
<Manu_145> no, ora mi e' ricomparsa anche la finestra della path :/
<krabador> Manu_145, segui http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Raismth_3#Configurazione
<Manu_145> la guida la sto gia seguendo, ho inserito come richiesto ma non funziona ancora
<krabador> Manu_145, tutti i componenti?
<krabador> hai riavviato il browser?
<Manu_145> a quanto pare si
<alfred> ciao krabador. ho riavviato, provato a usare simple scan, ma non rileva ancora lo scanner.
<Manu_145> nella guida krabador http://www.mmbarabba.it/2960/
<alfred> NB: stampante accesa, cavo collegato correttamente, usb inserita, non so cosa c'è che non vaQ
<alfred> !
<krabador> Manu_145, niente guide non ufficiali
<Manu_145> ok
<Manu_145> ;)
<lucaVR> buonasera...
<lucaVR> io avrei una domanda...
<krabador> alfred, apri il terminale, e manda sudo dpkg -l | grep hp
<krabador> alfred, pastebin poi
<krabador> lucaVR, chiedi
<lucaVR> il mio PC è sprovvisto del lettore CD/DVD.. come posso fare ad installare XUNBUNTU sulla mia macchina?
<cybernova> lucaVR, con la usb
<cybernova> !usbwin | lucaVR
<ubot-it> lucaVR: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<krabador> lucaVR, se il pc non fa il boot da usb, non hai modo
<lucaVR> ok grazie... provo...
<lucaVR> se non riesco ho alternative? o devo tenermi winodows?
<tiriccu> ciao a tutti
<tiriccu> una domanda solo ma il cubo su ubutu 13.10 ?
<krabador> non c'è di base
<krabador> tiriccu, devi abilitarlo con dei tool
<cybernova> !installazione | lucaVR
<ubot-it> lucaVR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tiriccu> ok ho installato ccsm
<cybernova> lucaVR, c'è la possibilità di installarlo come un'applicazione con wubi
<alfred> scusa non trovo più il link di pastebin
<lucaVR> cybernova, scusa la mia ignoranza.... cosa significa?
<cybernova> !wubi | lucaVR
<ubot-it> lucaVR: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<cybernova> leggi la guida
<tiriccu> krabador ma gli effeti grafici del cubo non ci sono
<krabador> tiriccu, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-plugins-extra
<krabador> e puoi abilitare il cubo
<tiriccu> ok provo subito
<alfred> krabador: il link di pastebin please
<krabador> ancora?
<krabador> !pastebin | alfred
<ubot-it> alfred: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839407/
<tiriccu> ok krabador funziona
<tiriccu> grazie
<Manu_145> Krabador: ho installato uno script da greasemonkey e funziona, solo quella finestra fastidiosa
<krabador> tiriccu, di niente
<Manu_145> krabador: potresti inviarmi ancora il link diretto per uppare le foto (me lo dovro' segnare :) )
<krabador> alfred, sudo apt-get install hpijs-ppds printer-driver-hpijs
<krabador> !imagebin | Manu_145
<ubot-it> Manu_145: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Manu_145> http://imagebin.org/289748
<Manu_145> forse vederlo per te e' piu' facile che spiegarlo per me
<krabador> Manu_145, lo fa, quando qualcuno dei componenti richiesti non è al suo posto
<Manu_145> qualche soluzione a riguardo kabrador:?
<Manu_145> ho seguito la guida e mi sembra tutto ok
<alfred> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6839450/
<krabador> alfred, idem, riavvia e riprova
<alfred> ok
<cristian_c> Holden, ciao
<Holden> ciao cristian_c
<krabador> Manu_145, copia il link del filmato che stai provando a vedere
<Manu_145> http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/dirette/PublishingBlock-eedb4649-b6c4-4892-a5a9-e2ca63b54bd8.html?channel=Rai%203
<krabador> Manu_145, hai installato mplayer nel pc?
<Manu_145> si
<krabador> il faad è dove deve vederlo?
<Manu_145> http://imagebin.org/289751
<Manu_145> dai un'
<alfred> cia krabador purtroppo la giostra non funziona.
<Manu_145> occhiata, dopo che ho agg 2 volte e 'apparso questo
<alfred> ho riavviato il pc. ho acceso stampante, ho lanciato simplescan..
<Manu_145> premuto per sbaglio su play e comparso cio ???
<krabador> alfred, avvia il pc con stampante e scanner accesi
<alfred> ma niente da fare: non rileva scanner.
<alfred> ok ci provo.
<krabador> Manu_145, se premi play?
<Manu_145> yep
<krabador> dico, che succede se premi play, nell'immagine che mi hai mandato ?
<Manu_145> http://imagebin.org/289753
<krabador> Manu_145, dpkg -l | grep faad
<krabador> Manu_145, dpkg -l | grep mplayer
<krabador> !pastebin | Manu_145
<ubot-it> Manu_145: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Manu_145> cambiando canale, ma sempre refresh sulla pagina 2 volte compare questo http://imagebin.org/289755
<Manu_145> ok lo posto subito
<krabador> Manu_145, e non è quello del link'
<Manu_145> ho solo premuto su raimove
<Manu_145> devo tornare alla pagina di prima?
<krabador> Manu_145, deve apparire un riquadro mplayer
<krabador> è cosi' che funziona
<Manu_145> ok e sempre sopo il refresh della pagina?
<Manu_145> e con la finestra di errore?
<krabador> Manu_145, se ti è apparso raimovie in mplayer
<krabador> funziona
<krabador> devi premere plai nel riquadro dentro il sito
<krabador> e poi ti appare il riquadro mplayer
<krabador> è questo il suo funzionamento
<Manu_145> va bene allora me lo tengo cosi :D :D
<alfred> krabador: ok tutto risolto.
<krabador> Manu_145, magari è bruttino, ma è cosi' che funziona
<krabador> Manu_145, :D
<krabador> alfred, ole!
<krabador> :D
<Manu_145> lol e' perfetto
<Manu_145> ho riscontrato une
<alfred> però ogni volta che devo accedere allo scanner devo riavviare con la stmpante accesa?
<krabador> alfred, vuol dire che ha bisogno di rilevarlo in caricament o
<Manu_145> rrore con l'apertura del controllo audio
<alfred> ok grazie mille.
<alfred> sei stato gentilissimo.
<krabador> alfred, di niente
<alfred> ti saluto. buon lavoro, buona serata e buona cena...
<alfred> ciao
<krabador> alfred, ciao
<Manu_145> ovvero, premendo su di esso non si apre la finestra classica per impostare il volume ecc
<krabador> Manu_145, con il riquadro mplayer è piu' gestibile
<krabador> Manu_145, puoi farmi vedere?
<Manu_145> ok
<Manu_145> non riesco a fare uno shot con la finestra aperta dal simbolo "audio" :/
<Manu_145> dalla sbarra in alto intendo
<Manu_145> cmq premendo su di esso non apre il controllo audio generale
<ficus> buonasera
<krabador> ficus, salve
<ficus> premetto che sono un po imbranato c'e qualche anima pia che mi da una spiegazione generale
<krabador> ficus, chiedi pure
<ficus> ho un compaq datato e quando faccio l'aggiornamento a ubuntu 13.10 mi si inchioda chiedevo e possibile che la versione 13.10 e troppo evoluta per la macchina compact che possiedo?
<rossana> ragazzi ciao sentite con 485 MB di ram mi regge Ubuntu 13.10??? o cosa mi consigliate di scaricare???
<krabador> rossana, è un miracolo che funzioni ancora un pc con 485 mega di ram
<rossana> appunto... non è il mio
<krabador> ficus, cpu/ram/scheda video?
<krabador> rossana, delle ubuntu l'unica che puoi provare con quella ram, è lubuntu
<rossana> cpu intel 1g
<ficus> pentium 4 1 giga di ram scheda hd intel integrata
<krabador> ficus, xubuntu o lubuntu
<ficus> ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> ficus, la procedura di aggiornamento puo' dare problemi, se il sistema operativo di origine è stato parecchio smanettato
<krabador> ficus, intendevo, anche per te è il caso di affidarsi a xubuntu o lubuntu
<ficus> ok si avevo capito
<ficus> molto gentile
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> ficus, se il pc fa il boot da usb, prova sia ubuntu 13.10 , che xubuntu 13.10 che lubuntu 13.10
<krabador> con la pendriver
<krabador> *pendrive
<krabador> e scegli quella con cui ti trovi meglio
<rossana> Intel Celeron 1.4GHZ 448 MB di ram scheda di rete Atheros scheda video ATI radeon 200m cosa mi consigliate di scaricare???
<ficus> si la sto creando ora del 13.10 perche avevo solo 13.04
<ficus> infatti facevo aggiornamento pero da sistema operativo nuovo formattato
<krabador> rossana, hai avuto risposta
<ficus> cmq personalmente preferisco lubuntu
<ficus> prova quella rossana
<rossana> lubuntu?
<ficus> ciao a tutti buona serata e grazie ancora krabador
<krabador> ficus, di niente
<ficus> si
<krabador> buonaserata a te
<rossana> ok grazie gente carina servizievole che mi risolve sempre i problemi buona serata ;))))
<krabador> rossana, www.lubuntu.net
<akis24> sera
<tony_> ciao a tutti
<tony_> qualcuno puoi darmi due info?
<krabador> tony_, dipende da cosa
<tony_> sapere se due programmi che uso in windows funzionano su ubuntu
<krabador> tony_, chiedi
<tony_> io uso windows e vorrei passare a ubuntu,  solitamente uso photoshop e webplus      il primo per grafica e il secondo per realizzare siti web
<krabador> tony_, alcune versione di photoshop funzionano con wine
<tony_> mi funzionano su ubuntu?
<krabador> una piattaforma per far funzionare applicazioni win su linux, se non presente una versione ufficiale, o un sostituto
<krabador> tony_, altrimenti per la grafica, linux ha un buon strumento , usato anche su win
<krabador> gimp
<krabador> tony_, http://www.gimp.org/
<tony_> e per fare siti  web?   webplus non funziona?
<krabador> tony_, lo sviluppo web su linux ha una marea di strumenti
<tony_> grazie per il link,  e dici che potrei installare un altro programma piuttosto semplice per la creazione di siti?
<krabador> tony_, per webplus vale lo stesso discorso di wine
<krabador> http://forums.serif.com/showthread.php?t=95635
<krabador> !wine | tony_
<ubot-it> tony_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<tony_> capisco, grazie mille krabor
<krabador> tony_, in ogni caso puoi sempre usare ubuntu in dual boot con windows
<krabador> o virtualizzare win in ubuntu
<krabador> !virtualbox | tony_
<ubot-it> tony_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<tony_> ok ,  :-)  mi copio tutti i link che mi hai mandato così posso vederli con più calma
<krabador> tony_, per ogni categoria di software, su linux, ce ne sono moltissimi
<tony_> se dovessi avere bisogno ti trovo qui?
<krabador> opensource
<krabador> tony_, questo è il canale irc di supporto ufficiale italiano di ubuntu
<krabador> puoi venire quando vuoi
<tony_> grazie tante, sei stato di grande aiuto e molto gentile, si...penso che ritornerò qui  se dovessi avere problemi con il software
<tony_> buona serata Krabador
<tony_> e grazie ancora
<krabador> di niente
<Manu_145> Krabador: ciao un riavvio della macchina ha apportato le modifiche necessarie ora tutto funziona perfettamente con mplayer.
<Manu_145> http://s12.postimg.org/ntobe98ql/Istantanea_20072013_10_55_52.png ma questo non compare piu'
<krabador> Manu_145, perfetto
<Valgio63> Krabador, scusa ora martello il pc di mia figlia con W7
<Manu_145> sono strafelice davvero :D
<krabador> Valgio63, non essere aggressivo
<krabador> Manu_145, :D
<Valgio63> Possible che non riesco ad accedere alle cartelle condivise con Ubuntu?
<Valgio63> Mentre se lancio XP si?
<krabador> Valgio63, sono in rete locale?
<Manu_145> sai niente per la foto che ti ho uppato krabador:?
<Valgio63> Yesss
<krabador> Manu_145, che ti serve
<krabador> !samba | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<Manu_145> bhe' e' scomparso questo setting per l'audio, e' una foto che ho preso dal web per farti capire di cio che non ho piu
<krabador> Manu_145, è scomparso completamente nel nulla?
<krabador> Manu_145, ce l'hai nel menu delle impostazioni ?
<Valgio63> Krabador, non ci siamo capiti: io VEDO il pc di mia figlia...con Samba, vedo le condivise ma non me le apre. Su una dice di cambiare il visualizzatore perchè c'è un argomento non valido o che il file è di tipo sconosciuto.
<Manu_145> nel menu no, non compare
<Valgio63> Che file, sono cartelle condivise!
<krabador> ubuntu e win7 hanno bisogno di accorgimenti
<krabador> in samba
<Valgio63> Quali?
<Valgio63> Da W7 vedo le condivise di Ubuntu se le lancio con l'IP
<Valgio63> E li bene o male ci siamo, ma im W7? oltre a dire che la condivisione è non cifrata, senza password e per everyone?
<krabador> Valgio63,  /join #samba
<Valgio63> Scusa?????
<krabador> Valgio63, puoi chiedere direttamente nel canale dedicato
<Valgio63> Devo cambiare gruppo di discussione?
<Valgio63> Ma è in inglese o italiano?
<krabador> in inglese
<Valgio63> Eccoci all'acqua!
<Valgio63> Vedi ad aver fatto tedesco!
<krabador> Valgio63, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=534133
<Valgio63> Ok do un'occhio altrimenti ci apro un nuovo topic. Grazie
<krabador> Valgio63, di niente
<krabador> Valgio63, hai installato la gui di samba?
<Manu_145> Krabador: sudo apt-get install xfce4-mixer ha risolto il problema
<Manu_145> ora anche il tasto da tastiera funziona (si era disabilitato sia up che down)
<krabador> Manu_145, non si cancella, per sbaglio...
<Manu_145> lo so, evidentemente durante qualche operazione post install
<Manu_145> ho creato qualche problema
<Manu_145> los, cioe', lo credo ecco
<krabador> nessun'installazione di software dai repository , puo' portare a questo
<Manu_145> mi viene solo in mente che mesi fa' cambiai la scheda wifi con na piu' datata
<Manu_145> e ho dovuto installare i kernel da synaptic
<Manu_145> per il resto tutto dalla guida xubuntu post install
<Valgio63> krabador, scusa, stavo leggendo il topic ma non è il mio caso. Come faccio a vedere se ho la guida?
<Manu_145> grazie mille krabador: fondamentale come sempre. buona serata ciao alla prossima
<krabador> Manu_145, ciao :D
<Manu_145> ;)
<krabador> Valgio63, 13.10?
<Valgio63> Nein 12.04.03
<Valgio63> Pe adesso, poi dalla prossima settimana se riesco a mettere insieme il nuovo pc.....ma mi piacciono sempre più le LTS
<Valgio63> E la 14.04 ancora è lontanina!
<krabador> Valgio63, dpkg -l | grep nautilus-share
<krabador> !pastebin | Valgio63
<ubot-it> Valgio63: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Valgio63> Krabador, scusa la gnuranz, sono ancora indietro , eseguo!
<Valgio63> Krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840128/
<Valgio63> krabador, una volta qualcuno mi aveva insegnato come fare per non digitare tutte le volte il nick con quello che parlo.
<krabador> Valgio63, dpkg -l | grep samba-tools
<Valgio63> E chi se lo ricorda più!
<krabador> inizi a scriverlo e premi tab
<Valgio63> krabador, grazie!!!!!!!! eseguo
<Valgio63> krabador,  indi?
<cristian_c> !nick
<ubot-it> Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<rizthewiz_> ciao ragazzi, ho un problemone. ho ubuntu 13.10 e il wi fi ogni tanto si disconnette senza motivo e ho bisogno di disabilitarlo e riabilitarlo...come posso fare?
<Valgio63> krabador,  fatto. Und so? ovvero ed adesso?
<Valgio63> samba
<krabador> Valgio63, te lo ricordi il pastebin?
<Valgio63> si
<krabador> bene
<Valgio63> krabador, cosa devo pastare?
<krabador> Valgio63, dpkg -l | grep samba-tools
<krabador> come ti è stato scritto
<rizthewiz_> ciao ragazzi, ho un problemone. ho ubuntu 13.10 e il wi fi ogni tanto si disconnette senza motivo e ho bisogno di disabilitarlo e riabilitarlo...come posso fare?
<krabador> Valgio63, mentre volevi sapere dell'autocompletamenteo
<Valgio63> krabador, che scemo......(come si fa la faccia rossa?) adesso va!
<krabador> adesso va cosa'
<krabador> ?
<krabador> rizthewiz_, ma la connessione ad interet tramite il wifi, oppure la connessione wireless=
<krabador> ?
<rizthewiz> ciao ragazzi, ho un problemone. ho ubuntu 13.10 e il wi fi ogni tanto si disconnette senza motivo e ho bisogno di disabilitarlo e riabilitarlo...come posso fare?
<Valgio63> krabador,  Tutto! mi apre tranquillamente le codivise su W7. Che abbiamo fatto? Non mi sembrava di aver fatto qualcosa, o si?
<krabador> abbiamo fatto.
<krabador> perfetto
<Valgio63> Se vedessi anche Ubuntu da W7 sarebbe perfetto.
<Valgio63> krabador, Poi però mi spieghi COSA abbiamo fatto! Un detto cinese dice " se un uomo muore di fame non regalargli un pesce, insegnagli a pescare!"
<krabador> io sono italiano
<Valgio63> krabador, cattivo! ad un vecchietto come me...sigh!
<krabador> :D
<Valgio63> no davvero, sennò poi con il nuovo pc se mi ricaita chi se lo ricorda più?
<Valgio63> ricapita....refuso di tastiera
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ma che devi fare?
<Valgio63> krabador,  vado a vedere se vedo il mio dal portatile.
<cristian_c> Valgio63, scusa, ma non puoi creare una partizione ntfs?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, già fatto (prima risposta) e per che cosa ntfs?
<tiriccu> ciai
<tiriccu> ciao
<krabador> tiriccu, salve
<cristian_c> Valgio63, una partizione dati ntfs, che quindi può essere vista sia da winz che da ubuntu
<Valgio63> cristian_c, per quale motivo devo creare una ntfs ? e dove poi?
<tiriccu> possibile che rhytmbox non trovi il plug-in per leggere mp3
<Valgio63> cristian_c,  ah scus, ce ne ho QUATTRO sul pc mio, il problem,a è che dal mio UBUNTU non vedevo il pc con W7
<cristian_c> Valgio63, il motivo è che viene vista da entrambi i so
<Valgio63> e versavice
<cristian_c> Valgio63, oppure,c perché non ti compri un nas?
<Valgio63> cristian_c,  quindi basterebbe rendere condivisa una quelle che ho gia... giusto?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, ovvero?
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ubuntu vede tutte le ntfs, quindi anche quella di winz
<Valgio63> Scusa la gnuranz.
<tiriccu> non riesco a far leggere gli mp3
<krabador> tiriccu, in che pc , ed in che ubuntu
<Valgio63> cristian_c,  come abbiamo visto con krabador non sempre è proprio così!
<tiriccu> ubuntu 13.10 nel pc da cui scrivo ora
<krabador> tiriccu, puoi installare vlc
<krabador> e non ci pensi piu'
<krabador> tiriccu, oppure devi installare dei componenti
<tiriccu> dei plug-in
<krabador> si
<cristian_c> Valgio63, d'altra parte winz vede solo le partizioni ntfs
<cristian_c> Valgio63, ecco perché creare una  nuova partizione dati ntfs
<tiriccu> ok da teminale
<krabador> tiriccu, sudo apt-get install vlc gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<tiriccu> ma i plug-in sono per rhytmbox
<krabador> si
<krabador> con i plugin
<tiriccu> ok
<krabador> usi la piattaforma gstreamer
<krabador> usata da rhythmbox
<krabador> e da altri lettori linux
<krabador> con vlc, usi lui
<krabador> che legge pressochè tutto
<Valgio63> krabador, ok, la prossima volta capiremo perchè Windows7 un mi vede il pc Ubuntu, ma dandogli la patch con ip ( //192.168.0.4/Pubblici) con connetti unità di rete va lo stesso!
<Valgio63> E me la vede perfettamente, salvo le condivise su un'altra partizione.
<Valgio63> krabador,  Mah! A lavorare con WXP mi vede anche l'ugola!
<rizthewiz> ciao ragazzi, ho un problemone. ho ubuntu 13.10 e il wi fi ogni tanto si disconnette senza motivo e ho bisogno di disabilitarlo e riabilitarlo...come posso fare?
<krabador> rizthewiz, e 2
<rizthewiz> eh ma non mi rispondete
<krabador> rizthewiz, ma la connessione internet, oppure la connessione wireless
<krabador> rizthewiz, t'ho risposto
<krabador> quando giocavi con il nick e _
<Valgio63> krabador,  cristian_c , buonanotte a tutti e grazie, il vecchietto va a nanna che domattina deve evitare di far deragliare qualche treno! notte
<krabador> Valgio63, buonanotte
<krabador> :D
<krabador> buon  lavoro
<rizthewiz> la connessione wireless
<Valgio63> Thanks!
<krabador> rizthewiz, apri il terminale , sudo lshw -C network
<rizthewiz> si disconnette quando vuole lei, e io devo disabilitarla e riabilitarla, ovviamente con gli altri dispositivi mai nessun problema
<krabador> !pastebin | rizthewiz
<ubot-it> rizthewiz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> posta poi qui dentro
<tiriccu> krabador nulla
<krabador> tiriccu, devi riavviare rhythmbox
<tiriccu> sempre lo stesso errore
<rizthewiz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840271/
<krabador> tiriccu, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<krabador> tiriccu, scusa
<krabador> tiriccu, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3.
<frafra> krabador: della serie, se non è zuppa è pan bagnato ehhe
<krabador> tiriccu, riavvia e riprova
<krabador> rizthewiz, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> !pastebin | rizthewiz
<ubot-it> rizthewiz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> sera a tutti! ho bisogno di voi chi mi aiuta ad installare e utulizzare nautilus???? =)
<rizthewiz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840289/
<krabador> MARCOSPAZZOLI, nautilus è il file browser di ubuntu , non ha bisogno di essere installato
<tiriccu> ancora nulla sempre lo stesso messagio
<tiriccu> il plug-in non e stato trovato
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ho letto che severe per cambiare i permessi
<krabador> tiriccu, dpkg -l | grep gstreamer
<krabador> tiriccu, posta in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | tiriccu
<ubot-it> tiriccu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tiriccu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840294/
<krabador> !permessi | MARCOSPAZZOLI
<ubot-it> MARCOSPAZZOLI: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<krabador> tiriccu, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3.
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> sto ancora cercando di cambiare i permessi di quella chiavetta =) e di redermela non di sola scrittura
<rizthewiz> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840289/
<tiriccu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840308/
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> qualche idea per modificare i permessi?
<krabador> rizthewiz, dpkg -l | grep firmware-iwlwifi
<krabador> MARCOSPAZZOLI, non hai letto la guida?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> krabador sono alle prime armi ;)
<rizthewiz> krabador, fatto non succede niente
<tiriccu> krabador adesso quando prova a scaricare il plug-in esce da rhytmbox
<daniele_> Ciao ragazzi, è possibile dare ad una applicazione dei permessi come utente root ma senza avviarla da utente root?
<cristian_c> daniele_, in particolare, quale?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> nessuno riesce a dare una mano a me? :(
<cristian_c> lol
<daniele_> cristian_c, praticamente ho necessità di avviare Gns3 con i permessi di root ma se faccio questo non mi si interfaccia con virtualbox
<cristian_c> daniele_, che cos'hai fatto esattamente?
<cristian_c> daniele_, l'applicazione non parte senza i permessi?
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, non ho capito il problema
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> il problema cristian_c è  che voglio cambiare i permessi alla chiavetta e formattarla ma ora mi dice protetta da scrittura! :)
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, sicuro non ci sia un interruttore in essa?
<daniele_> cristian_c, si l'applicazione parte ma siccome devo far connettere una macchina virtuale in gns3 ad internet per far questo sono richiesti i permessi di root
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, e poi perchè è protetta da scrittura?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cristian_c nessun interrutore
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cristian_c bella domanda!! :)
<daniele_> cristian_c, però poi non funziona virtual box se avvio come root gns3 :(
<cristian_c> daniele_, che cosa fa gns3?
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, su quali so riscontri il problema?
<daniele_> cristian_c, è un simulatore di rete, per esercitarsi sui router cisco
<cristian_c> s.o = sistemi operativi
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cristian c su tutti mi da protetta da scrittura e non mi fa formattare
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, da quando?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cristian c ma il pc la legge tranquillamente i file dentro li apre tutti i file
<cristian_c> daniele_, prova a lanciarla con sudo
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, eh, quella è lettura
<cristian_c> :P
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> :D si mi son sbagliato :D cristian è che ci son dietro da quasi tre giorni!!
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, e prima?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> e prima andava tranquillamente cristian
<cristian_c> poi che è successo?
<cristian_c> tre giorni fa
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cosi! come ti ho scritto ;) tutto un tratto ha iniziato a fare cosi
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> le usb non si indemoniano da sole
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> volevo provare con gparted ma nulla altri consigli cristian?
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, controlla i permessi
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> è quello il punto :D come faccio a verificare?
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ad esempio, nelle proprietà
<daniele_> cristian_c, se la lancio con sudo funziona però poi non funziona la macchina virtuale di virtualbox che si avvia in automatico da gns3
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, anzi, facciamo una cosa
<cristian_c> daniele_, beh, direi perché uno utilizza root
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> dimmi cristian
<cristian_c> daniele_, ma ho un'idea
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, apri un terminale
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ok aperto
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, collega la usb al pc
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> fatto
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, digita: ls -l /media/
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ok poi?
<tiriccu> alla fine ho ripiegato su audacius
<cristian_c> !paste | MARCOSPAZZOLI
<ubot-it> MARCOSPAZZOLI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cristian ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840457/
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, digita: ls -l /media/spazzolimarco/
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> dice totale 0? cristian c
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, non so se hai notato una cosa
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cosa?
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, proprietario e gruppo della usb
<cristian_c> ti faccio un esempio
<cristian_c> drwx------ 2 cristian cristian 4096 gen  1  1970 Lexar
<cristian_c> il tuo è:
<cristian_c> drwxr-x---+ 2 root root 4096 gen 29 13:45 spazzolimarco
<daniele_> cristian_c, il problema si può risolvere credo solo se riesco a dare i permessi a Gns3 senza dare i permessi root
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> mmmmmm cristian c non ho capito :p
<cristian_c> daniele_, ???
<cristian_c> daniele_, spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, guarda proprietario e gruppo della cartella
<daniele_> cristian_c, voglio dire dare i pemessi come utente normale, senza però accedere come utente root, cioè non so se è possibile
<cristian_c> daniele_, molto semplicemente, era l'idea che avevo
<cristian_c> daniele_, devi aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo virtualbox
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cristian c continuo a non capire :p
<cristian_c> daniele_, al momento credo solo root ne faccia parte
<cristian_c> !permessi | MARCOSPAZZOLI
<ubot-it> MARCOSPAZZOLI: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PermessiFile
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ubot-it non riesco a capire come si faa :D
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daniele_> cristian_c, non ho capito bene
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, leggi la pagina wiki
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> non capiscooooo?? cristian sono alle prime armi con ubuntuu :)
<cristian_c> daniele_, se guardi i gruppi a cui appartiene il tuo utente, dovresti notare che non fa c'è vbox o come si chiama
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, appunto, leggi
<daniele_> cristian_c, virtualbox però funziona se io lo avvio da solo
<daniele_> praticamente virtualbox e gns3 sono due programmi separati
<cristian_c> daniele_, allora controlla prima di tutto i gruppi
<daniele_> cristian_c, aggiungere virtualbox come root non è una cosa saggia credo, in quanto serve a fare prove con macchine virtuali. La cosa che bisognerebbe fare è dare a gns3 dei permessi in utente normale , stessi permessi che avrebbe come utente root
<daniele_> cristian_c, che sò tipo come avviene con le cartelle anzichè fare sudo nautilus si possono dare i permessi
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cristian non riesco
<cristian_c> daniele_, non sto dicendo questo
<cristian_c> daniele_, già root può usare virtualbox
<cristian_c> daniele_, ad esempio, quando installi uno scanner lo puoi usare solo da root, generalmente
<cristian_c> daniele_, ma basta aggiungere l'utente al gruppo scanner e si può lanciare tranquillamente simple scan o xsane
<daniele_> cristian_c, ok allora puoi indicarmi come vedere i gruppi?
<cristian_c> daniele_, stesso discorso anche per queste robe qui
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ?
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, non riesci ad aprire la pagina?
<cristian_c> daniele_, ci sono due comandi
<cristian_c> daniele_, groups
<cristian_c> daniele_, cat /etc/group
<cristian_c> daniele_, ma si può operare anche da gui, con Utenti e gruppi
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cristain c no la pagina la riesco ad aprire ma non capisco come devo fare funzionare
<daniele_> cristian_c, ok vedo un attimo, quindi virtual box dovrebbe essere nel gruppo root
<daniele_> ??
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ma almeno hai letto?
<cristian_c> daniele_, semplicemente, devi aggiungere il tuo utente al gruppo di virtualbox, se non lo è già
<cristian_c> analogamente al caso dello scanner
<daniele_> cristian_c, vboxusers:x:127:daniele
<daniele_> credo ci sia , vedendo questa riga
<cristian_c> daniele_, ok
<tiriccu> grazie a tutti ciao
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cristian è che volevo risolvere sto problema siccome è un po urgente per mia mamma
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, eh, ma tre giorni...
<cristian_c> e neanche il wiki hai guardato
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> io pensavo fosse una roba semplice
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, sostanzialmente, non ho idea di quello che hai fatto
<cristian_c> il punto è che la usb risulta di proprietà dell'utente root
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, poi dici che il problema lo riscontri su tutti i sistemi
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, quindi non capisco il nesso con ubuntu
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> per provare se cera un modo per formattarla diversamente da win
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, non puoi formattarla da winz, appunto?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> no preche se uso il programma di default mi dice appunto protetta da scrittura
<cristian_c> programma?
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ah, quindi stai usando ubuntu per risolvere appunto questo problema?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> sto cercando! :D
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> se ci sono altri metodi sono tutt'orecchi =)
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, non credo che ubuntu possa influire
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, hai aperto gparted?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> yes
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, e cosa ottieni?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> lo stesso risultato la "smonto" metto formattazione in fat32 e mi dice protetto da scrittura!
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ma devi soltanto formattare?
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, posta schermata
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cristian c si devo renderla RIUTILIZZABILE posto la schermata di win oppure di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, gparted
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ok arrivo
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> cristian ecco l'errore http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x600q90/801/a07g.png
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ma come hai aperto gparted?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> non è come amministratore?
<cristian_c> ripeto: come l'hai aperto?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> con il programma avendolo installato
<cristian_c> e come l'hai lanciato?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> dalla dock
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> mettendo la password poi l'ho aperto
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ti ha chiesto la password?
<cristian_c> ok
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> yes
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, chiudi gparted
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, apri un terminale
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> chiudo col tasto destro?
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ok aperto il terminale
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, sudo chown spazzolimarco /media/spazzolimarco
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> ok poi?
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, comunque ti chiedo di scrivere il nick in minuscolo
<cristian_c> sono le regole del canale non scrivere tutto in maiuscolo
<MARCOSPAZZOLI> opss ok! come faccio a modificarlo?
<cristian_c> MARCOSPAZZOLI, ad esempio /nick marcospazzoli
<cristian_c> ok
<marcospazzoli> ok modificato scusa ancora ;)
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, dunque, ls -l /media/
<marcospazzoli> ok fatto cristian
<cristian_c> !paste | marcospazzoli
<ubot-it> marcospazzoli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marcospazzoli> ecciki cristian http://paste.ubuntu.com/6840737/
<daniele_> cristian_c, sono riuscito a risolvere, senza far nulla alla fine , sono stato sbadato io in quanto funziona tutto senza avviare con i permessi di root. Grazie cmq per l'aiuto ;)
<cristian_c> daniele_, bene
<cristian_c> drwxr-x---+ 2 spazzolimarco root 4096 gen 29 13:45 spazzolimarco
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, già è meglio
<marcospazzoli> vado nel terminale cristian?
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, no
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, prova ad aprire gparted
<marcospazzoli> ok aperto gparted
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, prova adesso
<marcospazzoli> come primo passo faccio "elimina la partizione selezionata giusto cristian?
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, come prima
<marcospazzoli> identico a prima!
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, prova a eliminare la tabella delle partizioni
<marcospazzoli> sempre da gparted?
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, mi è venuta un'idea
<marcospazzoli> dimmi tutto!
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/spazzolimarco
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, intanto, chiudi gparted e digita il comando
<marcospazzoli> ok riprovo
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/spazzolimarco
<marcospazzoli> mount: impossibile trovare /media/spazzolimarco in /etc/fstab o /etc/mtab mi dice questo
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, che usb è?
<marcospazzoli> marca?
<marcospazzoli> http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/56489.jpg esattamente questa
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, modello?
<marcospazzoli> questo non saprei nella chiavetta non ce scritto
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non hai la confezione?
<marcospazzoli> non piu asp che guardo dal numero di serie
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<marcospazzoli> comunque cruzer edge 8 giga ce scritto
<cristian_c> ok
<marcospazzoli> ok aperto il terminale
<marcospazzoli> cristian_c ti ribecco domani?? che ho sveglia presto? :P
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=341068
<cristian_c> marcospazzoli, segnati questo
<marcospazzoli> messo nei preferiti domani guardo! grazie per la pazienza cristian! notte
<cristian_c> notte
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-30
<alex__> aiuto non va ubuntu
<jester-> eh hai visto l'ora?
<alex__> ubuntu versione 12 per i386 scaricata, provata md5, masterizzata per 2 volte, si avvia bene, dopo che scelgo di provarla da dvd mi carica e poi si pianta, ho solo la schermata violetta con il puntatore del mouse e basta, no icone, no barra superiore, niente di niente
<jester-> al boot quando vedi l'omino in basso batti enter
<jester-> F6 e setti nomodeset
<alex__> provo
<alex__> sembra funzionare ma perche fa cosi?
<jester-> perchè se hai una nividia fa casino col driver open
<alex__> no non nividia ma ati
<jester-> confliggerà con qualcosa
<jester-> nomodest impedisce di caricare 2 driver
<alex__> senti una cosa ma questo ubuntu legge i filesystem ext3/4??
<krabador> no
<alex__> no a me krabador?
<alex__> come faccio a leggere un hard disk di un nas che e anadato in palla? il nas lavora von filesystem ext4
<alex__> c'e nessuno??
<jester-> alex__: devi montare le partizioni
<jester-> sempre che il disco non sia completamente a bottane
<cybernova> buondì
<akis24> giorno
<cybernova> buongiorno akis24
<akis24> ciao cybernova
<ugo_> ce nessuno che puo aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ola
<glpiana> ugo_, che problema hai?
<ugo_> devo installare ubuntu
<ugo_> su unaltra partizione vicino a windows
<glpiana> ugo_, rispetto a ieri è cambiato qualcosa?
<ugo_> cioe?
<glpiana> ugo_, abbiamo già affrontato ieri il discorso delle partizioni
<ugo_> ci sn 3 4 sda
<ugo_> 1 e di windows
<ugo_> altre 2 anche di windows
<glpiana> ugo_, lo so, e mi pare dovessi far vedere a tuo cugino la situazione per capire cosa potevi togliere a windows
<ugo_> si ma non ho avuto modo
<ugo_> te sai aiutarmi?
<glpiana> ugo_, ci ho già provato ieri
<ugo_> si
<ugo_> cmq se io formatto una delle partizioni windows ce rischio di qualcosa?
<ugo_> una delle 3
<ugo_> che non sia la partizione intera di windows
<ugo_> ..
<glpiana> ugo_, sì, rischi che windows non vada più
<ugo_> ok
<ugo_> a me han detto che quelle due partizioni sono libere
<ugo_> e che si chiamano windows xk ce installato windows
<glpiana> ugo_, se tu sei convinto di poter eliminare quelle partizioni, fallo. ma io non voglio responsabilità riguardo la perdita di windows e di dati
<eugenio> buongiorno, avrei un problemino con java e firefox, posso chiedere qui? esiste un canale maggiormente dedicato?
<cristian_c> eugenio, spiegati meglio
<eugenio> cristian_c, uso abitualmente webmin per amministrare un paio di macchine linux, da oggi il modulo file manager di webmin non mi vuole funzionare, siccome è un modulo che fa uso di applet java e il software funziona via web-browser ho scritto java e firefox
<cristian_c> eugenio, ok, ma spiegati meglio, così ti si può indirizzare
<eugenio> cristian_c, ma temo che serva un canale più orientato a quello
<eugenio> ok
<eugenio> cristian_c, quando scelgo il file manager il browser mi chiede se voglio far andare l'applet, do ok, e mi viene fuori un errore del tipo:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843050/
<cristian_c> eugenio, come hai installato java?
<eugenio> si
<eugenio> cristian_c, ho sia 7 che 8 di sun/oracle
<eugenio> e il test funziona
<cristian_c> eugenio, ho fatto un'altra domanda
<cristian_c> ho chiesto come lo hai installato
<eugenio> cristian_c, si scusa, ppa
<cristian_c> quale?
<eugenio> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java
<cristian_c> eugenio, apri firefox
<eugenio> ok
<cristian_c> eugenio, digita about:plugins nella barra degli indirizzi
<eugenio> ok
<cristian_c> eugenio, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<eugenio> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843113/
<eugenio> cristian_c, forse è perchè c'è java TM e icetea?
<cristian_c> java tm?
<cristian_c> eugenio, apri un terminale
<eugenio> ok
<cristian_c> eugenio, digita: dpkg -l | grep java
<cristian_c> eugenio, risultato su pastebin
<eugenio> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843119/
<cristian_c>     Percorso: /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so,/usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so,/usr/java/jdk1.7.0_51/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so
<cristian_c> eugenio, con il java presente nei repository di ubuntu riscontri problemi?
<eugenio> si
<cristian_c> eugenio, quali problemi?
<eugenio> cristian_c, non ricordo di preciso, perchè è una che feci un pò di tempo fa, se non ricordo male avevo problemi tra aggiornamenti java e del browser, quindi del plugin, e risolvevo sempre se usavo JDK originale
<cristian_c> originale?
<eugenio> cristian_c, sun/oracle
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> eugenio, ma sempre con webmin?
<eugenio> cmq, fino a ieri andava tutto, poi ho lavorato su openwrml, compilandolo nel configurare ho installato pacchetti, tipo libmozjs che vedo essercene 2 versioni, magari è quello ?
<eugenio> cristian_c, si anche con webmin erano collegati i problemi
<cristian_c> ii  libmozjs-17.0-0                           17.0.0-0ubuntu1                          amd64        Spidermonkey javascript engine
<cristian_c> ii  libmozjs185-1.0                           1.8.5-1.0.0+dfsg-4ubuntu1                amd64        Spidermonkey javascript engine
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<eugenio> esatto
<cristian_c> eugenio, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<eugenio> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843180/
<cristian_c> eugenio, hai una situazione abbastanza problematica dei repository
<eugenio> cristian_c, può essere, ma questo incide sul prob che ho con java/firefox/webmin ???
<cristian_c> eugenio, potrebbe, dipende
<cristian_c> eugenio, la prima cosa che vedo è che utilizzi due ppa di java
<cristian_c> non ne capisco il motivo
<eugenio> il primo era quello con cui avevo installato la vs 7
<eugenio> il 2 l'ultima
<eugenio> non ricordo però perchè son diversi
<cristian_c> eugenio, io però vedo sia 7 che 8 nella pagina di launchpad del ppa che hai linkato
<cristian_c> altra cosa
<cristian_c> questo a che ti serve: jockey.list ?
<cristian_c> inoltre, perché utilizzi i partner di precise?
<cristian_c> boh
<mintux_> ciao a tutti, potete aiutarmi a sistemare questo problema con l'installazione del pacchetto che c'è in questo paste per piacere? http://pastebin.com/Xf4WAqgg
<eLBati> elò
<cristian_c> mintux_, come l'hai installato?
<mintux_> cristian_c: ho messo in source.list il repo e poi ho installato il pacchetto
<cristian_c> mintux_, qui non c'è supporto per pacchetti esterni ai repository ufficiali di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !ppa | mintux_
<ubot-it> mintux_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<eLBati> secondo voi come mai non vedo il gruppo ? http://pastie.org/8681910
<eLBati> probabilmente sto facendo qualcosa di molto stupido senza accorgermene
<mintux_> cristian_c: capito perfettamente, quindi non è vostra competenza l'aiuto al riguardo?
<cristian_c> mintux_, esatto
<mintux_> :(
<cristian_c> o meglio, essendo roba esterna, può portare problemi
<cristian_c> che possono rendere instabile la distro e canonical non garantisce il funzionamento del sistema usandoli
<mintux_> cristian_c: sto contattando qui, in primis perchè non vorrei incasinare il tutto, e con voi mi sento in una botte di ferro, in più magari si riesce a sistemare il tutto, però fa niente :/
<cristian_c> fatto salvo che ognuno può installare quello che vuole sul sistema, ma si prende tutti i rischi del caso
<cristian_c> mintux_, appunto, dovresti non usare i ppa proprio per evitare di incasinare il tutto
<mintux_> cristian_c: e quindi cosa dovrei fare per installare questo sw? usare il pacchettino che rilascia il sito?
<cristian_c> mintux_, non lo so, però non puoi chiederlo in questo canale, che è riservato al supporto ufficiale
<cristian_c> mintux_, se è presente nei repo di ubuntu, non c'è problema
<cristian_c> *anche
<mintux_> ah, ok. Grazie :)
<cristian_c> !info zenoss-stack
<ubot-it> Package zenoss-stack does not exist in saucy
<eLBati> qualcuno  sa spiegare questo ? http://pastie.org/8681951
<mintux_> cristian_c: cos'è quel comando !... che hai lanciato?
<eLBati> mintux_, è per parlare col bot
<cristian_c> mintux_, informazioni sui pacchetti
<mintux_> ah capito
<cristian_c> eLBati, che è quella roba?
<eLBati> cristian_c, adduser dice che sono già nel gruppo sudo , mentre groups dice che non ci sono
<cristian_c> eLBati, parlo del primo paste
<cristian_c> http://pastie.org/8681910
<eLBati> cristian_c, ah il primo è ls che non mi dice il gruppo dei file
<cristian_c> è vero
<eLBati> cristian_c, posso averlo spaccato?
<cristian_c> in che modo?
<eLBati> non saprei
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> eLBati, spiega cos'hai fatto
<ExPBoy> spaccato?
<eLBati> un buildout che dovrebbe impostare il gruppo sudo su di un file dice
<eLBati> setting permissions on src/mako/account_invoice.mako
<eLBati> chgrp: changing group of ‘src/mako/account_invoice.mako’: Operation not permitted
<eLBati> allora sono andato nella dir e ho fatto ls -lh
<eLBati> e ho notato che non vedo il gruppo dei file
<eLBati> mi sono anche aggiunto al gruppo sudo , ma groups dice che non sono nel gruppo sudo
<cristian_c> eLBati, quale versione di ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<eLBati> cristian_c, saucy
<eLBati> desktop
<cristian_c> eLBati, eh, va beh, ma se paciocchi, facile che poi rompi tutto
<cristian_c> :P
<eugenio> cristian_c, scusa ero fuori ufficio, non so come mai ho jockey.list...i partner di precise sono commentati
<eugenio> cristian_c, suggerimenti?
<cristian_c> eugenio, quando sono stati commentati?
<cristian_c> eugenio, da solo il ppa comunque non si è messo
<cristian_c> mica ubuntu fa gli scherzi di notte agli utenti
<cristian_c> :)
<eugenio> cristian_c, il ppa l'ho messo io
<eugenio> niente scherzi di ubuntu
<eugenio> jockey.list l'avrò messo io...ma non ricordo per cosa...
<eugenio> :)
<cristian_c> eugenio, ok, comincia ad aggiustare un po' di cose che non vanno
<cristian_c> e poi riprovi con webmin
<cristian_c> :)
<eugenio> cristian_c, ecco tipo?
<cristian_c> eugenio, tipo jockey, o capire perché hai due ppa di java invece di uno
<eugenio> jockey sembra che serva a gestire i driver...chissà cosa combinai...non ricordo da quanto è li e l'occasione per cui misi quelli
<cristian_c> eugenio, insomma, comincia con quelli
<cristian_c> poi ci sono altri ppa in fondo di cui ignoro l'utilizzo
<eugenio> potrei anche togliere, credo di usare i driver ubuntu per gforce
<cristian_c> eugenio, devi ripristinare con un revert
<eugenio> tipo?
<eugenio> cmq il ppa webupd8team è per oracle
<eugenio> java
<eugenio> come faccio?
<eugenio> ma se mi salvo questa lista.backup e poi a manina cancello quello che non va?
<cristian_c> eugenio, non sto dicendo questo
<cristian_c> eugenio, dico che ne hai due, non uno e non capisco il motivo
<cristian_c> eugenio, non ho capito cosa vuoi farfe
<cristian_c> *fare
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge | eugenio
<ubot-it> eugenio: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<eugenio> cristian_c, il mio obiettivo è far andare webmin/file manager/java applet in firefox.....se per fare questo c'è da fare pulizia e riallineamento dei source.apt.list ben venga.....non saprei come procedere se non come ho scritto prima...
<cristian_c> eugenio, ho linkato guida
<eugenio> cristian_c, delirio
<eugenio> cristian_c, da riga non mi fa togliere i ppa
<cristian_c> eugenio, ?
<eugenio> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6843573/
<cristian_c> eugenio, sicuro di aver digitato bene il comando?
<eugenio> cristian_c, capito
<eugenio> cristian_c, ne sono riuscito a levare 1 per ora
<marghe> buongiorno ho appena comprato un hp con ubuntu 12.04 LTS scaricando i primi aggiornameti ho riscontrato questi errori Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl1.0.0_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.8_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80] Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdrm/libdrm2_2.4.39-0ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80] Failed to fetch http://secu
<eugenio> cristian_c, no via non riesco a liberarmi di questi ppa
<marghe> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> eugenio, devo uscire da irc
<marghe> > qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> !qualcuno | marghe
<ubot-it> marghe: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> marghe: cambia server apt
<jester-> marghe: sudo  software-properties-gtk
<marghe> lo copio sul terminale?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> poi clicchi scaricare da -->altro-->metti un server itlaico
<jester-> italico*
<marghe> scusami puoi dirmi nei dettagli cosa intendi metti un server italico ? vuoi dire di scaricarlo da ubuntu softwer center?
<rossana> ciao ragazzi... ho istallato lubuntu tentavo di ingrandire i pulsanti della barra e si è messo ad aumentare da solo all'infinito e quando ho fatto esc per bloccare e uscire è sparita la barra e ora non sò come fare per riattivarla che no posso accedere neanche al terminale... c'è qualche comando da tastiera per richiamare la barra?????
<rossana> aiutoooo
<rossana> ciao ragazzi... ho istallato lubuntu tentavo di ingrandire i pulsanti della barra e si è messo ad aumentare da solo all'infinito e quando ho fatto esc per bloccare e uscire è sparita la barra e ora non sò come fare per riattivarla che no posso accedere neanche al terminale... c'è qualche comando da tastiera per richiamare la barra?????
<jester-> marghe: hai dato il comando?
<flafonta91> buongiorno
<jester-> rossana:  mv ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel  ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels/panel.bak
<kiefer> Ciao a tutti. Sono riuscito finalmente a convincere un collega ad installare Lubuntu (affianco a xp) in un netbook (msi U115 Hybrid) di proprietà dell'ufficio. Potete aiutarmi a trovare un link valido che mi spieghi come installarlo su questo netbook. la procedura standard non funzione (presumo a causa del doppio disco (SSD + HDD) Grazie
<jester-> rossana: lxpanelctl restart
<flafonta91> ho un netbook del 2009, un acer aspire one poco performante. vorrei installare lubuntu ma nonostante abbia masterizzato correttamente la iso su una penna usb e abbia impostato il bios per l'avvio da usb, quando inserisco la penna usb e avvio appare una schermata nera con il trattino lampeggiante. ovviamente l'installazione non si avvia e rimane così per ore.
<jester-> kiefer: installa accanto a winz
<jester-> flafonta91: al boot quando vedi l'omino in basso pigia enter e poi da F6 setti nomodeset
<marghe> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/libssl1.0.0_1.0.1-4ubuntu5.8_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80] Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdrm/libdrm2_2.4.39-0ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80] Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdrm/libdrm-intel1_2.4.39-0ubuntu0.2_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.2
<jester-> kiefer: se il partizionamento lo permette fa da solo se non lo permette bisogna vederfe come è messa la tabella partizioni
<kiefer> jester-: ho provato ma in automatico non lo fa. ha installato il sys in HDD . Provo a farlo a manina nel SSD ma è un disco di soli 8 gb (su cui secondo me c'è solo il boot loader
<jester-> marghe: hai cambiato server?
<fabio123> kde 4.11 ... a volte la freccia dell'area notifica va su altre icone mai successo?
<marghe> non sono un genio per affrontere questi problemi quindi se qualcuno puo dirmi passo dopo passo cosa fare ne sarerei grata
<marghe> ricominciamo come cambio server?
<flafonta91> non mi appare alcun omino, io avvio il pc con la chiavetta dentro e appare subito una schermata nera con il trattino lampeggiante
<jester-> kiefer: devi avere una partizione e fare in manuale settandola: usare come ext4, formattare montare come / e serve pure una swap pari alla dimensione ram
<jester-> flafonta91: no cdrom?
<flafonta91> no, è un netbook
<jester-> flafonta91: sa di non supporto per avvio usb
<jester-> flafonta91: cone cosa una creato la usb
<kiefer> jester-: provo
<flafonta91> lo avevo già installato in passato ubuntu, infatti ora c'è su lubuntu...solo che devo formattarlo perchè ha problemi
<flafonta91> con il programma iso to usb
<kiefer> flafonta91:  jester- io rifarei la chiavetta e proverei a scaricarlo dinuovo
<jester-> !ripristino | flafonta91
<ubot-it> flafonta91: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<flafonta91> ho già provato a rifarla, riscaricare la iso e riformattare ma nulla
<jester-> flafonta91: come hai fatto la key
<jester-> flafonta91: hai controllato md5sum della iso prima di procedere?
<flafonta91> md5sum..ovvero? scusate il disturbo comunque
<jester-> !md5sum | flafonta91
<ubot-it> flafonta91: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> !usbwin | flafonta91
<ubot-it> flafonta91: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<flafonta91> grazie!
<flafonta91> provo subito
<marghe> jester scusami puoi dirmi passo dopo passo come cambio il server?
<jester-> marghe: hai la finestra server a perta?
<marghe> finestra server sarebbe il terminale?
<jester-> sudo software-properties-gtk   nel terminale e daienter
<jester-> dai la pass user che non vedrai digitandola e ancora enter
<marghe> ok mi apre sorgenti softwer
<jester-> marghe: clicca il box a sinistra di scaricare da
<jester-> altro
<jester-> click su + di italia
<marghe> cosa intendi come box di sinistra?
<jester-> marghe: a destra
<jester-> di scarucare da
<jester-> scaricare*
<jester-> cosa c'è
<marghe> ok grazie per la pazienza jester
<vip001> salve a tutti
<vip001> ho un problema con l'audio,si sente a scatti,cosa posso fare per risolverlo?
<vip001> allora c'e qualcuno che mi risponde?
<jester-> vip001: se nessuno risponde significa che nessuno dei presenti ha tempo o conosce l'argomento
<jester-> prova piu tardi
<matti-007>  
<matti-007>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             
<vip001> mi risponde quacuno?
<vip001> qualcuno
<kiefer> ho provato ad installare lubuntu in "msi U115 Hybrid" ma il disco SSD da 8 Gb è praticamente occupato da xp. e lubuntu è stato installato su HDD per cui il MBR non trova lubuntu (giusto?)
<kiefer> posso risolvere il mio problema senza dover rasare xp (il netbook è del lavoro)
<matti-007> deve essere il grub a far partire xp e lubuntu non l'mbr di windows
<matti-007> segui questa procedura http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<kiefer> matti-007: grazie
<eugenio> glpiana, ciao
<eugenio> per togliere un pacchetto senza tutte le innumerevoli dipendenze, c'è un modo?
<fabio123> riuscite a mettere questo??? https://addons.mozilla.org/it/firefox/addon/hide-caption-titlebar-plus-sma/
<fabio123> vorrei levare la barra del titolo in firefox x averlo come in windows oppure chromium in linux
<abc> ragazzi potete aiutarmi..i midi non suonano
<glpiana> !midi | abc
<ubot-it> abc: midi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/MidiUbuntu
<glpiana> eugenio, puoi spiegarmi meglio cosa devi fare?
<abc> thanx glpiana
<eugenio> glpiana, sono su un problema da stamani
<eugenio> glpiana, in pratica io uso webmin per amministrare un paio di macchine remote
<eugenio> glpiana, con firefox non mi funziona un modulo di webmin per la gestione file, il file manager appunto che è una applet java (con chromium funziona invece)
<eugenio> parlando sul canale #webmin mi dicono che la cosa potrebbe essere legata a openssl e sue dipendenze non aggiornate, perchè il problema che ho è che java lancia un eccezione/errore: Failed to get language list: javax.net.ssl.SSLException: java.security.AccessControlException: access denied ("java.lang.RuntimePermission" "modifyThreadGroup")
<Richysanta> salve a tutti
<eugenio> glpiana, ho anche provato a lavorare sul livello sicurezza di java, impostando anche la trust list per i siti 'amici'...
<Richysanta> volevo sapere e è possibile installare ubuntu da dos
<glpiana> Richysanta, da dos?
<Richysanta> spiego meglio
<Richysanta> il mio acer d250 si blocca alla pagina iniziale diwindows
<Richysanta> volevo provare a formattarlo e passare a ubuntu
<Richysanta> solo che non posso accedere al sistema operativo
<glpiana> !installazione | Richysanta
<ubot-it> Richysanta: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Richysanta> ok devo seguire queste indicazioni?
<Richysanta> è che non mi intendo molto di queste cose e volevo essere sicuro
<Emanuele_Deriu> giorno
<Emanuele_Deriu> mi è sparito il cestino su xfce
<Emanuele_Deriu> dove lo trovo?
<eugenio> glpiana, ping
<glpiana> eugenio, di tutto quello che hai detto non capisco nulla, spiacente. imoltre non trovo un nesso con quanto da te chiesto in precedenza
<eugenio> glpiana, il nesso è: se fosse openssl che ha dipendenze non aggiornate o simili, pensavo di disistallarlo e reinstallarlo fresh
<eugenio> glpiana, c'ho provato ma apt voleva togliere un monte di altre cose...
<glpiana> eugenio, che versione di openssl hai e quale dovresti invece avere?
<eugenio> glpiana, 1.0.1e-3
<eugenio> installate
<glpiana> devo scappare
<barabba> ciao a tutti
<barabba> un piccolo aiutino
<barabba> ho unstallato ubuntu 13.10 su un vecchio portatile acer
<barabba> l'istallazione è ok ma nn mi visualizza la barra laterale con i programmi
<barabba> un aiutino
<barabba> nn vedo il launcher
<jester-> d che
<barabba> ho installato Ubuntu 13.10 su un vecchio portatile Acer
<barabba> l'installazione è andata bene
<barabba> ma il Launcher nn appare
<jester-> quale launcher
<barabba> la barra laterale dove ci sono i programmi
<jester-> control-alt-t
<jester-> con quel nick gia tanto che si è installato
<barabba> è apparso il temrinale
<jester-> barabba: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<barabba> devo avere il pc in rete?
<jester-> barabba: logico
<barabba> azz
<barabba> ok
<kresnief> buonasera
<kresnief> qualcuno conosce zeroshell ?
<kresnief> può aiutarmi con una vpn?
<jester-> !chat | kresnief
<ubot-it> kresnief: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fava> ho installato ubuntu ma quando seleziono e lancio il sistema operativo mi da un errore. chi puo aiutarmi???
<jester-> !dettgli | fava
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dettgli'
<jester-> !deattgli | fava
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'deattgli'
<jester-> !dettagli | fava
<ubot-it> fava: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fava> ho installato ubuntu e quando lo lancio mi da errore con scritto: try(hd0,0): error:"prefix" is not set. chi può aiutarmi??
<jester-> fava: sicuro che si è installata bene?
<jester-> fava: come hai installato
<fava> ho lanciato l'installazione da wubi installandolo in un hard disk esterno..
<jester-> fava: wubi va dentro a winz
<jester-> ed va talemnte bene che nello principali lo hanno soppresso
<jester-> fava: vai in winz e disinstallalo
<Aizram> Ìû
<Aizram> Ìû
<Aizram> Ìû
<fava> jester: ok adesso, io lo vorrei installare in un pc fisso vecchio, un xp di dieci anni fa , che versione mi consigli
<jester-> fava: lubuntu
<fava> jester: mi garantisce le stesse prestazioni
<nelmay> buonasera
<verdazzurra> ciao
<verdazzurra> sono disperata
<nelmay> qualcuno mi può aiutare sono disperataaa
<nelmay> e siamo in due
<verdazzurra> non riesco aa ssi
<nelmay> ho combinato grosso guaio al mio pc
<verdazzurra> non mi si  avvia il pc
<barabba> ho lanciato il comado e ha fatto tutti gli aggiornamenti ma il problema rimane
<verdazzurra> scriviamo tutto sperando di trovare aiuto
<nelmay> appunto nn c'è nessuno?
<nelmay> qualcuno di voi se ne intende di ubuntu?
<verdazzurra> che guaio hai fatto tu nelmay?
<wadzi> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<wadzi> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<nelmay> volevo reinstallare ubuntu dalla chiavetta e dali cominciato il guaio successo qualcosa che nn so bloccato tutto nn mi fa andare avanti e mi dice nessun sistema operativo installato
<nelmay> allora chiedo di aiutarmi a risolvere il mio problemo ,ho un hp insatllato un anno fa ubuntu tolto windows
<wadzi> prova a reinstallare da cd o dvd
<nelmay> ieri mi è venuta la brilliante idea di reinstallarlo dalla chavetta e nn me lo fa fare il mio pc adesso è vuoto
<wadzi> probabile chiavetta difettosa o non compatibile con tuo pc
<wadzi> succede
<nelmay> ho solo pennetta usb nn posso masterizzare dvd
<wadzi> ti viene riconosciuta la pennetta dal pc?
<nelmay> ma ha funzionato sempre ho reinstallato tante volte
<wadzi> magari è successo qualcosa
<wadzi> vedi se la riconosce il tuo pc
<nelmay> si parte arriva alla schermata del installazione orario e mi dice sistema crashed
<wadzi> penso che si debba rimettere il sistema nella pennetta e dopo reinstallare
<wadzi> fatti aiutare da qualcuno a mettere che ubuntu? quale versione?
<wadzi> si è corrotto il so dentro la pennetta
<wadzi> ti è caduta per terra ?
<nelmay> no
<wadzi> qualcosa è successo
<wadzi> ma il tuo pc non ha il lettore dvd?
<nelmay> ho pc di un amico adesso e cerco di scaricarlo di nuovo ma credo che  sia una cosa del pc o no?
<nelmay> si ma nn posso masterizzare
<wadzi> ripeto ha il lettore ?
<nelmay> il mio pc si
<wadzi> perché
<wadzi> non credo che il pc abbia qualcosa
<wadzi> è dentro la pennetta che c'è qualche errore
<nelmay> perchè il pc che ho ora del mio amico nn ha proprio lettore cd
<nelmay> oggi comparato un altra pennetta
<wadzi> infatti per vedere se il pc non ha guasti bastava mettere nel lettore un cd qualsiasi
<wadzi> prova a rimettere ubuntu dentro la pennetta
<nelmay> e questo cerco di fare solo che ci vuole ore per scaricarlo
<wadzi> devi farti aiutare da qualcuno
<nelmay> sono qui
<verdazzurra> io ho installato ubuntu 12.04  avevo imparato ad usarlo-e usavo anche GIMP-un giorno non  dava nessun segnale-il tecnico mi ha  sostituito la ventola-è andato 2 giorni e poi non si è + avviato nulla-siccome  sul sito trovo solo ubuntu 13. temo che mi si cancellino tutte le foto che ho installato ...non sono riuscita a trovare la versione 12.04 cosa dovrei fare?
<nelmay> un altra domanda no ricordo come ho reso avviabile la pennetta con windows come devo fare rendere avviabele con sopra ubuntu
<wadzi> installati l'ultima la 13.10
<wadzi> per linux c'è unetbootin
<wadzi> per win non ricordo
<wadzi> scusate devo scappare
<nelmay> ciao
<nelmay> qualcun altro che mi potrebbe aiutare?
<verdazzurra> sese
<nelmay> te hai risolto'
<verdazzurra> è una parola
<verdazzurra> ciao
<nelmay> verdeazzurra metti le tue foto su una pennetta e poi aggiorna
<cybernova> !usbwin | nelmay
<ubot-it> nelmay: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<nelmay> ok adesso provo
<cybernova> nelmay, poi segui la guida per installare da supporto usb
<cybernova> !installazione | nelmay
<ubot-it> nelmay: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<nelmay> universal linux mi dice pagian nn più disponibile
<verdazzurra> nelmay--il pc non si avvia proprio-come tolgo le foto?
<cybernova> nelmay, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<cybernova> funziona ho testato io
<nelmay> perchè da me nn si apre???????????
<mrgoodcat> ciao a tutti ragazzi
<mrgoodcat> sapete come si fa funzionare amdoverdrive su ubuntu 13.10?
<mrgoodcat> lho scaricato da sourceforge ma quando lo eseguo mi apre ubuntu software center
<mrgoodcat> alla pagina iniziale del suddetto prog
<mrgoodcat> ho provato anche a ricercare overdrive sia da usc che da synaptyc ma non trovo niente
<saro4e> ciao a tutti
<saro4e> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano
<saro4e> ?
<jester1-> mrgoodcat: a cosa serve
<mrgoodcat> è per overclockare gli amd
<jester1-> !qualcuno | saro4e
<ubot-it> saro4e: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester1-> mrgoodcat: non penso che ci sia per inux
<jester1-> linux*
<mrgoodcat> si chiama amdoverdrivectl
<mrgoodcat> esiste ma data la mia niubbaggine non so capace a installarlo
<mrgoodcat> lho anche scaricato da sourceforge è un file .deb
<jester1-> mrgoodcat: nei repo ufficiali non c'è
<jester1-> se deb basta che lo clicchi
<jester1-> se è compatibile si installa
<mrgoodcat> ah quindi è per questo che mi apre ubunto software center ma non installa niente?
<jester1-> mrgoodcat: se servono delle dipendenze che nei repo non ci sono non si installa
<mrgoodcat> e posso fare qualkosa per installarlo?
<mrgoodcat> oppure conosci qualke altro programmino per overclock da ubuntu?
<jester1-> mrgoodcat: non conosco
<mrgoodcat> va bene grazie mille per l'aiuto jester ;)
<Shien> buona sera a tutti, avrei un problemino con rhytmbox che mi da questo errore I parametri passati all'applicazione non erano in un formato valido. Segnalare un bug.  I parametri erano: --transient-for=39845891 gstreamer|1.0|rhythmbox-metadata|audio/x-midi-event decoder|decoder-audio/x-midi-event qualcuno sa come risolvere???
<akis24> sera
<Guest41133> ciao a tutti!! ho scaricato lubuntu poichè lo uso su un computer con più di 10 anni. l'ho aperto con winzip mettendolo in un hard disk. ora come devo muovermi??
<akis24> !installazione | Guest41133
<ubot-it> Guest41133: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Man_from_Mars> Buonasera, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare a impostare un multiboot? Avrei un paio di dubbi su GRUB
<cybernova> !grub | Man_from_Mars
<ubot-it> Man_from_Mars: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<drox_> Ragazzi ho un problema dovrei aggiornare la versione di ubuntu di mio fratello adesso ha la 10.10 come faccio a fargli fare il salto direttamente alla 13.04
<drox_> è possibile?
<Man_from_Mars> drox_: sudo do-release-upgrade e buona fortuna / disabilita i repo non standard (ppa, backports, etc...) prima di lanciare l'upg
<Man_from_Mars> drox_: è un bel salto comunque. Un install pulita no?
<B1z2aRr0n3> drox_,  ha funzionato?
<Man_from_Mars> Grub: per un multiboot di release diverse di *ubuntu (KubQuantal principale, XubSaucy + Minimal da testare) posso evitare di installare GRUB delle release in test e tenermi quello preesistente?
<Man_from_Mars> astenersi bot e perditempo :-)
<drox_> B1z2aRr0n3:  non sono su quel computer,
<drox_> adesso lo chiamo
<jester-> Man_from_Mars: scegli di non installare grub, poi riavvii nella distro che è installato e fai  un updat-grub
<drox_> avevo provato con do-release-upgrade senza sudo e non era andata forse per quello
<drox_> :D
<Man_from_Mars> jester-: ok, come supponevo. In caso di agg. kernel delle release "di prova" dovrei poi comunque riavviare quella principale per dare l'update-grub, giusto?
<Man_from_Mars> jester-: ah, scusa, praticamente mi hai già risposto...
<jester-> aggiornando il kernel  aggiorna ma non installa , dovrai farlo aggiornare dalla distro madre
<Lorenz> scusate, ho appena installato ubuntu 12.04 su un acer aspire 1410, però rilevo problemi di riconoscimento driver della scheda video, qualcuno sa aiutarmi ?
<Man_from_Mars> jester-: "aggiorna ma non installa" intendi che le distro test scaricano i nuovi kernel ma poi non generano gli initrd nelle corrispondenti directory /boot?
<Lorenz> sono nuovo di ubuntu riesci a spiegarmi un po piu terra terra ?
<jester-> intendo che aggiorna grub ma senza effetto visto che non il isistema da cui è installato
<Lorenz> come faccio ?
<jester-> se ne frega se c'è grub master o no per aggiornare il kernel
<jester-> Lorenz: che scheda video
<Lorenz> gma 4500mhd
<jester-> Lorenz: ati invidia altro
<Lorenz> intel
<Man_from_Mars> jester-: grazie, è chiaro adesso. Era più una curiosità personale. L'importante è far sì che la distro madre rimanga intatta quando quelle di test verranno rimosse
<jester-> Lorenz: non ha bisogno di nessun driver. funza di serie
<Lorenz> ha una risoluzione pessima O.o
<jester-> Man_from_Mars: appunto se rimuovi la distro da cui è installato grub non parte piu una sega
<Lorenz> dovrebbe essere 1366 x 768 ma non supera i 1024x600
<jester-> Lorenz: penso che il driver aggironato è nella 13.10 prova una live.per quello è consigliabile, pc permettendo, sempre l'ultimo rilascio
<Lorenz> gia provato precendentemente ho installato la 13.10 e stesso problema
<Man_from_Mars> jester-: no, io quella non la tocco. pasticcio un po' con Xubuntu Saucy finchè non esce Trusty e poi scelgo se continuare con Kubuntu o passare a Xubuntu
<Lorenz> tutto il sistema gira molto bene, l'unico problema è appunto la scheda video =(
<jester-> Lorenz: vedi sul sito intel, c'è un tool che si preoccupa di scaricare e installare i ldriver esterno
<Man_from_Mars> jester-: grazie della risposta, adesso è tempo di fare danni! :-)
<Lorenz> vado sul sito intel direttamente da ubuntu e cerco il mio modello di scheda ?
<jester-> Lorenz: non mi ricordo come si chiama ma so che c'è nei driver
<Lorenz> provo a vedere
<jester-> Lorenz: negli appunti ho  http://www.tomshw.it/forum/linux-e-altri-sistemi-operativi/145203-ubuntu-e-intel-gma-500-a.html
<Lorenz> grazie ora vedo =)
<jester-> Lorenz: e https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Lorenz> il mio problema rimane, essendo un novellino come lo installo ?
<Lorenz> una volta trovato ?
<alberto_p81> come fare ad installare ubuntu su asus n550jv cm149h con win8? Grazie
<jester-> Lorenz: una vota trovato il .deb lo clicchi che si installa poi lo apri e segui
<Lorenz> ok grz
<jester-> alberto_p81:  13,10 normalmente
<jester-> alberto_p81: se hai uefi prima leggi
<jester-> !uiefi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'uiefi'
<jester-> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Lorenz> una volta installato riavvio ?
<jester-> Lorenz: per forza
<Lorenz> ok sta riavviando, vediamo se cambia qualcosa
<jester-> alberto_p81: win8 ha il vizio che non rilascia il filesystem ma iberna
<Lorenz> nulla =(
<jester-> alberto_p81: quindi o cambi impostazione non ricordo dove, o accedi a epoi riavvii
<Lorenz> per oggi rinuncio, domani proverò a risolvere il problema... grazie comq x l'aiuto
<alberto_p81> grazie avevo già letto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI ma non riesco perchè nell'avvio è troppo veloce ne da USB ne da CD live si può forzare?
#ubuntu-it 2014-01-31
<krabador> sala vlt
<ralff> ciau a tutti, ho un problem ho win 8 con 4 partizioni primarie vorrei installare xubuntu 13.10 in dual boot con win che malgrado mi serve ma non posso visto che ci sono 4 part primar se qualcuno mi sa dire come potrei riunificare l hd e cancellare le part primm lasciando solo c e cosi riuscire a rinstallare ubuntu in db con win?
<ralff> r
<akis24> giorno
<Lorenz__> salve a tutti, ho installato ubuntu 12.04 su un acer aspire 1410, l'unica pecca è che i driver della scheda video non me li riconosce... usa driver standard con risultati abbastanza pessimi =( scheda grafica (GMA4500mhd) qualcuno sa aiutarmi ?
<max73_> salve  ho provato in tutte le maniere di provare ubuntu tramite usb prima di istallarlo ma si avia xp
<sqirrel> buongiorno a tutto il canale, ho installato lubuntu su un eeepc 1000hd funziona tutto bene a parte il consumo eccessivo della batteria
<sqirrel> la batteria  prima con windows durava almeno 1 ora e 30, con lubuntu meno di mezzora
<sqirrel> come posso risolvere grazie
<cristian_c> sqirrel, quale release di lubuntu hai installato?
<cristian_c> sqirrel, durava o dura ancora?
<sqirrel> ho installato l'ultima versione la 13.10
<sqirrel> la batteria dura solo mezzora con lubuntu
<cristian_c> sqirrel, sì, ma su win dura ancora 1 ora e 1/2?
<sqirrel> si
<cristian_c> ok
<Gigi> Salve, è la prima volta che utilizzo la chat, ho bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione di UB 12.04 su un asus eeepc 1210k.
<ExPBoy> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sqirrel> la batteria è nuova ha solo un mese di vita
<Aizram> Gigi, hai qualche problema in particolare?
<Gigi> Grazie, l'installazione l'ho eseguita, credo bene. Il problema è che dopo che per tutto il processo di installazione lo schermo è perfettamente attivo, una volta che riavvio il pc, mi va in low-graphics mode. Tra l'altro non va neppure il touch-pad.
<cristian_c> sqirrel, un attimo
<sqirrel> ok
<cristian_c> sqirrel, apri un terminale
<sqirrel> fatto
<cristian_c> sqirrel, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> sqirrel, e anche: glxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> sqirrel, posta i risultati su pastebin
<sqirrel> okay, ma come faccio a catturare la schermata?
<akis24> sqirrel: tasto stamp  o copi e incolli dal terminale su pastebin
<sqirrel> il tasto stamp non mi permette di aquisire la schermata
<sqirrel> allora copio e incollo
<cristian_c> sqirrel, copia e incolla
<akis24> si nel frattempo ritorna cristian_c
<cristian_c> sqirrel, non devi postare screenshot
<akis24> è tornato lol
<sqirrel> okay
<Gigi> Ok, grazie lo stesso. chiudo
<cristian_c> lol
<sqirrel> http://pastebin.com/RK2QJbMj
<cristian_c> Gigi, ma quali driver usi?
<Gigi> Scusa ma sono abbastanza digiuno di informatica, e non riesco a capire a cosa ti riferisci. Immagino alla scheda grafica, ma ignoro totalmente la cosa.
<cristian_c> sqirrel, non hai digitato l'ultimo comando nel modo giusto
<cristian_c> Gigi, apri un terminale
<akis24> [11:10:05] <Gigi> Salve, è la prima volta che utilizzo la chat, ho bisogno di aiuto per l'installazione di UB 12.04 su un asus eeepc 1210k.
<sqirrel> grep render?
<Gigi> cristian_c, come posso fare se non ho accesso di fatto al pc?  esiste una scorciatoia?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sqirrel, e anche: glxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> Gigi, non hai accesso al pc?
<cristian_c> O.o
<sqirrel> http://pastebin.com/4y6d015h
<cristian_c> sqirrel, fai ciò che ti viene chiesto nel terminale
<sqirrel> ok
<Gigi> cristian_c,  intendo dire che mi ritrovo con la schermata di avviso del low-graphics mode, dove mi dice che devo fare da me la configurazione, ma non ho idea di come possa accedere al terminale
<cristian_c> Gigi, premi ctrl+alt+t
<sqirrel> fatto
<Gigi> Non funziona, però in compenso è comparso il puntatore. Ok sono in terminale
<sqirrel> http://pastebin.com/1RVcrbKk
<cristian_c> Gigi, lol
<cristian_c> sqirrel, digita il comando
<cristian_c> Gigi, digita: lspci -k
<Gigi> Immagino che significhi qualcosa, ma lo ignoro
<cristian_c> lol
<sqirrel> fatto
<Gigi> mi ha dato una schermata di dati. dovrei leggere qualcosa in particolare?
<cristian_c> Gigi, riesci a copiare su file?
<cristian_c> sqirrel, su pastebin
<Gigi> non ne sono capace
<cristian_c> Gigi, di eseguire un copia e incolla? O.o
<sqirrel> http://pastebin.com/vmpqu62Q
<Gigi> sul terminale no. Però credo di avere trovato la riga che dovrebbe riguardare il mio caso:  VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<Gigi> Subsystems: Asustek Computer Inc. Device 815c
<Gigi> Kernel modules: sisfb
<sqirrel> http://pastebin.com/vmpqu62Q
<skricciolo1981> jorno
<cristian_c> sqirrel, il secondo comando, il primo l'avevi già postato
<sqirrel> si
<cristian_c> Gigi, ok
<cristian_c> Gigi, è quello che serve :)
<skricciolo1981> scusate per libre office-calc chiedo di là?
<cristian_c> Gigi, comunque, il copia e incolla da terminale è identico a qualunque altro copia-incolla :P
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, dipende dalla domanda
<skricciolo1981> non mi va,ma sicuramente sbaglio io,la fx =adesso()
<Gigi> A saperlo fare è sicuramente semplice
<skricciolo1981> su word risponde gg e ora
<skricciolo1981> su libre risponde ###
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, hai letto il manuale?
<sqirrel> se  vuoi posso ripostarli
<cristian_c> Gigi, comunque, aspetta un attimo
<skricciolo1981> no, cristian_c , ma la fx =oggi() risponde bene
<cristian_c> sqirrel, semplicemente, non l'hai postato
<Gigi> skricciolo1981, prova ad allargare la colonna
<skricciolo1981> ok Gigi  provo
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> è vero :)
<sqirrel> http://pastebin.com/RK2QJbMj
<cristian_c> la ricordavo anch'io sta cosa dei ###
<sqirrel> http://pastebin.com/4y6d015h
<skricciolo1981> quindi un bug?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, è normale
<skricciolo1981> cioè?
<cristian_c> sqirrel, ma non l'avevi installato? O.o
<cristian_c> sqirrel, poi continui a ripostare sempre il vecchio paste
<skricciolo1981> dove sbaglio? cristian_c
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, se non c'è spazio sufficiente devi allargare
<skricciolo1981> aaaaa
<skricciolo1981> provo
<cristian_c> come ha detto Gigi
<skricciolo1981> ok
<skricciolo1981> strano su word non lo fa
<skricciolo1981> lo scrive su piu celle
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, usa ms Word :)
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,  Gigi   non va..sicuramente sbaglio io
<skricciolo1981> nè se allargo colonna nè se allargo riga
<cristian_c> Gigi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<sqirrel> http://pastebin.com/bvtxhMDx
<cristian_c> sqirrel, no, continui a postare cose non richieste
<sqirrel> ho digitato tutti i comandi
<cristian_c> sqirrel, però non li posti
<Gigi> cristian_c, grazie, ci provo
<Gigi> Saludos
<cristian_c> Gigi, segui con attenzione, e nel caso hai dubbi, apri un topic sul forum
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, comunque, controlla il manuale di libreoffice
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,  provo :-(
<skricciolo1981> cosa è ms Word? cristian_c
<cristian_c> -,-
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,  manuale in ita non esiste?
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, penso di sì
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, ma non c'è un menù Aiuto in libreoffice?
<skricciolo1981> e si... in english.. cristian_c
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, magari non l'hai localizzato in italiano
<cristian_c> !libreoffice
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'libreoffice'
<cristian_c> uhm
<skricciolo1981> !LibreOffice
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'LibreOffice'
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/LibreOffice
<skricciolo1981> mi puoi postare i comandi x l installazione per corstesia.. cristian_c
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, a cosa ti riferisci?
<skricciolo1981> dei pacchetti
<skricciolo1981> i 3 pacchetti
<cristian_c> lol
<sqirrel> ho digitato il comando sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<cristian_c> sqirrel, sì, ma poi non hai digitato l'altro
<sqirrel> esatto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sqirrel, e anche: glxinfo | grep render
<cristian_c> stiamo aspettando
<sqirrel> tutto isieme?
<skricciolo1981> sudo apt-get install?
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, non sei un niubbo
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c, ?
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, dovresti sapere come si installano i pacchetti
<cristian_c> !pacchetti
<ubot-it> in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<cristian_c> sqirrel, certo, mica te l'ho fornito a pezzi?
<sqirrel> tranqillo
<sqirrel> :)
<sqirrel> con l'ultimo comando mi da questo http://pastebin.com/JYFXtXvp
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,  2 pacchetti dice che sono gia installati...uno dice che non è canditato..
<cristian_c> sqirrel, ora guardo
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, posta tutto su pastebin
<sqirrel> ok grazie
<skricciolo1981> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> direct rendering: Yes
<cristian_c> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<cristian_c> sqirrel, hai l'accelerazione
<sqirrel> cioè?
<cristian_c> credo sia l'accelerazione grafica, attivata
<skricciolo1981> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6848875/   cristian_c
<Ramon> Salve, non ho ancora Ubuntu, prima di procedere vorrei sapere se è possibile istallare across personal edition 5, o se esiste un programma alternativo.
<cristian_c> language-support-writing-it: fornisce il controllo ortografico, il dizionario e il sillabario per la lingua italiana.
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, che ubuntu hai?
<skricciolo1981> lts
<skricciolo1981> 12.04
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, può darsi che quel pacchetto non esista più
<Ramon> Ancora non ce l'ho, credo mi servirà una versione vecchia per un pc vecchio
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, anzi dovresti segnalarlo al gruppo documentazione
<cristian_c> Ramon, a cosa serve?
<cristian_c> Ramon, e poi, non è meglio un dual boot?
<Ramon> credo sia l'unica soluzione
<skricciolo1981> cristian_c,  cioè?
<Ramon> come si fa un dual boot?
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, che la guida magari è stata scritta prima, chi lo sa
<skricciolo1981> nel forum? cristian_c
<cristian_c> Ramon, crei dello spazio per la partizione di ubuntu mantenendo quella di winz
<cristian_c> skricciolo1981, sì, anche
<cristian_c> anzi, meglio
<skricciolo1981> ok cristian_c
<skricciolo1981> non mi hai detto cosa è ms word cristian_c
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> sqirrel, hai controllato comunque in Driver aggiuntivi?
<cristian_c> lol
<sqirrel> no
<Ramon> ok grazie arrivederci
<sqirrel> ora sto ricaricando il pc tramite l'adattatore, il pc si carica ma mi dice adattatore non connesso
<cristian_c> sqirrel, ma la luce è accesa?
<cristian_c> il led
<sqirrel> si
<cristian_c> sqirrel, comunque, controlla in Driver aggiuntivi
<sqirrel> come faccio per controllarli
<cristian_c> sqirrel, usi lubuntu?
<sqirrel> si
<cristian_c> sqirrel, Software e aggiornamenti
<sqirrel> okay ora provo
<cristian_c> sqirrel, scheda Driver aggiuntivi, una volta aperta la finestra
<sqirrel> mi dice nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<cristian_c> sqirrel, ok
<cristian_c> sqirrel, allora, si prova a fare un'altra cosa
<sqirrel> okay
<cristian_c> sqirrel, ho visto che c'è un modo, ma ne servirebbe uno più semplice
<Gigi> Qualcuno ha notizia del funzionamento di Ubuntu su Asus eeepc 1210k?
<sqirrel> cosa devo fare?
<Gigi> Qualcuno ha notizia del funzionamento di Ubuntu 12.04 lts su Asus eeepc 1210k?
<cristian_c> !info driconf
<ubot-it> driconf (source: driconf): DRI configuration applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 95 kB, installed size 412 kB
<sqirrel> se non e possibile risolvere mi limiterò ad usarlo con l'adattatore
<cristian_c> sqirrel, perfetto, ho trovato il pacchetto :)
<sqirrel> :)
<cristian_c> sqirrel, sudo apt-get install driconf
<cristian_c> Gigi, hai fatto come suggerito?
<cristian_c> Gigi, oppure è un altro pc ancora?
<sqirrel> http://pastebin.com/nTw71HaV
<cristian_c> l'hai installato
<cristian_c> sqirrel, ma non l'ho mai usato
<cristian_c> sqirrel, prova a leggere il man
<cristian_c> sqirrel, l'idea è quella di usare driconf per disattivare l'accelerazione hardware
<cristian_c> e quindi vedere se con dr disattivato l'autonomia aumenta
<cristian_c> :)
<sqirrel> cosa e il man?
<cristian_c> !man
<ubot-it> Manuali Italiani di Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/it/
<cristian_c> sqirrel, man driconf
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<Gigi> è sempre lo stesso, ma non ho trovato la soluzione. In realtà pare che i driver SIS ci siano, ma digitando lsmod | grep sis, mi compare :
<Gigi> sis_agp    13165  1
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> !sis
<ubot-it> Driver per schede grafiche SiS: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/SisXgiVolari
<cristian_c> Gigi, xorg.conf esiste?
<cristian_c> Gigi, nel terminale digita anche: dpkg -l | grep sis
<sqirrel> ora cosa devo fare?
<savinoweb> buongiorno a tutti
<cristian_c> sqirrel, posta il risultato
<cristian_c> sqirrel, però non hai risposto alla domanda
<Gigi> fatto, ma non visualizzo xorg.conf
<savinoweb> ieri ho installato la versione a 32bit di ubuntu su un pc
<cristian_c> sqirrel, ah, scusa, mi sono confuso con gigi
<savinoweb> attualmente il sistema non è reattivo a volte si blocca
<cristian_c> sqirrel, hai letto il man?
<savinoweb> il processore è un amd
<savinoweb> è questione di driver
<sqirrel> ce ne sono molti
<cristian_c> Gigi, posta il risultato su pastebin
<savinoweb> o di versione non compatibile?
<cristian_c> Gigi, chiedevo se esiste il file xorg.conf nel tuo sistema
<Gigi> Sapessi cosa vuol dire, lo farei subito
<cristian_c> savinoweb, caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> Gigi, xorg.conf è il nome di un file
<Gigi> mi riferivo al postare su pastebin
<cristian_c> sqirrel, ?
<cristian_c> !paste | Gigi
<ubot-it> Gigi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Gigi, copia l'output su file
<sqirrel> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/raring/it/
<sqirrel> non so qule leggere
<Gigi> Mi vergogno, ma a terminale non so fare niente. non so come copiare ecc. ecc.
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sqirrel, man driconf
<cristian_c> <sqirrel> ora cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> sqirrel, hai digitato?
<cristian_c> Gigi, come copieriesti da un file di testo, uguale
<cristian_c> Gigi, selezioni, clic destro copia
<cristian_c> Gigi, apri l'editor di testi, clic destro incolla
<cristian_c> *->
<sqirrel> cosa devo digitare
<cristian_c> savinoweb, e versione di ubuntu scaricata
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> sqirrel, man driconf
<Gigi> ehm... qual'è l'editor di testi?
<sqirrel> si lo digitato
<chetelodicoafare> buongiorno a tutti!
<cristian_c> Gigi, sei su unity o altro?
<chetelodicoafare> sos configurazioni stampanti, quancuno mi può aiutare???
<cristian_c> sqirrel, ok, allora prova a vedere se ti dice come fare
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | chetelodicoafare
<ubot-it> chetelodicoafare: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<chetelodicoafare> doh! ok
<Gigi> Sono su terminale, senza nessuna funzione grafica accessibile, proprio perchè  subito dopo una prima schermata all'avvio, sparisce in uno sfarfallìo .
<cristian_c> Gigi, uhm
<cristian_c> Gigi, digita: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<cristian_c> Gigi, però, sto pensando, se hai una sis, unity non lo puoi usare
<cristian_c> è scritto nei requisiti
<cristian_c> !requisiti
<ubot-it> requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<chetelodicoafare> ho appena preso stampante canon pixma mx455, collegata e messa in rete la vedo ma non riesco a farci nulla, se la collego usb nada, ho letto qua e là e seguito suggerimenti da forum ma niente
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, hai controllato la compatibilità con linux?
<cristian_c> prima di acquistarla
<Gigi> nessuna risposta visualizzata dopo aver digitato echo ecc.ecc.
<chetelodicoafare> sul sito canon dice che si possono scaricare i driver e così via, credo di essermi arenato in partenza, ho scaricato due pacchetti relativi al modello ...e dopo che li scarico?
<cristian_c> Gigi, è impossibile
<cristian_c> leggi meglio
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, aspetta
<chetelodicoafare> occhei grazie
<Gigi> Allora siamo di fronte ad un miracolo! ti assicuro, niente
<cristian_c> Gigi, hai lo schermo nero
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Gigi, che pc è?
<Gigi> no ho lo schermo con il terminale attivo, sfondo nero, Asus eeepc 1210k
<cristian_c> Gigi, eh, ma non ho capito quale versione hai installato
<Gigi> ubuntu 12.04 lts
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> !requisiti | Gigi
<ubot-it> Gigi: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> leggi qui
<cristian_c> Gigi, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> e sopratutto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Gigi, che pc è?
<Gigi> ma ho provato lubuntu, eeebuntu, 12.04 Alternate, xubuntu, easy peasy. Tutte con lo stesso roblema.
<cristian_c> Gigi, e attualmente?
<cristian_c> Gigi, comunque, non hai risposto alla domanda
<cristian_c> anzi, le domande
<Gigi> I requisiti minimi li ha, ripeto: Asus eeePc  1210k, attualmente 12.04 lts, scaricato stamattina
<cristian_c> Gigi, scusami :P
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Gigi, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> La funzionalità Effetti visivi è abilitata in maniera predefinita se si possiede una GPU (scheda grafica o chipset integrato) che li supporta. I produttori di GPU supportate sono:
<cristian_c> ATI/AMD (le più recenti possono richieder l'installazione di driver proprietari)             Intel (i915 o superiore, eccetto la GMA500, conosciuta come "Poulsbo")            Nvidia (con l'installazione di driver proprietari)
<Gigi> 12.04.3 i386
<cristian_c> Gigi, il nome completo del file
<Gigi> ubuntu 12.04.03 lts i386.iso
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, puoi fornire link?
<cristian_c> Gigi, ok, allora unity
<chetelodicoafare> di cosa?
<cristian_c> Gigi, comunque, nei requisiti è scritto che sis non va bene con unity
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, dei driver
<cristian_c> *download
<cristian_c> Gigi, solo un secondo
<chetelodicoafare> cristian, ecco http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/1/0100005171/01/cnijfilter-source-3.90-1.tar.gz
<chetelodicoafare> ho scaricato e spacchettato, alla fine ho avviato quello con finale .sh
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, strano
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, pensavo ci fossero i deb
<cristian_c> ma il pacchetto principale dove l'hai trovato?
<chetelodicoafare> la stringa che ti ho incollato dici? me la ha linkata il sito canon
<Gigi> cristian_c,  se così fosse, perchè per tutta la durata dell'installazione, graficamente è perfetto? evidentemente riesce a gestire il monitor e la scheda grafica, è dopo l'installazione che toppa
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, puoi postare il link al sito?
<chetelodicoafare> l'ho chiuso, sto cercando di nuovo
<cristian_c> Gigi, magari durante l'installazione unity non è attivo
<cristian_c> Gigi, ma in live funza?
<Gigi> non l'ho provato. ma se si inibisse unity? ho detto un'eresia?
<chetelodicoafare> cristian, eccolo
<chetelodicoafare> http://www.canon.it/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MX_series/MX455.aspx
<chetelodicoafare> io rifarei da capo con te, tu mi dici quello che devo fare e io lo faccio :-)
<cristian_c> Gigi, nel senso, dovresti provare
<cristian_c> MX450 series ScanGear MP Ver. 2.10 for Linux (Archivio in formato distribuzione Debian)
<cristian_c> MX450 series IJ Printer Driver Ver. 3.90 for Linux (Archivio in formato distribuzione Debian)
<cristian_c> cnijfilter-mx450series-3.90-1-deb.tar.gz
<Gigi> cristian_c, hai ragione, adesso ci provo, e mollo un pò la chat perchè devo configurare una carbonara. più tardi proverò a ricollegarmi. Ti saluto
<chetelodicoafare> #cristian_c li scarico?
<cristian_c> scangearmp-mx450series-2.10-1-deb.tar.gz
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, sì
<chetelodicoafare> fatto
<chetelodicoafare> quale apro prima?
<Gigi> cristian_c,  ho provato al volo, non funziona uguale.
<cristian_c> Gigi, eh
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, quello della stampante
<cristian_c> cnijfilter-mx450series-3.90-1-deb/packages/
<cristian_c> e ce ne sono quattro
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, digita: uname -a
<chetelodicoafare> cristian_c, scusa non ho capito (sono un pivello qua dentro)
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, apri un terminale
<chetelodicoafare> fatto
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, digita: uname -a
<chetelodicoafare> fatto
<chetelodicoafare> ma non succede nulla
<cristian_c> posta il risultato
<chetelodicoafare> Linux chetelodicoafare-Notebook-PC 3.11.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 30 17:22:01 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, il primo e il terzo deb
<cristian_c> li installi
<cristian_c> per lo scanner, invece: /scangearmp-mx450series-2.10-1-deb/packages/
<cristian_c> il primo e il terzo
<chetelodicoafare> cristian_c, se apro la cartella debian mi da 3 file con la signa della stampante che voglio, uno finisce con .postins, uno con .postrm e uno con .docs
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, guarda i percorsi che ho indicato
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> cnijfilter-mx450series-3.90-1-deb/packages/
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, ho verificato personalmente
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, anche per quanto riguarda lo scanner, leggi bene cosa ho scritto in chan
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, ora devo andare
<chetelodicoafare> non trovo PAKAGES
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, si vede che hai aperto un altro pacchetto e non quello indicato
<cristian_c> scangearmp-mx450series-2.10-1-deb.tar.gz
<cristian_c> cnijfilter-mx450series-3.90-1-deb.tar.gz
<chetelodicoafare> occhei, comunque se li trovo e li installo poi dovrebbe andare?
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, secondo, me stai aprendo quello che avevi scaricato tu prima
<cristian_c> e stai facendo confusione
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, controlla il nome del tar scaricato
<cristian_c> chetelodicoafare, e ti ho indicato anche quali deb installare
<Manu_145> buon pomeriggio, dando sudo apt-get update http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6849305/
<Manu_145> da synaptic risulta installato bzip2 ..
<icemanbp> ciao a tutti
<icemanbp> join #ubuntu-it-forum
<cybernova> !ciao | icemanbp
<ubot-it> icemanbp: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<icemanbp> grazie :)
<icemanbp> per chiedere aiuto su ubuntu qui è il posto giusto?
<cybernova> icemanbp, si è questo
<icemanbp> sto provando a configurare un ubuntu server su una virtual box
<icemanbp> però non riesco a collegarmi in ssh dal pc host
<chetelodicoafare> ciao a tutti
<chetelodicoafare> grazie a cristian_c  ho installato i driver per la stampante canon e ora come devo fare per andare avanti??
<chetelodicoafare> **NON RIESCO A CONFIGURARE LA STAMPANTE
<ciro> ciao a tutta la gente qui presente. ho un problema al prigramma di sistema, e non so come fare a visualizzare di che si tratta e come risolverlo.
<ciro> grazie
<jester-> ciro: programma di sistema sarebbe?
<mark2496> salvee ho riscontrato un errore appena si è avviato il pc, ho fatto lo screen come posso inviarvelo qui?
<ciro> ubuntu 12,.04
<jester-> !imagebin | mark2496
<ubot-it> mark2496: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<jester-> ciro: cosa intendi per programma di sistema
<ciro> eh non ne ho idea, all'avvio del pc mi viene fuori la finestra che dice "risocontrato errore di sistema" non so come fare a capire di cosa si tratta
<jester-> ciro: poi tutto funge regolare?
<mark2496> http://imagebin.org/290117
<ciro> jester: non scarica gli aggiornamenti e prima si è chiuso il software centre "inaspettatamente"
<jester-> mark2496: ha cannato a caricare nm
<jester-> riavvia
<mark2496> ah
<jester-> ciro: riavvia
<mark2496> quindi niente di grave?
<jester-> non hai l'icona network nella barra immagino
<ciro> provo.
<ciro> jester: niente da fare continua a spuntare la finestra
<jester-> !unityreset | ciro
<ubot-it> ciro: per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset Da 12.10 sudo apt-get install dconf-tools esegui nel terminale:  dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<ciro> jester-: ti faccio vedere su paste http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6849471/  provo a riavviare nel mentre
<mark2496> salve, sto avento dei problemi con il pc, non mi riconosce il Codice Ascii
<mark2496> come posso fare?
<jester-> ciro: ma hai dato questo comando? unity --reset Da 12.10 sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<jester-> mark2496: ???
<mark2496> io su windows utilizzavo il codice ascii per mettere ad esempio le parentesi ( ALT+123)
<mark2496> mentre qui su linux non me le riconosce
<jester-> mark2496: è la combinazione tastiera per generare
<jester-> in linux è diversa
<jester-> guarda la tabella caratteri
<ciro> jester-: visto? e qui non è cambiato nulla
<jester-> ciro: ma hai dato unity --reset Da 12.10 sudo apt-get install dconf-tools come comando?
<ciro> si
<jester-> ciro: prendi pè u culo?
<ciro> jester- : -.- no... che devo riprovare??
<jester-> ciro: madu che versione ubuntu hai
<ciro> jester-: non hai visto il mio paste di prima? 12.04
<ciro> suppongo..
<jester-> supponi?
<ciro> così dice il pc, com'è che controllo?
<jester-> lsb_release -r
<jester-> U0028
<ciro> jester-: si 12.04
<Franco> Buongiorno, ho un Pc con due HD, 160 e 500 GB, ho dovuto sostituire quello da 500 ed a seguito della reinstallazione di XP mi sono trovato con il nuovo XP sul 500 (che ora è il primario)  ed il vecchio XP su quello da 160 che ora è il secondario ma originariamente era il primario.  Ho installato Ubuntu in dual boot e mi sono ritrovato con due boot, uno per ogni disco, come si vede dalla videatae di fdisk allegata. http://pastebin.
<Franco> Ora vorrei fare ordine ed in particolare: lasciare il disco da 500 con XP come è ora (è senza partizioni ma eventualmente lo partizionerò in seguito), ripulire il disco da 160 ed installarvi Ubuntu. Vi chiedo quale sia la sequenza corretta delle cose da fare per evitare di avere problemi con l'MDR e rischiare di avere la macchina che non parte.
<ciro> jwester-: sei sparuto?
<akis24> Franco:  nessuna videata  di fdisk è presente
<cybernova> Franco, e poi quello da 500 Gb come fa ad essere senza partizioni se c'hai installato Winz
<Franco>  <akis24> Ho riprovato ed io la vedo puoi verificare
<jester-> ciro diita unity --reset
<jester-> digita
<Franco> <cybernova> cosa è winz? da dove lo vedi?
<akis24> Franco: http://pastebin qui  forse la vedi tu  magari  se premi paste e posti l'indirizzo
<cybernova> Franco, winz è windows, non lo vedo da nessuna parte ma non c'è bisogno di vederlo per sapere che almeno una partizione c'è
<Franco>   <akis24>   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6849566/
<jester-> ciro: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<Franco> <cybernova certo, sec'è XP una partizione c'è intendevo la separazione programmi-dati
<cybernova> lol
<ciro> jester-: nelterminale anche echo.... ?
<jester-> prova a dirlo ad alta voce
<Franco> <cybernova> vedi su asda1  la NTFS
<disperato> ciao a tutti
<disperato> ho un problema di linux davvero grave
<jester-> ma va?
<Franco> <akis24> Sei riuscito a vedere la videata?
<akis24> Franco: a dire il vero non capisco il problema se hai ubuntu sul disco sdb ti basterebbe formattare la partizione di winz da ubuntu e aggiornare grub  se proprio vuoi partire da zero usa la live installando su sdb usando tutto il disco
<akis24> si si vista Franco
<Franco> <akis24> Aggiornare grub, sai dove posso vedere una guida?
<akis24> !grub
<jester-> lol
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Franco> OK Grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<ciro> jester-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6849619/
<jester-> ciro: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION
<ciro> massì ce l'ho messo, ma mi si è bloccato tutto, riavvio.
<disperato> ciao
<disperato> we ragasssssi sono disperato!
<disperato> dovete aiutarmi! :)
<disperato> non avete scelta :)
<akis24> !aiuto | disperato
<ubot-it> disperato: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ciro_> cmq continua a venir fuori la finestra...
<disperato> ottimo
<disperato> il discorso è complesso ma la questione è semplice
<akis24> che è un indovinello ?
<disperato> Ho creato su una cartella su un disco ntfs esterno e ci ho messo dentro dei progetti di Eclipse. C'è un progetto che si chiama GTH che se avvio con l'Eclipse di Linux funziona ma se avvio con l'Eclipse di Windows no.
<ciro_> jester-: continua a uscire la finestra cmq..
<akis24> !chat | disperato
<ubot-it> disperato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> ciro_: in sostanza cosa non va
<disperato> Se copio GTH sul desktop di Windows GTH funziona alla perfezione (ubot lasciami finire!)
<ciro_> jester-: sono io che lo sto chiedendo a te :)
<akis24> !chat | disperato
<ubot-it> disperato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> ciro_: eh dopo l'avviso funza tutto?
<ciro_> no...è esattamente come prima
<jester-> ciro_: cioè?
<disperato> Se creo il nuovo progetto GTH (anche classe per classe) da Windows dentro questa cartella creata in origine da Ubuntu il software GTH non funziona più.
<ciro_> esce la finestra che mi dice problema di sistema
<akis24> e ridaglie disperato  qui non avrai aiuto prova sulla chat qui si da' supporto a ubuntu
<jester-> !chat | disperato
<ubot-it> disperato: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> ciro_: e dopo la finestra?
<disperato> Quindi la domanda è questa (ubot ti prego fammi finire!)
<akis24> azz
<jester-> ma è una colazione
<akis24> avra' capito ?..
<jester-> mah
<ciro_> jester-:ninet, se gli dico "invia problemi" continua ad aprirmi finestre varie, "problema interno", "ubuntu 12.04 ha un problema interno", e se riavvio unas mazza è uguale a prima
<jester-> se ci fa non capsisce
<icemanbp> per domande su ubuntu server qui va bene?
<jester-> ciro_: fai ignora
<jester-> icemanbp: si
<ciro_> jester-: comando non trovato
<ciro_> ah che pirla, sorri colpa mia
<jester-> pure ciro_ pare che ci faccia
<akis24> eh
<ciro_> jester-: grazie....se faccio ignora continua ad aprirmi le finestre!! no è che son fuori di mio, abbiate pietà
<icemanbp> a casa ho provato a creare una macchina virtuale con virtualbox, ubuntu server, la versione stabile che da sul sito. Installo tutto, installo pure ssh-client e ssh-server, però quando dal computer mio, provo a collegarmi in ssh alla macchina virtuale non mi va
<jester-> se non ci fa causa persa yè
<jester-> icemanbp: devi settare il network della virutale di non usare la connessone dell'hostla virtuale
<jester-> o con l'host parli
<icemanbp> con l'host provo a collegarmi alla vm
<jester-> icemanbp: che senso ha
<ciro_> ok, vedo che avete di meglio, proverò n'altra volta. bye
<icemanbp> jester-: 1. per provare a fare un collegamento ssh 2. perchè mi trovo meglio con il terminale del mio host
<jester-> icemanbp: hai insgtallato le exstension e le addons?
<icemanbp> jester-: io ho semplicemente seguito il wizard d'installazione
<jester-> icemanbp: vanno installati i tools
<icemanbp> jester-: scusa, ma ssh non è installato di suo?
<jester-> !vbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<jester-> icemanbp: exstension e addons sono dei driver che permettono di interfacciarsi correttamente e servono pure per la grafica
<icemanbp> jester-: allora appena arriverò a casa vedo
<jester-> kimal73: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox  c'è tutto
<kimal73> he?
<jester-> lol
<jester-> kimal73 / icemanbp  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox  c'è tutto
<kimal73> n'altra volta?
<simonefu> ciao a tutti!!
<Michaela> ciao urus
<Daft_Punk> Ragazzi,c'è qualcuno che mi può dare dei chiarimenti sull'installazione di ubuntu?
<Ilari2000> Buongiorno a tutti.Qualche settimana fà avevo scritto nel terminale init 1 e subito dopo mi è comparso uno schermo nero,allora l'ho riavviato ma ho scoperto che nella schermata di login dopo questo mi compare per un nanosecondo una schermata nera e mi riporta al login.Qualcuno mi può aiutare a risolvere questo problema?
<Ilari2000> Perchè non mi risponde nessuno?
<trustythar> Ilari2000: ...
<icemanbp> ragazzi, qualcuno può dirmi come si fa a impostare la tastiera italiana su ubuntu server?
<Mihaela> buna sera verrei sapere se quando installo ubuntu 13.10 mi cancella le mie foto e video che avevo già sul pc?
<jester-> Mihaela: e dove stanno
<akis24> sera
<icemanbp> Allora, ho installato ubuntu server come macchina virtuale, tutto bene, se non che mi aveva configurato una tastiera che non era la mia italiana ma un'altra (che non so), su internet son riuscito a trovare come fare per impostare quella italiana, solamente che ora, non riesco più a fare il login, in quanto non so quale fosse effettivamente (avendola digitata con la vecchia "tastiera")
<akis24> icemanbp: al limite suppongo  era la tastiera inglese  comunque ricordando quello che hai messo non dovrebbe essere difficile inserirlo
<icemanbp> akis24: mi ricordo la sequenza di tasti, si
<akis24> icemanbp:  al limite reimpostare la precedente tastiera
<icemanbp> akis24: non ci riesco, non posso fare niente se prima non faccio il login, ricordo che al posto della z c'era la w
<jester-> icemanbp: sudo  dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<icemanbp> sono ancora alla schermata "ubuntuserver login:"
<jester-> icemanbp: serve user e pass
<jester-> hai login>
<jester-> ?
<icemanbp> ho l'username
<icemanbp> ma la password no
<icemanbp> perchè non so quale sia effettivamente
<jester-> icemanbp: e non l'ahi settata installando?
<icemanbp> si, ma con la tastiera di prima
<jester-> icemanbp: rimettila come prima
<jester-> sarà stata usa
<Mihaela> jester:come sarebbe dove stanno? ti ricordi che un po di giorni fa non riuscivo a salvare i miei file?sn rimasti nel PC e adesso sto installando di nuovo ubuntu
<icemanbp> 1. non so quale fosse 2. non posso, perchè se non faccio il login non posso lanciare nessun comando
<jester-> Mihaela: eh ma stanno in ubuntu è in winz
<jester-> icemanbp: avvia in recovery/riprstino
<jester-> abiliti al rete per avere il fs anche inscrittura e poi vai in root
<icemanbp> ora son dentro come root
<jester-> icemanbp: sudo  dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<icemanbp> jester-: non si può modificare direttamente la password del mio utente?
<Mihaela> jester : si prima avevo ubuntu già e con un aggiornamento non mi andava piu niente andava solo in modalità scrittura e allora oggi ho deciso di installare di nuovo ubuntu dal cd
<jester-> icemanbp: passwd pirillo nuovapass
<jester-> se non ti chiede la vecchia sei salvo
<jester-> icemanbp: alterantiva creare nuovo user
<icemanbp> dove pirillo è il mio nome utente?
<jester-> e aggiungerlo subito al gruppo sudo
<jester-> logicco
<icemanbp> mi dice errore di manipolazione
<icemanbp> errore di manipolazione token di autorizzazione
<jester-> adduser sticass
<jester-> adduser sticass sudo
<jester-> exit
<jester-> parti normale e logga con sticass
<icemanbp> rimuovo il mio vecchio?
<jester-> non so a quali altri gruppi va aggiunto l'uesr di un server
<jester-> non da fastidio lo fai dopo
<icemanbp> se provo mi restituisce il codice errore 10
<jester-> provi a fare cosa
<icemanbp> adduser ste
<jester-> hai abilitato il network?
<jester-> o hai il filesystem in sola lettura
<icemanbp> come si fa a vedere?
<jester-> al menu lo dovevi fafre
<jester-> re
<jester-> exit
<jester-> abilita e rivai in root
<icemanbp> filysistem in sola lettura
<asd> sera a tutti, quale programma mi consigliate ad uso editing video e conversione, per il collegamento ad una telecamera usb.grazie
<jester-> kdeinlive
<akis24> sera
<Guest37995> buona sera belli ho installato lubuntu in un vecchio pc ma non mi và la connessione wifi... o meglio quando tento di connettermi dice che il sistema non permette la connessione..
<Guest37995> ho fatto una scansione a riga di comando e la wifi la vede
<Guest37995> la scheda wifi intendo
<Guest37995> come si annullano i permessi per la wifi???
<matti-007> prova a dare sudo network-manager
<Guest37995> comando non trovato..
<Guest37995> sudo: network-manager: comando non trovato
<matti-007> prova a installare un'altro gestore connessioni
<matti-007> sudo apt-get install wicd
<Guest37995> gestore delle connessioni ok ;) tento
<acer_> ciao a tutti+
<matti-007> ciao
<dana> ma lubuntu supporta skype per ubuntu 12
<Guest83397> ma lubuntu supporta skype per ubuntu 12
<Guest83397> ????
<matti-007> credo di si
<matti-007> per installarlo digita sudo apt-get install skype
<franco> Buonasera, ho installato ubuntu  13.10 e lo ho aggiornato, quando attivo l'icona in alto a sx della ricerca nel comp. (dash) sul video appaiono delle righe e dei disturbi, le icone che appaiono sono attive, ma i disturbi del video permangono e confondono l'immagine. Mi è anche capitato che sia sparita la freccia del mouse, anche se la funzionalità di attivare le icone restava maa non si vedeva il puntatore. Avete qualche suggerime
<akis24> franco: che pc hai ? cpu ? ram ?
<franco> <akis24> AMD 64 3200 +             2.4giga ram
<franco> <akis24>ram 2.9
<akis24> franco: sai che scheda video monta il pc ?
<Gaudenti> Salve
<franco> <akis24> ha una scheda integrata con la Geforce GA-K8N51GMF-9
<akis24> franco: portatile ?
<franco> <akis24> no fisso di qualche anno fa, ma non ho mai avuto problemi con video o cad con Win xp
<Gaudenti> Ho appena installato una vesione di ubuntu 9.04 da cd su un pc portatile (Acer Aspire 1450) e non riconosce ne la scheda wifi ne la scheda di rete ethernet, qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<akis24> franco: potrebbe essere un problema di driver video  hai provato a vedere se da driver aggiuntivi trova driver ?
<akis24> Gaudenti: ubuntu 9.04 non e piu' supportata
<Gaudenti> Ok, io lavoro su MAC normalmente scaricando l'ultima versione di ubuntu come faccio a renderda bootable da una chiavetta usb?
<akis24> !installazione | Gaudenti
<ubot-it> Gaudenti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Gaudenti> Posso effettuarlo da MAC?
<franco> <akis24> ho la videata, quale è il link per postarla?
<akis24> Gaudenti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel
<akis24> !image | franco
<ubot-it> franco: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Free_diver> Buona serata
<Free_diver> Scusate ho sulla mia macchina ubuntu 12.04. Ho reistallato windows 7. Come faccio a ripristinare il grub?
<Gaudenti> Grazie ma il mio prolema è diverso: Posso creare la versione Live USB utilizzando OSX ?
<akis24> !grub | Free_diver
<ubot-it> Free_diver: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<acer_> vorrei installare a casa un server per metterci il mio sito internet mi consigliate ubuntu server o lamp?
<akis24> Gaudenti: se sul mac hai un programma per creare la usb avviabile  certo
<Free_diver> akis24: devo eseguire tutti i passi?
<Free_diver> tutti e 8
<Gaudenti> Non ce l'ho.... ci sono programmi che mi può consigliare?
<akis24> Free_diver:  leggi bene
<akis24> Free_diver: ci vuole piu' a leggerlo che farlo
<akis24> Gaudenti: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=391326
<Free_diver> oook
<Gaudenti> Grazie mille per la disposizione
<akis24> di nulla
<franco>        <akis24>       ci ho messo un pò, cosa dovrei fare? provare ad evidenziare altri driver tra quelli non evidenziati?                       http://imagebin.org/290181
<akis24> franco:  vediamo...
<franco> <akis24> ci ho messo un pò, cosa dovrei fare, evidenziare altri drifer tra quelli selezionati?   http://imagebin.org/290181
<akis24> franco: stai usando il driver free qualcuno degli altri  è " raccomandato " ?
<cristian_c> franco, che devi fare?
<franco>  <akis24> non saprei, dove controllo?
<franco> cristian_c ho problemi di video con la dash che confonde le icone
<cristian_c> confonde?
<franco> cristian_c appaiono righe sul monitor, le sovrapposizioni confondono i colori e si alternano righe colorate
<cristian_c> franco, hai aggiunto ppa?
<franco> cristian_c cosa sarebbe?
<akis24> franco:  riesci a postare uno screen del problema ?
<akis24> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<RSA4096> ragazzi avrei bisogno di un consiglio, sulla mia connessione
<akis24> !dettagli | RSA4096:
<ubot-it> RSA4096:: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<RSA4096> in pratica quando connetto due pc contemporaneamente al modem,
<RSA4096> la connessione si blocca, o il modem si riavvai
<RSA4096> *riavvia, secondo voi da cosa può dipendere?
<akis24> RSA4096: e se li colleghi uno per volta ?
<RSA4096> akis24, uguale, se ne collego uno e scarico dei torrent, e mi metto a vedere un video su youtube  si blocca lo stesso
<RSA4096> ogni volta che cerco di fare grossi aggiornamenti con la mia distro linux non riesco a scaricare tutto in una volta :/
<akis24> RSA4096: proverei con modem diverso  o controllerei la linea con un test
<RSA4096> ok, fra un ora posso provare con un'altro modem
<RSA4096> per la linea che test suggerisci?
<RSA4096> akis24,
<akis24> RSA4096: oppure se hai accesso al pannello del modem vedrei se contiene errori
<akis24> RSA4096: speedtest
<RSA4096> akis24, si ho accesso al pannello del modem, il mio è un modem alice
<franco> <akis24>  cristian_c  ho fatto uno screen ed ora tutte le icon del launcer hanno le righe, a proposito della videata dei driver http://imagebin.org/290181 posso provare con qualcuno di quelli? ma come, a caso?
<akis24> franco:  prima vediamo lo screen
<cristian_c> fradeve, difficilmente nouveau fa questi scherzi
<franco> <akis24>   <akis24>    http://imagebin.org/290189 ota le righe sono solo sulle icone ma sono fisse, prima occupavano tutto lo schermo ma quando disattivavo la ricerca sparivano tutti i disturbi
<cristian_c> franco, akis è uscito
<franco> <cristian_c> cosa mi dici di quei driver proposti con l'aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> aggiornamento?
<franco>   <cristian_c           http://imagebin.org/290181
<cristian_c> franco, apri un terminale
<franco> <cristian_c un momento che sono senza icone, ora provo
<cristian_c> lol
<franco> <cristian_c ok dimmi
<cristian_c> franco, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> franco, l'output su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<franco> Cristian _c http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851904/
<cristian_c> franco, ok
<cristian_c> franco, digita: lspci -k
<cristian_c> il risultato sempre su pastebin
<franco> Cristian_c  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6851930/
<cristian_c> franco, ti colleghi tramite bridge?
<cristian_c> franco, quali caratteristiche hardware ha il pc?
<franco> cristian_c come faccio per bridg?
<cristian_c> franco, era una domanda
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> franco, quali caratteristiche hardware ha il pc?
<cristian_c> cpu/ram
<franco> cristian   AMD Athlon (tm)64 processor 3200+, Ram 2.9, Grafica Gallium 04 on NV4e (integrata) con Geforce GA-K8N51GMF-9
<cristian_c> 3 GB?
<franco> si
<cristian_c> fradeve, prova ad attivare i nvidia-current
<cristian_c> anche se nella foto non si legge tutto: http://imagebin.org/290181
<cristian_c> dovresti allargare la finestra
<cristian_c> *franco
<franco> Ok faccio
<franco> cristian_c http://imagebin.org/290191
<cristian_c> franco, prova ad attivare i 173
<franco> cristian_c sta andando, poi debbo riavviare?
<cristian_c> franco, credo di sì, il sistema non ti avvisa di ciò?
<franco> cristian_c no ha finito ora riavvio
<koalinux> buonasera, scusate, avevo già posto in passato questa domanda ma ho dimenticato la risposta: da ubuntu 13.x in poi (forse anche dalla 12) i telecomandi funzionano automaticamente senza l'installazione di lirc. Dove sono mappati e qual è il programma che li gestisce?
<cristian_c> koalinux, che tipo di telecomandi?
<koalinux> mceusb
<koalinux> cristian_c, ho semplicemente collegato l'usb ed ha iniziato a funzionare
<cristian_c>  Note: Your MCE remote will work as keyboard input device (usb hid) without any configuration on most modern linux distributions. Using mythfrontend's keybinding setup, you can get most of the buttons working without the need for LIRC.
<cristian_c> koalinux, quindi dovrebbe essere riconosciuta come tastiera
<koalinux> cristian_c, http://pastebin.com/QLwC13yJ
<cristian_c> N: Name="MCE IR Keyboard/Mouse (mceusb)"
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> franco, fatto?
<franco> cristian_c  Con quel driver non parte, ora sono con XP, è possibile ripristinare in qualche modo, tipo una modalità provvisoria?
<cristian_c> franco, c'è la modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> fradeve, 13.10?
<franco> cristian-c l'altro riavvio di ubuntu? si 13.10
<franco> cristian_c domani proverò, puoi dirmi se è simile a Windows? o se c'è qualche particolarità dove debbo stare attento?
<cristian_c> l'altro?
<cristian_c> franco, non so com'è su windows
<cristian_c> fradeve, prova a impostare anche il nomodeset
<cristian_c> franco, prova a impostare anche il nomodeset
<cristian_c> franco, in modo da poter tornare al desktop
<cristian_c> franco, e impostare i 304 o nuovamente i nouveau
<franco> cristian_c nel dual boot ci sono due righe di comando per UBUNTU, la prima e la seconda, non ricordo esattamente ma non non c'è altro. Cosa è nomodeset?
<cristian_c> franco, ma stai parlando del grub?
<franco> si
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | franco
<ubot-it> franco: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<cristian_c> e non solo da live
<cristian_c> :P
<franco> :P cosa sarebbe?
<icemanbp> ragazzuoli, secondo voi perchè se pingo la mia macchina virtuale dalla macchina host la prima non risponde?
<franco> cristian_c dal live c'è la possibilità di modificare i driver?
<cristian_c> franco, la domanda non ha senso
<cristian_c> franco, ma nella guida wiki è scritto cos'è nomodeset
<cristian_c> icemanbp, hai controllato l'impostazione della rete sulla macchina virtuale?
<cristian_c> icemanbp, non me ne intendo molto, ma non è che va impostata come bridge?
<franco> cristian_c     OK domani vedo,  grazie e ciao
<koalinux> icemanbp, dipende da come è settata la scheda nelle impostazioni della macchina virtuale
<icemanbp> su internet ho trovato che deve essere configurata come bridge adapter, mo provo
<koalinux> icemanbp, ma di che software si tratta?vmware?virtualbox?
<icemanbp> virtualbox
<koalinux> icemanbp, normalmente l'uso più comune è nat
<koalinux> icemanbp, però dipende dalle esigenze di ognuno
<icemanbp> koalinux: ma se imposto nat, mi dice che l'ip del server è 10.0.2.15, dal terminale del mio pc provo a collegarmi tramite ssh e mi va in timeout
<icemanbp> fatto, se metto scheda con bridge funziona :)
<koalinux> icemanbp, scusa non avevo letto
<koalinux> icemanbp, sì in bridged risponde perchè gli viene assegnato un altro ip nella stessa sottorete dell'host
<koalinux> cristian_c, dove potrei chiedere per il mio dilemma sul telecomando? nel canale dev?
<koalinux> cristian_c, ho provato anche su #ubuntu ma non mi hanno risposto
<koalinux> cristian_c, qualcuno avrà pur seguito lo sviluppo di quel software:)
<cristian_c> koalinux, ma non ti avevo risposto?
<koalinux> cristian_c, che viene riconosciuta come tastiera?
<koalinux> cristian_c, scusa, allora l'ho persa. provo a rileggere
<cristian_c> koalinux, sì
<icemanbp> ciao a tutti e grazie
<koalinux> cristian_c, in effetti dal file /proc/bus/input/devices risulta come tastiera, ma non capisco dove vengano mappati i tasti e da che programma
<cristian_c> koalinux, immagino che venga configurato come qualunque altra tastiera
<cristian_c> koalinux, nello stesso modo in cui configureresti una tastiera
<koalinux> cristian_c, ok, secondo te se installo lirc i comandi vanno poi in conflitto?
<cristian_c> koalinux, secondo me dovresti configurare la tastiera-telecomando
<koalinux> cristian_c, oddio..non saprei da dove cominciare..idee?
<cristian_c> koalinux, forse con xinput
<cristian_c> koalinux, man xinput
<koalinux> cristian_c, lo sto leggendo, grazie
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-01
<Ettame> Ho un notebook con 512 di RAM, 100 gg di
<Ettame> P
<Ettame> Cosa mi consigliate di installare al posto di xp
<koalinux> buonanotte
<koalinux> grazie
<akis24> giorno
<franco> cristian_c ciao, sto cercando di attivare nomodeset da grub 2.0, ma dalla riga di comando grub>       mi rifiuta tutti i comandi, puoi aiutarmi?
<Davidov> ciao a tutti e buon sabato (di pioggia qui)
<franco> Buongiorno, sto cercando di attivare nomodeset da grub 2.0, ma dalla riga di comando grub>       mi rifiuta tutti i comandi che ho trovato, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Davidov> avrei un problemino nell'installare 13.10...... ovvero appena parte il processo di installazione lo schemo "blinka" nei colori RGB e non c'è modo di andare avanti
<Davidov> suppongo si tratti di incompatibilità con scheda grafica......
<Davidov> ma come faccio a procedere ?
<cristian_c> franco, riga di comando?
<franco> si di grub
<cristian_c> franco, posta una schermata
<cristian_c> Davidov, fai una prova in live, se non l'hai già fatta
<Davidov> cristian_c--> succede la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> Davidov, di quale scheda grafica si tratta?
<Davidov> cristian_c--> credo debba fare qualcosa nelle opzioni prima di far partire il processo di installazione e/o avvio della live ma non so cosa
<Davidov> cristian_c--> NVIDIA
<Davidov> cristian_c--> se ti serve il modello controllo
<cristian_c> Davidov, controlla
<Davidov> cristian_c--> OK
<franco> cristian_c non posso in quanto lavoro con un altro pc in quanto per il problema del drive modificato della sk video non parte. dalla schermata del dual boot premendo c si arriva sulla riga di comando di grub, grub> ma i comandi che ho trovato per eseguire nomodeset vengono rifiutati
<Davidov> cristian_c--> GeForce 8700M GT
<cristian_c> franco, driver modificato?
<cristian_c> *drive
<cristian_c> Davidov, prova a selezionare nomodeset dalla live
<cristian_c> franco, ah, capito
<cristian_c> franco, comunque, non capisco perché semplicemente non selezioni il kernel premendo poi 'e'
<Davidov> cristian_c--> ok provo...... prima devo spegnere qui ;)
<akis24> giorno
<Davidov> cristian_c--> al momento grazie
<franco> cristian_c    'e' dove?
<cristian_c> franco, nella schermata di grub, ma se non posti nulla...
<franco> cristian_c:   1) non posso postare le videate; 2) sono sul dual boot di GNU GRUB 2.0, con e ho la videata del setparams di ubuntu, dimmi cosa debbo cercare
<cristian_c> franco, perché non puoi postare?
<franco> scrivo da un altro pc in quanto quello non parte
<cristian_c> franco, beh, la schermata la porti su questo pc
<cristian_c> qual è il problema?
<franco> come?
<cristian_c> via usb, ad esempio?
<franco> non ho il cavetto
<akis24> chiavetta ..
<cristian_c> franco, pendrive?
<cristian_c> scheda microsd?
<franco> spiegami, il pc con grub è fermo, come estraggo la videata?
<cristian_c> franco, foto?
<franco> si giusto la foto,
<Rallfs> Ciau a tutti RAGA ho un problema ho xubuntu 13 10 64 bit vorrei installare Metinn2 ma non so precisamente come installarlo con wine, ricerche che ho fatto spiegan come installarlo su ubunt ma io che c'ho xubuntu non s se riesce
<Rallfs> chi mi da una mano
<franco> cristian_c faccio, posso inviarla con pastebin?
<cristian_c> franco, pastebin non è per le schermate
<cristian_c> !image | franco
<ubot-it> franco: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Rallfs, dipende da wine
<cristian_c> Rallfs, comunque, guarda sul database di wine, winehq
<cristian_c> !winehq
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winehq'
<cristian_c> !wine
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Rallfs> cristian_c ma con xubuntu dici che va come su ubuntu, anche se è la stessa famiglia la distro è xfce
<cristian_c> Rallfs, xubuntu è ubuntu con xfce al posto di unity
<cristian_c> !xubuntu
<ubot-it> xubuntu is http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu
<Rallfs> OK ho trovato questa guida posso incollarla x farvi vedere?
<akis24> no
<Rallfs> OK!!
<akis24> !chat | Rallfs
<ubot-it> Rallfs: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Rallfs, ripeto, è materia di wine, non di ubuntu
<Rallfs> Raga ci provo, grazie, quindii la guida x convertire giochi win su linux è quella di wine?
<cristian_c> Rallfs, non _converte_ i giochi
<cristian_c> li esegue
<Rallfs> Scusa ho sbagliato termine xd!! ok ci provo, grazie a tutti raga siete sempre gentilii e disponibili :D
<Rallfs> Ciau!!
<franco> cristian_c   http://imagebin.org/290258 una
<cristian_c> franco, quale riga hai scelto?
<franco> Cristian ora la prima videata mom
<franco> cristian_c  http://imagebin.org/290260
<franco> cristian_c che vuoi dire quale riga ho scelto?
<cristian_c> franco, nella schermata del grub
<cristian_c> quindi immagino quella precedente
<franco> cristian_c ero sulla riga di ubuntu e quindi ho schiacciato e
<cristian_c> fradeve, ok
<cristian_c> *franco
<franco> scusa?
<cristian_c> franco, qui: http://imagebin.org/290258
<cristian_c> franco, cambia: ro quiet splash $vt_handoff
<franco> ok
<cristian_c> franco, con: ro quiet splash nomodeset
<cristian_c> franco, in pratica, togli l'ultimo pezzo e lo rimpiazzi con nomodeset
<merlo> salve a tutti
<merlo> ho win 8 e ho scaricato il file .iso di ubuntu
<merlo> per farlo partire da usb in altro pc all'avvio basta metterlo nella chiavetta usb e stop ?
<franco> cristian_c ho modificato la riga, ora F10?
<cristian_c> franco, sì
<cristian_c> se hai fatto bene, sì
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | merlo
<ubot-it> merlo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<merlo> oh bene...questo non l'avevo trovato !!!
<merlo> grazie mille
<franco> cristian_c dopo f10 è sparito tutto ed il pc bloccato ho riavviato ubunto ed è nuovamente bloccato, forse faccio prima a fare le prove con live e poi reinstallare?
<cristian_c> franco, proviamo un'altra via
<cristian_c> franco, entra in modalità di ripristino
<franco> opzioni avanzate di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> franco, non so se è presente su quella principale
<cristian_c> franco, nel dubbio posta una schermata
<akis24> franco:  usa la seconda voce di avvio del kernel di ubuntu  quella sotto ...
<akis24> franco:  guardda qui http://imagebin.org/290265
<akis24> guarda*
<franco> akis24 e cristian_c        io ho 4 righe linux 3.11.0.15   e linux 3.11.0.12 quale repristino uso?
<akis24> franco:  quale usavi per ultimo  ?
<cristian_c> franco, non in opzioni avanzate, eh
<franco> Cristian_c ma la videata con le modalità di ripristino sta nelle opzioni avanzate
<akis24> franco: dicci ora che opzioni hai ?
<cristian_c> franco, posta la schermata, dai
<cristian_c> franco, che riferito così non è molto di aiuto
<franco> fotografo
<franco> Cristian_c dopo opzioni avanzate viene questo  http://imagebin.org/290266
<cristian_c> franco, la schermata principale del grub
<franco> fotografo
<akis24> franco:  la voce dove vedi scritto modalita' ripristino  la seconda  se non erro
<franco> Cristian_c questa è la principale,  http://imagebin.org/290267   con opzioni avanzate vengono le 4 opzioni
<akis24> franco vai su opzioni avanzate   e facci vedere
<akis24> franco:  rapido  se puoi ...
<Manu_145> Buon giorno ho un problema ad eccedere "cliccando" su di un file in wiki, prima dell'upgrade si apriva USC ora una finestra avvio applicazione con la possibilita', appunto, di scegliere con cosa aprirlo. sapreste dirmi da cosa dipende? (ho due foto dello screen se servono) grazie
<franco> akis24 la avevo già postata   http://imagebin.org/290266
<Manu_145> wiki di ubuntu naturalmente :D
<akis24> franco: ci leggi ? avevamo scritto usa la modalita' ripristino ...  entraci ora
<akis24> franco:  e seleziona la voce " root "
<cristian_c> fradeve, la prima ripristino delle due
<akis24> Manu_145: vediamo le foto dai
<franco> posto
<cristian_c> Manu_145, upgrade a cosa?
<Manu_145> akis24 non so come inserirle, volentieri cmq
<Manu_145> da ubuntu a xubuntu
<akis24>  !image | Manu_145
<ubot-it> Manu_145: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Manu_145> ok ti posto subito
<cristian_c> Manu_145, non è un upgrade
<cristian_c> :P
<akis24> Manu_145: comunque nella finestra che si apre dovresti scegliere solo cosa vuoi fare con il link .. scaricarlo ,aprirlo ecc basta scegliere l'opzione
<franco> cristian_c   http://imagebin.org/290268
<cristian_c> fradeve, l'hai selezionato?
<cristian_c> root, intendo
<Manu_145> premendo su gmameui http://imagebin.org/290269
<Manu_145> http://imagebin.org/290270
<Manu_145> poi
<franco> si: root@franco-desktop:
<akis24> Manu_145: comunque nella finestra che si apre dovresti scegliere solo cosa vuoi fare con il link .. scaricarlo ,aprirlo ecc basta scegliere l'opzione
<Manu_145> cristian_c: :D non so come definirla :D avanzamento?
<cristian_c> Manu_145, neanche
<Manu_145> akis24: non so dove trovare questa operazione :(
<cristian_c> Manu_145, da ubuntu a xubuntu non è avanzamento
<cristian_c> Manu_145, facendo clic su Scegli cosa accade?
<akis24> Manu_145: il pacchetto lo trovi in USC :)
<cristian_c> franco, digita: mount-o remount, rw /
<cristian_c> fradeve, mi raccomando, non sbagliare
<cristian_c> franco, mi raccomando, non sbagliare
<cristian_c> lol
<Manu_145> akis24: si, ma prima bastava che cliccassi sopra e automaticamente andava su USC (gli atri file che scarico si salvano o si aprono normalmente come desidero ma qui su wiki non piu'
<Manu_145> cristian_c: ora guardo
<franco> mount 0   o o zero?
<cristian_c> ?
<akis24> franco:  copia e incolla il comando dal canale .......
<akis24> cosi siamo certi
<paolo> salve ragazzi, domandina, ho fatto un drag and drop di una foto da firefox al desktop ubuntu
<paolo> sono scomparse tutte le icone, c'è modo di farle ricomparire senza riavviare nulla?
<franco> non posso copiare il pc è fermo sul grub
<paolo> (12.04 lts)
<franco> o o zero???
<akis24> franco: comunque e o  ... questo invece e zero 0
<akis24> differenti eh
<cristian_c> paolo, strano
<akis24> [12:28:05] <cristian_c> franco, mi raccomando, non sbagliare
<cristian_c> franco, che stai facendo?
<paolo> eh strano sì, ma era una mia foto.. forse questo spiega.. ;-)
<cristian_c> franco, ah, scusa
<Manu_145> ok, lo trovo su USC e se volessi impostarla definitivamente dove dove cerco?
<franco> foto
<cristian_c> franco, sul pc da cui stai scrivendo si vede bene se è 0 o o
<cristian_c> Manu_145, quindi, nelle prove successive continua a chiedere di scegliere?
<cristian_c> franco, comunque è una 'o'
<cristian_c> si vede
<Manu_145> si cristian_c:
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> franco, digita: mount-o remount, rw /
<cristian_c> Manu_145, aspé
<Manu_145> certo :)
<cristian_c> paolo, anche con altri browser?
<paolo> cristian_c: uso solo ff, e comunque mi è capitato solo adesso, mai avuto problemi
<cristian_c> Manu_145, apt-url è installato?
<Manu_145> guardo subito
<cristian_c> paolo, secondo me devi riavviare compiz e/o unity
<Manu_145> nop
<paolo> cristian_c: ok provo, spero non mi slogghi xché ho tanta roba aperta che vorrei conservare
<franco> cristian_c http://imagebin.org/290273
<akis24> franco: è quasi ora di pranzo  daglieee
<cristian_c> Manu_145, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/AptUrl
<cristian_c> paolo, allora, salvala, prima
<franco> hai ragione, è passata
<akis24> franco: hai scritto ?
<Manu_145> ok, ottimo :D ti gaccio sapere appena ho finito
<Manu_145> grazie cristian_c:
<cristian_c> franco, manca la /
<cristian_c> finale
<franco> cristian_c ok lo ha preso ora esk?
<akis24> franco:  fermo liiiiiiiiiii
<franco> fermo
<Manu_145> cristian_c: funziona come prima :D
<Manu_145> grazie grazie :D
<akis24> franco:  ora scrivi questo attento eh     sudo apt-get remove - purge nvidia-*
<cristian_c> Manu_145, ah, ok
<Manu_145> come la definiamo allora questo NON upgrade? ora sono curioso
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Manu_145, non ho idea di che 'upgrade' tu abbia fatto
<cristian_c> se mi dici da ubuntu a xubuntu non è upgrade
<Manu_145> avevo su ubuntu12.04 e ora ho xubuntu12.04
<franco> cristian foto
<Manu_145> cmq funziona, grazie per la prontezza ...come sempre :D ciao
<Manu_145> buona giornata a tutti
<cristian_c> Manu_145, quindi hai installato xubuntu
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> non è upgrade XD
<Manu_145> ok ho installato proprio un'altra cosa lool
<Manu_145> cmq confermo mame non esiste piu' su USC :(
<cristian_c> !mame
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mame'
<Manu_145> trovatooooooOOOO ragazzi
<franco> cristian_c http://imagebin.org/290275
<Manu_145> la fine della vita
<Manu_145> ciao :D
<cristian_c> franco, ne hai postato una sola parte
<franco> come si fa a scorrere la pagina?
<cristian_c> franco, poi forse hai fatto un casino
<cristian_c> franco, c'è un comando per scorrere
<cristian_c> franco, aggiungendo | less oppure | more al comando
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get remove - purge nvidia-* | less
<franco> provo
<cristian_c> franco, sempre che il comando iniziale sia giusto, non me ne intendo tantissimo
<franco> provo
<franco> cristian_c si è impallato tutto, è ora di pranzo, se riparto in live provo il driver e si blocca, debbo ripartire o c'è un modo per sbloccare il live?
<paolo> cristian_c: ho riavviato ed è tornato tutto a posto, a parte le icone del launcher che ora sono ENORMI. boh.
<cristian_c> franco, se non posti quello che hai fatto la vedo dura
<cristian_c> paolo, reimposta
<paolo> sì, avevo trovato una volta un tutorial su askubuntu che spiegava come fare, c'erano vari passaggi che non ricodo. cerco
<cristian_c> paolo, che ubuntu è?
<paolo> 12.04lts
<franco> cristian_c il video è scomparso e sono rimasti solo i trattini a sx. ed era tutto bloccato, ripartendo si bloccava, ora reinstallo il live e provo i driver, ti chiedevo se con un driver si blocca il live  lo debbo far ripartire spegnendo o c'è modo di annullare la modifica?
<paolo> avevo modificato un paio di file cambiando alcune cose... chi si ricorda però.
<cristian_c> !unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubot-it> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6 (saucy), package size 542 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<cristian_c> franco, il live non c'entra con quello che è installato sul disco, sono due ubuntu indipendenti
<cristian_c> franco, il punto è che non sappiamo se effettivamente hai digitato tutto in modo giusto
<cristian_c> paolo, il pacchetto è presente nei repository della 12.04?
<paolo> no!
<paolo> c'è un gnome-tweak-tool
<paolo> ma penso non mi serva
<franco> cristian live è altra cosa, ok, posso usarlo per provare i driver, ma se si blocca devo rilanciarlo o posso annullare la modifica, trovato il driver giusto reinstallo ubuntu
<paolo> cristian_c: con unity 3d ci sarebbe il modo semplice di fare il tweak, ma io unity 2d
<cristian_c> paolo, parli delle icone del launcher?
<paolo> sì
<cristian_c> franco, su live le modifiche durano il tempo di un boot, non vengono salvate da nessuna parte, gira tutto in ram
<cristian_c> paolo, ci sono anche altri modi
<cristian_c> paolo, mi pare dconf o gsettings
<paolo> cristian_c: grazie, do un'occhiata, sto anche provando a installare myunity (c'è nei repo)
<franco> cristian_c certo, ma se trovo il driver che gira poi reinstallo ubuntu da capo ed utilizzo un driver che funziona
<cristian_c> franco, da live, è un po' complesso
<cristian_c> franco, dato che per cambiare driver occorre riavviare il sistema
<cristian_c> quindi non ha molto senso
<cristian_c> pa, sì, c'è sulla 12.04, confermo
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> *paolo
<franco> cristian_c   oltretutto live non carica drive proprietari e non li ricerca, quindi dovrò reinstallare ubuntu
<cristian_c> franco, sì, anche se sembra strano che selezionare i driver dei repo di ubuntu rompa tutto
<cristian_c> davvero strano
<cristian_c> franco, il fatto è che non riesci a disinstallare i driver da recovery, se non posti niente, poi è difficile aiutarti
<franco> cristian_c pensavo di reinstallare eliminando tutto il vecchio, perchè non dovrebbe funzionare?  non ho la videata dei driver che ho utilizzato, ma mi sembrava proprietario e c'era scritto che non c'era garanzia di funzionamento
<cristian_c> franco, di che parli?
<cristian_c> franco, hai detto che avevi installato i driver dai repo di ubuntu
<cristian_c> franco, e di non aver fatto altro
<franco> cristian_c ti ricordi che ti avevo inviato la videata dei driver che erano proposti dalla di "ricerca driver" di ubuntu e se ne era scelto uno?
<cristian_c> franco, non erano i driver dei repo?
<franco> cristian_c utilizzando "Driver aggiuntivi" da "impostazioni di sistema esce l'elenco dei driver, quello utilizzato di defolt era open, gli altri indicati erano proprietari
<cristian_c> franco, quello è corretto
<cristian_c> franco, ma sicuro di aver scaricato in modo corretto la iso?
<franco> cristian_c  non so, tutto il resto funziona, posso rifare il cd,  perchè dici ciò?
<franco> cristian_c "driver aggiuntivi" propone una lista, è la sola possibile o si puo' dire di estendere la ricerca? che so al siti della scheda madre?
<cristian_c> franco, quelli sono i driver disponibili
<cristian_c> franco, se ci sono quelli un motivo ci sarà
<cristian_c> franco, ma prima di rifare il cd, per sicurezza controlla l'integrità della iso
<franco> cristian_c avevo controllato il codice mentre la facevo, come posso riverificarla dal dischetto?
<Manu_145> cristian_c: perdonami, ma ho un problema con l'installazione di wine, da USC da questo errore in dettagli http://imagebin.org/290277 sai dirmi qualcosa?
<cristian_c> franco, non puoi controllare direttamente la .iso?
<cristian_c> *scaricata
<franco> cristian_c se rifaccio tutto quale versione di ubuntu è la più consigliabile? magari per una macchina vecchiotta?
<franco> cristian_c è una domanda??
<cristian_c> Manu_145, prova a reinstallarlo da terminale
<cristian_c> franco, cioè, usi unity su una pc antico?
<Manu_145> ci provo
<cristian_c> *un
<cristian_c> O.o
<franco> cristian_c ha sempre funzionato con xp, video cad ecc, anche ubuntu funziona tutto, ha solo il problema di visualizzare la dash
<franco> cristian_c la versione più stabile e collaudata quale sarebbe? o è meglio la 13.10?
<franco> cristian_c ora ho la 12.4
<Manu_145> cristian_c: ho dato da terminale sudo apt-get install wine1.5 e mi da questo errore http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6854807/ (naturalmente prima ho dato sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa e poi sudo apt-get update
<franco> cristian 10.04 LTS non è la più collaudata??
<cristian_c> franco, ma xp non c'entra niente con unity
<cristian_c> franco, una derivata appropriata ufficiale
<cristian_c> Manu_145, scusa, perché non l'hai detto subito che hai installato pacchetti non ufficiali?
<cristian_c> Manu_145: -cristian_c: perdonami, ma ho un problema con l'installazione di wine, da USC da questo errore in dettagli http://imagebin.org/290277 sai dirmi qualcosa?
<franco> cristian_c cosa è una derivata ufficiale"
<cristian_c> franco, la 10.04 è obsoleta e non più supportata da tempo
<Manu_145> l'ho disinstallata poi da usc e ho provato da terminale come mi hai suggerito
<cristian_c> franco, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<cristian_c> Manu_145, hai fatto un casino
<cristian_c> !ppa | Manu_145
<ubot-it> Manu_145: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<franco> cristian_c quale mi consigli?
<cristian_c> franco, una leggera
<Manu_145> scusa ma non so cosa sto vedendo :/ non ci capisco molto (infatti ho fatto un bordello ^^ )
<cristian_c> paragonabile a xp
<franco> cristian_c quale?
<cristian_c> Manu_145, vedi se hai aggiunto anche altri ppa
<cristian_c> franco, dipende dai requisiti
<cristian_c> !requisiti | franco
<ubot-it> franco: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Manu_145> amd64 official ?
<cristian_c> Manu_145, ?
<Manu_145> che dovrei fare qui ahaha
<Manu_145> scusami, non era per ridere, anzi sono un po' preoccupato
<Manu_145> ma veramente non so che cosa dovrei fare sulla pagina che mi hai indicato
<franco> cristian:c scusa ho installato Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, ho visto che sia kabuntu che kubuntu sono compatibili, ma quale è la differenza con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Manu_145, quale pagina?
<cristian_c> franco, ma hai visto i requisiti?
<Manu_145> scusa, ma non ho gli occhiali mea culpa
<Manu_145> ero poco piu' su nella pagina ahaha
<Manu_145> cmq non so come vedere se ho altri ppa hai da suggerire?
<Manu_145> con purga? (ho fatto una ricerca veloce)
<cristian_c> Manu_145, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Manu_145> purge*
<franco> cristian_c ho un processore AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ con tre giga di ram cosa consiglieresti?
<Manu_145> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6854914/
<cristian_c> franco, il processore mi sembra scarso
<cristian_c> franco, sopratutto considerando che ci girava xp
<cristian_c> Manu_145, hai aggiunto un bel po' di ppa
<cristian_c> inoltre: deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed restricted main multiverse universe
<cristian_c> Manu_145, hai attivato pure i proposed, per non farti mancare nulla
<cristian_c> :(
<Manu_145> diagnosi non buona :/
<cristian_c> !ripristino | Manu_145
<ubot-it> Manu_145: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> Manu_145, decisamente, no
<franco_> cristian_c scusa mi si è staccata la spina, ho letto che il proc ti sembra scarso, ma quello ho per ora
<Manu_145> la guardo subito
<cristian_c> franco_, e quindi unity non è per niente adatto, unity è fatto per i pc nuovi
<Manu_145> ti dico che su questo portatine non ho assolutamente file da salvare
<cristian_c> Manu_145, e dopo stai alla larga dai ppc
<cristian_c> *ppa
<franco_> cristian_c qundi ubuntu 12.04 sembrerebbe il + adatto?
<cristian_c> Manu_145, almeno finché non sai esattamente quello che provocano
<cristian_c> franco_, non mi stai ascoltando
<Manu_145> si capisco, e ho pure la chiavetta live montata ancora,
<Manu_145> puo' servire?
<cristian_c> franco_, unity non va bene per quel pc
<cristian_c> Manu_145, leggi la guida wiki
<franco_> cristian_c spiegati unit sarebbe ubuntu?
<cristian_c> no, non proprio
<cristian_c> ubuntu è la distro
<cristian_c> !unity | franco_
<ubot-it> franco_: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<franco_> cristian_c ora vado a leggere, ma tra i so open quali sono i + leggeri?
<Manu_145> ok, i programmi rimangono seguendo la nuova modalita', ma questi ppa sono programmi oppure?
<cristian_c> franco_, ce ne sono vari, puoi guardare su distrowatch, ma comunque puoi sempre restare in ambito ubuntu
<cristian_c> franco_, basta che punti sulle derivate ufficiali
<cristian_c> fradeve, inoltre, ti ho linkato la pagina dei requisiti, leggila
<cristian_c> !ppa | Manu_145
<ubot-it> Manu_145: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> Manu_145, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_Package_Archive
<Manu_145> seguiro la procedura, speriamo che vada a buon fine. ciao
<franco_> cristian_c ho visto vado a leggere, grazie a tutti vado
<tekniko> salve il mio notebook aziendale monta un amd 64 bit 512 ram quale versione posso scaricare?
<enzotib> tekniko, 512MB e 64bit? ma sei sicuro?
<tekniko> si
<tekniko> probabilmente chi gestiva qst pc prima a combinato qlk cazzata
<vecchio-pc> buonasera, posso parlare in italiano o obbligatoriamente in inglese?
<vecchio-pc> leggendo ho visto che posso scrivere in italiano. il mio problema è questo: ho un vecchio pc della "CDC"(non ci sono altri marchi sopra). se non ricordo male è del 2003 o giù di li. ha montato ancora Windows XP e volevo portarlo ad ubuntu(prima della chiusura dei servizi microsoft di marzo ad xp).
<vecchio-pc> purtroppo il lettore cd è andato, perciò ho solo le porte usb a disposizione per fare il passaggio di SO. ma molte delle pen drive che utilizzo non vengono lette, o non sono lette correttamente.
<vecchio-pc> può essere un problema causato dal fatto che il BIOS non legge pen drive recenti oppure il caricamento è effettuato male o altro?
<osho000> Salve, ho ubuntu 12.04 e la ventola dell alimentatore gira velocemente e il portatile si salca molto. La scheda grafica e una Mobility Radeon HD 4650. I dirver grafici installati sono ATI FGLRX. Potete aiutarmi?
<vecchio-pc> ho provato con varie pendrive, alcune le leggeva in parte, altre non le vedeva, altre leggeva solo la dimensione ma poi non le considerava più.
<vecchio-pc> se potete aiutarmi, mi fate un favore!!!
<vecchio-pc>  :D
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<paolo> cristian_c: relativamente alla mia domanda sulle icone giganti nel launcher di ubuntu12.04lts, sembra non sia facile modificare le dimensioni in unity-2d. Per i posteri, ho trovato questo: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/resize-unity-2d-launcher-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<paolo> cristian_c: si fanno le modifiche e si lancia killall -1 unity-2d-panel e tutto va a posto.
<paolo> in unity-3d invece lo si può fare via gui.
<paolo> (ps, errore: era killall -1 unity-2d-shell, non panel)
<cristian_c> pa, non hai usato myunity?
<cristian_c> *paolo
<paolo> sì, ma l'opzione risulta disabilitata (xché sono come ti ripeto con unity-2d)
<cristian_c> paolo, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> paolo, allora carica unity di default
<cristian_c> fai l'operazione e poi rientri in unity-2d
<vecchio-pc> il mio problema è questo: ho un vecchio pc della "CDC"(non ci sono altri marchi sopra). se non ricordo male è del 2003 o giù di li. ha montato ancora Windows XP e volevo portarlo ad ubuntu(prima della chiusura dei servizi microsoft di marzo ad xp). purtroppo il lettore cd è andato, perciò ho solo le porte usb a disposizione per fare il passaggio di SO. ma molte delle pen drive che utilizzo non vengono lette, o non sono l
<paolo> sìsì l'ho sistemato! senza riloggarmi o fare dei riavvii, è stato sufficiente fare il kill -HUP di unity-2d-shell
<paolo> grazie per il supporto.
<cybernova> vecchio-pc, allora, hai creato una usb avviabile da windows?
<cybernova> con un programma del tipo:
<cybernova> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<cristian_c> vecchio-pc, ma ha il boot da usb?
<vecchio-pc> si, ho selezionato il boot da usb, quindi windows non parte nemmeno, dal bios DOVREBBE partire subito la pendrive
<cybernova> vecchio-pc, rispondi alla mia domanda di prima?
<vecchio-pc> per ubuntu sto usando LiLI USB Creator.
<vecchio-pc> devo provare con altri installer?
<cybernova> vecchio-pc, prova con quello che ti ho linkato io prima
<vecchio-pc> con usbwin dici?o universal USB installer?
<cybernova> vecchio-pc,  universal usb installer scaricalo dal link
<vecchio-pc> si ok, grazie, proverò! usb win l'ho usato solo per i win7 che ho da poter installare, ma penso che sia meglio caricarci un SO più leggero
<cybernova> vecchio-pc, si infatti tra l'altro ti consiglio di utilizzare una distro come lubuntu essendo molto più leggera rispetto ad ubuntu
<vecchio-pc> avevo scelto xubuntu, ma se dici lubuntu è migliore seguo il tuo consiglio
<cybernova> vecchio-pc, lubuntu è ancora più leggera
<vecchio-pc> cybernova, perfetto, vedo di farcela allora. ma riguardo al problema che, con varie pen drive, alcune le legge e altre non le considera, perchè fa cosi?
<akis24> vecchio-pc: problemi di compatibilita' ..
<vecchio-pc> akis24: nel senso che il BIOS non legge quelle più recenti, forse?
<akis24> vecchio-pc:  diciamo cosi :)
<vecchio-pc> cybernova,akis24: grazie dell'aiuto!!
<cybernova> di nulla
<akis24> figurati
<mauro> Buonasera, posso chiedere quale versione è meglio installare su un hp compaq nx9010? grazie
<cristian_c> !requisiti | mauro
<ubot-it> mauro: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<cristian_c> mauro, direi quasi nessuno
<cristian_c> mauro, lubuntu se sei fortunato, ma se gira, gira lento
<mauro> --ops.. grazie
<cristian_c> mauro, sarebbe meglio cambiare pc
<cristian_c> che portare avanti i rottami non è una grande idea
<mauro> era giusto per dargli un pò di vita, evitando di usare window... vabbè.. che peccato..... ma nn c'è proprio niente da poter installare a parte lubunto che live funziona bene ho già provato
<ro> salve, volevo segnalare che da qualche giorno il mio acer aspire 5738zg con scheda video ati è diventato inutilizzabile, va in "ebollizione" e si spegne ... credo sia il drive della scheda video dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento. lo fa sia con la 12.104 che la 13.10
<cristian_c> mauro, sì, ma alla fine a che ti serve il pc del paleolitico?
<cristian_c> mauro, la cosa più importante è sopratutto questa
<ro> buon fine settimana
<ro> ciao
<cristian_c> ro, eh, gli acer sono così, ne ho uno
<ro> funzionava sinbo a qualche giorno fa
<cristian_c> ro, però dovresti dire come hai installato il driver
<ro> gin automatico lui si prende gli open
<ro> a mio parere hanno tirato troppo la corda.... per modo di dire
<ro> scusami cristian_c , devo andare ...spero di trovarti lunedi. a presto. grazie . buon fine settimana a te e chi legge. ciao ragazzi, a presto
<mauro> ok.. cristian.. sei stato esaustivo... lo metterò insieme ai ferri vecchi.. Grazei ancora.. buon week
<ro> :)
<Maurizio_> come faccio ad abilitare wifi su ubuntu 13.10?
<jester-> Maurizio_: che scheda?
<krabador> Maurizio_, che scheda?
<Aizram> perchè bisogna abilitarlo .... va in automatico
<Aizram> boh
<enry44> ti trova le reti wifi
<Maurizio_> Aizram: nel mio caso non va in automatico
<Aizram> peccato :P
<krabador> Aizram, se manca il driver, come per le broadcom, purtroppo  non va in automatico
<jester-> se ha una broadcom va una sega in automatico
<Maurizio_> non compare l'opzione da clickare -> abilita rete wifi <-
<krabador> Maurizio_, scusami, che ubuntu?
<Maurizio_> c'è solo -> abilita funzionalità d rete <-
<Maurizio_> krabador: 13.10
<krabador> Maurizio_, sei connesso con questa ubuntu, adesso, tramite lan?
<Maurizio_> krabador: yes
<krabador> Maurizio_, allora apri un terminale, manda software-properties-gtk , e controlla l'ultima tab a destra
<Maurizio_> krabador: driver aggiuntivi è vuoto
<krabador> Maurizio_, allora sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | Maurizio_
<ubot-it> Maurizio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Maurizio_> krabador: sorry è uscito -> .. driver per display nouveau... <-
<krabador> !imagebin | Maurizio_
<ubot-it> Maurizio_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Maurizio_, gli si deve sempre dare un attimo per controllare via web
<Maurizio_> krabador:  ho l'immagine davanti come faccio a copiarla' su quel sito
<Maurizio_> krabador:  ho l'immagine davanti come faccio a copiarla? su quel sito
<jester-> fai un sciott e lo posti
<Maurizio_> jester-: come faccio a fare 1 sciott?
<krabador> Maurizio_, premi il tasto stamp
<Maurizio_> krabador: ok , c provo
<krabador> ed avrai lo screenshot del desktop
<krabador> poi su imagebin, la carichi con "scegli file"
<vezza> ciao
<Maurizio_> krabador: http://imagebin.org/290310
<krabador> Maurizio_, in driver aggiuntivi, seleziona la prima opzione di "sconosciuto", fallo fare,e riavvia
<Maurizio_> ho riawiato , cosa faccioora'
<Maurizio_> ho riawiato , cosa faccio ora?
<krabador> Maurizio_, ha fatto tutta la procedura correttamente?
<Maurizio_> krabador: ho riawiato , cosa faccio ora? per abilitare wifi
<krabador> Maurizio_, ha fatto la procedura correttamente prima del riavvio?
<Maurizio_> krabador: ho flaggato -> in uso.... <-
<krabador> Maurizio_, va nel task di network manager
<krabador> e vedi se rileva le reti
<Maurizio_> clickando l'icona in alto freccia su giu non comparela scritta abilita rete wifi
<krabador> Maurizio_, col tasto destro?
<Maurizio_> krabador: clickando l'icona in alto , freccia su giu , non compare la scritta -> abilita rete wifi <-
<Maurizio_> krabador: sia sx ke dx non compare
<krabador> Maurizio_, e non rileva nessuna rete?
<Maurizio_> krabador: be no non essendo attivato wifi
<krabador> Maurizio_, la voce abilita funzionalità di rete, è spuntata?
<Guest59137> ragazzi mi potete aiutare? ho combinato un casino con l'installazione di ubuntu
<Maurizio_> krabador: yes , infatti so' connesso ethernet
<krabador> Maurizio_, manda sudo iwconfig da terminale
<Guest59137> per favore,non so come risolvere..
<krabador> Guest59137, fa una domanda.
<Maurizio_> krabador: no wireless extension
<jester-> Guest59137: se spieghi il casino
<krabador> Maurizio_, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | Maurizio_
<ubot-it> Maurizio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<enry44> Maurizio da terminale  lspci | grep -i net x vedere che scheda wireles hai
<enry44> poi posta il contenuto
<Guest59137> ho installato ubuntu 13.10 ed ho rimosso letteralmente il mio vecchio s.o. win xp...durante l'installazione mi diceva di inserire per maggiore sicurezza una chiave di "sicurezza" appunto,una passphrase! beh io l'ho messa e credo di aver criptato una parte del mio disco! all'avvio di ubuntu mi chiede sta passphrase che NON MI FA INSERIRE assolutamente...
<Guest59137> non ho un lettore cd/dvd ed ho fatto tutto tramite guida,via usb...
<jester-> Guest59137: criptare la home da solo problemi
<Cristoforo58> Ciao a tutti ! :)
<jester-> Guest59137: il consiglio è di rentallare normale
<Cristoforo58> Ragazzi, vi posso chiedere un'informazione?
<krabador> Guest59137, se è fresco fresco, ripeti infatti l'installazione, assicurandoti di non criptare la home
<krabador> Guest59137, di base non è spuntata, l'opzione
<Maurizio_> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6856377/
<Guest59137> il problema è che non mi fa rifare l'installazione...è come se i driver usb non funzionassero più!!
<antpar> ciao
<cristoforo58> Ragazzi, vi Posso chiedere un'informazione?
<antpar> si
<krabador> Maurizio_, sudo lshw , e poi pastebin
<cristoforo58> Allora, io ho Windows che non parte più
<cristoforo58> e volevo mettere
<antpar> ok
<cristoforo58> Linux, si può mettere tramite
<cristoforo58> USB?
<antpar> certo
<krabador> !usb | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<krabador> !usb | cristoforo58
<ubot-it> cristoforo58: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<enry44> Maurizio da terminale  lspci | grep -i net x vedere che scheda wireles hai
<cristoforo58> Ok, Mi potete spiegare come?
<krabador> enry44, se stai attento, è già stato fatto equivalente
<antpar> devi scaricare ubuntu,scaricare il programma iso to usb e masterizzarlo su usb
<Maurizio_> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6856405/
<Guest59137> ma non c'è un modo per sistemare sto discorso?
<antpar> devi scaricare ubuntu,scaricare il programma iso to usb e masterizzarlo su usb
<cristoforo58> Ragazzi, appena metto Ubuntu nella mia pen drive, come faccio a farla partire nel PC che non mi funziona Windows??
<antpar> devi andare nel boot e mettere come primo avvio usb
<krabador> cristoforo58, devi fare la pendrive, se non ti parte windows, è dura, anche se vuoi fare il dvd
<cristoforo58> Ci ho provato a farlo, premendo F2 Per andare nel BIOS
<Guest59137> picciòòòòòòòòòòòòòòò mi ascoltate!?!?
<cristoforo58> e quel bios addiritura non me lo fa selezionare come
<cristoforo58> primo :(
<antpar> ma che pc hai
<cristoforo58> Ho un Acer Extensa 5635G
<krabador> Guest59137, hai già avuto risposta
<antpar> anke io
<cristoforo58> Antpar hai Un acer Extensa 5635G?
<cristoforo58> :O
<antpar> devi entrare ne bios
<antpar> si
<cristoforo58> Purtroppo il mio BIOS
<cristoforo58> per andare nella sezione BOOT e mettere
<cristoforo58> come primo Il usb
<cristoforo58> non me lo fa mettere, il mio BIOS è tutto strano , non ce neanche
<cristoforo58> la tabella Advanced
<antpar> devi andare nella sezione boot
<cristoforo58> Lo so.
<cristoforo58> Ma una volta che entro
<cristian_c> cristoforo58, ogni bios è diverso
<antpar> e mettere 1 usb key
<cristoforo58> Cristian_C
<cristian_c> non sono mai esattamente uguali
<cristoforo58> Quello del mio fisso si calca invio e mi dice cosa devo mettere per primo
<antpar> si ma abbiamo lo stesso pc
<cristoforo58> Cristian_c , sai come mettere in priorità Il usb in certi Bios?
<Maurizio_> krabador: hai letto pastbin?
<krabador_> Maurizio_, si
<cristian_c> cristoforo58, in tutti i bios c'è una sezione del tipo Boot
<cristoforo58> Si, anche nella mia,
<cristoforo58> nel fisso li calco invio sul primo che si deve avviare
<Maurizio_> krabador_: ok , come posso risolvere? per abilitare wifi
<cristian_c> cristoforo58, come primo devi usare usb key
<krabador_> Maurizio_, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=566522
<cristian_c> o simile
<cristoforo58> e mi esce qule dispositivo si deve accendere
<cristoforo58> per primo , nle mio Acerè diverso.....
<cristian_c> cristoforo58, se hai dubbi, posta schermata
<cristoforo58> Ok
<krabador_> !ndiswrapper | Maurizio_
<ubot-it> Maurizio_: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<Maurizio_> krabador_: ho letto ma non ho capito , mi guidi passo passo? grazie
<cristoforo58> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5467/biosz.jpg
<cristoforo58> ecco qua
<cristoforo58> la foto
<krabador_> Maurizio_, il forum ti guida passo passo, il link del wiki ti guida passo passo, saremmo in troppi
<cristian_c> cristian_c, usb key
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> cristoforo58, usb key
<Maurizio_> purtroppo non guida passo passo da per scontato che uno sappia cose che io non so
<Maurizio_> vabbe disinstallo ubuntu , sperando che la prossima versione funzioni wifi , per ora rimane meglio windows , che funziona da subito
<Maurizio_> grazie lo stesso alla prossima
<cristoforo58> Lo so che è quella, però non me la fa posizionare
<cristoforo58> come prima... :(
<krabador_> Maurizio_, liberissimo di farlo, ma su windows non c'è scritto da nessuna parte come si clicca il menu start
<Maurizio_> krabador: per owio motivo inutile superfluo , infatti so' farlo anche su ubuntu , vbb , si commenta da sé , alla prox
<Maurizio_> krabador: ma c'è scritto , passo passo , come abilitare wifi , e funziona da subito , senza fare grankè
<krabador> Maurizio_, anche nelle guide che ti sono state postate
<Maurizio_> krabador: mentre su ubuntu , ancora adesso , non è ancora compatibile con alcuni modelli schede wifi
<krabador> Maurizio_, puoi scrivere alle aziende che non rilasciano driver
<Maurizio_> krabador: non è vero owiamente c'è scritto 1 marea d roba , tra cui cose ke non sono scontate per ki non usa ubuntu , vabbe
<Maurizio_> krabador: è da scrivere a canonical o ki fa' i driver , d farne d + e renderlo + compatibile , vbb
<Maurizio_> le aziende centrano poco nulla , x owio motivo , nn hanno interesse a farlo , dovrebbe essere canonical o ki fa' i driver ad avere l'interesse d farli e ke sia compatibile
<krabador> Maurizio_, uno sviluppatore puo' rilasciare driver soltanto se il produttore hardware rilascia specifiche
<cristian_c> Maurizio_, se è InProComm, è una delle cose più rare che esistano
<Maurizio_> secondo me, OverMe avrebbe saputo aiutarmi a risolvere il problema , è sempre riuscito , vabbe , peccato ke non c sia...
<cristian_c> !nolinux | Maurizio_
<ubot-it> Maurizio_: Non sei obbligato ad usare linux: per chiarirti le idee, leggi "Linux per futili motivi", http://www.ismprofessional.net/pascucci/documenti/lfm/
<Alexx> Ciao! ho un problema con il download di ubuntu...
<Alexx> dalla pagina di download dopo aver premuto il pulsante per scaricare
<cristian_c> !ciao | Alexx
<ubot-it> Alexx: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alexx> mi rimanda a una pagina di ringraziamento
<Maurizio_> carino il link anke se nn c'è il nesso vabbe
<Alexx> ma non parte il download
<krabador> in fondo a sinistra
<krabador> Alexx, oppure usa il torrent
<Alexx> ok provo
<Alexx> non riesco, mi dotete scrivere il link diretto per la 13.10 versione desktop 64bit?
<Alexx> il link dovrebbe iniziare con http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/....
<Alexx> potete*
<krabador> Alexx, google non funziona?
<cristian_c> !torrent | Alexx
<ubot-it> Alexx: Per scaricare la nuova versione di Ubuntu 13.10 Saucy Salamander è preferibile usare i torrent: "Ubuntu" http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/ | "Kubuntu" http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.10/release/ | Per sapere come usare i torrent: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Transmission
<krabador> Alexx, http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<Alexx> grazie
<daftpunk> ragazzi posso chiedervi un informazione?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | daftpunk
<ubot-it> daftpunk: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<daftpunk> ho installato ubuntu su un fisso un pò vecchiotto,via usb settando il bios...al termine dell'installazione chiede di riavviare...ovviamente se riavvio con i setteggi della bios su "usb" riparte l'installazione! Dopo il riavvio il sistema ha ancora bisogno di altri dati dalla penna,ho posso rimuoverla e risettare il bios da default?
<cristian_c> daftpunk, puoi rimuoverla, se hai installato su hard disk
<cristian_c> daftpunk, la usb è un disco di installazione, in pratica
<daftpunk> capito...tempo fa avevo installato centOS ed al riavvio ha avuto bisogno nuovamente della pen-drive...cmq ok...dunque la rimuovo tranquillamente e metto la spunta su hard disk nel bios!!! procedo con l'installazione...grazie mille per la risposta cristian! :D
<rudjgaard> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con l'upgrade, qualcuno mi puo' dare una mano?
<rudjgaard> (da 13.04 a 13.10)
<Labinot> Buona Sera, qalcuno è disposto ad aiutarmi per risolvere un problema molto grosso :(
<Delfino1983> Ragazzi salve come faccio a far migrare i dati da windows a linux ubuntu!?
<akis24> sera
<wadzi> copiali
<Delfino1983> in ke senso copiali?
<wadzi> spiegati meglio che vuoi fare
<wadzi> passarli da una partizione ad un'altra?
<Delfino1983> cambio di sistema ovvero da xp a ubuntu
<wadzi> ma hai installato ubuntu?
<Delfino1983> no
<wadzi> e allora come puoi migrare sti dati?
<wadzi> secondo me dovresti installare ubuntu o altra distro
<Delfino1983> volevo sapere devo prima creare una partizione e installare ubuntu
<wadzi> e poi trasferire il trasferibile
<Delfino1983> e la pubblica amministrazione come fa a migrare i dati!?
<wadzi> cerco le applicazioni che girano su xp non possono girare su linux a meno che....
<wadzi> certo che devi creare una partizione
<wadzi> sennò come faresti?
<wadzi> che centra la p.a
<Delfino1983> dico ogn tnt  sento che la pubblica amministrazione ha fatto migrare i propri pc da windows a linux
<wadzi> è probabile che abbiano installato sistemi linux
<wadzi> ma attenzione sono due mondi diversi
<Delfino1983> sisi lo so
<wadzi> c'è un tramite, si chiama wine
<wadzi> ma non è per tutte le applicazione win
<Delfino1983> sisi io uso playonlinux per le app di windows
<wadzi> e che ne sono altri ma quello + importante è wine
<wadzi> ma stai già usando qualche distro linux?
<Delfino1983> io uso linux ubuntu
<Delfino1983> e windows 7
<wadzi> bene
<Delfino1983> cmq mi piacciono varie distro
<wadzi> e non hai provato a giocare con qualche applicazione window su ubuntu?
<Delfino1983> si
<Delfino1983> xche!?
<wadzi> guarda che ubuntu non ha niente da invidare a windows
<Delfino1983> ma io windows lo uso x i giochi
<wadzi> sia come office, che internet, che multimedia ecc,ecc.
<wadzi> Delfino1983, è meglio che passi nella chat ubuntu-it-chat
<akis24> !chat | wadzi  Delfino1983
<ubot-it> wadzi  Delfino1983: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Delfino1983> ok
<wadzi> che si può parlare
<wadzi> esatto
<wadzi> come volevasi dimostrare
<wadzi> si si vabene
<wadzi> capito
<alberto_p81> non riesco ad accedere al bios del mio portatile con UEFI preinstalato Win 8, sul manuale c'è scritto che si entra con F2 ma non funziona...
<alberto_p81> ...
<casa> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2014-02-02
<massy> salve
<akis24> giorno
<undercover> buongiorno, sapete dirmi se con lime posso aggiungere il canale irc di tiscali?
<akis24> !chat | undercover
<ubot-it> undercover: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pollo> Hello!
<pollo> I'm going to buy lenovo b5400 notebook
<pollo> is it possible to install ubuntu on it or there's problm with UEFI bootloader?
<pollo> thanks
<akis24> !english
<ubot-it> Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<pollo> oh scusami....non me ne ero accorto che è in italiano la chat
<akis24> !uefi | pollo
<ubot-it> pollo: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<pollo> ah ok quindi in teoria non ci dovrebbero essere problemi giusto ?
<pollo> grazie mille ancora
<akis24> pollo:  se segui la procedura si ..
<akis24> prego
<pollo> grazie ! buona giornata!
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> ho rimesso kde da zero poiché qjack non partiva e nemmeno ora parte mi da il seguente messaggio http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6860267/ consigli?
<cristian_c> pac, perché hai reinstallato proprio kde?
<pac> cristian_c: lo ritengo molto pratico per il lavoro che faccio
<cristian_c> O.o
<pac> cristian_c: tu cosa usi?
<cristian_c> reinstallare kde è pratico?
<pac> cristian_c: no ma usarlo si
<cristian_c> pac, perché hai reinstallato il de?
<pac> cristian_c: perché qjackctl non funzionava più
<ExPBoy> pac, non ha senso
<pac> ExPBoy: cosa non ha senso?
<ExPBoy> il funzionamento o meno di un programma non è legato al de
<ExPBoy> forse nel tuo caso alla scheda audio e relativi driver
<pac> ExPBoy: certo hai ragione ma quando non trovi una soluzione estremi rimedi...
<pac> in poarticolare mi da questo errore  Non sono riuscito ad avviare JACK come client. - Operazione fallita. - Impossibile connettersi al server JACK. Controlla la finestra dei messaggi per maggiori informazioni.
<ExPBoy> pac, ripeto non è un rimedio reinstallare il de
<ExPBoy> forse hai installato male jack
<pac> ExPBoy: e ti dò ragione ma se non trovi una soluzione che fai?
<ExPBoy> io non reinstallo il de
<pac> ExPBoy: sudo apt-get install qjackctl
<pac> ExPBoy: e dove trovi le risposte?
<ExPBoy> pac ha9i controllato i driver?
<ExPBoy> -9
<ExPBoy> pac,  versione di ubuntu?
<pac> ExPBoy: kubuntu 13.10
<pac> ExPBoy: i driver come si controllano?
<cristian_c> pac, come hai impostato la questioen jack?
<cristian_c> *questione
<pac> cristian_c: ho seguito questa guida https://d4ffb3e1-a-62cb3a1a-s-sites.googlegroups.com/site/stefanodroghetti/produzione-musicale/jack02.jpg?attachauth=ANoY7coqPQuopl-pMBfT7mx93fwCX8IcBDeoCXa7i34lgN6bSdxbGGerdX6GnMG1ZrehnQ9ILgVLd8fu_QRRPJwVx9kSqzW_dbugtEujXjHd8zS5flReTkGL8fKg0S4m_vpiTK6O0Qaiifo3q6g3zpr9gqVRSj31TSs5mhIoW6KnOxvccKSHNu1It90XyWChY9Fg7q0zpM8Qury0au7GLh5dytnPkRK7t-Dx68d7css8F9m7g_9dM6U%3D&attredirects=0
<ExPBoy> O_O
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> quello è jack
<pac> cristian_c: si
<ExPBoy> seguire le guide ufficiali no?
<ExPBoy> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<pac> ExPBoy: ho seguito anche quella
<cristian_c> pac, quindi hai installato qjackctl?
<ExPBoy> e si ma se hai pacioccato prima...
<pac> ExPBoy: prima di questa nuova versione può essere ma ora ho solo installato jack
<cristian_c> pac, rispondi anche alla domanda
<pac> cristian_c: si
<pac> cristian_c: e anche qjackd come indicato nella guida
<pac> se confronto le impostazioni proposte con le mie l'unica differenza è che non ho ho hw:1
<cristian_c> pac, ma prima di connetterlo, l'hai avviato e configurato correttamente?
<pac> ma non so cosa sia!
<cristian_c> pac, ma nella guida è spiegato come fare
<cristian_c> in dettaglio ogni parametro
<cristian_c> pac, che scheda usi?
<pac> cristian_c: certo e non è la prima volta che uso jack ma non ho mai avuto questo problema e il parco hardware non è cambiato
<pac> cristian_c: la scheda audio è audigy e non ho mai avuto problemi
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pac, ma prima di connetterlo, l'hai avviato e configurato correttamente?
<pac> cristian_c: tutti i parametri corrispondo alla schermata che ti ho fatto vedere manca solo hw:1
<cristian_c> pac, sì, ma non è che tuttu devono configurare allo stesso modo
<cristian_c> pac, come hai eseguito la configurazione?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | pac
<ubot-it> pac: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<pac> cristian_c: sono andato in impostazioni e riportato pari pari le voci della schermata
<cristian_c> pac, quindi non hai letto le istruzioni per la configurazione?
<pac> cristian_c: intendi questa http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Audio/Jack
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> pac, mi hai detto si aver copiato le impostazioni della schermata
<pac> cristian_c: io ho sempre seguito questa https://sites.google.com/site/stefanodroghetti/produzione-musicale
<cristian_c> pac, ma la schermata fa parte di una guida
<cristian_c> pac, hai letto la guida?
<pac> cristian_c: ho sempre fatto così e non ho mai avuto problemi posso provare a ricominciare dall'inizio
<pac> cristian_c: la guida dice di ottenere lo stesso tipo di schermata
<pac> cristian_c: comunque non è un problema isolato il mio nei forum la questione è sollevata più e non risulta mia risolta
<pac> può essere che sia kde?
<giaco_do> buona domenica a tutti
<pac> giaco_do: pure a te!
<giaco_do> ho un problema
<pac> giaco_do: solo uno beato te!
<giaco_do> in modalita ospite la scheda video integrata non dà problemi
<giaco_do> sè entro con l'utente con pssw vedo lo schermo a righe
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> pac, quindi non hai letto le istruzioni per la configurazione?
<pac> cristian_c: a suo tempo si oggi mi sono limitato alla configurazione visiva
<giaco_do> il video lo vede correttamente..
<cristian_c> pac, allora, fai un controllo con jack
<pac> cristian_c: ossia?
<akis24> giaco_do: posta uno screen del problema  e metti su image
<cristian_c> pac, la guida dice di fare delle prove
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> pac, prima di premere Connetti
<akis24> hole'
<cristian_c> pac, quindi, è bene che fai i controlli del caso prima
<cristian_c> pac: -cristian_c: a suo tempo si oggi mi sono limitato alla configurazione visiva
<pac> cristian_c: ho fatto tante prove ma il messaggio è sempre questo D-BUS: il server JACK non può essere avviato.  Mi dispiace
<cristian_c> quella non è configurazione visiva, è copiare pari pari i valori
<cristian_c> <pac> in poarticolare mi da questo errore  Non sono riuscito ad avviare JACK come client. - Operazione fallita. - Impossibile connettersi al server JACK. Controlla la finestra dei messaggi per maggiori informazioni.
<cristian_c> pac, dopo aver premuto Avvia?
<pac> cristian_c: ma è il consiglio che danno per semplificare le cose
<pac> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> N.B.: le schermate qui sotto sono relative al mio sistema, ma per voi potrebbero essere estremamente diverse. Non dovete copiare pari pari le impostazioni e poi chiedere perché non va. Dovete prima leggere tutto questo paragrafo, capire come funziona Jack e adattarlo alla vostra configurazione.
<cristian_c> lol
<pac> cristian_c: forse biogna disabilitare questo dbus ma non saprei come fare
<pac> cristian_c: si ho letto ma se ha funzionato le altre volte perché non funzionano ora?
<ExPBoy> :)
<cristian_c> pac, quindi non è vero che è consigliato di copiare pari pari
<cristian_c> ma esattamente il contrario
<pac> cristian_c: no no l'ho letto non ricordo dove forse in un post dove ha risposto proprio draghetti
<pac> cristian_c: pardon Droghetti
<brk> help...:-) "Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU"...
<brk> qualcuno mi dà una mano ?
<cristian_c> pac, secondo te a cosa serve la spiegazione dei parametri
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> pac, infatti non tutti i parametri vengono spiegati, ma quelli su cui si può variare
<cristian_c> gli altri si copiano pari pari
<pac> cristian_c: riprovo tutto dall'inizio seguo la guida parola per parola e poi ti faccio sapere se ti trovo grazie
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | brk
<ubot-it> brk: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<akis24> brk: che pc hai 32 bit o 64 bit e che versione hai provato a avviare  32 o 64 ?
<cristian_c> pac, la guida dice di provare le impostazioni finché non si ottiene un risultato accettabile
<cristian_c> pac, solo dopo puoi avviare i software e collegarli a jack
<giacomo_do> scusate..sono dovuto rientrare con il dvd
<pac> cristian_c: per accettabile s'intende la latenza per il ritardo che il suono potrebbe avere e questo va solo a orecchio
<giacomo_do> posso sitemare la parte viedo e i suoi parametri cosi?
<brk> grazie cristian. Ho un intel pentium 32 1,5GHz bit e ho provato ad avviare i segg. Ubuntu (desktop): 13.10, 12.10, Alternate 12.10. sempre stesso fail...
<pac> cristian_c: ora riprovo tutto grazie
<giacomo_do> scusate..magari disturbo
<akis24> brk: devi usare la versione a 32 bit e ubuntu non va' bene su quel pc prova lubuntu o xubuntu
<giacomo_do> capisco che vi sono altri in fila :-)
<akis24> giacomo_do:  se avessi letto prima.. avresti visto
<akis24> giaco_do: posta uno screen del problema  e metti su image
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<giacomo_do> si ma ho dovuto riavviare..
<akis24> e ora hai letto
<giacomo_do> e mettere dvd per poter dgt
<giacomo_do> il problema non è forografabile.visto che la scheda vido è un Gforce 7025 intergata
<akis24> giacomo_do: versione di ubuntu installata ?
<akis24> giacomo_do: portatile o fisso il pc ?
<giacomo_do> allora 10.4 fisso
<giacomo_do> scheda madre Asrok
<ExPBoy> giacomo_do, come mai 10.04?
<ExPBoy> siamo alla 13.10
<giacomo_do> avevo quella
<akis24> ...
<giacomo_do> ma voledno sacrico l'ultima
<serverino> ho un eee pc 701 con 2 gb ram e 4 gb di disco fisso come distro ora c'è installato una 10.04. vorrei mettere su sd (da 16 gb) una 13.10 o una 10.04 ma non ci si riesce per nessun verso
<giacomo_do> scusate..gli errori
<akis24> giacomo_do: piglia la 12.04 lts oppure la 13.10
<serverino> visto che da questo pc non va ho pensato di fare l'installazione da un'altro eeepc. li l' installazione riesce e va a buon fine ma portando la sd sul 701 non parte probabilmente per via dell'uid e si blocca su initramsf
<serverino> c'è un qualche modo per farlo partire una prima volta in modo da poter dare update grub?
<cristian_c> serverino, la 10.04 non è più supportata
<giacomo_do> capisco..grazie dell'informazione scarico l'ultima
<akis24> di nulla
<cristian_c> serverino, non ho capito, perché non installi direttamente sul pc di destinazione?
<giacomo_do> scusate sè ho disturbato
<brk> Ho provato Lubuntu alternate. Ho letto che è la + leggera, ma mi dà lo stesso problema. QUindi dici di provare Xubuntu ?
<serverino> una 13.10 o una 14.04 ma non ci si riesce per nessun verso
<serverino> <giacomo_do> scusate..gli errori
<serverino> non ci si riesce
<serverino> si bliocca nell'installazione di grub
<cristian_c> serverino, sull'eeepc?
<serverino> l'altro ieri son stato dalle 9 di mattina alle 11 di sera fermo li
<serverino> si
<serverino> sul eeepc 1000 va tutto
<cristian_c> lol
<serverino>  su eeepc 701 no
<giacomo_do> vi saluto a dopo
<cristian_c> serverino, qual è il problema? non si capisce
<serverino> fino ad un paio di versioni fa sicuramente quanto ho fatto funzionava
<cristian_c> brk, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<serverino> ho installato su sd dall'eeepc 1000
<cristian_c> serverino, secondo me hai sbagliato
<serverino> e su quel pc parte tutto
<serverino> la sd messa poi nel eeepc701 si blocca su inittramsf per via dell'uid sbagliato
<cristian_c> serverino, infatti, penso che hai sbagliato
<serverino> ma non posso installare direttamente sul 701 perchè si blocca su installazione di grub
<cristian_c> serverino, hai creato la live?
<serverino> e cosa dovrei fare?
<serverino> si
<cristian_c> serverino, come hai provato sul 701?
<serverino> ho preparato un miniiso su usb, avviato da usb , installato via rete
<serverino> va tutto fino a grub
<brk> e' un vecchio HP portatile. Intel Pentium 1,5GHz, 2GB di RAM. Attualmente gira XP Pro SP3 senza problemi
<serverino> poi si blocca
<cristian_c> serverino, non puoi provare con un metodo più classico?
<serverino> quale?
<akis24> brk: devi usare la versione a 32 bit su quel pc
<serverino> a parte che ho provato ad installare da live, xubuntu,ubuntu,eeebuntu
<serverino> e un paio di altre
<cristian_c> serverino, è un eeepc, considera questo
<serverino> e non c'è verso
<serverino> lol
<cristian_c> serverino, allora, secondo me non dovresti installare via rete
<cristian_c> serverino, crea una live usb
<cybernova> serverino, e si bloccano tutte sull'installazione del grub?
<serverino> installo via rete perchè con la live non installa
<serverino> no
<brk> Si. Ho scaricato SOLO versioni a 32 bit: Desktop 12.10; Alternate 12.10; Desktop 13.10, ma nada....
<cristian_c> brk, che modello di hp?
<cybernova> serverino, allora le altre distro dove si bloccano?
<cristian_c> serverino, hai provato con live usb quindi?
<serverino> si da usb
<serverino> l'eeepc non ha lettore cd
<serverino> e l'eepc è uno dei primi
<cristian_c> serverino, quello con ssd striminzito?
<serverino> cmq il problema ora è se posso da initramsf avviare il kernel che è installato
<serverino> si
<serverino> e su quello c'è la 10.004
<serverino> vabbè 10.04
<cristian_c> serverino, ah, quindi è minimale?
<akis24> brk:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<serverino> si anche meno che minimale
<cristian_c> serverino, senza de e tutto il resto?
<cristian_c> serverino, io l'avevo fatto con debian
<serverino> la 10.04 è normale
<serverino> e gira benone
<cristian_c> serverino, comunque, la 10.04 non è supportata
<francesco_> prova - non leggere
<cristian_c> quindi installa una versione supportata
<serverino> la 14.04 ora è bloccata su initramsf
<brk> Cristian_c, è un HP PP2190
<cristian_c> serverino, ripeto, qui supporto soltanto a versioni supportate ufficialmente
<serverino> ma mi prendi in giro?
<cristian_c> e la 10.04 non lo è
<cristian_c> serverino, no
<serverino> ti sto dicendo che cerco di mettere la 14,04 o la 13.10
<serverino> su sd
<cristian_c> serverino, dici che hai installato la 10.04
<cristian_c> spiegati meglio
<serverino> perchè la 10.04 non è supportata
<serverino> allora da capo
<serverino>  anni fa ho messo la 10.04 sul disco principale
<serverino> e sta andando ancora ora benone
<serverino> ma non è supportata+
<serverino> sto cercando di installare la 14.04 su sd perchè il disco principaale dell'eeepc è solo 4 gb
<serverino> la sd è da 16
<cristian_c> serverino, ok, ma quale live stai utilizzando?
<serverino> no
<cristian_c> serverino, sicuro che il vecchio eeepc supporti le sd da 16 GB?
<akis24> serverino: 14.04 ancora in alpha  che provi a fare
<cristian_c> eh
<serverino> ora sul eeepc sono su sd ma bloccato con initramsf
<cristian_c> serverino, come cavolo vuoi installare ubuntu?
<serverino> ed è la 14.04
<akis24> serverino:  le leggi le risposte  ?
<akis24> serverino: 14.04 ancora in alpha  che provi a fare
<akis24> serverino:  se vuoi la lts usa la 12.04
<serverino> akis24, installo ubuntu dalle prime versioni
<akis24> si e io pure siamo due
<serverino> ok
<akis24> e allora ?
<akis24> serverino:  usa la 12.04 lts  la 14.04 e ancora alpha ad aprile si vede
<serverino> sui miei pc con ubuntu son già su tutti conm la 14.04
<brk> grazie del link akis24. Vado a studiare...:-)
<cristian_c> brk, PP2190 è il nome di una batteria
<serverino> si installa bene ma ho il problema dell'uid
<serverino> basterebbe avviarlo0 una volta e dare upodate grub
<cristian_c> serverino, ancora non è si è capito cosa hai fatto
<serverino> lo stesso problema lo avrei con la 12.04
<cristian_c> e sono passati minuti
<akis24> serverino non ho capito installi su sd su un altro pc e poi vuoi che parta su un pc diverso ?
<cybernova> serverino, più che update-grub devi dare anche grub-mkdevicemap per aggiornare la mappa dei dispositivi
<serverino> si e partiva di sicuro cosi fino ad almeno 2 versioni fa
<serverino> te lo metto su carta bollata
<serverino> ok cybernova
<serverino> provo quello
<serverino> grazie
<brk> Veramente ? mi sono perso nel mare di etichette.....Ora cerco meglio ma in google immagini con "HP PP2190" esce lui...
<cristian_c> serverino, ora cybernova ha spiegato cos'hai fatto, non mi sembra un'idea semplice, ma contento tu...
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> brk, avrai letto l'etichetta della batteria :D
<cristian_c> brk, di solito c'è una targhetta sul monitor
<serverino> cristian_c, non avendo altre scelte
<cristian_c> serverino, comunque, fai come ti hanno suggerito, nel caso usi un sistema classico
<francesco_> scusate, qualcuno sa dirmi quanto tempo dura la configurazione del pacchetto restricted-extras ?
<brk> sono una bestia...:-( Si. hai ragione e' un Compaq NC8000
<cristian_c> francesco_, penso che magari c'è un eula da accettare per qualche software
<cristian_c> brk, ok
<cybernova> serverino, ma /boot è nella sd vero?
<francesco_> quindi cosa devo fare ?
<cristian_c> Intel pentium m - centrino
<francesco_> ho chiuso per sbaglio
<francesco_> chiedevo cosa devo fare per accettare EULA
<elisa> o un problema quando si avia ubuntu mi esce the system is running
<akis24> francesco_: cliccare su ok
<elisa> e poi si blocca
<francesco_> NON È ATTIVO
<cristian_c> elisa, spiega cos'hai fatto in dettaglio
<akis24> elisa: asp arriva cristian_c
<cristian_c> lol
<akis24> francesco_: che stai installando ?
<elisa> ok grazie
<cristian_c> brk, è pc obsoleto
<serverino> si cybernova
<cristian_c> brk, quale iso hai scaricato?
<francesco_> restricted-extras
<francesco_> non conosco per niente ubuntu
<cristian_c> !wiki | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<elisa> chi mi puo spiegare
<cristian_c> !dettagli | elisa
<ubot-it> elisa: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<francesco_>  :-)) le sto leggendo
<cristian_c> ok
<elisa> ubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> francesco_, nel senso, può darsi che qualche finestra sia aperta
<cristian_c> francesco_, e che l'installazione finché non accetti l'eula di qualche software
<cristian_c> a me è successo
<francesco_> ho chiuso il terminale
<cristian_c> terminale?
<cristian_c> elisa, che pc è?
<elisa> o istallato ubuntu al fianco di xp
<cristian_c> elisa, ottimo
<cristian_c> elisa, che pc è?
<elisa> 32 bit
<francesco_> si non succedeva niente e ho chiuso
<akis24> francesco_: apri terminale e dai  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cristian_c> elisa, marca e modello del pc
<cristian_c> francesco_, magari era apparsa una finestra di dialogo che non vedevi
<francesco_> è quello che ho fatto
<cristian_c> francesco_, usi unity?
<akis24> francesco_:  sotto il terminale era apparsa una finestra che non hai visto .......
<francesco_> non so cosa sia unity
<francesco_> ho installato ubuntu ieri
<Guest64969> Salve ragazzi, ho un piccolo problema non mi parte + il PC
<cristian_c> !unity | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<francesco_> vorrei solo sentire i miei mp3
<cristian_c> francesco_, magari è apparsa la richiesta di accettazione dell'eula quando stava installando i font di microsoft
<cristian_c> francesco_, tra l'altro i -restricted-extras non installano soltanto i codec per mp3
<cristian_c> ma anche altra roba
<elisa> adm processor 2600 puo essere
<cybernova> !chiedi | Guest64969
<ubot-it> Guest64969: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<akis24> francesco_: versione di ubuntu ?
<francesco_> che faccio: re-installo tutto
<cristian_c> elisa, ok
<francesco_> 13.10
<cristian_c> elisa, quello però è il processore
<cristian_c> elisa, è un desktop o portatile?
<cristian_c> francesco_, no
<fabio123> http://pastebin.com/NF5jd7fr
<francesco_> intendevo le restricted-extras
<cristian_c> fabio123, ?
<elisa> desktop
<cristian_c> francesco_, ah
<cristian_c> elisa, ok
<cristian_c> elisa, quanta ram?
<elisa> 1 gb
<cristian_c> ok
<akis24> francesco_:  vai su > impostazioni di sistema > software e aggiornamenti > Altro software e spunti Partner di Canonical.
<francesco_> come si fa qui per rispondere ad una persona come fate voi con me
<francesco_> ok
<cristian_c> elisa, allora
<akis24> francesco_:  e poi da terminale dai  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cristian_c> elisa, il pc è troppo vecchio per unity, secondo me
<fabio123> cristian_c,  qtcurve vs oxygen-gtk su kubuntu 13.10
<cristian_c> !chi | francesco_
<ubot-it> francesco_: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<cristian_c> fabio123, hai una domanda?
<elisa> cristian e non posso far nulla
<cristian_c> elisa, sì
<Guest64969> Ho un portatile dove è installato ubunto 13.10 - ieri ho riavviato dopo un aggiornamento e alla ripartenza ho trovato l'anomalia che mi manca la cartella " /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root" , ho provato a fare i ripristino ma ritorna sempre sullo stesso errore, inoltre mi da la possibilità di inserire dei comandi manuali con la voce (initramfs). come posso ripristinare tutto, non vorrei perdere i file sul pc
<cristian_c> elisa, installa una versione più leggera di ubuntu
<cristian_c> elisa, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<elisa> mala puoi dire
<cristian_c> elisa, apri il link
<cristian_c> Guest64969, hai pacioccato con i ppa?
<elisa> ok grazie cristian molto gentile vi ringrazio
<Guest64969> non so, anche perche podo l'aggiornamento ho riavviato
<elisa> cristian quale scarico
<akis24> elisa:  xubuntu o lubuntu
<akis24>  elisa   lubuntu è la piu' leggera   http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/xubuntu     http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<elisa> ok messo a scaricare ciao crist e grazie
<akis24> prego a nome di cristian_c
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c> Guest64969, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> elisa, ringrazia akis
<Guest64969> anche con Win
<akis24> lol
<cristian_c> Guest64969, allora avvia una live di ubuntu
<elisa>  akis grazie site molto gentili ciao
<akis24> ciao
<Guest64969> ok ci provo, purtroppo ho appena iniziato con linux quindi ho bisogno di un pò di tempo.
<cristian_c> !wiki | Guest64969
<ubot-it> Guest64969: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Guest64969> ok, vedo la guida grazie, ma ora devrei riavviare il PC.
<brk> Si, è un vecchio catorcio...Ora provo i workaround che mi ha indicato akis24, poi semmai torno. Grazie
<PunkOdissey> salve a tutti!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<PunkOdissey> avrei un problema che non riesco proprio a capire .. ho una vpn pptp configurata su ubuntu server come client .. quando esco con la vpn riesco tranquillamente a navigare ma non riesco ad accedere a nessuna rete irc ..
<PunkOdissey> mi da connessione scaduta
<PunkOdissey> se pingo la rete irc è tutto ok
<PunkOdissey> ma non mi fa connettere a niente
<PunkOdissey> qualcuno mi può aiutare ?
<jester-> PunkOdissey: tor è bannato su irc e forse anche le vpn
<PunkOdissey> se fosse bannato non dovrebbe connettersi ed akillarmi?
<jester-> PunkOdissey: provi con un client o con la webchat da browser
<PunkOdissey> provo con irssi da terminale
<PunkOdissey> perchè in ogni caso poi avvierei una bnc dal server che anche lei non connette
<jester-> !webchat | PunkOdissey prova
<ubot-it> PunkOdissey prova: Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<PunkOdissey> da internet ho già provato
<PunkOdissey> e funziona
<jester-> allora è irrsi
<PunkOdissey> umh provo di nuovo allora a far partire la bnc
<PunkOdissey> in effetti non l'ho più provata
<jester-> ma sei un po masochista per usare irrsi?
<PunkOdissey> no jester- irssi è solo una prova
<PunkOdissey> non ho la gui quindi per provare ho solo quello strumento
<jester-> prova con xchat
<PunkOdissey> non ho la gui
<jester-> sse da web funza pensando per logica il problema dovrebbe essere del client
<PunkOdissey> quindi anche psybnc ha un problema
<PunkOdissey> perchè anche quella non vuole saperne di connettersi
<PunkOdissey> in teoria da web accettano anche le vpn penso
<PunkOdissey> oppure è come se il traffico girasse solo per la porta 80
<PunkOdissey> non so cosa pensare
<jester-> PunkOdissey: prova a chiedere su #freenode
<PunkOdissey> ma ho messo un pò di reti per provare
<PunkOdissey> a tutte mi fa così
<PunkOdissey> io credo sia un problema di qualche configurazione
<PunkOdissey> in questo momento sono connesso tramite una vpn su openvpn e va tutto a gonfie vele
<Guest64969> potete darmi il link dove scaricare "Creatore dischi di avvio" che non riesco a trovare GRAZIE
<PunkOdissey> quindi a logica accettano qusto tipo di connessioni
<jester-> Guest64969: sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<PunkOdissey> dici che se chiedo in forum avrò più soluzioni?
<PunkOdissey> sinceramente non so come fare
<jester-> PunkOdissey: le vpn le conosco di vista
<tdk200> Salve a tutti. Ho un problema con lubuntu, ieri dopo un'aggiornamento del sistema l'audio è sparito
<tdk200> non si sente più nulla
<tdk200> sul pc ho installato cairo dock e disinstallato la dock ufficiale di lubuntu
<mrgoodcat> salve a tutti e buona domenica :)
<mrgoodcat> ragazzi mi sapete dire come si abilita il grub?
<jester-> ??
<mrgoodcat> ho installato ubuntu su un netbook e sono riuscito ad abilitarlo ma non mi ricordo piu come ho fatto
<mrgoodcat> mi serve sapere il procedimento per farlo
<mrgoodcat> in pratica installai ubuntu sul netbook che gia aveva win 7
<mrgoodcat> mi ricordo che aviai ubuntu da usb live e da li tramite terminal abilitai il grub
<mrgoodcat> solo che non mi ricordo il comando da usare
<jester-> mrgoodcat: intendi ripristinare grub?
<mrgoodcat> no va tutto alla perfezione,voglio solo sapere come si abilita perche mi sono dimenticato come si fa
<jester-> mrgoodcat: cosa intendi per abilitare
<mrgoodcat> quando installai ubuntu sul netbook al riavvio non riuscivo ad avviare in ubuntu perche non appariva il grub
<jester-> mrgoodcat: installando grub (boot loader) vine installato di default
<mrgoodcat> l ho dovuto abilitare in qualke modo che non ricordo accedendo prima da live usb e mandando un comando da terminal
<jester-> mrgoodcat: non è che hai scleto di installare grub su partizione installando?
<jester-> mrgoodcat: il sistema parte?
<mrgoodcat> sisi parte tutto ora avvia sia win che ubuntu
<jester-> mrgoodcat: allora il menu lo vedi al boot
<mrgoodcat> pero vorrei sapere come ho fatto ad attivarlo solo per cultura generale
<jester-> mrgoodcat: attivare cosa
<mrgoodcat> il grub
<jester-> è attivo di default o non parte nessun sistema
<mrgoodcat> no io dovetti dare un comando da terminal una volta avviato ubuntu da usb
<jester-> mrgoodcat: lol
<mrgoodcat> ora ricapitolo tutto meglio magari non mi sono spiegato bn lol
<mrgoodcat> in partenza avevo un netbook con win 7
<mrgoodcat> mi venne lo sfizio di installarci su ubuntu,ho fatto tutte le partizzioni necessarie (ext4 jurnaling per il sistema,swap ecc
<jester-> mrgoodcat: non sforzarti, se i sistemi partono è tutto a posto e non serve e non è servito abilitare nulla
<mrgoodcat> installai ubuntu su ext4 ma al riavvio il pc partiva in windows senza darmi la possibilita di far partire ubuntu
<mrgoodcat> entrambi i sistemi erano installati correttamente
<mrgoodcat> ma partiva solo windows
<mrgoodcat> poi venni in questa chat e qualcuno mi disse che dovevo abilitare il grub avviando il sistema ubuntu(quello di prova)direttamente da usb
<mrgoodcat> e mandare un comando in terminal per poter avere accesso al grub ad ogni avvio
<mrgoodcat> e cosi ho risolto ma ora siccome non mi ricordo piu che comando serviva sto chiedendo,non e che io ora abbia problemi, e solo per ricordare il metodo
<mrgoodcat> per caso sai come si fa oppure puoi mandarmi a qualke guida?
<mrgoodcat> trovato e tutto scritto nella guida per il ripristino del grub :P
<mrgoodcat> lol
<mrgoodcat> grazie per l aiuto e buona domeica a tutti ;)
<elisa> salve prima cristian a detto di scaricare lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso che era piu legero ma non e cambiato nulla mi da sempre the system
<jester-> alexpixel22: cioè?
<elisa> aiuto
<pac> buongiorno questa mattina avevo problemi con jack che ho risolto ma ora non mi va più l'audio sono su kubuntu 11.10 avete dei consigli?
<abc_> ragazzi..sapete come installare un theme?
<elisa> cristian a detto di scaricare lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso che era piu leggero
<elisa> mi da sempre lo stesso problima the system
<jester-> elisa: facendo?
<elisa> scusa se istalli lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso ti fa istallare ubuntu
<elisa> come puo essere
<elisa> sto diventando scema con ubuntu se per un sistema operativo anche scarso deva impaz non ci sto
<abc_> ragazzi nnn ci ho capito un zo..gtk metacity..ecc..ma che cosa significa?..potete chiarirmi?
<elisa> abc cristian prima a detto di istallare lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso che era piu leggero
<elisa> ma mi da sempre lo stesso probl the system
<abc_> elisa..cvosa ti serve?
<elisa> lubuntu lo istallo quando mi chiede ambiente grafico
<elisa> il mio pc e pocco pottente
<abc_> elisa, qual'e il tuo problema?
<elisa> il mio problema e che una volta istallato mi dice the system e non va
<abc_> ma installato cosa?
<elisa> lubuntu-13.10-desktop-i386.iso
<abc_> che pc hai?
<elisa> 32 bit
<abc_> elisa, ram, cpu, ecc, portatile o fisso...
<elisa> 1 gb fisso
<abc_> cpu??
<elisa> una volta istallato diventa il monitor tutto rosso incasinato
<elisa> cpu ?
<abc_> il monitor cambia colore..?!
<abc_> e allora elisa..senza che perdi tempo..
<abc_> metti iòl tuo xp e vai
<elisa> abc ieri o scaricato un ubuntu ma non dal sito e andava ma era in inglese
<abc_> e mettilo
<abc_> http://thevirtualdragon.deviantart.com/art/Iris-Light-Beta-428948909
<abc_> ecco..gigirock
<dario> salve ragazzi  sono Drox, sono sul pc del mio fratellino
<dario> lui ha ubuntu 10.10 e vorrei fare upgrade version ma con sudo do-release-upgrade mi da errore 404 not found
<dario> devo per forza fare una installazine nuova?
<pac> quando avvio qjack l'audio di sistema sparisce sono su kubuntu 13.10 esiste una soluzione?
<pacman_> ciao a tutti
<pacman_> avrei un problema con skype
<pacman_> la webcam...sono riuscito a farla riconoscere a skype ( la vedo nelle opzioni del programma )
<pacman_> ma quando effettuo una chiamata...non riesco ad usarla
<pacman_> il bottone del video...compare sbarrato...
<pacman_> qualche idea...è un pò che ci sbatto la testa
<pacman_> ma nulla
<pac> qjack fa sparire l'audio e lascia solo i suoni midi avevo trovato uno script per risolvere questo problema ma non riesco più a trovarlo dove può essere?
<pacman_> help
<pacman_> ?
<akis24> ciao
<Ilaria> Ciao ragazzi! Non so se posso chiedere qui ma ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu. Il computer non riconosce il cd di installazione. Ho provato con la chiavetta usb ma ho avuto lo stesso problema. Ho anche provato a modificare le impostazioni nel bios senza successo. Qualcuno sa aiutarmi? Grazie!
<akis24> Ilaria: come crei la usb o ildvd ?
<pac> Ilaria: guarda bene nel bios sono due le voci da abilitare per fare il boot alla chiavetta ameno per me è stato così
<Ilaria> ho scaricato l'installer dal sito e l'ho masterizzato su cd. Sulla chiavetta ho semplicemente copiato il file di installazione
<Ilaria> non mi fa cambiare le impostazioni nel bios!
<akis24> Ilaria: allora per creare il dvd devi masterizzare il file .iso scaricato  e masterizza come immagine iso
<Ilaria> ormai non ho più cd disponibili! Mi è rimasta solo la chiavetta usb! :(
<akis24> Ilaria:  usi winz al momento ?
<Ilaria> no, centos
<Ilaria> vecchissimo!
<akis24> Ilaria: usa un programma per creare la live su usb ma su quel S.O.  non saprei quale dirti
<Ilaria> ci provo!
<Ilaria_> Niente da fare! Non me lo carica!
<akis24> Ilaria_: hai controllato l'integrita' del file scaricato ?
<akis24> !md5 | Ilaria_
<ubot-it> Ilaria_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<akis24> Ilaria_: come crei  la usb spiega vediamo ..
<Ilaria_> Ho seguito una guida e ho usato onetbootin
<Ilaria_> Lo so che sono imbranata!!
<akis24> Ilaria_: di che pc parliamo nuovo o roba vecchia ? ha dal bios la possibilta' di avviare la usb ?
<Ilaria_> Il problema è principalmente nel bios. Non mi fa cambiare le priorità di caricamnto!
<akis24> Ilaria_: se è vecchio non potrai avviare la usb non è previsto da bios
<Ilaria_> E' del 2008 -2009
<versilia> http://imagebin.org/290447
<Ilaria_> devo per forza farlo da cd?
<akis24> Ilaria_: se non ha l'opzione per avviare la usb si
<Ilaria_> L'opzione c'è ma non me lo permette il bios!
<versilia> Ilaria_: tra le opzioni c'è o no avvia da usb?
<Ilaria_> Quindi provo a creare una live su cd?
<akis24> Ilaria_: ovvio
<versilia> Ilaria_: fai prima che ammattire se non sei sicura che parta da usb
<akis24> Ilaria_:  se hai l'opzione comunque dovresti riuscire a spostarla come prima voce  di avvio
<versilia> versilia: quoto akis24
<Ilaria_> Non me la fa spostare! ci ho provato mille volte!
<Ilaria_> non mi fa spostare nulla
<akis24> Ilaria_:  magari non guardi bene come fare ..
<tdk200> Ciao raga prima ho scritto di avere un problema con l'audio
<tdk200> qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<versilia> Ilaria_: se vuoi insistere con la usb fai una foto col cellui alla schermata e postalo
<versilia> http://imagebin.org/290447
<versilia> qualcuno mi dice che errorer è?
<Ilaria_> Seguo le istruzioni... Ora faccio una foto!
<akis24> versilia:  a volte è un problema di apport  non un errore vero  dipende dal problema
<tdk200> scusate per il qualcuno :D
<versilia> akis24: cosa vuol dire di apport?
<tdk200> akis24: mi potresti dare una mano con l'audio?
<akis24> versilia:   sudo gedit / etc / default / apport    cambia il valore “enabled” da 1 a 0. e Salva il file
<akis24> !dettagli | tdk200:
<ubot-it> tdk200:: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<tdk200> Ciao akis24 ho lubuntu ultima versione. Ieri ho fatto un aggiornamento del sistema ed oggi nn ho + l'audio.
<akis24> versilia: sudo gedit /etc/default/apport   cosi non come scritto prima
<tdk200> altra modifica che ho fatto, ma credo che nn sia rilevante, è l'aver messo la cairo dock al posto della dock normale che c'è in qualsiasi linu
<tdk200> x
<versilia> akis24: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6861871/
<versilia> akis24: ok capito
<akis24> tdk200: hai controllato le impostazioni audio ?
<versilia> akis24: ho fatto, volevo solo sapere in 2 parole cos'ho fatto
<akis24> versilia:  apport ha qualche bug .. lo hai disabilitato tutto li
<tdk200> dove posso controllarle?? sulla dock nuova c'è l'icona dell'audio ma quando premo su nn si apre nulla
<versilia> akis24: si ma cosa serve nella sua vita?
<akis24> versilia: a mandare segnalazioni di errore a canonical
<akis24> tdk200: fai una cosa apri il terminale e digita alsamixer  e vedi i livelli del volume come sono messi  e posta uno screeen
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ilaria_> Eccolo, spero si veda! https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=5CEF8BFAAFA8160B!1650&authkey=!AN9fkeCziwzkBzU&v=3&ithint=photo%2c.jpg
<versilia> ilaria si può fare sicuramente
<akis24> Ilaria_:  prova a selezionare  usb storage disk e con i tasti + oppure -  mettilo al primo posto e poi salva con f10 e riavvia
<Ilaria_> Già provato! Fa un "bip" e non me lo sposta!
<versilia> akis24: bisogna vedere se riconosce che c'è una usb
<akis24> Ilaria_: cosi è scritto sul bios  ...
<akis24> versilia: la posizione cambia indipendentemente ci sia la usb
<versilia> akis24: no ce l'ho avuto
<tdk200> akis24:  alsamixer impossibile aprire il mixer: File o directory non esistente
<akis24> Ilaria_: selezionalo prova a dare invio sul dispositivo e poi spostare
<Ilaria_> già provato! Niente da fare!
<akis24> tdk200: http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/4346/lubuntu-1304-no-audio
<versilia> Ilaria_: per curisità ti sposta cd rom al primo posto?
<Ilaria_> non mi sposta nessuna voce
<versilia> Ilaria_: scusa l'hd al primo posto
<tdk200> akis24: sudo apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio alsa-base alsa-utils
<tdk200> ?
<akis24> Ilaria_: non è che hai bios protetto da password ?
<Ilaria_> ho provato a spostarle tutte, ho fatto mille prove ma non me lo permette
<versilia> akis24: bravo
<tdk200> sequo quella guida? è la stessa cosa anche se sto su lubuntu?
<Ilaria_> ah boh! Come faccio s scoprire se c'è la psw?
<akis24> tdk200:  segui la discussione che ti ho postato e vedi se  fa' al tuo caso
<tdk200> ok
<akis24> Ilaria_:  per i miracoli ci attrezzeremo...
<Ilaria_> ahahah!
<Ilaria_> Vabeh, adesso smanetto ancora un po' e vediamo cosa riesco a fare!
<Ilaria_> Grazie per lka disponibilità e la pazienza!
<akis24> di nulla
<Ilaria_> Buona domenica!
<akis24> a te
<tdk200> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk200> akis24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6861956/
<akis24> tdk200:  sudo apt-get install pavucontrol  e vediamo che viene fuori
<tdk200> ho installato adesso?
<akis24> tdk200: sul menu vedi se hai la voce audio
<tdk200> ho regolazione volume pulse audio
<akis24> tdk200: aprilo e guarda le impostazioni audio
<tdk200> aperto
<tdk200> mi conviene riavviare??
<akis24> tdk200:  prova a riavviare
<tdk200> ok
<Tdk200> akis24:
<akis24> Tdk200: ?
<Tdk200> mi è tornato l'audio :D
<akis24> bene
<Tdk200> grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<Tdk200> ti volevo chiedere un'ultima cosa che nn capisco come risolvere
<akis24> se posso Tdk200  chiedi pure
<Tdk200> io ho una scheda video geforce 6200
<Tdk200> usavo i driver consigliati da lubuntu e non quelli proprietari
<Tdk200> quando però uso quelli proprietari di nvidia la schermata inizale quella bl
<Tdk200> blù con il logo lubuntu diventa come una scritta battuta a macchina
<Tdk200> come posso mantenere quel tipo schermata con il logo elegnate invece di quella che sembra una scritta battuta a macchina :S
<akis24> Tdk200: intendi grub all'avvio ?
<Tdk200> no aspè
<Tdk200> dico come la schermata che si vede sui winzozz
<Tdk200> il logo di win è la finestra svolazzante
<Tdk200> qui quando parte c'è una schermata blu con il logo in bianco con la scritta lubuntu
<akis24> Tdk200:  se riesci a postare uno screen ..
<Tdk200> è nn so come fartelo perchè esce all'avvio
<Tdk200> posso ricercare nel sistema il file della schermata di avvio?
<Tdk200> usando i driver della nvidea la dock di cairo diventa + veloce
<akis24> Tdk200: no puoi provare a premere il tasto stamp e vedi se riesce a dare la schermata
<Tdk200> umm
<Tdk200> ho trovato http://www.ubuntu-it.org/sites/default/files/features//lubuntu/screenshots/slide_startfast.png guarda questa
<akis24> Tdk200: io la vedo a posto
<Tdk200> a si :D questa l'ho trovata on line :P
<Tdk200> io quando uso i driver di ubuntu consigliati così si vede
<Tdk200> quando uso quelli ufficiali nvidea si vede una schermata diversa
<akis24> capisco Tdk200 comunque e solo un problema di avvio .. poi credo appena carica i driver nvidia sia a posto tutto giusto ?
<Tdk200> con un logo pessimo
<Tdk200> sisi
<akis24> Tdk200:  lascialo stare come è ora impiega di piu' a caricare i driver e quindi hai quel problema credo
<Tdk200> ti ho trovato anche l'altro che vedo
<Tdk200> http://landoflinux.com/images/lubuntu_lxle_02.png questo l'ha messa su macchina virtuale
<Tdk200> ma è così che la vedo all'avvip
<akis24> Tdk200: capisco ma non posso aiutarti
<Tdk200> ok
<Tdk200> questi due diversi screen hanno un nome specifico??
<akis24> splashscreen tdk
<Tdk200> a ok
<Tdk200> thanks
<Tdk200> Grazie ancora e ciao
<akis24> ciao prego
<mago_> ciao! qualcuno mi può aiutare con un hd esterno che ubuntu non vede più?
<tdk200> akis24: scusami se ti disturbo di nuovo hehe:D ho trovato una guida vorrei vedere se è adatta per il mio caso
<tdk200> http://turbolab.it/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=297 akis24
<cristian_c> mago_, che è successo?
<akis24> tdk200: nno si postano guide strane sul supporto di #ubuntu le uniche guide riconosciute sono quelle ufficiali ..
<cristian_c> wiki, forum di ubuntu, al massimo askubuntu
<tdk200> umm
<tdk200> quindi nn mi conviene. A me interessa questa cosa anche per installare lubuntu e ubuntu su pc di amici o di altri che posso vendere
<akis24> tdk200:  e comunque come leggi li è un problema del driver  io ti consiglio di non toccare nulla se no il sistema va a putt....
<mago_> cristian, ho un hd esterno da 3TB, fino a ieri funzionava perfettamente...poi all'improvviso è sparito. Su lsusb lo vede, ma non lo monta. L'ho collegato a un notebook con winXp e anche qui trova il nuovo hardware ma non lo da su risorse...
<akis24> solo per uno splashscreen..
<cristian_c> mago_, non è un guasto?
<cristian_c> mago_, in live funge?
<cristian_c> mago_, l'hai smontato correttamente?
<cristian_c> tdk200, e gli amici e acquirenti sono d'accordo?
<tdk200> sisi
<mago_> cristiano_c, non è mai stato scollegato...è successo dall'oggi al domani. Sto scaricando la nuova versione di Ubuntu per provare la live. Guasto non so, elettricamente funziona...
<cristian_c> mago_, hai quella attuale?
<mago_> cristian_c, al momento no..
<cristian_c> mago_, è sempre utile avere una live a portata di mano
<cristian_c> tdk200, cosa ti turba?
<mago_> cristian_c, riparo appena possibile...quel che mi preoccupa è che non lo monta nemmeno win...mi fa pensare a un problema hw...
<tdk200> mi turba il fatto che i clienti e amici nn possano avere un bel logo all'avvio :D
<cristian_c> mago_, collegalo e digita alcuni comandi
<mago_> cristian_c, è collegato, dimmi..
<cristian_c> tdk200, ma il sistema in se l'hanno provato?
<cristian_c> tdk200, altrimenti è un lavoro inutile
<tdk200> si si
<tdk200> gli ho fatto fare il test con un live cd
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mago_, aperto il terminale?
<cristian_c> tdk200, il problema si verifica anche in live?
<mago_> cristian_c sì
<tdk200> no
<tdk200> ma sul live cristian_c è impossibile che succeda perchè nn installo i driver della nvidea
<cristian_c> mago_, digita: sudo fdisk -l && lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> mago_, il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> tdk200, ah quindi solo con i proprietari?
<tdk200> la schermata buona funziona solo con i driver che consiglia lubuntu
<mago_> cristian_c fatto!
<cristian_c> !paste | mago_
<ubot-it> mago_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> tdk200, spiegati meglio
<tdk200> aspè
<tdk200> http://imagebin.org/290458 cristian_c guarda qua
<mago_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6862223/
<tdk200> quello che uso per vedere lo splashscreen  è il penultimo driver
<cristian_c> mago_, hai diversi device a cascata?
<cristian_c> mago_, spiega bene com'è collegato il tutto
<tdk200> il primo e l'ultimo driver mi fanno vedere  il logo "Pezzotto" di lubuntu cristian_c
<cristian_c> tdk200, il secondo?
<tdk200> mai provato posso provarlo?
<cristian_c> tdk200, prova
<cristian_c> tdk200, quale problema hai con i driver open?
<mago_> cristian_c ho un HD interno montato su una scatola che lo trasforma in esterno, l'HD in questione e un hub a cui sono collegati mouse e tastiera wireless, il tutto collegato alle prese usb dietro al pc
<tdk200> no è che ho messo la cairo dock e con i driver della nvidea mi sembra + fluida
<tdk200> è veloce
<tdk200> con quelli open youtube mi va di schifo e la dock rallenta
<tdk200> per i pc che vorrò fare, se voglio usare i driver ufficiali di nvidea se esce uno splash screen  pessimo nn mi garberebbe la cosa
<chiara> salve, quando devo visualizzare delle immagini che ho su cellulare tramite pc, mi da errore libtmp qualcuno sa cos è'?
<cristian_c> mago_, un attimo
<cristian_c> tdk200, prova i 173
<cristian_c> mago_, che connettore ha l'hdd?
<pac> da stupido ho ripetuto un errore installando un driver che non mi fa usare il comando sudo-apt get install c'è un comando per risolvere questo problema Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<pac> cristian_c: ho risolto con jack
<cristian_c> ma va?
<tdk200> ok cristian_c
<pac> cristian_c: si c'era un valore troppo alto nelle impostazioni
<mago_> cristian_c, ha un mini usb, ho già provato a usarne un altro ma non va comunque..
<cristian_c> mago_, un altro cosa?
<mago_> cristian_c, un altro cavetto sicuramente funzionante
<cristian_c> mago_, ok
<cristian_c> avevo letto male
<cristian_c> mago_, hai un adattatore da mini a usb?
<mago_> cristian_c, no..
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> mago_, quindi hai inserito il disco in questo cassetto
<cristian_c> mago_, e come l'hai collegato fisicamente al cassetto?
<mago_> cristian_c, no, l'HD in questione è un esterno, il suo cavetto è mini usb sull'HD stesso e usb sul pc...
<cristian_c> mago_, ok, giusto
<cristian_c> mago_, non puoi collegarlo direttamente al pc lasciando perdere un attimo il cassetto?
<cristian_c> ma sopratutto che marca è?
<mago_> cristian_c, di che cassetto parli? L'hd in questione è collegato direttamente alle prese usb del pc..
<cristian_c> <pac> da stupido ho ripetuto un errore installando un driver che non mi fa usare il comando sudo-apt get install c'è un comando per risolvere questo problema Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<cristian_c> mago_: -cristian_c ho un HD interno montato su una scatola che lo trasforma in esterno, l'HD in questione e un hub a cui sono collegati mouse e tastiera wireless, il tutto collegato alle prese usb dietro al pc
<mago_> cristian_c, ho 2 HD, uno interno utilizzato come interno tramite adattatore e uno esterno...il problema ce l'ha quello esterno...
<cristian_c> capito
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ma sopratutto che marca è?
<cristian_c> pac, che driver?
<akis24> mago_: sara' sata 3 il disco e non viene visto per caso ?
<mago_> akis24, è un WD esterno....non viene montato...
<cristian_c> ah, wd
<cristian_c> pensavo fosse 3 TB
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 026: ID 1058:1021 Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Elements 2TB
<akis24> mago_:  e appunto  sei certo che il pc riconosca sata 3  forse potresti impostare sata 2 tramite jumper dietro e verificare  se l oriconosce
<akis24> lo*
<akis24> mago_:  pardon se lo monta
<mago_> cristian_c infatti lo è....ne sono certo...ma lo da come 2 TB....boh! Il fatto è che fino a ieri funzionava....è scomparso all'improvviso! Non l'ho neanche scollegato...puf!
<mago_> akis24, parli arabo :)
<vin__> sera
<cristian_c> mago_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1391899
<cristian_c> mago_, ma l'hai acquistato così o l'hai inserito in un box
<mago_> cristian_c l'ho acquistato così, è un esterno nato :)
<akis24> mago_: hai formattato il disco tu ?
<mago_> akis24 no, mai fatto nulla....comperato, collegato, usato, mai fatto altro....ieri andava, oggi basta :(
<cristian_c> 'I finally found the solution... Actually the Western Digital Portable Essential SE 1TB hard drive has a hardware encryption. When the disk is plugged, it creates two distinct drives (not two partitions): one read-only (UDF - cdrom) to install encryption tools and setup the other drive.'
<mago_> cristian_c quindi cosa dovrei fare?
<hiender> ciao
<hiender> uso ubuntu da parecchi anni  eme la sono sempre cavata da solo
<hiender> adesso avrei bisogno di un aiuto diretto
<hiender> posso chiedere qui?
<cristian_c> mago_, controlla che non sia criptato in qualche modo
<cristian_c> !chiedi | hiender
<ubot-it> hiender: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<hiender> il comando shutdown -h now non funziona: resta la schermata grafica con i pallini che si muovono (Lubuntu 12.04)
<cristian_c> hiender, riesci a riavviare con reboot?
<hiender> non ho ancora provato: faccio ora e ti dico
<hiender> sì, reboot funziona normalmente
<cristian_c> hiender, c'è un tasto che ti permette di vedere oltre lo splash
<cristian_c> e disattivare la quiet mode
<hiender> cristian_c, non lo conosco: dimmi come fare per favore
<cristian_c> hiender, varia da pc a pc, credo
<cristian_c> hiender, può essere del/canc oppure esc
<cristian_c> o un tasto F* , dipende
<cristian_c> hiender, fai una prova
<hiender> OK adesso provo
<hiender> trovato il tasto, era canc
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> hiender, posta una foto
<hiender> si blocca su "will now halt"
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> hiender, hai disppsitivi wifi collegati
<cristian_c> ?
<hiender> no nessun wifi
<cristian_c> o ethernet
<hiender> ethernet sì
<cristian_c> fai una cosa
<cristian_c> hiender, prima di spegnere, scollega il cavo eth
<hiender> OK provo
<pasquale> salve il mio ubuntu non si connette con ethernet perche
<pasquale> ?
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> il cavo funziona?
<pasquale> si..tanto qst mattina era tutto ok
<pasquale> nessuno mi aiuta?
<hiender> cristian_c, stesso comportamento anche senza cavo eth
<pasquale> adesso sono in wireless
<cristian_c> hiender, posta la schermata dello shutdown
<cristian_c> pasquale, collega il cavo eth
<pasquale> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any             Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr=2347 B   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off            lo        no wireless extensions.  eth0      no wireless extensions.
<cristian_c> !paste | pasquale
<ubot-it> pasquale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> pasquale, usa pastebin per incollare l'output di terminale
<pasquale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6862675/
<cristian_c> pasquale, hai collegato il cavo?
<pasquale> si
<cristian_c> pasquale, digita: ifconfig -a && dmesg | tail
<hiender> cristian_c, scusa ma come si posta una immagine? (non sono pratico di chat)
<cristian_c> !image | hiender
<ubot-it> hiender: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pasquale> in alto sul desktop dice cavo ethernet non connessi
<cristian_c> pasquale, probabilmente è così
<cristian_c> pasquale, hai altro pc con cui testare il cavo?
<pasquale> si mi puoi attendere?
<cristian_c> certo
<hiender> cristian_c, ecco schermata shutdown: http://imagebin.org/290473
<pasquale> niente ho disabilitato la wireless e si sarebbe dovuto collegare icn la lan senza fare modifiche ma invece niente
<pasquale> quindi dovrebbe essere il cavo
<cristian_c> hiender, prova a disattivare tutti i servizi attivi tipo music player daemon
<cristian_c> pasquale, hai provato il cavo su un altro pc e non funge?
<pasquale> si ma nn funziona
<pasquale> ma qst mattina funziona bo
<cristian_c> pasquale, direi che è il cavo
<cristian_c> pasquale, a meno che tu non abbia stessa scheda eth anche sull'altro pc
<cristian_c> :D
<pasquale> grazie
<pasquale> no...
<cristian_c> pasquale, allora, procurati un altro cavo eth
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> si trovano a buon mercato
<pasquale> ti ripeto da due settimane ho ubuntu e sono stato su internet via ethernet fino a questa mattina
<krabador> pasquale, oppure va a far crimpare altri 2 spinotti, allo stesso cavo
<pasquale> ok
<hiender> cristian_c, scusa da dove comincio a "disattivare tutti i servizi attivi"?
<hiender> mi stai sopravvalutando...
<cristian_c> pasquale, comunque, in genere, se è ok dovrebbe fare lo scatto
<cristian_c> se non lo fa...
<cristian_c> hiender, può darsi che tu abbia qualche servizio di sistema attivo alla chiusura
<cristian_c> hiender, usi unity?
<hiender> no, LXDE
<pasquale> lo scatto lo fa
<hiender> lubuntu installato da rete, se può interessare
<hiender> perchè da CD non si installava - bloccato su riconoscimento HW
<cristian_c> hiender, ok, allora vai in Preferenze -> Impostazioni della sessione
<hiender> intendi "openbox configuration manager" dove modifico l'aspetto?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> 13.10?
<hiender> tieni presente che da rete ho fatto una installazione minima
<hiender> il menu è quasi vuoto
<cristian_c> hiender, non hai installato lubuntu-desktop?
<cristian_c> hiender, questa cosa potrebbe spiegare molte cose
<hiender> sì 12.04 ma da rete "installazione minima"
<cristian_c> hiender, se è minimale, potrebbe influire forse sulla chiusura, è un'ipotesi, eh
<hiender> per la cronaca, provato astoppare mpd a mano prima dello shutdown: niente
<cristian_c> hiender, quali pacchetti hai installato dopo la distro?
<hiender> premetto che l'ha sempre fatto di non spegnersi anche a installazione appena fatta
<cristian_c> quando?
<hiender> cmq ho installato pacchetti audio video
<hiender> pochi giorni fa
<hiender> PC nuovo
<cristian_c> hiender, nessun pacchetto core?
<hiender> non so cosa sia  :-(
<hiender> credo di no!
<hiender> ho pensato a settaggi BIOS
<cristian_c> hiender, dpkg -l | grep lubuntu-desktop
<hiender> lubuntu-desktop non è installato - nessun pacchetto dice
<hiender> provo a installarlo?
<cristian_c> hiender, eh
<cristian_c> hiender, il wiki lo dice chiaramente
<hiender> installato pacchetto lubuntu-desktop
<hiender> stesso comportamento di prima
<hiender> allo shutdown si è aggiunta una riga relativa a "modem-manager" (?)
<hiender> comunque ora nel menù ho preferenze -> impostazioni della sessione
<cristian_c> hiender, controlla
<letizia_> Salve a tutti, non riesco più ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc fisso. quando avvio il live dopo la schermata della prova non succede nulla non compaiono le icone ma solo il desktop. cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> letizia, che pc è?
<letizia_> è un assemblato comunque un pentium D
<letizia_> io credo che il problema sia la scheda video, può essere?
<cristian_c> letizia, è un processore davvero vecchio
<cristian_c> letizia, sì, può essere
<cristian_c> letizia, ma è anche il processore il problema
<hiender> cristian_c, cosa devo controllare?
<letizia_> non credo è un dualcore da 3.00GHz con 2 gb di ram e una scheda video ati da 2 gb
<cristian_c> hiender, i servizi in Impostazioni della sessione
<cristian_c> letizia, è stato il primo intel dual core
<cristian_c> roba del 2005
<cristian_c> circa
<cristian_c> letizia, che scheda ati è?
<Zoe_> Ciao! Volevo chiedervi un consiglio...vorrei installare ubuntu sul portatile è un HP,1,60 ghz, 4 GB di Ram, c'è qualche versione veloce e con una bella grafica? (servirebbe sopratutto per navigare su internet!) Grazie :)
<letizia_> Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Cedar [Radeon HD 5000/6000/7350/8350 Series]
<cristian_c> Zoe_, con quel pc anche ubuntu standard va bene
<cristian_c> Zoe_, in pratica penso che ci puoi installare quello che vuoi
<jester-> Zoe_: normale ubuntu o meglio ancora kubuntu
<tdk200> cristian_c: ci sei??
<Zoe_> sì, ci sono, mi chiedevo quale fosse la versione più veloce
<cristian_c> letizia, comunque, prova a impostare l'opzione nomodeset
<tdk200> cristian_c: dopo aver messo quel driver 173 per vedere il logo lubuntu all'avvio
<cristian_c> letizia, al boot
<tdk200> si vede il logo ma non si vede più nulla dopo
<tdk200> schermo nero
<letizia_> questo quando avvio il live?
<cristian_c> Zoe_, penso che kubuntu sia più veloce di ubuntu
<tdk200> fovrebbe mostrarmi la finestra della password per accedere. vedo un rettangolo blu da destra verso sinistra sopra e mezzo schermo nero :O
<cristian_c> tdk200, hai aggiunto ppa?
<Zoe_> Okei, allora provo a metterlo su! Grazie mille :)
<cristian_c> tdk200, o scaricato driver
<tdk200> ???
<cristian_c> tdk200, sicuro che non ci sia il monitor da regolare?
<tdk200> prima mi hai detto per vedere lo splash screen di provare questo driver 173
<tdk200> si
<cristian_c> tdk200, sì
<tdk200> sono sicuro
<cristian_c> letizia, sì, con f6 dovrebbe comparire le opzioni nella schermata di menù
<tdk200> come posso resettare questa impostazione che ho dato con il monitor nero
<cristian_c> letizia, ma hai scaricato ubuntu con unity?
<cristian_c> tdk200, semplicemente, entra nel desktop con l'opzione nomodeset e poi remposti gli open
<cristian_c> o gli altri driver disponibili in Driver aggiuntivi
<tdk200> come si accede nomedeset?
<tdk200> nomo*
<cristian_c> tdk200, lo aggiungi come opzione nel grub
<tdk200> io nn ho grub
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<tdk200> parte diretto
<cristian_c> tdk200, se non avessi grub non partirebbe il sistema, lol
<letizia_> tutte sia a 32 che a 64 persino gnome-schell che mi piace tantissimo
<tdk200> heheh si no dico lo tengo ma a nn lo vedo all'avvio
<cristian_c> letizia, eh, ma gnome-shell è pesantuccio
<tdk200> devo metterci il live cd?
<cristian_c> tdk200, puoi fare una cosa
<cristian_c> tdk200, vai in modalità di ripristino
<tdk200> pulsante da premere?
<tdk200> o devo sempre mettere il live cd per andare in ripristino?
<cristian_c> tdk200, e aggiungi nel file di grub l'opzione nomodeset
<cristian_c> tdk200, oppure, lo fai da live
<tdk200> ma come si accede alla modalità ripristino :P :D
<tdk200> :P
<cristian_c> tdk200, prima fai apparire il grub
<letizia_> ho provato anche xubuntu in live funziona benissimo ma terminata l'installazione non si avvia nulla e mette in monitor con un rettangolo che indica dei valori di frequenza
<tdk200> e come si fà a farlo apparire :D O:) scusami ma nn ne so moltogrub e ripristino
<cristian_c> molto strano
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> tdk200, oppure, lo fai da live
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> tdk200, e aggiungi nel file di grub l'opzione nomodeset
<tdk200> avviato il live cd quale voce devo scegliere
<cristian_c> letizia, c'è qualcosa che non va
<letizia_> l'unica che ora mi funziona è solo mint-mate ne anche cinamon.
<cristian_c> tdk200, prova senza installare
<cristian_c> letizia, potrebbe essere un problema di kernel-pae
<cristian_c> letizia, comunque, ti consiglio di provare con nomodeset
<tdk200> we cristian_c sul live cd c'è f6 altre opzioni e mi porta nomodeset mi fa mettere una x sopra
<tdk200> ma non devo avviare la live però per entrarci in nomodeset giusto cristian_c ?
<letizia_> questa comando si attiva all'avvio del live con gli F?
<tdk200> devo selezionare nomodeset e fare boot dal primo disco rigido
<cristian_c> tdk200, sì, quello è sulla live
<tdk200> ?
<cristian_c> tdk200, ma tu devi entrare nel desktop
<tdk200> quindi come ho detto è esatto
<letizia_> +
<cristian_c> tdk200, quindi non sto dicendo di entrare in live con nomodeset
<letizia_> *+
<cristian_c> letizia, sì, ma anche tu devi utilizzare nomodeset sulla versione installata
<cristian_c> tdk200, prima entra nel desktop
<cristian_c> letizia, tu lo vedi il grub?
<tdk200> ?
<tdk200> devo avviare la live oppure no?
<cristian_c> non l'hai già fatto?
<tdk200> allora aspè. Io ho la live cd lanciata
<tdk200> dalle impostazioni ho visto f6 con nomodeset non devo attivarla??
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> non ti interessa farlo in live
<hiender> cristian_c, ho postato la schermata Impostazioni della sessione http://imagebin.org/290481
<letizia_> se ricordo bene si in quanto ho cercato di avviare anche il ripristino e controllare se ci fossero dei pacchetti installati male.
<tdk200> per questo dico.... Scusami se rompo cristian_c potresti indicarmi passo dopo passo cosa devo fare :D
<cristian_c> letizia, ok, allora premi 'e' quando sei nel grub
<letizia_> ti informo che ora ho istallato mint-mate per poter arrivare qui da voi.
<cristian_c> tdk200, prima entra nel desktop della live
<tdk200> a ok
<cristian_c> <letizia_> Salve a tutti, non riesco più ad installare ubuntu sul mio pc fisso. quando avvio il live dopo la schermata della prova non succede nulla non compaiono le icone ma solo il desktop. cosa posso fare?
<cristian_c> letizia, ok, allora tu devi premere f6 quando sei in live di ubuntu
<cristian_c> letizia, nella schermata di menù e selezionare nomodeset, dopo aver premuto f6
<letizia_> e selezionare nomodeset
<cristian_c> letizia, avvii il dvd live, arrivi alla schermata di menù, premi f6 e selezioni nomodeset
<cristian_c> letizia, mi pare si selezioni con la barra spaziatrice
<cristian_c> letizia, fatto questo avvii con 'prova senza installare'
<cristian_c> letizia, e credo dovrebbe darti il desktop non vuoto
<tdk200> cristian_c: una volta avviato?
<cristian_c> tdk200, quando sei sul desktop, apri un terminale
<tdk200> fatto cristian_c
<letizia_> speriamo perchè con mint non mi trovo in quanto non esiste una comunità ita dove poter risolvere questi problemi. Io consiglio sempre Ubuntu. grazie ora farò delle prove. Ciao a Tutti.
<cristian_c> hiender, l'ho confrontato con il mio, nulla di anomalo
<tdk200> sono su xterm di lubuntu cristian_c
<cristian_c> tdk200, non aprire xterm
<cristian_c> tdk200, apri un terminale classico
<tdk200> a e lubuntu mi mostra uxterm e xterm
<hiender> cristian_c, dicevi che "sul wiki è spiegato chiaramente": a cosa ti riferivi? che dopo installazione minima si deve installare lubuntu-desktop? o c'è altro che mi sono perso?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> tdk200, Accessori->LXTerminal
<tdk200> a ok
<tdk200> fatto cosa scrivo?
<tdk200> faccio la spola tra due pc
<cristian_c> Installazione
<cristian_c> Installare il pacchetto lubuntu-desktop presente nel componente multiverse con le relative dipendenze.
<cristian_c> tdk200, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> tdk200, non hai la rete su quel pc?
<tdk200> l
<tdk200> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non ha wifi?
<tdk200> sto in lan
<cristian_c> e ora stai scrivendo da...
<tdk200> portatile
<cristian_c> lol
<tdk200> aspè metto gli ip fissi e a
<tdk200> va
<cristian_c> hiender, stesso problema anche in live?
<tdk200> mi sono connesso mi metto da la a fra poco
<hiender> mai provato... faccio e ti dico
<cristian_c> hiender, sì, prova a spegnere da live
<cristian_c> non riavviare, proprio spegnere il pc
<tdk2002> cristian_c: eccomi
<cristian_c> tdk2002, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !paste | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tdk2002> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863186/
<cristian_c> tdk200, ls -l /media/
<cristian_c> *tdk2002
<tdk2002> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863193/
<hiender> sto avviando la live... zzzzzz
<cristian_c> tdk2002m riesci a rintracciare la partizione di ubuntu?
<tdk2002> cioè?
<cristian_c> tdk2002, quella su cui è installato il sistema
<cristian_c> teoricamente dovrebbe trovarsi in /media
<tdk2002> ma io ho un solo HD
<cristian_c> appunto
<cristian_c> /dev/sda1   *        2048   238551039   119274496   83  Linux
<hiender> a che wiki ti riferivi cristian_c? ho letto quella generale di installazione per la alternate ma non trovo cenni alla post installazione del pacchetto lubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> hiender, l'installazione di lxde
<cristian_c> lol
<tdk2001> si è staccato la connessione
<tdk2001> s
<tdk2001> cristian_c: se vedo le cartelle
<tdk2001> su volume 122 gb dove è installato lubuntu mi da questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863209/
<tdk2001> è media dove si trova
<tdk2001> cosa devo fare
<hiender> anche lo shutdown da live NON spegne il pc
<cristian_c> hiender, ecco
<cristian_c> hiender, un'altra cosa che puoi fare è provare con altre release di ubuntu
<cristian_c> o con windows
<cristian_c> hiender, se il problema si verifica in tutti i casi, penso sia una questione hardware
<tdk2001> cristian_c: cosa devo fare allora
<cristian_c> lol
<hiender> escluso win, proverò con altre distro
<cristian_c> tdk2001, prima ls non lo mostrava
<cristian_c> lol
<hiender> non che mi faccia problema schiacciare il tasto di spegnimento
<tdk2001> ??? come fò adesso?
<cristian_c> tdk200, ls -l /media/lubuntu/37a495dc-bbb1-44be-aa8e-f1fb0ad3bf02/
<cristian_c> !pazienza | tdk200
<ubot-it> tdk200: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<tdk2001> scusami mi fa paura solo il pensiero che perda quel so che ho sistemato con tanta pazienza
<tdk2001> :S
<cristian_c> hiender, hai anche winz sul pc?
<hiender> solo che dicono non sia "salutare" per la macchina spegnere così, o sbaglio?
<hiender> no non ho win...
<hiender> e non lo voglio
<cristian_c> tdk200, sei in live, quindi al momento non hai toccato nulla del sistema
<cristian_c> hiender, non è salutare
<tdk2001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863234/
<cristian_c> hiender, poteva essere utile per capire se è un guasto hardware
<tdk2001> a bene :S
<Simone> ciao a tutti
<tdk2001> ciao Simone
<hiender> ok cercherò altra distro
<hiender> o di risolvere in altro modo
<hiender> grazie cristian_c!!!
<cristian_c> tdk200, ls -l /media/lubuntu/37a495dc-bbb1-44be-aa8e-f1fb0ad3bf02/home
<cristian_c> hiender, ti consiglio di fare quelle prove
<tdk2001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863246/
<hiender> sì se mi confermi che non è salutare le farò sicuro
<Simone> sto installando anch'io lubuntu, su un pc del 2003...
<hiender> ciao a tutti
<Simone> (premetto che sono un negato)
<cristian_c> hiender, bisogna capire se è un guasto hardware o no, per quello lo dico
<cristian_c> Simone, pc troppo vecchio, suppongo
<tdk2001> simone nn dovresti avere problemi nell'installazione :D ma consiglio da amico non cazzeggiare con i driver
<tdk2001> cristian_c: a questo punto cosa facciamo :D
<cristian_c> tdk2001, sudo nano /media/lubuntu/37a495dc-bbb1-44be-aa8e-f1fb0ad3bf02/etc/default/grub
<tdk2001> azzz modifiche del grub?
<cristian_c> tdk2001, te l'ho spiegato prima
<Simone> sì, guarda... ho provato ad installare ubuntu 9.10 ma è stato un disastro
<cristian_c> !parametriavvio
<ubot-it> Parametri per avvio da live cd: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio | vedi anche https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<tdk2001> nn ricordo
<tdk2001> :D
<cristian_c> -,-
<tdk2001> e non saprei dove mettere mano :O
<cristian_c> tdk200, hai digitato il comando?
<tdk2001> si si
<Simone> ora sto provando con http://www.sysresccd.org/Sysresccd-manual-en_How_to_install_SystemRescueCd_on_an_USB-stick
<cristian_c> tdk200, ok
<Simone> dato che il pc è kaput :-O
<tdk2001> mi è uscito una sorta di pannello dove modificare il grub
<tdk2001> ma io ho timore di modificare :S
<cristian_c> è l'editor di testo nano
<cristian_c> tdk2001, cerca questa riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<tdk2001> nano mi ricorda soltanto ratman ;D
<cristian_c> tdk2001, dimmi quando l'hai trovata
<tdk2001> trovata
<tdk2001> penultima
<cristian_c> tdk2001, deve diventare così: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<cristian_c> tdk2001, non toccare altro, solo quella riga
<Simone> scusate se rompo... il fatto è che ora non mi si avvia neanche... secondo voi si può fare qualcosa all'avvio?
<tdk2001> ma posso scriverci all'interno
<cristian_c> Simone, dubito che ci possa girare una *buntu su quel pc
<Simone> (scusate l'ignoranza!)
<Simone> manco lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Simone, ti conviene provare con una distro leggera, se proprio devi
<cristian_c> Simone, che pc è?
<Simone> eh, devo rendere operativo questo vecchio pc per mia madre... prima aveva xp
<cristian_c> tdk2001, non c'è il cursore per navigare nel file?
<Simone> ma manco vedeva la wi-fi
<Simone> è un HP
<cristian_c> Simone, xp gira bene?
<tdk2001> si si fatto
<Simone> 512 ram
<cristian_c> Simone, prova puppy linux ad esempio
<Simone> sì, tutto sommato sì
<tdk2001> come faccio salva?
<cristian_c> Simone, processore?
<tdk2001> mi da ^0 salva
<cristian_c> tdk2001, in basso è scritto come salvare
<cristian_c> ctrl+o
<Simone> allora... è un Pavillion zt3000
<debs> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con gli aggiornamenti , mi dice qualcosa rispetto a sorgenti non autenticate, (openprinting-ppds-pxlmono-ricoh) cosa faccio? come risolvo?grazie
<tdk2001> mi dice nome del file in cui salvare
<cristian_c> debs, se hai aggiunto ppa è un problema
<tdk2001> formato dos formato mac accoda scrivi in testa :O
<cristian_c> tdk200, conferma quello esistente
<tdk2001> $02/etc/default/grub
<debs> cristian_c: ppa?non so cosa sia
<tdk2001> come cnfermo?
<cristian_c> 02?
<cristian_c> !ppa | debs
<ubot-it> debs: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<tdk2001> ho annullato
<cristian_c> tdk2001, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Ufficio/EditorDiTesto/Nano
<cristian_c> lol
<Simone> intel pentium M processor 1500MHz, cristian_c
<cristian_c> Ctrl + O
<cristian_c> Vengono salvate le modifiche applicate al file.
<tdk2001> ma se faccio ctrl+o dopo cosa altro devo premere :P
<debs> cristian_c: ma potrebbero essere dannosi? che faccio modifico le sorgenti?
<tdk2001> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863322/
<Simone> viene fuori... GNU GRUB version 1.97 beta4
<Simone> sh:grub>
<Simone> qual è il comando per farlo avviare da usb?
<Simone> (so muovermi in dos, ma qui zero...)
<tdk2001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863328/ cristian questo è il grub
<cristian_c> Simone, veramente vecchio come pc
<Simone> win xp girava...
<cristian_c> debs, dipende da quanti ne hai aggiunti
<Simone> serve una cosa base per mia madre, ché è pensionata
<tdk2001> Simone: ringrazia God per questo :D
<Simone> per il fatto che sia pensionata? ;D
<cristian_c> tdk2001, in questo caso, lascia il nome com'è
<tdk2001> no per il fatto che girava xp
<debs> cristian_c: volontariamente nessuno, ma probabilmente ho toccato qualcosa7
<tdk2001> e ma come salvo e continuo
<Simone> cmq le serve internet, la suite openoffice e buona notte...
<tdk2001> cosa devo premere :O prima ctrl+o adesso^??^
<cristian_c> Simone, appunto, xp è un sistema di più di dieci anni
<cristian_c> 12
<Simone> eh già :)
<tdk2001> devo dare invio cristian_c ?
<cristian_c> tdk2001, sì
<tdk2001> YEAaaaaaa
<tdk2001>  :D
<tdk2001> adesso
<Simone> è possibile avviare lubuntu da usb in fase di boot?
<Simone> ho sh:grub>
<cristian_c> tdk2001, cat /media/lubuntu/37a495dc-bbb1-44be-aa8e-f1fb0ad3bf02/etc/default/grub
<Simone> ci provo, alla peggio morta lì
<cristian_c> Simone, openoffice è troppo su quel pc
<cristian_c> Simone, gnome office è più leggero
<Simone> no su win xp girava...
<cristian_c> Simone, gnome office comprende abiword e gnumeric
<Simone> ok grazie :)
<tdk2001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863351/
<Simone> perfetto
<cristian_c> Simone, aridaglie, era roba di dieci anni fa
<tdk2001> cristian quindi posso riavviare?
<cristian_c> asp
<Simone> scusami, il fatto è che sino a stamattina su questo pc c'era win xp... l'unico problema è che non vedeva la wi fi
<Simone> motivo per cui ho deciso di cambiare OS
<cristian_c> tdk2001, no
<cristian_c> tdk2001, sudo update-grub
<Simone> sai dirmi qual è il comando per avviare da usb lubuntu? intendo da sh:grub>
<cristian_c> <debs> cristian_c: volontariamente nessuno, ma probabilmente ho toccato qualcosa7
<tdk2001> come is esce dal root
<cristian_c> debs, già il fatto che ti poni il dubbio mi fa pensare che l'hai fatto :P
<cristian_c> Simone, aspetta, potrebbe esserci un problema di kernel pae
<cristian_c> Simone, che lubuntu è?
<tdk2001> sudo update-grub da root  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: errore: recupero del percorso canonico di /cow non riuscito.
<Simone> 13.10
<cristian_c> tdk200, non sei mai entrato in root O.o
<Simone> l'ultimo che ho trovato sul sito ufficiale
<tdk2001> poco fa si
<Simone> sì sì seguite prima tdk2001
<Simone> non ho fretta _)
<cristian_c> tdk200, aspetta, perchè sei diventato root?
<Simone> :-)
<cristian_c> Simone, eh, ma io devo uscire da irc
<cristian_c> <Simone> scusami, il fatto è che sino a stamattina su questo pc c'era win xp... l'unico problema è che non vedeva la wi fi
<cristian_c> comunque, avresti potuto collegare un adattatore wifi
<cristian_c> :P
<tdk2001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863384/
<cristian_c> tdk200, scusa, hai ragione
<Simone> il fatto è che ho installato ubuntu... e la wifi la vedeva da dio
<cristian_c> tdk2001, non ci avevo pensato
<Simone> però dopo con gli aggiornamenti è andato in malora
<tdk2001> come ho chiuso con il grub ho dato upgrate grub mi ha detto fai da root ho detto scusami terminale :D ed ho dato sudo su
<cristian_c> tdk2001, devi entrare in chroot per dare l'update al grub
<tdk2001> sarebbe?
<cristian_c> Simone, dunque, potrebbe esserci un problema di kernel pae
<akis24> sera
<tdk2001> sera akis24
<akis24> tdk200: sera
<tdk2001> come si accede in chroot
<tdk2001> cristian_c: lo stomaco borbotta te prego :P terminiamo che nn ce vedo + dalla fame
<cristian_c> tdk2001, comunque si esce da root con exit
<tdk2001> a che babbeo che sono
<tdk2001> l'avevo pensato
<cristian_c> tdk2001, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<tdk2001> fatto
<tdk2001> do update grub
<cristian_c> tdk2001, no
<tdk2001> :'(
<cristian_c> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<tdk2001> ok
<cristian_c> sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<tdk2001> a terminale cmq nn esce nulla
<cristian_c> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<cristian_c> hai digitato i tre comandi?
<tdk2001> sisi
<cristian_c> sudo chroot /mnt
<tdk2001> ok adesso posso?
<tdk2001> update il grub
<cristian_c> sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> ehm, forse ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> update-grub2
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> non sudo update-grub
<tdk2001> ho dato tutti e due
<cristian_c> lol
<tdk2001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863419/
<tdk2001> succede nulla
<cristian_c> tdk2001, exit
<tdk2001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863426/
<cristian_c> digita: exit
<tdk2001> fatto
<tdk2001> sono fuori dal root
<cristian_c> cd ~
<tdk2001> datto
<tdk2001> ahuhua fatto
<cristian_c> sudo umount /mnt/dev
<cristian_c> sudo umount /mnt/proc
<cristian_c> sudo umount /mnt/sys
<cristian_c> sudo umount /mnt/
<tdk2001> umount: /mnt/proc: non montato
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> tdk2001, sicuro di aver digitato quei comandi in chroot?
<tdk2001> credo di si
<tdk2001> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6863445/
<tdk2001> invece di proc uno è dev
<tdk2001> cristian_c:
<tdk2001> che fò adesso??
<cristian_c> era update-grub2
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> tdk2001, comunque, riavvia il sistema e togli il dvd
<tdk2001> cosa devo fare adesso :O
<tdk2001> sperando in bene :D
<tdk2001> cmq se si avvia?? che devo fare?
<tdk2001> vabè se nn si avvia formatterò
<tdk2001> Amen :D
<tdk2001> grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> tdk200, se si avvia, come ho detto, vai in Driver aggiuntivi, ripristini gli open oppure selezioni un altro dei driver disponibili
<tdk2001> ok
<tdk2001> notte
<cristian_c> Simone, non riesci ad avviare la live della 13.10 , giusto?
<pac> dopo una giornata estenuante pensavo di avere risolto tutti i problemi di kubuntu 13.10 invece avviando lo scanner mi compare questo http://imagebin.org/290489
<Simone> ok ci sono
<Simone> ho provato a guardare nei forum
<Simone> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1307429&page=2
<Simone> ho esattamente questo problema
<Simone> sono bloccato in sh:grub>
<Simone> e ho la distro su usb
<jester-> Simone: spiega con parole tue
<Simone> ho schermata nera
<Simone> sh:grub>
<jester-> Simone: hai installato su una usb?
<Simone> su usb ho sia una recovery usb, su un'altra lubuntu, su un'altra ancora ubuntu
<jester-> Simone: rispondi alle domande
<Simone> yes
<jester-> Simone: dove hai installato grub. su mbr di hd o di usb
<Simone> ho tre opzioni
<Simone> quando accendo, c'è sh:grub>
<jester-> Simone: dove hai installato grub. su mbr di hd o di usb
<jester-> Simone: e quanti hd hai nel pc
<Simone> uno solo
<jester-> e boot da usb o hd
<Simone> non so come abbia fatto ad installarsi... si è semplicemente bloccato durante gli update
<Simone> ora quando avvio si blocca
<jester-> va bè
<Simone> e rimane sh:grub>
<Simone> vorrei poter avviare usb
<Simone> da questa situazione
<jester-> o fai boot dal device sbagliato o te lo sei segato
<jester-> ma se vai per i cazzi tuoi nonsi capisce
<Simone> non capisco le tue domande
<jester-> Simone: allora via nel bios e setta avvio da hd
<jester-> se non va setti da usb
<Simone> non riesco manco ad entrare nel bios
<Simone> sono un negato
<Simone> viene subito fuori "GRUB loading"
<Simone> GNU GRUB version 1.97
<jester-> siparti con la usb scollegata
<Simone> ok provo
<Simone> grazie
<Simone> riaccendo..
<Simone> grub loading
<Simone> ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-14-generic
<Simone> se gli do ok, poi si blocca
<Simone> altrimenti il memory test
<Simone> che non serve a un cazzo
<jester-> se non hai la usb collegata si blocca si visto che il sistema sta li
<Simone> esattamente si blocca su 1.432087] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
<jester-> vai nel bios e setta avvio da hd
<jester-> poi attacchi la usb
<Simone> non so come entrare nel bios
<jester-> Simone: pc fisso?
<Simone> hp pavilion zt3000 how to enter bios
<gpt> salve
<Simone> notebook del 2003
<jester-> Simone: di solito è un tasto Fx
<jester-> Simone: guarda sul manuale del pc
<gpt> posso??
<jester-> zi
<gpt> buonasera, è la prima volta che entro in chat
<gpt> vorrei avvicinarmi ad ubuntu
<gpt> per chiedere consigli a quale canale dovrei entrare???
<jester-> gpt: chiedi
<gpt> posso installare ubuntu su un mini server hp e gestirlo da client windows???
<jester-> gpt: penso di si via putty
<gpt> ok
<jester-> o ssh client
<gpt> di solito le periferiche sono riconosciute in auto???
<jester-> si
<jester-> se compatibili funano
<jester-> funano*
<gpt> grazie
<gpt> provo se ho problemi vengo a scocciare
<akis24> gpt: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<gpt> ultima domanda posso?
<akis24> certo
<gpt> grazie aKis
<gpt> linux e ubuntu sono la stessa cosa???
<akis24> gpt: se dai un occhata al link trovi tutte le info che vuoi ,,
<gpt> ok molte grazie e buona serata
<akis24> prego
<gpt> scusate la mia ignoranza in materia
<Simone> niente da fare
<Simone> sono entrato nel bios
<Simone> ma con tutte le tre usb non si avvia
<Simone> non system disk or disk error...
<akis24> Simone:  quando hai installato hai provato prima ad avviare la live usb o dvd che sia e vedere se funzionava ?
<Simone> sì, funzionano tutte quante
<Simone> lubuntu, ubuntu e la ricovery
<akis24> Simone: intendo hai avviato senza installare  per testare il sistema e vedere se era tutto a posto ?
<Simone> sì, ma su un altro computer
<akis24> Simone: falla su quello che non va e vedi se si avvia da live ... senza installare
<akis24> Simone: cristian_c ha lasciato detto di passarti questo link http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<Simone> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Simone> sto miseramente re-installando con win xp
<Simone> l'unico che veda
<asgardiano> sera a tutti
<Simone> c'è ancora qualcuno?
<asgardiano> ciao Simone
<tiriccu> ciao a tutti
<tiriccu> dovrei inserire all avvio automatico alcune applicazioni
<jester-> tiriccu: fai in applicazioni avvio
<tiriccu> ok jester fin li ci sono
<Simone> ho reinstallato win xp
<jester-> metti il comando
<Simone> era l'unico OS che vedesse
<tiriccu> tipo per thunderbird
<Simone> ora non riesco a mettere lubuntu
<tiriccu> nella riga del comando cosa devo inserire
<jester-> il nome applicazione
<Simone> niente da fare: non mi vede linux nè da chiavetta, nè da cd
<tiriccu> solo il nome senza il percorso del file ?
<Simone> sto provando ad aggiornare il bios
<Simone> ultimo tentativo
<tiriccu> quindi in pratica cosa dovrei scrivere per thunderbird ?
<Simone> ci siamo
<Simone> this kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 cpu
<krabador> Simone, hai scaricato la versione a 64bit, e a te serve a 32
<Simone> krabador, grazie
<Simone> ora riprovo
<Simone> nulla dai
<Simone> questo computer è da buttare
<GIGIO1965> Buonasera, come posso didinstallare youtube-dl?
<GIGIO1965> disinstallare
<GIGIO1965> Qualcuno è in grado di fornirmi il comando da digitare su terminale?
<krabador> !terminale | GIGIO1965
<ubot-it> GIGIO1965: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<GIGIO1965> ok, grazie
<krabador> !bash | GIGIO1965
<ubot-it> GIGIO1965: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<krabador> GIGIO1965, da terminale apt-get help
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-26
<inerzia> mi dice che non [ possibile aprire la modalita
<jester-> inerzia: cioè?
<jester-> !ripristino | inerzia
<ubot-it> inerzia: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<inerzia> apro la modalita di rete ma poi compare una stringa dove dice che non [ possibile avviare
<jester-> o tiri pasqua
<jester-> e occhio alla tastiera
<inerzia> non ho capito
<jester-> inerzia: leggi la guida
<inerzia> ok , perfetto
<inerzia> e cosi potro cambiare la password_
<inerzia> ?
<jester-> user e pass
<inerzia> perfetto >(
<inerzia> nulla da fare, il cd non si avvia perch[ non posso modificare nessun impostazione nel bios
<inerzia> perche_
<pac> buongiorno
<pac> da diversi giorni mi compare il seguente messaggio ubuntu 14.10 ha riscontrato un errore interno. Rieso ad utilizzare normalmente la macchina, però di tanto in tanto compare durante la giornata e tutte le volte che riavvio il. Avete guggerimenti?
<pac> pardon suggerimenti
<superstep> pac, capita che qualcosa crashi, apport segnala tutto, quindi, a meno che non riesci a lavorare non preoccupartene piu' di tanto
<superstep> pac comunque, quando capita, fai mostra dettagli e segnati il nome dell'applicazione che crasha
<pac> superstep: se non sbaglio è xserver-xorg-core è possibile?
<superstep> pac, sul launchpad in genere e' possibile trovare i bug dei vari programmi, se riesci ad identificare il bug, aggiungiti come persona affetta da bug
<superstep> pac, ahhh vabbe', tanto fra poco per come vanno le cose xorg sara' sostituito da wayland
<superstep> pac non preoccupartene, a breve sara' sostituito
<pac> superstep: non che riesca molto a capire quindi lascio così grazie mille!
<provs> ma per installare i pacchetti come si fa?
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> quali pacchetti?
<superstep> provs, dipende da quale repository vuoi installarli
<provs> dovrei installare eclipse luna 4.4
<superstep> provs, ah ok, c'e' il pulsante installa nuovo software in Help del menu
<ExPBoy> cerca eclipse in usc
<provs> si però è la versione vecchia
<superstep> provs, fai cosi
<provs> nel software center ci sta la versione 4.4
<provs> 4.2
<ExPBoy> non sempre la nuova versione funziona bene
<provs> a me serve la 4.4
<superstep> provs, scarica eclipse luna, e la sostituisci con quella di sistema
<provs> sono uno studente di ingegneria e mi serve quella
<superstep> provs, la directory dove si trova eclipse e'
<ExPBoy> provs, qui diamo supporto solo al software contenuto nei repo ufficiali
<provs> una guida generica per installare i pacchetti .tar.gx e cose simili?
<superstep> provs, scarichi eclipse luna 4.4 e la decompatti nella directory /usr/share/eclipse al posto della versione vecchia
<provs> ok speriamo funzioni
<provs> non funziona
<superstep> provs, cosa non funziona?
<ExPBoy> lol
<ExPBoy> provs, a parte che è impossibile che tu habbia già scompattato il pacchetto
<provs> ?
<provs> perchè?
<ExPBoy> perchè sono passati solo 3 minuti
<superstep> provs, se mi dici cosa non va magari cerchiamo di aiutarti
<ExPBoy> comunque per quanto mi riguarda sarebbe meglio passare in chat
<provs> avevo già il pacchetto
<ExPBoy> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> ola
<pietro> ciao a tutti
<pietro> esco
<problem> ciao volevo sapere se la seguente configurazione di un pc può essere valida per un uso di gioco, navigazione internet e creazione di documenti e presentazioni con office:
<problem> CASE BLACK CON 2 PORTE USB 2.0 FRONTALI + AUDIO E MICROFONO
<problem> ALIMENTATORE 500W SILENT SATA
<problem> SCHEDA MADRE: Asrock 1150 Intel H81M-DGS R2.0 2xDDR3 2xSATA3 2XSATA2 ATX VGA(POSSIBILITA'
<problem> DI MONTARE QUALSIASI PROCESSORE INTEL 1150 13 / I5 / I7.)
<problem> PROCESSORE: INTEL CORE I5 4570 3.2 GHZ X 4 E 6MB CACHE SOCKET 1150 - VELOCISSIMO E SILENZIOSO !
<problem> RAM: 8Gb DDR3 1600MHZ
<problem> HARD DISK: SEAGATE 1000GB SATA3( 1 TB) 64MB CACHE !
<jester-> lol
<superstep> vai in ubuntu-it-chat, qui si parla di ubuntu e problemi o modi collegati ad esso
<jester-> !paste | problem
<ubot-it> problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> o il bot ti butta fuori
<problem> ciao volevo sapere se la configurazione seguente può andare bene per un uso di gioco e configurazione internet
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<problem> CASE BLACK CON 2 PORTE USB 2.0 FRONTALI + AUDIO E MICROFONO
<problem> ALIMENTATORE 500W SILENT SATA
<problem> SCHEDA MADRE: Asrock 1150 Intel H81M-DGS R2.0 2xDDR3 2xSATA3 2XSATA2 ATX VGA(POSSIBILITA'
<problem> DI MONTARE QUALSIASI PROCESSORE INTEL 1150 13 / I5 / I7.)
<problem> PROCESSORE: INTEL CORE I5 4570 3.2 GHZ X 4 E 6MB CACHE SOCKET 1150 - VELOCISSIMO E SILENZIOSO !
<problem> RAM: 8Gb DDR3 1600MHZ
<problem> HARD DISK: SEAGATE 1000GB SATA3( 1 TB) 64MB CACHE !
<superstep> problem, qui non si discute di questo
<jester-> problem: se incolli in canale il bot ti banna la seconda volta
<superstep> e' gia' stato kikkato jester-
<inerzia> ciao a tutti , al momento del login non riesco ad accedere al mio account perchè al momento dell installazione ho messo una password comprendente la o accentata , essa è compresa nella lingua di inserimento italica , ma al momento dell'avvio dopo l'installazione di ubuntu c'è solo  la lingua di inserimento americana e in questa lingua non c'è la o
<inerzia> accentata perciò non riesco ad accedere al mio account
<jester-> inerzia: mi pare di avrti detto stanotte cosa fare
<inerzia> ciao jester- probabilmente sono andato a letto quando mi hai scritto , ma comunque sia non son riuscito
<jester-> inerzia: devi venire in canale da altro pc o cellofono
<inerzia> va bene
<jester-> o se riavvii poi vai in confusione
<inerzia> ma infatti preferisco da questo pc
<inerzia> cioè non ti sto scrivendo da ubuntu , ma da un altra macchina
<jester-> inerzia: sei dal pc interessato?
<inerzia> jester- no
<jester-> inerzia: allora avvia il problema in ripristino
<jester-> al menu fischia
<inerzia> jester- oc sono in recovery
<jester-> vai in root
<inerzia> jester- fatto
<jester-> mount -o remount,rw /
<inerzia> tutto insieme?
<jester-> eh
<inerzia> comando non trovato
<jester-> scrivi bene
<inerzia> ok fatto
<inerzia> non mi è apparso nulla però
<jester-> no errori?
<inerzia> nessuno
<jester-> inerzia: nome user?
<inerzia> luca buona
<ExPBoy> ?
<jester-> passwd luca\ buona nuova pass
<inerzia> lo slash deve essere per forza così?
<jester-> inerzia: metti 1234
<jester-> cosi è americano compatibile
<inerzia> aspetta non trovo lo slash verso sinistra
<jester-> cercalo
<jester-> sotto esc
<inerzia> ok trovato
<gigirock> inerzia ma ls /home ti da quel nome ?
<inerzia> gigrock non ho visto
<jester-> gigirock: oltre a non capire come ha fatto a mettere ò con la ammeregana si è fatto user due nomi
<jester-> mica sei gigirock
<ExPBoy> hihi
<jester-> angiulìn
<inerzia> jester- si è aperta una schermata con dei comandi
<jester-> ????
<inerzia> options: -a.-all report password status on all accounts
<jester-> inerzia: ti chede la pass e ddi rigiditarla
<inerzia> e tante altre
<inerzia> nou non me la chiede :\
<inerzia> ho digitato male forse
<jester-> passwd -a luca\ buona nuova pass
<gennaro> Salve
<superstep> !ciao | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<inerzia> non succede nulla
<gennaro> Qualcuno puo aiutarmi a installare mysql su kubuntu?
<gigirock> inerzia ma ls /home ti da quel nome ?
<superstep> gennaro puoi installarlo dai repository ufficiali
<inerzia> gigirock non ho visto
<inerzia> quando lo devo digitare ls /home?
<gennaro> si.. ma mi da degli errori
<superstep> gennaro, sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<gigirock> inerzia, adesso
<superstep> gennaro, che errori?
<gennaro> errori sulle dipendenze
<inerzia> gigirock non succede nulla se digito ls /home
<jester-> inerzia: impossibile
<gennaro> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<gennaro>  mysql-server : Dipende: mysql-community-server (= 5.6.22-2ubuntu14.04) ma non sta per essere installato
<gennaro> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati.
<gennaro> posso incollare qui?
<superstep> incolla qui le dipendenze gennaro : http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<gennaro> ok scusate
<jester-> !paste | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<superstep> gennaro, prova con l'opzione -f
<jester-> inerzia: alura?
<inerzia> jester- nulla
<jester-> inerzia: ls /home che fa
<inerzia> nulla ahaha
<inerzia> senti ho riavviato la recovery
<gigirock> e ridi
<jester-> inerzia: sei in bash ls /home cosa fa
<superstep> gennaro, prova ad aggiornare prima la lista dei repository, magari e stato aggiornato
<superstep> gennaro, sudo apt-get update
<jester-> inerzia: come dire che non hai  l'utente?
<superstep> gennaro, e poi sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<jester-> inerzia: hai la home separata?
<inerzia> si
<jester-> inerzia: che dev è
<gennaro> ok ci provo
<inerzia> non ricordo
<jester-> inerzia: parted -l
<jester-> sarà l apiu grande
<jester-> per quello si inasinava
<gennaro> stesso problema , superstep
<superstep> gennaro, hai provato ad installarlo con l'opzione -f
<superstep> gennaro, sudo apt-get install mysql-server -f
<inerzia> jester- ok mi ha aperto i flag
<gennaro> si stesso problema
<superstep> gennaro, aspetta un attimo
<claudio> salve, dovrei scaricare con premier dowload manager  ubuntu 14.o4 e unebootin su chiavetta per immetterla su un nuovo compu con win 6.1
<gennaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9882547/ se ti puo servire
<glpiana> claudio, con premier download manager?
<claudio> si mi avete voi dato il link
<glpiana> gennaro, sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> !release | claudio
<ubot-it> claudio: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> !winusb | claudio
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winusb'
<glpiana> !usbwin | claudio
<ubot-it> claudio: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jester-> inerzia: che dev é
<claudio> gia fatto e messe su una cartella
<glpiana> claudio, già fatto cosa? messe su una cartella cosa?
<gennaro> niente raga stesso problema..
<inerzia> jester- 7
<glpiana> gennaro, sudo apt-get update    e metti su pastebin l'output
<superstep> ma kubuntu ha gli stessi repository ubuntu?
<glpiana> superstep, sì
<claudio> ubuntu e unebooin
<superstep> quindi in teoria se mancasse d'avvero dovrebbero avere tutti lo stesso problema glpiana ?
<glpiana> superstep, a parte che da quel che vedo il pacchetto mysql-community-server non esiste nei repo
<glpiana> !info mysql-community-server
<ubot-it> Package mysql-community-server does not exist in trusty
<glpiana> cvd
<glpiana> superstep, ci sarà qualche repository esterno, messo a balle, non aggiornato, che gli da problemi
<superstep> infatti non compare nelle dipendenze glpiana
<jester-> inerzia: scosa?
<jester-> a b c d
<inerzia> cosa è la dev?
<gennaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9882615/ glpiana
<jester-> sticassi
<jester-> inerzia: la partizone
<jester-> 7 ma cosa
<glpiana> gennaro, http://repo.mysql.com trusty/mysql-5.6 amd64
<glpiana> gennaro, non c'è supporto a software esterno ai repository su questo canale
<jester-> inerzia: o meglio il disco è sda sdb altro?
<inerzia> credo sia sda
<inerzia> non lo dice qua
<jester-> inerzia:  redi o lo è hai un solo disco nel pc?
<inerzia> si un solo disco
<jester-> inerzia: sicuro che è la n 7?
<gennaro> provo dal sito raga..
<claudio> ho incasinato il compu con cui ho scaricato il link e adesso dovrei tornare indietro
<glpiana> gennaro, fai come credi, ma il tuo problema nasce da repository aggiunti da te
<inerzia> ora non ne sono più sicuro , mi hai fatto salire il dubbio
<gennaro> mm quindi come dovrei procedere
<inerzia> ma prima di aprire quel comando dovevo fare mount -o remount,rw /? jester-
<jester-> inerzia: parted -l   è ext4 e òa piu grossa di solito
<gennaro> se provo a disinstallare tutto?
<jester-> inerzia: lo hai gia dato quel comando
<jester-> adesso bisogna montare la home
<inerzia> si è una ext 4
<superstep> gennaro, io sinceramente proverei ad installarlo da una fonte diversa da quella dei repository
<jester-> inerzia: mount /dev/sda7 /home
<superstep> gennaro, altrimenti installa mariadb che e' un fork di mysql
<glpiana> gennaro, con dpkg -l | grep mysql   vedi cosa hai installato relativamente a mysql. rimuovi quei pacchetti, rimuovi il repository e sei a posto
<inerzia> file o directori non esistente jester-
<jester-> inerzia: non è sda7 allora?
<claudio> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) mi dice che non lo trova
<inerzia> è la piu grande dopo la extended con flag avvio
<jester-> inerzia: ed è la 7?
<inerzia> proprio così jester-
<claudio> posso provare mastrizzando un dvd
<jester-> inerzia: alora scrivi bene
<jester-> inerzia: mount /dev/sda7 /home
<jester-> con / non \
<inerzia> fatto , non è uscito nulla
<gigirock> inerzia ma ls /home ti da quel nome ?
<jester-> inerzia: ls /home
<inerzia> lost+found luca
<gennaro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9882704/ glpiana
<jester-> inerzia: allora è luca e basta l'utonto
<gennaro> c'è un bel po di roba
<jester-> inerzia: passwd luca 1234
<inerzia> utonto luca
<jester-> non luca buana
<inerzia> si è aperta la schermata di prima
<jester-> cioè?
<inerzia> options: -a, --all report password ecc
<jester-> inerzia: passwd -a luca 1234
<RF1973> Come risolvo questo messaggio di errore? Errore nell'aprire la cache E: Encountered a section with no Package:header, E: problemwith mergelist/Var/Lib/apt/lists/it. archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists__trusty_main_i18n_Translatio_en E:The package lists or status file could notbe parsed or opened  ciò significa che i pacchetti installati presentano dipe
<RF1973> ndenze irrisolte
<jester-> RF1973: facendo?
<inerzia> jester- non è uscito nulla
<RF1973> Accendendo il computer compare questo messaggio e non scarica più alcun aggiornamento...
<jester-> inerzia: exit
<jester-> inerzia: riprendi il boot
<claudio> per masterizzare un dvd cosa devo mettere dentro :ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso e poi
<jester-> !iso | claudio
<ubot-it> claudio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<inerzia> jester- boot? devo riavviare la macchina?
<gennaro> Ragazzi invece qualcuno è riuscito a installare Oracledb su kubuntu?
<jester-> inerzia: exit torni al menu e quindi c'è riprendi il boot
<claudio> sto' lavorando attualmente conwin 7
<jester-> RF1973: cambiai il server in sorgenti sofware
<jester-> sotware
<jester-> eh
<inerzia> jester- c'è ripristina l'avvio normale , prova a liberare spazio , ripara i pacchetti danneggiati , avvia in modalità grafica di emergenza , controlla tutti i filesystem , aggiorna il bootloader grup , abilitare la rete , passa a una shell con privilegi di root , riepilogo di sistema
<jester-> claudio: se da win clicchi destro e scegli scrivi iso o masteriza iso che sia leggila la guida
<jester-> inerzia: avvio normale
<RF1973> cambio il server in sorgenti software.... ci provo!!
<inerzia> jester- nulla da fare
<jester-> inerzia: con luca e 1234?
<inerzia> si
<jester-> inerzia: torna in root
<inerzia> comunque il nome dell account è luca buona vabbè
<inerzia> jester- torno in root
<jester-> madu
<inerzia> però ls /home ha rivelato luca
<jester-> vai in root
<jester-> pensa a un altro nome
<inerzia> jester- ci sono
<jester-> adduser unnome
<jester-> crea un user nuovo occhio alla pass
<inerzia> fatto
<RF1973> credo di non aver capito cosa devo fare....
<jester-> ti ha chiesto pass e ripetere?
<inerzia> ha restituito un errore
<jester-> RF1973: impostazioni sistema sorgenti software
<jester-> inerzia: cioè?
<inerzia> cannot lock /etc/group; try again later.
<jester-> inerzia: sa di sistema a bottane non di problema ò fai un ripristino
<jester-> inerzia: hai riavviato per caso?
<inerzia> si , si è riavviato
<jester-> inerzia: allora mount -o remount,rw /
<jester-> inerzia: allora mount  /dev/sda7 /home
<inerzia> fatto jester-
<jester-> adduser sticassi
<inerzia> inserire passw unix
<inerzia> 1234
<jester-> 1234
<jester-> ripeti
<jester-> e dai enter al resto
<inerzia> non mi fa piu digitare :o
<jester-> non la vedi la pass ma la scrive
<inerzia> cazzo devo riavviare perchè ho digitato altro
<jester-> inerzia: ma va
<inerzia> se ne metto una diversa me lo dice che è sbagliata?
<jester-> inerzia: rmuser sticassi
<inerzia> jester- aspè sono in reinserire la nuova password unix
<jester-> inerzia: fai casino
<inerzia> eh lo so , non sono esperto , e come ho visto che non faceva a digitare mi son allarmato
<inerzia> riavvio ?
<jester-> inerzia: batti a vuoto e che te la richiede
<claudio> ho masterizzato l'immagine iso del ubuntu 14.04 desktop-amd su un dvd adesso posso andare sullaltro compu dove vorrei i
<inerzia> jester- fatto. modifica delle informazioni relative all utente sticassi inserire il nuovo valore o premere invio per quello predefinito
<inerzia> nome completo[]:
<jester-> ti ho detto dopo le pass batti enter al resto
<claudio> installare ubuntu ma c'è già win 8.1
<jester-> !installazione | claudio
<ubot-it> claudio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<inerzia> ah scusa jester-
<inerzia> stanza n
<inerzia> sempre invio?
<jester-> Carlin0: fai installa accanto non togliere winz
<jester-> inerzia: pii pel culo?
<inerzia> ahahha
<claudio> sul disco devo installare ancora qualche cosa?
<inerzia> ok jester- ora devo fare exit?
<jester-> eh
<jester-> claudio: leggere la guida?
<inerzia> jester- sticassi non funziona
<claudio> scusa sul dvd serve ancora qualche programma?
<inerzia> metto la passwrd poi lo schermo smadonna e mi fa ritornare al login
<jester-> inerzia: allora non è un problema di pass
<inerzia> ah...
<jester-> !ripristino | inerzia
<ubot-it> inerzia: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<inerzia> jester- il problema è che il bios non mi fa impostare nulla
<inerzia> quindi non posso avviare il cd di ripriostino
<jester-> inerzia: lo ha installato lo spirito santo?
<inerzia> jester- no io , dopo l'installazione di ubuntu ha fatto così
<jester-> inerzia: eh quindi hai avviato il cd o la usb
<inerzia> cd
<jester-> e riquiindi devi fare lo tesso lavoro nel bios
<inerzia> fatto , ma non mi fa scegliere il cd
<jester-> inerzia: cè il cd inserito?
<inerzia> jester- si
<jester-> avvia normale e al login avvisa
<jester-> però è strano se non trolli
<inerzia> non sto trollando
<inerzia> niente da fare , sticassi non si avvia
<jester-> madu
<inerzia> l'account sticassi
<jester-> inerzia: contro-alt-F2
<jester-> control
<jester-> vedi se autentica
<jester-> sticass e poi la pass
<inerzia> mi chiede il nome del pc login
<jester-> sticass
<jester-> e poi chiede la pass
<inerzia> errore
<jester-> di cosa
<RF1973> risolto!! grazie jester!!
<inerzia> 123 packages can be updated 70 updates are security updates
<jester-> inerzia: errore cosa
<inerzia> no directory , loggins in with HOME=/sticassi@nomedelpc:/$
<jester-> inerzia: hai pacioccato per caso /etc/fstab?
<inerzia> cosa significa pacioccare?
<inerzia> comuqnue credo di no
<jester-> modoficato il file
<inerzia> no no
<jester-> inerzia: hai prompt $ ?
<inerzia> si
<jester-> allora ha autenticato, sudo apt-get unpdate cosa fa
<inerzia> [sudo]password for sticassi
<jester-> 1234
<inerzia> sticassi non è nel file sudoers. questo evento verrà segnalato
<jester-> inerzia: vero mi sono dimenticato
<jester-> inerzia: exit
<inerzia> ok
<inerzia> mi richiede il login
<jester-> inerzia: autenticati con luca
<jester-> con 1234
<jester-> che avevi cambiato
<inerzia> metto 1234 , premo invio ma va a capo :O
<jester-> no $ ?
<inerzia> no
<jester-> inerzia: prima luca  enter e poi 1234
<inerzia> login incorrect
<jester-> va bè vai in recovery va
<inerzia> ci sono
<jester-> root
<inerzia> fatto
<jester-> mount -o remount,rw /
<jester-> mount /dev/sda7 /home
<inerzia> fatto
<jester-> adduser sticassi sudo
<jester-> apt-get clean
<jester-> apt-get update
<jester-> ma non sei collegato forse a internet
<inerzia> no infatti non mi fa scaricare
<jester-> exit e riprendi avvio normale
<inerzia> sono al login
<jester-> prova sticassi
<inerzia> stessa storia
<jester-> vedi di sistemare avvio da cd e ripristina
<inerzia> come faccio? :(
<jester-> non essendo in internet non si puoi fare niente
<jester-> inerzia: non si che pc hai ma se lo hai fatto una volta mica il bios è ambiato
<inerzia> nel bios non mi fa cambiare nulla , solo data e ora
<jester-> inerzia: e prima si?
<inerzia> prima mi faceva cambiare tutto
<jester-> mica è colpa di ubuntu , sbagli qualcosa
<inerzia> immagino
<jester-> o il cd è ciucco
<inerzia> l'altro pc lo legge
<jester-> non so che dirti no avendolo davanti
<inerzia> il cd di windows però si poteva avviare anche dalla sessione utente
<inerzia> senza avviare robe di bios
<jester-> linux no
<inerzia> perchè linux no? :(
<inerzia> ah ok
<gennaro> Salve raga sto configurando Mysql qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<inerzia> allora provo ad installare winmerd
<inerzia> e poi di nuovo linux
<jester-> inerzia: avrai lo stessoproblema di cd
<jester-> !chat gennaro
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat gennaro'
<jester-> !chat | gennaro
<ubot-it> gennaro: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<inerzia> niente , neanche il cd di windows non si avvia
<jester-> eh
<jester-> avrai il cdrom ciucco fai una usb
<inerzia> il problema è che non posso scegliere il boot
<inerzia> il menu della scelta boot è disattivato dal bios e quel valore non posso cambiarlo
<jester-> inerzia: devi avere la usb collegata
<inerzia> jester- certo
<inerzia> jester- ora provo
<gigirock> si ma se la sequenza impostata e' cd poi hd non puoi fare na fava di niente
<inerzia> gigirock capisco
<gigirock> ma inerzia non accedi al bios perche' non ne hai la password ?
<inerzia> si ho la password , però non mi fa cambiare nessun impostazione
<inerzia> non so piu che fare , credo che portare il pc in garanzia sia un problema dato che non c'è piu il so nativo
<jester-> hai fatto la cagata di segare winz
<inerzia> jester- si
<gigirock> inerzia, sara' la batteria fottuta
<inerzia> sono senza batteria , solo col cavo
<jester-> il cdrom ciucco o la pass bios sbagliata
<jester-> se ha una pass
<inerzia> nessuna password , il cd l'ho sostituito con la pendrive
<gigirock> inerzia, la batteria delle impostazioni della mb....
<inerzia> gigirock non so a cosa ti riferisci
<gigirock> inerzia, per salvare la data e altre conf c'e' una micro batteria sulla mother board....
<inerzia> vabbè io vi saluto , chiederò ad un tecnico di zona
<weeed> sera a tutti, vorrei sapere se ce un modo per far avviare Trasmission (credo che sia associato a qtorrent) all accensione del pc?
<simone_> ciao qualcuno mi sa dire nel menù a tendina di network manager ho: "222887660127616/context" sotto banda larga mobile come eliminarlo?
<simone_> tale cartella sta mi pare in /var/lib/ofono/222887660127616
<failed_update> ciao a tutti ho (grossi) problemi con un avanzamento da 12lts a 14lts: non si avvia piu il pc, appare il logo di ubuntu ma poi resta a schermo nero, posso accedere cmq alla console con crtl + f1 suggerimenti?
<failed_update> non ho visto particolari errori durante l'aggiornamento fatto da console con do-release-upgrade
<vbextreme> failed_update: scheda grafica?
<failed_update> nvdia integrata mi pare 7400
<failed_update> no scusa, spe
<vbextreme> Hai installato i driver proprietari?
<failed_update> un secondo accendo il pc
<failed_update> no i driver erano quelli standard di ubuntu
<failed_update> radeon hd3200
<failed_update> (da lspci)
<vbextreme> !radeon |  failed_update
<ubot-it> failed_update: Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati | Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<failed_update> non so se possa aiutare, dando uno startx da terminale mi da : modprobe could not insert fglrx: no such device
<krabador> failed_update, quella scheda non funziona con i fglrx
<krabador> di che ubuntu stai parlando ?
<failed_update> era una 12lts, ho fatto l'avanzamento alla 14lts
<failed_update> ubuntu normalissimo, non una spin
<failed_update> 32bit
<failed_update> ovviamente prima di fare l'avanzamento era perfettamente funzionante
<krabador> failed_update, le spin le fa fedora
<failed_update> ah scusa, mi riferivo alle varianti xubuntu etc, venia
<failed_update> consigli?
<krabador> failed_update, allora, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-update fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-amdcccle-updates
<failed_update> sperando che la rete funzioni, un sec che recupero un cavo
<krabador> failed_update, si, il cavo è la soluzione ottimale
<failed_update> rete ok, provo
<failed_update> sicuro dell'ultimo? non me lo trova
<failed_update> fglrx-amdcccle-update
<failed_update> ok, cmq comando dato
<failed_update> provo riavvio?
<krabador> failed_update, aspetta
<failed_update> ok
<krabador> failed_update, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<krabador> failed_update, come hai caricato la console dalla quale stai mandando i comandi?
<Valgio63> krabador, ciao!
<failed_update> ctrl + f1
<failed_update> fatto
<krabador> Valgio63, ciao
<krabador> failed_update, allora, adesso , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> e poi riavvia
<Valgio63> krabador, ce l'ho fatto poi a montare quelle partizioni!
<krabador> Valgio63, bne
<failed_update> ok, dato sudo reboot
<failed_update> apparentemente come prima, vedo la scritta ubuntu con sotto i pallini di avanzamento, poi schermo nero
<failed_update> krabador: altri suggerimenti?
<krabador> failed_update, da grub, seconda opzione in alto
<krabador> entra in recovery
<krabador> attacca il cavo
<krabador> seleziona networking
<krabador> poi root
<failed_update> che kernel scelgo ? l'ultimo o quello vecchio?
<Valgio63> krabador, ci sentiamo più tardi che ti aggiorno :((
<failed_update> poi, normale, che l'ultimo sia non pae, mentre i precedenti lo erano?
<failed_update> l'ultimo "vecchio" era un 3.2.0-75-generic-pae, quello nuovo e' 3.13.0-44-generic
<krabador> failed_update, fa una cosa, prova a far partire direttamente ubuntu non recovery
<krabador> con il penultimo kernel in lista
<failed_update> e' quello che sto provando ora
<failed_update> schermo nero come prima
<krabador> cosa fa?
<krabador> ok, riavvia, e seleziona l'ultimo kernel in recovery
<failed_update> mostra la scritta ubuntu in grafica con sottoi pallini di avanzamento: esattamente come prima
<krabador> failed_update, la seconda opzione dall'alto di grub, e dal menu, il recovery mode
<failed_update> batteria caputt, un attimo che recupero l'alim
<demo52> come posso installare software windows senza l'ausilio di wine?
<krabador> demo52, in windows
<failed_update> krabador: ok recovery network e root
<demo52> quindi mi stai dicendo che che wine è l'unico programma per emulare i windows?
<krabador> demo52, di che programma ti riferisci?
<demo52> RemoteLinkSetup.exe
<failed_update> demo52 per quel genere di soft credo sia meglio usare un windows virtualizzato
<failed_update> krabador: sono in recovery , network e sessione root
<krabador> demo52, software per asus mobile?
<demo52> si
<demo52> serve a gestire il pc tramite smartphone
<krabador> demo52, ci sono altri modi, per farlo, senza ricorrere a software proprietario
<demo52> sai consigliarmene qualcuno?
<krabador> failed_update, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-ati
<failed_update> krabador: fatto
<demo52> si ho copiato e incollato tutto
<krabador> failed_update, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<failed_update> krabador: done
<krabador> failed_update, per favore, dimmi i risultati di quest'ultimo
<krabador> !vino | demo52
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vino'
<krabador> !info vino
<ubot-it> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 132 kB, installed size 556 kB
<failed_update> krabador: nulla, ha preso il comando e stop
<krabador> demo52, che ubuntu usi?
<demo52> il 14
<krabador> demo52, quale delle 2
<krabador> failed_update, ok, riavvia
<demo52> 14.14
<demo52> scusa
<demo52> .04
<demo52> quindi ora devo riavviare?
<krabador> demo52, puoi usare il server vnc che c'è in ubuntu, vino
<krabador> demo52, i comandi , come puoi leggere perfettamente , erano per un'altro utente
<krabador> non erano per te
<demo52> ah ok
<demo52> ahahahah
<failed_update> krabador:  come prima , cosa mi è venuto in mente di aggiornargli la release all'amica..:)
<failed_update> mi ha dato il notebook per un prob con wi. e già che c'ero ho dato una sistematina anche alla partizione di ubuntu (che usa molto più di wi)
<krabador> failed_update, se il sistema non ha avuto martellate, non l'aggiornamento non da problemi
<krabador> failed_update, torna nella recovery
<failed_update> no nulla, ho fatto un aggiornamento con update e upgrade, poi ho avviato l'aggiornamento di versdione :(
<failed_update> ultimo kernel o i vecchi?
<krabador> ultimo
<failed_update> lei non ha manco la pass di root, quindi non ha toccato nulla
<krabador> non lo puoi sapere
<krabador> a meno che non sia la tua
<failed_update> verissimo, ma escludo a priori, poi come ripeto funzionava perfettamente
<failed_update> sempre network  e poi root?
<krabador> si
<krabador> il salto di versione da problemi con distro smanettata, ed in presenza di ppa
<krabador> che sono fonti software esterne
<failed_update> ma no questa era pulita, semplicissimo pc da usare normalmente, nulla di strano aggiunto
<krabador> non gestite da canonical, che tipicamente si inseriscono seguendo le prime guide non ufficiali che capitano a tiro
<failed_update> sono in root
<krabador> failed_update, ubuntu o derivata?
<failed_update> nessuna repo aggiunta, solo quelle di default   ubuntu normalissimo 32bit
<failed_update> era la 12 lts
<failed_update> non avevo mai aggiornato prima in quanto era la lts..
<krabador> failed_update, esci da root, scusami, dimmi cosa da la voce dpkg, del menu recovery
<failed_update> posso tornare indietro o devo riavviare?
<krabador> exit
<krabador> scrivi exit, invio
<failed_update> sisisi
<failed_update> mi compare un errore di repo non presenti, che vedo anche con apt-get update, appena finisce ti dico quali sono
<krabador> failed_update, dettaglia gli errori che vedi
<failed_update> ok da qua non posso scrollare la pagina, dpkg finito entro in root e do un apt-get update e ti dico
<vincenzo> ciao a tutti gli amici di ubuntu
<vincenzo> avrei bisogno di aiuto per virtual box
<failed_update> no son scomparse.. (!)
<vincenzo> ho ubuntu 14.04 lts a 64 bit
<failed_update> provo a riavviare?
<cristian_c> vincenzo, che tipo di aiuto?
<krabador> vincenzo, non è proprio argomento di questo canale, anche se lo usi in ubuntu, entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<vincenzo> grazie cristianb, ora ti spiego
<krabador> vincenzo, e li si puo' parlare tranquillamente
<vincenzo> cristian mi e' stato detto di andarmene.
<cristian_c> vincenzo, segui il consiglio di krabador
<vincenzo> va bene vado sull'altro canale
<cristian_c> vincenzo, non ti è stato detto questo
<krabador> vincenzo, non ti sto caccianto a brutto muso, ma di andare nel nostro altro canale
<vincenzo> va bene ci vado subito
<vincenzo> grazie
<krabador> vincenzo, lì è adibito a parlare di tutto quanto non riguardi il supporto tecnico relativo ad ubuntu
<failed_update> krabador: è cambiato lo screen ora leggo un testuale 14.04 e poi ora mi è comparsa una finestra con che il pc sta funzionando in bassa qualità
<krabador> fabio_cc, torna in recovery
<failed_update> ma non posso iunteragire scon la finestra ne da tastiera ne da tousch
<krabador> failed_update, ^
<krabador> fabio_cc, scusa, e buonasera
<failed_update> sisi capito, hai capito che tipo di finestra vedo? (mai vista.. di warning)
<krabador> failed_update, se i repositories sono bloccati, vanno sbloccati
<fabio_cc> krabador, nessun problema, e buona sera
<failed_update> network root?
<failed_update> (grazie dell'aiuto)
<failed_update> uffi controlo forzato della partizione
<failed_update> krabador: network  root
<failed_update> ci sono
<krabador> failed_update, sudo apt-get update , dimmi che errori ti da
<failed_update> fatto prima nessuno, spe rifaccio
<failed_update> tutto ok
<failed_update> nel senso nessun errore, ovviamente
<krabador> failed_update, exit, invio
<krabador> torna su dpkg
<krabador> dimmi cosa fa
<failed_update> appena do il comando vedo un paio di impossibile rimuove qualcosa, ma non posso dirti cosa troppo veloce, alla fine invece mentre prima aveva sistemato 4 pacchetti ora non da nulla
<failed_update> vedo un failsavex provo quello?
<failed_update> failsafex
<krabador> failed_update, root
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntu-desktop
<failed_update> ho provato compare sempre il warning di low-graphic mode e tutto freezzato
<krabador> failed_update, leggi i messaggi
<failed_update> oki
<failed_update> sisi
<failed_update> krabador: fatto
<failed_update> riavvio?
<krabador> no, un attimo
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<krabador> sudo apt-get build-dep unity
<failed_update> krabador: fatto
<krabador> failed_update, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-ati
<krabador> failed_update, sudo X -configure
<krabador> riavvii
<failed_update> x maiuscola?
<krabador> si
<failed_update> mi da errore
<failed_update> opzione non valida "X"
<failed_update> scusa..
<failed_update> esce con un segmentation fault
<failed_update> caught signal 11 (segmentation fault) server aborting
<krabador> failed_update, sudo Xorg -configure
<failed_update> stessa cosa
<krabador> sudo X :1 -configure
<failed_update> mi dice di gaurdare il log
<failed_update> posso inviarlo da linea di comando?
<krabador> failed_update, pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log paste.ubuntu.com
<failed_update> impossibile leggere da : paste.ubuntu.com
<Valgio63> krabador, allora, ti dicevo, che ce l'ho fatta a montare le partizioni all'avvio! Basta guardare il Wiki di Ubuntu e cercare di imparare qualcosa!
<Valgio63> krabador, mi nasce però un problema secondario con un programma che ho installato! Ma non fa parte della distribuzione di Ubuntu!
<krabador> e allora pechè lo scrivi qui?
<krabador> failed_update, pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log pastie.org
<failed_update> sempre impossibile leggere..
<krabador> failed_update, hai abilitato la rete?
<failed_update> si mi va il ping .. mi era venuto il dubbio
<failed_update> confermo che e' connesso
<failed_update> il man di pastebinit mi da -i come input file, magariè quello?
<jighen> cristian_c mi puoi dare una mano a sistemare i tasti funzione su ubuntu? mi hanno detto che hai avuto pure tu problemi a farli andare
<cristian_c> jighen, chi te l'ha detto?
<krabador> failed_update, pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log -b paste.ubuntu.com
<Luciph3r> good afternoon
<jighen> mibofra però non è sicuro di ricordare bene xD
<failed_update> 9887252
<failed_update> paste.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> failed_update, mi dai pure http:// ?
<cristian_c> jighen, su ubuntu?
<jighen> sisi ubuntu con xfce
<cristian_c> jighen, di quali funzioni parli?
<cristian_c> jighen, dipende dal portatile (se è un portatile)
<krabador> failed_update, killall x
<krabador> e ripeti
<failed_update> krabador:  ti ho perso, cosa devo ripetere?
<jighen> allora si è un portatile asus.... alcuni tasti funzionano (quello per aumentare e diminuire volume, quello che disattiva volume, quello per selezionare lo schermo da usare, quello che ti spegne monitor) quelli che non funzionano sono quello per lo standby, quello per modalità aereo, i due tasti che regolano retroilluminazione della tastiera, quelli che regolano luminosità schermo e quello che disattiva Touchpad
<cristian_c> jighen, non sapevo ci fosse un tasto per la modalità aereo, lol
<krabador> failed_update, X -configure
<failed_update> idem con patate sempre segfault
<krabador> failed_update, riavvia
<cristian_c> jighen, i più importanti sono quelli per l'illuminazione, credo tu sia d'accordo
<cristian_c> *schermo
<cristian_c> jighen, modello esatto del portatile
<jighen> cristian_c se si possono sistemare tutti bene seno sono d'accordissimo con te
<cristian_c> (il che semplificherebbe molto la ricerca di una soluzione)
<jighen> asus n551jm-cn028h
<failed_update> krabador: nulla ora è tornata la schermata "grafica" di ubuntu con li pallini di progresso ma poi nero
<failed_update> una cosa che ho notato è che mi mostra prima della schermata di loading ubuntu, un messaggio relativo al wifi, ma è solo un normale messaggio
<failed_update> mi compare sempre in avvio normale però
<krabador> failed_update, prova a far partire un kernel precedente
<failed_update> provo due kernel fa..   cmq il messaggio che compare sembra relativo al wifi, mi dice registered e attched
<failed_update> nulla, identico
<jighen> cristian_c secondo te è una cosa che dipenda dai driver?
<cristian_c> jighen, è un po' diverso
<cristian_c> jighen, ha doppia scheda grafica?
<failed_update> krabador: ti ringrazio di tutta la tua disponibilità, ora devo staccare un attimo, se mi dici che ti trovo tra una ventina di minuti posso ricolegarmi
<cristian_c> jighen, la retroilluminazione della tastiera è sempre impostata al massimo?
<failed_update> ricollegarmi
<jighen> cristian_c la retroilluminazione dei tasti si aumenta e si diminuisce non so dirti come è impostata
<cristian_c> jighen, ma hai detto che non funzionano
<krabador> failed_update, per un po' sto qui
<jighen> cristia_c sceda video a quanto ne so ne ha una solo la gtx
<krabador> failed_update, ma torna, se non ci sono io , ci saranno altri
<cristian_c> jighen, probabilmente hai anche la intel integrata
<jighen> ahh si scusa no sono spenti
<failed_update> grazie cmq di tutto il tuo aiuto nel frattempo
<cristian_c> jighen, e a mio avviso è una priorità gestire la doppia scheda
<failed_update> ciao
<cristian_c> jighen, lshw -c display | grep driver
<jighen> mi da  configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<cristian_c> jighen, solo quella?
<cristian_c> solo quella riga?
<jighen> sisi
<cristian_c> jighen, è in funzione la intel
<cristian_c> il che significa che è già gestita
<cristian_c> da optimus
<jighen> e la gtx non la vede?
<cristian_c> jighen, è uno zenbook?
<cristian_c> jighen, comunque, non sono sicuro di quali driver siano stati installati
<cristian_c> jighen, lspci -k
<jighen> cristian_c cosa è uno zenbook? non so rispondere a questa domanda scusa la mia ignoranza xD
<cristian_c> jighen, confermo, quello è uno zenbook
<cristian_c> jighen, http://www.asustore.it/image/cache/data/N55OK/n551-500x500.jpg
<cristian_c> con il tipico riflesso circolare
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9887665/
<jighen> cristian si è quello anche se non ho capito ancora cosa vuol dire xD (me lo andro a cercare su wiki ahahah)
<cristian_c> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 177d
<cristian_c> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<cristian_c> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 860M] (rev a2)
<cristian_c> 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 177d
<cristian_c> jighen, è perfettamente normale
<jighen> cosa è perfettamente normale?
<cristian_c> jighen, che il sistema abbia spento la scheda nvidia
<cristian_c> probabilmente è stato bumblebee a farlo
<jighen> scusa sempre l'ignoranza.. ma mi sorge spontanea perche? e come rimedio?
<cristian_c> jighen, per utilizzare la scheda grafica più scarso quando non serve potenza bruta
<cristian_c> *scarsa
<cristian_c> jighen, e quindi risparmiare batteria e tenere le temperature basse
<jighen> cristian_c e fin li va bene... ma il fatto che non vanno i tasti fn deriva da questo?
<cristian_c> jighen, no
<cristian_c> jighen, o meglio, vanno provate alcune cose
<jighen> cristian_c quindi vediamo se ho capito per risparmiare batteria e non riscaldare usa la scheda intel e quando invece c'è necessità parte la gtx giusto?
<cristian_c> jighen, esatto
<cristian_c> e tutto è gestito o da nvidia prime o da bumblebee
<jighen> perfetto... e che prove devo fare?
<cristian_c> jighen, per quanto riguarda la tastiera, si può provare con dbus-send
<cristian_c> jighen, devo rintracciare upower
<jighen> cristian_c in parole povere che devo fare? xD
<cristian_c> jighen, proviamo col comando
<cristian_c> jighen, un secondo
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> ciao
<jighen> cristian_c tranquillo aspetto
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> cosa?
<Saxdivx> Buona sera a tutti
<mibofra_> Lilith_Dark_Ange, di che hai bisogno?
<krabador> Lilith_Dark_Ange, leggi bene la linea
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> allora
<krabador> il topic
<mibofra_> sera, Saxdivx di cosa necessiti?
<krabador> e fa una bella domanda
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> ho sacicato ubuntu da un fisso
<krabador> mibofra_, non si cerca di leggere nel pensiero
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> messo su chiaveytta
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> e aperto dal portatile
<mibofra_> krabador, infatti aspetto la domanda :D
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> andato nel bios
<krabador> mibofra_, passa il tempo, ma peggiori
<Saxdivx> chi puoi aiutarni con la condivisione degli hd nella mia piccola rete casalinga e vederli da mio lettore multimediale lan?
<fabio_cc> !enter | Lilith_Dark_Ange
<ubot-it> Lilith_Dark_Ange: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> e messo boot di preferenza
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> usb
<krabador> Lilith_Dark_Ange, passa direttamente al problema
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> avvio e scheramata nera
<fabio_cc> Lilith_Dark_Ange, per favore, così non si capisce niente, scrivi tutto su una riga
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> non va
<krabador> !usbwin | Lilith_Dark_Ange
<ubot-it> Lilith_Dark_Ange: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> non mi parte ubuntu
<mibofra_> krabador, mi sembra solo educato domandare se hanno bisogno non ci vedo nulla di male
<krabador> Lilith_Dark_Ange, rifa il supporto con questo programma
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> ?
<Saxdivx> Help please
<krabador> Lilith_Dark_Ange, leggi il link del messaggio di ubot
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> dice errore non enttra
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> lilith
<krabador> Lilith_Dark_Ange, tasto destro sul link funziona
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, sarebbe da impostare un server dlna (se il lettore multimediale supporta dlna) ma non sono del tutto sicuro che sia supporto strettamente inerente ad ubuntu
<Saxdivx> Come si condivide con xubuntu 14.10
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> 404: Page not found.
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> Sorry, we couldn’t find that page.
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> cosa
<krabador> Lilith_Dark_Ange, copialo ed incollalo precisamente nel browser
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> va bene
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, il punto è il tuo lettore multimediale che cosa è?
<cristian_c> jighen, mi è venuta un'idea
<mibofra_> un mediacenter o per esempio un lettore dlna?
<jighen> cristian_c dimmi tutto
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> chiamami lilith e comunque non va lo stesso
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> Lilith_Dark_Ange, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> a grzie
<krabador> Lilith_Dark_Ange, è il secondo dello stesso messaggio
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> ma in ita?
<cristian_c> jighen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9887989/
<cristian_c> jighen, apri questo link
<Saxdivx> Ho provato con samba ma non lo trovo nemmeno nel menu dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> jighen, fai clic su 'download as text'
<Lilith_Dark_Ange> a ok capito ora faccio buona notte grazie
<cristian_c> jighen, anzi, no, perché ti chiede il login su ubuntu one
<jighen> cristian_c ma devo essere registrato se lo copio e lo incollo
<Valgio63> mibofra_,  ma  Saxdivx l'avrà installata la gui? Altrimenti Samba va configurato a mano!
<jighen> ecco
<jighen> cristian_c che devo fare?
<Saxdivx> Non riesco proprio a condividere nulla da xubuntu
<mibofra_> prima mi deve dire cosa sia il lettore, se è dlna non vale la pena scomodare samba
<Valgio63> Saxdivx, Che lettore Hai?
<cristian_c> jighen, appunto, semplicemente copia e incolla il testo da quel link
<mibofra_> Valgio63, ho chiesto se vedi su, aspetto risposta
<cristian_c> jighen, ho sbagliato a dirti di fare clic su 'download as text'
<jighen> lo devo salvare come file.sh?
<Saxdivx> Il lettora ha dempre funzionato bene con windows e vorrei fosse altrettanto con linux
<cristian_c> jighen, copia il testo su un editor
<cristian_c> jighen, e salva il file come 'backlight'
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, si ok ma che tecnologia usa, dlna?
<mibofra_> da qualche parte sarà scritto
<Saxdivx> emtec
<Valgio63> mibofra_, Si l'avevo visto! Volevo solo rimarcargli la domanda!
<Saxdivx> non ci capisco nulla di rete, so solo che da win condividevo l'hd e da lettore lo vedevo
<Saxdivx> con tutto il suo contenuto
<cristian_c> jighen, senza virgolette, ovviamente
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, intuisco sia un player dlna ma se puoi controllare meglio sul device
<mibofra_> dovresti trovare una etichetta dlna o simile
<Valgio63> Saxdivx, oppure il modello dell' EMTEC, ce ne sono diversi!
<Failed-update> Krabador ci sei?
<jighen> fatto cristian_c
<cristian_c> jighen, ora , apri un terminale
<cristian_c> jighen, e digita: mkdir bin
<Failed-update> cosa stranissima, la schermata di login si intravede ed il mouse va.. Sballatissima come colori ed inintelleggibile, ma si vede (?)
<Saxdivx> Nessuna etichetta purtroppo emtec N200
<cristian_c> jighen, poi: cp backlight ~/bin
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, se avvi il player non ti dice se va su dlna?
<cristian_c> jighen, quindi: chmod +x ~/bin/backlight
<mibofra_> no più che altro sapendo che tecnologia usa impostiamo samba o il server dlna e non facciamo lavoro in più
<Saxdivx> No, parte subito con la schermata delle cartelle preferite
<Saxdivx> Okey grazie ma partiamo a fa funzione samba
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, ma sei sicuro vada con samba?
<jighen> cristian_c la cartella bin dove devo farla?
<Saxdivx> lo instazzo anche da terminale ma qnd lo cerco nelle app SISTEMA non c'e
<cristian_c> jighen, ci pensano i comandi
<cristian_c> jighen, li hai digitati?
<mibofra_> perché la maggiorparte dei player casalinghi va con dlna. Se hai come darmi il modello del player posso vedere cosa usi
<cristian_c> jighen, sono tre comandi
<Saxdivx> Ho cercato in web come condividere con ubuntu e ho trovato quello
<jighen> cristian_c sisi fatto
<cristian_c> jighen, nessun errore?
<jighen> nono
<cristian_c> jighen, ok
<Valgio63> mibofra_, http://www.emtec-international.com/sites/default/files/scheda_prodotto_n200.pdf
<Saxdivx> Emtec modello N200
<n23098> krabador ci sei ancora? sono failed-update di prima
<jighen> cristian_c ma cosa fa questo file?
<cristian_c> jighen, ~/bin/backlight up
<cristian_c> jighen, prova
<jighen> fatto
<Valgio63> mibofra_, sto dando un'occhiata al manuale! Se vedeva le condivisioni dei dischi di Windows dovrebbe essere gia settato su Workgroup.
<Saxdivx> Grazie valgio63
<mibofra_> Valgio63, si lo stavo guardano, fammi finire di leggere :)
<Valgio63> Saxdivx, Sto solo dando un'occhiata, mai avuto un mediaplayer!
<jighen> cristian_c ora?
<Saxdivx> grazie x lo sbattimento a tutti
<Valgio63> mibofra_, Intanto do' un'occhio al manuale!
<mibofra_> ok vediamo con samba Saxdivx
<Saxdivx> mi io ho sempre il problema che samba mi da errore
<Valgio63> Saxdivx, si sono sbattuti tanto tutti per me, se una sera riesco a fare qualcosa anch'io.......
<cristian_c> jighen, non hai notato niente?
<cristian_c> sicuro?
<cristian_c> jighen, intendo la tastiera
<mibofra_> c'è l'utility grafica Saxdivx
<jighen> nono non è cambiato niente
<Saxdivx> mpossibile eseguire il comando "gksu system-config-samba".
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, sicuro hai messo system-config-samba
<mibofra_> dpkg -l | grep system-config-samba
<Saxdivx> No niente grafica
<cristian_c> jighen, posta su pastebin
<jighen> che cosa devo posta? ho chiuso terminale comunque non c'era nessuno errore
<jighen> ne sono sicuro
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, system-config-samba è una utility grafica
<cristian_c> jjipuoi mostrare il risultato del terminale?
<cristian_c> jighen,
<Valgio63> mibofra_, Non l'ha installata! Cento a uno!
<Saxdivx> Ho cercato SAMBA nelle app da scaricare ma c'e solo quello
<Saxdivx> raga x me tutto cio e arabo :(
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, dai un sudo apt-get install system-config-samba per essere sicuro che l'hai installata
<Saxdivx> ora provo
<Valgio63> Saxdivx, Esegui e poi rispondimi:Ma al pc lo colleghi con il cavo di rete o con la Wifi!
<Valgio63> ?
<cristian_c> !paste | jighen
<ubot-it> jighen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9888218/
<cristian_c> ok
<Saxdivx> Collego da cavo lan.. 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<jighen> cristian_c è positiva questa cosa o no?
<Saxdivx> Cosa significa?
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, allora lo dovresti avere in giro
<mibofra_> ti cerco il path giusto
<mibofra_> *completo
<cristian_c> jighen, forse ho trovato una soluzione per lo schermo
<cristian_c> jighen, 14.10?
<jighen> speriamo... comunque grazie ;D 14.04.1 lts
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, lancia gksudo /usr/sbin/system-config-samba
<Saxdivx> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/npAspvTTFuFyaVzara5A
<cristian_c> jighen, leggo che forse dovrebbe funzionare di default la retroilluminazione tastiera su 14.10
<cristian_c> jighen, intanto , comunque c'è un metodo
<cristian_c> jighen, facciamo prima quella dello schermo, che è più semplice
<powerzio> Salve a tutti. Sono nuovo di ubuntu e ho un problema nell'installazione qualcuno è disposto ad aiutarmi?
<jighen> quindi tu dici di aggiornare alla 14.10?
<fabio_cc> !installazione | powerzio
<ubot-it> powerzio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<mibofra_> si Saxdivx ma ti avevo chiesto di lanciare anche l'altro comando
<cristian_c> jighen, aspetta
<mibofra_> ciao fabio_cc ti ho visto adesso
<fabio_cc> ciao mibofra_
<jighen> sisi cristian_c
<cristian_c> jighen, ubuntu o xubuntu?
<jighen> ubuntu con xfce xubuntu quindi xD
<cristian_c> (Xubuntu/Lubuntu only) Manually setting keyboard backlight brightness
<cristian_c> This fix is not for Ubuntu but useful for Xubuntu/Lubuntu as they are using Xfce4-power-daemon.
<cristian_c> jighen, strano, perché quello zenbook è una bestia
<cristian_c> dovrebbe reggere unity tranquillamente
<powerzio> Già vista tutta ma non mi ha dato una mano... sostanzialmente ho masterizzato la iso di lubuntu ma quando arrivo nel grub e vado su prova ubuntu mi da errore
<jighen> sisi ho messo io xfce perche non mi piace proprio unity ne gnome xD
<Saxdivx> Midofra col tuo comando forse lo ha installato
<Valgio63> mibofra_, se ho capito bene da http://www.emtec-international.com/sites/default/files/n200_manual_it.pdf se si collega da lan può solo impostare o l'ip fisso o il dhcp automatico. Il che presuppone che si connetta ad un router . Su windows normalmente il gruppo è workgroup o home a seconda di winzozz. Se condivide anche con i samba dovrrebbe vederli.
<powerzio> Mi dice di provare con l'opzione 'noapic'
<cristian_c> jighen, ok
<cristian_c> jighen, eh, però il supporto su alcune cose è più limitato, come in questo caso
<mibofra_> Valgio63, intanto deve tornare :)
<cristian_c> You can also just use gnome-settings-daemon as a replacement, keyboard brightness keys will work out of the box then.
<cristian_c> jighen, nel senso che gnome la retrolluminazione della tastiera la gestisce meglio
<cristian_c> unity/gnome
<jighen> quindi meglio gnome? alla fine a cambiare de non ci vuole niente
<cristian_c> jighen, ma appunto, c'è anche un metodo per xfce
<cristian_c> lo dicevo per semplicità
<cristian_c> jighen, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime
<jighen> cristian_c se devo avere problemi metto gnome
<Valgio63> mibofra_, mi sembrava che fosse già tornato!
<mibofra_> oi Saxdivx, allora, ti ripasso il comando o per caso te lo sei salvato ? (oppure hai avuto come provarlo?)
<cristian_c> jighen, nella guida ci sono due script, uno per aumentare la luminosità e uno per diminuirla
<cristian_c> sugli altri de diversi da gnome
<cristian_c> jighen, ma prima volevo risolvere velocemente la cosa dello schermo
<Saxdivx> Si, vedo il desk di ubuntu da qui e ti posso lavorare in temponreale
<cristian_c> jighen, apri un terminale
<jighen> cristian_c che devo fa?
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, allora prova gksudo /usr/sbin/system-config-samba
<cristian_c> jighen, digita: sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<jighen> cristian_c fatto
<cristian_c> jighen, postami la riga: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<Saxdivx> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/qupzhQmSASO1lwBA0Sj1
<jighen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9888398/
<Saxdivx> mi da errore
<cristian_c> jighen, aspetta, ma non funzionano solo i tasti o non funziona neanche da interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> jighen, intendo la regolazione schermo
<jighen> su xfce da interfaccia grafica come faccio?
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, sembra un bug di system-config-printer a detta del launchpad
<mibofra_> si risolve subito
<cristian_c> jighen, ci sono strumenti appositi
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, ti do un comando che ti fa tutto il lavoro
<mibofra_> sudo touch /etc/libuser.conf; sudo chmod 777 /etc/libuser.conf
<jighen> cristian_c intendi il plugin del pannello ?
<mibofra_> è un comando con tutto il punto e virgola
<cristian_c> jighen, sì
<Saxdivx> Ok grazie provo subito
<jighen> cristian_c non funziona nemmeno
<cristian_c> jighen, c'è un apposito plugin per il pannello, ad esempio
<cristian_c> jighen, l'hai provato?
<jighen> sisi
<cristian_c> jighen, ok, allora ti dico
<cristian_c> jighen, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet acpi_osi='!Windows 2012'"
<cristian_c> jighen, falla diventare così quella riga che hai nel file
<Saxdivx> Mi da errore
<Saxdivx> chmod: impossibile accedere a "/etc/libuser.conf ": File o directory non esistente
<mibofra_> ma hai dato il touch Saxdivx ?
<mibofra_> sudo touch /etc/libuser.conf
<mibofra_> era tutto un comando
<jighen> cristian_c fatto
<Saxdivx> Hops sorry
<cristian_c> jighen, salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<jighen> cristian_c fatto pure questo
<cristian_c> jighen, poi digita: sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> jighen, e pastebinna
<Saxdivx> Ipad fa casini col copia incolla
<mibofra_> capito
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9888462/
<Saxdivx> Ora niente errori ma nessun segno di lavoro
<cristian_c> jighen, cat /etc/default/grub
<Saxdivx> e saltato all riga sotto come aspettasse un nuovo comando
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, gksudo /usr/bin/system-config-samba continua a non andare?
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9888484/
<Saxdivx> Mi chiede la pass e poi nulla..
<Saxdivx> la inseriscone nn fa nulla
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, il terminale non ti dice nulla?
<Saxdivx> no
<mibofra_> *vedi se invece di gksudo con sudo è più "verboso"
<cristian_c> jighen, riavvia il pc intanto
<mibofra_> ovvero ti da info in più
<jighen> cristian_c riavvio e torno allora
<Saxdivx> Scusami, quale comando?
<Saxdivx> quale stringa stai dicendo
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, gksudo /usr/bin/system-config-samba lo fai diventare: sudo /usr/bin/system-config-samba
<cristian_c> jighen, ok, dimmi che ha funzionato
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> (lo schermo)
<jighen> cristian_c il plugin grafico funziona ora
<cristian_c> jighen, i tasti no?
<jighen> nono
<cristian_c> per regolare l'illuminazione dello schermo
<Saxdivx> sudo: /usr/bin/system-config-samba : command not found
<cristian_c> jighen, è un miglioramento
<Saxdivx> :(
<cristian_c> jighen, a mio avviso vanno mappati
<cristian_c> jighen, per fortuna xfce ha uno strumento grafico
<cristian_c> jighen, apri un terminale
<jighen> cristian_c ma tu dici che con gnome si risolve tutto?
<cristian_c> jighen, quello riguardava la tastiera, non c'entra con gnome
<Valgio63> Saxdivx, sudo non sudo: ! sudo /usr/bin/system-config-samba
<cristian_c> jighen, digita xev
<jighen> ahhh ok ho capito
<cristian_c> jighen, hai aperto xev?
<jighen> sisi
<cristian_c> jighen, premi qualche tasto a caso
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, si scusami
<Saxdivx> Ma ho sentito che c'e una distribuzione che ha gia tutto per la rete?
<mibofra_> sta sotto sbin e non bin
<cristian_c> jighen, cosa vedi?
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, gksudo /usr/sbin/system-config-samba
<mibofra_> prova così
<jighen> niente
<Valgio63> Saxdivx,  dovrebbe anche bastare solo sudo system-config-samba, o mi sbaglio mibofra_ ?
<cristian_c> jighen, la finestrella è attiva?
<mibofra_> Valgio63, giusto per stare al sicuro, magari non ha qualcosa nel path
<cristian_c> jighen, c'è una finestrella e il terminale
<jighen> sisi aspetta se premo tasti fn che funzionano appaiono scritte
<cristian_c> jighen, ecco, quello dicevo
<Valgio63> mibofra_,  Giosto!
<cristian_c> jighen, se premi gli fn della luminosità schermo
<jighen> non succede niente
<cristian_c> (fn + tasto F*)
<jighen> sisi non succede niente mentre quello per illuminare tastiera e con tutti gli altri appaiono scritte
<Saxdivx> Nulla, chiede la pass e poi torna alla riga di comando senza aver dato nessuna info
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, sudo /usr/sbin/system-config-samba ?
<cristian_c> jighen, ok, allora prova:
<Saxdivx> Okey ora ha aperto una finestra grafica
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, sarebbe la configurazione grafica di samba
<cristian_c> jighen, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet acpi_osi='!Windows 2012' acpi_backlight=vendor"
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<Saxdivx> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/nXQHzNQgQjOkilMRcIJJ
<cristian_c> jighen, per fare questa modifica, devi di nuovo digitare: sudo mousepad /etc/default/grub
<Saxdivx> Okey ora so cose una conf grafica :p
<mibofra_> xD
<cristian_c> jighen, modifichi la riga come l'ho impostata adesso, salvi e chiudi l'editor
<esulu> scusatemi ho installato il server vsftpd su ubuntu , ma non ho in /etc/init.d/ il file vsftpd per poter resetare il servizio è possibile?
<cristian_c> jighen, poi digiti: sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> e riavvii il pc
<mibofra_> allora Saxdivx ammettendo che il tuo player usi il sistema di condivisione windows, ora c'è da mettere su il setup di samba
<mibofra_> quindi aggiungi una voce
<jighen> cristian_c riavvio e torno
<cristian_c> esulu, ora si usa tranquillamente sudo service nome_servizio opzione
<cristian_c> jighen, hai fatto tutto?
<jighen> sisi
<cristian_c> jighen, compreso update-grub
<jighen> certo
<cristian_c> jighen, ci ho messo un pezzo tolto prima
<cristian_c> lasciando quello che avevo aggiunto
<cristian_c> vediamo se lo prende
<Saxdivx> Se non ho capito male ora devo solo inserire le cartelle in questa grafica
<jighen> dai riavvio e speriamo bene :D
<cristian_c> ok
<Saxdivx> e il lettore dovrebbe vederle
<esulu> cristian_c: grazie e sai dirmi anche come mai l'utente che ho creato via browser arriva sul ftp://.... ma non riesce ad scaricare il file da lserver ftp ? Che opzione in vsftpd.conf dovrei cambiare secondo te ?
<cristian_c> esulu, forse i permessi
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, si, setti user e permessi e dovrebbe andare.
<cristian_c> ma c'è una guida credo
<mibofra_> ripeto sono convinto che vada con dlna ma errare è umano
<cristian_c> !vsftp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'vsftp'
<esulu> cristian_c: i permessi sulal cartella ftp che ho creato intendi?
<esulu> Carlin0: non c'e' la guida
<esulu> cristian_c: scusa
<cristian_c> esulu, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, praticamente ti fai una cartella nella home, ci metti i dati e quel che vuoi condividere, ed imposti le condivisioni per quella cartella, magari senza permessi restrittivi
<mibofra_> o direttamente ci monti l'hd o gli hd
<jighen> cristian_c non funziona
<cristian_c> jighen, cat /etc/default/grub
<jighen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9888675/ cristian_c
<Saxdivx> Ti posso solo chiedere di riscrivermi le riche di comando per installare samba e settarlo cosi me le salvo
<mibofra_> Saxdivx, già è installato
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/207568/every-function-key-on-laptop-works-except-for-brightness
<mibofra_> per avviare la gui dai un sudo /usr/sbin/system-config-samba da terminale, ma dovresti trovare il lanciatore in giro per i menù
<mibofra_> se non dovesse andare o non lo trovi, usi il comando da terminale
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/541523/fn-keys-for-brightness-not-working-on-asus-x551mav-sx366gb?rq=1
<cristian_c> jighen, workaround
<jighen> cristian_c comando non trovato mi dice
<mibofra_> jighen, per curiosità, quindi con la tastiera che fine avete fatto?
<cristian_c> jighen, non è un comando
<cristian_c> jighen, acpi_listen
<jighen> mibofra mi sta aiutando cristian_c è ho scoperto che con gnome risolvo la retroilluminazione dei tasti o seno posso usare degli script
<jighen> mentre per la luminosità dello schermo ora funziona il plugin grafico ma ancora i tasti non vanno
<cristian_c> jighen, acpi_listen cosa risponde?
<mibofra_> jighen, dai che alla fine ce la farete :)
<cristian_c> visto che xev non li prende
<jighen> cristian ho dato acpi_listen
<cristian_c> e...
<jighen> non da risposta sembra tipo bloccato ahahah
<cristian_c> jighen, ok, allora lui aspetta
<cristian_c> jighen, che tu premi il tasto
<cristian_c> jighen, premi fn + f5
<cristian_c> o f6
<cristian_c> se sono quelli i tasti dello schermo
<cristian_c> non so dove sono i tasti schermo sulla tua tastiera
<jighen> premuto ma non succede niente
<cristian_c> la combinazione non stampa niente?
<jighen> no
<jighen> ne f5 ne f6
<cristian_c> jighen, è inutile che creimo scorciatoie se il tasto non esiste per il kernek
<cristian_c> *kernel
<cristian_c> jighen, ma sono in corrispondenza di f5 o f6?
<jighen> certo
<cristian_c> io ho detto un po' a indovinare, perché non so dove sono quei tasti
<cristian_c> io ce li ho sui tasti freccia
<jighen> f5 diminuisce luminosità f6 aumenta
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> jighen, uname -r
<jighen> 3.13.0-45-generic
<cristian_c> jighen, ma tu avevi installato acpid?
<cristian_c> a me acpi_listen funziona perfettamente
<jighen> non lo so
<cristian_c> video/brightnessdown BRTDN 00000087 00000000
<cristian_c> video/brightnessdown BRTDN 00000087 00000000 K
<cristian_c> video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000
<cristian_c> video/brightnessup BRTUP 00000086 00000000 K
<cristian_c> jighen, dpkg -l | grep acpid
<cristian_c> acpid l'ho dovuto installare adesso per lanciare acpi_listen
<jighen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9888837/
<cristian_c> mi ridici il modello di pc?
<jighen> asus n551jm-cn028h
<cristian_c> ok
<jighen> ahhh cristian_c mi sono accorto che ora non funzionano piu nemmeno quello del volume
<jighen> non ne funziona piu nemmeno uno
<cristian_c> !info asus-wmi-dkms
<ubot-it> Package asus-wmi-dkms does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> jighen, ripristina la riga del grub
<jighen> e che metto?
<cristian_c> jighen, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="splash quiet acpi_osi='!Windows 2012'"
<cristian_c> jighen, e poi sudo update-grub
<jighen> cristian_c devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> jighen, sì
<jighen> riavvio e torno
<jighen> cristian_c eccomi
<cristian_c> jighen, xev rileva ora i tasti?
<jighen> aspetta provo
<jighen> nono
<jighen> cristian_c non va
<cristian_c> jighen, tutti o solo quei due?
<cristian_c> jighen, tutti o solo quei due?
<jighen> cristian_c scusami ho provato tasto per standby e mi si è spento xD
<jighen> lo standby non funzionava e ora funziona
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> involontariamente ne hai risolto uno
<cristian_c> :P
<jighen> ahahha no tutto merito tuo xD
<cristian_c> jighen, prova xev
<jighen> con xev non funzionano
<cristian_c> jighen, quando premo i tasti luminosità, mi stampa degli zeri
<cristian_c> due file di numeri, quasi tutti zeri
<jighen> no a me non stampa niente mentre con tutti gli altri si
<cristian_c> KeymapNotify event, serial 45, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<cristian_c>     keys:  2   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<cristian_c>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0
<cristian_c> jighen, ok+
<cristian_c> jighen, acpi_listen
<cristian_c> !info evemu-tools
<ubot-it> evemu-tools (source: evemu): Linux Input Event Device Emulation Library - test tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 82 kB
<jighen> cristian_c funziona pure il tasto modalità aereo forse xD
<jighen> cioè si stanno sistemando tutti tranne quelli che cerchiamo di sistemare ahahah
<mibofra_> jighen, il tasto per la modalità aereo?!?
<mibofra_> perché su quel pc hai un tasto dedicato per quello?
<jighen> sisi disattiva tutte le connessioni tipo infatti l'ho premito e mi si e scollegato xD
<mibofra_> beh lol
<jighen> mancano 5 tasti ahahah
<cristian_c> jighen, acpi_listen cosa restituisce?
<jighen> l'ho provato ma i tasti per luminosità schermo non danno risposta
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> jighen, lsmod | grep asus
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9889141/
<cristian_c> video                  19476  3 i915,nouveau,asus_wmi
<cristian_c> wmi                    19177  3 mxm_wmi,nouveau,asus_wmi
<cristian_c> jighen, sudo apt-get install evemu-tools
<jighen> è già alla versione più recente
<cristian_c> jighen, sudo evemu-
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> jighen, sudo evemu-describe
<jighen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9889180/
<cristian_c> /dev/input/event5:	Asus WMI hotkeys
<jighen> premo 5?
<jighen> cristian_c premo 5 e ti pasto la risposta?
<cristian_c> jighen, sì
<jighen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9889222/
<cristian_c> Event code 229 (KEY_KBDILLUMDOWN)
<cristian_c> #     Event code 230 (KEY_KBDILLUMUP)
<cristian_c> Event code 531 (KEY_TOUCHPAD_ON)
<cristian_c> Event code 224 (KEY_BRIGHTNESSDOWN)
<cristian_c> #     Event code 225 (KEY_BRIGHTNESSUP)
<jighen> cristian_c se c'è TOUCHPAD ON perchè non funziona?
<cristian_c> jighen, beh, la mia impressione è che ci sia un problema di kernel
<cristian_c> jighen, o meglio, stai usando intenl
<cristian_c> *intel
<cristian_c> se attivi i nouveau, cosa succede?
<cristian_c> wmi                    19177  3 mxm_wmi,nouveau,asus_wmi
<cristian_c> video                  19476  3 i915,nouveau,asus_wmi
<jighen> che sono i nouveau? e come li attivo?
<cristian_c> jighen, però , se hai la scheda nvidia spenta, vuole dire che hai usato per forza bumblebee o nvidia-prima
<cristian_c> *prime
<cristian_c> come ti dicevo all'inizio
<cristian_c> jighen, devi controllare quello che ti ho detto
<cristian_c> bumblebee o nvidia prime
<jighen> come faccio?
<cristian_c> jighen, scusa, come hai fatto quando hai installato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> jighen, non puoi provare i tasti in live?
<jighen> che cambia provando in live?
<cristian_c> jighen, che magari in live hai tutte e due le schede attive
<cristian_c> e si vede quali driver usi (dubito bumblebee sia attivo in live)
<jighen> facciamo una cosa ormani è pure tardi tu domani ci sei? hai impegni?
<jighen> non voglio rompere le scatole ma penso che solo tu mi puoi aiutare
<cristian_c> jighen, domani sera non so
<cristian_c> jighen, no, ci sono anche altri
<cristian_c> e se non ti basta , ci sono anche il forum e Chiedi
<cristian_c> di possibilità ne hai a iosa
<cristian_c> jighen, in ogni caso, fai le prove in live
<jighen> piu che altro voglio sistemarlo cosi mi clono tutto hd visto che dopo mi serve per studiare
<jighen> comunque domani mattina io faccio le prove con la live
<jighen> e poi vediamo o mi aiuti tu ho vedo se altri possono darmi una mano
<jighen> comunque tu mi consigli di togliere xfce e mettere gnome?
<cristian_c> jighen, gnome 2 ora sarebbe mate
<jighen> e GNOME fallback
<jighen> ?
<cristian_c> beh, ma non hai scaricato la iso di xubuntu?
<jighen> no ho installato ubuntu
<jighen> poi ho metto kde
<jighen> messo*
<cristian_c> jighen, prova comunque in live
<cristian_c> i tasti
<cristian_c> per vedere se funzionano
<jighen> okok se posso ti devo chiedere un ultimo favore
<cristian_c> jighen, fra poco devo andare
<cristian_c> quindi cerca di chiederlo in fretta
<krabador> the speedy gift
<jighen> mi fai un resoconto cosi se mi faccio aiutare non devo rifare tutto da capo... io non ho capito tutti i passaggi sta sera colpa sempre della mia ignoranza xD
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-27
<cristian_c> jighen, c'è il log del canale
<cristian_c> il canale è loggato
<cristian_c> !logs | jighen
<ubot-it> jighen: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> jighen, e ritrovi tutta la discussione di questa sera
<cristian_c> jighen, domani la ritrovi sicuramente
<jighen> grazie non la sapevo questa cosa... a domanii
<cristian_c> notte
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<alex_kk> ciao a tutti
<alex_kk> ho un problema con il debugger GDB di linux
<alex_kk> di ubuntu in particolare
<alex_kk> se lo uso su un qualsiasi codice scritto in C, ad ogni comando di gdb mi esce questa scritta:
<alex_kk> no symbol table is loaded. Use the "file" command
<KZR> ciao
<vbextreme> alex_k
<vbextreme> alex_kk: compilato il programma come avvii gdb
<superstep> alex_kk, vieni su ubuntu-it-chat si puo' parlare liberamente
<superstep> questo e' il canale dedicato alle cose ufficiali di ubuntu
<alex_kk> quindi devo venire su ubuntu-it-chat per parlare di questo?
<superstep> sarebbe meglio
<vbextreme> !chat | alex_kk
<ubot-it> alex_kk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frafra> buondì; volevo solo segnalarvi la possibilità di avere computer, portatili e server gratis, dismessi dall'agenzia dell'entrate (core 2 duo o superiori); come ViGLug li risistemeremo, metteremo software libero e li regaleremo ad associazioni, scuole e biblioteche; maggiori informazioni http://forum.viglug.org/index.php?topic=2147.0 (perdonate l'ot)
<glpiana> !chat | frafra e la cosa, per cortesia, non si ripeta
<ubot-it> frafra e la cosa, per cortesia, non si ripeta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frafra> immaginavo :D è che tra gli ot che ho visto negli anni passati qui, questo mi pareva uno dei meno ot; passo di là allora
<mattia> buongiorno, avrei un problema con lo scanner della mia stampante: qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<mattia> ho una stampante epson sx230 che fa pure da scanner e monto ubuntu 14.04 lts
<mattia> ma il sistema non mi rileva la stampante
<superstep> hai installato i dirver?
<mattia> non riesco
<mattia> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/du/02/DriverDownloadInfo.do?LG2=EN&CN2=&DSCMI=34176&DSCCHK=a4597643e3ebf330f6f69cbe46d3b7fbde9cebab
<mattia> questa è la pagina di download dei driver
<superstep> aspe
<superstep> allora
<mattia> ho scaricato il file iscan_2.30.1-1.tar.gz
<superstep> scegli l'ultima versione deb
<superstep> no
<superstep> scarica direttamente il deb
<mattia> iscan-data_1.34.0-1_all.deb
<mattia> questa?
<superstep> aspe
<superstep> il tuo processore che architettura e?
<superstep> (uname -a)
<mattia> amd64
<mattia> è un buldozzer della amd
<superstep> iscan_2.30.1-1~usb0.1.ltdl3_amd64.deb
<superstep> questa
<mattia> fx6200
<mattia> il terzo?
<superstep> si
<superstep> e' l'ultima release
<superstep> poi una volta scaricato puoi dare
<superstep> sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto
<superstep> oppure doppio click ti dovrebbe aprire il pacchetto nel software center
<superstep> mattia, questo pero' e il canale dedicato ad ubuntu, vieni su ubuntu-it-chat
<superstep> !chat | mattia
<ubot-it> mattia: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<mattia> ok scusate
<superstep> mattia, figurati
<mattia> comunque mi da problemi lo store
<superstep> mattia, vieni di la
<skricciolo> giorno
<skricciolo> è possibile in una directory fare una ricerca per data ultima modifica? se si come?
<f843d0> skricciolo: intendi ls -t? Comunque non si tratta strettamente di supporto per Ubuntu, meglio chiedere consiglio in chat
<f843d0> !chat | skricciolo
<ubot-it> skricciolo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> O.o
<jhoony> ciao a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi quale il comando per far avviare un programma all avvio del pc?
<emmetre> buongiorno a tutti
<vbextreme> emmetre: giorno
<expl> How can I Root in Ubuntu?
<emmetre> qualcuno potrebbe leggere 10 righe di log di un mysql server per capire che cosa e' successo? grazie
<emmetre> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9897634/
<expl> How can I Root in Ubuntu?
<expl> su
<expl> $ su
<expl> Password:
<expl> su: Authentication failure
<vbx> Sud
<vbx> expl: sudo su
<expl> I try, Not work.
<expl> Please help
<cybernova> !english | expl
<ubot-it> expl: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<expl> I am Lebanon
<expl> In Channel ubuntu they tell me come here.
<cybernova> expl, this is an italian chat
<cybernova> expl, join #ubuntu-lb
<cybernova> expl, is the lebanon chat
<expl> There nobody there
<vbextreme> expl: sudo su -i
<jester-> expl: will be better for you to join #ubuntu  in english
<expl> Ok.
<expl> Thank you.
<ele66> Salve a tutti ho un problema e chiedo a voi
<ubuntino88> ciao a tutti ho bisogno assistenza sul VNC server in ubuntu server 14.04 lts... possi chiedere qua???
<ubuntino88> posso
<ubuntino88> ;)
<ele66> Mio genero mi ha installato ubuntu desktop
<ele66> Oggi è venuto il tecnico Telecom per internet
<Carlin0> ahi
<ele66> Un modem adsl2 + Wi-Fi
<ele66> Non riesco a connetterli
<ele66> Non so se è compatibile
<ele66> Aiutooooo
<jester-> !chat | ubuntino88
<ubot-it> ubuntino88: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> ele66: cambia genero
<jester-> ele66: tutti i router sono compatibile forse non ti funza la wifi delpc
<ubuntino88> compatibile è compatibile per forza figurati io ho un paio di pc con ubuntu desktop abb datati e funziona sia lan che wifi!!!!!
<ubuntino88> che problema hai di preciso???
<jester-> ubuntino88: se la sccheda è broadcom non va una sega se non installi il firm o il driver
<jester-> ele66: stai torturando il genero?
<ubuntino88> bhè chiaramente
<ubuntino88> non il genero torturato eh
<ubuntino88> chiaramente sui driver
<ubuntino88> hai i driver installati correttamente??? quello è il primo passo se la risposta è no!
<ubuntino88> ;)
<Carlin0> manco ha detto se cerca di connettere wifi o via cavo ...
<jester-> ubuntino88: grazie per le dritte
<ubuntino88> jester- le dritte sul genero??
<ubuntino88> figurati!
<ubuntino88> ahahahahahaha
<jester-> nono quelle per la wifi
<ubuntino88> figurati!
<ubuntino88> ;)
<ubuntino88> se hai bisogno altre cose chiedi pure!!!!
<ubuntino88> ;)
<jester-> sicuro
<mintux_> ciao ragazzi, qualcuno mi riesce a guidare con la configurazione di bind su un server per la configurazione dei dns e di zone per piacere? Ho un server linux e un dominio .tk e vorrei collegarcelo
<dadexix86> ciao a tutti. stavo pensando di dare una seconda chance a Unity dopo un paio di anni di felice uso di Kubuntu, e vorrei un'informazione rapida rapida . Qualcuno conosce se esiste (e come si chiama) un progetto simile a KDEConnect per Unity?
<cristian_c> !ciao | dadexix86
<ubot-it> dadexix86: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> dadexix86, però sei nel canale sbagliato
<cristian_c> !chat | dadexix86
<ubot-it> dadexix86: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dadexix86> cristian_c mi sembrava fosse una domanda relativa al supporto di Ubuntu (Unity è il DM proprio solo ad Ubuntu e sto chiedendo supporto per un software per Unity :S ), ma provvedo a chiedere di là, grazie della segnalazione
<cristian_c> dadexix86, non è una domanda di supporto strettamente tecnico
<cristian_c> ma più da bar
<jighen> cristian_c buon pomeriggio... ascolta ho fatto la prova in live e funzionano tutti tranne i tasti funzione per la luminosità scermo... ho installato gnome fallback è funziona tutto (compresi quelli  per la retroilluminazione della tastiera) gli unici che continuano a non funzionare sono quelli per luminosità schermo
<cristian_c> jighen, intendevo con unity in live
<jighen> sisi con unity e con gnome ho fatto tutte le prove
<cristian_c> jighen, hai controllato quali driver vengono caricati?
<jighen> no :D ah o solo fatto la prova per vedere se funzionavano o no
<jighen> ho*
<jighen> e ho fatto pure la prova con xev
<jighen> e acpi_listen
<jighen> ma non davano nessuna risposta
<jighen> cristian_c hai qualche idea?
<stefy> ciao a tutti
<stefy> premetto che sono alle prime armi nel cambiare da sola sistema operativo ad uso un netbook samsung nc 10
<stefy> ho provato a scaricare diverse versioni e a leggere tutte le info per installare sia dal bios che come programma normale
<stefy> uso la chiavetta usb con file iso
<stefy> mi da un errore,ci ero quasi riuscita
<stefy> dice qualcosa sulla cpu
<stefy> il mio ha:n270 cpu 1.60 ghz
<stefy> potete consigliarmi cosa scaricare?
<krabador> stefy, lubuntu
<stefy> o dirmi se dovrei fare installazione in uefi?
<stefy> sai se qualcuno ha avuto il mio stesso problema?
<stefy> grazie,64 bit?
<krabador> stefy, fa l'ennesima prova, scaricando lubuntu 14.10, 32bit
<krabador> fa la iso con universal usb installer
<krabador> !usbwin | stefy
<ubot-it> stefy: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<stefy> ce l'ho gia
<stefy> entrambi
<stefy> a 32 non parte neanche
<stefy> ho dovuto usare quello a 64 bit
<stefy> e installarlo tramite wubi
<stefy> e chiavetta iso
<krabador> stefy, se hai l'n270, puoi installare solo 32bit
<stefy> ci riprovo..ma lo installo come programma normale se non parte la chiavetta?
<krabador> installazione con wubi, sconsigliata
<stefy> anche se diceva permes denid
<krabador> non è una vera e propria installaziiione
<stefy> o qualcosa del genere
<krabador> avrà anche la comodità di stare li' tipo applicazione, ed essere disinstallata da windows come tale
<stefy> io volevo eliminare xp
<stefy> perchè mi si blocca e credo di aver virus che non rileva l'antivirus
<stefy> ho visto che ci sono diverse versioni..
<krabador> stefy, con xp è decisamente improbabile che ci sia uefi
<stefy> di ubentu
<krabador> stefy, lubuntu è la piu' indicata per netbook
<stefy> ah grazie non sapevo
<stefy> perfetto ci provo subito grazie mille
<krabador> di niente
<stefy> è vero che non serve l'antivirus su questo sistema operativo?
<stefy> ed esiste un office da utilizzare su lubuntu?
<stefy> spero di non disturbare con le mie domande
<krabador> stefy, no, figurati, per office , c'è la suite libreoffice
<krabador> e l'antivirus, decisamente non serve
<stefy> bene!
<stefy> spero tanto di riuscire stavolta! vi faccio sapere dopo magari ciao ciao gentilissimi
<jighen> cristian_c che fine hai fatto?
<cristian_c> jighen, controlla come si era detto ieri
<jighen> cristian_c ovvero? non so farlo pero se ti va entro con la live e mi dici tu come fare
<cristian_c> jighen, stessi comandi
<cristian_c> di ieri
<jighen> cristian_c se intendi xev e acpi_listen li ho gia provati
<cristian_c> jighen, no
<cristian_c> jighen, esempio: lshw -c display | grep driver
<jighen> cristian questa guida potrebbe risolvere niente?http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/ubuntu-i-tasti-fn-della-luminosita-non-funzionano-ecco-come-risolvere-48452/
<cristian_c> jighen, sai che la politica del canale è di non postare link a risorse esterne a ubuntu
<jighen> cristian_c comunque sto entrando e provo con  lshw -c display | grep driver e ti faccio sapere
<jighen> scusatemi non lo sapevo :(
<cristian_c> e in ogni quando trovi guide esterne, dovresti valutarle attentamente, prima di operare, per evitare possibili danni
<jighen> e per quello che ho chiesto a te cristian_c
<cristian_c> jighen, per prudenza andrebbero privilegiate sempre le risorse interne
<jighen> cristian_c va bene scusate ancora... comunque entro in live e ci sentiamo da la
<giulioadamello> Buognirono
<giulioadamello> ho dei rpoblemi reltivi all'installazione di ubuntu
<giulioadamello> e penso sia legato ad un problema di HDD
<cristian_c> giulioadamello, spiegati
<giulioadamello> ieri ho staccato il pc dalla spina senza fare arresta pc
<giulioadamello> una volta riaccesa mi dice qualcosa riguardante il grub e non mi riparte
<giulioadamello> piu ho letto su dei forume  mi hanno detto di reinstallare il sistema
<giulioadamello> operativo percheè l'hdd
<fenix_86> ragazzi .. siamo punto ed a capo .. oggi .. ho installato la versione della comunita 64 bit .. in quanto dopo aver smanettato per giorni su ubuntu mate .. volevo mettere una versione stabile senza ppa caxxi e mazzi ..
<giulioadamello> è danneggiato
<giulioadamello> ora quando inserisco l'usb con il SO
<giulioadamello> prima che parta il SO mi viene la scritta
<giulioadamello> DRDY error
<giulioadamello> HDD
<fenix_86> ora non si sa come mai .. unity è andato a donne di facili costumi .. fortunatamente io sto chattando dalla versione ospite .. ma è un macello un vero e proprio casino ..
<giulioadamello> poi dopo parte il SO e clicco su installa
<giulioadamello> solamente che poi ci mette tentissimo a caricare e poi
<giulioadamello> non va più avanti
<krabador> giulioadamello, solo se posti errori precisi, puoi predisporre l'aiuto
<giulioadamello> non penso sia normale 2 ore per l'installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> giulioadamello, e se t'è partito il disco, non c'è niente che ti si possa dire in questo canale
<jighen> cristian?c ho provato a dare lshw -c display | grep driver e mi da lo stesso risultato ovvero configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<giulioadamello> ma come faccio ? è lunghissimo il messaggio
<giulioadamello> che mi viene all'inizio
<krabador> fenix_86, "unity è andato a donne di facili costumi", contestualizza
<fenix_86> cristian_c: hai idea di come possa fare a reimpostare unity .. ho seguito un paio di guide ma nulla .. non c'e' nulla da fare ..
<giulioadamello> ma non so se è partito il disco o è l'installazione che non va
<giulioadamello> solitamente quandto ci mette ad installarsi ubuntu?
<fenix_86> krabador: andato a puttane .. non parte più ..
<krabador> fenix_86, oh, esprimiti tecnicamente per favore
<fenix_86> krabador: se apro la sessione principale non ci sono ne icone ne menu ne nulla solo schermo con lo sfondo viola
<krabador> fenix_86, e tu che cosa hai fatto oltre l'installazione?
<jighen> cristian_c *
<fenix_86> installato compiz tutto qui null'altro ..
<krabador> giulioadamello, dipende dall'hardware, ma a 2 ore non c'arriva
<cristian_c> jighen, è molto strano
<krabador> fenix_86, compiz
<krabador> fenix_86, da
<cristian_c> jighen, significa che la tua nvidia viene perfettamente ignorata
<krabador> fenix_86, problemi
<jighen> cristian_c quindi non è come dicevamo ieri che al momento del bisogno si avvia... ma funziona solo la intel?
<giulioadamello> come faccio a copiare la schermata con tute le scritte che mi viene all'inizio dell'accensione subito dopo di quelal della scheda madre per postarvela?
<giulioadamello> dato che dura pochi secondi?
<giulioadamello> cosi si capisce il problema
<fenix_86> krabador: compiz da problemi su ubuntu .. fa conflitti con unity ?? quindi per avere compiz .. devo continuare solo con mate ??
<krabador> fenix_86, se ctrl alt f2 apre un terminale, effettua il login testuale, e manda questo gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<cristian_c> jighen, infatti per questo ho chiesto di provare in live
<krabador> giulioadamello, cerca di vedere se menziona la voce s.m.a.r.t.
<jighen> cristian_c ora posso uscire da live? o vuoi fare altre prove?
<cristian_c> jighen, resta in live
<cristian_c> jighen, lspci -k
<cristian_c> jighen, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<giulioadamello> si menziona la voe smart
<cristian_c> jighen, dpkg -l | grep bee
<cristian_c> jighen, dpkg -l | grep bb
<cristian_c> jighen, tutti i risultati su pastebin
<krabador> giulioadamello, se il disco non ha problemi , da solo una cosa come "smart status ok"
<krabador> giulioadamello, se il messaggio è lungo, inizia a metterti nell'ottica che il disco ti sta abbandonando
<fenix_86> krabador: fatto .. ed ha eseguito il comando
<jighen> cristian_c ecco fatto http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900057/
<giulioadamello> riavvio e tra 5 minuti vi dico le varie scritte che mi compaiono all'inizio
<krabador> fenix_86, sudo shutdown -r now
<cristian_c> jighen, ok, la scheda nvidia è come se non esistesse
<cristian_c> c'è ma non viene attivata in alcun modo
<cristian_c> per motivi misteriosi
<jighen> cristian_c allora non è per niente ok xD
<cristian_c> jighen, torna sull'ubuntu installato
<cristian_c> uscendo dalla live
<jighen> va bene sto tornando cristian_C
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/477765/ubuntu-14-04-doesnt-detect-my-discrete-gpu
<jighen> cristian_c eccomi
<cristian_c> jighen, vai in driver aggiuntivi
<fenix_86> krabador: ho provato a fare l'accesso dalla sessione principale ma nulla .. sempre sfondo viola e basta neanche l'ombra di un menu e o icona
<giulioadamello> ho provato a vedere
<giulioadamello> mi vengono le seguenti scritte (tra le tantissime)
<jighen> cristian_c ci sono e mi dice nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<giulioadamello> Unrecover read error
<cristian_c> jighen, confermo la stranezza
<giulioadamello> medium error currente descriptor
<giulioadamello> failed commanda read
<krabador> giulioadamello, mi spiace, sta messo male
<giulioadamello> cos'ha?
<cristian_c> jighen, lspci -v
<giulioadamello> è da cambiare completamente pc o basta sostituire un componente?
<krabador> giulioadamello, è il disco a dare problemi, secondo quello che riporti
<jighen> cristian_c ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900240/
<giulioadamello> è da buttare quindi?
<giulioadamello> perchè poi fa rumori molto strani
<krabador> fenix_86, in grub, in avvio (se non ti appare, all'accensione premi il tasto shift) seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto, poi ancora la seconda voce dall'alto, che riporta recovery, avrai un menu, seleziona netework , poi root, e dai lo stesso comando che ti ho dato prima
<cristian_c> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<cristian_c> jighen, ubuntu 14.04 originale?
<jighen> sisi
<cristian_c> jighen, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jester-> 14,04 il deriver invidia è zoppo
<jighen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900305/
<teberr> su un laptop ho installato ubuntu da alcuni giorni si è scollegato da internet e non riesco a ricollegarlo mi potete aiutare?
<teberr> ho un laptop sul quale è installato ubuntu 14.04 si è scollegato da internet e non riesco a ricollegarlo
<krabador> giulioadamello, un disco che da problematiche che stai descrivendo, fondamentalmente è andato , ma ha bisogno di strumenti diagnostici ben precisi, per poterlo affermare al 100%
<krabador> giulioadamello, rivolgiti ad un centro
<teberr> all'apertura mi dice che non c'è collegamento di rete
<cristian_c> jighen, hai controllato il bios per vedere se la nvidia è attiva?
<krabador> teberr, wireless o cavo?
<giulioadamello> ok grazie mille
<teberr> wireless
<jighen> non c'è il bios e con uefi comunque ho controllato ed è attiva
<cristian_c> jighen, digita: sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<cristian_c> jighen, poi: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates-dev
<cristian_c> jighen, infine: sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus
<jighen> 7d020383
<cristian_c> ?
<jighen> cristian_c scusami sbagliato
<cristian_c> jighen, tutti i risultati su pastebin
<jighen> cristian_c aspetta sta installando
<cristian_c> jighen, tutto l'output in un unico paste
<jighen> cristian_c certo :D
<senmar> salve ho un vecchio acer portatile con 512mb di ram e un intel centrino come processore. volevo formattarlo e intalare un ubuntu adatto alle sue misere prestazioni ma allo stesso tempo funzionale
<mibofra> senmar, xubuntu o lubuntu dovrebbero poter girare su quel pc
<cristian_c> mibofra, togli pure xubuntu
<mibofra> scarichi le iso, provi il sistema operativo in live e se ti convince lo installi
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900500/
<senmar> ok grazie mille!
<fenix_86> krabador: ho fatto tutto quello che mi hai detto .. ma nulla .. son ancora nella sessione ospite ..
<mibofra> probabile cristian_c ma nominalmente su 512MB dovrebbe girare. Provare in live non nuoce
<cristian_c> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI saranno installati:  bbswitch-dkms dkms lib32gcc1 libc6-i386 libcuda1-331-updates  nvidia-331-updates nvidia-331-updates-dev nvidia-331-updates-uvm  nvidia-libopencl1-331-updates nvidia-opencl-icd-331-updates nvidia-prime  nvidia-settings
<jighen> cristian_c fatto e ora?
<cristian_c> jighen, ora puoi verificare
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<cristian_c> jighen, optirun firefox
<Massimo> Buonasera a tutti non riesco ad avviare u unti sul pc potete aiutarmi
<cristian_c> !aiuto | Massimo
<ubot-it> Massimo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jighen> cristian_c seguo la guida per Nvidia Optimus?
<cristian_c> jighen, hai digitato il comando?
<fenix_86> cristian_c: è possibile che unity sia scazzato perche non ci sono i driver della scheda ??? mi chiedeve se conveniva installare più desk valutare eventualmente il piu comodo ..
<cristian_c> fenix_86, non ho idea di che cosa tu abbia fatto
<jighen> cristian_c ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900682/
<vbextreme> fenix_86: schermo viola o schermo nero significano problemi video
<cristian_c> [ 1932.535673] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE) intel(0): [drm] failed to set drm interface version: Permission denied [13].
<cristian_c> jighen, lspci -k
<fenix_86> cristian_c: semplice .. installato ex novo ubuntu 14.04 64 bit versione della comunità .. installato compiz .. impostato cubo .. basta .. solo questo non ho installato null'altro .. solo questo ..
<cristian_c> fenix_86, installato compiz?
<fenix_86> cristian_c: si
<Massimo> Ubuntu non si avvia
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900708/
<cristian_c> ma unity non è un plugin di compiz, lol?
<cristian_c> !dettagli | Massimo
<ubot-it> Massimo: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<fenix_86> cristian_c: non ti seguo ..
<cristian_c> jighen, visto che non hai riavviato il sistema, prova a farlo per vedere se poi optirun funge
<fenix_86> cristian_c: instendi che unity ha una dipendenza diretta da compiz ?
<cristian_c> fenix_86, unity è un plugin di compiz, teoricamente
<jighen> cristian_c faccio e torno
<cristian_c> fenix_86, non c'è unity senza compiz
<Massimo> Versione1.99-21ubuntu3.17
<fenix_86> cristian_c: forse non son stato molto tecnico .. e mi scuso per questo .. ho installato ccsm ..
<cristian_c> Massimo, magari contestualizza
<cristian_c> fenix_86, beh, quello è il gestore delle impostazioni di config
<cristian_c> che è ben diverso...
<cristian_c> *di compiz
<krabador> fenix_86, hai detto di avere nvidia?
<jighen> cristian_c riavviato
<cristian_c> jighen, optirun firefox
<fenix_86> si 610m da 2 gb .. ma in fase di installazione vedevo che aveva scaricato nvidia 331
<jighen> cristian_c da sempre la stessa risposta
<cristian_c> mmmmmm
<fenix_86> comunque per quanto riguarda un discorso di stabilità .. tra qutti gli ambienti grafici .. qual è il piu stabile ?? quello sviluppato piu a lungo ??
<cristian_c> jighen, cat /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<vbextreme> Nvidea spesso richiede l installazione manuale con annesso il controllo dei file modificati, se vai sul sito e leggi il read me trovi l installazione passo passo, lunga,lunga ma ben dettagliata
<krabador> fenix_86, gnome3 , kde, xfce, sono questi quelli storici, ma se il tuo obiettivo è inquinarli con compiz ,possono avere vita breve
<krabador> fenix_86, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<krabador> !pastebin | fenix_86
<ubot-it> fenix_86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jighen> cristian_c ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900804/
<Massimo> Non sono pratico di p.c
<fenix_86> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900807/
<cristian_c> jighen, optirun -b primus firefox
<cristian_c> Massimo, ok, ma prova a spiegare tutto quello che è successo
<cristian_c> la palla di vetro è ancora a lucidare, purtroppo
<jighen> cristian_c ecco da sempre la stessa risposta http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900840/
<krabador> fenix_86, sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<krabador> vbextreme, sul sito nvidia trovi le istruzioni passo passo per il loro .run
<krabador> vbextreme, il che non riguarda un sistema che pacchettizza internamente il driver, per motivi strutturali
<Massimo> Per mancata corrente ho provato a riavviare il p.c e mi compare 5 scritte tra cui u unti con Linux 3.2.0-74-generic
<krabador> Massimo, la prima in alto cosa fa
<damiano> u unti = Ubuntu immagino...
<cristian_c> Massimo, puoi postare una schermata?
<Massimo> gnu gru b version 1.99-21ubuntu3.17
<krabador> Massimo, se il menu è selezionabile, nel senso che riesci a muovere la selezione , tra le linee, seleziona la prima in alto e premi invio
<vbextreme> krabador: non so perché ma nvidea digerisce meglio il loro .run. Almeno per i miei casi che naturalmente non sono una regola e magari persone del tuo calibro sanno di più.
<Massimo> ok
<krabador> !amefunge | vbextreme
<ubot-it> vbextreme: un po' di buonsenso... solo perché ne sei capace non vuol dire che dovresti farlo (o consigliarlo ad altri). Pensa prima di agire. "A me funziona" non significa che può andare bene per tutti. L'ultima versione di qualsiasi cosa non sempre è raccomandabile se vuoi un sistema stabile.
<jighen> cristian_c come faccio?
<Massimo> nello schermo compare busybox Vladimiro 18.5(ubuntu 1:1,18.5-1ubuntu4.1) building-in shell(ash)
<fenix_86> krabador: fatto tutto ed ora ??
<cristian_c> jighen, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Massimo> Busy box v1 non Vladimiro
<krabador> fenix_86, riavvia
<jighen> cristian_c ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9900997/
<cristian_c> jighen, dkms status
<superstep> hey vbextreme!
<superstep> qualcuno sa come faccio a chiudere la comunicazione con netcat quando lo avvio come server?
<superstep> ops scusate pensavo di essere in ubuntu-it-chat
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901072/
<Massimo> Dopo la scritta (initramfs) cosa devo digitare
<cristian_c> jighen, sudo gedit /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf
<jighen> cristian_c ci sono
<cristian_c> jighen, le seguenti righe:
<krabador> !grub | Massimo
<ubot-it> Massimo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<cristian_c> KernelDriver=nvidia-current
<krabador> Massimo, segui la guida del ripristino
<cristian_c> LibraryPath=/usr/lib/nvidia-current:/usr/lib32/nvidia-current
<cristian_c> XorgModulePath=/usr/lib/nvidia-current/xorg,/usr/lib/xorg/modules
<krabador> Massimo, quand'è saltata la corrente, cosa stavi facendo?
<cristian_c> jighen, le cambi come in questo modo:
<cristian_c> jighen, KernelDriver=nvidia-331-updates
<Massimo> Non ero in casa. Il p c era acceso .
<cristian_c> jighen, LibraryPath=/usr/lib/nvidia-331-updates:/usr/lib32/nvidia-VERSION
<cristian_c> jighen, XorgModulePath=/usr/lib/nvidia-331-updates/xorg,/usr/lib/xorg/modules
<cristian_c> jighen, dopo aver modificato le tre righe, salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<krabador> Massimo, hai questa http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png   ?
<jighen> cristian_c fatto ora?
<cristian_c> jighen, riavvia il pc.
<jighen> cristian_c arrivo
<cristian_c> jighen, optirun firefox
<jighen> cristian_c eccomi
<krabador> Massimo, hai questa http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png   ?
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901326/
<cristian_c> [  180.534875] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: Could not load GPU driver
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> jighen, lsmod
<jighen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901380/
<jighen> ecco cristian_c
<cristian_c> jighen, lspci -k
<cristian_c> jighen, lshw -c display | grep driver
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901428/
<Massimo> Krabador no la schermata e' diversa
<cristian_c> jighen, sono scomparsi i driver nvidia
<cristian_c> ma qui ci sta
<cristian_c> jighen, sudo modprobe nvidia
<Lilith_DA> ho bisogno di una mano
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901449/
<cristian_c> jighen, optirun -b primus firefox
<krabador> Massimo, hai modo di postarla?
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901469/
<Lilith_DA> ho aperto l'iso e ho aperto ubuntu per la prima volta fatto tutto si è riavviato e ora ubuntu non parte mi dice "the disk for /tmp is not ready yet or not presente
<Lilith_DA> ho aperto l'iso e ho aperto ubuntu per la prima volta fatto tutto si è riavviato e ora ubuntu non parte mi dice "the disk for /tmp is not ready yet or not presente
<cristian_c> !ripeti | Lilith_DA
<ubot-it> Lilith_DA: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<Lilith_DA> non mi apre ubuntu
<cristian_c> jighen, primusrun firefox
<Lilith_DA> ???
<jighen> cristian con primusrun firefox mi si avvia firefox
<cristian_c> immagino con la scheda intel
<Lilith_DA> io?
<cristian_c> jighen, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-prime
<jighen> fatto cristian_c
<cristian_c> jighen, dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3
<krabador> oh, lilith, descrivi che cosa hai fatto, in che pc, eccetera
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901577/
<Massimo> Krabador non riesco a postare la foto
<Lilith_DA> non mi apre ubuntu
<krabador> !image | Massimo
<ubot-it> Massimo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> usa imgur
<Lilith_DA> io?
<cristian_c> jighen, c'era parecchia roba
<krabador> Lilith_DA, leggi qualche linea fa, una linea che porta il tuo nome, scritta da me
<cristian_c> jighen, sudo dpkg --purge `dpkg -l | egrep "^rc" | cut -d ' ' -f3`
<jighen> cristian_c fatto
<Lilith_DA> devo descivere il pc?
<krabador> Lilith_DA, devi dire tutto quello che hai fatto con precisione, e dare le caratteristiche del pc
<cristian_c> jighen, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<cristian_c> jighen, qui la situazione non è molto semplice
<cristian_c> dovrei provare direttamente , ma non ho un pc con doppia gpu
<Lilith_DA> asp
<Lilith_DA> apro w xp e guardo cpu-z
<Lilith_DA> + o - ho un giga e mezzo di ram
<jighen> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901620/
<Lilith_DA> una cpu intel  da 1100h
<jighen> cristian_c cosa devi provare? penso che si dovrebbe trovare un altro con doppia scheda che ci puo dare una mano... non credo di essere l'unico al mondo xD
<cristian_c> jighen, ok, ripristina bumblebee.conf
<cristian_c> jighen, no no, intendevo provare direttamente
<cristian_c> ma non ho possibilità
<jighen> cristian_c come ripristino?
<Lilith_DA> non ha la scheda di rete o almeno non la legge
<cristian_c> jighen, comunque, nel bumblebee.conf rimetti a posto le righe
<cristian_c> jighen, dove c'è -331-updates, rimetti -current
<cristian_c> quelle tre righe lì
<cristian_c> salvi, chiudi l'editor e riavvii
<Lilith_DA> io?
<cristian_c> Lilith_DA, quale cpu?
<krabador> Lilith_DA, sei inaiutabile se continui cosi'
<cristian_c> Lilith_DA, portatile, desktop?
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Lilith_DA> guarda la scheda tecnica del ibm portatile x40
<jighen> cristian_c sto riavviando
<cristian_c> è un pc del 2004
<Lilith_DA> si
<cristian_c> pentium m?
<Lilith_DA> Tecnologia Intel Centrino basata su processore Pentium M 1,2GHz e chipset i855GM
<Lilith_DA>     disco da 1,8" 4200 rpm 40GB (sarà disponibile una versione a 60 e 80GB)
<Lilith_DA>     512 MB di memoria DDR
<Lilith_DA>     ethernet Gigabit e modulo bluetooth integrato
<Lilith_DA>     7 ore di autonomia con batteria standard (dichiarate dal costruttore)
<jester-> bello giovane è ancora adolescente
<jighen> cristian_c ecco fatto
<cristian_c> jighen, lshw -c display | grep driver
<jighen> cristian_c ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/9901761/
<cristian_c> non carica più il driver nvidia
<jighen> cristian_c è positivo o negativo?
<cristian_c> jighen, prova a cambiare driver da Driver aggiuntivi
<Massimo> Krabador Se ci sono riuscito e' visibile su http:// imgur .com/POLmmrQ
<cristian_c> jighen, per il resto, guarda, ti direi di aprire un topic sul forum o una richiesta su Chiedi, per via del fatto che la cosa non si risolve su due piedi, a quanto pare
<jighen> cristian_c nessun driver aggiuntivo disponibile
<cristian_c> jighen, mmmmm
<cristian_c> jighen, a questo punto va capito come gestire bumblebee e i suoi pacchetti
<cristian_c> nel modo più appropriato
<cristian_c> jighen, fammi sapere
<lilithdai> Tecnologia Intel Centrino basata su processore Pentium M 1,2GHz e chipset i855GM     disco da 1,8" 4200 rpm 40GB (sarà disponibile una versione a 60 e 80GB)     1512 MB di memoria DDR     ethernet Gigabit e modulo bluetooth integrato     7 ore di autonomia con batteria standard (dichiarate dal costruttore)     non entra in ubuntu
<jighen> cristian_c tu sai come va gestito bumblebee ?
<cristian_c> jighen, non ho provato direttamente
<cristian_c> altrimenti ti avrei detto
<cristian_c> jighen, ho detto di fare un po' quello che si trova sul wiki e su askubuntu
<cristian_c> ma evidentemente non basta per venirne a capo
<jighen> cristian_c quindi tu non mi sai aiutare? devo chiedere aiuto ad altri?
<cristian_c> jighen, non ti saprei aiutare velocemente
<cristian_c> secondo me richiede tempo
<cristian_c> se non ci si è passati direttamente
<jighen> cristian_c ma guarda un po quanto sono fortunato
<cristian_c> jighen, beh, comunque, puoi sempre disinstallare i pacchetti installati oggi
<cristian_c> jighen, http://askubuntu.com/questions/477765/ubuntu-14-04-doesnt-detect-my-discrete-gpu
<cristian_c> jighen, diciamo che il tuo problema (sia quello dei tasti schermo, sia quello della gpu) non sono proprio banali
<cristian_c> ci vuole un certo impegno
<jighen> cristian_c grazie di tutto comunque
<cristian_c> jighen, più che altro fammi sapere
<cristian_c> vorrei sapere come va a finire sta storia
<cristian_c> :P
<krabador> !grub | Massimo
<ubot-it> Massimo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<jighen> cristian_c magari segnalo il bug e spero che lo risolvano
<krabador> segui la guida del ripristino
<cristian_c> jighen, secondo me, come ti ho detto, dovresti fare una richiesta di supporto specifica
<cristian_c> jighen, puoi chiedere pure qui, ma ci sono anche altri strumenti di supporto
<jighen> cristian_c non sono un gran genio xD non saprei come, ne dove farla farla
<cristian_c> jighen, come ho scritto prima, ci sono il forum e Chiedi, ad esempio
<cristian_c> jighen, in cui puoi descrivere tutto quello che hai fatto fino ad ora per trovare una soluzione
<cristian_c> e agevolare il lettore potenziale aiutante
<jighen> cristian_c boh a sto punto non so che dire ora vediamo cosa posso fare
<cristian_c> jighen, sì, semmai poi fai un fischio
<jighen> cristian_c va bene ti terro aggiornato
<cristian_c> jighen, grazie
<cristian_c> :)
<jighen> cristian_c ma di che grazie a te
<cristian_c> jighen, mi dispiace, comunque, non aver risolto subito
<jighen> cristian_c figurati alla fine ci hai provato
<jighen> cristian_c ti dispiace cercarmi in privato? vorrei chiederti delle cose
<dariovero> ciao ho un problema..laltro giorno mi si è sspento il pc nel mentre che usavo un hard disk esterno e ora che lo collego mi dice impossibile montare la posizione,impossibile montare il file
<dariovero> cosa posso fare?
<krabador> dariovero, se sta in garanzia, portalo in assistenza
<dariovero> non è in garanzie...e qualcosa di grave?
<r00t_> dariovero: collegato via usb?
<dariovero> si
<dariovero> e ora nn riesco a far niente
<r00t_> dariovero, teoricamente non dovrebbe essersi danneggiato l'hardisk, io controllerei con una live di una distro qualasiasi
<dariovero> come?
<r00t_> come hai installato ubuntu? non tramite un cd/usb?
<dariovero> tramite cd da un amico
<r00t_> posta su paste2.org il risultato del commando: ls -al /media
<r00t_> anzi, dovrebbe starci anche qui, senza andare su paste2
<r00t_> vado a cena, a dopo
<dariovero> sul terminale devo scriverlo?
<dariovero> ok grazie a dopo
<r00t_> eccomi
<r00t_> si  nel terminale devi scriverlo
<stefy> ciao a tutti sono riuscita a installare lubentu!
<stefy> ora ho un problema su fb con flas player
<stefy> flash player
<stefy> ma come si installano i programmi su lubentu?
<r00t_> lubento o lubuntu?
<stefy> anche chromium non ci riesco..??
<stefy> lubentu
<stefy> aiuto
<r00t_> non esiste che io sappia lubentu, sicuramente intendi lubuntu
<krabador> stefy: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-addons lubuntu-restricted-extras
<stefy> non so usarlo sto diventando matta
<stefy> cosa significa scusa?
<krabador> stefy: apri un terminale, e copi incolli quel comando
<krabador> premi invio
<r00t_> se install direttamente chrome ha già il flash installato
<stefy> un terminale come si fa?
<krabador> stefy: premi ctrl alt t
<krabador> stefy: o lo apri con il menu in basso a sinistra, tra gli accessori
<stefy> ho fatto
<krabador> adesso ti installa tutta una serie di pacchetti, tra cui flashplayer
<stefy> e per chiudere faccio x normalmente?
<krabador> stefy: aspetta che finisca
<stefy> si ho installato
<krabador> stefy: che browser c'è di base, dentro lubuntu?
<stefy> mi da ok sotto
<krabador> stefy: che browser c'è di base, dentro lubuntu?
<stefy> firefox
<krabador> se il terminale è tornato al punto da ricevere ancora comandi puoi chiudere
<krabador> adesso firefox avrà il flash
<krabador> ma dopo il riavvio di firefoz
<dariovero> r00t mi dice comando nn trovato
<r00t_> dariovero, ls -al /media
<r00t_> dariovero, è quello il comando
<akis24> sera
<ni291187> ciao a tutti, ho un problemone con l'avanzamento da 12lts a 14lts: x non ne vuole piu sapere di avviarsi, funziona solo il terminale : help :(
<ni291187> krabador , pardon, ci sei?
<krabador> !ripristino | ni291187
<ubot-it> ni291187: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ni291187> ciao krabador , sono il tipo di ieri sera, hai qualche altro suggerimento?
<ni291187> failed-update
<krabador> ni291187, fa il backup delle cose importanti in quel sistema , e segui la guida di ripristino
<ni291187> krabador , ma per il ripristino meglio usare la live della 14lts (mai avviatasi) oppure la live della del precedente che avevo?
<krabador> ni291187, meglio usare 14.04 lts
<ni291187> perché la wiki fa riferimento di utilizzare la rel identica a quella precedente (funzionante)
<ni291187> non essendosi mai avviata la 14 ho il dubbio
<ni291187> sisi parlo esclusivamente di lts..
<themiddleman-> è comunque stato eseguito un aggiornamento
<themiddleman-> ni291187, potrebbe andare anche la 14.10, se segui quella procedura
<ni291187> ..proviamo, però strano che si sia piantato, nessuna repo strana, nessun pacchetto strano, da lts ad lts :(
<it-32> krabrador scusa mi succede una cosa strana se apro il browser navigo per un attimo poi devo disconnettermi e riconnettermi da NM per poter tornare a navigare eppure la connessione va come vedi ti sto scrivendo e solo la navigazione . pui darmi qualche dritta? grazie
<ni291187> é esploso tutto da 12lts a 14lts... preferisci
<ni291187> pardon, preferisco stare su rel "collaudate"
<krabador> it-32, va a settare i dns a mano, in network manager
<krabador> it-32, selezioni la tua rete
<krabador> it-32, seleziona "dhcp solo indirizzi" , ed inserisci nel campo dns, i dns del tuo provider
<it-32> nel campo dns ho l'ip del router sul router i dns che ho sempre usato
<it-32> penso che se era questione di dns non dovevo navigare propio
<it-32> no che navigo per un po e poi mi tocca disconnettermi e riconnettermi per tornare a navigare
<it-32> e non uso dhcp
<it-32> il dhcp e disabilitato nella mia rete
<krabador> it-32, in rete statica l'indirizzo del router è il gateway
<it-32> infatti
<krabador> puoi settare i dns nel loro campo
<krabador> prova
<it-32> provo anche se non capisco il senso dal momento che come dns uso il mio gateway
<it-32> fatto
<it-32> krabador uguale :(
<krabador> it-32, hai riavviato il router?
<it-32> guardo nel log magari esce fuori qualcosa
<it-32> si piu' volte
<it-32> krabador in syslog trovo spesso il ripetersi di queste voci
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9904473/
<krabador> it-32, se non usi ipv6 puoi disabilitarlo in network manager
<it-32> metto su ignora?
<krabador> si
<it-32> fatto
<it-32> speriamo bene
<krabador> it-32, hai riavviato il router in tutto questo ?
<it-32> si adesso lo rifaccio
<stefy> ciao
<stefy> sono tornata..avrei qualche domanda..
<stefy> non sono riuscita ad installare chromium
<stefy> su firefox non va flash player
<stefy> e non riesco a caricare i giochi su facebook
<krabador> stefy, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<krabador> stefy, da terminale
<stefy> come posso installare entrambi?
<krabador> chiudi e riapri firefox
<krabador> stefy, e visto che ci stai
<krabador> !pastebin | stefy
<ubot-it> stefy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> manda pure qui in canale il risultato del comando
<stefy> complicato..
<stefy> un momento che devo capire come si apre il terminale
<krabador> stefy, l'hai fatto anche prima
<stefy> si me lo devo scrivere
<stefy> alt canc t
<stefy> giusto?
<krabador> stefy, prima che sistema usavi?
<krabador> stefy, con continuità intendo
<stefy> xp
<stefy> non si puo'..dice inpossibile acquistare..
<stefy> il blocco sulla directory..
<stefy> di amministrazione
<krabador> stefy, perchè lubuntu , ha il menu sotto a sinistra, adibito praticamente a fare le stesse cose del menu di xp
<krabador> stefy, quando non tovi una cosa, valla a cercare prima li
<krabador> stefy, e sono sicuro che non hai copiato ed incollato correttamente il comando che ti ho mandato
<stefy> lo faccio..ma non sono riuscita a capire come si installano i programmi
<stefy> gestore pacchetti
<stefy> credo ma poi non riesco
<krabador> stefy, magari una cosa per volta
<krabador> stefy, flash ---> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<krabador> da terminale
<stefy> io vorrei solo sistemare facebbok per i giochi
<krabador> stefy, e non ti serve flash?
<stefy> si si
<stefy> forse l'ho messo
<krabador> ecco, per favore
<krabador> vuoi
<krabador> mandare
<krabador> il comando
<stefy> ma sono tutti codici come questo
<krabador> che ti ho suggerito?
<krabador> stefy, se l'hai mandato, puoi mandare il pastebin
<krabador> ovvero
<krabador> !pastebin | stefy
<ubot-it> stefy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<stefy> non ho capito bene cme scusami
<krabador> copi quello che è uscito nel terminale
<krabador> lo incolli in questo sito pastebin
<stefy> devo copiare cosa mi esce?
<krabador> clicchi paste
<krabador> ed incolli qui il link dopo aver premuto paste?
<krabador> il link è quello che hai nel browser, nella barra degli indirizzi
<stefy> ok
<stefy> spero di esser riuscita
<stefy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9904799/
<stefy> cosi?
<it32> krabador grazie sembra vada ...per ora! quindi cosa era l'ipv6?
<krabador> it32, probabile
<it32> ha ok
<stefy> riavvio cosi vedo se va flash player
<krabador> stefy, prendi in giro?
<krabador> stefy, sinceramente , non ti preoccupare
<stefy> no
<stefy> cosa ho fatto adesso
<stefy> devo uscire dalla chat ok
<krabador> ti sei presa la briga di imparare una procedura, per incollare una cosa che non c'entra nulla con quello che ti è stato chiesto ?
<stefy> cerco di arrangiarmi
<krabador> stefy, nessuno ti sta cacciando, ma se non hai intenzione di seguire chi ti parla
<krabador> non ha molto senso che tu venga qui
<stefy> io vorrei ma non ho capito dopo il terminale cosa devo fare
<Carlin0> stefy, 1) dai un comando
<Carlin0> 2) il terminale risponde
<Carlin0> 3) copi la risposta
<Carlin0> 4) incolli nel sito del pastebin
<Carlin0> non è difficile
<stefy> e a cosa serve il pastebin?
<Carlin0> a fari si che chi ti aiuta veda la risposta
<krabador> a far vedere quello che ha fatto la macchina con il comando suggerito
<stefy> a ok..odesso cmq ho rifatto e ha funzionato
<stefy> se vuoi lo rifaccio e ti copio quello che esce
<krabador> non ha senso dopo 20 min
<krabador> stefy, hai altre domande?
<stefy> asp provo
<stefy> stefy@stefy-NC10:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<krabador> no, stefy , ti è stato segnalato pastebin
<krabador> perchè non si incolla in canale
<it32> krabador scusa posso una domanda?
<it32> e' possibile installare una versione antecedente di un software?
<Carlin0> it32, si ma non dai repo , ti devi scaricare il pacchetto e te lo installi a mano
<it32> nella fattispece volevo installare xbmc 12 ma apt mi installa kodi 14
<Carlin0> !info xbmc
<ubot-it> xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:12.3+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 15533 kB, installed size 40533 kB
<it32> Carlin0 :( ho capito meno di prima.... mi stai dicendo che sulla 14.10 non posso mettere quella versione?
<Carlin0> it32, non ho detto questo anche perchè non lo so
<krabador> it32, allora, io personalmente uso xbmc/kodi, come mai vuoi proprio la 12?
<Carlin0> ho detto scarichi il pacchetto e te lo installi a mano
<it32> ktabador incompatibilita' di addon con l'ultima versione
<krabador> it32, se parli di addon video, probabilmente non funzioneranno piu' neanche nella 12
<it32> xvdr non va su kodi 14
<krabador> molti sono stati aggiornati / riscritti
<krabador> dovresti verificare a riguardo sul loro forum
<krabador> alla sezione addon
<krabador> e vedere a riguardo
<krabador> it32, che ubuntu usi?
<it32> 14.10
<it32> ho installato tutto ma quell' addon non va da quello che leggevo sulla 12 dovrebbe andare
<it32> ma dove trovo il pacchetto non l'ho capito
<Carlin0> it32, eh quello è problema tuo
<it32> come pacchetto intendo la versione di xbmc 12
<krabador> it32, puoi scaricare il pacchetto di trusty, per mantenerti allineato con ubunut
<krabador> it32, ma xbmc non è solo un pacchetto
<krabador> dovresti installare tutti i pacchetti, e bloccarne l'aggionrnamento
<it32> azz gia avevo problemi con i ppa e mi avevate consigliato di ripristinare... poi ho risolto! non voglio fare altri macelli lascio le cose come sono allora. grazie delle info
<krabador> it32, vdr-plugin-xvdr è alla versione0.9.9-655~b300fc3-utopic
<krabador> sicuro di avere questa?
<krabador> forse devi soltanto reinstallare il plugin
<it32> provo a reinstallarlo nuovamente
<it32> krabador ho la versione 0.9.8.20130430 su kodi di vdr xvdr client
<krabador> it32, hai provato il pvr di kodi?
<it32> vnsi si
<it32> non va
<krabador> it32, http://forum.kodi.tv/forumdisplay.php?fid=27
<it32> grazie krabador mo cerco un poco
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-28
<akis24> giorno
<pitzalone> buongiorno.
<pitzalone> posso fare domande anche su lubuntu in questa chat?
<akis24> pitzalone: chiedi pure
<GIULI> ciao ho ubuntu 14 04 lts il pc funziona solamente piu in sessione ospite .
<Luciph3r> GIULI: sistemalo o rischi di puzzare dopo 3gg ... ( riavvio da grub vai al secondo rigo e avvia alla schermata di scelta vai di root bash ... ) prima fai un man useradd sarà il comando che dovrai usare per creare l'utente
<pitzalone> akis24: vorrei prendermi un portatile touch. Sapete dirmi se il lenovo con lo schermo ripaltabile ha problemi dopo l'installazione?
<akis24> pitzalone: saperl oa priori è difficile ma scaricando il file iso e creando un disco live si puo' provare e vedere se tutto funziona bene
<akis24> pitzalone: basta selezionare all'avvio " prova ubuntu senza installare "
<GIULI> non sono per niente pratica pui essere piu dettagliato grazie
<Luciph3r> GIULI: nuova installazione ?
<GIULI> no e 6 anni che gira bene... ma da qualche giorno impazzisce e non ti fa piu usare alcun comando
<akis24> GIULI: hai aggiornato il sistema ? che versione di ubuntu usi ? tipo pc ?
<Luciph3r> GIULI: sicura che sia l'OS ? PS 14.04 c'è da poco ... 6 anni quindi ha incominciato a dare problemi dopo l'aggiornamento ?
<Luciph3r> akis24: ciao , vai tu ... io sono alle prese con chimica ..
<akis24> ciao Luciph3r
<GIULI> probabile ...ma non mi permette di fare aggiornamenti..
<akis24> GIULI: quando accedi al login se dai la password che succede ?
<GIULI> mi fa entrare nel mio profilo gira lento e poi si blocca durante la navigazione o gli aggiornamenti..
<ExPBoy> sa di disco pieno o in fin di vita
<akis24> GIULI: che pc usi ?
<GIULI> hp compaq
<akis24> GIULI modello ?
<pitzalone> akis24: lo devo comprare e vorrei avere un consiglio se prendere o no quel portatile rispetto ad un altro
<GIULI> presario a900
<akis24> pitzalone: ti ho risposto non saprei dirti se lo schermo touch viene supportato ..
<pitzalone> akis24: ok... faccio una ricerca su google
<akis24> GIULI: entra col tuo account e proviamo a fare pulizia e aggiornamenti se possibile
<GIULI> se entro nella mia sessione 99% si  blocca e l unica soluzione?
<akis24> GIULI: sei loggata come ospite ora ?
<GIULI> si
<akis24> GIULI:  apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get update  ti chiedera' la password credo dalla anche se non la vedi scritta e dai invio  e metti su paste
<akis24> !paste | GIULI
<ubot-it> GIULI: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jighen> buon giorno ragazzi avrei bisogno di un chiarimento banale... qual'è la differenza fra sessione di ubuntu gnome fallback compiz e quella di metacity? so che entrambi (compiz e metacity) sono dei window manager ma in cosa si distinguono?
<akis24> jighen: prova a dare un occhiata qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4596899
<akis24> jighen: Con GNOME Flashback Session avremo a disposizione due varianti: una basata sul window manager Compiz e una più leggera basata sul window manager Metacity molto utile per pc datati con poche risorse disponibili.
<jighen> grazie akis24 pero avevo gia letto quella pagina... ma continuo a non capire la differenza... apparte gli effetti in piu che si possono usare con compiz entrambi fanno la stessa cosa quindi non capisco quale sia la differenza sostanziale che puo portare alla scelta di uno rispetto ad un altro
<akis24> jighen:  la leggerezza ..
<jighen> quindi è solo una questione di "leggerezza" anche se disattivando gli effetti inutili di compiz otterrei la stessa cosa no?
<akis24> jighen: direi di si quasi ma non avrebbe senso togliere tutto per arrivare ad avere le prestazioni di quello che usa metacity
<jighen> ho capito grazie mille per il chiarimento akis24 :D
<akis24> jighen: di nulla
<GIULI> sono entrata nella mia sessione mi ripeti il comando da dare sul terminale
<akis24>  GIULI dai sudo apt-get update  ti chiedera' la password credo dalla anche se non la vedi scritta e dai invio
<GIULI> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<jighen> raga vorrei un'altra informazione se qualcuno mi può aiutare... anni fa forse... quando provai per la prima volta linux installai ubuntu o forse debian non ricordo bene... e una cosa che mi fece impazzire era il fatto che quando andavo con il mouse sopra un file audio mi partiva la riproduzione stile "anteprima"... essendo completamente ignorante disinstallai linux per poi riprovarci un po di tempo dopo pero quella
<jighen>  funzione non l'ho piu avuta... mi piacerebbe averla... qualcuno sa se è necessario scaricare qualche pacchetto specifico o qualche programma... o magari settare qualche impostazione
<akis24> GIULI: devi copiarci dentro il risultato .. e premere paste
<akis24> !chat | jighen
<ubot-it> jighen: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<GIULI> si scusami http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9914359/
<jighen> akis24 si scusami vado su ubuntu-chat
<GIULI> appena sono entrata nella mia sessione mi ha chiesto subito di riavviare  per gli aggiornamenti cosi ho fatto .. sembra che giri adesso...
<akis24> GIULI: bene
<GIULI> come ti sembra?
<akis24> GIULI: dal terminale dai sudo apt-get clean  cosi togli un po' di roba vecchia
<akis24> GIULI: se dici che è a posto ..
<GIULI> questo comando non lavora..
<akis24> GIULI: ha funzionato tranquilla
<GIULI> ok altro per migliorare l efficenza?
<akis24> GIULI: no a posto cosi
<GIULI> grazie! buon lavoro
<akis24> GIULI: di nulla
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<antoo> huawei e353 non riconosciuta su ubuntu 14  a 64 bit
<cristian_c> antoo, apri un terminale
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> antoo, scollega e ricollega il modem
<cristian_c> antoo, poi digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> antoo, e: lsusb && lsusb -t
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> antoo, infine , posta i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | antoo
<ubot-it> antoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antoo> la chiavetta non viene riconosciuta
<antoo> come mai?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> antoo, infine , posta i risultati su pastebin
<cristian_c> non vedo il link al paste
<antoo> ho provato su un pc a 32 bit e funziona
<jester-> antoo: non tutto è linux digeribile, bisogna stare attenti quando si acquista
<antoo> ok ma devo farlo con chiavetta inserita?
<cristian_c> antoo, come sopra ↑
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> antoo, scollega e ricollega il modem
<antoo> ok
<antoo> che canale devo indicare?
<cristian_c> antoo, canale?
<antoo> ?
<cristian_c> antoo, hai digitato i comandi?
<antoo> sì
<cristian_c> antoo, posta i risultati su pastebin
<antoo> devo incollare i risultati
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> !paste | antoo
<ubot-it> antoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antoo> fatto
<cristian_c> antoo, ora posta il link al paste
<antoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9914838/
<cristian_c> antoo, ok, ho visto
<cristian_c> antoo, viene visto come memoria di massa
<antoo> quindi?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<antoo> su pc a 32 bit con lo stesso sistema operativo và
<antoo> credo sia il 64 bit
<cristian_c> antoo, usb-modeswitch è installato?
<antoo> sì sì
<cristian_c> antoo, anche il pacchetto -data?
<antoo> non sò
<cristian_c> antoo, dpkg -l | grep modeswitch
<cristian_c> antoo, risultato su pastebin
<antoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9914966/
<cristian_c> antoo, come vedi, è installato
<antoo> ok
<antoo> e quindi da che dipende?
<cristian_c> antoo, digita: ls -l /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/
<cristian_c> antoo, come sempre , risultato su pastebin
<PeppeSR> buongiorno
<antoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9915003/
<PeppeSR> ho installato una vpn su lubuntu seguendo i passi della guida su help ma non mi fa connettere, vorrei vedere l errore che mi da, dove posso vederlo?
<cristian_c> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 258 gen 10 13:28 12d1:14fe
<cristian_c> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 258 gen 10 13:19 12d1:14fe~
<cristian_c> antoo, ci avevi già messo mano?
<antoo> sì
<antoo> un pò
<antoo> qualche guida
<antoo> in rete
<cristian_c> antoo, attenzione
<cristian_c> alle guide 'in rete'
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> che potresti aver fatto danni
<antoo> che devo fare ora?
<cristian_c> antoo, quali guida hai seguito?
<antoo> boooo
<antoo> in giro
<cristian_c> antoo, ...
<antoo> come mai non la vede?
<cristian_c> antoo, lo sai che questo è il peggior approccio possibile?
<antoo> in che senso?
<cristian_c> cioè , seguire guide a caso, senza sapere cosa si sta facendo
<antoo> e lo sò
<cristian_c> e mica tanto
<antoo> ma ben poco ho fatto
<cristian_c> antoo, avvia il live dvd
<cristian_c> antoo, ti ho chiesto cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> mi hai risposto 'boh'
<antoo> comunque posso  formattare e rimettere ubuntu
<antoo> se proprio è necessario
<cristian_c> antoo, io proverei prima in live, tanto per sapere
<cristian_c> visto che hai pacioccato sull'os
<antoo> quindi devo avviare il live  e poi?
<cristian_c> antoo, e poi colleghi il modem
<cristian_c> antoo, e digiti i comandi che ho indicato all'inizio
<cristian_c> antoo, ma puoi collegarti qui tranquillamente dalla live
<antoo> ok
<antoo> meglio la 32 o la 64?
<cristian_c> antoo, scusa, tu hai detto di avere installato la 64
<antoo> sì
<cristian_c> quindi suppongo tu abbia la live della 64
<cristian_c> che è quella che interessa
<antoo> sì....ma ho anche la 32, dicono che và meglio
<antoo> poi non sò
<cristian_c> antoo, ok, ma il problema ce l'hai sulla 64
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> ergo...
<antoo> allora provo
<antoo> ad avviare la LIVE
<fanta57> ciao vorrei sapere come istallare jdivelog 2.18.jar su xubuntu o se ci sono altri programmi compatibili con il mio computer subacqueo scubapro aladin che usa come programma smart trak
<cristian_c> antoo, sì
<cristian_c> antoo, puoi collegarti qui dalla live
<cristian_c> !info jdivelog
<ubot-it> Package jdivelog does not exist in trusty
<cristian_c> fanta57, ma è presente nei repo ufficiali di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ahh, ho visto, non c'è
<cristian_c> !chat | fanta57
<antoo> in che modo
<ubot-it> fanta57: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> antoo, come ti colleghi qui in irc?
<cristian_c> solitamente
<jighen> akis24 scusami se mi ritrovi a chiedere informazioni qua ma sono stato rimandato qua dal gruppo ubuntu-it-chat dato che quello non è un canale di supporto... ora dico mettetevi d'accordo se devo chiedere aiuto per avere le anteprime dove devo andare?
<antoo> con dsl wireless
<fanta57> no ma leggendo un altro forum ho visto che si poteva istallare jtrak oppure jdivelog
<cristian_c> antoo, intendo con quale applicazione
<cristian_c> jighen, in chat va bene
<jighen> cristian_c ma allora vi state impegnando tutti per farmi impazzire? ahahah e una congiura nei miei confronti questa :D
<cristian_c> jighen, no no, dai ,su, domanda di là
<cristian_c> fanta57, qui però si parla di supporto ad applicazioni ufficialmente supportate, perché incluse nei repository ufficiali
<cristian_c> di ubuntu
<antoo> scusami cristian_c ma al momento non la trovo la versione 14 di ubuntu a 64
<cristian_c> antoo, eh, ma servirebbe quella
<cristian_c> antoo, non puoi scaricarla e masterizzarla?
<antoo> le provo da usb
<antoo> di solito
<cristian_c> antoo, va beh, ce l'hai la live a 64 su usb?
<cristian_c> va bene lo stesso, eh
<antoo> non la ho.....solo la 32 ho adesso
<cristian_c> antoo, sì, però se hai perso il supporto d'installazione, dovresti riscaricarlo
<cristian_c> altrimenti come si fa a provare
<cristian_c> ?
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> antoo, e metti che sul sistema installato ci hai pure smanettato
<cristian_c> altrimenti si vedeva lì
<antoo> ti posto quello che ho fatto in etc usb-modeswitch
<jighen> cristian_c comunque per quanto riguarda il problema di ieri poi ho provato ad installare i driver proprietari di nvidia... ma anche quella prova non è andata... nemmeno riuscivo piu ad entrare su ubuntu :D ho quasi rischiato di dover riformattare tutto xD
<antoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9915323/
<cristian_c> jighen, appunto, se mi sono incastrato io, figuriamoci te
<cristian_c> jighen, ti avevo consigliato di utilizzare gli altri strumenti di supporto
<cristian_c> jighen, hai aperto un topic?
<cristian_c> antoo, hai soltanto creato questo file?
<antoo> sì
<antoo> solo questo
<antoo> sì
<cristian_c> antoo, ok, un secondo
<antoo> ok
<jighen> cristian_c era tardi e non l'ho fatto... comunque mibofra mi ha detto che nella doc per lo zenbook per asus c'è una voce per i tasti multifunzione e dice che i tasti per la luminosità vanno... e sta notte cercando ho trovato pure io la stessa doc... magari oggi se riesco apro un topic e faccio la segnalazione bug su  Launchpad (pero con tutta sincerità faccio schifo con l'inglese e con ubuntu non sono un esperto
<jighen> quindi magari se puoi mi dai una mano tu )
<cristian_c> antoo, cat /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<antoo> su terminale?
<cristian_c> antoo, sì
<cristian_c> se non è lungo, sì
<PeppeSR> VPN ubuntu qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<antoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9915512/
<cristian_c> !nm | PeppeSR
<ubot-it> PeppeSR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/NetworkManager
<cristian_c> !vpn
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<antoo> cristian_c visto
<cristian_c> antoo, eh, ma tu hai pacioccato pure questo file
<antoo> no
<PeppeSR> praticamente se mi connetto in VPN non mi va più internet
<cristian_c> PeppeSR, ma va?
<cristian_c> antoo, sicuro?
<antoo> sì
<antoo> cristian_c
<antoo> è l'unica cosa che ho fatto
<antoo> quella che ti ho detto in etc
<antoo> 12d1 14fe
<cristian_c> antoo, eppure vedo proprio la regola del tuo modem in fondo al file
<cristian_c> antoo, segno che ci è stata aggiunta
<cristian_c> manualmente
<cristian_c> antoo, ls -l /lib/udev/rules.d/
<antoo> non la vede ancora nel network manager
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> antoo, ls -l /lib/udev/rules.d/
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<antoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9915680/
<cristian_c> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  34465 gen 10 13:30 40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<cristian_c> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  34463 gen 10 13:23 40-usb_modeswitch.rules~
<cristian_c> e sempre casualmente
<cristian_c> antoo, diciamo che non la stai raccontando giusta
<cristian_c> antoo, quel file è stato modificato lo stesso giorno
<antoo> non sò che dire
<cristian_c> antoo, che l'hai modificato magari?
<antoo> non sò
<antoo> formatto dinuovo il pc così risolvo anche il problema del grub
<antoo> ?
<antoo> perchè devo premere f9 per far partire grub e poi seleziono ubuntu
<cristian_c> antoo, eh, allora è ubuntu che fa gli scherzi di notte
<antoo> non và in automatico
<cristian_c> antoo, visto che non sai dire cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> antoo, masterizza la live 64
<antoo> ok
<antoo> poi la installo?
<antoo> di nuovo?
<antoo> comunque il grub non ha nulla a che vedere con la key
<antoo> sono 2 cose diverse
<antoo> comunque mi procuro dinuovo la 64
<antoo> che dovrei averla da qualche parte
<antoo> e la metto live su USB
<cristian_c> antoo, no
<cristian_c> è per provare in live
<cristian_c> come ho spiegato prima
<cristian_c> vedere che risposte danno i comandi in una live
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> antoo, bene
<antoo> ho trovato la versione e la stò mettendo in live su USB OK?
<cristian_c> antoo, ok
<antoo> poi come faccio ad avviarla??? devo riavviare il pc e provare la live vero?
<cristian_c> antoo, scusa, ma l'hai già installata, quindi non sai come avviare in live?
<cristian_c> antoo, 'prova ubuntu senza installarlo'
<antoo> sì sì
<antoo> ok ok
<glpiana> ola
<antoo> eccomi in LIVE
<antoo> cristian_c
<cristian_c> antoo, scollega e ricollega il modem
<cristian_c> antoo, digita: dmesg | tail
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> antoo, lsusb && lsusb -t
<cristian_c> antoo, dpkg -l | grep modeswitch
<antoo> mi indichi dove postare il risultato (l'indirizzo di prima)
<antoo> fatto
<antoo> cristian_c ok
<antoo> cristian_c
<antoo> dove sei?
<cristian_c> !paste | antoo
<ubot-it> antoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<antoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916217/
<antoo> ecco
<cristian_c> antoo, ok
<cristian_c> antoo, ls -l /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/
<cristian_c> antoo, cat /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<antoo> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916324/
<cristian_c> antoo, e infatti nel file non c'è il tuo modem
<cristian_c> antoo, il che significa che quella riga ce l'hai aggiunta tu
<antoo> quindi?
<cristian_c> nel sistema installato
<cristian_c> cosa che negavi
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> antoo, posta anche il risultato del primo comando
<antoo> quale?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> antoo, ls -l /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/
<antoo> total 0
<antoo> dice
<cristian_c> antoo, ok
<antoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916383/
<cristian_c> antoo, sudo gedit /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:14fe
<cristian_c> antoo, e incollaci questo testo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9915323/
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> antoo, ah, intendo il contenuto del paste, non il link di pastebin, eh
<antoo> ok fatto
<cristian_c> antoo, salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<antoo> ok fatto
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> ho notato che c'è:
<cristian_c> # Huawei E353 (3.se) and others
<cristian_c> ATTR{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="1f01", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'"
<antoo> ?
<antoo> la chiavetta è inserita
<cristian_c> antoo, ora digita: sudo gedit /lib/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules
<cristian_c> antoo, e aggiungi in fondo al file:
<cristian_c> # Huawei E353
<cristian_c> ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="14fe", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'"
<cristian_c> antoo, poi, salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<antoo> ok
<antoo> fatto
<cristian_c> antoo, digita: sudo udevadm control --reload-rules
<cristian_c> antoo, poi: sudo service udev restart
<cristian_c> antoo, pastebinna tutto
<antoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916504/
<cristian_c> antoo, ora: dmesg
<cristian_c> antoo, posta tutte le ultime righe
<cristian_c> del dmesg
<antoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916543/
<antoo> ecco
<antoo> cristian_c e ora?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> antoo, ok
<cristian_c> antoo, scollega e ricollega il modem
<cristian_c> antoo, poi digita: dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> antoo, scusa, ma hai delle disconnessioni di rete?
<antoo> no
<antoo> non credo
<cristian_c> antoo, ok, posta il risultato
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<antoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916601/
<cristian_c> antoo, mi è venuto un dubbio
<antoo> quale
<antoo> nulla non la vede
<cristian_c> [ 2635.988505] systemd-udevd[16388]: Failed to apply ACL on /dev/sr1: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> antoo, ma tu avevi l'icona di un cd?
<antoo> no
<cristian_c> come se ci fosse un cd virtuale montato?
<antoo> sì
<antoo> stò vedendo ora
<antoo> di 3 gb
<cristian_c> antoo, ok, c'è l'alternativa
<cristian_c> antoo, ???
<antoo> aspetta no
<cristian_c> antoo, 3 GB cosa?
<antoo> è la chiavetta quella
<cristian_c> lol
<antoo> dove c'è  linux
<antoo> niente cd
<cristian_c> antoo, c'è l'alternativa sakis3g
<antoo> ossia?
<SkyWhite> Salve a tutti, sono ritornato sempre con il problema irrisolto, la faccio breve non riesco ad installare ubuntu 14.04 sul mio acer e15 e5-551g, boot da usb, non è problema dell'usb e ne del cd/dvd in cui ho installato linux per fare il boot, il problema è che una volta che appare il grub, e dato l'operazione da eseguire o prova ubuntu prima dell'in
<SkyWhite> stallazione o installa direttamente, esso si blocca e non fa proseguire l'installazione, vi prego se riuscite datemi una mano che sono 4 mesi che ci sbatto la testa sopra
<cristian_c> antoo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Sakis3G
<cristian_c> antoo, prova sul sistema installato, ma anche in live
<cristian_c> antoo, leggi la guida
<cristian_c> antoo, ho trovato anche altre soluzioni
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> antoo, ma che ubuntu è?
<antoo> 14 lts
<antoo> ultima versione
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<antoo> e come mai non và?
<cristian_c> antoo, hai letto cosa ho scritto?
<antoo> sì sì
<cristian_c> antoo, a parte che la 14.04 lts non è l'ultima uscita
<antoo> SkyWhite
<cristian_c> antoo, mica tanto
<antoo> cosa è
<SkyWhite> cristian_c; amd 4 core a10-7300 3.20GHz, ram 4 gb, 1tb, amd r7 m265
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, non è la prima volta che lo sento
<cristian_c> antoo, cos'è cosa?
<SkyWhite> cristian_c, si sono bluesky
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, ma va?
<SkyWhite> ogni tanto cambio nick
<SkyWhite> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, ma ti avevo dato buoni consigli
<cristian_c> che scommetto non hai seguito
<SkyWhite> cristian_c, ma non funzionanti :(
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, hai aperto il topic?
<SkyWhite> sisi li ho provati
<antoo> cristian_c devo staccare ora
<cristian_c> antoo, salvati il link alla guida
<antoo> seguo la guida che mi hai dato ok
<cristian_c> ok
<antoo> e provo così
<cristian_c> ok
<antoo> dovrebbe funzionare?
<cristian_c> antoo, non so
<cristian_c> così leggo
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> antoo, al limite , poi , provi a vedere se succede qualcosa smontando la sd del modem
<cristian_c> se passa in modalità modem
<cristian_c> con usb-modeswitch
<antoo> ok ti trovo quì anche domani
<cristian_c> antoo, boh, teoricamente
<cristian_c> in pratica, non si sa
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> antoo, ti consiglio pure di aprire topic, così intervengo lì perché ho trovato delle cose cercando sul web
<cristian_c> che qui non posso neanche postare
<cristian_c> a parte il tempo
<antoo> come faccio
<SkyWhite> cristian_c, non riesco a capire il motivo di questo problema.. da cosa può esser dato
<cristian_c> antoo, cosa?
<antoo> ad aprirlo il
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, link al topic?
<antoo> topic
<cristian_c> !forum | antoo
<ubot-it> antoo: forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<SkyWhite> cristian_c, non ho aperto nessun topic
<cristian_c> antoo, per intanto segui la guida sakis del wiki
<antoo> ok
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, ed era una cosa mi pare tra le altre che ti avevo consigliato
<SkyWhite> cristian_c, non ricordo nulla di topic...
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, se non sbaglio avevi problemi ai sensori, pure
<SkyWhite> no
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, che se avviavi con i driver fglrx proprietari, i sensori non andavano
<SkyWhite> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, ok, allora spiegati
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, col nomodeset andava
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, ma visto che dici di combatterci da mesi, mi aspettavo che avresti aperto una discussione apposita
<SkyWhite> cristian_c, non riesco ad installare UBUNTU 14.04 LTS su questo notebook dalle caratteristiche prima elencate, ho provato con programmi di scrittura usb per il botto differenti, usb divverenti, cd / dvd differenti, attivare, disattivare il secure boot, mettere mod legacy e uefi.... ma nulla di tutto questo ha funzionato
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, puoi fare tranquillamente con il secure boot attivato
<SkyWhite> cristian_c, il problema è che non ho tempo di stare dietro ai topic purtroppo
<cristian_c> a patto di scaricare la iso a 64 bit
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, poi si controlla l'hash della iso
<SkyWhite> certo la iso è la 64bit
<cristian_c> e si masterizza con i programmi segnalati dal wiki
<SkyWhite> cristian_c, ho gia controllato ed era esatta
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, è tutto scritto lì
<SkyWhite> cristian_c, ho gia provato anche con i programmi
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, e quindi, non va con il nomodeset?
<SkyWhite> no
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, scusa, ma non capisco: perché in tutto questo tempo non hai aperto una discussione?
<SkyWhite> cristian_c, perchè il lavoro non lo permette ogni tanto posso rimanere qui a cercare una soluzione ma ho poco tempo a disposizione e non posso stare dietro ai topic
<SkyWhite> quello che sono riuscito a trovare su internet è che la gente lo ha messo linux ma poi non gli funziona il touchpad... a questo ci arriverò solo se riesco ad installare linux :)
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, era per dire che mentre qui sei limitato dal tempo, con la discussione, puoi rispondere quando ti pare, e postare cose
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, ma è un portatile?
<SkyWhite> si
<cristian_c> ahhh, allora ricordo male, mi ricordavo un desktop
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, nome del pc?
<SkyWhite> cristian_c; amd 4 core a10-7300 3.20GHz, ram 4 gb, 1tb, amd r7 m265
<SkyWhite> acer
<cristian_c> ok, scusami, quale acer?
<cristian_c> <SkyWhite> Salve a tutti, sono ritornato sempre con il problema irrisolto, la faccio breve non riesco ad installare ubuntu 14.04 sul mio acer e15 e5-551g, boot da usb, non è problema dell'usb e ne del cd/dvd in cui ho installato linux per fare il boot, il problema è che una volta che appare il grub, e dato l'operazione da eseguire o prova ubuntu prima dell'in
<SkyWhite> e5 551g-x729
<cristian_c> trovato
<cristian_c> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/255240
<cristian_c> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1401175
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, direi che ci sono problemi
<cristian_c> On my new Acer E5-551G-T7GR is the installer crashing. The Device have a AMD A10-7300 Quadcore CPU and a Radeon R7 M265 Graphics Card with 2Gb dedicated VRAM. Installed RAM is (factory default) 8GB.
<SkyWhite> si ma è davvero troppo strano che non sia possibile isntallare linux
<SkyWhite> su questa macchina
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, diciamo che forse è particolare
<cristian_c> non tutto è compatibile o privo di bug
<cristian_c> sopratutto su roba nuova
<SkyWhite> ah quello si
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, sono il primo a dire che tante cose si risolvono velocemente in chat
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, ma il tanto tempo che ci hai perso
<cristian_c> potevi impiegarlo a scrivere una discussione
<cristian_c> o sullo strumento Chiedi
<cristian_c> data la complessità del problema
<SkyWhite> allora appena avro un pò di tempo apro una discussione, grazie infinitivamente ciao e buona giornata
<cristian_c> SkyWhite, fammi sapere come procede, così posti il link e ci partecipo
<cristian_c> magari in sinergia con la chat
<cristian_c> :)
<SkyWhite> ok grazie di nuovo
<cristian_c> Skciao
<Tony888> Buongiorno a tt
<Tony888> mi interesserebbe sapere come posso da Windows utilizzare il dual boot x accedere ad Ubuntu
<Tony888> qualcuno può fornirmi 2 dritte?
<Tio> buon pomeriggio ragazzi, stavo dando un'aggiornata alle dipendenza di un server equipaggiato con ubuntu 14.04.1 , ma continua a darmi alcuni errori sugli hash, come se non fossero autentici. inoltre ho notato che un link non esiste. utilizzo tutti repo ufficiali, avete qualche idea sul da farsi?
<felix55> buona sera a tutti
<felix55> qualcuno mi puo autare??
<max55> sera
<max55> quacuno mi puo autare
<vbextreme> !aiuto | max55
<ubot-it> max55: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<max55> ho crato una macchina virtuale dopo di che ho fatto un backap della macchina ora voglio fare un ripristino al quel backap non me lo trova
<framir> Sera
<framir> Ho un problema sincronizzazione verticale video
<jester-> cioè?
<framir> c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<framir> ho appena scritto anche sul forum ma ci sto uscendo pazzo da un giorno senza soluzioni! :(
<framir> vi copio la mail
<jester-> framir: descrivi il problema
<framir> Sono su piattaforma intel pentium j2900 e xubuntu 14.04.1.
<framir> Sto impazzendo nel cercare una soluzione al problema della sincronizzazione verticale nei video sia in VLC che KODI.
<framir> Praticamente nei video nelle scene veloci sono presenti delle scalettature fastidiose. Credo si tratti del vsync disattivo che non so come attivare. In realtà su kodi l'ho impostato sempre attivo ma il problema persiste.
<jester-> framir: scheda video?
<framir> intel hd integrata
<jester-> non doppia scheda per caso?
<jester-> framir: apri un terminale
<framir> no solo integrata però ha 3 uscite: vga, hdmi e digitale
<jester-> framir: lspci
<framir> però ho solo quella integrata
<jester-> e incolla la rispsota nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NetgearN600> Salve, volevo chiedere come posso fare a riaccedere al mio Router netgear, per riconfigurarlo, cambiare password ed altre eventuali impostazioni?? scrivendo l'indirizzo ip del ruter o l'indirizzo non mi fa più accedere
<jester-> NetgearN600: http://198.168.01
<NetgearN600> si lo so già provato
<NetgearN600> ma non mi apre la pagina
<jester-> NetgearN600: ma sei connesso al rutter adesso?
<framir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9920850/
<NetgearN600> e certo
<NetgearN600> tramite wifi ovviamente
<NetgearN600> già è configurato
<jester-> NetgearN600: e la wifi funza?
<NetgearN600> si
<jester-> NetgearN600: http://198.168.0.1 se è il suo ip accedi
<jester-> ti chiede user e pass
<NetgearN600> l'ho già configurato ieri ma tramite un'altro pc che è Windows, xchè da ubuntu non sono riuscito
<framir> jester ho copiato il paste hai visto
<framir> ?
<jester-> NetgearN600: centra no ubuntu
<framir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9920850/
<jester-> framir:  versione ubuntu?
<NetgearN600> 14.04.1
<framir> xubuntu 14.04 lts
<NetgearN600> lts
<NetgearN600> non capisco xchè non mi fa più accedere
<jester-> framir: lo fa con qualcosa si specifico o sempre
<NetgearN600> non mi apre la pagina
<framir> lo fa sempre
<jester-> NetgearN600: con firefox ?
<NetgearN600> si
<jester-> NetgearN600:è strano stu fatto a meno che nel rutter il firewall blocca
<jester-> framir: mi sa che òa scheda scarsotta e pure il driver
<NetgearN600> il firewall di ubuntu dici??
<jester-> NetgearN600: del rutter
<jester-> NetgearN600: termianale e dai: route poiincolla nel pastebin
<jester-> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NetgearN600> e che devo dare come comando nel terminale??
<jester-> route
<NetgearN600> ok 1 momento
<framir> jester lato driver ho provato a scaricare ed avviare intel-linux-graphics-installer
<framir>  ma diche che non ho l'hardware installato
<jester-> framir: intelel è nel kernel
<jester-> framir: sul sito intel c'è un accrocchio per aggiornare
<framir> ok
<framir> cioè?
<NetgearN600> postato
<jester-> framir: forse è lo stesso che hai usato  intel-linux-graphics-installe
<jester-> NetgearN600: eh incolla il link alla pagina
<framir> si
<jester-> NetgearN600: incolla qui l'url o come lo vedo?
<NetgearN600> postato
<NetgearN600> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9920970/
<jester-> NetgearN600: hai uno strano gateway
<NetgearN600> cioè??
<NetgearN600> ho notato pure io
<jester-> NetgearN600: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<NetgearN600> cosa sarebbe??? spiegate se possibile
<jester-> NetgearN600: terminale, posta il risultato
<NetgearN600> il fatto che al momento sono con una versione di prova di Kebuntu collegato con penna
<NetgearN600> magari sarebbe meglio farlo da Ubuntu
<skinoku> Buonasera a tutti! Ho appena installato xubuntu su di un Acer Aspire 9500, tutto bene tranne l'audio che se lo si alza più del 30% distorce completamente, consigli?
<Guest71508> ciao ragazzi vorrei sapere se ho istallato la giusta versione di ubunu nel mio pc
<Guest71508> sono nuovo e non conosco ubuntu
<Carlin0> Guest71508, funziona ?
<Guest71508> come faccio a trovare le caratteristiche del pc con xubuntu?
<Guest71508> si ma credo di aver messo una versione a 32 su di un processore a 64
<krabador> Guest56202, apri il terminale
<krabador> lsb_release -a
<krabador> sudo lshw
<krabador> Guest56202, versione a 32 con cpu 64 non è un problema
<xubuntu944> ciao a tt
<krabador> salve xubuntu944
<Guest71508> fatto
<krabador> !pastebin | Guest56202
<ubot-it> Guest56202: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> puoi andare in quel sito, incollare il ristultato, premere paste, ed incollare qui il link
<xubuntu944> salve..chiedo scusa se sbaglio canale...chi mi può aiutare?
<krabador> xubuntu944, chiedi
<Guest71508> fatto
<xubuntu944> problema con installazione di xubuntu 14.04 su asus eeepc1005ha
<xubuntu944> si blocca dopo un po su virtalbox
<krabador> Guest71508, se non incolli qui il link, rimane una cosa tra te ed il pc
<krabador> xubuntu944, virtualbox non è una cosa da eeepc
<krabador> xubuntu944, deframmenta il windows interno, e fa un'installazione reale, sebbene è lubuntu la piu' indicata per eeepc/netbook
<krabador> roba con atom
<Guest71508> Guest71508
<Guest71508> scusate
<Guest71508> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9924758/
<xubuntu944> ok... allora come installo? visto che non ha cd... scusa ma sono nuovo del mondo linux
<krabador> xubuntu944, facilmente, con una pendrive
<krabador> xubuntu944, scarichi la iso
<xubuntu944> lili?
<krabador> !usbwin | xubuntu944
<ubot-it> xubuntu944: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usi questo programma
<krabador> imposti il boot del pc, su uwb
<krabador> usb
<krabador> fai partire
<krabador> e fai partire il processo di installazione
<krabador> tra le opzioni, c'è "installa a fianco"
<krabador> in modo da avere una schermata all'accensione che chiede cosa caricare
<xubuntu944> se possibile vorrei proprio eliminare w7 starter...
<krabador> xubuntu944, se lo vuoi proprio eliminare, cosa che ti sconsiglio, di base, basta scegliere "usa tutto il disco"
<krabador> e lui pialla tutto e mette il sitema
<Mariana> meglio kubuntu o ubuntu?
<xubuntu944> non lo elimineresti....?
<Mariana> come, scusa?
<Guest71508> sono qui
<xubuntu944> ciao marianna...scusa parlavo con krabador
<krabador> Guest56202, dpkg -l | grep linux
<krabador> Guest56202, sempre pastebin
<krabador> xubuntu944, non lo eliminerei , perchè è il sistema di base che ti è stato dato con il pc
<krabador> xubuntu944, controlla anche di avere la partizione di ripristino
<Guest71508> zzzzz
<krabador> xubuntu944, poi se ti serve qualcosa che va solo su win, è sempre meglio caricarlo nativamente da win, wine fa quel che puo' ma non fa tutto, ed un eeepc non è predisposto per l'emulazione
<krabador> Guest71508, le 2 linee di Guest56202 , sono per te
<krabador> Guest71508, non aver fretta di annoiarti
<Guest71508> ok
<xubuntu944> grazie krabador...gentilissimo. scarico lubuntu...
<krabador> Guest71508, uname -a
<krabador> tutto nel pastebin
<krabador> xubuntu944, di niente
<meletta> sono caduto sono quello del ubunto 64-32 bit
<meletta> mi postate il post bin
<krabador> !pasteb
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pasteb'
<LostInMyHead> eh?
<krabador> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<meletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9924981/
<krabador> cosa ti turberebbe , nella scoperta di avere un sistema a 32 bit ?
<meletta> nulla di che
<meletta> ho provato a installere ubuntu ma va lentissimo
<meletta> e mi chiedevo se dipendesse dal pc o dalla versione sbagliata
<meletta> '
<krabador> meletta, di base lo scomodo nell'uso del sistema, è che se si hanno piu' di 4 gb di ram, la versione a 32 non li vede
<meletta> quindi ho optato per ora su xubuntu
<LostInMyHead> hai almeno elencato le caratteristiche del tuo pc?
<krabador> per il resto è pressochè identico
<krabador> meletta, la tua scheda video, se usi i driver open, che sono quelli di base, va molto lenta
<krabador> meletta, software-properties-gtk , da terminale
<Carlin0> ma non mette il pae di default ?
<krabador> va nell'ultima tab a destra, ed installa il driver proprietario testato
<krabador> Carlin0, si
<krabador> in presenza del pae, vengono visti anche piu' di 4 gb di ram
<meletta> fatto
<meletta> inoltre non mi funzionana il lettore di schede integrato
<meletta> o meglio mi funziona solo la usb
<meletta> in questo caso potete aiutarmi
<meletta> csiete?
<krabador> meletta, lsusb
<krabador> !pastebin | meletta
<ubot-it> meletta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<meletta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9925156/
<krabador> meletta, non viene visto, molto probabilmente non è supportato
<meletta> mmmm
<meletta> ok
<krabador> meletta, prova in live, l'ultima versione di ubuntu, per vedere se l'ultimo kernel lo supporta
<meletta> come faccio?
<krabador> meletta, scarichi la iso
<krabador> fai il supporto di installazione
<krabador> con usb-creator-gtk
<krabador> lo fai partire , e scegli prova
<LoZioNe> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | LoZioNe
<ubot-it> LoZioNe: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<LoZioNe> dopo non poche problematiche sono finalmente riuscito a reinstallare Linux
<LoZioNe> ciao Carlin0
<LostInMyHead> LoZioNe: ottimo, buon divertimento e alla prossima
<LoZioNe> up?
<LostInMyHead> up cosa?
<Luciph3r> ip .. ip ip hurrà
<krabador> LoZioNe, sei caduto prima
<Luciph3r> per l'istallazione .. dico
<LoZioNe> krabador,si ho notato
<LoZioNe> driver GeForce della 550Ti vanno bene i propietari 331.113?
<krabador> LoZioNe, che cosa hai installato?
<krabador> 14.04 o 14.10?
<LoZioNe> Kubuntu 14.10
<krabador> LoZioNe, si , apt-get install nvidia-331 ed installi pure il supporto optmus
<LoZioNe> karbador, ok grazie mille
<krabador> di niente
<krabador> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<it-32> ho nuovamente ubuntu che e' una lumaca applicazioni che girano a stento e mi va un po tutto a rallentatore c'e un modo per capire perche' succede?
<Carlin0> it-32, dai top al terminale e vedi cosa è che impegna parecchie risorse
<LoZioNe> it-32, da Terminale prova a lanciare il comando top e vedi se hai dei processi che consumano eccessivo
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-29
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9926378/
<it-32> se mi indicate io non ci capisco tanto
<krabador> cosa da problemi?
<it-32> tutto lento krabador
<it-32> una lumaca
<it-32> noto il led dell'hard disk sempre acceso
<it-32> lo fa sempre dopo un po di ore che e' acceso il pc
<krabador> puoi chiudere nautilus?
<it-32> veramente e' aperto solo il terminale
<krabador> ubuntu o derivata?
<it-32> ubuntu
<it-32> ed il browser oltre a xchat
<it-32> 14.10
<Carlin0> hai la ram piena e swappa anche
<krabador> c'è un nautilus   2511 oem       20   0 1663916  38244  11564 S  32,0  0,9 148:18.58 nautilus
<Carlin0> e quando swappa rallenta per forza
<krabador> presente pressochè sempre
<krabador> hai praticamente 4gb di ram occupata
<it-32> ho solo queste 3 cose in esecuzione
<it-32> nautilus manco lo ho aperto
<Carlin0> compiz
<Carlin0> ...
<krabador> it-32, che scheda video hai?
<it-32> nvidia
<krabador> bene, quale?
<it-32> spe ci guardo
<krabador> it-32, lshw -C video
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<it-32> scusa il delay e' il pc
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9926514/
<it-32> killo nautilus e dopo un po me lo ritrovo tra i processi
<it-32> bo
<it-32> ho speranze di risolvere?
<it-32> krabador
<it-32> ??
<it-32> Carlin0
<krabador> it-32, quante schede aperte del browser usi?
<it-32> adesso 5
<krabador> it-32, lo chiudi di tanto in tanto  ?
<it-32> certo
<it-32> ma non e' mai stato un problema con lts
<krabador> it-32, free -m
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<it-32> anche ora solo una scheda browser e terminale ma rallenta
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9926657/
<it-32> ma quel nautilus sempre in esecuzione e' normale?
<krabador> it-32, no
<it-32> e' hud service cosa sarerebbe che impegna la cpu e la memoria?
<krabador> un componente unity
<krabador> it-32, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<it-32> http://askubuntu.com/questions/425577/hud-service-is-using-800-mb-is-this-necessary
<it-32> e' un bug
<it-32> killando il processo tutto torna fluido
<it-32> krabador e' necessario quel servizio?
<krabador> it-32, è correlato al browser
<krabador> e nel pastebin di prima,
<krabador> ne hai addirittura 2
<krabador> con quasi 2 gb di consumo
<it-32> di hud-service??
<krabador> 2 browser
<it-32> krabador ho aperto 10 schede nel browser ora ed e' tutto fluido senza hud-service
<krabador> it-32, se accumuli bookmarks, va a dare problemi
<krabador> it-32, free -m
<krabador> di nuovo
<it-32> 2 terminali 3 browser con 15 schede ed xchat tutto fluido
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9926880/
<it-32> memoria e top
<it-32> il problema e' hud-service
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep hud
<it-32> adesso l'ho killato pero'
<it-32> e' uguale?
<krabador> non c'entra niente
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9926942/
<it-32> ecco spiegato perche' su lts non avevo problemi perche avevo gnome
<it-32> krabador pensi si possa risolvere?
<krabador> hai installato compizconfig-setting-manager?
<it-32> no
<it-32> anche se in top vedo tracce di compiz
<it-32> come di nautilus
<it-32> che non e' in esecuzione
<it-32> ma hud -service non si puo' disinstallare vero?
<krabador> no
<krabador> it-32, va in impostazioni
<it-32> immaginavo
<krabador> tastiera
<it-32> ci sono
<krabador> scorciatoir
<krabador> *e
<it-32> si
<krabador> lanunchers
<krabador> *launchers
<it-32> lanciatori
<krabador> si
<krabador> la voce di hud
<it-32> tasto per mostrare hud
<it-32> si
<krabador> disabilita
<it-32> non si puo
<it-32> se clicco da nativo accelerato
<it-32> se clicco su backspace non la cancella
<krabador> dconf write /org/compiz/integrated/show-hud '[""]'
<krabador> da terminale
<krabador> prova cosi'
<krabador> altrimenti devi provare a disabilitare con l'installazione di compizconfig-setting-manager
<it-32> disabilitato
<it-32> :)
<it-32> quindi in pratica cosa abbiamo fatto?
<it-32> abbiamo disabilitato l'esecuzione o cosa?
<it-32> resta comunque nautilus in esecuzione
<it-32> anche se non e' aperto
<krabador> it-32, riavvia, vedi cosa fa
<it-32> va be krabador si e' fatto tardi intanto grazie e speriamo aver risolto anche sta cosa ti faccio sapere domani... vado a letto buonanotte
<BoyDark> Buon Giorno
<akis24> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<vbextreme> ola
<alessia> buongiorno
<pablooo> ragazzi
<gennaro> Salve
<BoyDark> Ciao
<BoyDark> Ho due problemi con Ubuntu
<glpiana> BoyDark, parliamone
<BoyDark> Il primo: Non riesco ad accedere ai miei HDD
<glpiana> BoyDark, interni o esterni?
<ExPBoy> lol
<BoyDark> ciao
<BoyDark> ho scritto prima il mio problema
<superstep> !ciao | BoyDark
<ubot-it> BoyDark: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<BoyDark> c'è qualcuno
<superstep> BoyDark, sono appena entrato, puoi reincollare il problema?
<BoyDark> si
<glpiana> <BoyDark> Il primo: Non riesco ad accedere ai miei HDD
<glpiana> <glpiana> BoyDark, interni o esterni?
<BoyDark> interni
<superstep> BoyDark, hai manipolato il file fstab?
<glpiana> BoyDark, quanti dischi hai?
<BoyDark> praticamente ho 2 problemi, il primo: non riesco ad accedere ai miei HDD interni
<BoyDark> 2 SSD 1 HDD
<BoyDark> vi posso incollare il messaggio d'errore che mi compare appena cerco di accedere
<glpiana> BoyDark, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo parted -l
<glpiana> !paste | BoyDark
<ubot-it> BoyDark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> BoyDark, sì, copia anche l'errore
<BoyDark> ok
<superstep> vado a fare il caffe, posta l'errore intanto
<BoyDark> si
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9934475/
<BoyDark> glpiana, do quel comando che mi hai scritto sopra
<BoyDark> ?
<glpiana> BoyDark, non è necessario
<BoyDark> ok
<glpiana> BoyDark, ascolta, hai ovviamente anche windows su quel pc. l'hai mica messo in sospensione invece di spegnerlo?
<BoyDark> si windows
<BoyDark> io ricordo al 99% di aver arrestato il sistema
<BoyDark> In un SSD ho Windows, ma lui non mi permette di accedere nemmeno al HDD a parte
<glpiana> BoyDark, fai come consigliato dall'errore: riavvia windows e spegnilo completamente. poi riprova ad avviare ubuntu e a vedere se la cosa si è risolta. se così non fosse, da windows fai un check del disco.
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> faccio come dici, ci sarà metodo per disabilitare l'ibernazione?
<BoyDark> ammesso che fosse stato messo in ibernazione?
<glpiana> BoyDark, io e windows non ci frequentiamo molto. m a penso che lo spegnimento da menu sia sufficiente. a meno di qualche strano ammennicolo tipo fast boot che è stato introdotto ultimamente
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> provo e ti dico
<superstep> BoyDark, ascolta una cosa, ma il problema te lo da al mount dei dischi? ti dice che non puo' montare quelle partizioni?
<glpiana> superstep, ma hai letto il pastebin che ha postato?
<glpiana> ah no, eri andato a fare il caffè...
<glpiana> -.-
<superstep> infatti, ho letto adesso
<BoyDark> ciao
<BoyDark> glpiana
<BoyDark> Non ho risolto
<BoyDark> devo fare un check del disco?
<BoyDark> glpiana e superstep ci siete
<BoyDark> si, il problema me lo da al mount
<BoyDark> c'è nessuno?
<gigirock> ....risolviamo problemi.........
<BoyDark> superstep
<BoyDark> glpiana
<BoyDark> glpiana
<BoyDark> superstep
<cybernova> !pazienza | BoyDark
<ubot-it> BoyDark: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<BoyDark> Si cybernova, ringrazio che la gente sia volontaria. Non c'è bisogno di dirmelo.
<Flash89> salve, informazione volevo sapere xchè ho il flash player aggiornato ma su internet non mi apre le pagine tipo quella su sisal per giocare alla rulette
<cybernova> Flash89, forse è meglio così...che browser utilizzi?
<Flash89> non mi gioco tanti soldi, è una demo passatempo, anche per capire xchè??
<Flash89> firefox
<Flash89> https://www.sisal.it/sisal-casino/pubblico/playGame.jsp?playMode=&gameId=bj_mh5&width=1114&height=625
<cybernova> Flash89, niente link al di fuori di risorse ubuntu
<cybernova> Flash89, apri un terminale e dai il seguente comando: dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin'
<cybernova> !paste | Flash89
<ubot-it> Flash89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Flash89> scusa... è per farvi capire
<Flash89> ok aspetta che lo posto li
<Flash89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9935132/
<cybernova> Flash89, non hai capito, su paste devi postare il risultato del comando che ti ho dato sopra
<Flash89> ok un momento allora
<Flash89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9935167/
<Flash89> quindi??
<cybernova> Flash89, allora intanto hai installato di tutto e di più in preda a qualche crisi impulsiva
<cybernova> Flash89, vediamo di fare un po di pulizia..., allora sempre da terminale dai: sudo apt-get purge gnash gnash-common
<Flash89> e non va bene??
<cybernova> Flash89, no perchè poi alla fine capita che entrano in conflitto l'uno con l'altro
<Flash89> ok do il comando
<cybernova> Flash89, sudo apt-get purge browser-plugin-gnash; sudo dpkg --purge flashplugin-installer
<Flash89> un momento sta cancellando
<Flash89> adesso dò questo qui??
<cybernova> Flash89, si questi ultimi 2 comandi
<Flash89> insieme??
<cybernova> Flash89, poi ridai sempre:  dpkg -l | egrep 'ndis|swf|gnash|flash|nsplugin' e vediamo se hai fatto tutto a dovere
<cybernova> Flash89, si copia ed incolla
<Flash89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9935320/
<Flash89> ok???
<cybernova> Flash89, perfetto, allora sappi che per firefox il plugin flash non viene più aggiornato a versioni superiori alla 11, per visualizzare quella pagina devi utilizzare il browser chromium
<Flash89> ma quindi così adesso
<glpiana> BoyDark, dimmi
<Flash89> sono aggiornato all'ultimo Flash per firefox??
<joooo> ciao raga, ho un file video in sfw come posso riprodurlo sul pc?
<glpiana> joooo, penso che vlc lo possa visualizzare
<cybernova> Flash89, l'ultimo flash disponibile è la versione 16
<joooo> ok provo
<BoyDark> glpiana, ho arrestato il sistema ma non sono riuscito a risolvere
<cybernova> Flash89, per firefox su linux non c'è possibilità per ora ad avere una versione superiore alla 11
<Flash89> e così io adesso quale ho istallato io con il comando che mi hai dato??
<glpiana> BoyDark, se monti il disco ottieni lo stesso identico errore di prima?
<cybernova> Flash89, quindi il mio consiglio è di installare il browser chromium se non l'hai già installato
<BoyDark> glpiana si
<cybernova> Flash89, non hai installato nulla, abbiamo solo fatto una ripulista di plugin flash che non funzionano bene come gnash
<glpiana> BoyDark, e hai anche fatto checkdisk da windows?
<Flash89> ma così
<BoyDark> glpiana, non ho capito se il checkdisc devo farlo per HDD ed SSD (di windows)
<Flash89> posso sempre visualizzare youtube
<cybernova> Flash89, si certo, ora tra l'altro youtube non utilizza più il plugin flash per i suoi video
<glpiana> BoyDark, per i dischi per cui ottieni quell'errore quando provi a montarli
<Flash89> e le pagine che richiedono flash player?
<cybernova> Flash89, funzionano con firefox come funzionavano anche prima
<Flash89> aspetta che provo ad aprire la pagina di sisal
<glpiana> BoyDark, prima fai una cosa
<Flash89> quella li però non me la apre
<glpiana> BoyDark, apri un terminale e scrivi: cat /etc/fstab          e metti l'output su pastebin
<BoyDark> ok
<BoyDark> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cybernova> Flash89, te l'ho detto...con firefox non funziona, devi utilizzare chromium
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9935440/
<glpiana> BoyDark, oki, prova con checkdisk, ma controlla anche di non avere il fastboot (o roba simile) attivata in windows. non so dirti però dove cerarlo
<joooo> vlc non ha funzionato, però ho trovato un altro programma  visualizzatore SWF, ciao
<Flash89> istallando chromium già il flash è aggiornato automaticamente?
<cybernova> Flash89, hai già installato il flash di chromium, per aggiornarlo devi dare il seguente comando: sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<BoyDark> il fastboot ce l'ho in ubuntu
<BoyDark> il fastboot sarebbe il grub?
<glpiana> BoyDark, no, roba di windows
<Flash89> e se lo faccio ora che ho firefox?
<cybernova> Flash89, in che senso?
<Flash89> si aggiorna comunqu?? Cybernova
<cybernova> Flash89, si ma poi per utilizzarlo devi usare il famoso chromium
<Flash89> ok
<antoo> sudo usb_modeswitch --default-vendor 0x12d1 --default-product 0x14fe --message-content 55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000
<antoo> qualcuno sà come salvare
<antoo> queste impostazioni
<Flash89> Forse è aggionato xchè mi aggiorna niente
<BoyDark> glpiana se ho il fastboot, dovrei eliminarlo?
<clamiax> buongiorno a tutti!
<antoo> nessuno sà darmi una giusta indicazione?
<clamiax> re
<BoyDark> glpiana se ho il fastboot, dovrei eliminarlo?
<gigirock> !domanda | antoo,
<ubot-it> antoo,: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<antoo> ok @ubot-it non riuscivo a connettermi con la mia key della 3. Ho trovato un comando e mi ha funzionato! ora come posso fare per salvare le impostazioni ed evitare di ripetere sempre il comando da terminale?
<antoo> sudo usb_modeswitch --default-vendor 0x12d1 --default-product 0x14fe --message-content 55534243123456780000000000000011062000000100000000000000000000
<clamiax> antoo:  Mettilo in uno script "faituttotu" cosi' la prossima volta devi eseguire solo "faituttotu".
<clamiax> antoo: se vuoi che parta in automatico all'avvio, metti il comando in /etc/rc.local
<clamiax> antoo: e questo e' quanto.
<antoo> quindi devo incollare il comando in un file di testo e salvarlo in  /etc/rc.local  ?
<antoo> o in  request-key.d?
<clamiax> Non so se aiutarti o incollarti url
<gigirock> si ma volete dire che oggi in tutta italia nessuno ha tentato di installare ubuntu ?
<cicciofritz> lol
<Luciph3r> non mi va in away ... va beh .. non ci sono...
<gigirock> Luciph3r, ma va in away va
<kodeMan> Salve, io ho installato da poco kubuntu 14.10 ho una scheda video integrata intel e una dedicata nvidia gt540m con tecnologia optimus , vorrei installare i driver video e non so come fare ...grazie
<giuseppe_> buona sera
<kodeMan> buona sera
<kodeMan> Salve, io ho installato da poco kubuntu 14.10 ho una scheda video integrata intel e una dedicata nvidia gt540m con tecnologia optimus , vorrei installare i driver video e non so come fare ...grazie
<mibofra> kodeMan, Impostazioni → Software e Aggiornamenti → Driver Aggiuntivi trovi la lista dei driver closed per il tuo sistema, ci dovrebebro essere i consigliati per la tua scheda nvidia
<mibofra> kodeMan, non ripetere il messaggi più volte, devi aspettare che ti si risponda
<mibofra> comunque
<mibofra> i driver + l'installazione di bumblebee dovrebbero permetterti di usare la nvidia ed il supporto alla tecnologia optimus
<kodeMan> Si , è che pensavo che non ci fosse nessuno
<kodeMan> comunque sono andato nelle impostazione e mi compaiono 5 driver video ,quale devo scegliere?
<mibofra> kodeMan, se li elenchi ti dico quale è meglio mettere
<mibofra> che ci saranno anche aggiornamenti vari ecc, ma è preferibile installare gli stabili
<kodeMan> 1.Using NVIDIA legacy binary driver -version 304.125 from nvidia-304
<kodeMan> 2.Using NVIDIA legacy binary driver -version 304.125 from nvidia-304-updates
<kodeMan> 1.Using NVIDIA legacy binary driver -version 331.113 from nvidia-331(Recommended Driver)
<kodeMan> 3*
<kodeMan> 4.Using NVIDIA legacy binary driver -version 331.113  from nvidia-331 - updates
<mibofra> se già te lo raccomanda il SO, dire il terzo
<kodeMan> 5.Using server x di x.org -driver per display Nouveau from xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<mibofra> e mi porterei dietro poi con un sudo apt-get install bumblebee-nvidia il supporto bumblebee che usa i driver proprietari nvidia
<kodeMan> ok ci provo subito grazie
<kodeMan> ma una volta finito come posso fare il test che tutto funziona correttamente?basta quardare in impostazione che ci sia sui driver?
<mibofra> kodeMan, allora di default ti dovrebbe partire con la intel
<mibofra> quando hai bisogno di più potenza, da terminale un optirun programma ti dovrebbe far pratire il programma con la nvidia
<kodeMan> ma non c'è qualche modo per utilizzare la scheda dedicata sempre?
<mibofra> kodeMan, quindi tipo se un optirun glxinfo | grep OpenGL ti torna nvidia come provider dei driver, sei apposto
<mibofra> kodeMan, si, non mettere bumblebee
<mibofra> ma kodeMan se vuoi risparmiare energia e batteria del portatile, ti serve la tecnologia optimus
<mibofra> poi se non te ne frega nulla installi solo il driver nvidia
<kodeMan> ho capito , grazie
<BoyDark> Ho un problema con Ubuntu, sarà provocato sicuramente da compiz, quando cerco di cliccare su un'icona aperta due volte nella dockbar, mi scopare la docke anche i margini superiori delle cartelle
<BoyDark> Senza disabilitare compiz, posso risolvere il problema?
<mibofra> BoyDark, unity?
<BoyDark> unity cosa
<mibofra> BoyDark, l'ambiente desktop predefinito di ubuntu
<BoyDark> ah si, mi scompare
<BoyDark> ovviamente basta riavviare che tutto torni normale
<BoyDark> solo che ogni volta che mi capita di avere due cartelle aperte e cerco di selezionarne una dalla dockbar, mi scompare tutto...
<mibofra> prova uin reset di unity
<mibofra> metti questo tool: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<mibofra> *il comando installa dconf-tools
<BoyDark> può darsi che compiz vada in conflitto con unity?
<BoyDark> ho dato il comando
<mibofra> ok ora prova unity --reset-icons ed un unity --reset
<BoyDark> mi ha installato un editor?
<mibofra> e poi riavvia
<BoyDark> ok
<mibofra> sono dei tool per lavorare con le conf
<mibofra> BoyDark, comunque
<mibofra> BoyDark, mi sono dimenticato una cosa
<mibofra> dai prima questo dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<BoyDark> mi riporta questo: unity --reset-icons ed un unity --reset
<mibofra> poi il primo reset per le icone e poi lo unity --reset
<BoyDark> mi riporta questo: ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<BoyDark> ah scusa ho scritto male
<mibofra> ti ricapitolo i comandi
<mibofra> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<mibofra> setsid unity (non sempre necessario ma lancialo lo stesso, non si sa mai)
<mibofra> unity --reset-icons
<mibofra> il reset semplice dovrebbe essere deprecato ma in alcune circostanze è ancora effettivo (a meno che non si avvi proprio)
<BoyDark> il problema è stato risolto con il reset, solo che non mi funziona compiz
<mibofra> BoyDark, il punto è che compiz è usato da unity con la sua configurazione
<mibofra> lo dovresti lasciare stare
<BoyDark> e per le finestre mollegianti come faccio
<BoyDark> desidero averle
<mibofra> BoyDark, come si dice, non si può avere la botte piena e la donna ubriaca
<mibofra> BoyDark, se usi unity e tocchi compiz, rischi di fare danno
<BoyDark> c'è un modo per usare solo compiz?
<BoyDark> scusa se dico una ca**ata :)
<mibofra> BoyDark, compiz è un compositor, non ti fornisce da solo l'ambiente desktop
<BoyDark> peccato... posso disintallare compiz e lasciare unity tweak tool?
<mibofra> non hai capito, compiz e unity sono pappa e ciccia XD
<mibofra> non puoi togliere compiz senza levare unity
<mibofra> detto questo, mi assento un attimo
<BoyDark> si
<BoyDark> mifroba se invece gioco con unity tweak tool si possono fare danni?
<BoyDark> gioco nel senso che aggiungo qualche cosa in più
<BoyDark> mibofra
<danilo__> ciao
<kodeMan> mibofra ti posso chiedere qualcosa?
<BoyDark> kodeMan penddo che mibofra sia assente
<kodeMan> il problema che ho è che quando inserisco il commando sudo optirun glxgears mi da il seguente errore:[ 8241.924655] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU, secondary X is not active.
<kodeMan> [ 8241.924838] [ERROR]Aborting because fallback start is disabled.
<mibofra> kodeMan, lspci -k | grep VGA e l'output lo metti su
<mibofra> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<kodeMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9940798/
<mibofra> ok, solo che il -k con il grep non vanno molto d'accordo
<mibofra> kodeMan, dai un lspci -k semplice, e vai alla riga del controlle nvidia
<mibofra> sotto dovrebbero comparirti due righe, una che ti dice il modulo/driver disponibile/i ed uno quello caricato dal kernel
<mibofra> trova quelle righe e mettile sempre in un paste
<kodeMan> Non trovo quello che mi dici , ma ti copio tutto , va bene?
<it-32> sera
<kodeMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9940882/
<kodeMan> sera
<mibofra> kodeMan, non hai torto non ha caricato il driver proprietario
<mibofra> hai pure gli open installati
<mibofra> kodeMan, sudo apt-get purge nouveau
<kodeMan> mi ritorna che impossibile trovare il pacchetto nouveau
<mibofra> kodeMan, anzi, sudo apt-get purge *nouveau* così togli tutto
<mibofra> *qualsiasi cosa si riferisca al driver open
<mibofra> si kodeMan perché il pacco era xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, errore mio
<mibofra> comunque
<mibofra> con quello con i ** togli tutto per bene
<mibofra> poi vai a controllare sotto i driver aggiuntivi che i closed siano installati
<kodeMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9940929/
<kodeMan> non funziona
<mibofra> va bene allora facciamo così
<mibofra> dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<mibofra> ti da una lista dei pacchi che hanno all'interno del loro nome nouveau, e qundi si riferiscono al driver open
<kodeMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9940954/
<mibofra> ok allora dai: sudo apt-get purge libdrm-nouveau2 xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<mibofra> poi dopo verifichiamo che i closed siano installati con un dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<mibofra> e ti da la lista dei pacchetti installati che fanno riferimento al driver closed
<kodeMan> mi ha ritornato che verranno liberati 824 MB dal disco , adesso aspetto
<mibofra> ok
<kodeMan> posso sapere per quale motivo sta scaricando openjdk?
<BoyDark> mibofra se invece gioco con unity tweak tool si possono fare danni?
<BoyDark> gioco nel senso che aggiungo qualche cosa in più
<mibofra> kodeMan, ? il comando dovrebbe levare solo quei due pacchetti, ma sai spesso ci sono dipendenze strane tra i pacchi. Se non serve ed non è dipendenza necesaria poi possiamo toglierlo
<kodeMan> capito
<mibofra> b00k3r, sempre puoi fare danni se non usi in modo oculato i tools
<mibofra> scusa b00k3r tab sbagliato
<mibofra> volevo dire BoyDark
<BoyDark> ok capito
<kodeMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9941066/
<kodeMan> finalmente
<sandro_> ciao
<LostInMyHead> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<sandro_> volevo un informazione
<mibofra> kodeMan, ora che gli open non ci sono, dovrebbero partire in auto i closed
<sandro_> volevo un informazione
<mibofra> kodeMan, ma per stare al sicuro e visto che tu volevi la scheda nvidia di default
<LostInMyHead> sandro_ buono a sapersi
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi ! sandro
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiedi ! sandro'
<mibofra> kodeMan, dovresti avere a bordo un tool che si chiama nvidia-xconfig
<LostInMyHead> !chiadi | sandro_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chiadi'
<sandro_> ho un tablet lenovo
<LostInMyHead> !chiedi | sandro
<ubot-it> sandro: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<LostInMyHead> (ho soltanto dovuto provarci tre volte..)
<kodeMan> si
<mibofra> kodeMan, allora andando in tty e lanciandolo con sudo configura il server grafico per usare i closed con la configurazione consigliata per l'nvidia
<mibofra> ma per farlo il server grafico dovrebbe essere spento
<mibofra> *stoppato
<sandro_> e volevo fare l'open source scaricato dal sito della lenovo presente a questo link https://github.com/bgcngm/S6000_kernel però non so come farlo partire mi hanno detto che devo compilarlo però non so quale programma ho bisogno
<mibofra> kodeMan, ergo se stai scrivendo dal pc con l'nvidia, ti convrebbe usare altro device visto che devi chiudere la sessione grafica
<kodeMan> non ho capito bene cosa devo fare, ho aperto un applicazione nvidia x server
<kodeMan> ma poi ...
<LostInMyHead> sandro_: innanzi tutto dovresti spiegarti meglio per fare in modo che la gente capisca, se non di supporto ne ottieni poco, in secondo luogo questa è una chat di supporto per il sistema operativo ubuntu, non per l'open source in generale
<mibofra> kodeMan, se no semplicemente riavvii per ora e vedi se digerisce i driver closed con bumblebee, e nel caso non li digerisca li configuriamo con nvidia-xconfig
<kodeMan> ok provo
<mibofra> kodeMan, per ora puoi chiudere nvidia-xconfig quindi
<sandro_> dove posso trovare un chat per l'opensource
<LostInMyHead> non è che esiste una chat generica, sarebbero un po troppi argomenti... trovi semmai chat per i vari progetti, sempre che abbiano una comunità larga dietro
<sandro_> qual'e io server irc
<LostInMyHead> di cosa?
<sandro_> il server irc
<LostInMyHead> della chat che non esiste?
<LostInMyHead> leggi meglio quello che ho scritto
<it-32> giusto per continuare con i problemi stasera e' la volta della stampante se tento di stampare qualcosa nello stato di stampa mi da sempre in attesa... come consigliate di procedere?
<it-32> fino a qualche giorno fa andava bene
<kodeman> mibrofra ci sei?
<mibofra> kodeman, si
<mibofra> come è andata la prova?
<kodeman> Mi compare la sigla di kubuntu e dopo schermo nero
<it-32> risolto
<it-32> era disabilitata :(
<it-32> sorry
<mibofra> kodeman, ok quelli mi sa che sono i driver closed xD
<mibofra> kodeman, allora dai ctrl + alt + f2, entri in tty2
<mibofra> fai il login con il tuo nome utente e la tua password
<kodeman> OK
<mibofra> dopo di che lanci sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mibofra> anzi per andare sul sicuro
<mibofra> dai prima un sudo service lightdm stop e poi un sudo nvidia-xconfig
<mibofra> e segui le istruzioni a schermo, poi riavvii
<kodeman> Unknown instance
<mibofra> kodeman, ok allora è già stoppato
<mibofra> vai con sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kodeman> Command not  found
<mibofra> kodeman, spetta te lo passo con tutto il path
<mibofra> installando gli nvidia 331 dovresti averlo sotto /usr/lib/nvidia-331/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<mibofra> quindi dovresti farlo partire con un sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-331/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<kodeman> Non c'è nessun nVidia_331
<kodeman> Solo nVidia con dentro pre-install
<mibofra> kodeman, lspci -k, sulla riga nvidia, ti da driver del kernel in uso?
<mibofra> *mi pare che hai la variante icd installata del driver
<kodeman> Dipende sotto quale riga ci sono più kernel driver
<mibofra> kodeman, se dai lspci -k ti da l'hw del pc + i moduli/driver avviabili ed in uso
<mibofra> quindi scorri fino alla riga della scheda nvidia e leggi quello disponibile e quello in uso se c'è un modulo in uso
<kodeman> Si sono una lista quali devo verificare
<kodeman> ?
<mibofra> kodeman, ti ho detto solo quelli sotto la voce relativa alla scheda nvidia
<kodeman> Sotto la voce nVidia non c'è nessun kernel driver
<mibofra> kodeman, temevo questo
<mibofra> quindi siccome l'icd non fa nulla
<mibofra> dai un sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 che dovrebbe essere il driver per la scheda
<mibofra> kodeman, appena a finito di installare, riavvii
<kodeman> Dopo che accetto di scaricare mi saltano fuori un sacco di errori ,tipo impossibile recuperare
<mibofra> *con un sudo reboot
<mibofra> kodeman, dovresti essere collegato ad internet per scaricare il software
<mibofra> e se eri in wifi grafica o meno, all'avvio del pc si ricollegherebbe in automatico alla rete wifi
<mibofra> se no temporaneamente collega un cavo ethernet al modem
<kodeman> Si ero in WiFi
<kodeman> Come faccio il test
<mibofra> kodeman, devi collegarti alla rete e rilanciare il comando, ripeto se puoi temporaneamente usa la rete eth finché non ritorni in grafica, ma dovrebbe essersi conneso alla wifi in automatico
<kodeman> Ok provo
<mibofra> kodeman, allora, hai installato gli nvidia-331?
<kodeman> Non funziona
<mibofra> kodeman, ed hai installato il driver
<kodeman> Ho provato ethernet , riavviato , ma niente
<kodeman> Impossibile recuperare
<mibofra> kodeman, non riesci a collegarti per installare il driver praticamente
<kodeman> Esatto
<mibofra> kodeman, dai un ifconfig e fai un paste giusto per vedere come sei combinato
<mibofra> se ti do un comando da cli per connetterti al wifi via network-manager
<mibofra> ah già sei in tty ti viene difficile copiare kodeman xD
<kodeman> Non posso fare paste
<mibofra> kodeman, ti do direttamente il comando per nm
<mibofra> spetta due secondi
<kodeman> Ok
<mibofra> kodeman, allora nmcli dev wifi connect <name> password <password>
<mibofra> dove <name> è il nome della rete wifi e <password> la sua password
<kodeman> Come faccio a vedere il ssid
<mibofra> kodeman, non te lo ricordi?
<mibofra> kodeman, con un nmcli dev wifi list dovresti ottenere la lista delle reti wifi
<kodeman> Connection failed
<mibofra> kodeman, prova con un sudo nmcli ecc
<kodeman> Si si riesco a vedere le reti ma quando provo a connettermi
<mibofra> kodeman, ma quello è il comando
<mibofra> mica in password password_della_rete metti solo una voce?
<mibofra> no perché il password di prima vuol dire che stai fornendo una password che è quella che gli scrivi dopo
<kodeman> mncli dev wifi connect nome password
<mibofra> kodeman, e no
<kodeman> nmcli
<mibofra> nmcli dev wifi connect name nome_della_rete password password_della_rete
<mibofra> ti faccio un esempio pratico vah
<mibofra> rete pillo pillo, pass cippo cippo
<kodeman> Asp
<mibofra> nmcli dev wifi connect name pillopillo pass cippocippo
<mibofra> *password cippocippo
<mibofra> non puoi togliere le voci name e password, ad esse devono seguire rispettivamente il nome della rete e la password della rete
<kodeman> Si va ma solo senza nane
<kodeman> Sta scaricando ...
<mibofra> kodeman, che io sappia (e che ho provato in questo momento per essere sicuro) ci va pure il name, se hanno cambiato sintassi ed hanno aggiunto anche il senza name è un altro paio di maniche
<kodeman> Ok fatto
<mibofra> senza la voce password comunque non andavi da nessuna parte
<mibofra> kodeman, ok riavvia e vedi che fa
<mibofra> se non dovesse andare lanciamo l'nvidia-xconfig
<kodeman> Mi parte subito senza interfaccia
<mibofra> kodeman, riavviando. Allora proviamo l'nvidia xconfig
<kodeman> Il comando nVidia xconfig non funziona
<mibofra> sudo nvidia-xconfig, segui le istruizioni a schermo, e poi riavvii
<mibofra> sempre in tty
<mibofra> kodeman, il comando è così come te l'ho scritto
<mibofra> al limite così: sudo /usr/lib/nvidia-331/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<mibofra> ma l'eseguibile è quello
<kodeman> Si si ,
<mibofra> kodeman, finito di configurare, riavvi
<kodeman> Mi da errore unable to write to directory '/etc/x11'
<mibofra> ma lol
<mibofra> l'hai lanciato con sudo no?
<kodeman> Ho provato
<kodeman> Ma non devo fare altro?
<mibofra> kodeman, no
<mibofra> basta che può scrivere sotto /etc/X11
<mibofra> deve scrivere l'xorg.conf, per questo te l'ho fatto lanciare con sudo
<kodeman> Si ha scritto un nuovo file xf86config
<kodeman> Riavvio¿
<kodeman> ?
<mibofra> kodeman, se l'hai lanciato con sudo e non ha dato problemi, si
<kodeman> Ha dato solo un warring
<kodeman> Warning
<kodeman> Unable to parse x.org version string
<mibofra> che diceva?
<mibofra> non dovrebbe essere un problema
<mibofra> riavvia
<kodeman> Ok
<kodeman> Sempre uguale
<kodeman> Senza interfaccia
<mibofra> kodeman, eppure quello è il driver
<mibofra> kodeman, fai così
<mibofra> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-331; sudo apt-get install nvidia-304 così provi l'altro
<mibofra> è tutto un comando compreso ;
<mibofra> ovviamente dopo averlo dato provi con un riavvio
<mibofra> se non dovesse andare
<mibofra> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf; sudo apt-get purge nvidia-304; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ti riporta alla situazione funzionante con i driver open
<mibofra> *dopo averlo dato e riavviando
<kodeman> Provo
<mibofra> poi si potrebbe fare un tentativo con i driver forniti direttamente sul sito di nvidia ma sono sempre quelli non penso cambi nulla.
<mibofra> io intanto vado a cena
<kodeman> Ciao e grazie
<mibofra> kodeman, dopo cena ci risentiamo, tu fai questo tentativo con i 304. Se non dovesse andare, l'altro è il comando "salva-pc" xD
<mibofra> prego
<kodeman> =)
<jester-> sera
<sharpness> salve
<sharpness> ho installato ubuntu server LTS e dopo aver eseguito l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti non parte più, nel senso che mostra un lentissimo avvio con comandi tipo "starting XYZ" [OK] ma poi si blocca e non posso interagire con l'interfaccia grafica (installato GNOME) ma in SSH da PC remoto accetta ed elabora tutti i comandi, come posso risolvere?
<jester-> sharpness: una server con gnome?
<sharpness> si per una gestione più comoda dei file
<sharpness> comunque è una gnome minimale
<jester-> sharpness: gnome shell?
<sharpness> no gnome X
<sharpness> graphical enviroment o come si chiama
<jester-> sharpness: mi pare non esista piu se non in versione fallback
<sharpness> non so io ho lanciato il comando da apt-get
<jester-> sharpness: se una server ci dovrebeb andare una grafica minimale
<jester-> tipo openbox
<sharpness> grazie per il consiglio ma non è quello il mio problema...
<jester-> che poi per usi casalinghi basta e avanza la desktop
<sharpness> gnome andava insieme al resto finchè non ho fatto l'update con gli "unsupported" flaggati e riavviato
<sharpness> non è per uso casalingo sta su un server ESXi
<jester-> sharpness: se dicie che poi il sistema da ssh funza c'è da pensare che il problema sia gnome
<sharpness> esatto jester- quindi io da remoto ho avviato aptitude e ho rimosso GNOME
<sharpness> ora al riavvio non parte del tutto
<jester-> sharpness: come lo avevi installato
<sharpness> dal disco di installazione
<jester-> sharpness: gnome-session-fallback?
<sharpness> no
<jester-> non mi oare ci sia altro
<sharpness> ma come stavo dicendo, gnome funzionava fino all'aggiornamento dei pacchetti
<jester-> si ma mi sa che non hai messo gnome da repo ubuntu
<sharpness> sudo apt-get install gnome
<sharpness> ho usato i repository
<jester-> sharpness: comunque sarebbe cinsigliabile un ripristino sistema
<jester-> sharpness: ppa?
<sharpness> non ho aggiunto repository aggiuntivi oltre a quelli inclusi nella distribuzione
<sharpness> sono installati i servizi aggiuntivi OpenSSH, FTP server, GNS3-server, Python3 (e alcuni moduli) , virtualbox, GNS3-client
<sharpness> GNS3 sia client che server compilati da sorgenti
<akis24> sera
<jester-> sharpness: sarebbe consigliabile ripristino sistema
<sharpness> come lo eseguo?
<jester-> !ripristino | sharpness
<ubot-it> sharpness: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<sharpness> non perdo i programmi installati vero?
<jester-> sharpness:  non perdi le impostazioni
<sharpness> "Le impostazioni di sistema verranno azzerate."
<sharpness> è un errore della guida che mi hai linkato?
<jester-> sharpness: prova prima a installare gnome-session-fallback
<sharpness> il problema è che adesso non parte del tutto
<jester-> sharpness: di sistema non delle app
<sharpness> a meno di avviarlo in recovery
<jester-> in pratica sostituisce il sistema senza formattare la home
<sharpness> eh ma i programmi non sono nella home è questo il problema
<jester-> in recovery devi montare / in rw
<sharpness> sono sparsi per il file system
<jester-> 1 sudo sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jester-> 2 sudo apt-get update
<jester-> 3 sudo apt-get -f install
<jester-> 3 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jester-> 4 installi fallback
<jester-> 5 se non riprende non so che altro dirti
<sharpness> cosa fanno esattamente questi comandi a parte il secondo?
<jester-> se ci sono errori di pacchetti incrocchiati cerca di risolvere
<sharpness> è possibile che aptitude abbia rimosso pacchetti essenziali mentre rimuoveva gnome?
<jester-> sharpness: puo starci tutto
<sharpness> questo reinstallerebbe i pacchetti che servono al riavvio?
<jester-> sharpness: di gnome. forse
<sharpness> eh di gnome non mi importa più di tanto
<sharpness> ma il sistema si deve avviare
<sharpness> poi gnome lo posso risolvere con calma
<jester-> sharpness: a un sysdmin serio non serve la grafica
<sharpness> mi spiace non sono un sysadmin serio
<sharpness> CTRL+X e CTRL+V mi son troppo comodi
<jester-> se da ssh va l'os funza, quindi, per logica, il problema dovrebbe essere la grafica
<sharpness> funzionAVA
<sharpness> prima che rimuovessi gnome
<jester-> rimetti il fallback
<jester-> dopo aver dato la serie di comandi sopra descritti
<sharpness> distr-upgrade mi mantiene la LTS o mi porta all'ultima?
<jester-> certo mica vanza
<jester-> fa solo upgrade ciento pè ciento
<sharpness> ok, domani in ufficio provo
<jester-> sharpness: ideale è venire qui mentre si paciocca
<sharpness> eh volevo qualche info per farmi un'idea di come agire
<sharpness> comunque domani tornerò se non riparte il tutto
<jester-> c'è remix_tj sperto di serveri ma c'è di giorno mentr elavora
<sharpness> l'importante è che ci sia qualcuno
<sharpness> xD
<giuseppe_> ciao
<BoyDark> ri-ciao
<BoyDark> Ho un problema in Ubuntu con il gioco FM15
<BoyDark> gioco grazie a Steam per Ubuntu
<BoyDark> Praticamente il gioco si blocca molte volte
<LostInMyHead> BoyDark: caratteristiche del PC?
<BoyDark> LostInMyHead Le caratteristiche sono ottime, ho una Scheda Video AMD 7970, CPU i5 3570K, Ubuntu installato in un SSD
<BoyDark> Il gioco parte alla grande, ma alcune volte si blocca
<BoyDark> Il mouse funziona, ma il gioco si blocca
<LostInMyHead> l'unica consigli che ti posso dare e controllare che driver video stai usando
<LostInMyHead> spesso sui giochi puoi avere problemi su questo fronte
<BoyDark> Ho già configurato la scheda video con i propri driver ufficiali, infatti vedo i 4K che è una bellezza
<LostInMyHead> per il resto l'unica è riferirti al supporto di steam
<LostInMyHead> perchè chiaramente non si tratta di software di base dell'os ne tanto comune
<LostInMyHead> se fosse un problema all'avvio potresti lanciarlo da terminale e vedere gli errori che ti da
<BoyDark> purtroppo non posso nemmeno usare la tastiera per il sistema, ma solo per il gioco
<BoyDark> se cerco di tornare al desktop non mi permette in alcun modo
<BoyDark> se non chiudendo il gioco
<BoyDark> non posso minimizzare il gioco, mentre in Windows si
<cristian_c> BoyDark, magari dai un'occhiata sul supporto della community di steam
<BoyDark> Ho cercato, ma nessuno risponde
<cristian_c> per quanto riguarda football manager
<BoyDark> ho scritto in inglese, ma niente e nessuno
<cristian_c> BoyDark, nessuna discussione esistente sul gioco?
<BoyDark> Si, ma non ho trovato nulla per Ubuntu
<BoyDark> Solo per Windows, che ovviamente non fa al caso mio
<cristian_c> BoyDark, quali driver hai installato?
<LostInMyHead> se cerchi fm15 ubuntu in goolge trovi dei risultati
<LostInMyHead> ma poche soluzioni
<BoyDark> gli ufficiali, ho già detto a LostInMyHead che i 4K vanno alla grande, così come i programmi di grafica
<cristian_c> BoyDark, che cosa intendi con 'ufficiali'?
<BoyDark> Si LostInMyHead, già tentato
<BoyDark> gli originali AMD
<cristian_c> BoyDark, cio?
<cristian_c> *cioè?
<cristian_c> come ?
<BoyDark> come cioè?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, parli di 'ufficiali' ma non si capisce a cosa ti riferisci
<cristian_c> esattamente
<BoyDark> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<java> non riesco ad installare far funzionare java
<java> chi mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | ja
<ubot-it> ja: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<BoyDark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9943249/
<cristian_c> aiuto |  Guest39124
<cristian_c> !aiuto |  Guest39124
<ubot-it> Guest39124: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<LostInMyHead> Guest39124: versione dell'os?
<BoyDark> 14.04
<Guest39124> salve. xubuntu 14.10 LostInMyHead
<LostInMyHead> grazie BoyDark ma parlavo di Guest39124
<BoyDark> Con questi driver non ho problemi, mentre prima si, e anche molti
<BoyDark> ah scusa
<cristian_c> BoyDark, a chi stai rispondendo?
<Guest39124> dovevo già averla installata ma ora firefox non riesce a leggere la firmna e me la chiede
<BoyDark> a te cristia_c
<BoyDark> a te cristian_c
<cristian_c> BoyDark, non ti ho chiesto la versione dell'os
<LostInMyHead> !java | Guest39124
<ubot-it> Guest39124: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java
<BoyDark> no, ti ho postato i sriver sopra
<BoyDark> hai visto?
<BoyDark> *driver
<Guest39124> provo ad prilùre il wiki grazie
<LostInMyHead> Guest39124: per quello di oracle http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Oracle
<cristian_c> BoyDark, da dove li hai reperiti?
<LostInMyHead> Guest39124: te lo posto per fartelo leggere in effetti il link, grazie per la prova....
<LostInMyHead> ...
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead, non serve che lo dici
<BoyDark> cristian_c dal sito amd
<cristian_c> BoyDark, il punto è che non sarebbe la via canonica da seguire
<BoyDark> infatti, con quei driver andava male
<cristian_c> in quanto già ubuntu include driver proprietari nella distro
<cristian_c> senza necessità di scaricare alcunché dal sito
<LostInMyHead> non è la via canonical
<BoyDark> mentre poi ho installato quelli che si trovano in "Driver Aggiuntivi"
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ok, ma hai disinstallato quelli dal sito?
<BoyDark> e va alla grnde, infatti riproduco senza problemi 4K che prima non riproduceva
<BoyDark> si certo
<cristian_c> BoyDark, eppure , la prima risposta alla domanda 'quali driver hai installato'
<cristian_c> è stata 'quelli dal sito'
<BoyDark> ho voluto dirti come è andata
<BoyDark> infatti ho installato quelli dal sito amd ma sono andati male
<cristian_c> BoyDark, sono andati male in che senso?
<BoyDark> i video andavano a scatti, le finestre avevano strane linee
<BoyDark> FM15 nelle partite andava parechio a scatti
<cristian_c> BoyDark, e come andavano con football manager?
<BoyDark> con football manager andavano male
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ora invece con quelli dei repo?
<BoyDark> i video alla grnde, non ho nessun tipo di problema video
<BoyDark> ma solo che il gioco si blocca alcune volte
<BoyDark> delle volte capita che si blocchi e poi riprenda
<cristian_c> BoyDark, quindi si blocca sia con driver del sito sia con quelli dei repo?
<BoyDark> con i driver precedenti non ho avuto problemi di blocco, poichè li ho tenuti per poco
<cristian_c> intendo in FM15
<BoyDark> quindi è anche possibile che succedeva se li avessi tenuti
<BoyDark> si si FM15
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ok, a quale risoluzione hai impostato'
<cristian_c> lo schermo
<BoyDark> il gioco?
<cristian_c> entrambe
<BoyDark> entrambe a 1080p
<BoyDark> asp scusa
<BoyDark> 1920x1080
<cristian_c> quindi full hd
<BoyDark> si esatto
<BoyDark> infatti ribadisco che prima, durante una partita comparivano delle linee, mentre adesso tutto alla grande riguardo la scheda video
<cristian_c> ma si blocca il gioco
<BoyDark> si, solo il gioco, capita delle volte che si blocca per alcuni secondi per poi riprendere
<BoyDark> mentre altre volte sono costretto a riavviare il PC dal tasto fisico
<cristian_c> BoyDark, in hd stesso problema?
<BoyDark> in che senso in HD?
<cristian_c> 1366 x 768
<BoyDark> Non ci ho provato, ma penso proprio di si. Sono sicuro che succede
<cristian_c> ma non hai provato
<BoyDark> se capitasse anche in HD, cos'altro può essere? Solo il gioco?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, beh, prima bisogna vedere se capita
<cristian_c> abbassando il framerate o la risoluzione
<cristian_c> potrebbe scomparire questo tipo di problema
<BoyDark> Il problema però non si presenta durante una partita, quando la scheda è sotto pressione, ma durante momenti in cui la scheda video non lavora come quando succede durante un partita in 3D
<BoyDark> Ad s. quando apro il profilo di un giocatore
<cristian_c> BoyDark, hai provato il gioco su un altro pc?
<BoyDark> Questo purtroppo no, ma su Windows si
<cristian_c> considerato che l'account steam ti consente di eseguirlo su os e pc diversi
<BoyDark> asp, su Windows no, avevo il 2014
<BoyDark> scusami
<BoyDark> dici che testarlo su Windows, se il problema è del gioco, potrà capitare?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, beh, per fugare dubbi, puoi sempre installare ubuntu su un altro pc/hard disk e provare
<BoyDark> ah si, ce l'ho installato su un HDD vecchio di 5 anni
<cristian_c> BoyDark, la 14.04?
<BoyDark> si 14.04
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ok, prova a montarlo su un altro pc
<BoyDark> con i driver canonical fglrx
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> e vedi se lagga /stuttera
<BoyDark> posso provare su questo stesso pc, che dici?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, beh, prova pure così
<cristian_c> sia mai l'installazione che hai fatto di ubuntu che ha qualche problema
<BoyDark> Non penso, l'ho fatta con Krabador
<BoyDark> è stata fatta bene direi
<cristian_c> BoyDark, intendo, il post-installazione
<BoyDark> ossia?
<cristian_c> se è stato cambiato qualcosa dopo averlo installato
<BoyDark> dammi qualche esempio
<cristian_c> BoyDark, non sono io il possessore del pc
<cristian_c> BoyDark, se hai messo mano, lo sai soltanto tu
<BoyDark> no, oltre a compiz, che ora ho disintallato
<cristian_c> BoyDark, io farei tutte le prove del caso, andando per esclusione
<cristian_c> BoyDark, dove l'avevi installato?
<BoyDark> cioè ho disinstallato solo il controller di compiz
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> ah, ora ricordo
<cristian_c> BoyDark, fai la prova anche su ambienti diversi da uniry
<cristian_c> *unity
<BoyDark> questo era il secondo problema :) di oggi
<cristian_c> insomma, di prove ne puoi fare
<cristian_c> e confrontare i risultati
<BoyDark> ok, se al limite vorrò rivolgermi a steam, non riesco a trvare risposte da parte loro
<BoyDark> come posso fare?
<BoyDark> non c'è un canale irc di stema
<BoyDark> *steam
<cristian_c> BoyDark, come no?
<BoyDark> Si? non l'ho trovato!
<BoyDark> Guro!
<BoyDark> Dove, che server e che canale
<cristian_c> BoyDark, due ne ho trovati
<cristian_c> BoyDark, #ubuntu-steam e
<BoyDark> ah uno l'ho trovato anchj'io si chiam steamlug
<cristian_c> esatto
<BoyDark> in steamlug di cosa parlano?
<BoyDark> Ma in nessuno dei due si parla italiano? vero?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, bisogna accontentarsi
<it-32> cristian_c hud-service da ancora problemi e rallenta il pc solo killando il processo si puo tornare ad usare il pc
<cristian_c> BoyDark, c'è anche #Steam su EsperNet e #Steam su GameSurge
<BoyDark> cristain_c grazie di tutto, parlo un po di inglese
<it-32> che alternative ho per non stare sempre a killarlo?
<BoyDark> ok grazie
<cristian_c> BoyDark, c'è sempre il traduttore
<cristian_c> it-32, che pc è?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ci sono 37 utenti in #ubuntu-steam in questo momento
<it-32> il mio :) un asus p5k core duo quad
<it-32> 4 giga di ram
<it-32> pappata la meta da hud-service
<it-32> su ubuntu 14.10
<cristian_c> it-32, potresti disattivarlo
<it-32> ???
<it-32> come?
<cristian_c> it-32, http://askubuntu.com/questions/210387/how-can-i-disable-hud-service
<it-32> provo grazie
<it-32> devo riavviare dopo?
<cristian_c> it-32, ovviamente se vuoi che abbia effetto subito, lo killi
<it-32> quello gia fatto
<cristian_c> perché funzioni dopo il riavvio, devi ovviamente riavviare il sistema
<it-32> cristian_c
<it-32> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9943857/
<cristian_c> it-32, find / -name hud-service
<BoyDark> cristian_c che delusione, nemmeno lì sanno aiutarmi
<BoyDark> ciao
<BoyDark> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-30
<ejk> buongiorno vorrei sapere come ripristinare il mio samsung galaxy s3 con ubuntu che per errore ho cancellato la rom ufficiale del telefono
<ejk> buongiorno vorrei sapere come ripristinare il mio samsung galaxy s3 con ubuntu che per errore ho cancellato la rom ufficiale del telefono
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<riccardo90> buongiorno. volevo chiedervi aiuto. in quanto non  riesco piu ad istallare gli aggiornamenti di ubuntu?
<akis24> riccardo90: che versione usi ?
<riccardo90> lts
<akis24> numero ?
<riccardo90> 14.04 64 bit lts
<akis24> riccardo90: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e metti tutto su pastebin
<akis24> !paste | riccardo90
<ubot-it> riccardo90: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<riccardo90> scusa non sono molto pratico
<riccardo90> o ci sono
<akis24> riccardo90: sai aprire il terminale ?
<riccardo90> si  sono nel sito dato da ubun-it
<riccardo90> che terminale?
<ExPBoy> eh
<akis24> riccardo90: nella barra di ricerca scrivi terminale se usi ubuntu  e aprilo
<riccardo90> asik si uso ubuntu. ma su ricerca online e compiuter
<riccardo90> fatto
<akis24> riccardo90: apri il terminale e dai sudo apt-get update e metti tutto su pastebin
<riccardo90> e aparsa una schewrmata viola
<akis24> riccardo90:  mettici dentro il comando che ti ho scritto  ti chiedera' la password  scrivi la tua password anche se non la vedi e dai invio
<riccardo90> ma il problema e la password. ew quella di istallazione o o quella di ubuntu softer center?
<akis24> quella di installazione riccardo90
<riccardo90> ma non va
<akis24> riccardo90:  la password sempre una è mica ne hai diverse
<riccardo90> si ma siccome me la istallato il tecnico. per un periodo andava poi basta
<akis24> allora riccardo90 se posti immagini ecc bene se no spiacente non riesco ad aiutarti
<riccardo90> MA NON SI PUO TOGLIERE LA PASSWORD PER GLI AGGIORNAMENTI
<akis24> riccardo90: non scrivere maiuscolo  in chat  .. no la password serve
<riccardo90> SCUSA
<riccardo90> scusa
<akis24> riccardo90: e comunque l'avrai usata la password qualche volta se no te la fai dire dal tecnico o fai fare a lui
<riccardo90> ce lo scritta ma non va
<akis24> riccardo90:  la password è case sensistive significa che devi rispettare maiuscolo minuscolo se no non viene accettata
<riccardo90> sono numeri. ma il primo mese andava ora sono 3 mesi che non va piu ed e sempre quella
<ExPBoy> uhm
<akis24> riccardo90: sbagli qualcosa tu di sicuro chiedi al tecnico
<riccardo90> mha
<riccardo90> e se riprovo ad istallarlo tutto di nuovo
<akis24> riccardo90: puoi sempre farlo chi fa' da se fa per tre
<riccardo90> grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<nex_necis> e magari non usare una password di solo numeri quando la cambi...
<nex_necis> troppo tardi
<mintux> ciao ragazzi ho una vps linux e vorrei creare un server mail con postfix dovecot ecc, qualcuno in aiuto?
<akis24> !chat | mintux
<ubot-it> mintux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ryuujin> mintux: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Mail
<ryuujin> akis24: ma none' supporto ubuntu quello che ha chiesto? :|
<akis24> ryuujin: il supporto di solito è al sistema non ai programmi collegati .. tra le altre cose se leggi bene si parla di linux e non di ubuntu sulla domanda
<ryuujin> right :)
<ryuujin> akis24: umorismo 0 (in privato non accetti msg, quindi ho dovuto scriver qui)
<Claudio> Ciao....
<Claudio> C'è qualcuno?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | Claudio
<ubot-it> Claudio: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Claudio> Ok, allora faccio la domanda: qualcuno può indicarmi come installare Ubuntu 14.10 o 14:04 (ho scaricato entrambe le iso) su un notebook che non supporta il boot da usb e non legge DVD ma solo Cdrom da 700Kb?
<ExPBoy> Claudio, la vedo dura
<Claudio> per essere più specifici: anni fa sullo stesso notebook avevo installato (e funge) UBuntu 10.10
<cybernova> Claudio, 700MB al massimo
<Claudio> Si, scusa, capacità dei CD rom 700Mb
<cybernova> Claudio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cybernova> Claudio, devi avere la connessione internet attiva però per scaricare i pacchetti
<Claudio> sto leggendo la pagina che mi hai linkato.... si ho la connessione internet
<Claudio> ok, potrei provare questo sistema, oppure aggiornare passo passo da 10.10 a 12.04 etc, ma temo che finirei stasera.
<Claudio> altri suggerimenti? (tipo installare da windows o con Wubi)?
<Claudio> ok, devo chiudere, Grazie cybernova
<andrea72> buongiorno
<andrea72> vorrei installare chronium xke su firefox nn vedo + videyutube
<andrea72> ho provato ad installarlo ma nn mi parte .. mi poteteaiutare
<glpiana> andrea72, installalo dai repository ufficiali, lo trovi nel software center
<andrea72> ho fatto come dici tu glpiana ma nn mi parte ... compare icona ma quando la selezione nn mi apre il programma
<andrea72> qlcuno miuò aiutare a far partire chronium???
<simoma> salve, ho un problema con xubuntu
<krabador> chiesi
<krabador> *di
<simoma> l,installazione è andata bene ma credo di aver un problema con i driver
<simoma> non riesco a collegarmi ad internet
<krabador> simoma, apri il terminale , scrivi sudo lshw -C network , fa un pastebin del contenuto
<krabador> !paste | simoma
<ubot-it> simoma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> simoma, che xubuntu hai installato?
<simoma> ver 14.04.1
<simoma> mi richiede la password ma non mi fa inserire il testo
<krabador> simona, non appare per motivi di sicurezza
<krabador> simoma,
<krabador> ma lo fa inserire
<simoma> che dovrei fare?
<simoma> no non me lo fa inserire
<krabador> simoma, fa inserire la password
<krabador> simoma, scrivila correttamente e premi invio
<krabador> non appare niente per motivi di sicurezza
<EdoardoMelis> Ciao a tutti Ragazzi ! ho letto milioni di guide ma sbatto sempre nello stesso punto ! Il mio problema e che quando tent di installare una live usb di ubuntu 14.4.1 mi compare una schermata nera con una scritta in cima "syslinux 4.03 2010-10-22..etc" . Premetto che ho fatto tutto come nelle guide : usato unetbootin, formattato la penna uusb in 32 f
<EdoardoMelis> at, impostato il boot su usb per l avvio.... Perche continua a non partirmi l installazioe?il pc è abbastanza buono i7, 2 gb di scheda video etc..
<krabador> !usbwin | EdoardoMelis
<ubot-it> EdoardoMelis: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<framir> sera a tutti
<krabador> EdoardoMelis, prova questo per la pendrive usb
<framir> ho installato da pochi giorni la distro im oggetto su una mobo asrock q2900 sulla quale ho aggiunto un controller RAID Marvell per collegare i miei due dischi in raid1.
<framir> Tutto funziona perfettamente tranne quando il sistema va in standby... Capita sempre di trovare il disco RAID apparentemente montato ma se apro qualche file questo non mi viene aperto... Inoltre tutte le icone hanno un simbolo di un lucchetto... Se smonto il disco questo non è più montabile poichè il sistema non trova l'uuid. Sembra come se il cont
<framir> roller non sia connesso... Difatti se provo da terminale ad eseguire un fdisk -l il disco in raid non mi viene elencato. Ovviamente se riavvio tutto torna a funzionare, ma io vorrei proprio evitare questo.
<framir> Qualcuno sa come aiutarmi?
<EdoardoMelis> grazie ora provero poi vi aro sapere
<simoma> alloro siccome comunico da un altro pc cosa ti serve sapere per aiutarmi?
<krabador> simoma, quel comando restituisce il modello preciso degli apparati di rete
<simoma> l'ho inserito
<LostInMyHead> simoma: ti ha restituito qualcosa?
<krabador> simoma, sudo lshw -C network > lshw.txt
<krabador> crea il file lshw.txt nella cartella home, salvala in pendrive, caricalo nel pc da cui scrivi, aprilo, va sul sito pastebin, e postalo qui
<simoma> WARNING: you should run this program as super-user.
<simoma>   *-network
<simoma>        description: Ethernet interface
<simoma>        product: NetLink BCM5787M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<framir> ciao c'è qualcuno che può darmi una mano?
<simoma> ho un problema con xubuntu
<krabador> simoma, sudo lshw -C network > lshw.txt
<krabador> crea il file lshw.txt nella cartella home, salvala in pendrive, caricalo nel pc da cui scrivi, aprilo, va sul sito pastebin, e postalo qui
<krabador> !pastebin | simoma
<ubot-it> simoma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> simoma, ^
<simoma> ecco adesso provo a farlo
<simoma> 1
<simoma>  2
<simoma>  3
<simoma>  4
<simoma>  5
<simoma> krabador: non riesco ^.^
<simoma> ma devo scaricarlo?
<krabador> simoma, il comando che ti ho segnalato, crea un file di testo
<krabador> simoma, lo copi nel pc da cui sei connesso
<krabador> simoma, vai sul sito pastebin
<simoma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9958934/
<simoma> faccio prima cosi
<krabador> "prima così" ?7
<simoma> haio visto?
<krabador> simoma, prima cosi' , come?
<simoma> con il link!
<krabador> simoma, che è quello che 3 volte ti è stato chiesto di mandare, e che "non riesco" 7
<simoma> nulla
<simoma> vai al link che ho mandato è scritto li!
<krabador> simoma, l'ho visto, ma vorrei sapere, come hai fatto a mandarlo, visto che hai detto di non riuscire a salvare il file di testo per mandarlo nel pc connesso ad internet
<simoma> nono poi ci son riuscito
<krabador> simoma, hai un cavo lan , con cui connetterti al router ?
<simoma> al momento no!
<krabador> simoma, lspci -nn -d 14e4:
<krabador> manda anche questo, seguendo la stessa procedura che hai fatto prima
<krabador> simoma, fa un file di testo unico , anche con i contenuti di    dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware     dpkg -l | grep bcmwl
<simoma> ok
<simoma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9959172/
<simoma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9959180/
<krabador> simoma, e il primo?
<simoma> non me lo apre il pc non riesco ad inserirlo a pastebin
<krabador> potevi fare tutti e 3 in un file di testo unoìico
<simoma> era meglio
<krabador> è quello che ti ho chiesto
<simoma> un attimo che te lo mando
<krabador> simoma, è un ora che sei qui
<simoma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9959234/
<simoma> ecco
<simoma> quindi?
<krabador> simoma, se ti procurassi un cavo lan, potresti semplicemente mandare , da terminale il comando software-properties-gtk, ed installare il driver segnalato nella tab "driver aggiuntivi"
<krabador> simoma, scarica http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/l/linux-firmware-nonfree/linux-firmware-nonfree_1.14ubuntu1_all.deb
<simoma> fatto
<krabador> simoma, lo copi nel pc, in una cartella, con ctrl l , appare il percorso completo della cartella
<krabador> simoma, lo copi
<krabador> simoma, apri il terminale, scrivi cd  incolli il percorso della cartella
<krabador> invio
<krabador> simoma, sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i linux-firmware-nonfree_1.14ubuntu1_all.deb
<krabador> riavvii
<simoma> quando faccio il primo passaggio mi da no surch file or directory
<krabador> simoma, copia ed incolla
<krabador> e non puo' darti errore
<simoma> mi fa cosi
<simoma> scrivo cd e poi incollo il percorso
<luciph3r> hola ... ma c'è documentazione disponibile su ubuntu 14.04LTS server ? non mi corrispondono piu i backup dei file dei servizi ...
<simoma> kabrador??
<simoma> krabador?
<krabador> luciph3r, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<luciph3r> grazie krabador sono veramente in difficoltà :-)
<krabador> simoma, dove hai copiato il file?
<krabador> simoma, cd premi spazio incolli il percorso della cartella premi invio
<simoma> ok fatto
<simoma> dopo?
<krabador> rileggi qualche linea indietro
<simoma> l'ho fatto ma poi mi chiede la password e non mi fa inserire nulla
<krabador> simoma, ancora con 'sta storia?
<simoma> eh non so perche!!!
<krabador> simoma, ricordi quando ti ho detto, che in realtà fa inserire il testo, ma non appare per motivi di sicurezza?
<krabador> 2 volte ti è stato dett o
<simoma> quindi io scrivo lo stesso e premo invio?
<krabador> simoma, si , come segnalatoti prima
<simoma> va bene
<krabador> simoma, hai controllato che nel task di network manager,in alto a destra, in xubuntu, cliccato con il tasto sinistro non appaia, la lista delle reti ?
<simoma> se parli delle due frecce si ma se clicco mi fa solo premere VPN Connections
<krabador> ok
<simoma> ho fatto tutto debbo riavviare giusto?
<krabador> si
<simoma> ok dopo?
<krabador> simoma, sicura che i comandi sono andati a buon fine?
<simoma> credo di si non mi ha doto nessun errore
<krabador> simoma, manda pastebin se puoi
<simoma> adesso sto riavviando
<simoma> cmq ci sta mettendo tanto tempo
<krabador> simoma, non di piu' delle altre volte, se hai fatto solo quanto segnalatoti
<simoma> si ho fatto solo quello che mi hai consigliato
<simoma> che faccio?
<krabador> simoma, iwconfig
<krabador> simoma, pastebin
<simoma> no non mi si è acceso! è rimasta la scritta xubuntu
<simoma> nell'accensione
<simoma> stacco e riaccendo?
<it-32> ciao krabador
<krabador> simoma, premi un tasto freccia
<krabador> it-32, salve
<simoma> nulla4
<krabador> simoma, ctrl alt f2
<simoma> niente
<krabador> simoma, reset
<Luciph3r> krabador: rimonto la china .... ma perchè cambiano nome ai pacchetti/servizi ... che è sto ics ?
<simoma> sto ad ri accendere
<simoma> ok si è riacceso
<krabador> Luciph3r, gestione del database interno e/o allineamento con i cambi nella nomemclatura originale dei software
<krabador> Luciph3r, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Luciph3r> krabador: ora me la vado a vedere tutta ... io sono fermo alla 11 ... o 12 ..
<dds82> salve ragazzi
<simoma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9959940/
<simoma> ecco
<dds82> ho due problemi: il primo è che dopo aver fatto update o upgrade sul terminale mi restituisce in fondo questo
<simoma> krabador
<dds82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9959930/
<krabador> simoma, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<krabador> simoma, rfkill list
<krabador> simoma, entrambi pastebin, puoi farne uno solo
<krabador> dds82, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> fa un pastebin
<simoma> cmq adesso sono connesso
<krabador> simoma, buon proseguimento allora
<simoma> e non ho fatto gli ultimi du comendi
<simoma> devo farlo??
<krabador> simoma, quando lo dici che funziona?
<simoma> *gli ultimi due comandi
<simoma> adesso
<simoma> poiche adesso ho visto
<krabador> simoma, i comandi servivano per continuare a diagnosticare in caso di non funzionamento
<simoma> ok
<krabador> simoma, funziona, quindi un "funziona grazie" è piu' indicato
<simoma> grazie mille per l'aiuto
<krabador> simoma, prima di andare, adesso che è connesso, manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<simoma> a cosa serve?
<krabador> per aggiornare il sistema e per installare una serie di strumenti utili
<simoma> ma c'e un altro modo per farlo o debbo fer forza andare nel terminale?
<krabador> simoma, se lo fai nel terminale, sei direttamente al corrente di cosa fa e cosa puo' andare storto
<krabador> simoma, fai molto prima
<simoma> ok grazie
<dds82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9959930/
<dds82> questo è con l'upgrade
<dds82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9960088/
<simoma> krabador ma il comando di prima è tutt'uno?
<dds82> e questo con update
<krabador> dds82, serviva solo l'update
<krabador> dds82, per vedere se hai errori, e ce li hai
<krabador> W: Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Somma hash non corrispondente
<dds82> ok
<krabador> dds82, software-properties-gtk, menu a tendina "scarica da"
<dds82> pero in upgrade mi da un altro errore all' ultima riga
<krabador> dds82, seleziona altro , poi italia, poi il mirror con crazy
<krabador> dds82, segui
<krabador> dds82, chiudi correttamente , e manda di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<krabador> di nuovo pastebin
<dds82> dov'è scusami il menu a tendina???
<krabador> simoma, poi mandarlo tutt'uno
<krabador> simoma, o puoi mandarli uno alla volta
<simoma> ok grazie
<krabador> ma se lo mandi tutt'uno come te ,l'ho scritto
<krabador> fa tutto insieme, e tutto da solo
<krabador> dds82, la voce "scarica da"
<krabador> ha un menu a tendina a fianco
<dds82> scusa ma nn ho capito dov'è
<dds82> a parte che ancora nn ti ho detto di avere lubuntu 14.04, scusami
<dds82> scusami krabador ma nn trovo il menu a tendina che dicevi
<krabador> dds82, ce l'hai davanti agli occhi
<dds82> e allora so cecato!!!
<dds82> ti giuro nn lo vedo
<krabador> dds82, https://screenshots.debian.net/screenshots/s/software-properties-gtk/9302_large.png    ---> a fianco a "scarica da" hai una sezione cliccabile
<krabador> dicesi "menu a tendina"
<dds82> scusami ma avevo il terminale aperto nn la finestra
<krabador> il comando da terminale apre quella finestra
<dds82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9960334/
<dds82> krabador ancora lo da
<krabador> ok dds82 ripeti la procedura, selezionando garr
<krabador> dds82, di tanto in tanto i server possono dare qualche problema
<dds82> è da parecchio tempo pero che lo fa
<dds82> nn mi da fastbull in italia
<dds82> c'è unige - crazy - valleumbra o garr
 * Luciph3r download di webmin ... 42Kb/s , torno indietro alle vecchie 256k 
<BoyDark> Ciao
<BoyDark> Sto cercando di installare Ubuntu su un portatile
<BoyDark> Ho fatto tre partizioni 4gb swap, 20gb home e 86gb /
<BoyDark> Sto usando Ubuntu 14.04 32bit,
<BoyDark> Ma all'installazione quando copia i file mi porta alcune stringhe sempre uguali
<BoyDark> Sono queste: ata1.00: configured for UMDA/33                  ata1: EH complete
<BoyDark> In continuazione mi porta quelle stringhe
<BoyDark> È da 15min fermo a quel punto
<BoyDark> Cosa faccio?
<BoyDark> Ciao Cristian
<krabador> BoyDark, puoi specificare a riguardo del notebook?
<BoyDark> Si tratta di un Acer aspire 5734Z
<krabador> BoyDark, per il partizionamento, è il contrario
<krabador> ha senso che sia la home ad essere piu' grande
<krabador> ed una ventina di gb la /
<BoyDark> Ok, capito.  Ma quelle stringhe dipendono da questo?
<BoyDark> Mi escono in continuazione
<BoyDark> Sono precedute da ubuntu-kernel
<BoyDark> Ci 6
<krabador> BoyDark, allora, come ti dicevo, è consigliabile avere / di una ventina di gb, /home quanto ti pare, ma grande, e swap dello stesso quantitativo di ram presente
<BoyDark> Si, è fin qui ho capito. Ma volevo capire se queste stringhe che mi escono in continuazione siano provocate dalla partizione errata?
<krabador> BoyDark, innanzitutto serve l'errore integrale, e non uno stralcio
<BoyDark> Allora facciamo così, se hai qualche minuto di tempo, mi connetto dal live del portatile e passo l'errore?
<krabador> BoyDark, ok
<BoyDark> Perfetto
<BoyDark_> ciao
<BoyDark_> finalmente
<BoyDark_> krabador ci 6?
<krabador> BoyDark, allora, che dice l'errore?
<BoyDark_> perdonami perche ho avuto problemi con la luce, mi sto mettendo adesso con l'installazione
<BoyDark_> scusami
<BoyDark_> ok
<BoyDark_> krabador qual-era il comando per caricare la key itlaiana_
<BoyDark_> loadkey it?
<krabador> BoyDark_, va in impostazioni
<krabador> della live
<krabador> seleziona la tastiera italiana da li
<BoyDark_> ok
<BoyDark_> sto facendo 3 partizioni, 20gb / poi 80gb /home e 4gb swap
<BoyDark_> serve anche il /boot
<BoyDark_> ?
<krabador> no
<BoyDark_> ok
<BoyDark_> krabador in impostazioni trovo solo keyboard e language support che nessuna delle due mi permettono di impostare la key italiiana
<BoyDark_> adesso va
<BoyDark_> parlo della tastiera
<BoyDark_> è iniziata l'installazione, in caso ritorni il problema lo incollo su pastebin e te lo paso
<krabador> ok
<krabador> BoyDark_, seleziona a mano entrambe le partizioni
<krabador> tramite l'opzione " altro"
<BoyDark_> si, ho fatto proprio così
<simoma> krabador
<krabador> simoma, dica
<simoma> non mi rifunziona internet
<simoma> ho spento il pc riacceso e poi non funzionava piu
<krabador> simoma, iwconfig
<CChristian> buona sera a tutti
<simoma> lo no wireless extension ath0 no wireless exstension
<krabador> simoma, rfkill list
<krabador> ed usa pastebin
<simoma> ok
<CChristian> posso chiedere un aiutino?
<krabador> CChristian, chiedi
<CChristian> partimo dal presupposto che ho appena acquistato un pc con ubuntu e non so usarlo...
<CChristian> dovrei configurare una stampante canon mx395
<CChristian> ho scaricato i driver dal sito del produttore, ora ho la cartellina salvata ma non so che devo fare :_(
<krabador> CChristian, driver per cosa?
<krabador> CChristian, specifica il modello preciso del notebook, grazie.
<simoma> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9962578/
<CChristian> ho scaricto i driver linux della stampante dal sito canon
<CChristian> il portatile è un asus
<krabador> CChristian, specifica il modello preciso del notebook, grazie.
<CChristian> Eee PC Seashell series
<CChristian> può essere uesto?
<krabador> CChristian, sudo lshw
<krabador> !pastebin | CChristian
<ubot-it> CChristian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<CChristian> krabador perdonami ma è la prima volta che lo uso e non so cos vuol dire quello che mi hai scritto
<CChristian> chiedo scusa
<krabador> CChristian, apri un terminale, con ctrl alt t
<krabador> copi ed incolli li dentro sudo lshw
<BoyDark_> krabador stranamente non sto avendo problemi, ha quasi terminato :)
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> BoyDark_, perfetto
<krabador> CChristian, carichi il sito di pastebin, segnalato da ubot
<krabador> CChristian, incolli il contenuto o
<krabador> CChristian, clicchi paste
<krabador> CChristian, incolli qui il link
<CChristian> mi si è aperta una pagina con scritto ubunto pasebin
<simoma> che debbo fare??
<CChristian> ora che devo fare?
<krabador> CChristian, quanto dicono i messaggi
<CChristian> non capisco la pagina è vuota
<krabador> CChristian, rileggi bene i messaggi che ti ho scritto
<krabador> simoma, lsmod | grep b43
<krabador> pastebin
<CChristian> non capisco!!
<krabador> simoma, nello stesso pastebin ci metti anche sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> <krabador> CChristian, apri un terminale, con ctrl alt t
<krabador> <krabador> copi ed incolli li dentro sudo lshw
<krabador> <krabador> premi invio
<krabador> <krabador> CChristian, carichi il sito di pastebin, segnalato da ubot
<krabador> <krabador> CChristian, incolli il contenuto
<krabador> <krabador> CChristian, clicchi paste
<krabador> <krabador> CChristian, incolli qui il link
<CChristian> cose sudo ishw?
<krabador> elle-shw
<krabador> sudo lshw
<it-32> cristian_c ho sempre problemi con hud-service... ieri sei scomparso :(
<CChristian> ragazzi non so cosa sia
<CChristian> come faccio a copiarlo?
<krabador> CChristian, con il mouse, selezioni tutto l'output, clicchi su copia con il tasto detro
<krabador> e poi incolli
<BoyDark> Ciao
<krabador> CChristian, il copia/incolla , che si fa in tutti i sistemi operativi
<BoyDark> Krabador ho un problema all'avvio, ti incollo subito il link
<CChristian> non ho capito cosa devo copiare, non so cosa sia questo sudo ishw
<BoyDark> Krabador https://www.dropbox.com/s/qmfngxqj4ftkj43/IMAG0839.jpg?dl=0
<krabador> BoyDark, che ubuntu ?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, come hai risolto per il boot?
<BoyDark> Poi ad un tratto mi chiede la password ma rimane bloccato, con l'Hdd che carica in continuazione
<BoyDark> 14.04
<BoyDark> Adesso si è avviato
<krabador> hai inserito la password?
<CChristian> una volta che mi si apre la pagina nera dopo aver fatto ctrl alt t
<CChristian> che devo scrivere?
<BoyDark> Si ho inserito la pass
<BoyDark> Ma mi sembra molto lento
<BoyDark> Lentissimo
<BoyDark> Va ultra piano :(
<simoma> krabador http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9962843/
<BoyDark> Ho cercato di aprire una cartella 5 min fa e ancora deve aprirla
<superstep> simona rifai lo stesso, ma questa volta anteponendo sudo prima
<superstep> simoma, WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<krabador> BoyDark, problemi con il disco
<BoyDark> Krabador l'installazione è andata a buon fine, perché il sistema fa così
<krabador> BoyDark, problemi con il disco
<BoyDark> Ah
<BoyDark> Si,dovrebbe sostituire?
<BoyDark> Perché in effetti sento che si lagna molti
<CChristian> krabador ho fatto ctrl alt t mi si è aperta una pagina nera cosa devo scrivere?
<BoyDark> Gratta tanto
<simoma> che devo fare??
<krabador> BoyDark, sta partendo
<it-32> krabador e per il mio problema? hud-service?
<BoyDark> È partito, solo che va ultra piano
<krabador> BoyDark, sta partendo il disco
<BoyDark> E sento molto l'HDD che graffia
<cristian_c> llol
<cristian_c> BoyDark, suvito backup
<cristian_c> *subito
<krabador> BoyDark,disco andato
<krabador> BoyDark, sostituiscilo, ed amen, se senti che sta graffiando da tanto, ormai hai compromesso fisicamente una marea di settori
<BoyDark> Ok
<BoyDark> Lo sostituisco
<BoyDark> Grazie mille
<simoma> helpppp
<BoyDark> Buona serata :)
<krabador> simoma, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> it-32, sudo chmod -x /usr/lib/indicator-appmenu/hud-service
<krabador> riavvia
<it-32> krabador e' lo stesso comando di cristian_c  non funziona
<it-32> file o directory non esistente
<krabador> it-32, locate hud-service
<cristian_c> it-32, hai dato find ecc...?
<it-32> no
<CChristian> io che faccio? ho l schermata nera aperta e nonho capito cosa devo scrivere helpppp
<it-32> dicevo io che la 64 bit e' diversa! trovato... riprovo il comando
<simoma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9963025/
<simoma> eccooooo
<krabador> simoma, dpkg -l | grep firmware
<krabador> simoma, dpkg -l | grep b43
<krabador> simoma, dpkg -l | grep bcmwl
<simoma> entrambe
<krabador> tutti nello stesso pastebin
<simoma> una alla volar?
<simoma> volta?
<krabador> simoma, li mandi uno alla volta
<krabador> ma incolli il risultato di tutti e tre in un pastebin
<CChristian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9963104/
<CChristian> forse ci sono riuscito? krabador
<simoma> la seconda non mi da nulla
<krabador> CChristian, bene
<simoma> anche l'ultima che mi hai scritto
<krabador> simoma, ok, manda la prima
<simoma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9963160/
<simoma> ecco
<CChristian> krabador ora che faccio?
<krabador> simoma, dmesg | grep -i wlan0
<simoma> non fa nulla
<simoma> che faccioo????
<krabador> simoma, dmesg | grep -i b43
<krabador> simoma, datti una calmata
<simoma> ahahah scusa ^.^
<krabador> CChristian, allora, che stampante vuoi installare ?
<simoma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9963287/
<simoma> ecco
<it-32> krabador sembra risolto ora
<it-32> grazie
<krabador> it-32, di niente, cristian_c potrebbe offendersi
<krabador> ha sempre avuto problemi con il numero 32
<it-32> :)
<cristian_c> in effetti
<CChristian> krabador canon mx395 è una multifunzione, avrei bisogno (se possibile) di utilizzarla come stampante e scanner
<it-32> grazie anche a te cristian_c
<cristian_c> it-32, di niente
<krabador> CChristian, allora vai qui http://www.canon.it/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MX_series/MX395.aspx?type=download&language=&os=Linux
<krabador> scarica MX390 series IJ Printer Driver Ver. 3.90 for Linux (Archivio in formato distribuzione Debian)
<krabador> MX390 series ScanGear MP Ver. 2.10 for Linux (Archivio in formato distribuzione Debian)
<simoma> cosa devo fare?
<CChristian> ok fatto
<krabador> CChristian, vai nella cartella in cui li hai scaricati
<krabador> CChristian, ctrl l , copi il percorso completo della cartella
<krabador> CChristian, apri un terminale
<krabador> scrivi cd    e poi incolli il percorso
<krabador> invio
<krabador> simoma, sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> simoma, vai nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato
<krabador> simoma, lo reinstalli con il comando di prima
<krabador> riavvii, torni qui
<simoma> come lo reinstallo? per piacere mi metti il comando non vorrei sbagliare
<krabador> simoma, va nel terminale nella cartella in cui hai messo il pacchetto
<krabador> simoma, hai cancellato il pacchetto che ti ho fatto installare prima
<krabador> ?
<simoma> nono
<krabador> perfetto
<simoma> devo rifare cd e il percorso?
<krabador> apri il terminale, scrivi cd    incolli il percorso
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> se non hai errori, per errori di battitura, metti a premere la freccia in alto del pc, finquando non ti appare il comando con dpkg -i
<krabador> e lo mandi
<krabador> simoma, mandi poi un pastebin
<CChristian> krabador mi viene fuori questo cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$ cd/home/cigc/Scaricati
<CChristian> bash: cd/home/cigc/Scaricati: File o directory non esistente
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$
<CChristian> cosa sbaglio?
<krabador> CChristian, lo spazio
<simoma> quando devo premere la freccia in alto quando disinstallo o quando installo?
<krabador> cd spazio
<krabador> simoma, la freccia in alto, fa apparire i comandi già mandati
<jester-> sera
<krabador> vai nella cartella
<krabador> nel terminale
<krabador> con cd percorso invio
<krabador> simoma, ti metti a premere la freccia
<krabador> quando appare il comando ti fermi
<simoma> ok ma lo devo fare adesso che loi sto togliendo o dopo quando lo installo?
<krabador> premi invio
<krabador> simoma, il comando è per reinstallare
<krabador> devi fare una cosa alla volta
<simoma> ok
<CChristian> krabador ora mi rimane cosi' cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$ cd /home/cigc/Scaricati
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~/Scaricati$
<CChristian> cosa sbaglio ancora?
<krabador> non hai sbagliato nulla
<krabador> hai fatto bene
<krabador> adesso manda ls -la
<krabador> e rifà quella cosa del pastebin
<krabador> CChristian, te la ricordi?
<CChristian> non capisco cosa intendi per "manda ls -la"
<simoma> allora alla rimozione è andata bene adesso sto facendo cd e il percorso ma quando premo invio non fa nulla
<krabador> CChristian, ls -la         premi invio
<krabador> simoma, se ci sei già dentro non fa nulla
<simoma> adesso?
<krabador> simoma, rileggi
<krabador> ed avrai parecchie risposte, piu' di quante ne pensi.
<simoma> non capisco
<CChristian> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9963538/
<CChristian> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9963538/
<CChristian> ops
<CChristian> scus
<simoma> non riesco a capire cosa debbo fare
<krabador> CChristian, tar -zxvf cnijfilter-mx390series-3.90-1-deb.tar.gz   invio
<krabador> CChristian, tar -zxvf scangearmp-mx390series-2.10-1-deb.tar.gz
<krabador> sempre invio
<CChristian> fatto
<krabador> CChristian, di nuovo digita ls -la, invio
<krabador> pastebin
<simoma> krabador
<krabador> simoma, susu, che lo so che sai rileggere
<CChristian> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9963690/
<simoma> scusa ma di tante cose non so cosa vuoi che rilegga e non vorrei neanche sbagliare a fare qualcosa
<krabador> CChristian, cd cnijfilter-mx390series-3.90-1-deb    invio
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~/Scaricati$ cd cnijfilter-mx390series-3.90-1-deb
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~/Scaricati/cnijfilter-mx390series-3.90-1-deb$
<krabador> simoma, cosa non è chiaro di "reinstalla il pacchetto" e "premi la freccia in alto del pc nel terminale, fin quando non appare il comando con dpkg mandato in precedenza, nella stessa cartella"
<simoma> se mi puoi semplificare la cosa
<krabador> simoma, hai voglia di imparare ad usare un nuovo sistema, oppure soltanto copiare incollare quello che ti viene detto?
<simoma> quando re-installo e premo invio non mi fa nulla
<krabador> CChristian, sh install.sh    incvio
<simoma> non vedo niente che potrebbe dire che sta facendo qualcosa
<krabador> simoma, sei , nel terminale, nella cartella del pacchetto?
<krabador> simoma, ls -la
<krabador> pastebin
<CChristian> install.sh: 662: install.sh: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~/Scaricati/cnijfilter-mx390series-3.90-1-deb$
<simoma> no sono nel terminale
<simoma> ho inserito cd e il percorso
<krabador> simoma, ls -la , pastebin
<krabador> CChristian, sudo sh install.sh
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~/Scaricati/cnijfilter-mx390series-3.90-1-deb$ sudo sh install.sh
<CChristian> install.sh: 662: install.sh: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~/Scaricati/cnijfilter-mx390series-3.90-1-deb$
<simoma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9963772/
<krabador> CChristian, ./install.sh
<CChristian> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9963849/
<krabador> CChristian, hai sempre errore?
<CChristian> no ti ho postato ora quello che mi viene fuori
<krabador> CChristian, ecco, "When the printer is ready, press the Enter key."
<krabador> è pronta la stampante?
<CChristian> pronta, accesa e collegata tramite usb
<krabador> CChristian, quindi "press the Enter key"
<CChristian> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9963914/
<krabador> CChristian, "Installation has been completed."
<krabador> il che non lascia troppi dubbi
<krabador> CChristian, cd ..    invio
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~/Scaricati/cnijfilter-mx390series-3.90-1-deb$ cd ..
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~/Scaricati$
<krabador> CChristian, cd scangearmp-mx390series-2.10-1-deb
<krabador> e poi ./install.sh invio
<krabador> simoma, non hai copiato tutto
<krabador> o non c'è il file all'interno
<simoma> il file c'e
<krabador> simoma, e allora sudo dpkg -i nomefile
<krabador> dove nomefile è il nome del file, precisamente
<CChristian> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/9963988/
<krabador> copi ed incolli
<krabador> CChristian, "Installation has been completed."
<krabador> bene
<krabador> CChristian, riavvii e provi ad usare la stampante
<CChristian> ok
<CChristian> poi mi ricollego e ti dico!!
<simoma> mi da errore
<krabador> simoma, ma il pastebin per cosa esiste ?
<simoma> ok arriva
<simoma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9964026/
<simoma> eccolo
<krabador> simoma, ma quando ti ho detto , di entrare nel terminale , nella cartella in cui è presente il file, secondo te, cosa intendo?
<simoma> non ne ho idea
<krabador> simoma, ok, medita a riguardo, e torna qui
<simoma> oddio per favore mi dia una mano senno combino un casino
<krabador> ti do un indizio " impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente " significa che il comando è stato lanciato in una cartella in cui quel file non è presente.
<simoma> ok ho fatto
<CChristian> krabador stampooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
<krabador> CChristian, bene :D
<CChristian> non so davvero come ringraziarti!!!!
<CChristian> dovrebbe funzionare anche lo scanner?
<krabador> CChristian, si, dovrebbe funzionare anche lo scanner, prova
<CChristian> lo scanner si muove ma non vedo da nessuna parte la scnasione, dove la andrà a mettere?
<simoma> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9964184/
<simoma> si è fermato cosi!
<krabador> simoma, riavvia
<simoma> sto riavviando
<simoma> ohhh grazie mille adesso si e connesso
<CChristian> mi sa che lo scanner non funzia
<cristian_c> CChristian, sei nel gruppo scanner?
<simoma> ma perchè prima mi ha dato il problema di internet
<simoma> ?
<CChristian> cristiaan_c come ci arrivo?
<cristian_c> CChristian, utenti e gruppi
<cristian_c> ChanServ, aggiungi l'utente al gruppo scanner, lp e lpadmin
<CChristian> aiutoooo non ci capisco molto...mi puoi guidare con comandi per inesperti?
<krabador> simoma, riavvia di nuovo, per favore, prima ti ha dato problemi al riavvio
<cristian_c> CChristian, hai due strade
<krabador> simoma, cosi' verifichiamo
<cristian_c> o tramite comandi o tramite interfaccia grafica
<simoma> ok
<CChristian> quella più semplice?
<simoma> ho riavviato, tutto ok!
<cristian_c> CChristian, dipende
<cristian_c> CChristian, hai aperto utenti e gruppi?
<CChristian> non so come si fa...
<cristian_c> CChristian, apri la dash
<CChristian> ok
<cristian_c> CChristian, anzi , prova da terminale, che fai prima
<CChristian> ok
<simoma> krabador grazie mille ancora
<CChristian> sono pronto, che devo fare?
<krabador> simoma, di niente
<simoma> perche dopo la prima volta che mi hai aiutato si è ripresentato il problema
<CChristian> eccomi scusate
<CChristian> cristian_c ci sono scusami ma mi si è scollegato il pc
<CChristian> che faccio?
<cristian_c> CChristian, digita: whoami
<CChristian> ok
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$ whoami
<CChristian> cigc
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$
<cristian_c> CChristian, sudo usermod -aG scanner cigc
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$ whoami
<CChristian> cigc
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$ sudo usermod -aG scanner cigc
<CChristian> [sudo] password for cigc:
<CChristian> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$
<krabador> simoma, probabilmente s'è "sganciato " dopo gli aggiornamenti
<CChristian1> rieccomi, non so che è successo ma mi ha buttato fuori dalla chat
<CChristian1> cristian_c
<CChristian1> sono qui
<cristian_c> CChristian1, krabador ti ha fatto installare un'applicazione giusto?
<cristian_c> CChristian1, scangearmp, o sbaglio?
<CChristian1> no, abbiamo installato solo i driver della canon
<cristian_c> CChristian1, prova lo stesso a digitare scan nella dash
<CChristian1> mi esce simple scan
<cristian_c> CChristian1, e basta?
<sharpness> come disarmo lo script update-motd.d e torno al /etc/motd normale?
<CChristian1> cristian_c si solo qesto
<cristian_c> CChristian1, sudo usermod -aG lp cigc
<simoma> ahh ok grazie mille! grazie davvero!!!!
<CChristian1> cristian_c cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$ sudo usermod -aG lp cigc
<CChristian1> [sudo] password for cigc:
<CChristian1> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$
<sharpness> come disarmo lo script update-motd.d e torno al /etc/motd normale?
<cristian_c> !ripeti | sharpness
<ubot-it> sharpness: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> CChristian1, sudo usermod -aG lpadmin cigc
<sharpness> secondo la statistica si xD
<cristian_c> sharpness, qui no
<CChristian1> cristian_c cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$ sudo usermod -aG lpadmin cigc
<CChristian1> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$
<sharpness> provare male non fa :/
<cristian_c> sharpness, se lo facesse chiunque, non si capirebbe pi
<cristian_c> *più nulla
<sharpness> ad ogni modo.... sai come si fa?
<cristian_c> sharpness, fai la domanda e aspetta una risposta, senza ripetere
<cristian_c> CChristian1, riavvia il pc
<CChristian1> ok poi mi ricollego
<CChristian1> cristian_c rieccomi
<cristian_c> CChristian1, prova simple scan
<CChristian1> cristian_c nessuno scanner rilevato
<cristian_c> CChristian1, dpkg -l | grep scangearmp
<piotta> buona sera
<CChristian1> cristian_c cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$ dpkg -l | grep scangearmp
<CChristian1> ii  scangearmp-common                      2.10-1                                  ScanGear MP for Linux.
<CChristian1> ii  scangearmp-mx390series                 2.10-1                                  ScanGear MP for Linux.
<CChristian1> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~
<piotta> sto letteralmente impazzendo : sono spariti sfondo e icone voglio re installare da 0 xubuntu ma non ci riesco come si fa'?
<CChristian1> cristian_c che faccio ora?
<krabador> CChristian1, nel terminale, scrivi scan , e premi tab, cosa appare?
<CChristian1> krabador rimane fermo e rimane la scritta scan
<CChristian1> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$ scan
<CChristian1> scangearmp                           scanimage
<CChristian1> scangearmp-mx390series-pkgconfig.sh
<CChristian1> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$ scan
<krabador> CChristian1, scrivi scangearmp, e invio
<CChristian1> krabador Il programma "scan" può essere trovato nei seguenti pacchetti:
<CChristian1>  * dvb-apps
<CChristian1>  * mailutils-mh
<CChristian1>  * nmh
<CChristian1> Provare: sudo apt-get install <PACCHETTO SELEZIONATO>
<CChristian1> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$
<CChristian1> krbador continua a buttarmi fuori...
<CChristian1> krabador, non so se ho perso qualcosa che devo fare?
<krabador> CChristian1, hai letto il messaggio, quando ti butta fuori?
<CChristian1> diventa tutto bianco e spariscono gli utenti
<CChristian1> faccio f5 e rientro
<krabador>  CChristian1 (5ea1fe3f@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.94.161.254.63) ha abbandonato #ubuntu-it (requested by ubot-it ( don't flood : usa il pastebin per incollare lunghi output))
<krabador> questo è il messaggio del floodbot
<CChristian1> ricevuto
<krabador> ;)
<krabador> prova scrivendo scanimage e invio
<CChristian1> scanimage: no SANE devices found
<CChristian1> cigc@cigc-1015CX:~$
<cristian_c> CChristian1, mmmm, domanda
<cristian_c> lo scanner è collegato e acceso?
<CChristian1> confermo
<CChristian1> provo a spegnerlo e riaccenderlo?
<cristian_c> CChristian1, lsusb
<krabador> CChristian1 <krabador> CChristian1, scrivi scangearmp, e invio
<krabador> hai scritto scan e invio
<krabador> "CChristian1> krabador Il programma "scan" può essere trovato nei seguenti pacchetti:"
<krabador> CChristian1, vuoi scrivere scangearmp e invio ?
<CChristian1> cristian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/9964968/
<CChristian1> krabador mi si è aperta una finestra del programma
<krabador> CChristian1, bene, prova ad usarlo
<CChristian1> krabador funziona!!! come faccio a "mettere" questo programma sull scrivania?
<krabador> CChristian1, allora, hai ubuntu, o derivata?
<krabador> ubuntu con la barra laterale?
<CChristian1> krabador si con barra llaterale
<krabador> CChristian1, allora clicca sull'icona in alto a sinistra
<krabador> scrivi scangear , ti apparirà
<krabador> e lo puoi trascinare sulla barra
<CChristian1> krabador dash?
<krabador> si, la dash
<CChristian1> se lo scrivo sulla dash non me lo fa vedere
<CChristian1> vedo solo simple scan
<krabador> CChristian1, probabilmente dopo il riavvio apparirà
<CChristian1> ok provo a riavviare
<CChristian1> krabador nulla da fare anche dopo il riavvio sull dash mi fa vedere solo simple scan
<CChristian1> non riesco a vedere scangear
<cristian_c> CChristian1, installa alacarte
<cristian_c> !info alacarte
<ubot-it> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.0-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 80 kB, installed size 1162 kB
<CChristian1> cristian_c dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> CChristian1, fa nulla
<cristian_c> c'è un altro metodo più veloce
<CChristian1> ok
<CChristian1> cristian_c dimmi pure
<cristian_c> CChristian1, un attimo
<cristian_c> ancora
<cristian_c> CChristian1, ok, ti metto su pastebin il contenuto del file che dovrai creare
<CChristian1> cioè lo devo copiare su terminle?
<cristian_c> CChristian1, intanto hai il terminale aperto?
<CChristian1> si
<cristian_c> CChristian1, sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/scangear.desktop
<cristian_c> CChristian1, il file è vuoto?
<CChristian1> si è aperta una pagina binaca
<CChristian1> bianca
<cristian_c> CChristian1, copia il contenuto di questo paste: http://pastie.org/9875178
<cristian_c> ovviamente, senza i numeri di riga
<cristian_c> CChristian1, poi salva il file e chiudi l'editor
<CChristian1> lo devo copiare nel terminal?
<CChristian1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9965325/
<cristian_c> CChristian1, no
<CChristian1> dove?
<krabador> CChristian1, lo devi incollare nella pagina bianca che è apparsa col precedente comando, ovvero sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/scangear.desktop
<cristian_c> CChristian1, appunto, la pagina bianca, non la pagina nera...
<CChristian1> ok penso di averlo fatto
<CChristian1> ho fatto salva e ho chiuso
<cristian_c> CChristian1, ora, apri la dash
<CChristian1> c'è!!!!!! è in fianco al simply scan
<cristian_c> CChristian1, ora fai un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> CChristian1, trascina l'icona sul launcher
<cristian_c> o anche detta barra laterale
<CChristian1> c'è!!!!!! è in fianco al simply scan11
<CChristian1> fatto
<CChristian1> grazie 1000 a krabador e cristian_c per la pazienza di questa sera!!!!
<CChristian1> non so davvero come ringraziarvi
<krabador> CChristian1, :D buon sistema, buona stampante/scanner
<CChristian1> grazie ancora!
<CChristian1> buona notte!
<cristian_c> buenas noche
<krabador> CChristian1, per problemi, torna sempre qui, nel canale di supporto ufficiale
<CChristian1> non mancherò, scusate per la mia non praticità ma spero col tempo di diventare bravo!
<krabador> CChristian1, pazienza, solo molta pazienza
<CChristian1> e degli ottimi insegnanti!!!!
<krabador> CChristian1, spulciati, quando puoi, e vuoi, le risorse ufficiali, del sistema, in particolar modo il wiki
<CChristian1> ok!! grazie ancor
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<krabador> ciao, buona notte :D
<CChristian1> notte
<CChristian1> ciao e grazi ncora
<krabador> :D
#ubuntu-it 2015-01-31
<sharpness> come disarmo lo script update-motd.d e torno al /etc/motd normale?
<akis24> giorno
<antoo> ciao come faccio a far partire il grub senza cliccare F9
<akis24> antoo: di solito grub si avvia da solo senza toccare nessun tasto dopo pochi secondi  circa 10 di solito
<antoo> a mè parte windows 8 subito
<antoo> se non seleziono F9 che è il tasto per le opzioni di boot
<akis24> !grub | antoo
<ubot-it> antoo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<antoo> ho provato con il ripristino ma credo sia una impostazione del uefi da modificare
<cristian_c> antoo, se hai uefi, utilizza bootrepair
<cristian_c> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<antoo> fatto anche questo....l'ho installato avviata la correzione ma nulla
<cristian_c> antoo, avrai un log
<Racerx> Buongiorno ragazzi, sono nuovo ed avrei bisogno di un grosso aiuto.... non riesco ad installare ubuntu su un ssd nuovo
<cristian_c> Racerx, hai scaricato il file .iso?
<Racerx> sisi
<cristian_c> Racerx, controllato che non sia corrotto e masterizzato?
<Racerx> ho provato a masterizzarlo su un dvd+rw e anche da chiavetta usb
<cristian_c> Racerx, ma almeno il live parte?
<Racerx> no il problema è proprio quello, non parte nulla
<Racerx> ho formattato l'ssd con gparted
<cristian_c> Racerx, e allora dovresti concentrarti sul problema della live
<cristian_c> Racerx, ma il problema sembra un altro, non c'entra l'ssd
<Racerx> cristian possiamo parlare un secondo in privato?
<cristian_c> Racerx, le richieste di supporto si fanno in canale
<Racerx> a ok!
<cristian_c> in modo che chi legge possa aiutare
<ExPBoy> come hai masterizzato la iso?
<Racerx> mi da un problema hard disk 3F0
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> Racerx, come hai masterizzato la iso?
<Racerx> con il programma infrarecorder
<cristian_c> eh
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> hai windows?
<cristian_c> Racerx, scusa, ma puoi dire dove ti blocchi quando avvii la live?
<Racerx> su quel ssd non ho nessun OS
<ExPBoy> :(
<Racerx> comunque sto scrivendo da un secondo pc con windows
<cristian_c> Racerx, e ridagli con l'ssd che c'entra come i cavoli a merenda
<ExPBoy> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> Racerx: quel messaggio indica che l'hard disk non viene visto vedi dal bios se viene riconosciuto
<Racerx> cristian_c chiedo scusa per aver ripetuto la parola :)
<cristian_c> Racerx, non è questo il punto
<cristian_c> Racerx, la live dovrebbe partire indipendentemente dal fatto che ci sia un disco installato nel pc
<cristian_c> hdd/sdd
<cristian_c> *ssd
<Racerx> Ok, chiedo scusa in anticipo ma è la mia prima votla che mi incimento su questo OS
<antoo> forse non parte il grub perchè devo eliminare l'avvio del logo del pc?
<cristian_c> antoo, l'avvio del logo?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<ExPBoy> non ha nessuna importanza il logo del pc
<cristian_c> Racerx, magari facci sapere i dettagli sul boot dalla live
<ExPBoy> antoo, ma hai seguito le guide postate?
<antoo> quando lo accendo parte subito il logo compaq e mi chiede la pw
<cristian_c> ancora non hai risposto ad almeno due domande
<antoo> cristian_c poi ho risolto il problema ti ricordi??? della key?
<Racerx> akis24 sono entrato nel bios, mi rileva solo USB Diskette on Key/usb Hard Disk ed OS boot meneger
<cristian_c> antoo, come hai fatto?
<antoo> te lo dico subito
<cristian_c> Racerx, ah, quindi non viene rilevato il masterizzatore dal bios?
<akis24> Racerx: di solito alla prima schermata il bios indica tipo hard-disk e capacita' lo vede ?
<ExPBoy> magari se ci invii una immagine...
<ExPBoy> |image
<ExPBoy> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Racerx> non vlo vede
<cristian_c> Racerx, eh, se non lo vede, chiaro che non parte il dvd
<cristian_c> Racerx, ma windows vede il masterizzatore?
<ExPBoy> quindi il problema è hardware
<akis24> Racerx: hai un notebook hp per caso ? hai o avevi windows installato ? all'avvio hai l'opzione f10 per entrare nel bios ?
<Racerx> almeno sono nella main e non vedo nulla che parli di hd
<Racerx> ho un hp650
<Racerx> sisi ho premuto f10
<antoo> cristian_c http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=506299
<akis24> Racerx: puoi provare a estrarre hd dal suo alloggio e reinserirlo oppure passa in  #ubuntu-it-chat  ti passiamo un link e leggi
<antoo> vedi verso la fine
<cristian_c> antoo, ok, visto, quindi la soluzione è quella di magozurlinux?
<antoo> sì sì
<cristian_c> antoo, ottimo :)
<antoo> ora me la riconosce
<antoo> subito
<BoyDark> Ciao
<BoyDark> Ho un problema con la connessione
<BoyDark> Wifi
<cristian_c> BoyDark, poi hai risolto ieri?
<BoyDark> Quando vado a cliccare sulla mia rete mi esce questo messaggio d'errore
<BoyDark> Si
<BoyDark> Ho cambiato HDD
<cristian_c> lol
<BoyDark> Ora ti posto il messaggio
<BoyDark> Aggiunta/attivazione della connessione non riuscita
<BoyDark> E sotto dice: (32) not autorozed to control networking
<BoyDark> Cosa può essere?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, come stabilisci la connessione?
<cristian_c> ma wifi o via cavo?
<BoyDark> Via WiFi
<cristian_c> BoyDark, e non appare nell'elenco delle reti nel network manager?
<BoyDark> Stamattina andava, adesso devo connettermi ad un'altra WiFi ma esce questo errore
<BoyDark> Si
<cristian_c> BoyDark, dove appare il messaggio?
<BoyDark> Appena clicco sulla mia rete
<BoyDark> Sulla rete da connettere
<BoyDark> Sullo sfondo
<BoyDark> Una finestrina
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> è strano
<cristian_c> i permessi dovresti averceli
<BoyDark> Penso di si
<antoo> cristian_c ora la cosa da risolvere è la partenza grub
<BoyDark> Ok
<ExPBoy> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<antoo> che credo sia legata alle impostazioni uefi
<cristian_c> antoo, la cosa è quesdta:
<BoyDark> All'inizio il sistema però ha rilevato qualche errore
<cristian_c> antoo, quando hai installato il sistema operativo su quel pc?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, all'inizio di cosa?
<BoyDark> All'apertura del sistema, ha dovuto correggere alcuni errori
<antoo> ho installato in modalità uefi
<antoo> come dice la guida
<cristian_c> BoyDark, questo avviene ad ogni avvio del pc?
<cristian_c> antoo, cioè? Spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<BoyDark> Prima non mi capitava, ma da poco è staccata la corrente Emi è successo già 4 volte
<cristian_c> BoyDark, gruppo di continuità?
<BoyDark> È un portatile senza batteria perché dannegiata
<antoo> ho installato ubuntu e non mi parte il grub se non vado su F9 dove mi fà selezionare ubuntu e a quel punto parte il grub
<BoyDark> Cosa dici sia successo? Non posso reinstallare di nuovo tutto :(
<dvd1000> buongiorno
<BoyDark> Giorno
<dvd1000> scusate se disturbo sono nuovo
<cristian_c> BoyDark, scusa, ma il gruppo di continuità funziona anche in quel caso, eh
<dvd1000> avrei bisogno di sapere cosa devo fare per installare ubuntu da una chiavetta usb su un pc portatile con hard disk nuovo
<BoyDark> Eh sì, ma è capitato e purtroppo adesso non posso farci nulla
<cristian_c> antoo, intendo, come hai fatto l'installazione uefi
<BoyDark> È successo per puro caso
<cristian_c> dvd1000, hai già creato la live usb?
<dvd1000> infilo la chiavetta, scelgo l'installazioen da chiavetta ma non succede niente, devo preparare un file tipo autorun?
<akis24> dvd1000: su che sistenma sei ora ?
<akis24> sistema*
<dvd1000> questo è un altro pc che ha win xp ma ubuntu lo vorrei installare cu un pc che ha il dico nuovo con nulla dentro però il bios funziona
<BoyDark> cristian_c come posso risolvere?
<akis24> !usbwin | dvd1000
<ubot-it> dvd1000: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> dvd1000: ovviamente dovrai scaricare la iso preferita prima
<dvd1000> ho scaricato ubuntu dal sito ufficiale, è sufficiente?
<akis24> certo dvd1000
<dvd1000> e grazie per l'info di usb installer
<akis24> di nulla
<dvd1000> ora provo intanto ancora grazie e buona giornata
<cristian_c> BoyDark, quindi ora se riavvii il pc, c'è sempre la sfilza di errori in avvio?
<akis24> ciao dvd1000
<BoyDark> Non mi permette di riavviare dal solito tasto
<cristian_c> BoyDark, il solito tasto?
<BoyDark> Se faccio arresta mi termina la sessione
<cristian_c> uhmmmmm
<cristian_c> BoyDark, l'hard disk in che condizioni è?
<cristian_c> quello nuovo, intendo
<BoyDark> In ottime
<BoyDark> L'ho montato ieri sera e stamattina andava alla grande
<BoyDark> Dopo che è andata via la corrente ho acceso il pc e sono iniziato gli errori
<cristian_c> BoyDark, uil problema è nato oggi?
<cristian_c> dopo che la corrente è andata via
<BoyDark> Si
<cristian_c> ok
<BoyDark> Se vuoi psso riavviare dando sudo reboot
<BoyDark> Ma non so se è la stessa cosa del normale riavvio
<BoyDark> Saprai meglio di me
<cristian_c> BoyDark, prova giustamente da riga di comando
<BoyDark> Si
<cristian_c> BoyDark, e magari se riesci, posta una schermata degli errori in riavvio
<BoyDark> Con sudo reboot?
<cristian_c> se sei abbastanza veloce
<cristian_c> BoyDark, intendo dopo, sudo reboot
<cristian_c> -,
<BoyDark> Ah ok
<cristian_c> dvd1000, e prima di installare fai una prova in live
<BoyDark> Ho riavviato, non mi ha dato nessun errore, ma il problema persiste
<BoyDark> Ancora mi porta quella finestrina d'errore
<BoyDark> Quando clicco sulla mia rete
<fenix_86> buongiorno a tutti ragazzi .. capita che quando si oscura lo schermo .. e riattivo lo schermo mi da una schermata nera .. allora per velocizzare la cosa apro un altro terminale con ctrl+alt f1 o f2 o f3 .. faccio il login e do un startx mate-session .. il problema è che una volta ll'interno della sessione ogni volta che cerco di aprire un terminale
<fenix_86>  mi da questo errore che poi sfocia in un loop mate-session[10499]: WARNING: Failed to acquire org.mate.SessionManager
<BoyDark> cristian_c ci 6
<dvd1000> akis ci sei ancora?
<akis24> dvd1000: si
<akis24> fenix_86: prova a leggere qui se ti è utile https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-session-manager/issues/19
<dvd1000> grazie, senti ma che differenza c'è tra ubuntu e linux
<akis24> dvd1000: per linux si intendono un po' tutte le distribuzioni visto che usano lo stesso kernel linux poi ognuna con le sue personalizzazioni
<dvd1000> con distribuzioni intendi software di sistemi operativi differenti? non so tipo gnu e ubuntu?
<akis24> dvd1000: no intendo che se leggi un po' in giro di sistemi operativi linux ne trovi tanti ma con lo stesso kernel esempio : ubuntu - xubuntu - lubuntu  ecc o altre ancora cito queste perche qui siamo sul canale di supporto a ubuntu
<ExPBoy> dvd1000, è come dire windows ... ma poi cìè xp seven 8
<BoyDark> cristian_c ci 6
<dvd1000> ok e mi sembra che ubuntu sia il piu comune e maggiormente sviluppato e assistito, adesso ho capito, è tanto che lavoro con i pc ma è la prima volta che mi addentro così tanto, carino, fate un bel lavoro
<dvd1000> e su ubuntu girano tutti i software o per installare per esempio photoshop sarà un problem?
<akis24> dvd1000: alcuni si tramite un emulatore " wine " ma non tanti o tutti
<akis24> dvd1000: di solito si consiglia qui di lasciare il sistema windows e installare ubuntu accanto poi si decide in seguito cosa usare o cosa fare
<akis24> !chat | per altre info dvd1000
<ubot-it> per altre info dvd1000: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dvd1000> quindi mi consigli di ritoranre in questa chat e chiedere come fare per installare i vari software, credo di aver capito, ma il mio problema è che ho dovuto cambiare hd in un portatile che aveva xp e non trovo più il sistema quindi siccome non mi fa impazzire ho pensato di cambiare con qualche nuovo sistema
<dvd1000> graize ancora adesso vado ad installare la chiavetta dopo i tuoi preziosi consigli
<akis24> di nulla
<dvd1000> instyalla dalla chiavetta
<BoyDark> cristian_c ci 6
<akis24> dvd1000: prima prova dalla usb che tutto funzioni " prova ubuntu senza installare " scegli questa opzione poi installi se vuoi
<BoyDark> C'è qualcuno disponibile ad aiutarmi? Grazie
<SalWare> aiutarti per cosa?
<BoyDark> Ho scritto il mio problema sopra
<SalWare> sono appena entrato, ripetilo
<BoyDark> Ok
<BoyDark> Ho appena riavviato il pc dopo che è andata via la luce. Uso un portatile. Mi ha trovato alcuni errori di sistema all'avvio e li ho corretti premendo il tasto F.
<BoyDark> Solo che adesso voglio connettermi ad una  diversa rete WiFi e mi da questo messaggio d'errore
<BoyDark> Aggiunta/attivazione della connessione non riuscita
<BoyDark> E più sotto: (32) Not autorized to control networking
<SalWare> non sò come aiutarti, magari prova a rifare la configurazione della rete
<BoyDark> Non mi permette di farla
<BoyDark> Non ho nemmeno il pulsante di spegnimento
<BoyDark> Devo chiuderlo da terminale
<SalWare> puoi riinstallare il sistema senza sostituire i dati
<dvd1000> mi dice "media test failure" chiedendogli di installare da chiavetta usb
<SalWare> col cavo thernet nemmeno funziona?
<akis24> dvd1000: devi installare il file .iso scaricato con il programma usb-installer e poi impostare il pc perche' usi la usb come prima periferica di avvio
<akis24> BoyDark: leggi qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/304159/not-authorized-to-control-networking
<dvd1000> scusa ma tramite fileopener sulla chiavetta ci sono tutti i file decompressi del file .iso, poi avvio il pc mi chiede da quale device installare il sistema, avvio da chiavetta usb e legge poi mi dice media test failure
<dvd1000> eppure la chiavetta funziona
<akis24> dvd1000: come hai creato la usb di installazione ... eppure è chiaro se leggevi al link che ti ho postato prima
<dvd1000> ho scaricato file opener dink che mi hai dato, ho spostato il file iso dentro file opener e detto di aprire su chiavetta, non è così?
<akis24> dvd1000: assolutamente no hai sbagliato
<dvd1000> ooops sorry, mi puoi indicare i passaggi per piacere?
<akis24> dvd1000: allora scarica questo http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ e poi selezioni il file .iso scaricato  e segui le indicazioni per scrivere i lfile .iso sulla chiavetta usb che dovra' essere creata dal programma
<dvd1000> ok riprovo
<cristian_c> BoyDark, sì, il ripristino cancella i file di sistema
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ma non quelli personali della tua home
<cristian_c> tipo documenti, film, musica, ecc..
<cristian_c> !ripristino | BoyDark
<ubot-it> BoyDark: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<BoyDark> Ho riavviato e sono riapparsi gli errori
<BoyDark> Ma il sistema
<cristian_c> BoyDark, se si sono creati tanti problemi, dopo quel che è successo, la cosa migliore è il ripristino
<BoyDark> Ok, ma come?
<BoyDark> Reinstallando il sistema?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, intanto hai provato la soluzione linkata da aski?
<cristian_c> *akis
<cristian_c> BoyDark, temo che tu non li apra neanche i link
<BoyDark> Si, ma non si apre il pc
<cristian_c> nessno ha parlato di reinstallazione
<BoyDark> Si blocca ad una schermata dopo alcuni errori
<cristian_c> BoyDark, non si apre?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ma comunque, apri il link che ti ho fornito
<BoyDark> cristian_c il link l'ho aperto
<cristian_c> BoyDark, eh, ma non hai letto
<BoyDark> Aski mi ha fornito un link dove devo dare un comando da terminale
<BoyDark> Ma se il pc non si apre come lo so il comand
<BoyDark> Come lo do il terminale? dalla Recovery?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, beh, puoi darlo sempre da modalità di ripristino
<BoyDark> Ok
<cristian_c> BoyDark, non dovesse essere sufficiente, c'è la guida al ripristino di sistema che ti ho linkato
<BoyDark> L'ho già fayto
<cristian_c> BoyDark, ?
<cristian_c> <BoyDark> Ma se il pc non si apre come lo so il comand
<BoyDark> Si, ho già dato il comando dalla modalità di ripristino
<cristian_c> BoyDark, e quindi?
<BoyDark> Non si avvia il pc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> BoyDark, neanche il grub apparE?
<BoyDark> :) sembra strano ma è così
<BoyDark> Si Grub si
<ric> Ho installato Ubuntu 14.10 su un HP con AMD A8 e frequentemente si blocca costringendomi a riavviare.Qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie.
<cristian_c> ric, sai perché si blocca?
<cristian_c> ric, le temperature sono a posto?
<cristian_c> ric, hai doppia scheda grafica?
<dvd1000> ahahahah avevi ragione ho scaricato file opener e non uui, scusa è sabato sono un po rinocglionito
<dvd1000> adesso sta preparando la chiavetta
<ric> No, avviene apparentemente in maniera casuale, però con windows non succede.
<BoyDark> Adesso ti posto l'immagine dell'errore
<cristian_c> BoyDark, la via maestra è il ripristino
<cristian_c> !ripristino | BoyDark
<ubot-it> BoyDark: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<BoyDark> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lqgrkr42bh814o8/IMAG0840.jpg?dl=0
<cristian_c> BoyDark, problemi con l'unità disco
<BoyDark> Ol
<BoyDark> Ok
<cristian_c> sei proprio sfortunato :P
<cristian_c> con i dischi
<BoyDark> Ma dici che il disco è danneggiato
<BoyDark> ?
<cristian_c> BoyDark, prima del ripristino, fai un bel controllo del disco in live
<cristian_c> non si sa mai
<cristian_c> BoyDark, non lo so, potrebbe essere la partizione e non il disco in se
<cristian_c> ma controlla, che è meglio
<BoyDark> Ok, installeró il sistema, dopo averlo installato come lo faccio il controllo del disco
<cristian_c> BoyDark, non ci siamo
<cristian_c> BoyDark, l'installazione è una congettura che ti sei fatto tu
<BoyDark> Perché?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> BoyDark, temo che tu non li apra neanche i link
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> nessno ha parlato di reinstallazione
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> BoyDark, ma comunque, apri il link che ti ho fornito
<BoyDark> No lo so
<BoyDark> Voglio reisntallarlo personalmente
<BoyDark> Voglio rifare tutto da capo
<BoyDark> Ok... Come ho tempo lo ripristino
<BoyDark> Grazie
<cristian_c> BoyDark, prima avevi detto il contrario
<cristian_c> BoyDark, leggi la guida che non si parla di reinstallazione
<cristian_c> ma di ripristino
<BoyDark> Si si
<cristian_c> la reinstallazione ti cancella anche la home
<BoyDark> Avevo letto, ma volevo rifare tutto da capo
<cristian_c> il ripristino no
<BoyDark> Si lo so
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> come preferisci
<BoyDark> Grazie infinitamente dell'aiuto
<BoyDark> Siete sempre disponibili
<cristian_c> BoyDark, di niente
<BoyDark> Ci sentiamo dopo in caso di problemi :)
<BoyDark> Buon appetito
<cristian_c> BoyDark, anche a te
<ilpapero94> ciao
<ilpapero94> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | ilpapero94
<ubot-it> ilpapero94: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> lol
<dvd1000> ho preparato la chiavetta secondo le procedure di uui. avviato il pc con hd senza sistema operativo è un toshiba portatile intel core. dopo avermi chiesto quale fonte parte legge e dopo esce la rigache dice no boot filename received
<cristian_c> dvd1000, un attimo
<cristian_c> dvd1000, hai avviato la live?
<dvd1000> cos'è? sono molto inesperto parto adesso con ubuntu
<cristian_c> dvd1000, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<dvd1000> ciao cristian prima mi aiutava akis 24 e non mi ha detto di attivare la live
<dvd1000> non l'ho attivata, come si fa?
<cristian_c> dvd1000, è molto semplice, utilizzi lo stesso supporto
<cristian_c> dvd1000, invece che 'installa ubuntu', scegli 'prova ubuntu'
<dvd1000> il problema è che non mi chiede nulla, i l'hard disk è nuovo e non c'è nessun sistema operativo, solo il boot di intel
<cristian_c> dvd1000, la live non gira su hard disk
<cristian_c> potrebbe girare tranquillamente senza alcun hdd montato nel pc
<dvd1000> quindi devo scaricare dal sito ubuntu il file prova ?
<cristian_c> dvd1000, file prova?
<cristian_c> dvd1000, ma non avevi già creato il supporto d'installazione?
<dvd1000> prova ubuntu
<cristian_c> lol
<ExPBoy> eh
<dvd1000> si ma mi dice no boot filename received
<cristian_c> dvd1000, il punto è: hai fatto il boot da usb?
<cristian_c> dvd1000, e dove si blocca?
<ExPBoy> e la usb come è stata fatta?
<cristian_c> con universal usb installer
<cristian_c> dice
<dvd1000> si ho fatto il boot da usb viene una scritta client mac address una serie di numeri e gira la la barretta poi si ferma e dice no boot filename received, ho creato la chiavetta con UUI
<cristian_c> dvd1000, 1) hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<ExPBoy> allora se dal bios è settato il boot da usb va
<cristian_c> dvd1000, 2) quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> dvd1000, 3) hai formattato la usb in fat32?
<dvd1000> usb formattata giusta file scaricato .iso quello del sito
<cristian_c> dvd1000, nome pc?
<dvd1000> toshiba satellite
<cristian_c> dvd1000, hai il modello preciso?
<dvd1000> A100-155
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> dvd1000, è vecchissimo?
<cristian_c> *.
<dvd1000> ho scaricato da qui http://plarium.com/play/en/pirates/top/?adCampaign=42534&clickID=tDtDtByEzz0CyD0FtBtB0CtByE0AyCzy&publisherID=72  a 32 bit, si è vecchio ma funziona e mi serve da muletto
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> dvd1000, che link è?
<dvd1000> http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download era questo scusa
<ExPBoy> lol
<dvd1000> lol
<cristian_c> dvd1000, quindi, hai scaricato la versione a 64 bit?
<dvd1000> no a 32 bit
<cristian_c> dvd1000, posta il nome esatto del file che hai scaricato
<cristian_c> dvd1000, inoltre, hai controllato l'hash del file scaricato?
<dvd1000> ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386
<cristian_c> ok
<dvd1000> non so cosa sia l'hash, mi suona di fumello buono eheheheh
<cristian_c> dvd1000, il pc supporta il boot da usb?
<ExPBoy> dvd1000, :(
<dvd1000> si me lo chiede lui da dove voglio installare
<cristian_c> dvd1000, lui chi?
<dvd1000> scherzavo raga, lui il computer toshiba
<cristian_c> dvd1000, sì, ho capito, ma nella schermata del bios?
<cristian_c> !md5 | dvd1000
<ubot-it> dvd1000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> dvd1000, leggi la guida e controlla
<dvd1000> all'avvio premo f12 e li michiede da quale fonte voglio installare
<cristian_c> dvd1000, di certo un pc così vecchio unity non lo sopporta tanto
<cristian_c> dvd1000, ok
<ExPBoy> io metterei lubuntu
<ExPBoy> (o butterei il pc)
<cristian_c> dvd1000, poi non ho capito il tipo di processore
<cristian_c> quanta ram ha?
<ExPBoy> non si può sapere
<dvd1000> intel celeron i gb di ram, è vecchio ma non del dopoguerra, avrà un 5 anni
<ExPBoy> 5 anni per un pc è tanto
<dvd1000> ok lo butto
<ExPBoy> a patto che ne prendi uno nuovo
<ExPBoy> :)
<dvd1000> lubuntu ultima prova?
<ExPBoy> eh con quel micro si
<cristian_c> dvd1000, è atato venduto con xp, mi pare?
<cristian_c> se è nato per xp, lubuntu è perfetto
<dvd1000> si con xp home e non lo trovo più
<ExPBoy> :)
<dvd1000> grazie come faccio?
<cristian_c> dvd1000, fai un prova in live, prima di installarlo sull'hard disk
<cristian_c> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<ExPBoy> scarichi la iso di lubuntu
<ExPBoy> e poi procedi
<cristian_c> su usb o su cd
<cristian_c> .
<dvd1000> quindi lo decomprimo su usb con lo stesso UUI e poi ?
<cristian_c> dvd1000, ci pensa il programma
<cristian_c> dvd1000, poi fai il boot con f12, come hai detto prima
<ExPBoy> poi spegni il pc metti la chiavetta e accendi
<ExPBoy> :P
<dvd1000> ok provo
<cristian_c> dvd1000, prima di creare la usb, controlla l'hash
<cristian_c> (non il fumello)
<dvd1000> lol
<cristian_c> come da guida wiki
<dvd1000> scusatemi ma ho difficoltà a capire cosa devo controllare con l'hash
<cristian_c> dvd1000, hai aperto la pagina wiki?
<ExPBoy> no
<cristian_c> !md5 | dvd1000
<ubot-it> dvd1000: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> ExPBoy, lol
<dvd1000> cioè devo verificare che ci sia questo?  6f1cf300adea875cfdf1948050e8f92e
<dvd1000>  
<dvd1000> lubuntu-14.10-desktop-i386.iso
<cristian_c> dvd1000, un attimo
<cristian_c> dvd1000, sì, il comando ti deve restituire lo stesso codice
<cristian_c> che vedi nella pagina
<cristian_c> dvd1000, comando o programma
<cristian_c> dvd1000, non so da quale sistema stai scrivendo
<dvd1000> grazie cristian sei stato molto gentile vado a rifare le prove poi se ti troverò ti farò aspere grazie ancora
<wakp> ciao raga ho un problema, ho installato jdownloader e mentre stavo facendo un download mi è uscito l avviso per aggiornarlo alla versione 2 beta, cosi lo installo, procede tutto bene quando poi cerco di rientrare in jdownloader (perche si era chiuso) non mi fa rientrare, sia nella versione normale che nella 2 beta, ho anche riavviato il pc ma nient
<wakp> e, che dite devo disinstallare tuttti e duo o basta solo la 2 beta? come la disinstallo?
<fabri> ciao a tutti :)
<fabri> ho un problema con la tastiera, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<fabri> ciao :)
<fabri> ho un problema con la tastiera su ubuntu 14
<fabri> qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<starniell2> Buona sera
<Carlin0> ...
<starniell2> vorrei una mano durante il procedimento di installazione di Ubuntu
<jester-> starniell2: [17:52:03] <jester-> starniell2: allora elimna ubuntu e reinstalla e occhio a cosa propone
<starniell2> ho provato, ma passa direttamente al fuso orario e alla lingua
<jester-> starniell2: accertati che non ti formatti tutto e vai a vanti
<jester-> starniell2: lo step è giusto comunque
<starniell2> Nono posso rischiare di perdere la partizione da 100GB
<krabador> starniell2, se selezioni "altro" puoi assegnare a mano la partizione in cui andare ad installare, che se coincide con la precedente installazione, puoi assegnarla senza formattare in modo da avere la vecchia /home integra
<starniell2> @krabador ma sarebbe un'installazione pulita?
<krabador> sarebbe un installazione nuova del sistema, senza formattazione, un ripristino
<starniell2> Io ho già preso dalla HOME le cose che mi servono
<starniell2> vorrei fare un'installazione pulita nella partizione da 388 GB
<jester-> [17:58:15] <jester-> starniell2: un backup è sempre di rigore se si scassa il disco perdi tutto comunque
<krabador> starniell2, se non ti interessa la home, perchè hai già, come segnalato da jester- , backuppato le cose importanti, selezioni "altro" assegni la partizione da 388gb, e spunti anche la voce formatta
<starniell2> ok ci provo
<b00k3r> re
<dvd1000> ciao a tutti è possibile che inserendo la chiavetta usb il bios del pc si impalli?
<dvd1000> non riesco a far partire lubuntu da chiavetta
<krabador> dvd1000, è possibile che se l'alimentatore sta partendo, quando inserisci una chiavetta usb, crashi tutto
<krabador> ma nei notebook, non è molto facile
<starniell2> aiuto!!!!!
<dvd1000> è un portatile
<starniell2> Quando ho scelto l'opzione di sostituire
<starniell2> ed è uscita la scelta del fuso orario
<starniell2> tornando indietro... è sparita la partizione da 100 GB
<starniell2> e ho un'unica partizione da 487 GB con il precedente OS
<starniell2> anzi no
<krabador> starniell2, ti ho detto di selezionare "altro" per evitare completamente il rischio di cio'
<starniell2> non ho niente in quella partizione
<jester-> <krabador> starniell2, se non ti interessa la home, perchè hai già, come segnalato da jester- , backuppato le cose importanti, selezioni "altro" assegni la partizione da 388gb, e spunti anche la voce formatta
<jester-> [18:00:46] <starniell2> ok ci provo
<jester-> [18:01:43] <b00k3r> re
<starniell2> non ci sono riuscito
<dvd1000> è possibile una installazione via web, non ho dvd da masterizzare
<jester-> starniell2: se vai per i cazzi tuoi succede
<starniell2> aveva già fatto tutto
<starniell2> non è vero
<starniell2> hai detto QUELLA E' L'OPZIONE GIUSTA
<jester-> <krabador> starniell2, se non ti interessa la home, perchè hai già, come segnalato da jester- , backuppato le cose importanti, selezioni "altro" assegni la partizione da 388gb, e spunti anche la voce formatta
<krabador> dvd1000, assicurati di aver fatto la chiavetta correttamente, spegni il pc, inseriscila, accendi, ed accedi nel bios
<starniell2> si ma leggi cosa mi hai detto prima
<jester-> <krabador> starniell2, se non ti interessa la home, perchè hai già, come segnalato da jester- , backuppato le cose importanti, selezioni "altro" assegni la partizione da 388gb, e spunti anche la voce formatta
<jester-> [18:00:46] <starniell2> ok ci provo
<starniell2> prima prima
<dvd1000> il problema è che quando accendo con la chiavetta inserita si impalla
<krabador> starniell2, <starniell2> ok ci provo   ---> l'hai detto a me, pero', dopo questan considerazione
<starniell2> c'è un metodo per rvuperare la partizione?
<jester-> starniell2: ti ho detto di scegliere reinstalla ubuntu
<starniell2> esatto!!!!!!
<starniell2> ed è li che mi ha fregato!
<dvd1000> mi esce la scritta press f2 for system utilities or f12 forr boot menu ma è bloccatoù
<starniell2> perchè appena i ha chiesto il fuso orario, mi sono fermato... ma era già troppo tardi!!!!!
<krabador> starniell2, allora "ok, ci provo" era per prendere in giro?
<krabador> starniell2, per educazione?
<jester-> starniell2: e sicuramente non avrebbe ripartizionato il disco
<starniell2> non mi ha dato la possibilità
<starniell2> era già tutto fatto!!!!
<krabador> dvd1000, se premi f2 ?
<starniell2> Lo ha fatto!!
<jester-> starniell2: capita di sbagliare ma dare le colpa algi altri non risolve nessun problema
<starniell2> non ci posso credere
<dvd1000> esce un please wait e non va più
<starniell2> non sto dando la colpa a nessuno
<starniell2> ora vorrei venirne fuori
<starniell2> c'è un software che può fare qualcosa a caso mio?
<krabador> dvd1000, rifà la chiavetta, potrebbe dare problemi in lettura al bios
<starniell2> vorrei tentare di recuperare la partizione sparita
<dvd1000> uh
<krabador> dvd1000, come l'hai fatta?
<dvd1000> devo cambiare chiavetta dici?
<dvd1000> l'ho fatta dietro lunga chat coi vs colleghi con UUI
<dvd1000> per colleghi intendo bravissimi aiutanti all'installazione
<krabador> starniell2, puoi , se non ha scritto niente nello spazio occupato dalla partizione, cercare di recuperare la precedente tabella partizioni, con un software , da live, chiamato testdisk
<jester-> [17:58:15] <jester-> starniell2: un backup è sempre di rigore se si scassa il disco perdi tutto comunque
<krabador> dvd1000, potrebbe anche essere la chiavetta rovinata, o la iso corrotta
<jester-> starniell2: non dire che non sei stato avvisato
<krabador> dvd1000, controlla l'md5 della iso , formatta la chiavetta, e rifalla con universal usb installer
<starniell2> ho avviato il PC con la LIVE di ubuntu, posso fare qualcosa da qui?
<dvd1000> la iso corrotta ? anche lei oltre al resto d'italia ;-)
<krabador> dvd1000, succede :D
<krabador> starniell2, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Data_Recovery_Examples
<dvd1000> ho formattato la chiavetta 3 volte e all'inizio con universal usb installer ho installato ubuntu, poi mi hanno detto che per il pc che ho forse lubuntu è meglio e quindi ho fatto lubuntu con lo stesso procedimento, ma continua ad impallarsi
<krabador> dvd1000, e con ubuntu partiva ?
<dvd1000> dici che sono tutti corrotti? no no non èartiva neanche con ubuntu
<dvd1000> credo che la chiavetta impalli il bios
<dvd1000> ma non ho altre chiavette ççççpooooo
<krabador> dvd1000, prova con un'altra pendrive
<dvd1000> però ho un hard disk esterno
<dvd1000> provo con quello?
<krabador> i bios non vedono le chiavette tutti nello stesso, modo, parlando di chiavette sane, se hanno problemi, magari per logorio, è molto possibile che succeda quello che dici
<krabador> dvd1000, no, la pendrive è la cosa migliore
<dvd1000> ok adesso vedo se ho un'altra pendrive sperando di trattenermi da non buttare tutto dalla finestra sono 5 ore che mi sbatto per installare il sysop
<krabador> dvd1000, non demordere, l'hardware non è tutto uguale
<dvd1000> grazie krabador sei una consolazione mi sento come un mongoloide
<krabador> dvd1000, ma dai !!! bisogna insistere :D
<dvd1000> trovata !!!! se non va neanche questa vado al super a comprare i dvd
<krabador> dvd1000, formatta prima
<dvd1000> si si devo anceh svuotarla e c'è dentro il mondo
<dvd1000> a proposito di ubuntu e lubuntu, il mio pc è un toshiba non dell'anteguerra, ha un intel core e credo un giga di ram
<dvd1000> cosa è meglio? ubuntu o lubuntu?
<krabador> dvd1000, 1gb per ubuntu è poco
<krabador> dvd1000, vai con lubuntu
<dvd1000> ok grazie
<krabador> dvd1000, le differenze constano solo nell'ambiente grafico, la base è la stessa, ed il software installabile in entrambi è lo stesso
<krabador> non ci sono cose che su ubuntu vanno e su lubuntu no
<krabador> cosi' come il contrario
<PIETRO> Ho provato ad aggiornarela versione del sistema operativo ubuntu del mio pc, la versione che ho tentato di aggiornare era la 10.xx. Al completamento dell'aggiornamento la il sistema si avvia , sembra pronto ma dopo poco appare una schermata viola con dei
<krabador> PIETRO, che procedura di aggiornamento hai seguito ? cosa ti ha detto che avrebbe fatto?
<PIETRO> procedura di aggiornamento automatico
<PIETRO> dentro il menu di ubuntu
<PIETRO> sulla schermata viola c'è la scritta ubuntu e sembra che stia caricando...
<PIETRO> i pallini in basso scorrono come se stesse caricando qualcosa
<PIETRO> posso avviare con una modalita manuale
<PIETRO> ?
<krabador> PIETRO, rimane bloccato li' ?
<jester-> PIETRO: 10.xx e relativi avanzamanti non è piu supportata da anni
<dvd1000> quando il processore è intel è sempre 32 bit?
<jester-> PIETRO: quindi da live cd scegli opzione aggiorna o sistituisci, o meglio fai backup dei dati e fai nuova installazione pulita
<krabador> dvd1000, dipende dal processore
<PIETRO> infatti l'aggiornamento automatico mi diceva che la nova versione sarebbe stata la 14.04.xx
<krabador> dvd1000, sai il modello preciso ?
<PIETRO> sempron 64bit
<dvd1000> toshiba satellite A100-155 intel core
<jester-> PIETRO: non esiste passare diretto da una 10.xx a ina 14.xx per quello non va una sega
<dvd1000> psaa9e-00f007it
<PIETRO> Capisco
<PIETRO> ho preparato una chiavetta usb con ubuntu 14.04
<PIETRO> provo a reinstallare
<PIETRO> esiste procedura per installare senza perdere dati nell installazione esistente?
<dvd1000> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIii
<dvd1000> è partitoooooooooooooooooooooooo
<krabador> dvd1000, 32bit
<krabador> dvd1000, hai scaricato lubuntu a 32bit ?
<dvd1000> grazie si è partito, devo provare o installare direttamente?
<krabador> dvd1000, prova, cosi' ti fai un'idea
<dvd1000> grazie mo smanetto un caro saluto e complimenti SONO TROPPO FELICE
<krabador> dvd1000, bene, buon proseguimento
<krabador> !ripristino | PIETRO
<ubot-it> PIETRO: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<PIETRO> ringrazio
<dan83> ciao a tutti
<dan83> quando provo ad installare gli aggiornamenti sul mio "ubuntu studio" installato su un "hp pavillion" mi da' questo errore "E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-security_main_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or
<dan83> opened. " Qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi a risolvere il problema?
<dan83> grazie
<krabador> dan83, 12.10 non è piu' supportata ed i server sono offline
<krabador> dan83, apri un terminale, scrivi sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !pastebin | dan83
<ubot-it> dan83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla poi qui il link generato dal pastebin
<dan83> va bene
<krabador> copia ed incolla nel pastebin, il risultato del comando
<dan83> fatto
<dan83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9980718/
<krabador> dan83, le attuali versioni supportate sono 14.04 e 14.10, per avere aggiornamenti di sicurezza,e software, devi passare ad una di queste
<krabador> dan83, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<dan83> ok, grazie. quindi devo reinstallare da zero una versione più recente giusto?
<krabador> dan83, puoi tenere anche quella che stai usado, iimpostando i server end-of-life
<krabador> dan83, ma non riceverai aggiornamenti
<krabador> puoi solo installare il software dei repository ubuntu , allineato al periodo di vita di quella versione
<dan83> capisco, anche se non ho idea di come si faccia
<krabador> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<krabador> cosi'
<dan83> grazie!
<dan83> ad ogni modo probabilmente la scelta migliore penso sia quella di installare l'ultima versione
<dan83> per non "convivere" con bug irrisolvibili
<krabador> appunto
<dan83> thx
<it-32> sera
<akis24> sera
<Valgio63> mibofra. Oi! Ohhhhhhh! Bello!
<mibofra> si Valgio63 solo che sei nel canale di supporto xD
<mibofra> ti ricordo
<mibofra> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Valgio63> Gia!
<Sevit> Salve... un informazione! Ho una stamapnte HP Laser Pro  m125nw appena acquistata e XP mi ha dato problemi riguardo all'installazione per cui ho deciso di passare definitivamente nel mondo Linux! Certo sarà difficile ma imparerò! La domanda è la seguente:
<Sevit> è possibile installare questa stampante su Linux?
<cristian_c> Sevit, la prima cosa da chiedersi è: ma se acquisto una stampante, sarà compatibile con linux?
<cristian_c> Sì? La compro. No? Non la compro
<Sevit> i driver ci sono
<cristian_c> Sevit, perché lo domandi? Non capisco
<Sevit> su linux ma il proplema principale è questo
<Sevit> ho un hardisk partizionato C e D
<Carlin0> le hp in linea di massima sono le + supportare da linux
<Sevit> in formato ntfs e volevo formattare C per installare Linux su C! Sarà possibile?
<Carlin0> ma giyf
<Sevit> o devo formattare in FAT 32?
<Sevit> e perderò i dati anche su D:\?
<cristian_c> Sevit, l'installazione su hard disk richiede partizioni di ubuntu non ntfs o fat
<cristian_c> Sevit, dipende tutto da come partizioni
<cristian_c> ma prima di tutto, si deve provare il sistema in live
<Sevit> entrambi le partizioni sono in NTFS per windows XP! folevo solo formattare C per installare Ubuntu su C e lasciare l'unità D invariata
<cristian_c> Sevit, le partizioni le prepari in live
<Sevit> temo che una volta installata la versione di Ubuntu su C andrò a perdere i dati su D
<Sevit> ma durante l'installazione "definitiva" c'è un modo di formattare C e lasciare intatta l'unita D?
<cristian_c> Sevit, ripeto, son cose che si programmano quando si partiziona l'hard disk
<cristian_c> in live
<Sevit> ho provato la modalità live tramite il boot con la pennetta USB e funzionava alla grande
<cristian_c> se non abbiamo neanche una schermata di gparted, stiamo qui a filosofeggiare
<Sevit> già
<Sevit> in poche parole cosa mi consigli di fare? Avere ubuntu definitivamente su C e altri dati (foto, video documenti) su D?
<Carlin0> Sevit, dimentica c d e etc , linux è diverso
<Carlin0> cmq la tua stampante è supportata coi driver hplip
<cristian_c> Sevit, ti consiglio di avviare una live
<Sevit> ok! qual è lo scopo di avviare una live? Facendo così avrò anche windows giusto?
<cristian_c> Sevit, in che senso windows?
<cristian_c> Sevit, comunque, la live serve per partizionare anche
<cristian_c> Sevit, oltre che vedere la situazione del disco, come nel tuo caso
<Carlin0> avviare un live ti fa vedere come è ubuntu senza averlo installato (scusa se è poco)
<Sevit> tramite la pennetta USB ho lanciato il programma in modalità prova! Al successo riavvio tornavo con XP! Mentre se faccio questa LIVE cosa succede? non ho capito cosa significa "live"? Dal Vivo? :D
<cristian_c> Sevit, bene, leggi a questo link: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Sevit> grazie...
<Carlin0> Sevit, hai usato l'opzione 'prova senza installare'? quella è la live
<Sevit> Infatti... Comunque se installo Ubuntu senza questa LIVE andrà a formattare tutta l'unità C e avro come sistema operativo Ubuntu in maniera definitiva? O per installarlo c'è bisogno di una formattazione di entramb le unità C e D! In poche parole sono stufo di Windows
<cristian_c> Sevit, non mi pare un approccio consapevole
<cristian_c> Sevit, prima di tutto lancia il sistema in modalità live
<cristian_c> Sevit, poi posti una schermata di gparted
<Sevit> ok
<Sevit> posso vedere se in live posso installare la stasmpante utilizzando i driver di Linux?
<cristian_c> Sevit, beh, in live puoi vedere se viene riconosciuta automaticamente
<cristian_c> la live serve anche per testare l'hardware in generale
<Sevit> ok provvedo subito! Buona Domenica a tutti voi e grazie per aver supportato un ignorante in materia  :D
<cristian_c> Sevit, magari salvati la schermata così ce l'hai pronta quanto torni qui
<Sevit> sopportato :D sono da stamattina che sto formattando installando Windows 7 ritornare poi su XP ...presentarmi qui ahahahah
<cristian_c> *quando
<Valgio63> chat!
<Valgio63> chat
<Valgio63> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Sevit> anche perchè da gestione periferiche ho delle periferiche in "giallo"... mi sa che devo cambiare pc
<Sevit> a domani se ci riesco,..... bnotte
<krabador> Valgio63, tu chiedi supporto in  #ubuntu-it-chat, l'utente non puo' un attimo divagare?
#ubuntu-it 2015-02-01
<alrubino> Buogiorno ho un problrma con ubuntu studio e la mia scheda audio MAYA 44 della ESI il file che mi serve per la patch è compresso e il sistema non ne vuole sapere di scompattarlo  $wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.17.tar.bz2 potrei sapere in che formato compresso è grazie.
<alrubino> opps errore il file è questo: wget http://prl-quakewars.ovh.org/maya44patch-alsa-driver-1.0.17.diff.tar.gz
<ExPBoy> alrubino, apri un terminale e digita   man tar
<alrubino> provo grazie
<alrubino> nada da terminale, la cartella compressa la scarica ma quando vado a scompattare mi da errore la stessa cosa da termi nale mi dice che non è una compressione gzip
<ExPBoy> Alexandro, ma hai letto il manuale?
<ExPBoy> ops alrubino era per te
<alrubino> Buondì qualcuno può aiutarmi? avrei bisogno di questo file : maya44patch-alsa-driver-1.0.17.diff.tar.gz purtroppo l'unico in rete è corrrotto.
<alrubino> grazie
<xubuntino> ciao ragazzi, sono in teleassistenza con un pc xubuntu, il microfono sembra non essere riconosciuto, cosa posso fare per configurarlo? in pratica su skype non si sente nulla
<xubuntino> potrebbe essere una ich5
<cybernova> xubuntino, hai controllato che non sia muto? da terminale: alsamixer e guarda se intanto vede il microfono
<xubuntino> cybernova: me lo vede
<cybernova> xubuntino, per caso sopra a Mic vedi scritto MM?
<xubuntino> mi dice anche di alzare il volume e è al massimo ora
<xubuntino> si MM e dopo ti fa alzare il volume
<cybernova> xubuntino, si MM significa che è muto, hai già provato alzando il "volume"?
<xubuntino> è al massimo cybernova
<xubuntino> ah capito quindi come posso fare per togliere il muto?
<cybernova> xubuntino, selezioni la colonna mic con la tastiera e premi il tasto m
<cybernova> xubuntino, consiglio poi di abbassare il "volume" del microfono che al massimo credo sia troppo
<xubuntino> non va lo stesso il microfono, nel mentre sono su skype attaccato e non sento niente, è come se mi tornasse indietro quel che trasmetto io
<xubuntino> non so se hai capito
<xubuntino> cybernova: è un pc e un microfono molto vecchi
<cybernova> xubuntino, non senti niente cosa vuol dire? ti stai autochiamando?
<xubuntino> il pc su cui sto facendo teleassistenza non è mio, è di un conoscente e ha skype in chiamata con me, e intanto verifico se funziona ma nn è così
<xubuntino> addirittura torna indietro la mia voce tutta sbrodolata
<xubuntino> quindi non so come diavolo risolvere cybernova
<cybernova> xubuntino, se il microfono lo vede e lo hai smutato, il problema potrebbe essere altro, tipo skype, guarda nelle impostazioni e controlla che riconosca il microfono e tutto
<xubuntino> cybernova: dimmi come fare prima per vedere se riconosce il microfono da terminale
<cybernova> xubuntino, eh se alsamixer lo vede lo riconosce
<xubuntino> cybernova: ho paura che non c'entri molto su alsamixer in quanto su skype e su pulse audio sembra essere tutto configurato bene
<xubuntino> cybernova: quindi non ce la facciamo
<xubuntino> ?
<cybernova> xubuntino, manda uno screen di pulseaudio su output devices se riesci
<cybernova> !image | xubuntino
<ubot-it> xubuntino: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<BoyDark> Ciao
<BoyDark> Ho nuovamente installato il sistema Ubuntu sul mio portatile, ma mi compare questo all'avvio: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ng2134tcrh7uwez/IMAG0843.jpg?dl=0
<BoyDark> Ciao cristian_c
<BoyDark> :)
<BoyDark> C'è qualcuno che ha letto il mio messaggio? Grazie :)
<cybernova> BoyDark, non essere impaziente, se qualcuno vuole aiutarti lo farà
<BoyDark> Certo
<xubuntino> cybernova: https://imgur.com/uDTUiQG
<cybernova> xubuntino, però vedi che quella barra sopra la dicitura Advanced è un pochino "piena" significa che lui in ingresso riceve qualcosa
<xubuntino> in ingresso da chi?
<xubuntino> cybernova: dici che qualcosa non va?
<cybernova> xubuntino, in ingresso da te, comunque fai una cosa, proviamo se il microfono registra qualcosa, da terminale: arecord record.wav
<cybernova> xubuntino, dato quel comando parla per provare se registra, una volta fatto ctrl + c
<cybernova> xubuntino, poi apri quel file record.wav per vedere se senti qualcosa
<xubuntino> cybernova: nun registra nulla. Il bello è che se io faccio partire una canzone su quel pc li, mi arriva direttamente a me senza passare dai suoi altoparlanti e poi al microfono :/
<ExPBoy> a questo punto mi sa di microfono morto
<cybernova> xubuntino, va bhe ma te stai facendo cose contorte, secondo me il mic funziona se sei sulla macchina fisicamente ovvio che in tele assistenza cosa vuoi fare? registrare da remoto sul microfono di un altro pc?
<xubuntino> certo, lanciando un brano, registrando e mandandomi la registrazione, cmq ci riprovo quando sono su quel pc
<xubuntino> in caso mi rifaccio vivo, grazie intanto
<cybernova> xubuntino, prego ciao
<xubuntino> ciao
<BoyDark> Ho nuovamente installato il sistema Ubuntu sul mio portatile, ma mi compare questo all'avvio: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ng2134tcrh7uwez/IMAG0843.jpg?dl=0
<xubu_> buongiorno. ci sono esperti di uefi/bios su netbook asus? ho problemi per installare ubuntu
<cristian_c> xubu_, quale netbook?
<xubu_> cioa cristian_c ho acquistato un F200MA, convinto si potesse installare ubuntu senza problemi, mi sono documentato ed ho trovato questa sorpresina... ho letto ma non trovo. provato a disabilitare secure boot, fatto impostazione da win 8, ma nisba
<cristian_c> xubu_, eh, sui pc da qualche anno a questa parte viene installato uefi come bios
<xubu_> cristian_c, visto, ma è legale?
<cristian_c> xubu_, attenzione, secure boot non va necessariamente disabilitato, anzi...
<cristian_c> xubu_, cosa?
<cristian_c> xubu_, quale processore monta il pc?
<cristian_c> se è a 64 bit, puoi tranquillamente scaricare una iso a 64 bit
<cristian_c> e tenere secure boot attivo
<xubu_> cristian_c, intel celeron
<cristian_c> xubu_, quale intel celeron?
<cristian_c> ce ne sono tanti...
<xubu_> sì cedrto, ma non mi vede alternative al boot (per esempio gparted per format una partizione)
<cristian_c> xubu_, ?
<cristian_c> xubu_, non ho capito qual è il problema
<xubu_> cristian_c, mom te lo dico
<cristian_c> lol
<xubu_> cristian_c, intel celeron 2830
<cristian_c> xubu_, ok, n2830
<cristian_c> bay trail
<cristian_c> Set di istruzioni 	64-bit
<xubu_> cristian_c, eh già, ma da avvio non vede il cd esterno su usb
<cristian_c> http://ark.intel.com/it/products/81071/Intel-Celeron-Processor-N2830-1M-Cache-up-to-2_41-GHz
<cristian_c> xubu_, quale file .iso hai scaricato?
<xubu_> cristian_c, ho ubuntu 14.10 su cd-rom
<massi> ciao utonti
<cristian_c> xubu_, beh, il netbook non è prestantissimo
<cristian_c> quindi con unity non credo giri molto bene
<f843d0> xubu_: e hai un dispositivo USB per leggere i supporti ottici, ma non rileva il disco all'avvio?
<xubu_> cristian_c, ha desktop xfce
<cristian_c> xubu_, ah, ok
<cristian_c> allora va bene
<cristian_c> è il suo DE ideale
<massi> voi che siete esperti perchè ubuntu mate non vede la partizione di win8.1?
<xubu_> esatto f843d0
<cristian_c> xubu_, però serve il nome esatto del file .iso
<cristian_c> xubu_, ma in questo momento  secure boot è abilitato?
<cristian_c> il pc è in modalità uefi?
<massi> che sono invisibile?
<xubu_> scusa cristian_c ma se non vede la usb esterna, come lo installo il cd o iso che sia?
<massi> a saperlo
<cristian_c> !pazienza | massi
<ubot-it> massi: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> xubu_, appunto, servono un paio di info che ti sono state richieste
<cristian_c> per capire meglio la situazione
<massi> beh ovvio che qui non lavora nessuno è una chat
<cristian_c> lol
<f843d0> xubu_: si puo` anche provare a posizionare la iso direttamente su una chiavetta e provare a partire da quella, eventualmente
<massi> ho il bios normale non è un pc nuovo
<massi> sempre che riguardi il bios
<xubu_> è uguale f843d0 se non vede la posrta usb con cosa installo chiavetta o cd?
<cristian_c> massi, scusami ,ma ubuntu mate non è una derivata riconosciuta ufficialmente
<cristian_c> almeno non ancora
<massi> penso di si
<massi> è la 15
<cristian_c> massi, guarda sul sito di ubuntu e vedrai
<massi> credo
<cristian_c> massi, a maggior ragione qui non si da supporto alle versioni alpha e beta
<cristian_c> che sono versioni di sviluppo
<massi> perchè perchè hanno tolto gnome 2
<cristian_c> !chat | massi
<ubot-it> massi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> che è più indicato
<massi> ma si vivo anche se non vede win
<f843d0> xubu_: sicuro che qualsiasi dispositivo USB all'avvio non venga riconosciuto? Potrebbe allora essere un problema di USB legacy support
<massi> gnome 3 non lo posso vedere unity non ne parliamo
<cristian_c> massi, ho capito, ma utilizza una release ufficialmente supportata
<cristian_c> massi, installa la minimale e poi mate
<cristian_c> che si trova nei repo di ubuntu
<massi> penso siano passate tutte a gnome3
<cristian_c> massi, ?
<massi> quella che uso l'ho trovata nel sito di ubuntu
<xubu_> f843d0, giusta osservazione, ma sai dove si trova il legacy? nel bios/uefi non l'ho trovato
<cristian_c> massi, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Mate
<cristian_c> massi, ripeto: no versioni non riconosciute o instabili
<massi> ho installato mate su una distro che montava unity è stato un disastro
<cristian_c> almeno non in questo canale
<massi> si fa per parlare
<cristian_c> !chat | massi
<ubot-it> massi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<massi> sono un chattarolo
<f843d0> xubu_: si puo` tentare, puoi fornire il modello?
<cristian_c> massi, questo è il canale di supporto, per favore, le chiacchiere di là
<massi> di la dove?
<xubu_> f843d0, asus F200MA
<cristian_c> !chat | massi, è la terza volta
<ubot-it> massi, è la terza volta: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> non ripeterò
<massi> abbiate pazienza sono niubbo di sto mondo
<cristian_c> massi, entra nel canale #ubuntu-it-chat se vuoi chiacchierare
<massi> cristian di la parlano meno di che di qua
<f843d0> xubu_: cortesemente, possiamo rivedere qualche aspetto della questione? Avremmo bisogno di sapere: 1) *.iso di Ubuntu che stai impiegando; 2) Sbaglio, o hai provato anche a partire con GParted?
<xubu_> cristian_c, ho abilitato il secure boot, ma non cambia il problema. ho letto che bisognerebbe attivare il boot da impostazioni di avvio. ma al solito non trovo una possibile alternativa se non win 8
<cristian_c> xubu_, dico, in questo momento è abilitato?
<cristian_c> il secure boot
<cristian_c> xubu_, non si capisce se e come hai bootato
<BoyDark> Ciao
<xubu_> f843d0, non ho la iso, ho un cd esterno installabile su porta USB. con gparted è uguale non vede la porta USB
<BoyDark> Ho nuovamente installato il sistema Ubuntu sul mio portatile, ma mi compare questo all'avvio: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ng2134tcrh7uwez/IMAG0843.jpg?dl=0
<f843d0> xubu_: ok per GParted, ma per il cd ancora qualcosa non torna. Il CD di installazione come e` stato realizzato?
<xubu_> cristian_c, in fase di boot ho due possibilità: avvio da windows boot manager o setup di ripristino configurazione
<xubu_> f843d0, immagine masterizzata, funziona benissimo è quello installato qui su un vecchio desktop
<cristian_c> xubu_, ecco, ci interessa conoscere il file immagine che hai masterizzato
<cristian_c> il nome dell'immagine
<cristian_c> xubu_, puoi postare una schermata del bios ora?
<cristian_c> bios uefi
<xubu_> cristian_c, e come farei secondo te?
<cristian_c> xubu_, scatti una foto e la posti su un servizio di hosting immagini
<xubu_> cristian_c, ah sì e la ristoro dove? su windows avviato?
<xubu_> cristian_c, scusa stai parlando di foto da fotocamera o da print screen?
<xubu_> cristian_c, da foto non ci vedi nulla
<cristian_c> xubu_, scattare una foto del bios, al meglio che puoi
<cristian_c> xubu_, inoltre, saprei il nome del file .iso che hai scaricato
<cristian_c> *saprai
<xubu_> cristian_c, è un traffico, ci provo, ma con poco risultato, linkami una image che non abbia problemi di peso immagine
<cristian_c> !image | xubu_
<ubot-it> xubu_: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<xubu_> cristian_c, il file iso da cui scaricai è quello originale ubuntu: 14.04
<xubu_> scusa xubuntu
<cristian_c> xubu_, nome del file completo, come ti è stato richiesto
<xubu_> cristian_c, una alla volta, la iso dopo te la trovo, dammi un link per scaricare le foto
<cristian_c> xubu_, scaricare?
<cristian_c> xubu_, ti ho dato i link per caricarle
<xubu_> cristian_c, ok visto
<xubu_> cristian_c, la prima http://imgur.com/qbYgbFj
<xubu_> http://imgur.com/lRAAvIh
<xubu_> http://imgur.com/r9F178H
<xubu_> http://imgur.com/anlGePz
<xubu_> cristian_c, 4 immagini del bios
<xubu_> cristian_c, main, advanced, boot, security, il save è uno standard
<cristian_c> xubu_, una domanda: come hai disattivato il secure boot in precedenza?
<xubu> cristian_c, scusa mi sono scollegato... problemi della rete
<xubu> cristian_c, hai visto le immagini?
<xubu> cristian_c, xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso la iso di xubuntu
<cristian_c> xubu, ok
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> xubu_, una domanda: come hai disattivato il secure boot in precedenza?
<xubu> cristian_c, c'è l'opzione enable/disable
<cristian_c> xubu, come si chiama?
<cristian_c> ok, trovato ,secure boot menu
<cristian_c> nell'ultima immagine
<cristian_c> xubu, puoi postare una schermata?
<xubu> cristian_c, cosa? la iso? quello il suo nome
<cristian_c> xubu, secure boot menu
<xubu> cristian_c, mi apre system mode= setup, secure boot=not active, secure boot=enablef,
<cristian_c> xubu, posta una schermata
<xubu> cristian_c, il secure boot nt active non è cliccabile
<cristian_c> xubu, della schermata secure boot menu
<xubu> cristian_c, key manager, che ha un'altra videata, tuttle opzioni not installed
<cristian_c> xubu, io non vedo link ad immagini
<xubu> cristian_c, dimmi che vuoi sapere te le scrivo
<cristian_c> xubu, vorrei un link alla schermata
<xubu> cristian_c, le foto hanno l'effetto neon, è un casino farle, peggio postarle
<cristian_c> xubu, beh, le altre comunque le ho lette in qualche modo, bene o male
<cristian_c> quindi puoi postare anche quest'altra
<xubu> cristian_c, appunto lascia perdere, vado presso un centro assistenza... magari scrivo sul forum di ubuntu
<cristian_c> xubu, ottimo, questioni riguardanti il bios le trovi molto bene nel manuale
<cristian_c> xubu, torna pure quando riesci a bootare in live
<cristian_c> :)
<xubu> cristian_c, ecco se vuoi te lo invio
<cristian_c> xubu, ?
<xubu> cristian_c, manuale del notebook
<cristian_c> xubu, puoi tranquillamente leggerlo, qui si fa supporto a ubuntu
<xubu> cristian_c, ok grazie per il tuo tempo. ciao
<cristian_c> xubu, di niente
<BoyDark> Ho nuovamente installato il sistema Ubuntu sul mio portatile, ma mi compare questo all'avvio: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ng2134tcrh7uwez/IMAG0843.jpg?dl=0
<dimitri> salve,  ho un dell xps15z e installando qualsiasi versione di ubuntu LTS14.04 a 64 la tastiera impazzisce e si mette a ripetere i tasti tanto che debbo disabilitare la ripetizione. la 32bit non da questo problema. qualcuno sa dirmi come risolvere ?
<dimitri> qualcuno sa come faccio per risolvere il problema della tastiera che ripete i tasti senza aspettare
<cristian_c> dimitri, controlla le impostazioni della tastiera
<dimitri> cristian_c, sonnoooooooo        ggggggggggggggiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiorni che ci provo
<dimitri> ecco per l'appunto....l'unica e spuntare la ripetizione
<cristian_c> dimitri, non hai trovato l'opzione?
<dimitri> me lo fa solo con la versione 64bit ( con tutte )....
<dimitri> si ho trovato l'opazione ma stare con la testiera senza ripetizione tasto è una palla quando devi usare un editor... per cancellare devi senpre pigiare. la funzione ripeti è utile
<cristian_c> dimitri, allora regolala
<cristian_c> ma quando avviene la ripetizione?
<dimitri> ora è a massimo della lentezza
<dimitri> il problema che ogni tanto impazzisce senza una regola
<dimitri> ho trovato anche altri su vari blog che hanno lo stesso prob
<dimitri> ma nessuna soluzione
<cristian_c> dimitri, tastiera di un portatile?
<dimitri> cristian_c, si ma ho messo anche una tastioeeera esterna
<cristian_c> quindi problema c'è con tutte le tastiere
<dimitri> il bello che stesso portatile stesso ubuntu ( ma 32 bit) non da problemi
<cristian_c> dimitri, hai provato sufficientemente in live?
<dimitri> come dicevo lo fa quando decide lui.... con live non mi è mai capitato mi succede dopo l'installazione
<cristian_c> dimitri, beh, ogni quanto capita?
<cristian_c> in media
<dimitri> quando scrivo anche 10 volte al minuto
<cristian_c> quindi ogni volta che scrivi?
<dimitri> mi è capppppppppppppppppppitato di non poter scrivere la password allo start
<dimitri> no
<dimitri> ora ad esempio sta andando benino
<cristian_c> quanto tempo passa tra un episodio e il successivo?
<cristian_c> mediamente
<dimitri> ma per ripetere ho messo un tempo mssimo......  ripete dopo 2-3 secondi
<dimitri> e non è buono
<dimitri> ora ho visto che prima lo ha fatto (vedi capitato)
<cristian_c> dimitri, quindi ogni 2 minuti circa?
<dimitri> diciamo di si
<dimitri> ogni tanto vedo il cursore che accelera e le clessidre che impazziscono
<dimitri> forse credo sia per lo stesso motivo
<dimitri> quando dico il cursore dico il lampeggio del cursore
<momo> ciao raga
<momo> come installo oracle java 7 runtime?
<dimitri> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=47&t=592715
<dimitri> vedi cristian_c anche qui parlano del prob ma poi nessunnnnnnnnno ha capito cosa fare
<dimitri> ecco lo ha fatto di nuovo
<cristian_c> momo, c'è anche l'8
<cristian_c> anzi, quello oracle, meglio 8
<momo> ok
<momo> come lo scarico da terminale?
<momo> ??
<momo> cristian_c
<cristian_c> dimitri, avvia una live e fai un bel test di scrittura
<dimitri> cristian_c, in live va bene è qui che rompe.... la tastiera dico
<cristian_c> dimitri, ma il problema quando è nato?
<dimitri> quando uso una ver a 64bit
<cristian_c> dimitri, no, dico, quando si è verificato la prima volta?
<dimitri> immediatamente dopo l'installazione
<dimitri> quando è ripartito. addirittura quando dovevo mettere i miei dati
<dimitri> nome e cognome e password
<cristian_c> è molto strano
<dimitri> come vedi dal post non capita solo a me
<cristian_c> dimitri, ma scusa, i dati li scegli in live
<dimitri> yes
<cristian_c> dimitri, allora si è presentato in live il problema
<dimitri> e li è successo la prima volta
<dimitri> si ma se uso live con terminale non mi da problemi
<dimitri> o almeno un dicei minuti non lo ha fatto
<cristian_c> dimitri, prova a vedere la cosa da un altro punto di vista
<cristian_c> dimitri, quando accade ciò, il carico sulla cpu e il consumo della ram, come sono messi?
<dimitri> uso solo 32 bit ?
<dimitri> minimi
<dimitri> non ho ancora installato niente
<dimitri> ho solo xchat ora
<dimitri> e chatto con te e come vedi ogni tanto ha sbarellato
<dimitri> comunque ho un i7 con 8 gb
<dimitri> che diamine
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> dimitri, prova a installare la 32, e vedi se il problema smette
<dimitri> la 32 bit c'e' l'ho da un anno (quasi) e va una bomba
<cristian_c> dimitri, sullo stesso pc?
<cristian_c> dimitri, stessa release di ubuntu?
<dimitri> si
<dimitri> ho 4 partizioni
<dimitri> una 13.04
<dimitri> una 13.10
<dimitri> una 14.04 tuttttttttttttttttttttte a 32
<dimitri> volevo fare pulizia e mettere una 14.0464
<dimitri> ecco che si incacchia di nuovo
<cristian_c> dimitri, sicuro che il problema si ripete anche con la tastiera esterna?
<dimitri> si
<dimitri> ora sto scievndo con una tasteira usb
<dimitri> all'inizio credevo fosse quellllllllllllllllllllllllla
<dimitri> ecco
<cristian_c> dimitri, http://askubuntu.com/questions/567269/fast-pressed-key-triggers-auto-repeat-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450164/my-keys-auto-repeat
<dimitri> cristian_c, c'ero arrivato ancccccchhe io... tolgo la ripetizione
<dimitri> ma non mi sembra una soluzione
<dimitri> anche a me è un Dell comunque XPS15Z
<dimitri> cristian_c, una novità.... ho cambiato la configurazione del monitor e quando è uscito il testo mantieni la configurazione e c'era il tempo dei 30 secondi a scalare per i primi dueeeeeeeee secondi ha bruciato 23 secondi di corsa
<dimitri> quindi credo che il prob non sia la testiera ma l'orologio interno
<dimitri> che viene gestito male
<cristian_c> dimitri, l'orologio interno?
<cristian_c> del pc?
<dimitri> allora il timer a scalare di 30 secondi ha messo in due secondi 23 e poi è andato ad un secondo alla volta
<dimitri> ripete perchè crede che siano passati 20 secondi
<dimitri> hai presente quando cambi configrazione al monitooooooooooooor che ti dice se vuoi accetta entro 30 secondi
<cristian_c> dimitri, sì
<dimitri> se no torna alla configurazionemprecedente
<cristian_c> ho capito
<dimitri> ecco quei 30 secondi anddddddavano come un fulmine
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> dimitri, hai un orologio di sistema?
<cristian_c> intendo graficamente (che conta anche i secondi)
<cristian_c> dimitri, unity?
<dimitri> si unity
<dimitri> l'orologio mi sembra funzioni bene però
<dimitri> non sballa
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> dimitri, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2224147
<cristian_c>  Weird problem with system clock, cursor and keyboard!
<cristian_c> Every 30 seconds, for about 3 seconds my keyboard starts repeating characters like crazy. If I'm not typing anything the cursor starts to flash faster and faster until it is a blurred strobe then, after 30 seconds slows down again. If I watch my system clock it starts off counting at 1 second per second then over the course of 30 seconds speeds up until it's counting several seconds every second. It then goes ba
<cristian_c> ck to normal and repeats the same patter over and over.
<dimitri> ecco infatti l'orologio accelera
<dimitri> esatto fa lo stesso a me
<cristian_c> dimitri, ok, leggi quel topic
<cristian_c> OK, seemingly adding clock=tsc to my grub boot options has fixed it. Will leave overnight and check again tomorrow. Googling around show many people with clock problems under linux, for many years. Have never seen this in windows (or linux before to be fair), does anyone know why it happens (I can rule out CMOS battery in this case).
<cristian_c> dimitri, devi pacioccare il grub
<dimitri> mi dai una mano ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, non ho mai visto una cosa del genere
<cristian_c> ma si può fare un tentativo
<dimitri> debbo mettere clock=tsc nel grub
<dimitri> mi dici come fare ?
<cristian_c> praticamente il clocksource tsc è instabile
<cristian_c> dimitri, sicuro che non sei in virtualbox?
<dimitri> no
<cristian_c> perché la cosa pare capitare in virtualbox
<cristian_c> dimitri, cat /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> dimitri, anche se prima di pacioccare il file sarebbe meglio provare al volo
<cristian_c> nel caso non funzioni, la modifica scompare
<dimitri> come
<cristian_c> dimitri, tipo, ti appare il grub
<cristian_c> dimitri, e premi il tasto 'e' subito
<cristian_c> nella nuova schermata aggiungi l'opzione
<cristian_c> dopo quiet splash
<cristian_c> dimitri, ma se vuoi modificare il file direttamente, fai tu
<dimitri> io ho un grub con 4 partizioni ricordi
<cristian_c> dimitri, ok
<cristian_c> allora paciocchiamo il file
<cristian_c> dimitri, cat /etc/default/grub
<dimitri> non c'e' un modo per fare un test e poi modifichiamo il grub ?
<dimitri> fatto
<cristian_c> dimitri, sì, devi entrare direttamente dal grub
<cristian_c> dimitri, il file serve per rendere la cosa definitiva
<dimitri> cat mi fa vedere il contenuto che faccio ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, quindi vuoi provare prima al volo?
<dimitri> lo copio o edito e mette la riiiiiiiiiiiga
<dimitri> se mi dici come posso fare la prova
<cristian_c> dimitri, copia e incolla
<cristian_c> dimitri, per la prova al volo devi entrare al boot nel grub
<cristian_c> dimitri, premendo 'e' quando selezioni questo sistema
<cristian_c> la 14.04 64 bit
<cristian_c> (quando la riga è evidenziata)
<dimitri> e aggiungo clock=tsc
<dimitri> e faccio partire
<dimitri> ora per me sono le 17.48
<dimitri> e continua a correre avanti
<dimitri> allora provo
<cristian_c> Dix78, no
<cristian_c> *dimitri
<Dix78> cristian_c, lol
<paolo_> ciao a tutti
<dimitri> cristian_c, si è aggiunto un  problema la scheda video
<dimitri> ma comunque il clock continua a dare prob
<cristian_c> dimitri, non hai aspettato la mia risposta
<cristian_c> dimitri, non ti avevo detto di fare così
<dimitri> scusa
<dimitri> ripetimi
<cristian_c> dimitri, sei entrato nel grub?
<cristian_c> al boot, intendo
<dimitri> si con e
<cristian_c> dimitri, ed è apparsa una schermata?
<dimitri> si
<cristian_c> dimitri, e hai localizzato 'quiet splash'?
<dimitri> no
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> dimitri, e dove l'hai aggiunto?
<dimitri> ho messo nella seconda riga clock=tsc
<cristian_c> looool
<cristian_c> ennò
<dimitri> ok dimmi cosa e dove debbo farlo
<dimitri> c'era una serie di parammmmmmmetri
<dimitri> poi un if
<cristian_c> dimitri, scatta una foto
<cristian_c> così ti dico esattamente cosa e dove
<cristian_c> dimitri, col file era più semplice la modifica
<dimitri> dopo quiet splash?
<dimitri> o                  prima?
<dimitri> proviamo con il file allora
<luketto> salve ragazzi ho un problema ho installato ubuntu su chiavetta come se fosse un hard disch era da 16 giga formattando la chiavetta mi e diventata da 12 giga come me lo spiegate
<luketto> avevo usato 4 giga per ubuntu
<cristian_c> dimitri, dopo
<cristian_c> dimitri, ok
<cristian_c> luketto, non è che hai creato una live usb?
<luketto> una live e quella che mi permette di installare ubuntu o farlo funzionare come prova
<luketto> ho usato 2 chiavette una da 2 giga dove tramite il programma linux live creator usb ho installato ubuntu su una chiavetta usb da 16 giga come hard disck
<dimitri> cristian_c, ok ora sembra anbdare bene
<cristian_c> dimitri, ah, bene
<dimitri> come lo metto definitivamente ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, come hai fatto?
<luketto> formattando la chiavetta da 16 giga in proprieta ora mi da 12 giga
<cristian_c> luketto, linux live creator?
<dimitri> c'era una riga linux.......... quiet splash e subito dopo ho messo clock=tsc prima di un altro comendo
<cristian_c> luketto, ma guarda che la live usb è una cosa diversa dall'installare ubuntu su usb come fosse un hard disk
<cristian_c> dimitri, beh, in realtà era http://askubuntu.com/questions/287206/ubuntu-13-04-wont-boot-after-grub
<cristian_c> clocksource=hpet
<cristian_c> dimitri, ma se va bene così...
<cristian_c> dimitri, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<luketto> comunque la mia usb quando la inserisco prima dell'avvio mi funziona come sistema operativo
<dimitri> quindi cambio la riga
<cristian_c> dimitri, e mi posti la riga GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<dimitri> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<cristian_c> dimitri, ok, allora diventa
<dimitri> con GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash clock=tsc"
<cristian_c> dimitri, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash clock=tsc"
<cristian_c> dimitri, esatto
<dimitri> tsc o hpet ?
<cristian_c> dimitri, modifica la riga, salva il file, chiudi l'editor
<dimitri> io ho messo tsc
<cristian_c> dimitri, se ti va bene come hai fatto al boot usa quello
<cristian_c> dimitri, dopo aver chiuso l'editor, digita nel terminale: sudo update-grub
<cristian_c> dimitri, e poi riavvia il pc
<cristian_c> dimitri, normalmente
<dimitri> gedit:3614): Gtk-WARNING **: Calling Inhibit failed: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<dimitri> ok riparto
<dimitri> cristian_c, ok ora funge
<dimitri> un altro aiutino... la scheda video NVIDIA 525 con doppia scheda Intel..... non trovo il post che mi idceva cosa fare
<cristian_c> aiutino?
<cristian_c> dimitri, ma hai detto di aver appena installato il sistema
<dimitri> si
<dimitri> ma sta usando la scheda intel e non la sua NVIDIA
<dimitri> c'era un modo per farla funzionare con bublebee
<krabador> dimitri, che ubuntu hai installato?
<dimitri> 14.04 64
<dimitri> lts
<krabador> dimitri, allora sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<krabador> e sfrutterai la optimus
<momo1> ragazzi
<momo> raga
<momo> krebador
<dimitri> krabador, prima ho attivato i driver 331 e non partiva più è andato in low grafic mode
<momo> krabador
<momo> potete dirmi come posso scaricare oracle java 7 runtime
<momo> 7, 8...è uguale
<dimitri> krabador, fatto poi?
<krabador> momo, hai provato java opensource?
<momo> no
<momo> devo usare il terminale?
<krabador> dimitri, riavvia, ma se hai avuto problemi precedentemente la cosa puo' complicarsi
<dimitri> ora usa Intel® Sandybridge Mobile
<dimitri> ma ho anche una NVIDIA 525
<paradisomax> salve
<krabador> momo, che versione di ubuntu usi?
<momo> l'ultima
<paradisomax> ho bisogno di un aiutino a chi posso chiedere?
<krabador> paradisomax, poni la domanda
<krabador> momo, e ti pesa specificare il numero di versione e l'architettura della cpu?
<momo> 14.10
<paradisomax> ho un problema con l'installazione pacchetti
<momo> non so cosa sia l'architettura
<paradisomax> ho provato sui forum ma non trovo soluzione, non vanno a buon fine
<krabador> momo, 32 o 64 bit?
<krabador> paradisomax, apri un terminale,digita sudo apt-get update , va nel sito pastebin, incolla il risultato del comando
<krabador> !paste | paradisomax
<ubot-it> paradisomax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> ed incolla qui il linl
<momo> 64 bit
<krabador> *link
<momo> scusa krabador, ho fatto confusione con le chat
<cristian_c> momo, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Java/Oracle
<krabador> momo, allora apri il termianale, manda sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre icedtea-7-plugin
<momo> ok
<jester-> sera
<paradisomax> fatto
<momo> fatto anche io...devo fare altro?
<paradisomax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9999365/
<krabador> momo, riavvia
<krabador> paradisomax, che cosa stai cercando di installare?
<paradisomax> ho fatto diversi tentativi tra cui aggiornamenti di sistema
<paradisomax> nessuno a buon fine
<krabador> paradisomax, la 13.10 non è piu' supportata
<krabador> paradisomax, da quanto tempo non l'accendi?
<paradisomax> reinstallata circa una settimana fa era incasinato
<krabador> paradisomax, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> pastebin
<paradisomax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9999456/
<krabador> paradisomax, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> pastebin
<paradisomax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9999502/
<krabador> paradisomax, sudo cp '/var/lib/dpkg/available-old' '/var/lib/dpkg/available'
<krabador> paradisomax, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<krabador> paradisomax, aspetta
<krabador> paradisomax, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<paradisomax> ok
<paradisomax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9999649/
<krabador> paradisomax, fatto, ma ti consiglio di passare ad una versione supportata
<krabador> specialmente se hai reinstallato da poco
<paradisomax> non ho molta dimestichezza non so come fare
<paradisomax> stesso procedimento del 13.10
<krabador> paradisomax, scarichi la iso della versione che vuoi installare
<krabador> paradisomax, fai la pendrive o il dvd, e reinstall i
<krabador> paradisomax, l'installer, è identico a quello della 13.10
<paradisomax> quale mi consigli considera la scarsa conoscenza
<paradisomax> quale versione intendo
<krabador> Paradisee_, per il notebook che hai , anche la 14.10 , solo che è supportata 9 mesi, e ti conviene passare alle versioni successive, come la 15.06 , la 15.10 , quando usciranno
<krabador> la 14.04 è supportata 5 anni
<krabador> ma rimane un po' piu' indietro sulle versioni software disponibili , sebbene sono tutte oggetto di aggiornamento di sicurezza
<krabador> e software come firefox chromium e vlc si aggiorneranno.
<paradisomax> quindi basta cercare la 14.04 e sto bene per un po. ti ringrazio per la prontezza  disponibilita
<krabador> paradisomax, http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<paradisomax> grazie ancora
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso   ---> 64bit
<krabador> http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso   ---> 32 bit
<paradisomax> già in produzione
<paradisomax> ringrazio.. un saluto
<krabador> salve
<user_458845643> ciao, ho perso la funzionalità di x dopo un aggiornameno da terminale da 12lts a 14lts, purtroppo il laptop ha problemi al lettore dvd/cd e non fa boot da usb: disastro..   ora sul mio laptop vedo un aggiornamento del kernel, googlo e leggo questo :http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/updates/linux-generic    potrebbe essere quello che mi ha fatto perdere la funzionalità di x? nel caso posso o
<user_458845643> vviare in qualche modo? grazie
<krabador> user_458845643, avvia in modalità recovery
<user_458845643> ciao krabador  (sono failed_ update di qualche gg fa, dici che potrebbe essere correlato il prob?)
<user_458845643> non so se ricordi i prob con x
<krabador> user_458845643, con un ripristino avresti già risolto
<krabador> user_458845643, ci sono operazioni che hai fatto , nel frattempo ?
<user_458845643> è la prima cosa che ho provato dopo il suggerimento, il prob è che il lettore non va.. e non fa boot da usb .. :(
<user_458845643> nulla di che solo tutto quello fatto in precedenza, ora quasi provo un update e upgrade
<krabador> user_458845643, a che punto si ferma dell'avvio
<user_458845643> schermata di boot con pallini di progresso e poi schero nero, se chiudo lo schermo (mando in standby) e riaccendo vedo la schermata di login malissimo e funziona, ma poi perdo ancora x dopo il login
<user_458845643> il prob potrebbe essere legao all'update che ho visto ora sul mio?
<user_458845643> (kernel http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/trusty/main/updates/linux-generic)
<krabador> user_458845643, entra in recovery, va in network, dpkg e lascialo fare
<krabador> al che riavvia , e vedi cosa fa
<user_458845643> avevamo fatto qualche gg fa, senza successo, prov upd&upgr prima?
<krabador> user_458845643, rifallo
<hirataro> ciao a tutti, sapete consigliarmi un canale adeguato dove chiedere un consiglio riguardo ad un dubbio con python?
<krabador>  /j #python
<hirataro> roba base base, niente domande difficili
<user_458845643> krabador, ho dovuto recuperare tutto (cavo laptop etc) ok mi da 19 da aggiornare con dpkg
<user_458845643> sta facendo
<user_458845643> alla ine riavio o altro?
<user_458845643> alla fine riavvio o altro?
<krabador> user_458845643, per il momento riavvia
<user_458845643> ok
<user_458845643> (sta macinando un bel po.. gnome menu etc)
<user_458845643> ha aggiornato il mondo.. riavvio
<user_458845643> scritta ubuntu 14.04 in grafica per la barra di progress, vuole fare il controllo disco..  lascio fare
<user_458845643> ok, mi e' comparsa la finestra di low graphics mode, ma a differenza di qualche gg fa riesco ad interagire, che faccio? provo un "reconfigure graphics" o che?
<krabador> no, torna in recovery
<user_458845643> ok
<user_458845643> netw root?
<krabador> network root
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<user_458845643> ok
<user_458845643> lo avevamo già messo
<krabador> user_458845643, dpkg -l | grep fglrx | pastebinit
<user_458845643> devo avvicinare i due pc ora :)  un attimo
<user_458845643> 1001563
<user_458845643> scusa 10001563
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-update
<krabador> sudo reboot
<krabador> anzi
<krabador> non dare sudo reboot
<krabador> esci con exit
<krabador> e riavvia
<user_458845643> non c'e' fglrx-update
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<krabador> errore mio
<user_458845643> ok
<user_458845643> scusa ci son molti altri comandi? nel caso avvicino si i due pc. :) (grazie dell'help)
<krabador> avvicina comunque
<user_458845643> :)
<krabador> user_458845643, dopo questo, digita exit, invio, e riavvii
<user_458845643> scusa,mi hanno distratto e non ricordo se ho riavviato prima del apt-get remove etcetc
<user_458845643> puo' dar problemi?
<krabador> user_458845643, prendi in giro?
<user_458845643> no, scusa
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle   ---> e riavvio
<user_458845643> ok
<krabador> se riavii prima, hai voglia di perdere tempo?
<user_458845643> :(
<user_458845643> krabador, pardon..
<user_458845643> mi hanno distratto ed ho perso i filo
<user_458845643> esco e riavvio
<krabador> user_458845643, non c'era da seguire il filo, visto che ti era stato segnalato 10 minuti prima un comando ed indicato il riavvio dopo esso
<user_458845643> mi hanno distratto..   era tutto giusto cmq, ma come riavvio senza sudo reboot?
<user_458845643> con exit mi manda al menu
<krabador> user_458845643, torna in root
<user_458845643> si
<krabador> apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle | pastebinit
<user_458845643> 10001828
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y autoremove | pastebinit
<user_458845643> 10001927
<krabador> user_458845643 dpkg -l | grep linux | pastebinit
<user_458845643> 10001967
<sin> hola!vorrei fare una rete domestica ed ho seguito questahttp://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=2528199&mobile=off come al solito non funziona.grazie
<krabador> user_458845643 lsb_release -a && uname -r | pastebinit
<krabador> sin, rivolgiti a personale specializzato nella creazione di reti locali
<sin> chi
<user_458845643> 10002008
<krabador> user_458845643, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<user_458845643> è lo stesso comando di prima ..
<krabador> sin, no
<krabador> user_458845643, no
<krabador> ha mancato quella parte, per questo l'ho ripostato
<user_458845643> 10002122
<krabador> user_458845643, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<user_458845643> si blocca anche senza pastebinit
<user_458845643> no ci mette un po, spe
<krabador> user_458845643, "si blocca anche senza pastebinit" ?
<user_458845643> no era lentissimo..
<user_458845643> 10002169
<user_458845643> era bloccato ed ho provato ilsolo comando :)
<krabador> user_458845643, ok riavvia
<user_458845643> ma?????
<user_458845643> ndo sta l'arcano??   tutto ok!
<krabador> partita?
<user_458845643> peretto..
<user_458845643> perfetto
<user_458845643> ..
<user_458845643> che prob era? proprio il vechio kernel?
<krabador> apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle
<krabador> questo
<user_458845643> ma una cosa simile mi pare l'avevamo fatta qualche gg fa
<user_458845643> mi pare
<krabador> che dopo gli aggiornamenti, e la riconfigurazione di xorg, ha consentito di ripartire al sistema
<user_458845643> ultima volta che aggiorno l'ubu all'amica... :)
<user_458845643> grazie.
<user_458845643> krabador,  puoi controllare nel log se lo avevamo gia' fatto per curiosita?
<krabador> user_458845643, non ci sono problemi , nella media, soltanto in presenza di driver proprietari , ppa, e smanettamenti vari ci possono essere problemi
<krabador> motivazioni per cui la solizione piu' rapida è fare un backup , e reinstallare da capo
<user_458845643> all fine recuperato, grazie :)
<krabador> di niente
<BoyDark> Ciao a tutti :))
<BoyDark> ciao
<BoyDark> Ho appena fatto un check ad un HDD per sapere se fosse danneggiato, ma non capisco il messaggio: http://pastebin.com/c4cPvPG0
<krabador> BoyDark, ma stai cercando di imparare passo passo come si riparano hd, o ti serve supporto ad ubuntu?
<BoyDark> :) ciao krabador, no, devo installare Ubunutu su un portatile, ma sto avendo una miriade di problemi, e tutto porta al HDD
<BoyDark> ho fatto un check come tu mi suggeristi di fare col mio
<BoyDark> ma volevo sapere com'è andata
<BoyDark> krabador, l'HDD è danneggiato?
<krabador> BoyDark, l'ultima parte del risultato del comando è esplicativa
<BoyDark> non si capisce se è dannegiato o meno?
<BoyDark> ah si
<BoyDark> si, ho letto che ci sono 1964 KB in settori danneggiati
<BoyDark> quindi è dannegiato. ok
<BoyDark> volevo avere la conferma se avevo capito bene
<krabador> BoyDark, dice anche Correzioni apportate al file system.
<krabador> BoyDark, rimanda lo stesso comando
<krabador> di nuovo
<krabador> vedi cosa dice
<BoyDark> ormai ho staccato l'HDD che ci ha meso un'ora e mezza
<krabador> BoyDark, non mi devi fare un favore
<BoyDark> lo so, ma lo butto dalla finsetra
<krabador> BoyDark, non si resuscitano i morti purtroppo, in caso di hd, se si vuole provare a fare qualcosa, bisogna avere molto tempo a disposizione
<krabador> i comandi a riguardo , durano sempre molto tempo
<BoyDark> Certo, purtroppo è questo che mi manca, volevo capire solamente se è dannegiato, così compro un HDD nuovo e risolvo subito
<BoyDark> senza giri di parole...
<BoyDark> Purtroppo è danneggiato, l'ho collegato al notebook e risulta ancora danneggiato
<BoyDark> lo compro nuovo
<BoyDark> e installo ubuntu
<krabador> BoyDark, i dischi hanno questo brutto vizio
<krabador> di tendere a rompersi
<BoyDark> eh si, purtroppo lo sto scoprendo a suon di soldi....
<BoyDark> grazie dell'aiuto
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-01
<Luigi> Salve a tutti....ho un problema con un Lenovo ed Aus entrambe laptop con Ubuntu 14.04.3 Ltsdopo l'ultimo aggiornamento non va più la scheda di rete   come posso risolvere il problema
<ferrarista> buongiorno a tutti, vorrei un informazione. Ho un notebook con installato win7 su una partizione e Lubuntu sullaltra. ovviamente all'avvio mi chiede di effettuare il boot. Ora vorrei mettere al posto di Lubuntu, Xubuntu. come devo procedere? grazie
<Luigi> Salve, ho un problema con due Laptop di cui uno Asus ed uno Lenovo con entrambi Ubuntu 14.04.3 Lts. Dopo Ultimo aggiornamento non funziona la scheda ri rete come se fosse sparita
<ferrarista> nessuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> ferrarista, o reinstalli o aggiungi xubuntu desktop ma ti troveresti tutte le applicazioni doppie
<Carlin0> 2 editor di testo e così via
<Carlin0> Luigi, non va + su nessuno dei 2 pc ?
<Luigi> purtroppo si
<Luigi> non mi era mai successo con una lts
<Carlin0> Luigi, ma intendi il wifi ?
<Carlin0> Luigi, ma intendi il wifi ?
<Luigi7610> purtroppo non solo tutta la rete
<Luigi7610> e come se non avessi più la scheda di rete ma avviando un alive funzione bene
<Carlin0> non va nemmeno via cavo ?
<Luigi7610> volevo dire una live
<Luigi7610> nemmeno via cavo
<ferrarista> carlin0 intendi reinstallare pure windows?
<Luigi7610> nemmeno per sogno
<Carlin0> stranissimo non saprei Luigi7610
<Luigi7610> sto sentento altri con lo stesso problema
<Luigi7610> potrei proivare con la 15.10?
<Luigi7610> mi trovo molto bene un Ubuntu non mi va proprio di cambiare
<Carlin0> ferrarista, no devi installare xubuntu al posto di lubuntu ... oppure aggiungi xubuntu desktop ma ti troverai un sacco di applicazioni doppie
<Carlin0> Luigi7610, la cosa stranissima è che non vada via ethernet e per di + su 2 pc diversi
<Luigi7610> non lo sto inventando ma adesso sono fuori sede e non ho dimenticato lo screenshot
<Luigi7610> ho provato come dicevo prima una live è funziona tutto una volta fatti gli aggiornamenti non va più niente dopo il riavvio...ho sempre scelto  aggiornamenti da server principale
<Luigi> dopo gli aggiornamenti di Ubuntu 14.04.3 lts 64 bit nei miei due laptop Asus e Lenovo non vanno più ne cavo di rete che wifi con una live funziona tutto
<crili> Salve gente, ho un problema con il backup su un NAS, posso chiedere a voi?
<crili> praticamente io lo vedo senza problemi, apro cartelle e tutto, ma facendo la sincronizzazione mi da errore di permessi solo su alcuni file (foto, mp3,..) mentre su tutti gli altri no..
<crili> penso sia perchè avevo iniziato la sincronizzazione ed è saltata la corrente, quindi visto che era saltato tutto ho scollegato il disco e l'ho collegato direttamente al PC, ma ho idea che dia problemi sui file che aveva già copiato..
<crili> ho provato a cancellarli per vedere se li sincronizzava ma niente da fare
<crili> ho provato sia con rsync (luckybackup) che con Unison, stesso errore
<crili> di preciso l'errore è: rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/media/NAS-Crili/Immagini/Foto/2012 Compleanno caritas" failed: Permission denied (13) *** Skipping any contents from this failed directory ***
<crili> Ho notato che se cambio il nome della cartella la sincronizza... ma se non volessi cambiare nome? dove risiede il problema con queste cartelle?come faccio a resettare sta cosa?
<crili> No scherzavo.. anche cambiando nome non si risolve niente
<crili> Ho provato a fare un chroot ma mi dice operazione non permessa..
<Mr_Pan> !chat | crili
<ubot-it> crili: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<calimero_82> buongiorno, avendo rimosso con il gestore di pacchetti xubuntu-desktop completamente mi rimane comunque l'ambiente desktop xfce, come si elimina?
<calimero_82> il mio os è ubuntu 14.04
<calimero_82> grazie
<calimero_82> ho risolto
<calimero_82> grazie
<krabador> beh,ti stanno parlando in supporto internazionale, è diverso da aver risolto.
<jackatito> ciao
<jackatito> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Carlin0> jackatito, che stai a fa?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<samjk> ciao a tutti
<samjk> avrei bisogno di un aiuto
<samjk> sto tentando di istallare ubuntu sukl mio vecco nc10...
<samjk> nessuno???
<sirkus> Salve ho installato lubuntu sul mio netbook acer aspire one 532h, il problema e che non ho il wifi(penso siano i driver),anche andando in "driver aggiuntivi"Salve ho installato lubuntu sul mio netbook acer aspire one 532h, il problema e che non ho il wifi(penso siano i driver),anche andando in "driver aggiuntivi"
<sirkus> Salve ho installato lubuntu sul mio netbook acer aspire one 532h, il problema e che non ho il wifi(penso siano i driver),anche andando in "driver aggiuntivi"
<sirkus> Salve ho installato lubuntu sul mio netbook acer aspire one 532h, il problema e che non ho il wifi(penso siano i driver),anche andando in "driver aggiuntivi"
<sirkus> Salve ho installato lubuntu sul mio netbook acer aspire one 532h, il problema e che non ho il wifi(penso siano i driver),anche andando in "driver aggiuntivi
<samjk> c'è nessuno???
<sirkus> SCUSATE SI ERA BLOCXATO IL PC
<sirkus> Salve ho installato lubuntu sul mio netbook acer aspire one 532h, il problema e che non ho il wifi(penso siano i driver),anche andando in "driver aggiuntivi"
<nex_necis> samjk: non hai fatto una domanda, hai solo detto quello che stai cercando di fare.
<nex_necis> sirkus: togli il gatto dalla tastiera, presto!
<samjk> infatti ma mi aspettavo almeno un dimmi...
<samjk> comunque
<Mr_Pan> samij
<Mr_Pan>  qui funziona che posti direttament el adomanda e chi è in linea se vorrà ti darà risposta
<samjk> arriva solo fino ad un certopunto poi non so cosa fare....
<Mr_Pan> non è che sono sempre tutti on line o conlo sguaro allo schermo
<samjk> ok allora arrivo al punto e chiedo...
<sirkus> ALLORA?
<samjk> arrivo al momento in cui chiede tipo di installazione poi nonso cosa selezionare e come andare avanti...
<Mr_Pan> sirkus, con calma eh! ... e leva il maiuscolo .. equivale ad urlare .. grazie
<sirkus> Salve ho installato lubuntu sul mio netbook acer aspire one 532h, il problema e che non ho il wifi(penso siano i driver),anche andando in "driver aggiuntivi"
<sirkus> ok
<samjk> se clicco installa mi dice : non è stato definito alcun file system di root correggere questo problema dal menu di partizionamento....
<sirkus> ma che  cavolo........
<Mr_Pan> sirkus, che versione di lubuntu?  che sceda wifi monta il tuio pc?  e non ripetere sempre la domanda...
<nex_necis> samjk: secondo me non hai scelto neessun filesystem di root, ma potrei sbagliarmi
<samjk> e come torno indietro a cercarlo??
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Mr_Pan> samjk, se non sei esperto nel partizionamento ti consiglierei di scegliere l'installazione guidata in modo che faccia tutto sa solo
<samjk> e non la fa.....
<Mr_Pan> magari dai unp sguardo alle guide che ho linkato sopra
<samjk> e da ieri che ci litigo....
<samjk> speriamo oggi di riuscirci...
<samjk> mi porta alla pagina con scritto tipo di installazione
<samjk> ma non come nellaguida immagini
<Mr_Pan> samjk, e dove ti porta?
<samjk> sempre a una pagina con le due partizioni evidenziate in arancione e blu se clicco installa su qualsiasi mi dice  non è stato definito alcun file system di root correggere questo problema dal menu di partizionamento
<samjk> mi passa direttamente al menu altro....
<samjk> secondo la guida per immagini
<Mr_Pan> samjk, e non hai pulsanti con scritto "partizionamento manuale" o simili?
<samjk> no
<samjk> non so se cliccoo su uno dei vari voluni i dice nonusare come partizione... deo cambirlo??
<samjk> se rimuovo tutte le partizioni perdo xp pvero???
<Mr_Pan> samjk,si certo . devo scegliere installa a fianco di Windows XP
<samjk> non mi da quell'opzione
<Charly41> ho installato kubuntu con la cartella home criptata su un HD che ha installato anche debian. Ora la swap con ubuntu non è connessa... basta connetterla o dato che ubuntu ha elementi criptati necessita di una swap dedicata?
<jester-> Charly41: non dovrebbe centrare con la home criptata
<Charly41> sospettavo sta cosa dato che all avvio mi dava un messaggio di errore menzionando una cryptoswap
<samjk> io non ci capisco piùnulla
<Mr_Pan> samjk, allora ricapitooliamo ... hia un pc con win xp e devi nstalalre ubuntu (15.10?) ma non te lo installa in automatico ... esatto  ?
<jester-> Charly41: la crypto pare non sia del tutto affidabile, fatti frequento backup
<jester-> ti
<Charly41> parli di ubuntu con la home crittografata?
<Charly41> che hai sentito che problemi ha dato?
<Charly41> in realtà sta versione crypto non mi serve ma non vorrei che per sta cosa un bel giorno perdo tutti i dati...
<jester-> Charly41: problema che è facile che si inciucchi
<jester-> Charly41: per quello si consigliano backup frequenti
<Charly41> al momento ho poca roba e ubuntu lo uso poco, mi pare usi luks per sta home crittata
<Charly41> quello che invece più mi interessa è che ho trasferito da poco le mie foto i ricordi ed i video su un file crittato da 20 giga creato su HD esterna con zulucrypt che pare lavori con luks. dicono sia molto affidabile... dovrei preoccuparmi?
<jester-> Charly41: al di la di cosa usi non è raro vedere qui gente con la crypto a buone donne e non è decrittabile
<Charly41> se la home crittata da sti problemi proverò a reistallare con una normale . Riguardo alle foto alcuni che si definivano esperti mi dicevano che quando si corrompe un file criptato al massimo si perde il blocco o pochi blocchi da 2 mega e quindi i file che contenevano. Che si corrompa tutto e sia inaccessibile è molto difficile. non so ma ci vorrei capire qualcosa :)
<jester-> Charly41: anche la macchina se scoppia un gomma non si distrugge, ma la gomma la cambi la cripto è andata e basta
<Charly41> ho capito
<Charly41> jester-, grazie di tutto,   ciao
<samjk> si sscusate  mi si era bloccatoil il pc fsso... si non lo istalla in automatico accantoa xp...
<jester-> samjk: ?
<samjk> mr_pan mi ha chiesto se non si installa ubuntu diciamo vicinoa xp....
<jester-> samjk: sono rivato dopo non ho seguito
<jester-> samjk: cioè scegli installa accanto e non lo fa?
<samjk> praticamentesto cercnado di installare ubunt su un vecchio nc10....
<jester-> samjk: se non fa significa che da come è messo l'hd con le partizioni non è possibile ridurre xp e creare partizioni per ubuntu
<jester-> o che xp non ha spazio libero a sufficienza per essere ridotto
<samjk> l'stallazione arriva fino a un certo punto...però non mi da la possibilità di installarlo a ianco di xp.... ma mi da una pagina con la apartizione e mi dice :
<samjk> non è stato definito alcun file system di root correggere questo problema dal menu di partizionamento...
<jester-> samjk: ma la scegli l'opzione installa acanto?
<samjk> non mi da la possibilità di scegliere...
<jester-> allora xp non è riducibile e sufficienza o la tabella partizioni non lo permette,
<samjk> ecos posso fare???
<jester-> samjk: quanto spazi libero hai in xp
<samjk> mi pare 77 giga
<jester-> samjk: sei da livecd?
<samjk> boh???
<jester-> samjk: con cosa stai chattando
<samjk> con te??!!
<jester-> va bè avemo capio
<jester-> samjk: da cosa
<samjk> ah scusa con il pc fisso... porta pazienza è da ieri che mi ci arrovello
<jester-> samjk: da xp?
<samjk> do 10
<jester-> samjk  altro pc meno vecio?
<samjk> il fisso che uso ha win10...
<jester-> samjk: fai partire la live sul pc in questione,  prova ubuntu e vieni qui
<samjk> il portatile dove voglio mettere ubuntu ha xp
<samjk> mi chiedi cose un po impossibili.... è la prima volta che mi avvicino a ubuntu
<samjk> allora ora io sono nell'installazione di ubuntu mi dice  abbia almeno 7.0 giga libero.. ed è spuntata di verde
<jester-> samjk: se hai provato a installare la live hai usato e al menu c'è la voce; prova ubuntu senza installare
<samjk> collegato al arete ed è verde
<samjk> connesso a internet ed e verde...
<jester-> samjk: da li vediamo come sei messo
<samjk> apro la chat sul portatile???
<jester-> esatto
<jester-> samjk: lubuntu?
<samjk> provo
<samjk> non sono riuscita
<jester-> samjk: al boot quando vedi l'omino in basso pigia svelto enter
<samjk> aspetta sto entrando
<samjk> con samik2
<mazunna> Ciao
<mazunna> :)
<mazunna> Ciao Gammax
<Carlin0> !ciao | mazunna
<ubot-it> mazunna: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<mazunna> Ciaooo
<gammax> salve
<mazunna> Ho bisogno di informazioni circa Xubuntu
<mazunna> Per caso è possibile installare l'o.s. su un 512Mb di Ram?
<jester-> mazunna: meglio lubuntu
<krabador> mazunna, puoi provare, ma sono pochi
<Carlin0> mazunna, e che cpu hai ?
<mazunna> ho un single core credo
<mazunna> con processore intel
<mazunna> per adesso ho messo la versione ultra light di xp
<mazunna> che gira abbastamza bene
<mazunna> ma vorrei provare Linux
<Carlin0> credo forse ... cmq come ti hanno detto meglio lubuntu
<jester-> mazunna: magari è un P4?
<mazunna> boh non lo so
<mazunna> so solo che utilizza un Intel Centrino
<jester-> mazunna: lubuntu sarebbe piu indicata
<jester-> lè bruta ma va meglio
<mazunna> appunto
<mazunna> dici che non riesco a installare un sitema carino?
<mazunna> con una grafica più accattivante??
<Carlin0> non l'è bruta , somiglia alla Bindi e a me piace
<jester-> mazunna: eh poi dioende dai gusti, magari ti piace
<mazunna> ma se invece installassi 2 giga di ram?
<jester-> Carlin0: è di sostanza
<jester-> quello conta
<Carlin0> mazunna, solo ram cambia poco ... resta la cpu scarsa
<mazunna> e quindi mi consigliate di tenere xp ultra light o di passare a lubuntu
<mazunna> ???
<nex_necis> beh se ti piace windows xp lubuntu è una meraviglia
<mazunna> in che senso???
<Carlin0> si somigliano
<nex_necis> che windows xp è un abominio della natura, antico, buggato e non più supportato
<Carlin0> (graficamente)
<mazunna> okay
<mazunna> quindi vado di lubuntu direttamente?
<mazunna> ma poi posso installarci dei temi?
<nex_necis> è la prima volta che usi GNU/Linux?
<mazunna> no ho provato anche puppylinux
<mazunna> ma mi faceva schifo
<mazunna> l'ho usato per una settimana
<nex_necis> giustamente
<nex_necis> ok, lubuntu andrà benissimo. Si, puoi modificare i temi e l'apetto grafico e per fare esperienza è ottimo
<mazunna> okay.
<mazunna> dite che riesco a farci girare su l'sdk di android per imparare la programmazione?
<mazunna> a programmare*
<mazunna> (scusate l'italiano.... :(  )
<mazunna> domani faccio rifornimento di DVD-R e installo Lubuntu
<mazunna> e vi farò sapere come va nel corso dei giorni ;)
<Carlin0> mazunna, per lubuntu basta anche un cd
<Carlin0> invece per xubuntu ci va il dvd
<mazunna> si si ma non ne ho più in casa :(
<nex_necis> ti consiglio di usare una penna usb, così non butti via supporti e evitiamo di inquinare
<mazunna> vedrò se il bios le supporta
<mazunna> è da una vita che non metto mani su quel pc
<Carlin0> o anche dvd -rw
<mazunna> (notebook)
<nex_necis> beh, sarà divertente allora ;)
<nex_necis> mi raccomando, se si accende devi urlare: "SI, PUO' FAAAAARE"
<mazunna> divertente?'
<mazunna> AHhahahahhaa
<mazunna> okay
<mazunna> vi mando un file audio ahahahaha
<nex_necis> perfetto ;)
<mazunna> Ma scusatemi un ultima domanda, questo IRC CHANNEL ci sarà anche su Xubuntu o è un esclusiva del sito
<mazunna> ???
<nex_necis> perchè è sul sito questo canale? :P
<mazunna> si si
<Carlin0> mazunna, da live cd entri qui e amen
<mazunna> io sto scrivendo dal sito di ubuntu
<krabador> mazunna, questo è il canale di supporto tecnico di queste http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> e ubuntu .
<mazunna> ah okay!
<mazunna> Grazie mille ancora ragazzi :)
<mazunna> mi avete schiarito bene le idee
<davcri> salve a tutti! avevo una curiosità riguardo unity8: se ho ben capito sfrutterà le Qt/QML, giusto?
<krabador> è questa la domanda?
<davcri> sì ero curioso di capire se ci sarà un mix di GTK e Qt nella prossima versione. Visto che ci sarà gnome-software-center che è basato su GTK
<Carlin0> davcri, /join #ubuntu-it-dev
<krabador> davcri, unity8 non sarà il default di ubuntu 16.04
<davcri> krabador, ah pensavo di sì! Ci sarà la possibilità di usarlo, come successo tempo fa su Kubuntu per plasma5 ?
<krabador> davcri, potrai installarlo successivamente e provarlo
<krabador> si
<davcri> krabador, capito grazie! Però sono comunque curioso di capire quale sarà la direzione che prenderanno in futuro
<Carlin0> appunto davcri vai su -dev
<davcri> sì scusa ;)
<ClaudioMar> Salve, avviando script perl per ip spoofig, credo che si sia modificato qualcosa e adesso non mi funziona più la connessione lan
<cristian_c> ClaudioMar: problemi con la connessione?
<Maicol> ciao a tutti ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu chi mi aiuta?
<Maicol> help
<krabador> ubuntu quale?
<Maicol> lubuntu
<Maicol> 15.10
<Maicol> praticamente io scaricato il file iso dal sito e messo in DVD
<krabador> !iso | Maicol
<ubot-it> Maicol: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> segui questo per la masterizzazione
<robired> buonasera volevo sapere perche' quando provo a scaricare ubuntu in realtà' non c'e' il file eseguibile
<Oscaretto> Ciao,potrei farmi aiutare ad installare il server ssh e ftp sul mio vps ubuntu 14.04 ?
<krabador> Oscaretto, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openssh-server.html
<krabador> Oscaretto, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Ftp
<Oscaretto> in italiano ?
<Oscaretto> geazie mille
<Oscaretto> *grazie mille
<dryblow> Su gnome-shell 3.16 è possibili in qualche modo attivare le gesture native con il touchpad?
<crazyduck> buona sera non so se questop è il canale giusto ma suicuramante qualcuno mi può aiutare a trovare il canale giusto  ho problemi di dialogo tra il demone di transmission
<Carlin0> crazyduck, cioè?
<crazyduck> in pratica non riesco a dilogare tra il  pc e il server non capisco dove sia l'errore ne rcp list
<crazyduck> mi dice che cè un errore nella rpc list...
<Carlin0> ma di che torrent stiamo parlando ?
<crazyduck> transmission
<crazyduck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14852492/
<crazyduck> erroe del server remoto non consetito
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-02
<revio> ho effettuato l'aggiornamento della 14.4 ma il boot non vede più le schede di rete
<crili> Buongiorno gente.. stavolta è un problema di ubuntu: sul portatile ho installato un ssd, per questioni di dimensioni ho dovuto fare vari passaggi per clonare tutte le partizioni, ora sono arrivato a fare la partizione per la home, e in fstab ho messo il uuid e il mount su /home, ma il login grafico non mi fa più entrare!! quando entro mi torna alla schermata di login.. se faccio ctrl-alt-F1 però, da shell mi fa loggare tranquillam
<crili> ente e facendo un pò di ls le cartelle mi sembrano a posto e la home montata correttamente...
<nex_necis> a chi appartiene la cartella home/$tuoutnte?
<crili> nex_necis, esatto.. ho appena notato che mi sa il problema è proprio quello perchè ho fatto la copia da distro live..
<crili> ora provo un chown
<crili> si può fare ricorsivo?
<crili> mi dice opzione non valida mettendo -r
<Carlin0> come no ?
<crili> ok sta facendo
<Carlin0> -R
<crili> si avevo sbagliato io ordine delle cose XD
<crili> yesss funziona
<crili> grazie :p
<nex_necis> \o/
<piso16> Salve a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | pietroalbini
<ubot-it> pietroalbini: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<krabador> !ciao | piso16
<ubot-it> piso16: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Iperbole> ciao ragazzi..
<Iperbole> c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare nel dualboot?
<Iperbole> c'è nessuno?
<nex_necis> no
<Mattyx> salve io ho un problema con la versione di ubuntu 15
<Mr_Pan> Mattyx, specifa per benino il tipo di problema con tutte le altro info utili...qualcuno ripsonderà ..
<Mattyx> ho installato ubuntu ma non mi compare niente solo la schermata home con lo sfondo niente barra per accendere o spegnere il computer e nemmeno unity cosa devo fare)
<Mattyx> *?
<Mattyx> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<ubuntu___> IN CODSA
<Mattyx> ho installato ubuntu ma non mi compare niente solo la schermata home con lo sfondo niente barra per accendere o spegnere il computer e nemmeno unity cosa devo fare) ho installato ubuntu ma non mi compare niente la schermata home con lo sfondo niente barra per accendere o spegnere il computer e nemmeno unity cosa devo fare)
<Mattyx> ho installato ubuntu ma non mi compare niente solo la schermata home con lo sfondo niente barra per accendere o spegnere il computer e nemmeno unity cosa devo fare?
<ubuntu___> MARCA DEL PC E MODELLO
<Mattyx> Hp pavilion dv5
<ubuntu___> provas prima con un cd live e guarda se riconosce tutte le periferiche..
<Mattyx> ma un cd qualsiasi
<ubuntu___> 15.1o live o inferiore
<ubuntu___> la 15.10 è piu aggiornata
<Mattyx> infatti ho installato quella sul pc
<ubuntu___> prima di installarlo sul pc hai provato  con cd live per vedere se tutto a posto
<Mattyx> si non me la dava pensavo che comparisse una volta istallato iò software
<ubuntu___> dimmi ancora la marca e modello del pc
<serverino> Mattyx, sei attaccato con il cavo alla rete?
<Mattyx> adesso devo uscire dalla chat purtroppo ho un impegno tra poco
<serverino> o sei su un altro pc?
<Mattyx> comunque grazie per l'aiuto
<serverino> a dopo
<ubuntu___> matty: da terminale sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> è uscito
<ubuntu___> scusate
<ubuntu___> cosa puo essere successo
<ubuntu___> strano!!
<krabador> ubuntu___, e tu che dici di bello?
<ubuntu___> dev oandaRE
<ubuntu___> CIA A TUTTI
<serverino> krabador, lo hai spaventato
<Carlin0> ha solo cambiato niccke
<krabador> no serverino , è appena tornato
<serverino> krabador, allora non ci siamo
<serverino> non incuti + il terrore di una volta ;-)
<krabador> esatto ... :(
<serverino> stai invecchiando
<nex_necis> non si sfottono le persone con evidenti tastiere rotte
<nex_necis> siete brutte persone
<krabador> nex_necis, buahahahaha, quando è successo?
<Carlin0> mai detto di essere bello
<nex_necis> krabador: proprio qui sopra :P
<Iperbole> ciao ragazzi
<Iperbole> un consiglio per installare ubuntu sullo stesso disco di windows..
<Carlin0> Iperbole, fai un'altra partizione
<Iperbole> non cè rischio che perdo dati?
<Iperbole> in pratia lancio ubuntu live e faccio l'installazione
<Carlin0> il rischio c'è sempre ... anche se non installi ubuntu , metti che il disco va a escort
<Iperbole> poi mi chiederà di partizionare?
<Iperbole> ok ok
<Iperbole> dimmi te
<Iperbole> devo fare anche la swap?
<Carlin0> poi ti offre varie opzioni e tu scegli installa di fianco a  win
<Carlin0> e fa tutto lui
<Iperbole> grazie carlo
<Carlin0> Iperbole, se non ti offre quella opzione da live vieni qui che ti si aiuta
<Iperbole> ok boss
<Carlin0> non sono boss
<Iperbole> sto windows 10 ha 7 partizioni
<Iperbole> quindi mi fa in automatico anche la ext4...
<Carlin0> mai visti win 7 8 o altri da li in poi
<Iperbole> verso che ora ti trovo on?
<krabador> Iperbole, non si va per appuntamenti
<krabador> Iperbole, entri e chiedi.
<Iperbole> quindi siete tutti competenti da questa affermazione
<cristian_c> non fare sillogismi avventati
<krabador> Iperbole, questo è il canale di assistenza ufficiale italiano di ubuntu
<Iperbole> perfetto
<krabador> è loggato
<krabador> !log | Iperbole
<ubot-it> Iperbole: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Iperbole> pensavo a una comune chat
<nex_necis> qui l'unico che ne capisce è ubot-it
<krabador> gestito e e condotto da volontari
<cristian_c> !ciao | Iperbole
<ubot-it> Iperbole: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Iperbole> ciao
<krabador> #ubuntu-it-chat , è canale per 4 chiacchere
<Iperbole> capito
<Iperbole> quindi ricapitolando per installare ubuntu su disco con win10 basta che avvio live e fa tutto automatico?
<krabador> se hai "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows" come opzione, in installazione, si
<Carlin0> se no entri qui
<Iperbole> ok, hai confermato la versione di carlino
<krabador> altrimenti è il caso di ridimensionare una delle partizioni presenti, crearne una ed assegnare all'installer quella
<krabador> Iperbole, non ci sono versioni da confermare o smentire
<Iperbole> più tardi lo faccio e vi contatto
<nex_necis> grazie
<krabador> solo risposte dirette e motivate, per la soluzione di un problema
<Iperbole> che bella chat =D
<krabador> cercando di evitare che nex_necis vada in rovina
<nex_necis> krabador: la rovina è la mia passione, non toglietemi anche questo
<Iperbole> ...andiamo bene
<krabador> Iperbole, certo , specialmente se dici di essere appassionato di piani cartesiani
<Ginpool> Salve sono un neofita di ubuntu vorrei un po di assistenza su questo nuovo os che è un pò diverso da windows, la prima domanda è questa  quando ho un file tar.gz di un software come faccio a installarlo?
<nex_necis> Ginpool: spesso e volentieri i software di cui hai bisogno si scaricano e installano dall'ubuntu software center
<nex_necis> Ginpool: è raro che tu debba installarli a mano
<Ginpool> ho capito solo che avendo un file.deb posso installarlo direttamente se il software non necessita di dipendenze
<Ginpool> e infatti ti dico questo perchè mi è capitato di installare su pc senza internet e avendo solo il file tar.gz ho provato a installare manualmente
<Carlin0> Ginpool, inoltre un tar è l'equivalente dello zip ne + ne - quindi non è detto che sia per forza da installare
<cristian_c> Ginpool: come ti sei procurato il .tar.gz, ti puoi procurare il .deb
<cristian_c> nel caso delle dipendenze, dovrebbero esserci dei metodi
<cristian_c> se non ricordo male c'era apt-on-cd
<cristian_c> o una cosa del genre
<cristian_c> genre
<Carlin0> Ginpool, ma di cosa si tratta nello specifico ?
<Ginpool> ti dico questo perchè leggendo su internet varie guide loro dal tar.gz di un software lo compilano per etrarre il .deb che appunto viene aperto  software center
<Ginpool> però non ho capito bene il meccanismo
<cristian_c> 'leggendo su internet varie guide' <- e già partiamo male
<cristian_c> Ginpool: il deb non viene estratto
<cristian_c> !sorgenti | Ginpool
<ubot-it> Ginpool: compilare da sorgenti programmi che già sono nei repository è inutile e può essere dannoso, non farlo! Se proprio vuoi rischiare.. http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<cristian_c> Ginpool: poi se il tar.gz (cioè un archivio) non contiene sorge ti, ma file tipo pacchetti .deb
<krabador> Ginpool, se vuoi assistenza qui, precisa di che software stai parlando
<Ginpool> si esatto questo intendevo
<krabador> e si puo' parlare di qualcosa.
<cristian_c> non ci sono grossi problemi, basta un gestore d'archivi
<Ginpool> no va bene la guida che mi hai dato, volevo solo conoscere questo metodo
<Ginpool> ringrazio tutti per il supporto che mi avete dato, ora mi leggo la guida che mi avete fornito
<Carlin0> Ginpool, leggi anche il file readme che trovi nel tar , perchè le cose non sono sempre uguali
<Ginpool> faccio un'altra domanda mi spiegate bene le distribuzioni? (ubuntu, arch linux, mint) (trusty, debian wily ecc... ) e perchè ce ne sono cosi tante?
<Ginpool> le differenze tra di loro
<cristian_c> Ginpool: il web è grande
<cristian_c> per approfondimenti in generale, questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<Carlin0> !chat | Ginpool
<ubot-it> Ginpool: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Ginpool, ti chiedi assistenza per l'installazione di un software rimanendo vago, e noi ti si dovrebbe fare una panoramica precisa sul tutto?
<Carlin0> inoltre Ginpool proprio il fatto che tu non dica cosa nello specifico debba installare porta a pensare che tu abbia qualcosa da nascondere
<jester-> Ginpool: come dire spegami la differenza fra la mia e  la suocera di krabador
<Ginpool> scusatem rieccomi mi ero assentato un'attimo dal pc, non mi aspettavo tutti con questo tono accusatorio, il fatto è che non mi ricordo il nome del software perchè stavo al pc di un mio amico anche lui neofita di ubuntu, non vedo cosa ci sia di male non ricordarsi
<krabador> Ginpool, nessun tono accusatorio, "installare" un software in linux, ha diverse accezioni
<krabador> per rispondere con precisione ad una domanda del genere , servono informazioni che non hai fornito.
<Ginpool> cmq in questi giorni gli domando e vi faccio sapere i lsoftware in questione
<krabador> se hai il deb, ed è specificato nella documentazione ufficiale di quel software che non servono dipendenze, sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<cristian_c> Ginpool: magari se lo utilizza lui questo 'software', è meglio che lo fai entrare direttamente in canale
<krabador> da terminale
<Ginpool> ok grazie
<Ginpool> faccio entrare anche a lui nel canale appena lo sento
<Akenobis> mi é scomparsa icona del wifi
<krabador> Akenobis, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Carlin0> da sola ?
<krabador> Akenobis, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> Akenobis, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> Akenobis, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14858255/
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14858278/
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14858293/
<Akenobis> carlin0 si da sola
<Carlin0> Akenobis, però i proposed non si sono abilitati da soli
<Akenobis> no li ho abilitati io
<krabador> Akenobis, ubuntu o derivata  ?
<Akenobis> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> Akenobis, dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<Akenobis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14858363/
<Akenobis> carlin0 li ho disabilitati
<krabador> eh, ma se hanno aggiornato pacchetti, con pacchetti che danno problemi, non risolvi gran che
<akis24> Akenobis: prova dal terminale   sudo apt-get install indicator-applet indicator-network      riavvia e vedi se riappare l'icona
<Akenobis> krabador non ho fatto aggiornamenti fino d'ora
<krabador> si, ma "fino d'ora" da quando?
<Akenobis> ma il sistema lo installato la settimana scorsa cioè venerdi
<krabador> Akenobis, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Alfex> Buonaserata a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | Alfex
<ubot-it> Alfex: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alfex> Posso chiedervi alcuni SOS su istallazione drivers Epson DX4400
<Alfex> Non riesco a fare vedere lo scanner
<Alfex> al soft simple scan
<angelo__> Ciao,ho fatto un pò di casino.ho scaricato ubuntu gnome poi ho installato mate ed ho scelto lightdm, ora vorrei se possibile togliere gnome ma non sò comr fare..
<angelo__> ah scusate ubuntu 14.04
<Alfex> Ho Ubuntu 15.0
<akis24> Alfex: hai installato il driver per lo scanner ?
<angelo__> poi ho un prblema con skype che vede la cam al contrario,ho seguito diverse guide ed ora non sia avvia +
<Alfex> no ho solo questo scaricato dal sito epson iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb
<mattyx> Salve ho bisogno di aiuto
<krabador> angelo__, fatti un favore, reinstalla direttamente ubuntu mate
<Alfex> Come bisogna procedere per l'istallazione?
<mattyx> Ho istallato Ubuntu l'ultimo 15.10 se non sbaglio modello pc Hp pavilion dv5, quando si avvia Ubuntu non mi appare la barra e unity......?
<krabador> mattyx, quando hai fatto l'installazione ?
<mattyx> oggi
<krabador> mattyx, non è mai apparsa?
<akis24> Alfex: prima bisogna scaricarli se presenti sul sito della epson fai una ricerca
<krabador> mattyx, dal primo avvio?^
<mattyx> si
<krabador> mattyx, ctrl alt t
<mattyx> e neanche per aprire e chiudere le finestre
<krabador> dal terminale scrivi poi
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> mattyx, ho i privati disabilitati, scrivi pure qui in canale, è qui apposta
<krabador> mattyx, se installa correttamente pastebinit, dal secondo comando in poi, avrai come risultato dei link, che devi incollare qui
<mattyx> ok mo devo aspettare che si accende il computer
<mattyx> una volta fatto non mi ha dato nessun link
<Alfex> Fatto scaricati
<Alfex> iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb
<Alfex> come devo istallarli?
<krabador> mattyx, se il primo non ha dato errori , è possibile solo se hai sbagliato
<krabador> mattyx, <krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<akis24> Alfex: clicca col destro del mouse sul file  ti si apre  una finestra " apri file con gdebi "  e poi installi
<mattyx> <krabador> quando do il primo comando (sudo apt-get install pastebinit) mi dice è gia alla versione recente
<krabador> mattyx, e allora, se il computer è connesso ad internet, gli altri restituiscono un link
<mattyx> (sudo apt-get update | pastebinit) mi dice comando non accettato
<krabador> se gli metti le parentesi
<krabador> è fin troppo ovvio.
<mattyx> no le parentisi le metto solo qua per non confondere il testo
<krabador> mattyx, il pc è connesso ad internet ?
<mattyx> si me l'ha dato adesso
<mattyx> mo mi ci collego
<krabador> mattyx, puoi aspettare anche fino a domani, ma i comandi fino a domani non andranno , se li mandi prima.
<mattyx> dopo che mi ci sono collegato vado avanti con gli altri comandi?
<krabador> mattyx, devi mandarli tutti, e incollare di ognuno qui il link
<mattyx> <krabador> una fatto tutto il processo?
<krabador> mattyx, manda i link risultanti dei comandi.
<Alfex> Buonasera a tutti
<mattyx> <krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859010/
<Alfex> non riesco ad istallare i dirvers per lo scanner multiuso Epson DX4400
<mattyx> <krabador>http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859144/
<mattyx> <krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859144/
<mattyx> <krabador> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859206/
<Alfex> Ho il drivers scaricato dalla epson ma il GDebi mi dice che non può istallarlo
<krabador> Alfex, apri il gestore files, va nella cartella in cui hai scaricato i files
<krabador> digita ctrl l
<Alfex> Ok ci sono
<krabador> copi l'indirizzo completo della cartella
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> digiti cd   incolli l'ìndirizzo
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb | pastebinit
<krabador> Alfex, dove nomepacchetto.deb deve essere il nome preciso del pacchetto
<Alfex> ci sono dentro ho una cartela con iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb
<krabador> e allora sai cosa fare
<mattyx> <krabador> dopo che ho fatto e ti ho mandato i link cosa devo fare? :)
<Alfex> bash: cd: file:///home/alfenzo/Scrivania/iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> Alfex, susu, che se rileggi bene quello che ho scritto
<krabador> ce la puoi fare.
<Alfex> sono troppo negato
<krabador> Alfex, leggere non costa niente.
<krabador> ;)
<Alfex> apro terminal
<Alfex> ci sono poi dovrò scrivere cosa
<krabador> Alfex, susu, torna indietro di qualche linea
<Alfex> mi ha dato questo errore:
<krabador> mattyx, sudo mv ~/.config ~/.config_old
<Alfex> dpkg-split: errore: errore nel leggere iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb: È una directory
<Alfex> dpkg:../../src/unpack.c:123:deb_reassemble: errore interno: unexpected exit status 2 from dpkg-split
<Alfex> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> mattyx, riavvia
<krabador> Alfex, ls -la | pastebinit
<Alfex> mi è uscito un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<mattyx> <krabador> non mi appare niente
<krabador> mattyx, non deve, ti ho detto infatti di riavviare , dopo
<Alfex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859407/
<mattyx> <krabador> riavviato ma ancora non compare niente
<krabador> Alfex, sudo dpkg -i iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb | pastebinit
<Alfex> eb | pastebinit
<Alfex> dpkg-split: errore: errore nel leggere iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb: È una directory
<Alfex> dpkg:../../src/unpack.c:123:deb_reassemble: errore interno: unexpected exit status 2 from dpkg-split
<Alfex> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<krabador> buahahahahahaha
<Alfex> a chi lo dici
<krabador> a te
<Alfex> assurdo
<krabador> no, non è assurdo
<krabador> non sei semplicemente andato nella cartella col deb
<krabador> cd iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb
<krabador> invio
<Alfex> aaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Alfex> ~/Scrivania/iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb$ sudo dpkg -i iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb | pastebinit
<Alfex> dpkg: errore nell'elaborare l'archivio iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb (--install):
<Alfex>  impossibile accedere all'archivio: File o directory non esistente
<Alfex> Si sono verificati degli errori nell'elaborazione:
<Alfex>  iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb
<Alfex> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<angel65> salve, come posso risolvere il problema dello schermo nero durante l'uso di siti come webcamtoy che accedono alla webcam. Con cheese mi funzione , firefox no (os Ubuntu 14.04 LTS aggiornato regolarmente)
<Alfenzo> Buona sera a tutti
<Alfenzo> Simple scan non vede il mio scanner
<Alfenzo> Ho istallato i driver (penso)
<Alfenzo> EPSON CR4400
<krabador> Alfenzo, non credo
<Alfenzo> Ho rifatto tutto e mi ha dato :
<Alfenzo> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> Alfenzo, stop
<Alfenzo> scusa ho sbagliato incolla
<krabador> stoppati
<Alfenzo> OK
<krabador> ls -la ~/Scrivania/iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb | pastebinit
<Alfenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859478/
<Guest45108> salve ragazzi mi servirebbe aiuto per installare ubuntu su un supporto usb
<angel65> hd esterno, vuoi dire o pen drive?
<Guest45108> dispositivo usb da 8 gb pendrive
<Guest45108> adesso sono in modalit' live con ubuntu 15 . dal dvd che ho creato vorrei installare il sistema su usb esterna per avere i due sistemi separati senza intasare hdd interno che gia [ intasato da windows
<Guest45108> quindi sto cercando di installarlo sul dispositivo usb ma quando vado su altro e quindi in installazione personale e seleziono il disco la procedura fallisce e non inizia mi dice questo errore  on è stato definito alcun file system di root.
<Guest45108> Correggere questo problema dal menù di partizionamento
<krabador> Guest45108, se non indichi la pendrive, che deve contenere una partizione ext4, come root, puoi marcirci davanti
<angel65> pochi i gb a disposizione, tuttavia potresti fare una istallazione persistente cioè che si avvia come una live ma conserva all'uscita   le personalizzazioni
<krabador> non ricevo privati, Alfenzo
<angel65> eviteresti partizionamenti
<inside> salve a tutti
<Alfenzo> a ok
<Alfenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859478/
<Guest45108> ok quindi se creo una live persistente a l-uscita conserva anche i programmi installati _?  come posso creare un installazione persistente  ... grazie delle risposte immediate
<krabador> !usbwin | Guest45108
<ubot-it> Guest45108: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<angel65> si, se lo spazio che riservi per la conservazione dei dati lo permette. in realtà lo puoi fare da windows. ecco come vedi qui http://www.lffl.org/2014/06/installare-ubuntu-su-usb-anche-in.html
<krabador> Guest45108, basta che dal software indicato dal bot, indichi lo spazio che vuoi dedicare per i salvataggi
<Guest45108> ok grazie ragazzi
<Guest45108> siete stati davvero gentilissimi
<Alfenzo> Sono troppo ipranato forse vero
<Alfenzo> Sig. krabador solo lei mi può aiutare
<angel65> usa UNetbootin
<krabador> angel65, vuoi un ban ?
<Guest45108> provvedo  creare la live persistente ragazzi un ultima informazione , se posso in quanto sono davvero un neofida di linux , sulla live la lingua e di default in inglese  , ho provato dalle impostazioni  ad impostarla ma ameno che non installavo il sistema non avevo l-opportunit' vorrei chiedervi una volta fatta la live con la modalit' di persistenz
<Guest45108> a c-[ un modo per utilizzare la lingua italiana anzicch[ quella inglese
<angel65> non capisco, scusa l'ignoranza
<Guest45108> e scomoda anche per la tastiara si son spostati anche i punti e le virgole
<krabador> angel65, qui dentro puoi segnalare solo guide ufficiali , dalla documentazione ufficiale
<krabador> !wiki | angel65
<ubot-it> angel65: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<angel65> e il software open puo' essere menzionato?
<krabador> !documentazione | angel65
<ubot-it> angel65: Documentazione ufficiale http://help.ubuntu-it.org - Documentazione della comunità http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione - Gruppo documentazione: pagina principale http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione
<angel65> ok, capito
<krabador> !chat | angel65
<ubot-it> angel65: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest45108> ok grazie del supporto ragazzi
<domenico29> ho installato adobe reader su ubuntu 12.04 e non riesco a disinstallarlo mi da errore
<Alfenzo> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<krabador> domenico29, pessima idea, adobe reader non è piu' supportato da adobe , in linux
<domenico29> cosa faccio
<krabador> l'ultima versione disponibile, è quindi vecchia
<krabador> da problemi di vario tipo
<krabador> domenico29, apri il terminale
<krabador> domenico29, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep adobe | pastebinit
<krabador> Alfenzo, cd ~/Scrivania/iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb
<krabador> Alfenzo, ./install.sh
<domenico29> mi dice dipendenze non soddisfatte
<krabador> !paste | domenico29
<ubot-it> domenico29: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alfenzo> sta scaricando dei pacchetti
<krabador> domenico29, copia il risultato del comando che ti ho dato, incollalo in quel sito, premi paste, incolla qui il link risultante
<Alfenzo> finito
<krabador> !paste | Alfenzo
<ubot-it> Alfenzo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<domenico29> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<domenico29> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<domenico29> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<domenico29> È utile eseguire "apt-get -f install" per correggere questi problemi:
<domenico29> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<domenico29>  acroread : Dipende: acroread-bin ma non sta per essere installato
<krabador> eppure ha 29 anni...
<Alfenzo> ok
<Alfenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859904/
<krabador> Alfenzo, iscan-plugin-cx4400:i386 (versione 2.0.0) è presente e installato.  ...
<krabador> Alfenzo, dpkg -l | grep iscan | pastebinit
<Alfenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859923/
<krabador> Alfenzo, che cosa hai fatto, prima di entrare a chiedere supporto ?
<domenico30> scusate sono rientrato con un altro nivk
<Alfenzo> niente ho istallato Ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> domenico30, nel frattempo è stato i ltuo ocmpleanno !? :D
<domenico30> si il 29
<Mr_Pan> !pastebinit | domenico30
<ubot-it> domenico30: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Alfenzo> scusa ho scaricato fal link i drivers http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule
<Mr_Pan> domenico30, altrimenti il bot di kicka perchè floodi.
<domenico30> scusate non capisco nulla ma software center non funziona più da continuamente errore da riparare
<krabador> domenico30, ti ho chiesto prima, di incollare NEL PASTEBIN , e NON qui dentro, il risultato del comando che hai mandato
<krabador> Alfenzo, sudo apt-get remove --purge iscan:i386 iscan-data iscan-plugin-cx4400 | pastebinit
<domenico30> ho fatto paste
<krabador> domenico30, si, ma se non incolli qui il link risultante... sai cos'è un link ?
<domenico30> quello della pagina web?
<Alfenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859989/
<domenico30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14859990/
<domenico30> non potreste entrare nel mio pc?
<krabador> no
<krabador> questa è assistenza, non riparazione gratis pc
<domenico30> scusa non era mia intenzione
<krabador> domenico30, apt-get -f install
<krabador> fa sempre il pastebin , dopo
<krabador> Alfenzo, cd ~/Scrivania/iscan-cx4400-bundle-1.0.0.x64.deb   ,  poi     ./install.sh
<domenico30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860019/
<krabador> Alfenzo, pastebin a mano anche per te ;)
<krabador> domenico30, sudo apt-get -f install
<Alfenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860031/
<domenico30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860032/
<krabador> domenico30, beh, digli di si
<domenico30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860068/
<krabador> domenico30, dpkg -l | grep acroread
<krabador> domenico30, e pastebin
<krabador> domenico30, dpkg -l | grep adobe
<krabador> domenico30, mettili insieme
<krabador> nello stesso pastebin
<krabador> Alfenzo,  dpkg -l | grep iscan | pastebinit
<Alfenzo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860126/
<krabador> Alfenzo, ok, prova ad usare il device
<Davide> Ciao a tutti, ho da poco installato ubuntu 15 sul mio zenbook ux303ln e ho qualche problemino con  le geasture del touhpad
<Alfenzo> Con Simplescan?
<Davide> ad esempio non riesco ad usare il pinch zoom , qualcuno ha suggerimenti?
<krabador> Davide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook#Touchpad
<Alfenzo> Fatto mi esce Impossibile connettersi allo scanner Stavolta però nell'impostazione c'è lo scanner chimata EPSON (unknov model)
<Davide> grazie 1000
<krabador> Alfenzo, riavvia
<Alfenzo> Ok
<domenico30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860247/
<krabador> domenico30, sudo apt-get remove --purge adobereader-enu acroread
<domenico30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860339/
<Alfenzo> Miracolo
<Alfenzo> Ringrazio krabador e a tutti per la pazienza e sopportazione delle mie scarsissime esperienze. Mi avete risolto il problema grazie tanto
<krabador> Alfenzo, molto bene
<krabador> Alfenzo, buon sistema , allora :D
<Alfenzo> E voi tante cose belle e una buona serata
<krabador> domenico30, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<domenico30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860375/
<krabador> domenico30, Impossibile recuperare http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<krabador> il ppa della canon è offline
<domenico30> cioè?
<krabador> cioè...
<krabador> http://ppa.launchpad.net/michael-gruz/canon/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources
<krabador> questa cosa l'hai messa a mano
<krabador> è una fonte software esterna
<krabador> le fonti software esterne, aka PPA, se offline , bloccano gli aggiornamenti
<krabador> domenico30, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> va nella tab "altro software"
<krabador> togli questo ppa, chiudi la finestra
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<domenico30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860468/
<cristian_c> domenico30: cos'è questo?
<domenico30> ero in contatto con krabador ma si è allontanato
<cristian_c> domenico30: no, è proprio uscito dal canake
<cristian_c> canale
<domenico30> è proprio andato via?
<cristian_c> sì
<domenico30> ok grazie
<cristian_c> prego
<Davide> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbook#Touchpad ho seguito questo link per poter abilitare le geasture del mio touchpad
<Davide> purtroppo non ho ancora risolto
<Davide> ho lanciato il comando cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep -i pad
<Davide> e mi ha restituito FocalTechPS/2 FocalTech FocalTech Touchpad"
<cristian_c> Davide: ok
<Davide> i movimenti a 2 dita funzionano ma le geasture tipo pinch zoom no
<cristian_c> The Zenbook comes with one of two types of touchpads: Sentelic or Elantech. To determine which touchpad you have use this command:
<Davide> c'è modo per risolvere?
<cristian_c> Davide: io non leggo di pinch-to-zoom nella pagina
<Davide> l ho notato anche io..ma ho seguito il link suggeritomi..
<cristian_c> Davide: zenbook è tutta una linea di portatili asus
<cristian_c> ci sono differenze tra i vari modelli
<Davide> chiedo scusa
<Davide> ux303ln
<Davide> ho provato a cercare ma non ho trovato nulla...
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> leggo sul wiki di archlinux
<cristian_c> che ha una pagina dedicata a ux303 anche se non è specificato ln
<cristian_c> There is a lot a models but 2 main models, UX303LN with 2 graphic cards (intel & nvidia) and UX303LA with only an intel graphic card.
<Davide> io ho il modello con entrambe
<cristian_c> Touchpad
<cristian_c> The touchpad is a FocalTech model, that is supported by the arch reference kernel since 4.0.1-1 update.
<cristian_c> beh, comunque è un info solo di contorno
<cristian_c> Davide: 15.10?
<Davide> esatto
<cristian_c> Davide: quindi kernel 4.2.0
<cristian_c> ?
<Davide> mmmm sorry
<Davide> come lo scopro?
<cristian_c> Davide: uname -a
<cristian_c> Davide: dmesg | grep FLT01 | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Davide: cat /sys/bus/acpi/devices/FLT0101\:00/status | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Davide: xinput list | pastebinit
<Davide> mi dice che pastebinit non è installato, installo?
<cristian_c> To get full functionality, you will need to configure the touchpad. See Touchpad Synaptics for more information.
<cristian_c> The sensitivity settings may need to be adjusted. If touchpad is not responsive, try changing the settings:
<cristian_c> Davide: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> Davide: il primo comando cosa restituisce?
<Davide> allora
<cristian_c> Davide: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Davide: intendo uname -a
<Davide> Linux asus-UX303LNB 4.2.0-27-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 22 04:49:08 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cristian_c> 4.2.0
<cristian_c> Davide: ora digita i precedenti comandi
<Davide> cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf | pastebinit
<Davide> cat: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf: File o directory non esistente
<Davide> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> che dovrebbero restituire ognuno un link
<cristian_c> da incollare in canale
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Xorg
<cristian_c> Nelle versioni precedenti a Ubuntu 9.10 per modificare le impostazioni del server grafico occorreva modificare con un editor di testo ed i privilegi di amministrazione il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. A partire da Ubuntu 9.10, invece, il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf non è presente in quanto il server grafico è completamente gestito in automatico dal sistema; dal momento in cui ne venisse creato uno, la gestione del server 
<Davide> cristian credo di essermi gia perso
<Davide> gia al primo cat
<cristian_c> Davide: cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Davide: ti ho fornito molti altri comandi
<cristian_c> che riepilogo
<Davide> cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf | pastebinit
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860808/
<Davide> ecco è andato
<cristian_c> Davide: dmesg | grep FLT01 | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Davide: cat /sys/bus/acpi/devices/FLT0101\:00/status | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Davide: xinput list | pastebinit
<Davide> dmesg | grep FLT01 | pastebinit
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860815/
<Davide> cat /sys/bus/acpi/devices/FLT0101\:00/status | pastebinit cat: /sys/bus/acpi/devices/FLT0101:00/status: File o directory non esistente
<Davide> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<Davide> ah forse manca un \ ?
<cristian_c> no no
<cristian_c> scusa
<Davide> e di che..
<cristian_c> Davide: ls /sys/bus/acpi | pastebinit
<Davide> ok
<Davide> ls /sys/bus/acpi | pastebinit
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860831/
<Davide> vado col seguente?
<Davide> xinput?
<cristian_c> Davide: sì
<Davide> xinput list | pastebinit
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860840/
<Davide> manca nulla?
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad
<cristian_c> mmm, è vecchiotta la guida...
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Davide> gurdo il secondo link?
<Davide> *guardo
<cristian_c> aspè
<cristian_c> Davide: xinput --list-props 13 | pastebinit
<Davide> xinput --list-props 13 | pastebinit
<Davide> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14860872/
<cristian_c> Davide: se guardi bene l'ultimo paste
<cristian_c> noterai che ci sono elencate varie proprietà del touchpad
<cristian_c> anche molte gesture
<Davide> si cosi mi pare di capire
<Davide> infatti molte funzionano...
<Davide> tipo il tap a 5 dita mi apre il menu
<Davide> tap a due è come se fosse il tasto destro
<cristian_c> Davide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<cristian_c> vedo riporta la data 21 ottobre 2015, quindi aggiornata di recebte
<cristian_c> recente
<cristian_c> 3 finger pinch to maximize/restore windows
<cristian_c> Some applications support 2 finger gestures. However, note that 2 finger gestures require extra setup for touchpads in Ubuntu. Also please note that your system may not be supported out of the box, or at all.
<cristian_c> Legacy Applications
<cristian_c> Ginn provides users with the ability to add gestures for applications that do not directly support gestures. Ginn supports everything from photo viewers and text editors to window managers! Ginn is not installed by default, and has been moved to universe repositories as of Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal)
<cristian_c> Davide: quindi il supporto dipende anche dall'applicazione utilizzata
<cristian_c> Davide: immagino tu ti riferisca al browser
<Davide> diamine...
<Davide> esatto
<Davide> ho provato ora su una foto
<cristian_c> Davide: ?
<Davide> e funziona
<cristian_c> Davide: ah, fantastico, grazie del feedback
<Davide> si mi riferisco al browser
<Davide> sulle foto va a meraviglia
<cristian_c> Davide: utilizzi firefox?
<Davide> si
<Davide> ma anche chromium
<annibale> buonasera, c'è per favore qualcuno che saprebbe darmi una dritta riguardo l'installazione in parallelo con ubuntu di android x86? ho un problema al boot, in pratica non procede dopo "detecting android-x86..." punti all'infinito e niente boot
<cristian_c> Davide: http://askubuntu.com/questions/536663/how-can-i-get-firefox-to-recognize-multitouch-gestures-on-a-touch-screen
<cristian_c> Davide: non è il touchpad, ma il concetto è simile
<cristian_c> annibale: ma tu sei guest80
<annibale> cristian_c: esatto, ho fatto un cambio nome...
<cristian_c> Davide: Ok, open Firefox, and enter about:config in the address bar, then in the filter box, put browser.gesture, that will bring up all the touch gestures for Firefox. Once you have the touch settings showing, look for browser.gesture.pinch.in and set the value to cmd_fullZoomReduce, that should give you the zoom out, and to get the zoom in, look for browser.gesture.pinch.out and set that value to cmd_fullZoomEnla
<cristian_c> ' That is how I got all the multi-touch features working for me, I hope it works for you as well, good luck.'
<cristian_c> annibale: su che pc sei?
<annibale> cristian_c:asus x501a cpu 64 ram 4gb
<cristian_c> annibale: con uefi?
<annibale> bios
<cristian_c> annibale: non è bios uefi?
<Davide> lo spero :) ho impostato tutto ora immagino debba riavviare firefox
<cristian_c> Davide: sì, controlla bene
<annibale> si scusami, uefi
<cristian_c> annibale: allora...
<annibale> incompatibilità?
<cristian_c> annibale: assicurati che ogni os che vuoi installare abbia supporto a uefi
<cristian_c> altrimentri dovrai impostare il bios in legacy mode
<annibale> capito. do un'occhiata, grazie mille!
<davide> cristian ho riavviato ma nulla.
<cristian_c> davide: about:config nel browser e...
<cristian_c> !image | davide
<ubot-it> davide: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<davide> http://imgur.com/B9EYYha
<cristian_c> davide: quali valori hai modificato?
<davide> quelli in grassetto
<davide> piu il 25
<davide> che l ho messo a 10
<cristian_c> he next one you want to look for is browser.gesture.pinch.latched by default it's set to true you want to change that to false
<Davide> l ho messo su false riavviato ma nulla
<Davide> ma ho come l impressione che non funzioni da nessuna parte
<Davide> ho provato anche col libre office
<Davide> se provo a fqare pinch to zoom non va
<cristian_c> libreoffice non c'entra col browser
<cristian_c> Davide: screenshot
<Davide> ?
<cristian_c> !image | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> di about:config
<Davide> http://imgur.com/VRp6rJh
<cristian_c> Davide: suggerisco di rivolgerti alle risorse ufficiali di supporto di mozilla, in merito
<cristian_c> Davide: tra l'altro, comsiglio anche di fare una prova con chromium modificando proprietà simili
<cristian_c> variabili o quello che sia
<Davide> va bene cristian, grazie per il tuo tempo
<Davide> buona serata
<gammax> salve gente, un mio amico ha avuto il problema del network manager sparito sulla 14.04
<gammax> qualcuno per caso ha il link preciso al workaround?
<gammax> ho trovato svariati thread sul forum
<gammax> ma siccome non posso provare personalmente,
<gammax> se qualcuno sapesse già la soluzione/me la linkasse mi farebbe un grosso piacere
<caveat-> gammax: era venuto qui a chiedere qualche giorno fa?
<gammax> caveat-, intendi il mio amico?
<caveat-> si`
<caveat-> gammax: in tutti i casi quell'utente aveva detto di aver risolto seguendo qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/last-upgrade-crashes-network-manager-no-internet-connection-no-applet
<gammax> caveat-, no comunque il mio amico non è venuto qui. Faccio da intermediario
<gammax> caveat-, grazie mille comunque :D
<caveat-> gammax: niente
<mirkocesa> <ciao ragazzi sto cercando di installare lubuntu su un vecchio notebook con intel centrino ma dava problemi col pae(?). Cercando online delle soluzioni ho risolto ma mi da comunque questo errore /casper/vmlinuz:read error @ 0  e non parte niente..cosa posso fare?
<mirkocesa> grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> !forcepae | mirkocesa
<ubot-it> mirkocesa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/FakePAE
<mirkocesa> non funziona ragazzi ho provato 1000 volte
<caveat-> mirkocesa: resti connesso qui per un po'?
<mirkocesa> si
<Carlin0> mirkocesa, dvd o usb ?
<mirkocesa> usb
<Carlin0> come l'hai fatta la chiavetta usb ?
<caveat-> mirkocesa: cosi`, no? "Boot Loader; /casper/vmlinuz: read error @ 0"
<mirkocesa> si
<mirkocesa> anche con forcepae
<Carlin0> mirkocesa,  come l'hai fatta la chiavetta usb ?
<mirkocesa> linux live usb creator con lubuntu 15
<Carlin0> mirkocesa, hai windows ?
<mirkocesa> si
<mirkocesa> ma xp
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> falla con questo
<mirkocesa> dite che è questo il problema? avevo provato anche con unetbootin ma non partiva neanche
<Carlin0> anche unetbootin è buggato
<caveat-> mirkocesa: come dice Carlin0, oppure devi guardare nella dir casper, vedere se il file ha nome "vmlinux.efi" e se si`, rinominarlo come "vmlinux"
<Carlin0> o la fai con quel programma su win o con dd su linux
<mirkocesa> non riesco a trovarlo usbwin
<mirkocesa> provo con l'altro link
<Carlin0> mirkocesa, basta che clicchi sul link
<Carlin0> non provare altre cose
<Carlin0> c'è il link lì
<Carlin0> ci clicchi leggi la guida e  scarichi il programmino
<mirkocesa> ok ora provo grazie
<mirkocesa> :)
<caveat-> s/vmlinux/vmlinuz ...
<Carlin0> ovviamente resta la questione del forcepae
<Carlin0> perchè la tua cpu non la supporta
<mirkocesa> certo certo
<mirkocesa> vi faccio sapere :D
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-03
<mirkocesa> niente da fare
<mirkocesa> rimane fermo per ore e poi dice aborted
<caveat-> mirkocesa: devi guardare nella dir casper, vedere se il file ha nome "vmlinuz.efi" e se si`, rinominarlo come "vmlinuz"
<Carlin0> mirkocesa, ma sto pc che cpu ha ? e quanta ram ?
<mirkocesa> 1,5 giga
<mirkocesa> no scusa
<mirkocesa> 1.21GB
<Carlin0> e la cpu ?
<mirkocesa> Intel(R) Pentium(R) M
<Carlin0> quale ?
<mirkocesa> non sono molto esperto in materia..se non si è capito..eheh che intendi?
<Carlin0> il modello della cpu , anche se cmq già il fatto che non supporti il pae la dice lunga sulla sua anzianità
<mirkocesa> ti ho scritto tutto quello che ho trovato su sistema
<Carlin0> è probabile che sia lui il colpevole , il poverino non ce la fa +
<mirkocesa> ahah probabile oggi ho provato in tutti i modi
<mirkocesa> comunque xp non va affatto male anche se ovviamente ha problemi con tanti programmi che non sono più supportati
<neramarea> sera
<calimero_82> salve, posto postare l'immagine di un errore nel mio notebook?
<calimero_82> del
<calimero_82> http://postimg.org/image/clgl9lgi7/daa79a4c/
<calimero_82> salve
<Carlin0> calimero_82, non si vede nulla ... il link è farlocco
<calimero_82> lo riposto
<calimero_82> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Carlin0> ma il problema quale sarebbe ?
<calimero_82> https://imgur.com/awhBihU in alto a sinistra
<calimero_82> certe volte compaiono quelle striscie
<calimero_82> il notebook l'ho preso da meno di 3 mesi
<calimero_82> mi hanno detto di mettere metacity
<calimero_82> e potrebbe essere un problema di ram
<Carlin0> non ne ho idea calimero_82 , aspetta qualcun altro che ne sappia di +
<calimero_82> grazie comunque Carlin0
<calimero_82> ciao krabador che tu sappia il driver intel Intel Corporation ValleyView Gen7 (rev 0e) da problemi con ubuntu1404?
<Warrior76> Buona giornata. Disturbo per avere dritte circa la risoluzione di un problema che si manifesta ormai da una decina di giorni. Ogni volta che provo a installare aggiornamenti al mio OS Ubuntu 12.04, mi compare una finestra di errore in cui mi si comunica l'impossibilità di installare pacchetti. Cliccando su "dettagli" ecco cosa mi compare: Reading d
<Warrior76> atabase ... 65%%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Warrior76>  reading files list for package 'linux-headers-3.2.0-51': Input/output error
<Carlin0> Warrior76, sei su ubuntu ora ?
<Warrior76> sì
<Carlin0> Warrior76, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Carlin0> Warrior76, metti il risultato in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Warrior76> cosa mi hai postato prima?
<Carlin0> Warrior76, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Warrior76> aspetta... non ti seguo
<Carlin0> il comando che devi dare nel terminale
<Warrior76> un attimo, sennò mi perdo... thanks
<Carlin0> e di cui devi copiare l'output nel pastebin
<Warrior76> non capisco come funzioni quest'ultima cosa
<Carlin0> leggi ...
<Warrior76> ho copia-incollato la prima cosa
<Carlin0> vai al sito del paste ... incolli il risultato e ci passi il link
<Warrior76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14865774/
<Warrior76> così?
<Carlin0> esatto fai anche l'altro ...
<Warrior76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14865781/
<Carlin0> Warrior76, hai aggiunto troppe sorgenti software non ufficiali direi , e ti hanno incasinato l'OS
<Warrior76> io? :D
<Carlin0> da sole non si aggiungono ...
<Warrior76> ma come faccio a sapere qual è il problema?
<Warrior76> che vuol dire "sorgenti software"?
<Carlin0> il problema te l'ho detto qual'è
<Warrior76> eh ma non capisco nulla
<Warrior76> cosa dovrei eliminare?
<Carlin0> sorgenti software = canali da cui il sistema operativo riceve software
<Warrior76> canali... e quali?
<Warrior76> non so nemmeno cosa voglia dire, figurati quanti canali posso aver aperto
<Carlin0> però l'hai fatto ... molto probabilmente seguendo guide prese a casaccio nel web
<Warrior76> ma se ho bisogno di supporto per qualunque cosa! no, non ho preso alcuna guida a casaccio... non mi fido
<Warrior76> il problema poi sussiste da dieci giorni
<Carlin0> allora avrai il pc posseduto che fa da se
<Warrior76> Insomma, il problema come lo risolvo?
<Warrior76> No, guarda, io non smanetto mai...
<Carlin0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14865774/ ← tutta sta roba non dovrebbe esserci
<Warrior76> Il problema è forse che gli aggiornamenti mi si scaricano in automatico?
<Warrior76> eh ma non so quale ne sia l'origine
<Carlin0> il pc posseduto forse
<Carlin0> cmq prova a ripristinare
<Warrior76> Il gestore aggiornamenti è di Ubuntu, quindi me li scarica
<Warrior76> come faccio a ripristinare?
<Carlin0> !ripristino | Warrior76
<ubot-it> Warrior76: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Carlin0> gestore aggiornamenti scarica ma i canali li hai aggiunti tu
<Warrior76> ne so più di prima
<Warrior76> fammi l'esempio pratico di un "canale"
<Warrior76> per il ripristino avrei bisogno di una chiavetta col sistema? e chi ce l'ha?
<Warrior76> non posso ripristinare proprio nulla
<Warrior76> ma poi il sistema era già installato su netbook, che ne so io di partizioni e simili...
<Warrior76> come vedi non ne so nulla, il computer mi limito a prenderlo com'è e a usarlo
<krabador> Warrior76, "Input/output error" non è un buon segno
<Warrior76> questo l'ho capito
<Warrior76> :D
<Warrior76> non sarà un buon segno ma fino a dieci giorni fa non mi dava alcun problema
<krabador> bene, sforzati di portare la tua coscienza, sul lato hardware
<krabador> " fino a dieci giorni fa" ---> l'hardware si rompe senza problemi
<krabador> e preavvisi
<krabador> fatti una ragione anche di questo
<Warrior76> Non sono qui per fustigarmi
<Warrior76> se ci sono suggerimenti validi ok, ma non vedo cosa c'entri la coscienza
<krabador> ma per informarti. Mi spiace se certe informazioni non ti piacciono.
<Warrior76> Insomma, ho scritto qual è il problema e non trovo soluzioni.
<Warrior76> Mi si linkano le operazioni di ripristino e faccio presente che non so come fare
<krabador> e sai leggere ?
<krabador> Warrior76, se leggi questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> te lo dice passo passo.
<krabador> se incontri problemi durante, puoi sempre chiedere qui
<Warrior76> qual è la prognosi del sistema che dà errori di input/output, a farla breve?
<Warrior76> o meglio, l'aspettativa di vita
<krabador> Warrior76, ti ragguaglio su un dettaglio: in questo canale si fa assistenza tecnica ad ubuntu, e circoscritto ad esso. Se il problema dell'utente si sposta su altro fronte, come hardware o di conoscenze di base informatiche , qui dentro non ci sono doveri di sorta da parte di nessuno
<calimero_82> ciao krabador ho chiesto anche sul canale ubuntu per l errore di ieri notte, dicono di mettere metacity e lasciare compiz, però pensano pure che sia un problema di ram, che tu sappia i driver intel gpu danno problemi con ubuntu?
<krabador> per l'hardware puoi rivolgerti a personale specializzato
<nex_necis> Warrior76: in generale un errore Input/Output è dato da un disco che sta iniziando a rompersi, facilmente è il disco dove tieni il sistema operativo.
<nex_necis> giusto per chiudere l'OT
<Warrior76> e ovviamente è colpa mia, anche se non so come
<Warrior76> giusto per chiudere l'OT
<nex_necis> no, è colpa dell'hard disk, che è di solito la cosa che si rompe più facilmente
<krabador> Warrior76, sicuramente non è nostro dovere ripararti fisicamente l'hardware
<Warrior76> ma chi l'ha mai detto, scusa?
<krabador> !chat | Warrior76
<ubot-it> Warrior76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> ultimo avvertimento
<Warrior76> avvertimento? cala le aria
<Warrior76> coglione
<krabador> oh, l'ha fatto da solo
<calimero_82> qualcuno sul canale sa aiutarmi?
<krabador> calimero_82, non hai un problema, la risposta alla tua domanda è no, ma non in senso assoluto
<calimero_82> è la 2 volta che riappaiono quelle strisce
<calimero_82> ieri notte e 3 giorni fa
<krabador> calimero_82, e sulle varie accezioni , qui dentro è offtopic, cosi' come insistere , tra l'altro pingando direttamente un utente
<calimero_82> non è un problema relativo ad ubuntu?
<calimero_82> scusate
<krabador> calimero_82, descrivi un problema , se ce l'hai , non girarci intorno
<Bull1> Salve, il mio notebook non accende piu la lucetta fisica del wifi
<krabador> Bull1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Bull1> E nn riesco a collegarmi, nn compare lo spazio d notifica
<krabador> Bull1, rfkill list | pastebinit
<Bull1> Ma non ho internet lo posso fare?
<krabador> Bull1, collegato dal cavo lan
<Bull1> Nn posso
<krabador> se non hai un cavo lan manda solo     rfkill list
<krabador> ma fa un pastebin, salvando su un file di testo
<krabador> !paste | Bull1
<ubot-it> Bull1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bull1> Sono dal cellulare
<Bull1> Nn riesco a mandartelo
<krabador> fa una foto
<krabador> !image | Bull1
<ubot-it> Bull1: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Bull1> Cmq era andata via la luce, dopo un po s e spento il pc e quando s e riaccesso...
<krabador> Bull1, mi spiace , senza il risultato di comandi, possiamo girarci i pollici
<Bull1> Mi da due voci 0 1
<Bull1> In ognuna dice soft blocked no
<Bull1> Hard blockked no
<krabador> iwconfig
<Bull1> Spe t mando la foto un sec
<Bull1> http://imgur.com/zb4JzMH
<Bull1> Krabador
<Bull1> Oi? Novita?
<krabador> Bull1, non riesco a girare il cranio per vedere bene la foto
<Bull1> Ahahaha spe ce riprovo
<Bull1> Scusa
<krabador> Bull1, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Bull1> http://imgur.com/i0FlUIw
<Bull1> Arieccolo sono ritornato
<krabador> Bull1, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Bull1> http://imgur.com/i0FlUIw
<Bull1> Krabador
<Bull1> Novita?
<Bull1> Krabador. Scumaprsss?
<Bull1> Scumparss? Per cortesia
<Bull1> Devo avere qualche probblema sulla chat
<cristian_c> !pazienza | Bull1
<ubot-it> Bull1: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Bull1_> Salve ho un probblema col wifi qualcuno mi puo dare un aiuto? Per favore
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Bull1_
<ubot-it> Bull1_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<cristian_c> Bull1_: tu sei Bull1
<Bull1_> Si e spento il portatile per la batteria, nn funziona piu il wifi, ne si accende la lucetta, ne compare l icona in alto a dx
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/i0FlUIw
<Bull1_> Si sono io
<cristian_c> Bull1_: di quale schermata stai parlando?
<Bull1_> Sul desktop
<cristian_c> Bull1_: a me sembra quella di un terminale
<cristian_c> a tutto schermo
<Bull1_> Mi hanno detto d provare questi due comandi da terminale
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/i0FlUIw
<cristian_c> Bull1_: numero di versione di ubuntu?
<Bull1_> Stavo parlando con una persona che deve essere uscita
<Bull1_> Xubuntu spe t dico
<nex_necis> Bull1_: ma non è che hai un tasto per accendere/spegnere il wifi?
<Bull1_> Si e acceso
<Bull1_> Xubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> Bull1_: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Bull1_> Anvedi s e acceso
<cristian_c> ?
<Bull1_> Ho dato il comando s e accesa la luce
<cristian_c> la luce in fondo al tunnel
<Bull1_> Vedo se riesco a collegarmi
<Bull1_> L icona no
<cristian_c> Bull1_: iwconfig
<Bull1_> Mando la foto?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> oppure
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bull1_> Sono da cell
<cristian_c> Bull1_: non hai modo di collegarti via cavo lan?
<Bull1_> Esce un comando molto lungo
<Bull1_> Commands
<cristian_c> Bull1_: mostraci l'output
<cristian_c> non incollare in canale, però
<Bull1_> Si mando 2 3 photo, i link
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/a/9qwuc 5 photo
<Bull1_> Ma se spengo e riaccendo? Ora la spia e accesa
<cristian_c> Bull1_: ma hai letto bene?
<cristian_c> Bull1_: hai digitato il comando sbagliato
<Bull1_> Cosa devo? Scusami
<cristian_c> Bull1_: rileggi sopra
<cristian_c> che c'è il comando giusto
<cristian_c> rileggi tra le righe precedenti
<Bull1_> Scusa ma hai scritto iwconfig
<cristian_c> Bull1_: e l'hai vista la prima schermata?
<Bull1_> Nn ho possibilita d wlan
<cristian_c> che hai postato ora
<Bull1_> Ops
<cristian_c> Bull1_: guarda la tua stessa schermata
<cristian_c> eh
<Bull1_> Grazie
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/9ghsDuZ
<cristian_c> Bull1_: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/a/IPY3v
<cristian_c> Bull1_: vedi la tua rete wifi?
<krabador> eccomi, scusa Bull1_ , mi sono dovuto assentare
<Bull1_> Trank, nn ho l icona in alto
<Bull1_> Pero da un po s e accesa la luce dell interruttore
<krabador> bene , dopo up, la scheda va
<Bull1_> Cosa?
<krabador> dopo sudo ifconfig wlan0 up , la scheda sta andando
<Bull1_> Come lafaccio funzionare?
<Bull1_> Spengo eriaccendo?
<Bull1_> Oi?
<krabador> Bull1_, calmati, si digita qui nel frattempo che si fanno altre cose ;)
<Bull1_> Ok scusate
<krabador> Bull1_, ubuntu quale?
<Bull1_> Xubuntu 14
<krabador> 14.04 ?
<Bull1_> Yes
<krabador> Bull1_, non è cosi' scontato
<Bull1_> Ok, scusatemi
<krabador> la versione ha si chiama con un numero di 4 cifre che non stanno li a caso
<Bull1_> Si l ho controllata prima
<krabador> Bull1_, sudo start network-manager
<krabador> vedi che succede
<Bull1_> Network manager start/running, process 3246
<krabador> Bull1_, in alto  a destra non hai niente riguardo la rete =?
<krabador> sulla barra in alto del desktop
<Bull1_> In genere si
<Bull1_> Ora no
<krabador> Bull1_, sudo nm-applet
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/WKMlO2k
<krabador> Bull1_, guarda in alto a destra in barra
<Bull1_> E partito dice network manager is not running
<Bull1_> C e l icona con le due frecce
<krabador> Bull1_, cliccaci sopra, fa foto
<Bull1_> E si clicato sopra dice network manager is not running
<krabador> Bull1_, fa foto
<Bull1_> Ok
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/tRlkmvA
<krabador> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<krabador> sudo rm /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<krabador> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager start
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/DWeemQh
<Bull1_> Aspetta ho sbagliato,riprovo
<krabador> e gli altri 2 ?
<Bull1_> Scusate e difficile anche per me
<Bull1_> Nn va, foto
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/Qj5BYCx
<Bull1_> Si e spenta anche l icona dellefrecce
<cristian_c> Bull1_: sudo service networking start
<Bull1_> Start: job is already runnung: networking
<cristian_c> Bull1_: sudo service networking stop
<Bull1_> Stop: job failed while stopping
<cristian_c> Bull1_: riavvia il pc e riproviamo
<Bull1_> Ok
<Bull1_> Lucetta spenta mentre carica
<Bull1_> Eccomi luce spenta. Nessuna icona
<krabador> Bull1_, sudo service networking stop
<Mr_Pan> Bull1_, ma che portatile hai  ? marca e modello
<krabador> Bull1_, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<krabador> sudo service networking start
<Bull1_> Vaio vpcef4e1e
<Bull1_> Metworking: unrecognize service
<krabador> Bull1_, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<krabador> sudo service networking start
<Bull1_> Start: job is already running: networking
<Bull1_> L icona nn c e ancora
<krabador> Bull1_, hai grub in avvio ?
<Bull1_> Nn so d cosa parli
<krabador> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<krabador> di una schermata tipo questa
<Bull1_> Si
<krabador> Bull1_, bene, riavvia, selezionando la seconda voce dall'alto
<Bull1_> Si
<krabador> e successivamente il kernel marcato
<krabador> con il numero precedente
<krabador> all'ultimo
<krabador> ok ?
<Bull1_> Si,
<Bull1_> Carica lucetta spenta
<Bull1_> Ce n e una lista lunga
<Bull1_> Uguale
<krabador> Bull1_, "Ce n e una lista lunga" ---> quello con il numero immediatamente precedente
<Bull1_> Esatto, fatto
<krabador> iwconfig
<Bull1_> Non il recoveri, quello prima
<krabador> Bull1_, fa una cosa... riavvia, fa la stessa cosa, ma seleziona poi, la prima voce "recovery " che hai , dall'alto
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/50zxev6
<Bull1_> Ok
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/UbsCN3u
<krabador> Bull1_, ok, seleziona network
<krabador> poi root
<Bull1_> http://imgur.com/ajEa9Nz
<Bull1_> Siamo fermi cosi
<krabador> Bull1_, digli di si
<Bull1_> Gia fatto, nn si muove
<Bull1_> La linea sotto era partita, bho mo e fermo
<krabador> Bull1_, aspetta .
<Bull1_> Nn si muove nulla
<Bull1_> Aspetto
<Bull1_> Nn se move
<Bull1_> Scusate
<Bull1_> La romanità
<krabador> Bull1_, fsck  probabilmente ha riscontrato problemi
<krabador> se /dev/sda9 è indice che ce ne sono altre 8, il panorama si fa interessante
<Bull1_> Aspetto? Qui nn s muove
<Bull1_> Spe s e spento, tutto nero
<Bull1_> Che fare?
<Bull1_> Oi? Petto?
<krabador> Bull1_, alla pressione di tasti?
<krabador> che sta facendo?
<Bull1_> E riuscita la stessa identica schermata
<Bull1_> Nn si muove
<Bull1_> Spie spente
<krabador> Bull1_, hai un supporto di installazione ?
<Bull1_> Mhhh no
<Bull1_> Ma se rimadiassi un cavo eth potrebbe andare meglio?
<Bull1_> Magari da casa d qualcuno
<krabador> Bull1_, con il cavo eth vediamo se ci sono problemi nel networking in genere
<krabador> Bull1_, non s'è aggiunta nessuna linea?
<Bull1_> Bho nn e la prima volta che accade
<Bull1_> No fermo inchiodato
<krabador> fsck bloccato, potrebbe essere indice di problema al disco
<Bull1_> Bho
<Bull1_> Questo probblema degli sda lo risolsi una volta con il cavo eth da questa modalita
<Bull1_> Recovery
<Bull1_> Pero c capisco cosi poco che nn saprei
<krabador> Bull1_, è piu' indicato maneggiare i dischi in live
<krabador> con il supporto di installazione
<Bull1_> Insomma la routine normale e da cavo?
<krabador> Bull1_, che bisogna SEMPRE avere a portata di mano
<krabador> Bull1_, si
<Bull1_> Provvedero
<krabador> Bull1_, riavvia forzatamente , seleziona recovery
<krabador> ma NON selezionare networking
<krabador> va direttamente in root
<Bull1_> Ok
<Bull1_> Potrebbe essere utile la connessione del cell?
<krabador> Bull1_, cerchiamo di vedere se riusciamo ad evitare di usarla
<Bull1_> Sono in root
<krabador> allora
<krabador> Bull1_, mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> stai attendo a digitare con precisione ù
<Bull1_> Cazzo la tastiera e diversa
<Bull1_> Ops
<Bull1_> Dove e la u accentata?
<matteoUbuntu1510> Buonasera a tutti ho un problema con l' installazione di un software dal software center: ho installato mysql dai binari disponibili sul sito, ma non funzionava, a tal punto ho deciso di eliminare tutti i file(da /usr/local/mysql, cartella che ho creato seguendo la guida), poi ho provato ad installare dal software center, ma l' installazione non te
<matteoUbuntu1510> rmina più
<Bull1_> Krabador dv va la u accentata?
<matteoUbuntu1510> Prima del software center ho provato da apt-get installando il pacchetto mysql-server, mi chiedeva di scegliere la password, non ho messo niente(default) ma si è bloccato, interrompo con Ctrl+c e riavvio, rimuovo tutto con apt-get, riprovo con il software center ma niente
<krabador> dai Bull1_ ...
<Bull1_> Ho la tastiera diversa, dqi cosa?
<krabador> <krabador> stai attendo a digitare con precisione ù  ---> "ù" è un errore di digitazione di questa linea ;)
<krabador> Bull1_, la ù è vicino all'invio...
<Bull1_> Ok, ma ho sempre la tastiera inglese
<Bull1_> Nn riesco a scrivere
<Bull1_> Krabador
<krabador> Bull1_, loadkeys it
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, sudo apt-get , vuole la password inserita in installazione, quando hai settato l'utente
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, senza di essa non va.
<salvatore> buona sera
<krabador> !ciao | salvatore
<ubot-it> salvatore: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<salvatore> ho montato ubuntu 15.10
<salvatore> ora non mi riconosce il tablet samsung 10.1
<krabador> salvatore, "montato" ---> installato, fatto partire in live...
<salvatore> dalla porta usb me lo carica ma non lo legge
<salvatore> installato
<krabador> salvatore, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> salvatore, da terminale, seguito da invio
<matteoUbuntu1510> krabador: dici la pass di sistema per installare un qualsiasi programma o per mysql?
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, qualsiasi cosa mandi con sudo, vuole la password
<Bull1_> Eccolo kabrador
<krabador> non puoi lasciare in bianco
<matteoUbuntu1510> Si lo so, ma io mi riferisco alla password di mysql
<matteoUbuntu1510> Per l' utente che crea mysql
<salvatore> fatto
<krabador> salvatore, con il tablet inserito , lsusb | pastebinit
<Bull1_> Kabrador
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/MySql
<krabador> oh Bull1_ , ho 2 mani
<krabador> <krabador> Bull1_, mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> Bull1_, mandato  ?
<salvatore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14868057/
<Bull1_> Fatto
<krabador> salvatore, stacca, cambia porta, riattacca, rimanda lsusb | pastebinit
<Bull1_> Insomma m hai pisciato cosi
<Bull1_> Kabrador
<salvatore> ora me lo legge
<salvatore> ho cambiato porta
<salvatore> e lo legge
<Bull1_> 2 ore che te seguo nn hai spicciato un ragno dal buco e me pisci pure, sei proprio un grande
<krabador> salvatore, bene
<salvatore> ultima cosa, se e possibile, prima di ubuntu 15.10 usavo ubuntu 14 LTS e per convertire un file formato jpg in pdf
<salvatore> usavo uno script che ora ho dimenticato
<salvatore> cliccavo col tasto dx del mouse e mi dava
<salvatore> converti in pdf
<salvatore> e me lo faceva subito
<salvatore> voi lo sapete ?
<salvatore> ma la porta usb non legge proprio
<salvatore> e scollegata?
<salvatore> perchè e oltretutto un pc nuovissimo
<salvatore> preso solo ieri
<ksat> salvatore, Si può dare direttamente il comando: $convert *.jpg nomefile.pdf
<salvatore> ok grazie
<ksat> :)
<krabador> salvatore, prova vari devices, nella stessa porta, se non vanno, rivolgiti a chi te l'ha venduto
<salvatore> si, come caricatore funziona
<salvatore> ma come leggere i terminali attaccati non li trova
<salvatore> grazie dei consigli
<salvatore> alla prossima
<matteoUbuntu1510> krabador: Ho seguito il wiki, ma alla fine dell' installazione del pacchetto mysql-server si blocca su questa riga: 2016-02-03 18:05:42 0 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld (mysqld 5.6.28-0ubuntu0.15.10.1) starting as process 28846 ...
<matteoUbuntu1510> (si blocca nel senso che non fa piu niente)
<krabador> matteoUbuntu1510, /J #mysql
<krabador> chiedi li
<krabador> questo canale è per il solo sistema operativo
<LostInMyHead> sera, ubuntu gnome ha gnome 3.16 giusto?
<cristian_c> LostInMyHead:
<cristian_c> !caio | LostInMyHead
<ubot-it> LostInMyHead: Caio! Bnevenuto ni #ubutnu-ti-cath
<neramarea> 'sera a tutti; mi è stato recentemente regalato un desktop. avevo installato mint e windows in dual boot con partizione dati separata; ora vorrei asfaltare mint con ubuntu. se procedo con un'installazione standard pulita, ubuntu sostituirà solo mint, o devo fare qualcosa, per evitare che win e la partizione dati vengano compromessi?
<krabador> neramarea, se vuoi andare sul sicuro, scegli "altro"
<krabador> neramarea, gli selezioni la root di mint, ti assicuri che il bootloader finisca nel disco, e non i una partizione
<krabador> ed amen , alla fine avrai dual boot
<neramarea> ma lo swap lo posso tenere, krabador? o lascio soltanto la partizione ntfs di win e la ext4 dati?
<neramarea> che il bootloader finisca nel disco, e non i una partizione ???
<krabador> la swap la puoi tenere, e lui la userà
<krabador> neramarea, si
<krabador> se scegli "altro" c'è un menu a tendina
<krabador> che ti dice dove va a finire il bootloader, se hai un disco solo, che si chiama /dev/sda , deve finire li, e non in /dev/sda1  , per esempio,
<neramarea> ma la partizione dati (che è ntfs, non ext4 come ho scritto prima) è DENTRO la partizione ext4 di mint...
<krabador> neramarea, ma smettila...
<krabador> neramarea, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> neramarea, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> e vediamo come stai partizionato.
<Iperbole> Domanda da 1.000.000 di $ supporto tecnico e chat libera sono la stessa cosa?
<krabador> Iperbole, si, come lo sono il pane ed il vino
<neramarea> ovviamente no, Iperbole
<neramarea> spetta che mi spostio sulla maxcchina in questione, krabador
<krabador> neramarea, bene
<neramarea> madò, come ho scritto
<Iperbole> lo dico solo perchè sulla colonna utenti mi sebra ci siano gli stessi nomi
<Iperbole> mi date il comando per vedere le partizionni che ve le voglio postare...
<krabador> non è vietato entrare in entrambi, se serve supporto tecnico, e se si vogliono scambiare 4 chiacchere
<krabador> Iperbole, sono gli stessi di quando sei entrato qui
<krabador> che sono stati dati a neramarea
<Iperbole> cioè?
<Iperbole> mi sono perso
<Iperbole> ritrovatemi
<krabador> Iperbole, manda i comandi delle prime 2 linee di quando sei entrato qui dentro
<Iperbole> ho paura di aver fatto casino con le partizioni
<Iperbole> ok ok non li avevo visti
<Iperbole> che pacchetti starei installando?
<krabador> per permettere di creare direttamente il link pastebin
<krabador> per poter visualizzare direttamente il comando fdisk -ò
<krabador> *fdisk -l
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14870711/
<Iperbole> volevi questo link?
<krabador> Iperbole, sudo apt-get install gparted
<krabador> Iperbole, sudo gparted
<krabador> premi il tasto stamp, farà un'immagine che salverà nella cartella Immagini
<neramarea_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14870741/
<krabador> !image | Iperbole
<ubot-it> Iperbole: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<neramarea_> krabador, parto male...
<Iperbole> gparted già ce l'ho
<krabador> vai nel primo dei 2 link di ubot-it , fai l'upload
<krabador> Iperbole, posti l'immagine ed incolla qui il link
<krabador> neramarea, ovvero?
<Iperbole> ok
<neramarea_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14870741/
<krabador> neramarea, sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> fa pastebin a mano
<krabador> !paste | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> parted non da lista pirla dei devices
<neramarea_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14870756/ e c-hai ragione anche te....
<neramarea_> dovrei usare solo sda2 e sda6
<krabador> sda2 ed sda6 perchè esistono ?
<krabador> entrambi intendo
<neramarea_> root e home
<krabador> neramarea, allora, stessa cosa, fai partire installazione , selzioni "altro" , selezioni root ed home, e per ognuna, devi cliccare sul menu "change" della finestra, importare file system ext4, e punto di mount
<krabador> neramarea, bootloader in /dev/sda, che tra l'altro ti verrà proposto in default
<krabador> that's it
<neramarea_> mmmh...
<krabador> la root , la formatti, la home , se ti servono i dati , non la formatti, crei poi durante l'installazione un untente dal nome diverso dal precedente, ed una volta finito passi i dati da una /home/utente , all'altra, per poi cancellare la precedente
<neramarea> ok. provo. ti farò sapere.
<Iperbole> http://imageshack.com/a/img924/7995/1jYlai.png
<Iperbole> questo?
<krabador> Iperbole, che problema ci sarebbe con le partizioni?
<krabador> a parte avere una partizone linux piccolina , per root, ed home, che problema c'è ?
<Iperbole> volevo solo essere sicuro che andava tutto bene.. diciamo che quel esclamativo mi ha scaturito i dubi
<krabador> Iperbole, puoi ignorarlo
<krabador> Iperbole, quando accendi, hai tutto a posto ?
<Iperbole> ora vorrei che windows sia predefinito ma mi parte sempre ubuntu
<krabador> ma se lo selezioni, parte?
<Iperbole> si funziona tutto
<krabador> e allora that's it
<Iperbole> no
<Iperbole> vorrei impostare predefinito windows
<krabador> tu lo vorresti, ma non è quello che vuole il grub
<krabador> fattene una ragione.
<Iperbole> lo sospettavo
<krabador> è un mondo duro.
<Iperbole> altra cosa
<krabador> Iperbole, scherzo , si puo' impostare
<krabador> Iperbole, che schermata hai , in avvio ?
<Iperbole> non so cosa vuoi sapere
<Iperbole> nomi o aspetto
<krabador> aspetto
<Iperbole> nera
<Iperbole> scritte alto sinistro
<Iperbole> lunux low
<Iperbole> linux e windows lo vede come una recovery o boot non mi ricordo
<krabador> Iperbole, tipo   https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png   ?
<Iperbole> diciamo
<Iperbole> sono molto piu piccole all'angolo sinistro
<krabador> Iperbole, allora sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<Iperbole> come mai se faccio ctrl,super,t non mi parte il terminale?
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14870852/
<krabador> ctrl alt t
<Iperbole> esiste un modo per incollare al terminale le cose che copio?
<Iperbole> no, non parte uguale :(
<krabador> Iperbole, il copia/incolla, che si fa in tutti i sistemi nello stesso modo
<krabador> Iperbole, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> modifica GRUB_DEFAULT=0    in    GRUB_DEFAULT=2
<krabador> salvi , chiudi
<Iperbole> si se faccio ctrl,v non mi copia una mazza su terminale
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> Iperbole, modera il linguaggio
<Iperbole> modificat,chiuso,moderato.
<Iperbole> ;)
<Iperbole> tecnicamente dovrei riavviare...
<krabador> non c'è niente da ridere, nessuno si esprime cortesemente
<krabador> *scortesemente, con te
<Iperbole> hai perfettamente ragione
<Iperbole> no era mia intenzione
<krabador> se l'hai fatto, lo era, in bocca al lupo .
<Iperbole> cmq qui in queste chat so tutti un po permalosetti
<Iperbole> XD
<krabador> !chat | Iperbole
<ubot-it> Iperbole: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Iperbole> che sarebbe successo?
<nessuno> krabador ci sei?
<krabador> nessuno, iperbole non ti piaceva piu' ?
<nessuno> -_- mi hai bannato!
<jester-> e quando mai
<krabador> ah si?
<nessuno> già
<jester-> nessuno: Iperbole non è stato bannato e sta ancora in canale
<jester-> !logs | nessuno
<ubot-it> nessuno: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<nessuno> noh
<nessuno> non mi faceva scrivere più niente
<jester-> controlla e vai a ciapare i ratt da un'altra parte
<krabador> nessuno, l'utente non è stato bannato , ed i messagi di ban , in ogni caso, sono evidenti in canale
<nessuno> cmq, anche se non sono nessuno potete dirmi un'ultima cosa (per oggi)?
<jester-> anche kick e mute
<nessuno> xchat irc che ho qui su ubuntu si collega a questo canale?
<Mr_Pan> nessuno, se configurato a dovere si collega ovunque su irc
<nessuno> sai aiutarmi alla configurazione?
<nessuno> se lo apro mi da le reti
<Mr_Pan> !chat | nessuno
<ubot-it> nessuno: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> qui si da supporto esclusivamente a installazione di ubuntu per tutto il resto devi passare nell'altro canale
<nessuno> parli di chat libera?
<neramarea> krabador?
<krabador> dica
<neramarea> è filato tutto alla perfezione. grazie.
<krabador> molto bene
<PiotrF> Ciao, ho installato ubuntu 14.4 su un laptop FuJiuts ma non riesco più ad accedere al bios inserendo F2 all'avvio, qualcuno saprebbe indicarmi se il problema è già stato risolto e dove cercare? Grazie
<jester-> PiotrF: ip problema non è del sistema operativo ma del pc, consulta il manuale del pc
<krabador> PiotrF, l'installazione di ubuntu non compromette il bios, per problematiche di quel tipo , rivolgiti altrobe
<krabador> *ve
<PiotrF> ok, grazie comunque
<neramarea> "se il problema è già stato risolto"???
<neramarea> :-D
<B00lt> ciao a tutti
<B00lt> avrei bisogno di installare sweet home 3d, ma non riesco
<B00lt> qualcuno sa darmi informazioni?
<Carlin0> B00lt, è nei repo ?
<krabador> B00lt, 2 in 1 ?
<B00lt> risparmi sull'ammorbidente
<Carlin0> si ma la risposta alla mia domanda ?
<B00lt> scusa carlino
<B00lt> da ubuntiu software center mi da errore, leggendo sul forum mi riporta al sito ufficiale con guida per ubuntu MA NIENTE CMQ...
<B00lt> lk
<Carlin0> !info sweethome3d
<ubot-it> sweethome3d (source: sweethome3d): Interior 2D design application with 3D preview. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.5+dfsg-3 (wily), package size 10948 kB, installed size 11879 kB
<Carlin0> B00lt, basta che scrivi nel terminale sudo apt install sweethome3d
<B00lt> gia provato nada .....
<Carlin0> posta l'errore che ti da , mettilo in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<B00lt> ok aspetta forse ho capito  l'errore
<B00lt> l'errore era che  davo lo spazio a 3d
<Carlin0> posta l'errore
<Carlin0> in pastebin
<B00lt> invece era tutto attaccato mi è venuto in mente qnd ho visto come lo avevi scritto
<Carlin0> quindi ha installato ?
<B00lt> si ma ora si apre e rimane bloccto
<B00lt> provo a riavviare il pc?
<B00lt> che dici ?
<Carlin0> no
<B00lt> faccio uno screem shot?
<Carlin0> sto pc che cpu ha e quanta ram ?
<B00lt> cpu intel quad core  4gb ram
<Carlin0> fai lo scrennshot che vediamo ...
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> B00lt: modello preciso di cpu
<cristian_c> il mondo delle cpu è grande
<B00lt> su windows sono capace a vederlo ma su ubuntu no ... scusa cmq a memoria di sette anni fa q6600
<krabador> b00k3r, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> B00lt, ^
<krabador> B00lt, cat /proc/cpuinfo | pastebinit
<Carlin0> usai bolt
<B00lt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14872055/
<B00lt> per lo screenshot sto aspettando la conferma di registrazione
<krabador> B00lt, non serve
<Carlin0> imgur va senza registrazione
<krabador> va su imgur, non serve registrazione
<B00lt> ragazzi dopo averlo chiuso e riaperto 4/5 volte ora funziona
<B00lt> grazie mille dell'aiuto siete fortissimi
<Carlin0> B00lt, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<B00lt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14872080/
<Carlin0> perchè chrome bete e non stable ?
<Carlin0> beta*
<B00lt> bo non so nemmeno cosa vuol dire ...
<B00lt> scusa l'ignoranza ......
<Carlin0> vabè lasciamo perdere...
<Dario> Scusate come posso scaricare il file sorgente di ubuntu?
<krabador> B00lt, google-chrome-beta.list , questo non c'è finito da solo
<krabador> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Dario> Ma posso scaricarlo dal sito?
<Dario> O devo scaricare tutto il sistema operativo?
<Carlin0> !download | Dario
<ubot-it> Dario: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Dario> Ok grazir
<Dario> Grazie
<Carlin0> Dario, cosa vorresti scaricare ?
<krabador> Carlin0,  non serve
<krabador> di tanto in tanto entra
<krabador> con 'sta storia
<Carlin0> chuck_ norris
<cristian_c> ehehw
<chuck_> ciao a tutti raga, dovrei comprare un nuovo portatile, il portatile in questione è il nuovo dell XPS 15 9550 prima di comprarlo vorrei sapere se qualcuno ha avuto l'occasione di provarlo con ubuntu o derivate
<Carlin0> !chat | chuck_
<ubot-it> chuck_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<chuck_> ok sorry :D
<Alexandro> krabador, Carlin0 andatevene a fanculo, voi e ubuntu lol
<Carlin0> manco lo uso ubuntu io :P
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-04
<franco> dal penultimo aggiornamento di ubuntu 14.04 ho riscontrato strani malfunzionamenti, difficoltà di far funzionare il wfi nonostante  l'icone fosse regolare e strani rallentamenti sino a questa mattina quando pur apparendo le icone  dei dischi nel launcher, gli stessi non risultano accessibili. Ho appena effettuato un ulteriore aggiornamento  e riavv
<franco> io  ma nulla. Suggerimenti?
<quirino1970> Ho intallato Ubuntu 15.10 ma non riseco a far stampare la mia Epson WF-2540 nonostante in rete ubuntu la vede tranquillamente
<quirino1970> Con Ubuntu 14.10 LTS funzionava benissimo
<ubuntu_> anche se la rete ubuntu la vedo devi scaricare i driver collegat icol cavo d irete e vai su lsito della canon
<quirino1970> ok provo
<quirino1970> gentilissimo
<Carlin0> ma che stai a dì
<quirino1970> ?
<Carlin0> lui ha la epson e gli fai scaricare i driver dal sito canon ¿¿¿
<quirino1970> esatto epson wf2540
<ubuntu_> scusater volevo dire epson
<quirino1970> ok avevo inseso
<silesia> buongiorno
<silesia> posso chiedere per un problema?
<Davide> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno riuscirebbe a darmi una mano per un problema con le geasture del tuchpad ?in particolare con il pinch to zoom, non mi funziona con nessun programma es.firefox, gimp, inkscape, foto ecc ecc) ho uno zenbook ux303ln,
<Davide> ah scusate vs ubuntu 15.10
<perr-paranoic_>  Ciao a tutti non riesco a collegare un router ad un pc con un cavo ethernet lungo 76 metri è normale?
<neu0> ciao, può dipendere dalla categoria del cavo e dalla velocità impostata sulla scheda di rete
<Mr_Pan> !chat | perr-paranoic_
<ubot-it> perr-paranoic_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores> buon giorno
<matadores> !sdcard
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'sdcard'
<Mr_Pan> matadores, ?!?!
<matadores> posso avere una guida per installare lubuntu  tramite sdca?
<Mr_Pan> matadores, tramite usb non va bene?
<matadores> sdcard
<Mr_Pan> matadores, sei da windows?
<matadores> no il pc e di mio zio e non ho chiavetta usb per  intallare
<matadores> io ho ubuntu
<matadores> mio zio toglie xp e mette lubuntu
<Mr_Pan> matadores, il pc su cui devi installare...
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Mr_Pan> da windows puoi seguire questa guida .. è per USB ma non cambia nulla se la metti su sdcard ..
<matadores> grazie
<Mr_Pan> matadores, accertati sol oche il BIOS del pc permetta il boot da Sd Card
<matadores> cercherò di esguire se ho problemi  vi chiedo
<Mr_Pan> matadores, buona installazione
<matadores> grazie
<matadores> mr pan una cosa
<matadores> se metto da pc linux  ubuntu su sdcar sempre stesso programma devo usare?
<Mr_Pan> matadores, no non funziona ...
<Mr_Pan> ti conviene usare il comando dd da terminale ... il programma riportato nella guida qui è buggato. ...
<matadores> se devo usare il terminale per dare comandi a riguardo non so mi devi guidare
<Mr_Pan> matadores, ti scrivo il comando --> dd if=/percorso/file/immagine of=/dev/vostro/dispositivo
<matadores> thancks
<david_> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | david_
<ubot-it> david_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<david_> grazie
<matadores> mr pain
<matadores> pan*
<matadores> ma sdcar a me  me la  mette in media/matadores/nome della sdcar
<Mr_Pan> matadores, ok usa quel path ...
<matadores> dd if=/home/matadores/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso  of=/media/matadore/F84E-1690
<matadores> va bene mr pan
<Mr_Pan> matadores, manca una "s" nel path della sd card...
<Mr_Pan> io non conosco il nome con cui ha montato la sd card ...
<matadores> se  passo il mause su la sdcard mi da quell'indirizzo
<matadores> media/matadores/e nomesdcard
<Mr_Pan> si
<matadores> quindi cosi il comando va bene?
<matadores> chiedo per non fare casini o rovinare la iso
<Mr_Pan> matadores, si va bene devi solo mettere la "s" ...
<Mr_Pan> la iso non la rovini
<matadores> la s dove?
<matadores> capito era il mio nik xd
<Mr_Pan> matadores, qui --> of=/media/matadore S /F84E-1690
<Mr_Pan> matadores,  dd if=/home/matadores/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso  of=/media/matadores/F84E-1690
<matadores> non riuscita: È una directory
<Dani75> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 14.04LTS. Da quando ha fatto l'aggiornamento dell'ultimo Kernel ha disabilitato la scheda di rete ed è  sparita l'icona  della rete , quella  in alto a dx. Vi chiedo  come posso fare a riattivarla senza formattare  tutto. Grazie  e buona giornata  a tutti.
<matadores> perchè?
<matadores> eppure i file sono li
<krabador> Mr_Pan, deve essere il nome del device, non partizione montata, o percorso di montaggio
<matadores> kabrador
<matadores> devo mettere lubuntu dentro sdcard
<matadores> per instllare dentro un pc
<matadores> perchè non ho la chiavatta usb
<Mr_Pan> krabador, hai ragione .. ma ora sto impicciato con un CV e non posso seguirlo ...
<krabador> Mr_Pan per focaccia, tsk.
<krabador> matadores, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> matadores, inserisci sdcard
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14877860/
<matadores> ora che devo fare?
<krabador> darti una calmata, in primis
<krabador> è da 4gb la sdcard ?
<matadores> si
<krabador> hai altre pendrive attaccate al pc adesso=
<krabador> ?
<matadores> no
<matadores> jo tastiera usb
<matadores> ho*
<krabador> matadores, allora sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sdb
<krabador> sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/deb/sdb
<krabador> dove /percorso/del/file.iso , deve essere il percorso completo del file
<matadores> umount: /dev/sdb: not mounted
<matadores> faccio su e entro da admin?
<matadores> sdb1 va ma sdb non va
<krabador> matadores, vai avanti
<matadores> dd if=/home/matadores/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/deb/sdb  ??
<krabador> matadores, io non so qual'è il tuo "/percorso/del/file.iso" , se sei sicuro che sia quello , sta a posto cosi' .
<matadores> si su scaricati
<krabador> non deve esserci nessun errore di digitazione
<matadores> home/matadores/Scaricati
<matadores> dd: apertura di "/home/matadores/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/deb/sdb " non riuscita: File o directory non esistente
<matadores> ma lubuntu si trova su Scaricati al 100%
<krabador> matadores, rifletti su "se sei sicuro che sia quello"
<krabador> matadores, ti do un indizio, il terminale non mente mai.-
<krabador> te ne do un altro, che per coincidenza puoi trovare 5 messaggi fa : "non deve esserci nessun errore di digitazione" .
<matadores> il comando iniziale con sdb1 andava
<matadores> con sdb non andava
<matadores> quindi devo metere dd if=/home/matadores/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/deb/sdb1
<matadores> ??
<matadores> non capisco però se mi trovo la chartella che si crea i automatico della sdcar in dev/matadores/nome sdcar
<matadores> perchè su deve si deve lavorare?
<krabador> matadores, non ci deve essere il numero di partizione
<krabador> non funzionerà
<krabador> deve essere /dev/sdb
<krabador> non /dev/sdb1
<krabador> a sdcard smontata
<matadores> pare sia andato
<matadores> escono scritte strane nel terminale
<krabador> matadores, se non hai fatto come indicato, non funzionerà
<cristian_c> 'scritte strane'
<krabador> qui non si sta a perdere tempo
<matadores> sudo dd if=/home/matadores/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<matadores> con questo comando
<krabador> e of te lo sei mangiato ?
<matadores> escono scritte strane punti interrogativi dentro rombi
<matadores> :o
<krabador> matadores, rispondi.
<matadores> si
<matadores> visto
<krabador> of te lo sei mangiato?
<matadores> sudo dd if=/home/matadores/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/deb/sdbd
<matadores> non va
<krabador> matadores,  of=/deb/sdbd
<matadores> dice faile o directori non esistente
<krabador> matadores, senza offesa, ma se non sai dove sta la iso, non è colpa del comando
<krabador> o del terminale
<matadores> scuro
<matadores> si troba in scaricati
<krabador> la procedura, è corretta, ma in assenza del giusto percorso file, puoi invecchiare li' davanti
<matadores> ho ricontrollato
<matadores> credimi
<krabador> matadores, ls -la /home/matadores/Scaricati | pastebinit
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14878022/
<matadores> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14878022/
<matadores> visto?
<matadores> dd: apertura di "/deb/sdb" non riuscita: File o directory non esistente
<krabador> non è deb
<krabador> è dev
<cristian_c> matadores: conosci il significato di path/percorso?
<cristian_c> in qualunque sistema operativo
<krabador> cristian_c, non complicare le cose per favore
<krabador> matadores, hai mosso la sdcard, nel frattempo?
<krabador> matadores, ?
<matadores> no
<matadores> sta li
<matadores> nessuno muove niente finchè non si fa il tuto
<krabador> matadores, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<matadores> matadores@matadores-Satellite-C660D:~$ sudo dd if=/home/matadores/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdbd
<matadores> 1466368+0 record dentro
<matadores> 1466368+0 record fuori
<matadores> 750780416 byte (751 MB) copiati, 64,022 s, 11,7 MB/s
<krabador> "of=/dev/sdbd" buahahahahah
<krabador> matadores, fa una cosa , riposati un po'
<krabador> torna quando sei piu' concentrato.
<matadores> sudo dd if=/home/matadores/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdbd
<matadores> sudo dd if=/home/matadores/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb
<matadores> rilegereri righe piu sopra per notare che  ho copiato il tuo comando
<krabador> matadores, hai solo inquinato il log
<krabador> risparmia affermazioni del genere
<krabador> matadores, "<matadores> matadores@matadores-Satellite-C660D:~$ sudo dd if=/home/matadores/Scaricati/lubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdbd" ---> sdcard non funzionante
<matadores> ma perchè mi vengono ideee  in mente quando alla fine soltanto e puntualmente mi viene detto qualcosa contro non è che uno nasce imparato
<krabador> matadores, risparmia anche questo. La procedura indicata è perfettamente funzionante. hai disseminato il log, di linee di errori , tue supposizioni sbagliate, eccetera
<krabador> ti si puo' indicare la procedura corretta, se eseguita correttamente funziona. Non possiamo venire li '  a farla per te.
<matadores> è ovvio
<linofex> ciao a tutti, ho un prolema con  lightdm, se faccio log out mi esce errore
<cristian_c> linofex: puoi postare l'errore?
<linofex> è il classico "Your system is running in low-graphic mode"
<cristian_c> se fai logout?
<linofex> avevo aperto una discussione sul forum se (posso) vuoi ti do il link
<cristian_c> linofex: ok
<linofex> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=607241
<linofex> la discussione spiega e dice a che punto sono
<cristian_c> i bsckports sono inclusi anche come repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> non servono ppa
<linofex> non ti seguo
<cristian_c> linofex: il primo messaggio l'hai scritto tu
<cristian_c> in cui posti comandi per aggiungere i ppa al tuo sistema
<linofex> nono quello è risolto
<linofex> ho sistemato il problema di KDE
<linofex> leggi gli ultimi due messaggi
<cristian_c> ' - Ho "risolto" il problema dell' errore "Your system is running in low-graphic mode" installando GDM al posto di Lightdm'
<linofex> si
<linofex> pero se metto lightdm il problema rimane
<linofex> inoltre secondo me il problema di conky dipende da questa cosa
<cristian_c> quindi non hai risolto
<linofex> ho risolto il pasticcio con KDE
<cristian_c> linofex: prima dell'aggiunta dei ppa, conky andava?
<linofex> resta da risolvere lightdm e conky
<linofex> conky è andato perfettamente prima dei ppa
<linofex> cioè prima di mettere conky
<cristian_c> linofex: i pasticci che descrivi sono quelli descritti all'inizio del topic
<linofex> si
<cristian_c> linofex: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<linofex> cosa fa questo comando?
<cristian_c> linofex: se leggi il manuale tramite man apt-get, vedrai che viene aggiornata la lista dei pacchetti nei repository
<linofex> si scusa, parlavo di pastebiniy
<cristian_c> !pastebinit | linofex
<ubot-it> linofex: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jonval> ciao a tutti ragazzi scusate la domanda da profano ma sono nuovo nel mondo di ubuntu e ora sto scaricando l'ultima versione per applicarla qualcuno sa spiegarmi cosa devo fare dopo averla scaricata?
<Mr_Pan> jonval, sei da windows in questo momento  ?
<cristian_c> jonval: controlli se il file .iso scaricato è corrotto
<cristian_c> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<linofex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14879025/
<jonval> nono su linux ma 10.4
<akis24> sono piu' i ppa che i repo ufficiali bene linofex
<krabador> !usbwin | jonval
<ubot-it> jonval: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<jonval> versione ormai obsoleta e non mi aggiorna più niente
<krabador> !iso | jonval
<ubot-it> jonval: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !installazione | jonval
<ubot-it> jonval: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<linofex> @akis24 era ironia giusto?
<cristian_c> linofex: forse è la triste realtà
<akis24> una constatazione linofex
<linofex> mi covnerrebbe toglierli giusto?
<jonval> eeee è quello che vedo con qusta versione che ho io non si puo fare niente
<linofex> come si distinguono quelli ufficiali dai non?
<cristian_c> linofex: quelli non ufficiali sono quelli che aggiungi tu
<cristian_c> dal web
<cristian_c> di tua sponte
<linofex> sisisi giusto
<linofex> ora ricordo, lapsus
<linofex> solo mi chiedevo voi come fate a distinguerli scritti nel terminae
<akis24> jonval: ti si sono date le istruzioni .. se non leggi .. scaricati la iso che preferisci  controlla md5sum della iso per sicurezza masterizza su disco o usb e poi avvia dal pc
<jonval> ora mi ha scaricato la versione che cosa devo fare per applicare l'aggiornamento, vi prego siate chiari perche mi sento in un mondo totalmente a me sconosciuti
<jonval> sconosciuto
<cristian_c> linofex: guardiamo nella palla di vetro ed evochiamo gli spiriti degli antenati
<akis24> jonval: da 10.04 non aggiorni nulla devi reinstallare da zero
<cristian_c> jonval: hai fatto passare troppi anni... ed è scaduta
<jonval> nono un mio amico ormai dopo questa non più mi ha installato lui questa versione di schifo
<linofex> se non ho la palla di vetro come mi arrangio?
<cristian_c> jonval: ma va... la 10
<cristian_c> jonval: ma va... la 10.04 andava benissimo, ai tempi
<cristian_c> jonval: che pc hai?
<cristian_c> linofex: allora
<jonval> ai tempiiii
<cristian_c> linofex: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<cristian_c> !paste | linofex
<ubot-it> linofex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jonval> ora mi ha aperto il file di solo lettura che cosa devo fare?
<akis24> !iso | jonval  e leggi
<ubot-it> jonval  e leggi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<linofex> cristian_c mi sa che non so spiegarmi. Io volevo sapere da cosa si risconosco i repo esterni guardando l'output del comande senza guardare in sourceslist.d
<cristian_c> linofex: a che ti serve?
<cristian_c> linofex: non capisco, ora qual è il tuo problema?
<linofex> per curiosità
<linofex> il mio problema resta quello di lightdm
<linofex> scusa sono inesperto di queste chat
<cristian_c> linofex: e allora, posta il risultato del comando
<cristian_c> su pastebin
<cristian_c> ed evita di aggiungere repository esterni, se non sai quel che stai facendo
<linofex> posto il comando  cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<cristian_c> linofex: aì, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> *sì
<linofex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14879485/
<jonval> grazie mille ragazzi ho masterizzato l'immagine iso senza cd ma in maniera virtuale grazie mille
<cristian_c> linofex: hai veramente tanti ppa
<cristian_c> # deb-src http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu precise main deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/inkscape.dev/stable/ubuntu precise main
<cristian_c> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/stable/ubuntu precise main
<cristian_c> e molti molti altri...
<cristian_c> tra cui quello di razor-qt
<akis24> !ripristino | linofex
<ubot-it> linofex: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<linofex> ok, i ppa li tolgpo
<linofex> ma è necessario il ripristino?
<cristian_c> linofex: secondo te?
<cristian_c> linofex: i ppa si rimuovono in modo appropriato
<cristian_c> spesso non basta disattivarli o rimuovere i file .list
<linofex> non lo so se per risolvere lightdm è necessario il ripristino
<linofex> per togliere i ppa devo ripristinare?
<cristian_c> linofex: il problema sai da dove ha origine
<cristian_c> e ti è stato spiegato
<cristian_c> quindi, regolati di conseguenza
<linofex> ha origine dal quel pasticcio con kde
<linofex> solo che ripristinando non ho la certezza che certi programmi rimangono installati
<cristian_c> linofex: sei pieno di ppa e non te ne rendi conto
<cristian_c> linofex: ovvio, dovrai reinstallare i programmi e le configurazioni
<cristian_c> ma i dati nella tua home resteranno al loro posto
<linofex> non riesco a capire il collegamento tra troppi ppa e lightdm
<cristian_c> linofex: i ppa possono rendere instabile il sistema, non sono software ufficiale
<cristian_c> pertanto andrebbero evitati
<cristian_c> linofex: se vuoi ricevere supoorto aui
<cristian_c> qui
<akis24> linofex: noi si parte dal presupposto di avere un sistema ad hoc ... non modificato da ppa e altro
<linofex> ho capito, grazie mille della pazienza.
<akis24> di nulla
<linofex> ancora io, invece di ripristanare, se elimino i ppa con ppa-purge?
<cristian_c> linofex: puoi peovare
<cristian_c> linofex: c'è una guida sul wiki
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Ppa-purge
<linofex> si la stavo appunto leggendo
<linofex> non ho capiuto però se ppa purge cancella anche il software che ha scaricato
<cristian_c> sì, fa anche quello
<cristian_c> appunto, fa il 'purge'
<linofex> ma se ho scaricato un pacchetto dai repo ufficiali e l'ho aggiornato con ppa, fa solo il downgrade  fino alla verione ufficiale
<linofex> ?
<cristian_c> linofex: è scritto all'inizio della guida, cosa fa
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto c'è il manuale del programma
<linofex> era per chiarire, grazie mille
<linofex> ma quindi il server launchpad non è sicuro? cioè voi non aggiungete mai repo esterni da quelli di canonical?
<cristian_c> linofex: non vedo la necessità
<jester-> sera
<cristian_c> linofex: e il server launchpad non c'entra nientr
<linofex> non è dove stanno i repo esterni?
<cristian_c> sono i pacchetti che rompono la confogurazione dell'os
<cristian_c> i
<Alberto> salve a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | Alberto
<ubot-it> Alberto: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Alberto> Grazie, ho un problema ci connessione.
<akis24> Alberto: esponi dacci i dettagli
<Alberto> Chiaramente sto lavorando con un altro pc.
<Alberto> dopo un aggiornamento d 14.04 LTS, non ho più la connessione internet. La porta ethernet è attiva e funzionante con altri dispositivi
<Alberto> O meglio, il modem collegato ad altri dispositivi da la connessione, con il pc "incriminato" no!
<cristian_c> Alberto: in un terminale: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> !paste | Alberto
<ubot-it> Alberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Alberto> La porta è attiva, se vado su Impostazioni di Sistema, Rete, appare una finestra con il messaggio il servizi di rete di sistema non sono compatibili con questa versione.
<Alberto> Fino a ieri nessun problema!
<akis24> Alberto:  cristian_c  ti ha dato un comando da eseguire su quel pc ..
<Alberto> comando non trovato
<akis24> Alberto: devi eseguirlo sul pc con ubuntu
<linofex> ancora io, non riesco ad usare ppa-purge, cioè non capisco quale nome metterci del ppa
<cristian_c> Alberto: in un terminale: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> Alberto: digitalo bene
<linofex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14879485/
<cristian_c> linofex: ti ricordi come li hai aggiunti 'sti ppa?
<linofex> dal gestore, non da terminale
<cristian_c> linofex: ovvero, come?
<Alberto> aspettate, parla di super user
<Alberto> network disabled
<linofex> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gilir/q-project/ubuntu saucy main  per gilir,
<linofex> lo incollavo nel gestore
<linofex> ora voglio toglierlo
<linofex> ma non so come scriverci sudo ppa-purge ppa:<cosa scrivo?>/ppa
<linofex> al posto di saucy main c'era precise
<cristian_c> linofex: dal log di apt
<cristian_c> si dovrebbe vedere
<Alberto> fatto cristian_c,
<linofex> come faccio?
<cristian_c> !paste | Alberto
<ubot-it> Alberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> linofex: /var/log/apt
<cristian_c> linofex: ma ti è stato suggerito a più riprese un ripristino
<cristian_c> ma se ti vuoi accanire, hai tutta la libertà di questo mondo
<linofex> vorrei prima provare, avete ragione, ma al momento non posso cancellare tutto
<linofex> ho qualche programma che ci ho messo un po di tempo a metterlo
<linofex> quando ho tempo magari lo farò
<cristian_c> 'ci ho messo un po' di tempo a metterlo' <- in che senso?
<Alberto> fpaste?
<cristian_c> Alberto: puoi usare anche un servizio diverso
<Alberto> non mi sono spiegato, non so di cosa parlate
<cristian_c> l'importante è che ci mostri il risultato del comando, ma non in canale
<cristian_c> Alberto: il servizio pastebin
<Alberto> non so che cosa sia
<cristian_c> apri il sito, incolli il risultato, specifichi un nick , premi paste e incolli qui il link della pagina che ti viene restituitp
<linofex> ho programmi tipo matlab, texlive che al momento ne ho bisogno e non posso perdere tempo a reinstallarli
<cristian_c> !paste | leggi, Alberto
<ubot-it> leggi, Alberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<linofex> magari mi conviene fare una lista dei programmi che ho poi le reinstallerò quando faccio il ripristino
<cristian_c> linofex: tex si trova nei repository, installarlo è immediato
<cristian_c> per matlab, beh, puoi anche aver ragione...
<linofex> texlive sonon 4 gb
<cristian_c> !info texlive
<ubot-it> texlive (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: A decent selection of the TeX Live packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2015.20150625-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 13 kB, installed size 93 kB
<akis24> Alberto:  copia e incolla il risultato del comando  sul primo link  inserisci nick e premi paste e poi ti si apre una pagina copia indirizzo della pagina qui in canale
<linofex> ci misi un'oretta buona per installarlo
<Alberto> Abbiate pazienza, ma servizio che permette di incollare ...... non mi dice niente.
<Bull1> Salve ragazzi, ho probblemi ha reinstallare nerwork manager da cd e nn ho il cavo eth
<Alberto> non so che cosa sia un lungo output.
<akis24> Alberto: selezioni il testo da copiare  e incolli sulla pagina indicata
<akis24> !chat | linofex
<ubot-it> linofex: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alberto> ma quale testo
<krabador> !ripristino | Bull1
<ubot-it> Bull1: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<akis24> Alberto: quando lo saprai torna noi siamo qui
<Bull1> Con xubuntu nn me lo fa :-(
<Bull1> Devo formattare
<Alberto> grazie tante akis24
<akis24> di nulla
<krabador> Bull1, cosi' evitiamo di fare cose che ti sono precluse, che ti fanno poi sbottare in maniera impropria, leggi il link-
<Bull1> Bho improvvisa, dopo un pomeriggio, bastava andare da win
<Bull1> Che link
<krabador> Bull1, ma a copenhagen, che ne pensano di lars ulrich ?
<Bull1> Cmq grazie e arrivederci
<linofex> allora come faccio a togliere un ppa con ppa-purge?^
<linofex> non so quale nome devo mettere
<cristian_c> linofex: ti si può dire di andare nel log di apt
<cristian_c> in /var/log/apt
<cristian_c> per recuperare le info richieste
<linofex> non trovo nulla
<cristian_c> e da utilizzare secondo la guida wiki
<linofex> o meglio, non so cosa cercare
<linofex> in apt
<Alberto> non mi state aiutando, ragazzi
<krabador> Alberto, non è un call center
<krabador> aiuta chi c'è , se puo' , e vuole
<cristian_c> Alberto: hai aperto il sito pastebin?
<akis24> Alberto:  chcosa non capisci di .. [19:12:45] <akis24> Alberto:  copia e incolla il risultato del comando  sul primo link  inserisci nick e premi paste e poi ti si apre una pagina copia indirizzo della pagina qui in canale
<cristian_c> come linkato dal bot
<Alberto> non occorre che mi ricordi che non è un call center
<krabador> Alberto, e allora resta in attesa in maniera civile
<cristian_c> linofex: http://askubuntu.com/questions/425809/where-are-the-logs-for-apt-get
<Alberto> akis24 hai dato delle indicazioni che a me non significano nulla, non capisco che cosa dici, sono un principiante!
<cristian_c> linofex: ls -al /var/log/apt | pastebiniy
<cristian_c> linofex: ls -al /var/log/apt | pastebinit
<krabador> Alberto, che problema c'è ?
<cristian_c> linofex: la seconda roga, la prima è errata
<akis24> Alberto: perfetto io non posso farti un corso serale .. qualcosa di tuo dovrai pur fare
<Alberto> Se non siete in grado di avere pazienza con chi non è esperto, .....
<cristian_c> esempio aprire il link segnalato
<krabador> Alberto, chi non è esperto, pero', sa leggere, no?
<krabador> !paste | Alberto
<ubot-it> Alberto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Bull1> Volevo chiedere scusa e lasciare il canale per sempre, daltronde aiutate la gente gratuitamente e siete dei grandi
<Bull1> Ciao
<cristian_c> Alberto: non ti si può insegnare come aprire un url web, si da per scontato che lo sappia fare
<linofex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14880414/
<krabador> ciao Bull1
<Alberto> Allora, colpa mia non mi sono spiegato bene.
<krabador> Alberto, spiega con calma il problema.
<Alberto> Dopo un aggiornamento di 14.04 LTS, non ho più la posdsibilità di connettermi ad Internet.
<cristian_c> Alberto: puoi incollare il risultato del comando che ti è stato fornito, in un file di testo
<cristian_c> da trasferire nel pc con connessione funzionante
<Alberto> Con lo stesso modem, esterno, non ho nessun problema con altri dispositivi, ergo la linea funziona.
<Alberto> La porta ethernet del pc è attiva.
<krabador> Alberto, all'accensione del pc, hai una schermata del genere https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png ?
<cristian_c> linofex: potrebbe essere history.log, se non term.log
<Alberto> ho cercato il comando e si fa riferimento alla versione 12.04
<linofex> non ho i nomi dei repo in nessuno dei file
<krabador> Alberto, all'accensione del pc, hai una schermata del genere https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png ?
<cristian_c> linofex: o comunque uno dei cari archivi history, se le installazioni risalgono a qualche tempo fa
<Alberto> ho rifatto l'aggionamento ma nulla
<cristian_c> linofex: leggi bene cosa ho scritto, su su
<Alberto> no non posso, cristian_c
<linofex> in apt non trovo i nomi dei repo
<cristian_c> Alberto: non sei sul desktop?
<linofex> io sono in sources.list.d e vedo tutti i repo, ma se metto quei nomi non li trovsa
<krabador> Alberto, se non rispondi alle domande, la vedo dura essere aiutato.ù
<cristian_c> linofex: potrebbe essere history.log, se non term.log
<cristian_c> linofex: o comunque uno dei cari archivi history, se le installazioni risalgono a qualche tempo fa
<cristian_c> linofex: scritto minuti fa, basta leggere
<cristian_c> le righe del òog
<cristian_c> log
<cristian_c> linofex: poi se vai per i fatti tuoi, auguri
<cristian_c> senza offesa ;)
<linofex> #cristian_c li ho guardati i file history e log ma non vedo nulla
<Alberto> allora se cerco il collegamento questa è la risposta: impossibile contattare il server
<cristian_c> linofex: li hai aperti tutti, gli history?
<Alberto> sulla barra verticale non c'è più l'icona della connessione.
<krabador> Alberto, all'accensione del pc, hai una schermata del genere https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png ?   per la terza volta.
<Alberto> no, si avvia normalmente.
<cristian_c> Alberto: a domande precise, risposte pertinenti
<cristian_c> ah, scusa
<cristian_c> Alberto: e non lo puoi aprire un terminale?
<Niko3393> come faccio a scaricare ubuntu su un cd?
<Alberto> allora, il pc funziona perfettamente
<cristian_c> Niko3393: devi scaricare il file .iso
<cristian_c> Niko3393: e quindi masterizzarlo
<Niko3393> non melo trova
<cristian_c> !iso | Niko3393
<ubot-it> Niko3393: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Alberto> tutti i programmi vanno che è una meraviglia.
<cristian_c> Niko3393: ma l'hai scaricato il file?
<cristian_c> Alberto: e non lo puoi aprire un terminale?
<cristian_c> e due
<Niko3393> si
<Alberto> esclusa la connessione e, quindi, navigazione e posta.
<Alberto> terminale apribilissimo
<cristian_c> Alberto: allora digita il comando fornito diversi minuti fa
<cristian_c> che riporto qui per semplicità
<cristian_c> Alberto: lshw -C network
<Niko3393> non mi trova nulla
<cristian_c> Alberto: il risultato dovrai incollarlo nel sito che ti abbiamo indicato
<Alberto> risposta fatto
<Alberto> ma tutta la mega stringata?
<Niko3393> no
<Niko3393> ho fatto estrai ma non trova .iso
<cristian_c> Niko3393: non devi estrarre nulla
<Niko3393> aaaa..... ok
<cristian_c> Niko3393: quale file hai scaricato?
<Niko3393> ubuntu-15.10-desktop-i386
<cristian_c> Alberto: copia il risultato in un file di testo
<cristian_c> visto che il sistema funziona.
<cristian_c> Alberto: e trasferisci il file sul dispositivo da cui stai scrivendo
<linofex> ho scompattato tutti gli archivi history e di roba ce ne è
<linofex> ma io cosa dovrei cercare?
<cristian_c> Niko3393: allora segui le indicazioni contenute nella guida linkats
<cristian_c> che riposto per convenienza
<cristian_c> !iso | Niko3393
<ubot-it> Niko3393: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Alberto> un attimo, per piacere
<Niko3393> ok
<krabador> Alberto, allora, all'accensione del pc, mettiti a premere compulsivamente il tasto shift destro, apparirà il menu di cui ti ho mandato l'immagine. Seleziona la seconda voce dall'alto, e successivamente il kernel il cui numero è esattamente precedente all'ultimo
<Alberto> fatto, cristian_c
<cosimo75> buona sera a tutti
<cristian_c> Alberto: ok, intanto che segui le indicazioni di krabador, posta anche il risultato del comando su pastebin
<Oscar59> Salve io avrei un problema... Con il dual boot ho cancellato qualche partizione X  limonare il sistema operativo e ora all'accensione mi esce fuori error:no such partitiion entering rescue mode grub r surces.
<cristian_c> eliminare, suppongo
<Oscar59> si scusate eliminare
<cosimo75> sto seguendo questa guida per installare una stampante brothet sul notebook la guida è questa   http://askubuntu.com/questions/235772/how-i-can-install-a-brother-dcp-j715w
<jester-> Oscar59: hai limonato troppo,  pare che l'hai azzoppata tagliandogli una gamba
<krabador> Oscar59, e che sistemi c'erano nelle partizioni che hai eliminato  ?
<cosimo75> sudo dpgk -i dcpj715wlpr-1.1.3-1.i386.deb
<cosimo75>    questo il comando uno dei tanti perchè ho provato in tutti i modi
<Oscar59> nelle partizioni che ho tolto c'era ubuntu
<jester-> !mbr ! Oscar59
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'mbr ! Oscar59'
<jester-> Oscar59: se hai uefi so cazzi da cagare
<Oscar59> si quello !!
<jester-> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<krabador> !windows | Oscar59
<ubot-it> Oscar59: per ricevere supporto per windows, rivolgersi al canale ##windows
<Oscar59> Ah ok vado a vedere come ripristinare mbr grazie mille :)
<Iperbole> buonasera
<Iperbole> Ciao krabador, ci sei? ;)
<Alberto> krabador
<Alberto> purtroppo nulla è successo dopo la tua indicazione di avvio con shift dx
<krabador> Alberto, è apparso il menu ?
<Alberto> certo
<Alberto> ovvero è apparsa la solita pagina iniziale
<krabador> no, deve apparire, ed appare sicuramente , se premi il tasto al momento giusto
<krabador> il menu di grub
<krabador> da li , seconda scelta dall'alto
<krabador> e kernel col numero immediatamente precedente
<krabador> per vedere se è l'aggiornamento all'ultimo kernel , che ha causato il problema, o altro
<Alberto> riprovo, ma io all'iniizio devo decidere se w o ubuntu
<Alberto> comunque è certo che il problema è l'aggiornamento, come si torna indietro?
<krabador> Alberto, in una schermata fatta come ?
<krabador> Alberto, se non carichi il sistema con un kernel precedente, è inutile fasciarsi la testa prima di rompersela
<Alberto> Scusa e approfitto della tua disponibilità. Fino all'aggiornamento tutto ok, ora connessione ko.
<jester-> e 7 rebbot col kernel precdente
<jester-> precedente
<Alberto> ma per kernel si torna indietro solo dall'aggionamento?
<jester-> è ancora installato vuoi rebottare col precedente o stiamo a sfogliare le margherite
<Alberto> che cosa significa rebott
<krabador> Alberto, se carichi con il kernel precedente , e tutto funziona, ci si puo' muovere di conseguenza, se non cambia nulla, ci si puo' muovere di conseguenza
<krabador> affrettati a concretizzare questo discorso
<Alberto> io vorrei disinstallare  l'ultimo aggiornamento e mantenere 14.04. LTS
<krabador> Alberto, aggiornaci quando hai caricato col penultimo kernel.
<jester-> !troll | Alberto
<ubot-it> Alberto: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Iperbole> Allora, ieri mi avete dato un comando da modificare per cambiare il boot avvio che di defaut è ubuntu mentre a me serve che sia windows. purtroppo non ha funzionato è sempre ubuntu
<Iperbole> questa è la schermata: https://imageshack.com/i/plTdoSKqp
<jester-> Iperbole: bisogna modificare un file
<Iperbole> ok
<jester-> Iperbole: ma con le freccia ggiu winz lo avvii lo stesso
<Iperbole> certo
<Iperbole> funziona tutto bene
<krabador> jester-, se non fa tutto da solo, non funziona, lo sai
<krabador> Iperbole, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Iperbole> a me però serve che parta windows senza che tocco nulla
<krabador> Iperbole, ti hanno tagliato 2 avambracci ?
<Iperbole> hahahah
<Iperbole> no è che non lo uso solo io questo pc... e quella che dovrebbe usarlo come dici te... gli hanno tagliato gli avanbracci XD
<jester-> krabador: P4 un quarto  d'ora per arrivare al grub permetti che e frattempo uno magari vada al cesso?
<Iperbole> la spaventa toccare il tasto freccia down
<jester-> sigh figuriamoci toccare altro
<Iperbole> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/14881312/
<krabador> Iperbole, di quante voci è composto , l'elenco di grub ?
<Iperbole> 5
<Iperbole> ho postato la foto
<krabador> Iperbole, puoi elencarmele con precisione ?
<krabador> Iperbole, quando hai postato la foto?
<krabador> ah, si
<krabador> ok
<krabador> Iperbole, ok, allora sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Iperbole> ok
<Iperbole> GRUB_DEFAULT=3?
<krabador> si, sostituisci 2, con 3
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudu
<krabador> *i
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<krabador> riavvi
<krabador> provi
<jester-> prima riga = 0
<Iperbole> ok ci aggiorniamo tra un pio di minuti ;) grazie raga
<Iperbole> jester come sarebbe prima riga 0?
<krabador> Iperbole, metti 3
<Iperbole> fatto
<Iperbole> a doping
<Iperbole> arieccomi
<Iperbole> signor krabador missione fallita
<krabador> Iperbole, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<diamorf> ciao a tutti
<diamorf> ho un problema con l'audio
<diamorf> sulla tv tramite hdmi si sente  mentre con le casse del pc, niente, qualcuno può aiutarmi? Grazie
<krabador> Iperbole, e visto che ci stai , nel terminale, ctrl shit t, e digita cat /etc/default/grub ! pastebinit
<cristian_c> diamorf: specifica numero di versione di ubuntu e caratteristiche del pc
<diamorf> si grazie, non sono esperto, quindi che faccio?
<krabador> Iperbole, ctrl shift t
<diamorf> sul terminale
<cristian_c> diamorf: se non conosci queste informazioni , le puoi recuperare
<cristian_c> ma se lo conosci, allora risparmiamo tempo
<cristian_c> *le
<diamorf> si, non ricordo la parola da scrivere sul terminale
<AndroUser> Ho problemi a stampare un documento, la stampante funziona ed é riconosciuta, ma mi dà output interrotta!
<diamorf> 14.04 lts
<Iperbole> eccomi krab, quale devo digitare dei comandi che mi hai dato?
 * krabador scorge Iperbole in difficoltà, senza 2 avambracci 
<krabador> !chi | Iperbole
<ubot-it> Iperbole: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<diamorf> in pratica in uscita audio mi compare solo la scheda relativa al cavo hdmi e basta
<Iperbole> faccio col naso hahaha
<Iperbole> macchinoso ma funzionale
<krabador> Iperbole, entrambi i comandi
<krabador> cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Innerina:
<krabador> Iperbole, e sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Jaki95> Buonasera, ho scaricato dal sito di GNUPLOT la cartella della vers.15.0.2 ma non riesco ad installarla su Ubuntu malgrado seguo passo passo quanto descritto sull!help
<Iperbole> fatto
<cristian_c> diamorf: ti ho chiesto altre informazioni
<krabador> Iperbole, link
<cristian_c> diamorf: in merito alle caratteristiche hardware del pc
<Iperbole> non esce
<cristian_c> diamorf: quindi: cpu
<diamorf> magari gentilmente se mi ricordi cosa scrivere sul terminale, grazie
<Iperbole> provo a chiedere e riapro
<cristian_c> diamorf: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Jaki95, che ubuntu ?
<krabador> Iperbole, chiudi tutto
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14881769/
<krabador> Iperbole, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Jaki95> l'ultima versione ,lho installata ieri....
<krabador> Jaki95, digitala, nello specifico.
<Jaki95> Dovrebbe essere la 15
<krabador> Iperbole, e poi sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<cristian_c> !info gnuplot
<ubot-it> gnuplot (source: gnuplot): Command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.6-2 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 49 kB
<krabador> Jaki95, hai 11 anni ?
<Iperbole> si già aperto
<krabador> Iperbole, incolla il link
<krabador> su
<Jaki95> no
<krabador> Iperbole, ok
<diamorf> ecco Christian_c http://paste.ubuntu.com/14881804/
<Iperbole> l'ho già incollato
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14881769/
<krabador> Iperbole, al posto di 3 , in GRUB_DEFAULT=3
<cristian_c> diamorf: è un pc molto vecchio il pentium D
<diamorf> lo so
<Iperbole> krabador, dimmi
<krabador> Iperbole, metti GRUB_DEFAULT='Windows Boot Manager (su /dev/sda2)'
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<Jaki95> ubuntu15.10
<krabador> riavvii
<diamorf> si è sempre sentito,  ma da quando mi si è rotto il monitor mi sono arrag. sul televisore
<krabador> Jaki95, bene, allora sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Iperbole> ma anche l'apostrofo alla fine devo mettere?
<krabador> Jaki95, da terminale, seguito poi da invio
<cristian_c> diamorf: in live andavano le casse?
<krabador> Iperbole, copia ed incolla, non prendere iniziative.
<diamorf> questo non l'ho provato
<Iperbole> grazie krabador!
<cristian_c> diamorf: fai un tentativo
<Jaki95> sta procedendo con packages...
<diamorf> il problema che ora mi devo creare un live, perchè attualmente non la ritrovo, quindi se vuoi , e puoi, sempre gentilmente io mi faccio vivo domani e ti faccio sapere
<diamorf> va bene, grazie mille per il momento ti saluto ciao a te e a tutti gli altri
<cristian_c> diamorf: allora, fai un'altra cosa
<cristian_c> ok
<diamorf> grazie
<cristian_c> buona serata
<diamorf> dimmi, dimmi
<cristian_c> diamorf: allora, apri un terminale
<diamorf> fatto
<cristian_c> diamorf: e digita: aplay -l | pastebinit
<krabador> Jaki95, quando ha finito, digita ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit       se produce un link incollalo qui .
<diamorf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882126/
<Jaki95> si e fermato a 77% (8 packages 2.185 kb/6.704 ...poi w.impossibile recuperare http://it archive.com/ ubuntu/....
<Jaki95> vari messaggi ...
<krabador> Jaki95, hai problemi di connessione?
<Jaki95> ...mi e' caduta la connessione ...io sto messaggiando con un tablet...verifico il modem
<Iperbole> eccomi
<krabador> Jaki95, sei connesso con la connessione cellulare ?
<Iperbole> krabador, niente da fare :(
<Jaki95> ora ha ripresondevo ridare comando iniziale?
<cristian_c> diamorf: sempre nel terminale, digita: alsamixer
<cristian_c> e posta una schermata
<krabador> Iperbole, grub si modifica in quel modo
<krabador> Iperbole, sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit
<krabador> Iperbole, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882158/
<diamorf> scusami ma come posto la schermata?
<cristian_c> !image ! diamorf
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'image ! diamorf'
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882161/
<cristian_c> !image | diamorf
<ubot-it> diamorf: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Innerina> cristian_c: Sorry, mi ridaresti i comandi? Ora sto dal mio account, mi sento meglio!
<cristian_c> diamorf: l'audio dalle casse va con winz?
<krabador> Iperbole, e tu vuoi che  GRUB_DEFAULT=GRUB_DEFAULT='Windows Boot Manager (su /dev/sda2)'   funzioni ?
<krabador> Iperbole, smetti di trollare, per favore.
<cristian_c> Innerina: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Iperbole> ho fatto casini?
<diamorf> https://imgur.com/4kvMg1h
<diamorf> guarda solo quella di dx, grazie
<krabador> Iperbole, GRUB_DEFAULT='Windows Boot Manager (su /dev/sda2)'
<krabador> Iperbole, questa, deve essere la linea.
 * cristian_c si benda un occhio
<krabador> Iperbole, sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> Iperbole, metti GRUB_DEFAULT='Windows Boot Manager (su /dev/sda2)'    al posto di     GRUB_DEFAULT=GRUB_DEFAULT='Windows Boot Manager (su /dev/sda2)'
<krabador> salvi
<cristian_c> diamorf: allora, pessima scelta
<krabador> chiudi
<diamorf> perchè
<cristian_c> diamorf: unity, ovvero ubuntu liscio, su pentium D non va bene
<krabador> Iperbole, cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<diamorf> ovvero
<cristian_c> diamorf: non è hardware adeguato al tipo di desktop grafico
<diamorf> quindi che fare?
<cristian_c> diamorf: il collo di bottiglia dovrebbe essere la cpu
<diamorf> perchè prima che passasi alla tv, si è sempre sentito?
<cristian_c> diamorf: ti suggerisco una delle derivate ufficiali meno esose di risorse, e più adeguate a vecchi pc
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882204/
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882204/
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882204/
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882204/
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882204/
<Iperbole> aaaah, scusa, sbaglio pure col dettato hahahah..
<cristian_c> diamorf: ma ti ho domandato prima
<diamorf> dimmi
<cristian_c> diamorf: l'audio dalle casse va con winz?
<diamorf> si
<Innerina> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882204/
<Iperbole> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882221/
<Innerina> eccolo, cristian_c
<cristian_c> diamorf: ok, un attimo
<krabador> Iperbole, se hai salvato, e chiuso
<krabador> Iperbole, riavvia
<Iperbole> Kra, grazie per la pazienza spesa :p
<Iperbole> ci rivediamo tra 3'
<cristian_c> Innerina: allora. ,hai provato a caricare i kernel precedenti?
<cristian_c> Innerina: se hai fatto aggiornamenti, si sarà aggiornato anche il kernel
<diamorf> cristian_c: comunque io devo andare,  in ogni caso provo domani, ciao e grazie
<Innerina> Cioé, devo loggarmi coi kernel precedenti? Pensi che la stampante funzioni con quelli vecchi?
<cristian_c> che comunque i precedenti sono selezionabili dal grub
<Innerina> Ok, proverò così...
<Iperbole> :'(
<Jaki95> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14882248/
<Iperbole> krabador, avrò fatto qualche errore con le partizioni peima di installare...
<krabador> Iperbole, grub si modifica in questo modo, e funziona
<krabador> Iperbole, puoi tentare facendo l'ultima modifica
<Iperbole> dimmi
<krabador> sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<krabador> Jaki95, ok allora sudo apt-get install gnuplot | pastebinit
<Iperbole> fatto
<Iperbole> adesso?
<Jaki95> non si muove.....
<krabador> Iperbole, incolla
<krabador> Jaki95, aspetta
<Jaki95> ok..
<krabador> Jaki95, sei connesso con la rete cellulare
<krabador> ?
<Iperbole> non è uscito un link
<Iperbole> ho fatto: sudo update-grub | pastebinit
<Jaki95> no
<Jaki95> crash report ...the application software updater has closed unexpectedly....
<Iperbole> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-49-lowlatency
<Iperbole> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-49-lowlatency
<Iperbole> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-49-lowlatency
<Iperbole> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-49-lowlatency
<Iperbole> Trovata immagine linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-49-generic
<Iperbole> Trovata immagine initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-49-generic
<krabador> Jaki95, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> selezioni "server principale"
<krabador> chiudi
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<Jaki95> ridato comando....eseguito riconoscimento.....ma non si muove..
<krabador> Jaki95, dagli un attimo
<krabador> david_, sudo ls -la | /boot/grub | pastebinit
<Jaki95> ancora nulla...
<Jaki95> impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice....
<krabador> Jaki95, produce il link ?
<Jaki95> no
<krabador> Jaki95, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> Jaki95, menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> selezioni "altro"
<krabador> vai nella sezione italia
<matadores> buona sera
<krabador> Jaki95, selezioni ilserver con la dicitura garr
<matadores> sono riuscito kabrador
<krabador> !chi | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<matadores> ma wirless non funziona in lubuntu
<krabador> Jaki95, chiudi correttamente la finestra
<krabador> matadores, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> matadores, sudo lshw -C network | matadores
<krabador> Jaki95, sudo apt-get update
<matadores> aspetta ento con lan con pc di mio zio
<matadores> tramite lan
<david_> krabador, eccomi
<krabador> david_, <krabador> david_, sudo ls -la | /boot/grub | pastebinit
<krabador> matadores, il comando deve essere dato dal pc che presenta il problema
<krabador> matadores, connesso ad internet
<krabador> matadores, con lan
<Jaki95> impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt.....
<Jaki95> sono ritornato al prompt
<matadores1> ecco kabrador sono con il pc di mio zio
<krabador> !chi | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<matadores1> non ci azzecco nkeanche a memoria a scrivere il tuo nik
<matadores1> scusa ma non lo faccio apposta
<matadores1> il wirless in  lubuntu non vanno
<krabador> matadores, ti ho mandato il comando da mandare, il cui risultato è di interesse per cercare di fornirti assistenza
<krabador> <krabador> matadores, il comando deve essere dato dal pc che presenta il problema
<krabador> <krabador> matadores, connesso ad internet
<krabador> <krabador> matadores, con lan
<krabador> non da un altro pc.
<matadores1> l'altro pc con ubuntu sta con wirless però uso televisore hd come schermo
<matadores1> e sta il lan in altra stanzaù
<matadores1> questo è il pc dove non va il wirless
<krabador> matadores, senti, qui dentro si chiede assistenza, non si chiacchiera a caso, hai detto di avere un problema con la wireless, devi mandare il comando che ti ho segnalato da quel pc, connesso ad internet con lan
<krabador> è la terza , ed ultima volta che te lo segnalo, per favore.
<matadores1> sii
<matadores1> tanto con i comandi che mi dirai vedrai che dico verità
<krabador> !chat | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<matadores1> l'altro pc è quello con wirless que sto da dove sto scrivendo ora è il pc dove non funziona il wirless (qui funziona solo la lan)
<Jaki95> Devo fare altro...?
<krabador> Jaki95, sudo apt-get update
<krabador> !paste | Jaki95
<ubot-it> Jaki95: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> copia il risultato, va in questo sito
<krabador> incollalo
<krabador> clicca paste
<krabador> incolla qui il link
<Jaki95> Non mi permette ...server non accessibile.Se do il comando sudo apt....mi da err. .....0%   Direi x stasera baste ci riprovo domani grazie comuneue.
<Carlin0> Jaki95, finchè metti metà risposta sarà difficile aiutarti
<Mr_Pan> !kiwiirc
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'kiwiirc'
<Carlin0> ?
<krabador> !senti > Mr_Pan
<ubot-it> Mr_Pan, please see my private message
<Carlin0> è un sito kiwiirc
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, si a parte che volevo controllare di la ... mi sono reso conto ora che è solo web ..
<help2016> ciao a tutti
<krabador> !ciao | help2016
<ubot-it> help2016: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<help2016> grazie...
<help2016> avrei una domanda su ubuntu 14.xx
<gigirock_> !domanda
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<help2016> ti ringrazio...
<help2016> dopo aver eseguito aggiornamento sistema ubuntu online, ho perso icona e connessione alla rete... possibili soluzioni ?
<gigirock_> help2016, che ubuntu hai ? unity ?
<cristian_c> help2016: aggiornamento in che senso?
<krabador> help2016, fa una cosa
<help2016> ubuntu 14.04
<krabador> help2016, hai una schermata tipo questa   https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png   ?
<help2016> ho eseguito semplice aggiornamento, con pulsante: installa aggiornamenti
<help2016> la schermata é grafica...
<help2016> e sono un vero principiante
<krabador> help2016, quando accendi il pc
<krabador> help2016, hai una schermata simile ?
<help2016> non vorrei reinstallare il tutto da key-usb
<krabador> help2016, quando accendi il pc
<krabador> help2016, hai una schermata simile ?
<help2016> no...
<help2016> parte la schermata grafica di ubuntu e mi chiede login e password utente
<krabador> hai solo ubuntu in questo pc ?
<help2016> si, solo ubuntu
<krabador> allora spegni, alla riaccensione ti metti a premere come un forsennato , il tasto shift destro
<krabador> apparirà la schermata che ti ho mostrato
<krabador> selezioni la seconda opzione dall'alto
<help2016> ok...
<krabador> e nella schermata successiva, selezioni il kernel che riporta il numero immediatamente precedente all'ultimo
<krabador> vedi poi se va
<help2016> ah, perfetto, spero funzioni... provo e vi aggiorno sull'esito... Grazie.
<krabador> help2016, se dovesse funzionare tutto, al caricamento, si disinstalla l'ultimo kernel
<help2016> me lo auguro... così non devo reinstallare il tutto...
<help2016> ancora grazie... domattina provo e vi fò sapere... Ancora grazie per l'aiuto. Notte.
<krabador> buonanotte
<gigirock> https://youtu.be/8Ik9qECIWgc mi sono perso con questo
<gigirock> https://youtu.be/-SrXlQHuvCM questa la cantate al mio funerale
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-05
<krabador> !usbwin | mia-sl15
<ubot-it> mia-sl15: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> mia-sl15, fa la pendrive usando questo software
<krabador> al che leggi nel manuale del notebook , o della scheda madre, se è un computer fisso
<krabador> su come entrare nel bios, e come settare la pendrive per partire all'avvio della macchina
<mia-sl15> io non ho windows su questo pc ma già UBUNTU.. MA è vecchio voglio passare al più recente :)
<cristian_c> mia-sl15: hai un altro pc con windows?
<cristian_c> è solo una domanda
<mia-sl15> no...
<krabador> mia-sl15, allora, apri il terminale
<krabador> mia-sl15, in che cartella hai scaricato la iso?
<mia-sl15> me l'h mandata in automatico su una cartella "scaricati"
<mia-sl15> home/nomeutente/scaricati
<krabador> " ho una versione molto vecchia di ubuntu" ---> quale ?
<mia-sl15> 10.4
<mia-sl15> è l'unico cd che avevo a disposizione da installare poi avrei fatto l'aggiornamento a qualcosa di più recente ovviamente... ma sembra non funzioni
<krabador> mia-sl15, se stai cercando di resuscitare un cadavere
<krabador> dallo pure per scontato
<mia-sl15> :D :D :D
<krabador> che caratteristiche ha il pc in cui " poi avrei fatto l'aggiornamento a qualcosa di più recente ovviamente" ?
<mia-sl15> ehm.... cosa vuoi sapere esattamente...
<krabador> ok, apri il termiinale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> gli ultimi 2 produrranno link , incollali qui . Sai cos'è un link ?
<mia-sl15> l programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<mia-sl15> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mia-sl15> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<mia-sl15> sudo apt-get install l programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<mia-sl15> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mia-sl15> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<mia-sl15> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mia-sl15> l programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<mia-sl15> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mia-sl15> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato.  È possibile installarlo digitando:
<mia-sl15> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> mia-sl15, ho i messaggi privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> mia-sl15: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> non lo devi digitare qui, mia-sl15
<cristian_c> ma nel terminale
<mia-sl15> ho fatto copie e incolla per far leggere a Krabador cosa mi diceva il terminale..
<krabador> mettendo in evidenza
<krabador> che hai sbagliato
<krabador> a leggere cio' che ti ho scritto
<krabador> <krabador> ok, apri il termiinale
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> copia questi comandi, uno per uno, seguiti dalla pressione di invio
<krabador> nel terminale
<mia-sl15> mi dice "Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato.
<krabador> ok mia-sl15 , c'hai provato
<krabador> !paste | mia-sl15
<ubot-it> mia-sl15: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> va in questo sito , incolla tutto quello che ti è uscito
<krabador> con il primo comando che ti ho segnalato
<krabador> clicca paste, incolla poi qui il link
<mia-sl15> sta installando..
<krabador> ma vedi...
<krabador> e come mai adesso è andato ?
<mia-sl15> Il programma "pastebinit
<mia-sl15> è partita l'installazione dal terminale
<krabador> quindi adesso, quando ha finito, puoi mandare gli altri 2 , giusto?
<krabador> o te lo impedisce qualcosa  ?
<mia-sl15> laptop:~$ lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<mia-sl15> No LSB modules are available.
<mia-sl15> sudo lshw | pastebinit Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<mia-sl15> v@v-laptop:~$ sudo lshw | pastebinit
<mia-sl15> Bad API request, invalid api_dev_key
<cristian_c> perfetto
<mia-sl15> mi si cancella la chat
<mia-sl15> hai scritto qualcosa? Krabador
<krabador> mia-sl15, non si puo' incollare in canale
<krabador> mia-sl15, sudo lshw
<krabador> al che vai nel sito pastebini
<krabador> *pastebin
<krabador> !paste | mia-sl15
<ubot-it> mia-sl15: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolli li, clicchi paste, e poi incolli qui il link
<mia-sl15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14883813/
<cristian_c> mia-sl15: sudo lshw
<cristian_c> senza pastebinit
<krabador> mia-sl15, per favore
<krabador> leggi con attenzione
<krabador> se non hai voglia, puoi tornare,nessun problema
<krabador> che ne dici ?
<mia-sl15> ma io non ho scritto nulla sul terminale, ho fatto copie e incolla di quello che hai scritto tu...  Digitato invio... e poi ti ho copiato e incollato quello che è risultato sul terminale
<krabador> ok mia, c'hai provato, vol.2
<krabador> cosa ho scritto, al tuo rientro?
<mia-sl15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14883837/
<mia-sl15> forse ce l'ho fatta...
<mia-sl15> ti ho messo il link con le caratteristiche del pc
<krabador> mia-sl15, ok
<krabador> scarica lubuntu
<krabador> lubuntu 15.10
<mia-sl15> anche se al momento ho ubuntu 10.4?
<krabador> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/15.10/release/lubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<krabador> si
<krabador> ubuntu 15.10 è troppo pesante per il pc che hai
<krabador> mia-sl15, scaricalo nella cartella Scaricati
<mia-sl15> ok!
<krabador> una volta che ha finito lo scarico, formatta la pendrive
<mia-sl15> ok
<krabador> una volta formattata. apri il terminale
<krabador> cd ~/Scaricati
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sudo dd if=lubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdx
<krabador> dove x deve essere la lettera di unità della pendrive
<krabador> che verifichi con il comando sudo fdisk -l
<mia-sl15> ok
<mia-sl15> poi...? r
<krabador> che ti serve?
<krabador> se fai tutto bene avrai fatto la pendrive
<krabador> leggi il manuale del notebook per vedere come accedere nel bios,
<krabador> ci accedi, imposti la pendrive per partire
<krabador> !installazione | mia-sl15
<ubot-it> mia-sl15: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> ed in bocca al lupo .
<krabador> per tutto il resto , c'è cristian_c
<cristian_c> -,-
<mia-sl15> perfetto!! Grazie mille!!
<mia-sl15> spero di riuscirci..
<mia-sl15> ciao!
<krabador> bene, mia-sl15
<krabador> chiedi qui, se incontri problemi
<mia-sl15> ma... una domanda, quindi prima non partiva l'installazione perchè era troppo pesante?
<mia-sl15> perchè il mio problema iniziale era  quello
<mia-sl15> ke nn parte l'installazionw
<mia-sl15> *e
<krabador> "ma  non accade niente" , come hai detto di la
<krabador> non credo proprio " perchè era troppo pesante"
<mia-sl15> ah...ok.. vabbè ci provo...
<mia-sl15> grazie ancora..
<mia-sl15> bye
<asdfsf> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lenoire> domandaa, c è un modo per utilizzare un programma per windows che non si apre con wine?
<Mr_Pan> lenoire, direi di no
<lenoire> mmmm ultima cosa... io ho provato a installare win sul mio pc.. ma mi dice che non trova ildriver dove installarlo...D: che vor di?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Davide> ciao a tutti, ho da pochi giorni installato ubuntu 15.10, ma ho problema con le geasture del touchpad più nello specifico con il pinch to zoom, non mi funziona con nessun programma es.firefox,chromium, gimp, inkscape, foto ecc ecc). Per favore qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano?
<Iperbole> ciao, ubuntu a tutti :)
<Iperbole> <krabador> ce l'abbiamo fatta!
<Iperbole> grazie.
<Iperbole> Però ho ancora il problema che non mi riconosce la lingua italiana... me la seleziona in rosso come se fosse un errore :(
<Memo95> ciao
<Iperbole> ciao qualcuno sa dove trovo il client di posta su ubuntu studio?
<Iperbole> non trovo nemmeno la guida
<Iperbole> ubuntu studio è un po diverso...
<Memo95> io ho da fare dual boot su un imac g5 powerpc, e ci devo mettere ubuntu... come faccio?
<Iperbole> se era windows ti potevo aiutare anche io ma con mac no, devi aspettare i capoccia
<Memo95> chissà quando risponderanno :/
<Memo95> help...
<Iperbole> invoca <ubot-it>
<Memo95> ??
<Iperbole> :p
<Iperbole> dicevo x gioco
<Iperbole> cmq è evidente che non ci si fila nessuno XD
<Memo95> lol
<Iperbole> <krabador> soccorrici... Aiutaci...! please :'(
<Memo95> non rispondono proprio^^
<didone> Buon pomeriggio a tutti e grazie dell'ospitalità. Alcuni giorni fa il mio computer vecchio di circa 10 anni con una distribuzione xubuntu  15.10 si è  bruciato, ne ho comprato uno nuovo su cui ho installato kubuntu 14.04  con un nuovo hard disk. Ho collegato il vecchio hard disk per recuperare i dati, ma risulta danneggiato. So che esistono procedu
<didone> re per recuperare almeno qualche dato. Mi potete aiutare?
<Iperbole> salve chi c'è?
<Iperbole> vabbè, ci riprovo stasera...........................................ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Memo95> non rispondono tanto
<nex_necis> sti maledetti
<nex_necis> con quello che li paghiamo manco rispondono
<nex_necis> didone: photorec, lo trovi nei repository. Serve a recuperare dati cancellati o corrotti. Ma "danneggiato" è un pò vago
<didone> grazie, sul danneggiato non ho molte informazioni, so solo che una volta montato si vede solo la cartella grub e lost+found. Poco prima che il PC cessasse l'attività ci sono stati diversi sbalzi di corrente e  il sistema si è spento più volte.
<nex_necis> didone: aia, la vedo brutta. Non è difficile un guasto meccanico e in questo caso via software fai poco. Prova comunque con photorec
<didone> Il guasto meccanico è quello che ho temuto fin dal principio, si è bruciato anche l'alimentatore, ma speravo di fare qualcosa via software. in ogni caso, grazie per l'aiuto!
<nex_necis> ci mancherebbe
<Memo95> come si fà a fare dual boot da un imac g5 powerpc e mettere ubuntu D:
<nex_necis> Memo95: mi son trattenuto tre volte ma mò ti rispondo: butta via quell'attrezzo che insisti a chiamare computer e compratene uno vero
<Carlin0> !mac | Memo95
<ubot-it> Memo95: Ubuntu su MacBook Pro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro | Installare Ubuntu sui sistemi Mac Intel: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UbuntuMacIntel | Download di Ubuntu per PowerPc: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/ImmaginiPowerPc
<Carlin0> massì prova ...
<Carlin0> :o)
<Memo95> lo devo fare per un cliente lol, sennò l avevo già buttato via
<Carlin0> ah lo fai per lavoro ? allora ...
<krabador> nex_necis: non trattenerti, qui si fa assistenza , non si resuscitano morti o lavora gratis per intermediari
<Carlin0> !paga | Memo95
<ubot-it> Memo95: se il supporto volontario non ti è stato di aiuto sappi che Canonical, casamadre ubuntu, offre un servizio h24 di assistenza a pagamento: http://www.ubuntu.com/management , siamo sicuri che potrai avere tutto l'aiuto tecnico necessario, offrendo inoltre sostentamento ad Ubuntu!
<krabador> Memo95: dí al cliente di rivolgersi a personale specializzato , o di contattare direttamenre le risorse ufficiali di supporto Ubuntu
<Memo95> ma non è possibile farlo senza contattare nessuno?
<Memo95> perchè ho visto che si potrebbe fare in teoria, ma quando installo programmi tipo yaboot,bootx non me li fà aprire..
<krabador> Memo95: è per quelli come te , che la gente diffida dei tecnici
<Memo95> LOL io sono solamente a fare una prova di lavoro, e mi hanno detto di fare questa cosa, ma sai, senza esperienza è un pò difficile non trovi?
<Carlin0> potevi dire di no
<Carlin0> invece vuoi fare lo sborone
<nex_necis> oh mio dio, sei tu il ragazzo che ho lasciato di là due ore fa a formattare un computer? Le faremo sapere
<peppino> Salve, vorrei installare ubuntu su un portatile. Ho martirizzato il sistema operativo su un DVD ma non mi parte in automatico. Come posso fare?
<peppino> Masterizzato
<Carlin0> peppino, come lo hai masterizzato ?
<peppino> Con mac
<Carlin0> si ma come dati o come immagine ?
<peppino> immagine
<peppino> iso
<Carlin0> e riavviando il pc col dvd dentro non parte l'installazione ?
<peppino> no. Mi pare di avere capito che devo entrare nel boot ma io non uso normalmente windows per cui non so come si fa
<Carlin0> devi entrare nel bios e settare il lettore come primo dispositivo di boot
<peppino> e come si fa?
<Carlin0> questo cambia da pc a pc devi leggere il manuale del pc
<Carlin0> alle volte si preme f2 altre del o altro
<peppino> capisco ma io non ho il manuale. Non c'è un tasto da tenere premuto alla partenza?
<peppino> con F2 non funziona
<peppino> adesso provo con canc
<Carlin0> peppino, all'accensione leggi le scritte
<peppino> anche con cac non va
<Carlin0> alle volte compare press del to enter bios setup
<Carlin0> o qualcosa di simile
<peppino> ma si avvia windows direttamente
<Carlin0> che pc è peppino ?
<peppino> ho scaricato un manuale ma su windows 7, io ho il xp
<peppino> dice di tenere premuto esc
<peppino> aspè che lo faccio
<krabador> peppino, e per fare cosa?
<peppino> per entrare nel bios
<peppino> ma non va nemmeno così
<Carlin0> non riesce a bootare il dvd
<Carlin0> peppino, non centra nulla windowa
<Carlin0> queste sono cose del pc
<krabador> peppino, entrare nel bios, è una questioe del pc
<krabador> non del sistema
<krabador> peppino, leggiti il manuale del notebook, o , se è fisso, della scheda madre
<krabador> trovi tutto sui reativi siti
<peppino> Ne ho trovato un altro e mi dice di premere esc
<krabador> peppino, chiedi anche al macellaio, magari quello del tritacarne ti da qualche informazione in piu'...
<peppino> mi asa che hai ragione tu krabador
<gibi> ho scaricato ubuntu su usb con pc windows 10, ma non si installa. aprendo l'applicazione si presenta la cartella dove chiede prova e installa ma dopo aver cliccatto il pc si riavvia ma non succede nulla. aiuto
<krabador> !usbwin | gibi
<ubot-it> gibi: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> !iso | gibi
<ubot-it> gibi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> segui questi link
<krabador> in base a quello che ritieni essere il supporto di installazione che faccia al caso tuo
<Mr_Pan> buonasera ... se installo win in un partizione vuota creata ad hoc ... come ripristino poi grub ? non vorrei reinstallare anche ubuntu da capo...
<krabador> Mr_Pan, semplicemente così http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> se uefi, magari mettiti in pasto a boot repair
<Mr_Pan> krabador, ok
<Mr_Pan> krabador, niente uefi ... T400 :D
<krabador> allora alla grande
<Jaki95> Buonasera , ho caricato ubuntu 15.10 ma mi servirebbe un help per installare gnuplot 5.0.2
<krabador> !info gnuplot
<ubot-it> gnuplot (source: gnuplot): Command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.6-2 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 49 kB
<krabador> se ti accontenti di 4.6.6 , è presente nel repositories ufficiale
<krabador> e con sudo apt-get install gnuplot
<krabador> in assenza di problematiche di rete, o di repositories, la installi in un attimo
<Jaki95> ok ci provo
<Jaki95> Come l' ho avviato mi ha cjesto un sw update......nel frattempo dove lo cerco senza tribolare?
<krabador> Jaki95, nessuna tribolazione
<krabador> Jaki95, se il sistema ha problemi con gli update, è un sistema che ti darà sempre problemi
<krabador> Jaki95, scordati lo scarico degli exe , clicca clicca fine, di win, su ubuntu
<Jaki95> no no si sta aggiornando ..ha gia scaricato 140M su 250 circa...
<krabador> Jaki95, se hai 250 , non aggiornavi da un bel po'
<Jaki95> l'ho installato ieri mattina....
<krabador> Jaki95, alla fine dell'installazione ci sono degli aggiornamenti da fare
<Jaki95> dopo che mi hanno spedito il dvd immagine.
<krabador> specialmente se non sono stati selezionati "aggiornamenti e software di terze parti" in installazione , da pc correttamente connesso
<krabador> Jaki95, allora è scontato.
<borgia> ciao a tutto il canale
<krabador> Jaki95, posso chiederti che connessione ad internet hai ?
<krabador> !ciao | borgia
<ubot-it> borgia: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Jaki95> ok prima finisco aggiornamenti e poi provo con gnuplot.Linea adsl .
<krabador> Jaki95, se non avvengono corruzioni di sorta, durante il processo di aggiornamento, sudo apt-get install gnuplot , installa , senza tentativi  ...
<Jaki95> ok grazie...ci sentiamo poi.
<borgia> spero di essere nella sezione giusta.. ho scaricato la versione di ubuntustudio,ma non riesco a masterizzare la iso.
<borgia> grazie a chi mi da una mano .
<krabador> !iso | borgia
<ubot-it> borgia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> cosi'.
<krabador> assicurati di avere dvd scrivibile .
<borgia> la iso che ho scaricato per ben due volte .. potrebbe avere un problema?
<akis24> borgia:  si verifica md5sum per essere certo
<krabador>  piu' che domandare
<akis24> !md5sum | borgia
<ubot-it> borgia: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<krabador> specifica cosa hai fatto, per masterizzare
<borgia> con il sistema win, utilizzando ultra iso.mi fa vedere il contenuto,ma quando premo per creare il dvd non succede nulla. su ubuntu,
<borgia> quando vado ad aprorlo mi da errore.
<krabador> borgia, hai letto il link indicatoti "masterizzareiso" ?
 * Mr_Pan Pappa Time 
<borgia> eccomi, prima di tutto grazie a tutti voi, per la disponibilità
<borgia> vi spiego perchè vi ho chiesto aiuto
<borgia> stò cercando di capire quale sistema ubuntu ,vada meglio per le mie esigenze
<borgia> quindi scaricato le iso di xubuntu e lubunto,
<borgia> ho voluto provare anche ubuntustudio
<borgia> mentre con xubuntu e lubunto non ho avuto problemi a creare il dvd di avvio,
<borgia> con ubuntustudio non ci riuscivo.
<borgia> con le procedure usate con le iso precedenti.
<borgia> adesso con il vostro aiuto ci sono riuscito.
<borgia> usando un pc windows, senza usare prog. di terze parti... e cioè tasto destro sulla iso e richiamando il prog. di masterizzazione  stà andando .
<borgia> grazie ancora a tutti, si comincia con l'avventura ubuntu..!!
<krabador> ottimo
<krabador> per qualsiasi cosa chiedi
<borgia> grazie krabador
<borgia> sono un vecchio utente win..
<borgia> ma linux. mi ha sempre attirato
<borgia> e penso che un pc con ubuntu ci deve stare..a presto e grazie ancora.
<krabador> borgia, eeeeh :D , ma se non si fa pratica, perchè "ci deve stare" ?
<borgia> infatti. da adesso in poi si farà pratica.
<Iperbole> sera
<Iperbole> c'è qualcuno?
<cristian_c> Iperbole: secondo te?
<cristian_c> Iperbole: hai dato un'occhiata alla lista utenti del canale, per caso?
<Iperbole> si
<cristian_c> casomai avesi dubbi
<Iperbole> era così anche oggi pm ma non mi rispendeva nessuno
<val7> buonasera
<cristian_c> Iperbole: e allora perché domandi se ci sia qualcuno in canale?
<cristian_c> !pazienza | Iperbole
<ubot-it> Iperbole: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<val7> posso chiedere un informazione?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Iperbole
<ubot-it> Iperbole: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<cristian_c> !chiedi | val7
<ubot-it> val7: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<val7> per l in stallazione da usb di ubuntu15.10
<Iperbole> ok
<val7> ho creato la chiavetta usb
<Iperbole> ho il problema della scrittura segnata in rosso
<val7> ma quando faccio il boot da usb lo schermo rimane nero con trattino lampeggiante in alto a sinistra
<cristian_c> Iperbole: dove, come, quando?
<Iperbole> qui per esempio
<cristian_c> val7: e come l'hai creata questa chiavetta?
<krabador> Iperbole, impostazioni sistema --- supporto lingue
<cristian_c> Iperbole: quale client irc utilizzi?
<val7> ho provato prima unetbootin-windows-613
<krabador> ti assicuri che ci sia italiano dappertutto, e rimuovi l'inglese
<krabador> !usbwin | val7
<ubot-it> val7: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> usa questo per fare la pendrive, formattala, scaricalo ed usalo
<Iperbole> xchat
<val7> ho provato anche LinuxLive USB Creator 2.9.4
<cristian_c> Iperbole: allora supporto lingue, come ti ha detto kravador
<val7> ma uguale
<cristian_c> krabador
<krabador> val7, leggi
<Iperbole> si è vero, ho italiano ed inglese
<Iperbole> ora la tolgo
<val7> ok provo
<val7> la usb devo formattarla prima?
<val7> fat32 o ntfs?
<Iperbole> ma devo riavviare per rendere effettiva la modifica?
<krabador> si
<Iperbole> perche segna sempre rosso
<Iperbole> ok
<krabador> segna rosso, perchè il conto bancario collegato al supporto, è in rosso
<Iperbole> prima che chiudo, esiste una guida per ubuntu studio in itaiano?
<val7> ntfs?
<val7> fat32?
<krabador> Iperbole, che tipo di artista sei ?
<krabador> val7, fat32
<val7> ok
<val7> grazie
<cristian_c> val7: ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> scrivi pure in canale
<val7> lo step 4 di universal usb installer?
<krabador> val7, non mettere altro spazio
<val7> lascio 0 quindi
<val7> ok
<val7> grazie
<Iperbole> tutto rosso come prima
<krabador> Jaki95, ho i privati disabilitati
<cristian_c> Iperbole: hai il correttore italiano?
<Iperbole> non lo so
<Iperbole> come lo vedo
<krabador> Iperbole, in supporto lingue, hai visto " strumenti linguistici e controllo ortografico" ?
<Iperbole> non ho queta voce
<krabador> Iperbole, installa/rimuovi lingue
<Iperbole> ok
<Iperbole> poi
<krabador> Iperbole, "strumenti linguistici e controllo ortografico"
<krabador> per lingue installate
<Jaki95> Aggiornato tutto.Dato comando sudo apt-get install gnuplot-nox....sta scaricando!
<Iperbole> attualmente è installata solo la lingua italiana
<Iperbole> e non ho questa voce in questa sezione
<cristian_c> Iperbole: dpkg -l ! grep spell | pastebinit
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14894572/
<cristian_c> oh, scusa
<Iperbole> non c'è proprio visto?
<cristian_c> Iperbole: dpkg -l | grep spell | pastebinit
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14894597/
<jester-> serve aspell-it per italico
<krabador> Iperbole, fai screenshot di supporto lingue
<krabador> !image | Iperbole
<ubot-it> Iperbole: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> sì, gli manca il correttore
<Iperbole> http://imageshack.com/a/img922/1427/SjjiQE.png
<Iperbole> non ho nemmeno office c'ho fatto caso adesso :/
<krabador> Iperbole, fa un'immagine di installa rimuovi
<Iperbole> http://imageshack.com/a/img921/2842/Izecg0.png
<krabador> si, magari dela lingua italiana.. .
<krabador> Iperbole, sistema i
<krabador> sistema input della tastiera,seleziona ibus
<krabador> clicca su applica globalmente
<krabador> impostazioni --- inserimento testo
<krabador> fa screen
<peppino> ce l'abbiamo fatta
<krabador> forse peppino ha trovato una fidanzata....
<cristian_c> è possibile
<Mr_Pan> krabador, è più facile che Intel rilasci il microcode dei suoi processori ..
<Iperbole> http://imageshack.com/a/img922/8387/N1ni5Q.png
<Iperbole> spero di aver capito bene perchè le voci che mi hai dato non sono proprio uguali a quelle che ho
<krabador> infatti, hai ubuntu studio che ha xfce
<krabador> e ci sono differenze
<Iperbole> ah ok
<Iperbole> ho un dubbio, qui lascio tutto com'è?  https://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/400x225q90/923/Pg4D1T.png
<cristian_c> Iperbole: è assai sfocata l'immagine
<cristian_c> o troppo piccola
<Iperbole> https://imageshack.com/i/pnPg4D1Tp
<krabador> Iperbole, impostazioni , tastiera, mappatura, ce l'hai ?
<cristian_c> non è necessario abilitare i partner, se non ti servono
<cristian_c> contengono alcune applicazioni e pacchetti, tipo skype
<Iperbole> http://imageshack.com/a/img923/8954/Pg4D1T.png
<cristian_c> !repository | Iperbole
<ubot-it> Iperbole: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<cristian_c> Iperbole: dpkg -l | grep spell | pastebinit
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14894949/
<Iperbole> perchè il tasto super non mi funziona?
<cristian_c> Iperbole: sudo apt-get install aspell-it
<Iperbole> installato
<Iperbole> devo riavviare?
<krabador> Iperbole, impostazioni, tastiera, mappatura, ce l'hai ?
<Iperbole> guardo
<Iperbole> si c'è
<krabador> eh, diresti come sta settato ?
<Iperbole> su variante c'è ita
<Iperbole> usa predefiniti sistema
<krabador> in installazione supporto lingue
<akis24> togli la spunta e imposta manualmente la tastiera ita  sotto dovresti avere "add layout "o qualcosa del genere e con le frecce portala al primo posto .. e volendo puoi rimuovere quella inglese
<krabador> sistema input della tastiera , com'è settato ?
<krabador> esatto, fa, in impostazioni, tastiera, mappatura , come dice akis24
<Iperbole> Configurazione attiva: xim (normalmente assente)
<Iperbole> Configurazione automatica: none (normalmente  ibus oppure fcitx oppure uim
<Iperbole> vuoi sapere queste cose qui?
<akis24> iperbole posta screen delle impostazioni tastiera
<Iperbole> https://imageshack.us/i/pmSjjiQEp
<krabador> sistema input della tastiera, metti ibus, come ti ho detto anche abbondantemente prima
<krabador> poi impostazioni, tastiera, mappatura, metti italiana
<akis24> Iperbole: quello è supporto lingue non tastiera .. sul menu delle impostazioni hai la voce " tastiera "
<Iperbole> cioè devo modificare il testo mettendo come prima voce ibus?
<krabador> Iperbole, hai
<krabador> Iperbole, un
<krabador> Iperbole, menu
<krabador> Iperbole, a tendina
<Iperbole> no non c'è
<krabador> in "sistema input della tastiera"
<krabador> si
<krabador> lo sto guardando nell'immagine che hai postato
<krabador> di supporto lingue
<krabador> impostazioni , supporto lingue , sistema input della tastiera , impostare ibus
<krabador> <krabador> poi impostazioni, tastiera, mappatura, metti italiana
<Iperbole> la tendina di imput mi da nessuna
<krabador> cliccando sulla simpaticissima freccetta a destra di "nessuna"_
<krabador> ?
<Iperbole> nessuna
<Iperbole> vabbè vabbè....
<Iperbole> ci arrivo
<Iperbole> è evidente che qualcosa da qualche parte manca
<krabador> Iperbole, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/os-release | pastebinit
<Iperbole> me lo aveva già fatto installare un tuo collega
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14895541/
<krabador> vai col secondo, ed incolla qui
<krabador> ok
<krabador> Iperbole, chiudi tutte le finestre, lascia aperta solo questa chat, ed il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> Iperbole, il primo, ed il terzo
<Iperbole> cosa primo e terzo?
<akis24> Iperbole:  i comandi che ti ha dato krabador sono 3 in tutto se togli il secondo restano  1 e 3
<Iperbole> poteva anche essere inerente ai link che mi trovo nel terminale...
<Iperbole> cmq ho fatto e adesso?
<akis24> posta i link che hai avuto Iperbole  e dai
<Iperbole> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Iperbole> il terzo comando che ho inserito mi ha impajato il terminale
<Iperbole> cmq il primo è questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/14895720/
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14895748/
<Carlin0> Iperbole, fammi capire : il problema qual'è?
<jester-> strano il pastebinit di Iperbole che nasconde la lista
<Carlin0> l'è mort
<jester-> e le anda un cunfusion
<cristian_c> Iperbole: cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<jester-> cristian_c: lol
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14895921/
<Iperbole> carlin0 il problema è che non ho la tastiera italiana o meglio la correzione, mi sottolinea tutto in rosso
<Iperbole> la lingua italiana però è installata
<Carlin0> Iperbole, una cosa è il correttore un'altra la tastiera
<Carlin0> Iperbole, dove ti sottolinea in rosso ?
<Iperbole> hai ragione
<Iperbole> qui su xchat
<Iperbole> mentre scrivo mi da tutto sbagliato
<cristian_c> Iperbole: dpkg -l | grep spell | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Iperbole, dal menù impostazioni → preferenze → area testo → dizionario da usare ... cosa hai ?
<Iperbole> sto cercando, ho ubuntu studio e le voci sono diverse
<cristian_c> Iperbole: in xchat
<Emins85> salve, ho un problema con la visualizzazione del desktop. Vedo a malapena la barra laterale e la barra superiore è del tutto fuori schermo, allego screenshot
<Carlin0> xchat è uguale
<Iperbole> ah ok
<cristian_c> Emins85: sei attaccato a una tv?
<Emins85> si
<cristian_c> Emins85: allora, controlla le impostazioni del televisore
<Iperbole> non trovo dizionario
<cristian_c> relative a risoluzione e rapporto d'aspeto
<Iperbole> sono in area testo
<cristian_c> aspetto
<Emins85> sto cercando un attimo, intanto grazie
<cristian_c> !image  Iperbole
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'image  Iperbole'
<cristian_c> !image | Iperbole
<ubot-it> Iperbole: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> Iperbole: dpkg -l | grep spell | pastebinit
<Iperbole> ok
<Emins85> Cristian_c grazie mille risolto. Buona serata
<Iperbole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14896132/
<cristian_c> Emins85: di niente
<Carlin0> Iperbole, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Carlin0> e scegli it utf8
<Iperbole> cmq solo qui  me lo fa credo
<cristian_c> Iperbole: comunque , puoi installare anche hexchat
<Iperbole> ho scritto una email e non me l'ha evidenziato il testo
<cristian_c> al posto di xchat
<cristian_c> 'è molyo + completo'
<cristian_c> !info hexchat
<ubot-it> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu2 (wily), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Carlin0> è anche + aggiornato hexchat
<Iperbole> avete il comando o vado su spftware?
<cristian_c> Iperbole: ?
<Carlin0> suido apt install hexchat
<cristian_c> che è spftware?
<Carlin0> ops
<cristian_c> ah, software
<Carlin0> sudo apt install hexchat
<jester-> oh non ci vuole tanto a capire che trolla
<Iperbole> che roba è trolla?
<jester-> xhcat ha semmpre funzato in auto con aspell basta ablitare la voce
<jester-> !troll | Iperbole è la tua fotografia
<ubot-it> Iperbole è la tua fotografia: Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> ma siccome cristian_c e krabador sono fatalemte attratti dai troll tollerano
<Iperbole> trollerano volevi dire :p
<akis24> Iperbole: ci hai fatto impazzire per nulla il client differenzia colori per essere piu' leggibile mica segnala un errore  ma per favore ...
<jester-> ha pire il pastebin it che gioca a nascondino
<akis24> e gia'
<jester-> ha pure*
<salvo> buona sera
<jester-> cosi non si vede che sta usando il solito tarocco
<salvo> ho comprato d POCO un notebook hp compaq 7300 e per renderlo accettabile ho cancellato windows
<salvo> e caricato ubuntu15.0
<Jaki95> Krobador , grazie.Tutto aggiornato.Gnuplot 4.6 installato e funzionante.Grazie ancora.
<Iperbole> non è vero e questo screeshot n'è la prova... osservate il rosso stile maestra delle elementari.
<salvo> mi funziona tutto tranne la rete wireless
<Iperbole> http://imageshack.com/a/img921/4337/dEzQwc.png
<salvo> neanche si accende piu la spia
<salvo> mi
<akis24> Iperbole: fatti un favore e fallo anche a noi se guardi nelle preferenze di xchat " colori " capirai spero per te
<cristian_c> Iperbole: e casualmente tutte le righe rosse sono quelle in cui compare il tuo nick
<cristian_c> e le altre no
<cristian_c> sempre casualmente
<cristian_c> salvo: è una cosa recente?
<salvo> adesso
<cristian_c> salvo: numero di versione di ubuntu
<salvo> 15.0
<Iperbole> ma avete visto la scree?
<Iperbole> screen?
<Iperbole> vabbè, non fa niente
<Iperbole> vi lascio in pace
<cristian_c> salvo: siì preciso
<salvo> 15.10
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> salvo: hai appena installato?
<salvo> si
<salvo> da cinque minuti
<cristian_c> salvo: in sessione di prova, prima di installare
<salvo> e sono collegato via cavo ethernet
<cristian_c> la rete wireless andava?
<salvo> si con windows
<salvo> non ho fatto la sessione di prova
<salvo> ho installato direttamente
<jester-> salvo  lspci | grep -i network
<jester-> nel terminale
<salvo> 10:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<jester-> salvo: in impostazioni sistema vai in moduli aggiuntivi e abilita il deriver consigliato
<salvo> scusami ma non vedo moduli aggiuntivi
<akis24> salvo: driver aggiuntivi
<salvo> neanche
<cristian_c> salvo: software-properties-gtk
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<cristian_c> salvo: e manda una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | salvo
<ubot-it> salvo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<salvo> rieccomi
<salvo> allora scusatemi
<salvo> ho trovato finalmente drive aggiuntivi
<salvo> mi indica il drive del wireless
<salvo> faccio ripristina
<salvo> ma non succede niente
<cristian_c> ripristina cosa?
<salvo> il drive
<cristian_c> !image | salvo
<ubot-it> salvo: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<salvo> non posso fare la foto col notebook
<cristian_c> salvo: tasto stamp
<salvo> aspettate
<salvo> forse ci sono
<salvo> https://imgur.com/hcxePiJ
<cristian_c> salvo: è impostato 'non usare il dispositivo'
<cristian_c> nella parte alta della finestra
<jester-> abilita lo sta
<salvo> si
<salvo> ho cambiato e ho fatto ripristina
<jester-> nabilita lo sta e fai applica modifiche
<jester-> o non ti cambia un casso
<salvo> ho fatto cosi come dici tu
<salvo> applica modifiche
<cristian_c> salvo: e hai riavviato?
<cristian_c> l'os
<salvo> ma poi mi spunta sempre NON USARE IL DISPOSITIVO
<salvo> in pratica forse non riesce a caricare i drive
<salvo> lo possiamo vedere dal terminale forse
<salvo> quando mi hai fatto digitare il comando dal terminale
<salvo> poi mi dava errore
<salvo> se me lo ridigiti di nuovo
<salvo> forse lo recuperiamo l'errore
<cristian_c> salvo: che comando?
<cristian_c> software-properties-gtk?
<salvo> quello che mi hai postato
<salvo> quando non trovavo i drive aggiuntivi tramite terminale
<cristian_c> salvo: sìì più specifico
<salvo> era un riga di comando
<cristian_c> software-properties-gtk?
<salvo> per vedere i drive aggiuntivi
<salvo> si bravo
<salvo> https://imgur.com/XpfEqh4
<salvo> ecco ora si vede l'errore
<jester-> salvo: ci vuole tanto in driver aggiuntivi abilitare lo sta e poi cliccare applica modifiche?
<salvo> lo faccio
<salvo> ma mi da questo errore
<jester-> salvo: ma se prima eri entrato da pannello di controllo
<jester-> che cazzo centra il comando da terminale
<salvo> se vedi mi da un errore
<jester-> sei socio di iperbole per caso?
<salvo> guarda la foto
<salvo> hai visto la foto?
<cristian_c> salvo: sudo software-properties-gtk
<jester-> salvo: da errore digitando la stringa nel termianale entra da imostazioni sistema
<salvo> forse ora va christian
<salvo> ora sta ,lavorando su applicazione modifiche
<provachatex> ciao a tutti
<Carlin0> !ciao | provachatex
<ubot-it> provachatex: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<provachatex> chi  è che mi da un link dove poter trovare una guida su come configurare correttamente la sezione "aggiornamenti software" e tutte le sue impostazioni derivate all'interno ( per configurare correttamente intendo per mantenere linux sicuro   e stabile )
<jester-> !apt | provachatex
<ubot-it> provachatex: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<jester-> provachatex: oppure usi software center del sistema
<provachatex> grazie ubot
<provachatex> ecco jester intendevo appunto sapere cosa cliccare e cosa non cliccare nelle schede "grafiche" in aggiornamenti software
<jester-> provachatex: se ci sono aggiornamentio li propone in automatico
<jester-> con tanto di avviso
<provachatex> ad esempio driver proprietari è giusto cliccarlo?
<provachatex> oppure software con restrizioni ?
<jester-> se servono si, tipo  invidia
<Carlin0> quello non è un aggiornamento , che driver ti propone ?
<provachatex> no be non mi propone nessun driver
<jester-> Carlin0: è tutta una compagnia, fanno i turni
<Carlin0> mi sa di si jester-
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> si divertono con poco
<jester-> faiga questa sconosciuta
<jester-> calimero_82: olaha sempre a tradurre per fcm?
<calimero_82> ciao jester- vieni su chat-it
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-06
<pinkri> Buongiorno a tutti, ho bisogno di aiuto perchè non riesco a scrivere la chiocciola con xubuntu. qualcuno sa come si fa?
<krabador> alt ò
<Mr_Pan> alt gr ò
<serverino> alt gr @
<pinkri> non funziona
<Mr_Pan> pinkri, hai la tastiera italiana configurata?!
<pinkri> ho appena installato questo sistema operativo e scrivo con una qwerty
<pinkri> i tasti rispondono alla lingua italiana. ma la chiocciola non si può fare
<pinkri> come faccio a sapere se ho la tastiera italiana configurata?
<Mr_Pan> pinkri, al lmomento dell'installazione hai scelto italiana o italiana svizzera ad esempio ...
<pinkri> italiana
<fabio_cc> pinkri, in alto a destra compare un quadratino con "it" o "en"?
<pinkri> non c'è niente solo calendario volume e freccette connessione
<fabio_cc> pinkri, vai in impostazioni di sistema -> inserimento testo
<fabio_cc> pinkri, su xubuntu non so di preciso come si chiami
<Mr_Pan> pinkri, clicca sul menu in basso a sinistra ... nello spazio bianco scrivi tastiera e dai invio
<pinkri> fatto
<pinkri> non so che altro fare
<Mr_Pan> poi seleziona Mappatura e controlla se hai scelto Italiana e 105 tasti generica PC
<Carlin0> pinkri, ma hai sistemato o no ?
<pinkri> no ora ho scelto e dice che devo riavviare. ora provo grazie per l'aiuto. se non riesco mi farò viva sulla chat
<Carlin0> riavviare per settare la tastiera ?
<krabador> Carlin0, non conviene agitarli
<pinkri> Salve eccomi di nuovo qui per il problema della chiocciola, anche dopo il riavvio non riesco a scriverla
<Carlin0> pinkri, apri un terminale
<pinkri> ok
<Carlin0> pinkri, sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Carlin0> pinkri, sudo service keyboard-setup restart
<pinkri> tra l'uno e l'altro devo dare invio?
<Carlin0> ovvio
<Carlin0> dopo il primo ti fa scegliere una serie di cose
<krabador> pinkri, quando hai installato, eri connesso ad internet, ed hai settato le voci "aggiornamenti " e "software di terze parti" ?
<pinkri> scusa ma sono alle prime armi. si aggiornamenti
<pinkri> si
<pinkri> si è aperta una pagina con dei nomi di tastiere
<Carlin0> pinkri,  che nomi propone ?
<pinkri> generica 101 tasti pc e tante altre
<riccardo> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/rhxFhIArRPGZHjfUQxPZ
<Carlin0> pinkri,  generica 105 tasti c'è?
<riccardo> salve, qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano con gli ultimi aggiornamenti?
<krabador> riccardo, ecco, controlla la connessione ad internet
<pinkri> si generica 105 tasti Intl pc
<riccardo> krabador, la connessione c'è!
<krabador> siamo sicuri ?
<krabador> ma sicuri sicuri?
<Carlin0> ok pinkri scegli quella e vai avanti
<krabador> riccardo, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update
<riccardo> krabador, sono qui a chattare, dovrebbe esserci...
<krabador> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> riccardo, va in questo sito, incolla il risultato del comando
<pinkri> tasto da usare come Alt destro
<krabador> riccardo, premi paste, ed incolla qui il link
<pinkri> Carlin0 scelgo : la disposizione predefinita della tastiera?
<Carlin0> si pinkri
<riccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14908778/
<krabador> riccardo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> riccardo, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<riccardo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14908792/
<pinkri> mi dice di chiudere e riavviare ora provo e poi nel caso entro di nuovo in chat. comunque mille grazie
<Carlin0> no pinkri aspe
<Carlin0> pinkri, sudo service keyboard-setup restart
<Carlin0> e poi prova se va pinkri
<krabador> riccardo, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<pinkri> Carlin0  ho scbagliato e ho chiuso ops!
<Carlin0> riapri il terminale e dai il comando
<pinkri> ok
<riccardo> krabador, si e fermato il cursore e non esce nulla!
<riccardo> è
<pinkri> Carlin0 mi dice comando non trovato
<Carlin0> pinkri, hai fatto copia incolla del comando ?
<pinkri> no  l ho scritto
<krabador> riccardo, attendi. Se sei rimasto indietro di aggiornamenti , li sta scaricando ed installando adesso
<Carlin0> copia/Incolla che non sbagli
<riccardo> krabador, ok
<pinkri> Carlin0 servizio non riconosciuto (in inglese)
<Carlin0> prova a riavviare pinkri
<pinkri> Carlin0 comunque ti ringrazio per il tempo che mi hai dedicato
<pinkri> Carlin0 ci sei? non posso ancora scrivere la chiocciola
<Carlin0> pinkri, mi spiace ho finito gli argomenti ...
<Carlin0> ma con win funzionava ?
<pinkri> va be non fa niente, sei stato fin troppo paziente. Grazie e alla prossima
<pinkri> con win tutto perfetto da anni
<Carlin0> non saprei ...
<akis24> pinkri: AltGr + ò  non va' ?
<fabio_cc> pinkri, prova nel terminale:  setxkbmap it
<pinkri> il pc è un pò vecchio perciò mi hanno consigliato xubuntu e non ubuntu
<pinkri> non va con i classici tasti di win
<pinkri> il comando nel terminale non da nessun risultato torna il cursore e basta
<fabio_cc> pinkri, ok, prova a fare la chiocciola
<pinkri> no niente
<fabio_cc> rinuncio anche io
<akis24> pinkri: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3159782 dagli un occhiata
<fabio_cc> pinkri, solo per curiosità, prova a premere ctrl+alt+@, invece che alt gr + @
<pinkri> risolto non so come AltGr+@. grazie a tutti per l'aiuto
<akis24> eh
<pinkri> akis24 avevi ragione ma (stupisa io) non avevo fatto caso alla differenza tra alt e altgr!!!!!!!
<krabador> ...
<akis24> importante che hai risolto
<pinkri> comunque grazie a tutti e buona giornata
<guest___> ciao ragazzi ho dei problemi con wget mi da errore 404
<guest___> sto cercando di scaricare i wallpaper di bing
<fabio_cc> guest___, l'errore 404 è not found
<fabio_cc> guest___, probabilmente l'url è sbagliat
<fabio_cc> o
<guest___> http://www.bing.com/az/hprichbg/rb/PiandiGembro_ROW12991871270_1920x1080.jpg
<guest___> non voglio scaricare quell'immagine ma tutte
<guest___> quelle che sono in quell'indirizzo
<akis24> guest___:  destro del mouse salva come immagine
<guest___> voglio scaricare tutte le immagini
<fabio_cc> guest___, allora non riguarda propriamente il supporto ubuntu, prova a chiede in #ubuntu-it-chat, postando il comando esatto che dai
<fabio_cc> !chat | guest___
<ubot-it> guest___: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabio_cc> mica c'era bisogno di uscire
<Mattia> Ciao
<Mattia> Ho un problema con Lubuntu :(
<Carlin0> esponilo Mattia e se qualcuno sa risponde
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0, li spaventi ...
<Mr_Pan> :P
<Carlin0> sembrava timido lol
<mattia> Hey
<mattia> scusat
<Carlin0> ci ha ripensato
<mattia> scusate*
<mattia> Ho sbagliato a chiudere
<mattia> No non sono timido ahahaha LoL
<mattia> Comunque stavamo dicendo...
<Carlin0> mattia, esponi il problema possibilmente tutto su un asola riga
<mattia> Praticamente non mi fa proseguire con l'installazione in quanto mi richiede il cd di installazione che però è gia dentro
<Carlin0> mattia, cd o usb ?
<mattia> cd
<Carlin0> ma si avvia ?
<mattia> si si
<mattia> non il sistema, ma il cd parte
<Carlin0> e poi ?
<mattia> al 70% dell'installazione mi richiede il cd, praticamente lo sto installando con la alternate
<Carlin0> alternate ... ma esiste ancora ?
<mattia> yes. ma non mi fa connettere il pc a internet
<mattia> trova la rete, ma non si collega e non so il perchè
<Carlin0> mattia, hai controllato il md5sum della iso ?
<mattia> non ancora
<mattia> scusate ora scappo. torno dopo
<mattia> riloggo tra 30 minuti ;)
<Carlin0> controlla quello
<mattia> okay. a dopo. Ciao :)
<ufalc> salve ragazzi, e buon pomeriggio (y) mi servirebbe una dritta, un buon programma per masterizzare immagini ISO su chiavetta usb. per masterizare Ubuntu, Fedora, ... e così via...
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<dryblow> Domanda rivolta agli utilizzatori di nvidia geforce m, quanto trovate maturo bumblebee se lo utilizzate o perché non lo utilizzate e preferite nvidia-prime acceso/spento? Sto cercando di capire se per il mio utilizzo è meglio utilizzarlo al posto di prime-settings visto che non uso costantemente la nvidia ma ho invece bisogno che la batteria regga.
<jester-> dryblow: prime dovrebbe essere automatico, dovrebbe
<dryblow> automatico in che senso scusa? Io lo sempre usato accento o spento.
<dryblow> l'ho*
<jester-> nel senso che fa lo switch fra integrata e nvidia se serve
<jester-> se acceso fa il suo lavoro se spento usi solo l'integrata
<dryblow> però la utilizza a livello globale, no? Significa anche per il desktop enviroment (cosa poco utile)
<jester-> dryblow: lo utilizza se serve
<jester-> se usi office userà l'integrata se fai gioco in 3d passa a nvidia
<dryblow> E' possibile bloccare alcuni processi sull'integrata non permettendo il passaggio?
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida/NvidiaOptimus
<jester-> http://www.nvidia.com/object/optimus_technology.html
<Pinguino> Salve ho un problemino con chrome, dopo averlo installato non mi parte, potete aiutarmi?
<jester-> Pinguino: installato come
<Pinguino> sono andato sulla pagina di chrome ed ho fatto installa la versione per ubuntu facendolo aprire dal software center...
<jester-> Pinguino: dpkg -l | grep chrome
<jester-> Pinguino: dpkg -l | grep chromium
<dryblow> Anch'io avevo visto quei due link, quindi il bilanciamento optimus dovrebbe funzionare da attiva. Quindi una funzione sulla falsariga della versione windows non è possibile se non con bumbleebee
<jester-> dryblow: pure winz usa optimus leggi nella pagina nvidia
<cristian_c> dryblow:  con bumblebee puoi scegliere quale gpu deve utilizzare una determinata applicazione
<jester-> a mano
<Pinguino> fatto esce questo messaggio: ii  google-chrome-stable                                  48.0.2564.103-1                            i386         The web browser from Google
<Pinguino> ii  xserver-xorg-video-openchrome                         1:0.3.3-1ubuntu1                           i386         X.Org X server -- VIA display driver
<cristian_c> jester-: esatto
<jester-> Pinguino: dai google-chrome-stable
<cristian_c> dryblow: man optirun
<Pinguino> adesso si mi si è aperta la pagina di chrome, però comunque non mi naviga.
<jester-> Pinguino: firefox si?
<Pinguino> si sto chattando da lì
<jester-> Pinguino: purgalo e reinstallalo
<dryblow> Chiaro e grazie entrambi, forse non era chiaro il funzionamento di optimus su windows e lo paragonavo ad accento/ spento su linux erroneamente.
<dryblow> Aggiungo una domanda se non vi dispiace, è normale che se passa parecchio carico sulla gpu intel/nvidia intel_pstate mi riduce la frequenza massima dei core?
<jester-> dryblow: non so se intel sfrutta la cpu ma farà quello che serve
<cristian_c> dryblow: ma che ci devi fare con optimus?
<dryblow> Mi ha preoccupato il fatto che pstate ieri mi ha portato a 0 il valore e spento il turbobust
<jester-> ciumbia
<cristian_c> dryblow: linux non è ottimizzato a livello energetico come windows, i produttori le ottimizzano per windows
<cristian_c> dipende sempre da cosa ci devi fare
<jester-> specialmente le paranoie
<dryblow> Lo so bene ma volevo capire se il mio è un caso isolato dovuto a qualche mia recente modifica oppure una comportamento regolare
<dryblow> Ci ho fatto caso solo ieri in sono arrivato a pstate a 0 con un gioco in java 3d mentre con applicazioni blande ma un po' impegnative mi porta da 100 ad 80% o meno
<jester-> dryblow: lo sai cose è pstate?
<dryblow> intel_pstate gestisce clock dei cores, scaling gover ed altri parametri delle cpu intel
<jester-> dryblow: nu fa semplicemente lo scaling
<dryblow> Non lo scaling forse, ma sicuramente tutto quello che riguarda le frequenze
<jester-> dryblow: un driver fa quello per cui è stato progettato
<jester-> il comportamento dipende da qualche fattore
<dryblow> si mi riferivo allo scaling delle frequenze ma non del governor.
<jester-> per esempio su un pc scarso e no
<jester-> se non buggato fa quello che serve per far funzare al meglio la grafica del pc
<dryblow> Scusa, mi sono espresso decisamente male.
<jester-> se poi vogliamo farci delle paranoie tiriamo natale menandocela addosso
<dryblow> Si suppongo faccia esattamente quel che dici
<Pinguino> Grazie, ho fatto come hai detto, doveva essere rimasto qualche residuo perché adesso funziona, grazie ancora.
<dryblow> Quindi intel_pstate fa anche lo scaling gover? Ho notato che all'avvio parte con performance e dopo 30 secondi circa passa a powersave
<supersonic> salve a tutti
<supersonic> volevo sapere come faccio a passare le foto dal mio iphone6 ad ubuntu
<supersonic> (ultima versione)
<supersonic> quando inserisco il cavetto non mi apre nessuna periferica come mai
<supersonic> ?
<krabador> stacca iphone
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> attacca iphone
<krabador> digita dmesg
<krabador> invio
<krabador> !pastebin | supersonic
<ubot-it> supersonic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> supersonic: linux in generale è poco adatto a dialogare con in cellofoni
<krabador> diciamo che apple se ne sbatte alquanto di favorire che i propri devices dialoghino con i vari sistemi
<jester-> ma tutti i cellofoni hanno il driver winz
<jester-> poi se li attacchi in modalità usb dati qualcosa vedi
<jester-> aifono non ha opzioni
<krabador> già
<jester-> supersonic: virtualizza winz e installa itunes
<krabador> jester-, l'ha venduto .
<jester-> venduto winz?
<krabador> jester-, l'iphone
<lusy80> ciao
<lusy80> ho comprato una stampante hp 3830, come posso installarla s( ho un sistema  ubuntu 12.04)
<cristian_c> lusy80:
<cristian_c> !info hplip-gui
<ubot-it> hplip-gui (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging - GUI utilities (Qt-based). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.15.7-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 19 kB, installed size 140 kB
<lusy80> !info hplip-gui
<ubot-it> hplip-gui (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging - GUI utilities (Qt-based). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.15.7-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 19 kB, installed size 140 kB
<cristian_c> lusy80: puoii fare una prova e vedere se va
<cristian_c> lusy80: fino ad ora cosa avevi provato?
<lusy80> cristian_c, ciao
<lusy80> non oh ancora fatto niente
<lusy80> ho tolto la stampante dalla scatola e mesa sul mobile
<lusy80> ho in dotazione un cavo ethernet.
<Carlin0> lusy80,  etherent o usb ?
<lusy80> etherent
<Carlin0> strano
<cristian_c> lusy80: http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/files/hplip/3.15.11/hplip-3.15.11.run/download?use_mirror=netix
<cristian_c> lusy80: la versione presente nei repository ufficiali della 12.04 pare non vada sul tuo modello di stampante
<lusy80> dentro impostaziomi sistema-stampante, trova la mia stampante office jet 3830, pero non stampa
<djnarcotic7> Salve a tutti
<djnarcotic7> Chi ce di buon cuore che puo aiutarmi
<djnarcotic7> Ho un nuovo pc ho installato ubuntu 13.10 perche lo avevo dentro vado x aggiotnarlo ed invece non mi ha riconosciuto la scheda di rete
<krabador> 45 utenti
<cristian_c> lusy80: hai scaricato il file linkato?
<krabador> djnarcotic7, 13.10 non hai piu' niente online
<djnarcotic7> Si ma i file driver x linux 64bit sul cd della mobo ci sono
<djnarcotic7> Non riesco ad installare i driver
<krabador> djnarcotic7, senti, allineati con le versioni supportate
<djnarcotic7> Sto scaricando ultima relase 15.10
<lusy80> cristian_c,   si
<lusy80> dove lo metto il file ??
<krabador> djnarcotic7, 13.10 è un lontano ricordo da Luglio 2014
<lusy80> cristian_c,    hplip-3.15.11
<cristian_c> lusy80: e in quale cartella si trova ora?
<krabador> lusy80, , segui questo http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<lusy80> krabador,   OK eseguo
<Zarfd> buonasera a tutti, ho in quesito da proporvi. nel mio pc ho installato in principio una versione di linux (deepin) , successivamente ho installato in dual boot Zorin OS (derivato ubuntu). Adesso ho deciso di tenere solo un sistema operativo sul pc, ma ho difficoltà a farlo senza fare danni sopratutto al grub, voi mi sapreste aiutare??
<krabador> Zarfd, chiedi nelle risorse del sistema che vuoi tenere
<Zarfd> non ho capito perdonami
<krabador> qui si trattano solo http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours
<Zarfd> zoris os e praticamente ubuntu con un ambiente grafico diverso , per questo sono qui
<krabador> altrimenti puoi vedere se c'è qualcuno che le usa in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> Zarfd, praticamente != uguale
<Zarfd> quindi qui non mi potreste aiutare ??
<cristian_c> !topic | Zarfd
<ubot-it> Zarfd: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<djnarcotic> Salve a tutti
<krabador> installata 15.10 ?
<djnarcotic> Ho il file ubuntu 15.10 in iso su pen usb devo aggiornare il mio ubuntu 13.10 qualcuno sa aiutarmi
<krabador> fai partire l'installazione, e ti chiederà di sovrascrivere il ssitema presente
<krabador> molto semplicemente
<krabador> !ripristino | djnarcotic
<ubot-it> djnarcotic: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<djnarcotic> Ma il file e iso
<krabador> djnarcotic, "Ho il file ubuntu 15.10 in iso su pen usb" ---> non è che si attaccano come 2 pezzi di lego
<krabador> djnarcotic, come hai fatto quando facesti con 13.10 ?
<djnarcotic> Da cd
<krabador> e allora
<djnarcotic> Avvio il bot da usb?
<krabador> !usbwin | djnarcotic
<ubot-it> djnarcotic: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> se copi semplicemente il file dentro la pendrive, NON FUNZIONERÀ MAI
<djnarcotic> Ok scarico il programma
<djnarcotic> Volevo metterlo in una penna usb vecchia dove ce ubuntu 14 ma non mi fa xancellare i file
<djnarcotic> Nemmeno con formatta
<krabador> djnarcotic, se non riesci a formattare, la pendrive l'è bella che andata
<krabador> djnarcotic, non solo non sono eterne, ma sono molto piu' fragili di quanto si pensi
<krabador> djnarcotic, stai provando a fare il tutto in windows?
<djnarcotic> No con android ho un solo pc ed e un casino
<djnarcotic> X questo sono inghippato
<krabador> djnarcotic, con tutto  il rispetto per android, ma queste operazioni devi farle da pc
<djnarcotic> Se riuscivo ad avviare la scheda di rete sul 13.10 facevo aggiornamento
<djnarcotic> Anche perche i file driver sul cd della scheda madre ci sono x linux
<krabador> che non avresti potuto
<krabador> djnarcotic, senti, sei qui per imporre una soluzione, o per chiedere assistenza?
<djnarcotic> Assistenza ci mancherebbe
<djnarcotic> Provo col programma vediamo che riesco a fare grazie cmq
<krabador> se non cancelli la pendrive, incontrerai problemi
<djnarcotic> Si si ora provo a formattarla ti faccio sapere fra un po
<djnarcotic> Ok sembra che stia estraendo
<djnarcotic> Una domanda
<djnarcotic> Versione 15.10 desktop amd64.iso e compatibile con asrock e i5 intel?
<krabador> si
<djnarcotic> Ok
<krabador> "amd64" non significa che sia una versione per amd
<djnarcotic> Ok file copiati sulla pen
<djnarcotic> Pero se provo ad avviare dalla pen mi dice nessun sistema rilevato
<djnarcotic> Dal boot questo
<krabador> hai impostato correttamente il boot, da usb?
<krabador> quante voci hai a riguardo?
<djnarcotic> 3 con usb
<krabador> voci riguardanti usb, se sono piu' di una, cosa indicano^
<krabador> ?
<krabador> notebook o fisso ? se notebook, che notebook (modello preciso indicato sulla targhetta posta sotto) ? se fisso , che scheda madre ha?
<djnarcotic> Dentro la pen ce cartella in primo piano con scritto ubuntu 15.10......... poi dentro ci sono i file
<krabador> ok, djnarcotic , in bocca al lupo
<djnarcotic> Asrock z170 pro4
<djnarcotic> Krabador che ho fatto
<djnarcotic> Dentro la pen ce la cartella ubuntu 15.10 desktop amd64
<djnarcotic> Dentro questa cartella ci sono i file md5sum txt readmetxt e le cartelle boot casper dists efi install isolinux pics pool preseed
<krabador> la scheda madre ha uefi +
<djnarcotic> Non te lo so dire questo ho il manuale qui pero
<krabador> non è una domanda, è un'affermazioen
<krabador> hai altri sistemi , in questo pc ?
<djnarcotic> Si il vecchio ubuntu 14.04 32 bit su un secondo hd che devo formattare
<krabador> djnarcotic, e allora, perchè non usi quell'os per maneggiare la pendrive?
<krabador> come hai fatto la pendrive?
<djnarcotic> Infatti lo scoperto dopo che era ancora funzionante
<djnarcotic> Con ark
<djnarcotic> Hd e del pc vecchio
<djnarcotic> Ma lo messo in quello nuovo x usarlo come magazzino dopo che avrei installato il 15
<krabador> come hai fatto la pendrive?
<djnarcotic> con il vecchio sistema nel vecchio hd che in questo nuovo mi risulta funzionante
<krabador> djnarcotic, come
<krabador> djnarcotic, hai
<djnarcotic> Ho usato ark x estrarre i file
<krabador> senti djnarcotic cosa ti è stato detto
<krabador> a riguardo di come fare la pendrive?
<djnarcotic> Di usare quel programma ma non lo posso scaricare xke internet non va
<krabador> e allora, credi che muoverti come ti pare, sia la stessa cosa?
<djnarcotic> no
<krabador> <djnarcotic> Ok scarico il programma  ---> se prendi per il culo , è solo un problema tuo
<djnarcotic> Pero non sapevo come fare col cell non andava
<krabador> certo, ark va , sul cell...
<djnarcotic> Ho messo il file iso dal tele al vecchio sistema
<krabador> non vuoi rivolgerti ad un tecnico, e ti muovi praticamente completamente a caso
<krabador> o segnali cosa fai e come
<krabador> oppure, per favore, puoi uscire da qui.
<djnarcotic> Credimi mi sto impegnando x risolvere cio
<djnarcotic> Ok ti seguiro x filo e dettaglio
<krabador> se fai come ti pare senza dirlo, stai sprecando energire
<krabador> *energie
<djnarcotic> Ok scusami sono stato idiota
<krabador> e fai perdere tempo a me
<krabador> entra in 14.04, copia la iso li dentro, se non l'hai già fatto
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> cd /percorso/del/file.iso
<krabador> invio
<djnarcotic> Ok avvio il vecchio
<krabador> sudo dd if=file.iso of/dev/sdx
<krabador> dove file.iso deve essere perfettametnte il nome della iso
<krabador> ed x in sdx deve essere la lettera precisa della pendrive
<krabador> che, se non lo sai, lo vedi con sudo fdisk -l
<djnarcotic> Sto ancora avviando il 14
<krabador> alla fine di  sudo dd if=file.iso of/dev/sdx  , il terminale tornerà ad essere digitabile, la pendrive sarà pronta per essere usata
<djnarcotic> Ok ti dico
<djnarcotic> Avviato 14 copiato file su scrivania aperto terminale e scritto cd /home/dj-nark/scrivania/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<djnarcotic> Mi dice cd non e una directory
<djnarcotic> Cd: /home/dj-nark/scrivania/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso non e una directory
<djnarcotic> Krabador ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<djnarcotic> Krabador help please
<krabador> percorso del file
<krabador> la cartella, senza il vero e proprio file
<krabador> "ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso" , non è una directory, infatti .
<krabador> altrimenti puoi fare sudo dd if=/home/dj-nark/scrivania/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdx
<djnarcotic> Ok provo a digitare
<krabador> se il percorso è perfettamente corretto
<djnarcotic> Quello che ho scritto si
<krabador> djnarcotic, hai scoperto la lettera della pendrive?
<djnarcotic> No
<krabador> e allora che cosa scrivi?
<krabador> djnarcotic, ma sei sicuro che non ti basti android, da cell / smartphone ?
<djnarcotic> Il file e sulla scrivania
<krabador> djnarcotic, allora sarà Scrivania
<krabador> occhio
<krabador> ed in ogni caso, rispondi alle domande
<krabador> piuttosto che fare affermazioni che non c'entrano nulla
<djnarcotic> Non ho capito
<krabador> ok, non sai neanche leggere
<krabador> le istruzioni ti sono state date, chiedi se hai problemi-ò
<djnarcotic> Sto scrivendo il testo non ho capito la tua domanda sicuro che non ti basta il cell
<krabador> peppe7, entri esci entri esci , ci sono problemi?
<peppe7> krabador, si purtroppo
<krabador> e allora perchè non chedi ?
<peppe7> krabador, è la chiavetta che sgancia, perde il segnale penso
<krabador> si, ma ci sono problemi col sistema ?
<peppe7> krabador,  no il sistema funziona bene è il segnale 3g che va e viene
<krabador> ok, peppe7 si riempie il canale di messaggi di ingresso e uscita
<h_boyz> Buonasera, non riesco a far funzionare la regolazione luminosità con i driver nvidia sul sony vaio f12s1eb, kubuntu 14.04
<krabador> h_boyz, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> h_boyz, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<h_boyz> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14931239/
<h_boyz> krabador: al momento sono tornato i driver mesa e funziona
<krabador> infatti nessun nvidia risulta installato
<djnarcotic> Krabador ho dato la stringa la lettera della pen e la c quindi sdc pero non fa niente
<djnarcotic> Ti scrivo la stringa che ho scritto
<krabador> djnarcotic, ci mette tempo
<krabador> djnarcotic, ci mette tempo a copiare, se sembra che non faccia niente sta lavorando
<krabador> h_boyz è andato
<h_boyz> krabador: scusa ma mi si è riavviato il pc causa batteria.
<h_boyz> sono rimasto a nessun driver nvidia installato
<h_boyz> se li installo però perdo la regolazione della luminosità
<krabador> ok, allora
<djnarcotic> Sudo dd if=/home/dj-nark/scrivania/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso of /dev/sdc
<djnarcotic> Si si vero ha finito ora di copiare
<djnarcotic> Ora devo fare altro?
<h_boyz> krabador: dimmi pure dove sbaglio
<djnarcotic> O la pen e gia pronta
<krabador> djnarcotic, ti è stato detto tutto
<krabador> rileggiti tranquillamente i messaggi
<djnarcotic> Ok
<krabador> h_boyz, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<h_boyz> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14932884/
<krabador> allora, installa il 340
<krabador> di nvidia
<h_boyz> da driver manager?
<krabador> e segui poi questo http://askubuntu.com/a/514396
<krabador> proporzionando alla tua scheda
<krabador> il valore in cui deve essere specificata
<djnarcotic> Grazie krabador per la pazienza sei stato veramente molto gentile e scusami x la mia ignoranza ma non sono un genio
<krabador> djnarcotic, allora
<krabador> disabilita fastboot e secure boot, se in questa macchina non c'è già un windows che usa queste funzionalità
<krabador> da bios
<krabador> fastboot lo puoi disabilitare dalla sezione boot, una volta entrato in bios
<krabador> secure boot, dalla sezione security screen
<djnarcotic> Sta installando ma sembra fermo nella schermata preparazione alla'installazione di ubuntu
<krabador> djnarcotic, hai letto quello che ho scritto?
<djnarcotic> Ho letto in ritardo
<djnarcotic> Posso fare esci sembra fermo e disabilito cio che mi hai detto
<krabador> bene, va a verificare
<krabador> no
<krabador> nel senso, in quel punto si ferma un po' ma poi prosegue
<krabador> ma alla fine, si, stoppa, va a verificare questi valori nel bios
<djnarcotic> Fast boot era avviato sul vecchio e non ho disabilitato
<djnarcotic> Come ci vado nel bios mentre sta installando?
<krabador> ...
<djnarcotic> Si e fermo ai 3 puntini
<krabador> "<krabador> ma alla fine, si, stoppa, va a verificare questi valori nel bios" ---> stoppi , spegni, accendi ed accedi al bios
<krabador> se non vuoi avvalerti dei tecnici, almeno leggi il manuale
<Davide> ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che aiutarmi per un problema col touchpad?
<djnarcotic> Krabador fatto
<djnarcotic> Ora sono in schermata 3 punti e mi dice spazio ok internet ok devo spuntare scarica aggiornamenti e installare software di terze parti?
<h_boyz> krabador: grazie infinite, ho cercato in lungo e largo e provato mille soluzioni ma quella mi era sfuggita
<krabador> ha funzionato ?
<krabador> djnarcotic, si
<krabador> djnarcotic, assolutamente si
<djnarcotic> Entrambi giusto?
<krabador> devi impostare quelle 2  voci
<h_boyz> krabador: unica cosa mi funziona solo in manuale, ovvero il sensore luminosità non regola autonomamente, ma posso starci.
<krabador> ok
<Davide> krabador pensi di poter dare una mano anche a me?
<h_boyz> krabador: Vorrei solo essere sicuro che al 100% mi dia realmente il massimo della luminosità, mi sembra un pò più cupo di win
<krabador> !qualcuno | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Davide> sorry, sembra che il mio touchpad focaltech venga riconosciuto come mouse
<krabador> Davide, l'implementazione dei touchpad con funzionalità avanzate , puo' essere un problema
<Davide> in unity il tap a 5 dita ad es funziona
<Davide> ma altro come  il pinch to zoom no..
<Davide> ho fatto parecchie ricerche ma sembra che si si trovata una soluzione con ubuntu 14 ma il ppa che correggeva questo sembra non piu disponibile
<dryblow> Siete a conoscenza di bugs che affliggono cpu haswell portando i cores a frequenze minime quando viene dato in carico lavoro alla gpu integrata o dedicata (nvidia)? più carico di lavoro ha e piu in basso crolla la frequenza laggando esageratamente. Ubuntu-gnome 15.10 driver priprietari nvidiaù
<krabador> dryblow, se il comportamento del sistema , ti sembra anomalo, per questo aspetto , prova una daily di 16.04
<krabador> che monta 4.4
<krabador> come kernel, che dal kernel di 15.10 , vede varie implementazioni per il supporto a cpu intel
<dryblow> è molto instabile la daily?
<djnarcotic> In ultima fase
<krabador> dryblow, non si possono fare garanzie, su 16.04, allo stato in cui si trova ora
<krabador> cio' che va bene oggi , puo' non andare bene domani
<krabador> o non andare bene per qualche ora
<krabador> quindi , ti invito a provarla in live, nell'ottica di fare le tue osservazioni
<dryblow> lo farò senza dubbio, grazie. Peccato che i driver nvidia in live non posso testarli e quindi non so come ricreare il bug.
<krabador> dryblow, se te la senti, fa una prova in una partizione apposita
<dryblow> penso di fare in questo modo. Su 16.04 ci sono accorgimenti particolari per trim ed ssd?
<dryblow> ogni volta che ci scrivo su è un colpo al cuore
<djnarcotic> Installazione terminata tutto ok
<djnarcotic> Ho un solo problema il doppio monitor non me lo riconosce
<krabador> djnarcotic, hai solo l'integrata del processore, come scheda grafica ?
<djnarcotic> Ho collegato monitor e tv la tv si vede il monitor no e se faccio individua monitor non lo trova
<krabador> che monitor stai cercando di usare?
<djnarcotic> Si
<djnarcotic> Non ho voluto rimontare la vecchia
<djnarcotic> Acer v203h
<krabador> djnarcotic, prima di usare il tutto, anche se hai abilitato aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<krabador> apri il terminale, sudo apt-get update
<djnarcotic> Ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<djnarcotic> Sto finendo il primo comando
<krabador> ok
<djnarcotic> Do il secondo
<krabador> ci metterà un po', e produrrà un link
<krabador> incollalo qui
<djnarcotic> Ok
<djnarcotic> Mi dice di installare pastebinit
<krabador> si, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<djnarcotic> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/14939448/
<djnarcotic> Ok?
<krabador> sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> xrandr | pastebinit
<djnarcotic> Devo dare questo comando?
<krabador> entrambi
<djnarcotic> Col primo
<djnarcotic> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/14939621/
<djnarcotic> Il secondo
<djnarcotic> Http://paste.ubuntu.com/14939853/
<krabador> al momento sono attacati entrambi ?
<djnarcotic> Krabador tutto ok?
<krabador> al momento sono attacati entrambi ?
<djnarcotic> Si ma il monitor non va
<djnarcotic> Non si vede
<djnarcotic> Si sono attaccati entrambi
<krabador> non viene rilevato dalla scheda
<djnarcotic> Puo essere il cavo perche lo lasciato funzionante
<krabador> djnarcotic, provali singolarmente
<djnarcotic> Problema e che prima avevo il monitor con cavo vga vga ora nel pc nuovo ho preso il cavo dvi vga
<djnarcotic> Perche non ha uscita vga la mobo
<djnarcotic> Lo provato prima di riavviarlo
<djnarcotic> Faccio la prova a spegnere e collegare solo il monitor?
<krabador> la scheda video del processore
<krabador> non ha supporto per vga
<krabador> se ti serviva, dovevi portel prima il problema
<krabador> hai uno Skylake , che non supporta piu' vga
<djnarcotic> Sono con la mobo non ho messo la scheda video sono con quella integrata che ha solo dvi e hdmi
<krabador> hai uno Skylake , che non supporta piu' vga
<krabador> <krabador> la scheda video del processore
<krabador> <krabador> non ha supporto per vga
<djnarcotic> No
<krabador> djnarcotic, non sono domande
<krabador> e non ti sto chiedendo un parere
<djnarcotic> Quindi devo cambiare il monitor
<krabador> djnarcotic, vedi  per caso "?" alla fine delle linee
<krabador> ?
<djnarcotic> Si avevo intuito
<krabador> aguzza l'intuito allora.
<krabador> spegni , prova un monitor alla volta
<djnarcotic> volevo essere sicuro
<krabador> ciao
<djnarcotic> Ok faccio subito
<djnarcotic> Come ciao
<djnarcotic> ?
<djnarcotic> No non va il monitor ho scollegato la tv
<krabador> collega il cavo del tv
<krabador> a questo monitor
<krabador> ed alla stessa porta in cui hai attaccato il tv
<krabador> sulla motherboard
<djnarcotic> E non li posso attaccare
<djnarcotic> Uno e dvi e uno e hdmi
<krabador> djnarcotic, devi provare il cavo che stavi usando col tv
<djnarcotic> Come faccio
<krabador> il monitor è dvi ?
<djnarcotic> No vga la mobo dvi ed ho il cavo dvi vga
<djnarcotic> La tv hdmi mobo to hdmi tv
<krabador> xrandr non vede il dvi
<krabador> vede 2 hdmi , una display port
<djnarcotic> E cosa dovrei fare
<krabador> e un collegamento virtual, che si usa nel caso si affianca una nvidia
<djnarcotic> Soluzione?
<djnarcotic> Krabador c6
<krabador> controlla in bios, a riguardo di opzioni di uscite video
<krabador> il dvi non è visto al momento dal sistema
<djnarcotic> Ok controllero domani ora devo proprio scappare intanto ti ringrazio sei stato veramente gentilissimo
<lusy80> ciao
<akis24> !ciao | lusy80
<ubot-it> lusy80: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<lusy80> akis24,   ciao
<lusy80> cristian_c,
<Carlin0> !tizio | lusy80
<ubot-it> lusy80: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<lusy80> cristian_c,  il file e sul desktop
<lusy80> cristian_c,   Il comando da dare è cd desktop ??
<Carlin0> lusy80, cd Scrivania
<cristian_c> lusy80: hai seguito la guida fornita da krabador ?
<lusy80> ci sto provando
<krabador> cristian_c, ha solo scaricato il file
<lusy80> krabador,   ciao
<krabador> ma digitare 2 comandi, gli stanno spezzando le dita
<lusy80> il file è sul desktop,  do  il comando cd desktop ma mi dice errore
<Carlin0> lusy80, ma leggi anche o scrivi solo ?
<lusy80> cd scrivania  sorry
<Carlin0> no Scrivania non scrivania
<akis24> S maiuscola a essere chiari
<lusy80> fatto si sta installando
<krabador> molto bene
<lusy80> scusatemi
<Carlin0> di nulla lusy80
<jester-> Carlin0: acqua o neve a turin
<lusy80> ciao
<lusy80> sono su hp-setup
<lusy80> mi dce     Selezionare come la stampante        metto wireless       ma non mi da niente
<lusy80> ci sono riuscita
<lusy80> krabador,   grazie
<lusy80> cristian_c,   grazie
<lusy80> Carlin0,  grazie
<Carlin0> di nulla lusy80 se hai bisogno torna pure
<krabador> grandissima lusy80
<lusy80> ciao  e grazie
<Anelito> Ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno? :)
<Anelito> ho erroneamente eliminato una regola di iptables
<Anelito> che, dal comando "iptables -L" risultava essere:
<Anelito> ACCEPT     udp  --  anywhere             anywhere             udp dpt:bootpc
<Anelito> come reinserirla?
<Anelito> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-02-07
<pippo> buona domenica
<pippo> ho seguito questa guida
<pippo> http://forum.ubuntu.it/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=600258&start=20
<pippo> e questa
<pippo> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/26580/driver-wi-fi-broadcom-bcm4311
<pippo> per il collegamento Ethernet ho risolto
<pippo> rimane il problema con il collegamento wireless
<pippo> potete aiutarmi?
<akis24> pippo: spiega il problema
<pippo> ho installato ubuntu 15.10 in un portatile che prima aveva windows
<pippo> e non mi funzionava, dopo l'istallazione le connessioni ad internet
<pippo> sia attraverso il cavo Ethernet sia attraverso la rete wireless
<pippo> poi ho trovato quei siti
<pippo> e dopo che li ho eseguiti
<pippo> ora mi funziona la connessione attraverso il cavo ethernet
<pippo> mentre ad ora non  mi funziona la connessione wireless
<pippo> aspetta che ho scaricato direttamente i file da internet e riprovo
<pippo> spengo e riaccendo il pc
<pippo> e poi ritorno
<akis24> pippo: hai provato dal menu delle impostazioni a usare " driver aggiuntivi " per vedere se trova qualche driver ?
<pippo> si quello me lo hanno fatto fare il primo giorno
<pippo> e cosi non mi funzionava niente piu
<pippo> il motrivo lo trovi b
<pippo> nelle guide che ho postato
<pippo> http://forum.ubuntu.it/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=600258&start=20
<pippo> http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/26580/driver-wi-fi-broadcom-bcm4311
<pippo> ritorno fra un attimo
<PIPPO> OK RISOLTO
<akis24> PIPPO: togli il maiuscolo  bene cosi
<PIPPO> ora funziona sia il collegamento col cavo ethernet
<PIPPO> e con il wireless
<PIPPO> grazie di tutto
<akis24> di nulla
<lusy80> ciao
<cristian_c> lusy80: l'hp funziona?
<lusy80> si
<lusy80> grazie per l'aiuto
<lusy80> cristian_c,  ho installato su ubuntu 12.04  il browers maxthon, non è uscito in italiano , come fare ?
<cristian_c> !info maxthon
<ubot-it> Package maxthon does not exist in wily
<lusy80> perche ho letto che è piu leggero di altri browers
<cristian_c> lusy80: maxthon non proviene dalla distribuzione ufficiale dei software di ubuntu, non ti si può aiutare qui
<cristian_c> !chat | lusy80
<ubot-it> lusy80: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> lusy80: ci sono diversi browser nei repository , non solo maxthon
<Guest27547> ciao, installando 14.04 lts 64 bit, non riesco ad installare skype. mi dà "I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<Guest27547>  skype : Dipende: skype-bin
<Guest27547> E: Impossibile correggere i problemi, ci sono pacchetti danneggiati bloccati."
<cristian_c> Guest27547: come l'hai instalato skype?
<cristian_c> +l
<Guest27547> <cristian_c> seguendo queste istruzzioni qua https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<akis24> Guest27547: l'installazione dai repo ufficiali va 'a buon fine perfettamente testata ieri
<Guest27547> <akis24> continua a darmi l'errore di sopra, credo ci siao qualcosa che non sia andato a buon fine nella installazzione del 14.04 che ho fatto ieri
<akis24> Guest27547: lascia perdere quello e usa synaptic per installarlo dai repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> Guest27547: 32 o 64 bit, ubuntu?
<Guest27547> <akis24> non me lo fa, ubuntu soft. centar offre piattaforme di 32 bit mentre il mio è a 64
<Guest27547> <cristian_c> 64
<cristian_c> Guest27547: non credo c'entri qualcosa
<cristian_c> riguardo il software cebter
<cristian_c> center
<cristian_c> e hai abilitato i repo partner
<cristian_c> *se
<Guest27547> si
<cristian_c> Guest27547: vedi se il problema è ripristinabil, ovvero, inizia col rimuovere la roba skype instalate tramite pacchetto scaricato dal sito
<Guest27547> provato , non c'è nulla: " Package 'skype' is not installed, so not removed
<Guest27547> Package 'skype-bin:i386' is not installed, so not removed!
<akis24> Guest27547:   da terminale dpkg -l | grep -i skype  e usa paste per farci vedere
<akis24> !paste | Guest27547
<ubot-it> Guest27547: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Guest27547> <akis24> lo posto qua perche noon mi da nulla :ale@ale-Lenovo-H520:~$ dpkg -l | grep -i skype
<Guest27547> ale@ale-Lenovo-H520:~$
<cristian_c> Guest27547: dpkg -l | grep skype
<cristian_c> cosa da?
<akis24> Guest27547: scrivi anche esattamente quale versione hai scaricato e per quale versione di ubuntu  visto che ci siamo
<Guest27547> <cristian_c> niente come sopra, uguale
<cristian_c> ok
<Guest27547> -akis24> skype ubuntu precise4.3.0.37-1 i386.deb  ubuntu 14.04.3 lts
<Guest27547> sarebbe quella de 12.04 (multiarch)
<akis24> perfetto
<akis24> Guest27547: avvia l'installazione con gdebi   e vedi che dice
<Guest27547> <akis24> impossibile installare <<libqtwebkit4:i386>>
<akis24> Guest27547:  hai abilitato i repo partner sulla tua distro ?
<Guest27547> si
<akis24> Guest27547: elimina il file  scaricato intanto
<akis24> Guest27547: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade  e usa paste ..
<dryblow> Qualcuno ha problemi con intel haswell e gpu integrata/dedicata? Quando ho un carico eccessivo sulla gpu lo scaling della cpu crolla a 0 facendomi laggare tutta l'interfaccia grafica.
<akis24> !chat | dryblow
<ubot-it> dryblow: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dryblow> Parlo di haswell su ubuntu 15.10, pensavo fosse inerente..
<akis24> dryblow:  chiedi in chat è un tuo problema specifico
<akis24> Guest27547: ??
<Guest27547> <akis24> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14956724/
<akis24> Guest27547:  apri synaptic  oppure da terminale  sudo apt-get install skype  e al solito su paste
<Guest27547> <akis24>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14956750/
<akis24> Guest27547:  sudo apt-get install skype skype-bin
<Guest27547> <akis24>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14956767/
<akis24> Guest27547: credo ci sia un problema al sistema come si legge da quello che hai postato
<Guest27547> <akis24>quello che dicevo prima, credo che qualcosa non è andato a buon fine nella installazzione di ieri
<Guest27547> <akis24>si puo capire a qualche modo cos'è?
<akis24> Guest27547: prova a dare  sudo dpkg --configure -a   e dopo   sudo apt-get -f install
<akis24> Guest27547: ti ripeto installato ieri dai repo ufficiali senza nessun problema .. situazione strana la tua
<Guest27547> <akis24>http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14956788/
<Guest27547> <akis24> installato ieri il sistema operativo, non skype
<akis24> entrambi ...
<Guest27547> faccio una cosa, visto che è tutto ancora vuoto provo a scaricare di nuovo 14.04 e lo reinstallo
<akis24> Guest27547:  scarica la 14.04.3
<Guest27547> <akis24> ho scaricato .2 quella della comunità
<Guest27547> c'entra qualcosa?
<Guest27547> .2 o .3
<akis24> Guest27547:  ora scarica la 14.04.3  potrebbe essere quello il problema infatti
<akis24> !download | Guest27547
<ubot-it> Guest27547: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Guest27547> ok...ci sentiamo dopo, intanto grazie
<akis24> Guest27547: di nulla
<burzubullo> ciao ragazzi
<burzubullo> buona domenica a tutti
<akis24> !ciao | burzubullo
<ubot-it> burzubullo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<burzubullo> che client irc mi consigliate?
<burzubullo> per ubuntu ovviamente....
<burzubullo> ahhahahahah
<cristian_c> !chat | burzubullo
<ubot-it> burzubullo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest58323> buongiorno a tutti
<burzubullo> ragazzi
<burzubullo> Eagle2
<burzubullo> cia
<burzubullo> ciao
<burzubullo> mi leggi?
<Eagle2> si
<burzubullo> :)
<cristian_c> burzubullo: qui non si fanno test
<cristian_c> del genere
<burzubullo> quali test scusa
<burzubullo> ?????
<cristian_c> !chat | burzubullo
<ubot-it> burzubullo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<burzubullo> cristian_c spiegati meglio per cortesia
<cristian_c> burzubullo: hai domande relative all'installazione di ubuntu?
<burzubullo> no
<cristian_c> o strettamente connesse al funzionamento di ubuntu
<burzubullo> si
<cristian_c> burzubullo: allora chiedi
<burzubullo> cercavo un buon irc client per ubuntu
<cristian_c> burzubullo: cerca nei repository
<cristian_c> riguardo pareri feedback
<burzubullo> dove esattamente?
<burzubullo> link?
<cristian_c> burzubullo: puoi domandare tranquillamente di là
<cristian_c> questo canale lasciamolo per il supporto vero e proprio
<cristian_c> visto che è loggato e può essere utile per la ricerca
<burzubullo> ma non c'è un anima viva...
<cristian_c> burzubullo: lo dici tu
<Gianmarco01> salve a tutti!
<Gianmarco01> qualcuno può darmi una mano per ottenere il fingerprint?
<cristian_c> Gianmarco01: in che senso?
<cristian_c> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<Gianmarco01> Ok, ci provo. Dovrei aggiungere su launchpad l'open pgp keys e ad un certo punto mi chiede di inserire il fingerprint, provo ad ottenerlo dal terminal dei comandi digitando gpg --fingerprint (su Ubuntu 15.10) ma non ottengo nulla
<cristian_c> Gianmarco01: scusa, ma perché launchpad?
<Gianmarco01> per l'iscrizione ai gruppi avevo letto fosse necessario registrarsi su launchpad no?
<cristian_c> Gianmarco01: a quale gruppo ti vuoi iscrivere?
<Gianmarco01> dall'orientamento vorrei provare nel gruppo promo per iniziare
<cristian_c> Gianmarco01: #ubuntu-it-promo
<cristian_c> Gianmarco01: vedi in quel canal
<cristian_c> canale
<cristian_c> se c'è qualcuno disponibile, anche se è domenica
<cristian_c> Gianmarco01: comunque
<cristian_c> !pgp
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pgp'
<cristian_c> !gpg
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GnuPg | vedi anche !gpgerr
<cristian_c> !gpgerr | Gianmarco01
<ubot-it> Gianmarco01: Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<cristian_c> Gianmarco01: anche se qui il discorso mi sembra diversp
<cristian_c> visto che non serve per aggiungere repository
<cristian_c> !launchpad
<ubot-it> http://launchpad.net
<Gianmarco01> Ok grazie mille :) Gentilissimo!
<Maxis> Buongiorno a tutti , ho un problema con il grub . all'avvio della macchina grub rescue,come posso ripristinare il tutto ?
<Eagle2> segui questo topic http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Eagle2> devi farlo da live
<vixxo> buongiorno a tutti, ho un problema con una penna usb, c'è stato un errore formattandola e adesso "disks" me la riconosce come "generic mass storage" e non riesco a formattarla
<Carlin0> vixxo, formattala con gparted
<vixxo> Carlin0, non me la vede
<Carlin0> vixxo, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> vixxo, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<vixxo> Carlin0, http://pastebin.com/diiK7FXm non me lo vede neanche fdisk
<Carlin0> vixxo, dai i comandi che ti ho chiesto grazie
<vixxo> Carlin0,  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<vixxo> ops
<vixxo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14957178/
<Carlin0> vixxo, hai provato a cambiare porta usb ?
<vixxo> sì
<Carlin0> e le porte usb con altre cose vanno ?
<vixxo> sì
<Carlin0> sarà morta la chiavetta ¿
<vixxo> ma non funzionava ha dato solo un errore formattandola qua su ubuntu
<vixxo> senza non
<Carlin0> funzionava ...
<vixxo> sì funzionava tranquillamente, poi l'ho messa su ubuntu e mi dava un problema di permessi per incollarci i files, l'ho provata a formattare ha dato un errore e da lì così
<cristian_c> vixxo: ma h cifrato ubuntu
<cristian_c> hai
<Fenice> Buongiorno a tutti, sono un nuovo utente
<cristian_c> !ciao | Fenice
<ubot-it> Fenice: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Fenice> Grazie!
<Fenice> avrei bisogno di un piccolo aiuto....
<Fenice> posso rivolgermi a qualcuno di voi?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | Fenice
<ubot-it> Fenice: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Fenice> D'accordo: vorrei creare una microrete tra 2 pc, uno con lubuntu e uno con ubuntu
<Fenice> è fattibile?
<cristian_c> Fenice: dipende da cosa devi esattamente fare
<cristian_c> sìì + generico :D
<Fenice> allora: pc portatile vecchio con accesso wi-fi alla rete, pc fisso vecchio ma più recente del portatile senza wi-fi. vorrei accedere a internet con il fisso usando il portatile.
<Carlin0> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Cestino/CondividereConnessione
<vixxo> Carlin0, si ho cifrato la mia installazione
<Fenice> Grazie Carlino, è proprio quello di cui avevo bisogno.
<cristian_c> Fenice: e come lo colleghi il fisso al portatile?
<Carlin0> Fenice, occhio che la guida è un po vecchia
<Fenice> @cristian_c: uso un cavo cross.
<Fenice> @Carlino, anche io sono un po' vecchio... cercherò di adattarla!!! (p.s. non è vero che sono vecchio :-) hahah)
<cristian_c> Fenice: sì, anche se io ho riscontrato il funzionamento della condivisione connessione anche su un normale cavo ethernet
<cristian_c> non incrociato
<cristian_c> Fenice: invece per la condovisione dati, serve un cross
<cristian_c> a quanto so
<Fenice> bhe, li ho entrambi, farò delle prove... ma il vero problema è: sul portatile vecchio c'è lubuntu 13.10, sul fisso più recente c'è ubuntu 14.04. secondo te potrebbe creare problemi?
<cristian_c> Fenice: beh, in linea di massima no
<cristian_c> ma sarebbe comunque meglio non utilizzare una release non più supportata
<Fenice> ...sarebbe meglio avere un PC nuovo...
<cristian_c> Fenice: scarica lubuntu 15.10 e provala in live, sul fisso
<cristian_c> in sessione di prova
<Fenice> Cristian_c: ci ho pensato, ma anche il fisso è un po' claudicante, ho optato per la 14.04 perchè dovrebbe essere LTS
<Fenice> ad ogni modo il problema attuale è che sto installando sul fisso e sta macinando tipo da mezz'ora.
<Fenice> tuttavia credo sia un tempo ragionevole: era dichiarato durante la procedura.
<cristian_c> Fenice: se il pc è vecchio, ci metterò del tempo
<cristian_c> causa limiti prestazionali del processore
<cristian_c> e quantità di ram a disposizione
<cristian_c> oltre alla velocità dell'hard disk
<cristian_c> e alla velocità di connessione
<cristian_c> tutte cose che possono dilatare il tempo d'installazione
<Fenice> cristian: certamente è così.
<Fenice> credo che uscirò e lo lascerò procedere... non ho fretta.
<Eagle2> spari to il problema di aggiornamento openshot
<gigirock> in effetti raga c'e' aggiornamento network manager
<Eagle2> da tre giorni che quel triangolino rosso rompeva
<Fenice> Grazie a tutti per il supporto, arrivederci.
<cristian_c> Eagle2: se utilizzi ppa, hai poco da lamentarti
<Eagle2> ancora la versione stabile non c'è di openshot
<cristian_c> Eagle2: nei repo ufficiali c'è
<cristian_c> !info opnshot
<ubot-it> Package opnshot does not exist in wily
<cristian_c> !info openshot
<ubot-it> openshot (source: openshot): Create and edit videos and movies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.3-1.1 (wily), package size 21223 kB, installed size 55704 kB
<Eagle2> ho la versione 2.0, ovviamente è ancora beta
<cristian_c> !chat | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hylty> ciao
<hylty> ho cambiato stampante di recente e non mi stampa più
<hylty> il sistema me l'ha installato jkf1 ormai 4 anni fa
<cristian_c> hylty: numero e versione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> e tipo di stampante
<hylty> stampante canon lbp5050
<cristian_c> precisamente
<hylty> laser
<hylty> per il sistema aspe che ho degli appunti lasciati da jkf1
<hylty> Linux version 2.6.35-22-generic (buildd@rothera) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu4) ) #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010
<cristian_c> hylty: lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> hylty: di che pc parliamo?
<cristian_c> hylty: e il 4.4 da dove l'hai preso?
<hylty> ha fatto tutto jkf1
<hylty> quello nn lo so
<cristian_c> tra l'altro vedo 2.6.35
<cristian_c> hylty: non sai che pc hai?
<cristian_c> hylty: torna quando hai intenzione di essere più serio
<hylty> è stato riassemblato
<cristian_c> hylty: cpu, ram e scheda grafica
<cristian_c> precisamente
<hylty> come posso vederle
<cristian_c> hylty: il pc è tuo?
<hylty> si
<cristian_c> hylty: e non hai la documentazione della scheda madre?
<cristian_c> come l'hai assemblato?
<hylty> agp8x
<hylty> me l'ha assemblato jkf1
<cristian_c> hylty: sìì preciso
<hylty> hd 120 gb
<cristian_c> hylty: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<hylty> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<hylty> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> hylty: hai fatto?
<hylty> si ho copiato il risultato sopra
<cristian_c> hylty: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> hylty: in quattro anni, hai mai utulizzato ubuntu?
<cristian_c> i
<hylty> solo office e un programma di logica cablata
<cristian_c> hylty: office in che modo?
<hylty> non è il mio computer ufficiale
<cristian_c> visto che non è presente nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> diciamo che non c'è per linux
<cristian_c> nativamente
<hylty> si ho word processor
<cristian_c> hylty: e in che modo l'hai installato?
<hylty> non l'ho fatto io
<hylty> sinceramente attualmente lo usavo solo per emule
<hylty> ma word processor funziona correttamente
<cristian_c> hylty: li hai mandati i comandi precedenti? Ti restituiranno un link ciascuno
<hylty> devo rispondere s ad ogni domanda?
<cristian_c> hylty: a quale comando ti stai riferendo in particolare?
<hylty> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> hylty: sì
<hylty> Impossibile recuperare http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.1-2_all.deb  404  Not Found
<hylty> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti. Potrebbe essere utile eseguire "apt-get update" o provare l'opzione "--fix-missing".
<cristian_c> hylty: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> hylty: incolla il risultato su pastebin, non in canale
<cristian_c> !paste | hylty
<ubot-it> hylty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> hylty: utilizza il servizio pastebin, che ti permetterà di incollare lunghi output
<cristian_c> inserisci il nick nella pagina , premi paste
<cristian_c> e incolla qui l'indirizzo web della nuova pagina
<cristian_c> link della pagina contenente il paste
<hylty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14958198/
<cristian_c> hylty: mi dispiace, ma hai ubuntu 10.10 , che non è più supprtata ufficialmente da questoccanale
<cristian_c> hylty: se vuoi ricevere supporto, scarica la 15.10
<cristian_c> o la 14.04
<hylty> lo farò fare jkf1
<hylty> io sono negato
<cristian_c> hylty: declinato in una delle versioni ufficiali, a seconda del tuo hardware
<cristian_c> hylty: ripeto, se vuoi ricevere supporto, scarica uno dei rilasci indicati
<cristian_c> qui non si fa supporto a versioni stravecchie di ubuntu
<hylty> ok grazie e scusami se ho ti ho rubato un pò del tuo tempo
<cristian_c> hylty: nessun problema
<cristian_c> torna a trovarci, in possesso dei requisiti
<hylty> grazie ancora romperò le scatole a jkf1 per installarmi la nuova versione
<cristian_c> la scelta è tua
<hylty> grazie ancora
<cristian_c> di niente
<Pool> ciao ragazzi da poco mi sono trasferito su ubuntu 14.04 lts, e stavo provando ad installare steam tramite wine però mi da un errore e non riesco a continuare, qualcuno saprebbe aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> Pool, mi spiace non si da supporto per aoftware al di fuori dei repo
<Carlin0> software*
<Pool> ok grazie lo stesso
<viceee> ubuntu 14.04 ha già installato una programma scanner ?
<cristian_c> viceee: dovrebbe esserci simple-scan
<cristian_c> !info simple-scan
<ubot-it> simple-scan (source: simple-scan): Simple Scanning Utility. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.1-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 158 kB, installed size 756 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<viceee> cristian_c: grazie
<ubuntu-mate> ciao, volevo installare un secondo sistema operativo (sempre ubuntu) su un disco vuoto, alla scelta del disco nuovo sdc ok, ma mi vuole formattare anche  sda con swap che io non vorrei toccare.  Vorrei avere la scelta all'accensione di quale disco usare e di conseguenxa il sistema operativo
<ubuntu-mate> se staccassi fisicamente sdA poi è possibile modificare grub per fargli "vedere" sdC?
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: scelta del disco dove?
<ubuntu-mate> all'avvio
<cristian_c> 'ma mi vuole formattare anche sda' <- dove?
<akis24> ubuntu-mate: usa sistema partizionamento manuale scegli l'opzione " altro "  è imposti manualmente dove installare e quale disco o partizione utilizzare
<ubuntu-mate> stavo provando ad installare ubuntu su un disco nuovo, sdc. alla fine della scelta di partizionamento mi dice: attenzioni queste partizioni stanno per essere formattate: sdc ecc.ecc ma mi mette anche sda che io non voglio toccare
<akis24> ubuntu-mate: che opzione hai scelto per installare ?
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: hai scelto 'Altro'?
<ubuntu-mate> è quello che stò facendo partizione manuale altro ma mi dice così
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: seleziona il disco giusto
<cristian_c> in Altro
<ubuntu-mate> sdc è il disco giusto, ho creato le tre partizioni su sdc home  / swap
<Carlin0> ubuntu-mate, non serve che crei una nuova swap
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: posta una schermata
<cristian_c> !image | ubuntu-mate
<ubot-it> ubuntu-mate: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<ubuntu-mate> forse sbagio nelle opzioni precedenti dove dice:aggiorna ubuntu 12,oppure elimina ubuntu 12, oppure installa ubuntu mate a fianco di ubuntu 12 io ho scelto quest'ultima
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: beh, allora ci prendi in giro
<cristian_c> perché hai detto di aver selezionato Altro
<cristian_c> invece delle,opzioni da te citate
<ubuntu-mate> ho selezionato altro ma era rimasto attivo anche installa a fianco.
<cristian_c> bah
<ubuntu-mate> ora sono tornato indietro e non è più selezionato, riprovo
<akis24> ubuntu-mate: esci dalla procedura di installazione prima di piallare tutto  e poi rifai usando altro
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: e posta schermata
<ubuntu-mate> ora è selezionato solo altro,il boot loader lo metto sulla partizione del sistema vero?
<ubuntu-mate> o semplicemente su sdC?
<Carlin0> sda
<ubuntu-mate> sda NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooo
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: sdc se il tuo disco di destinazione è sdc
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: ma posta una schermata, come richiesto
<ubuntu-mate> ok, provo grazie
<Carlin0> si ma mica boota da sdc eh
<cristian_c> !image | ubuntu-mate
<Carlin0> poi fate voi
<ubot-it> ubuntu-mate: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: se non collabori, non ti si può aiutare
<akis24> ubuntu-mate:  apri gparted e posta uno screen " vai su →accessori → cattura schermata    per farlo nel caso non sapessi come fare ..
<ubuntu-mate> https://imgur.com/CMM15m2
<akis24> ubuntu-mate: hai due dischi separati ?
<ubuntu-mate> sì,lo avevo detto che lo voglio mettere su un disco vuoto
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: di sda ti verrà formattata soltanto la swap
<akis24> ubuntu-mate: infatti dice solo che formatta la swap in sda
<cristian_c> a quanto dice la tua schermata
<ubuntu-mate> ma perchè formatta la swap di sda se ne ho creato una in sdc?
<Carlin0> non serve che crei un'altra swap ubuntu-mate ...
<ubuntu-mate> siamo sicuri che procedendo in questo modo non mi tocca ubuntu 12?
<Carlin0> c'è solo un problema : che se te la formatta dopo non la riconoscerà + il primo ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> bhe, se creo un'altra swap posso anche eliminare fisicamente sda che funziona lo stesso
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: allora seleziona sdc3 per la formattazione
<ubuntu-mate> ok, provo
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: e posta schermata
<ubuntu-mate> sdc3 non mi dà l'opzione per formattare
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: se la schermata è sempre quella che hai postato poco fa, vai avanti
<ubuntu-mate> la schermata è sempre quella, ma se dopo ubuntu 12 non riconosce la swap sono casini......
<cristian_c> ubuntu-mate: il punto di montaggio della swap è specificato in /etc/fstab
<ubuntu-mate> ma allora potrei  anche mettere il bootloader su sda, ma non vorrei incasinare tutto
<akis24> ubuntu-mate: nel caso si sistema se ubuntu 12.04 non la riconosce basta sistemare uuid nel file fstab  tutto li
<ubuntu-mate> ho deciso: stacco il cavo di sda, installo su sdc , poi collego sda e schelgo dal bios quale disco avviare
<akis24> perfetto
<ubuntu-mate> grazie, ora devo scappare unìoretta poi lo faccio :-)
<akis24> ciao
<xdccMule[1009RC]> Ciao a tutti :))
<Alex76> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<Alex76> volevo sapere se è possibile cambiare l'ambiente grafico di ubuntu con uno di un'altra distribuzione?
<akis24> Alex76: volendo si  è possibile
<Alex76> mi sapreste dire come ?
<akis24> Alex76: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/AmbientiDesktop
<Alex76> Ciao akis24
<Alex76> grazie per la risposta
<akis24> prego
<Alex76> ho già visto in quel link gli ambienti possibili.
<Alex76> ma non cè quello che cerco io
<akis24> Alex76: allora evita  rovineresti il sistema certamente
<Alex76> capisco
<Alex76> e che a parer mio quelli proposti sono poco moderni ... avevo provato ed installato deepin, non so se conosci,ha un ambiente grafico davvero carino e moderno
<Alex76> e mi chiedevo se potevo portare l'ambiente grafico su ubuntu
<akis24> !chat | Alex76
<ubot-it> Alex76: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex76> grazie mille
<davide> salve
<davide> dove posso scaricare la versione di ubuntu che non richiede l'accelerazione video 3D? Quindi la versione ubuntu 12 (mi pare)?
<Mil> Buonasera. È la prima volta che uso questa chat, spero che sia il posto giusto in cui chiedere aiuto. Sto cercando di installare ubuntu 14.04 su un portatile .
<Mil> Ci sono svariati problemi: prima l'errore era: "acpi pcc probe failed"  che è stato sperabilemente risolto mettendo l'opzione nolapic .
<Mil> Ora sembra andare un po' avanti fino a quando compare ripetutamente "nmi watchdog: BUG: soft lockup- CPU#0 stuck for 23 s!"
<akis24> Mil: che versione di ubuntu ?
<Mil> Ubuntu 14.04  32 bit
<krabador> Mil, cpu/ram/scheda video ?
<Mil> Intel core duo 2,5 Ghz, 4 Gb ram, ati mobility radeon hd 4570
<krabador> !md5 | Mil
<ubot-it> Mil: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/MD5SUMS
<krabador> controlla questo valore. della iso scaricata
<krabador> cosa hai fatto, pendrive o dvd ?
<Mil> Grazie ora controllo. Pendrive.
<jester-> sera
<Mil> krabador: Sai dove trovare la hash da confrontare per ubuntu 14.04.3 32 bit?
<akis24> mil confronta md5sum è sufficiente comunque da dove scarichi hai in testa il file con hash md5sum ecc
<Mil> krabador: scusa l'ho appena trovata e confrontata. Sono le stesse.
<akis24> Mil:  pensrive creata come e da quale sistema ?
<akis24> pendrive*
<krabador> Mil, a fianco a "stuck for 23s! " hai qualcosa tra parentesi ?
<Mil> akis24: da windows  con universal usb installer. Pensi possa essere utile rifarla da Ubuntu?
<akis24> segui krabador  ok comunque
<akis24> [19:37:13] <krabador> Mil, a fianco a "stuck for 23s! " hai qualcosa tra parentesi ?
<Mil> krabador: akis24 fra parentesi c'è kworker/0:1:26
<krabador> Mil, è un dettaglio importantissimo
<Mil> krabador: scusate!
<Mil> krabador: carico la foto del messaggio di errore completo?
<krabador> se puoi, ok
<krabador> Mil, nel frattempo scarica xubuntu 15.10 32bit
<Mil> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/5zpG9rtQROt1vPDYluQD
<Mil> krabador: ok
<krabador> Mil, controlla, nel bios di questo notebook se ci sono delle voci riguardanti "c-states"
<Mil> krabador: no non ci sono
<krabador> Mil, nel frattempo che scarichi l'altra iso, prova aggiungendo al boot "acpi=off noapic nolapic"
<krabador> senza virgolette
<Mil> krabador, mi da lo stesso tipo di errore, ora in parentesi c'è "kworker/0:2:53"
<krabador> Mil, come aggiungi la linea al boot?
<Mil> krabador, premendo tab e scrivendo le opzioni prima di quiet splash --
<krabador> Mil, allora, prova acpi=off noapic nolapic clocksource=jiffies
<krabador> e cancella quiet splash
<Mil> krabador, stesso problema con "kworker/0:2:81"
<Malvi> Salve, sto avendo difficoltà nel cambiare il mio sistema operativo da vista a ubuntu sul mio sony vaio, potete aiutarmi perfavore?
<krabador> "difficoltà nel cambiare" ---> a che livello ?
<Malvi> krabador dici a me?
<krabador> Malvi, non sono parole usate da te ?
<Malvi> si......
<Malvi> ma nn capivo la tua domanda e nn ero certa che stessi rispondendo a me
<krabador> " sto avendo difficoltà " ---> descrivi il problema
<Malvi> mi spiego: volevdo sostituire vista con ubuntu, ho provato a seguire un tutorial su youtube che però nn va proprio bene con il mio vista....in pratica come entro nel sistema operativo (spero si dica cosi quando all'accensione  premi f2) e vado al boot nn trovo la voce "usb" per potergli dare il comenado di prendere il programma dalla chiavetta
<krabador> Malvi, ceerca di non chiedere al macellaio come montare una scrivania
<krabador> Malvi, e , se vuoi improvvisarti tecnico, partendo completamente da 0, sono tante le cose da tenere in considerazione e che possono andare male
<Malvi> io nn so niente di scrivanie e di macellai quindi glielo farei fare!!! sono un disastro con la tecnologia -.-
<Malvi> :-D
<krabador> Malvi, allora ok, ti consiglio di rivolgerti direttamente ad un  tecnico
<Malvi> -.-
<Malvi> speravo di un aiuto qua
<krabador> "e vado al boot nn trovo la voce "usb"" ---> in base all'età della macchina e dal tipo, potrebbe non essere predisposta a tele cosa
<Malvi> nn ho modo di vedere un tecnico e ho bisogno di far andare bene il pc
<krabador> Malvi, quii ti si puo' aiutare ad installare il sistema, ma quel gap che puo' esserci nel cercare di fare le operazioni piu' banali non si puo' gestire
<Malvi> aaah!! potrebbe essere! il mio pc effettivamente è vecchiotto!....
<krabador> Malvi, fornisci modello processore, quantitativo di ram,e modello scheda video
<krabador> prentiti il tempo che vuoi ma rispondi con marca e modello precisi
<Malvi> ...... che li trovo..... (nn odiarmi ti prego!)
<krabador> se trovi difficoltà , aspetta tempi migliori e rivolgiti ad un tecnico
<Malvi> nuuuu perfavore proviamoci! pleaseeee, sempre se hai tempo e voglia....
<krabador> Malvi, se dove lavori , ti accorgi che cercano gente che faccia il tuo lavoro gratis, come reagiresti  ?
<Malvi> parto da quello che so per certo è un sony vaio VGN-CS21S
<Malvi> ok va bene
<Malvi> hai ragione grazie lo stesso
<krabador> !usbwin | Malvi
<ubot-it> Malvi: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Malvi> grazie, ora provo :-)
<krabador> se riesci a fornire le informazioni che ti ho chiesto prima, è possibile delineare le versione di ubuntu che fa al caso tuo, fare il supporto e provare a farlo partire
<krabador> se trovi difficoltà gravi, durante questi step, torna quando hai le informazioni a riguardo
<Malvi> ok...è che state praticamente parlando in arabo per me, e nn voglio irritarvi, ora provo a cercare tutto quello che mi hai chiesto e a vedere i link che mi ha gentilmente dato ubot
<Malvi> cmq ho gia scaricato l'iso di ubuntu e anche lili usb creator
<Malvi> ho la chiavetta pronta solo che nn so dire al pc di avviare l'installazione
<akis24> Malvi:  e chi ha detto di usare lili ... leggi bene
<Malvi> e lo so qua nn mi è stato detto.....
<Malvi> va bene ricomincio tutto da capo.....
<akis24> Malvi: infatti ti è stato detto di usare altro ... usa quello indicato
<krabador> Malvi, lo vedi perchè ti consiglio un tecnico?
<Malvi> hahahhahahahaha ok
<krabador> qui ti si puo' aiutare , indicandoti gli step principali, chiarendo tecnicamente su di loro
<krabador> ma se il tuo background trova difficoltà per la comprensione di ognuno di essi
<Malvi> allora io ricomincio tutto
<krabador> tu perdi tempo , e noi non possiamo venire li a farlo per te
<Mil> krabador: ho creato la pendrive con xubuntu e controllato l'md5sum. Quando parte compare "missing parameter in configuration file. Keyword: path gfxboot.c32: not a com32R image boot"
<Malvi> krabador sai che nn sto capendo se effettivamente vuoi aiutarmi o no? cmq sono due giorni che ci sto perdendo tempo....minuto in piu minuto in meno nn mi cambia ormai, ma se  fossi al posto giusto con le persone giuste, mettendoci il 100% del mio impegno forse qlc progresso posso farlo. cmq ora seguo quello che mi è stato consigliato da  ubot
<krabador> Mil, l'hai fatta con universal usb installer ?
<Mil> krabador: ho provato a fate tab. Compaiono delle opzioni. Ho fatto help e poi enter e si blocca
<Mil> krabador: no questa volta l'ho fatta da ubuntu
<krabador> Mil, non va , da ubuntu, usb creator
<krabador> Mil, formatta la pendrive, stacca , riattacca, apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<krabador> sudo dd if=/percorso/del/file.iso of=/dev/sdb
<krabador> SENZA lettera di partizione
<krabador> dando per scontato che sia sdv
<krabador> sdb
<krabador> controlli con sudo fdisk -l
<krabador> Malvi, io non riesco invece a capire se sei una persona ragionevole o meno. io ti sto dando indicazioni, fatto domande tecniche e non ho ricevuto risposta
<krabador> Malvi, qui dentro è per il supporto tecnico al sistema operativo, non per l'alfabetizzazione informatica
<krabador> se è della seconda che hai bisogno
<krabador> !chat | Malvi
<ubot-it> Malvi: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Malvi> ok, ora vedo di fare quello che mi hai detto e se nn riesco appaio sull'altra chat, effettivamente è un problema mio con vaio nn di ubuntu
<Malvi> scusate e grazie di averci provato
<Malvi> scusa krabador e grazie
<krabador> Malvi, procurati quelle informazioni, e rispondi tranquillamente qui
<Malvi> Processore Intel Core 2 Duo T6400, 2.00 GHz, 2MB cache L2, FSB 800 MHz,  Memoria 4096 MB DDR2 800MHz, Scheda Video NVIDIA GeForce 9300M GS, 256MB dedicati
<krabador> Malvi, molto bene, puoi scaricare la versione di ubuntu che ti pare
<krabador> !usbwin | Malvi
<ubot-it> Malvi: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> scarichi questo, formatti la pendrive, lo usi per metterci dentro il file iso di ubuntu scaricato dal sito
<krabador> una volta fatta la pendrive, spegni il pc, stacchi la pendrive, inserisci la pendrive, accendi il pc, entri nel bios
<krabador> leggi nel manuale del pc, come si accede alle impostazioni di boot, selezioni la pendrive
<krabador> salvi le impostazioni esci , ed all'avvio della macchina , se non ci sono problemi, la pendrive parte
<ubuntu-mate> ciao, sono tornato, installato ubuntu mate su disco rigido in modalità nomodeset perche solo così si avvia la live. installato lo schermo rimane nero con cursore lampeggiante..
<ubuntu-mate> ora sono di nuovo in live
<Malvi> il molto bene sicuramente nn era per la mia riuscita nell'impresa del rispondere correttamente alle tue domande lo so ma almeno era una frase in positivo :-)ora rileggerò una decina di volte quello che avete scritto e tra un ora quando avrò capito procederò :-)
<Malvi> cmq....ho seguito i consigli di ubot ma ovviamente nn riesco a farlo funzionare, ora mi dedicherò un po di piu a capire pure quello e penso che per la fine del mese riuscirò nella mia impresa :-) grazie ragazzi siete degli angeli :-D
<zery> Salve avrei una consulta se qualcuno puo aiutarmi vorrei installare foremost su ubuntu montato su una machina virtuale mi sapreste spiegare come posso farlo grazie
<krabador> zery, installa una macchina virtuale.come virtualbox
<krabador> !virtualbox | zery
<ubot-it> zery: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<krabador> al che fai tutto da li
<zery> sice lo gia montato su vmware ma al comando mi dice che non lo trova
<krabador> zery, leggi la documentazione vmware
<krabador> !chat | zerkalo_
<ubot-it> zerkalo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | zery
<ubot-it> zery: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zery> ok ...
<KuroTonno> salve
<KuroTonno> ho avuto un problema dopo l'avanzamento da ubuntu 14 a ubuntu 15 con il mio portatile
<KuroTonno> posso chiedere a voi?
<krabador> KuroTonno, cosa è successo?
<KuroTonno> non va più server X
<krabador> KuroTonno, hai grub in avvio ?
<KuroTonno> no, uso Refind
<krabador> su un mac ?
<KuroTonno> no, è un lenovo
<KuroTonno> questo è il log:"https://www.dropbox.com/s/6ozowuud573ld98/Xorg.5.log?dl=0"
<KuroTonno> ha una scheda grafica ATI
<KuroTonno> e ho già fatto disinstallazione di FGLRX, riavviato, reinstallato FGLRX, tutto da riga di comando
<krabador> "e ho già fatto disinstallazione di FGLRX"
<krabador> disinstallato , parte ?
<krabador> parte x con ambiente grafico?
<KuroTonno> no
<KuroTonno> o meglio
<KuroTonno> si avvia l'interfaccia di LogIn
<KuroTonno> provo a fare il login ma si riavvia e torna alla schermata di logi
<krabador> KuroTonno, entra in recovery console, attaccati con un cavo lan, seleziona networking, poi root
<KuroTonno> con qualsiasi desktop provo a usare
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<KuroTonno> già fatti tutti gli aggiornamenti
<KuroTonno> a ora provo dist-upgrade
<krabador> zery, ma tu ne sai qualcosa del sistema ubuntu che hai in virtuale ?
<KuroTonno> sta scaricando 66.4MB
<krabador> quando ha finito , disinstalla fglrx, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<krabador> riavvia
<KuroTonno> ook
<KuroTonno> se voglio reinstallare KDE faccio sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<krabador> se hai kde, lascia perdere proprio il comando
<krabador> KuroTonno, rimuovi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KuroTonno> ok
<Malvi> ,,bene ragazzi sembra che sono riuscita a fare la prima parte del lavoro con la pendrive ora spengo il pc e faccio tutto il resto, di conseguenza chiudo anche qua
<krabador> in bocca al lupo Malvi
<Malvi> grazie della pazienza
<Malvi> grazie :-D incrociamo le dita ;-)
<KuroTonno> come si cancellava un file da riga di comando?
<KuroTonno> ok, trovato il comando
<KuroTonno> krabador come prima, schermata di login, metto la password e ritorna alla schermata di login
<krabador> !ripristino | KuroTonno
<ubot-it> KuroTonno: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<KuroTonno> perdo i dati contenuti in /home?
<krabador> mi spiace, ma la procedura di aggiornamento / salto, puo' dare problematiche
<krabador> KuroTonno, no
<KuroTonno> ok, il portatile sta andando
<KuroTonno> intanto, sul fisso sto usando la porta HDMI della schda video, non va l'audio e non riesco a installare i driver della scheda video, è una NvDia GTS 450 e ogni volta che avvio il .run della Nvidia mi dice che devo disabilitare il kernel Nouveau, come faccio?
<krabador> non usare il .run
<krabador> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> driver proprietario testato
<KuroTonno> ook
<KuroTonno> ora riavvio in ubuntu e poi ti dico
<KuroTonno> ok, sul portatile non mi fa selezionare "reinstalla ubuntu"
<Mil> krabador: ho fatto una pendrive con xubuntu. Parte correttamente usando l'opzione nolapic ma si blocca al punto di prima.
<Mil> Posto l'immagine dell'errore
<Mil> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/9BhYpEelR4O3U1KNVmJO
<krabador> KuroTonno, selezionare "altro" , ed indcare la root , senza formattare, fa la stessa cosa
<krabador> Mil, non è lo stesso errore
<KuroTonno> sul fisso sto già utilizzando il driver proprietario testato
<krabador> "e non riesco a installare i driver della scheda video" ---> è piu' che normale allora
<KuroTonno> e per l'audio? non si sente
<KuroTonno> uso la porta minihdmi della scheda video
<krabador> KuroTonno, hai verificato le impostazioni audio , quando inserito cavo hdmi ?
<KuroTonno> la root è quella dove c'è scritto sotto la sezione sistema "Ubuntu 15.10" o è quella in cui non c'è scritto nulla?
<krabador> KuroTonno, la root è quella dove è indicato l'unico sistema ubuntu , del tuo pc,
<KuroTonno> ok, l'audio ora va
<krabador> se ne hai uno solo
<KuroTonno> ho un solo hard disk su cui ci sono installati windows e ubuntu
<krabador> e allora, it's simple :D
<krabador> KuroTonno, assicurati che la voce di formattazione non sia selezionata
<KuroTonno> è normale che seguendo il tuo procedimento mi chieda di ricreare un utente? (ho controllato e la spunta su "formatta partizione" non c'é
<krabador> c'è c'è
<krabador> non c'hai fatto casi
<krabador> *caso
<KuroTonno> non c'era, sicuro al 100½
<krabador> KuroTonno, lascia perdere
<KuroTonno> comunque, i dati della home non me li tocca, vero?
<krabador> KuroTonno, è normalissimo che ti chieda di creare un altro utente
<krabador> KuroTonno, se ti dai una calmata e leggi...
<krabador> ti chiede di creare un altro utente, che devi creare, con un nome diverso
<KuroTonno> ok
<krabador> alla fine dell'installazione avrai /home/utente1 /home/utente2
<krabador> passi i dati da una all'altra e puoi cancellare la vecchia
<KuroTonno> e potrò accedere a entrambi?
<KuroTonno> karabador?
<Mr_PaK> KuroTonno, con calma però ...
<Mr_PaK> KuroTonno, in una entrerai con l'utnete appena creato e nall'altra con i privilegi sudo potrai entrarci senza problemi
<KuroTonno> ok
<Mil> krabador: hai qualche idea su come posso procedere?
<krabador> Mil, ci sono altri sistemi in questo pc?
<Mil> krabador: sì ci sono due partizioni, una con windows vista e l'altra con una vecchia versione di kubuntu dove vorrei installare ubuntu
<krabador> "con una vecchia versione di kubuntu" ---> quale ?
<smaug_> Salve a tutti
<Mil> krabador: kubuntu 10.04
<smaug_> Qualcuno può darmi gentilmente una mano? ho un problema nel far partire il server X dopo il login in modalità testuale
<krabador> "dopo il login in modalità testuale" ---> di che sistema ?
<KuroTonno> krabador, ho reinstallato ubuntu, l'ho avviato e ora mi resta bloccato sull'immagine "kubuntu" e non va avanti
<KuroTonno> a... sono in emergency mode
<smaug_> kabrador: perdonami, stavo solo introducendo il problema :)
<krabador> Mil, acpi=off noapic nolapic
<krabador> Mil, da xubuntu 15.10
<smaug_> in ogni caso xubuntu 14 LTS kernel  3.13.0-77
<krabador> smaug_, e come mai non hai x in avvio automatico?
<smaug_> xinit mi da connessione persa
<smaug_> ed un errore di xkbcomp
<krabador> smaug_, e da quando  ?
<krabador> KuroTonno, di che versione hai eseguito il ripristino ?
<KuroTonno> 15.10
<smaug_> kabrador: ho provato oggi ad eliminare il quiet splash per la modalità di avvio testuale, semplicemente perchè preferisco leggere i messaggi di avvio direttamente senza consultare successivamente i log
<krabador> smaug_, come hai fatto la procedura ?
<Mil> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/D24ljrJ4QmGHd7ZOfty1
<Mil> krabador: si blocca qui
<smaug_> ho modificato il file di configurazione di grub eliminando "quiet splash" ed inserendo al suo posto "text", una volta fatto l'upgrade di grub e riavviato tutto fila liscio, faccio il login testuale, ma dando "startx" l'inizializzazione si ferma al caricamento di GLX, e dopodiche l'errore di xkbcomp
<krabador> smaug_, in ubuntu non c'è bisogno di dare startx
<smaug_> ho provato anche a dare un dpkg reconfigure ma niente
<smaug_> mmh, e come avvio il server grafico?
<krabador> ml un attimo
<krabador> smaug_,  non lo avvii a mano
<smaug_> una volta fatto il login testuale sono in tty1 ed anche passando al 7 lo schermo è nero (perchè ovviamente X non è ancora partito
<krabador> smaug_, è in avvio automatico
<krabador> !ripristino | smaug_
<ubot-it> smaug_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<smaug_> cioè? io vorrei fare in modo di scegliere quando far partire X
<smaug_> ho provato a cercare qualche soluzione in rete, ma mi sono solo imbattuto in "tutorial" che a grandi linee riprendevano la stessa procedura fatta da me..
<smaug_> e se non sbaglio (sono diversi anni che non ci ho a che fare ed onestamente non ricordo neppure se si potesse effettivamente avviare) anche sulla versione server c'èra la possibilità di avviare il server grafico
<KuroTonno> krabador?
<krabador> smaug_, x, in ubuntu desktop non si deve avviare a mano
<smaug_> e quaindi non c'è nessuna possibilità di avviare il pc in modalità testuale, fare login ecc, e solo successivamente avviare il server grafico?
<smaug_> onestamente mi sembra improbabile dato che, ad esempio, nelle vecchie versioni di backtrack (distro basata su ubuntu) il login era testuale, e dando startx partiva regolarmente il server grafico
<krabador> Mil, acpi_osi=Linux
<krabador> smaug_, buahahahaha
<krabador> smaug_, se qualcuno prende roba canonical , la smanetta, e ci fa una sua distro, sarà anche basata ubuntu, ma non è una derivata ufficiale a cui questi canali fanno supporto
<smaug_> krabador: si, ho solo fatto un esempio :)
<smaug_> non vedo cosa ci sia da ridere..
<krabador> smaug_, ripeto che ubuntu desktop, non ha bisogno di far partire x a mano
<krabador> parte in automatico
<krabador> se hai problemii su questo fronte
<krabador> !ripristino  | smaug_
<ubot-it> smaug_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<smaug_> krabador, perdonami ma non seguo il tuo ragionamento, io VOGLIO che X parta solo quando lo voglio io, il problema più che altro è quello.. so che non ha bisogno e che parte benissimo in automatico
<krabador> allora installa ubuntu server
<KuroTonno> smaug_ se vuoi vedere l'avvio testuale di ubuntu e usi UEFI installa refind e sei a posto
<krabador> basta realmente cancellare semplicemente quiet splash
<krabador> da /etc/default/grub
<krabador> senza andare a mettere roba che va a complicare la convivenza con quanto installato
<smaug_> krabador, perdonami senza offesa, ma se non ha le competenze per aiutarmi non preoccuparti, ma non sparare a zero cose fuori luogo alemeno
<krabador> senza offesa tu, caro smaug,
<krabador> 1) ubuntu desktop ha x in automatico
<KuroTonno> va bé, se dovete litigare torno dopo .-.
<krabador> 2) la cancellazione di quiet splash da /etc/default/grub, con grub opportunamente aggiornato, non causa problemi nel 99,9% dei casi
<Mil> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/hBn9PI2Q9Si3A7SH77bV
<Mil> krabador: ora si blocca in questo punto
<krabador> allora+
<Mil> krabador: però ho messo solo quell'opzione
<Mil> krabador: scusami non ho capito
<smaug_> krabador, non mi offendo, ci mancherebbe.. e tantomeno è mia intenzione offendere.. ma mi sembra di parlare con l'assistenza windows "è cosi e non si può cambiare"... la cosa bella di GNU/linux è l'essere libero e personalizzabile come si vuole, indipendentemente (entro alcuni limiti) dalla distro che si usa..
<krabador> il "+" è scappato , un attimo
<smaug_> grub non mi da nessun problema, e la modalità testuale si avvia senza alcun problema.. l'errore sta nel server X
<smaug_> probabilmente ci sono dei conflitti (dati i warning che mi presenta)
<smaug_> ed è su quello che avrei bisogno di supporto..
<krabador> ed aspetti che ti si chieda di pubblicarli ?
<krabador> !pastebin | smaug_
<ubot-it> smaug_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<smaug_> avevo scritto che "dando "startx" l'inizializzazione si ferma al caricamento di GLX, e dopodiche l'errore di xkbcomp"
<krabador> "la cosa bella di GNU/linux è l'essere libero e personalizzabile come si vuole" ---> non è target di questo canale mettere a posto pacioccamenti che gli utenti fanno in giro per il sistema, senza la consapevolezza di quello che fanno
<krabador> smaug_, il log di xorg, per favore
<krabador> ""avevo scritto" non serve a gran che.
<KuroTonno> krabador posso chiederti di aiutarmi?
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> si, allora, hai la voce per la recovery console ?
<KuroTonno> eja
<KuroTonno> *si
<KuroTonno> scusa, abitudine con il canale GULCh xD
<KuroTonno> sono in recovery console
<smaug_> "warning: Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols"
<smaug_> "ignoring extra symbols"
<smaug_> dopodichè xinit perde la connessione al server X
<krabador> KuroTonno, entra in recovery console, seleziona root , digita mount -o remount,rw /
<krabador> KuroTonno, un attimo, durante il ripristino la macchina era connessa?
<KuroTonno> a internet?
<krabador> KuroTonno, hai altre connessioni , come intranet ?
<krabador> smaug_, a pc connesso , sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<KuroTonno> posso collegarmi a internet ma non ero connesso a internet quando o reinstallato
<krabador> KuroTonno, allora, carica recovery console
<krabador> KuroTonno, seleziona networking
<krabador> attaccato ad un cavo lan, possibilmente
<KuroTonno> non ho cavo lan
<KuroTonno> solo wifi
<krabador> al che root, al che sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> se hai installato sconnesso, ce n'è di roba da sistemare.
<KuroTonno> come configuro l'ip statico da konsole sul wifi?
<krabador> KuroTonno, quando hai fatto partire la recovery console, prima, hai detto che ha scaricato
<smaug_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14989523/
<KuroTonno> no, tu mi avevi dchiesto se il PC era connesso a internet durante la reinstallazione e io ho risposto di no, poi tu mi hai detto di laanciare que
<caveat-> smaug_: il .xinitrc
<KuroTonno> *quei comandi e io ti ho chiesto di spiegarmi come impostare ò'ip statico su riga di comando per il wifi
<krabador> KuroTonno, "<krabador> KuroTonno, entra in recovery console, attaccati con un cavo lan, seleziona networking, poi root" alle 21:40
<krabador> <KuroTonno> a ora provo dist-upgrade  <KuroTonno> sta scaricando 66.4MB
<KuroTonno> si ma quello era molto prima
<KuroTonno> poi ho messo la chiavetta e ho reinstallato da chiavetta
<krabador> smaug_, verifica prima di averlo
<KuroTonno> ma durante la reinstallazione non avevo connessione
<smaug_> nope
<KuroTonno> va be, io ora vado a dormire che domani ho lezione, notte a tutti, ci sentiamo domani :)
<krabador> Mil, acpi_osi=Linux vga=791
<krabador> smaug_, sudo lshw -C video | pastebinit
<krabador> cat /etc/os-release | pastebinit
<smaug_> scusami devo scappare, mi riconnetto domani buona serata
<krabador> squadretta col coprifuoco
<Mil> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/ydD6qrU5QhmKdd3KWPy2
<Mil> krabador: ora si blocca qui
<krabador> Mil, acpi_osi=Linux nomodeset
<Mil> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/w3F2tePrT8OTfS00Pdss
<Mil> krabador: sembra lo stesso di acpi_osi=Linux
<krabador> Mil, va in cios
<krabador> *bios
<krabador> cerca New card interface
<krabador> disabilitala
<Mil> krabador: ok fatto, poi con che opzione lo lancio?
<krabador> Mil, prova senza opzione
<krabador> semplice
<Mil> krabador: sta funzionando! :-)
<krabador> ottimo
<Mil> krabador: Grazie mille per l'aiuto e la pazienza! La New card interface la lascio disabilitata?
<krabador> beh, si
<krabador> Mil, hai schede pcampcia
<krabador> con qualche p in meno
<krabador> *pcmcia
<Mil> no
<krabador> allora lascialo tranquillamente disabilitato a vita
<krabador> e goditi il sistema
<Mil> krabador: Grazie ancora! Buona notte!
<krabador> buonanotte :)
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-30
<valermi> Salve ho installato la LTS 16.04 e non riesco piu' a visualizzare la schermata iniziale delle scorciatoie da tastiera . Si puo recuperare?
<Carlin0> valermi, hai fatto modifiche ?
<valermi> forse l'ho chiusa involontariamente
<valermi> no nessuna modifica
<alevipri> valermi, intendi quella visualizzabile tenendo premuto il tasto super?
<valermi> si
<alevipri> quindi con super non funziona?
<alevipri> hai installato unity-tweak-tool? quello ha un'opzione per disabilitare la schermata delle scorciatoie
<raffaele> buongiorno
<raffaele> ho scaricato ubuntu ultima versione sulla chivetta e su un cd
<raffaele> non si apre come mai
<glpiana> !usbwin | raffaele
<ubot-it> raffaele: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<raffaele> il fatto che voglio ritornare a ubuntu e cancellare wuindox e le sue merde
<glpiana> raffaele, sì, ma qui di solito evitiamo di denigrare altri sistemi operativi. se vuoi fare la usb devi seguire ciò che ti ho indicato
<glpiana> raffaele, se invece preferisci fare il dvd:
<glpiana> !iso | raffaele
<ubot-it> raffaele: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<raffaele> grazie molto gentili
<ubu12345> buongiorno posso fare una domanda sulla live di ubuntu?
<ubu12345> sto provando la live di ubuntu 16.10, all'inizio mi chiede prova o installa, facendo prova carica il sistema, poi siccome ero curioso di testare unity8, disponibile al login, ho fatto disconnetti ritornando al login, scegliendo unity8, mi chiede user e password, qualcuno le sa ?
<glpiana> ubu12345, prova con ubuntu con password vuota
<glpiana> oppure con ubuntu e password ubuntu
<ubu12345> ok grz
<ubu12345> era la prima, ma sul virtuale non gira
<ubu12345> grz cmq
<ubu12345> :D
<crownless> ciao
<crownless> ho ubuntu 14.06
<crownless> ho appena finito un anno in australia, ora sono tornato e non riesco più a aggiornare il sistema
<glpiana> crownless, apri un terminale
<glpiana> crownless, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<crownless> vorrei tenere il 14.06
<crownless> ok?
<glpiana> come vuoi, anche se mi sa che non è quella la versione. dimmi quando hai eseguito il comando
<crownless> https://thepasteb.in/p/KOh8zw0KPyjuJ
<crownless> ecco cosa dice il terminale
<glpiana> crownless, hai dato il comando senza sudo davanti
<crownless> fatto...linko cosa è uscito?
<crownless> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE4695QPEuV
<glpiana> crownless, scrivi: sudo software-properties-gtk    e cambia il server da cui scaricare i pacchetti
<crownless> fatto
<crownless> ora?
<glpiana> crownless, sudo apt-get update
<Ak3ron> buondì
<freewiman> buongiorno qualcuno conosce kdenlive?
<iose> buonasera a tutti
<iose> premetto di capirne davvero poco di linux, da qualche tempo utilizzo Lubuntu 16.04
<iose> il problema che riscontro è con il lettore mp3 usb, il sistema non lo rileva.. potreste aiutarmi?
<iose> ..
<nickstart> ho problemi con aggiornamento ubuntu 16.04: scaricamento delle informazioni del repository non riuscito, qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<nickstart> per cortesia
<enzotib> nickstart:
<enzotib> nickstart: sudo apt-get update, metti l'output su pastebin
<nickstart> ok
<nickstart> fatto quindi?
<enzotib> nickstart: hai messo su pastebin?
<enzotib> !pastebin | nickstart
<ubot-it> nickstart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<nickstart> si
<enzotib> nickstart: devi darmi il link alla pagina
<nickstart> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23895441/
<enzotib> ok
<enzotib> nickstart: hai cancellato qualche file?
<nickstart> no
<enzotib> nickstart: aspe'
<enzotib> nickstart: puoi eseguire il seguente comando? LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get udpate
<enzotib> nickstart: spero che ti dia l'output in inglese, così che possa fare una ricerca su askubuntu
<nickstart> mi dice questo: E: Invalid operation udpate
<enzotib> nickstart: ho scritto male: update, non udpate, ho invertito la "p" e la "d"
<nickstart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23895566/
<enzotib> nickstart: ok
<enzotib> nickstart: ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/
<enzotib> nickstart: se è breve (una o due righe) puoi anche scrivere l'output direttamente qui
<nickstart> jockey-drivers.gpg  jockey-drivers.gpg~
<enzotib> nickstart: sudo cp -a /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d.bak/
<enzotib> nickstart: e poi: sudo rm /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/*
<nickstart> fatto, poi?
<enzotib> nickstart: di nuovo: sudo apt-get update
<nickstart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23895706/
<enzotib> nickstart: non vedo più errori, se l'output è completo, anche se alla fine parla di qualche errore, puoi ripetere?
<enzotib> non capisco cosa sono quei DEP-11 Metadata
<nickstart> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23895732/
<enzotib> nickstart: a occhio e croce non hai più problemi
<nickstart> ok grazie enzo sei un grande
<enzotib> prego
<kueck113> ciao ragazzi
<kueck113> il mio pc mi da il mssaggio operating system not found
<kueck113> mi hanno consigliato di istallare ubunto per recuperare i files
<kueck113> vabbe per ora lo scarico pensavo fosse meno pesante
<enzotib> kueck113: avevi windows?
<pierangelo> so che è un po tardi ma... c'è qualcuno che puo aiutarmi a risolvere un grosso problema?
<pierangelo> ho chiesto aiuto anche ieri ma purtroppo nessuno mi ha dato la disponibilità
<cristian_c> se non uscisse dopo appena due minuti....
#ubuntu-it 2017-01-31
<iosef> buongiorno
<enzotib> !ciao | iosef
<ubot-it> iosef: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<iosef> volevo chiedervi supporto in merito al riconoscimento di un lettore mp3 usb
<iosef> su Lubuntu 16.04
<glpiana> iosef, spiega il problema
<iosef> inserisco il lettore nella porta usb
<iosef> ma non lo rileva
<enzotib> vai di syslog
<enzotib> iosef: se è attaccato, stacca il lettore, poi apri un terminale e scrivi: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<enzotib> iosef: poi attacca il lettore
<enzotib> iosef: se sulla finestra del terminale si aggiungono delle righe, allora copiale e incollale su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | iosef
<ubot-it> iosef: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<iosef> si è aggiunta solo questa riga
<iosef> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23898557/
<iosef> dopo che ho riattaccato il lettore
<ExPBoy> uhm
<enzotib> iosef: sei sicuro che il cavetto sia funzionante?
<iosef> Sì ne ho provato anche con un altro..il lettore si accende
<iosef> ma non apre nessuna finestra
<ExPBoy> iosef, se ti è possibile fai una prova con windows
<ExPBoy> ehm che finestra deve aprire?
<ExPBoy> iosef, lo vede come memoria esterna
<iosef> esatto .. non lo vede come memoria esterna..
<iosef> memoria di massa
<enzotib> dipende dal lettore, potrebbe essere visto come... MTP mi pare
<ExPBoy> eh
<enzotib> ma comunque qualcosa deve apparire su syslog, altrimenti c'è qualcosa che non va nel cavetto o nel lettore
<enzotib> o nella porta USB della macchina
<ExPBoy> magari prova  a cambiare porta
<iosef> già fatto . nulla
<ExPBoy> iosef, ultima cosa poi mi taccio: ma hai provato su windows?
<iosef> non ancora, dovrei riavviare
<iosef> ma proverò sicuramente dopo..
<ExPBoy> ok
<enzotib> iosef: oltre che con windows, rifai le prove con il syslog a vista, e facci sapere se esce qualcosa di interessante
<enzotib> intendo cambiando cavetto e cambiando porta
<iosef> ah ok .. provo subito
<iosef> non succede nulla
<iosef> cambiando porta e cavetto
<iosef> vedrò dopo..grazie comunque
<iosef> ciao
<iosef> ciao di nuovo
<iosef> enzotib: avevo parlato con te riguardo il lettore mp3?
<enzotib> iosef: sì
<iosef> allora ho provato con windows
<iosef> il sistema me lo rileva ma esclusivamente col cavo originale
<iosef> adesso ho provato con lubuntu ma nulla
<iosef> volevo provare di nuovo quel comando.. syslog
<iosef> se puoi scrivermelo
<enzotib> iosef: ok: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<iosef> niente
<iosef> non succede nulla quando l'attacco
<enzotib> iosef: lo hai attaccato dopo che hai dato il comando?
<iosef> si
<iosef> nessuna novità
<iosef> non succede nulla..
<iosef> ho letto di uno che ha risolto così
<iosef> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23898980/
<iosef> ma non ci capisco molto
<iosef> The correct/cleaner solution would be to blacklist the usbtouchscreen module in rc.conf so that it doesn't load and try to take over your mp3 player's usb connection.
<iosef> che ne pensi?
<iosef> il lettore mp3 è audiola, pare che tutti hanno sto problema.... se qualcuno ha risolto..
<pierangelo> buongiorn, c'e qualcuno che mi può aiutare a risolvere un grosso problema?
<pierangelo> sono due giorni che chiedo ma nessuno risponde
<pierangelo> spiego il problema se qualcuno può aiutarmi
<glpiana> spiega
<pierangelo> ok subito
<pierangelo> ho acquistato una usb wireless adapter della tp link modello TL-WN823N compatibile con linux, ma purtroppo non riesco a a farla funzionare su ubuntu.
<pierangelo> sono disponibile a collegare il computer direttamente al router in caso
<pierangelo> l'importante è che io riesca a risolvere il proboema
<glpiana> pierangelo, sei sul pc in questione ora?
<pierangelo> no pero sei mi dai un attimo lo collego ed entro nella chat con quello
<glpiana> ok, aspetto
<pierangelo> cosa faccio dopo ti contatto sempre qui o in chat privata?
<glpiana> qui
<pierangelo> ok
<pierangelo> eccomi
<pierangelo> ho collegato tutto
<glpiana> pierangelo, inserisci la chiavetta, quindi in un terminale dai i comandi: dmesg | tail           e lsusb
<glpiana> !paste | pierangelo
<ubot-it> pierangelo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<pierangelo> ok premetto che sono totalmente ignorante in materia di ubuntu, ce l'ho sul computer perche mi è stato installato al posto di windows
<pierangelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899433/
<pierangelo> ok questo è il primo
<pierangelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899438/
<pierangelo> queswto il secondo
<pierangelo> mi diceva che sono stato disconnesso dalla chat
<pierangelo> quindi ora li rimando
<glpiana> pierangelo, http://askubuntu.com/questions/693500/dlink-dwa-131-wireless-adapter-not-working-on-ubuntu-15-10/813034#813034
<glpiana> pierangelo, segui quello che c'è scritto lì, son tre comandi
<glpiana> pierangelo, ti installa il driver corretto, dopodichè dovrebbe funzionare
<pierangelo> quindi in pratica
<glpiana> pierangelo, è questione di 5 minuti, per cui se poi hai problemi chiedi pure
<pierangelo> devo incollare i tre comandi neò terminale
<pierangelo> e fa tutto da solo?
<glpiana> pierangelo, sì, uno alla volta, sempre che non diano errore ovviamente, nel qual caso chiedi
<pierangelo> comunque la mia chiavetta è la versione 2.0
<pierangelo> va bene comunque?
<glpiana> a quanto scrivono, sì
<pierangelo> apt-get update mide impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice
<pierangelo> saranno ignorati o verranno utilizzati quelli vecchi
<pierangelo> vado avanti?
<glpiana> pierangelo, copia su pastebin che guardo
<pierangelo> ok
<pierangelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899457/
<pierangelo> inoltre anche l'ultimo comando mi da errore
<pierangelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899462/ ecco l'ultimo comando
<glpiana> perfetto, non ci sono i driver per la 16.10. ripuliamo
<glpiana> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<pierangelo> fatto, sembra essere andato tutto bene con questo comando
<glpiana> pierangelo, ora: sudo ppa-purge ppa:hanipouspilot/rtlwifi
<pierangelo> mi dice
<pierangelo> Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<glpiana> pierangelo, oki, tanto non aveva installato nulla. scrivi: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<pierangelo> fatto, sembra tutto bene
<glpiana> pierangelo, ti avrà dato un output
<pierangelo> in che senso, non capisco ahah
<glpiana> hai dato il comando, è uscito qualcosa a temrinale?
<pierangelo> si
<glpiana> metti su pastebin
<pierangelo> te lo metto su pastebin
<pierangelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899530/
<glpiana> pierangelo, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/hanipouspilot*
<pierangelo> fatto,non mi ha dato niente
<glpiana> pierangelo, ok, sudo apt-get update
<pierangelo> fatto
<glpiana> pierangelo, senza errori ora, vero?
<pierangelo> si mi esce scirtto proprio Fatto.
<glpiana> pierangelo, proviamo a compilare il driver
<glpiana> pierangelo, sudo apt-get install git linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms
<pierangelo> mi dice 0 aggiornati, 0 installati e 8 non aggornati
<pierangelo> te lo metto su pastebin?
<glpiana> pierangelo, sì
<pierangelo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899567/
<glpiana> pierangelo, oki, procedo con l'altro comando che ti ho scritto: sudo apt-get install git linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms
<glpiana> pierangelo, e poi continua seguendo questa pagina: https://github.com/pvaret/rtl8192cu-fixes
<glpiana> pierangelo, cerca i due comandi che ti ho dato e vai avanti. devo assentarmi
<pierangelo> ok
<pierangelo> grazie mille
<totosa> totosa
<Ppip> Ciao a tutti
<Ppip> Non rieso ad aprire con il cd Live la cartella home
<Ppip> Entro dentro ma non c'è nulla
<Ppip> C'è per caso qualcuno che mi può dare una mano?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Ppip
<ubot-it> Ppip: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<fabio_cc> !nessuno | Ppip
<ubot-it> Ppip: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Mark83> Salve, avrei da chiedere un aiuto per l'stallazione di wine su ubuntu 16.10, cosa che non mi riesce
<fabio_cc> !ciao | Mark83
<ubot-it> Mark83: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> Mark83, quale problema riscontri?
<Mark83> mi dice che ci sono delle dipendenze non risolte
<Mark83> inoltre ora mi compare anche il segnale di divieto in alto accanto al simboli internet
<fabio_cc> Mark83, hai aggiunto repository di terze parti?
<Ppip> Ma ho scritto prima
<Mark83> ho eseguito un comando, ma non so se sia quello giusto
<Ppip> Purtroppo non riesco a entrare nella cartella home con la Live cd
<Mark83> sono poco esperto in materia
<fabio_cc> Ppip, bene, allora attendi, magari qualcuno sa risponderti. Io però sono appena entrato quindi non ho letto il tuo quesito
<Ppip> Scusami
<fabio_cc> Mark83, allora, apri il terminale e dai il comando: sudo apt install
<fabio_cc> Mark83, anzi prima dai sudo apt update
<fabio_cc> Mark83, metti tutto quello che ottieni su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | Mark83
<ubot-it> Mark83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Ppip> Cosa posso fare per poter entrare nella cartella e vedere i file che devo recuperare?
<fabio_cc> Ppip, live dvd ubuntu?
<Ppip> Si
<Ppip> Purtroppo il sistema xubuntu 16.04 è andato in crash per cause varie
<Ppip> Vorrei recuperare i file con la Live
<fabio_cc> Ppip, ma il live dvd è ubuntu o xubuntu?
<Ppip> Xubuntu lo stesso sistema operativo sul PC
<fabio_cc> Ppip, 16.10?
<Ppip> 16.04lts*
<fabio_cc> Ppip, ok
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899896/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, come temevo
<fabio_cc> Mark83, hai scombinato le dipendenze aggiungendo repository di terze parti, cosa sconsigliata
<Mark83> purtroppo non essendo ferrato ho trovato un comando online, è fatto quello
<fabio_cc> Mark83, tra l'altro wine è già presente nei repository
<fabio_cc> quelli ufficiali
<Mark83> come posso risolvere?
<fabio_cc> !ppa-purge | Mark83
<ubot-it> Mark83: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<fabio_cc> Mark83, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Ppa-purge
<Ppip> Io cosa posso fare per riuscire a visualizzare i file della home che non mi compaiono?
<fabio_cc> Ppip, non posso sdoppiarmi
<fabio_cc> !pazienza | Ppip
<ubot-it> Ppip: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Ppip> Sorry😂😂
<fabio_cc> Ppip, dammi tempo
<Mark83> fabio_cc perdonami, non riusciresti ha seguirmi passo passo?
<fabio_cc> Mark83, si
<Mark83> <repository-name> / <subdirectory> qui cosa dovrei mettere?
<fabio_cc> Ppip, una volta avviato xubuntu, sul desktop vedi qualcosa tipo Volume da 160 GB etc...
<fabio_cc> ?
<Ppip> Si
<fabio_cc> Ppip, ok, quello dovrebbe essere l'hd del pc
<Ppip> E riesco a entrare nella cartella con tutti i file
<fabio_cc> Ppip, aprilo e vai dentro la cartella home
<fabio_cc> Ppip, li dovresti vedere una cartella con il tuo nome utente
<Ppip> Ma nella home non c'è nulla
<fabio_cc> Ppip, attenzione, non la home della live
<Ppip> No nella home della hard disk
<fabio_cc> Ppip, ma la cartella home/nome_utente dentro il disco
<Ppip> E non trovo nulla
<fabio_cc> Ppip, manda una schermata della radice del disco, voglio capire
<Ppip> È vuota
<fabio_cc> !image | Ppip
<ubot-it> Ppip: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ppip> Okey
<fabio_cc> Mark83, dovrebbe essere: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ti ricordi che comando hai dato per aggiungere quel repo?
<Ppip> http://prntscr.com/e2q5km
<Mark83> ti mando uno stamp, perchè sinceramente non so cosa ho combinato, ho presi 2 comandi da un sito
<Ppip> Ecco la foto della schermata 80gb partizionata per xubuntu
<fabio_cc> Ppip, è a testa sotto
<fabio_cc> Ppip, sottosopra
<Ppip> Ma come?
<Mark83> http://prntscr.com/e2q6c1
<Mark83> preso da qui
<fabio_cc> Ppip, capovolta
<Ppip> Riprovo
<fabio_cc> Ppip, ora apri home e manda altra schermata
<fabio_cc> Ppip, non serve
<fabio_cc> Ppip, riesco a vedere lo stesso
<fabio_cc> Ppip, adesso apri home e manda nuovamente
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ok va bene il comando che ti ho dato
<fabio_cc> Mark83, lo ripeto: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Mark83> comando non trovato
<fabio_cc> Mark83, almeno potevi installarlo
<fabio_cc> Mark83, è scritto nel wiki
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo apt install ppa-purge
<Mark83> ripeto, purtroppo non conosco per nulla ancora ubuntu :|
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ok
<Mark83> una volta istallato questo comando, do l'altro?
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899974/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, purtroppo il problemi alle dipendenze non permettono di installarlo
<fabio_cc> Mark83, prova apt-get -f install
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo apt-get -f install
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23899986/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, niente, il problema alle dipendenze ti impedisce di installarlo. Facciamo diversamente
<Mark83> ti seguo
<Ppip> Non riesco più a caricati le immagini
<Ppip> Comunque purtroppo nella cartella home non c'è assolutamente nulla
<fabio_cc> Mark83, hai ubuntu 16.10 a 32 o 64 bit?
<fabio_cc> !image | Ppip
<ubot-it> Ppip: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fabio_cc> Ppip, perché non riesci?
<Mark83> 64 bit
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ok
<fabio_cc> Mark83, http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/ppa-purge/ppa-purge_0.2.8+bzr63_all.deb
<fabio_cc> Mark83, scarica il pacchetto da qui
<fabio_cc> Mark83, mettilo nella tua home
<Mark83> ok
<Ppip> http://prnt.sc/e2qc62
<Ppip> Ecco qua
<Mark83> ok, salvato, me la da su file scaricati
<fabio_cc> Mark83, per semplicità, spostalo nella tua home
<fabio_cc> Ppip, non capisco perché non fai delle normali schermate usando il tasto Stamp
<fabio_cc> screenshot
<fabio_cc> Ppip, vedo due volumi, uno da 80 gb e uno da 78. L'altro cos'è?
<Ppip> Perché sto usando il cellulare
<Ppip> L'altro è Windows
<fabio_cc> Ppip, ah ok, non sei connesso dalla live
<fabio_cc> Ppip, ok
<Mark83> ok fabio_cc spostata in home
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo dpkg -i ppa-purge_0.2.8+bzr63_all.deb
<Pie> Buongiorno; qualcuno mi potrebbe dire come installare driver che io ho scaricato nel computer?
<fabio_cc> Ppip, apri un terminale: sudo parted -l
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | Pie
<ubot-it> Pie: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Mark83> ti copio sempre su pastebin?
<Mark83> incollo
<fabio_cc> Pie, che sistema usi? di quali driver parli?
<fabio_cc> Mark83, si certo
<Pie> Praticamente ho scaricato i driver una usb wireless adapter ma non riesco ad installarli
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900030/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ok lo ha installato
<Ppip> Cosa faccio?
<Ppip> Una volta dato il comando?
<fabio_cc> Mark83, adesso riprova con: sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<fabio_cc> Ppip, foto
<fabio_cc> Ppip, devo vedere
<Pie> Uso ubuntu 16.10
<Mark83> Updating packages list
<Mark83> mi ha dato questo
<fabio_cc> Mark83, non dovrebbe aver dato solo questo
<Mark83> mi rimane sotto che lampeggia
<fabio_cc> Mark83, credo stia lavorando
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900042/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ppip> Non riesco a caricati le immagini del sito
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900053/
<fabio_cc> !image | Ppip
<ubot-it> Ppip: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Ppip> Va be non importa scusami per il disturbo
<Ppip> Era solo per recuperare la musica
<Ppip> Faccio la rinstallazione
<Ppip> Grazie di tutto! Alla prossima
<fabio_cc> Ppip,
<fabio_cc> Ppip, segui questo
<fabio_cc> !ripristino | Ppip
<ubot-it> Ppip: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Ppip> Okey grazie mille
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ls -hal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Ppip> Ciao a presto grazie di tutto
<fabio_cc> Ppip, comunque è strano che sia vuota
<fabio_cc> Ppip, prego
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900074/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ah pure l'altro hai messo
<Mark83> sinceramente non so cosa ho combinato, aiemè
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo ppa-purge ppa:ricotz/unstable
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900091/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, non è buon segno: dai sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<fabio_cc> Mark83, usa copia e incolla, mi raccomando
<fabio_cc> Mark83, se sbagli questo comando puoi far danno
<Mark83> impossibile rimuovere, file o directory non esistenti
<Mark83> si uso copia incolla ogni comando
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ls -hal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900110/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ok
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo apt-get update
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900119/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo apt-get -f install
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900121/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, dpkg -l | grep wine
<fabio_cc> Mark83, c'è una buona probabilità che tu debba ripristinare il sistema
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900131/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo apt-get purge *wine*
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900149/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo dpkg --force-all -r libwine:amd64
<fabio_cc> Mark83, proviamo a forzare
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900165/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo dpkg --force-all -r wine-gecko2.40:i386
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900172/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo dpkg --force-all -r wine-mono4.5.6
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900177/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, vediamo se prende il jolly: sudo dpkg --force-all -r wine*
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900183/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, no
<fabio_cc> Mark83, vediamo se prende il jolly: sudo dpkg --force-all -r wine-stable
<Mark83> questo sembra di si
<fabio_cc> Mark83, scusa ho riportato la frase sbagliata
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900189/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo dpkg --force-all -r wine1.8:i386
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900193/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo dpkg --force-all -r wine1.8-i386:i386
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900195/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo dpkg --force-all -r wine32:i386
<Mark83> rimosso
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo dpkg --force-all -r wine64
<Mark83> rimosso
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo dpkg --force-all -r winetricks
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900206/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, prova sudo apt-get -f install
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ?
<Mark83> sto aspettando ancora fabio
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sta lavorando?
<Mark83> si
<fabio_cc> Mark83, già è qualcosa
<Mark83> speriamo bene, intanto cmq ti ringrazio per il tempo dedicatomi
<fabio_cc> Mark83, siamo qua per questo
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900243/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, fin'ora bene
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ora sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900251/
<Mark83> intanto il simbolo di divieto in alto a destra si è tolto
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<fabio_cc> Mark83, quello è un buon segno
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900257/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ok adesso proviamo a installare un pacchetto, come prova: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900262/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, bene
<fabio_cc> Mark83, il problema al sistema di gestione dei pacchetti (apt) sembra risolto
<fabio_cc> Mark83, se vuoi wine, devi semplicemente scrivere sudo apt-get install wine
<Mark83> ok provo
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900272/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, si scusa
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo apt-get install wine-stable
<Mark83> sembra si stia istallando
<fabio_cc> Mark83, bene
<fabio_cc> Mark83, evita di seguire a casaccio guide prese dal primo sito che capita
<fabio_cc> (per il futuro)
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900382/
<Mark83> se sapevo di fare questo casino.. avrei evitato anche prima :|
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ok wine è installato
<Mark83> ma dove lo trovo?
<fabio_cc> Mark83, wine non lo usi da solo
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ti serve per installare ed eseguire programmi nativi per windows
<cristian_c> !wine | Mark83
<ubot-it> Mark83: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<Mark83> per quello mi serviva, pensavo cmq fosse un programma che io vedessi
<Mark83> quindi praticamente adesso usando un qualsiasi programma .exe wine fa da solo?
<fabio_cc> Mark83, comunque per configurarlo cerca "configura wine" nella dash
<Mark83> dash sarebbe?
<fabio_cc> Mark83, purtroppo non tutti i programmi per windows funzionano con wine
<Mark83> si di questo era al corrente
<gbv> salve, ho fatto il download di lubuntu vrs.16, mi ha chiesto di salvare ed io ho detto si. ora quando avrà finito clicco sul file iso o devo masterizzarlo e farlo partire dal boot?
<cristian_c> Mark83: leggi tranquillamente la pagina wiki che ti è stata linkata
<cristian_c> gbv: lo masterizzi
<cristian_c> !iso | gbv
<ubot-it> gbv: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<fabio_cc> Mark83, comunque se fai click col destro su un file .exe puoi scegliere "carica con wine"ù
<fabio_cc> -ù
<Mark83> ok, anche perchè nella dash se cerco come mi hai detto non c'è configura wine
<fabio_cc> !installazione | gbv, leggi anche
<ubot-it> gbv, leggi anche: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> Mark83, prova a scrivere "wine" nella casella di testo della dash
<fabio_cc> Mark83, dovrebbe esserci anche configura wine
<Mark83> ho solo 2 file .png
<fabio_cc> Mark83, strano, comunque winecfg, da terminale
<cristian_c> Mark83: ma l'hai letta la guida?
<Mark83> non ho letto cristian, poi leggo più tardi
<Mark83> grz mille di tutto fabio :)
<fabio_cc> Mark83, leggilo
<fabio_cc> Mark83, prima di seguire guide strane, cerca sempre nella documentazione ufficiale e della comunità
<ceotamai> videochiamate su facebook ubuntu 16
<ceotamai> ?
<ceotamai> qualcuno sa come attivarle/
<ceotamai> ?
<Mark83> si fabio
<cristian_c> !enter | ceotamai
<ubot-it> ceotamai: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<fabio_cc> Mark83, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> ceotamai: e datti una calma
<cristian_c> *calmata
<ceotamai> ???
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ceotamai> qualcunosacomeattivarevideochiamatesufacebookdaubuntu16
<ceotamai> ?
<fabio_cc> ceotamai, per favore, poco spirito
<gbv> ci provo ma penso che sia un po' complicato per uno poco esperto. dal link dice che basta selezionare l tasto destro e masterizza il cd ( odeve essere un DVD?)
<cristian_c> ceotamai: domandanelcanaledicazzeggio
<cristian_c> !chat | ceotamai
<ubot-it> ceotamai: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> gbv: sì, dvd
<azfrank> salve
<fabio_cc> !ciao | azfrank
<ubot-it> azfrank: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<azfrank> potete aiturami ho installato xubuntu ma parte solo in modalità recovery
<azfrank> se lo faccio partire normalmente rimane schermo nero
<cristian_c> !dettagli | azfrank
<ubot-it> azfrank: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<azfrank> nessuno sa come posso fare?
<cristian_c> tra l'altto deja-vu
<azfrank> presente uefi
<azfrank> amd processor 2 gb ram
<cristian_c> azfrank: ehm....
<cristian_c> 'cpu, marca e modello'
<azfrank> cpu amd e 350
<azfrank> l ho istallato su un altro identico nessun problema
<cristian_c> fisso?
<azfrank> si
<azfrank> mini pc
<cristian_c> azfrank: hardware diverso ha problematiche diverse
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> azfrank: conosci anche il modello di mini-pc?
<azfrank> si
<cristian_c> bene, scrivilo qui
<azfrank> ergo nt a2500
<azfrank> a3500
<cristian_c> azfrank: marca?
<azfrank> ergo nt a3500
<azfrank> ergo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> non avevo capito :D
<azfrank> ora è partitto in modalità recovery
<azfrank> ma solo così parte
<cristian_c> spetta
<cristian_c> ah, prodotto direttamente da foxconn
<cristian_c> pc cinese
<azfrank> bho una merdina di pc
<azfrank> è solo piccolo..:)
<cristian_c> azfrank: hai detto lubuntu?
<cristian_c> ah, xubuntu
<cristian_c> azfrank: in sessione di prova va?
<azfrank> si
<azfrank> xubuntu
<azfrank> orà è acceso in modalita recovery
<cristian_c> azfrank: allora fai una cosa
<cristian_c> azfrank: quando lo accendi e appare il grub
<azfrank> si
<cristian_c> azfrank: quando lo accendi e appare il grub, premi 'e' quando è selzionato 'xubuntu'
<cristian_c> e nella schermata che appare rimuovi 'quiet splash'
<cristian_c> dalla lista dei parametri di avvio
<cristian_c> azfrank: questo dovrebbe permetterti di visualizzare il log di boot e di verificare la natura del probkema
<azfrank> fatto
<cristian_c> una volta rimossa la stringa, premi f10
<azfrank> quale devo togliere
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> e nella schermata che appare rimuovi 'quiet splash'
<Mark83> come faccio ad istallare la mia scheda grafica? ho notato che mi ha riconosciuto solo i driver della scheda integrata
<cristian_c> Mark83: apri un terminale
<Mark83> si
<cristian_c> Mark83: pastebinit è installato?
<Mark83> dovrei averlo istallato con fabio prima
<cristian_c> Mark83: digita: lshw -C video | pastebinit
<Mark83> ti incollo?
<cristian_c> il comando restituisce un link
<Mark83> si
<cristian_c> incolla il link
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900655/
<cristian_c> la nvidia è gestita
<cristian_c> dai driver open
<cristian_c> Mark83: digita: sudo software-properties-gtk
<Mark83> si apre software e aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Mark83: Driver aggiuntivi
<Mark83> si
<Mark83> da qui devo cambiarlo?
<cristian_c> !image | Mark83
<ubot-it> Mark83: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Mark83> http://prntscr.com/e2s8df
<Mark83> metto in uso NVIDIA? la prima?
<cristian_c> prova ad attivare gli nvidia 340 proprietari
<Mark83> ok
<cristian_c> Mark83: ma ripeto, il sistema sta già usando i driver nvidia open
<Mark83> prima per vederlo ho usato questo comando http://paste.ubuntu.com/23900709/
<Mark83> non avrebbe dovuto dirmi la scheda? come scritto sulla wiki?
<cristian_c> è comunque indicata
<cristian_c> anche nel comando lshw -C video dato prima
<cristian_c> *dal
<Mark83> il fatto è che anche guardando video su youtube sembra andare a scatti
<cristian_c> i driver open per nvidia non sono granché
<cristian_c> poi avresti dovuto impostare la gestione optimu quantomeno
<cristian_c> *optimus
<cristian_c> !graficaibrida
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/GraficaIbrida
<Mark83> c'è modo di poter migliorare ?
<cristian_c> Mark83: ehm.....
<cristian_c> Mark83: rileggi pure le righe precedenti, compreso l'ultimo link
<Mark83> ok grz
<rek> Salve a tutti, vi risulta che ubuntu live 4.10 si possa installare dal cd live?
<Mr_Pan> rek, ubuntu 4,10...
<rek> sono sulla live devo usare qt 2
<pierangelo01> c'e qualcuno che puo aiutarmi?ho gia chiesto oggi pomeriggio ma purtroppo non ho risolto
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | pierangelo01
<ubot-it> pierangelo01: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pierangelo01> ho comprato una usb wireless adapter della tp link modello TL-WN823N compatibile con linux ma purtroppo non riesco a farla funzionare, inoltre ho scaricato i driver dal sito ma non so come installarli
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: apri un terminale
<pierangelo01> premetto che sono totalmente ignoprante in materia, ho ubuntu perche mi è stato installato in sostituzione a wwindows
<pierangelo01> ok aperto
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: ti è stato installato 'con la forza'?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sei connesso via cavo, al momento?
<pierangelo01> riscrivo perche si era disconnesso
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sei connesso via cavo, al momento?
<pierangelo01> sisi
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: e digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pierangelo01> comunque mi dice impossibile trovare il file pastebin
<cristian_c> .....
<pierangelo01> scusa il pacchetto
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: copia e incolla il comando
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<pierangelo01> ah ok
<pierangelo01> fatto
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: dopodiché, digita: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> che dovrebbe restituirti un link
<pierangelo01> si me lo ha dato
<cristian_c> incolla il link
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901185/
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: la wifi usb è collegata?
<pierangelo01> sisi
<pierangelo01> comunque ho sbagliato
<cristian_c> ?
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901183/
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901183/
<pierangelo01> era questo
<pierangelo01> scusa tanto
<cristian_c> non cambia niente
<cristian_c> è lo stesso paste
<pierangelo01> ok
<pierangelo01> ora cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: digita: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901199/
<pierangelo01> ecco
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/820886/problem-with-tp-link-tl-wn823n
<pierangelo01> cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> un attimo
<pierangelo01> ah ok
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: su quale ubuntu?
<pierangelo01> 16.10
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> servirebbe rtl8192eu-dkms, credo
<cristian_c> s0etta
<cristian_c> spetta
<pierangelo01> sisi
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4910964
<cristian_c> cu, non eu, sorry
<cristian_c> purtroppo però qui si parla di 16.04
<pierangelo01> quindi non si riesce?
<cristian_c>  TL-WN823N-v2
<cristian_c> no, ho sbagliato, la tua richiede i driver rtl8192eu
<pierangelo01> quindi mi arrendo?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: il driver va installato a mano
<pierangelo01> ok io il driver l'ho scaricato dal sito ufficiale
<pierangelo01> ed è una cartella
<pierangelo01> e non so come installarlo
<cristian_c> https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: esattamente, che cosa hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> posta il nome del file scsricato
<cristian_c> mi assento un pochino
<pierangelo01> una cartella che si chiama TL_WN823NEU V2 160315 Linux
<pierangelo01> e all'interno c'e una cartella che si chiama Driver
<rek> i repositories di versioni di ubuntu vecchie funionano ancora?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: in Scaricati?
<pierangelo01> in che senso ahah
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: dove si trova la cartella?
<rek> cristian_c, vanno i repo di 4.10 ?
<pierangelo01> ah sulla scrivania+
<cristian_c> !tizio | rek
<ubot-it> rek: non porre le tue domande a qualcuno in particolare, rivolgiti al canale. Non usare forme del tipo "Tizio, mi sai dire.."/"Tizio, posso?"
<rek> cristian_c,  non ho dato a nessuno del tizio o del caio, poi abbiamo delle cosette in sospeso ed è bene che mi faccia vivo...
<pierangelo01> e anche in scaricati ovviamente
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: digita: ls -l ~/Scrivania/'TL_WN823NEU V2 160315 Linux'/ | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901356/
<pierangelo01> mi ha rilasciato qeusto link
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: digita: ls -l ~/Scrivania/TL-WN823N(EU)_V2_160315_Linux/Driver | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "("
<pierangelo01> mi dice cosi
<cristian_c> uh, vero
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: digita: ls -l ~/Scrivania/'TL-WN823N(EU)_V2_160315_Linux'/Driver | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901369/
<pierangelo01> mi dice questo
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: digita: ls -l ~/Scrivania/'TL-WN823N(EU)_V2_160315_Linux' | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> mi dice la stessa cosa
<Alberto_71> Qualcuno sa aiutarmi per cortesia con emule?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: digita: ls -l ~/Scrivania/'TL_WN823NEUV2 160315 Linux/'TL-WN823N(EU)_V2_160315_Linux' | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Alberto_71: di quale sistema stiamo parlando?
<pierangelo01> bash: errore di sintassi vicino al token non atteso "("
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: digita: ls -l ~/Scrivania/'TL_WN823NEUV2 160315 Linux'/'TL-WN823N(EU)_V2_160315_Linux' | pastebinit
<cristian_c> m'ero dimenticato un apice
<pierangelo01> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<pierangelo01> dice cosi
<pierangelo01> come prima
<cristian_c> facciamo una cosa
<pierangelo01> se non riesci niente eh non ti faccio scervellare
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: ha u  percorso steano
<cristian_c> *strano
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: ho un'idea, apri la cartella driver
<pierangelo01> ok
<cristian_c> poi vai nel menù e scegli l'opzione apri nel terminale
<pierangelo01> ho fatto tasto destro sulla cartella driver
<pierangelo01> e l'ho aperta nel terminale
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: ora digita: ls -l
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: copia il contenuto su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | pierangelo01
<ubot-it> pierangelo01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901411/
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sono comunque driver vecchi
<cristian_c> non ti conviene
<cristian_c> https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver
<cristian_c> questi sono più aggiornati
<pierangelo01> cosa faccio
<pierangelo01> git clone?
<cristian_c> ma se ci fosse un pacchetto deb sarebbe meglio
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sì
<Alberto_71> io ho linux
<Alberto_71> sono andato in Ubuntu software
<pierangelo01> ricordami cosa devo scrivere
<Alberto_71> ed ho caricato aMule
<Alberto_71> ma non funziona
<cristian_c> difatti la cartella os_deb in quel repo indica l'aggiornamento di 3 mesi fa 'add kernel 4.7 and 4.8 compatibility' e 16.10 ha il kernel 4,8
<cristian_c> *4.8
<pierangelo01> ha fatto
<cristian_c> !amule | Alberto_71
<ubot-it> Alberto_71: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Condivisione/Amule - vedi anche la voce !adunanza
<cristian_c> !chat | per tutto il resto, Alberto_71
<ubot-it> per tutto il resto, Alberto_71: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alberto_71> scusatemi
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: che comando hai digitato?
<pierangelo01> git clone https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver.git
<pierangelo01> e mi esce scritto done.
<pierangelo01> quindi credo abbia fatto
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: ok
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: digita: cd rtl8192eu-linux-driver
<pierangelo01> ma il terminale comunque mi segna in blu ~/Scrivania/TL-WN823N(EU)_V2_160315_Linux/Driver/rtl8192eu-linux-driver$
<pierangelo01> non devo pulire
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: hai ragione cancella tutta la directory
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: anzi, fai: cd ~
<pierangelo01> fatto
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: poi digita: pwd
<pierangelo01> fatyo
<pierangelo01> fatto
<cristian_c> cosa dice pwd?
<pierangelo01> nulla
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> pwd da sempre una risposra
<cristian_c> *risposta
<pierangelo01> non me lo fa scruvere la chatr+
<pierangelo01> non so perche
<cristian_c> ?
<pierangelo01> te lo crivo a parole ahaha
<pierangelo01> slash home slash pierangelo
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: git clone https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver
<cristian_c> digita questo
<pierangelo01> dice che esiste gia
<pierangelo01> robabilemte
<pierangelo01> facendo varie prove che avevo trovato online
<pierangelo01> lo aveva gia installato
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: non potevi scriverlo in chat perché le righe che iniziano con / vengono interpretate come comandi della chat
<pierangelo01> ah ok
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: 'facendo varie prove' <- che prove?
<pierangelo01> di guide che trovavo online
<pierangelo01> ma nessuna ha funzionato
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: allora cancella la cartella rtl8192eu-linux-driver nella tua home pierangelo
<cristian_c> perché non ho idea di quali prove tu abbia fatto
<pierangelo01> intendi le cartelle che avevo scaricato con i driver?
<cristian_c> no , la cartella rtl8192eu-linux-driver nella tua home
<cristian_c> la cartella che ha esattamente questo nome
<cristian_c> minuscole comprese
<pierangelo01> AH OK
<pierangelo01> buttata nel cestino e svuotato
<pierangelo01> scusa per il maiuscolo
<pierangelo01> mi è scappato
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: git clone https://github.com/Mange/rtl8192eu-linux-driver
<pierangelo01> fatto
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: cd rtl9192eu-linux-driver
<pierangelo01> file o directory non esistenteù
<cristian_c> ......
<cristian_c> ah, sì
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: cd rtl8192eu-linux-driver
<pierangelo01> è diventato blu
<pierangelo01> ora?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sudo apt-get install git linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> fatto
<pierangelo01> pero non mi dice nulla
<pierangelo01> va bene cosi?
<cristian_c> deve darti un link
<pierangelo01> me lo ha dato ora
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901483/
<pierangelo01> l'ho rifatto e me lo ha dato
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901488/
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: hai aggiunto un ppa
<pierangelo01> cosa sarebbe
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901494/
<pierangelo01> mi ha dato questo
<pierangelo01> quindi questo ppa come lo tolgo?
<cristian_c> eh, dovresti toglierlo, è il ppa di git
<pierangelo01> come lo tolgo?
<cristian_c> mi chiedo anche come tu sia stato capace di aggiungerlo
<cristian_c> dipende da come lo hai aggiunto
<pierangelo01> perfetto
<pierangelo01> ahahah
<pierangelo01> non ne ho idea
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: history | grep add-apt-repository | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901522/
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: tra l'altro quel ppa non ti è di nessuna utilità
<cristian_c> anzi, rischia di fare danni ai pacchetti di ubuntu
<pierangelo01> comunque
<pierangelo01> dici che riusciremo ad far funzionare la chiavetta?
<pierangelo01> perche è impottante ahaha
<pierangelo01> importante
<cristian_c> ah, hai provato ad aggiungere un ulteriore ppa, ho visto
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: se la smetti di martellare il tuo pc, ci sono ottime possibilità
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<pierangelo01> forse non sono stato io, questo computer lo hanno toccato in tanti
<cristian_c> !info ppa-purge
<ubot-it> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr63 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 24 kB
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: hai mandato il comando?
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901535/
<pierangelo01> si mi da questo
<cristian_c> e avevi anche già installato ppa-purge
<cristian_c> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pierangelo01> ora cosa faccio?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sudo ppa-purge ppa:git-core/ppa
<cristian_c> pastebinna
<pierangelo01> ok
<pierangelo01> appena finisce
<pierangelo01> comunque
<pierangelo01> sto facendo tutto con ~/rtl8192eu-linux-driver blu
<cristian_c> non è importante
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901552/
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901556/
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> non so perche ci sta mettendo molto
<pierangelo01> lo lascio fare
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> credo siano 11 pacchetti da aggiornare
<cristian_c> (che non sono molti)
<pierangelo01> quindi è normale che ci voglia molto?
<cristian_c> beh, sono passati al massimo due minuti, fra poco avrò finito
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sta lavorando?
<cristian_c> *avrà
<pierangelo01> il quadratino bianco
<pierangelo01> prima lampeggiava
<pierangelo01> poi si ferma
<cristian_c> intendo il led dell'hard disk
<pierangelo01> e poi ricomincia lampeggiare
<pierangelo01> oddio cos'è
<cristian_c> (la luce colorata sul frontale del pc)
<pierangelo01> è accesa
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> comunque se il pc sta lavorando, dovresti accorgertene
<pierangelo01> non è ancora comparso nulla
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: prova a dare invio
<pierangelo01> niente riga bianca
<pierangelo01> provo a rincollare il comando?
<cristian_c> aspetta
<cristian_c> no
<pierangelo01> ok
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: se vuoi essere più sicuro , apri il task manager
<pierangelo01> come faccio?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sei in ubuntu con la barra a sinistra?
<pierangelo01> si
<pierangelo01> ok ha fatto
<cristian_c> oh, bene
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901606/
<cristian_c> uhm, ha installato/aggiornato alcuni pacchetti di unity 8  , ecco perché
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: andiamo avanti
<pierangelo01> ok
<pierangelo01> io sono qui ahah
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: dkms add .
<pierangelo01> Error! You must be root to use this command.
<cristian_c> digita il comando, compreso il puntino finale
<cristian_c> hai incollato anche il puntino?
<pierangelo01> si
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sudo dkms add .
<pierangelo01> fatto
<cristian_c> digita il comando, compreso il puntino finale
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> andiamo avanti
<pierangelo01> si
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: ti ha restituito qualcosa il comando?
<pierangelo01> si ma nessun link+
<pierangelo01> faccio pastebin?
<cristian_c> sì
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901623/
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sudo dkms install rtl8192eu/1.0
<pierangelo01> sta facendo
<pierangelo01> fatto
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: avevi dato anche questi comandi in passato?
<pierangelo01> installazione completata
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: pastebinna
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901644/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: rfkill list | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> WARNING: output may be incomplete or inaccurate, you should run this program as super-user.
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901657/
<pierangelo01> e poi mi ha dato questo
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: riavvia il pc e torna qui
<pierangelo01> ok la chiavetta la lascio attaccata?
<cristian_c> sì
<pierangelo01> e di conseguenza anche il cavo
<pierangelo01> giusto?
<cristian_c> sì
<pierangelo01> ok
<pierangelo01> eccomi
<pierangelo01> adesso finalmente trova le retiù
<cristian_c> bene
<pierangelo01> ti posso esporre un ultimo preblemino o evito?
<cristian_c> in wifi?
<pierangelo01> si
<pierangelo01> sulla tendina in alto a destra
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: dunque, come naviga in wifi?
<pierangelo01> ora stacco il cavo e controllo
<cristian_c> con questo driver che hai appena installato
<pierangelo01> purtroppo non carica nulla
<pierangelo01> neanche google
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: rfkill list | pastebinit
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: lshw -C network | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901715/
<cristian_c> network DISABLED description: Wireless interface
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: dmesg | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> lo copio su terminale?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: dmesg | pastebinit
<cristian_c> questo
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> ok si era disconnesso
<pierangelo01> ero rimasto qui
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: dmesg | pastebinit
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> tutti e due li faccio?
<cristian_c> sì
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901728/
<pierangelo01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23901733/
<cristian_c> ah, hai ancora il floppy
<pierangelo01> è un computer del 2009 se ti puo interessare
<cristian_c> [ 16.088824] rtl8192eu 1-10:1.0 wlx18a6f70c2d86: renamed from wlan0
<pierangelo01> tutto nel terminale?
<cristian_c>  28.572512] RTL871X: LeaveAllPowerSaveMode(wlx18a6f70c2d86): bup=0 Skip! [ 28.572516] RTL871X: rtw_wx_set_scan: bDriverStopped=1, bup=0, hw_init_completed=0 [ 28.597514] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlx18a6f70c2d86: link is not ready
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: non incollare nuòla
<cristian_c> nulla
<pierangelo01> ok
<cristian_c>  28.601978] RTL871X: FirmwareDownload8192E fw:NIC, size: 31818 [ 28.601980] RTL871X: FirmwareDownload8192E: fw_ver=19 fw_subver=0 sig=0x92e1
<cristian_c>  33.283394] RTL871X: usb_read_port_cancel [ 33.286596] RTL871X: usb_read_port_complete() RX Warning! bDriverStopped(0) OR bSurpriseRemoved(0)
<cristian_c> [ 33.309098] RTL871X: hal_poweroff_8192eu
<pierangelo01> non devo fare ancora nulla?
<cristian_c> [ 315.976090] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlx18a6f70c2d86: link becomes ready
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: ancora no
<pierangelo01> ok
<pierangelo01> ma arrivano i messagi?
<pierangelo01> perche non mi carica nulla
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: ?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: in ogni caso, sembra che la wifi si spenga e si riaccenda in continuazione
<pierangelo01> se cerco di aprire una qualsiasi pagina internet mi da errore
<pierangelo01> adesso lìho ricollegato tramite cavo
<pierangelo01> ma non mi sembra
<cristian_c>  |__ Port 10: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=rtl8192eu, 480M
<pierangelo01> cioe almeno di solito non lo fa+
<cristian_c> quantomeno il driver wifi risulta caricato
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: fai una prova
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: disattiva ipv6 dal netwotk manager
<pierangelo01> riattacco il cavo alrouter e mi collego con la Chiavetta?
<cristian_c> per la connessione wifi intendo
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: ?
<cristian_c> ma ora con cosa stai navigando?
<pierangelo01> allora
<pierangelo01> è attaccato con il cavo
<pierangelo01> ma mi carica solo la pagina della chat
<pierangelo01> nient'altro
<cristian_c> O.o
<pierangelo01> dice
<pierangelo01> Firefox non riesce a contattare il server www.tp-link.it.
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: disattiva ipv6 dal netwotk manager
<cristian_c> per la connessione wifi intendo
<pierangelo01> ora provo
<pierangelo01> non ho fatto nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<pierangelo01> ma adesso stranamente
<pierangelo01> ha ripreso a funzionare tutto
<cristian_c> tutto cosa?
<pierangelo01> carica tutte le pagine
<pierangelo01> cioe
<pierangelo01> internet funziona di nuovo
<pierangelo01> come non detto
<pierangelo01> va e non va
<pierangelo01> per esempio
<cristian_c> mi sembra che la wifi si spenga e si accenda in continuazione
<pierangelo01> ora va di nuovo
<cristian_c> almeno questo ho intuito nel log di dmesg
<pierangelo01> forse è il cavo?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: disattiva ipv6 dal netwotk manager
<cristian_c> per la connessione wifi intendo
<cristian_c> e tre
<pierangelo01> xcome ci vado?
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> Modifica connessioni di rete
<pierangelo01> poi?
<cristian_c> selezioni la wifi
<cristian_c> scegli modifica
<cristian_c> scegli ipv6 e imposti su ignora
<Gippe> ciao
<cristian_c> poi vai in ipv4 e la imposti come predefinita
<pierangelo01> ma per wifi intendi la conessione a cui mi sono collegato tramite la chiavetta vero?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sì
<pierangelo01> mi da
<pierangelo01> automatico
<pierangelo01> manuale
<pierangelo01> solo link local
<pierangelo01> condiviso con altri computer
<pierangelo01> disabilitato
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7293/16394993017_21917f027b_o.png
<pierangelo01> purtroppo non riesco ad aprirla
<pierangelo01> ora aspetta
<pierangelo01> che provo a staccare e riattaccare il cavo
<pierangelo01> cosi da magari riuscire ad aprirlo
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: fai prima a staccare la wifi usb
<Gippe> ciao
<pierangelo01> ma io sono collegato tramite cavo+
<cristian_c> !ciao | Gippe
<ubot-it> Gippe: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: e la usb dov'è?
<cristian_c> O.o
<Gippe> Ciao cristian
<pierangelo01> attaccata
<cristian_c> Gippe: ciao
<pierangelo01> ma siccome non mi caricava le pagine ho dovuto riattaccare il cavo
<cristian_c> ok, ora hai visto la schermata
<pierangelo01> no, non riesco a caricarla
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: stacca la wifi
<Gippe> menu
<pierangelo01> staccata ma continua a non andare
<cristian_c> Gippe: qualche peoblema con il sistema operativo?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: beh, interessante
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: dmesg | pastebinit
<pierangelo01> sto impazzendo io, immagino te
<pierangelo01> collegamento al server non riuscito
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: hai solo ubuntu sul pc?
<pierangelo01> si
<pierangelo01> comunque
<Gippe> No
<pierangelo01> non riesci a dirmi
<cristian_c> !chat | Gippe
<ubot-it> Gippe: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pierangelo01> in ipv4
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: manda ubuntu in modalità live via cavo
<pierangelo01> che metodo devo mettere?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: vedi se tutto torna alla normalità
<pierangelo01> perche ho messo ipv6 ignora
<pierangelo01> ma mi manca ipv4
<pierangelo01> okok
<Gippe> sono nuovo
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sì, ok , ora ti dico
<pierangelo01> allora aspetto?
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: 'richiedi un indirizzo ipv4, ecc....'
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: devi spuntare quell'opzione nella scheda ipv4
<pierangelo01> ok fatto
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: mentre nella scheda ipv6 devi impostare ignora
<pierangelo01> ora?
<pierangelo01> fatto
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: sto comunque parlando della connessione wifi, eh
<pierangelo01> sisi lo so
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: bene, salva e chiudi
<pierangelo01> ora provo a collegarmi tramite chiavetta?
<cristian_c> riavvia
<cristian_c> riavvia il pc
<pierangelo01> OK
<cristian_c> senza cavo
<pierangelo01> ok riavvio e ti dico
<cristian_c> Gippe: eh, ma questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu
<Gippe> dicevo sono nuovo
<cristian_c> !chat | Gippe se invece vuoi limitarti a quattro chiacchiere
<ubot-it> Gippe se invece vuoi limitarti a quattro chiacchiere: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Gippe> e non conosco tanto bene questo programma
<cristian_c> !ubuntu | Gippe
<ubot-it> Gippe: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> Gippe: questo canale è riservato solo al supporto ufficiale a ubuntu
<Gippe> ok
<pierangelo01> Eccomi, ti sto scrivendo dal cellulare per dirti che il computer si accende ma non dà segnali sul monitor, perciò ti ringrazio ancora per la pazienza ma credo si sia completamente andato
<pierangelo01> in ogni modo grazie mille
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: ah, hai peoblemi strani
<pierangelo01> il problema è che ne risolvo uno e se ne crea un altro
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: a preecindere da ubuntu
<cristian_c> credo sia un pc uscito male
<pierangelo01> probabile, grazie mille ancora
<cristian_c> pierangelo01: almeno ora sai come installare i driver di quel dongle wifi
<pierangelo01> In caso riesco a farlo accendere entro poco tempo
<pierangelo01> riscrivo
<pierangelo01> ma non credo proprio
<pierangelo01> Sono di nuovo qui ahaha
<pierangelo01> il computer si è riacceso
<pierangelo01> ma non riconosce la chiavetta
<pierangelo01> e di conseguenza non trova le reti si gi
<pierangelo01> *wifi
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-01
<David77> Buongiorno a tutti, volevo salvare i dati dal mio vecchio pc che è andato in BusyBox (initramf): il problema è che ho meno di 1GB di ram... Che devo scaricare come live? Vorrei evitare di smontarlo per fare il backup da un'altro PC se possibile. Grazie.
<glpiana> David77, la più leggera è lubuntu
<David77> glpiana grazie, va bene per fare il backup anche se c'era xubuntu?
<glpiana> David77, sì
<David77> quindi va bene per esempio http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04.5-desktop-i386.iso glpiana? Posso, dopo il backup e controllato che ci sia tutto, fare anche fsck con lubuntu a prescindere dalla versione che era installata? Grazie :)
<glpiana> David77, se devi intervenire sul sistema, tipo fare un chroot, l'architettura deve essere la stessa (32bit, 64bit). per il resto, tipo copia di file o check dei dischi, è indifferente
<glpiana> che poi sia ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu o altro è indifferente
<David77> Grazie glpiana ... spero almeno dei dati di questa settimana di poterli ritrovare. Il backup è della scorsa settimana. Fammi gli auguri! :)
<glpiana> se hai errore di initram non è detto che ti abbia toccato i dati
<David77> glpiana infatti è quello che spero.
<gigirock> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23904950/ non capisco dove sia il problema... ubuntu mate 64 bit
<cristian_c> !dettagli | gigirock
<ubot-it> gigirock: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> gigirock: linkare un paste e basta non è proprio ciò che dovresti fare quando chiedi supporto in canalw
<cristian_c> *canale
<cristian_c> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<gigirock_> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz (1,99GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,6 GiB Total (2,5 GiB Free) Swap: 929,7 MiB Total (929,7 MiB Free) • Storage: 25,0 GB / 34,4 GB (9,5 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express DRAM Controller • Uptime
<gigirock_> : 6d 0h 12m 8s
<cristian_c> e il problema è....
<gigirock_> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz (1,99GHz) • Memory: Physical: 3,6 GiB Total (2,5 GiB Free) Swap: 929,7 MiB Total (929,7 MiB Free) • Storage: 25,0 GB / 34,4 GB (9,5 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express DRAM Controller • Uptime
<gigirock_> : 6d 0h 12m 37s
<gigirock_> ubunntu 16.10 mate 64 bit , wine  non si installa dai repo std, che devoi fare ?
<cristian_c> un attimo
 * cristian_c attendere prego...
<glpiana> gigirock_, anzitutto mostraci dpkg -l | grep wine
<gigirock_> niente cristian_c
<glpiana> gigirock_, sudo apt-get update
<gigirock_> cristian_c, provo a cambiare repo ?
<cristian_c> gigirock_: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> !info wine-stable
<ubot-it> wine-stable (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.5-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 46 kB, installed size 163 kB
<cristian_c> !info wine
<ubot-it> Package wine does not exist in yakkety
<cristian_c> !info wine xenial
<ubot-it> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> gigirock_: avanzamento?
<gigirock_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23905004/
<cristian_c> gigirock_: tu che comando hai mandato prima?
<cristian_c> per avere quel paste
<gigirock_> allora se do apt install wine ho come risposta la scelta dei due pacchetti o stable o devel
<gigirock_> allora do sudo apt install  wine-stable
<cristian_c> gigirock_: ubuntu mate installata da zero?
<gigirock_> no sopra a una kde neon
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> gigirock_: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<cristian_c> gigirock_: e manda anche il comando suggerito da glpiana
<gabrixub> list
<cristian_c> gigirock_: e cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list
<glpiana> !list | gabrixub
<cristian_c> gabrixub: no, non quel list!
<ubot-it> gabrixub: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<gigirock_> scusa ma non ho visto cosa ha mandato glpiana
<gigirock_> ls etc ..... non da risultati
<cristian_c> gigirock_: dpkg -l | grep wine
<gigirock_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23905026/ questo e' cat......
<gigirock_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23905028/ scusa e' quueswto
<gigirock_> cristian_c, dpkg..... abbiamo gia' visto prima che non da risultato alcuno
<Caroolus> Ciao a tutti! sono nuovo in Ubuntu, sto riscontrando problemi ad installare nuovi programmi, l'installazione è lentissima, qual'è la causa?
<Caroolus> In verità è passata quasi mezz'ora e posizionando il cursore sull'icona dell'applicazione esce scritto installazione...
<giacostyle> Ciar ragazzi, ho un problema con la 16.04 e i driver atheros che non mi fanno connettere alla rete wifi. fino a ieri funzionavano bene ma oggi, anche provando altre reti, wicd si blocca su acquisizione ip e poi si annulla in automatico.
<llando> salve a tutti
<llando> come abilitare 2 monito contemporaneamente su ubuntu?
<glpiana> llando, basta che siano collegati alla stessa scheda video ed andranno subito entrambi
<llando> ho 2 schede video
<llando> separatamente fuznzionano ma insieme uno solo
<glpiana> llando, allora la cosa diventa più complessa e io non so aiutarti
<llando> ok
<llando> nessun consiglio?
<giacostyle> ciao ragazzi, è possibile cambiare il nome ad una scheda di rete? es. da wlp2s0 a wlan0?
<Carlin0> a che pro ?
<giacostyle> perchè non mi ritrovo con i comandi per aircrack
<Carlin0> per aircrack ti devi arrangiare  nessuno qui aiuta a compiere azioni illegali
<giacostyle> so che magari sembra stupido, ma per anni ho sempre avuto wlan0 e mi trovavo bene, senza parlare delle configurazioni di conky
<Manuz> buonasera
<Mark83> Salve, avrei bisogno di un aiuto se possibile, ho istallato ubuntu 16.10 su un notebook con windows 7 in dual boot, ma ho problemi nel caricare sia ubuntu sia windows, da cosa può dipendere?
<giacostyle> non ho parole, possibile che come si nomina aircrack sembra che sei una pecora nera
<Carlin0> ovvio giacostyle tutti sanno a cosa serve
<giacostyle> capisco carlino ma se ti scrivo non vuol dire che ho cattive intenzioni dato che ho la mia bella connessione da 25 euro al mese
<skela_> ragazzi ho un problema
<Mark83> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere? il pc è un pò vecchiotto,e la stessa procedura che ho usato sul mio va bene, qui aimè no
<skela_>  !ping
<ubot-it> pong
<skela_> !ping
<maister_> pong
<Carlin0> !dettagli | Mark83
<ubot-it> Mark83: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<skela_> s
<Mark83> il pc è un celeron dual core cpu t3100 1.90Ghz x 2 con ram 4gb, uefi non dovrebbe esser presente, scvheda video integrale
<Carlin0> giacostyle, nessuno qui ti aiuterà ad usare aircrack essendo un programma che potenzialmente serve a compiere azioni illegali
<Carlin0> Mark83, mi spiace non so nulla di uefi uso tutto hardware vecchio io aspetta qualcuno + ferrato sull'argomento
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Carlin0> o leggi la guida
<Mark83> oltre ubuntu di più leggero cosa potrei mettere altrimenti?
<Carlin0> lubuntu ma se non si avvia nemmeno win non credo sia quello il problema
<Mark83> si avvia, ma ci mette tipo 5 minuti
<Manuz> buonasera a tutti...
<Manuz> volevo chiedervi se pure voi avete un bug...
<Manuz> ce' nessuno?
<Manuz> nessuno?
<Carlin0> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Manuz> come mai se io metto la spunta su: impostazioni - account utente - mostrare il nome utente nella barra dei menu'
<Manuz> non me lo fa' vedere?
<llando> l
<llando> nessuno sa aiutarmi per il dual monitor?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | llando \
<ubot-it> llando \: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<pedar> buona sera a tutti
<AriesDark89> salve, ho bisogno di disabilitare il touchpad... ho seguito questa guida ma non ho risolto... avete qualche idea?
<AriesDark89> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad#xinputdevice
<Mark83> ragazzi una cortesia, ho provato a ripristinare il tutto, dopo aver trovato problemi. in pratica dopo aver istallato ubuntu in dual boot, mi vengono rallentati entrambi gli avvii dei sistemi
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: c'è un tasto apposito sul portatile
<AriesDark89> si a non esiste
<cristian_c> !dettagli  | Mark83
<ubot-it> Mark83: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<AriesDark89> cioè se vado su sistema --> mouse e touchpad
<cristian_c> !dettagli | AriesDark89
<ubot-it> AriesDark89: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<AriesDark89> non c'è touchpad
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: per favore
<cristian_c> incolla le informazioni richieste
<AriesDark89> Description: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<AriesDark89> Codename: xenial
<AriesDark89> @cristian_c
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: ehm
<cristian_c> incolla le informazioni richieste
<cristian_c> *coff coff*
<Mark83> cristian_c avendo ora lubuntu, non so come vedere le info del pc, cmq è un pc abbastanza vecchiotto, senza uefi
<cristian_c> Mark83: hai comunque detto di essere in dual boot
<Mark83> si ho istallato in dual boot
<cristian_c> Mark83: non avrai difficoltà a recuperare le info richiste
<cristian_c> *richieste
<Mark83> cmq è un dual core da 2ghz con 4 di ram, scheda integrale
<cristian_c> (se conosci l'«altro sistema»)
<Mark83> lo conosco, il problema sta nel tornarci, dato che ci mette piu o meno 30 minuti.. dopo scelto in dual boot
<cristian_c> beh, 30 minuti è tantp
<cristian_c> *tanto
<cristian_c> Mark83: quanto ci mette grub ad apparire?
<Mark83> anche se faccio partire lubuntu è cosi, oggi avevo ubuntu, idem
<cristian_c> e quanto ubuntu a caricare?
<Mark83> grub poco, in tempi normali
<cristian_c> Mark83: e installi ubuntu su un pc vecchio?
<Mark83> ubuntu parecchio
<cristian_c> definisci 'tempi normali'
<Mark83> parte subito il grub
<cristian_c> Mark83: stiamo parlando di lubuntu, non di ubuntu, comunque
<AriesDark89> cristian_c http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23907406/
<Mark83> si ora ho messo lubuntu per vedere se andava meglio
<cristian_c> Mark83: quanto ci mette a caricare lubuntu?
<Mark83> 10/15 minuti sicuro
<cristian_c> Mark83: quanti avvii hai fatto?
<Mark83> in che senso quanti avvii?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: tutte le informazioni richieste
<cristian_c> Mark83: quante volte hai provato ad avviare lubuntu?
<Mark83> eh bè parecchie volte
<AriesDark89> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cristian_c> Mark83: sempre sui 15 minuti?
<Mark83> si esatto
<cristian_c> Mark83: apri un terminale
<Mark83> anche se faccio partire win, uguale
<cristian_c> Mark83: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Mark83> ok installato
<cristian_c> Mark83: digita: dmesg | pastebinit
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23907434/
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: quello corrispondente a f9, a cosa serve?
<AriesDark89> cristian_c: non capisco
<AriesDark89> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5zgkE9k3sq
<AriesDark89> queste sono le info
<AriesDark89> dico che se vado su mouse e touchpad mi da solo le impoistazione del mouse ma non del touchpad
<AriesDark89> in pratica vorrei eliminare il touchpad
<cristian_c> [ 11.787559] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver [ 14.874351] EXT4-fs (sda5): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: cosa non capisci di quello che ho scritto?
<AriesDark89> ehm... tutto
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: non so se hai presente la tua tastiera
<AriesDark89> si
<cristian_c> in corrispondenza di f1, ...., f12, ci sono dei tasti funzione
<cristian_c> a cosa corrisponde il tasto con f9'
<cristian_c> ?
<AriesDark89> al touchpad
<cristian_c> bravo
<AriesDark89> ma se lo disattiva funziona lo stesso
<cristian_c> :O
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: e come lo disattivi?
<AriesDark89> ho seguito qeusat guida
<cristian_c> .....
<AriesDark89> ma non ho risolto
<cristian_c> 'ma se lo disattivo , funziona lo stesso' <- come lo disattivi?
<AriesDark89> cristian_c: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad#xinputdevice
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: sei sicuro di aver compreso quello che ho scritto prima?
<AriesDark89> appunto... il problema è che non riesco a disattivarlo
<cristian_c> no, non l'hai compreso
<cristian_c> proviamo un'ultima volta
<cristian_c> a cosa corrisponde il tasto con f9?
<AriesDark89> di usare la fuzione secondaia + f9 per disattivarlo
<cristian_c> funzione secondaria?
<AriesDark89> al touchpad
<AriesDark89> fn+f9
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: errato
<cristian_c> non hai notato una cosa sulla tua tastiera
<AriesDark89> cristian_c: ok sono tutto orecchie
<cristian_c> f9 è seconndaria, non il viceversa
<cristian_c> quindi non devi premere fn+f9, come sui vecchi pc
<cristian_c> dove f9 era primaria e il tasto funzione secondatio
<AriesDark89> allora devo premere solo f9?
<cristian_c> https://www.asus.com/media/global/products/wNPY02QEO1JPxRNw/3PC7S36vaszYnlA9_1000.jpg
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: essì
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: ti sarebbe stato sufficiente leggere il manuale
<AriesDark89> solo f9 non succede nulla
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: ma sei in dual boot?
<AriesDark89> se premo fn+f9 allora mi esce il segno touchpad con una x in basso a destra
<cristian_c> ?
<AriesDark89> ma il tutto continua a funzionare
<cristian_c> spiegati meglio
<cristian_c> 'segno touchpad con una x in basso a destra' <- ?
<AriesDark89> faccio screen
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> !image | AriesDark89
<ubot-it> AriesDark89: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<AriesDark89> cristian_c: https://imgur.com/a/8XvMK
<AriesDark89> quel segno mi esce solo se premo fn+f9
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: questo prima o dopo aver pacioccato xorg?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: e se lo ripremi cosa esce?
<AriesDark89> sempre lo stesso
<AriesDark89> e se vado su sistema mi fa solo impostare il mouse ma non il touchpad
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: ma quindi viene riconosciuto come mouse?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: questo prima o dopo aver pacioccato xorg?
<AriesDark89> https://imgur.com/a/vI9By
<cristian_c> non credo tu abbia risposto alla domanda
<AriesDark89> non so che significa pacioccato xorg
<AriesDark89> ho sia windows che ubuntu
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: hai messo mano a xorg tramite la guida, giusto?
<AriesDark89> ah si giuto
<cristian_c> e quell'icona nella schermata è apparsa dopo aver messo mano a xorg
<cristian_c> o appariva anche prima di metterci mano?
<AriesDark89> anche prima
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: inoltre, il touchpad veniva riconosciuto come mouse anche prima di mettere mano a xorg?
<AriesDark89> non lo so... però l'ultima immagine che ho postato lo faceva anche prima di modificare xorg
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: questa: https://m.imgur.com/a/vI9By ?
<AriesDark89> si
<AriesDark89> cristian_c: se può esserti d'aiuto... seguendo la guida... su xorg non erano presenti "input device"
<AriesDark89> ce le ho aggiunte io
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: non è importante
<AriesDark89> ok
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: puoi avviare la live della 16.04 e collegarti in chat da essa?
<AriesDark89> come si fa
<cristian_c> ehm...
<AriesDark89> kmq sto usando ubuntu adesso
<AriesDark89> non windows
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: come hai installato ubuntu?
<AriesDark89> tramite key
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: mandala in boot
<cristian_c> scegliendo 'try ubuntu without installing'
<AriesDark89> ok
<AriesDark89> faccio ora
<cristian_c> sì, e collegati in chat dalla sessione di prova
<Mark83> problemi di connessione
<Mark83> cristian_c ci sei ancora?
<cristian_c> Mark83: hai diversi problemi con quel pc
<Mark83> quindi pensi che qui non mi conviene mettere ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Mark83: un modo per verificare ce l'hai
<AriesDark89> cristian mi da ubuntu - opzione avanzate ubuntu - system setup - windows boot manager... quale delle due accedo
<cristian_c> Mark83: rimuovi ubuntu, e ripristini il bootloader di windows
<cristian_c> Mark83: e poi verifica i tempi di boot
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: non credo tu abbia capito cosa fare
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: hai mandato il boot da usb?
<Mark83> allora forse mi conviene lasciarci solo windows su, anche perchè non è mio e domani lo dovrei ridare
<cristian_c> Mark83: o fossi in te, farei la prova
<cristian_c> Mark83: quindi non sai se il pc sta avendo un cedimento strutturale
<Mark83> ma tu intendi MBR?
<cristian_c> !osprober
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'osprober'
<AriesDark89> Ah no... non ho piu la key usb... domani rimetto ubuntu in una key qualsiasi e ci riprovo
<cristian_c> !mbr
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<cristian_c> AriesDark89: puoi anche creare un dvd
<cristian_c> *avviabile
<Mark83> ok grz cristian_c domani prima di riportarlo farò anche questa prova
<cristian_c> sì
<Mark83> Buonanotte e buona continuazione ;) e ancora grz
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-02
<Hamsik> Salve
<seph_> Salve sono da poco riuscito a far girare lubuntu su un pc che usavo come tagliere , ho riscontrato un problema nell aprire file .pdf
<glpiana> seph_, che problema?
<seph_> ossia non me li apre ... mi dice Il tipo di file File configurazione desktop (application/x-desktop) non è supportato
<glpiana> seph_, installa un programma per aprirli, tipo evince o atril
<seph_> il migliore ?
<glpiana> seph_, starei sul più leggero più che sul migliore, visto che parliamo di un tagliere
<seph_> gia
<glpiana> atril è leggero
<seph_> ok sto installando vediamo un po
<seph_> glpiana: stesso identico problema
<glpiana> seph_, tasto destro sul file -> apri con e seleziona l'applicazione. vedi se così la apre. nel caso la imposti come predefintia
<seph_> gia fatto
<seph_> non funziona , mi da l esatto problema di prima
<cristian_c> seph_: quale versione di lubuntu?
<roby121212> buongiorno quando installo ubuntu tutti i miei dati presenti nel pc vanno persi??? posso poi tornare alla versione preedente di windows 7 senza forattare? grazie
<glpiana> !installazione | roby121212
<ubot-it> roby121212: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<seph_> 16.04
<cristian_c> seph_: il che è strano, visto che evince è preinstallato
<cristian_c> seph_: come hai installato lubuntu?
<roby121212> ?
<cristian_c> seph_: come si chiama il file e dov'è posizionato?
<ExPBoy> roby121212, hai letto?
<seph_> il file si chiama documento.pdf ed è in Scrivania
<cristian_c> seph_: digita: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<roby121212> no
<ExPBoy> eh leggi e capirai
<roby121212> ma cosa e dove ?
<cristian_c> seph_: poi, digita: file ~/Scrivania/documento.pdf | pastebinit
<cristian_c> !installazione | roby121212 , leggi qui
<ubot-it> roby121212 , leggi qui: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ExPBoy> e 2
<roby121212> non me lo apre apre solamente 'ultimo link in inglese come versione ufficiale.....altrimenti non arei scritto nuuoamente
<cristian_c> vediamo
<cristian_c> roby121212: il primo link si apre tranquillamente
<ExPBoy> si aprono tutti
<seph_> cristian_c: mi da un link
<seph_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23909992/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> seph_: hai mandato un link con all'interno un altro link
<seph_> si ho usato il pastebin di ubuntu cmq in sostanza il link che mi restituisce è http://pastebin.com/yjpNzJ9X
<seph_> questo
<cristian_c> seph_: il comando non ti restituisce quel link
<cristian_c> o meglio, è un assurdo cambiamento
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c>  /home/seph/Scrivania/documentu.pdf: ASCII text
<seph_> ... il comando file ~/Scrivania/documentu.pdf | pastebinit mi restituisce http://pastebin.com/rfLBCEKX
<seph_> (perchè l ho rifatto)
<cristian_c> spetta un attimo che faccio una prova
<seph_> ok
<cristian_c> seph_: confermo, non è un pdf
<cristian_c> è un file di testo
<seph_> puo essere un problema dovuto ai dei repo di terze parti che ho installato ieri ? ho aggiunto dei repo di kaly ma li ho gia anche eliminati e nell update o upgrade non mi restituisce errori
<seph_> l unico (se vogliamo) è quando do il comando cat /etc/issue che mi restituisce Kali GNU/Linux Rolling \n \l
<cristian_c> seph_: non si da supporto a sistemi oltraggiati da ppa
<cristian_c> seph_: e comunque quel file non è un pdf
<seph_> provo a scaricare un file .pdf dal web ed aprirlo vediamo
<cristian_c> seph_: ah, ecco , sei pure nel canale sbagliato
<cristian_c> !buntu | seph_
<ubot-it> seph_: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<seph_> no no cristian_c ... io ho lubuntu 16.04 ... ho solo aggiunto e poi eliminato dei repo kali
<seph_> -.-
<cristian_c> seph_: non prendiamoci in giro
<cristian_c> e comunque
<cristian_c> !chat | seph_
<ubot-it> seph_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<seph_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23910024/
<seph_> ti sembra kali ?????
<seph_> -.-
<cristian_c> !ppa | seph_
<ubot-it> seph_: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu official - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<seph_> se vabbhe dai buonanotte
<cristian_c> !irc | seph_
<ubot-it> seph_: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<cristian_c> seph_: ti sono state date le risposte, in bocca al lupo per tutto
<seph_> cmq avevi ragione non sono file .pdf
<seph_> o meglio ... non me li vede come .pdf dato che li ho importati da un tablet dove pero me li leggeva come .pdf
<seph_> va bhe cmq ho risolto
<ExPBoy> ehm
<ExPBoy> seph_, a dirlo subito si sarebbe risparmiata un'ora di tempo
<seph_> e che ne so io , pensavo .pdf li .pdf ovunque
<cristian_c> !chat | ultimo avvertimento, seph_
<ubot-it> ultimo avvertimento, seph_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<seph_> cristian_c: vai a prendertelo nel culo mi hai rotto 3/4 di cazzo con sto bot ... addio
<Zodiack93> Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di una mano con Ubuntu 16.10, non riesco a trovare Wine sul Software Center
<Carlin0> !info wine
<ubot-it> Package wine does not exist in yakkety
<Carlin0> Zodiack93, 32 o 64 bit ?
<Carlin0> !info wine64
<ubot-it> Package wine64 does not exist in yakkety
<Carlin0> !info wine64-tools
<ubot-it> Package wine64-tools does not exist in yakkety
<Carlin0> !info wine-stable
<ubot-it> wine-stable (source: wine): Windows API implementation - standard suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.5-1ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 46 kB, installed size 163 kB
<Zodiack93> 64 Carlin0
<Carlin0> Zodiack93, il pacchetto si chiama wine-stable
<Zodiack93> Quindi potrei fare un sudo apt-get install wine-stable e lo installa?
<alessandroalb> buongiorno
<alessandroalb> sono uno sviluppatore, programmatore, se avessi bisogno di fare domande, è il canale giusto ?
<Carlin0> per lo sviluppo #ubuntu-it-dev
<alessandroalb> Carlin0, grazie
<alessandroalb> bye
<Carlin0> questo è il canale dedicato al supporto
<davede> ciao ragazzi sono su lubuntu 16.04 e vorrei aggiungere la mia stampante hp deskjet f2480 alle stampanti utilizzabili. Avevo questa stampante installata tramite usb e funzionava benissimo, ma adesso ho deciso di collegarla a router per far si che sia utilizzabile in rete. grazie
<shez_> salve a tutti
<Mr_Pan> !ciao | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<shez_> mr_pan, ciao
<Gippe> ciao
<Gippe> come faccio a ripristinare la connessione wifi?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Gippe
<ubot-it> Gippe: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Mr_Pan> !veggenti
<ubot-it> Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<Gippe> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Wilde> Buona sera
<Wilde> volevo dire giusto una cosa a cristian_c, senza polemiche e senza astio
<Mr_Pan> !chat | Wilde
<ubot-it> Wilde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Wilde> è proprio del supporto che voglio parlare
<Wilde> è un supporto libero?
<Wilde> quella di Linux è una comunità?
<Fede_rico> Salve a tutti ho dimenticato la password del mio notebook con lubuntu.
<Fede_rico> Inserendo il comando password nome utente,mi fa cambiare la password ma poi mi da errore di manipolazione del token .qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Fede_rico> Ragazzi nessuno?
<Fede_rico> Risolto grazie
<danyelmusica> buonasera a tutti
<danyelmusica> avrei bisogno di un consiglio - informazione su ubuntu che ho istallato questi giorni sul mio pc..
<danyelmusica> qualche anima buona che mi può aiutare??
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> cristian_c, ieri mi avevi chiesto di dare il seguente comando (lsusb && lsusb -t) | pastebinit per il problema con il bluetooth
<shez_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23913707/
<shez_> tra l'altro ho provato a installare il gestore del bluetooth blueman...
<shez_> sperando che potesse darmi un aiuto a risolvere il problema
<shez_> dopo aver smanettato un po con obex è bastato abilitarlo globalmente per far funzionare l'invio dei file da PC a un dispositivo anche con il gestore nativo di ubuntu, il problema però persiste con l'ivio da dispositivo a pc
<shez_> blueman mi dice che il plugin del servizio di trasferimento è disabilitato...
<shez_> credo che mi manchi qualche pacchetto..
<cristian_c> shez_: ok, cerca nel gestore pacchetti
<cristian_c> shez_: dpkg -l | grep bluez
<cristian_c> shez_: dpkg -l | grep obex
<shez_> ok
<cristian_c> 0df6:2209 Sitecom Europe B.V. Sitecom bluetooth2.0 class 1 dongle CN-521
<shez_> cristian_c, credo che il pacchetto sia obexpushd che ho già... :(
<shez_> cristain_c, si, è la penna con cui mi collego...
<cristian_c> !info obexpushd
<ubot-it> obexpushd (source: obexpushd): program for receiving files via Bluetooth or IRDA. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1.1build1 (yakkety), package size 48 kB, installed size 142 kB
<cristian_c> shez_: posta il comando che usi per ricevere i file
<cristian_c> shez_: non riesci a ricevere da nessun dispositivo bluetooth?
<cristian_c> shez_: hai configurato i servizi bluetooth in blueman?
<cristian_c> o gestore bluetooth
<shez_> cristian_c, non riesco ad accerede mi dice che il trasferimento dei file è disabilitato
<shez_> cristian_c, la ricezione dei file non la faccio da riga di comando
<cristian_c> shez_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131570/how-do-you-make-ubuntu-accept-files-sent-over-bluetooth
<cristian_c> shez_: beh, ma ieri l'avevi provata tramite riga di comando
<cristian_c> con annesso errore
<shez_> cristian_c, si ma solo l'invio, la ricezione non andava...
<cristian_c> shez_: ....
<shez_> cristian_c, si ho già abilitato la ricezione sulla cartella Scaricati come da link
<shez_> ma nulla di nuovo
<cristian_c> shez_: com'è impostato 'accetta file'?
<shez_> cristian_c, sempre
<shez_> cristian_c, è possibile che debba metere in condivisione la cartella per ricevere i file?
<cristian_c> shez_: io di solito imposto i servizi di ricezione in bkueman
<cristian_c> shez_: sei con unity?
<shez_> si
<shez_> cristian_c, bkueman?
<cristian_c> shez_: hai attivato la notifica dei file ricevuti=
<cristian_c> ?
<shez_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> shez_: le hai attivate manualmente queste opzioni?
<shez_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> shez_: e poi hai riavviato la connessione?
<shez_> cristian_c, si
<shez_> cristian_c, credo che debba mettere in condivisione la cartella per poter ricevere i file.....
<cristian_c> shez_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/1358134
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1358134 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth unable to receive files from phone" [Undecided,Invalid]
<cristian_c> Additional information: When I select a photo on my phone to push to the PC, the Bluetooth icon on the upper taskbar momentarily changes to have a padlock on the lower-right side of the icon. After about 1 to 5 seconds, the padlock disappears. Even though the phone and PC are paired (it says so on both devices), they do not connect and remain connected. This is only the case for Ubuntu; Lubuntu works well for this.
<cristian_c> shez_: anche tu hai il simbolo del padlock sull'icona bluetooth
<shez_> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> sembra lo stesso caso
<shez_> bug della 14.04
<cristian_c> I can browse the phone folders from my PC but cannot do anything with those files from the PC. I am able to transfer files from the PC to the phone. The PC never pops up a window asking if I want to accept the files I attempt to send from my phone, even though the phone is paired and connected.
<shez_> cristian_c, si lo stesso
<cristian_c> I'm having the same problem (lock icon showing up but no popup asking me to accept the download, and phone reporting failed attempt to send a file) with Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS, using gnome flashback desktop environment (metacity)
<cristian_c> !info obex-data-server
<ubot-it> obex-data-server (source: obex-data-server): D-Bus service for OBEX client and server side functionality. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-0ubuntu4 (yakkety), package size 76 kB, installed size 244 kB
<cristian_c> !info gnome-user-share
<ubot-it> gnome-user-share (source: gnome-user-share): User level public file sharing via WebDAV or ObexFTP. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.2-2ubuntu5 (yakkety), package size 90 kB, installed size 952 kB
<shez_> cristian_c, blueman -> servizi locali -> trasferimento = il servizio di traferimento dell'applet è disabilitato?
<cristian_c> shez_: qui danno un'altra soluzione
<cristian_c> Found a fix:
<cristian_c> Type `sudo apt-get install gnome-user-share
<cristian_c> The tool to fix file reception via Bluetooth is available here:
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/131570/how-do-you-make-ubuntu-accept-files-sent-over-bluetooth
<cristian_c> Bluetooth reception on my computer from a phone stopped working after 14.10 or 14.04 (and has had a history of failing before), and this tool fixed everything immediately.
<cristian_c> shez_: vedi un po' se riesci così
<shez_> cristian_c, ok, per oggi mi fermo qui, grazie
<cristian_c> shez_: fai sapere
<shez_> cristian_c, non mancherò, buonanotte
<cristian_c> notte
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-03
<alfio> Ciao a tutti: ho un vecchio asus eeepc 1201k (un netbook). Ho installato la versione 32 bit di xubuntu e tutto sembra funzionare TRANNE ogni browser. Ho provato di tutto, firefox, chrome, midori, konqueror, xombrero. Ma vanno tutti in crash. QUalcuno ha idea di dove cercare il problema?
<glpiana> alfio, avviali da terminale e vedi se danno output con errori. sulla base di quello si può cercare di capire il problema
<ExPBoy> alfio, quanta ram ha il pc?
<alfio> glpiana, grazie della risposta. Il testo è molto lungo, provo ad entrare da eeepc e incollare qui l'output
<ExPBoy> alfio, usa paste
<alfio> ExPBoy, 1 gb di ram, secondo quanto ho trovato sul web, Sulla carcassa dell'eeepc non c'è scritto nulla
<ExPBoy> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<ExPBoy> troppo poco per i browser
<alfio> ExPBoy, un gb troppo poco? Mamma mia...anche midori o altre cose light?
<glpiana> !paste | alfio
<ubot-it> alfio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<alfio> ExPBoy, non posso usare pastebin o simili perché sulla macchina che dà errore NON ho browser
<alfio> glpiana,  non posso usare pastebin o simili perché sulla macchina che dà errore NON ho browser
<glpiana> alfio, installa il pacchetto pastebinit   e poi vediamo di arrangiarci in qualche modo una volta che hai l'errore
<alfio> glpiana, ora provo
<alfio> pacchetto installato. Ora cerco di capire che comando usare
<glpiana> alfio, seleziona l'errore e copialo in un file di testo
<glpiana> poi dai un comando tipo : cat file_con_errore | pastebinit
<glpiana> dovrebbe darti un url
<alfio> glpiana, ExPBoy  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23917147
<ExPBoy> uhm hai pasticciato con il tema?
<alfio> ExPBoy, è una installazione pulita. Aprire un browser è stata la prima cosa che ho provato a fare dopo l'installazione
<glpiana> alfio, rinomina .mozilla: mv .mozilla .mozilla_old
<glpiana> alfio, poi riprova ad avviare firefox
<alfio> glpiana, crash ancora
<alfio> posto il nuovo output
<glpiana> alfio, vediamo l'errore, se anche solo parzialmente diverso da prima
<alfio> glpiana, ExPBoy il nuovo output dopo aver rinominato ./mozilla http://paste.ubuntu.com/23917186
<glpiana> alfio, sistema appena installato. già aggiornato dopo l'installazione?
<alfio> sì, sia updare che upgrade che dist-upgrade
<glpiana> alfio, per sicurezza scrivi nel terminale: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<alfio> glpiana, uscito subito senza nessuna operazione
<glpiana> alfio, e lo stesso avviando midori ad esempio?
<alfio> glpiana, per midori il discorso è diverso. Se lo lancio, appare la schermata per qualche secondo (ma non mi fa effettuare alcuna operazione, tutti i pulsanti sono "freddi"). Poi dopo un pò va in crash e da terminale mi dice "Istruzione non consentita (core dump creato)
<glpiana> alfio, scrivi: dmesg | tail
<alfio> glpiana, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23917234
<glpiana> alfio, prova a scrivere: strace firefox
<alfio> ehm... glpiana, non so se era voluto, ma sta scrivendo righe da venti secondi e ancora continua
<alfio> ora ha finito con un crash. Mi sa che ci vuole un redirect automatico dell'output. Una cosa tipo strace firefox 2&> out5.txt dovrebbe funzionare, no?
<glpiana> alfio, sì, fai pure, così vediamo l'output
<alfio> glpiana pastebin va in timeout, troppo log
<glpiana> alfio, magari prendine solo le ultime righe
<alfio> glpiana http://paste.ubuntu.com/23917264
<glpiana> alfio, a me pare strano che la questione riguardi i browser inquanto tali. altri programmi, anche pesanti, si aprono?
<alfio> ne ho provati alcuni random, xfburn, calcolatrice, libreoffice writer funzionano, glpiana
<alfio> io avevo pensato alle librerie gtk, ma konqueror dovrebbe usare qt e quindi non dovrebbe essere
<alfio> hanno un "motore" di rendering in comune?
<glpiana> non penso
<glpiana> alfio, prova a dare un sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<alfio> glpiana, fatto. Riavviato da terminale e dà lo stesso errore con crash
<glpiana> alfio, non so come aiutarti
<alfio> glpiana, davvero grazie per il supporto. Non riesco a capire cosa abbiano in comune quei software. Per non buttare via l'hardware che ha un case di ottima qualità proverò una vecchia live. Pensi che si possano ancora trovare in giro le distro live del 2010 o 2012?
<glpiana> alfio, trovarla la trovi, ma poi la sicurezza te la scordi. prova piuttosto lubuntu
<glpiana> ah, alfio, da live funziona firefox?
<alfio> glpiana, ma ho installato lxde ed ldm su questa xubuntu, stesso problema identico
<alfio> da live non ho provato, ma vedrò
<alfio> Grazie comunque, faccio delle prove ulteriori e incrocio le dita
<Mark83> Salve, per disistallare un gioco installato con wine, come potrei fare?
<glpiana> Mark83, col file manager, cerchi l'eseguibile uninstall.exe del giocho e ci clicchi sopra due volte. i file di wine sono nella directory nascosta .wine, sotto drice mi pare
<glpiana> Mark83, basterebbe in realtà cancellare la directory del gioco
<Mark83> ma cancellando la directory si lascia qualche residuo in giro?
<glpiana> Mark83, probabile, ma non vedo il problema.
<Mark83> era solo per sapere :)
<glpiana> Mark83, comuqnue se hai un menu dei programmi con la voce wine, lì dovresti trovare anche gli uninstaller dei programmi
<Mark83> sisi appena trovato in .wine il .exe dell'unistall
<Mark83> grazie mille
<rek> ciao ragazzi come state? volevo sapere se devo installare dei paccjetti+
<rek> pacchetti su una macchina che non è in rete, apt-get --download-only  mi scarica i pacchetti, ma se volessi scaricare anche le dipendenze?
<Carlin0> apt dovrebbe scaricartele con quel comando (-d mi pare)
<Guest39063> non collega a internet
<Guest39063> scusate
<Guest39063> ho sbagliato
<Guest39063> funzia
<Giovanni> Salve, il problema è il seguente: dispongo di un computer portatile Acer Aspire v3 572g 76up sul quale era installato Windows 10. Il mio portatile è uefi ma consente di essere impostato anche in Legacy. Ovviamente volevo installare Ubuntu in uefi. Il problema è che l'installazione la porto a termine ma all'avvio non rileva nessun sistema operativo.
<Giovanni> Volevo installare solo Ubuntu quindi non in dual boot ma non si avvia. Ho provato anche ad installare Debian e Fedora ma non parte nulla
<Giovanni> Le ho provate tutte, all'avvio non visualizzo GRUB 2 ma credevo che questo fosse dovuto al fatto che ho installato Ubuntu sopra Windows
<Giovanni> Per quanto riguarda il uefi, ho disattivato secure boot e avvio rapido tutto correttamente
<Guest39063> d
<Giovanni> Non capisco se è un problema di partizioni , ho partizionato in maniera automatica e poi ho riprovato controllando in manuale ma non sono riuscito a capire se posizionava in modo corretto
<Giovanni> *partizionata
<Giovanni> *Partizionava
<Giovanni> Se sapreste aiutarmi ve ne sarei grato
* fabio_cc changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | È uscita Ubuntu 16.10 Yakkety Yak: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<Mark83> Buonasera ragazzi, da stamane ho un problema su ubuntu 16.10, in pratica facendo click su arresta non arresta il pc ma bensì lo riavvia...
<Mark83> ho provato a dare un occhiata in giro, anche usando diversi codici da terminale non va
<fabio_cc> Mark83, hai provato se con "sudo shutdown now" oppure "poweroff" il pc si spegne?
<Mark83> si ho provato, con il primo sembra bloccarsi con la scritta ubuntu e i pallini, il secondo riavvia
<fabio_cc> Mark83, succede anche da live?
<Mark83> da live sinceramente non ho provato
<fabio_cc> Mark83, è una prova da fare
<fabio_cc> Mark83, inoltre, questo problema lo hai da quando hai installato ubuntu 16.10 o è sorto successivamente?
<Mark83> credo da quando l'ho installato, perchè mia moglie trovava sempre il pc acceso, e da stamane me ne son accorto direttamente io
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ok, inoltre, dovresti provare a spegnerlo anche con "sudo init 0"
<Mark83> farò queste prove
<fabio_cc> Mark83, altra cosa, che scheda video hai e che driver usi?
<Mark83> scheda video è una gforce da 2gb, i driver sinceramente non so come vederli qui
<fabio_cc> Mark83, sudo lshw -c video
<fabio_cc> Mark83, o i noveau o i proprietari
<Mark83> ah dovrebbero essere proprietari, cmq controllo
<fabio_cc> !paste | Mark83
<ubot-it> Mark83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Mark83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23919255/
<fabio_cc> Mark83, si usi i proprietari e hai doppia scheda video
<fabio_cc> Mark83, hai anche quella integrata
<Mark83> sisi lo so
<fabio_cc> Mark83, è possibile che con i driver noveau questo non succeda
<fabio_cc> Mark83, intendo il problema dello spegnimento
<Mark83> ah, allora in primis provo a tornare agli altri driver
<fabio_cc> Mark83, son tutte prove da fare
<Mark83> ok, intanto cambiato driver, poi appena spengo controllo se va bene, nel caso ti faccio sapere
<Mark83> per il momento grazie :)
<fabio_cc> Mark83, si ma serve il riavvio
<fabio_cc> Mark83, dopo il cambio dei driver
<Mark83> ah ok, non sapevo
<fabio_cc> Mark83, prego, torna quando hai fatto tutte le prove
<fabio_cc> Mark83, anzi, forse c'è anche un'altra prova da fare
<Mark83> dimmi, cosi me la segno e appena posso procedo
<fabio_cc> Mark83, un'altra prova da fare sarebbe vedere se il problema si presenta anche aggiungendo l'opzione acpi=off tra i parametri di avvio del kernel
<fabio_cc> Mark83, come spiegato in http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio#Rendere_definitive_le_modifiche
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ovviamente, se non dovesse dare risultati, rimetti come prima, perché disatttivando l'acpi non hai il risparmio energetico
<Mark83> ok perfetto
<fabio_cc> Mark83, comunque sono tutte informazioni utili
<Mark83> certo :)
<fabio_cc> Mark83, :)
<Mark83> cmq sto notando altri problemini, se clicco sulle impostazioni del launcher neanche si aprono
<Mark83> neanche se apro qualcosa dal menu classico che ho messo stamane
<fabio_cc> Mark83, launcher intendi la barra verticale a sinistra?
<martino> problema! alsa su wine microfono che gracchia qualcuno sa come risolverlo?
<Mark83> si quella barra, si chiama launcher giusto?
<fabio_cc> Mark83, si era solo per sicurezza
<fabio_cc> Mark83, menu classico invece intendi quello orizzontale in alto?
<Mark83> si ne ho scaricato uno, cosi d'avere un menu normale
<Mark83> menu classic indicator
<Mark83> una cosa del genere
<Mark83> cliccando li o sul launcher le impostazioni di sistema non si aprono, potrebbe anche essere un problema da me creato se anche ubuntu non si arresta
<fabio_cc> Mark83, da dove lo hai preso? dai repository?
<Mark83> sisi
<fabio_cc> Mark83, dubito che possa essere quello il problema, ma puoi sempre fare la prova a rimuoverlo e a riavviare il pc
<fabio_cc> Mark83, mi riferisco al problema del riavvio
<fabio_cc> Mark83, invece per quanto riguarda il problema del launcher, potrebbe essere una interferenza di questo menu
<Mark83> ok, cancellato il menù, provo a riavviare
<Mark83> perfetto, quel menù creava casino, ora funziona
<Mark83> dopo faccio le prove per il riavvio :)
<fabio_cc> Mark83, bene :)
<fabio_cc> Mark83, se unity non ti piace, puoi provare ad installare gnome-flashback
<fabio_cc> Mark83, al momento del login poi scegli gnome flashback invece che unity
<Mark83> meglio se lascio cosi, prima che combino casini :)
<fabio_cc> Mark83, ok
<Mark83> su windows me la cavo, qui non so dove mettere mano :P
<Mark83> ti saluto e ti ringrazio fabio
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> ho un problema con il bluetooth, non riesco a ricevere file se invio da dispositivo a PC, mentra da PC a dispositivo funziona bene.
<davide> hello
<shez_> ho un problema con il bluetooth, non riesco a ricevere file se invio da dispositivo a PC, mentra da PC a dispositivo funziona bene.
<shez_> ho un problema con il bluetooth, non riesco a ricevere file se invio da dispositivo a PC, mentra da PC a dispositivo funziona bene, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<cortex_> ciao
<cortex_> come funziona su ubuntu server il livepatch?
<cortex_> qualcuno di voi l'ha provato?
<cristian_c> cortex_: già letto qui: https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch ?
<cortex_> si ho letto
<cristian_c> hai già provato?
<cristian_c> i tre passi
<cortex_> no ora provo faccio una vm grazie :)
<cristian_c> di niente
<rek> cristian_c,  xfree86 log no screens detected.... cosa facciamo
<rek> cosa può essere
<cortex_> come sta la community italiana di ubuntu?
<odroid_> ciao
<odroid_> mi serve namano
<odroid_> su odroid ubuntu
<odroid_> non mi è diventato tutto italiano
<odroid_> come mai
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-04
<alion> salve, ho nun lenovo g580 con scheda id 14e4:4727 e con chip Broadcom BCM4313 ma su wiki ubuntu c'è solo la soluzione per ubuntu 14.04, io desidero poter installare la 16.04....nessuno conosce la proceduper questa LTS? Grazie in anticipo
<ExPBoy> eh che fretta
<Claterni> Giorno a tutti
<mattia94> buongiorno, ho un problema con arduino e virtualbox, ualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano?
<Carlin0> spiega meglio mattia94
<mattia94> ho ubuntu mate, e vorreu usare arduino su windows xp che ho installato su virtualbox, ma virtualbox è come se non lo rileva e non posso aggiungerlo
<mattia94> praticamente virtualbox non mi rileva arduino come dispositivo usb, ho zero dispositivi usb da aggiungere se cerco di selezionarli
<Carlin0> mattia94, ma vbox non ti rileva solo quello o non ti rileva nessun dispositivo usb ?
<mattia94> nessun dispositivo usb credo, perchè ho provato con una penna usb e non andava
<Carlin0> mattia94, hai installato vbox orcle (quella del sito ) ?
<mattia94> credo di averlo fatto tramite apt-get virtuallbox
<mattia94> poi ho anche aggiunto il pacchetto estensioni per poter aggiungere le usb ma nulla da fare
<Carlin0> mattia94, disinstalla quella (puoi salvare il disco virtuale se vuoi) installa vbox oracle + extension pack , poi aggiungi il tuo utente (del os host) nel gruppo vboxusers e le guest addiction nel os guest , infine un reboot di tutto prima di riprovare
<Carlin0> dovrebbe andare
<mattia94> poi aggiungi il tuo utente (del os host) nel gruppo vboxusers e le guest addiction nel os guest
<mattia94> questi 2 passaggi non mi sono molto chiari, come faccio?
<Carlin0> allora il tuo nome utente su ubuntu è ?
<mattia94> non lo conosco
<mattia94> credo spider
<Carlin0> ma come ...
<Carlin0> quando apri ubuntu metti user e pass
<Carlin0> giusto ?
<mattia94> solo pass, il nome utente è spider e fa da solo
<Carlin0> se è spider devi dare nel terminale il comando : sudo adduser spider vboxusers
<Carlin0> per le guest addiction ... invece leggi la guida
<Carlin0> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<mattia94> avevo gia aggiunto spider a vboxusers che avevo trovato soluzioni onlinee
<mattia94> adesso aggiungo anche le guest addiction
<Carlin0> si ma ...
<Carlin0> cambia cambia vbox
<Carlin0> 12:48:37<Carlin0> mattia94, disinstalla quella (puoi salvare il disco virtuale se vuoi) installa vbox oracle + extension pack
<Carlin0> ti ho scritto tutto ma se salti dei passi non risolvi
<mattia94> ok ora provo, grazie mille
<Carlin0> l'extension pack mi raccomando
<Carlin0> scappo
<mattia94> non la trovo
<mattia94> mi puoi mandare un link da dove scaricarla?
<mattia94> sono 2 cose diverse, prima installo vbox oracle e poi aggiungo l'extension pack?
<Carlin0> metti su google viurtualbox
<Carlin0> vedi che la trovi
<Carlin0> virtualbox
<Carlin0> non posso passare in questo canale link a siti che non siano ufficiali di ubuntu , non vogliono
<mattia94> okok ma l'estensione e virtualbox stessa sono 2 download diversi giusto?
<mattia94> non un sito unico
<mattia94> un download* scusa
<cristian_c> mattia94: ma sei sicuro di aver letto il wiki?
<cristian_c> !virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<cristian_c> mattia94: bastava leggere: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione ....
<mattia94> ora funziona, non so nemmeno io come ho fatto
<mattia94> ho disinstallato e reinstallato virtualbow
<mattia94> virtualbox*
<mattia94> probabilmnte la prima volt avevo una versione non compatibile o qualcosa di simile
<m4xR34L> ciao ragazzi
<m4xR34L> avrei una domanda
<m4xR34L> c'è nessuno?
<cristian_c> !nessuno | m4xR34L
<ubot-it> m4xR34L: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<m4xR34L> vorrei sapere se aggiornando da 16.10 a 16.2 perdo installazioni personalizzate relative a gem per ruby e rails.... grazie in anticipo allo staf :)
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: 16.2 non esiste
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: poi non ho capito cosa intendi con 'installazioni personalizzate'
<m4xR34L> intendevo 16.04.2
<cristian_c> non  un aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> non  un aggiornamento
<cristian_c> *non è
<m4xR34L> nuova iso ?
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: al massimo installi la 15.04
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: al massimo installi la 16.04
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: sì, ma non capisco il motivo
<m4xR34L> ho letto che tra poco ci sarà rilasciata 16.04, è stabile rispetto a Y Y ?
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: lascia perdere 'ho letto che'
<cristian_c> lascia il tempo che trova
<m4xR34L> ok grazie :)
<cristian_c> !rilasci | m4xR34L
<ubot-it> m4xR34L: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetto/rilasci
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: qui trovi i tempi di rilascio di ubuhtu
<cristian_c> *ubuntu
<m4xR34L> si si, già sapevo che y y  finiva  a lugluio
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: al momento la 17.04 non è stata ancora rilasciata ufficialmente, lo sarà ad aprile
<Manuz> secondo voi per una nuova installazione e' meglio installare in Legacy o Uefi ?
<cristian_c> e ti consiglio, ad aprile, di installare da zero, se ti interessa quella in particolare
<m4xR34L> posso fat
<cristian_c> Manuz: hai un pc uefi? Installi in uefi
<m4xR34L> fare un altra donda?
<cristian_c> !chiedi | m4xR34L
<ubot-it> m4xR34L: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Manuz> per installare in uefi a parte averlo attivo dal bios poi con le partizioni come mi comporto?
<m4xR34L> sono passato da ubuntu 13 a 16 facendo nuova installazione da usb ed ho notato che alcune cose precedentemente impostate sono rimaste anche sul 1
<m4xR34L> *16
<cristian_c> !uefi | Manuz
<ubot-it> Manuz: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<m4xR34L> sarà così anke per il 17?
<cristian_c> !installazione | Manuz
<ubot-it> Manuz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> Manuz: a questi link sono descritti accorgimenti ed operazioni da eseguire in presenza di uefi
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: esattamente, come hai effettuato l'installazione?
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: puoi fare anche degli esempi?
<cristian_c> Manuz: se ci sono ulteriori problemi o domande, siamo qui
<ostrogote> ciao , mi sapete dire come impostare un server su owncloud con ubuntu? ho necessità di avere un cloud con ubuntu
<cristian_c> !chat | ostrogote
<ubot-it> ostrogote: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> ostrogote: ti consiglio inoltre di fare riferimento alla documentazione di owncloud
<m4xR34L> avevo pc con hd partizzato con win e ubuntu 13 ho scaricato iso 16 e montata su usb, avviato pc con root usb il resto fa da se
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: il partizionamento riguarda il disco
<m4xR34L> si il disco
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: il partizionamento di un disco lo effettui a prescindere dal sistema operativo utilizzato
<cristian_c> puoi partizionare persino da una live
<m4xR34L> nella 16 ho trovato cartelle create in ubuntu 13
<m4xR34L> è come se ricordava tutto....
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: sulla stessa partizione? O.o
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: su quale partizione risiedono queste cartelle?
<m4xR34L> ho cartelle del 2013 ma il 16 l ho istallato nel 2016
<m4xR34L> nella partizione dove ho installatoi ubuntu
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: beh, comunque 'il resto fa da se' non è vero
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: quando avvii l'installazione appare il menù con la scelta del tipo di installazione
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: non so se hai dato un'occhiata al wiki, a riguardo
<m4xR34L> non ho letto la wiki, ricordo di aver scelto qualcosa, ma non ricordo cosa :)
<cristian_c> !installazione | m4xR34L
<ubot-it> m4xR34L: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<m4xR34L> molte grazie darò una letta
<m4xR34L> :)
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: questa, ad esempio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=07-16.04.png
<m4xR34L> il mio timore è che passando ad una nuova versione di ubuntu perdo tutte le gem installate
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: in che senso?
<m4xR34L> ho visto lo scren ed era qualcosa del genere
<m4xR34L> nel senso che nemmeno io so come cavolo ho fatto a configurare rails così :) e temo che se dovessi ritentare non sarei così fortunato.... non sono bravissimo con il pc :)
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: perché vuoi aggiornare?
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: in tal caso, quando esce la 17.04, provi l'avanzamento, e se qualcosa va storto vai di backup e installazione da zero
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: l'avanzamento può comportare problemi, specie se si è messo mano al sistema e non si è in grado di gestirli al meglio
<m4xR34L> dire che Y Y va bene è poco........... il pc mi vola........... l'unica cosa che mi scocciava era sapere che ha luglio finisce il supporto e credo che sia fondamentale ricevere aggiornamenti da canonical
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: allora fai come suggerito
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: ma la cosa migliore sarebbe capire come hai configirato i software
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: se utilizzi ubuntu, prima o poi dovrai imparare come si gestiscono
<m4xR34L> non so se conosci nello specifico le librerie gem per ruby............ sono infinite e con molti numeri di versioni specifici
<cristian_c> !info libgem
<cristian_c> ah, il bot non c'è
<cristian_c> è
<m4xR34L> il mio gem file è molto lungo, non vorrei doverle installare una da una
<cristian_c> m4xR34L: un attimo
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/RubyOnRails
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Ruby
<cristian_c> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<m4xR34L> darò un'occhiata anke qui.... grazie molte
<cristian_c> di niente
<m4xR34L> buon fine settimana......... grazie ancora, ciao :)
<cristian_c> a te
<davide> exit
<davide> ciao
<davide> vado a cinghiali
<cristian_c> O.o
<esaurisauro> ciao qualcuno parla ita?
<esaurisauro> ahah leggo ora
<esaurisauro> ho problemi con l'installazione da usb con amd64
<esaurisauro> parte il boot ma quando provo a installare o andare live si pianta
<cristian_c> !dettagli | esaurisauro
<ubot-it> esaurisauro: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Trmon> sono entrato solo per dire a cristian_c ... "vai a lavorare immensa testa di cazzo"
<Trmon> buon sabato a tutti
<Trmon> =)
<davide> salve, ho un problema..
<cristian_c> davide: spara
<davide> ho installato lubuntu su un netbook samsung N150 plus. Ora io a casa ho due reti wifi. Una la rileva e l'altra no... cosa è possibile fare?
<cristian_c> davide: quale versione di ubuntu?
<davide> 16.10
<davide> 32 bit
<davide> Lubuntu
<cristian_c> davide: sei in dual boor?
<cristian_c> *boot
<davide> cioè? scusa non sono molto pratico
<cristian_c> davide: quanti sistemi operativi sono installati sul tuo pc?
<davide> ah capito. Solo Lubuntu
<cristian_c> davide: apri un terminale
<davide> come dici?
<cristian_c> davide: premi ctrl+alt+t
<davide> ok
<davide> poi?
<cristian_c> davide: quale lubuntu utilizzi?
<davide> 16.10 a 32 bit
<davide> sei ancora in linea?
<cristian_c> davide: sì, scusami , non l'avevo letto prima
<cristian_c> o meglio, m'ero dimenticato :D
<Rossano> Buongiorno, un sistema operativo Linux da installare su un tablet android lentissimo esiste? E se si come installarlo? Grazie buona domenica
<davide> tranquillo :)
<cristian_c> !touch | Rossano
<ubot-it> Rossano: Per informazioni su Ubuntu Touch, consultare: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/UbuntuPhone | Vedere anche: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/scopri-ubuntu/ubuntu-touch | Per ottenere altre info e supporto, entrare in #ubuntu-touch (in inglese).
<cristian_c> davide: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Rossano> E dove lo trovo?
<cristian_c> Rossano: ma hai letto il bot?
<Rossano> Non ancora, scusami
<cristian_c> Rossano: comunque, ubuntu touch è ufficialmente disponibile solo per alcuni dispositivi
<davide> ok, scrivo questo sulla schermata?
<cristian_c> in grossa parte quelli con il sistema ubuntu touch preinstallato
<cristian_c> davide: sì
<davide> fatto
<davide> poi?
<cristian_c> davide: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<Rossano> Il tablet è un "Master" di poco costo. Si può fare?
<cristian_c> Rossano: non ne ho idea, ufficialmente no di sicuro
<cristian_c> e anche non ufficialmente, non senza avanzate competenze tecniche
<Rossano> Ma quale è il sistema più leggero in assoluto per provare? Pensavo ad un Linux?
<cristian_c> su arm, non funziona come nei pc con cpu x86
<cristian_c> Rossano: stiamo andando offtopic, questo è il canale di supporto ufficiale a ubuntu
<davide> ok fatto
<cristian_c> per favore, segui le indicazioni date da ubot-it
<davide> poi?
<cristian_c> davide: il comando restituisce un link
<Rossano> Ok grazie 1000 buona domenica
<cristian_c> Rossano: anche a te
<davide> si
<davide> quindi?
<cristian_c> davide: incolla il link ;)
<davide> Il programma "pastebinit" non è attualmente installato. È possibile installarlo digitando:
<davide> sudo apt install pastebinit
<davide> dopo che ho dato il comando che mi hai dato, mi da questo messaggio: "il programma pastebinit non è attualmente installato
<cristian_c> davide: avevi detto di aver mandato l'installazione di pastebinit
<davide> no scusa, forse non mi sono spiegato bene :D
<cristian_c> davide: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<davide> dopo che copio questa riga, premo invio?
<cristian_c> davide: prima non l'avevi fatto?
<davide> non ricordo :D
<davide> fatto
<cristian_c> davide: sicuro che abbia installato pastebinit?
<davide> credo di si, anche perchè adesso la vedo l'altra rete wifi :D
<davide> adesso la vedo l'altra rete wifi
<davide> ma questo comando lo devo dare ogni volta che non rilevo una rete wifi, oppure vale per tutte?
<cristian_c> davide: è aolo un caso
<cristian_c> non è dovuto al comando digitato
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<cristian_c> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin#Pastebinit
<davide> ok capito
<davide> quindi dopo aver digitato il comando cosa devo fare?
<Giovanni> Ehilà
<Giovanni> Mi serve un aiutino
<Giovanni> Ho questo pc: https://www.msi.com/Laptop/gt70-2pc-dominator.html#hero-overview che possiede dei tasti touch appena sopra la tastiera. Come posso farli funzionare?
<Giovanni> vorrei associare quei tasti a dei comandi
<cristian_c> Giovanni: un atttimo
<cristian_c> Giovanni: a quali tasti ti riferisci?
<cristian_c> Giovanni: quale ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<cristian_c> Giovanni: e solitamente quali funzioni associ ai tasti di cui parli?
<Giovanni> tasto del media player, ma soprattutto quello dell'aereo mode, offuscamento screen e un'altro tasto che su windows é configurabile a piacimento. Uso ubuntu 16.10 yakkety
<cristian_c> Giovanni: parli dei tasti associati a F1, ... F12
<cristian_c> ?
<Giovanni> I tasti vengono rilevati e si illuminano alla pressione ma non svolgono alcun ruolo
<Giovanni> no sono dei tasti touch
<cristian_c> ok, chiaro, scusa
<Giovanni> se apri il link si puo vedere dall'immagine
<cristian_c> soft touch
<cristian_c> beh, non era chiarissimo dalla foto
<Giovanni> scusami non sapevo il nome
<Giovanni> quindi é soft touch
<cristian_c> quei puntini gialli luminosi?
<Giovanni> 2 tasti vengono rilevati
<Giovanni> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Giovanni: vediamo
<cristian_c> Giovanni: apri un terminale
<Giovanni> i tasti che funzionano servono a illuminare la tastiera e a mettere una sorta di turbo alle ventole, quindi sono collegati all'hardware diciamo
<Giovanni> gli altri però sono rillevati ma non configurati
<cristian_c> Giovanni: apri un terminale
<Giovanni> ci sono
<cristian_c> Giovanni: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Giovanni> ok
<Giovanni> poi?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> Giovanni: pastebinit è stato installato?
<Giovanni> sisi
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> Giovanni: xinput list | pastebinit
<Giovanni> xinput list | pastebinit
<Giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23926695/
<cristian_c> ok, scusa
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> Giovanni: ok, da qui non si vede bene
<cristian_c> Giovanni: serve quantomeno il nome esatto del modello di pc
<Giovanni> GT70 2pc dominator
<Giovanni> xD
<cristian_c> ok
<Giovanni> msi
<cristian_c> Giovanni: https://github.com/stevelacy/msi-keyboard
<Giovanni> Questo l'ho già fatto ma illumina solo la tastiera
<cristian_c> su linlap scrivono, in merito a quel portatile: Works fine, backlight works also (see https://github.com/wearefractal/msi-keyboard for custimsation)
<cristian_c> Giovanni: spetta che ci guardo meglio, se puoi
<Giovanni> ho provato a cercare soft touch, touch bar, touch buttons (anche associato con le funzioni) la non ho trovato nulla su google
<cristian_c> ok, il repo github i questione permette di gestire la retroilluminazione della steelseries
<cristian_c> e non è molto relativo alle funzioni dei tasti touch
<Giovanni> la retroilluminazione l'ho già fatta funzionare da una wiki sempre su github
<cristian_c> Giovanni: intendo che quel repo permette di controllare zone, intensità, ecc...
<cristian_c> comunque
<cristian_c> e intermittenza, scusa
<cristian_c> Giovanni: ho un'idea
<cristian_c> Giovanni: apri un terminale
<Giovanni> si?
<cristian_c> Giovanni: digita; dev
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> Giovanni: digita: xev
<Giovanni> poi
<cristian_c> Giovanni: premi qualche tasto della tastiera
<cristian_c> !image | Giovanni
<ubot-it> Giovanni: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Giovanni> non rileva i tasti touch
<Giovanni> posto lo stesso?
<Giovanni> http://i.imgur.com/Aa0ROru.png
<cristian_c> ok, vediamo
<cristian_c> Giovanni: ma gli altri tasti sì?
<Giovanni> ho premuto "c"
<Giovanni> se leggi lo dice che premo c
<Giovanni> ma se premo gli altri
<Giovanni> quelli touch
<Giovanni> non succcede nulla
<cristian_c> Giovanni: un altro modo per rilevare alcuni tasti è acpi_listen
<cristian_c> quelli legati ad acpi
<Giovanni> sempre nel terminale?
<cristian_c> Giovanni: forse va installato
<Giovanni> il pacchetto é acpi?
<cristian_c> Giovanni: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<cristian_c> !info apt-file
<ubot-it> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.5ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 21 kB, installed size 90 kB
<cristian_c> e poi. apt-file update
<cristian_c> infne, apt-file search acpi_listen
<Giovanni> ok ho fatto tutto
<Giovanni> ma se mando acpi_listen non succede nulla
<cristian_c> Giovanni: sì, ma è in ascolto?
<Giovanni> in che senso?
<Giovanni> premo invio ma non returna niente
<Giovanni> rimane "attivo"
<Giovanni> se premo qualcosa non succede nulla
<Giovanni> devo interrompere con ctrl + c
<cristian_c> Giovanni: se premi un tasto relativo ad acpi, tipo la luminosità, stampa qualcosa?
<cristian_c> Giovanni: dove sono i tasti per regolare la luminosità?
<Giovanni> ah ok
<Giovanni> ho capito
<cristian_c> ?
<Giovanni> allora i tatsi sono con FN
<Giovanni> se premo quei tasti mi rilascia qualcosa
<cristian_c> ok, premi fn + simboli luminosità
<cristian_c> stampa delle roghe?
<Giovanni> se premo qualsiasi altra cosa niente
<Giovanni> si
<cristian_c> *righe
<cristian_c> Giovanni: e se premi i tasti touch?
<Giovanni> niente
<cristian_c> (mentre è in ascolto)
<cristian_c> Giovanni: ok, allora la vedo dificile
<Giovanni> neanche se premo quelli che "funzionano"
<cristian_c> Giovanni: a parte cercare in dmesg o contattare msi
<cristian_c> Giovanni: cosa intendi con 'quelli che funzionano'?
<Giovanni> il tasto che accende e spegne la tastiera
<Giovanni> la retroilluminaizone intendo
<cristian_c> ok
<Giovanni> e quello della ventola
<cristian_c> Giovanni: acpi_listen cattura solo gli eventi relativi ad acpi
<cristian_c> se il tasto fa altro, non stampa ovviamente nulla
<cristian_c> Giovanni: l'unica è cercare info nel log di dmesg
<cristian_c> e provare anche a contattare msi,
<Giovanni> mmh
<Giovanni> vediamo
<Giovanni> grazie del tentativo
<cristian_c> però non succede molto spesso che entrino utenti con richieste del genere in canale :D
<Giovanni> :D
<Giovanni> eh immagino xD
<cristian_c> Giovanni: di solito quando qualcosa non va. si controlla il log del kernel
<Giovanni> sono un vecchio utente di ubuntu (ero anche bravino)
<cristian_c> per vedere se tenta di riconoscere almeno i tasti
<Giovanni> ah
<cristian_c> Giovanni: ah, ok
<Giovanni> come faccio per controllarli?
<cristian_c> Giovanni: dmesg
<cristian_c> nel terminale
<cristian_c> se vuoi puoi redirigere l'output su un file di testo
<Giovanni> aspe
<cristian_c> dmesg > /posizione/del/file/di/output
<Giovanni> provo
<Giovanni> é pieno di queste stringhe
<Giovanni> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNyWR1qnYfZ
<cristian_c> eh, normale. è il log del kerneò
<cristian_c> kernel
<cristian_c> Giovanni: fai una prova ora
<cristian_c> premi il tasto touch
<cristian_c> o anche tutti i tasti touch
<cristian_c> Giovanni: vedi se il dmesg si aggiorna
<cristian_c> con le righe da te postate
<cristian_c> se sì, vuol dire che il messaggio è proprio relativo al tasto touch
<Giovanni> sembra di no
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> Giovanni: puoi mandarlo su pastebin?
<Giovanni> si adesso provo a premere 10 volte ciscuno i 4 tasti touch
<Giovanni> poi faccio il dmsg
<cristian_c> ok
<Giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23927141/
<cristian_c> ok, c'è una montagna di messaggi identici
<cristian_c> log ineressante
<cristian_c> Giovanni: devi usare setkeycodes
<cristian_c> per assegnare un keycode a quei tasti
<cristian_c> Giovanni: forse sei fortunato
<Giovanni> ora provo
<Giovanni> solo che ci sono solo 2 codici
<Giovanni> dovrebbero essere 4
<cristian_c> https://linux.die.net/man/8/setkeycodes
<cristian_c> Giovanni: eh, lì c'è un po' da studiarci sopra
<Giovanni> intanto provo con 1
<cristian_c> ma hai detto che sei 'reduce' da ubuntu, quindi non sarà impossibile per te
<Giovanni> Impossibile ottenere un descrittore di file che si riferisce alla console
<cristian_c> Giovanni: non ho idea di cosa tu abbia digitato
<Giovanni> setkeycodes e039 0xb9
<cristian_c>     setkeycodes e06f 112
<cristian_c> will assign the keycode 112 to it, and then loadkeys(1) can be used to define the function of this key.
<cristian_c> spetta
<cristian_c> Giovanni: ti ha dato esattamente, quel messaggio d'errore, in italiano?
<Giovanni> si
<cristian_c> Giovanni: allora prova: showkey
<cristian_c> Giovanni: https://linux.die.net/man/1/showkey
<cristian_c> Giovanni: showkey -s
<cristian_c> e showkey -k
<Giovanni> allora
<Giovanni> se premo showkeys -a
<Giovanni> alla pressione di un tasto mi dice i suoi codici in diversi formati
<Giovanni> ma se premo quelli touch non mi rilascia nulla
<Giovanni> quindi il messaggio del dmsg era solo un caso
<Giovanni> credo
<cristian_c> Giovanni: anche con -s e -k?
<cristian_c> -a sta per ascii
<cristian_c> non per all
<Giovanni> con entrambi mi dice: Impossibile ottenere un descrittore di file che si riferisce alla console
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> immagino che con sudo sia la stessa cosa
<Giovanni> no
<Giovanni> mi dice
<cristian_c> Giovanni: comunque quei messaggi nel dmesg sono riferiti a tasti premuti e non riconosciuti
<Giovanni> perché probabilmente le funzioni secondarie di alcuni tasti non vanno
<Giovanni> ho un tasto con funzione P1 che ha significato solo in windows
<cristian_c> quindi eventualmente, riavviando ubuntu e premendo _solo_ quelli touch, oltre a quelli dell'alfabeto, vedi cosa rileva il dmesg
<Giovanni> ok
<Giovanni> provo
<cristian_c> Giovanni: capito
<cristian_c> ok
<giovanni> rieccomi
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23927261/
<cristian_c> i messaggi sono legati al touch
<cristian_c> quasi sicuramente
<cristian_c> il log sembra confermarlo, seli hai premuti
<cristian_c> *se li
<giovanni> si
<cristian_c> 0xb9 non è un keycode, immagino
<cristian_c> come tu ipotizzavi nel comando
<cristian_c> giovanni: non sei in macchina virtuale, vero?
<cristian_c> giovanni: xmodmap -pke | less
<cristian_c> !paste | giovanni
<ubot-it> giovanni: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<giovanni> provo quel comando?
<cristian_c> sì
<giovanni> ho incollato il messaggio del kernel su google
<giovanni> e mi é uscito fuori un keytouch app per ubuntu
<cristian_c> ?
<giovanni> stavo provando ma non parte
<cristian_c> giovanni: pastebinna
<cristian_c> giovanni: da quel che sembra, occorre utilizzare setkeycodes con dei keycode inutilizzati
<giovanni> arriva
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23927313/
<cristian_c> scegliendo dalla lista data dall'output di xmodmap
<giovanni> no aspe
<giovanni> é sbagliato il pastebin
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> il comando dovrebbe darti una lista di keycodes
<cristian_c> esempio
<giovanni> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23927320/
<cristian_c> keycode 121 = XF86AudioMute NoSymbol XF86AudioMute
<cristian_c> keycode 122 = XF86AudioLowerVolume NoSymbol XF86AudioLowerVolume
<cristian_c> keycode 123 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume NoSymbol XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<giovanni> si
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> era solo un esempio quello che ho postato, eh
<cristian_c> giovanni: sei in dual boot?
<giovanni> no
<giovanni> ho solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> giovanni: e che funzioni vorresti dare a quei tasti touch?
<giovanni> uno dovrebbe spegnere lo schermo
<cristian_c> poi?
<giovanni> uno mettere in modalità aero
<cristian_c> poi?
<giovanni> uno avvia il programma multimediale predefinito
<cristian_c> ok
<giovanni> e l'altro in teoria fa partire un programma
<giovanni> a mia scelta facciamo
<cristian_c> beh, per i primi tre
<cristian_c> la lista è sterminata in quel paste
<cristian_c> questo XF86KbdLightOnOff curiosamente è per spegnere / accendere la retroilluminazione della tastoera
<cristian_c> tastiera
<cristian_c> non è facile trovare la stringa per lo spegnimento dello schermo in quella liata
<cristian_c> lista
<giovanni> ho fatto
<giovanni> :D
<giovanni> pero devo mangiare
<giovanni> ma ho capito come fare
<giovanni> ho usato keytoucheditor ma é complicato da settare
<giovanni> torno tra poco
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> XF86AudioMedia
<cristian_c> XF86Display
<cristian_c> XF86WLAN
<cristian_c> credo
<cristian_c> quindi 234, 235 e 246
<cristian_c> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Architecture
<cico> ciao a tutti!
<cico> avrei un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> cico: che problema?
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cico> praticamente imposto il boot su usb, e provando sia install che solo try non va
<cico> carica tre palline e stop, bloccato
<cristian_c> !dettagli | cico
<ubot-it> cico: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<cristian_c> cico: inoltre, spiega come hai creato la usb avviabile
<cico> con rufus, ho un asus, i76700hq 8 giga di ram, ho uefi, ho disattivato fast boot e secure boot
<cristian_c> cico:
<cico> dimmi
<cristian_c> cico: 'scheda video (marca e modello)'
<cico> nvidia gtx 950m
<cristian_c> bene
<cristian_c> cico: devi fsre un'operazione
<cristian_c> *fare
<cico> sono tutto orecchie
<cristian_c> cico: hai presente quando trovi selezionato 'try ubuntu without installing'?
<cico> si
<cristian_c> cico: invece di premere invio, premi 'e'
<cico> si poi?
<cristian_c> cico: e nella schermata che appare, individua la riga che contiene 'quiet splash'
<cristian_c> cico: manda schermata
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cico> devo spegnere il pc e provare
<cico> lo avevo fatto di premere e
<cico> mi da due comnadi
<cristian_c> cico: no,
<cristian_c> devi premere 'e' in corrispondenza di 'try ubuntu without installing'
<cristian_c> non in corrispondenza di altre voci della lista
<cico> si si quello
<cristian_c> cico: puoi collegarti qui in chat da altro dispositivo?
<cico> si si ora faro cosi
<cristian_c> ok
<giovanni> cristian_c
<giovanni> rieccomi
<giovanni> allora usando keytouch
<giovanni> riesco a capire il nome del drive che contiene i tasti
<cico_2> ci sono
<cristian_c> !image | cico_2
<ubot-it> cico_2: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> giovanni: si tratta di mappare i tasti come spiegato sopra
<cristian_c> (non so se hai riletto il log di questa chat)
<giovanni> ora leggo scusami
<cristian_c> con xmodmap individui i vari keycode che ti interessano
<cristian_c> con setkeycodes associ gli scancode presenti nel dmesg ai keycode che hai designato
<cristian_c> e forse non ti serve neanche loadkeys per associare la funzione/comando, a parte il quarto tasto touch
<cristian_c> loadkeys associa una funzione/comando a un keycode, sembra
<cico_2> http://prntscr.com/e4ipwu
<cristian_c> cico_2: elimina quiet splash
<cico_2> come?
<cico_2> si ho cancellato
<cristian_c> però, strano, non sembra una usb fatta con rufus
<cico_2> si si quello ho usato
<cristian_c> cico_2: quindi avrai boot=caspet ---
<cristian_c> a fondo riga
<cico_2> si ce lho
<cristian_c> scusa casper, non caspet
<cristian_c> cico_2: bene quindi hai cancellato quiet splash correttamente
<cristian_c> cico_2: premi f10
 * cristian_c cico gli ricorda tanto zagor
<cico_2> ora ha eseguito un po di comandi e mi appare ubuntu login:_
<cico_2> devo inserire qualcosa?
<cristian_c> cico_2: sì, fai il login
<cristian_c> no, aspetta
<cristian_c> scusa
<cristian_c> il nome utente è: ubuntu
<cristian_c> la password non c'è, quindi dai semplicemente invio
<cico_2> pass?
<cristian_c> (in effetti, è una situazione strana)
<cico_2> ora è fermo su
<cristian_c> cico_2: mi sono appena accorto che ti ho fatto sbagliare
<cico_2> runtime PM tryng to activate child device host3
<cristian_c> cico_2: avrei dovuto farti inserire nomodeset al posto di quiet splash
<cico_2> va bene
<cico_2> ci risono
<cristian_c> cico_2: riavvia, e ripremi 'e', poi cancella quiet splash e al loro posto scrivi nomodeset
<cico_2> elimino quitesplash e cosa metto
<cristian_c> in modo da avere in fondo: boot=casper nomodeset ---
<cristian_c> in fondo alla riga, intendo
<cristian_c> poi ptemi f10
<cristian_c> *premi
<cico_2> fatto
<cristian_c> che succede?
<cico_2> perfetto andato
<cico_2> ho davanti a me ubuntu e faccio install ubuntu
<cristian_c> cico_2: prima ti consiglio di fare una prova in live
<cristian_c> e vedere se tutto più o meno funziona
<cristian_c> e poi far partire l'installazione
<Giovanni> cristian_c
<Giovanni> ci sei?
<zavorra> buonasera a tutti , avrei bisogno di un santo che mi aiuti con Samba a condividere in rete un hdd interno ntfs.
<Carlin0> !samba
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<zavorra> Grazie , ho letto ma non ci sono riuscito :-P
#ubuntu-it 2017-02-05
<majirel> trojin in ubuntu 1204?
<majirel> trojan
<majirel> assistenza online
<giacomo> buongiorno, da qualche tempo ho un problema noioso, praticamente mi basta appoggiare il mouse su una opzione e questa si attiva senza fare click
<giacomo> non so come spiegare bene il problema
<giacomo> per esempio se passo con il mouse sopra la regolazione del volume questo si alza senza che io faccia click
<giacomo> qualcuno sa come posso risolvere
<shez_> salve a tutti
<shez_> ho un problema con il bluetooth, non ricevo i file se invio da tablet a PC mentre se invio da PC a tablet li ricevo bene, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<shez_> ho un problema con il bluetooth, non ricevo i file se invio da tablet a PC mentre se invio da PC a tablet li ricevo bene, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<marchino10> salve ieri pomeriggi ho istallato ubuntu dal sito originale "ubuntu ialia". ci ha impiegato la sua oretta per istallarlo dopo di che ho aperto il file e mi dava una pagina di cartelle e non mi si apriva ubuntu e sinceramene non saprei che cartella premere. se per favore mi dite coa posso fare ne sono grato.
<Carlin0> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<marchino10> ubuntu non saprei il modello ecc
<fabio_cc> marchino10, se vuoi ricevere supporto, devi fornire le informazioni richieste
<marchino10> lo so ma siccome sono ignorante in materia non saprei proprio
<fabio_cc> marchino10, basta vedere il nome della iso che hai scaricato
<fabio_cc> marchino10, controllalo
<Carlin0> marchino10, magari hai installato un OS troppo pesante per il tuo hardware ma senza informazioni è impossibile aiutarti
<marchino10> a ok
<pixi4> buongiorno sono un non esperto
<fabio_cc> !ciao | pixi4
<ubot-it> pixi4: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<pixi4> mi potete aiutare a risolvere con il wirless di lubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | pixi4
<ubot-it> pixi4: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | pixi4
<ubot-it> pixi4: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<marchino10> ubuntu-16.10-server....iso
<fabio_cc> marchino10, sicuro che tu avessi bisogno della versione server?
<pixi4> lubuntu 16.04
<marchino10> si
<fabio_cc> marchino10, la versione server di default non ha nessun ambiente grafico
<fabio_cc> marchino10, è destinata ad un utilizzo server come ad esempio server web, posta, etc...
<marchino10> pero ho istallato anche laltra solo che non so dove ce scritto com si chiama
<fabio_cc> marchino10, l'altra quale?
<marchino10> desktop
<fabio_cc> marchino10, sempre nel file .iso
<marchino10> si
<marchino10> mi si e aperta una pagina con delle cartelle
<fabio_cc> marchino10, mica devi aprirla la iso
<fabio_cc> marchino10, devi creare un supporto avviabile
<fabio_cc> marchino10, dvd o pendrive
<marchino10> e come si fa
<marchino10> su pendrive
<fabio_cc> marchino10, da windows?
<marchino10> si
<fabio_cc> !usbwin | marchino10
<ubot-it> marchino10: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fabio_cc> !installazione | marchino10, dopo aver creato il pendrive, leggi questo
<ubot-it> marchino10, dopo aver creato il pendrive, leggi questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<marchino10> ok ci provo
<pixi4> c0me mai il wirless su lubuntu 16.04 non funziona
<fabio_cc> pixi4, ti sono stati chiesti dettagli
<pixi4> mi è stata chiesta versione di lubuntu
<marchino10> ok sta facendo lo spostamento
<shez_> ho un problema con il bluetooth, non ricevo i file se invio da tablet a PC mentre se invio da PC a tablet li ricevo bene, qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> pixi4, sei connesso da ubuntu ora ?
<pixi4> anche durante istallazione non andavano
<fabio_cc> !ripetere | shez_
<ubot-it> shez_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<pixi4> tramite lan
<pixi4> diciamo ho messo tramite usb il cell
<fabio_cc> marchino10, poi assicurati che il tuo pc abbia i requisiti minimi per ubuntu
<marchino10> come si fa a vedere
<fabio_cc> marchino10, il pc è tuo quindi dovresti conoscerlo
<fabio_cc> marchino10, per quanto riguarda i requisiti, vedi qui
<fabio_cc> !requisiti | marchino10
<ubot-it> marchino10: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<Carlin0> pixi4, apri un terminale e digita sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> pixi4, e dopo sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> pixi4, l'ultimo comando crea un link incollalo qui
<pixi4> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto pastebinit
<Carlin0> pixi4, sicuro di aver digitato bene ?
<pixi4> un attimo forse e perchhè non ho fatto update
<pixi4> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23932723/
<Carlin0> !bcm | pixi4
<ubot-it> pixi4: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Carlin0> segui la guida pixi4 la tua scheda è BCM4312
<pixi4> ok molte grazie
<marchino10> ecco ho fatto il trasferimento su usb e dopo cosa bisogna fare
<Carlin0> !installazione | marchino10
<ubot-it> marchino10: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<marchino10> ma cosa bisogna premere
<Carlin0> marchino10, leggi le guide
<fabio_cc> marchino10, ti avevo già dato il link del wiki per l'installazione
<marchino10> ma lo devo istallare di nuovo
<fabio_cc> marchino10, se non avevi creato il supporto avviabile, non potevi averlo già installato
<marchino10> allora lo istallo di nuovo
<marchino10> ma lo devo istallare con rufus
<fabio_cc> marchino10, sei pregato di stare attento a quello che ti viene scritto
<fabio_cc> marchino10, con rufus crei il supporto avviabile
<fabio_cc> marchino10, poi segui il wiki per l'installazione
<fabio_cc> marchino10, in particolare questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<marchino10> dice che bisogna riavviare il computer e selezionare boot e via dicendo faccio quello
<fabio_cc> marchino10, chi lo dice?
<marchino10> il sito che lei mi ha dato da consultare
<fabio_cc> marchino10, si seguilo
<marchino10> ok
<GIUSE> sono entrato da un altro lato
<GIUSE> che figata
<fabio_cc> !supporto | GIUSE
<ubot-it> GIUSE: il canale di supporto è #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !irc | GIUSE
<ubot-it> GIUSE: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<marcopatinio10> Salve a tutti ho.parlato prima con un vostro collega fabiocc e gli o spiegato il problema ma io essendo ignorante in materia non so cosa fare il e che ieri pomeriggio ho istallato ubuntu dal sito dopo quelloretta di istallazione lo ho aperto e mi ha dato una pagina con varie cartelle mi potete dare una mano
<diegorondinara> Salve, devo installare ubuntu sul mio portatile da USB, da windows come faccio a creare un disco di avvio sulla mia pennetta?
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin | diegorondinara
<ubot-it> diegorondinara: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<diegorondinara> Ok,grazie mille
<Mr_Pan> diegorondinara, prego
<IOPS> Ciao
<IOPS> ho un problemone su 16.04 lts
<IOPS> Carlin0
<IOPS> tipo ...
<IOPS> IOPS
<IOPS> ho 2 schede video identiche installate
<IOPS> ma me ne vede solo una
<IOPS> inoltre non trovo il file xorg.conf
<IOPS> Ciao
<Carlin0> !enter
<ubot-it> non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<IOPS> ok
<IOPS> chiedo venia
<IOPS> avrei un problema su lts 16.04
<Carlin0> IOPS, esponi il tuo problema e aspetta che qualcuno risponda , io di doppia scheda non ne so nulla
<Carlin0> mi spiace
<IOPS> due schede video nvidia identiche su slot pci-e
<IOPS> ma me ne vede solo una
<IOPS> qualcuno saprebbe darmi una dritta ?
<IOPS> ho trovato un wiki dove viene spiegato come modificare manualmente l'xorg.conf
<IOPS> ma vedo che in etc/X11 etc/X11 non esiste nessun xorg.conf
<IOPS> ho letto che a partire dalla 14 il file non c'è più
<IOPS> ma che cmq può essere creato
<IOPS> nobody knows eh ?
<IOPS> ok.
<Mark83> ciao fabio_cc poi ho risolto il problema per il riavvio modificando acpi settandolo su off :)
<Mertoli> ciao
<Mertoli> c'è qualcuno che può rispondere a qualche mio quesito?
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | Mertoli
<ubot-it> Mertoli: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mertoli> ok ho problemi con l'aggiornamento mi da errore di dipendenza, cosa devo fare?
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, hai aggiunto repository di terze parti?
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, metti su pastebin l'errore che ottieni
<fabio_cc> !paste | Mertoli
<ubot-it> Mertoli: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, che versione di ubuntu?
<Mertoli> 16.04 lts
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLKQV7QwJHB
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, si hai aggiunto un repository non ufficiale
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, che sta creando problemi
<Mertoli> del tipo?
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, del tipo quello che hai ora
<Mertoli> ok come lo risolvo, anche perchè non capisco cosa ho aggiunto
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, http://www.mediahuman.com/packages/ubuntu/dists/trusty/InRelease
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, metti il contenuto su pastebin
<Mertoli> ok perdona la mia ignoranza sono appena passato ad ubuntu qnd sto ancora imparando, cosa devo fare?
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, e poi ls -hal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, sempre su pastebin
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRL0D8mAoSk
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlKrVg79GfP
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ma dai
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, l'hai riempito di repository esterni
<Mertoli> =|
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, intanto togliamo quello che da errore
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mertoli> ok
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, elimina queste due righe:
<fabio_cc> deb http://www.mediahuman.com/packages/ubuntu trusty main
<fabio_cc> # deb-src http://www.mediahuman.com/packages/ubuntu trusty main
<fabio_cc> poi salva
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, che tu sappia hai installato del software da questo repository?
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, perché dovresti rimuoverlo prima di eliminare il repository
<Mertoli> spiegati meglio sorry
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, puoi saperlo solo tu
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, questo repository lo hai aggiunto tu perché non è ufficiale e non è presente in una installazione pulita
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, quindi ti chiedo se hai installato pacchetti forniti da questo repository
<Mertoli> penso di si
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, avrai seguito delle "guide" prese dal web
<fabio_cc> e non c'è niente di più sbagliato, se fatto senza criterio
<Mertoli> ah ok allora si
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ok, se puoi risalire a quali applicativi hai installato, dovresti prima rimuoverli
<Mertoli> il problema e che non riesco a capire quali sono, so che sembra assurdo ma è cosi
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, io adesso ti faccio rimuovere il repository, ma se continui ad avere problemi l'unica è seguire il seguente
<fabio_cc> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, cancella quelle due righe come ti ho detto prima
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, poi salvi e chiudi gedit
<Mertoli> fatto
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ok ora sudo apt update
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, metti su pastebin
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/WnhzREVAjDvfV
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, provo a farti installare ppa-purge, se non riesce te lo faro scaricare e installare manualmente
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, sudo apt install ppa-purge
<fabio_cc> torno subito
<Mertoli> ok
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1Bx9MgPYC5
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ok è andato
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, adesso prova: sudo ppa-purge ppa:aterao/ppa
<fabio_cc> metti su paste
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0Jj2rylDuv
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, puoi incollare il comando che hai dato nel terminale?
<Mertoli> sudo ppa-purge ppa:aterao/ppa
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, prova così: sudo ppa-purge ppa:aterao/telegram
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlAEk17OPuY
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, prova: sudo ppa-purge ppa:atareao/ppa
<Mertoli> devo cominciare a disperarmi?
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, non lo avevo scritto bene
<Mertoli> stessa solfa
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxMr7ZL7KTV
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, fammi vedere una cosa
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, sudo apt pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, Mertoli, cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/atareao-ubuntu-telegram-xenial.list | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> dammi il link generato
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, scusa, sudo apt install pastebinit
<Mertoli> si l'ho installato
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ok ora: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/atareao-ubuntu-telegram-xenial.list | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, poi passa qui il link
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNyW7GGgkUZ
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ok non serviva
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, prova: sudo ppa-purge ppa:atareao/telegram
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/oYhljnQy93qsZ
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ok -1
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ora: sudo ppa-purge ppa:danjaredg/jayatana
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8Q1rp2P1cZ
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, prova così: sudo ppa-purge ppa:danjaredg
<Mertoli> niente
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ls -hal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, metti il link qui
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/8qhODGkPykrH0
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, niente c'è pure quello che sembrava rimosso
<Mertoli> ok qnd devo riprestinare?
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, possiamo fare un ultima prova, anche se l'ideale rimane il ripristino
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit
<Mertoli> proviamo
<Mertoli> dice file directory non esistente
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, è giusto
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ls -hal /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLKQ2JqPPFB
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ma perché metti il link dentro al paste
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, dallo direttamente qui
<fabio_cc> è una riga sola
<Mertoli> perchè non me lo fa copiare
<Mertoli> lo so che è una riga sola =P
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, lo selezioni, click col destro -> copia
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, altrimenti ctrl maiusc c
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, comunque ho visto, è ok
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, adesso sudo apt uodate
<fabio_cc> uff
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, adesso sudo apt update
<Mertoli> https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhp3JnxJj6Cg
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, sudo apt dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<Mertoli> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23934664/
<Mertoli> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ok
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, apparentemente non ci sono problemi, ma dato che hai installato software da repo di terze parti, non posso assicurarti che non avrai problemi in futuro
<Mertoli> ok nel caso ripristino e buona notte al secchio, grazie della pazienza
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, se vuoi essere sicuro di avere un sistema pulito
<fabio_cc> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, ok
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, prego, stiamo qua per questo
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, però nel futuro evita di seguire guide prese a casaccio dal web
<Mertoli> ma ripristinando perderò tutti le miei impostazioni ecc.
<fabio_cc> !wiki | Mertoli
<ubot-it> Mertoli: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<Mertoli> sarà fatto
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, la risposta a quello che chiedi è scritta nelle prime 6 righe di quel wiki
<fabio_cc> (quello del ripristino)
<Mertoli> ok
<Mertoli> ancora grazie e buon proseguimento
<fabio_cc> "Le impostazioni di sistema verranno azzerate e dovranno essere successivamente reimpostate. "
<fabio_cc> Mertoli, prego
<roby_60> sera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | roby_60
<ubot-it> roby_60: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<roby_60> qualcuno sa dirmi perchè non vedo piu i video su youtube?
<fabio_cc> !veggenti | roby_60
<ubot-it> roby_60: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<roby_60> è per me il mess?
<fabio_cc> roby_60, c'è il tuo nick prima del messaggio... quindi si
<roby_60> ok simpatici
<fabio_cc> roby_60, per niente
<roby_60> posso precisare qualcosa?
<fabio_cc> roby_60, si
<fabio_cc> !dettagli | roby_60
<ubot-it> roby_60: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<roby_60> non riesco neanch a trovare la vers di ubuntu potrebbe essere il 10
<fabio_cc> roby_60, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt install pastebinit
<roby_60> fatto mi ha caricato delle cose
<fabio_cc> roby_60, lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<fabio_cc> roby_60, passa il link generato qui
<roby_60> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23935241/
<fabio_cc> roby_60, hai ubuntu 15.04, per cui è scaduto il supporto
<fabio_cc> roby_60, devi scaricare ubuntu 16.04 oppure 16.10
<roby_60> posso aggiornare il sistema o devo scaricare un nuovo prog?
<roby_60> aggiornare la versione di ubuntu intendo...
<fabio_cc> roby_60, ormai il supporto è scaduto, devi per forza installare da zero
<fabio_cc> roby_60, non puoi avanzare
<fabio_cc> !download | roby_60
<ubot-it> roby_60: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23295037/
<roby_60> ok allora prverò.... spero di non metterci 2 mesi a far funzionare tutto di nuovo
<fabio_cc> !installazione | roby_60
<ubot-it> roby_60: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> roby_60, basta un'oretta
<odroid> sera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | odroid
<ubot-it> odroid: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<odroid> mi servaa una mano se possibile
<odroid> serve
<fabio_cc> !chiedi | odroid
<ubot-it> odroid: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<odroid> non riesco a cambiare completamente la lingua su ubuntu
<odroid> mate
<odroid> installata su odroid
<odroid> solo in parte viene cambiata
<odroid> metà inglese e metà è italiana
<fabio_cc> odroid, cosa è odroid?
<odroid> è una scheda madre come raspberry
<odroid> mini pc
<odroid> MATE Desktop Environment 1.12.1
<odroid> ho messo questa versione
<fabio_cc> odroid, se apri il supporto lingue, dovrebbe dirti che non è completamente installato e ti propone di completare l'installazione dello stesso
<fabio_cc> odroid, questo su ubuntu, su ubuntu mate non ne sono sicuro
<odroid> ho fatto anche quello ma non va
<roby_60> sto scaricando in the Blood (2014) e ubuntu 16.10 desktop i 386.iso
<odroid> come si fa ad aggiornare ubuntu dal terminale
<cristian_c> odroid: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cristian_c> ma prima, devi dare: sudo apt-get update
<odroid> W:The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file., W:Data from such a repository can't be authenticated and is therefore potentially dangerous to use., W:See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details., E:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-arm64/Packages  404
<odroid> Not Found, E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<odroid> mi da quest errore
<roby_60> ok ho scaricato ubuntu 16.10 desktop i 386.iso
<cristian_c> odroid: che te ne fai del ppa di chromium?
<cristian_c> roby_60: bene
<cristian_c> di che pc parliamo?
<roby_60> desktop aspire di qualche anno fa
<roby_60> acer
<cristian_c> !dettagli | roby_60
<ubot-it> roby_60: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello); se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<roby_60> è dura trovare sti dati CPU intel Pentium
<cristian_c> roby_60: ik pc è tuo?
<cristian_c> *il
<roby_60> cristian si
<cristian_c> roby_60: e non hai il manuale?
<cristian_c> roby_60: quale sistema operativo hai?
<cristian_c> oltre a ubuntu, su quel pc
<roby_60> solo ubuntu
<cristian_c> roby_60: mi dispiace ma se il p  è tuo dovresti conoscere quanta ram, quale cpu e quale sceda grafica
<cristian_c> roby_60: o meglio, il nome esatto del portatile, se portatile
<roby_60> no è fisso
<cristian_c> il nome esatto del laptop può aiutare
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<roby_60> aspire E560
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> cerco un attimo le info
<roby_60> grz
<cristian_c> roby_60: quale sistema avevi prima?
<cristian_c> prima di ubuntu
<roby_60> non ricordo piu era un windows
<roby_60> son passati minimo 10 anni
<cristian_c> roby_60: ah, l'hai riesumato da poco?
<roby_60> no, l'ho sempre usato con ubuntu
<zavorra> Buonasera a tutti
<roby_60> sera zavorra
<cristian_c> roby_60: ehm
<cristian_c> ah, quindi usi ubuntu da 10 anni su quel pc?
<roby_60> si
<roby_60> il mio problema (forse non hai letto all'inizio) è che non legge più i video su youtube perchè è scaduto il sistema operativo
<cristian_c> roby_60: a occhio e croce, senza conoscere l'hardware esattamente, un pc così vecchio è indirizzato a lubuntu
<roby_60> qyuindi devo ricaricarlo
<cristian_c> roby_60: beh, no, youtube usa ht l5
<cristian_c> html5
<cristian_c> non usa più flash
<roby_60> andava fino a un mese fa
<cristian_c> !lubuntu | roby_60
<ubot-it> roby_60: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu | Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ | md5: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23335461/
<cristian_c> roby_60: ubuntu non è adatta a pc così vecchi
<cristian_c> *per
<roby_60> quindi questo ho scaricato ubuntu 16.10 desktop i 386.iso non va bene?
<cristian_c> roby_60: secondo me, no
<cristian_c> troppo pesante
<roby_60> 64 bit li tiene ho fatto il cek
<cristian_c> non è focalizzato su hardware datato
<cristian_c> roby_60: e allora scarica lubuntu amd64 iso
<roby_60> ho installato la vers. 15.04
<cristian_c> è finito il supporto a 15.04
<cristian_c> qui non si fa supporto a versioni obsolete
<roby_60> quindi scarico quello che hai detto?
<zavorra> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBMQvpVQju8
<cristian_c> zavorra: ?
<cristian_c> roby_60: sì
<cristian_c> roby_60: quello che hai scaricato non lo buttare
<zavorra> ho fatto pastbin x non occupare troppo spazio in chat
<cristian_c> anche se i386 (32 bit) non è un grande affare
<cristian_c> zavorra: no no, scrivi pure il tuo problema qui
<cristian_c> su pastebin incolla gli output di terminake
<cristian_c> *terminale
<roby_60> ok domani riprovo ora vado
<roby_60> grazie a tutti x la disponibilità
<cristian_c> roby_60: buona serata
<cristian_c> e in bocca al lupo
<roby_60> crepiii
<zavorra> sono qui perchè voglio cercare ci capire se ho un problema di permessi o altro . Ho 1 ssd dove ho installato ubuntu e win 10 ed un 3tb ntfs che uso come archivio per entrambi. Ma ho un problema sia nel condividere con samba ( idea che ho abbandonato del tutto xchè non ci sono riuscito) alla fine condivido in rete con win .Ma adesso cercavo di recup
<zavorra> erare una password di un archivio con rarcrack ma dice che non ho i permessi .Sto hdd sta diventando una scocciatura con ubuntu .Avete consigli da darmi ? No wiki.ubuntu , pietà .
<cristian_c> mi sembra di aver già letto di questo problema
<zavorra> no cristian_c prima non potevo eliminae , poi abbiamo rimediato a quello.
<cristian_c> zavorra: lasciando perdere il problema dell'archivio un attimo, ma che problemi di permessi hai sull'ssd in generale?
<cristian_c> zavorra: sì, ora ricordo vagamente
<zavorra> nessuno
<zavorra> l'ssd è perfetto , è il secondo hdd da 3tb che da problemi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> zavorra: l'hdd da 3 tb è dentro il pc con ubuntu?
<zavorra> ho un ssd con due partizioni una ubuntu ed una win10 , poi ho un hdd interno da 3TB
<cristian_c> ok
<zavorra> ho messo l'opzione di montaggio automatico e viene montato all'vvio di ubuntu nella cartella /mnt/siglahdd
<cristian_c> zavorra: manda il paste di /etc/fstab
<zavorra> https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg5JPWEnliv
<cristian_c> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<zavorra> sto avendo un dejavù
<cristian_c> zavorra: eh
<cristian_c> zavorra: come sei pervenuto a quella riga nello fstab?
<zavorra> quale riga? sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> zavorra: ma quindi hai usato il mintaggio automatico da nautilus?
<zavorra> l'ultima volta avevo problemi con il cestino , ed vevo tra l'alto un hdd da 1 tb , che ho sostituito con uno da 3tb , la riga l'ha fatta da solo...no?
<zavorra> da dischi
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> zavorra: io direi di impostarla a mano
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs
<zavorra> si ma delle opzioni che ho , non ho ben capito se e quali devo togliere e perchè.Se aggiungo "user" dovrei avee i permessi ?
<zavorra> x-gvfs-show 0 0 cosa implica ?
<cristian_c> zavorra: intanto prova a scriverla a mano
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni/Ntfs#Modifica_del_file_.2Fetc.2Ffstab
<zavorra> ok ma cosa ci metto a pate il punto di mount e la uuid ?
<cristian_c> zavorra: inta to vedi se va così
<cristian_c> poi apporti via via le modifiche alle opzioni di montaggio
<cristian_c> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<cristian_c> zavorra: qui è spiegato il significato delle varie opzioni
<cloris> ciao! sto cercando di installarela versione ubuntu 16.04 sul mio ubuntu 14.04 ma non ci riesco, avrei bisogno di un supporto passo a passo
<cristian_c> in modo da personalizzare il montaggio per le tue esigenze
<cloris> grazie
<zavorra> scusa ma sempre da dischi io posso eliminare le opzioni , smonto e rimonto l'hdd
<fabio_cc> cloris, vuoi avanzare?
<zavorra> come posso "recuperare" un file diciamo "vergine" smb.conf ? è possibile ?
<fabio_cc> cloris, intendi avanzare di versione da 14.04 a 16.04?
<fabio_cc> cloris, o vuoi installare da zero?
<johack> buonasera a tutti!!
<cristian_c> !ciao | johack
<ubot-it> johack: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<johack> ubuntu mi sta dando problemi con gli aggionamenti
<cristian_c> johack: quale ubuntu?
<johack> 14
<cristian_c> 14.04
<cristian_c> johack: apri un terminale
<johack> fatto
<cristian_c> johack: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cristian_c> johack: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> ti restituirà un link da incollare qui in canale
<johack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23936832/
<cristian_c> .....
<johack> sbagliato scusa
<cristian_c> johack: per favore, digita il comando preciso
<cristian_c> senza prendere iniziative
<johack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23936845/
<cristian_c> Trovato http://repo.mysql.com trusty InRelease
<cristian_c> O.o
<cristian_c> Trovato http://old-releases.ubuntu.com raring Release
<cristian_c> O.o vol. 2
<johack> ???
<cristian_c> johack: .....
<cristian_c> johack: non è la prima volta che frequenti questo canale
<johack> no
<cristian_c> appunto
<johack> quindi?
<cristian_c> johack: (cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | pastebinit
<johack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23936880/
<cristian_c> [22:25] <cristian_c> johack: per favore, digita il comando preciso
<cristian_c> [22:25] <cristian_c> senza prendere iniziative
<cristian_c> vol. 2
<johack> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23936895/
<neo_> saluti
<cristian_c> johack: hai aggiunto solo 40 ppa, mi dispiace non hai stabilito il record del canale di 63
<cristian_c> raggiunto da lozione
<johack> quindi?
<cristian_c> !ripristino | quindi, johack
<ubot-it> quindi, johack: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<johack> quindi devo solo installare tutto da capo?
<cristian_c> johack: è un mondo duro
<cristian_c> oppure puoi lasciare le cose come sono
<cristian_c> con tutte le conseguenze del daso
<cristian_c> caso
<cristian_c> johack: ah, non diamo supporto a sistemi ridotti in questo modo
<cristian_c> però non vedo old-releases nel sources.list, appariva in apt-get update
<johack> ok ti ringrazio!!
<johack> quindi? cè una speranza?
<cristian_c> johack: sì
<cristian_c> johack: evitare repository di terze psrti e leggere la documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu e il wiki della comunità
<cristian_c> !documentazione | johack
<ubot-it> johack: Documentazione ufficiale: http://help.ubuntu-it.org/
<cristian_c> !wiki | johack
<ubot-it> johack: La documentazione della comunità italiana di Ubuntu è: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<johack> ti ringrazio!!!
<zavorra> ok , niente panico , devo restare calmo e lucido, sangue freddo....ho fatto la caxxataaa!!! ho cancellato dalla lista degli utenti due che aveva creato Samba e ho dato l'ok a cancella file , risultato 1 tb di roba scomparsa !!!! l'hdd nuovo!!! Help , avete idea di cosa sia successo e di come siano stati cancellati i file ? formattazione rapida...??
<zavorra> ? è sparito tutto nel giro di 2 secondi!
<cristian_c> zavorra:
<cristian_c> zavorra: ubuntu fa da server?
<zavorra> si lo sò dovevo smetterla
<zavorra> in che senso ?
<cristian_c> -,-
<zavorra> è installato in dual boot con win 10
<cristian_c> server e clinet
<cristian_c> quale sistema ospita i file e li mette in condivisione?
<cristian_c> *client
<pippo> ciao a tutti
<zavorra> windows , ma avevo smanettato con samba in questi giorni per mettere in rete da ubuntu
<zavorra> ciao pippo
<cristian_c> zavorra: dove si trova il disco con i file?
<zavorra> nello stesso pc
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> zavorra: su quale partizione?
<zavorra> ho 1 ssd con 2 os ubuntu/win10 e uno da 3 tb che è appena stato raso al suoloù
<zavorra> ntfs
<cristian_c> zavorra: e hai impostato il cestino?
<zavorra> in che senso ?
<zavorra> nel cestino non ci sono i file ho guardato
<cristian_c> (ma pii mi chiedo che senso abbia usare samba tra due sistemi sullo stesso disco)
<cristian_c> zavorra: ....
<cristian_c> ma l'hai letta la guida che ho linkato sia oggi che l'altra volta?
<zavorra> ho dato il "-" sul'utente che samba aveva creato , mi è stato chiesta se volevo cancellare i file ho detto si et voilà!
<cristian_c> 'montare partizioni ntfs'
<zavorra> il cestino lo avevamo sistemato
<cristian_c> ....
<cristian_c> zavorra: la domanda è un'altra
<cristian_c> hai impostato il cestino sulla ntfs seguendo quella guida?
<zavorra> alt , io ho tolto quell'hdd , quello era un altro hdd da un tera che non c'è più l'ho sostituito con uno da 3 tera
<zavorra> quindi no , in questo non ho impostato nessun cestino
<zavorra> ma non ho avuto mai problemi a cancellare file...quindi ho lasciato stare
<cristian_c> zavorra: e allora mi dispiace, o utilizzi un tool di recupero dati dopo aver fatto un'immagine di backup della partizione
<cristian_c> oppure non puoi fare niente per i tuoi dati
<cristian_c> zavorra: ah, se non è un problema cancellare i dati buon per te e vivi felice
<cristian_c> *,
<zavorra> ma il metodo di cancellazione qual'è? ha sovrascritto la partizione ?
<cristian_c> non ho idea di cosa tu abbia fatto esattamente
<zavorra> no 2 tb di foto e documenti abbastnza importanti
<cristian_c> ma i suggerime ti ti sono stati dati
<zavorra> devo recuperare in qualche modo
<zavorra> ok ,
<cristian_c> fai un'immagine di backup della partizione e poi estrai i dati da quella
<cristian_c> 2 tb di foto/documenti importanti di cui non fai regolare backup?
<pippo> ciao, la chat mi può aiutare su un malfunzionamento di ubuntu?
<zavorra> per creare un img di una partizione di 3 tb dovrei avere un altro disco da 3tb no ? altrimenti sovrascrivo quello con il pericolo di perdere tutto...
<cristian_c> !chiedi | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pippo> ho installato eclipse da ubuntu software non stand alone
<zavorra> veamente li stavo giusto sistemando adesso , avevo diversi hdd da 1 tb ma siccome l'alimentarore credo abbia difficoltà a mantenere tutto , ho perso uno da3 dove migrare il tutto per poi in un secondo momento fare bck su cloud
<cristian_c> zavorra: non so, prova con il cloud
<zavorra> ma non ci sono arrivato
<pippo> ma quando cerco di aprirlo dalla icona che miappare dalla ricerca non mi si apre
<pippo> ma se digito eclipse sulla console parte
<cristian_c> zavorra: procurati pure supporti di storage
<cristian_c> !eclipse
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/Eclipse
<zavorra> volevo cercare di capire come sono stati cancellati i dati , per usare lo strumento più adatto , se cercare di recuperare la partizione o i file
<cristian_c> zavorra: se non lo sai tu....
<cristian_c> come li hai cancellati...
<cristian_c> pippo: fai una cosa
<zavorra> ed io non lo so , io volevo togliere solo un utente che era stato creato da samba...
<cristian_c> pippo: vai in /usr/share/app,ications
<cristian_c> (ancora mo chiedo il senso di usare samba su un unico pc)
<pippo> si
<cristian_c> pippo: in quella cartella, cerca il lanciatore di eclipse
<cristian_c> e fai clic destro
<cristian_c> e apri con un editor di testi
<pippo> si
<cristian_c> !paste | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<pippo> [Desktop Entry] Type=Application Name=Eclipse Comment=Eclipse Integrated Development Environment Icon=eclipse Exec=eclipse Terminal=false Categories=Development;IDE;Java;
<cristian_c> beh, strano
<cristian_c> Exec=eclipse
<pippo> cioè dovrebbe andare?
<cristian_c> pippo: prova a fare doppio clic sull'icona di eclipse in /usr/share/applications
<cristian_c> non nella dash, ma nella cartella applications
<pippo> next time buonanotte
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-29
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | NO TROLL - NO CRACK - NO WAREZ - NO SITI PORNO - NO SPAM - NO PUBBLICITÀ A SITI O PRODOTTI - NO POLITICA | Per favore non bestemmiate e non usate toni volgari e offensivi |Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: http://
<Walterfirenze> Buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 16.04 desktop, non so il motivo per cui da stamani non parte apache2 e quando vado a leggere journalct1 -xe dice: [pulseaudio] home directory not accessible e successivamente: [pulseaudio] main.c: avvio del demone non riuscito
<remix_tj> Walterfirenze: direi chè piuttosto irrilevante. Prova a fare journalctl -u apache2
<remix_tj> e a vedere che succede
<Walterfirenze> ok
<remix_tj> però il fatto che tu abbia problemi anche con altri servizi potrebbe essere il fatto che hai cambiato qualcosa che non dovevi
<Walterfirenze> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26483614/
<Walterfirenze> lo credo pure io ma non so che ho fatto di sbagliato
<remix_tj> Walterfirenze: gen 29 14:09:33 server apache2[20242]: Invalid command 'SSLEngine', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server config
<remix_tj> manca il modulo per SSL
<remix_tj> Walterfirenze: prova sudo a2enmod ssl
<Walterfirenze> fatto ma quando faccio resart esce il solito messaggio
<Mr_Pan> Walterfirenze, come hai installato webmin  ?
<Walterfirenze> da tastiera
<Walterfirenze> e fino ieri sera funzionava bene
<remix_tj> Walterfirenze: sicuro che l'abilitazione del modulo SSL ha funzionato?
<Walterfirenze> non sono sicuro
<remix_tj> ti ha dato qualche output? ti dovrebbe aver chiesto di riavviare apache
<Walterfirenze> è andato tutto a buon fine pero diceva che era un server non sicuro
<Walterfirenze> infatti il modulo ssl è sparito da webami
<remix_tj> cosa vuol dire server non sicuro?
<Walterfirenze> connessione non è sicura
<remix_tj> ah, ok
<remix_tj> è giusto, perchè hai dei certificati fatti in casa, ottieni sempre quella dicitura
<Walterfirenze> e da dove lo scarico un certificato?
<Walterfirenze> e [pulseaudio] home directory not accessible
<mpuliti> Buongiorno,
<mpuliti> c'è qualcuno per risolvere il mio problema?
<fabio_cc> !ciao | mpuliti
<ubot-it> mpuliti: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<fabio_cc> !qualcuno | mpuliti
<ubot-it> mpuliti: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mpuliti> ho un Asus Transformer t103HAF con Windows 10 e ho fatto la partizione aggiungendo Ubuntu 17.10...il problema è che con Ubuntu non riesco a vedere la mia micro SD inserita nel lettore SD integrato interno!!....con Windows nessun problema!!
<mpuliti> digitando dal terminale lspci e lsusb non vedo traccia del lettore SD!!...NON SAPREI!!!
<fabio_cc> mpuliti, ti stavo proprio per chiedere di dare quei due comandi
<fabio_cc> mpuliti, sei sicuro?
<mpuliti> anche digitando dal terminale lsblk non vedo la mia SD inserita da 32GB...molto strano!!...c'è qualcuno che potrebbe aiutarmi?!
<mpuliti> ti posto cosa mi appare con lspci...
<fabio_cc> mpuliti, no non è strano, se il lettore non è riconosciuto la memory card inserita non verrà mai vista
<fabio_cc> !paste | mpuliti
<ubot-it> mpuliti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<mpuliti> non riesco a fare il copia e incolla dal terminale...faccio copia ma poi non mi copia!!....
<fabio_cc> mpuliti, usa ctrl+maiusc+c e ctrl+maiusc+v
<fabio_cc> mpuliti, scusa, trl+maiusc+c e poi ctrl+v su paste
<fabio_cc> mpuliti, insomma, ctrl+maiusc+c nel terminale e ctrl+v su paste :)
<mpuliti> si...ma non riesco!!...nel senso che non mi copia
<mpuliti> le pagine internet e tutte le altre cose funziona..ma dal terminale no!!!...molto strano!!
<fabio_cc> mpuliti, con ctrl+maiusc+c, dopo aver selezionato, dovrebbe
<fabio_cc> mpuliti, comunque, sudo apt install pastebinit
<mpuliti> ho riavviato il pc!!...ora mi funziona la copia!!
<mpuliti> ci siete?!
<mpuliti> fabio_cc ci sei?
<mpuliti> posto quello che mi appare digitando dal terminale lspci
<fabio_cc> mpuliti, ok
<mpuliti> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhm0mBK8AMuM
<fabio_cc> mpuliti, e lsusb?
<mpuliti> con lsusb appare questo:
<mpuliti> https://thepasteb.in/p/r0hwjw6NqpWsK
<Carlin0> ma la sd è inserita ?
<mpuliti> certo!!...è sempre inserita!!
<mpuliti> e su Windows 10 me la legge senza nessun problema!!...io ho un Asus Transformer T103HAF
<mpuliti> Ho Ubuntu 17.10
<Carlin0> mpuliti, posta anche sudo fdisk -l
<Carlin0> quanti gb è ?
<mpuliti> è da 32GB
<mpuliti> digitando sudo fdisk -l ottengo questo:
<Carlin0> non lo sapremo MAI lol
<fabio_cc> lol
<fabio_cc> tornerà?
<mpuliti> Carlin0 scusami cosa dovevo digitare dal terminale?
<Carlin0> mpuliti, sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Carlin0> mpuliti, incolla qui il link che esce
<mpuliti> ok...un'attimo...
<Carlin0> fai copia incolla
<Carlin0> fai prima e  non sbagli
<mpuliti> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQLQy0QZBTR
<Carlin0> non la vede
<mpuliti> esatto!!....non saprei perchè!!....ho provato di tutto e di piu'!!....su Windows 10 la SD funziona e qui su Ubuntu 17.10 no!!...ho provato anche con altre SD!!...Nulla!!....legge le SD solo quando stanno dentro al telefono il quale lo attacco al Pc con la USB
<Carlin0> non saprei che dirti .... è strano
<mpuliti> questo è l'unico problema, insieme alla Luminosità delle schermo che qui su Ubuntu è sempre al massimo e non posso abbassarla!!
<mpuliti> metto al minimo la luminosità e non si abbassa!!
<mpuliti> è sempre fissa al massimo!!
<mpuliti> c'è qualcuno?!
<mpuliti> c'è qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi nel riconoscimento della SD e nel ridurre la luminosità dello schermo?!...Grazie
<mpuliti> fabio_cc avevi visto allora i miei listati di lsusb e lspci?!
<mpuliti> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi a abbassare la luminosità dello schermo?!
<mpuliti> c'è qualcuno?!?!
<mpuliti> ci siete??!!
<mpuliti> NESSUNO È RIUSCITO A ESSERE IN GRADO DI AIUTARMI!!!....CHAT E ASSISTENZA TECNICA INUTILE ED AFFIDABILE!!!
<mpuliti> INAFFIDABILE!!
<mpuliti> CI SIETE?!?!?!??!?!?!
<Carlin0> mpuliti, siamo volontari se il tuo hardware non è del tutto compatibile con linux non è colpa nostra
<mpuliti> INESPERTI ED INUTILI
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-30
<mrlmrl> salve: non riesco ad aprire skype da questo computer
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | NO TROLL-NO CRACK-NO WAREZ-NO SITI PORNO-NO SPAM-NO PUBBLICITÀ A SITI O PRODOTTI-NO POLITICA | Per favore non bestemmiate e non usate toni volgari e offensivi |Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: https://irclogs.ubu
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu | NO TROLL-NO CRACK-NO WAREZ-NO SITI PORNO-NO SPAM-NO PUBBLICITÀ A SITI O PRODOTTI-NO POLITICA | Per favore non bestemmiate e non usate toni volgari e offensivi |Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida | Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com | Log del canale: https://irclogs.ubu
* Mr_Pan changed the topic of #ubuntu-it to: Canale italiano ufficiale di supporto per Ubuntu|NO TROLL-NO CRACK-NO WAREZ-NO SITI PORNO-NO SPAM-NO PUBBLICITÀ A SITI O PRODOTTI-NO POLITICA|Per favore non bestemmiate e non usate toni volgari e offensivi|Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida|Non incollare in canale, usare http://pastebin.ubuntu.com|Log del canale: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ryuujin> spammer
<ryuujin> Carlin0: complimenti
<ryuujin> sera
<calimero_82> ciao ragazzi
<calimero_82> non riesco a far partire ubuntu da questo netbook cinese comprato a dicembre, ezbook3pro, l installo ma al boot non si avvia ubuntu
<ryuujin> !dettagli | calimero_82
<ubot-it> calimero_82: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<ryuujin> che netbook? ram? processore? scheda video? tipo di errore?
<calimero_82> un secondo e scrivo tutto
<calimero_82> jumper ezbook 3 pro, processore intel celeron n3450, 6 gb ram , sto in live con lubuntu 17.10
<calimero_82> ho installato gia`, con accanto windows 10 che era preinstallato su questo pc
<calimero_82> al reboot pero` non riesce a entrare con lubuntu ma entra in windows10
<calimero_82> ryuujin:
<calimero_82> il bios che utilizza si chiama aptio e non permette il boot da usb, ho dovuto usare uno script e crearmi l iso per poterlo installare
<ryuujin> ah ok, quindi hai completato l'installazione, ma il pc si avvia su windows
<ryuujin> calimero_82: io sto andando via, puoi intanto guardare qui:
<ryuujin> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<calimero_82> ryuujin: sto rifacendo riparazione bootloader
<calimero_82> sta facendo il bootrepair e sta creando un bootrepairinfo summary
<sardonico> ciao a tutti
<calimero_82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26490312/
<utenteNew> Buona sera a tutti, vorrei sapere, è possibile in ubuntu impostare un valore limite al carico della cpu?
<ryuujin> utenteNew vedi ulimit
<ryuujin> oops.. too late
#ubuntu-it 2018-01-31
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ciao MoL0ToV bentornato
<MoL0ToV> mi era sfuggito che su xchat si può impostare un nickname diverso per ogni rete
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Fra75> Buongiorno, vorrei installare una App per video-chiamate ma non riesco con Ubuntu
<Carlin0> Fra75, che app ?
<Fra75> non riesco neanche ad installare la stampante pfffff
<Fra75> una qualsiasi, video chiamate gratuite... Mi potresti indirizzare??
<Mr_Pan> !info ekiga
<ubot-it> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.1-6 (xenial), package size 6549 kB, installed size 19425 kB
<Carlin0> Fra75, che stampante ?
<Carlin0> !programmi | Fra75
<ubot-it> Fra75: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<Fra75> la stampante è Ricoh Aficio SP3510sf
<Carlin0> Fra75, dovresti provare a installarla da "impostazioni di stampa" ma se non la riconosce da solo potrebbe essere dura visto che la casa madre non rilascia driver per linux
<Mr_Pan> Fra75, e se non la trovi nella lista dei driver prova a selezionare Ricoh e un modello il piu simile possibile
<Fra75> potreste passarmi un link per l'installazione di una app di video chiamate?? E' veramente un bordello
<Mr_Pan> Fra75, ti abbiamo gia´ detto tutto ...
<Carlin0> Fra75, vieni in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<iSagitt> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> iSagitt, ciao
<iSagitt> cosa potrei usare per fare il check dello spazio occupato su disco e quindi esegurie un comando?
<Mr_Pan> iSagitt, baobab per controllo disco
<Mr_Pan> !info baobab
<ubot-it> baobab (source: baobab): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 137 kB, installed size 844 kB
<Mr_Pan> iSagitt, la seconda parte della tua richiesta non e´chiara / non la capisco ...
<iSagitt> Mr_Pan: ho già il comando
<iSagitt> praticamente devo cancellare dei file vecchi quando il disco inizia ad essere pieno
<iSagitt> ma devo creare uno script da eseguire
<iSagitt> non un programma grafico
<ryuujin> iSagitt: considera pure purge dei pacchetti rimossi, rimozione pacchetti inutilizzati, log ...
<iSagitt> si certo
<iSagitt> però come posso fare per dirgli "memoria piena" "esegui questo"
<iSagitt> devo sicurametne farmi uno script bash
<ryuujin> !chat | sanova
<ubot-it> sanova: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ryuujin> argh
<ryuujin> !chat | iSagitt
<ubot-it> iSagitt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<iSagitt> ah cavoli
<iSagitt> grzie
<Fusxin> Ciao
<Fusxin> se sforo fuori palrnando di un altra distro di linux? I'ts possible?
<[Enrico]> !chat | Fusxin
<ubot-it> Fusxin: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<[Enrico]> puoi parlare della distro che vuoi in chat
<Fusxin> ok buon lavoro, ciao
<lucky77> Salve, ho dei problemi ad accedere con vnc su Ubuntu 17.10 Desktop 64bit. Il server vino non c'è più su questa versione ? Quale procedura bisogna seguire per collegarsi in remoto sul desktop in questa versione di Ubuntu? Grazie molte.
<fabio_cc> lucky77, c'è vino
<fabio_cc> lucky77, https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vino&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<gigirock> lucky77, ci sono diversi problemi con i remote desktop grafici per via di wayland......
<lucky77> La ringrazio per la sua risposta. Ma nonostante abbia abilitato la condivisione desktop seguendo delle guide su internet, ottengo sempre "conessione rifiutata"
<[Enrico]> lucky77: quando ti chiede la password al momento del login seleziona la sessione Ubuntu on Xorg tramite l'icona a forma di ingranaggio. La sessione Ubuntu normale non può fare desktop remoti al momento
<[Enrico]> sulla 17.10
<[Enrico]> lucky77: e se hai installato un firewall ricordati che bisogna configurarlo per lasciar passare le connessioni in entrata per il desktop remoto
<lucky77> Si grazie, il firewall è ok, quindi la soluzione è avviare il desktop con Ubuntu on Xorg.
<[Enrico]> lucky77: beh sicuramente non funziona se non usi Ubuntu on Xorg
<ryuujin> lucky77: non dare del lei su irc :)
<Mr_Pan>  purtroppo come gia detto wayland ha problemi
<Mr_Pan> ryuujin, Lei si faccia gli affari suoi ;)
<[Enrico]> lol
<Mr_Pan> Fantocci !! ... Ragionier Fantocci !! :D
<ryuujin> :)
<[Enrico]> lucky77: comunque io ricontrollerei il firewall. Connessione rifiutatao suona molto come un firewall che blocca
<lucky77> Ok, grazie a tutti.
<fabio_cc> lucky77, hai problemi di connessione?
<XxCrisxX> hey ciao, per sbaglio ho cancellato firefox dalla mia versione di xubuntu, sto cercando di reinstallarlo ma non lo trovo. Dove posso trovarlo?
<fabio_cc> XxCrisxX, per installarlo, sudo apt install firefox
<XxCrisxX> grazie :)
<leoxsd> salve, ho scaricato tor browser launcher dallo store, quando poi me lo fa scaricare tutto a posto ma poi si blocca nell'installazione. La barra non carica e sta sempre a zero, qualcuno sa cosa devo fare?
<leoxsd> c'è qualcuno?
<Mnc2> Ciao a tutti
<Mnc2> sto cercando di risolvere un problema col wifi
<Mnc2> funziona in modo discontinuo e mi sembra più lento rispetto alla versione 17.04
<Mnc2> dopo upgrade a 17.10
<Mnc2> ho notato un degrado della velocità e periodicamente l'icona wifi mostra un punto di domanda (?)
<Mnc2> ho cercato su un po' di forum e applicato le soluzioni proposte, ma non ho visto grandi risultati
<Mnc2> avete qualche idea?
<giorgino> ciao a tutti. GREP: qualcuno sa spiegarmi qualche dettaglio?
<Mr_Pan> giorgino, grep --help
<Carlin0> man grep
<giorgino> sembra facile, anche googlando certo. Però... in un file binario da 300 gb sono sicuro di avere una stringa, infatti grep "stringa" filebinario.bin risponde matches
<Carlin0> !chat | giorgino
<ubot-it> giorgino: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giorgino> scusa
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-01
<iose> salve
<iose> chiedo vostro aiuto per risolvere un problema su chrome
<Carlin0> iose, chrome non è nei repo ufficiali passa in chat
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<iose> va bene
<Billy78> ciao ragazzi ho un problema con l'installazione di openoffice, scaricando il pacchetto e utilizzando questa(https://multiformeingegno.it/old/installare-i-pacchetti-deb-targz-tarbz2-sh-run-su-linux-ubuntu/) guida non riesco a istallarlo lo stesso.
<Mr_Pan> Billy78, lascia perdere openoffice
<Mr_Pan> scarica e installa libreoffice dal sw center
<Mr_Pan> e non seguire guide prese a caso su internet ..
<Billy78> Mr_Pan:  come mai se posso chiedere?
<Mr_Pan> !info libreoffice
<ubot-it> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:5.1.2-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<Mr_Pan> Billy78, libreoffice e´inserito nei repo ufficilai della tua distribuzione
<Billy78> Mr_Pan: lo so peccato che openoffice mi ci trovavo meglio...
<Billy78> quindi basta digitare apt install libreoffice?
<Mr_Pan> Billy78, come vuoi qui non puoi avere supproto per openoffice
<Mr_Pan> Billy78, si ma puoi usare il sw center
<Billy78> Mr_Pan:  sisi scusami e perché per istallare uso sempre il terminale
<Billy78> Mr_Pan:  grazie cmq
<Mr_Pan> Billy78, nessun problema
<Mr_Pan> Billy78, puoi usare il terminale sudo apt install libreoffice   (metapacchetto)
<Billy78> Mr_Pan: sto utilizzando sw, alla fine sto istallando solo Writer che è quello che mi interessa di più
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Billy78> per cambiarlo di lingua?
<ryuujin> Billy78: libreoffice dovrebbe essere anche quello tenuto costantemente piu' aggiornato
<Billy78> ryuujin: non ho cpt
<Billy78> nel lenguage setting c'è solo inglese
<bandio99> sera
<bandio99> tutti dormienti ?
<bandio99> c'è la partita ?
<bandio99> va be io espondo il mio problema
<bandio99> accedo con putty ed ho il seguente messaggio iniziale
<bandio99> -bash: export: `CATALINA:HOME=/usr/local/apache-tomcat-8.5.5': not a valid identifier
<bandio99> -bash: export: `CATALINA:HOME=/usr/local/apache-tomcat-8.5.5': not a valid identifier
<bandio99> -bash: export: `CATALINA:HOME=/usr/local/apache-tomcat-8.5.5': not a valid identifier
<bandio99> va be sono proprio imbranato il messaggio appare una sola volta
<bandio99> quando faccio login
<bandio99> devo aver fatto un errore in dichiarazione di una variabile con il comando export
<bandio99> ma adesso come correggo il problema ?
<ale81> https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download ho scaricato da questo sito ubuntu desktop 17.10 64 bit ho scaricato e installato Scaricare e installare winMD5Sum ma mi dice chesk susm are different .ho provato una seconda volta a scaricare ubuntu ma mi dice la stessa cosa
<Carlin0> ale81, hai provato con cygwin ?
<Carlin0> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-02
<glagus> ciao a tutti, vari aggiornamenti a ubuntu 17.10 è sorto un problema di avvio, impiega oltre un minuto e mezzo al login, qualcuno mi aiuta grazie
<jk^> ciao a tutti, durante l'installazione ho messo la spunta solo a "Installa aggiornamenti", l'altra "Installa software di terze parti, flash, mp3 ecc." come faccio se voglio installare queste cose dopo, quando il sistema operativo è installato?
<jk^> https://goo.gl/images/sJ3f2J
<ryuujin> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> buongiorno ryuujin
<doomed> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntuGnome 16.04 , gnome shell mi crasha sempre, in un mese gia 2 volte, e già da un po di mesi che lo fà nonostante i vari aggiornamenti, ieri l'ultimo crash
<doomed> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<Mr_Pan> doomed, 1 mese 2 crash ,.... ci sta... potrebbe dipendere da 1000 fattori diversi ...
<Mr_Pan> dovresti andarti a leggere i log e cercare di capire esattamente che tipo di errore ti restituisce quando va in crash
<Mr_Pan> magari il crash e´ dovuto all ram al disco ecc ecc
<doomed> ho fatto uno screen shot lo mando tramite link ?
<Mr_Pan> si
<doomed> https://postimg.org/image/lbc58l9wr/
<doomed> questo e l'ultimo
<doomed> ma ho anche  i precedenti, che mi da messaggi diversi
<Mr_Pan> doomed, da terminale dai questi comandi e mettili in paste
<Mr_Pan> sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list&&sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/       >>> comando unico
<Mr_Pan> e copia il risultato in paste
<Mr_Pan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Mr_Pan> doomed,
<Mr_Pan> aspetta che ho toppato il comando ... venerdi .. :P
<doomed> ok
<doomed> stavo per mandarlo
<Carlin0> cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<doomed> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26504935/
<Mr_Pan> doomed, hai pasticciato con i repository ....
<Mr_Pan> hai PPA a carriolate ...
<Mr_Pan> !ppa
<ubot-it> Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<Mr_Pan> possono rendere il sistema instabile
<doomed> capito, quale devo eliminare?
<Mr_Pan> tutti ... ma non e´ detto che tutto torni a posto ..
<Mr_Pan> !ppa-purge
<ubot-it> Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http :/ / www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Mr_Pan> doomed, dalla riga 57 in giu ...
<Carlin0> doomed, non è detto che eliminandoli elimini il problema in quanto il sistema potrebbe essere ormai compromesso
<doomed> Mr Pan dalla riga57 in giu cosa?
<doomed> Carlin0 cosa dovrei fare?
<Mr_Pan> hai letto qualcoa di quello che ti abbiamo linkato  ?
<Mr_Pan> da terminale
<Mr_Pan> sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update&&sudo apt -y upgrade
<doomed> ma quindi anche i ppa di libre office?
<Carlin0> doomed, se non si risolve o ripristini o reinstalli
<Carlin0> !ripristino | doomed
<ubot-it> doomed: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<doomed> Carlin0 grazie dell'aiuto
<doomed> Mr_Pan grazie
<gianfry> t
<clark1710> ciao a tutti
<daviddieci> Salve, non riesco ad installare la scheda grafica NVIDIA.
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<daviddieci> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daviddieci> Mr_Pan, dopo che entro da root mi da questo output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26506849/
<Mr_Pan> daviddieci, a parte che dice chiaramente di leggere il file readme sul sito
<Mr_Pan> devi installare non da interfaccia grafica ..
<Mr_Pan> fai  CTRL+ALT+F1
<Mr_Pan> entrarai in modalia testo
<Mr_Pan> vedi se da li riesci
<Mr_Pan> per rientrare CTRL+ALT+F7
<Mr_Pan> daviddieci, hai letto questa https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Nvidia
<daviddieci> Mr_Pan, non riesco a lavorare con quel tipo di terminale, sai come funziona?
<Mr_Pan> daviddieci, che vuol dire  ?   e' un terminale normalissimo come quello che apri da interfaccia grafica
<dextm80> ciao ragazzi
<Mr_Pan> dextm80, ciao
<dextm80> ciao Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> daviddieci, hai scaricacato un file con i drver   ?  e' in formato .deb ?
<dextm80> ho bisogno di lanciare dei comandi (tipo sudo service PIPPO restart) all'avvio, qual'è la soluzione migliore? ho provato a impostare il comando da APPLICAZIONI D'AVVIO ma sembra non eseguire il comando :(
<Mr_Pan> dextm80, uno dei metodi (ne esistono svariati)
<Mr_Pan> mettere il comando da eseguire in crontab preceduto da  @reboot
<daviddieci> Mr_Pan, mi chiede login ma che devo scrivere?
<dextm80> ok Mr_Pan ora provo
<Mr_Pan> ogni volta che la macchina si avvia lo esegue
<dextm80> grazie
<Mr_Pan> dail tuo utente e la tua password
<Mr_Pan> dextm80,  s eil comdando vuole utente root, se metti sudo in crontab (utente) si blocchera chiedendo la passw
<Mr_Pan> ti conviene eseguire
<Mr_Pan> sudo crontab -e
<dextm80> ok e dopodichè metto il comando sempre con sudo davanti?
<Mr_Pan> cosi il corntab sara' con utente root e i comandi all interno li metterai senza sudo
<dextm80> tipo: @reboot sudo service dextm80 restart
<dextm80> ah ok
<Mr_Pan> dextm80, se metti il comando con sudo il pc si blocca in attesa della password
<daviddieci> Mr_Pan. no controllo ora
<dextm80> Mr_Pan: posso settare un ritardo?
<Mr_Pan>  @reboot service apache2 restart
<Mr_Pan> riavvia il serviyio apache ad ogni riavvio pc
<Mr_Pan> dextm80, mi pare di si ma mi sfugge come
<dextm80> si io voglio che riavvii un servizio che è già in boot automatico
<Mr_Pan> dextm80, il serviyio e' in boot automatico e tu al boot lo riavvii ? mi sfugge qualcosa
<dextm80> si Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> ok...
<daviddieci> Mr_Pan, anche da quel terminale riporta lo stesso errore
<Mr_Pan> daviddieci, vai a leggere il file readme sul sito nvidia
<Mr_Pan> qui siamo anche OT
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<dextm80> Mr_Pan: bisogna aggiungere sleep 30 (dove 30 sono per esempio i secondi) alla fine del comando
<daviddieci> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<lottoale> buonasera a tutti i presenti, ho un sistema operativo lubuntu 16.04 e vorrei un programma che mi consenta di convertire il formato di alcuni video
<Carlin0> !programmi | lottoale
<ubot-it> lottoale: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<lottoale> bene scaricato transmageddon, aperto i files zippati ora vedo 18000 cartelle...che faccio?
<lottoale> sono ignorante...scusate
<Carlin0> lottoale, scaricato da dove ?
<lottoale> http://www.linuxrising.org/
<lottoale> da qui
<Carlin0> !info transmageddon
<ubot-it> transmageddon (source: transmageddon): video transcoder for Linux and Unix systems built using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-3 (xenial), package size 106 kB, installed size 865 kB
<Carlin0> installalo dai repo
<Carlin0> lottoale, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install transmageddon
<lottoale> io installo sempre con stringhe da terminale, non conosco altri modi...copio la stringa....
<lottoale> ho installato il programma da terminale....sembra che funzioni ma ci vuole un po' per convertire i video...vi farò sapere intanto grazie...come al solito
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-03
<Axex83> Salve ho installato ubuntu 16.04.3 nel mio pc.. ho il problema che non si spegne più ne si riavvia, si blocca. l'unico modo e spegnere drasticamente premendo il tasto..le ho provate tutte io non ci capisco più nulla e avrei bisogno di qualcuno che ci metta su le mani
<Carlin0> Axex83, dovresti fare una prova , quando sei al menù di grub premi "e" poi cerchi una riga che inizia con "linux" e  aggiungi alla fine di quella riga la scritta "acpi=off" quindi premi F10 per avviare con le modifiche , e  se questa cosa risolve il tuo problema la impostiamo in modo fisso nel sistema operativo
<Axex83> grazie ora ci provo!!
<Axex83> fatto! nulla da fare... come prima..
<fabio_cc> Axex83, fai una prova, accedi da console (Ctrl+Alt+F1) e dai il comando poweroff (non dovrebbe essere necessario sudo), dovresti vedere una serie di messaggi e ad un certo punto si dovrebbe bloccare, quando si blocca fotografa lo schermo
<davide_> exit
<sanova> xdcc send #32
<fabio_cc> sanova, ?
<sanova> sbagliato.. scusate..
<fabio_cc> sanova, ok
<stewebongo> buonasera
<fabio_cc> !ciao | stewebongo
<ubot-it> stewebongo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<stewebongo> grazie :)
<stewebongo> effettivamente lo uso già da qualche anno e mi trovo bene
<stewebongo> ho deciso quindi di installarlo su un altro PC con Xubuntu perché non ho particolari esigenze (insomma mi basta usare firefox e usare transmission).
<stewebongo> ho però un problema di connessione wireless, come tanti: il wifi va, si connette, i driver ci sono, ma dopo un tot di tempo variabile si disconnette e devo riavviare il PC per tornare a navigare. Ho prova a seguire diverse guide ma senza ottenere risultati. secondo voi come devo procedere?
<stewebongo> forse potrebbe essere un conflitto di funzionamento tra bluetooth e wifi
<lottoale> buonasera ho un problema con una chiavetta USB e una micro SD, entrambe nuove, mai usate, inserite in un pc con windows 10 parte autoplay e dice inserire disco nell'unita...se la inserisco su lubuntu non succede nulla ma appare nella sezione dischi e mi dice spazio non allocato...sono inutilizzabili
<gigirock> lottoale, ,ma la sd e' 'dentro' la chiavetta usb ?
<lottoale> c'è nessuno?
<gigirock> lottoale, ,ma la sd e' 'dentro' la chiavetta usb ?
#ubuntu-it 2018-02-04
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. due domande? come decripto una intera partizione per poterla poi ridurre? il comando cryptsetup lulksOpsen /sda/dev5 crypto1 non produce risultati. anzi, la decripta, ma poi gparted continua a vederla criptata.
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. due domande? come decripto una intera partizione per poterla poi ridurre? il comando cryptsetup lulksOpsen /sda/dev5 crypto1 non produce risultati. anzi, la decripta, ma poi gparted continua a vederla criptata.
<neramarea> buongiorno a tutti. come decripto una intera partizione per poterla poi ridurre? il comando cryptsetup lulksOpsen /sda/dev5 crypto1 non produce risultati. anzi, la decripta, ma poi gparted continua a vederla criptata.
<neramarea> so che di domenica posso pretendere poco, ma... una volta eravate più solerti...
<Carlin0> neramarea, siamo volontari e nessuno è obbligato
<gaetano> gds
<gigirock> amici ..... in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf c'e' ssb ... poi vado con lspci -v e il modulo caricato e' ssb........ why?bicos ?
<Sagitt> c'è un modo per eseguire comandi su un server ubuntu tramite telnet?
<Mr_Pan> Sagitt, perche telnet e non ssh  ?
<Sagitt> devo mandare comandi ad un server ubuntu via arduino
<gigirock> Sagitt, ma il server e' arduino ?
<Mr_Pan> Sagitt, comunque una volta che sei dentro (ssh o telnet) lanciquello che vuoi se hai i permessi
<Sagitt> no il server è un normale pc con ubuntu server
<Sagitt> l'arduino è il client
<Sagitt> sì collega al server e manda un comando
<Sagitt> Mr_Pan , ho installato telnetd
<Sagitt> ma non riesco a collegarmi al server
<gigirock> Sagitt, il server deve essere configurato per farti connettere
<Sagitt> sto cercando qualche guida
<Sagitt> ma non trovo nulla di utile
<Mr_Pan> Sagitt, ma peerche non instali openssh sul server ...
<Carlin0> Sagitt, ma è dietro a  un router ?
<Sagitt> no è tutto in rete locale
<gigirock> Sagitt, hai accesso al server fisicamente ?
<Sagitt> certo
<Carlin0> !info openssh-server
<ubot-it> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2p2-4 (xenial), package size 371 kB, installed size 1053 kB
<Carlin0> installa questo sul server e  poi accendi via ssh
<Sagitt> ma come faccio ad accedere all'ssh dall'arduino?
<Carlin0> telnet è antiquato e insicuro
<Sagitt> lo so, ma mi serve per una cosa semplice
<Carlin0> !chat | Sagitt
<ubot-it> Sagitt: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-28
<Toziweb> a tutti, sto smanettando su un vecchissimo PC AMD Sempron 2300+ 1.58GHz, posso installare Lubuntu 18.10 32bit? Grazie
<enzotib> Toziweb: hai provato con la live?
<Toziweb> non ho capito
<usernick123> buongiorno
<usernick123> mi si legge?
<usernick123> :-)
<Carlin0> Toziweb, installa lubuntu anche perchè ubuntu a 32 bit non c'è della 18.10
<enzotib> gaab, ti si legge
<enzotib> Toziweb, continui a entrare e a uscire dal canale, sistema un po' la tua connessione
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> c'e' la possibilita' di avviare il dvd di ubuntu-18.04 con wayland?
<sacarde> oppure avendo di default xorg, per avviare wayland devo installare qualche altro pacchetto?
<pazzoide> buonasera, ho un problema con una debian, qualcuno mi può aiutare? Non riesco a rimuovere un vecchio pacchetto: https://pastebin.com/QtCbmAUe
<Carlin0> !chat | pazzoide
<ubot-it> pazzoide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Tredix> Hey
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-29
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> c'e' la possibilita' di avviare il dvd di ubuntu-18.04 con wayland?
<widdy> ragazzi c'è un programma per ubuntu per mettere la password ai files
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-30
<CiroN> Salve non riesco a capire come iscrivermi a Freenode
<CiroN> ho bisogno di cortese supporto
<CiroN> ok, m iscrivo su kiwichat, a tra poco
<RonzaGeI> Ciao
<ubuntu-it> Riprova
<ubuntu-it> Un saluto  a tutti.
<ubuntu-it> in una Lubuntu non trovo /etc/default/grub ... Dove potrei cercare?
<Carlin0> guarda che c'è ... che versione di lubuntu ?
<ubuntu-it> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS e' montato su una SD
<Carlin0> c'è di sicuro
<ubuntu-it> Ho fatto un find ma non lo trovo
<ubuntu-it> Il problema che ho e' che non vorrei far partire il display-manager. il lightdm
<ubuntu-it> Pensavo di andare a cambiare il grub.cfg
<Carlin0> ubuntu-it, ls /etc/default | grep grub
<Carlin0> risponde o no ?
<ubuntu-it> no no
<Carlin0> allora quel OS ha qualcosa che non va
<enzotib> una volta si usava aggiungere "text" alla line di comando di grub
<enzotib> linea*
<ubuntu-it> ho trovato uno script che chiama $mpoint/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<enzotib> o comunque sudo service lightdm stop
<Carlin0> modificare grub.cfg non è una buona idea , è scritto anche nel file stesso di non modificarlo a mano
<ubuntu-it> enzotib cerchero' di collegarmi in ssh... meglio
<ubuntu-it> Grazie Ciao!!!
<Carlin0> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<ubuntu-it> Ho provato a installare npm su 2 macchine e niente :-(
<ubuntu-it> DOmani vediamo. 'Notte
#ubuntu-it 2019-01-31
<Ussi> un bel kernel panic di prima mattina
<Ussi> su entrambi i kernel installati casso
<Ussi> posso accedere solo a grub>
<Mr_Pan> Ussi il buongiorno ....
<Ussi> Mr_Pan, buondì
<Ussi> oddio buono una cippa
<Mr_Pan> Era ironico
<Ussi> minkia il recovery mode ci mette una vita a bootare ed è pieno di errori
<Ussi> penso non sia normale un boot ancora in esecuzione in recovery mode da 20 minuti e 35 secondi vero?
<remix_tj> secondo me hai qualche guasto hardware
<Ussi> casso, mi sa che mi riesce complicato capire quale
<Ussi> cmq dopo avvierò una live, se è hardware non dovrebbe partire manco quella
<Ussi> cpu stuck for 22s mi sa che questo è un brutto indizio
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-01
<GIGINOCHEF> Buona sera
<GIGINOCHEF> Ho un serio problema
<GIGINOCHEF> Posso parlare con qualcuno?
<GIGINOCHEF> C è nessuno?
<LauraSRV> Ciao a tutti, volevo provare la iso di Ubuntu 19.04 ma Rufus non mi trova Syslinux 6.04
<LauraSRV> Sapete come posso trovarla?
<naxil81> ciao
<naxil81> ma una iso un po piu piccokla non c'e'?
<LauraSRV> dipende cosa fai, per i server si esiste
<LauraSRV> altrimenti usa versioni derivate più piccole
<LauraSRV> tipo puppy linux, lubuntu, kubuntu, ecc
<naxil81> e' che ho una penna da 1gb
<naxil81> e' si lubuntu e' 1,6
<naxil81> mi sono 4anni senza pc
<LauraSRV> wooooow :)
<naxil81> ricordo che c'era l'installer da 250mb
<naxil81> una volta
<LauraSRV> esiste una versione minimale di Ubuntu 18.04 di 57Mb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<naxil81> ah si
<LauraSRV> Poi da qui scegli solo il necessario senza installare roba strana
<naxil81> dopo si mette a scarica tutto
<naxil81> giusto?
<LauraSRV> sì con Rufus
<LauraSRV> rufus è sempre gratis
<naxil81> ok
<naxil81> ma se voglio lxde chiavi in mano mi tocca scarica 700mb?
<naxil81> io ho un eeepc
<LauraSRV> all'installazione o dopo scegli sè installarlo
<LauraSRV> eeepc=pc da gioco per bambini :)
<naxil81> ahahah
<naxil81> cmq e' atom quindi 64bit
<LauraSRV> si ma è una bomba in mano quel PC, scalda molto, va poco ed è lento,
<LauraSRV> Ubuntu 18.04 chiede qualcosa di più, ma prova comunque
<naxil81> quindi?
<naxil81> si ho visto che scalda
<LauraSRV> Provalo comunque, ora che usi la versione minima, usa solo l'indispensabile.
<LauraSRV> Carlin0 ne sa di più comunque :)
<naxil81> si ma con winzoz 7 devi vede che patema
<naxil81> usavo lubuntu 14.04 era super veloce
<LauraSRV> windows xp già va lento lì, figuriamoci win7 :)
<naxil81> Carlin0 lo conosoco
<naxil81> se si ricorda di me
<LauraSRV> se scarichi UnetBootIn vedi una lista di distro a piacere
<LauraSRV> comunque hai 1GB o 2 di RAM?
<naxil81> lottavo su 10.04 per far andare le prime penne umts 3g 3mbit
<naxil81> aspe che vedo
<LauraSRV> 1gb lo so
<naxil81> ah non c'e'piu mem su cmd
<LauraSRV> prova a installare DOS :) va veloce
<naxil81> 1gb atom 1,6ghz
<naxil81> pero' ha ssd credo
<naxil81> 256gb
<LauraSRV> io non credo
<naxil81> che triste
<naxil81> vabbe' me lo hANNO regalato
<naxil81> meglio di niente
<LauraSRV> per non buttarlo
<LauraSRV> io lo tengo come ferma carte
<naxil81> ah ce lìhai pure te?
<naxil81> ma Carlin0 e' sempre vivo?
<LauraSRV> 3 ne ho avuto, ora ho solo 1 che non lo uso xl troppo lento
<LauraSRV> comunque esistono distro Linux solo per eeePc
<naxil81> mmmm
<naxil81> il mio ha pure l'antenna rotta wifi
<LauraSRV> usa usb wifi
<naxil81> col cell vicino in hotspot prende...
<naxil81> averlo...
<naxil81> so povero laura..
<naxil81> ho reiniziato da poco a lavorare
<naxil81> ma appena prendo lo stipendio.... ci penso
<LauraSRV> sono solo 15€ di Wifi usb :)
<LauraSRV> forse anche di meno su amazon a 9 € :)
<naxil81> vabbe0
<LauraSRV> Chiedi al Papa F. :)
<naxil81> prende 3 tacche wifi e 3 4g...
<naxil81> ci campo
<LauraSRV> io ho la fibra FTTC a 60Mb e va a 6MB/s e non sono contenta :)
<naxil81> good
<naxil81> tim?
<LauraSRV> tim fa schif, ho voda per 19€ offerta :)
<LauraSRV> Fastweb sarebbe migliore, ma dipende dalla zona
<LauraSRV> Ho provato tutti gli operatori per 15 giorni, e tutti davano problemi, alla fine ho lasciato Vodafone anche se si disconnette ogni 10 minuti
<LauraSRV> Tu usi ancora il 3-4?
<LauraSRV> 3-4G?
<naxil81> 4g
<LauraSRV> guarda il messaggio in privato
<LauraSRV> Ciao a tutti, ho reinstallato Ubuntu ma ogni volta che lo avvio devo scrivere "dhclient" altrimenti la rete non funziona.
<LauraSRV> Che devo fare per risolvere questo problema?
<gigirock> https://youtu.be/WfHKgcTaU_4
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-02
<conte1983> Salve
<monster> buon giorno qualcuno può aiutarmi ? non riesco ad aggiornare ubuntu 18.04 , errore Verificare se sono in uso repository di terze parti. Qualora così fosse, disabilitarli, poiché questi sono talvolta causa di problemi.
<monster> Inoltre eseguire il seguente comando in un terminale: apt-get install -f     cosa posso fare grazie
<Carlin0> monster, metti gli errori in pastebin
<Carlin0> !paste | monster
<ubot-it> monster: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<monster> non sono pratico... dove trovo l'indirizzo da postare ?
<Carlin0> monster, è quello che esce dopo che hai copiato e dato ok
<Carlin0> nella barra degli indirizzi
<Carlin0> monster, fai vedere gli errori di sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<monster> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TSKhq9wNw3/
<Carlin0> metti l'output completo compreso il comando che dai
<Carlin0> 2 minuti e torno ...
<monster> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yPB5x3qXqZ/
<Carlin0> monster, hai pasticciato parecchio con i repo , hai dei repo di precise che è fuori supporto da anni e  inoltre hai attivato i repo proposed nonostante sia chiaramente scritto che possono rendere instabile il sistema
<monster> bene cosa posso fare ?
<Carlin0> si può tentar edi rimettere i repo originali , ma dopo abilitato i proposed è difficile che la situazione torni a posto
<Carlin0> !sources | monster qui trovi i repo originali
<ubot-it> monster qui trovi i repo originali: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<monster> ok .. ma come devo fare ?
<Carlin0> monster, hai la 18.04 ?
<Carlin0> ubuntu o una derivata ?
<monster> si 18.04.1 LTS
<Carlin0> ubuntu o una derivata ?
<monster> ubuntu
<Carlin0> un attimo ...
<monster> 32 bit
<Carlin0> monster, ma l'hai installata o hai avanzato di versione ?
<monster> ho avanzato la versione
<Carlin0> ok mo ti spiego cosa fare e poi devo andarmene , ma sappi che se non funziona per via del fatto che hai abilitato i proposed dovrai reinstallare e la 18.04 a 32 bit non c'è la iso
<Carlin0> cmq ...
<Carlin0> monster, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Carlin0> ti si apre un file , cancella tutto e ci incolli dentro tutto quello che vedi a questo link https://pastebin.com/raw/9fVgfajR
<monster> mi dice comando non trovato
<Carlin0> poi salvi e chiudi e riprovi con update e upgrade
<Carlin0> se non va a posto devi reinstallare
<Carlin0> monster, se hai ubuntu il comando è giusto
<Carlin0> devo scappare ... ciao
<monster> provo grazie ciao
<sergiovalenti75> Salve ho ubuntu 18.04 lts e vorrei passare al 19.04 nella fas upgrade mi dice di impostare probt=normal ma non so come si fa.. mi potete forse aiutare?
<Carlin0> !beta | sergiovalenti75
<ubot-it> sergiovalenti75: se non sai risolvere da solo i problemi o non sai riconoscere i bug, non usare una versione alpha o beta. Per discussioni e supporto alle versioni in sviluppo /join #ubuntu-it+1
<sergiovalenti75> grazie aspettewrò la versione 19.04 lts mi sa.. abbracci a tutti
<Carlin0> sergiovalenti75, la 19.04 non sarà LTS
<Carlin0> vabbè ...
<Conte81> Ciao ...
<Maturo_Roma> #hot
<LauraSRV> Ciao a tutti.
<LauraSRV> Ho reinstallato Ubuntu 18.04 LTS e dopo l'installazione la rete non funziona finché non scrivo "dhclient"
<LauraSRV> Come posso risolvere questo problema?
<LauraSRV> Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS server
<LauraSRV> Carlin0 ci sei? :)
<Conte81> Quit
<Conte81> exit
<Conte81> quit
#ubuntu-it 2019-02-03
<gigirock> hi all for some reason i have to use some nfs share from server to some clients, so on client you have to mount like "mount 192.168.x.x:/mnt/share/nfs/forlinux/file/2019/..... so is it possible to 'short' the path with an 'alias' or similar ?
<gigirock> ahaha ho scritto in inglese ......dai
<gigirock> la storia di nfs e' sempre stran
<gigirock> la storia di nfs e' sempre strana
<lucenera> Buonasera al canale.
<lucenera> Possibile avere Ubuntu con sysvinit?
<gianlucap> ciao a tutti, qualcuno che può darmi una mano con installazione di wine su ubuntu 18.10 perfavore?
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-27
<EmanueleSpark> a tutti. Ho installato Ubuntu 19.10 come sistema operativo primario, per lavoro ho bisogno di partizionarlo per mettere windows (che ho già su virtualbox) Gparted non me lo fa fare dicendomi che l' hard disk contiene file di sistema. Potreste aiutarmi?. grazie in anticipo
<Carlin0> EmanueleSpark, premesso che era meglio installare prima win , per ridimensionare la partizione devi farlo da live
<EmanueleSpark> è che windows non lo sopporto ma i software Risco girano solo li. comunque ora provo grazie
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-28
<marione> ciao a tutti , ho un pc con apollo lake
<marione> che distro consigliate? a me kubuntu piace
<marione> troppo energivoro
<marione> ?
<Carlin0> marione, che cpu ha ? quanta ram ? che scheda video ?
<marione> intel apollo lake n3450
<marione> 6gb ran
<marione> ram
<marione> 64gb emmc
<Carlin0> marione, con quel processore xubuntu al massimo
<marrione> ?
<marrione> puo riscrivere ho chius la pagina
<sardonico>  < Carlin0> marione, con quel processore xubuntu al massimo
<marrione> okok
<marrione> ma un desk simile a kde ma leggero?
<marrione> che utilizza plasma
<sardonico> provalo con la versione live e vedi come ti funziona
<marrione> dico distro con kde leggere anche uscendo da ubuntu
<vitodoc> ma se hanno kde come fanno essere leggere???
<olo> ciao
<LauraAlexandri> Salve a tutti, ho una scheda video AMD HD 5670 e non riesco a installare i driver su ubuntu 18.04, dal sito di AMD mi dice che l'ultimo driver sopporta Ubuntu 16.04
<LauraAlexandri> Dovrei per forza scendere a Ubuntu 16.04 oppure c'è qualche modo per installarla anche su Ubuntu 18.04?
<LauraAlexandri> *Ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-29
<Andrea87> ciao a tutti dopo aver installato kaly linux qualsiasi comando do da terminale mi restutisce => Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<Andrea87> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<Andrea87> Il pacchetto network-manager-openvpn-gnome non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro
<Andrea87> pacchetto. Questo potrebbe indicare che il pacchetto è mancante, obsoleto
<Andrea87> oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente
<Mr_Pan> salve
<cecchini> Mr_Pan salve
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-30
<m4xR34L> ciao ragazzi sono su 16, volevo sistemare i repositories senza fare danni, se qualcuno ha 10 minuti di tempo posto apt policy in modo da indicarmi quali sono i repo che assolutamente non devo cancellare per non compromettere l'integrità del sistema...
<Mr_Pan> 16.04? Puoi migrare in automatico a 18.04 con apposita procedura
<Mr_Pan> Cancella tutto ciò che hai in /etc/apt/sources.d/
<Carlin0> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<m4xR34L> grazie ragazzi do un'occhiata alla guida.... aspetterò aprile ed acquisterò un nuovo HD per installare 20.04... se migro da 16 a 18 perdo il software installato?
<Mr_Pan> No
<m4xR34L> Mr_Pan: grazie :)
<Elemich> Salve ho un problema col WiFi in Ubuntu 19.10, non appare più
<QuarxSiO2> ciao
<fabrizio> salve scusatemi intrusione. mi aiutereste a trovare driver generici per epson et-2600 collegata su ubuntu 18.04, cortesemente?
<fabrizio> il probelma sarebbe che il sistema riconosce correttamente la stampante ma al momento di stampare mi stampa fogli bianchi, su epson mi hanno detto che con questi driver generici dovrebbe funzionare. grazie
<Mr_Pan> fabrizio_00> ok un momento
<fabrizio_00> grazie :)
<Mr_Pan> fabrizio_00> alllora apri software center
<fabrizio_00> ok
<Mr_Pan> devi cercare ed installare
<Mr_Pan> printer-driver-escpr e escputil
<Mr_Pan> il primo sono i driver generi Epson ESC/P e il secondo é il pannello utilitá dove ti dice la quantita'di inchiostro e altre informazioni
<Mr_Pan> con questi la 2600 dovrebbe andare senza problemi
<Mr_Pan> poi apri gestione stampanti e la installi
<fabrizio_00> accidenti ma il software centre non mi trova nelle ricerche nessuno dei due ??
<Mr_Pan> fabrizio_00> prova a scrivere solo Epson
<fabrizio_00> provato ma dice applicazione non trovata ... o come mai? io ho sempre usato il 14.04 ho appena comprato il 18...
<Mr_Pan> comprato  ?
<fabrizio_00> possibile farlo da terminale forse?
<fabrizio_00> nel senso ho cambiato cpu ho preso un dell con ubuntu giå predisposto
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> facciamolo da console
<Mr_Pan> apri console e scrivi
<fabrizio_00> pero e strano che dal software center non trovi niente, non credi?
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt install printer-driver-escpr escputil
<Mr_Pan> ti dió non lo uso mai ...
<Mr_Pan> te lo stavo facendo usare pensando di semplificare la cosa
<fabrizio_00> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto printer-driver-escpr
<fabrizio_00> E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto escputil
<fabrizio_00> :D
<fabrizio_00> se vuoi ti rimando tutto il digit..
<Carlin0> !info printer-driver-escpr bionic
<ubot-it> printer-driver-escpr (source: epson-inkjet-printer-escpr): printer driver for Epson Inkjet that use ESC/P-R. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.17-2 (bionic), package size 242 kB, installed size 440 kB
<Carlin0> !info escputil
<ubot-it> escputil (source: gutenprint): maintenance utility for Epson Stylus printers. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.1-7build1 (disco), package size 55 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Mr_Pan> !info escputil
<ubot-it> escputil (source: gutenprint): maintenance utility for Epson Stylus printers. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.3.1-7build1 (disco), package size 55 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Mr_Pan> fabrizio_00> da console prova ad aggionare
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt update | sudo apt upgrade -y
<Mr_Pan> una volta finito riprova con i driver epson...
<Carlin0> magari gli manca qualche repo ?
<Mr_Pan> Carlin0> forse ... ma ha scritto che é nuovo se non ha mai fatto apt update nn trova niente
<Mr_Pan> comuqne per la t2600 esistono anche i driver Epson per linux in formato .tar
<Mr_Pan> anzi anche in .deb 32/64 bit ma solo per la parte scanner pare ...
<Mr_Pan> fabrizio_00> ci sei  ?  hai finito   ?
<sardonico> gli mancheranno i repo universe e multiverse?
<fabrizio_00> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto
<fabrizio_00> Generazione albero delle dipendenze
<fabrizio_00> Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto
<fabrizio_00> escputil è già alla versione più recente (5.2.13-2).
<fabrizio_00> printer-driver-escpr è già alla versione più recente (1.6.17-2).
<Carlin0> :P
<Carlin0> quel killer di ubot-it
<Carlin0> cmq aveva già tutto installato
<Fabrizio_00> rieccomi....avevo perso la connessione!
<Carlin0> !paste | Fabrizio_00
<ubot-it> Fabrizio_00: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Fabrizio_00> non ricordo con chi stavo chattando....mi vedete o ricomincio da capo?
<Carlin0> Fabrizio_00, non hai perso la connessione , il bot ti ha cacciato per flood
<Fabrizio_00> cavolo ma mi dice che ci sono error nel paste :/
<Fabrizio_00> riuscite a vederlo? il paste?
<Carlin0> se passi il link ...
<Mr_Pan> Fabrizio_00> hai giá tutto installato
<Mr_Pan> devi collegare la stampante e provare ad installarla
<Mr_Pan> Fabrizio_00> se non ci dai il link del paste non possiamo vederlo
<Fabrizio_00> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fSw9vRBvmY/
<Fabrizio_00> infatti lo so il sistema mi ha riconosciuto la stampante ed aggiornato automaticamente...ma quando stampo mette fogli bianchi...
<sardonico> pulizia testine?
<Mr_Pan> Fabrizio_00> allora li é tutto in ordine a parte che devi aggiornare 726 pacchetti-...
<Mr_Pan> scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo apt autoremove -y | apt upgrade -y
<Fabrizio_00> arrivo....faccio casino col paste
<Fabrizio_00> sta aggiornando da ubuntu software...quindi per adesso e intasato....devo aspettare...credo comunque stia aggiornando...
<Carlin0> aggiorna e poi riprova
<Fabrizio_00> si dammi un secondino...
<Carlin0> anche un reboot nel mezzo ci starebbe bene , per caricare la roba nuova installata
<Fabrizio_00> ok allora lascio che aggiorni, poi reboot e ritorno in chat...vi ritrovo vero?
<Mr_Pan> Fabrizio_00> aspetta a che punto sei ci siamo persi ...
<Mr_Pan> stai aggiornando  ?
<Mr_Pan> hai fatto sudo apt autoremove   ?
<Fabrizio_00> allora da terminale mi si blocca, ogni ben di diddio, forse perche da software centere sta aggiornando...e puo darsi che stia aggiornando quei 700 e passa driver....
<Carlin0> ovvio ...
<Fabrizio_00> quindi con il comando indicato su terminale non mi fa niente....
<Carlin0> aspetta che finisca
<Mr_Pan> Fabrizio_00> non puoi fare operazioni con apt da terminale se hai software center aperto
<Fabrizio_00> anzi mi tratta male il terminale
<Mr_Pan> come minimo
<elemich> salve ho un problema col wifi potete aiutarmi?
<Carlin0> elemich, che scheda hai ?
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | elemich
<ubot-it> elemich: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<elemich> intel wireless 3165
<Carlin0> la intel non va ? sei sicuro che funzioni ?
<elemich> allora, portatile hp 256, ubuntu eoan, i7 16gb,scheda video integrata,uefi
<elemich> stavo usando android studio e alcuni file erano lokkati allora ho usato chmod
<elemich> ma dopo sudo non funzionava più
<elemich> allora da recovery ho rimontato il fs in rw usando una guida di 2 righe
<elemich> ho riavviato e sudo adesso funzionava
<elemich> però il wifi era sparito
<sardonico> chmod su cosa?
<Carlin0> elemich, quindi prima funzionava ?
<elemich> sulla cartella /home/michele/androidstudioprojects/mioprogetto/libs
<Carlin0> elemich, quindi prima funzionava ?
<elemich> ma non credo sia andata a buon fine perchè sennà poi non si spiega il malfunzionamento di sudo
<elemich> si prima funzionava
<Carlin0> eh quindi cosa vuoi che ti si aiuti
<elemich> sudo diceva in sostanza che era stato manomesso e quindi non poteva essere avviato
<Carlin0> le intel vanno out of box , se poi tu fai pasticci ...
<elemich> che vuol dire out of box?
<Carlin0> senza fare nulla , installi ubuntu e le schede intel vanno
<Carlin0> non è stato così?
<elemich> ah si è vero
<Carlin0> eh quindi devi saperlo tu cosa hai combinato ...
<elemich> adesso se vado in driver aggiuntivi la scheda la porta in grigio
<Fabrizio_00> torno a me....domanda, grub-efi-amd64 mi chiede cosa vorrei fare con configurazione file grub.... quale opzione dovrei scegliere? mantainer installer....etc
<elemich> e anche se metto il pallino da un altra parte non mi fa applicare
<Carlin0> Fabrizio_00, che scelta mette di default ?
<Fabrizio_00> mantainer - local version - show differences - show 3 ways - sidebyside - start a new shell
<elemich> "non usare il dispositivo"
<elemich> alla prima c'è "in uso con lwiwifi" ma è in grigio
<Carlin0> vabbè mi spiace devo andare ...
<Carlin0> Fabrizio_00, prova local version
<Carlin0> a più tardi ...
<elemich> e alla seconda c'è "continua installando manualmente"  ed è selezionabile pero poi non posso ne ripristinare ne applicare
<Fabrizio_00> Carlin0 grazie....a dopo...
<Fabrizio_00> salve di nuovo, riaggiorno dopo aggiornamenti vari da software center. sto cercando i driver generici per stampante epson et-2600 su nuovo ubuntu 18.04 di fabbrica su dell-3583 . il sistema riconosce la stampante, ma il foglio lo stampa completamente bianco, alla epson mi hanno consigliato di installare i driver generici. ho richiesto aiuto ma ho p
<Fabrizio_00> erso chat originale
<Fabrizio_00> se potete cortesemente aiutarmi ad installare questi drive
<Mr_Pan> Fabrizio_00> Hai giá i driver generici
<Mr_Pan> elimina la stampante e prova a reinstallarla
<Fabrizio_00> mr_pan, ok provo ad eliminare la stampante....
<Fabrizio_00> mr_pan perfetto....funziona adesso.... vi ringrazio, siete fenomenali. a questo punto se mi e concesso, avrei bisogno di installare wine, che avevo sul 14.04 e mi serve unicamente per un programma di ricette gelato che legge solo windows. ho provato dal centre ma non lo trova (non trova quasi niente) non e' che per caso ha cambiato nome, oppure con
<Fabrizio_00> osci come impostarlo da terminale?
<Mr_Pan> Fabrizio_00> la 14.04 é fuori supporto ... ecco perché non trovi nulla nei repo
<Fabrizio_00> nono scusa mi sono espresso male.... avevo la 14.04, adesso ho la 18.04 di fabbrica su dell... ma non riesco a trovare wine su software centre...ecco perche' ti chiedevo se aveva cambiato nome o se sapevi come installarla da terminale...
<Mr_Pan> ah ok
<Mr_Pan> Fabrizio_00> su sistemi a 64 bit il pacchetto si chiama wine64
<Fabrizio_00> Mr_pan come supponevo, software centre non trova niente :(
<Mr_Pan> nn capisco perché
<Mr_Pan> installa da console ...hai 32 o 64 bit
<Mr_Pan> Fabrizio_00> ti consiglio di installare synaptic come gestore dei pacchetti grafico
<Fabrizio_00> 64, neanche io capisco perche' non trova una mazza...sbagliero' qualcosa io.... ah ok installo synaptic...comunque ho letto da qualche parte che per i 64bit, devo usare architettura 32bit...che ne pensi?
<Mr_Pan> e che vuol dire ... per i 64bit devo usare archittetura 32 bit !?!?!
<Mr_Pan> quella la usi per le applicazioni che sono a 32 bit
<Fabrizio_00> infatti....
<Fabrizio_00> comunque con synaptic (mai usato) trovo i pacchetti....quindi seleziono quelli che mi interessano e via....ma per gli aggiornamenti, poi li fa in automatico?
<Mr_Pan> aggiornamenti di cosA?
<Mr_Pan> comunque in generale si
<Fabrizio_00> dei pacchetti che installo...e' un gestore...sbaglio?
<Mr_Pan> non sbagli
<Fabrizio_00> ok e lo posso utilizzare adesso per installare anche i pacchetti wine, giusto?
<fabio_cc> Fabrizio_00: puoi usare indifferentemente apt da terminale o synaptic da gui per installare i pacchetti
<fabio_cc> Fabrizio_00: gli aggiornamenti non vengono fatti in automatico, o li installi da gui quando ti viene proposto oppure con l'applicazione "Aggiornamenti software", o da terminale con apt upgrade (o meglio apt dist-upgrade)
<fabio_cc> apt deve preceduto da sudo
<fabio_cc> *essere
<fabio_cc> Fabrizio_00: e prima è meglio dare sudo apt update
<epito> buonasera a tutti. inizio ad usare da poco ubuntu, mi piacerebbe ricevere un piccolo aiuto su come poter copiare dei file su hard disk da un pen drive. grazie mille
<Carlin0> epito, copia/incolla ?
<yolpe> Ciao, durante l'avanzamento mi si è impallato questo portatile, ora sto usando una live lubuntu 16 e vorrei tentare di configurare un corretto avvio del grub (ammesso che sia quello il problema) qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<yolpe> dpkg --list ! grep linux-image ho tentato con questo comando di farmi un idea di cosa ci sia di kernel avviabili
<yolpe> ma sto lavorando da live quindi non ne vedo neanche uno di kernel in questo modo
<vite> qualcuno mi sa dire perche la chiavetta usb ha cambiato icona?
<vite> ha lo stesso simbolo del impostazioni della finestra in alto a destra
<yolpe> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino/Uefi qualcuno sa indicarmi la procedura per 32 bit
<fabio_cc> yolpe: per uefi devi usare ubuntu a 64 bit è scritto in quel wiki
<fabio_cc> yolpe, anzi in questo: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Uefi
<fabio_cc> yolpe: inoltre a partire da da ubuntu 19.10 non è più possibile scaricare la versione a 32 bit
<yolpe> grazie fabio, non ne vengo fuori comunque https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino/BiosMBR ora sto provando da qui ma non ne vengo fuori
<fabio_cc> yolpe: ma che errore da quando provi ad avviare?
<yolpe> non saprei ripeterlo ora.... comunque mi lampeggia il led delle maiuscole e tutto resta bloccato
<yolpe> forse qualcosa sto risolvendo....
<yolpe> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<yolpe> fabio_cc daresti un occchiata qui per farmi capire come fare ad avviare quel kernel ubuntu https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hryn3T6QqT/
<fabio_cc> yolpe: credo che tu sia sul sistema live perché non hai fatto il chroot correttamente, comunque, sempre ammesso che il problema sia grub, il modo più semplice è https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<yolpe> stavo facendo l'avanzamento di sistema da ubuntu 14 a 16 e mi si è bloccata la modalità grafica... sulla finestra tty2 eseguendo il login mi rispondeva come lubuntu 16.04 e dicendo riavvio del sistema richiesto... ho dovuto forzare lo spegnimento/riavvio e dal grub mi mostra il vecchio lubuntu 14 e la partizione win
<yolpe> ora provo l'ultimo link che mi hai postato grazie... si, sto usando una live
<fabio_cc> yolpe: inoltre, dato che si è bloccato durante l'avanzamento il sistema potrebbe essere compromesso, quindi la cosa migliore sarebbe che tu effettuassi il backup dei dati che hai su ubuntu e poi reinstallare da zero
<fabio_cc> da live puoi copiare tranquillamente tutti i dati
<yolpe> certo, è la cosa più probabile... infatti il backup già l'ho fatto, sper di recuperare alcune configurazioni di virtualbox per periferiche che uso così le troverei già settate e funzionanti
<yolpe> per questo sto tentando sperando di risolvere col grub
<fabio_cc> yolpe: la configurazione di virtualbox sta in ~/.config/VirtualBox
<fabio_cc> yolpe: le macchine virtuali dovrebbe stare in ~/VirtualBox se non le hai messe da un'altra parte
<fabio_cc> *dovrebbero
<yolpe> e riesco a salvare la macchina virtuale "completa" secondo te?
<fabio_cc> yolpe: non ho mai provato, quindi non posso garantirtelo
<yolpe> ci posso provare, ma già il fatto di copiarla in una lubuntu 16 o 18 quando era stata creata in una 14 me la fa vedere dura
<yolpe> se prima di fare questa cosa mi aiuti per provare avviare il SO appena avanzato mi faresti un gran favore
<yolpe> con l'ultima procedura che mi hai linkato trovo questa difficoltà
<yolpe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qCBW35ZQ42/
<fabio_cc> yolpe: ma è ubuntu 16.10, non 16.04
<fabio_cc> yolpe: 16.10 non è più supportata, nei repo non trovi nulla
<fabio_cc> yolpe: stai usando una live che non va bene
<yolpe> quindi da questa live non posso lavorare sul grub
<fabio_cc> yolpe: non puoi installare boot repair
<fabio_cc> yolpe: devi creare una pennetta avviabile con ubuntu 16.04 oppure una live di boot repair come dice il wiki
<yolpe> sto pc non accetta avviare da usb, ho una 18.4 live funzionante ma non posso usare le chiavette
<fabio_cc> yolpe: allora da cd
<fabio_cc> dvd
<yolpe> stavo proprio scrivendoti sto problema... riesco avviare solo live in cd... ma con un solo lettore masterizzatore non posso crearmi un altro cd
<fabio_cc> yolpe: può darsi che bisogna configurare il bios per l'avvio da usb, oppure questo pc è così vecchio che non supporta il boot da usb (!)
<yolpe> la seconda che hai detto temo... toshiba satellite A-50
<yolpe> nel bios ci entro ma non sono mai riuscito a settare un avvio da usb, sono convinto non lo supporti proprio
<yolpe> la cosa che mi premeva era mantenere il funzionamento (che è sempre stato un gran casino farli funzionare senza conflitti) i vari lettori per diagnosi e/o mappatura centraline auto
<fabio_cc> yolpe: nella home ci sono le configurazioni delle applicazioni, alcune stanno in ~/.nomeapplicazione altre in ~/.config/nomeapplicazione/
<yolpe> tento di copiare tutte ste directory... grazie
<fabio_cc> yolpe: prova
<yolpe> ciao
<gigirock> yolpe:ciao
<gigirock> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
#ubuntu-it 2020-01-31
<fedetrifo> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 19.04 su una macchina virtuale con virtual box installata su windows 10, ho provaad aggiornare ubuntu alla versione più recente ma quando lo riavvio mi dà il seguente messaggio di errore: end kernel panic - no working init found. try passing init= option to kernel. see linux documentation/admin-guide/init.rst for gu
<fedetrifo> idance.           cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<Mr_Pan> fedetrifo> nn diamo suppoerto a VM
<Mr_Pan> acc...in ritardo di pochi secondi
<fedetrifo> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 19.04 su una macchina virtuale con virtual box installata su windows 10, ho provaad aggiornare ubuntu alla versione più recente ma quando lo riavvio mi dà il seguente messaggio di errore: end kernel panic - no working init found. try passing init= option to kernel. see linux documentation/admin-guide/init.rst for gu
<fedetrifo> idance.           cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<fedetrifo> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 19.04 su una macchina virtuale con virtual box installata su windows 10, ho provaad aggiornare ubuntu alla versione più recente ma quando lo riavvio mi dà il seguente messaggio di errore: end kernel panic - no working init found. try passing init= option to kernel. see linux documentation/admin-guide/init.rst for gu
<fedetrifo> idance.           cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<fedetrifo> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 19.04 su una macchina virtuale con virtual box installata su windows 10, ho provaad aggiornare ubuntu alla versione più recente ma quando lo riavvio mi dà il seguente messaggio di errore: end kernel panic - no working init found. try passing init= option to kernel. see linux documentation/admin-guide/init.rst for gu
<fedetrifo> idance.           cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<fedetrifo> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 19.04 su una macchina virtuale con virtual box installata su windows 10, ho provaad aggiornare ubuntu alla versione più recente ma quando lo riavvio mi dà il seguente messaggio di errore: end kernel panic - no working init found. try passing init= option to kernel. see linux documentation/admin-guide/init.rst for gu
<Mr_Pan> fedetrifo> non diamo suppoerto a VM
<fedetrifo_> buongiorno, ho installato ubuntu 19.04 su una macchina virtuale con virtual box installata su windows 10, ho provaad aggiornare ubuntu alla versione più recente ma quando lo riavvio mi dà il seguente messaggio di errore: end kernel panic - no working init found. try passing init= option to kernel. see linux documentation/admin-guide/init.rst for gu
<fedetrifo_> idance.           cosa posso fare per risolvere il problema?
<ANDREASAVI73> Ho trascritto male la password e non riesco più ad autenticarmi. Come posso fare?
<persona> Buonasera, ho installato ubuntu mate 18.04.3 LTS su un lenovo, le caratteristiche sono quì https://pastebin.com/rx3phcDm
<persona> fino ad oggi è andato tutto alla grande, tuttavia stamattina quando ho acceso il pc lo schermo era scurissimo e se provavo ad amentare la luminosità non succedeva niente
<persona> ho riavviato, sono entrato in recovery mode e ho modificato /etc/default/grub
<persona> da così GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   a così   GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<Carlin0> /blist/Url 1
<persona> il fatto è che ho due problemi adesso:
<persona> non posso regolare la luminosità dello schermo e se il pc va in sospensione quando cerco di risvegliarlo lo schermo è scuro
<persona> e sono costretto a riavviare il pc..
<Carlin0> hai provato a far girare una live ? giusto per capire che non sia un problema di hardware
<persona> in realtà uso ubuntu su quessto pc da 2 mesi e finora non ho mai avuto nessun problema
<persona> potevo regolare la luminosità, quando andava in sospensione il pc potevo risvegliarlo tranquillamente...insomma zero problemi
<persona> non nemmeno installato o modificato niente in questi giorni, quindi boh.. il problema è che trovo soluzioni per far funzionare il regolamento della luminosità che prevedono la modifica di /etc/default/grub, ma modificando quel file torno al problema di partenza
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-01
<GuestVII> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno ha Lubuntu qui?
<Mr_Pan> z8z> hi this is Ubuntu Italian channel
<z8z> Ciao allora :D
<Mr_Pan> z8z> ti vedo collegato con un cellulare con sim giapponese... posso pensare che hai sbagliato canale
<Mr_Pan> hai sim NTT Docomo
<Mr_Pan> z8z> Questo é il cnbale dedicato al supporto ed é loggato per fare 2 chiacchere free
<Mr_Pan> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Guest73275> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<persona> Buongiorno, avevo scritto quì anche ieri sera, poi mi è saltata la connessione
<persona> Ho un pc Lenovo con queste caratteristiche https://pastebin.com/ZCVtAbnq su cui ho installato Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<persona> Premetto che ho usato per 2 mesi senza nessun tipo di problema questa versione di ubuntu su questo pc
<persona> Ieri ho acceso il pc e lo schermo era scuro, senza possibilità di aumentate la luminosità, dunque ho riavviato il pc e da recovery mode ho modificato /etc/default/grub
<persona> da così 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ' a così  ' GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" '
<persona> Adesso per lo meno all'avvio lo schermo è illuminato, tuttavia non posso regolare la luminosità e se il pc va in sospensione sono costretto a spegnerlo perchè non c'è modo di risvegliarlo
<Mr_Pan> https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=635829
#ubuntu-it 2020-02-02
<Rigoberta> Ciao
<Rigoberta> Scusate ma non so a chi rivolgermi mi è impazzito il computer
<Rigoberta> Volevo mandarvi una foto della schermata ma non capisco neanche come posso inviare la
<Carlin0> !image | Rigoberta
<ubot-it> Rigoberta: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Rigoberta> Foto caricata!
<Carlin0> posta il link dela foto Rigoberta
<Romans> salve come mai il dvd iso non ha il file avviabile
<Romans> ?
<vitodoc> Romans: cosa intendi, hai scritto la iso di ubuntu e non parte al boot?
<Romans> ciao si scrive solo i file senza il simbolo ubuntu avviabile
<vitodoc> Probabilmente sbagli a masterrisare la iso, la masterizzi come file invece che come iso bootabile
<vitodoc> masterizzare*
<Romans> masterizzata iso ma scrive solo i dati non c'e' il file avviabile
<Romans> lo gia' fatto in passato so come si fa...
<Romans> masterizzo con nero 7 burnig rom
<vitodoc> Se hai la possibilità monta la iso su una pendrive con l'uso di etcher e avvii dal boot dalla pendrive
<Carlin0> !iso | Romans
<ubot-it> Romans: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<ubunu> ciao
<ubunu> ragà una domanda
<Carlin0> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<ubunu> ma quando uso clamav che devo scansionare, quale cartella
<ubunu> usr?
<ubunu> non c è modo di scansionare l' intero HDD con clamtk
<ubunu> ?
<ubunu> nessuno lo sà?
<ubunu> scusate risolto
<ubunu> buonasera
<Carlin0> ubunu, hai installato anche la gui ? clamtk ?
<paolo765> salve a tutti avrei bisogno di indicazioni x install ubuntu qualke aiuto online?
<vitodoc> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<paolo765> si grazie , ma necessito di info circa il sistema migliore che si addice per il mio pc.....
<paolo765> gradirei alcune dritte da un esperto
<paolo765> se qualkuno mi aiuto passo i dati tks
<vitodoc> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà
<paolo765> ok : il mio pc Notebook Compaq cq 56 109 SL / Processo amd monocore / 4 giga di ram vorrei install skype , quindi gradirei il 64bit
<paolo765> importante che mi funzioni anche la internet key Mywave FW2012s
<paolo765> Ho provato ad install Linux lite 4,8 ma e' incompleto circa i driver x la chiavetta , ma funzionava
<paolo765> non ho altre connesioni internet
<paolo765> ora us XP stop
<fabio_cc> paolo765: puoi provare lubuntu 18.04, per quanto riguarda la chiavetta ti conviene testarla in live prima di installare il sistema
<paolo765> ok 18,04 su bit esatto??
<paolo765> 64 bit scusa
<vitodoc> sì
<fabio_cc> paolo765: si ma tu sei sicuro che il tuo processore lo sia?
<paolo765> lo faccio in live sulla chiavetta come avevo fatto con linux ok??
<paolo765> il processore AMD V140 monocore
<vitodoc> V140 offre appena 64 Bit di FPU
<paolo765> pensi funzioni?
<fabio_cc> paolo765: si è a 64 bit
<vitodoc> se l'architettura 64bit non è supportata ti avvisa
<paolo765> i driver x la chiavetta dovrebbe trovarli da solo?
<paolo765> come per es con window?
<vitodoc> testalo in live
<paolo765> va bene grazie 1000!!!
<paolo765> poi ti faccio sapere
<paolo765> tks
<paolo765> ahhh  quale versione dovrei scaricare per skype??
<fabio_cc> paolo765: in live collega la chiavetta e vedi se il network manager la vede
<vitodoc> skype esiste solo a 64bit
<paolo765> si ma ce ne sono 3
<paolo765> quale piattafirmea e' ubuntu??
<vitodoc> ubuntu\debian
<paolo765> quindi ho visto ora devo scricare quella per LINUX DEB
<vitodoc> sì
<paolo765> ubuntu ha gia install il linguaggio ITA o lo devo scricare??
<vitodoc> inposti la lingua in fase di installazione
<paolo765> ottimo
<paolo765> linux lite era sprovvisto....ho faticato x nulla...
<paolo765> quale software (come ultima domanda ) mi consigliate per creare la USB live??
<paolo765> non ricordo piu quello che avevo scricato....
<vitodoc> !etcher
<ubot-it> Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<paolo765> grazie 1000 , prossimamente vi faro' sapere tks
